#ubuntu-br 2010-11-08
<EduardeCalibal> vou trabalhar...  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<sandrossv> flw
<sandrossv> Tu é guarda noturno ?
<massanera> list
<massanera> Alguem tem o Boxee instalando no ubuntu 10.10?
<EduardeCalibal> Guarda noturno... Isso seria bem irônico.  Hehehe.  AFK
<sandrossv> massanera: o q é boxee ?
<massanera> boxee é um media center?
<massanera> se você tiver uma muitos arquivos de  series, músicas, filmes, ele meio que organiza para vc
<sandrossv> isso é uma afirmação ou pergunta ?
<sandrossv> hmm
<massanera> desculpa foi uma afirmação
<sandrossv> massanera: Tu ta com alguma problema em relação ao boxee ?
<sandrossv> algum*
<massanera> sim
<massanera> depois que fiz uma atualização ele parou de funcionar
<sandrossv> Ele não inicia ?
<sandrossv> Da algum erro ?
<massanera> não inicia
<massanera> não da nenhuma msg
<massanera> * msg de erro
<g4scan> apt-get remove boxee
<g4scan> e instala ele dnovo
<g4scan> pode ser algum conflito
<massanera> puts vou tentar
<Patricia1> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<massanera> valew vou tentar fazer isso
<massanera> pois é infelizmente não deu certo
<massanera> mas valew pelo help
<massanera> exit
<Patricia> alguem sabe como coloca alerta nessa coisa de weechat
<markimpgs> alguém programa em pygame?
<Patricia> python
<Patricia> #python-br
<markimpgs> ok obrigado
<Patricia> o que vcs acha disso
<Patricia> "use outro cliente irc, porque o que vc usa pode estar causado o flood"
<Patricia> akakkakakak
<Patricia> xchat
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> agora akakakkak usando pelo terminal ¬¬
<Trovic> Patricia, como voc usa xchat pelo terminal
<Patricia> agora usando irc pelo terminal
<Patricia> a coisa feiosa do weechat
<Patricia> :S
<Trovic> :D
<Patricia> a vc esta em 11 canal, deve ser por isso :O 11 so
<Patricia> srsrrs
<Patricia> nem vou falar nada, no dia q eu entrar la e floodar d verdade eles vao ver so :s
<Patricia> buffer_time_format = "%H:%M:%S" <-- remover isso remove esse tempo horrivel aki?
<Patricia> vou testar esse lixo, volto ja
<Trovic> inté
<g4scan> quais outros canais sobre discussão de linux existem neste servidor? :)
<peregrinator_six> uma pancada...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite humans beings.
<g4scan> cite alguns peregrinator_six pls
<sandrossv> g4scan: /list -YES
<sandrossv> :P
<g4scan> =P
<g4scan> /list?
<g4scan> ta doido
<g4scan> 1000000000 canais
<g4scan> rsrsr
<peregrinator_six> ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> #ubuntu
<sandrossv>  /j #<nome da distro>-br
<sandrossv> xD
<peregrinator_six> #ubuntu-pt
<peregrinator_six> #ubuntu-mx
<g4scan> achei um canal onde só tem root #0,0
<g4scan> uahuiahiuaha
<sandrossv> oO
<g4scan> rsr
<g4scan> um bug feiao que o mirc tinha
<g4scan> ;P
<g4scan> se digitar /j 0,0
<peregrinator_six> #slacware-br
<g4scan> vc sai de todos os canais
<g4scan> ;
<peregrinator_six> ##debian-br
<g4scan> peregrinator_six o slackware-br eu entro ja tomo ban
<g4scan> nao entendo nada
<g4scan> nao vejo nem o topico
<peregrinator_six> #mandriva-br
<geekSapiens> fala povo
<geekSapiens> o/
<g4scan> eae geekSapiens fritando mto bacon em cima do pc ae
<geekSapiens> g4scan: só falta sua namorada ;)
<g4scan> kkk
<g4scan> vou falar com o rodolfo entao
<g4scan> EngSkeeter
<geekSapiens> g4scan: vê esse canal aqui condenado #underbit
<g4scan> geekSapiens e seu canal?
<geekSapiens> * off-topic mode: off *
<g4scan> seu canal é aberto?
<g4scan> uhaahuahuaha
<peregrinator_six> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<peregrinator_six> :P
<geekSapiens> g4scan: não, mas eu to na equipe de reformulação ;)
<geekSapiens> 10.10.10?
<g4scan> ele nao entendu
<g4scan> kkk
<geekSapiens> que diabos é isso?
<geekSapiens> g4scan: * ignore mode: on *
<geekSapiens> ahehueuheaehu
<g4scan> :]
<g4scan> falando na minha namorada eu nao a vi hj ;~
<geekSapiens> a canonical é muito incopetente
<g4scan> oO
<geekSapiens> eu pedi os cds do ubuntu e ela trouxe do 10.04!
<g4scan> vish
<geekSapiens> Patricia: oi roliça =*
<g4scan> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<g4scan> roliça?
<geekSapiens> g4scan: ela é bem gordinha, muito fofucha
<g4scan> :}
 * wzk fui
<Patricia> geekSapiens: oi leitaozinho
<peregrinator_six> poxa, sempre o que eu pedi a canonical eu recebi...
<geekSapiens> Patricia: s2
<g4scan> é só pedir?
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, testando o mandriva...
<peregrinator_six> ???
<geekSapiens> g4scan: sim, 50 reais o box
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: nao
<peregrinator_six> :S
<geekSapiens> ubuntu server, ubuntu desktop e kubuntu
<g4scan> geekSapiens com todas as distros?
<g4scan> hmmmmmm
<g4scan> geekSapiens manda de volta
<geekSapiens> g4scan: bricks, é de graça
<g4scan> hehehe
<g4scan> mais vem o server msmo?
<g4scan> kubuntu tem diferença?
<geekSapiens> kubuntu é ubuntu com kde
<g4scan> a
<g4scan> pdc
<g4scan> larguei kde de lado
<geekSapiens> kde é muito gay
<g4scan> peregrinator_six vc instalou o e17 no ubuntu?
<g4scan> ele é grande? requer mta placa de vido?
<peregrinator_six> não e nem vou...
<g4scan> hm
<g4scan> pdc
<peregrinator_six> prefiro baixar o opengeu direto e testar...
<_Augusto_> eu instalei o e17 no ubuntu
<_Augusto_> e nao fica pesado nao
<g4scan> o video la do youtube nao era seu desktop?
<_Augusto_> muito pelo contrario
<peregrinator_six> não!
<g4scan> pdc
<peregrinator_six> opengeu!
<_Augusto_> fica ligeiro e muito
<geekSapiens> vei
<g4scan> dps vou ver, minha mina adora essas coisas, instalei o ubuntu 10 no pc dela
<g4scan> ela está usando amarradona
<g4scan> eu gosto de coisa mais light
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, se concorda com o que o Ricardo__ falou ontem do e17...?!
<geekSapiens> se for pra ficar mudando sistema usa logo o arch que é melhor
<peregrinator_six> que arch é melhor o que...?!
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, o q ele falou q nao lembro...
<geekSapiens> peregrinator_six: SE for ficar MUDANDO o sistema
<Trovic> alguem ai jah usou xubuntu
<g4scan> po
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, que o e17 é fraco!
<g4scan> tem abuntu bubuntu cubuntu dubuntu ebuntu fubuntu
<g4scan> auihsuaihsa
<peregrinator_six> Trovic, qual o interesse...!?
<g4scan> qual a diferença dele pro kubuntu e pro ubuntu?
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, olha eu instalei hj, ta certo q tem q se estudar todo o funcionamento do e17, mas te confesso q e bem loko...tb é uma pena q so venha um tema..
<geekSapiens> g4scan: ele usa xfce
<_Augusto_> eu achei doido..e rapidinho
<g4scan> _Augusto_ tira um print ae
<g4scan> imageshack.us
<g4scan> joga la
<g4scan> :]
<g4scan> aa pdc
<peregrinator_six> mas justifica um idiota que nunca usou falar que é fraco _Augusto_?!
<Trovic> ninguem
<_Augusto_> nao
<_Augusto_> isso nao justifica
<_Augusto_> penso q tenha q pelo menos testar pra comentar
<astdarkness> Trovic: eu
<peregrinator_six> é que fracos se incomodam com o sucesso alheio, tipico dos bastardos... :S
<Trovic> peregrinator_six, qual modelo de teclado devo selecionar na hora da instalaçao
<_Augusto_> esse opengeu q vc sugere, e completo?
<peregrinator_six> é o ubuntu com e17 mano!
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<peregrinator_six> Trovic, o mesmo do ubuntu!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<_Augusto_> sim, mas ele vem com varios temas ou um so?
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, vou lhe mostrar...
<Trovic> aparece um monte pra selecao mas nao tem abnt2
<_Augusto_> ta certo q esse e17 da um certo trabalho pra personalizar...pelo menos eu vi assim
<peregrinator_six> então usa o abnt
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, http://opengeu.intilinux.com/screens
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, ele segue as mudanças lunares, tendeu...?!
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, só olhar como cada veroa se chama...
<_Augusto_> e bem maneiro meso
<_Augusto_> mesmo*
<g4scan> tem que ter placa de video
<g4scan> hehe
<g4scan> meu pentium 100 nao roda nao
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, que placa de video que nada rapaz...
<peregrinator_six> eu com o meu fraquito chip set emburaco isso ai de boa! :P
<g4scan> hmm
<g4scan> terça feira eu mando um test
<peregrinator_six> sabe qual é o meu chip set...!?
<_Augusto_> so sei q esse e17 e legal....ainda vou estudar melhor
<peregrinator_six> nVidia 6100  :D
<peregrinator_six> fraquinho!
<gbs> video[nVidia Corporation C77 [GeForce 9100M G] @ Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Processor HyperTransport Configuration]
<_Augusto_> so q esse opengeu e baseado na versao 9.10
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, tem varios ainda lá e não se esqueça que o ubuntu 8.04 é lts! :D
<_Augusto_> ah mais esse 8.04 ja nao venceu nao...rssss
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_,  não!
<vitorlobo> alguma mina nerd ae?
<vitorlobo> eu caso
<vitorlobo> =O
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, LTS mantido por 3 anos em desktop e 5 no server!
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: tem uma gordinha ae
<_Augusto_> mais nao compensa cara...
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: sendo mulher eu encaro
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: é a Patricia
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: ela nem é gordinha...mas é mtu nova pra mim..n quero ser preso
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: :P
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, não to obrigando vc a nada rapaz, sou estou lhe informando, faz o que vc quiser, eu não sou responsavel... ;)
<vitorlobo> mulher no canal ubuntu-br
<vitorlobo> realmente
<vitorlobo> deve ter algum problema
<vitorlobo> e grave
<vitorlobo> :
<vitorlobo> ;O
<_Augusto_> calma, peregrinator_six , rsss...so to comentando com vc...
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, mas calmo do que eu to agora só se eu morrer... :P
<_Augusto_> nao faça isso, morrer pra q?...rsssssss
<vitorlobo> a pergunta é
<vitorlobo> dormir pra quê ? se um dia a gente morre e dorme pa sempre?
<vitorlobo> :O
<vitorlobo> dilema nerd oss
<Trovic> peregrinator_six, no ubuntu agente so coloca brasil brasil
<Trovic> no xubuntu tem que escolher a empresa
<peregrinator_six> Trovic, escolhe o abnt pode escolher rapaz...
<Trovic> nao tem abnt
<peregrinator_six> Trovic, qual o seu interesse no xfce...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Trovic> tem microsoft accer aple se é pra notebook e o diabo a quatro
<Trovic> é pra instalar no pc veinho
<peregrinator_six> Trovic, usa o lxde pelo amor rapaz... :S
<vitorlobo> bem q no freenode poderia ter algum canal xei de muié
<vitorlobo> pra arrente fazer o arrastao pra cá
<vitorlobo> :O
<Trovic> é o tal de lubuntu
<Trovic> vou ver aki
<peregrinator_six> pode ser também...
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, cade vc rapaz...?! :P
<_Augusto_> to aki ainda....
<_Augusto_> rssrs
<_Augusto_> to vendo a reprise da corrida...rss
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, safado, disse que não gosta po... :S
<_Augusto_> rsss....ja gostei, hj ta fraquinha...
<peregrinator_six> cara os carros ainda tem 4 pneus... :S
<_Augusto_> vou te contar q qqdo vi pela primeira vez uma corrida em 72 com emerson fittipaldi correndo, po ailo era corrida.....rsss
<_Augusto_> akilo*
<peregrinator_six> emerson fitipaldi já morreu...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<gbs> morreu nada
<_Augusto_> q nada......rssss
<gbs> correu hoje :D
<peregrinator_six> correu, contra quem, a senhora barata...!?
<peregrinator_six> :P
<gbs> vc n viu?
<peregrinator_six> graças a DEUS que não...
<_Augusto_> esses dias atras ele deu uma volta com a lotus q elke pilotou em 72 pela marginal pinheiros....rss....
<gbs> poo, perdeu
<gbs> ele fez a volta de abertura
<gbs> de interlargos, hoje
<gbs> foi bacana d+
<gbs> ele usou a lotus 72 dele
<peregrinator_six> graças  a DEUS perdi! \o/ Vou morrer bem mais em paz! :D
<_Augusto_> tb deu essa volta hj em interlagos
<_Augusto_> hj ta assim, muito carro pra pouco piloto....rsss
<_Augusto_> akela lotus de 72 dava no fim da reta uns 300 por hora.....brincando
<Pskol> f
<EngSkeeter> opa
<peregrinator_six> opa
<EngSkeeter> tava longe do px
<EngSkeeter> pc
<EngSkeeter> eae 6
<Pskol> n
<_Augusto_> to indo nessa...logo mais tem mais.....
<_Augusto_> boa noite a todos....
<josue> boa noite pessoal
<EngSkeeter> ow, pro gnome trocar de papel de parede sozinho tem que instalar algo?
<asdf2> EngSkeeter, instala o wally
<asdf2> ele serve pra isso
<EngSkeeter> tem que adicionar repositorio?
<asdf2> acho que não
<asdf2> tenta aé pra ver
<EngSkeeter> blz
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, http://vitoravelino.net/blog/2010/01/03/temporizacao-de-wallpaper-no-gnome/
<EngSkeeter> valeu six, vou baixar
<EngSkeeter> asdf2 acho que esse wally eh pro kde
<EngSkeeter> kde4
<asdf2> aqui funcionou normal no gnome
<asdf2> é pro kde mesmo
<asdf2> mas funciona no gnome também
<EngSkeeter> nuuussa, mas acho que vou tentar primeiro o script, afinal acho que nao tem que instalr
<EngSkeeter> so executar
<asdf2> beleza
<EngSkeeter> vou testar e ja digo
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six, como eh que configuro?
<peregrinator_six> só busquei ajuda pra vc...
<EngSkeeter> eh que la nao diz muito :/
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, manda ai o link pra eu...
<josue> opa
<peregrinator_six> salve josue \o/
<peregrinator_six> bom dia mano.
<EngSkeeter> https://launchpad.net/timing-wallpaper
<josue> salve salve
<josue> dia
<EngSkeeter> asdf2 nuuuussa muito grande esse pacote, 46,0MB para baixar, 166MB quando instalado, nao pesa?
<asdf2> EngSkeeter, quanto de memoria voce tem ?
<peregrinator_six> é cara, por que vem junto toda a tranqueira das lib do kde 4, vai pesar sim com certeza!...
<EngSkeeter> 1gb
<asdf2> acho que não vai pesar muito não
<asdf2> pode ficar tranquilo
<peregrinator_six> usa algo nativo rapaz, é só procurar que tem...
<peregrinator_six> espera ai!
<asdf2> uso ele num pentium 4 de 512 MB e roda perfeito
<EngSkeeter> eu vi que tem uns aqui no próprio gnome, mas nao sei como alterar
<EngSkeeter> tipo, alguns papeis que mudam só
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, http://www.kerodicas.com/dicas/artigo=29188/
<EngSkeeter> esse parece ser melhor
<EngSkeeter> 182kB para baixar, 2.388kB quando instalado
<EngSkeeter> ao menos será mais rápido pra baixar rsrsrs
<EngSkeeter> pow esse progaminha eeh legal, bem simples
<g4scan> EngSkeeter eae vamos jogar um bacon em cima desse pc ae
<EngSkeeter> tssss
<EngSkeeter> hj ta mais frio rsrsr
<EngSkeeter> pow eu tirei duas ventoinhas pq fazia muito barulho
<EngSkeeter> krak ainda ta em 77°C
<EngSkeeter> pensei que tivesse menos
<peregrinator_six> po isso ai é o /C do ceu CPU...?!
<peregrinator_six> :O
<peregrinator_six> °C
<EngSkeeter> nao da placa di video
<EngSkeeter> deixa eu ver do cpu
<peregrinator_six> que placa vc usa...?!
<EngSkeeter> diogo@menezes:~/Downloads/timing-wallpaper-0.2$ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<EngSkeeter> temperature:             40 C
<EngSkeeter> nVidia Geforce 8500GT
<Nilodanx521> boa noite!
<EngSkeeter> mas o grafico ainda ta no amarelinho rsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> meu CPU aqui tá batendo os 25°C :D
<astdarkness> seu cooler é bom peregrinator_six?
<peregrinator_six> venho com o meu Sempreco! Original de fabrica. :)
<astdarkness> qual processador?
<astdarkness> tem como obter também a temperatura da GPU?
<peregrinator_six> gostaria que tivesse, mas é o únoiico que não cosigo ver...
<peregrinator_six> mas minha gpu não esquenta não, nem tem culer... :D
<peregrinator_six> *cooler...
<EngSkeeter> a minha tbm n tem cooler
<peregrinator_six> CPU AMD Sempron LE-1200!
<EngSkeeter> o meu: atlon 64 x2 3800+
<EngSkeeter> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
<astdarkness> meu core 2 duo do note tá batendp 47°C
<EngSkeeter> quem esquenta mesmo eh a gpu
<EngSkeeter> como faço pra saber se ta com overclock?
<EngSkeeter> ontem tava em 85°C
<EngSkeeter> o term do gabinete diz que ta em 44
<cavera> o gparted faz resize da particao sem perder dados?
<EngSkeeter> mas nao sei onde coloquei o sensor
<astdarkness> EngSkeeter: quantos sensores são rpz?/
<EngSkeeter> acho que faz cavera, pelo menos na minha instalação fez
<astdarkness> cavera: se for no windows tem q ter cuiddado
<astdarkness> eu uso o parted magic e é tranquilo
<cavera> é no linux mesmo ... bem, vou fazer backup de qualquer modo
<EngSkeeter> do tem um da GPU, 5 da CPU, e um externo do gabinete
<cavera> em uma particao ext4 de dados
<astdarkness> opa!!!
<astdarkness> meu nvidia x server  settings mostra a temp
<EngSkeeter> poise no meu tbm
<astdarkness> no meu desk tem algo no gabinete batendo 128°C
<EngSkeeter> nuuuuuuuuuuuuuussa
<EngSkeeter> passou facil o meu
<astdarkness> sério
<astdarkness> vou manda a screeen
<astdarkness> rsrs
<EngSkeeter> eu errei, eh um sensor da GPU, um da MB, 4 da CPU e 1 externo do gabinete
<EngSkeeter> mas acho que mostra 4 da CPU pq eh dual core, deve ser so dois
<peregrinator_six> esse outro idiota tava aqui é...?! :S
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, isso é algum erro do medidor cara, aqui no meu também tem isso...
<astdarkness> sério
<astdarkness> até no everest apareceu essa temperatura
<astdarkness> a temperatura na verdade é ~124°C
<EngSkeeter> num sai fumaça naum?
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: e eu q pensava q no everest a temperatura era bem abaixo de zero
<vitorlobo> n é la q as pessoas morrem congeladas?
<vitorlobo> :O
<peregrinator_six> não é possivel pois esse temperatura é muito elevada pra ficar durante 5 horas de uso continuo por varios dias da semana sem dar trava, ou queimar...
<vitorlobo> dizem q ja morreram mtas pessoas ppor la
<astdarkness> http://img813.imageshack.us/i/15barrasystemmonitortem.png/
<EngSkeeter> ptzzzzz kkkkk
<astdarkness> hheeheheh
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: deve ter alguma noia na tua bios, pois, quando tava dando 99 graus aqui, desligava ....tive q atualizar a bios pra ir a 40,50 e tantos
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: sou doido pra ter um celular raio X q tem no banner desse imageshack
<vitorlobo> pena q n é de verdade hein
<g4scan> astdarkness opengeu?
<vitorlobo> ê laiá aqui em ssa hein
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: eu atualizei a Bios, mesmo assim continuar
<astdarkness> no everest ele identifica esse dispositivo temp3 como AUX
<astdarkness> g4scan: opensuse 11.3
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: n esta normal nao ne? n pode ser
<vitorlobo> abre o cpu e bota o ventilador de chão em cima
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhauha
<astdarkness> hhaahahhahahhaha
<EngSkeeter> tu faz overclock?
<astdarkness> incrivel que não
<EngSkeeter> pow olhando pra esse screen me deu saudades da minha antiga distro
<astdarkness> qual era EngSkeeter?
<EngSkeeter>  opensuse 11.3
<astdarkness> volta man!!!!!
<astdarkness> largou pq
<astdarkness> ai é opensuse 11.3 mesmo
<EngSkeeter> sei la, tinha que baixar um dvd e minha net eh 3g da claro
<EngSkeeter> dai vi o note do meu primo com ubuntu
<EngSkeeter> e baixei um cd
<EngSkeeter> tbm queria experimentar o ubuntu
<vitorlobo> opensuse parece windows bagaraio
<EngSkeeter> ????
<EngSkeeter> pq?
<peregrinator_six> 'eo kde 4 que faz isso...
<astdarkness> oxe são 2
<vitorlobo> a interface so
<astdarkness> mas eu baixei no trampo, heheheeheh
<EngSkeeter> a tah
<astdarkness> mas tem a versão live kde e gnome, são 700mb
<EngSkeeter> olha a minha screen
<EngSkeeter> poise baixei o live 64
<EngSkeeter> mas num sei pq mudei mesmo rsrsrs
<EngSkeeter> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/063imagem3.png
<astdarkness> velho, q bel screen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D
<astdarkness> bela*
<astdarkness> muito futurista, é um tema?
<EngSkeeter> sim, um tema de plasmoid
<EngSkeeter> eu gosto do suse e do kde, acho que vou manter em dual boot no pc
<EngSkeeter> suse + ubuntu
<astdarkness> heeheh
<astdarkness> uma pergunta pessoal, qual a versão do Xorg que vcs estão usando??
<peregrinator_six> frescurazem por frescuragem prefiro a minha... http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/Mariah-Desk.png
<EngSkeeter> frescuragem kkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1NsWPJAWBs conheço uma mulé de ssa q é igualzinhaa essa mule do clip
<vitorlobo> gostosa bagaraio
<vitorlobo> :O
<astdarkness> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> pqp como da uma angustia no coração uma mule dessa te chamar de amigo
<astdarkness> peregrinator_six: desk de arrasar
<peregrinator_six> thank you man! De pleno acordo forever! :D
<EngSkeeter> muito massa
<EngSkeeter> como faz pra mostrar a temp naquela barra perto do relogio?
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: som do caraio!!!!!!!!!!1
<peregrinator_six> o brinco na doce orelhinha dela foi eu quem pos, é o Cairo clock minimizado! ^^
<EngSkeeter> humm
<peregrinator_six> tema do cairo clock, tango e com transparencia! :D
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: irado ne
<peregrinator_six> DIVINO!
<astdarkness> heheehe
<EngSkeeter> eh o mesmo dock embaixo?
<peregrinator_six> Não, Dock só...
<EngSkeeter> pow mas com um papel de parede desses o fvmw sem nada fica perfeito
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: a mulher é gata memo
<EngSkeeter> *fvwm
<peregrinator_six> mas a dock mais bacana que eu achei fou a awn com o tema do ubuntu 10.04! SHOW!
<peregrinator_six> *foi..
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: a q conheço parece com ela...so q é mais gostosa ainda
<vitorlobo> pqp
<vitorlobo> viu?
<astdarkness> heheheheeh
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: e ainda é enfermeira
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: tem foto?
<vitorlobo> ;O
<astdarkness> tô assisntindo ainda
<vitorlobo> tenho perai
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: diz o hospital onde el a trabalha pra eu me acidentar
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<astdarkness> rsrsr
<peregrinator_six> DEUS é o melhor artista que já existiu! :D
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<EngSkeeter> num tem dessas por aqui naum :(
<vitorlobo> saca so o kilo da carne
<vitorlobo> http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAOnHhNd1tCskEznH61FMbf4VCzRWApMbmZJZRef8p8-_yffy9Xo3ewII5-yYmX3igRtybFZlxfsWhVmLk0iLBSMAm1T1UPOV5FAh5XrKqIbPj3mRcV-rioIZ.jpg
<vitorlobo> ala: http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAADOPHHLBvSUhfLSmioC747h5LGRXr-AvwM6oYAHNsyxAbsyUAvLsxtg2pMAPhDopanKfP-TrSQ41BesHUOKrnrMAm1T1UJ8PVW767k5xKC5Rb5AYXwL0g5kM.jpg
<crimeboy> aff
<vitorlobo> saca so essa: http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OQAAAK_B6nomtdW92FmaP9CxS2G5ZDlg7irFUt6WK8BfsfNg19-rLD2ZikoqzDtrIy14U62o7deH2MjclZ5vfzkqOPYAm1T1UCZLlNQNn4nJ0liQ5w5-EcGsRH_2.jpg
<astdarkness> avé maria
<astdarkness> rpz lokura lokura
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: essas mina estudam onde?
<vitorlobo> uhahauahuahuahuahua
<crimeboy> caralsj
<vitorlobo> rapai....  esqueci de perguntar a facul dela...ela ta quase se formando ja e vai fazer mestrado no canadá
<vitorlobo> mas é daqui de ssa
<vitorlobo> estudou no diplomata e tal
<vitorlobo> gostosa pa se fudê
<astdarkness> é gata hein!!!
<crimeboy> pqp
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: qual o nome dessa figura?
<vitorlobo> Tamara
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: como faz pra come ela?
<vitorlobo> rpz to tentando descobrir ainda
<astdarkness> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> ahahuauhahuahuahuahuauha
<vitorlobo> tem q ser playboy manja
<crimeboy> vou dedicar a minha vida nisso
<vitorlobo> malhadinho e tal
<vitorlobo> com cara de cash
<vitorlobo> eu to todo derrubado com essa barriga tensa aqui
<vitorlobo> ta dificil pa mim :O
<crimeboy> eu to no kilo
<crimeboy> soh nao sou playboi
<vitorlobo> rapai
<astdarkness> tem q fazer chuver dinheiro
<crimeboy> mas posso me passar por rico
<vitorlobo> mulher gostosa assim
<vitorlobo> so tem amiga gostosa tbm
<vitorlobo> :O
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: eh gp?
<vitorlobo> sei la
<vitorlobo> oq é?
<crimeboy> gp nesse kilo eh 500 conto
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> gp
<vitorlobo> ne nao
<vitorlobo> se fosse........
<vitorlobo> ela taria ferrada na minha mao
<vitorlobo> quer dizer, na minha ***
<vitorlobo> ****
<vitorlobo> ahauuhaahauhahuahua
<astdarkness> peregrinator_six: esse player audacious é kde ou gtk???
<peregrinator_six> nõa sei...
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: www.mcclass.com.br ( o kilo dela ta 900 mango 2 horas )
<crimeboy> astdarkness: gtk
<peregrinator_six> deve ser gtk..
<vitorlobo> www.mcclass.com
<peregrinator_six> mas deixa eu ver aqui...
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: gpguia.net
<crimeboy> ateh as puta ficaram mais cara pqpq
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, GTK... http://audacious-media-player.org/
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: essa mina mora onde?
<g4scan> audacious
<g4scan> top
<g4scan> best
<vitorlobo> http://www.mclass.com.br/main.jsp
<g4scan> *.*
<vitorlobo> ae
<vitorlobo> vê ai
<vitorlobo> so tem gostosa ninja
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: eu conheco esse site
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: salvador BA
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: que bairro?
<vitorlobo> a mano
<vitorlobo> ta quereno sabe demais
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuaa
<vitorlobo> o kilo de mulher gostosa da caro hj em dia
<astdarkness> peregrinator_six: será que o antigo xmms morreu??
<vitorlobo> como se n bastace esse canal q so tem maxu
<astdarkness> nunca mais ouvia alguem falar dele
<crimeboy> astdarkness: nao morreu, virou o xmms2
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: eu tenho grana
<vitorlobo> somos 2
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: se eu pegar eu lhe passo as dica
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, http://www.xmms.org/
<vitorlobo> eu q te apresento e tu q lasca?
<vitorlobo> sai dai rapai
<vitorlobo> http://www.elitegirl.com.br/principal.asp?cidade=Salvador-BA
<vitorlobo> mais barato
<crimeboy> essas minas tao cheia de creca
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: que idade tem essa tamara
<vitorlobo> eu lasco com creca, sem creca
<vitorlobo> pego até aids
<vitorlobo> sendo mulher
<vitorlobo> ta otemo
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: 24
<astdarkness> peregrinator_six: saudades dele, eu o usava o Slackware 10
<astdarkness> plugins pra caramba
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, um...
<peregrinator_six> ele tá no repo do ubuntu...
<EngSkeeter> krak
<EngSkeeter> meu pc ficou lentao
<EngSkeeter> tive que mandar alt+susrq+b
<EngSkeeter> pra rebootar
<EngSkeeter> sera que foram essas fotos? rsrsrsrs
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: eu vo atraz dessa mina
<vitorlobo> ahauhauhauhahauahahuauha
<vitorlobo> n por mim
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuahua
<EngSkeeter> alguem ai ja usou o moblin?
<peregrinator_six> po, vou instalar o awn aqui que não consigo mais viver sem isso, viciado! http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalar-o-AWN-no-Ubuntu-Hardy-Heron?pagina=3
<peregrinator_six> :P
<EngSkeeter> eh galera, to desabando. flws!!!
<astdarkness> peregrinator_six: isso não consome muita cpu nõ?
<peregrinator_six> que coisa nenhuma, é super bem porjetado o awn e o dock, agora se vc quer um marverik v8 que consome pra caramba mas é um espetaculo igual ao compiz usa a Cairo-Dock, a melhor dock bar ads galaxias! :D
<licensed> nao sei pra que fui colocar o repositorio unsuported.. flash bugadao
<peregrinator_six> *projetado...
<astdarkness> Artigo legal pessoal, fala sobre o Systemd : https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/blogs/752a690f-8e93-4948-b7a3-c060117e8665/entry/systemd_boot_mais_r_C3_A1pido_preciso_econ_C3_B4mico3?lang=pt_br
<peregrinator_six> po o dono do opensuse já foi né astdarkness...?!
<astdarkness> quem o  engseeker?
<astdarkness> eu uso o opensuse, mas não sou o dono, uihauahuishiusa
<peregrinator_six> creio que sim...
<peregrinator_six> achei um lance maneiro pra ele aqui... http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Dock-Daisy-Plasma-no-OpenSUSE-11.2
<peregrinator_six> então melhor deixar queto! :P
<astdarkness> serve pra mim rpz
<astdarkness> rsrsrsr
<astdarkness> belezinha esse dock
<astdarkness> peregrinator_six: obrigado pela dica do dock
<astdarkness> galera, boa noite pra quem fica!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, tranquilidade mano!
<peregrinator_six> até a proxima.
<peregrinator_six> bom dia.
<pcj_> Ooi
<astdarkness> ops, é mesmo
<astdarkness> fui
<astdarkness> o/
<pcj_> alguém do PR ai?
<pcj_> algum bi?
<sandrossv> lol
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, vc só aparece aqui de madrugada né!
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, bom dia pinguço! :P Só agora que se curou da sua ressaca foi...?!
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, vamo pro offtopic uhauhahua
<peregrinator_six> tava aqui de tarde, vc que tava capotado e não venho no canal... :P
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, já se esqueceu como entra no offtopic? uhauhauha
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: c torce pro vitoria?
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: torço pa porra nenhuma
<vitorlobo> nem de futebol eu gosto
<vitorlobo> :P
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: nao vai passar o contato da tamara?
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: nem a pau auhahuahu
<vitorlobo> eu sei q ela é enlouquecedora
<vitorlobo> mas
<vitorlobo> sacomé
<vitorlobo> há duas coisas no mundo q n se devidem
<vitorlobo> mulher e sorvote
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> *sorvete
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: mas tu eh feio e barrigudo, nem com dinheiro tu vai pegar
<crimeboy> entao passe a bola
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: ^^ a tamara conhece meu passado por isso q n pego ela uahuahahu
<vitorlobo> ela sabe q ja fui mui galinha
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: entao n discuta da minha pança
<vitorlobo> pança é apenas uma hospedeira indesejavel....mas q no corpo dum rapaz que sabe usar de sua lábia, pode ser até o corcunda de notre dame
<vitorlobo> uahahuhuahuaa
<vitorlobo> mimimimimi
<vitorlobo> http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAEtBT9sBWW77oTc7zLfkhiRjzdli7p3Z2Nq0hov_h_sc-01A0JPlogGJo-_Q39J7R0MddSP1zox8pP7_haAxpLYAm1T1UHMyQA48eXDPSQmcnlplxhKffh-W.jpg
<vitorlobo> eita porra hein mano
<vitorlobo> ^^
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: cabou?
<vitorlobo> cabou
<duke3d> [Patricia] .
<duke3d> [fserve] eh vc que mora no am?
<duke3d> dizem que a conexao de internet la nao eh mto boa hehe
<duke3d> muito caro banda larga
<leleobhz> bom dia povo!
<Patricia> Bom dia
<Patricia> Alguem conhece o aplicativo "AMOR" e saiba outro parecido, ou uque de para add mais criatras
<Patricia> *criaturas
<Patricia> ouu vcs sabia q o enen tinha a palavra "stats quo"
<Patricia> em portugues
<cparzewski> galera, fiz uma atualizações e agora nao consigo logar no modo gráfico
<cparzewski> opa
<cparzewski> sera que alguem pode me ajudar?
<cparzewski> to no ubuntu 10.04
<cparzewski> fazia meses que nao atualizava...
<cparzewski> aghora eu logo e ele retorna a tela de login
<cparzewski> no modo texto eu consigo acessar, e as pastas no samba tbm
<cparzewski> a impressora funciona belezinha no cups
<cparzewski> mas nao acesso o modo gráfico
<crimeboy> startx
<crimeboy> gdm
<cparzewski> crimeboy me explique direito
<crimeboy> de esses comandos e veja o que ocorre
<cparzewski> server is already active for display 0
<crimeboy> o x ja esta rodando
<crimeboy> cparzewski: ctrl+alt+f7
<SourceForge> pessoal, instalei o ubuntu server - to tentando acessar os servicos como web, mysql, ftp remotamente e nao consigo acesso, o iptables esta sem nenhuma regra, e os servicos localmente funcionam perfeito
<SourceForge> o que devo fazer para liberar o acesso externo
<Patricia> srrsrsrs
<Patricia> configura o moldem
<Patricia> seu ip é fixo?
<Patricia> sua provedora permite isso?
<cparzewski> crimeboy ele ta no f8
<cparzewski> no f7 ta tudo preto
<crimeboy> cparzewski: funcionou?
<Patricia> cparzewski dependendo que vc esta fazendo ele esta no f7 e dependendo no f8 normal isso :S
<cparzewski> crimeboy, fiz o seguinte... aperte o crtl+alt+F1
<cparzewski> e fiz o startx
<crimeboy> isso, foi a primeira coisa que lhe indiquei.
<cparzewski> eh
<cparzewski> ai ele deu aquele erro la que te falei
<cparzewski> que ja ta usando
<cparzewski> e agora?
<crimeboy> tente da um asacudida nele, e dar um tapas na cara do x
<cparzewski> hahahahah
<crimeboy> assim
<cparzewski> to com vontade
<crimeboy> vah pro f1
<cparzewski> certo
<crimeboy> e de um sudo killall gdm
<Nilodanx52> pessoal como eu crio um usuário fake no ubuntu??? tipo... ta sendo usado... e quando enserra a sessão não salva nada e quando é iniciada novamente ela estta igual a 1 vez???
<crimeboy> e sudo killall Xorg
<cparzewski> hdm: processo nao achado
<cparzewski> gdm*
<Patricia> Nilodanx52, veja no seu gerenciador ai
<crimeboy> Xorg
<Patricia> Nilodanx52, tem uma opção la, que nao lembro :S
<cparzewski> crimeboy o Xorg me mandou denovo pra tela do login
<crimeboy> cparzewski: tente logar
<cparzewski> so ameaçou
<cparzewski> :(
<Patricia> reset ate
<cparzewski> crimeboy ta na mesma
<crimeboy> cparzewski: eh ubuntu?
<cparzewski> eh
<cparzewski> 10.04
<crimeboy> cparzewski: qual wm que vc gosta de usar?
<Nilodanx52> pessoas... tem mais uma coisa... meu cabo de rede do modem adsl possue apenas 4 fioss e ele é do tipo db
<crimeboy> cparzewski: sudo apt-get install openbox
<Nilodanx52> se eu fizer um novo com todos os fios melhora em algo?
<cparzewski> no F1?
<crimeboy> cparzewski: echo "exec openbox" > ~/.xinitrc
<crimeboy> cparzewski: eh
<crimeboy> depois tente um startx
<Nilodanx52> detalhe estou usando o unity q esta rapidim aki no not
<crimeboy> eu vo tomar banhso
<Nilodanx52> quem quiser o dropbox ae http://db.tt/MAuEz1L
<ffr76> Bom dia
<wzk> bom dia
<play2> bom dia wzk
<wzk> play2: \o/
<play2> estou com problemas no apache2
<wzk> play2: infelizmente meus conhecimentos não permitem te ajudar :(
<play2> na maquina local abre com www.xxx.com.br em maquianas na rede so pelo http://IP
<play2> wzk,ok tks
<bino> bom dia
<cparzewski> crimeboy
<cparzewski> ta ai?
<Apachezero> o Apache2 abre na maquina local com http://www.xxx.com.br em outras maquinas na rede abre somente com http://ip???
<Apachezero> alguem sabe oq pode ser?
<cparzewski> galera, hoje depois que atualizei meu ubuntu 10.04 ele nao faz mas o logon, ele pisca a tela e volta para a tela de logon
<cparzewski> alguem pode me ajudar?
<cparzewski> consigo acessar os arquivos e outros terminais, impressora...
<cparzewski> mas nao entra no modo grafico
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Patricia> Apachezero localmente com www.lallalal.com.br?
<leleobhz> [08/11-10:19:12] < Apachezero> o Apache2 abre na maquina local com http://www.xxx.com.br em outras maquinas na rede abre somente com http://ip???
<leleobhz> falta de dns/
<Patricia> tambem to achando
<Patricia> stargazer licensed bom dia :)
<stargazer> bom dia
<Patricia> :)
<licensed> Patricia, bom dia meu anjo
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> servidor web = experiencia quase q 0 :S
<Patricia> da para criar um usuario ssh que so possa executar alguns comandos?
<Patricia> chmod cd rm mv ./ tar
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> ok, deve ter :S
<cparzewski> resolvido.
<Patricia> cparzewski, qual o endereço?
<crimeboy> cparzewski: ;]
<fredim> pessoar, onde no ubuntu eu encontro a opção de NÂO montar usb automatico?
<cparzewski> crimeboy o/
<cparzewski> fecho
<Apachezero> patricia,oi desculpe a demora sim pode ser o dns como faço?
<Apachezero> leleobhl,oi sim instalei e conf o bind9
<Apachezero> mas acho q algo deu errado
<fredim> alguem poderia me dizer onde fica os arquivos de configuração do automount do pendrive?
<Apachezero> leleobhz,patricia,instalei o Bind9 dns mas algo fiz errado na rede !!!
<Apachezero> fredim,ja tentou fazer uma pesquisa por nome?
<Patricia> oi desculpa, to configurando um espelho, para baixar qualquer tipo de video, para a daniele :S
<Patricia>  ocupada
<Apachezero> ok pode ficar tranquila
<maraujo_3> opa
<maraujo_3> oia eu aqui traveis
<maraujo_3> rodando direto do pen drive
<maraujo_3> direto do work
<maraujo_3> quem ta vivo levanta a mao
<maraujo_3> xiii
<maraujo_3> alguem me le?
<EduardeCalibal> Fale...
<EduardeCalibal> maraujo_3, do que precisas?
<maraujo_3> especificamente nada
<maraujo_3> so vim ver o povo
<maraujo_3> to no ruimdows forçado
<maraujo_3> aqui na loja so tem soft proprietario
<maraujo_3> :(*
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com tilts aqui...  Trabalhando tentando resolver.  :-
<EduardeCalibal> :-
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<EduardeCalibal> Consegui a barra.  Achei que não fosse sair mais.  :-D
<maraujo_3> tilts no ubuntu?
<maraujo_3> Oo
<EduardeCalibal> libreoffice.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, mas esse acho que afeta o openoffice também.
<maraujo_3> hummm
<maraujo_3> ainda nao usei o libre oficce
<maraujo_3> qual ce tem?
<EduardeCalibal> Beta 4, acho.
<maraujo_3> hummm
<maraujo_3> acho q eh o primeiro depois q sairam da oracle
<maraujo_3> pera q eu ja volto
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei dizer, mas é provável.
<EduardeCalibal> Achei aqui, beta 2.
<EduardeCalibal> Não a 4...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<rsfreitas> cara tô perdendo um discípulo
<rsfreitas> o cara tem um note compaq
<rsfreitas> e fez um dual boot com o rwin
<rsfreitas> e aí viu que o som não sai na saída acústicA  do note
<rsfreitas> só nos fones
<rsfreitas> ele fez uma atualização do Alsa
<rsfreitas> e não resolveu
<rsfreitas> no rwindows ele usava o driver da realtek ou nvidia
<rsfreitas> e usava um generico
<acid_> olá
<acid_> alguem aqui pra ajudar?
<rsfreitas> falaí
<acid_> opa blz freitas
<acid_> entao é que sou novo no ubuntu
<rsfreitas> então
<acid_> queria instalar i driver da minha placa de video
<acid_> AtI
<rsfreitas> vc tem qual ubuntu nstalado?
<acid_> to usando uma versao derivada chamada xubuntu
<rsfreitas> como estão os gráficos
<acid_> olha ta ate boa neh
<maraujo_3> sobre?
<maraujo_3> tavaausente
<maraujo_3> alguem me atualize
<acid_> resoluçao boa normal
<rsfreitas> intalar drive atl?
<acid_> mais e que tem vezes que da uma leguezinho
<acid_> sabe principalmente qndo vou abrir um filme essas coisas
<acid_> isso ati
<acid_> a minha placa de video e uma x1300 é so pra teste mesmo
<acid_> tipo pela configuraçao achei que nao era pra dar esses leg que da qndo vou abrir um video
<acid_> e um core 2duo 2.40 com dois gb de ram
<maraujo_3> povo vou dar uma saida
<maraujo_3> depois do almoço eu volto
<acid_> dai eu achei que poderia ser o driver da placa de video nao?
<maraujo_3> bom dia a todos
<Patricia> alguem conhece alguma coisa que faça isso "baixar arquivos de um servidor para outro, mas usando php"?
<SourceForge> Patricia: de q maneira vc quer fazer isso, vc pode usar funcos de ftp do php
<SourceForge> pode usar curl
<Patricia> exemplo
<SourceForge> pera um minuto
<Patricia> arquivo em http://lalalala.com/arquivo.rar
<Patricia> eu tentei colocar o wget
<Patricia> mas nao foi :S
<Patricia> $command = "wget alalla
<Patricia> sao 10 links
<Patricia> de sites diferente :S
<gbs> cara, vou parar de jogar videogame! não imaginava q fosse assim!! http://www.naosalvo.com.br/vc/video-game-e-coisa-do-capeta/
<SourceForge> Patricia: funcao q eu fiz para upload via ftp em php
<SourceForge> Patricia: http://paste.lymas.com.br/1642
<Patricia> eu nao tenho a senha do servidor de la :P
<SourceForge> Patricia: vc pode implementar varias outras rotinas criando funcoes especificas, agora se vc n tem um usuario e senha de um servidor vc pode pegar o conteudo de um arquivo ou pagina com as funcoes
<SourceForge> Patricia: funcao file http://br.php.net/manual/pt_BR/function.file.php
<SourceForge> file_get_contents — Lê todo o conteúdo de um arquivo para uma string
<Patricia> mmm
<SourceForge> ai tambem vai depender um pouco do q vc quer pegar desses servidores, se sao textos, imagens, etc
<Patricia> estava pensando em uma coisa como
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> ja viu o com_install do joomla?
<Patricia> ou o magento connect?
<SourceForge> Patricia: nao nunca usei esses scripts
<Patricia> mmm
<SourceForge> o canal php-br q participo tbm tem uns caras mto bons q podem ter usado , talvez vc consiga mais la
<Patricia> aquele canal eu nao entro so tem bobocas :s
<Patricia> vou procurar aki
<Patricia> obrigada
<SourceForge> pessoal, eu tinha colocado a situacao q n estou conseguindo liberar acesso ao mysql para acesso remoto, tenho ip dedicado o iptables ta sem regras, na tabela de usuarios do mysql ja dei permissao a todos os hosts e todasas permissoes, o qposso configurar para liberar o acesso ?
<SourceForge> os demais servicos estao ok, apache, ftp, ssh, bind
<Patricia> SourceForge, magento connect http://inchoo.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/magento_connect.png
<Patricia> tenho que ir, almoçar e depois ir para escola, ai que raiva :(
<Patricia> ate bjs
<Raphael_S> SourceForge, cara para liberar
<Raphael_S> SourceForge, o mysql para fora vc tem que conf para o mysql escutar qualuer interface de rede
<Raphael_S> por padrao
<Raphael_S> ele
<Raphael_S> escut5a soh a 127.0.0.1
<SourceForge> Raphael_S: onde altero my.cnf
<Raphael_S> bind-address            = 127.0.0.1
<Raphael_S> muda para
<Raphael_S> bind-address            = 0.0.0.0
<Raphael_S> no my.cnf
<Raphael_S> mesmo
<Raphael_S> esse arquivo mesmo vc muda
<Raphael_S> e vc tem que criar um usuario root
<Raphael_S> que aceite qualuer conexao
<Raphael_S> o padrao soh aceita conexao vindo do 127.0.0.1
<Raphael_S> vc pode usar o mysql workbench  para fazer isso
<Raphael_S> soldado,
<Raphael_S> SourceForge,
<SourceForge> Raphael_S: vou fazer isso e te falo se deu
<Raphael_S> SourceForge, mais naoe squeca de
<Raphael_S> SourceForge, de criar usuario root
<SourceForge> o usuario root assim eu ja tenho
<Raphael_S> SourceForge, que aceita coenxao
<SourceForge> por isso pensei q nao tinha q configurar mais nada
<Raphael_S> SourceForge, de todos os endereço
<SourceForge> Raphael_S: ok
<Raphael_S> SourceForge, usuario root padrao é
<Raphael_S> SourceForge, root@localhost
<Raphael_S> SourceForge, vc tem que criar um root@%
<Raphael_S> aew ele aceita conexao vindo de qualuer lugar e nao soh do localhost
<Raphael_S> saka
<SourceForge> ok
<Raphael_S> SourceForge, http://raphaels.25u.com/mysql/
<Raphael_S> olha aew
<Raphael_S> SourceForge, screen que tirei como fika a parte de usuario
<SourceForge> Raphael_S: sem senha mesmo o usuario root ?
<Raphael_S> SourceForge, aew vc colcoa senha que desejar
<SourceForge> blz
<SourceForge> Raphael_S: na verdade nao precisa nem criar um usuario root com permissao a todos os hosts, a configuracao q faltava era alterar a forma do mysql escutar as requisicoes, alterei para bind-address = 0.0.0.0 e funcionou direto com meus usuarios normais, como é servidor aqui, nao permito acesso de root a nenhum servico
<SourceForge> mas muito obrigado pela ajuda
<rsfreitas> note compq sai som na saída de audio sem som no note ALSA atualizado ubuntu 10.043
<SourceForge> Raphael_S: :-)
<rsfreitas> 10.04
<Raphael_S> SourceForge, hum amsi aki sempre precisei criar roor que aceite todas as coenxao
<Raphael_S> por isso
<Raphael_S> tava falando para vc fazer isso
<Raphael_S> SourceForge,  se funfou bl cara
<Raphael_S> SourceForge,  de nd qualuer coisa estamos aew
<SourceForge> valeu
<rsfreitas> já olhei nos fóruns mas realmente não encontrei
<rsfreitas> o notebook compaq
<rsfreitas> não tem som no note
<rsfreitas> mas tem na saída de fone de ouvido
<rsfreitas> atualizei os drives
<rsfreitas> 250MB de dirves
<rsfreitas> mas continua
<rsfreitas> alguma dica
<rsfreitas> to quase perdendo  um novato
<rsfreitas> indiquei o ubuntu pra ele
<EngSkeeter>  rsfreitas o qual a placa de som?
<rsfreitas> realtek
<rsfreitas> no rwindows usava um driver nvidia e um outro generico
<rsfreitas> parao audio
<EngSkeeter> hum, tem o modelo?
<rsfreitas> pior q ñ
<rsfreitas> o note é compac
<EngSkeeter> vc sabe o modelo da placa?
<rsfreitas> ainda não
<rsfreitas> vou pegar o note dele e entrar dnv
<EngSkeeter> pq eu uso o ubuntu 1010 num acer aspire one com a placa da realtek e roda tranquilinho
<rsfreitas> então sai som no fone de ouvido
<rsfreitas> mas não no note
<rsfreitas> será drive?
<EngSkeeter> sai no fone?
<rsfreitas> sim
<EngSkeeter> acho que nao eh driver
<EngSkeeter> pq senao nao teria som nenhum
<rsfreitas> sim
<EngSkeeter> sera que nao eh problema na config da bios?
<rsfreitas> ele fez dual boot com rwind
<EngSkeeter> hum talvez seja a config do alsa tbm
<EngSkeeter> tem como tirar um print screen do alsaconf?
<rsfreitas> ok
<rsfreitas> vou postar depois
<rsfreitas> alsaconf pode ser uma?
<EngSkeeter> num entendi
<rsfreitas> vou rodar o alsaconf e dou retorno
<EngSkeeter> primeiro tira do alsamix
<rsfreitas> ele me perguntou sobre os vídeos travando player de vídeo
<rsfreitas> será driver
<EngSkeeter> Placa: HDA Intel                             F1: Ajuda                  │
<EngSkeeter> │      Chipe: Realtek ALC268                        F2: Informações do sistema │
<EngSkeeter> │ Visualizar: Reprodução                            F6: Seleciona placa de som │
<EngSkeeter> │       Item: Master [ganho em dB: -34,00, -34,00]  Esc: Sair
<rsfreitas> ou flash
<EngSkeeter> qual a placa de video?
<rsfreitas> nvidia
<EngSkeeter> ele instalou o driver que o ubuntu indicou foi?
<rsfreitas> sim
<EngSkeeter> acho melhor instalar o driver que a nvidia disponibiliza ni site
<EngSkeeter> eu tenho uma no desktop e tava assim
<EngSkeeter> depoiis que instalei o driver da nvidia ficou de boa
<rsfreitas> tem .deb lá
<rsfreitas> ?
<EngSkeeter> nao, eh um .run
<EngSkeeter> mas eh facil instalar
<rsfreitas> sim ./
<EngSkeeter> basta logar no console
<EngSkeeter> isso
<EngSkeeter> as vezes tem que permitir execu'cao
<rsfreitas> é isso vou ver se salvo essa alma
<rsfreitas> das garras do bill
<EngSkeeter> chmod +x nomedoarquivo
<rsfreitas> sim
<g4scan> alguem sabe como instalar o cd2 cd3... do debian automaticamente sem ter que ficar instalando os aplicativos na mao?
<EngSkeeter> pausa pro almoco
<Andre_Gondim> g4scan, #debian-br
<g4scan> se alguem falasse por la
<g4scan> rsrsr
<rsfreitas> calma meu guri
<g4scan> :|
<possebon> boa tarde pessoal ... alguem pode me sugerir um programa que cria dvd com menu
<possebon> tipo colocar 2 ou mais desenhos(filme) e a opção de menu pra iniciar
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: Posso lhe fazer uma pergunta referente a esse link http://andregondim.eti.br/?p=2092  ?
<Andre_Gondim> sim
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: eu fiz o particionamento deixando 15 gb para o /   2gb para swap e 63026 para o  /home
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: O que eu achei engraçado foi que fiquei com 10. 3 disponivel para o / e 54,6 disponivel para o /home depois da formatacao no hd inteiro
<Romil> 15gb pro / é muito
<Andre_Gondim> também acho
<Romil> eduardo, é 10.3gb de tamanho total ou de espaço livre?
<eduardo> Romil: de espaco livre
<Romil> entao. o resto esta em uso ne
<eduardo> Romil: depois de instalar o ubuntu 10.10 e fazer a primeira atualizacao de 100 mb
<eduardo> Romil: Sim , em uso tem 2,8 gb
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: o Hd é de 80gb
<Raphael_S> possebon, responda pvt cara
<Romil> bem, vc pode liberar espaço se quizer deletando os arquivos da pasta /var/chace/apt/archives
<Andre_Gondim> EduardeCalibal, eu uso em média entre 8 e 10 gb para / e ainda acho muito
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: Eu gostaria de saber pq fico com somente 64,9 livre de um hd de 80 gb particionado dessa maneira?
<Andre_Gondim> eduardo, isso se deve a diferença entre Gib x GB, cálculos de tamanho, o seu HD "é de 80 GB", mas na hora de particionar fica um espaço para a tabela de particioinamento e outras coisas, não fecha
<Romil> é vero. 80gb é o tamanho nominal, na pratica nunca chega a isso
<Stylles> alguem manja de kerberos..
<gbs> pq o TOPDIR nao vem configurado lá no lance de export do ubuntu? o_o
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: Obrigado pela explicação, eu tinha ficado com dúvida em relação a isso pq quando usava o xp ele apontava 74 gb mais ou menos entao começava o particionamento
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: Já no Ubuntu 10.10 aparece 80 gb no gparted que depois de feito esse particionamento manual sobre somente 10, 3 livre no / e no /home 54,6
<Andre_Gondim> eduardo, tá faltando algo, não pode faltar tanto assim
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: Pois entao, eu estou achando engraçado isso
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim:  vou te passar os dados
<Andre_Gondim> eduardo, sudo fdisk -l
<eduardo> ok
<eduardo> Disco /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificador do disco: 0x000ed0be  Dispositivo Boot Início Fim Blocos Id Sistema /dev/sda1               1         244     1951745    5  Estendida A partição 1 não termina no limite do c
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: eu acho que esta faltando algo
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: mas quando eu uso o gpartd nao alocado tem somente 1 mb
<Andre_Gondim> eduardo, cola a saída do sudo fdisk -l no..
<Andre_Gondim> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: eu digito !paste e colo?
<Andre_Gondim> eduardo, cola em paste.ubuntu.com
<Andre_Gondim> e passa o link
<eduardo> ok
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/528244/
<Andre_Gondim> eduardo, tá certo, tens uma partição com quase 61 gb, outra com 14 e swap de 1gb dá uns 76 gb, a diferença dos 4gb faltando para 80 pode esr a alocação da tabela de partição
<gbs> alguém sabe que parte do sistema é responsável pelo arquivo .bashrc ?
<gbs> tava querendo abrir um bug report
<gbs> pela falta de uma variável no ubuntu, mas nao sei em qual pacote faço isso
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: ainda bem , estava ficando paranoico já
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: Mas livre tem 64,9 gb isso é normal?
<Ricardo__> eduardo, pra ti ter uma ideia um hd de 1 terabyte (tb) o tamanho cai pra 932 gb  e nao 1000 devido a isso
<Andre_Gondim> eduardo, sim
<eduardo> Ricardo__: sim ricardo
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: Andre isso tem a ver com o ubuntu 10.10 estar na base 10 levado a terceira e nao mais a 2 elevado a 10 potencia?
<Romil> notei que a partiaço swap ta no inicio do hd. é norma? nao prejudica o desempenho?
<Ricardo__> nao
<Ricardo__> é melhor até
<Ricardo__> pq o inicio do disco é mto mais rapido q o final
<eduardo> Dizem que a particao swap no inicio e melhor para o desempenho
<Andre_Gondim> eduardo, tem a ver com GiB e GB, e com tabela de alocação
<Ricardo__> mesmo sabendo disso eu fiz a minha swap no fim do disco e azar
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<eduardo> hehe
<Romil> bem, na verdade meu ubuntu nunca usou a swap, sempre que consultei pra ver ela tava em 0% de uso
<Ricardo__> sim tenho 3 gb de ram
<Ricardo__> raramente usa swap
<Ricardo__> so qdo abro maquina virtual no virtualbox
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: Uma outra duvida, sei que faco varias perguntas mas e que sou perfeccionista e gosto de saber de tudo
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: O suspender e o hibernar no ubuntu 10.10 funcionam?
<Ricardo__> mas ninguem me explicou direito até hj
<Ricardo__> o q quer dizer a tal da carga do sistema
<Ricardo__> eduardo, funciona melhor q no lucid a hibernacao
<Ricardo__> no lucid pro meu pc ta pane qdo mando hibernar
<eduardo> Ricardo__: Aqui no meu note nao funciona, quando mando suspender ele fica na tela preta e nao volta
<Ricardo__> o suspender aki funca
<Ricardo__> o hibernar q nao
<Ricardo__> ele ate desliga o pc
<Ricardo__> mas qdo reinicio ele da boot como se nao tivesse hibernado
<eduardo> Sim isso acontece aqui tb
<Ricardo__> é bug
<Ricardo__> do lucid
<Ricardo__> no meerkat achoq funciona
<Ricardo__> nao cheguei at estar
<Ricardo__> dai me irritei
<Ricardo__> e azar
<Ricardo__> desligo o pc
<Ricardo__> e dane-se
<eduardo> Ricardo__: quantos gb de swap vc utiliza?
<Ricardo__> 5
<Ricardo__> pq qdo instalei o ubuntu eu visava usar a tal da hibernacao
<Ricardo__> ae tem q ser no minimo mesmo tamanho da ram
<Ricardo__> q no meu caso é 3 gb
<Ricardo__> maa 1 gb taria otimo aki
<Ricardo__> ou sem swap mesmo
<eduardo> sim
<Ricardo__> uma hora vo testar
<Ricardo__> a particao home separada
<Ricardo__> ainda nao fiz isso
<Ricardo__> é q ainda uso xp pra fliperama ne
<eduardo> Eu nao gosto de usr dual boot
<eduardo> uso somente o linux em todo o hd
<eduardo> tenho o xp na vm para rodar alguns programas que nao consegui achar um similar no linux que é o bizagi para modelagem de processos
<Ricardo__> é o programa q faz pra rmvb nao achei nenhum bom q nem o de win
<Ricardo__> ae faco por la
<Ricardo__> e no mais games
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: vc utiliza o hibernar e suspender sem problemas no ubuntu 10.10?
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<eduardo> Boa tarde
<Andre_Gondim> eduardo, já o fiz, mas pouco uso esses recursos
<Ricardo__> o recurso serve
<Ricardo__> mais pra quem abre mtos programas e varias telas nao ter q ficar abrindo toda hora q liga o pc
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: No ubuntu 10.10 eu nao consigo executar nenhum dos dois ele vai para tela preta e nao volta sera bug do sistema?
<Andre_Gondim> eduardo, você pode procurar isso em bug.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<eduardo> ok obrigado
<EngSkeeter> I`m back
<leleobhz> tarde povo!!
<marcos> boa
<marcos> boa
<fabianomarechal> boa
<EngSkeeter> buenas
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<peregrinator_six> marcos, _Augusto_ :)
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six,  boa tarde
<marcos> boa  tard eperegrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> marcos, sem zuada mano... :P
<marcos> blz
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<renebarbosa> l
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, o que o senhor manda patrão...?!
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, meu camarada hj eu so to aprendendo....
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, alguma novidade?
<peregrinator_six> nada brow, por enquanto nada não... :)
<renatosrabelo1> boa tarde pessoal . Estou com um pequeno problema e acho que vcs podem me ajudar. Na minha casa tenho dois computadores em rede, um rodando o Ubuntu e o outro rodando o windows 7 . Quero compartilhar algumas pastas no ubuntu para que eu possa usar no windows 7 . Como faço isso ?
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, meu pc parece carro a alcool antigo, so pega se injetar gasolina....rss
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> pelo menso pega! :)
<peregrinator_six> *menos...
<_Augusto_> pega, tem q pegar....rsss
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, esse Chromium 7 tá voando mano, assim que for pra o Ubuntu 10.10 vou ficar com o FF (questão de honra... ^^), o Chromium e o Iron! :D
<renatosrabelo1> pq eu consigo fazer o contrário . Posso compartilhar pastas no windows 7 e acessá-las pelo meu outro PC rodando o  ubuntu .
<peregrinator_six> renatosrabelo1, porque vc ś o cara! :D
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrs...!
<peregrinator_six> *é...
<renatosrabelo1> peregrinator_six: ??
<peregrinator_six> renatosrabelo1, boa tarde. É só pra descontrair rapaz... :)
<renatosrabelo1> peregrinator_six: Estou apenas pedindo ajuda . se não pode pq faz piadinha
<lucks> renatosrabelo1: qual o problema?
<peregrinator_six> eita cara, tá nervoso em...?! :S Iria lhe ajudar, mas tá de cabeça muito quente...
<renatosrabelo1> lucks: naum consigo compartilhar pastas no ubuntu e acessá-las no windows 7 pela rede .
<lucks> renatosrabelo1: hmmm... esse tipo de coisa tem que ser ensinada quando eles ainda são crianças
<lucks> senão não compartilham mesmo...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, eu so to usando chrome e ta bem rapido...o chromium ta em ingles e vc sabe meu ingles is very bad.....rss
<lucks> * cri * cri * cri *
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, ta doido mano...?!
<lucks> renatosrabelo1: vai ver é pq o windows não reconhece o sistema de arquivos do linux
<peregrinator_six> Chromium já tá traduzido a decadas! :P
<renatosrabelo1> lucks: soh se for do tipo ntfs ou fat entaum que ele enxerga ?
<lucks> renatosrabelo1: não sei, é apenas uma ideia... nunca fiz isso
<lucks> pesquisa um pouco, o google sabe tudo
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, outra coisa, o que tem num browser que justifique deixa-lo em br...?! Ele só serve a grosso modo pra buscar pelo indereço que vc executa nele...! :P
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, conhece o sapo...!?
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, ah ta traduzido, como eu faço entao pq aki so instala em ingles....
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, nesse caso vc tem razao pra q ser em br....e verdade
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, já lhe ensino mano, mas antes me responde ai, conhece o sapo...?!
<_Augusto_> o browser nada mais é do um interpretador de comandos....rsss
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, nao
<peregrinator_six> vou lhe apresentar.... ):
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_,  divirta-se, ele tem muitas dicas legais e é super atualizado! :) http://pplware.sapo.pt/category/linux/
<crimeboy> massa a nova font de aplicacao do ubuntu
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, esse gnome-shell nao rodou aki nao...
<peregrinator_six> tá em versão teste ainda, deixa sair o final...
<_Augusto_> ta certo
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=67893.0
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six,  entao eu fiz esse lance masi misturou os 2 idiomas
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, misturou..?! Como assim...?!
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, eu tirei o chrome e depois instalei o chromium qdo fui configurar havia algumas opçoes em br e outras a grande maioria em en
<peregrinator_six> eu fiz e o meu fiocu todo em br...
<peregrinator_six> mas nem ligo pra isso, quando sempre que instlar meus proximos so sempre deixarei na lingua padrão, ingles! Evita certas escrotices e a lingua materna da informatica é o ingles mesmo, então... :)
<peregrinator_six> *instalar..
<_Augusto_> sim vc tem razao....
<marcos> para  que  serve  o netams?
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, o que adianta ter todo o sistema em br se tudo quanto é programa que vc vai buscar pra instalar Tem nome em ingles...?! :P
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, vc tem razao...rss....estranho isso......
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, mas é assim mesmo, sempre foi assim..
<marcos> para  que  serve  o netams?
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_,  outra coisa, quando vc executa comandos pelo terminal, qual o comando em br que vc executa que de certo se é que existe algum...?! :P
<crimeboy> comando em br?
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, sim mais ai é diferente cara....
<peregrinator_six> O ingles manda e ponto final! :) Lingua universal de T.I.
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, é como programar em qq linguagem...
<YuriBokaleff7y70>  oi
<YuriBokaleff7y70>  blz man
<peregrinator_six> YuriBokaleff7y70, vai pra o inferno bot do capeta... :|
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, isso pra um pessoal mais vivido em TI, nao liga mesmo, mas pega um cara q nao manja nada de nada
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, quem não sabe de qualquer maneira vai ter que aprender ou então nem tente...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, mas ai e covardia com os outros....rss...eu nada sei de ingles, mas sou curioso...
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, vc tá se diminuindo rapaz, é impossivel alguem que não saiba absolutamente nada de ingles conseguir usar o sistema operacional, ainda mais o Lunux! ;)
<peregrinator_six> *Linux...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, isso e verdade, qdo eu usei a primeira vez o slackware foi barra...rs....mas no fim dava td certo..
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, se quiser experimentar... https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, mas nos repositorios ja nao tem isso?
<_Augusto_> inclusive eu instalei ontem e ja o tirei ontem mesmo
<peregrinator_six> o Iron não, tem o Chromium que é diferente...
<gbs> pqp
<_Augusto_> nao entendi, qual é a desse iron?
<gbs> squid é gay e nao deixa ser cross-compilado
<gbs> nao consigo resolver isso
<Yuric> #elgg
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, nao entendi esse Iron
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalando-o-SRWare-Iron-(Google-Chrome)-no-Linux http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRWare_Iron
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/srware-iron.htm
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, encontrei la ...e li..interessante...
<marcos> preregrinator  sabe  jogar  xadres
<marcos> xarez
<marcos> xadrez
<peregrinator_six> não!
<peregrinator_six> sei jogar tetris...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, po tetris e massa....rsss
<marcos> oq  é tetris
<crimeboy> eu sei jogar xadrez
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, mas o do meu lucid linx tá bugado... :|
<marcos> oq  tetris peregrinator
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, tem tantos, instala outro
<_Augusto_> mais tarde eu volto
<EngSkeeter> wowa
<eduardo> Pessoal alguém pode me informar se eu particionar o ubuntu em swap>>>/>>>>/home para ficar organizado sda1, sda2, sda3 a partição swap deve ser primária também?
<crimeboy> eduardo: nao precisa se preocupar com isso, basta ser swap
<eduardo> crimeboy: quando particiona a swap como lógica o primeiro setor do disco fica como sda5..Por qual motivo?
<crimeboy> eduardo: nao faćo a minima ideia
<EngSkeeter> eduardo: se vc usa uma particao primaria e outra logica
<EngSkeeter> a primeira logica sempre comeca em 5
<EngSkeeter> tipo, voce so pode ter 4 partiçoes primarias
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: sim
<EngSkeeter> mas logicas, pode ter varias
<EngSkeeter> se vc tiver quatro particoes primarias nao pode ter mais nenhuma seja logica ou primaria
<EngSkeeter> por isso as vezes vc tem 3 primarias e a quarta se divide em todas as outra logicas
<EngSkeeter> entendeu?
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: E se eu fizer a primeira swap -primaria, /- primaria e /home - primaria, a sequencia fica sda1(swap), sda2(raiz), sda3(/home)??
<EngSkeeter> sim
<EngSkeeter> mas acho melhor colocar a swap entre as particoes
<EngSkeeter> tipo, nao faz muita diferenca, mas se o hd for ler a swap depois a home
<EngSkeeter> vai dar um salto maior
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: Quais as vantagens e desvantagens de se ter uma swap primaria e nao logica?
<EngSkeeter> nao faz diferença
<EngSkeeter> isso so indica o endereço
<EngSkeeter> das particoes
<EngSkeeter> tipo o cabeçalho das partiçoes
<eduardo> Mas não é o que diz este link aqui ó  http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2180
<eduardo> O hamacker explica sobre a instalação de outros sistemas ..
<eduardo> Pretende instalar novos SOs ?  Se sim, use partições do tipo “Lógica”, pois poderá criar infinitos (mas nem tanto) particionamentos.
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: Para quem usa notebook e/ou não vai passar de 4 partições : Windows, Linux (swap, root e home) poderá criar todas como primária e numa eventual manutenção basta se lembrar da ordem : sda1,sda2,sda3 e sda4 – isso é muito mais simples do que partições lógicas.
<EngSkeeter> sim, e nao faz diferença nenhuma
<EngSkeeter> se vc usar o cfdisk
<EngSkeeter> ele indica tudo pra vc
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: aim
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: Sim
<EngSkeeter> se vc so usa 4 particoes tudo bem
<EngSkeeter> mas se precisar de mais uma tera problemas
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: Eu uso 3
<EngSkeeter> normalmente eu nao uso logicas, nao preciso
<EngSkeeter> mas se vc pergunta se interfere no desempenho, nao interfere
<EngSkeeter> ou sera que nao entendi sua duvida?
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: é tipo eu queria saber se influencia no desempenho
<EngSkeeter> nao, nao que eu saiba
<EngSkeeter> isso so serve pra identificar as parti;coes
<EngSkeeter> o que realmente interfere no desempenho eo o formato
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: Se eu precisar de mais uma particao e tenho as 4 ja como primarias eu vou ter que tipo de problemas?
<EngSkeeter> vc nao pode criar mais uma
<EngSkeeter> a nao ser que apague uma
<EngSkeeter> e crie duas logicas
<EngSkeeter> pq so eh possivel ter 4 particoes primarias
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: E como isso aconteceria, vc diz no caso de eu instalar por exemplo o w7 e nao poderia instalar em particao logica?
<EngSkeeter> se vc tiver 4 particoes primarias e mais um espaco vazio em disco, simplesmente ele nao sera reconhecido
<EngSkeeter> alem do que o win7 precisa de duas particoes
<EngSkeeter> ele cria uma de 100mb onde cira algumas configuracoes
<EngSkeeter> olha so minha tabela de particoes
<EngSkeeter> Dispositivo Boot Início Fim Blocos Id Sistema
<EngSkeeter> /dev/sda1   *           1       19076   153219072   83  Linux
<EngSkeeter> /dev/sda2           19076       19458     3068929    5  Estendida
<EngSkeeter> /dev/sda5           19076       19458     3068928   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<EngSkeeter> ela foi criada automaticamente pelo instalador do ubuntu
<EngSkeeter> veja que do 2 pula pro 5
<eduardo> Sim
<EngSkeeter> isso pq tem uma primaria e uma logica
<EngSkeeter> a sda2 eh onde ta o endereço da sda5
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: Da uma olhada nesse link do gondim http://andregondim.eti.br/?p=2211 onde ele tem a swap como sda1 o raiz como sda2 e o /home como sda3
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: Neste caso do link ele criou as 3 particoes como primária correto?
<EngSkeeter> exatamente
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: Essa era minha dúvida principal, mas vc me esclareceu algumas outras ..obrigado
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: A sequência fica sda1 sda2 sda3 neste link correto?
<EngSkeeter> por nada, achei que tava te confundindo mais ainda rsrsrs
<EngSkeeter> sim
<EngSkeeter> so muda se cria logica
<EngSkeeter> que ai comeca do 5
<EngSkeeter> que eh depois de 4
<EngSkeeter> rsrsrs
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: Se a swap fosse logica a seria sda5 sda2 sda3
<eduardo> eahu
<EngSkeeter> nao, seria parecida com a minha acima
<eduardo> Sim mas no particionador
<eduardo> fica como sda5 sda2 sda3
<EngSkeeter> quando se cria uma partticao logica nao se pode criar outras primarias
<EngSkeeter> poderia ser sda1, sda2 e sda3=> sda5
<EngSkeeter> onde a sda3 tem o endereco da sda5
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: Olha aqui rsrs está assim sda5 sda 2 sda3
<EngSkeeter> mas tem que ter o sda1 ;)
<eduardo> qual comando tu utilizou aee
<eduardo> ?
<EngSkeeter> pra mostrar as tabelas?
<EngSkeeter> cfdisk /dev/sda
<EngSkeeter> cuida com esse comando ele pode alterar sua tabela
<eduardo> ok
<eduardo> particao primaria invalida
<EngSkeeter> isso foi a saida do comando ?
<eduardo> nao teve saida de comando
<eduardo> a tela apareceu uma msg no final dizendo erro fatal
<eduardo> e essa msg acima
<EngSkeeter> a ta isso foi a saida do comando rsrsrs
<EngSkeeter> tenta agora fdisk
<EngSkeeter> mais cuidado ainda
<Ricardo__> alguem ja usou o gpt em vez de mbr? q pode ter qtas particoes primarias quizer...
<eduardo> Ricardo__: nunca utilizei
<EngSkeeter> Ricardo__ nao entendi
<Ricardo__> me falaram essa dica
<Ricardo__> so q tem q formatar o hd todo
<Ricardo__> entao so vale qdo o cara reinstalar o sistema
<EngSkeeter> mbr eh o primeiro setor do hd
<EngSkeeter> nao tem como mudar
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: somente sda2 e sda3
<EngSkeeter> eu nao sei o que eh gpt
<eduardo> Ricardo__: Qual o motivo de vc precisar de mais primarias?
<Ricardo__> so formatando
<Ricardo__> olha cara
<Ricardo__> bem melhor
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, boa tarde brow!
<Ricardo__> q ficar fazendo particoes logicas
<Ricardo__> q é tudo nas coxas
<EngSkeeter> boa tarde 6
<Pskol> eu meto tudo primaria
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, ontem tinha arrumado uma coisa pra vc, mas vc foi embora e não deu pra mim lhe passar...
<EngSkeeter> diga
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Ricardo__> Pskol, eu tb so q tenho ruindows ainda ae nao tenho numero suficiente.. q sao so 4 no max
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, é vc que tá usando o sue não é mesmo...!?
<EngSkeeter> eu nao to mais, to fazendo estagio no ubuntu rsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, good afternoon for you little girl. :)
<Ricardo__> a prox formatacao
<Ricardo__> vo arriscar esse gpt
<Pskol> Ricardo__, poxa mas pra que vc uqer mais de 4 partiçoes rs??
<Patricia> peregrinator_six ^^
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, vc tirou ele de ontem pra hoje rapaz...?! :O
<Ricardo__> 1 win 1 seven e 3 linux
<Ricardo__> ferrou
<Patricia> bem vou achar um modo de baixar as musicas da daniele :S
<EngSkeeter> ainda naum sei o que eh gpt
<Ricardo__> ja nao tem suficiente
<Pskol> Ricardo__, ah ta...
<Ricardo__> as do linux sao logicas
<EngSkeeter> nao eu nao to com ele instalado desde uma semamna
<Pskol> Ricardo__, nunca percebi essa limitaçao
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, ah sim...
<peregrinator_six> é que pensei que tava com ele ai, motrou o print ontem e tudo...
<Patricia> como fazer um download em lote de um arquivo .pl
<EngSkeeter> poise, eu disse que tava com saudades dele
<EngSkeeter> rsrsrs
<EngSkeeter> era um print  de antes de forMatal-lo
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter,  então toma ia em todo o caso pra se voltar a usa-lo no futuro... http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Dock-Daisy-Plasma-no-OpenSUSE-11.2
<peregrinator_six> *ai..
<EngSkeeter> a sim, eu usava esse dock as vz
<Ricardo__> As duas principais limitações do MBR são: o número de partições (embora seja possível usar partições estendidas e lógicas, o processamento do encadeamento é ineficiente); e o tamanho máximo da partição (e do disco) — 2 TiB. Para resolver esse e outros problemas, a Intel criou a interface EFI, que atualmente é mantida por um consórcio de empresas — a UEFI (http://www.uefi.org, que inclui a Intel, IBM, Apple, Microsoft e outras importan
<Ricardo__> tes empresas), cujo objetivo principal é substituir o BIOS.
<Ricardo__> desculpe o texto ae
<Ricardo__> foi mal
<EngSkeeter> era um bom controle pro amarol
<EngSkeeter> *amarok
<Patricia> Ricardo__ so foi uma linha :P
<Patricia> duas quer dizer :P
<Ricardo__> é ahah
<Patricia> srsr
<Ricardo__> dizem q essa gpt
<Ricardo__> da menos pau no boot
<Ricardo__> mas tb nao testei ainda gente
<Ricardo__> eheahae
<eduardo> Ricardo__: Interessante Ricardo não tinha conhecimento ..
<Ricardo__> um cara aki do canal q me disse esses dias q ta usando ela
<Ricardo__> e se o cara usar xp
<Ricardo__> acho q nao rola.. pq ele nao le
<EngSkeeter> nuuussa, Ricardo__ eu so tenho 580GB de hd
<Pskol> Patricia, pra mim foi 5 linhas
<Patricia> Pskol, ;O
<EngSkeeter> acho que nao tenho necessidade disso ainda
<Ricardo__> é o cara vai deixando no q nao precisa mexer
<Ricardo__> mbr forever
<EngSkeeter> rsrsrsr
<Pskol> 1440x900
<Ricardo__> teoricamente
<Ricardo__> ter particoes logicas nao afeta em nada o desempenho
<Ricardo__> entao azar
<gbs> \o/
<gbs> AE KCT
<gbs> ta começando a compilar
<eduardo> Quantos gb vc utilizam no /?
<gbs> q sufoco +_+
<Patricia> uma pergunta
<EngSkeeter> eu uso 15GB eu acho rsrsrs
<Patricia> como fazer para tirar isso http://paste.ubuntu.com/528343/
<Patricia> Length105=105
<Patricia> File106=
<Patricia> Title105=Prelude and Fugue No. 19 in A major
<Patricia> de tudo de uma vez so
<Patricia> lembrando que
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six tu ta usando o suse eh?
<Patricia> File%%=  varia de acordo com o numero da musica
<Patricia> title etc
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, não brow.
<Ricardo__> yutaka tu tb fico no lucid ne?
<peregrinator_six> mas eu tenho o DVD do 11.2 aqui...
<Patricia> Ricardo__ eu estou e nao vou sair nao :D ele esta 10X melhor q o ubuntu padrao :P
<EngSkeeter> poise eu tbm, se tivesse o 11.3 eu deixava no meu pc junto com o ubuntu
<Ricardo__> aham
<Ricardo__> vou manter tb lts comanda
<Ricardo__> ate travar
<Ricardo__> q nem tu diz
<Ricardo__> ahah
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, só pegar...?!
<eduardo> Ricardo__:  Eu acho interessante vc testar o sistema e depois instalar
<EngSkeeter> poise, to sem animo pra baixar um dvd :[
<eduardo> Ricardo__: Eu utilizo o ubuntu 10.10 aqui e acho melhor que o lucid
<eduardo> Ricardo__: quando tenho um problema tento resolver
<eduardo> Ricardo__: Agora vou fazer diferente vou resolver os problemas na vm antes de instalar o sistema
<eduardo> Ricardo__: mas nao vou demorar muito para instalar nao
<Ricardo__> sei la cara eu fiz update
<Ricardo__> e tinha mais bug q o lucid
<eduardo> Patricia: nao sei dizer patricia
<Ricardo__> ae voltei
<Patricia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528345/
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> entao
<Ricardo__> deve ser pq fiz update direto e nao instalei do zero
<Patricia> turo isso na mao :O
<Patricia> to morta
<eduardo> Patricia: mas acredito que como é anonimamente não acredito que posso remover
<eduardo> Ricardo__: Sim mas os bugs do lucid teve alguns que foram corrigidos a maioria acredito
<Ricardo__> sim o lts aos poucos vai ficando cada vez mais estavel
<eduardo> Ricardo__: e os novos é pq o sistema está evoluindo e deu um salto grande nessa versao
<Ricardo__> aha
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, pra que DVD...!? Cd não lhe serve não rapaz...?!
<Ricardo__> mas se sair gnome shell ae danou-se vo migrar
<Ricardo__> no prox ubuntu
<eduardo> sim
<EngSkeeter> sempre tenho problemas com os livecds
<eduardo> peregrinator_six: quantos gb vc utiliza no /?
<peregrinator_six> eduardo, só um momento que lhe digo...
<didi> Ricardo__: Migrar "para" o Ubuntu ou "fora" o Ubuntu.
<didi> ?
 * jordan_ is away: i'm at home or lost
<Ricardo__> se bem q vo ter q fazer um teste no debian
<Ricardo__> antes disso
<Ricardo__> no 6
<peregrinator_six> eduardo, total: 10,2 Free: 6,3 Availiable: 5,8 Used: 3,9 e Já fazem mais de 3 meses e muda quase nada disso ai...
<EngSkeeter> eu sempre tive preconceito com o ubuntu, mas agora to gostando de usa-lo
<Ricardo__> afinal o pai do ubuntu deve ser tao bom qto
<Patricia> outra pergunta
<Patricia> no panama fala qual idioma?
<eduardo> peregrinator_six: vc utiliza ide de programacao banco de dados essas coisas?
<Ricardo__> portunhol
<Ricardo__> ahahaha
<Patricia> estou falando serio
<Patricia> idioma nativo de la é qual?
<Ricardo__> deve ser um espanhol modificado
<peregrinator_six> eduardo, nemsei do que vc tá falando... :P Sou user bem simples.
<Ricardo__> com algum nome nativo
<eduardo> peregrinator_six: ok
<Ricardo__> Patricia, http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091008070339AA7tMhO
<Ricardo__> bem isso ai q disse no chutao
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<Patricia> mmm
<Ricardo__> espanhol misturado com tudo
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter_Feliz, tá mesmo satisfeito com o Ubuntu mesmo em brow...?! ^^
<EngSkeeter_Feliz> nao eh outa coisa rsrs
<EngSkeeter_Feliz> fui convidado a uma entrevista de emprego rsrsr
<EngSkeeter_Feliz> na vale como eng
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter_Feliz, então beleza. :)
<EngSkeeter_Feliz> com o ubuntu so quero saber o motivo da popularidade
<EngSkeeter_Feliz> testar mesmo
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter_Feliz, meus parabéns rapaz! :D
<EngSkeeter_Feliz> valeu
<peregrinator_six> poxa, estou felizão por vc, muito sucesso pra ti! ^^
<EngSkeeter_Feliz> nuuussa eu mais ainda rrsrsrrss brigado!!!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<peregrinator_six> é muito raro quando um brasileiro da certo no brasil, por isso to celebrando tanto sua oportunidade! viva ao EngSkeeter_Feliz \o/
<EngSkeeter_Feliz> \o/
<peregrinator_six> fiquei felizão tambem! \o/
<peregrinator_six> \o/ \o/ \o/
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<EngSkeeter_Feliz> pow fazia tempo que qeria, sou recem formado
<EngSkeeter_Feliz> desde junho sem fazer nada
 * jordan_work is away: i'm at home,
<Patricia> alguem lembra qual o firewall o kurumin usava?
<Patricia> "interface"
<Patricia> ... ja estou dando boot para ver qual  é.
<Patricia> firestarter
<Moskabit> boa noite
<_Augusto_> boa noite a todos
<Moskabit> opa XD
<kurumin> kurumin, usando xchat
<kurumin> mmm
<kurumin> kurumin com coisas de gnome, deve ser por isso que o projeto afundou se
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, good night man. :)
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, e ae garoto, blz.
<peregrinator_six> beleza brow.
<evandrox> boa noite
<evandrox> alguém pode me tirar umas dúvidas com expressões regulares?
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, tem 15 dias q nao sei o q é usar win
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, tem menos de uma semana que eu sei, mas não uso! \o/
<EduardeCalibal> evandrox, manda a dúvida, não preca banda mandando perguntar se pode perguntar.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> perca
<peregrinator_six> master EduardeCalibal ajuda o borw evandroxai mano...?!
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, pois é...e meu ubuntu ta tao redondinho q nem quero fuçar mais...rsss
<peregrinator_six> *brow...
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não fala, só posso ajudar se ele falar.  :D
<evandrox> preciso conferir uma lista de emails porque percebi que alguns estão escritos de forma incorreta
<EduardeCalibal> ...e ainda sou padawan
<EduardeCalibal> Se é assim que se escreve... :D
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, o meu ubuntu tá todo zuado, até no maximo semana que vem to tirando ele e pondo o 10.10 aqui! :)
<evandrox> pesquisei e achei uma solução com o comando grep + expressão regular
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Esta procurando os errados?
<evandrox> encontrei uma expressã, porém não consigo resultado
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, posso falar q vc vai fazer o certo...ta muito legal
<EduardeCalibal> Manda o comando.
<evandrox> acredito que estou esquecendo alguma coisa no comando
<evandrox> minuto
<EduardeCalibal> Roger.
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, mas o meu também tá, só não tá melhor por que eu zuei ele todo aprendendo a mexer, ams não reclamo, nestes mais de 3 meses de uso eu aprendi muito a fazer direito e principalmente a não fazer errado! ^^
<garibaldi_> boa noite, pessoal!!!!!!!
<evandrox> $grep -ih '^([A-Za-z0-9]+([._-]{1,10}?[A-Za-z0-9]+)*@[A-z,a-z,0-9,.]?[A-Z,a-z,0-9,.-]+[.]+[A-za-z]{2,3})+$' arquivo.txt
<peregrinator_six> garibaldi_, \o/
<peregrinator_six> boa noite.
<kurumin> kkkkkkkkk olha so "temas icones e perfumarias" perfumes em computador? akakakakak
<didi> evandrox: O que você está querendo fazer?
<d70> boa noite
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, cara tu sabe akele ubuntu tweak ele recupera o sistema todo...
<peregrinator_six> d70, boa noite man.
<evandrox> conferir uma lista de endereços de email
<didi> "conferir"?
<EduardeCalibal> evandrox, pelo que vi a sua busca retorna os resultados corretos mas limita muitos endereços.
<evandrox> para excluir endereços escritos errado
<EduardeCalibal> Limite de 10 para o nome do usuário.
<evandrox> o limite é para ._-
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se dá certo também.  Vou testar aqui.
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, não precisa, eu queria mesmo era aprender e perder o medo de tentar, coisa que o Linux ubuntu me snsinou, tanto que agora já tenho coragem até pra enfrentar um Debian, mas só ano que vem quando sair o 6 final! ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Ha.
<peregrinator_six> *ensinou...
<garibaldi_> Andre_Gondim, descobri que tu é gaúcho tbm!!!
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, eu tentei ontem entrar no site da debian mas nao deu nao...nao tava encontrando
<didi> Você quer recuperar todos os e-mails mal formados, é isso?
<d70> alguem joga pokerth ?
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, que isso man, não tava encontrado...?! :P
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, o site nao abria....
<evandrox> passei a expressão neste testador e funcionou - http://tools.lymas.com.br/regexp_br.php#
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui não prestou também evandrox, qual parâmetros quer no teste?
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, mas pq essa agonia pelo Debian?
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, http://www.debian.org/index.pt.html
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, entao véio, é isso mesmo...nao abria a pagina....
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, mandei bem na prova seu emo!
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, hj nao sei pq nao tentei ainda
<evandrox> deve aceitar endereços de email com ._- até 10 vzes no nome (antes do @)
<evandrox> além de maiusculas eminusculas
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, não to com agonia nenhuma rapaz, mas cansei de molessinha, quero comer comida solida agora mano, tem que progredir! :)
<evandrox> no dominio deve aceitar .-
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, demostre o que vc não tem, educação! Boa noite em 1º lugar e em segundo, emo é vc que não gosta de mulher!
<EduardeCalibal> Não pode aceitar menos de um .
<EduardeCalibal> Nem mais de um ponto...
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor.
<evandrox> subdominio e de 2 a 3 caracteres após o ultimo .
<EduardeCalibal> De 1 a 2 pontos.
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, boa noite fã da mariah carey
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver aqui se entendo o erro para te ajudar.  Momento.
<peregrinator_six> Não fã de ninguem seu emo ouvidor de restart! :P
<Gabriel_> ola, alguem pode me ajudar?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Medo, plx...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<garibaldi_> fala Gabriel
<peregrinator_six> Gabriel_, boa noite.
<Gabriel_> eu to tentando instalar o ubuntu e ta dando o erro 5
<evandrox> tentei fazer o mais abrangente possível
<garibaldi_> qual versão e qual tua configuração de PC?
<evandrox> como tem muitos endereços de pessoa fisica (tipo msn) pensei em incluir o maximo possível
<Gabriel_> 10.04 e meu pc e um pentium M 1,89GHz /160gb hd /1 gb ram
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, parabéns pela vitória boy. :)
<Gabriel_> eu ja tinha o ubuntu instalado nele
<Gabriel_> mas deu pau no hd
<garibaldi_> tá dando qual erro? Ta instalando via cd, pen ou o quê?
<Gabriel_> entao comprei outro e agora quando fui instalar da isso
<Gabriel_> erro 5 input/output
<peregrinator_six> Gabriel_, testou ele em live cd...?!
<Gabriel_> sim to rodando no live cd agora
<peregrinator_six> e tá normal...?!
<peregrinator_six> tudo funcionando ai...?!
<Gabriel_> tranquilo
<garibaldi_> Gabriel, qual erro ta dando???
<Gabriel_> eu ate instalei num outro hd de 40 gb hoje
<Gabriel_> so nao instala nesse hd e num de 4 gb que eu tenho
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, tu quer aprender mais, é isso?
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, sempre mano, até depois de morrer! :D
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, ta certissimo vc!!
<Gabriel_> sei la o que acontece
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, vou lhe mostrar o que é poder...
<peregrinator_six> só um pouco...
<Gabriel_> esse hd de 160 e novo e no de 4gb tambem nao instala
<garibaldi_> explica como se nós tivéssemos 5 anos....fácil....tela preta, travamento, etc
<Gabriel_> no meu antigo e no de 40gb instalou tranqulo
<garibaldi_> Gabriel,a instalação para onde?
<Gabriel_> como assim?
<garibaldi_> tu tenta instalar e não consegue.....mas ela começa???
<d70> alguem ja teve o erro ""src/net/common/netpacket.cpp (790): Error 18"" ao conectar com o PokerTH ?
<Gabriel_> sim, nesses dois hds parou em 44%
<Gabriel_> 33% desculpe
<peregrinator_six> Gabriel_, aproveita que vc tá em uma seção live e inicia o procedimento de instalação dele ai agora e vai falando o que tá acontecendo aqui pra nós...!
<garibaldi_> tu ta com dois hds na máquina??/
<Gabriel_> nao
<garibaldi_> pere, se ele começar, não vai poder falar no mesmo pc, né???
<Gabriel_> e um notebook
<Patricia> zera a nbr
<Gabriel_> eu troquei os hds pra testar
<Gabriel_> espera ai, eu vou iniciar a instalacao, dai eu envio um print
<garibaldi_> <peregrinator_six>, gostou do "pere"?
<garibaldi_> hehe
<Gabriel_> hehe
<peregrinator_six> garibaldi_, ???
<Gabriel_> eu entro em outro pc
<Gabriel_> so espera um pouco
<garibaldi_> <peregrinator_six>, te chamei de pere.....pra facilitar, posso?
<peregrinator_six> manos, muito mais pratico auto completar com o tab, mas fica a vontade, só não garanto qu8e sempre prestarei atenção nisso... :P
<Gabriel_> eu dei apagar e usar o disco inteiro, blz
<garibaldi_> como o gabriel vai fazer um print da instalação NA instalaço??? Eu quero aprender...
<peregrinator_six> Gabriel_, live cd!
<peregrinator_six> ops...
<peregrinator_six> pra pessoa errada...
<peregrinator_six> garibaldi_, live cd
<Gabriel_> eu to rodando no live cd
<didi> Entrar no IRC por telnet não deve ser fácil...
<Gabriel_> eu vo inciar a instalacao e da pra deixar o firefox aberto
<garibaldi_> sim, mas ele reinicia quando da instalação, ou não???
<Gabriel_> nao
<Gabriel_> como se estivesse instalando um programa no windows
<peregrinator_six> garibaldi_, só se vc quiser!
<Gabriel_> next next finish
<garibaldi_> dããããã pra mim.....
<Gabriel_> entao, eu dei pra apagar o disco inteiro
<Gabriel_> agora vai comecar a instalar
<garibaldi_> sorte pra ti...tomara que de certo
<Gabriel_> vlw
<peregrinator_six> Gabriel_, vc tá tentando com qual...?!
<Gabriel_> vamos ver o que da
<garibaldi_> só uma pergunta: compraste que marca de hd??
<Gabriel_> samsung IDE 160gb 5400rpm
<peregrinator_six> lucid linx ou o 10.10...?!
<Gabriel_> o único que tinha na loja
<Gabriel_> o ubuntu é o 10.04
<garibaldi_> aiaiaiaia...bomba....samsung sempre me deu problema
<Gabriel_> lucid
<Gabriel_> eu nunca tive
<Gabriel_> e o outro hd que nao instala é da Fukitsu
<garibaldi_> tenta colocar um hd slave pra tu ver....
<Gabriel_> Fujitsu
<Gabriel_> beleza, se der errado eu tento
<peregrinator_six> Gabriel_, se não der certo instala dessa maneira aqui ó... http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx
<Gabriel_> ele ta copiando os arquivos agora, ta em 15%
<garibaldi_> não!!! não coloca slave com samsung!!!
<Gabriel_> why
<Gabriel_> ?
<EduardeCalibal> evandrox, testa com o egrep
<EduardeCalibal> Notei que ele se comporta diferente do grep que testei aqui...
<garibaldi_> trÊs samsungs meus ficaram "não alocados" quando coloquei um slave com eles....
<garibaldi_> depois só formatando de novo...
<evandrox> EduardeCalibal, vou tentar, um minuo
<EduardeCalibal> e pode tirar as letras maisculas já que a opção -i faz com que ele ignore o caso das legras.
<evandrox> ok
<Gabriel_> formatar nao e problema, ele ta vazio mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> E separa as listas por intervalo com vírgulas.
<EduardeCalibal> Algo como A-Z, a-z
<Gabriel_> ta em 27%
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que a opção h também é desnecessária.  serve para ignorar as extensões de arquivos no retorno.
<Gabriel_> eu vi na net que esse erro que aconteceu aqui e erro de midia
<Gabriel_> mas o cd o pen e o hd estao ok
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que esta funcionando agora, qualquer coisa chama ai...  Tocar serviço aqui.  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<evandrox> EduardeCalibal, funcionou!
<garibaldi_> não consegue baixar do site e colocar no pen???
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Gabriel_> ja tentei
<Gabriel_> to baixando outra iso e vou tentar de novo se nao der certo
<Gabriel_> chegou no 33% agora
<garibaldi_> tchantchantchantchan.....
<Gabriel_> deu o erro
<Gabriel_> vou mandar o print
<evandrox> EduardeCalibal, muito obrigado, m ajudou muito
<garibaldi_> bah
<peregrinator_six> evandrox, falei que o cara é master! :D
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<garibaldi_> Gabriel, tu é de onde??? Se for de porto eu baixo aqui e colocamos num pen, em último caso.
<Gabriel_> eu moro em Curitiba
<garibaldi_> bah
<Gabriel_> agora ele nao deixa eu salvar o print no pen
<garibaldi_> o que aparece no print? descreva
<Gabriel_> so um pocuo
<Gabriel_> pouco
<Gabriel_> O instalador encontrou um erro na copia dos arquivos pra o disco / [Errno 5] Input/Output error / Isto acontece geralmente devido a uma falha no CD/DVD, ou uma falha no disco rigido.Talvez ajude limpar o CD/DVD, gravar o CD/DVD em uma velocidade mais baixa, limpar as lentes da unidades, verificar se o HD e antigo e precisa ser trocado ou mover o sistema para um ambiente mais fresco.
<Gabriel_> Aparece isso
<Gabriel_> E o estranho e que nos dois hds que ele nao instala windows instala e funfa normal
<garibaldi_> de onde tu tirou o cd???
<Gabriel_> e nos outros hds o ubuntu instala normal
<Gabriel_> eu comprei e gravei
<garibaldi_> é o samsung.....
<Gabriel_> mídia da Phillips
<Gabriel_> mas como que instala Windows e o ubuntu nao
<Gabriel_> ?
<Gabriel_> linux e seus misterios
<Gabriel_> olha que eu ja estava migrando quase totalmente pro ubuntu
<garibaldi_> baixa a iso e coloca num pen, então
<Gabriel_> ja testei na no pen e da isso tambem, mas vou esperar baixar de novo e tentar novamente
<Gabriel_> AH, outra coisa
<garibaldi_> Gabriel, tu prefere isso ou as telas azuis do uindows???????
<EduardeCalibal> Gabriel_, se ocorreu erro na mídia, estará descrito lá no erro em qual dispositivo foi o erro, o mesmo para o disco rígido.
<Gabriel_> esse cd instalou com sucesso o ubuntu no meu pendrive tambem
<EduardeCalibal> Basta pular para um terminal (control + alt +F1) e usar o dmesg.
<EduardeCalibal> Se for na mídia CD ou DVD pode ser sujeira no leitor também...
<Gabriel_> vou tentar
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<evandrox> EduardeCalibal, sabe se o egrep tem limite de linhas para o aquivo que vai ler?
<EduardeCalibal> Que eu saiba não, e olha que já li arquivos com milhares de linhas...
<EduardeCalibal> Só que vai demorar mais quanto maior for o arquivo.
<EduardeCalibal> No mais uma linha nada mais é que 2 byte adicionais, linhas são coisas subjetivas.
<Gabriel_> deu um arquivo gigante
<evandrox> pedi para salvar o resultado em outro arquivo, abri o arquivo e estava vazio
<Gabriel_> milhares de linhas
<EduardeCalibal> Como pediu para salvar?
<Gabriel_> nao pedi pra salvar
<garibaldi_> Gabriel, tentou (noapci noapic nolapic)???
<evandrox> pedi para listar na tela e não listou
<EduardeCalibal> Por pastes, evandrox, como salvou.  Gabriel_, o dmesg mostra muita coisa mesmo, mas o que você quer é o que esta no final.
<evandrox> na primeira tentei com um arquivo de 20 linhas e funcionou, agora não funciona
<EduardeCalibal> Pode usar dmesg|tail
<EduardeCalibal> evandrox, o arquivo maior não funciona?
<EduardeCalibal> Pode alterar sua linha para cat <arquivo>|egrep ....
<EduardeCalibal> Ai não coloca o nome do arquivo no final.
<evandrox> EduardeCalibal, arquivo.txt > arquivotratado.txt
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que não vai afetar a execução.
<EduardeCalibal> Deveria ter funcionado mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tenta colocando o cat na frente, ai pode ser que funcione.
<Gabriel_> como eu salvo os resultados
<EduardeCalibal> Não salva.
<EduardeCalibal> Quer salvar?
<evandrox> EduardeCalibal, acho que se chamar com o cat primeiro deve funcionar, vou tentar
<Gabriel_> nso pra mostrar o que deu
<EduardeCalibal> dmesg >> destino.txt
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não lance aqui.
<omelete> tem lá no /var tb
<garibaldi_> Gabriel, que versão é? 32 ou 64 bits???
<EduardeCalibal> Isso, nos logs também constam essas informações.
<Gabriel_> no dmesg|tail apareceu Assuming drive cache: write throught
<Gabriel_> e 32 bits
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa de algo sobre falha...
<Gabriel_> no tail eu nao vi nada sobre falha ou erro
<EduardeCalibal> No momento que ocorrer o erro deverá ver isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Não usa o tail então.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso durante a instalação, digo.
<sexpistol> salve pessoal
<Gabriel_> espera ai
<Gabriel_> o download terminou
<Gabriel_> vou tentar de novo pelo pen
<Gabriel_> ja volto
<Gabriel_> dai aviso se deu certo ou nao
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<evandrox> EduardeCalibal, não funcionou, nem para gravar nem na tela
<EduardeCalibal> Vou revisar e testar aqui e já te digo.
<evandrox> EduardeCalibal, 2,6 MB
<EduardeCalibal> Remove o +$ do final da linha do egrep
<EduardeCalibal> Vai até o ) ai...
<EduardeCalibal> Eu sabia gerar um arquivo com um zilh
<EduardeCalibal> zilhão de vezes uma frase...
<EduardeCalibal> Agora não lembro como faz isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Era algo com o echo.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho.
<Andre_Gondim> garibaldi_, sou de Campina Grande - PB, mas moro em Porto Alegre - RS ;)
<garibaldi_> vizinhos, então
<garibaldi_> uma hora marcamos ums cecas
<garibaldi_> cevas
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<EduardeCalibal> Ai em Poa deve estar um inferno de quente hoje...
<garibaldi_> quente barbaridade!!!!
<EduardeCalibal> Parece que a sola derrete no asfalto.  Bá.
<EduardeCalibal> evandrox, porém aqui funcionava como estava a linha também...
<evandrox> EduardeCalibal, Funcionou!
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<evandrox> EduardeCalibal, esse "AFK" é algo como 'longe do teclado"?
<EduardeCalibal> Essas expressões regulares parecem assembly para mim.
<EduardeCalibal> É
<EduardeCalibal> Away from Keyboard.
<evandrox> não está no terminal?
<EduardeCalibal> No meu caso eu apenas minimizo a janela.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tenho outras atividades.
<evandrox> entendid
<evandrox> *entendido
<EduardeCalibal> Vou lá.  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> Até mais indiada.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<evandrox> até mais e muito obrigado
<martinriggs> Boa noite trutas
<peregrinator_six> martinriggs, boa noite treta...! :P
<martinriggs> isso aê
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, tá acordado ai ou já apagou...?! :P
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, q nada to aki ainda, firme e forte...rss
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, to me concentrando pra ir jantar...rss...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, o q tem o debian 6 de diferente??
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, não sei, ainda não saiu... ^^
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, sim, mas e ae, deve ter alguma informação a respeito..
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, http://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/armel/release-notes/ch-whats-new.pt.html
<peregrinator_six> Gabriel_, e ai?!
<Gabriel_> \o/
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Gabriel_> Deu certo
<Gabriel_> gravei a iso que acabei de baixar no pen e funfou
<peregrinator_six> o que vc fez...?!
<Gabriel_> agora so reinstalar meus programas
<peregrinator_six> beleza, então era midia corrompida...
<Gabriel_> e pagar os 1500 reais pela recuperacao dos dados do meu hd antigo TT
<Gabriel_> mas aquele cd funcionou hoje mesmo, quando instalei no outro hd
<Gabriel_> so nao funfou naquele
<Gabriel_> sei la
<peregrinator_six> liga não, a vida é assim mesmo... :P
<Gabriel_> agora so vou ter que repor esses 1500 de alguma forma
<Gabriel_> FUUUUUUUUU
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, eu li, mas td q vai ser atualizado no Debian 6 vc ja deve usar no ubuntu hj em dia...qual a vantagem?
<Ricardo__> estabilidade e mto mais leve
<Ricardo__> essa vantagem
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, não to nem ai pra novidades, quero um sistema equilibrado e que me deixe usar pelo maior tempo que me for possivel exatamente o que ele oferece... ^^
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, ta certo entao uai....
<Patricia|ausente> http://i.imgur.com/9ciya.jpg
<MarceloVaz> massa Patricia
<Patricia> :) o buga q colou no canal
<MarceloVaz> buga?
<Patricia> BUGabundo
<Trovic> o Bugabunto do #ubuntu-pt
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> BUGabundo
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> nao Bugabunto
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Trovic> uhsauhsaushausha
<Trovic> ;D
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, sinto o poder... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVH284zvbkc :D
<peregrinator_six> *sinta...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, esse recurso do zoom no terminal e legal...rsss
<MarceloVaz> atom
<MarceloVaz> queria ver num celerão
<MarceloVaz> sem mencionar q a memoria é ddr2
<MarceloVaz> e o hd é sata
<peregrinator_six> tenho mais do que ele e não faço nem 50%...
<Ricardo__> Patricia, o screen ai tem ate um trocador de calor
<Ricardo__> aehheahae
<Ricardo__> varias coisas q vi na facu
<Ricardo__> integral tripla
<Ricardo__> ahah
<MarceloVaz> tenho menos e faço quase
<MarceloVaz> não ligo pra boot rapido ou performances espetaculares
<MarceloVaz> :D
<peregrinator_six> bom pra vc...
<Patricia> Ricardo__ oi?
<Ricardo__> http://i.imgur.com/9ciya.jpg
<Ricardo__> esse screen ai q tu colou
<Patricia> mmm
<Ricardo__> bah afu umas formula de organica ali
<Ricardo__> certo q é eng quimica
<peregrinator_six> mas dizer que tem nenos e faz quase é uma tremenda kaozada... :S
<MarceloVaz> vou ter q fazer videozinho e por no youtube ?
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<peregrinator_six> por favor, mas faz um que faça o mesmo com menos hardware e se possivel, por favor, grava as com o gabinete aberto e manda zoom pra ficar provado que é com menos mesmo, falou bonzão... :P
<ElDeablo> hahahahahahahahhahaa
<MarceloVaz> nossa
<MarceloVaz> q pessoal acido
<MarceloVaz> lingua afiada q dá dó
<peregrinator_six> se é bonzão então tem que provar...
<MarceloVaz> nao preciso provar nada pra ninguem
<MarceloVaz> muito menos pra ti
<MarceloVaz> =)
<peregrinator_six> então camarada, não fica especulando e se fazendo de mais gostoso do que os outros... ;)
<MarceloVaz> eu que comecei?
<MarceloVaz> se nao aceita uma critica em um comentario
<MarceloVaz> nao inicie uma conversa
<MarceloVaz> ou chame a mãe
<peregrinator_six> não inicie conversa com ninguem vc que venho com esse que faz quase igual com menos, ah bonzão, sai fora... P:
<peregrinator_six> :P
<MarceloVaz> ta bom
<MarceloVaz> só fica quieto
<MarceloVaz> esse tipo de papo me enjoa
<peregrinator_six> então vomita menininho... :P
<ElDeablo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarceloVaz> vixe
 * MarceloVaz blargh
<MarceloVaz> satisfeito ?
<MarceloVaz> agora vai dormir, ja passou da hora de guri ficar fora da cama
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrs...
<Patricia> ;O
<ElDeablo> hahahahahahhahahaa
<mazoni> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> boa noite mazoni
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, gostei....
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, com certeza mano! :)
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, vamos esperar pra ver né....
<peregrinator_six> sim, eu pelo menos vou...
<peregrinator_six> :)
<shallwe> boas noites galera
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, \o/
<peregrinator_six> boa noite.
<shallwe> caiu meu queixo agora la no chão :P e voltei correndo pro ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrsrs..
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, o que ouve man...?!
<shallwe> fui inventar de instalar fedora 14 quando bem no final charamm, fedora 14 nao suporta drive da nvidia o.O wtf
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUAH...
<gbs> o.O
<peregrinator_six> fedora fede! :p
<shallwe> ainda bem que era só um teste na outra partição :D
<shallwe> eita se fede, kde feio que doi, não se compara com o kubuntu
<peregrinator_six> prefiro o opensuse 1.00.000.000 que isso de fedora ai... :S
<shallwe> tirei correndo :P vou testar outra distro depois
<shallwe> éééé
<shallwe> era esse mesmo que eu vou testar :P
<peregrinator_six> ou o lindo Sabayon! :)
<shallwe> tenho la quardado 200giga só pra teste de linux :D
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<shallwe> sabayon?
<peregrinator_six> esse sabe das coisas, tem um laboratorio no hd! :D
<peregrinator_six> isso ai..
<shallwe> isso ai não é coisa de jyraya?
<shallwe> aa ta
<peregrinator_six> não, é coisa dos italianos mesmo!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<shallwe> mas eu uso ubuntu na partição principal
<shallwe> a outra é só pra testar as outras distros
<peregrinator_six> beleza!
<mazoni> eu aidna vou testar o arch linux
<peregrinator_six> vai lá man!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> mazoni, pra lhe incentivar... http://www.gdhpress.com.br/blog/mini-guia-arch/
<mazoni> aew vcs trabalham com TI?
<omelete> arch presta ñ
<shallwe> bom vou la jogar um HON no meu lindo ubuntu que roda nvidia :D sweet
<garibaldi_> voltei, galera
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, eu fiquei sabendo q no fedora 14 ou abaixo, vc tem q parar o gdm, da um purge no nouveau e depois vc instalar o drive proprietario da nvidia de acordo com sua placa fala serio
<garibaldi_> e ai, o Gabriel conseguiu??
<shallwe> _Augusto_, wtf
<shallwe> ta louco
<peregrinator_six> garibaldi_, \o/
<shallwe> esse tal de nouveau nao roda nem os efeitos hahaha
<garibaldi_> eu atva agora resolvendo um problemão dum "cliente" com uindows xp....
<peregrinator_six> quero nem saber de fedora, é o linux que eu não gosto, prefiro window$ seven que o fedora! :P
<didi> shallwe: O nouveua não não suporta efeitos 3D oficialmente ainda.
<shallwe> puxa nao tem nada de errado usar drive proprietário, se os caras que inventaram a placa o.O
<shallwe> e eles fornecem os drives gratis
<garibaldi_> bah...falei pro cara: se não der certo esse procedimento, a solução é instalar linux..
<garibaldi_> hehehe
<shallwe> didi, pois é
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, http://www.sabayon.org/
<didi> shallwe: Há uma quantidade considerável de pessoas que discorda de você.
<shallwe> peregrinator_six, la vem a bomba :D deixa eu ver
<shallwe> didi, a sim filosofias bla bla bla liberdade etc :D
<peregrinator_six> bomba vc já levou do fedora 14... P:
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, de uma olhada ai... http://www.sabayon.org/
<MarceloVaz> shallwe e o linux é oq ?
<garibaldi_> e o gabriel conseguiu ou explodiu o PC???
<shallwe> tem que lembrar se essas pessoas acham que o mundo livre seria melhor :P então estaria todo mundo pobre comunista hihi
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, esse eu conheço, so nao instalei ainda
<shallwe> MarceloVaz, linux é um sistema operacional que roda muito melhor que windows :D
<shallwe> não pq é gratis mas q é bao :D
<peregrinator_six> eu tenho o 4.0 DVD aqui, SHOW!
<MarceloVaz> <shallwe> didi, a sim filosofias bla bla bla liberdade etc :D
<shallwe> sabaya "the cutest free operation system" hahahaha essa foi boa
<shallwe> cutest
<bruc3> oi
<bruc3> xhaker
<shallwe> mas que é bonitão é :D
<peregrinator_six> o meu bonitão ai... http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-br&safe=off&q=sabayon+4.0%2Byoutube&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbs=vid:1&source=og&sa=N&tab=wv
<peregrinator_six> meu dvd tem GNOME, KDE 3.5.10 LXDE e xfce! :D
<didi> <shallwe> tem que lembrar se essas pessoas acham que o mundo livre seria
<didi>           melhor :P então estaria todo mundo pobre comunista hihi
<didi>  
<didi> Sério?
<MarceloVaz> cat /usr/doc/copyright/GPL
<MarceloVaz> nao sei mais oq o linux significa
<shallwe> didi, ainda bem que nem todo mundo pensa a mesma coisa né :D
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-br&safe=off&tbs=vid:1&q=sabayon+5%2Byoutube&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai= este é o atual!
<shallwe> se cada um não tivesse suas opiniões não teriamos discussões e avanços
<_Augusto_> as opniões em relação as distros é muito diferente né, cada um tem a sua preferida
<shallwe> peregrinator_six, isso eu estava vendo esse 5 :D
<shallwe> _Augusto_, é sim
<shallwe> mas o mais legal é ver o pessoal defendendo a sua :P
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, vai sair o 6 no final do ano! :D
<shallwe> tem desculpa que até deus duvida hahaha
<_Augusto_> shallwe, pois entao...
<Paulo_Carvalho> alguem que manje bem de cinelerra ou kdenlive?
<shallwe> peregrinator_six, legal esse :D
<peregrinator_six> Paulo_Carvalho, quer usar o cinelerra..?!
<shallwe> mas se tem algo melhor que linux e jogar um HON é a patroa chamando pra jantar :D sweet
<shallwe> ja volto ai galera vlw
<_Augusto_> shallwe, vai la bom apetite...
<mazoni> musica legal a do video
<peregrinator_six> po ai, iria ajudar o cara correu da ajuda... :P
<garibaldi_> O que é um HON???
<garibaldi_> ???
<peregrinator_six> garibaldi_, http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/
<peregrinator_six> isso é o HON! :D
<Paulo_Carvalho> então são dúvidas específicas
<Paulo_Carvalho> mais avançadas
<peregrinator_six> Paulo_Carvalho, osso lhe ajudar...?!
<peregrinator_six> mas sem correr em man!
<garibaldi_> e online??
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> sim, é massivo, logo, online, tipo o war crafft III
<Paulo_Carvalho> seria ótimo peregrino_six
<peregrinator_six> Paulo_Carvalho, só um minuto!
<peregrinator_six> Paulo_Carvalho, http://szaszak.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/cinelerra_cv_manual_pt_br.pdf
<peregrinator_six> espero que lhe ajude! :)
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu já tenho estudado o manual
<Paulo_Carvalho> é uma coisa simples sincronizar duas trilhas de vídeo
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, mano!
<peregrinator_six> tá por ai...?!
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Paulo_Carvalho> estou trabalhando com vídeos de multiplas camadas usando imagens png e croma
<Paulo_Carvalho> só que queria aplicar efeitos no croma pra deslocamento
<EduardeCalibal> Oi?
<Paulo_Carvalho> no kdenlive ele fica sempre vinculado
<peregrinator_six> Paulo_Carvalho, o meu limite eu já alcancei, não posso mas fazer nada por vc, mas creio que o EduardeCalibalsaiba alguma coisinha...
<Paulo_Carvalho> se aumento um aumento tudo
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, manja um poquito de cinelerra...?!
<Paulo_Carvalho> no cinelerra não consigo vincular
<Paulo_Carvalho> valeu
<peregrinator_six> garibaldi_, ele é nativo pra o Linux! :D
<EduardeCalibal> Testei algumas vezes...
<garibaldi_> legal., mas nem vou começar agora...vou me mudar e ficar um mês sem internet....
<garibaldi_> grrr
<peregrinator_six> garibaldi_, easy man, vai passar! :P
<garibaldi_> hehehehe
<peregrinator_six> vou jantar, até manos e minas! :D
<EduardeCalibal> Se lembro direito no Cinelerra consegue ir clicando para permitir ou não que determinadas trilhas sejam afetadas por algo.
<Paulo_Carvalho> isso em algumas coisa em outras não
<Paulo_Carvalho> tipo ajuste de câmera que é o que eu preciso só ativa na primeira camada
<EduardeCalibal> E como faz esse ajuste de câmera?
<Paulo_Carvalho> vc pode mudar a tela de projeção ou a câmera
<Paulo_Carvalho> isso muda as coisas
<Paulo_Carvalho> enfim
<Paulo_Carvalho> vc muda diretamente no compositor
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas só afeta a primeira camada ativa
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-09
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tentar testar aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos se entendi corretamente, você tem várias faixas de vídeo, mas faz alguma alteração na janela compositor?
<EduardeCalibal> Aquela que aparece como se fosse uma câmera, isso?
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu vou fazer uma tomada da direita pra esquerda o cenário
<Paulo_Carvalho> ai entra o filme em croma por cima
<Paulo_Carvalho> e talvez alguns elementos em png tb
<Paulo_Carvalho> aí eles precisam se mover de acordo com o cenário
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, embora não entenda ainda como fez isso...  Para mim o que fizer ali afeta o vídeo como se fosse o já renderizado, então deveria afetar todas as trilhas.
<EduardeCalibal> Esses png que falou, são imagens?
<EduardeCalibal> Tentei fazer um vídeo banal com imagens e transições entre elas e não consegui com o Cinelerra, acho que ele nem serve para isso.  :-/
<EduardeCalibal> Fiz o que falou, duas faixas, uma com croma key, como consegue selecionar a cor do vídeo?
<Patricia> vou indo ate bjs
<EduardeCalibal> Oi, até.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> ...independente da cor da croma já esta funcionando aqui já que meu primeiro vídeo tem muito azul no fundo.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou vendo que quando altero o zoom ele afeta realmente apenas a primeira faixa...
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos...
<EduardeCalibal> Interessante, quando desativo a primeira faixa o efeito acontece com a segunda.
<EduardeCalibal> Chegou a tentar renderizar para ver se isso não é um bug na visualização?
<EduardeCalibal> Paulo_Carvalho, pelo que testei aqui esta funcionando nas duas faixas embora visualizando apenas com uma...
<EduardeCalibal> Após minha renderização interrompida parece que a visualização esta funcionando...  Ao menos me parece.
<EduardeCalibal> Como faz com que ocorra a movimentação da câmera no tempo?
<Paulo_Carvalho> usando kayframe
<Paulo_Carvalho> vc move em um ponto
<EduardeCalibal> Me lembra 3D Studio neste ponto...  Vou testar.
<EduardeCalibal> Como remove?
<Paulo_Carvalho> o keyframe?
<EduardeCalibal> É
<Paulo_Carvalho> vc deve habilitar a visalização da câmera na linha de tempo
<Paulo_Carvalho> e aparece um quadrado sobre a linha é só clicae com o direito no quadrado e excluir kayframe
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho um sério problema com o formato dessas janelas, parece que sempre falta mais tela para ver os botões.
<Paulo_Carvalho> vc manja o kdenlive
<Paulo_Carvalho> serveria tb
<EduardeCalibal> Testei menos que o Cinelerra, mas acho que o Cinelerra faz o que você esta querendo.
<EduardeCalibal> Chegou a testar a renderização?
<Paulo_Carvalho> parece estar tão avnaçado com o cinelerrao croma-key dele está muito melhor
<Paulo_Carvalho> não
<EduardeCalibal> Faz um trecho pequeno só para testar.
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas se for só depois de renderizar fica impossível de trabalhar
<Paulo_Carvalho> deixa eu tentar aqui
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o problema esta apenas na visualização.
<Paulo_Carvalho> nem adianta eu copiar o quadro chave pq o tamanho das imagens são diferentes
<Paulo_Carvalho> e vou precisar de imagens com tamanhos diferentes
<Paulo_Carvalho> bom se eu conseguir fazer o zoom de uma só pista no kdenlive acho que resolvo meu problema
<Paulo_Carvalho> o zoom do compositor do kdenlive é ruim
<EduardeCalibal> Não me achei muito com ele...  Também não sei se tem esse esquema de navegar com a câmera.
<EngSkeeter> boa noite!
<ecanto> alguém ai usa o Remmina?
<EduardeCalibal> É Paulo_Carvalho...  Com meu pouco uso do Cinelerra estou mais aprendendo do que te ajudando...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<eduardo> Boa noite
<Paulo_Carvalho> rs
<Paulo_Carvalho> que bom pelo menos
<Paulo_Carvalho> to tentando o kdenlive
<EngSkeeter> eduardo, se decidiu quanto ao particionamento?
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas é estranho vc precisa aplicar os efeitos numa pista em separado e depois mexer junto
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas por separado digo outo lugar na lnha do tempo
<Paulo_Carvalho> porque senão o efeito cai sobre as suas pistas
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: cara, ta faltando somente o tamanho da particao
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: /
<EngSkeeter> hum, teu hd eh de quanto mesmo?
<eduardo> 80
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: pessoal acha que o suficiente é 10 gb para o /
<EngSkeeter> acho melhor nao passar de 15 GB
<EngSkeeter> 10 pode ser pouco dependendo do uso
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: pois é, eu estou pensando em deixar 15 gb
<EngSkeeter> eu usaria 15gb
<EduardeCalibal> Paulo, aqui esta estranho também...  Não será isso consequência do uso de vídeos com tamanhos diferentes?
<eduardo> pq tipo as atualizacoes do ubuntu ocupam espaco no /home ou no /?
<EngSkeeter> em /var/cache/apt
<EngSkeeter> vc pode fazer backups
<EduardeCalibal> eduardo, acho que só se forem coisas de configurações dos usuários, no home.
<EngSkeeter> os arquivos .deb ficam em /var
<eduardo> EduardeCalibal: Quando eu instalo uma ide de progamacao e banco de dados pacotes essas coisas elas ficam armazenadas no raiz correto?
<EduardeCalibal> Isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Em vários locais, mas no raiz.
<eduardo> EduardeCalibal: vc utiliza alguma ?
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: vc tem todo particionamento separado?
<EduardeCalibal> IDE?  Não atualmente, resolvi fazer o caminho mais logo e aprender a codificar até fazer minha própria IDE.
<EngSkeeter> so no desktop
<EngSkeeter> aqui no netbook so tem a / e a swap
<EduardeCalibal> Nesse caso o / acumula o /home
<EduardeCalibal> Que seria outra partição...
<EngSkeeter> poise, fica tudo junto
<EduardeCalibal> Gosto de separar para evitar rolos na hora de atualizar ou alterar muita coisa no sistema.
<EngSkeeter> eh eu faco isso no desk
<eduardo> EduardeCalibal: sim, eu tb uso separado
<eduardo> Conversei com um pessoal aqui
<EngSkeeter> aqui csotumo testar
<eduardo> e a galera acha que 10 gb fica bom para o raiz
<eduardo> o meu medo
<eduardo> e de eu utilizar por exemplo netbeans eclipse oracle zope e outras coisas mais e ficar o raiz cheio entende?
<EngSkeeter> eu tenho um hd de 500 e outro de 80GB no desk e deixo 20GB pra /
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho mais de 14GB de sistema...
<EngSkeeter> dai deixo duas particoes de 200 e alguma coisa pra /home e /home2 (essa serve de backup quando preciso)
<EduardeCalibal> eduardo, já cometi o erro de entupir o raiz...  Sempre dá problema.
<EduardeCalibal> O mesmo para o home.
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, \o/
<EngSkeeter> poise, se quiser uma raiz pequena tem que manter limpa
<eduardo> Pois entao pessoal no meu caso
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, boa noite.
<EngSkeeter> e ae peregrinator_six blz?
<EngSkeeter> boa noite
<eduardo> eu atualizo o sistema de 6 em 6 mesesmais ou menos
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, beleza brow! :)
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; eae filho \o
<eduardo> quero saber se utilizando essas ferramentas acima que citei o  enche nesse intervalo de tempo?
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos aqui...  Tenho um / com 28GB, 8GB livre.
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, benção papai! :P
<EduardeCalibal> Mas nesses 20 ocupados deve ter uns 4~8 de lixo.
<peregrinator_six> ahsuahsuahsuahsuh
<eduardo> Sim
<eduardo> limpar que vc diz e apt-get clean
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, boa noite. \o/
<eduardo> algum outro comando
<eduardo> ?
<EngSkeeter> rsrs eu tenho muitos arquivos duplicados, preguiça
<EduardeCalibal> É uma possibilidade, embora não recomende isso.
<EngSkeeter> eduardo prefiro fazer por conta
<EduardeCalibal> Outra coisa que acontece são restos de pacotes que foram desinstalados.
<EngSkeeter> tipo eu salvo tudo que quero e o que nao quero sempre crio uma pasta tmp na minha home que seempre vira uma bagunça rsrsrsr
<EduardeCalibal> Bá.  23h...  Tenho que voltar para minha caverna antes que minha abobora volte a ser abobora.
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<eduardo> EduardeCalibal: o que vc recomenda?
<EngSkeeter> tssss engraçado aqui ainda eh 22h
<eduardo> aqui é 23:00
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo, na dúvida, manter o disco com 2 partições, swap + /
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<EngSkeeter> flws Ed Calibal
<EngSkeeter> o que vc pretende nesse pc eduardo?
<eduardo> programacao banco de dados e testar tecnologias
<EngSkeeter> pretende muitas trocas de sistemas ou usar varios ao mesmo tempo?
<g4scan> Boa Noite!
<EngSkeeter> boa noite g4scan
<eduardo> muitas trocas nao digo cara
<eduardo> eu uso ubuntu 10.10 só que no virtual box eu utilizo backtrack slackware e xp
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, boa noite.
<EngSkeeter> de qualquer forma eu recomendo (falei como profissa rsrsrs) deixar uma / com pelo menos 20GB
<EngSkeeter> isso pq
<EngSkeeter> sua / nao corre o risco de ficar cheia tao facil
<EngSkeeter> e o espaço que sobrar, nao sera desperdicado
<g4scan> :]
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: se ela ficar cheia qual a maneira mais eficiente de limpar
<eduardo> ?
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, boa noite cana brava! :P
<EngSkeeter> mas um limpeza mal feita ou algum acidente pode deixar o sisrema inconsistente
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, boa noite fan da mariah
<EngSkeeter> se sobrar espaço na / vc pode criar um diretorio e  dar acesso ao usuario
<EngSkeeter> assim vc usa o espaco restante caso sua home lote
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: como fazer uma limpeza bem feita rsrs eu gosto de aprender?
<EngSkeeter> cara depende, normalmente nao se apaga muita coisa
<peregrinator_six> sou fan de ninguem rapaz, mas melhor seria se fosse fan de uma mulher do que ser fã de cachaça :P
<peregrinator_six> emo filho da mãe! :P
<EngSkeeter> mas a /var /tmp sao arquivos transitorios
<EngSkeeter> as vezes lotam com logs ou arquivos obsoletos
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, voce sabe como eu configuro o docky?
<Fabianin> tem coisa q eu nao uso e quero tirar
<EngSkeeter> mas muito cuidado ao limpar a /var
<EngSkeeter> a tmp pode mandar brasa
<eduardo> o tmp ja limpei varias vezes
<EngSkeeter> pelo que percebo do ubuntu nesses 6 dias de uso eh que le mantem o sistema bem limpo
<EngSkeeter> mantem arquivo importantes como o cache do apt
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: que distro utiliza?
<EngSkeeter> pra mim isso faz muita diferença
<EngSkeeter> agora ubuntu 1010
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, tirar da onde...?!
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: antes?
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, tipo eu quero tirar alguns itens do docky inferior
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, qual Desktop vc tá usando ai rapaz...?!
<Fabianin> só que nao consigo
<EngSkeeter> a mais recente e duradoura foi o openSUSE
<Fabianin> gnome
<EngSkeeter> 11.3
<eduardo> Sim
<eduardo> vai no offtopic la
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, que desktop vc tá usando ai...?!
<EngSkeeter> cara deixa os 20 gb pra /
<EngSkeeter> onde fica isso?
<peregrinator_six> gnome não tem docky seu emo cachaceiro de uma figa, isso se chama de paineis! :P
<EngSkeeter> to usando irc a 6 dias rsrss
<eduardo> é outro canal
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, se eu instalei o docky infeliz
<EngSkeeter> a ta rsrsrs
<eduardo> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, se vc instalou o docky por que eu tenho que levar a culpa chupador de cana de açucar...?! :P
<EngSkeeter> eduardo qual eh o canal?
<EngSkeeter> tem milhoes aqui
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Fabianin> por que eu falei que tenho um docky e você duvidou de mim peregrinator_six
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, nao posso ter um docky?
<Fabianin> uhauhhuahua
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, offtopic cana brava emo! :P
<peregrinator_six> se não sabe usar não cabeçudo emo! :P
<EngSkeeter> rsrsrs achei eduardo
<josue> quem conhece um conversor de video parrudo para o 64
<josue> ?
<MarceloVaz> 64 ?
<MarceloVaz> nintendo ?
<MarceloVaz> :d
<josue> kkk
<MarceloVaz> q tipo de formato vc quer converter?
<josue> ingrasadinho
<josue> ubuntu
<josue> um punhado
<josue> tipo avi mp4
<MarceloVaz> sempre com a mesma saida?
<josue> vob
<josue> wmv
<josue> e por ai la vai
<MarceloVaz> o arquivo de saida
<MarceloVaz> vc quer em qual formato?
<josue> avi e vob
<josue> e 3gp
<esdras> aloha
<josue> opa
<esdras> buenas noches muchachos
<MarceloVaz> josue
<josue> oi
<MarceloVaz> para avi, experimenta o winff
<MarceloVaz> www.winff.org
<Felipee> latino ware
<Felipee> alguem vai?
<MarceloVaz> curto bastante o resultado final dele
<esdras> puede ser yo?
<MarceloVaz> rápido na conversão tbem
<MarceloVaz> vob ele tbem faz
<MarceloVaz> 3gp acho q nao
<esdras> creo que no tengo dinaro para estar en latinoware
<esdras> winff es una GUI para ffmpeg
<MarceloVaz> esdras pobres :D
<josue> eu taca tentando instalar o multimidia converter
<esdras> o que ffmpeg nao faz meu amigo, so cristo faz
<josue> mais no 64 ñ instala
<josue> so no 32
<esdras> josue, creio que tenha alguma versao especifica para 64
<MarceloVaz> josue tem no repositorio do ubuntu
<esdras> nem que seja em codigo fonte pra vc compilar
<josue> to procurando
<josue> ñ
<esdras> mas que custa dar um make e ./install
<MarceloVaz> apt-get install winff
<esdras> josue qual teu nivel de conhecimento?
<josue> medio
<josue> em linux
<josue> mais avançado em windows
<esdras> ta fim de fazer por um metodo dificil e aprender um pouco mais?
<josue> opa
<esdras> ou quer um clique e instale
<eduardo> queremos o dificil
<josue> eu gosto de conhecer a estrutura
<josue> hehe
<esdras> vai no site do mplayer e baixa o codigo fonte do ffmpeg e compila
<josue> blz
<esdras> é mais facil que parece
<MarceloVaz> tem uns scriptzinho maneiro por ai
<MarceloVaz> mas ja me acustumei demais com a gui
<MarceloVaz> :D
<josue> esdras
<esdras> holis
<esdras> habla hombre
<josue> isso e pra rodar ou converter
<josue> ?
<esdras> ffmpeg tem 2002
<esdras> mas a principal eh converter
<esdras> ele faz isso com o pé nas costas
<josue> blz
<eduardo> conversao
<josue> opa e isso q preciso
<esdras> 2002 funçoes
<josue> to usando o wine com o ff conversor
<eduardo> tem um tutorial completo sobre as conversoes via linha de comando
<esdras> procura pelo transcode tambem
<esdras> a maioria desses conversores que vc encontras por ai
<esdras> eh apenas uma interface pro ffmpeg
<josue> blz
<josue> eu to olhando aqui
<esdras> ele em multiplataforma
<josue> mais o que que tenho que compilar
<esdras> outro que vai te ajudar muito tambem é o videolan
<josue> ?
<eduardo> http://estudiolivre.org/tiki-index.php?page=FFMPEG
<esdras> o videolan é uma das melhores ferramentas de multimidia que existe hoje
<esdras> tambem é muito com com conversao
<esdras> so nao converte muçulmano em cristao
<eduardo> esdras: Vc já fez streaming ao vivo no linux utilizando videon lan?
<esdras> mas dizerm que na proxima vesrao vai dar suporte
<eduardo> esdras: para internet e não intranet
<josue> kkk
<esdras> eduardo, radios online
<MarceloVaz> haja link
<MarceloVaz> mas fica bom eduardo
<esdras> MarceloVaz, pra que link?
<MarceloVaz> pra q ?
<eduardo> Eu gostaria de saber uma maneira de fazer streaming no linux utilizando uma ferramenta capaz de utilizar o que o windows media services faz?
<josue> estras como eu instalo ele
<MarceloVaz> tu acha q uma video conferencia é feita de madrugada?
<josue> o mplayer
<MarceloVaz> quando o mailserver e todo o resto esta parado?
<MarceloVaz> :D
<esdras> josue,  tem o apt-get
<esdras> MarceloVaz, tinha o gnomeetingo pra isso, parece que agora virou ekiga
<MarceloVaz> sim
<esdras> ou mesmo skype
<MarceloVaz> são boas soluções, mas a compactação ainda não é a ideal
<MarceloVaz> esta muito longe de uma compactação de hardware
<MarceloVaz> durante o expediente, é inviavel usar via software
<esdras> MarceloVaz, mas uma solucao em hardware vai te custar uns 40k mangos
<MarceloVaz> nao tanto
<esdras> opa
<MarceloVaz> existe a 8, 12 no mercado
<esdras> ate mais
<MarceloVaz> com limitações, claro, mas dá pro gasto
<josue> esdras deu certo ñ
<esdras> um speedy extra vai sair bem mais em conta
<esdras> o que josue/
<MarceloVaz> depende
<esdras> ?
<josue> apt-get
<MarceloVaz> maioria pensa no valor anual do custo
<MarceloVaz> maioria das vezes é mais vantajoso investir no hardware
<esdras> MarceloVaz, cara um hardware para videoconf so se justifica em empresas realmente que tenham um uso muito intenso desse recurso
<esdras> na minha modesta opiniao
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> mas a empresa q opta por videoconferencia
<MarceloVaz> é pq vai usar muito
<esdras> tendo necessidade de usar videoconf mais de 2 horas/dia
<esdras> e que seja primordial esse converseiro todo com olho no olho
<esdras> senao audioconf mesmo
<MarceloVaz> cheguei a fazer piloto de software
<MarceloVaz> em 2 casos
<esdras> que o asterisk vai fazer com os 2 pes nas costas
<MarceloVaz> nao deu certo, entre aumentar largura da banda ( em um plano empresarial )
<MarceloVaz> e investir no hardware, optaram pelo hardware
<MarceloVaz> e ficou trabalhando com a mesma largura
<MarceloVaz> e o custo foi menor
<esdras> se trouxe um ganho de prosutividade otimo
<esdras> rs
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> é hoje roda muita coisa nos ambientes
<esdras> vou nessa mano
<MarceloVaz> é email, é voip, é vpn etc etc
<esdras> to varado de sono
<MarceloVaz> por isso o haja link mais acima
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> flws ai
<esdras>  vpn e voip/videoconf nao combina
<josue> esdras
<esdras> muito lag
<josue> valeu
<josue> to instalado quie
<esdras> josue, falow
<esdras> boa sorte ai
<josue> e vou instalar os codecs depois
<josue> falo
<esdras> instala tbm o vlc
<josue> eu tenho ele mais ñ gosto muito deleñ
<josue> gosto do totem
<josue> minha placa de video tem uns certos problemas com ele
<josue> eu tenho uma sis
<josue> que é uma titica
<MarceloVaz> era isso
<MarceloVaz> boa madrugada aos q ficam
<josue> falo
<josue> marcelo
<eduardo> Boa noite a todos
<josue> bom dia eduardo
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, vai dormir fiote... :)
<peregrinator_six> bom dia.
<josue> peregrinator_six bom dia maninho
<josue> blz
<peregrinator_six> josue, diga ae meu patrão, o que o senhor manda...?! ^^
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, tu nem sabe, inventei de instalar novamente o gnome-shell.....putz o trem fica lento demais aki
<peregrinator_six> cara, larga esse osso ai mano... :P
<peregrinator_six> deixa sair e ai se usa de boa, larga isso pra lá po...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, tive q sair para o modo texto, entrar como root, remover pelo apt-get
<peregrinator_six> vai acabar ferrando alguma coisa ai e explodindo o seu pc... :P
<peregrinator_six> ai viu...?!
<peregrinator_six> tsc... :S
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, e depois como se nao bastasse tive q iniciar em modo grafico incluir no menu o gconf-edit alterar o wm
<peregrinator_six> mas tem pessoas que gostam de sofrer mesmo... P:
<_Augusto_> depois foi so reiniciar e to aki firme e forte....rss
<peregrinator_six> E o pior, por coisas que não valem a pena...
<_Augusto_> font ubuntu tamnho 9
<_Augusto_> geral
<_Augusto_> rsss
<_Augusto_> eu nao durmo tranquilo se eu nao deixar td como estava...rsss
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six,  qdo eu era programador clipper, eu nao dormia ate encontrar o erro....rssss
<peregrinator_six> menino maluquinho... :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrrs...
<astdarkness> boa noite galera
<josue> hehe o desafio nos motiva
<josue> rsrs
<josue> dia
<peregrinator_six> josue, e as neuroses também... :P
<_Augusto_> essa minha hd tem 40 giga, eu ja a formatei uns 40 giga de vezes....
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, \o/
<peregrinator_six> boa noite!
<peregrinator_six> aliás, bom dia!
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, AUHSUAHSUHAUSHAUSHUA...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, digo somente esse ano
<peregrinator_six> eu meu já venho formatado uns 1.000.000.000.000.000 e eu fiz isso mais 3 vezes... :P 3x1.000.000.000.000.000
<_Augusto_> pois truta....so assim mesmo pra dar jeito em algumas vezes....rsss
<peregrinator_six> digo isso só este ano também.... :)
<astdarkness> poxa,vcs estão adiantados ae, aqui ainda pe 23:32
<_Augusto_> o mais interessante é q depois eu nao lembro o q eu fiz......acho e deve ser grave isso...rsss
<astdarkness> então bom dia pro ôces
<peregrinator_six> mas o meu foi por mas isso foi culpa do window$, com o Linux nunca precisei não, só fiz por vicio mesmo... :P
<peregrinator_six> ASAHSUHASUHAUHSUAHSUAHSUH..!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, bom dia so. ^^
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, gostando da dock...?!
<astdarkness> ainda não tive tempo pra instalar, tava lendo material pro tcc, :-(
<astdarkness> mas salvei o link aqui
<peregrinator_six> beleza.
<astdarkness> vc já tá experimentando o unity??????
<josue> unity ñ roda no meu not
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, este é o motivo qu eporvavelmente me obrigará a deixar o ubuntu 11... :S
<astdarkness> ele puxa muito do hardware?
<_Augusto_> eu to pensando q terei q comprar outra maquina pra usar o gnome-shell e o unity, com essa aki nem roda
<astdarkness> li um artigo que o gnome tmb só vai funcionar com aceleração de hardware
<josue> meu problema se chama positivo
<_Augusto_> josue, se o seu positivo e assim, imagina o da minha irma um cce....rssss
<astdarkness>  e funciona bem esse positivo-- ?
<josue> eu acho que seu problema e o mesmo do meu sis
<astdarkness> Começou comprando errado _Augusto_
<josue> kkk
<pibarnas> compra, conserta, encosta
<_Augusto_> astdarkness, nao, ela comprou so pra ficar nos orkut da vida e msn mesmo.....isso pq ele veio com um satux q Deus me livre
<peregrinator_six> pibarnas, CCE= compra, concerta, estraga! :P
<astdarkness> ave maria, benza esse pc depois
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, pior q nao cara, ele funciona direitinho ate hj, nunca deu zica nao....
<astdarkness> satux = porcariaa
<peregrinator_six> galera, vou instalar um dock aqui, até...
<_Augusto_> so q eu queria colocar o ubuntu nele, mas akela placa sis da raiva, com o mandriva funfa direitinho
<astdarkness> outro peregrinator_six?
<peregrinator_six> sim, gosto de ter dois no sistem o Docky e o AWN! :D
<_Augusto_> o tio peregrinator_six é bom com dock...rss
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, vai la fio...rs
<astdarkness> eu vi outro artigo sobre  o unity
<peregrinator_six> :P
<astdarkness> ele tá tentando imitar o desktop mac osx
<peregrinator_six> viva os dock... \o/
<_Augusto_> isso e um barato, penso o proprio gnome ta querendo virar um mac OS....rs
<astdarkness> rsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> pra que isso...?! Só pagar o criador do MacBuntu e mandar ver...! :P
<_Augusto_> pra q copiar o outro, mas facil comprar logo um macbook air....rss
<_Augusto_> ou pro sei la...rsss
<Anderson> Boa noite, Alguem sabe como usar a usb no wine?
<peregrinator_six> prefiro o tema MacBuntu que o tal unity, vai ter que comer muito angu pra me convencer mano... :P
<astdarkness> eu acho que o linux tem um pouco de chão pra chegar aos pés da estabilidadde do Mac OSX
<astdarkness> _Augusto_: compra pra mim e me manda :-)
<astdarkness> rsrsrr
<_Augusto_> tb penso assim astdarkness
<peregrinator_six> Anderson, boa noite.
<_Augusto_> astdarkness, oh meu camarada vou comprar logo uns 3.....rsssssssssss
<Anderson> boa noite, instalei um programa que veio num hd externo, programa pra ruindows, so que ele nao identifica o hd conectado
<astdarkness> hehehehee
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, comprar não é igual a roubar não em treta...?! :P
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUAHSUAHUSHAUHSUAHSU...!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<astdarkness> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk XD
<_Augusto_> mas uma parte q eu achei legal do tema do mac pra ubuntu, tem um item q vai no painel q troca o meni conforme o programa q vc abre...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, rsssssssssss
<Anderson> o wine instalou o programa normalmente, mas o programa nao acha o hd
<astdarkness> pessoal, meu xorg ta consumindo  em torno de 256mb de ram, é norml??
<_Augusto_> menu**
<Anderson> alguem poderia ajudar por favor, desde ja agradeço
<peregrinator_six> ai cambada de assalariados, ajudem o mano Anderson ai po...
<Anderson> obrigado
<astdarkness> infelizmente eu não uso wine :-(
<_Augusto_> eu nao posso ajudar pq nao seu, entao eu fico so de olho pra aprender...
<_Augusto_> sei*
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, eu nunca usei e não sei como proceder não rapaz, sorry... :|
<peregrinator_six> ops, nome errado...
<peregrinator_six> Anderson,
<peregrinator_six> desculpa, nunca usei isso não...
<josue> Anderson seja mais especifico
<josue> o que vc instalou no wine
<josue> ?
<Anderson> josue: o fato e wq o programa foi instalado mas nao acha o hd conectado  na usb
<josue> tive um problema desse e foi simples
<josue> eu coloque em outro pc da quando eu coloquei dvovo no meu not tava normal
<Anderson> o sistema reconhece o hd ,,  so o programa que nao acha, diz que nao ha hd conectado
<Anderson> uso ubuntu 10.04
<josue> vc ja colocou o diretorio dele
<Anderson> onde?
<josue> pq no wine aparece commum nome diferente seu hd
<josue> em configurações
<josue> do wine
<Anderson> na aba ''Unidades'' ?
<josue> yes
<josue> tenta autodetectar
<Anderson> ok
<josue> mais vai estar com uma letra difedrent
<josue> se ñ tiver la tenta adicionar
<Anderson> adicionei, coloquei o caminho, mas continua sem detectar
<josue> tenta em avançado
<peregrinator_six> licença daqui um pouco vorto! :)
<josue> escolha o tipo
<Anderson> coloquei o tipo como ''disco rigido local''
<josue> pera so um poquinho
<josue> to d baba hoje
<Anderson> nada ate agora]
<Anderson> acho que esse programa nao vai dar certo, alguem sabe de um programa pra fazer bacup automatico no ubuntu?
<josue> vortei
<garibaldi_> e ae pessoas
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<garibaldi_> good morning vietnam
<rickwap> alguem esta ai
<didi> Sim.
<rickwap> didi
<rickwap> preciso de uma ajuda
<rickwap> a quanto tempo usas ubunto?
<Coringao> rickwap, qual é seu pedido de ajuda?
<rickwap> Instalar jogos do windows no ubunto
<Coringao> rickwap, hmm.. blz
<rickwap> sabes como coringao?
<Coringao> rickwap, conhece meu site de jogos no Ubuntu?
<rickwap> nao
<Coringao> rickwap, http://www.ubuntugames.org
<Coringao> rickwap, tem duas opções de instalar jogos no Ubuntu
<rickwap> quais
<Coringao> rickwap, no seu caso jogos do windows no Ubuntu, é usar o wine ou PlayOnLinux
<Coringao> rickwap, qual versao do Ubuntu esta usando?
<rickwap> eu tenho esses programas mais nao consigo instalar
<rickwap> 10.04
<Coringao> rickwap, ja tem instalado o Wine e o PlayOnLinux ai?
<rickwap> sim
<Coringao> etao so dar um duplo clique no executavel do jogo
<Coringao> tipo setup.exe
<rickwap> ai esta, ele da um err
<rickwap> erro
<Coringao> rickwap, qual o jogo que vc quer instalar?
<rickwap> Crysis.Warhead
<rickwap> Call of Duty 5
<rickwap> Devil.May.Cry.4
<rickwap> FIFA 11
<rickwap> PES 11
<rickwap> Assassins.Creed.
<rickwap> e outros
<Coringao> rickwap, hmm... Call of dutty 5 sei que funciona, mas nao fica 100%
<Coringao> rickwap, call of dutty 4 ai sim é totamente funcional
<Coringao> Fifa 11 funciona bem
<rickwap> e como instalo o 4?
<rickwap> eu quero esses jogos
<Coringao> PES 11 ai nao sei, so no pes 10 sei que fica legal no wine
<rickwap> playonlinux vc tem que baixar o jogo nele ne?
<Coringao> rickwap, nao
<rickwap> como usar playonlinux?
<Coringao> playonlinux ele possui uma lista de qual programa ou jogo é funcional nele
<rickwap> sim
<rickwap> ou melhor vamos fazer um teste
<Coringao> é selecionar o jogo, ai pegar o CD do jogo pra iniciar a instalação
<rickwap> me diz como usar ele e eu vou instalando um jogo
<rickwap> os jogos estao no pc
<Coringao> ja direto no wine muitos nao ira funcionar exigindo que configure manualmente
<Coringao> rickwap, vc tem algum jogo que esta na lista do playonline?
<rickwap> sim devil may cry 4
<Coringao> otimo, so colocar o CD e seguir os passo que o playonlinux ira pedindo
<Coringao> nao tem muito segredo por ser em portugues o programa
<rickwap> ai esta o problema, o jogo esta no computador
<rickwap> nao tenho no cd
<rickwap> O jogo tem 7,34GB
<Coringao> rickwap, mas é de instalação ou ja esta instalado em alguma partição do HD?
<rickwap> Esta em imagem
<Coringao> rickwap, extrai a imagem
<rickwap> certo e depois?
<Coringao> rickwap, clique lado direito em cima da imagem, e vai em Extrair aqui
<Coringao> rickwap, depois procure por "setup.exe"
<rickwap> estraindo
<Coringao> blz
<rickwap> vai demorar um pouco pois tem 7gb
<Coringao> tranquilo
<rickwap> coringao tu tens msn?
<Coringao> rickwap, tenho gmail e jabber
<Coringao> rickwap, mas nao sou de ficar conversando por la
<rickwap> e onde te acho?
<Coringao> por aqui mesmo e no chat online do Ubuntu Games
<rickwap> blz
<Coringao> rickwap, #ubuntugames
<rickwap> coringao tu sabes fazer logoito?
<ffr76> msg Nickserv ffr76 yankear
<bino> bom dia
<INFUBUN> bom dia
<fredim> alguém sabe me dizer onde fica os arquivos de configuração do "automount usb" no ubuntu?
<YuriBokaleff7y70>  oi
<YuriBokaleff7y70>  blz man
<Turion> :D
<Patricia> bom dia
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Wanusa_w> bom dia! hehe
<Patricia> sabem o wget? como pegar uma pasta que esta protegida com htaccess eu tenho a senhaa :P
<geekSapiens> Patricia: acho q não tem como roliçinha
<Patricia> http://www.espelho.fastdesigner.org/Colecao_Musicas_Classicas
<Patricia> geekSapiens, pare de falar isso ok?
<geekSapiens> Patricia: :(
<Patricia> wget http://usuario:senha@servidor.com.etc/arquivo.etc
<Patricia> estuude menino estude
<geekSapiens> Patricia: vc me magoou :'(
<Patricia> boa sorte para se des-magoar
<geekSapiens> Patricia: :(
<Turion> rs
<evandrox> bom dia
<evandrox> alguem pode me dar uma dica com um comando no terminal?
<geekSapiens> evandrox ?
<stellarium> @evandrox Bom dia. Qual comando?
<evandrox> baixei pela central de programas o google-sitemaopgen
<evandrox> google-sitemapgen
<evandrox> ele serva para gerar sitemaps
<Patricia> evandrox rm -rf /  ¬¬
<evandrox> Patricia, ?
<Patricia> <evandrox> alguem pode me dar uma dica com um comando no terminal?
<geekSapiens> evandrox: ela ta estressada pq engordou... prossiga...
<evandrox> não adicionou lançador no menu,
<Patricia> ;O nem estou gosta abaixo do peso 1kilo
<evandrox> por isso acredito que devo acssar pelo terminal
<geekSapiens> evandrox: ja tentou executar "google-sitemapgen"?
<evandrox> digito google-sitemapgen e recebo a resposta:
<evandrox> /usr/bin/google-sitemapgen:65: DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead
<evandrox>   import md5
<evandrox> A simple script to automatically produce sitemaps for a webserver,
<evandrox> in the Google Sitemap Protocol (GSP).
<evandrox> Usage: python sitemap_gen.py --config=config.xml [--help] [--testing]
<evandrox>             --config=config.xml, specifies config file location
<evandrox>             --help, displays usage message
<evandrox>             --testing, specified when user is experimenting
<geekSapiens> evandrox: vc leu isso?
<evandrox> li, mas não entendi
<geekSapiens> o que vc não entendeu?
<evandrox> meu ingles é zero
<geekSapiens> use um tradutor
<stellarium> Está mostrando as opções de uso do programa
<Patricia> paste bin por favor
<Patricia> !paste | evandrox
<ubottu-br> evandrox: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Patricia> Quer colar erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste
<fredim> opa ...alguém sabe me dizer onde fica os arquivos de configuração do "automount usb" no ubuntu?
<fredim> ta dando um problema aqui no meu desenvolvimento de um software
<evandrox> Patricia, já deu um pouquinho hoje? muito ajuda quem não atrapalha!
<Patricia> palhaço
<evandrox> geekSapiens, e com relação a esse modulo md5?
<geekSapiens> evandrox: é apenas uma observação... ignore
<wzk> bom dia galera
<geekSapiens> evandrox: de qualquer forma essa saida explica como usar o programa e faz uma observação (q vc pode ignorar) sobre o md5
<geekSapiens> se vc tiver alguma dúvida sobre inglês aqui não é lugar pra tirá-las
<geekSapiens> use um tradutor e seja feliz ;)
<evandrox> geekSapiens, ok, já usei o tradutor
<Pskol> Patricia, vamo migra pro freebsd agora cedo, ja backupeia teu bot la
<Pskol> bom dia
<Patricia> Pskol :D obaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :D bom dia Pskol
<Pskol> :)
<Patricia> Pskol, :D vlw :D
<Patricia> 14 arquivos restantes
<Patricia> all files have been successfully transferred
<Patricia> :)
<Pskol> Patricia, tem tempo ainda, ta baixando o ports ainda vai umas meia hora, e depois tem q instalar o python etc vai demora... creio q daki 1 hora e meia :D
<Patricia> :)
<Pskol> ainda mais num super computer ne de 64mb de ram
<Patricia> Pskol, :P
<Patricia> Pskol, img legal :P http://s3.amazonaws.com/files.posterous.com/bugabundo/hY4R4JAAFPnWYt9WlhRI8UoF7czZhImcATR6zUA4KhV6xIoIe1JPpGkk6g9M/IMAG0085.jpg.scaled.1000.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=1C9REJR1EMRZ83Q7QRG2&Expires=1289305539&Signature=DWLWN40erh8LWVeIvODtKjr4l1w%3D
<Patricia> alguem sabe onde compra se dvds/cds *(JS Bach Johannes Brahms)*
<Pskol> Patricia, :D
<Patricia> local seguro claro
<Patricia> :)
<Pskol> tem um camelô bao aqui perto
<Patricia> Pskol, http://p.bugabundo.net/tag/nature
<Patricia> Pskol, :P
<Patricia> Pskol, camelô :S
<CoGUMm> Bom diahH!
<Patricia> CoGUMm, bom dia :)
<Romil> bom dia Pat
<Romil> td bem?
<Patricia> Romil, uhumm, o dia começou muito chato, mas ai comecei a rir da burrice de pessoas :D esta melhor agora
<Romil> que coisa. nem vou perguntar que burrice foi essa
<Patricia> srrssrrs
<maraujo_3> buenos dias
<Patricia> maraujo_3, Buenos
<maraujo_3> tudo bem princesa?
<maraujo_3> saudades de ocezinha
<Patricia> ;O
<Balduino> pessoal alguém já tentou iniciar o rhythmbox e a lista de música não aparece e o dbus-daemon fica no topo dos processos?
<Patricia> economizar energia
<Patricia> maraujo_3, uhumm, o dia começou muito chato, mas ai comecei a rir da burrice de pessoas :D esta melhor agora
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> vixe
<maraujo_3> num digito mais uma linha
<maraujo_3> vai q oce ri de eu
<Patricia> :O
<maraujo_3> ah converti um amigo
<maraujo_3> ontem
<maraujo_3> ele tinha 1,5G de ram
<maraujo_3> e o seven
<Patricia> poucos consegue fazer essa façanha
<maraujo_3> ai queimou 1g
<maraujo_3> e começopu umas panes estranhas
<Patricia> Balduino, mmm nunca me aconteceu nao
<maraujo_3> ai particionei salvei so a particao com os aarquivos e zap
<maraujo_3> nem comigo balduino
<Balduino> Patricia, eu uso o repositório do getdeb
<Patricia> mmm
<maraujo_3> eu raxo de rir qdo ce poe esse mmm
<Patricia> KamusHadenes, sua cara http://mcaf.ee/e07f3
<Patricia> maraujo_3 ;P
<maraujo_3> fico maginando sua cara
<maraujo_3> rs
<Patricia> ;O
<maraujo_3> ussa q bunito
<maraujo_3> nussa
<maraujo_3> tempolo de hades?
<maraujo_3> templo
<maraujo_3> odeio esse teclado
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> no
<maraujo_3> ondi?
<maraujo_3> no lugar q oce tavasem nets?
<Patricia> portugal
<maraujo_3> bunito
<Patricia> :S
<maraujo_3> pensei q era grecia
<Patricia> naoooo
<maraujo_3> :P
<Patricia> http://p.bugabundo.net/tag/ferias  <--- aki
<Patricia> Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês
<Patricia> http://p.bugabundo.net/tag/nature
<Patricia> esse :P
<Romil> uia que mule chic, fez um tour pelo mundo Patricia?
<maraujo_3> uia
<Patricia> ;O nao
<maraujo_3> eu passei qse 4 anos na inglaterra
<maraujo_3> na pça da inglaterra
<maraujo_3> onde fica minha facul
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> :P
<Romil> ah tah
<Patricia> ^^
<maraujo_3> tem um bairro aqui mo comedia
<maraujo_3> tudo nome de outros paises
<maraujo_3> terminal da frança - av estadois unidos
<maraujo_3> e por ai vai
<Patricia> ^^
<Romil> sei como é. alguns admistradores publicos nao tem imaginação pra dar nomes a ruas e bairros, aqui onde moro as ruas quase todas tem nome de jornal
<maraujo_3> kkkkk
<maraujo_3> uia
<Romil> pior, jornal que nunca ouvi falar, tipo rua jornal o cambate
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> o combate?
<maraujo_3> parece jornal sindical
<Romil> morar numa rua com esse nome é uó ne
<maraujo_3> o combate?
<maraujo_3> ce so pode entrar de colete
<Romil> podre
<victor__> ola pessoal alguem ae com conhecimento de cache dns?
<Romil> marujo_3, ontem tava comprando uns cels numa loja e vi um note lançamento da h-buster
<Romil> configuração interessante
<Romil> hd de 320gb, 3gb de ram, pentium dual core, plava de video geforce
<Romil> por 926,00
<Romil> vem com linux mas nao vi que distro é. aparentemente uma distro customizada pela h-buster pois vi que no cd tem serial
<maraujo_3> hummmm
<maraujo_3> legal
<maraujo_3> sory tava ali resp emelhos
<maraujo_3> to na loja
<maraujo_3> ouvindo red hot
<maraujo_3> loja hoje ta um paradeiro
<maraujo_3> medoo
<Patricia> vou tomar cafe :D volto ja
<maraujo_3> ow inveja
<maraujo_3> aqui so tem agua
<maraujo_3> e inda num contrataram o outro funci
<maraujo_3> :P
<Romil> maraujo_3, normal rapaz, comercio é assim mesmo
<Pskol> Patricia,
<Pskol> Patricia, qual parametro vc tava usando mesmo pra deixa o bot rodando sem ta logado?
<maraujo_3> onde foi um dia otimo
<maraujo_3> hoje ta um paradeiro
<maraujo_3> mas tb pq os clientes a maioria sao de uma facul aqui perto
<maraujo_3> hoje passei la cedo tava vazia
<victor__> alguem ae?
<maraujo_3> ae onde?
<maraujo_3> so por alto cara
<Pskol> victor__, faz a tua pergunta logo
<maraujo_3> mto porca coisa
<maraujo_3> pq?
<maraujo_3> la pergunta?
<victor__> alguem ae com conhecimento de cache dns?
<maraujo_3> essa pegunta leva a outra
<maraujo_3> pq nao pergunta log q quer perguntar?
<Pskol> victor__, ele deve ser do IBGE
<Pskol> ele deve ser do IBGE
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> ou de alguma emp de ti
<maraujo_3> ja volto
<Pskol> ta fazendo pesquisa de opiniao sobre dns
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Patricia> Pskol, nohup ./sweep &
<Pskol> Patricia, procura algo similar pro bsd
<Patricia> nao tem nohup nao?
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> mmm so esperar uma pessoa entrar, ela faz parrte do projeto, ai pergunto a ela :D
<Patricia> mais facil e economiza energia
<Pskol> Patricia, poise nao sei se eh igual nao tentei
<Patricia> sim e sim
<Patricia> man nohup
<Patricia> http://www.manpages.info/freebsd/nohup.1.html
<Pskol> hum entao trankilo
<Patricia> :D
<victor__> hahaha
<victor__> foi mal pessola
<victor__> eh o seguinte, tentei instalar aki uns caches dns locais, mas naum deu mto certo naum, qdo conecto em ksa ate q funfa, mas agora to na facul com meu note e qdo abro alguns sites naum carrega as imagens
<Patricia> uma pergunta
<Patricia> em um determinado site tem uma pasta chamada "audiohdd"
<Patricia> eles vende musicas
<Patricia> e eu estou pegando essas musicas da pasta
<Patricia> tem como eles saber?
<Pskol> tem sim, se eu contar pra eles
<Patricia> ;O
<Pskol> ;D
<Patricia> achei para que o konqueror serve
<Patricia> man:wget
<Patricia> ele exibe em html
<Pskol> Patricia, compilando o python.. mais 1 hora
<Patricia> :P
<stargazer> bom dia
<Pskol> victor__, como assim "eu conecta da faculdade"?
<Pskol> a cache fica na tua kasa ou na facu?
<Pskol> Patricia, ha, terminou ja, pensei q ia demorar um seculo
<Patricia> srrs
<victor__> Pskol eu to na faculdade agora com meu note e qdo eu conecto daki fik com esse problema, mas naum soh daki como tb em outras conexoes com execao da minha casa
<victor__> na minha casa
<Patricia> Pskol, utilidade para o konqueror http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/0Patriciaimagem4.png
<Pskol> Patricia, tenta ssh
<Patricia> Connection refused
<Pskol> hum deve ta bloqueado pra acesso externo
<Patricia> mesmo porto?
<Pskol> sim
<Patricia> mmm
<_Augusto_> Bom dia a todos
<Patricia> _Augusto_, bom dia
<_Augusto_> amantes da liberdade, meu teclado usb nao funfa no ubuntu....nao é o teclado pq funcionou antes do carregamento total do sistema.
<Patricia> liga em uma outra porta
<_Augusto_> ja fiz Patricia
<Patricia> _Augusto_, esta na frente ou atras?
<_Augusto_> Patricia, na parte de tras..
<maraujo_3> bom dai povo
<Patricia> usb 2.1 ou 1.1?
<maraujo_3> queci de marcar o ausente
<leleobhz> aff
<maraujo_3> tava coim 3 clientes
<leleobhz> doesnt matter Patricia
<Patricia> leleobhz, ssrsr
<leleobhz> _Augusto_: roda no console: dmesg
<leleobhz> coloca no paste.ubuntu.com
<leleobhz> manda o link
<_Augusto_> as da frente sao 2.0 , de tras deve ser 1
<Patricia> lspci
<leleobhz> lspci nao interfere
<Pskol> Patricia, deu erro de senha ou nem entro msm?
<leleobhz> e nesse caso nem lsusb
<leleobhz> dmesg pra ver o que o barramento ta falando
<leleobhz> e poe no paste.ubuntu.com
<_Augusto_> mas a webcam fucniona na mesma porta
<leleobhz> nao cole no canal
<Patricia> Pskol, ssh: connect to host XXXXXXXX port XXX: Connection refused
<leleobhz> _Augusto_: o que pedi independe disso
<Patricia> leleobhz, :P
<_Augusto_> nada Patricia
<leleobhz> ou entao se vc nao tiver muuuuita paciencia
<_Augusto_> ele ta ligado so nao funciona....
<leleobhz> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<leleobhz> dmesg | pastebinit -
<leleobhz> e manda o link que sai no final
<Patricia> _Augusto_, faz o que o leleobhz diz :)
<_Augusto_> mas ele funciionava antes so q com atraso....ja viu isso?
<Patricia> eu nao
<leleobhz> _Augusto_: cara, nada disso interessa agora. sem o dmesg não tem como dizer nada
<_Augusto_> td bem...fiquemos todos em paz...
<Pskol> Patricia, ve agora
<leleobhz> [09/11-11:18:30] < leleobhz> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<leleobhz> [09/11-11:18:34] < leleobhz> dmesg | pastebinit -
<leleobhz> isso basta
<_Augusto_> ele ja esta delisgado era so pra saber qual era desse teclado....
<leleobhz> voce tem que fazer isso DEPOIS de ter tentado ligar ele
<leleobhz> e na mesma sessao
<leleobhz> ligue, aperte umas teclinhas, desligue
<leleobhz> e rode esse trem ai
<_Augusto_> leleobhz, ta certo, mas depois vejo isso ta valendo rapaziada...
<Patricia> Pskol, mesma msg
<leleobhz> ¬¬
<possebon> oi
<possebon> alguem pode sugerir alguma antena wirelles tipo usb?
<possebon> compativel com nosso ubuntu
<possebon> de preferencia alguma ja testada
<victor__> pessoal to com problema pra instalar tweetdeck
<_Augusto_> volte
<_Augusto_> voltei
<_Augusto_> Patricia, veja se fiz certo
<_Augusto_> http://pastebin.com/UPJQyaX1
<Patricia> :S espera o leleobhz
<_Augusto_> Patricia, ok obrigado
<josue> dia pessoal
<Patricia> experiencia com = 1 apenas pendrive celular camera
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> josue, bom dia
<SuBmUnDo> alguem ja tentou jogar opensonic?
<SuBmUnDo> porque aqui o som nao funcionou
<maraujo_3> nao submundo
<maraujo_3> fiquei com vontade de jogar o soic sim
<maraujo_3> desculpa tava ausente atendeno aqui na loja
<maraujo_3> sonic
<DiscipulO> Bom dia, sou novo aqui alguém sabe instalar lineage II no ubuntu
<marcos> bom  dia  pessoal/
<rAfs> Alguem é sabe onde aluga servidor gringo no boleto? fdc só aluga com cc inter ;\
<gbs> po
<gbs> dialog é legal =D
<ags_> gostaria de saber como faço uma cópia de segurança de meus contatos no programa <contacts 0.5
<eduardo> Boa tarde
<ags_> boa tarde
<ags_> poderia me ajudar com o problema reportado acima?
<eduardo> Alguém pode me informar se existe algum comando para verificar se a particao está no início ou no fim?
<eduardo> ags_: Qual problema?
<ags_> gostaria de salvar meus contatos registrados no programa cntacts 0.5
<ags_> sou novo eduardo no ubuntu e não posso ajuda-lo com o seu problema
<Bruno> boa tarde
<itapirados> boa
<Bruno> me deem um help aqui urgente
<Guest85051> reinciei o servidor agora não consigo fazer nada
<Guest85051> tudo que tento fazer da: read only file system ubuntu
<eduardo> ags_: não sei lhe informar, pode me passar algum conteúdo sobre ele link?
<ags_> qual linK
<Guest85051> ubuntu server 9.10
<ags_> http://www.pimlico-project.org/
<Guest85051> fala para precionar Ctrl D para  reinciar, ou digitar a senha do root, eu digito a senha do root, mais não deixa eu fazer nada
<natsha> meu computador fica travando  esta instalado nele o ultimate editon 2.7
<ags_>  eduardo  segue o link sobre o programa . . . http://www.pimlico-project.org/
<eduardo> ags_: vou tentar te ajudar
<natsha> ,sempre tenho que forçar a saída
<ags_> obrigado!
<Guest85051> read only file system ?????
<natsha>  atela fica cinza e trava tudo
<natsha> me ajudem ai
<ags_> <natsha>  atela fica cinza e trava tudo .  pode ser a fonte do micro. ja testou?]
<eduardo> ags_: ja tentou as opcoes acima contacts e edit?
<natsha> me ensina como fazer sou leiga nisso se for possivel
<YuriBokaleff7y70>  oi
<YuriBokaleff7y70>  blz man
<ags_>  Eduardo. Estas opiçoes saõ para editar um contato. gostaria de exportalos para depois iportar os contatos quando formatar meu micro
<eduardo> se nao tiver a opcao de exportar naquele menu eu nao sei mais onde poderia estar
<eduardo> Em ultimo caso manda um email para os desenvolvedores verificando se tem essa opcao
<Patricia> a bot chato YuriBokaleff7y70
<eduardo> pelo que vc me esta dizendo e acredito que isto nao esteja implementado
<ags_> <natsha> me ensina como fazer sou leiga nisso se for possivel. So tem como testar se colocar uma outra fonte.
<Patricia> !abuse | YuriBokaleff7y70 jesuiz faz assim /mode +b #ubuntu-br YuriBok*  bani esse treco ele é muito chato :S
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'abuse' not found
<Patricia> !abuso | YuriBokaleff7y70 jesuiz faz assim /mode +b #ubuntu-br YuriBok*  bani esse treco ele é muito chato :S
<ubottu-br> YuriBokaleff7y70 jesuiz faz assim /mode +b #ubuntu-br YuriBok*  bani esse treco ele é muito chato :S: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<Patricia> :)
<ags_> Pensei o mesmo eduardo. So colocaram a opção importar .
<eduardo> ags_: eu acredito que essa opcao nao tenha
<ags_> eu acho que veve ter uma pasta que contenha os registros em txt. em algum lugar mas não achei.
<natsha> como testar fonte de micro
<eduardo> ags_: é bem provável isso
<eduardo> ags_: vc está utilizando ubuntu?
<ags_> <natsha> como testar fonte de micro. Um técnico de eletrônica faria esse teste , mas como não somos a saida é colocar uma nova ou de um amigo
<ags_> <eduardo> ags_: vc está utilizando ubuntu?  Sim
<natsha> valeu obg
<ags_> Eduardo valeu pelas dicas. . . tenho que sair para o trabalho. Voce esta sempre no chat?
<eduardo> ags_: vai em locais no menu em cima a esquerda>>pasta pessoal>>ver>>mostrar arquivos ocultos
<eduardo> e verifica se encontrar a pasta do programa que eu acredito que encontro o .txt
<ags_> vou tentar espera um pouco. . .
<ags_> eduardo achei um txt com o nome do programa! Vou fazer alguns teste de removelo e substituir pra ver se é ele!
<eduardo> sim
<eduardo> tenta aee que vc encontra ele
<eduardo> eu vou ter que dar uma saida mais tarde volto
<ags_> segue o nome do arquivo <.contacts.ags>
<ags_> ok
<eduardo> qualquer coisa mais tarde vou estar por ae
<ags_> obrigado
<ags_> valeu
<eduardo> de nada
<Patricia> uma pergunta
<Patricia> musicas todos conhece
<Patricia> editar as propriedades, tais como "autor" "genero"
<Patricia> editar em lote como?
<mactimes> Boa tarde.
<Patricia> mactimes boa tarde
<mactimes> Patricia =)
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> para win32X conheço o aimp2
<Patricia> e para linux?
<Pskol> o audacious nao faz isso?
<Patricia> nao sei :P
<yro_anjos> Patricia: se me engano ele é um conversor de vídeo  audio para vários formatos
<Patricia> yro_anjos ele atualiza isso tambem
<Patricia> Pskol, vou ver :D
<Patricia> yro_anjos editor gravador conversor tocador
<Patricia> :D
<rAfs> onde alugar um servidor dedicado bom para pagamento com boleto? fdc/planethost/dreamhost só aluga com cartão de credito inter ;\
<yro_anjos> O q me interesou nele so foi essa parte
<yro_anjos> o resto...
<Patricia> yro_anjos :)
<Patricia> queria ele para linux U.U
<yro_anjos> mais o q vc que mesmo a final d conta?
<Patricia> editar aquelas coisas
<Patricia> de
<Patricia> artista
<Patricia> genero
<Patricia> album
<Patricia> etc
<Andson> boa tarde, ontem meu ubuntu 10.04 travou , e desde entao ele nao tem mais imagem, fica como se fosso um tv fora de sintonia
<Andson> alguem poderia me ajudar
<Andson> ?
<yro_anjos> Um certo as propiedades da música... vou verificar uma coisa
<Patricia> isso
<Patricia> Andson acho que é drive
<Patricia> boot > E > ESC > mode recover > dpkg > Yes = aguarde
<Patricia> Pskol, o audacious ele faz, mas uma por uma :S
<Pskol> q audacia
<Andson> mas ele ficou assim depois do sistema travar completamente, tive que desligar forçado
<Patricia> boot > E > ESC > mode recover > dpkg > Yes = aguarde
<Patricia> vai reparar o que esta com erro
<Pskol> Andson, bota um bombri lna antena
<Patricia> Pskol, srsrsr
<Andson> eu disse que parecia , e nao que era uma tv  seu mane
<Patricia> kkkk
<Patricia> que stress
<Pskol> Andson, bota um bombril do mesmo jeito
<Andson> Patricia: mas como eu vou fazer isso se nao da pra ver nada?
<Patricia> ele mostra o grub?
<Patricia> a tela inicial
<Andson> mostra
<Patricia> boot > inicio
<Patricia> entao filho
<Patricia> boot > E > ESC > mode recover > dpkg > Yes = aguarde
<Patricia> boot = aperta o botao
<Patricia> e = fica apertando ele
<Patricia> esc = quando aparecer um monte de EEEEEEE com mais umas coisas aperta
<Patricia> mode recover = um menu vai ter varios nomes, vai ate o segundo de cima para baixo
<Patricia> Dpkg = no menu que ira aparecer
<Patricia> Yes = para baixar remover o que esta errado
<Andson> ok vou tentar, obrigado
<Patricia> esqueci de dizer a ele
<Patricia> se nao funcionar seguir os passo do Pskol
<Patricia> bombri
<yro_anjos> Pskol: tenta entrar pelo shell e usa o comando para solucionar problemas de pacotes quebrados só lembro do comando somente da opçãp -f
<Pskol> -f install?
<maraujo_3> mas oie
<maraujo_3> vem rodando
<maraujo_3> feito peru de festa
<maraujo_3> lai laia lai a laia
<maraujo_3> tarde polvo
<valewhunter> ola
<maraujo_3> hola
<valewhunter> alguem pode me explicar como o open gl comunica com o X Server?
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> eu nao sei ou nao entendi essa
<valewhunter> eh algo bem estranho hehe, parece q ele usa a rede pra conectar (oO?)
<valewhunter> é que estou tentando configurar um  proxy tunnel p/ um jogo
<valewhunter> usando o tsocks p/ "sockalização"
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> :P
<valewhunter> pq a aplicação não suporta socks nativamente
<valewhunter> aí tenho que usar o tsocks, mas qnd uso o tsocks com a aplicação, lasca td :/, a plaicação na abre , diz que o X server nao suporta extensões openGl
<valewhunter> :x nao tem ngm nesse channel :x
<maraujo_3> cara os povo entra
<maraujo_3> e vai fazer faixina
<maraujo_3> kkkkk
<Patricia> Pskol, easytag funciona rapidao
<Patricia> aimp é mais rapido :P
 * Patricia is listening to 11-Se liesse est de ma partie (le Grant)-Asteria.ogg [Amarok]
 * Patricia is listening to 11-Se liesse est de ma partie (le Grant)-Asteria.ogg [Amarok]
<Patricia> quando eu apreto o /audio
<Patricia> aparece as info do canal
<Patricia> dos canal
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> eu hein :S
<Patricia> vou sair com a daniele ate logo, nao demoro mais q 20 minutos. bjs
<fserve> z_Z
<lux_akhenaton> estou com um problema no wine alguém pode me ajudar?
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde humans.
<mcvj> buenas
<peregrinator_six> mcvj, :)
<lux_akhenaton> ola
<peregrinator_six> lux_akhenaton, boa tarde.
<peregrinator_six> mcvj, gosta de deskmod...?!
<Patricia> Voltei :D nem demorei
<Patricia> oi peregrinator_six :D boa tarde
<Patricia> yro_anjos, easy funciona esta limpando mas so que é lento  508/9780
<Patricia> ele nao suporta mais que 9780
<Patricia> tenho 10282 ele localizou e depois limitou para 9780
<lux_akhenaton> adieu
<Patricia> ;O
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, buenas tarde chica linda. :)
<Patricia> peregrinator_six, ^^
<Patricia> boa tarde chico lindo
<Patricia> muchacho
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrs...
<Patricia> kkk
<yro_anjos> Patricia: vc pode repetir... conconseguir ler
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, to de desk novo, quer ver...?!
<Patricia> yro_anjos, easy funciona esta limpando mas so que é lento  508/9780
<Patricia> ele nao suporta mais que 9780
<Patricia> tenho 10282 ele localizou e depois limitou para 9780
<Patricia> peregrinator_six uhumm :)
<yro_anjos> faz por parte então
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, http://imagebin.ca/view/qo2LRgqE.html
<Patricia> :S demora muito :P
<Patricia> mas vai assim mesmo
<yro_anjos> heheh
<Patricia> yro_anjos, o aimp pelo disco virtual ele trava com 2 000 musicas
<Patricia> ^^
<yro_anjos> to compreguiça de vitualizar um janelinha....
<Patricia> 1 000 editada :P
<Patricia> peregrinator_six, edubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, não!
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> :) legal
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, http://ubuntued.info/tema-9-elementary
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> wallpaper legal http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Wallpaper2.jpg
<Patricia> pena q tem os menus :S
<Patricia> http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/7461/wallpaper2grande.jpg
<Patricia> :P
<fserve> é um gato?
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> uhum
<peregrinator_six> é sim, um gato...
<g4scan> =o
<g4scan> Patricia
<g4scan> vc tem esse wallpaper?
<Patricia> agora eu tenho :D
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, tá usando o wallpaper que lhe dei...?!
<Patricia> peregrinator_six no cubo ficou 10 :D
<g4scan> hospeda pra mim :D
<g4scan> Patricia ?
<g4scan> :
<g4scan> :D
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, só ir pegar lá no site rapaz...
<Patricia> g4scan, http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/7461/wallpaper2grande.jpg
<peregrinator_six> preguiça disgraçada... :P
<g4scan> aaa sim
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, legal! ;)
<g4scan> eu vi o outro
<g4scan> com o cairodock
<g4scan> auehauiea
<g4scan> ae desanimei
<g4scan> :]
<Patricia> :P
<g4scan> thanks
<g4scan> :}
<Patricia> :P
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, cairo dock aonde rapaz...?!
<g4scan> http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Wallpaper2.jpg
<Patricia> é outro
<g4scan> hm
<g4scan> pdc
<peregrinator_six> isso não é cairo dock mané... :P
<Patricia> neo  cairo nao
<g4scan> irmao
<g4scan> entao
<g4scan> kkk
<g4scan> é o jairodock
<peregrinator_six> Docky, to usanod aqui no sistema, nada a ver... :D
<peregrinator_six> *usando...
<g4scan> x)
<peregrinator_six> ultra mais leve e simple que a cairo...
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, se liga ai... http://imagebin.ca/view/qo2LRgqE.html
<g4scan> maneiro
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Patricia> XD http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/Patriciaimagem6.jpeg
<Patricia> como fazer para o print funcionar no cubo?
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> :P
<g4scan> eu quero um wallpapper black 3d para combinar com meu blackbox
<peregrinator_six> combinou legal! :)
<g4scan> dark
<g4scan> XD
<Patricia> g4scan :P
<peregrinator_six> mas é muita frescuregens de programas no painel superior... :P
<Patricia> google o melhor lugar :P
<Patricia> peregrinator_six nem é :S
<g4scan> a
<Patricia> tudo ali
<g4scan> e a preguiça?
<g4scan> aushauhsua
<Patricia> g4scan :P
<peregrinator_six> po nem é...?! tá de brincadeira, pra mim a minha dock já tem coisa pra caramba nela...?! :S
<Patricia> http://dark.pozadia.org/images/wallpapers/Dark-Forest-35836-240944.jpeg
<Patricia> :S
<g4scan> [15:11] <Megaf> ok, mas da ou nao pra fazer um no-brake com a linha de telefone?
<g4scan> [15:12] <pksato> P=V²/Z  6²/1200=?
<g4scan> [15:13] <pksato> ou ~3mW isso mal consegue ligar o aparelho de telefone.
<g4scan> [
<g4scan> eu acho
<Patricia> peregrinator_six, tudo ali no menu de cima me ajuda e muito
<g4scan> que esses caras
<g4scan> sao do big bang theory
<g4scan> uaihsiuahsa
<Patricia> P=V²/Z  6²/1200=
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, tá maluco rapaz...?!
<peregrinator_six> P:
<g4scan> uahauihuiaha
<peregrinator_six> errando de canal abestado... :P
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUAHSUAHUSHHAUHH...
<Patricia> g4scan, http://dark.pozadia.org/wallpaper/Mist-in-forrest/
<g4scan> nossa
<g4scan> ;S
<g4scan> offtopc
<g4scan> ne
<g4scan> ;S
<peregrinator_six> off nada Mandriva topic mesmo!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHUSHAUHSUAHSUAHSUHAU...
<g4scan> hauahua
<g4scan> x)
<Patricia> a g4scan e nao recomendo a colar linhas assim de outros canal aki nao e em nenhum outro canal, operadores pode nao gostar :S
<g4scan> ;\
<g4scan> malz
<g4scan> racismo
<g4scan> isso
<g4scan> AIUHAIUHAUIHAIHIUHAU
<Patricia> g4scan, http://andresantana.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/ws_darker_face_of_earth_1280x1024.jpg
<Patricia> g4scan, http://www.zastavki.com/pictures/1280x800/2009/Creative_Wallpaper_Fear_of_the_dark_015627_.jpg
<peregrinator_six> saindo, depois eu back toghetr ou sei lá como se vira com isso aê... :P aushuahsuahsuhasuhauhsuh... Patricia deixa esse cabra safado trampar menina... :P
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Patricia> rrsrs
<Patricia> http://www.animalwallpapers.net/images/wallpapers/dark_cat_1024x768-923996.jpeg
<yro_anjos> Patricia: Gnome que vc usa? Teve uma leve semelhança com kde4
<evandrox> boa tarde
<Patricia> http://www.google.com.br/images?q=wallpaper%20dark
<Patricia> yro_anjos :P
<evandrox> Patricia, pode me dar uma dica sobre o comando egrep?
<Patricia> yro_anjos, o mac parece com o gnome
<Patricia> yro_anjos, jamais usarei gnome
<g4scan> Patricia http://thsi.go.ro/dom_1280x1024.jpg
<Patricia> kde :D
<g4scan> vou usar este
<g4scan> :D
<evandrox> preciso excluir o do arquivo o resultado do comando
<Patricia> :P
<yro_anjos> Agor aque lebrei de quem copiei a ideia de por quase tudo no painel superior
<stargazer> yro_anjos, Torcedor e a mesma coisa que fan ?
<Patricia> a primeira impressão sempre marca . . .
<yro_anjos> hehehe
<Patricia> g4scan, coloca assim no google img "wallpaper dark carro"
<Patricia> 3 865 arquivos atualizados
<Patricia> :S
<g4scan> boa
<g4scan> allinurl:"wallpapper dark car"
<g4scan> :D
<yro_anjos> Não consigo fazer atualização do meu SO
<evandrox> Patricia,  ficou magoada?
<Patricia> yro_anjos, pq nao?
<Patricia> mmm ja sei
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> lembrei agora
<yro_anjos> ta dando ero no repositório do br pelo synaptic, mas a página abra normal
<Patricia> yro_anjos :O
<yro_anjos> vou espera o tráfego diminuir para tentar mais tarde
<Patricia> yro_anjos, pq nao instala versao mais novas?
<yro_anjos> Ja tentei indtalar o 10.10 ele disse que meu HD é velho, de fato ele tem uma idade...
<Patricia> mo kde tem se a liberdade de mudar o que vc quiser, no gnome vc so muda o que ele quer
<yro_anjos> *instalar
<Patricia> yro_anjos quantos gb?
<yro_anjos> to deixando para o sistema de arquivos 10 G
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> uma pena
<yro_anjos> Patricia: Tem que ter +?
<Patricia> no kde quando ele esta muito lento ou fica no pc tem diversas coisas que ajuda a deixar mais leve, no gnome vc nao tem isso :S
<Patricia> yro_anjos na vm eu instalo com 3 gb :P
<Patricia> srrssr
<Patricia> deve ser outra coisa
<yro_anjos> Mas virtualizei ele e fuciona tranquilamente.. porem é que não sei usar as outras partições reais
<Patricia> nao é jumper errado nao/
<Patricia> ?
<yro_anjos> ele é master e estar na partição bootavel
<Patricia> limite tipo o outro hd ali de 40 eu limitei para 32 e nem o windows ia :S
<Patricia> bios?
<Patricia> ram?
<yro_anjos> o problema da RAM solucionei incompartibilidade de pente
<Patricia> mmm
<yro_anjos> to apenas com!GB de RAM
<yro_anjos> 1GB
<yro_anjos> Patricia: tu entende de reprodução de vídeo?
<Patricia> mmm video eu cansei
<Patricia> :S
<yro_anjos> O Totem ele não mostra com muita nitidez os videos
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> o totem ele é burro desculpa dizer assim mas é
<Patricia> instala o restricted-extras talvez ajude
<Patricia> remove a pasta /.totem
<yro_anjos> Será q o gnome-play é melhor? Já instalei essas coisas
<Patricia> prefiro o vlc
<Patricia> o bom bom que eu achei
<Patricia> foi o kplayer do kde, mas é muito muito bugadao
<yro_anjos> Faz tempo que usei o VLC, vou experimentar ele ....
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> tem outros q roda melhor q o totem mas sao para kde
<Patricia> ai ja viu gnome com coisas de kde so da bug e erros
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> vou ajudar a daniele, ate logo
<yro_anjos> Não uso KDE fiquei ipinotizado pelo gnome
<yro_anjos> inter
<rafael> Olá, alguem poderia me ajudar a fazer funcionar os meus efeitos visuais no ubuntu?
<yro_anjos> rafael: qual versão vc usa?
<rafael> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 20 14:21:58 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<yro_anjos> Ubuntu 10.04 ou 10.10?
<rafael> como vejo? sou leigo
<rafael> hehehe
<yro_anjos> Alias faça o seguinte clica como botão direito na área livre da tua área de trabalho
<rafael> hm
<fserve> 2.6.32 é 10.04
<yro_anjos> alterar plano de fundo> aba efeitos visuais
<yro_anjos> é o mesmo que o meu, então faça issoque descrevir, uma pergunta: vc usa placa aceleradora de vídeo?
<rafael> sim... na verdade deixa eu te adiantar pq já dei uma quebrada de cabeça nisso no google
<rafael> parece que é um problema relativamente comum
<yro_anjos> obrigado fserve não são de alguns detales
<yro_anjos> descreva!
<rafael> quando eu vou na parte de efeitos visuais recebo a mensagem: "the composite extension is not available"
<evandrox> Patricia, desistiu de dar dicas?
<rafael> e quando dou um "lspci" tem essa informação no meio delas:
<rafael> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
<yro_anjos> evandrox: ela ta ajudando a dani, não me pergunte quem é que não sei...
<yro_anjos> rafael: me diz uma coisa vc instalou o drive da nVidia?
<evandrox> yro_anjos, será um usuário imaginário?
<evandrox> rs rs rs
<rafael> nao... o ubuntu instalou sozinho eu imagino
<yro_anjos> kkkkk
<rafael> eu dei um sudo apt-get update e fui em Drives de hardware pra ver se aparecia alguma coisa
<evandrox> yro_anjos, tem algum conhecimento de comandos pelo terminal?
<evandrox> preciso apagar parte de um arquivo texto
<evandrox> co o comando egrep já localizei, agora preciso apagar
<rafael> ai tem 2 opções la: Driver de aceleracao Nvidea ( versão 173 ), e Driver de aceleracao Nvidea ( versao current )
<yro_anjos> faça o seguinte va em menu>sistema?administração>driver de hardware
<rafael> ja tentei ambas e o problema continua
<rootsh> evandrox: sed
<yro_anjos> evandrox: pouco
<yro_anjos> rafael: tem algum driver selecionado? Bolinha verde?
<Patricia> Voltei :)
<yro_anjos> selecione a versão 173 e clique no ativar no canto inferio direito
<rafael> yro_anjos, inicialmente tava na 173 e nao tava funcionando
<rafael> eu coloquei na current e reiniciei e continua sem funcionar
<Patricia> Daniele = aki em casa = ajudar com matematica = ela é minha namorada = nao gosto de pessoas com ma aparencia linguistica  = vou te ignorar para o resto da vida
<yro_anjos> desculpe...
<yro_anjos> tenho mania de engulia letras
<yro_anjos> rafael: agora não sei o que fazer, pois o meu estava na versão anterior tive que atualizar o driver para poder usar os efeitos
<rafael> ( deixa eu te fazer outra pergunta aqui paralelamente heheheh eu tinha uma particao D:\ no windows com meus arquivos importantes... ai como  eu instalei o Ubuntu usando aquele Wubbi, tenho muito pouco espaço no linux e to precisando instalar um programa grande no linux. Se eu instalar nesse meu D:\ toda vez que eu precisar usar o programa é so eu montar a particao e abrir ele né? vai ta funcionando normal? )
<Patricia>  e ela nao é usuario linux, eu nao deixo, ainda, ela esta aprendendo para depois usar. claro que eu estou ensinando :)
<rafael> droga... será q se eu formatar e instalar o ubuntu mais novo direitinho vai funcionar os efeitos visuais? :(
<Pskol> benditos efeitos visuais
<yro_anjos> rafael: quando vc for formatar, crie uma partição separada para /home assim vc nãoperderá seus arquivos
<rafael> bem
<rafael> no windows eu usava o c:\ pro sistema e d:\ pros arquivos pessoais, to pensando em só rancar fora  o c:\ e colocar o ubuntu
<yro_anjos> sim tu ainda tem essa partição?
<rafael> sim...
<rafael> foi até o q te perguntei
<rafael> to instalando um programa nela, aqui no linux
<rafael> será q tem problema?
<yro_anjos> ele ler normalmente essa partição
<rafael> sempre q eu ligar ele ja monta em /media/PESSOAL né?
<rafael> se esse software funcionar já da pra eu migrar de vez pro linux hehehe =)
<yro_anjos> rafael: sem problema, essa é uma das partes boa so linux, compartibilidade
 * Patricia estudando sobre histologia anatomia e morfologia --> Busy
<yro_anjos> rafael: ai como é que ta???
<rafael> opa
<rafael> o programa q instalei ta funcionando direitinho
<rafael> =)
<rafael> agora só tem 2 coisas pra ficar perfeito
<rafael> os efeitos visuais, que eu nao tenho a mínima ideia de como funciona
<yro_anjos> e...
<rafael> e um detalhezinho com os monitores... eu trabalho com 2 monitores widescreen 22''. Não sei por que, tanto o windows quanto o linux reconhecem o da samsung como o principal
<rafael> e eu uso o da LG como principal
<rafael> ai o painel do linux por exemplo fica no monitor da direita, nao no q fica de frente pra mim
<rafael> =P
<yro_anjos> Opa! Agora isso não é comigo... tentou trocar o pluge dos monitores???
<rafael> tentei
<rafael> coloquei até o da LG pra ficar com a porta DVI q é melhorzinha né
<rafael> mas até quando o pc tá ligando, antes de dar boot em qualquer sistema, o da samsung entra primeiro.
<yro_anjos> ta uma procurada no google, algo a respeito disso... acho que tem como tar prioridade ao outro..
<rafael> agora desculpa tá te enchendo o saco mas prometo que é a ultima coisa...
<rafael> ai o seu msn tá conectando?
<rafael> hahaha
<yro_anjos> simm
<rafael> Aqui não conecta e da "Nenhum motivo especificado"
<rafael> messenger.hotmail.com:1863
<rafael> ?
<yro_anjos> tu usa o que?
<rafael> Empathy
<yro_anjos> uso o pidigin
<yro_anjos> mais tem um galera que usa...
<rafael> é... sempre funcionou com esse empathy
<rafael> hj q não tá indo
<yro_anjos> bom deve ser problema do.....
<yro_anjos> pera aiiii.. realmente não to consguindo conectar agora... ele caiu e nãoentrou mais
<rafael> deve ser pau no servidor do msn mesmo então
<yro_anjos> rafael: Agora é só vc buscar info de efeitos visuais p/ ubunto no oráculo "gooooooogle"
<rafael> é o jeito
<rafael> to quebrando a cabeça aqui
<rafael> hehehe
<yro_anjos> rafael: é bom que vc aprende...
<Patricia|Ocupada> porque aplicativos gtk falham tanto  sao pensados que da para se comparar com o wine rodando um .exe
<Patricia|Ocupada> *tanto e sao
<Patricia|Ocupada> *.exe?
<user_6> Patricia|Ocupada: isso só acontece com vc, pois comigo isso nunca aconteceu não...
<Patricia|Ocupada> isso acontece com todos
<Patricia|Ocupada> que realmente usa gtk
<user_6> inverdade, comigo nunca aconteceu, então sua afirmação é lenda e não procede!
<user_6> eu uso o Ubuntu
<Patricia|Ocupada> ...
<Patricia|Ocupada> vc nem usou gtk de verdade por isso diz isso ai
<Patricia|Ocupada> ¬¬
<Patricia|Ocupada> usa gtk no que? msn? kkkkkk
<user_6> então tá bem, tá me chamando de mentiroso, a conversa tá descendo de nivel, então pode acreditar no que vc quiser...
<Patricia|Ocupada> vai la
<zer0ne> the room is on fire
<Patricia|Ocupada> abre o easytag coloque para mudar a ID3 de 9000 musicas e me diz
<Patricia|Ocupada> zer0ne, :D boa tarde
<zer0ne> Patricia|Ocupada: :**
<zer0ne> boa tarde
<Patricia|Ocupada> :)
<zer0ne> ixiiii to nem ligado na hora... tenho que buscar o meu cachorro na tosa
<zer0ne> já volto
<Patricia|Ocupada> ok zer0ne
<zer0ne|afk> guenta ae que já volto
<Patricia|Ocupada> :)
<rafael> q servidor e porta de msn vcs tão usando?
<yro_anjos> Patricia|Ocupada: tu usa twiter
<yro_anjos> rafael: nem eu conseguir conectar mais no msn
<rafael> :/
<Patricia|Ocupada> rafael, emesene ou bitlbee
<Patricia|Ocupada> yro_anjos, nao nao
<Patricia|Ocupada> tenho uma conta no orkut nem ligo para ela :s
<rafael> Patricia|Ocupada, que?
<rafael> vc tá falando do client?
<Patricia|Ocupada> rafael, use emesene ou bitlbee para msn no linux
<yro_anjos> Patricia|Ocupada: ele usa epa...
<rafael> hmm... eu tava usando empathy
<Patricia|Ocupada> "a culpa nao e' do gtk (pelo menos nao deve ser)"
<Patricia|Ocupada> "ele nao e' modular, ele e' um encaspulador de funcoes"
<Patricia|Ocupada> "horrivel"
<Patricia|Ocupada> "qt e' muito melhor"
<Patricia|Ocupada> mmm
<rafael> o corretor ortográfico do meu Xchat tá em pt-br mas do ubuntu tá em inglês :/
<Patricia|Ocupada> coloque no ubuntu tambem
<Patricia|Ocupada> :S
<yro_anjos> usava o msn pelo xchat com btlbee mais ele caia muito
<Patricia|Ocupada> yro_anjos, mmm
<yro_anjos> to usando agora o pidgin
<Patricia|Ocupada> mmm
<rafael> hmm
<yro_anjos> so não to conseguindo usar o twitter
<rafael> to evitando ir pro pidgin pq ele nao identifica o usuário naqueles grupos do msn
<rafael> hehehe
<yro_anjos> Identifica sim senhor
<Patricia|Ocupada> yro_anjos, a se eu estivesse feito igual v disse :S
<Patricia|Ocupada> tinha ganhado mais
<rafael> aqui todo mundo faz CC ?
<rafael> hehehe
<Patricia|Ocupada> cC?
<rafael> ciencia da computação
<Patricia|Ocupada> mmm
<yro_anjos> Patricia|Ocupada: ta se referindo das TAGS das músicas?
<Patricia|Ocupada> uhummm
<Patricia|Ocupada> tou aki pasta por pasta :S
<yro_anjos> rafael: Comecei estudar Sistema de Informações e estou cursando pedagogia
<Patricia|Ocupada> yro_anjos professor?
<Patricia|Ocupada> a nao :(
<Patricia|Ocupada> yro_anjos, que materia?
<yro_anjos> vou matar todas as crinçinhas do jardimmmmm
<Patricia|Ocupada> ;O
<rafael> ou
<Patricia|Ocupada> normalmente professores sao chatos e ruins e vc nao é mmm
<yro_anjos> Tenho como foco a educação utilizando o software livre ou com pedagogia Social
<rafael> rapidao... quando meu ubuntu liga tá lá usuário: Rafael... digito minha senha e entra normal
<rafael> se eu dou Ctrl+ALt+F2, e tento logar nao vai nem a pau
<Patricia|Ocupada> ^^
<Patricia|Ocupada> tty
<Patricia|Ocupada> :D
<Patricia|Ocupada> rafael, tty :D vai sim
<yro_anjos> Acabei de testar... deu certo nomeu
<Patricia|Ocupada> tty é um amor :D
<Patricia|Ocupada> o tty é o verdadeiro ubuntu
<Patricia|Ocupada> :D
<rafael> dei até ps -aux pra ver qual nome q tá nos meu processos
<rafael> rafael    1672  0.3  3.1 301820 65480 ?        Sl   16:18   0:05 xchat
<rafael> digito rafael no login e minha senha
<rafael> nao logga
<yro_anjos> Foi ocm o DOS que me apaixonei pela linha de comando
<yro_anjos> hummm
<Patricia|Ocupada> rafael mmm
<rafael> vo tentar mudar minha senha aqui no terminal do X
<rafael> como faz?
<rafael> hahaha
<Patricia|Ocupada> rafael, digite calmamente, minusculo o nome do usuario
<yro_anjos> use o terminal pelo teu modo gráfico mesmo
<rafael> é pq to seguindo um tutorial aqui pra instalar a placa de video e ele pede agora pra matar o X
<rafael> então axo q é melhor eu aprender a loggar pelo tty primeiro né
<rafael> hehehehe
<Patricia|Ocupada> passwd
<yro_anjos> Patricia|Ocupada: qual a diferença de usar o tty do terminal gráfico?
<Patricia|Ocupada> o tty é legal :) e leve vc
<Patricia|Ocupada> a diferença eque la é so ele
<Patricia|Ocupada> srsrsrsr
<Patricia|Ocupada> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<yro_anjos> tem coisas que ele faz  e o terminal não?
<Patricia|Ocupada> depende
<Patricia|Ocupada> alguns aplicativos funciona de forma diferente
<Patricia|Ocupada> mas é coisinhas minimas
<yro_anjos> Já me acustumei com o terminal...
<Patricia|Ocupada> :)
<Patricia|Ocupada> tipo
<yro_anjos> rafael: daquela formar que te expliquei ele não instalou tua placa de vídeo, é a mais simples que tem...
<Patricia|Ocupada> o irssi ou o weechat no tty eu "eu acho muito normal de ler as coisas" ja pelo konsole etc sao ruins
<Patricia|Ocupada> o pai diz q é fundamental dominar o tty e a interface grafica :S
<yro_anjos> Pai, LINUS???
<Patricia|Ocupada> srrsrs
<Patricia|Ocupada> nao
<rafael> bem
<rafael> vou pra parte dificil
<rafael> se eu voltar é pq funcionou
<rafael> haeiuhaeiuhea
<Patricia|Ocupada> kkkk
<yro_anjos> Patricia|Ocupada: as conecxões 3G o IP é dinámico?
<Patricia|Ocupada> yro_anjos, pelo o que eu vejo das pessoas usar, algumas é sim e outras nao
<yro_anjos> rafael: ok... que o DOS te tenha! kkk
<yro_anjos> To querendo acessar minha máquina remotamente... porém em umas &%&(*7 que vive enchendo o meu saco, querendo entrar...
<Patricia|Ocupada> 3g nao da para acesso remoto
<Patricia|Ocupada> team da
<Patricia|Ocupada> teamviewer
<yro_anjos> Issso não sabia... e as pragas que querem acessar minha máquina?
<Patricia|Ocupada> mmm?
<Patricia|Ocupada> yro_anjos, qual seu firewall?
<yro_anjos> não uso
<yro_anjos> recomenda ummmm
<Patricia|Ocupada> nao conheço muito de firewall
<Patricia|Ocupada> a ursinha disse q pode usar o ubuntu tranquilo sem firewall
<yro_anjos> vc usa algum?
<Patricia|Ocupada> nao
<yro_anjos> que o tty te proteja rafael....
<Patricia|Ocupada> ja instalei o firestarter
<Patricia|Ocupada> mas faz tempo
<Porcks> Patricia|Ocupada:  um bem simples é o ufw pra quem usa o ubuntu
<Patricia|Ocupada> uhumm o ElDeablo ja me fez instalar uma vez :P
<Patricia|Ocupada> srsrrs
<Porcks> Patricia|Ocupada: instale tb o gufw pra ter uma interface grafica
<Patricia|Ocupada> quando eu instava essas coisas dava problemas :S, parei de mexer nessas coisas, pc funcionando normal :D
<Porcks> Patricia|Ocupada: q tipo de problemas?
<yro_anjos> bom até o momneto não tive problema qualquer tipo de acesso via ssh ou remoto tem que ter minha autorização, mesmo assim desabilitei o acesso
<Patricia|Ocupada> uma vez eu ate atentei tanto o andre que ele deve ter ficado com raiva ;P
<Patricia|Ocupada> Porcks rede etc
<zitecrs> boa tarde
<Patricia|Ocupada> boa tarde
<yro_anjos> boa...
<Porcks> Patricia|Ocupada: aqui a unica coisa q tive que liberar foi torrent
<Patricia|Ocupada> Porcks mmm
<Patricia|Ocupada> mas sei la talvez erra o gnome
<Porcks> Patricia|Ocupada: mas ele ja vem com algumas configurações prontas para os programas mais usados
<Patricia|Ocupada> mmm
<zitecrs> instalei o ubuntu 10.10 aqui, gostei muito do gnome. Quero instalar o KDE também, preciso de ajuda com os repositorios
<Patricia|Ocupada> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Patricia|Ocupada> sudo apt-get install kde-full
<Patricia|Ocupada> so isso :)
<yro_anjos> Mas o gnome fica instalado?
<Patricia|Ocupada> notei melhorias instalando o kde-full
<Patricia|Ocupada> yro_anjos sim se quiser
<Patricia|Ocupada> recomendo remover tudo dele
<Patricia|Ocupada> sudo apt-get autoremove gnome
<Patricia|Ocupada> usar apenas as bibliotecas do gnome
<yro_anjos> hummm entendir agora, mas teri a opção de escolher o tipo de ambiente a ser usado?
<Patricia|Ocupada> yro_anjos sim sim
<Patricia|Ocupada> "tipo de sessao"
<yro_anjos> isso!
<Patricia|Ocupada> na tela de login
<yro_anjos> minha preocupação seria desinstalar o gnome ...
<zitecrs> acho q nao tenho o kde nos repositorios
<Patricia|Ocupada> porque?
<Patricia|Ocupada> zitecrs, tem sim sudo apt-get update
<zitecrs> pretendo ficar com os dois gerenciadores de janela
<Patricia|Ocupada> nao faz isso
<zitecrs> patricia, o que pode acontecer se eu tentar ficar com os dois?
<Patricia|Ocupada> seu pc vai ficar um lixo
<yro_anjos> lerdoooo
<zitecrs> entao ficarei com o gnome apenas
<Patricia|Ocupada> lerdo, vai começar a dar problemas em som video rede, etc
<zitecrs> vc já me convenceu... to satisfeito com o gnome!
<Patricia|Ocupada> e eu com o kde :)
<zitecrs> rs
<Patricia|Ocupada> feliz para sempre < eu
<yro_anjos> aquilo que eu vi é KDE?
<Patricia|Ocupada> triste amanha ou depois < voce
<Patricia|Ocupada> yro_anjos, quando?
<zitecrs> patricia, como vc gosta do kde, eu gostaria de saber quais as vantagens eu teria com ele...
<yro_anjos> o seu printe de hj
<yro_anjos> *print
<zitecrs> eu gostava mto do k3b
<Patricia|Ocupada> zitecrs qt é mais leve e falha menos
<rafael> sobrevivi
<rafael> =)
<zitecrs> o kde é mais leve que o gnome?
<Pskol> mais leve? @@
<yro_anjos> rafael: fucionou a placa?
<rafael> uai
<rafael> como eu descubro?
<rafael> haeiuaehuae
<Patricia|Ocupada> Pskol, sim
<Pskol> Patricia|Ocupada, duvido
<aluno> ntu
<yro_anjos> vai em sistema>
<Patricia|Ocupada> Pskol, kde sem efeitos é sim
<aluno> W: Erro GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org maverick Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<rafael> eu fiz tudo q o tutorial falou pra fazer... ai cliquei em reiniciar o X e tá funcionando
<yro_anjos> Acho gnome mais leve que o kde
<Pskol> so se for em um computadore core 2 quad com 4 de ram,, ai vc nem sente
<aluno> como resolve esse erro?
<Patricia|Ocupada> Pskol, e tem essa parte tambem
<zitecrs> o gnome ficou show com o compiz
<Patricia|Ocupada> yro_anjos, depende muito
<Pskol> agora se pega um pentium 3 eu quero verrrrr
<Pskol> rs
<Pskol> :P
<Patricia|Ocupada> kakakakakak
<Porcks> aluno: instale o medibuntu-keyring
<Patricia|Ocupada> o gnome ainda vai ficar bom um dia
<Patricia|Ocupada> yro_anjos, http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/Patriciaimagem7.jpeg
<Pskol> Patricia|Ocupada, parece o windows 7
<aluno> vlw Porcks!
<Patricia|Ocupada> kakakkkakakakkakkakak
<Pskol> :D
 * Pskol corre!
<Patricia|Ocupada> Pskol, nem em sonho querido :P
<rafael> po
<rafael> agora tá aparecendo "Efeitos visuais não puderam ser habilitados" mas deu pra ver q ele tentou
<rafael> isso visto ao q tava antes q travava, já é um avanço
<Patricia|Ocupada> outra coisa q notei
<Patricia|Ocupada> no gnome "eu usei gnome :P" esses efeitos dele dava tanto problema, no kde nao
<yro_anjos> rafael: menu>sistema>administração>Dricer ...
<rafael> yro_anjos,
<yro_anjos> Esse print mesmo, jurava que era gnome com uma certa semelhanca com KDE4
<yro_anjos> rafael: diga
<zitecrs> patricia, a placa gforce roda mto redondinha no gnu-linux... ainda nao tive problemas com os efeitos visuais...
<Patricia|Ocupada> gravar a tela qual o melhor aplicativo o gtk-mydesk akilo é ruim
<rafael> agora no drivers de hardware tá aparecendo: Não há drivers proprietários em uso no sistema.
<Patricia|Ocupada> yro_anjos :P
<yro_anjos> hummm aiii não sei o q deuuuu
 * yro_anjos comendo 
<Patricia|Ocupada> UdontKnow, esta ai?
<ffr76> alguem conhece emulador de ps2 para ubuntu?
<Patricia|Ocupada> eu nao
<Patricia|Ocupada> ffr76, #ubuntugames
<Patricia|Ocupada> eles sao loucos por games :S
<ffr76> Patricia|Ocupada,brigaduuu
<Patricia|Ocupada> :)
<Venereo> alguem pode ajudar com os acentos?
<Venereo> tenho acentos na shell, nao tenho é no nano e no aplpine
<CaioAlonso> alguém aí tem o endereço do site feito pelo time de tradução br, que dá pra pesquisar por termos comuns?
<Pskol> ffr76, mal tem pra windows, bem dificil ter pra linux
<Patricia> na tela do mode recover tem o dpkg, ele executa um comando
<Patricia> alguem sabe qual é?
<YuriBokaleff78y7>  oi
<Sandres> oi
<YuriBokaleff78y7>  blz man
<Sandres> a barra bagunçou ... como corrige? :S
<Patricia> Resolvido a questao do gtk, sempre kde tem uma solução  a mais :)
<Patricia> converter de .ogv para outro formato sem perda de qualidade, sem perda de resolução, alguem ja conseguiu fazer isso?
<Sandres> como reorganiza a barra?
<Patricia> Sandres botao direto adicionar
<Patricia> no painel claro
<Patricia> ou entao
<Patricia> veja a pasta gnome
<Patricia> e renomeia ela
<Patricia> use por conta e risco
<Sandres> não entendi
<Patricia> no seu home, tem uma pasta chamada gnome
<Patricia> nela conte suas configurações, do gnome
<Patricia> preferencias temas wallpapers etc
<Patricia> o que acontece se vc apagar ela?
<Sandres> não tem reorganizar? :S
<Sandres> sem precisar apagar ela?
<Patricia> vai recriar apos o logo
<Patricia> tem sim
<Sandres> a área de notificações ficou lá no canto agora
<Patricia> vai na barra do gnome
<Sandres> a lixeira veio mais pra esquerda
<Sandres> ficou bagunçado
<Patricia> onde fica os menus feios
<Patricia> clica com o botao direito do mouse
<Sandres> não são feios. :S .. não fala assim deles
<Patricia> sao horriveis
<Patricia> tem um "adicionar ao painel"
<Patricia> clica nele
<Patricia> e vai adicionando
<Sandres> ah
<Sandres> quer dizer
<Patricia> nao me pergunte o nome de cada coisa. :)
<Sandres> volta e meia bagunça
<Patricia> pq nao lembro :S
<Sandres> vou ter que fazer isso sempre?
<Patricia> rsrsrssrrs
<Patricia> nao deveria acontecer
<Sandres> tá doida, vou apagar a pasta gnome
<Patricia> mas gnome é assim mesmo
<Patricia> apaga nao
<Patricia> so muda o nome
<Patricia> ja vale
<Patricia> :0
<MarceloVaz> os icones do painel bagunçam ?
<Patricia> :)
<Sandres> sim
<MarceloVaz> se clicar com o botao direito em cima de cada um
<MarceloVaz> vai ver q tem uma opção de "travar"
<Patricia> da tambem
<MarceloVaz> ai n bagunça mais
<Sandres> inclusive o relogio volta e meia bagunça
<Patricia> MarceloVaz, diz para ele como ele arrumar
<Patricia> ja ta feio a bagunça :P
<MarceloVaz> incluse o relogio
<Sandres> aparece só a data
<MarceloVaz> deve ser fixado Sandres
<MarceloVaz> inclusive*
<Sandres> mas, já faz um bom tempo que isso acontece, ;s
<Sandres> de qualquer forma, valeu pela ajuda (:
<Patricia> MarceloVaz, sabe converter video? sem perder qualidade etc?
<MarceloVaz> reseta o painel entao
<Sandres> vou apagar a pasta gnome2
<Sandres> pode, né?
<MarceloVaz> rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<MarceloVaz> e reinicia o gnomis
<Patricia> MarceloVaz, .ogv
<Sandres> como faço para reiniciar o gnome?
<MarceloVaz> ffmpeg Patricia ?
<Patricia> Salvia, sudo es killall Xorg
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> ops
<Patricia> Salvia, sudo killall Xorg
<Patricia> MarceloVaz, mmm mas nao vai perde qualidade?
<MarceloVaz> se o video é ruim
<MarceloVaz> ganhar qualidade n vai
<Patricia> o video é bom
<MarceloVaz> depende de como vc vai converter
<Patricia> :)
<MarceloVaz> vc precisa em q ?
<Patricia> diga me a melhor maneira :d
<MarceloVaz> avi mp4 ?
<Patricia> mmm qual acha melhor?
<Patricia> ele tem que ficar menor q 49mb :S
<Patricia> pq ele é 49mb
<Patricia> :S
<MarceloVaz> qual a duração do video?
<Patricia> pera pera
<Patricia> 3 minutos no maximo
<MarceloVaz> qualidade boa com tamanho pequeno no final
<wzk> Patricia: .ogv diminui o tamanho do arquivo?
<MarceloVaz> acho q o melhor seria rm Patricia
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> MarceloVaz kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarceloVaz> ?
<Patricia> wzk .ogv acho q nao :S
<Patricia> MarceloVaz, rm -rf
<Patricia> srrsrs
<MarceloVaz> nao :D
<wzk> hm.. pra reduzir tamanho do arquivo, qual formato vc recomenda?
<MarceloVaz> rm = real movie
<MarceloVaz> ou rmvb
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> tem para linux?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<Patricia> qual o nome?
<MarceloVaz> Patricia http://jonathasonline.wordpress.com/2008/04/01/convertendo-videos-para-rmvb-no-gnulinux/
<wzk> vlw MarceloVaz
<Patricia> obrigada MarceloVaz
<MarceloVaz> particularmente prefiro mpg1
<MarceloVaz> mas pra ficar pequeno e com boa qualidade tem q ser rm mesmo
<wzk> é o jeito.. a pasta de vídeos tá gigante por aqui! hehe
<ronnie> pessoal
<ronnie> alguem pode me da uma maozinha aqui
<Patricia> MarceloVaz, mmm
<Patricia> ronnie diga sua pergunta quem souber te ajuda
<ronnie> ok!
<ronnie> tem 2 kerneis instalado, um generico(default) e outro rt, mais queria o rt default
<ronnie> como faço?
<Patricia> tem um arquivo que escolhe
<Patricia> melhor um aplicativo
<Patricia> startup-manager
<Patricia> ele
<Patricia> tem essa opção
<ronnie> opa, esse programa ja vem instalado?
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> instala ele uai
<ronnie> ok
<Patricia> sudo apt-get install startup-manager
<Romil> boa noite a todos
<ronnie> boa
<Sandres> boa pa ti.
<ronnie> vou reiniciar pra v se deu certo Patricia
<wzk> boa noite!
<Patricia> ok
<Patricia> ops ja foi
<Patricia> srsrrs
<Patricia> Romil, boa noite :)
<Esigolo> Pessoal atualizei o Kernel do MM e depois disso notei que nao estao mais aparecendo atualizacoes... sera que isso se deve ao fato de utilizar um novo Kernel?
<peregrinator_six> Good night humans beings.
<Sandres> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<dbahiaz> Patricia deu certo +- , obrigado
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, é atrazado, mas, cerve ainda... http://meupinguim.com/como-aumentar-velocidade-apt-get/
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<peregrinator_six> *serve...
<Patricia> dbahiaz mmm
<Patricia> peregrinator_six, :D
<Patricia> obrigada
<Patricia> dbahiaz o que deu errado?
<dbahiaz> perai, e ti falo
<ronnie> Patricia, no boot fica uma mensagem : mount: no ..../dev ....
<ronnie> algo, como sem ponto de montagem
<ronnie> e demora um pouco pra entrar
<Patricia> mmm nao mexo muito no grub nao,
<Patricia> XD vai ter q ver com outra pessoa :S
<ronnie> me tira uma duvida
<ronnie> eu nao tenho outro sistema instalado, mesmo assim eu preciso do grub?
<Esigolo> ronnie, sim por conta das versoes de Kernel que tu pode ter
<peregrinator_six> !grub
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<ronnie> Esigolo, entendi
<peregrinator_six> se o sistema nõa tem gerenciador de boot, como irá "bootar"...?! ;)
<Esigolo> ronnie, tipo sabe o modo de recuperacao e o memtest?
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, \o/
<Esigolo> ronnie, isso eh o grub listando as opcoes de boot
<peregrinator_six> *não...
<ronnie> sei, mais tem uma coisa
<jaypur> algm aqui tem experiencia com shadowbox???
<_Augusto_> Boa noite a todos os amantes da liberdade...
<ronnie> nao aparece tela do grub pra mim
<Esigolo> boa notie
<ronnie> eu nao tenho 2 sistemas
<Esigolo> noite
<wzk> opa
<ronnie> so ubuntu
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, e ae garoto td tranquilo..?
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, que amante que nada, com liberdade eu sou é casado mesmo! fielzão mano! :P
<ronnie> nao tem aquela tela dos keerneis
<peregrinator_six> UASHUAHSUAHUSHAUH...
<Esigolo> ronnie, bota pelo cd usa o modo de recuperacao e intala o grub
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, estou bem sim, graças a DEUS! :)
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, rssrsrssrs...claro q é....rsssssss
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, q bom cara....
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, e com vc boy, como tãom as coisas...?!
<peregrinator_six> *tão...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, eu to sempre de boa...em paz, tranquilo....
<ronnie> eu instalei o grub grub2 grub splashimagem burg, e mesmo assim não aparece a tela pra selecionar os kerneis
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, beleza boy. :)
<Esigolo> por que tu ta usando a imagem carregada em memoria nao eh?? (live)?
<ronnie> pra mudar o kernel segui a dica da patricia
<ronnie> statupmanager
<Patricia> statup-manager
<Patricia> :P
<ronnie> nao patricia
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, me diga uma coisa, qdo eu saio pro terminal usando ctrl+alt+f2, como faço pra voltar depois...?
<ronnie> é como escrevi mesmo
<Esigolo> _Augusto_, CTRL + ALT + F7
<Patricia> ronnie :P
<peregrinator_six> Esigolo, eu iria responder... :|
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUHAUSHAUHSU...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, outra coisa meu teclado usb nao funfa no ubuntu, so na tela de boot, o q pode ser?
<ronnie> na verdade : startupmanager
<Esigolo> peregrinator_six,  sorry por me meter hehe
<_Augusto_> calma rapaziada sou novato na area, to querendo aprender....rrsrsrs
<ronnie> rsss
<peregrinator_six> Esigolo, beleza man, somos todos uma familia de pinguins, uns mais gordos outros mais bonitos... :P
<Esigolo> ronnie, ele tava bootando e parou o que rolou?
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrsrsrsrsr!
<Esigolo> uAhuAhuahuahuahuahuauhahuahua
<ronnie> vou explicar
<Esigolo> _Augusto_,  no minimo o modulo encarregado nao esta sendo carregado no boot
<ronnie> tenho 2 kerneis, um generico default, dai instalei o RT, e queria entrar por ele
<ronnie> so que não tem a tela do Grub aqui, uso apenas o Ubuntu
<ronnie> sem dual boot
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, pois é meu camarada...
<ronnie> dai pra mudar o kernel usei o startupmanager
<Esigolo> _Augusto_,
<Esigolo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallUSBKeyboard
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, entao mais a webcam funfa na mesma saida usb
<ronnie> so que fica uma mensagem travando o boot, ele entra mais demora um pouco
<ronnie> Esigolo, entendeu?
<Esigolo> ronnie, mas sem gerenciador de boot vc nao consegue exibir as opcoes de boot saco?? ele vai bootar o kernel padrao nas opcoes configuradas
<Esigolo> ronnie, se vc instalar o grub e mandar um sudo grub-update
<ronnie> sim, por isso tive que instalar o startup
<Esigolo> ronnie, ele vai listar as opcoes disponiveis acredito eu
<ronnie> pq nao tem menu pra escolher
<ronnie> sudo: grub-update: command not found
<Esigolo> update-grub entao
<Esigolo> uhauuahuahhua
<Esigolo> xo ve aqui
<Esigolo> sudo update-grub mesmo
<Esigolo> _Augusto_, mas com a maquina rodando funciona?? ou tbm nao?
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, nao eu nao sei o q acontece, pqo teclado e novo....
<ronnie> bom, o unico arquivo de grub instalado aqui são: grub-common, grub-pc
<Esigolo> _Augusto_, me explica uma coisa .. se tu logar na maquina e plugar o teclado na saida USB que vc ta falando ela funciona
<Esigolo> ?
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, se eu ligar o teclado agora junto com o outro, gera conflito?
<Esigolo> ronnie, vc ja mandou um sudo apt-get install grub?
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, nao
<ronnie> ja
<ronnie> vou novamente
<Esigolo> _Augusto_ pode botar sem crise
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, em nenhuma das usb...
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, certo
<ronnie> qual grub é o padrão do 10.04
<Esigolo> _Augusto_, qual sua motherboard?
<ronnie> o legacy ou o grub2
<Esigolo> ronnie, nao lembro :(
<Esigolo> Esigolo, eu uso o 10.10 e grub2
<ronnie> eu acho que ele nao instalou essa onça , pq nao tenho dual boot
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, Asus
<Esigolo> ronnie, ele instala sim mesmo sem outro OS
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, http://pastebin.com/Fz4RtzZA
<kayros> fala NOZES tudo bem
<Esigolo> _Augusto_, modelo?? preciso olhar controlador USB dessa mobo
<kayros> fala Patricia..
<Patricia> kayros oi
<kayros> tudo bem gata././ me diz uma coisa vc conhece algum programa legal para rodar o sip voip
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, A7V600-X
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> ekiga
<Patricia> mas sao ruins
<kayros> eu uso o voip da www.azzu.com.br
<Patricia> mmm
<kayros> me diz um q seja bom.. pq eu sei q quando se trata de audio no linux nada presta
<jaypur> Patricia, hello dear
<Patricia> jaypur oi
<Patricia> kayros nenhum :)
<jaypur> Patricia, como estao as coisas
<kayros> q maus..
<Patricia> jaypur nao tao boas :S
<kayros> so tenho q usar voip no xp mesmo..
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> melhor solução
<Patricia> :)
<kayros> pessimo.. alguem tem q criar um programa para isso.. pq quem tem uma linha voip fica sem mesmo.. no linux
<Patricia> uhumm
<Esigolo> _Augusto_, essa mobo eh bem conhecida por problemas com o controlador USB dela
<Patricia> o ekiga bonitinho e funciona, mas do nada ele parar de buscar a lista de contatos :s
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, entendo...
<Esigolo> _Augusto_, to vendo aqui se acho o driver pra tu calmae
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, ta certo, ta valendo
<Patricia> kayros, melhor coisa é
<Patricia> fala com o suporte e diz "eu uso linux e agora?"
<peregrinator_six> xiitas são mesmo uma raça disgraçada... :| AFF!
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, que issooooo...preconceito....rssssssssssssssss
<Esigolo> _Augusto_, cara tu ta usando qual versao de BIOS?
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, a ultma versao, nao lembro qual agora nao....
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, peguei do site a versao atualizada pra
<Esigolo> _Augusto_, tendeu
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, desculpa ai, pra essa mobo..
<marcos> boa  noite
<Ricardo__> marcos, se resolveu o prob do amsn ne
<Ricardo__> aki nao deu mais pau agora
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, dei-lhe uma forte mudada em meu Desk, vou postar a imagem em um banco de imagens na net e já, já lhe mostrei ai...
<marcos> ricsrdo nao cara
<marcos> ricardo:  nao
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, ta certo...
<Ricardo__> aki resolveu marcos
<marcos> ricardo:como conseguiu
<EngSkeeter> boas noites
<Ricardo__> sei la paro de dar pau
<Ricardo__> sem eu fazer nada
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, \o/
<Esigolo> _Augusto_, da um LSPCI e um LSUSB ai pls
<peregrinator_six> salve, salve EngSkeeter\o/
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six bls _o/
<peregrinator_six> :)
<EngSkeeter> pow hj deu uma chuva forte pra caramba aqui, fiquei sem energia
<marcos> ricardo: o novo  amsn vai  ser  escrito  em  python
<duke3d> o amsn ja nao eh um python?
<marcos> duke3d: ainda  nao
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, usando o lsusb mostra so a cam conectada
<EngSkeeter> problema com webcam eh?
<Esigolo> _Augusto_, e Se voce plugar a CAM na porta USB que tu falo que ta falhando? ela funciona? oO
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, todas as usb ta funcioando, penso q seja o teclado mesmo..
<Esigolo> _Augusto_, ahhhhhh AHUuhahuAHUHUAHU eu tava pensando que nenhuma tava oO
<marcos> tao  precisando  de  desenvolvedores  para  o amsn quem  for  programador  é  so  entra  no site deles  e  dar suas  piceladas
<marcos> pinceladas
<Esigolo> _Augusto_, entao deve ser o teclado mesmo..... mas se quiser tentar instalar o driver da VIA pro teu chipset http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, entao mas o estranho e q qdo o grub aparece o teclado funciona...
<Esigolo> _Augusto_, que tipo de teclado? Generico?
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, sim um baratinho q na epoca eu tava precisando, so q usava no win
<Esigolo> Alguem sabe se o update manager verifica versao do Kernel?
<CaioAlonso_> Esigolo, que eu saiba, sim
<CaioAlonso_> digo, atualiza o kernel quando tem pacote novo dele
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, eu cheguei ate a habilitar o pnp da bios pra ver se dava certo...
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso_,  CaioAlonso_ eu compilei um novo kernel 2.6.36 e o update manager nao ta mostrando mais nenhuma atualizacao a dias
<CaioAlonso_> mas acho que não verifica se o kernel é da mesma versão da qual os pacotes foram compilados
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso_, deve ser por isso entao
<CaioAlonso_> tenta o sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade pelo terminal
<CaioAlonso_> e vê se lá aparece
<Esigolo> nao retorna erro mas tambem nao mostra nada hehhehe
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, eu to usando o ubuntu 10.10
<Esigolo> _Augusto_, eh nesse caso ainda nao tem driver da VIA
<YuriBokaleff7y24>  oi
<CaioAlonso_> Esigolo, se mesmo pelo terminal não aparece update novo, e você tem certeza que tem update novo, experimenta trocar os repositórios
<YuriBokaleff7y24>  blz man
<peregrinator_six> YuriBokaleff7y24,  ~caroldorr@201-66-87-24.mganm702.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br :|
<Esigolo> Esigolo, entendo mas to usando os repo padroes do MM  tem alguma sugestao?
<CaioAlonso_> troca por um repositório brasileiro
<CaioAlonso_> e dá o sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<CaioAlonso_> se o update baixar as listas normal, e o upgrade num exibir nenhum update, é porque não tem o que atualizar mesmo
<CaioAlonso_> só se essa mudança de kernel afeta algo que eu desconheço
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, entao fiquemos em paz...q uma hora ele funfa....rss
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, valeu cara, obrigado pela força...
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso_, vou trocar.... mas de qualquer forma acho que soh vai ter atualizacao quando compilarem pra essa versao de kernel mesmo
<Esigolo> _Augusto_, desculpa nao poder te ajudar mais .....
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso_, mas essa versao de Kernel 2.6.36 ficou muito veloz
<Porcks> _Augusto_: ve na sua BIOS se tem uma opção PnP SO support ou Plug & Play os support deixe ela on ou yes
<CaioAlonso_> Esigolo, quanto tempo será que leva pro pessoal empacotar ela pro MM?
<Esigolo> acho que em breve viu
<CaioAlonso_> Esigolo, acho difícil os updates serem filtrados pela versão do kernel, porque se não a cada update do kernel teria que recompilar todos os pacotes do repositório
<Esigolo> por conta das melhorias ao suporte/ performance de video e o FS
<CaioAlonso_> entendo
<_Augusto_> Porcks, entao eu ja fiz isso, deixei on
<_Augusto_> Esigolo, q nada, vc ajudou foi muito com sua atençao, valeu mesmo....
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso_, faz todo sentido o que voce disse
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso_, isso me parece bem complexo por que existem varios pacotes que dep[endem diretamente de funcoues de kernel
<ronnie> Esigolo, cara não precisa do grub para dar boot
<ronnie> apenas para alterar entre kerneis
<CaioAlonso_> Esigolo, mas nenhum dos que existem pro 2.6.35 deixariam de funcionar pro 2.6.36, não deve ter quebrado nenhuma compatibilidade, mas vou dar uma pesquisada pra ver se o update-manager leva o kernel em conta
<Esigolo> ronnie, foi isso que tentei te dizer rsss
<ronnie> removi tudo referente a grub e bootou norrmal
<ronnie> rs
<ronnie> mais a mensagem ainda aparece
<ronnie> rs
<Esigolo> ronnie,  uahhuahuahuahu
<Porcks> _Augusto_: executa um lsmod no terminal e verifica se os modulos usbhid e hid estão ativos
<CaioAlonso_> Esigolo, você chegou a tentar o update pelo terminal?
<Esigolo> sim... ja mudei os repositorios e atualizei novamente
<CaioAlonso_> e não apareceu nada mesmo?
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso_, acho qeu nao deve ter saido nada e eu to aqui sofrendo por antecedencia
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso_, nadinha
<Esigolo> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<CaioAlonso_> Esigolo, é, deixa passar uma semana
<_Augusto_> Porcks, nada consta em relaçao a esses dois q vc mencionou...
<CaioAlonso_> Esigolo, aqui eu tenho uns ppa's adicionados então todo dia tem uns 30mb de pacote, você podia tentar adicionar algum pra testar
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso_, eu tenho do pidgin soh eu acho xo ve
<maraujo_3> boa noite srs
<maraujo_3> e sras tb
<CaioAlonso_> Esigolo, vai na página do ppa dele e compara a versão de lá com a do apt-cache policy pidgin
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso, boa ideia
<marcos> como  cofigura o  xadrez pra  jogar  online
<CaioAlonso> marcos, é o gnuchess?
<marcos> gl
<Porcks> _Augusto_: da um modprobe usbhid hid
<_Augusto_> Porcks, aki da fatal error /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/hid.ko)
<[celia]> hola
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso, eh ta na mesma versao
<Esigolo> acho qeu eh loucura minha mesmo
<Porcks> _Augusto_: tenta sudo
<CaioAlonso> Esigolo, é, hahaha, esperar pra ver agora
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso,  mudando um pouco de assunto eh verdade que a MS mudou o protocolo do WLM e agora nao temos mais suporte a webcam no messenger em linux
<Esigolo> ?
<_Augusto_> Porcks, agora nao deu erro
<ronnie> ???
<Porcks> _Augusto_: agora testa o teclado
<_Augusto_> Porcks, nada, nem sinal de vida, deve ser teclado mesmo
<CaioAlonso> Esigolo, mudou nessa última versão 2011
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso, salafrarios heheheheh
<CaioAlonso> Esigolo, eles ficam mudando o tempo todo, sempre complicando quem quer fazer engenharia reversa
<maraujo_3> cara eu uso no skype
<maraujo_3> a qualidade do stream é mto melhor
<maraujo_3> tanto pra audio como video q o msn
<Porcks> _Augusto_: tenta isso sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CaioAlonso> Dos fechados o skype parece ser o mais bonzinho com o linux, o client deles funciona bem aqui
<EngSkeeter> mas o skype eh multi protocolol?
<CaioAlonso> não, é só o deles
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso, aqui tambem ... se bem que minha webcam me da trabalho
<ronnie> mais isso é por ppouco tempo
<EngSkeeter> alguem usando o gnome-shell?
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso, quando abro o Cheese e boto pra gravar video ele trava ahuHUuah
<ronnie> jaja a rapazia reativa a web no emesenw
<Esigolo> EngSkeeter, eu usei no meu netbook
<_Augusto_> Porcks, ja fiz
<Porcks> _Augusto_: q teclado é esse em?
<CaioAlonso> Esigolo, acontecia comigo, nunca consegui fazer uma webcam funcionar no linux
<Esigolo> Patricia, "generico"
<Esigolo> ops
<_Augusto_> Porcks, multlaser generico
<EngSkeeter> eh que eu queria fazer integração emesene no status do gnomeshell
<Esigolo> EngSkeeter, no planeta ubuntu tava falando sobre isso nao tava?
<EngSkeeter> num sei, vou procurar
<Esigolo> planeta.ubuntubrasil.org
<Esigolo> mudando um pouco de assunto sera que tem problema citar outra dist linux aqui??? queria contar sobre o meego
<leleobhz> [09/11-20:51:24] < CaioAlonso> Esigolo, acontecia comigo, nunca consegui fazer uma webcam funcionar no linux
<leleobhz> eu fiz 3 funcionarem
<leleobhz> inclusive a do meu vaio funciona
<ronnie> aqui tb funcionava
<leleobhz> http://paodiqueijo.leleobhz.org/index.php/2008/10/22/hardware-ou-webcam-no-linuxubuntu/
<Esigolo> leleobhz, preciso olhar com mais calma eh que como nao uso nao dei atencao ainda
<leleobhz> relatei aqui
<ronnie> a webcam funciona
<leleobhz> :D
<CaioAlonso> leleobhz, confesso que foi por falta de tentativa mesmo, testei só 2 e eram xinglings
<leleobhz> cara
<leleobhz> foi simplesmente plugar
<leleobhz> as uvcs tao se comportando muito bem no linux ultimamente
<EngSkeeter> Esigolo, meego eh o da nokia?
<Esigolo> EngSkeeter, sim instalei no netbook
<EngSkeeter> eh bom?
<CaioAlonso> E estas que tentei usar no Linux já davam trabalho pra achar driver no Windows
<_Augusto_> Porcks, deixa me camarada...deve ser mesmo o teclado, pq q cam funiona e o som tb...
<Esigolo> Pra processadores ATOM eh um canhao
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso, ai eh osso eheheheheh
<maraujo_3> o problema eh alguem nao conhecer
<maraujo_3> noite skeeter
<ronnie> canhão=????
<Esigolo> Muito rapida
<ronnie> ata
<ronnie> rss
<Esigolo> uhuhHUAHUa
<leleobhz> hahah
<ronnie> se fosse mulher
<ronnie> rsssss
<leleobhz> po
<Esigolo> auhhuaHUHUAHUuahuhahuahu
<leleobhz> fala bala entao
<leleobhz> :D
<EngSkeeter> noite maraujo_3
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Esigolo> Se bem que pra variar uma wireless BCM34 me deu trabalho
<maraujo_3> acho q vou adotar o doug
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<maraujo_3> sou eu
<Esigolo> leleobhz, verdade hAUuhahu
<maraujo_3> so falta um costelinha
<maraujo_3> cara ontem fui ver um micro q um amigo ganhou
<maraujo_3> uma sucata
<maraujo_3> salvou se uma mem 256 , um hd de 40
<maraujo_3> e um gabinete novinho em folha
<Esigolo> maraujo_3, presente de grego? uahhuahu
<maraujo_3> ai fiz a mudança ontem ta lindo ate parece um novo
<maraujo_3> nada
<maraujo_3> pus 8G de swap
<maraujo_3> add as memorias
<maraujo_3> e ta rodando legal
<maraujo_3> o bom do linux é isso
<leleobhz> :D
<ronnie> qual sistema
<maraujo_3> integração com hard mto foda
<ronnie> ??
<maraujo_3> ubuntu maverick
<leleobhz> boa
<leleobhz> :D
<Esigolo> maraujo_3, mas se bem que swapp nao resolve muito neh man??? pagina em disco eh lento pacas
<ronnie> e ta rapido?
<maraujo_3> tira a melhor perfomance ate de velharia
<leleobhz> com o 11.04 vai ser melhor
<maraujo_3> ta sim
<leleobhz> vao remover o X
<leleobhz> :D
<Esigolo> maraujo_3, isso sem duvida tira melhor proveito sim
<maraujo_3> ai va do tipo de pertição q tu usa
<Esigolo> leleobhz, vao?
<maraujo_3> mas da pra ser mais rapido
<leleobhz> vao
<leleobhz> foi a noticia do dia
<maraujo_3> to doido pra ver
<ronnie> qual formato usou
<maraujo_3> mas so abril
<Esigolo> maraujo_3, da pra otimizar mas problema de memoria se resolve com memoria mesmo kkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> soube que vem sem gnome
<maraujo_3> com um tal de unity
<ronnie> ext4
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ronnie> ??
<maraujo_3> cara
<leleobhz> affff
<maraujo_3> desde o ruimdows o lance de paginamento ajuda
<maraujo_3> eh um paleativo
<leleobhz> o unity e tipo uma interface do netbook
<leleobhz> mas e gnome based
<maraujo_3> mas tanto q funciona q fizeram o boost flash
<leleobhz> entao vai vir o gnome sim
<maraujo_3> baseado nisso
<leleobhz> po
<ronnie> e o esquema do ubuntu tirar o X
<leleobhz> isso
<leleobhz> entao
<leleobhz> esse eu to procurando link q vi
<leleobhz> http://br-linux.org/2010/ubuntu-comeca-a-migrar-do-x-window-para-o-wayland/
<leleobhz> esse
<ronnie> isso mess
<ronnie> ubuntu ta igual o lula, doido pra achar uma mina di ouro=igual pre-sal
<leleobhz> ?
<ronnie> ta arriscando pra todo lado
<leleobhz> que comparacao exdruxula
<CaioAlonso> duvido que tire o X algum dia
<Esigolo> auhuhaUhahuuahuhauhauha
<ronnie> mais ele ta arriscando
<YuriBokaleff8y20>  oi
<ronnie> vai que acha
<CaioAlonso> mas se migrar algumas coisas pro wayland vai ficar tão bom...
<YuriBokaleff8y20>  blz man
<peregrinator_six> ronnie, é por isso que ano que vem paro com ubuntu e vou pra o debian 6! ^^
<peregrinator_six> Esigolo, reponde lá no pvt man...
<ronnie> esse Debian 6 tb que num sai nuca
<leleobhz> affff
<Esigolo> parei de usar Debian por isso ta muito lento
<leleobhz> eu acho que o X ja devia ter morrido
<ronnie> t igual estadio do curintia
<leleobhz> muito pesadao
<ronnie> rsss
<ronnie> bom morre o X e ai?
<ronnie> voltemos aotexto, até o ubuntu achar a mina
<leleobhz> eita
<ronnie> pq só ele arrisca
<leleobhz> ronnie: dá pra voce ler a noticia?
<leleobhz> o bom senso agradece
<ronnie> ja li
<leleobhz> nao leu nao
<Esigolo> uhuaHUAhuauhahuahuahuaHUaHUahuaHUahuuahuahuahuhauhahuauhauhahuauhahuAHUa
<ronnie> li sim
<ronnie> talvez nem consiga
<peregrinator_six> Esigolo, não ligo pra velocidade, e sim pra equilibrio e funcionalidade, justo o que o debian tem de sobra! :D
<leleobhz> Wayland is a protocol for a compositor to talk to its clients as well as a C library implementation of that protocol. The compositor can be a standalone display server running on Linux kernel modesetting and evdev input devices, an X application, or a wayland client itself. The clients can be traditional applications, X servers (rootless or fullscreen) or other display servers.
<ronnie> não tem nada certo
<leleobhz> a diferenca e que no wayland as apps falam direto
<leleobhz> ai ceus
<leleobhz> tá bom
<leleobhz> voce vai ficar pilhando a noticia?
<Esigolo> peregrinator_six,  nao digo isso nao rsss... digo lento em desenvolvimento saca?
<ronnie> http://www.guiadohardware.net/noticias/2010-11/ubuntu-wayland.html
<peregrinator_six> e pra que rapidex se o que eu quero ele me da com folga e segurança...?!
<ronnie> to pilhando nada
<peregrinator_six> rapidez...
<Esigolo> calma povo ahuauhuahh
<Esigolo> mas e au alguem ja testou o subistituto do X?
<Daekdroom> O Wayland tá longe de ser utilizável
<Esigolo> Daekdroom, ta cru ainda??
<CaioAlonso> Esigolo, bastante
<ronnie> por isso digo, que se conseguir sera uma mina de ouro
<CaioAlonso> A idéia é que com o apoio da canonical o desenvolvimento do wayland acelere e as coisas tomem forma mais cedo do que se espera
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso, sem duvida tudo que eles tem apoiado tem fluido bem
<ronnie> ultimamente as coisa do linux andam mais quando tem a mao do ubuntu
<maraujo_3> grande six six six
<maraujo_3> noite meu caro
<maraujo_3> tava ausente
<Esigolo> ja volto vou jantar e acalmar o povo aqui o caos ta imperando aqui hj
<maraujo_3> desculpa povo gerente da loja veio aqui
<maraujo_3> povo
<maraujo_3> duvida simples aqui
<maraujo_3> dois itens do meu painel sumiram
<maraujo_3> a cartinha onde fica o evolution e o gwiber
<maraujo_3> e o som
<maraujo_3> como restaura
<maraujo_3> nao to lembrando
<maraujo_3> alguem?
<maraujo_3> uma alma caridosa qqr
<ronnie> Miniaplicativo indicador 0.4.3
<CaioAlonso> maraujo_3, peraí, to procurando aqui
<ronnie> adiciona ele novamenre
<ronnie> *novamente
<maraujo_3> onde ?
<ronnie> no painel
<maraujo_3> sistema > preferencias?
<CaioAlonso> botão direito no painel > adicionar
<ronnie> botao direito no painel
<CaioAlonso> escolheram um nome bem ruim
<ronnie> foi
<ronnie> rs
<maraujo_3> opa
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> agora ficaram isolados n omeio
<maraujo_3> como faço pra ficar tudo juntim?
<maraujo_3> rs
<CaioAlonso> botão direito > mover
<CaioAlonso> você pode ter que destravar os outros com botão direito neles > bloquear movimentação
<maraujo_3> oka
<maraujo_3> grande alonso
<maraujo_3> por isso q torço por vc no domingo
<maraujo_3> he he he
<maraujo_3> ta na mao
<maraujo_3> cara
<maraujo_3> achei ums dica pra restaurar pelo terminal
<maraujo_3> por isso q o povo num migra
<maraujo_3> acha q tudo é dificil
<maraujo_3> tem gente q tem mania de ensinar tudo pelo caminho das pedras
<Zerobyteum> boa noite pessoal o Anti Spam SMTP Proxy funciona com email externos de outros provedores , sendo que eles passaram peo meu proxy
<Zerobyteum> <Zerobyteum> nao tenho qmail
<Zerobyteum> <Zerobyteum> so uso o proxy para acesso a internet, e assim os email vem por ele tambem
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum, se vc filtrar os pacotes sim meu appliance faz isso
<CaioAlonso> maraujo_3, meu tio se chama Fernando Alonso, você não imagina a quantidade de comentários que eu ouço por causa disso hahahahah
<Zerobyteum> Esigolo,  legal cara que solução vc tem
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum, Watchguard
<Zerobyteum> squid + clamav + havp
<Zerobyteum> humm entendi
<ronnie> moçada boa noite a todos...fui
<Zerobyteum> Esigolo, assim cara quero eliminar os antivirus das estações windows
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum, mas vou cair pro Squid jaja por conta de problemas de perfomance
<Zerobyteum> nao sei se seria ariscado
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum, sem chance rssss
<Zerobyteum> a ta
<Zerobyteum> Esigolo,  entao cara
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum, super arriscado
<Zerobyteum> Esigolo,  ja tenho squid
<Zerobyteum> ai iria colocar clamav + havp
<Trovic> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Zerobyteum> isso ja segura bem os virus
<insano> preciso de ajuda
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum, mas ai vc tem apneas um ANti virus checando assinaturas de virus
<maraujo_3> Oo
<Zerobyteum> sim de todo o trafego de http pela porta 8080
<insano> como fazer servidores de alta disponibilidade? existem soluções prontas? quem já mexeu com isso?
<Zerobyteum> com o Spam Smtp proxy
<Esigolo> insano Mon e heartbeat
<Zerobyteum> ele poderia ficar na porta 25
<insano> Esigolo, já fez?
<insano> funcionou?
<Esigolo> insano, sim
<maraujo_3> alguem me chamou?
<maraujo_3> Isano :S
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum,  mas cara pensa comigo Clamav nao vai extinguir os virus ou mesmo exploits e tudo masi
<insano> Esigolo, como funciona? um servidor vira espelho do outro?
<maraujo_3> huahuaha
<Zerobyteum> Esigolo,  isso vc tem razao
<Esigolo> insano, nao eh dificil nao masn
<Zerobyteum> Esigolo,  ele é fraco né
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum, sim
<Zerobyteum> HAVP seria mais um reforço
<Esigolo> insano, o que voce pretende hospedar nos servidores?
<insano> Esigolo, web, email e vários serviços criticos
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum, sim e outra coisa vc vai jogar um puta trafego no servidor
<Zerobyteum> Esigolo,  pois se nao ajudar muito prefiro ficar com squid puro, assim nao cai a performance
<Zerobyteum> Esigolo,
<Esigolo> insano, todos em linux?? virtualizados??
<Zerobyteum> enta pensei nisso tambem
<Zerobyteum> ele vai checar tudo
<insano> Esigolo,
<Zerobyteum> como esta hoje esta canhao
<Zerobyteum> esta so como proxy com uma placa de rede
<insano> faria alguma diferença se fosse virtualizado?
<Zerobyteum> so configuro o navegador ie ou mozila
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum, entao ... quando tu ativa checagem de pacotes isso gera uma senhora carga viu
<yro_anjos> quando da esse erro no wget -   403 Forbidden
<yro_anjos> 2010-11-09 19:35:57 ERRO 403: Forbidden.
<Esigolo> insano, toda hehe
<Zerobyteum> Esigolo,  hurru eu estava lendo sobre isso
<Zerobyteum> teria que ter um servidor mais parrudo para isso
<Zerobyteum> pois o serviço de chcagem amaquina ja faz isso
<insano> Esigolo, se for por exemplo 2 servidores virtualizados em máquinas fisicas diferente?
<Zerobyteum> e quando tem antivirus podemos ver como fica lento
<Esigolo> exato e ai sim precisaria de HA por que se ele cair tu ta na agua rrssss
<Zerobyteum> insano,  cara da um trampo , vou ver um tutor para vc de uma amigo
<CaioAlonso> yro_anjos, o servidor tá configurado pra não permitir esse tipo de transferência
<insano> Esigolo, mas assim, quando pergunto se faz diferença é com relação a implementação da HA
<Zerobyteum> marcos maximo
<Esigolo> insano, pensa comigo se vc tem 2 hypervisors e algumas maquinas virtuais .... utilizando nada mais que um storage o mom e o heartbeat tu tem alta disponibilidade e motion de maquinas virtuais
<yro_anjos> CaioAlonso: estava baixando ele... voltei e da esse erro
<Zerobyteum> insano, da uma olhada
<Zerobyteum> insano, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Servidor-de-email-com-SMTP-POP-IMAP-quota-e-MySQL/?pagina=2
<CaioAlonso> yro_anjos, tenta baixar pelo browser, vê se dá a mesma coisa
<Zerobyteum> insano,  é deum brother meu
<insano> Esigolo, usando essa solução, se um servidor cair o outro assume imediatamente?
<Esigolo> insano, fiz isso em 40 maquinas virtuais usando SUSE + Heartbeat MON e Convirture ta bala demais
<insano> Esigolo, Convirture?
<Esigolo> insano, criando scripts e configurando corretamente aim
<Esigolo> sim
<insano> Esigolo, scripts?
<Zerobyteum> Esigolo,  nossa 40 rss ele fez com duas rss
<Esigolo> insano, eh uma interface web opensource para gerenciar virtualizadores
<Esigolo> insano, sim o heartbeat e mon tem varios scripts para monitoramento e planos de acao
<insano> Esigolo, mas já vem pronto?
<insano> Esigolo, seguiu algum tutorial, livro, manual ou algo do tipo?
<Esigolo> insano, a maioria sim soh precisa configurar
<Esigolo> insano, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Alta-Disponibilidade-%28HA%29-com-Debian-%28Heartbeat-+-DRBD-+-Mon%29/
<insano> blz, Esigolo
<insano> toh precisando disso urgente
<Esigolo> insano, isso vai te dar uma nocao legal mas mesmo assim vai penar um pouco assim como eu penei rsss
<insano> o chefe tá fungando no meu cangote todo dia perguntando se tem solução
<Esigolo> insano, qual virtualizador tu usa?
<insano> vSphere
<Esigolo> insano, pow mais ai se ja tem Vmotion
<insano> VMWare ^^
<Esigolo> insano, tu precisa de um storage isso sim
<Zerobyteum> Esigolo,  cara diz uma coisa no meu caso como meu proxy esta com uma placa só se o cara mecher no proxy da configuração do navegador ele vai parar de navegar tem como barrar isso
<insano> Esigolo, pode me explicar melhor...
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum,  nao tem entendi
<Zerobyteum> pois ele é autenticado , pois precisa aparecer a lista de acessos
<Esigolo> insano, http://vsphere-land.com/tag/vmotion
<Zerobyteum> Esigolo,  assim configuro meu proxy nos navegadores para pedir autenticação
<Esigolo> insano, o Vmotion funciona assim
<Zerobyteum> so que meu essa opcao fica aberta
<Zerobyteum> se alguem entrar nas ferramentas donavegador
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum, windows?
<Zerobyteum> ele consegue mecher e tirar o proxy
<Zerobyteum> isso windows e mozila
<Zerobyteum> opa
<Zerobyteum> windows
<Zerobyteum> navegador
<Zerobyteum> ie e mozila
<_Augusto_> Patricia, deixa eu te perguntar vc conseguiu resolver o problema de renomenar varios arquivos de uma vez só?
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum, Active directoruy tem como bloquear por ele
<Zerobyteum> hummm beleza
<Patricia> _Augusto_ como assim?
<Zerobyteum> ja esta no dominio as maquina
<Patricia> mas sim
<Esigolo> insano, o vmotion usa "scripts" internos no no Vsphere para detectar se um host ou maquina virtual estao online e caso nao esteja ele manda o comando para outra host subir a maquina virtual
<Patricia> Novo nome #
<Patricia> o # sera substituido por numeros
<_Augusto_> Patricia, ta certo, nao sei se vc conhece, eu acabei de achar isso...http://www.infinicode.org/code/pyrenamer/
<Esigolo> insano, mas pra isso vc precisa centtralizar as maquinas virtuais em um storage saco
<Esigolo> ?
<Zerobyteum> Esigolo,  nao quero mecher fazer ele passar por outra placa com iptable
<Patricia> _Augusto_ vou ver
<_Augusto_> Patricia, ok..talvez ajude...
<Zerobyteum> e configurar GW em cada maquina
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum, se eu entendi corretamente vc precisa bloquear o acesso a configuracao de proxy do navegador assim como criar no perfil do usuario o script de configuracao de proxy
<Zerobyteum> sim até ai beleza
<insano> Esigolo, storage é um máquina só para armazenar grande quantidade de dados?
<Patricia> _Augusto_ mmm as tag
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum, eu uso a propria GPU group policy alguma coiasA RSS
<MarceloVaz> gpo
<Zerobyteum> Esigolo,  nao mechi ainda nessa parte
<Zerobyteum> la
<Esigolo> insano, storage eh um equipamento que faz o armazenamento de dados desenvolvido para nao ter um ponto unico de falha
<Zerobyteum> tem um server 2008
<_Augusto_> Patricia, serve pra alguma coisa isso..?
<Zerobyteum> deu uma fuçada mas nao achei a parte de navegador restringir configuração mele
<Zerobyteum> nele
<Patricia> _Augusto_, eu gostei do easytag :P mas vou ver ele
<Patricia> _Augusto_ testar
<_Augusto_> Patricia, ok
<insano> Esigolo, cara, vlw
<insano> muito grato
<Patricia> tem .deb :P
<peregrinator_six> ai, ai, são mais malucos do que eu imaginei... :P
<insano> só o fato de saber que tem soluções já me deixa menos tenso
<Patricia> um minutin e ja saberemos :D
<_Augusto_> bom, boa noite a todos, e juizo hein.....eu vou ver jogos mortais 5...rsssssss
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> _Augusto_, boa noite
<Patricia> e obrigada
<Esigolo> insano, depois se me add no msn e pergunta o que precisar
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, já pedindo arrego man...?!
<_Augusto_> Patricia, eu q agradeço
<Patricia> ^^
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, q nada brow...as 6 da manha pra mim e dia...rsssss
<yro_anjos> CaioAlonso: pelo browser ta baixando..
<Esigolo> insano, no seu caso como sao poucas maquinas virtuais um storage mais simples ja atende ai nao sai caro
<CaioAlonso> yro_anjos, então talvez o servidor bloqueou o wget, por motivo de segurança
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum, mas nao eh dificil nao man ja deve ter GPOs prontas no site da MS
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, não ve isso ai sem pedir a papai e mamãe antes não em, pode ficar traumatizado e virar um psicopata maluco paulista... :P
<Esigolo> Zerobyteum, pra bloquear isso
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUAHSUHAUHSUAHSUAHU...!
<yro_anjos> CaioAlonso: Já estava em 40%
<Zerobyteum> Esigolo, legal vou ver la
<CaioAlonso> yro_anjos, então realmente não sei
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso, ou simplesmente "reconfigurou a conexao" odeio quando isso aocntece ahuuahAHU
<CaioAlonso> Esigolo, mas num teria dado 403, teria dado timeout, eu acho
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso, verdade
<peregrinator_six> Esigolo, tá no modo gtk como gerenciador de janelas e nada cara...
<peregrinator_six> dando a mesma resposta...
<Esigolo> insano, man se vc tem o vmware ja licenciado tem direito a suporte http://www.vmware.com/products/vmotion/     manda um e-mailzinho que os caras te ajudam tbm
<Esigolo> peregrinator_six, dei uma olhada aqui mas esse plugin nao tem documentacao alguma do desenvolvedor
<Esigolo> peregrinator_six, ai fica dificil aUuAuauhahuauhah
<insano> Esigolo, boa ideia
<insano> Esigolo, vou correr atrás
<peregrinator_six> tava legal ele rapaz, não sei o que ouve que não quer mais abrir...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Esigolo> peregrinator_six, pois eh e nem a msg de erro eh coerente neh nao da nenhuma informacao significativa
<peregrinator_six> Esigolo, deixa eu reiniciar aqui...
<Esigolo> T7ds le lembre agora dos tempos de mirc uns 8 anos atras
<Esigolo> quando eu tinha um canal na Brasnet ainda uaHUAhuaHU
<natalia_julieta> Olá, gostaria de informações sobre o edubuntu, quais os software educacionais instalados nele, alguem pode me ajudar?
<Esigolo> natalia_julieta, o que mais especificamente?? ja olhou no site oficial?
<Esigolo> natalia_julieta, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Edubuntu
<Esigolo> natalia_julieta, ai tem tudo acredito eu :)
<yro_anjos> Esigolo ta dando erro na página
<natalia_julieta> Vou da mais uma olhada, valeu!
<maraujo_3> povo vou dar uma saida
<Esigolo> maraujo_3, ateh man
<maraujo_3> preciso fazer umas planilhas e um relatorios
<maraujo_3> mais tarde pinto ai
<maraujo_3> abs
<Esigolo> natalia_julieta, qualquer coisa avisa que agente tenta ajudar
<Esigolo> huahuA
<Esigolo> yro_anjos, eu to com ela aberta aqui
<Esigolo> yro_anjos, tenta assim http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Edubuntu#head-84a0c2716dfdd888e18b1741977a70ae131c21fd
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-10
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com um problema estranho em um PC...  Quando dentro do navegador a tecla D deixa de funcionar, acho que o dono da máquina definiu o D como algum tipo de atalho no gnome,  lembro de já ter visto isso...  Onde posso confirmar?
<EduardeCalibal> ..talvez no firefox.
<Esigolo> EduardeCalibal, ja restaurou as configs do gnome
<Esigolo> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Não peguei a máquina ainda, devo ver ela por amanhã.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas pensando bem não pode ser nada com o gnome.
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ser diretamente com o firefox.
<EduardeCalibal> A informação é que apenas quando o navegador esta aberto é que a tecla d deixa de funcionar.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com séries desconfianças quando a problema com algum complemento...
<EduardeCalibal> sérias.
<Esigolo> sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox e instala denovo
<Patricia> nossa
<EduardeCalibal> Só em último caso...
<Patricia> no apagar a pasta .mozilla
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que consigo descobrir o safado...  :D
<Esigolo> ahuhauuhahuahuahuahuuahhuauah
<Patricia>  rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<EduardeCalibal> rm -r -y /
<EduardeCalibal> Vocês estão muito violentos hoje...
<EduardeCalibal> Uma vez alterei os atalhos no gedit, acho, apenas digitando as teclas, acho que tem um atalho para isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Desconfio que o cara tenha feito sem querer.
<EduardeCalibal> Sem querer, querendo...
<EduardeCalibal> Saindo...  AFK
<peregrinator_six> Esigolo, ?
<Esigolo> auHUAuhAUhahuahuAUHuahuhauha
<Esigolo> mals
<Esigolo> tava distraido
<EngSkeeter> opa de volta
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, :)
<EngSkeeter> aea
<EngSkeeter> opa eae
<EngSkeeter> rsrsr
<Esigolo> chuva gracas a Deus aHUuahuhauhahua
<EngSkeeter> aqui tbm
<Esigolo> Sp?
<EngSkeeter> em maraba - PA estamos a 24°C
<EngSkeeter> bem melhor que os 40 de anteontem
<Esigolo> nussa
<EngSkeeter> minha nvidia ate baixou de 85 pra 74°C
<EngSkeeter> 11° de diferença
<peregrinator_six> aqui só um calorzinho de 30°C, sem chuva, ams céu parcialmente nublado... :S
<peregrinator_six> *mas...
<CaioAlonso> 30 graus calorzinho?!
<EngSkeeter> aqui eh friozinho de 30° rsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> "ironia" amigo, conhece está tecnica de linguagem...!? :P
<CaioAlonso> aqui quando ta chegando em 30 eu já entro em desespero e começo a pedir chuva
<CaioAlonso> hahahah
<Esigolo> aqui tava um calor do cao
<peregrinator_six> mas mesmo assim o meu Sempron tá marcando 27°C eita CPU de macho e porreta so! :D
<Rubem> Faz 2 meses que não chove em Salvador...calor é BRABO
<peregrinator_six> Esigolo, tá dando está notificação pra todos... make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<ruffleS> Patricia, vou trocar o GNOME pelo KDE SC...
<Alex-Musicman> alguém aí sabe um programa ou codec q le arquivos gravados de TV, os pvt?
<peregrinator_six> Esigolo, todos sem exceção responderam do mesmo modo...
<Patricia> ruffleS :D
<ruffleS> Patricia, mas é temporario.. ate sair o 11.10
<Patricia> ruffleS dica, nao ativa para o x fazer login se falhar
<ruffleS> Patricia, vou tentar o KDE antes de ter que voltar pro windows...
<ruffleS> Patricia, como assim??!
<Esigolo> o que vc ta tentando instalar?
<Patricia> :P
<Alex-Musicman> alguém aí sabe um programa ou codec q le arquivos gravados de TV, os pvt?
<Patricia> ruffleS, vc vai ver no "gerenciador de inicio de sessao"
<EngSkeeter> ruffleS, pq vai pro windows?
<ruffleS> Patricia, KDM?
<Patricia> tirando aquela parte ali pode mexer em tudo :D
<ruffleS> EngSkeeter, o ubuntu 10.10 ta me deixando irritado
<Patricia> ruffleS, faz parte
<Esigolo> peregrinator_six, ?
<EngSkeeter> pq irritado? o q aconteceu?
<ruffleS> ja volto. explico na volta
<EngSkeeter> instalei o 1010 semana passada e to gostando muito
<EngSkeeter> blz
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman eu vi para kde :S
<Patricia> ontem nao lembro o nome :S
<Alex-Musicman> aaa
<Patricia> ruffleS, http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/Patriciaimagem6.jpeg
<EngSkeeter> eu queria um programa pra pegar a saida v4l da minha placa de tv
<Esigolo> Patricia, muito bonito
<Patricia> acho q foi aki kde-apps.org
<EngSkeeter> se pudesse fazer isso com o XBMC seria melhor ainda
<EngSkeeter> qual o canal de multmidia?
<Esigolo> EngSkeeter, eu tava pensando em montar um HTPC tenho um Phenom com 4GB DDR3 e uma HD5870XXX
<Esigolo> parados aqui
<Esigolo> mas to com uma preguica
<licensed> ai eu sou pessimo com esses negocios de licenca.. alguem sabe me informar se um software livre pode ser vendido?
<Patricia> pode licensed
<Patricia> tanto pode que tem
<Patricia> e tem de monte
<Esigolo> Patricia, voce que personalizou o desk?
<Esigolo> Fluendo por exemplo
<Patricia> Esigolo sim
<licensed> Patricia, eu sei que tem, mas nao sabia que era permitido.. eu posso vender um cd do ubuntu?
<EngSkeeter> Esigolo, eu uso o xbmc, mas so as vezes
<Esigolo> Patricia, ficou muito bacana
<Patricia> licensed, nao
<Patricia> srrsrs
<Patricia> Esigolo obrigada
<licensed> Patricia, nao entendi, voce falo que podia
<Patricia> licensed, estilo camelo pode :P
<licensed> no portal do sl diz o seguinte "Portanto, você deve ser livre para redistribuir cópias, seja com ou sem modificações, seja de graça ou cobrando uma taxa pela distribuição, para qualquer um em qualquer lugar."
<Patricia> licensed ubuntu = vc nao tem licença para vender
<Esigolo> EngSkeeter, mas o froids eh o suporte a video ATI eu sei que vou passar raiva
<Patricia> mmm
<EngSkeeter> meu primo usava uma ati com suse a muito tempo e nao tinha problema nao
<EngSkeeter> acho que hj deve ser mais facil a vida, nao?
<Esigolo> funcionar funciona mais ainda porcamente ainda mais pra linha nova\
<licensed> Patricia, o que é esse cobrar taxa que ele diz que nao entendi? esse lance de licencas é muito chato e tenho trabalho pra apresentar
<EngSkeeter> a ta
<EngSkeeter> to mais por fora que bunda de indio sobre essas coisas rsrsrs
<Patricia> licensed, ai eu tambem nao sei
<peregrinator_six> Esigolo, não é bem assim não man...
<Porcks> alguem ja usou o cacti?
<Esigolo> peregrinator_six, oq????/
<Esigolo> Porcks, eu
<peregrinator_six> ese lanvce da ati...
<peregrinator_six> *esse...
<Porcks> Esigolo: puts cara to tentando configurar aqui mas ta dando muito erro e uns warning
<peregrinator_six> a minha não troco por nenhuma nVidia...
<Lucastake> Boa noite!
<peregrinator_six> Lucastake, boa noite.
<Lucastake> opa
<Esigolo> tentou o portaldosoftware publico?
<Esigolo> Porcks, http://www.softwarepublico.gov.br/
<Esigolo> Porcks, os caras arrebentam no Cacti
<Lucastake> to sem interrogaçao aqui
<Esigolo> peregrinator_six, man qualVGA tu tem?
<Lucastake> tem como me ajudar peregrinator (int)
<peregrinator_six> Esigolo, ati hadeon 4350 com 256 megas :)
<Lucastake> eu to tentando reinstalar o grub
<Lucastake> mas ta dando erro
<Lucastake> to no live cd
<Esigolo> mas a sua eh da serie antiga
<Esigolo> a minha eh da seri 58800\
<Esigolo> 5800
<peregrinator_six> 4 não é tão antiga assim não rapaz...
<peregrinator_six> sim, bem mais atual..
<maraujo_3> ufa cabei os relatorios
<Esigolo> nao  tao antiga mas eh muito diferente
<maraujo_3> agora é só conferir o caixa amanha e mandar
<peregrinator_six> com certeza...
<maraujo_3> \O/
<Lucastake> Alguém pode dar uma ajudinha?
<peregrinator_six> Esigolo, tenta ajudar o man ai brow...
<Lucastake> acho que é rapido
<Esigolo> Lucastake, o que ta rolando man?
<Lucastake> valeu
<Lucastake> então
<peregrinator_six> grub...
<Lucastake> é
<Lucastake> qual aquele link pra mandar texto longo mesmo?
<Lucastake> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Lucastake> lembrei
<peregrinator_six> paster bin
<maraujo_3> parei com luckystrike to no plaza xD
<Lucastake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529014/ taí
<Lucastake> so bem novato e tive uns problemas mto chatos com o ubuntu vs. windows ja, por isso ja vim pedir ajuda de cara pra não fazer cagada
<Esigolo> se ja deu um sudo update-grub antes de tudo?
<Lucastake> não
<Lucastake> só tentei reinstalar
<Lucastake> vo fazer isso
<Esigolo> Lucastake, mas o que ta acontecendo  vc nao consegue bootar?
<Lucastake> então
<maraujo_3> num tem um tal de rm?
<Lucastake> resumindo é isso
<maraujo_3> algo de recuperar pacotes?
<maraujo_3> acho q eh algo parecido com o update grub
<maraujo_3> deve resolver
<maraujo_3> e o tal dpkg?
<Esigolo> Lucastake, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Lucastake> o pc é de junho mais ou menos, instalei windows7 e ubuntu e eles começaram a tretar
<Lucastake> eta
<Lucastake> vo acaba de falar antes
<Lucastake> entao
<Esigolo> maraujo_3, mbr?
<maraujo_3> lucas
<maraujo_3> ce instalou por dentro do ruimdows?
<Lucastake> no
<Lucastake> dual boot
<maraujo_3> costuma bugar - legal é por em partição
<Esigolo> Lucastake, melhor assim
<Lucastake> e o pc é da dell
<maraujo_3> mas tu dedicou a partição?
<Lucastake> uhum
<maraujo_3> hummm
<Lucastake> quem fez na verdade foi o meu pai
<Esigolo> maraujo_3, sim deu pra ver no fdisk dlee
<maraujo_3> oks
<Lucastake> mas agora ele quer que eu me vire
<maraujo_3> geralmente da zica qdo instala por dentro
<Lucastake> só que eu rodopiei mto tempo tentando arruma a caca
<Lucastake> entao
<maraujo_3> nessa de me virar qaprendi mto
<maraujo_3> mas o povo ajuda cara
<maraujo_3> kkkkk
<Lucastake> tavam os dois instalados
<maraujo_3> eh parte da evolução
<Esigolo> Lucastake, ele ta fazendo o certo
<Lucastake> ai sempre que eu entrava no windows
<Lucastake> zuava o grub
<Lucastake> eu sei
<Lucastake> e eu tentei mesmo arruma isso
<maraujo_3> lucas me diz
<Lucastake> entao
<maraujo_3> qdo tu entra pelu linux
<Lucastake> só acaba a história
<Lucastake> to no live cd
<maraujo_3> nao aparece a tela com a opção de recover?
<Lucastake> ele nem apresenta o ubuntu no dual boot
<maraujo_3> estranhoooo
<Lucastake> ó
<Lucastake> os dois tavam instalados
<Lucastake> e resumindo bem
<maraujo_3> povo vou dar uma saida cabeça doe
<Esigolo> mas vc consegue bootar pelo windows?
<Lucastake> eu li num lugar que um software da dell e o grub nao coexistiam
<maraujo_3> banho e deitar um pouco
<maraujo_3> volto adepois
<Lucastake> falou
<maraujo_3> abs
<Lucastake> ai eu desinstalei esse software
<Lucastake> chama dell datasafe local backup
<Lucastake> a partir daí, nao consegui mais entrar no windows
<Lucastake> falava de um erro no BOOT\BCD
<Lucastake> entao
<Lucastake> depois de mto tempo
<Lucastake> consegui um cd de instalação do windows 7 (não veio um com o computador!)
<Lucastake> e reparei a mbr (acho que é a mbr)
<Esigolo> sim
<Lucastake> ai o windows funciono e sumiu a tela de dual boot
<Lucastake> dai eu fiquei só no windows mesmo
<Lucastake> tava com medo de tenta arruma o grub e da merda de novo
<Lucastake> agora vim reinstalar o grub
<Lucastake> como fiz das n outras vezes
<Lucastake> e deu o erro que eu mandei no pastebin
<ruffleS> Lucastake, ja sei qual é seu problema
<Lucastake> talvez nao tenha feito exatamente como fiz das outras vezes
<ruffleS> Lucastake, eu tive o mesmo problema
<Lucastake> hmm
<Lucastake> com dell tb?
<ruffleS> Lucastake, sim. meu notebook é um dell inspiron
<Lucastake> meu desktop é studio xps
<ruffleS> Lucastake, tem um programa da dell que precisa ser removido. depois você da boot com o livecd e recupera o grub
<Lucastake> ja removi
<Lucastake> se for o dell datasafe
<ruffleS> Lucastake, qual programa você removeu
<ruffleS> isso.. é esse mesmo
<Lucastake> ae
<Lucastake> pelo menos isso
<Lucastake> como eu recupero o grub agora?
<ruffleS> Lucastake, so um momento.. vou te por no caminho
<Lucastake> ok
<Lucastake> valeu
<Lucastake> pior que to no 10.04, queria subir pro 10.10 mas agora to com medo de fazer qualquer movimento aqui hahahaha
<Lucastake> mas se não der erro eu não aprendo nada também
<ruffleS> Lucastake, aqui https://alucinogenado.wordpress.com/2007/08/06/recuperar-linux-apos-instalacao-de-outro-sistema-operacional-restoring-linux-boot-manager/
<ruffleS> Lucastake, pode instalar o 10.10
<ruffleS> Lucastake, ja que você vai instalar o 10.10 não precisa nem recuperar o grub.. baixa, grava num cd ou poe num pendrive e instala
<Lucastake> aaa
<Lucastake> mas eu não vou instalar agora ainda
<Lucastake> por que vem um cara da dell aqui
<Lucastake> trocar a placa mãe ( esse dell deu mta dor de cabeça)
<Lucastake> ta com um chiado constante qndo faço gravações e tal
<Lucastake> ai é capaz que tenha que fazer a limpa, backup de arquivos
<ruffleS> Lucastake, o meu ta maravilhoso :D
<Lucastake> hahaha :)
<Lucastake> tem muita diferença do 10.04 pra 10.10?
<ruffleS> Lucastake, basicamente cosmetica
<ruffleS> Lucastake, mas tem algumas coisinhas...
<Lucastake> hmm
<ruffleS> no 10.04 meu notebook dell funcionou melhor
<ruffleS> não vi bug nenhum.. na 10.10 eu ja vi uns 3 bugs
<Lucastake> quando tava usando só o linux não conseguia usar aquele compiz
<ruffleS> por isso to baixando o kubuntu pra ver se fica melhor
<Lucastake> nao sei pq direito
<Lucastake> hmm
<ruffleS> Lucastake, o compiz ja vem instalado por padrão
<Lucastake> entao vo ficar um poco com o 10.04
<ruffleS> basta instalar o compizconfig
<Lucastake> entao acho que nao era o compiz
<Lucastake> issso
<Lucastake> é o que da pra transformar as 4 áreas de trabalho nas faces de um cubo
<Lucastake> né?
<ruffleS> sim
<Lucastake> entao, nao funcionava no meu
<ruffleS> funcionar funciona basta ativar os plugins
<Lucastake> então
<ruffleS> mas vou te dizer uma coisa.. eu uso o compiz com o minimo de plugins ativados. se você for ver bem o cubinho rodando é inútil
<Lucastake> eu tentava colocar efeitos visuais na opção Extra
<Lucastake> mas sempre voltava pra Nenhum
<ruffleS> Lucastake, sua placa de video é ATI ou intel? talvez você precise instalar algum driver extra
<Lucastake> é que o computador é bom né hahaha queria abusar um pouco
<Lucastake> acho que é nvidia
<Lucastake> e acho que tentei instalar o driver
<ruffleS> instalou os drivers da sua placa de video?
<Lucastake> eu acho que tinha instalado
<Lucastake> nao lembro se conseguir efetuar a instalação
<Lucastake> mas lembro de me deparar com a opção de instalar
<Lucastake> nao sei se deu certo
<Lucastake> vixi o site que vc passou eu nem li ainda
<Lucastake> vo la
<Lucastake> perai
<ruffleS> Patricia, não gostei do seu desktop :X
<ruffleS> Patricia, ta muito poluído :D
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Pskol> windows 7
<Pskol> ;D
<Patricia> kakakakakakkaka
<Patricia> nao a como comparar o kde com windows, nao tem nada a ver, desculpe dizer isso, mas é serio
<ruffleS> Patricia, gosto é igual a braço.. tem gente que não tem né...
<Patricia> windows 7 efeitos sao bem diferente
<Pskol> kkkkkk
<EngSkeeter> concordo kde podeser o q vc quiser
<EngSkeeter> ate gnome
<Patricia> eu usei windows 7 um tempao
<Patricia> desde o rc beta
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> :P
<ruffleS> toda vez que eu tento usar o kde a cada versão nova do ubuntu eu ja vou certo que vou voltar ao gnome...
<Patricia> kakakaka
<ruffleS> mas vamos ver o que acontece dessa vez...
<Pskol> huauh eu nem tento usar o kde
<Pskol> tem algum bloqueio
<Patricia> srrsrs
<ruffleS> Pskol, idem idem
<Patricia> eu hein :S
<peregrinator_six> não há como comprar...?! :P
<ruffleS> Pskol, mas eu vou tentar deixar ele o mais minimalista possível
<Patricia> nao a nao
<peregrinator_six> tá de brincadeira... P:
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Patricia> olha eu sorrindo :P
<Pskol> eu gosto de coisas simples e feias
<Pskol> :P
<peregrinator_six> não sei que copia mis quem... :D
<Patricia> Pskol, e quem disse q gnome é simples?
<peregrinator_six> copia mais...
<Pskol> nao necessariamente precisa ser feias
<ruffleS> tem como usar o tema ambiance no kde???? eu detesto aquele tema padrão do kde :/
<Patricia> tem pessoas q nao sabe nem usar os 3 menus
<Patricia> :s
<Pskol> Patricia, muito mais que o KDE
<Patricia> ruffleS instala outros ue :S
<peregrinator_six> muito mais simples que o kde com certeza!
<Patricia> Pskol eu hein
<Pskol> o meu aki eh canela seca, so mudo o background
<Patricia> no kde tudo em um lugar so
<Patricia> ssrsr
<Fabianin> kde é mto poluido
<Fabianin> ta doido
<peregrinator_six> até o window$ ẃ mais pratico que o kde! :P
<Fabianin> até fiquei uns 5 dias usando
<Fabianin> mas não dá nao
<peregrinator_six> kde é mais enfrescurado que o propio compiz! :D
<Lucastake> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Patricia> certo
<Patricia> morram no lixo do gnome
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ruffleS> Patricia, epa.. troll!!!
<Pskol> eu vi gnomee... ha ha ha ha haaaaa
<Patricia> akakkakakak
<Patricia> vou continuar criando meu script aki
<Pskol> eu vi duendee...
<Patricia> logo a net cai
<Patricia> :S
<peregrinator_six> poxa Patricia, que falta de delicadeza em...?! Ninguem falou que o kde é lixo menina... :S
<Patricia> delicadeza? uhum ta depois de cedo to nem ai
<ElDeablo> Patricia kde é um lixo!
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, discriminadora.
<Fabianin> gnome>>>> abismo >>> kde
<Fabianin> Patricia, racista!
<Fabianin> só pq o gnome não é tao serelepe quanto o kde
<Patricia> gnome para mim é windows 98
<Patricia> mesma cara
<Fabianin> nunca
<Pskol> e do kde eh do windows 7
<Pskol> hauhaha
<Patricia> akakkakaka sempre
<Patricia> srrsrrsrs
<peregrinator_six> não gosto do kde mas não fico por ai dizendo que ele é um lixo, isso é falta de respeito com os outros!
<Pskol> mas eh windows 98 service pack 2
<Pskol> SE
<Fabianin> Patricia, eu tentei usar o kde, mas ai é muita firula pra uma desk só
<Patricia> akakkkaka
<Pskol> second edition
<ruffleS> Pskol, HAHAHAHAHAHA
<Patricia> Fabianin, kakakak nao consegue usar pq nao tem cerebro
<Patricia> kakakakak
<Pskol> kkkkkkk
<Patricia> chega chega
<EngSkeeter> sou fan do kde, odiava o gnome
<EngSkeeter> eu usava o blackbox
<Patricia> canal oficial suporte ao ubuntu nao ao gnome
<Patricia> ssrrs
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, odeia o gnome, nossa, tão nova e com sentimento tão ruim... :S
<Fabianin> Patricia, na verdade, eu nao gosto por que nao gosto de gastar minha atenção com um desk que dá tuplo twist carpado pra abri um programa
<EngSkeeter> kkkk
<EngSkeeter> mas naoeh assim
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> sabe desativar nao?
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> gente vcs nao conhece o kde e quer falar
<Patricia> srrsrsrsrssr
<Pskol> duplo twist carpado foi demais kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Fabianin> mas é
<EngSkeeter> vc ja usou o gnome-shell?
<Pskol> claro q e
<Pskol> :P
<Fabianin> ele consegue ser mais firulento que o compiz
<EngSkeeter> se vc nao gosta do kde
<Patricia> vc é livre para deixar como quiser
<peregrinator_six> ah tá, não conhece... Sai dai, inventa outra disculpa fanatica por kde... :P
<Pskol> alias, o compiz tbm eh nojentinho, oo coisa fresca
<Fabianin> xiita
<Fabianin> eu nao gosto do compiz
<Patricia> kde sem efeitos usa 350mb
<Pskol> depois q o ubuntu incorporou o compiz ficou 5x mais pesado
<Patricia> de ram
<EngSkeeter> o gnome shell vai enfrentar os problemas que kde enfrentou algum tempo
<Fabianin> pra mim desk é pra ter perfomance e não um show pirotecnico
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, pelo menos não pesa o que o paquiderme do kde 4 pesa na maquina... :P
<Patricia> so nao usa quem nao sabe configurar
<Patricia> :S
<EngSkeeter> 100% Patricia
<peregrinator_six> oh desculpa...
<EngSkeeter> se nao sabe usar uma caneta nao da pra escrever
<EngSkeeter> se nao sabe dirigir pode matar alguem
<peregrinator_six> da sim, com o lapis
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Pskol> lembro do ubuntu 7.04, limpo e rapido
<Fabianin> se o KDE é tão bom por que a maioria das universidades usam o gnome?
<EngSkeeter> kkkkkkkkkk
<Fabianin> eu nunca vi uma que usasse o KDE
<Fabianin> na minha por exemplo só usamos gnome e xfce
<Patricia> EngSkeeter, script deu certo :D
<Patricia> com gnome vc nao consegue aprender muito pq vc fica resolvendo bug dele
<EngSkeeter> que bom \o/
<Patricia> akakakak
<Patricia> EngSkeeter, baixando a 3mb :D
<Patricia> servidor web :P
<Fabianin> mas se voce resolve bug, você aprende, correto?
<Fabianin> fail.
<Patricia> ele esta ignorando aquelas linhas :D
<EngSkeeter> ptz eu fico feliz com 30kb/s
<Patricia> Fabianin, aprende? perguntando no canal akkakakak
<ElDeablo> hahahahahahahha
<Fabianin> mas aprende, nao aprende?
<peregrinator_six> se a Patricia fosse uma programadora e fosse da equipe do kde todos nós estariamos correndo sério risco de morte... :P
<Patricia> vai entender
<Pskol> quando menos piruetas o WM dá, menos bug
<Pskol> quanto
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> peregrinator_six, se prepare :P
<Patricia> rssr
<peregrinator_six> to nem ai...
<Pskol> Patricia, baixando da rede local? rsssss
<Patricia> Pskol, nao
<Patricia> 1 segundo cada musicas
<Patricia> 8.127 musicasss
<Patricia> wget em cada linha
<Patricia> :D
<Pskol> vo reiniciar agora e rezar pra wireles continuar funcionando...
<ElDeablo> Deusa é com "z" kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Fabianin> lol
<Fabianin> que povo feliz
<Fabianin> uhauhauhauha
<GElDeablo> gnome+eldeablo
<ElDeablo> hahahaha
<Fabianin> eu ainda acho que nao existe mulher nesse canal
<GElDeablo> srrsrs
<Fabianin> é tudo fake gay
<GElDeablo> Fabianin, vc é um fake
<GElDeablo> ElDeablo, olha so que legal
<Fabianin> 0o
<Fabianin> por que?
<Pskol> aleluia
<KPskol> agora
<gPskol> ^^
<ElDeablo> meu gnome é muito parecido com win 98 http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/7035/capturadetelak.png
<gPskol> troll face on :D
<ruffleS> pessoal.. vamos reduzir aí as conversas paralelas.. vamos pro canal offtopic ##ubuntu-br
<gPskol> ^^
<ElDeablo> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<ElDeablo> hahaha
<Pskol> esse x-chat eh meio bobo ne, ele entra nos canais primeiro e depois identifica o nick ¬¬
<GFabianin> srrs
<GFabianin> xchat = lindinho
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, boa noite sem educação... :P
<Patricia> Fabianin sem educação? :O
<Patricia> :( nem é
<peregrinator_six> é tão sem educação que ainda nem me respondeu...!
<Patricia> :P
<Fabianin> viu peregrinator_six eu sou uma pessoa educada e a Patricia  reconhece minha educação
<Patricia> ele perto dos outros é santo
<Fabianin> Patricia, s2
<Fabianin> UHAUAHUAHUAH
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, vc [é um tremendo de um emo chupador de cana de açucar! :D
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, offtopic ta todo mundo la
<peregrinator_six> todo mundo não sou eu... :P
<tecnovicio> buenas galerinha
<peregrinator_six> tecnovicio, boa noite.
<tecnovicio> seguinte galera...comprei um dv5-2114 e o 10.10 não bootanem com reza braba... pára com uma msg reclamando que a rt2800 não responde
<tecnovicio> simplesmente trava... só segurando o botão de power pra ele desligar e travar no proximo boot...
<tecnovicio> alguma luz do que eu posso tentar ?
<tecnovicio> nem queseja pra remover o módulo na marra
<peregrinator_six> cara, sinto muito mas não sei o que vc tá falando, sorry... :|
<tecnovicio> existe alguma zca com o módulopras placa sem fio da ralink da série 28xx
<tecnovicio> mas o "normal" seria não ligar ou ligar e não detectar sinal nenhum... mas o bendito simplesmente trava
<g0dkar_> alow galera
<filipesaraiva> Opa, boa noite g0dkar_ .
<g0dkar_> alguém pode me dar uma ajudinha com o gwibber no ubuntu 10.10?
<g0dkar_> óia só quem anda porraqui
<filipesaraiva> Diz aí teu problema pra ver se alguém sabe como ajudar.
<g0dkar_> então... eu queria mto desligar o verificador ortográfico do gwibber :P
<g0dkar_> to no #ubuntu também perguntando a mesma coisa, hehe
<filipesaraiva> Ah, massa! :-D
<filipesaraiva> Bem, eu particularmente não posso ajudar porque uso KDE e o Choqok como cliente twitter.
<g0dkar_> bom, vou instalar ele aqui
<g0dkar_> não tenho muito problema entre gnome/kde :P
<g0dkar_> instalei os dois aqui, configurei o KDE pra ficar bonitão usando a fonte nova do ubuntu (que, aliás, tá show de bola)
<g0dkar_> não gosto de me restringir a uma ferramenta só, seja ela qual for :P
<filipesaraiva> Massa, tá bonita mesmo. Foi um trabalho bacana aquele ali.
<g0dkar_> é a velha história do martelo de ouro... ;P
<filipesaraiva> Hehehe...
<Patricia> tecnovicio pq nao tira a plac
<Patricia> placa?
<Patricia> instala e coloca d novo
<Patricia> no barramento
<g0dkar_> pow, saudade do mIRC x(
<g0dkar_> aprendi a programar naquela joça, hehe
<tecnovicio> Patricia: é um notebook, com menos de 2 meses de uso....  acredite.... vc não tiraria ... tiraria ?
<Patricia> tecnovicio eu tirei o lack do meu pc no mesmo dia q ele chegou
<Patricia> mas mmm
<Patricia> pensando
<g0dkar_> de lá fui pro C, C++, PHP, Java e hj estou namorando com o python... aquele olha, olha, olha, chega perto, olha de novo... rsrsrs
<filipesaraiva> Patricia, você sabe como desligar o verificador ortográfico do Gwibber? O g0dkar_ tá atrás dessa informação mas não sei como ajudá-lo...
<g0dkar_> oh yeah :)
<tecnovicio> 2,5k pra ficar sem garantia por causa de um SO ?? nãããooooo
<Patricia> filipesaraiva, nao gosto de twitter acho perda de tempo akilo
<Patricia> desculpe :S
<g0dkar_> eu sou kamikaze: se ñ tiver solução vou pro choquok do filipe :P
<g0dkar_> patricia, me diz um aplicativo q faça algo semelhante então
<Patricia> mas no gnome tudo é modular
<Patricia> deve ser integrado ao sistema
<Patricia> ...
<Patricia> tecnovicio, notebook mmm limite de bios nossa
<g0dkar_> é integrado, tem um ícone no systray para os "mensageiros" (epiphany, gwibber e evolution)
<Patricia> tecnovicio, nao sei o que fazer :S
<tecnovicio> opis é nem eu...
<Patricia> g0dkar_, mmm para o verificador do gnome
<tecnovicio> por isso vim pedir socorro aqui hehehe
<g0dkar_> eu queria mudar os default daquele ícone, ele é bem útil pra mim, mas eu sei lá como que faz, hehe
<Patricia> tecnovicio, srrsr
<tecnovicio> já sou um pouquinho cascudo nisso já...
<Patricia> tecnovicio, descreva o boot
<Patricia> vou pedir para o pai ler e tentar :s
<filipesaraiva> Vixe g0dkar_, tô achando que ninguém usa o Gwibber por aqui, hehehe!
<g0dkar_> o chato daquele ícone é que ele parece ser preso com o evolution (queria o thunderbird), epiphany (gostei do epiphany do ubuntu) e gwibber (como ñ conheço outro twitter-app gnome então vai ele mesmo)
<tecnovicio> Patricia: nem dá pra chamar de boot... na hora q ele tenta carrega os módulos do sistema o udev bate na placa de rede, busca o módulo, ativa, a placa não responde e trava
<g0dkar_> to achando que só eu uso ele iauhiauhaih xD
<filipesaraiva> Mas você pode reescrever sua dúvida e deixar a máquina ligada salvando o log, para ver se alguém responde depois.
<g0dkar_> ser ignorante é tenso :P
<tecnovicio> g0dkar_: não vi a pergunta cara... falai pra ver se posso dar alguma ajuda
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, qual o comando que eu uso pra tirar alguem da lista do ignore...?!
<g0dkar_> então se não há solução para um problema, vou mudar de problema: alguém recomenda algum twitter-app Gnome? (ñ tenho preferência por Gnome, é só que se for Gnome ele "se mistura" com o resto do S.O.)
<tecnovicio> g0dkar_: já testou o tweetdeck ?
<g0dkar_> tecnovicio: como desligar o verificador ortográfico do gwibber (ou system-wide)
<g0dkar_> tecnovicio: ñ conheço nenhum ñ, vou caçar ele aqui :P
<tecnovicio> tweetdeck é baseado no adobe air, funciona em qq so,é multiplataforma.... muitobom... e suporta outras redes fora o twitter
<g0dkar_> valha-me jesus!
<g0dkar_> eu sou *muito* desonfiado do adobe air...
<Patricia> tecnovicio, mmm sera q é problema na wireless mesmo?
<tecnovicio> heheh pq g0dkar_  ?
<g0dkar_> na verdade, de qualquer tecnologia que tenha remotamente alguma ligação com o flash, hehe :P
<Patricia> tecnovicio, qual placa de video modelo do not etc
<g0dkar_> flash = fail
<tecnovicio> Patricia: estava usando o debian sqeeze até hj a tarde.... e ela funciona bem.... o 10.10 desde o beta SEMPRE travou. O Note é um HP Pavilion dv5-2114br
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, ?
<Fabianin> alguem conhece algum emulador de calculadora hp pra linux?
<g0dkar_> e depois da minha experiência traumática com o Adobe Master CS4 Suite no Windows 7, parte da minha desconfiança com o flash se replicou para o adobe air
<Patricia> tecnovicio mmm
<Patricia> sim peregrinator_six ?
<peregrinator_six> pode me ajudar por favor...?!
<g0dkar_> pessoal, tem como usar aquela interface nova para netbooks num ubuntu desktop?
<Patricia> se eu souber sim
<peregrinator_six> g0dkar_, sim
<Patricia> netbookremix
<tecnovicio> por acaso alguém aqui frequentava o extinto #kurumin da finada brasnet ?
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, já lhe fiz a pergunta a mais de 5 minutos atrás...
<g0dkar_> qual o(s) pacote(s) que são necessários?
<Patricia> ah sim nem vi srrsrs
<Patricia>  /unignore nick
<g0dkar_> tava querendo só curiar um pouco ela :) - to numa tela full-HD no momento, hehe
<Fabianin> alguem?
<Pskol> tecnovicio, perae dexa eu pergunta pro meu neto
<peregrinator_six> g0dkar_, http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/experimente-o-unity-no-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<g0dkar_> vai que ela também é boa para desktops ;P
<Patricia> tecnovicio tem um botao da wire deslige ele
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, obrigado.
<Patricia> desligue
<g0dkar_> peregrinator_six: cara, era exatamente isso que eu estava procurando! vlw! :D
<peregrinator_six> g0dkar_, ordem dada ordem executada! ^^
<Patricia> sera q nao é a iso do ubuntu q esta com problema tecnovicio?
<tecnovicio> Patricia: não rola.... mesmo desligada o sistema detecta.... não é um on/off que corta energia dela...
<Patricia> usa o 10.04 :)
<tecnovicio> md5sum verificado
<tecnovicio> to pensando nesse caso tb Patricia .... pegar a 10.04 e ver se rola um upgrade
<_g0dkar> uhul
<_g0dkar> agora to x-chat
<Patricia> a solução do pai é "ta bom ve ai vou pegar uma cerveja" :S
<_g0dkar> mto mió!
<Patricia> tecnovicio irq
<tecnovicio> AUhaUaHUA Patricia .... Quem é o pai ?
<Patricia> da para desativar ai no bios?
<tecnovicio> nossa!!! irq!
<Patricia> tecnovicio meu pai :S
<tecnovicio> em note não tem dessas
<Patricia> da?
<Patricia> :S
<_g0dkar> caracas, tem alguém no mundo com o mesmo nick que eu!
<_g0dkar> que triste :~
<Patricia> srr
<_g0dkar> c'est la vie...
<Patricia> tecnovicio, acpi
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> vai tentando
<_g0dkar> rapaz, vou andar mais porraqui óh
<_g0dkar> IRC é coisa linda de deus
<peregrinator_six> _g0dkar, ^^
<Patricia> _g0dkar, rrsrs registra um nick,
<tecnovicio> tentei por o noacpi como parÂmetro do boot no grub.... não dá a msg, mas tb não inicia
<_g0dkar> era o que eu ia fazer...
<Patricia> tecnovicio mmm
<_g0dkar> g0dkar seria o nick, mas tem algum safado usando x(
<Patricia> tem um comando que vc coloca e ele nao detecta nada
<Patricia> mas nao lembro :S
<Patricia> ja fiz isso aki uma vez
<_g0dkar> pow, numas versões do mIRC tinha um buffer overflow qnd vc mandava um CTCP SEND malucão ;D
<_g0dkar> dava pra derrubar noobs :x
<peregrinator_six> po me derrubar não vale... :P
<_g0dkar> só uso esse tipo de recurso malévolo qnd tem alguém usando meu nick e não sou eu :x
<Nihillus> uhul
<Nihillus> meu nick do WoW :P
<Nihillus> caracas, ainda sei usar o nickserv
<Nihillus> lol
<gbs> lol
<Patricia> srrs
<gbs> jogar wow nao derruba teu Qi
<gbs> fiquei mais de 10 anos sem usar irc e ainda sabia usar esse treco =P
<gbs> mesmo depois de uns 4 anos de wow :P
<Patricia> gbs sabe fazer para instalar o ubuntu sem detectar rede?
<gbs> Patricia, fala em portuguessssss
<Nihillus> instalar o ubuntu sem ele enxergar eth0 e wlan0? :P
<Patricia> gbs instalar o ubuntu sem fazer a detecção da rede
<Patricia> isso
<gbs> tipo, porque vc quer isso?
<Nihillus> hm...
<Patricia> :S
<gbs> da um ifconfig e derruba as interfaces
<Patricia> pq o pc dele ali nao instala
<Nihillus> ia falar o mesmo q o gbs =P
<gbs> ifconfig wlan0 down
<gbs> ifconfig eth0 down
<gbs> nao faz sentido... mas taí
<Patricia> pc = tecnovicio = notebook = wireless
<gbs> tecnovicio, leu?
<tecnovicio> gbs: instalar ele instalou, mas trava no boot
<gbs> o boot trava por causa da wifi?
<gbs> hmm
<gbs> e como vc sabe que eh por causa da wifi...?
<tecnovicio> gbs: a última msg é dela.... rt2800 não responde
<gbs> pode ser culpa de alguma coisa ruim
<tecnovicio> a placa é uma Ralink 2830
<gbs> a wifi nao responder
<gbs> mas ok
<gbs> vamo lá
<gbs> modo de segurança, já tentou?
<tecnovicio> o note tá 100% gbs é zero
<gbs> por ser notebook
<gbs> vc pode desativar a wifi
<gbs> por algum botao
<tecnovicio> já tb.. trva com a mesma msg... já tentei noapic, noacpi, noapm
<Patricia> gbs, isso nao é video nao? sera?
<tecnovicio> mesmo com o led indicando que ela esta desativada o kernel decta o hardware e tenta levantar o módulo gbs
<gbs> tecnovicio,
<gbs> entra no windows
<gbs> e desativa ela no botão
<gbs> a minha quando ta desativada o modulo nao sobe nao
<tecnovicio> video não é Patricia .. a vga é uma ati 100% suportada,
<Patricia> mmm
<gbs> to tentando entender...
<Pskol> ah veio usa otra versao logo
<gbs> ja tentou instalar de novo?
<Patricia> bem se instalou
<tecnovicio> vou tentar isso gbs . Pskol . saída mais fácil não leva ao conhecimento
<Patricia> mas antes vc disse q nao instalou
<Pskol> hum entao vc quer obter conhecimento?
<tecnovicio> acho q vc q entendeu mau, ou eu não expliquei direi Patricia ... disse qno 1º boot travava
<Patricia> mmm
<tecnovicio> sim... se fosse pra ter moleza de mão beijada eu ficava no windoes Pskol .... trabalho com linux a mais de 5 anos já... mas de vez em quando a gente trava tb.
<Patricia> bota liga > post bios > boot localizar hd > grub iniciar o sistema
<Patricia> *botao
<Patricia> muda tudo
<Pskol> tecnovicio, to ligado, eu so to de bobeira aki, essa semana mesmo eu apanhei pra minha wireless tbm uma realtek, heheh
<tecnovicio> bom... vou tentar essa de deixar desligada no win e tentar bootar gbs ...
<gbs> poisé
<gbs> tem chance, de nao ser a wifi :]
<Nihillus> bom, eu sou mais agressivo na solução
<g4scan> uiahsuias estou usando xfce pela 1 vez
<Nihillus> eu simplesmente abriria o notebook e desconectava a wifi
<g4scan> doidera
<g4scan> xD
<Nihillus> se ainda assim carregar o mod eu vou te dizer viu
<Nihillus> libmaedinah
<Pskol> Nihillus, hauhauhuahuhauu
<Patricia> so ignorar o modulo mas ele disse q travava tudo :S
<jaypur> algm aqui mexe com mootools?
<Nihillus> jaypur, usa jQuery. é o melhor conselho de mootools q te dou
<Nihillus> :x
<gbs> sie lá
<crimeboy> usei o moo a uns anos atraz
<crimeboy> muito boa api
<jaypur> Nihillus, eu sei mas tem uma galeria que soh roda nessa porcaria!!!
<gbs> driver travar o sistema é muito windows pra mim
<Nihillus> então procura outra!
<gbs> por isso que acho q nao é a wifi
<Nihillus> iuahiua
<Nihillus> galeria é o q ñ falta na internet, especialmente pra jquery
<jaypur> Nihillus, o site eh para amanha e geral adorou a galeria
<Nihillus> vixe
<jaypur> Nihillus, se vc achar uma galeria semelhante...
<Nihillus> qual o boró?
<Nihillus> deve ser no molde do iPhoto iuahiauh xP
<Nihillus> diz ae, vai q a gente sabe a solução =]
<Nihillus> JavaScript é minha paixão! :)
<jaypur> Nihillus, http://purisco.com/expo/
<jaypur> site via entrar essa semana
<jaypur> pro evento
<jaypur> ta geral desesperado e geral adorou essa galeria hahaha
<jaypur> eu so uso jquery mas n sabia nem da existencia do mootols
<jaypur> fikei agora 2 horas pra acertar um toggle slider
<jaypur> ...
<g4scan> tem algum aplicativo p linux que poe gadgets igual ao win7?
<jaypur> descobri que a galeria ta dando crassh no slider
<g4scan> aquela barra
<g4scan> esquerda
<jaypur> g4scan, tem sim
<jaypur> Nihillus, http://purisco.com/expo/test.htm
<deusr> fala povo, vcs podem testar uma coisa pra mim?
<jaypur> deusr, depend
<Nihillus> deixa eu ver
<deusr> jaypur, qual a sua interface que tah usando agora?
<deusr> eth0,1, wlan?
<gbs> g4scan, tem
<gbs> g4scan, vo procurar o nome aqui
<jaypur> eth0
<g4scan> demoro gbs
<g4scan> =D
<jaypur> Nihillus, se eu acertar a galeria com esse slider nossa fecho o site eai eh so alegria
<gbs> http://ubuntued.info/tema15-windows7
<jaypur> Nihillus, se fosse com jquery jah tava pronto
<jaypur> :(
<gbs> deve ter nesse site
<gbs> tem sim
<gbs> ve aí
<Nihillus> hm
<g4scan> vou dar uma olhada
<g4scan> vlw gbs
<Nihillus> g-zus, galeria assim tem um monte em jQuery ._.'
<jaypur> Nihillus, onde :(
<Nihillus> xô caçar umas 30 aqui pra vc =P
<jaypur> pega uma
<jaypur> que sobe uma barrinha dessa ai
<jaypur> pqp
<jaypur> to ferrado refaze o codigo inserir mas melhor que dexar essa porcaria
<Monarquista> g4scan, http://ubuntued.info/como-ter-os-google-gadgets-no-ubuntu
<tecnovicioBR> nada feito
<Monarquista> Fabianin,
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin,
<insano> alguem conhece alguma ferramenta para levantar topologia de rede automaticamente?
<Nihillus> alguém sabe como configuro os botões extras do meu mouse para serem o "Play/pause" e "Next" (os mesmos play/pause de um teclado multimídia normal)?
<Nihillus> é um mouse microsoft :P
<Nihillus> faço isso no Win rapidinho, hehe... mto massa ficar controlando o music player com os botões do mouse :~
<tecnovicioBR> Nihillus: quando eu usava um teclado desses q não era configurado corretamente eu usava um programinha chamado xbindkeys, deve ter algo mais novo pra isso, mas já é um começo
<Nihillus> é, eu realmente ñ esperava ler "xbindkeys" de novo na vida rsrs
<Nihillus> ele é arcano demais para essa bobagem :P
<tecnovicioBR> Nihillus: pra vc ver como faz tempo q não uso esse tipo de coisa hehheheh
<Nihillus> é q ñ to afim de encarar essas coisas obscuras demais no momento
<Nihillus> vai q existe alguma interface bonitinha q nem a da microsoft pra configurar isso =P
<tecnovicioBR> gbs: "phy0 -> rt2800pci_mcu_status. MCU request failed, response from hardware" essa é a msg em que trava
<tecnovicioBR> Nihillus: não é de se duvidar que tenha não cara....
<tecnovicioBR> Nihillus: faz um apt-cache search bind | grep mouse e ve se acha alguma coisa interessante
<Nihillus> não custa nada tentar :P
<gbs> hmmm
<Nihillus> lol
<Nihillus> epic fail
<Nihillus> xbindkeys - Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command
<tecnovicioBR> AUhAUaUHaHaH
<Nihillus> sacanagem
<Nihillus> iauhaiuhauih
<eugf_> Nihillus, pvt
<gbs> tecnovicioBR, poisé man, nao sei ;(
<tecnovicioBR> é dois!
<jaypur> Nihillus, ai rapa vo mete o peh
<Nihillus> faça isso ñ, c é um menino tão novo
<Nihillus> com um futuro brilhante pela frente
<Nihillus> a esperança da nação
<jaypur> HAHAHAHAHA
<jaypur> vo mete o peh de sair
<jaypur> n vo mete o peh assim nao
<jaypur> ta loco
<jaypur> ahahaha
<Nihillus> :P
<jaypur> se liga
<jaypur> brigado ai pela ajuda
<jaypur> vo substituir tudo
<jaypur> o shadowbox funciona independente entao eh tranquilo
<Nihillus> a eh?
<jaypur> eeeh
<jaypur> axo ke nao precisa de mootools
<jaypur> n sei
<jaypur> eskeci
<jaypur> aspokkspoa
<jaypur> to cansado
<jaypur> vo eh durmi
<jaypur> amanha t atudo no ar
<jaypur> Nihillus, vc quer ver depois??? me passa seu emial aki :D
<jaypur> tu eh gnete fina
<Nihillus> rafael.lins777@gmail.com
<Nihillus> ajudo como posso
<jaypur> xae
<jaypur> quando eu tive
<jaypur> menos cansado
<jaypur> nois se fala
<jaypur> falo ai
<jaypur> boa noite galera
<jaypur> fui
<tecnovicioBR> bom.... vou nessa.... vlw a força aí galera.... gbs Patricia e demais....
<Patricia> mmm
<Nihillus> será se dá pra scriptar no x-chat?
<Nihillus> hehe
<Nihillus> deve dar, quase tudo hj em dia tem python imbutido rsrs
<Nihillus> achei! :P só falta descobrir a linguagem
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, fale
<crimeboy> perl
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, sua provas acabaram todas já rapaz...?!
<Fabianin> quem dera
<Fabianin> tenho prova sexta
<peregrinator_six> só quando então...?!
<peregrinator_six> mas é só esta semana...?!
<Fabianin> nem
<Fabianin> até dezembro
<Fabianin> tenho prova
<tecnovicioBR> rá!!!
<tecnovicioBR> foi só evocar o slack q a coisa funcionou
<peregrinator_six> :O
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, ta'estuprado em brow...?! :P
<Nihillus> a éh
<Nihillus> agora que apareceu um twitter do cara
<Nihillus> http://twitter.com/climagic
<Nihillus> pense num negoço bom as dicas desse cara =)
<Nihillus> tem cada ninjitsu de CLI que vc se assombra! :)
<Fabianin> peregrinator_six, ???
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, ???
<Patricia> como dar um ls e gravar em um .txt "ls > log.txt"?
<Patricia> isso na mosca
<Patricia> srsr
<crimeboy> ls 2> log.txt
<Patricia> 2>?
<Patricia> sem ele aki funcionou
<crimeboy> dar um ls e mandar pra log.txt
<Nihillus> la pregunta?
<crimeboy> o primeiro soh mandou pra log.txt
<Nihillus> ls > "ls > log.txt"
<Nihillus> iahaiu
<crimeboy> 2 manda pra saida padrao tb
<Patricia> crimeboy, notei que tudo que estiver o > lalal.lalal ele grava
<Patricia> o log
<Patricia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529066/
<Patricia> :P
<crimeboy> chamamos de direcionador de saidas
<pibarnas>  2> não é redirecionamento de erro?
<Patricia> crimeboy mmm
<Fabianin> algum engenheiro ai?
<Fabianin> os estudante?
<Fabianin> ou*
<Patricia> fui vou dormir ate
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, bom dia.
<Fabianin> ate
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, o eng sei lá o que é engenheiro, mas já foi faz tempo...
<Fabianin> tem alguém ai que conhece algum emuladora das HP pra linux?
<crimeboy> Fabianin: eu
<Fabianin> crimeboy, voce é engenheiro ou conhece o emulador?
<crimeboy> sou eng
<crimeboy> mas nao conheć nenhuma "emuladora das HP"
<Fabianin> vc usa que calculadora no dia a dia da facul?
<crimeboy> usei
<crimeboy> calculadora fisica
<yro_anjos> Hp essas calculadoras acho umszco mais são muito boa, ninguem usa somente vc..
<yro_anjos> saco
<Fabianin> yro_anjos, q mundo vc vive?
<Fabianin> todo mundo usa HP
<yro_anjos> Todo mundo não!
<Fabianin> yro_anjos, voce usa qual?
<Fabianin> texas?
<crimeboy> Fabianin: tem umas calculadoras cientificas no linux
<crimeboy> mas eu nunca experiementei
<Fabianin> crimeboy, mas a unica coisa q posso usar na prova
<Fabianin> é a hp emulada pra quem nao tem a hp de verdade
<Fabianin> e a do linux nao eh grafica
<yro_anjos> Faz muito tempo que deixei de usar calculadoras, desde quando larguei o curso mais era uma cientifica
<crimeboy> man xcalc
<Fabianin> qual curso vc fazia?
<Fabianin> yro_anjos,
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, http://meupinguim.com/xmind-organize-suas-ideias-com-linux/
<Porcks> Andre_Gondim: ta ai cara?
<crimeboy> Fabianin: digita ae no seu shell: xcalc
<crimeboy> veja se serve pra vc
<efraimmarcatto> quantos servidores no mundo usa linux
<crimeboy> efraimmarcatto: 89%
<Fabianin> crimeboy, nao
<Fabianin> crimeboy, a minha casio generica tem essas funções
<Fabianin> to falando de resolver integrais sistemas lineares complexos
<crimeboy> faz na mao
<Fabianin> ah logico
<Fabianin> crimeboy,  na hora da prova vo resolver uma matriz 10x10
<Fabianin> professor mesmo que falou que quem nao tiver uma gráfica nao passa
<crimeboy> Fabianin: esse eh o problema dos estudantes de engenharia modernos
<Fabianin> crimeboy, é impossível resolver uma matriz dessa em menos de 3h
<Fabianin> e isso é só o final de uma resolução de prova
<Fabianin> ou você consegue resolver uma matriz complexa em menos de 3h? (10x10)
<eugf> Fabianin, isso se vc não errar no meio do caminho
<Pskol> Fabianin, pra linux vc quer eH?
<Fabianin> Pskol, sim
<Pskol> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/hp-49g-emulator.htm
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, http://meupinguim.com/microsoft-copia-sistema-de-pacotes-do-linux/
<Fabianin> eugf, pois é, sem uma calculadora dessa fica impossível fazer a matéria de circuitos eletricos II
<Pskol> e roda no wine
<Fabianin> será q roda no wine?
<Fabianin> Pskol,
<Pskol> so o tempo podera dizer
<Pskol> :P
<Fabianin> Pskol, uhauhaua
<didi> Fabianin: Ainda mais se o lambda != 0.
<crimeboy> peregrinator_six: esse xmind tem 40mega de instalador
<Fabianin> circuitos I esse periodo uma calculadora dessa já fez falta didi
<crimeboy> nao lhe faz desconfiar?
<crimeboy> provavelmente tem algum chupador de ideias dentro
<didi> Imagino.
<Pskol> Fabianin, so somar tudo e dividir por 2
<Pskol> sempre da certo
<Fabianin> AAUHAUHAUHHUA meu sonho Pskol
<Pskol> kkkkkkk
<crimeboy> os predios estao comećando a cair
<crimeboy> resultados dos novos engenheiros saidos de faculdades particulares
<crimeboy> erros medicos estao aumentando exponencialmente tb
<crimeboy> pelo mesmo motivo
<Fabianin> crimeboy, ainda bem que a minha é federal, e a segunda mais bem conceituada do país no meu curso, só fica atrás do ita
<crimeboy> Fabianin: entao vc nao faz parte dessa fabula
<crimeboy> parabens
<Fabianin> crimeboy, mas tem muita particular boa, puc, fei...
<crimeboy> Fabianin: eh raro, e insiginificante diante do numero de faculdades de ponta de esquina
<Fabianin> crimeboy, isso é
<crimeboy> hj faculdade ta igual a bosta de cachorro
<Nihillus> hm
<Fabianin> eu como nao tenho 1200 reais por mes pra pagar numa particular só tive a federal como opção
<Nihillus> rapaz...
<ruffzzz> Patricia:
<ruffzzz> ajuda
<Nihillus> ñ importa a faculdade, ñ importa o professor, ñ importa o preço nem o conceito
<Nihillus> o que importa é o estudante
<ruffzzz> instalei o kubuntu mas não consigo conectar com minha conexão DSL
<ruffzzz> da pra configurar a ocnexão mas o widget não mostra ela
<Nihillus> estudante bom é bom independente de um monte de fatores :P
<Nihillus> * independentemente
<crimeboy> Nihillus: va estudar engenharia sem um lab de quimica ou info
<crimeboy> estrutura pra esses cursos eh fundamental
<didi> crimeboy: Eba, sem lab de química!
<crimeboy> nao eh como direito que eh cuspe e giz
<Nihillus> estrutura boa != bons formandos
<Nihillus> bons alunos + boa estrutura = bons formandos
<Nihillus> se 1 dos 2 não for bom, então ferrou :P
<Fabianin> e aonde estão os melhores?
<Fabianin> nas federais
<crimeboy> eh por isso que o curso vedete das particulares eh direito
<crimeboy> pq eh facil implantar
<Nihillus> bom, meu ramo é informática :P
<Nihillus> então em relação a informática (mais precisamente a parte de software) eu sei o q se precisa pra dar certo, dar errado e tal tal tal
<Fabianin> meu curso junto com engenharia elétrica sao as engenharias mais dificeis da minha faculdade
<Fabianin> e ainda temos os professores mais fdps
<Nihillus> como o curso em questão é engenharia então ñ digo mais nada :P
<crimeboy> Fabianin: vc estuda na efmg?
<Nihillus> se fosse engenharia *de software*... hehehe
<Nihillus> eita, 01:00!! sei que é grande a dor do parto, mas vou-me já!
<Nihillus> flw!
<crimeboy> ufmg*
<Fabianin> nao
<Fabianin> UFES
<Fabianin> eu faço engenharia de computação
<Fabianin> só que é praticamente engenharia elétrica com enfase em computação
<crimeboy> eh tudo igual
<crimeboy> eu fiz telecom
<Fabianin> crimeboy, parecido também
<Fabianin> crimeboy, fez aonde?
<crimeboy> Fabianin: numa fac de ponta de esquina
<Fabianin> crimeboy, boto fé
<peregrinator_six> bom dia.
<Fabianin> por isso reclama tanto delas?
<crimeboy> eh
<crimeboy> os prof fingem que ensinam e os alunos fingem que aprendem
<crimeboy> o curso se nivela pelo pior aluno
<Coringao> Alguem podem me ajudar em terminar uma tradução para o portugues de um programa para advocacio totalmente Opensource e e de facil instalação e usuo?
<crimeboy> Coringao: deus lhe pague
<Coringao> crimeboy, hehe.. porque amigao. :D
<crimeboy> Coringao: alguem tem que pagar neh?
<crimeboy> ;]
<Coringao> crimeboy, hehehe, magina so preciso conclui a lingua em portugues, de um programa para advocacia
<crimeboy> Coringao: ele sempre paga as almas caridosas como vc.
<Coringao> pra organizar os processos e clientes, etc
<Coringao> crimeboy, puxa!! assim ate fico sem jeito. :)
<crimeboy> Coringao: esse programa é solido?
<Coringao> crimeboy, quer me ajudar
<Coringao> crimeboy, solidissimo
<Coringao> crimeboy, facil de instalação
<crimeboy> Coringao: ajudaria se ja nao divesse tantos compromisso assumidos e nao cumpridos
<Coringao> crimeboy, so precisa que antes de instalar, instala-se o mysql-server
<Coringao> do resto é num piscar de olho, ja esta trabalhando nele
<crimeboy> massa, qual o nome?
<Coringao> legalcase
<Coringao> crimeboy, http://www.lcm.ngo-bg.org/IMG/jpg/lcm-20060803-2.jpg
<Coringao> crimeboy, http://www.lcm.ngo-bg.org/IMG/jpg/lcm-20060803-8-attchments.jpg
<Coringao> crimeboy, ja esta uns 40% traduzido que estou fazendo
<crimeboy> Coringao: eh web!?
<Coringao> crimeboy, sim
<Coringao> crimeboy, ele usa o apache2, php5 e o mysql-server
<crimeboy> massa
<Coringao> crimeboy, vai esta empacotado em .deb
<Coringao> crimeboy, so necessita que vc de um apt-get install mysql-server
<Coringao> e mais nada
<didi> Coringao: Não tem um arquivo com as strings?
<Coringao> crimeboy, ao so digitar no navegador: http://localhost/legalcase
<crimeboy> didi: chamam de .po
<didi> crimeboy: Sim.
<Coringao> didi, nao
<Coringao> didi, ele é em php
<crimeboy> eu fiz a primeira traducao do openbox usando o .po
<crimeboy> facilita muito
<Coringao> didi, estou colocando em meu servidor o texto em php no gobby pra a gente se interagir
<Vamp> alguem sabe algum programa que transforme avi em rmvb pra linux? ^^
<Coringao> Quem quiser dar uma força na tradução, por favor instalar o "Editor colaborativo Gobby" e digitar no host: archive.ubuntugames.org
<didi> Coringao: Aliás, parabéns pelo site.
<Coringao> didi, vlw mesmo amigao :)
<efraimmarcatto> olha o coringao aiXD
<Coringao> :D
<efraimmarcatto> Coringão posso te pentelhar?
<Coringao> efraimmarcatto, diga
<efraimmarcatto> warcraft 3 no ubuntu
<efraimmarcatto> comofas?
<didi> Coringao: Não está abrindo.
<efraimmarcatto> se não me falha a memória eu tentei com o wine ... pq tenho uma pasta atualizada e tals... mas ficou lento
<Coringao> efraimmarcatto, esta usando a ultima versao do wine?
<efraimmarcatto> acredito que sim
<Coringao> didi, na esta abrindo?
<Coringao> *nao
<efraimmarcatto> instalei pelo repositório
<didi> Coringao: "Tempo esgotado"
<Coringao> didi, la no Acessar sessão
<efraimmarcatto> Coringao, 1.2.1
<Coringao> somente digite
<Coringao> didi, archive.ubuntugames.org
<Coringao> a porta deixa  como esta
<Coringao> efraimmarcatto, eu tenho warcraft 3
<Coringao> efraimmarcatto, nao tive problemas
<efraimmarcatto> vc instalou?
<didi> Coringao: Não há opção para porta.
<efraimmarcatto> eu tenho uma pasta instalada
<Coringao> efraimmarcatto, tente instalar o directx pelo winetricks
<efraimmarcatto> winetrics
<efraimmarcatto> vou ver aki
<didi> gobby --version: 0.4.93
<efraimmarcatto> vlw viu
<Coringao> didi, Gobby 0.4.12
<didi> Talvez se eu tentar :porta.
<didi> Qual está usando?
<didi> Coringao: OK, a versão 0.4.12 deu certo.
<Coringao> didi, to te vendo la
<efraimmarcatto> to baixando o wine mais novo
<eduardo> A partição 1 não termina no limite do cilindro. O que significa essa frase?
<eduardo> Alguem pode me ajudar e me dizer o que significa essa frase>>> A partição 1 não termina no limite do cilindro.  ?
<didi> eduardo: O que está escrito.
<eduardo> A partição 1 não termina no limite do cilindro.
<didi> Sim.
<eduardo> o que significa?
<didi> Acho que você quer é saber quais a implicações, não?
<eduardo> sim
<eduardo> didi: poderia me explicar?
<didi> eduardo: Também não sei as implicações, apesar de entender a frase.
<eduardo> sim
<ffr76> bom dia
<Patricia> Ayrton, ping -> https://launchpad.net/~arcana
<Patricia> bom dia
<Patricia> leleobhz, conhece o cpanel?
<Patricia> web
<leleobhz> infelizmente
<leleobhz> detesto cPanel com todas as forças que tenho
<Patricia> leleobhz, como instala o joomla, no fantastico tem, mas usando ssh, nao pelo cpanel tem como?
<Patricia> no fantastico nao, o que tem la
<leleobhz> claro que tem
<leleobhz> cpanel e um gambiarra monstro
<leleobhz> fantastico é outro mais monstro ainda
<leleobhz> Patricia: n tem nada diferente pra te dizer de RTFM
<Patricia> como é?
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> para instalarr
<leleobhz> e basicamente descompactar os arquivos la e configurar o banco
<Patricia> leleobhz, :S
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> vc nao entendeuu
<Patricia> isso eu sei fazer :S
<Patricia> fantastico
<Patricia> tem um monte de aplicativos
<Patricia> é um script
<leleobhz> fantastico é tosco poxa
<leleobhz> cpanel e tosco
<Patricia> meus proxy foi bloqueados no provedor :S
<Patricia> so da para usar ssh
<Patricia> :S
 * leleobhz evita ao maximo usar isso
<leleobhz> Patricia: como assim?
<leleobhz> provedor nao pde bloquear acesso
<Patricia> eu so posso abrir a admin por ssh
<Patricia> ...
<leleobhz> a nao ser que voce nao esteja necessariamente detras de um provedor
<leleobhz> :D
<Patricia> tanto pode quanto ta
<leleobhz> papo furado
<leleobhz> c ta fazendo bobagem
<leleobhz> anyways
<Patricia> ...
<leleobhz> descompacta la no servidor o tar
<Patricia> vou te mostrar
<leleobhz> configura o banco como fala o readme
<Patricia> Ops! O Google Chrome não conseguiu se conectar a www.fastdesigner.org:2082
<Patricia> ta bom
<Patricia> nem fale
<leleobhz> e ue
<leleobhz> da ssl
<Patricia> nao quuero uupar
<leleobhz> *ssh
<leleobhz> tar -xvzf
<leleobhz> wget
<leleobhz> normal
<leleobhz> se o provedor te da shell, USE-A
<Patricia> aa ceus
<Patricia> primeiro
<leleobhz> faz o download direto do servidor
<Patricia> se eu quero assim, eu quero assim
<leleobhz> praque voce vai upar
<leleobhz> ?
<Patricia> entendeu
<leleobhz> [10/11-08:17:27] < Patricia> leleobhz, como instala o joomla, no fantastico tem, mas usando ssh, nao pelo cpanel tem como?
<Patricia> tenho que criar um subdominio
<leleobhz> voce quer isso
<leleobhz> to ensinando isso
<Patricia> ate mais
<leleobhz> entra via ssh
<leleobhz> da wget no link do joomla
<Patricia> filhote isso eu ja sei
<leleobhz> tar, etc, etc, etc
<Patricia> mas que coisa hein
<Patricia> >> suporte tecnico da hospedagem
<leleobhz> normal
<leleobhz> (povo temperamental)
<leleobhz> ue
<leleobhz> entao o que voce quer?
<leleobhz> instalar via ssh e por ai ue
<Patricia> nao quero mais nada
<Patricia> jesuiz
<leleobhz> entao nao queira!
<Patricia> eu: da para controlar cpanel pelo ssh
<leleobhz> menina mais http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_krf2r02Fzd1qz6bpro1_500.jpg
<Patricia> suporte: sim
<Patricia> eu: tudo?
<Patricia> suporte: sim
<leleobhz> criar subdominio? duvido
<Patricia> mas deixa
<Patricia> vou mandar email
<leleobhz> manda o palerma do suporte criar o subdominio
<leleobhz> ai vai abrir a pasta
<leleobhz> www/subdominio
<leleobhz> dai vc faz o trampo sujo
<Patricia> wiki. lalalalalla
<leleobhz> ?
<Patricia> quero criar um suubdominio wiki
<Patricia> simples nao?
<leleobhz> ue
<leleobhz> pede pro palerma do suporte criar
<leleobhz> ai vai abrir a pasta www/wiki quando ele terminar
<Patricia> ...
<leleobhz> da ssh
<leleobhz> cd www/wiki
<Romil> <> Patricia <> bonjour mademoseille
<leleobhz> wget blablabla/joomla.tar.gz
<Patricia> jesuiz
<leleobhz> tar -xvzf joomla.tar.gz
<leleobhz> .....
<leleobhz> e morreu
<Patricia> leleobhz, eu removi minha www, e usei outro nome
<Patricia> feleiz?
<leleobhz> que seja
<Patricia> Romil, nem é bom dia :S
<leleobhz> se voce é esperta pra saber que renomeou, é esperta pra mudar minhas instrucoes :D
<Romil> humm. sorry
<Patricia> cabeça de elefante, nao quero opniao, quero fantastico pelo ssh
<leleobhz> isso vc n tem
<leleobhz> :D
<Patricia> Romil, mas q saco ele afff :S,
<leleobhz> cpanel e infernal Patricia
<Patricia> o cabeça de elefante da hospedagem disse q tem
<Patricia> leleobhz, e usar qual entao?
<leleobhz> manda o QI de capim dizer como acessa
<leleobhz> :D
<leleobhz> Patricia: manda ele criar o subdominio
<leleobhz> dai quando ele criar
<leleobhz> vai nascer a pasta do subdominio
<Patricia> a ceus
<leleobhz> ai vc instala via shell usando o procedimento tradicional
<leleobhz> NAO EXISTE CPANEL MODO TEXTO
<leleobhz> feliz?
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> eu sei que nao
<leleobhz> entao acabou
<Patricia> por q acha q perguntei
<leleobhz> o jeito que vc tem pra instalar é esse
<Patricia> mas me arrependi
<leleobhz> pede pro palerma do suporte criar o subdominio
<leleobhz> ai a pasta vai pipocar
<leleobhz> vc instala normalmente
<leleobhz> se o seu provedor foi MUITO burro
<Patricia> meu deus
<leleobhz> voce pode fazer um proxy socks tb
<Patricia> nem perguntei tuudo isso
<leleobhz> ssh -D1080 user@host
<leleobhz> e configura no navegador pra usar proxy socks em localhost porta 1080
<leleobhz> ai voce usa a internet do provedor :D
<Patricia> como instala o joomla, que tem no fantastico, mas usando ssh, nao pelo cpanel tem como?
<Patricia> nao queuro modinha de wget eetc
<leleobhz> instalar joomla via ssh: wget, tar, mysql....
<leleobhz> ue
<Patricia> [ ] sim [ ] nao
<Patricia> simplesmente diz
<Patricia> [ ] sim [x] nao
<Patricia> e cala boca
<leleobhz> obvio que tem
<leleobhz> o jeito padrao e instalar assim
<leleobhz> ta no readme do joomla
<Patricia> filho
<leleobhz> voce instala essas coisas por padrao usando shell
<Patricia> "fantastico,"
<leleobhz> Patricia: cpanel NAO E SHELL
<leleobhz> simples
<leleobhz> falou cpanel
<Patricia> que tem no fantastico
<leleobhz> é so aquela interface maldita
<leleobhz> shell nao tem nada
<Patricia> a meu deus
<leleobhz> o que voce pode fazer e
<leleobhz> [10/11-08:31:21] < leleobhz> voce pode fazer um proxy socks tb
<leleobhz> falou cpanel[10/11-08:31:33] < leleobhz> ssh -D1080 user@host
<leleobhz> [10/11-08:31:47] < leleobhz> e configura no navegador pra usar proxy socks em localhost porta 1080
<Patricia> sai fora vai
<leleobhz> ja que seu proxy nao funciona
<leleobhz> usa seu ssh de proxy
<Patricia> fala com minha mao
<leleobhz> vc quem sabe
<leleobhz> a solucao do proxy ssh e a mais razoavel
<leleobhz> vai te dar acesso ao cpanel normal
<leleobhz> ja q seu proxy n ta saindo
<leleobhz> e ssh sai
<Patricia> meu deuus
<Patricia> proxy ta tudo bloqueador aki coisa
<leleobhz> voce consegue sair ssh?
<leleobhz> se consegue
<leleobhz> ssh -D1080 user@host
<leleobhz> e pronto
<leleobhz> o ssh vai criar um proxy NA SUA MAQUINA LOCAL
<leleobhz> tunelando pelo ssh
<Patricia> ...
<leleobhz> ai voce coloca o proxy do navegador como socks4/5 em localhost porta 1080
<Patricia> vou tunelando uma mao em sua cara logo logo
<leleobhz> se voce sai ssh, essa e a melhor solucao
<leleobhz> Patricia: poxa cara, sinceramente, voce é muito mal educada. voce ta mais preocupada em me xingar do que resolver seu problema. voce falou que ssh ai funciona, entao to te dando uma alternativa pra voce resolver seu problema
<leleobhz> para de querer me xingar
<leleobhz> se for fazer isso, tem o outro canal
<leleobhz> to tentando te ajudar
<leleobhz> que coisa viu
<Patricia> ah ceus
<Patricia> nao quer alternatividade
<Patricia> nao quer alternatividade
<Patricia> nao quer alternatividade
<Patricia> nao quero apenas instalar ele e subdominio, tenho mais coisas
<leleobhz> Patricia: eu entendi. voce ta criando um tunel fazendo isso e fazendo isso voce acessa o cpanel inteiro.
<leleobhz> vai ser como se seu navegador tivesse acessando a internet atraves do servidor da hospedagem, porque o ssh tunela tudo
<leleobhz> ou seja
<leleobhz> se diretamente voce nao consegue abrir o cpanel
<leleobhz> de dentro do hosting no minimo tem que conseguir
<Patricia> se eu fazer isso
<Patricia> o site vai ser dado como porno e vai ser bloqueado, <-- entenda
<leleobhz> se voce consegue acessar ssh, voce consegue abrir esse tunel
<leleobhz> a nao ser que o hosting tenha bloqueado dynamic proxy
<leleobhz> o.0
<leleobhz> nossa, de onde voce tirou isso?
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> de ontem?
<leleobhz> patricia, toda a conexao que sai pelo tunel ssh
<Patricia> daki mesmo
<leleobhz> sai pelo ssh!!!!
<leleobhz> se sua conexao ssh nao e considerada porno
<leleobhz> entao otimo
<leleobhz> tudo vai passar criptografado at
<leleobhz> *até seu hostingh
<Patricia> vai passar muuitos dados e vao bloquear
<Patricia> simples
<Patricia> PQ ACONTECE ISSO DIRETO
<leleobhz> ative compressao
<leleobhz> e enquanto vc tiver mexendo nisso
<leleobhz> use somente o cpanel
<leleobhz> http://wolfpaulus.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/ssh-proxy.jpg
<leleobhz> exatamente isso que acontece
<Patricia> vou cortar uma braço seu, assim talvez vc escreva mesmo
<leleobhz> so que o ssh desse exemplo
<leleobhz> usa a porta 443
<leleobhz> Patricia: isso resolve seu problema. se voce usar so seu cpanel quando tiver com o tunel ssh, eles nao vao te bloquear
<leleobhz> porque o trafego e pequeno
<leleobhz> ssh -C -D 1080 user@host
<leleobhz> ativa a compressao
<Patricia> usar o ssh do launchpad ¬¬
<leleobhz> nao sei se eles deixam dynamic proxy ativo no sshd
<leleobhz> mas se deixarem
<leleobhz> use :D
<leleobhz> funciona com qualquer ssh onde o tcp port forward esteja ativo
<Patricia> esquece la é cheio de graças
<leleobhz> se voce quiser MESMO usar so o cpanel
<leleobhz> vc pode fazer assim tb
<Patricia> proxy aki nao vai
<Patricia> tentei de todos q tenho
<leleobhz> ssh -C -L2082:www.fastdesigner.org:2082 user@servidor
<leleobhz> ai ele vai abrir um forward local
<leleobhz> ou seja, um servico na sua maquina local na porta 2082
<leleobhz> e sempre que voce conectar nele
<leleobhz> ele vai abrir uma conexao em www.fastdesigner.org na porta 2082
<leleobhz> e vai passar os dados dum lado pro outro
<leleobhz> usando a conexao do seu servidor
<leleobhz> ai voce abre seu cpanel usando http://localhost:2082
<leleobhz> Patricia: voce ta tentando usar proxies publicos
<leleobhz> eu to te ensinando a criar um usando ssh :D
<leleobhz> e diferente
<Patricia> leleobhz, pare de falar, liguei no lixo do provedor, e logo vao liberar ate meus proxys
 * Patricia nem queria ter acordado hj
<leleobhz> Patricia: otimo! mas guarde essas tecnicas ai
<leleobhz> sao uteis em casos extremos de falta de acesso
<leleobhz> ou entao quando vc vai em conexao publica ou wireless sem criptografia e n quer seus dados voandop
<Patricia> ssh -C -D 1080 user@host
<wzk> bom dia!
<leleobhz> dia!
<Patricia> vou voltar a dormir e acordar d novo ate depois
<leleobhz> inte!
<Nilodanx52> como eu restauro a o meu painel do gnome???
<Nilodanx52> tipo quero ele defaut
<jaypur> algm aqui sabe jquery???
<underall> \o
<Patricia> Bom dia *Reacordando pior q antes :S
<Patricia> leleobhz, coisa do alem pedi para o roberto meu vizinho instalar la :)
<CaioAlonso> jaypur, eu sei jquery
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, to tentando "instalar" uma galeria
<jaypur> e nao ta indo
<jaypur> tem como vc dar uma olhada??
<Patricia> underall, jaypur bom dia :)
<CaioAlonso> jaypur, claro, manda por pvt aí
<jaypur> Patricia, eaaiii
<jaypur> Patricia, ta melhor???
<Patricia> jaypur, gripe, mas sem febre :D
<Nilodanx52> se eu apagar a pasta .gconf da minha home o meu gnome estará tipo defaut no meun usuário??
<jaypur> Patricia, otimo!
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> Nilodanx52 mmm
<Patricia> so a .gnome
<Patricia>  .config
<Patricia>  .gnome < tudo que seja do gnome
<Patricia>  .config < suas configurações navegador emesene etc
<Nilodanx52> tipo que quero que meu painel voute a defaut
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> tenho isso no log
<Patricia> é .gnome/apps
<Patricia> coisa assim
<Nilodanx52> ja estou puto... tirei ele porem quero ele de vouta!
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<Patricia> srrsrs
<Nilodanx52> preciso de pelo menos 1
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<Patricia> Nilodanx52, entra na pasta ~/.gnome
<Patricia> e me diga os nomes
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> das pasta
<Nilodanx52> só tem .gnome2
<Patricia> Nilodanx52, nem precisa
<Patricia> assim
<Patricia> gconftool-2 --shutdown
<Patricia> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<Nilodanx52> .gnome2_private
<Patricia> pkill gnome-panel
<Patricia> Nilodanx52, faz ai se funcionar me diga :D
<Patricia> se nao funcionar vamos a procura :D
<Nilodanx52> ja fiz
<Nilodanx52> e agora?
<Patricia> sai e entra novamente
<Patricia> na sessao
<Nilodanx52> pera
<Patricia> Nilodanx52, funcionou?
<Nilodanx52> ainda continua sem a barra
<Patricia> ;O
<Nilodanx52> *.*
<Patricia> entao
<Pskol> mexeu tanto q deu pau
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> mv ~/.gconf /gconfbackup
<Patricia> mv ~/.config /configbackup
<Patricia> pronto
<Patricia> tira as pasta do gnome
<Patricia> tira ai volto ja
<Nilodanx52> mv ~/.config /configbackup -- tenho que deslogar pq ele esta sendo em uso
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> esquece interface para isso :S
<Patricia> tty
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> sudo killall Xorg
<Patricia> senha
<Patricia> mv ~/.config /configbackup
<Patricia> :)
<Nilodanx52> quando eu deletar a pasta e relogar eu tenho que fazer oq?
<Patricia> nada
<Patricia> ele vai recriar tudo
<Patricia> :)
<Nilodanx52> ja vouto
<Patricia> e ja deve funcionar tudo
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> padroa
<Patricia> padrao
<Patricia> srs
<Patricia> Pskol, https://launchpad.net/~arcana
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> Pskol, https://launchpad.net/~arcana  >>> https://launchpad.net/~[o que fica melhor?] -> meu nome? meu nick? o que? :S
<Patricia> Pskol, arcana  estranho ne?
<Patricia> Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct: yes
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> Pskol, esta ai? :S
<YuriBokaleff0y53>  oi
<YuriBokaleff0y53>  blz man
<leonel> oiii
<Patricia> leonel, é bot
<Patricia> nem ligue
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> YuriBokaleff0y53 --> bot idiota
<leonel> rsrsrs
<leonel> nao  conheço
<Patricia> ^^
<leonel> pork que ele e idiota
<leonel> ?
<Patricia> leonel pq ele entra todos os dias q diz  a mesma coisa
<Patricia> bot programado
<Patricia> igual a esse
<Patricia> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Patricia> !ping
<Patricia> :P
<stargazer> bom dia povo
<Patricia> ubottu-br --> utilidade
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'utilidade' not found
<leonel> ahahahahahaha
<leonel> ok percebi
<Patricia> YuriBokaleff0y53 --> inútil
<leonel> maluco
<Patricia> leonel ele nao tem o comando --> :S
<leonel> rsrs
<leonel> esse mundo da tecnologia e mesmo xtranho
<leonel> com cada coisa que me aparece
<Patricia> ;O
<cparzewski> xtranho?
<leonel> ya
<Patricia> estranho ele quiz dizer
<leonel> estranho
<Patricia> nictuku, eai?
<Patricia> ops errei
<fabianomarechal> cparzewski, o que tá estranho?
<Patricia> Nilodanx52, eai?
<cparzewski> fabianomarechal, nao, eh que foi a primeira vez que vi xtranho
<cparzewski> tipo "ecstranho" - padre quevedo
<fabianomarechal> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<leonel> rsrsrsrs
<fabianomarechal> kkkkkkkkkk
<leonel> e diferença do pretogues
<fabianomarechal> kkkkkkkkk pretogues kkkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> deu merda
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkkkk
<leonel> olha o cara xta pensando que xtou errando com o meu pretogues
<leonel> outra maka mais
<Monarquista> Good day humans beings.
<Patricia> Monarquista bom dia
<Patricia> kubuntu > http://kiosketto.blunet.org/wp-content/uploads/Kubuntu_Logo.jpg
<Patricia> alguem tem do Gubuntu?
<Patricia> quero criar um banner de topo
<Patricia> para meu wiki
<Monarquista> mal eu me acostumo com o chromium 7 e já sai a atualização pra o 8... :O
<Patricia> :p
<Monarquista> po eu gostei do meu chrominho 7 de extimação, num vo trocar não... :P
<Patricia> http://i479.photobucket.com/albums/rr160/PenguinCommunity/ubuntu-family-1.png :P
<jaypur> Patricia, adios
<jaypur> the daki a poco
<jaypur> fui
<Patricia> ^^
<Carlos-Lemes> Bom dia
<Monarquista> Carlos-Lemes, bom dia.
<leonel> bom dia carlos
<Carlos-Lemes> estou com um poblema na tela  do meu pc ,eu abro minhas pasta  fecho as janelas e elas nao fechao
<Carlos-Lemes> fica me estrovando
<Carlos-Lemes> tenho que reniciar o pc toda vez
<leonel> nao percebi
<Carlos-Lemes> sera que é viruz
<cparzewski> Carlos-Lemes, reiniciar o pc pra fechar as janelas?
<cparzewski> no ubuntu?
<eduardo> !paste Dispositivo Boot Início Fim Blocos Id Sistema /dev/sda1               1         244     1951744   82  Linux swap / Solaris A partição 1 não termina no limite do cilindro. /dev/sda2   *         244        1459     9765888   83  Linux /dev/sda3            1459        9730    66432000   83  Linux
<ubottu-br> eduardo: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<eduardo> ops
<Monarquista> xGrind, bom dia.
<eduardo> Bom dia pessoal
<xGrind> [Monarquista]: bom dia ;D
<xGrind> [Patricia]: ;*
<eduardo> Alguém saberia me informar o que significa essa frase >>> A partição 1 não termina no limite do cilindro.
<Monarquista> xGrind, mal me acostumo com o Chromium 7 e já sai a atualização para o 8... :O
<xGrind> [Monarquista]: kk. eu nem gosto dele
<xGrind> prefiro firefox
<Monarquista> xGrind, vc é maluco o ff é bem mais lento se comparado a ele!
<xGrind> [Monarquista]: ja usou kurumin?
<Monarquista> a única coisa que salva no ff são suas extensões, mas como só uso uma mesmo, então... :P
<Monarquista> xGrind, sim, tenho o 7 remasterizado aqui!
<xGrind> eu uso adblock, flashblock, youtube mp3, um pra baixar video do youtube ;)
<Monarquista> cara, pra baixar video do youtube quem disse que precisa de programa...?!
<Monarquista> :P
<xGrind> não sei baixar pelo terminal ;x
<Monarquista> vou direto no /tmp do brwser e pego! :)
<Monarquista> *browser...
<xGrind> oO
<xGrind> da?
<Monarquista> xGrind, ha, sem comentários... :S
<xGrind> [Monarquista]: to no windows agora. na facul, senao testava :D
<ShutD0wN> usa o download helper (plugin do mozilla) funciona quase que em todos sites de video
<xGrind> [ShutD0wN]: esse que eu uso
<Monarquista> xGrind, pra que perguntou sobre o Kuruma...?!
<xGrind> [Monarquista]: é que eu uso o xubuntu, e estava vendo o kurumin aqui no site
<xGrind> nunca testei ele
<Monarquista> xGrind, já foi descontinuado a anos brow...
<xGrind> [Monarquista]: disso eu sei xD
<ShutD0wN> Kurumin foi meu DistroStart no S.L hehe
<Monarquista> xGrind, quer ter trabalho vou ,mandar uma coisa pra ti...
<Carlos-Lemes> Bom dia
<fabianomarechal> bom dia
<Monarquista> Carlos-Lemes, bom dia.
<ShutD0wN> pessoal tem como deixar o plymouth do ubuntu 10.4 igual do debian (modo texto) ?
<eduardo> bom dia
<Carlos-Lemes> quero copiar uma foto do orkut  e colao no meu orkut
<Carlos-Lemes> nao consigo
<xGrind> [Carlos-Lemes]: como assim? Oo
<Monarquista> xGrind, http://www.revolutionsfree.com.br/2010/02/as-melhores-extensoes-para-o-google.html
<Carlos-Lemes> jpg
<xGrind> [Monarquista]: não gosto dele ;D
<xGrind> [Monarquista]: flws
<Monarquista> é vc não gosta mesmo, pois ele é o mais rápido browser pra Linux que existe no momento
<leonel> rsrsrsrs
<ltcosta> Galera, alguem me ajuda
<ltcosta> vejo, mas nao consigo acessar um computador windows da minha rede
<ltcosta> por favor
<Pskol> ltcosta, ligue pro suporte da ms
<ltcosta> E voce, leia os ideais do linux de ajudar que ainda nao sabe....
<ltcosta> voce precisa aprender mais que eu.
<Pskol> cara se quer ajuda entao fala o que vc precisa, ninguem vai adivinhar o que vc quer fazer, quais alternativas ja tentou, e qual erro que esta dando
<Pskol> desenbuxa
<ltcosta> eu nao consigo acessar um computador windows na minha rede. ele é todo compartilhado
<ltcosta> ja intalei o samba
<ltcosta> tem q configurar mais alguma coisa?
<ltcosta> eu so quero ver, e nao servir
<Pskol> vc so instalou o samba e o que mais vc fez?
<ltcosta> eu so eu so instalei o samba
<ltcosta> hehe
<ltcosta> eu so instalei o samba
<ltcosta> mas eu quero apenas ver o outro computador, servidor de dados,
<ltcosta> nao preciso configurar meu linux para servir, apenas ver
<Pskol> entao procura ai agora como montar um compartilhamento windows
<ltcosta> aí eu instaleio samba
<Pskol> smbfs
<ltcosta> ok
<ltcosta> vou olhar isso
<ltcosta> valeu
<Pskol> nda
<ltcosta> eu volto aqui depois
<Patricia> Pskol, oque acha? http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/6patricia.JPG  <inicio ignore os lados :P
<Pskol> Patricia, sinistro..
<Raphael_S> ltcosta, qual é sua distro ubuntu mesmo?
<Patricia> Pskol ;O pq?
<Pskol> Patricia, legal, sinistro eh legal
<Patricia> Pskol, achou feio? :(
<Patricia> mmm
<Pskol> Patricia, :)
<Raphael_S> ltcosta,  ta aew?
<Patricia> Pskol D: :D
<ltcosta> to
<ltcosta> to aqui ainda
<ltcosta> 10.04
<ltcosta> ubuntu
<Raphael_S> ltcosta, bom para acessar compartilhamento windows do seu ubuntu vc tem que ir em locais conectar servidor escolha opcao compartilhamento windows no campo servidor digite o ip da maquina widnows e aperte coenctar
<Raphael_S> ltcosta, tenta fazer isso
<ltcosta> ok
<ltcosta> vo tentar aqui
<Patricia> vou para escola ate depois bjos
<ltcosta> Raphael_S, valeu a dica, eu vou tentar como vc falou.
<ltcosta> ate mais
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<Raphael_S> ltcosta, bl cara dos em fala se deu certo tyo indo tomar banho jah volto aew
<Raphael_S> ltcosta, bl dps me fala se deu certo to indo tomar banho jah volto aew
<ltcosta> vou sair e mais tarde volto.
<ltcosta> valeu
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, eai
<CaioAlonso> opa
<CaioAlonso> e aí
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, jah jah vo pra entrevista
<jaypur> fui almocar
<CaioAlonso> jaypur, agência de design?
<sebuba> bom dia
<sebuba> *boa tarde
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, sim
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, to vendo aqui o perfil da empresa endereçlo pra ver oq eu vo falar
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, http://purisco.com/expo/ vc sabe pq a seta ali ta um poco pra dentro??? to vendo aqui o css
<CaioAlonso> jaypur, diminui a width de 30px pra 21px
<CaioAlonso> jaypur, instala o firebug se você usa o firefox, ajuda muito pra resolver esses problemas
<jaypur> ta
<jaypur> eu vou ver isso
<jaypur> dpeois
<jaypur> jah jah vo pra entrevista
<jaypur> vo xegar cedo
<jaypur> assim, caos me perca neh
<jaypur> :D
<CaioAlonso> jaypur, o ideal é chegar uns 10minutos antes do horário marcado
<jaypur> sim
<CaioAlonso> jaypur, chegar muito cedo também causa uma impressão ruim
<jaypur> axo ke ja vou indo
<jaypur> vo escova os dentes
<jaypur> e pegar o metro
<jaypur> eh 15 horas o negocio
<jaypur> vo com uma roupa normal mas nada tao arrumado :D
<eduardo> EduardeCalibal: pode me ajudar?
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, vou indo aki
<jaypur> vo me arrumar  e ir
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, dpeois falamos
<jaypur> fuiii
<jaypur> brigado ai pela ajuda
<jaypur> fui
<josue_> tarde pessoal
<josue_> opa
<josue_> trade pessoal
<josue_> tarde
<Esigolo> Boa tarde
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso, tarde
 * Patricia NAO TEM AULA :D TA TENDO CURSO NA ESCOLA E ESTAO USANDO AS SALAS OBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<eduardo> euahae
<Esigolo> Patricia, ta em que ano?
<CaioAlonso> opa, Esigolo, boa tarde
<Esigolo> CaioAlonso,  calor ai?
<Monarquista> Good afternoon boys and girls.
<CaioAlonso> CaioAlonso, mais ou menos, mas como vira e mexe tá chovendo não tá ruim não, tá até que bom
<Patricia> Esigolo 6ª
<Patricia> tava mudando de roupa
<Esigolo> Patricia, e usa linux??? influencias positivas rss?
<Monarquista> Esigolo, \o/ Boa tarde brow! :)
<Esigolo> Monarquista, boaa
<Patricia> rss <-- tenho isso no site
<Patricia> Monarquista nao em aula hj :D como ontem a gente aki nao foi nao sabiamos :P
<Patricia> layout :D
<Monarquista> matando aula né...?! Que vergonha senhorita futuro da nação... :P
<Esigolo> como monta o cdrom no vmware shell? AUauh
<Patricia> Monarquista :O
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> volto ja
<Monarquista> Esigolo, lembra do plugin de ontem...!?
<Monarquista> não teve jeito mesmo rapaz... |:
<Esigolo> Monarquista, yep
<Esigolo> ixi
<Esigolo> cara que sinistro
<Esigolo> manda um e-mail pro desenvolvedor man
<Monarquista> tenho tudo o que é preciso mas não sei por que não funciona mais...
<Monarquista> esquenta não, preciso dele não... É mais perfumaria, mas fica muito elegante!
<Monarquista> Esigolo, mal acostumei com o Chromium 7 ja sai a atualização hoje de manhã rapaz... :O
<Monarquista> nossa...
<Monarquista> todo o dia... :P
<Esigolo> uahuaHUhauHuhauuhahua
<Esigolo> bacana
<Esigolo> ?
<Monarquista> não sei ainda não atualizei não...
<Monarquista> ^^
<Monarquista> me acostumei com o 7 ainda não, quero mudar não... :P
<Monarquista> AUHSUAHSUAHUSHAUHSUAHSUH..!
<Mano_Chao> salve galera!
<Mano_Chao> (:
<Monarquista> Mano_Chao, NInja Jiraya! \o/
<Monarquista> vivo ainda brow...?!
<Monarquista> tava na missão de descobrir o segredo de paco...?!
<Monarquista> Mano_Chao, com qual sistema operacional pra uso pessoal agora ai...?!
<Monarquista> g4scan, \o/
<Monarquista> boa tarde man.
<Mano_Chao> Monarquista, falae peregrino... novo nick cara
<Mano_Chao> to de 10.10
<Monarquista> pra dizer a verdade, velho, só não suo ele...
<Monarquista> Mano_Chao, tá direitinho ai...?!
<Mano_Chao> ateh agora sim.... tranquilo
<Monarquista> vou migrar esse semana também...
<g4scan> Mano_Chao, me gustas marijuana me gustas tu
<g4scan> auhaiuhua
<Monarquista> g4scan, lhe desejei boa tarde man... :S
<natsha> OI
<Mano_Chao> g4scan, opa!   (:
<Monarquista> natsha, boa tarde.
<g4scan> Monarquista, boa tarde =) nao tinha visto
<Mano_Chao> gustas mesmo???
<g4scan> soh se for mto
<g4scan> aiuhsahsa
<natsha> boa tarde
<g4scan> vou instalar o gnome aqui esse xfce ta me dando dor de cabeca
<g4scan> ja volto
<Monarquista> natsha, o que a senhorita manda...!?
<natsha> preé
<Mano_Chao> vou remover uns virus numa rede ae.... ateh mais
<Monarquista> g4scan, nãos ei como vcs gastam tempo com isso... :S
<Monarquista> valeu Ninja Jiraya Mano_Chao:P
<Mano_Chao> Monarquista, com o que???
<Monarquista> XFCE..
<natsha> quero converter um filme que está em rmvb em avi
<Mano_Chao> ah sim...   (:
<natsha> como faço
<Mano_Chao> vo nessa
<Mano_Chao> jah volto
<Monarquista> se liga na missão ninja jiraya Mano_Chao
<Monarquista> :P
<Monarquista> natsha, deixa ver se arrumo um jeito aqui...
<natsha> ta bem
<Monarquista> natsha, http://www.google.com.br/url?q=http://www.forumpcs.com.br/comunidade/viewtopic.php%3Ft%3D139229&sa=X&ei=bczaTIypGoT68Abrw_31CA&ved=0CBsQrAIoADAA&usg=AFQjCNGhwb00gxbXAfwaYlf3wABuko_Uig
<Monarquista> natsha, http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/tutorial-rmvb-avi/235993
<Monarquista> natsha, http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080725174949AATRV3s
<Monarquista> natsha, espero que lhe ajude algumas dessa dicas ai... http://www.google.com.br/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=converter+um+filme+que+est%C3%A1+em+rmvb+em+avi
<eduardo> Monarquista: entende sobre particionamento?
<Monarquista> tanto quanto o Google... ^^
<Monarquista> eduardo, o que vc quer saber...?!
<natsha> gracias
<Monarquista> natsha, ^^
<eduardo> A partição 1 não termina no limite do cilindro.   <<<<o quue significa
<Monarquista> eduardo, só um minuto...
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal, tá ai...?!
<natsha> xau
<Monarquista> natsha, boa tarde.
<natsha> hasta luego
<Monarquista> eduardo, http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/respeito-hd-cilindro-duvida/100734 espero que lhe ajude...! :)
<Monarquista> eduardo, http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&safe=off&&sa=X&ei=fs3aTL7WAoK78gbyksX4CQ&ved=0CBkQvwUoAQ&q=o+que+significa+cilindro+do+hd...%3F!&spell=1 Tô saindo aqui, até daqui um pouco...
<g4scan> Monarquista, que isso mano, hehe eu curto, sempre que tenho um tempo livre mando uns reajustes aqui
<evandrox> alguem tem ideia de como abrir arquivos .bin?
<g4scan> evandrox,
<g4scan> chmod +x nomedoarquivo.bin
<g4scan> ./nomedoarquivo.bin
<g4scan> .bin eh um arquivo executavel
<g4scan> como um .exe no windows
<g4scan> faca estes comandos no terminal(shell)
<evandrox> g4scan, ok, vou tentar
<g4scan> dependendo do arquivo pode ser necessario ser feito como root
<g4scan> x)
<g4scan> boa tarde mano Romil
<Romil> boa. td em ordem?
<g4scan> tdo =)
<g4scan> e por ae?
<Romil> td em paz.
<Romil> usando squeeze?
<g4scan> nada vou instalar o lenny hj
<g4scan> baixei o dvd
<g4scan> estou no slack ainda
<josue1> tarde pessoal
<g4scan> tare
<g4scan> tarde*
<Romil> humm. usando slack, coisa pra quem tem paciencia, eu nao tenho
<rafael> boa tarde! Estou querendo assistir um seriado que eu baixei. ai o reprodutor de video do gnome consegue ler o arquivo normalmente, mas ele nao carrega a legenda em .srt
<g4scan> instalei o cd comum mais tive que instalar mtas deps na mao, ae baixei o dvd porem estou sem midia
<g4scan> hehe
<g4scan> Romil,  pois eh estou usando por pouco tempo
<g4scan> essa madrugada msmo desliguei ele ee fui dormir devido a algumas raivas que me fez passar
<Romil> g4sacn, tem pendrive de 8gb ai nao?
<g4scan> evandrox, deu certo ai?
<g4scan> tenho mais meu pendrive ta no trampo com um camarada
<g4scan> hj anoite msmo instalo ele
<g4scan> x)
<evandrox> minuto
<Romil> por enquanto vou usando o win pra net, ate que apareça uma internet decente que nao me obrigue a fazer gambiarras pra funcionar
<g4scan> Romil, no slack eu uso o ndiswrapper pra emular pq o drive nativ o buga
<rafael> alguem pode me dar um solução rapidinha pra esse problema da legenda? hehe :)
<g4scan> porem eu tenho q descarregar o modulo e carregar umas 2 vezes
<g4scan> auishaiuhsaus
<g4scan> ae sim
<g4scan> mando um ping
<g4scan> ele responde
<g4scan> doidera
<g4scan> nao desvendei oque acontece ainda
<evandrox> g4scan, diz que é impossível executar arquivo binario
<eduardo> Romil: pode me ajudar?
<g4scan> evandrox, deu permissao negada?
<g4scan> tente como root
<Romil> depende, tem alguns bodes que nao estou conseguindo ajudar nem a mim mesmo
<Romil> hehehehe
<eduardo> rsrs
<g4scan> ou o arquivo pode estar corrompido
<josue1> kkk
<g4scan> vc esta instalando algo compativel com sua distro?
<evandrox> g4scan, a permissão foi, o problema foi na excução
<g4scan> hm
<g4scan> estranho
<rafael> alguem pode me indicar um reprodutor de video q carregue a legenda por favor?
<m1dnight> rafael, smplayer
<Romil> <> rafael <> vc instalou o pacote restricted?
<evandrox> g4scan, é um arquivo que peguei e me disseram que deveria ter uma lista de cidades
<eduardo> Romil: eu queria saber o que significa essa mensagem no ubuntu 10.10 >>A partição 1 não termina no limite do cilindro. dando o comando sudo fdisk -l
<eduardo> ?
<evandrox> acho que foi compilado junto do programa
<rafael> Romil, a unica coisa que eu fiz foi instalar isso q achei recomendacao no google: sudo apt-get install gaupol
<rafael> tava tentando rodar no "Reprodutor de filmes" q ja vem no gnome
<Romil> aparentemente a partição nao esta ocupando todo o espaço
<Romil> <> rafael <> que tipo de arquivo vc esta executando? rmvb?
<rafael> .avi
<evandrox> g4scan, com o comando cat aparece u monte de ���
<g4scan> sim
<rafael> Two.and.a.Half.Men.S08E08.HDTV.XviD-LOL.avi
<g4scan> evandrox, o comando cat serve para ler o conteudo do arquivo
<g4scan> ele sen do um binario vc vai ler mtos codigos de maquina
<g4scan> rsrsr
<g4scan> evandrox, veja com quem te passou este arquivo se ele n ao esta corrompido
<evandrox> g4scan, o que eu queria era mesmo ler o arquivo
<g4scan> ler??
<g4scan> entao da um pico nomedoarquivo.bin
<g4scan> e divirta-se
<g4scan> rsrsr
<g4scan> ou um cat nomedoarquivo.bin | more
<g4scan> para ir passando pagina por pagina
<g4scan> caso queira abortar ctrl + c
<g4scan> para sair do pico ctrl+x dps S [enter]
<evandrox> g4scan, ler o conteudo, saber quais as cidades estavam listadas
<g4scan> g4scan, este arquivo binario deve ser um programa para vc executa-lo se fosse para ler seria .txt
<g4scan> .html
<g4scan> qualquer coisa parecida
<evandrox> g4scan, mas é justamente o que eu não consigo, pq o conteúdo está como ���
<g4scan> se vc nao conseguiu executa-lo tem algum problema
<g4scan> sim
<g4scan> pq eh um arquivo compilado
<evandrox> g4scan, tem como descompilar?
<g4scan> evandrox, nao
<g4scan> ate tem mais por metodos complexos
<g4scan> que nao vem ao caso
<evandrox> é que o linux faz tanta coisa que achei que fosse possível
<evandrox> mas agora já sei que não dá
<evandrox> por enquanto obrigado
<g4scan> para que vc quer descompilar um programa?
<g4scan> que nao eh de sua autoria?
<g4scan> nao faz sentido certo?
<g4scan> nao julgue o linux por este parametro rsrs
<evandrox> não é bem m programa, é uma apresentação tipo flash, onde tem umas opções como cidade por exemplo
<evandrox> é um catalogo de produtos
<didi> Nossa, que salada...
<evandrox> então vc escolhe a cidade, linha de produtos tc
<evandrox> foi feito e distribuio aos clientes num CD
<evandrox> tentei abrir a título de aprendizado
<evandrox> não tenho interesse em copiar o programa
<evandrox> sempre que alguem me diz que seu win apresenta mensagem de não original eu recomendo linux
<g4scan> claro evandrox  pois o linux tem diversas funcionalidades melhor que o windows ate somente basta saber manusear
<g4scan> ele eh de codigo-aberto
<g4scan> supre todas minhas necessidades por exmplo
<g4scan> vc nao eh controlado por licensas
<g4scan> sempre esta em correcao por diversos voluntarios sempre aprimorando seu codigo
<evandrox> utilizo 100% linux a 1 ano
<evandrox> não tenho do que reclamar
<g4scan> se vc utiliza linux a 1 ano acho que deveria ter mais experiencia em saber
<g4scan> executar um arquivo binario
<g4scan> <evandrox> é que o linux faz tanta coisa que achei que fosse possível
<g4scan> <evandrox> mas agora já sei que não dá
<g4scan> <evandrox> por enquanto obrigado
<g4scan> rfsrsrs
<g4scan> mano www.google.com
<g4scan> se quiser uma ajuda maior
<g4scan> la vc encontra diversas dicas interessantes
<g4scan> se oque esta sendo dito aqui nao foi util
<evandrox> g4scan, pesquisei lá primeiro, mas tnha gente falando em arquivo .bin de jogos e tipo iso que me fez confusão
<Monarquista> * g4scan é boy propaganda do Linux... :P
<didi> Não esquece que .bin é só uma terminação. Não significa nada por si só.
<evandrox> recorri ao pessoal daqui pq tem usuários mais experientes que poderiam me esclarecer, como você fez
<didi> Ou mais corretamente, não é garantia de nada. Só uma indicação.
<g4scan> didi,  seja mais direto pls
<g4scan> para que o amigo entenda
<evandrox> didi, baseado na sua indicação eu renomeei a extensão para .txt mas tbem não leu o arquivo
<g4scan> nao mano eu disse que se fosse um arquivo de leitura como vc queria ele viria como .txt
<g4scan> nao renomeie para .txt
<g4scan> deixe ele com a extensao de sua origem
<evandrox> g4scan, de qualquer forma, não deu certo também
<fredim> alguem pode me ajudar
<fredim> o usb não desmonta no ubuntu
<fredim> fica cheio de icones no desktop
<g4scan> fredim,
<fredim> no /etc/fstab ta assim:
<fredim> /dev/sdb1  /media/pendrive  vfat  noauto,user,umask=000  0  0
<didi> fredim: Por que você adicionou uma entrada na tabela?
<fredim> didi, achei que essa era a melhor solução para saber onde algo está sendo montado
<fredim> estou desenvolvendo um software
<didi> fredim: Hum. Aqui o Ubuntu sempre monta o pendrive no mesmo caminho, baseado no nome dele.
<fredim> no nome do pendrive
<didi> Sim.
<fredim> porém eu não vou saber todos nomes de pendrive
<fredim> vai virar um produto
<didi> Entendi.
<fredim> no ubuntu usa o fstab mesmo como automount?
<g4scan> fredim, vc pode usar
<g4scan> apt-get install hwinfo
<g4scan> com o pendrive conectado na usb
<g4scan> digite o comando
<g4scan> hwinfo --short --info
<fredim> mas onde estao as configurações de automount padrão do ubuntu
<fredim> do /media
<g4scan> esse comando retornará onde o pen se localiza por ex: /dev/sdX onde 'X' e a letra que o pendrive assume ao ser conectado podendo ser de a-z.
<fredim> g4scan, to ligado
<fredim> mas em java nao da pra ficar fazendo isso
<fredim> queria adaptar o sistema
<fredim> sacou?
<g4scan> se vc souber onde o pendrive esta sendo montado digite umount /local/pendrive
<g4scan> hm
<didi> fredim: O `mount' lista os dispositivos montados. Talvez você possa analisar a saída e descobrir onde ele foi montado.
<fredim> eu consigo descobrir se ele foi pra sdb1, sdc1 etc
<fredim> manipulando o diretorio /dev
<fredim> o ideal é que não monta automatico
<fredim> pra eu mesmo monta e desmontar via java
<didi> OK.
<didi> O problema é que ele não está desmontando?
<fredim> sim
<fredim> se eu conseguir fazer ele não montar automatico é melhor ainda
<didi> fredim: Vai usar gnome?
<fredim> sim
<didi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<didi> `Configuring Automounting'
<didi> Parece fazer o que você quer.
<fredim> vou dar um bizu didi
<fredim> deixa eu ir na sala do boss
<didi> OK.
<abraao> fala galera, como faço pra desabilitar o acpi usando livecd no maverick?
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, eai
<CaioAlonso> jaypur, foi bem?
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, fui sim
<jaypur> ai falaram que nessa semana vao me contactar com o parecer
<jaypur> eles tao precisao de designer pra tudo, mexer em tudo e tal
<jaypur> e eu falei que to mt animado pra trabalhar lah e dei minha disponibilidade de horario
<jaypur> mas nem to contato que vou ser chamado.... mas sei lah axo ke fui bem
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, vou acabar o site do epxo agora
<Patricia> uma duvida :S
<Patricia> no pc
<Patricia> o lado direito é o lado do menu
<Patricia> o lado esquerdo é o lado do relogio
<Patricia> certo?
<didi> Depende da referência.
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> isso esta me matando
<Patricia> e
<Patricia> u falo que
<Patricia> eu
<Patricia> lado do relogio esquerdo
<Patricia> e ele direito :S
<Patricia> posição de paginas
<Patricia> web
<shazaum> lol
<shazaum> Patricia, confusa você
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> confusa é ele
<Patricia> right sempre foi do lado do relogio
<shazaum> Patricia, imagina se você usar gnome-shell
<Patricia> left sempre foi o lado do menu
<shazaum>  :P
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> la vem confundindo mais ainda
<shazaum> hehehe
<Patricia> gnome-shell é sem graça
<Patricia> deixe para la
<shazaum> a graça esta nos olhos de quem vê
<shazaum> Patricia, posso te ajudar?
<Patricia> precisa nao
<Patricia> eu vou fingir q
<Patricia> right é left
<Patricia> garoto boboca aff
<shazaum> :|
<Patricia> acha
<shazaum> ta bom :)
<Patricia> left lado do relogio ¬¬
<shazaum> alterar no gconf não resolve?
<Patricia> cristo
<Patricia> ja criou confusao
<shazaum> Patricia, user?
<Patricia> deixa para la
<Patricia> :)
<shazaum> :P
<zitecrs_> boa tarde!
<shazaum> boa
<zitecrs_> estou com problemas no meu hd externo seagate raptor
<zitecrs_> o utilitario de disco mostra que uma falha no disco é iminente... contagem de setores realocados falhando
<zitecrs_> cheguei a excluir a unidade e formatar de novo para ver se solucionava o problema,mas nao deu certo
<zitecrs_> o que posso fazer para resolver o problema com meu HD?
<zitecrs_> shazaum, vc tem alguma sugestão?
<shazaum> como você chegou a esse erro?
<shazaum> ah
<shazaum> pelo utilitario
<shazaum> não gosto muito de ferramenta grafica
<shazaum> zitecrs, o que aparece no dmesg?
<zitecrs_> nem sempre a unidade era montada corretamente, nem no Linux e nem no Windows 7
<shazaum> :|
<zitecrs_> o q é dmesg?
<zitecrs_> dmesg é uma especie de utilitario de disco em moto texto?
<zitecrs_> *modo
<shazaum> não
<shazaum> zitecrs, dmesg ao pé da letra é "display message"
<zitecrs_> como faço para exibir o demesg da minha maquina para analisar?
<shazaum> zitecrs, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dmesg
<shazaum> abre um terminel (xterm)
<shazaum> dmesg é um comando
<zitecrs_> shazaum, se possível, dê uma olhada: http://paste.ubuntu.com/529529/
<shazaum> zitecrs, nenhum erro
<zitecrs_> entao, posso gravar meus dados neste hd sem receio?
<zitecrs_> fiquei inseguro com ele depois dos erros
<shazaum> bom
<garibaldi_> ola galera
<shazaum> da um fsck nele
<garibaldi_> preciso de um help
<garibaldi_> alguém ta liberado??
<shazaum> :|
<garibaldi_> ??
<shazaum> garibaldi_, nunca pergunte se alguem pode ajudar
<garibaldi_> pq?
<shazaum> apenas pergunte, se alguem puder ajuda, você sera ajudado
<garibaldi_> ok. sorry
<shazaum> isso tem efeito pra qualquer canal na freenode
<garibaldi_> seguinte: gravei uma iso do ubuntu 10.04, mas creio que deu erro
<garibaldi_> já criei o md5sum, mas quando vou no brasero verificar a integridade dos arquivos do cd,
<garibaldi_> ele diz que não tenho as permissões...
<garibaldi_> como altero minhas permissões do cdrom???
<zitecrs> shazaum, obrigado pelas orientações!
<shazaum> zitecrs, tipo
<shazaum> a ferramente grafica diz
<shazaum> "iminente"
<shazaum> isso quer dizer que pode ocorrer um erro
<shazaum> isso vale pra qualquer coisa que pode dar errado
<zitecrs> sim, a ferramenta grafica diz iminente.
<shazaum> :)
<zitecrs> um problema em potencial
<yutaka> hum
<garibaldi_> pq eu não tenho acesso como root no meu cdrom??
<garibaldi_> já tentei chmod 777 /media/cdrom0
<Patricia> srrsrsrsrsrs
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> sudo chmod 777 /media/cdrom0
<garibaldi_> ??
<Patricia> faz assim
<Patricia> gksu nautilus
<Patricia> e entre na pasta
<garibaldi_> não ri, patricia...kkkkk
<Patricia> srrsrs se ate vc riu
<Patricia> srrssr
<Patricia> mas faz isso ai
<garibaldi_> eu quero verificar a integridade dos arquivos do disco
<Patricia> gksu nautilus
<Patricia> no executar
<Patricia> md5?
<garibaldi_> sim
<Patricia> tem um readme dentro do cd
<Patricia> nao tem?
<garibaldi_> já criei o md5sum
<EngSkeeter> opa
<EngSkeeter> blz?
<Patricia> md5sum lalalal laalla
<Patricia> EngSkeeter, sim quase
<garibaldi_> não adiantou
<garibaldi_> "não tenho permissões para usar a unidade"
<Patricia> é o cd do ubuntu
<EngSkeeter> pq quase Patricia?
<Patricia> ?
<Patricia> :s
<garibaldi_> gravei uma iso do 10.04
<Patricia> sudo md5sum lalalal laalla
<Patricia> colocou o sudo
<garibaldi_> sim
<garibaldi_> fiz o seguinte:
<Patricia> EngSkeeter, pq as pessoas vem me falar sobre deus nao gostar disso akilo eu hein
<EngSkeeter> tssss
<Patricia> garibaldi_, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ConferindoMd5
<garibaldi_> criei o md5sum da iso, gravei a iso no cd, mas agora não consigo verificar os arquivos do cd
<garibaldi_> já fiz isso, patricia...
<Patricia> ue :S
<garibaldi_> aparece que não tenho permissões para o cdrom0
<Patricia> entra no terminal
<EngSkeeter> ja tentou a verificaçao de midia do proprio ubuntu?
<Patricia> cd /media
<Patricia> ls
<garibaldi_> eu só peço ajuda aqui depois de procutar muito...hehehehe
<Patricia> diga  oque tem
<Patricia> garibaldi_, :P
<garibaldi_> cdrom  cdrom0
<garibaldi_> aparece isso
<Patricia> qual dos dois tem a midia?
<Patricia> cdrom
<Patricia> ?
<garibaldi_> garibaldi@garibaldi-colorado:~$ cd /media
<garibaldi_> garibaldi@garibaldi-colorado:/media$ ls
<garibaldi_> cdrom  cdrom0
<EngSkeeter> faz ls -l eh melhor
<garibaldi_> garibaldi@garibaldi-colorado:/media$ ls -l
<garibaldi_> total 2
<garibaldi_> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    6 2010-10-29 03:59 cdrom -> cdrom0
<garibaldi_> dr-xr-xr-x 10 root root 2048 2010-08-16 07:18 cdrom0
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> assim
<Patricia> cd cdrom
<Patricia> e olha se tem arquivos
<EngSkeeter> da um df -h pra ver o que tem montado
<garibaldi_> autorun.inf  dists    isolinux    pics  preseed             ubuntu
<garibaldi_> casper       install  md5sum.txt  pool  README.diskdefines  wubi.exe
<Patricia> meu leitor de dvd nao monta aki cdrom0
<Patricia> nao tava dando sudo em lugar errado nao?
<EngSkeeter> faz df -h que mostra o que ta montado em onde
<shazaum> Patricia, não monta pq o automount cria um diretorio com o nome do cdrom
<garibaldi_> seguinte: ve se eu top certo:
<Patricia> shazaum 9.04 montava :P
<garibaldi_> gravei a iso no cd, porém meio que parou de responder na gravação, então
<garibaldi_> eu quero ver se os dados do cd não foram corrompidos
<shazaum> :|
<shazaum> Patricia, meu sonho é que meu openbsd faça isso
<Patricia> :|
<garibaldi_> pra isso eu tenho que usar o md5sum da iso original, não???
<EngSkeeter> sim
<EngSkeeter> senao nao adianta
<garibaldi_> e é isso que não to conseguindo
<EngSkeeter> desmonta o cd e tenta
<garibaldi_> já criei o md5sum da original, mas quando vou verificar a integridade,
<garibaldi_> vem uma mens dizendo que não tenho permissão
<garibaldi_> desmontar o cd??? mas não to com a iso montada, só o cd no drive
<shazaum> :|
<EngSkeeter> vc ia gravar a iso no cd ou fazer uma iso com o cd?
<garibaldi_> já gravei a iso no cd
<EngSkeeter> entao desmonta o cd
<garibaldi_> agora quero verificar se não há arquivos corrompidos
<garibaldi_> não tem essa opção
<EngSkeeter> umount /dev/cdrom
<garibaldi_> não tenho nenhuma imagem montada
<EngSkeeter> a saida do comando df -h foi qual?
<garibaldi_> deu certo, valeu
<shazaum> lol
<EngSkeeter> o que deu certo?
<garibaldi_> não sabia que o drive de cd se comportava da mesma forma que um pen montado...
<garibaldi_> muito obrigado
<EngSkeeter> tsss por nada
<garibaldi_> a verificação da integridade do cd
<garibaldi_> vivendo e aprendendo
<EngSkeeter> rsrsrs exatamente
<garibaldi_> desculpa a mongolice, patricia...kkkkkk
<garibaldi_> a minha mongolice....
<Patricia> mmm
<EngSkeeter> nao sei o que acontece com meu gerenciador de pacotes, ultimamente quando tento instalar algo ele fica travado :(
<Patricia> eu estava aki >>> launchpad.net/~arcana
<garibaldi_> tu achou que eu não digitei sudo...kkkk
<Patricia> nem reparei :S
<shazaum> EngSkeeter, apt?
<EngSkeeter> nao o modo gui mesmo
<EngSkeeter> a central de programas
<EngSkeeter> da vontade de meter um xkill
<shazaum> =/
<EngSkeeter> mas nao sei se da problemas
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, tai?
<shazaum> EngSkeeter, executa do terminal e vê
<EngSkeeter> sera que posso mata-lo sem medo?
<shazaum> sim
<CalcioNit> Boa tarde galera...
<CalcioNit> Alguém aqui manja de MySQL/PhpMyAdmin e Configuração
<CalcioNit> Instalei o MySQL defini a senha de Root, mas ñ consigo logar nem por decreto
<EngSkeeter> qual comando que chama a central de programas?
<EngSkeeter> shazaum, qual o comando que chama a central de programaas??
<shazaum> EngSkeeter, não sei, você pode executar ele e ver os processos
<EngSkeeter> a ta
<EngSkeeter> acho que tava executando em duas instancias, mas nao sabia que era possivel
<shazaum> hehehe
<shazaum> bom
<shazaum> hora de ir pra casa
<gbs> oi crianças :=)
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> oi gbs
<gbs> porque a revolta jovem Patricia ?
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> jovem e vc
<Patricia> :s
<gbs> auehuaheu
<gbs> e vc ja viu foto minha? :P
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> ou
<Patricia> a uol cobra 15 reais por mes e a hospedagem é 5gb so?
<gbs> s
<Patricia> ;O
<gbs> eu uma ve participei da promocao de 7 R$
<gbs> era mto bom até
<Patricia> 15*12 :O
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> tava pensando em colocar as coleção ubuntu na minha micro pagina mas nem vai dar :P
<Patricia> srrssr
<Patricia> colocar no meu e coloco um link para la
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> gbs, http://www.nerdweb.com.br/wiki-download/category/45/iso
<Patricia> http://www.nerdweb.com.br/wiki-download/doc/1/raw   :P
<Patricia> arquivo de teste
<gbs> patie
<gbs> vc sabe como funciona barra de progresso? :=)
<Patricia> mmm
<gbs> eu sei desenhar a barra de progresso
<Patricia> eu comecei a estudar mas parei :S
<gbs> hmm, ok
<gbs> meu caso aqui eh meio bizarro
<gbs> pq eu to fazendo uns tratamentos num arquivo com grep
<gbs> daí é chato deixar a tela parada
<gbs> to usando dialog, vou fazer uma barra de progresso :D
<Patricia> :P
<gbs> como, nao sei.
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> #php
<gbs> cara gasta anos fazendo faculdade, pra fazer o projeto final em shell \o/
<Patricia> #php <--- esse
<Patricia> :D
<didi> gbs: Conta o número de arquivos antes e vai tirando.
<Patricia> #php-br <-- lixo
<gbs> didi, pior q num eh numero de arquivos
<Patricia> srsrrs
<gbs> didi, mas vc ja me deu uma boa ideia
<gbs> vou contar numero de linhas totais
<gbs> *_*
<gbs> vo fazer!
<EngSkeeter> :X nada funciona como devia
<EngSkeeter> :(
<EngSkeeter> agora onde mudo a aparencia fica travado!
<EngSkeeter> tem algum processo me roubando proc
<EngSkeeter> pra que serve ssh-agent?
<stargazer> Que fim deu o xgrind ?
<Patricia> Last seen  : Nov 10 13:53:11 2010 (6 hours, 45 minutes, 26 seconds ago)
<Patricia> ele sumiu :S
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://www.iotecnologia.com.br/curso-de-c
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> achei interessante este site de programação , não vi nem um video ainda , mas achei interessante , ainda mais por ser voltado para o linux :D
<staimeer> hi all
<EduardeCalibal> E ai galera.  Estou com mais um problema estranho, quando tenho mais de um usuário na máquina, um bloqueia a conta e outro entra com outra conta.  Ok, duas contas conectadas.
<EduardeCalibal> Se um deles manda desligar aparece a tela sobre precisar da senha root para desligar.
<EduardeCalibal> Se o cara cancela fica em tela negra e o PC congela.
<EduardeCalibal> Reinstalei o policykit e ficou na mesma.
<gbs> tem alguma forma de juntar uma sequencia de comandos em 1 só, em shell?
<didi> gbs: Como assim?
<gbs> tipo cat abcd.txt | grep a | grep b | sed ... | tr .... | grep ...
<gbs> virar cat abcd.txt funcao
<didi> Faz uma função então.
<gbs> como é?
<didi> Se for bash: function foo{}
<staimeer> gbs: tem sim tipo ls ; ls -ltrh ; cd /home ; cat bla.txt
<staimeer> isso e o ms simples
<staimeer> ms vc pode incrementar
<Monarquista> Boa noite.
<gbs> staimeer, nao entendi
<staimeer> vc juntou uma seguencia de comando
<gbs> staimeer, posso te chamar em pvt?
<ruffleS> Patricia, não consegui ficar no KDE. acabei voltando pro gnome
<Monarquista> GNOME \o/
<omelete> pc bugou
<omelete> mas irc tá funcionando ainda
<Patricia> ruffleS, ;O
<Patricia> so os fortes consegue usar kde :)
<Patricia> frase adabtada :P
<Patricia> adaptada
<omelete> ribut
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> mais um gnome com erro
<ruffleS> Patricia, ele não exibiu minha conexão DSL por mais que eu tentasse.. tive que voltar
<Monarquista> fortes...?! aonde...!?
<Monarquista> P:
<Monarquista> :P
<Patricia> ruffleS erra so adicionar ue :S
<Patricia> ifconfig deveria estar la
<Patricia> ou usar o manager e adicionar
<ruffleS> Patricia, eu adicionei mas aquele widget estupido não exibiu minha conexão pra conectar
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> ¬¬
<ruffleS> Patricia, e eu não queria usar o pppoeconf
<Patricia> foi atras de widget
<Patricia> :S
<Monarquista> Patricia, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim, agora lhe entendi... pc muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuito fortes! Agora tá entendido... :P
<Patricia> jesuis
<Patricia> estou criando uma pagina para mim
<Patricia> vou colocar com detalhes como fazer as coisas no kde
<Patricia> pena que nao tem aplicativo competente o suficiente para gravar videos do desktop
<Patricia> mas prometo
<Patricia> coloco o texto e imgs
<Monarquista> não tem...?!
<ruffleS> Patricia, gtk-recordmydesktop
<Monarquista> po... :O
<Patricia> lixo
<Patricia> gtk-recordmydesktop === lixo
<Monarquista> ,ilçheres pela net, é só saber procurar...
<Patricia> gtk-recordmydesktop === porcaria
<Patricia> gtk-recordmydesktop === nao serve para nada
<Patricia> cantasia = competente
<ruffleS> Patricia, na verdade o problema tava no kde mesmo. como pode eu configurar a conexão e o widget não exibir ela? isso é um BUG
<staimeer> Patricia: nao tem ?
<staimeer> hehehe
<Monarquista> o ruim é que vc não gosta de nada, só do window$ e kde 4 pesaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaado pra jamanta... :P
<Patricia> staimeer leia :)
<Patricia> "pena que nao tem aplicativo competente o suficiente para gravar videos do desktop"
<Patricia> competente o suficiente
<ruffleS> Patricia, istanbul
<staimeer> nao tem ?
<staimeer> 0_o
<Patricia> nao tem nao
<Patricia> sao todos lixos
<staimeer> entao ok
<ruffleS> Patricia, istanbul
<Patricia> teste para ver
<Patricia> compare
<Patricia> cantasia com eles
<Patricia> cantasia da 100000000000 a 0
<ruffleS> Patricia, mas eu so vou assistir o video se você falar nele :D
<Monarquista> staimeer, pra ela é é metida a perfeccionista não haverá nunca mesmo... :P
<staimeer> camtasia seria o correto
<Patricia> ruffleS, 3 minutos = 46mb
<Patricia> ta louco?
<staimeer> ms ok
<ruffleS> Patricia, converte depois com ffmpeg ou avidemux
<Patricia> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/camtasia-studio.htm
<Patricia> fica mais lixo ainda
<Patricia> cade o marcelovaz para dizer
<Patricia> :s
<Patricia> compare um com o outro
<Patricia> depois me diga
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Monarquista> todos os videos tuto do linux gravado no linuix que eu vi foram muito satisfatorio, mas eu não sofro de perfeccionismo aguado... :P
<staimeer> Patricia: usava outro nick ?
<Patricia> staimeer, yutaka patricia patty sao meus porque?
<Patricia> @hyadesinc/pub/yutaka
<Patricia> isso é meu
<Patricia> se tem é meu nick
<Patricia> se nao tem
<Patricia> nao é
<Monarquista> AUHSUAHSUAHSUHAUHSUAH...!
<Monarquista> :P
<yutako> Patricia, você vai falar nos videos ou n???? :D
<Monarquista> o marido virtual da yutaka ai gente, chora a cavaca... :P
<Patricia> yutako posso pegar o windows instalar na vm e gravar do windows a vm
<yutako> Monarquista, ela já é casada
<Patricia> mas isso é
<Patricia> se eu quiser
<staimeer> novata :) por aqui
<Patricia> staimeer << vc é
<staimeer> Patricia: eu nao
<Patricia> geekSapiens, seu nick normal é melhor
<ruffles> for [ Patricia == KDE ]; then echo "GNOME"
<Monarquista> AUHSAUHSUAHSUAHUSHAH...!
<Monarquista> :P
<Patricia> que do ¬¬
<staimeer> Patricia: aqui sou ms antigo que o UdontKnow
<staimeer> uhauhaauh
<Patricia> staimeer kkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> da para notar
<geekSapiens> Patricia: vc me odeia : ' (
<Patricia> na tv escola esta legal vou assistir
<Patricia> geekSapiens nem um pingo
<Patricia> te gosto muito
<Patricia> volto depois
<geekSapiens> Patricia: :P
<jacksonbrandao_> Alguem ja desistalou o UNITY do ubuntu?
<CaioAlonso> jacksonbrandao_, eu já
<jacksonbrandao_> Quando desistalou ficou o desktop normal?
<jacksonbrandao_> Pq hoje eu desistalei e ficou todo branco
<jacksonbrandao_> Quando você desistalou ficou assim tambem?
<CaioAlonso> jacksonbrandao_, eu já tinha o desktop normal, instalei o unity pra testar e depois desinstalei, mas aí foi só o trabalho de mudar a sessão na hora do login, não deu tela branca não
<jacksonbrandao_> o meu deu ai formatei e usei um
<jacksonbrandao_> bkp
<jacksonbrandao_> dos meus arquivos .deb
<jacksonbrandao_> Sabe me dizer cmo agente concerta o negoco da rede
<jacksonbrandao_> conserta o driver da rede?
<jacksonbrandao_> Sabe me dizer?
<jacksonbrandao_> Alguem
<jacksonbrandao_> .....................
<jacksonbrandao_> ......................................
<jacksonbrandao_> COnsigo visualizar todas as redes sem fio mas nao conecta
<EduardeCalibal> Bá.  Não vi que o eduardo estava on...  Tinha me perguntado algo meio dia mas estava afk...  :-/
<EduardeCalibal> jacksonbrandao_, algum erro quando não conecta?
<jacksonbrandao_> #DotaManus
<jacksonbrandao_> join #DotaManaus
<EduardeCalibal> Faltou a barra...
<jacksonbrandao_> valeu
<jacksonbrandao_> ksksksks
<jacksonbrandao_> Hoje recebi a noticia
<jacksonbrandao_> De que chegou o meu cd do ubuntu 10.10
<jacksonbrandao_> Olha que fiz o pedido no primeiro dia do lancamento
<EduardeCalibal> oO  Saiu no meio da frase.  :D
<Rafael_> boa noite
<Rafael_> alguem poderia me ajudar ?
<Rafael_> os icones da barra de tarefas sumiram como volta-los ?
<_Augusto_> Rafael_, da uma olhada aki http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/01/como-restaurar-os-paineis-do-gnome/
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, boa noite.
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, boa noite td bem
<omelete> ctrl+z
<Monarquista> tudo sim brow, e com vc ai em sampa, como estavam as coisas hoje...?! Muito calor...?!
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, hj o dia foi tranquilo, ameno....rss...
<Monarquista> beleza em...!? ^^
<EduardeCalibal> omelete, control + z reverte alterações nos menus?  oO
<_Augusto_> foi sim brow...hj o dia correu sem problemas....so tentei instalar um aplicativo aki mas nao rodou
<Rodriqo> Boa noite amigos
<Rafael_> augusto, nao funcionou
<Rodriqo> Se possivel, me tirem uma dúvida. A atualização/upgrade do Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 para Ubuntu 10.10, é tranquila? Possivel? Perdas?
<_Augusto_> Rafael_, nao deu certo pq?...
<Monarquista> Rodriqo, boa noite. ^^
<_Augusto_> Rafael_, vc reiniciou depois
<Rafael_> o primeiro comando diz que nao existe esse comando
<Rodriqo> Boa noite Monarquista =)
<Nihillus> pessoal, como dou uma espécie de reset no gnome como um todo? :P
<Nihillus> instalei a interface nova pra netbook do ubuntu, usei 1x pra ver e tal mas agora meu gnome tá meio ferrado
<_Augusto_> Rafael_, executa o segundo e terceiro
<Monarquista> Nihillus, faz assim, formata e ponha o ubuntu do zero novamente... :P
<Monarquista> RSRSRSRSRS...
<Nihillus> melhor voltar pro windows então :P
<EduardeCalibal> Nihillus.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode remover as configurações ou reinstalar o pacote.
<Rodriqo> Monarquista: eu estou utilizando a versão Hardy 8.04 que por sinal da muita dor de cabeça nas minhas necessidades. E gostaria de migrar para Maverick 10.10, isso é possivel?
<EduardeCalibal> Como adicionou coisas pode ser que remover as configurações não te resolva.
<Monarquista> Rodriqo,  se lá no gerenciador de atualizações disser que sim, então yes man!
<Nihillus> EduardeCalibal, e onde eu removo as configurações do gnome? rm -rfv ~/.gconf ?
<Rodriqo> Monarquista, esse safado do gerenciador está me baixando 1073 pacotes de atualização para poder, depois, atualizar para 8.10
<EduardeCalibal> Ai seria para remover todas elas, do seu usuário.
<Rafael_> blza ai eh so reiniciar?
<Rodriqo> E assim por diante, até a versão 10.10
<EduardeCalibal> Tudo do gnome.
<Monarquista> Rodriqo, mas aconcelho não fazer, melhor formatar o pc e colocar a versão nova do zero, ams se quiser arriscar...
<_Augusto_> Rafael_, isso mesmo...
<Monarquista> nossa Rodriqo :O
<EduardeCalibal> Formatar = perda de tempo.
<Nihillus> é meio q o q eu quero... dar uma espécie de reset na config do gnome
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre que apagar o problema não vai saber resolver.
<Nihillus> só pra ver a miséria q acontece :P
<Nihillus> forçar o gnome a começar do zero, entende?
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, pode remover ele e reinstalar.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso dá cabo de qualquer problema.
<Rodriqo> Monarquista, no cao eu não tenho como fazer o format aqui, pois utilizamos um sistema na empresa que vem no cd de instaçaão do hardy 8.04, uma especie de OS Alterado para facilitar a instalação do sistema de gestão.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou pode simplesmente remover a pasta .gconf para outra pasta, como .gconf-copia.
<Nihillus> show
<EduardeCalibal> Depois recarregar.
<Nihillus> hm... eu geralmente ñ faço backups, eu sou meio heróico, mas minhas experiências passadas vs. o gconf ñ são boas
<Monarquista> Rodriqo, um...
<Nihillus> então vlw por lembrar do backup :P
<Monarquista> Rodriqo, entendo...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor é ter referência para poder te salvar depois.
<Nihillus> exati
<Nihillus> * exato
<Nihillus> explodiu muda pra outro tty, faz login e dá mv de volta
<Nihillus> =P
<Rodriqo> Monarquista, utilizamos aqui o videosoft, que vem em um DVD pre-instalado para versão em questão. No caso, eu só poderia chegar a 10.10 fazendo uipgrades, assim não comprometo o sistema em si
<EduardeCalibal> Altero muita coisa aqui em modo teste e é normal dar algum tilt mais grave.
<Monarquista> Rodriqo, pelo que vejo é isso mesmo... http://174.123.53.162/topico/Ubuntu-e-Kubuntu/Risco-de-Atualizar-8.04-para-10.04
<Rodriqo> Eu li a respeito no vivaolinux
<xGrind> salve salve
<Nihillus> vou dar um restart aqui... quero do zero, zero mesmo! iauhia
<xGrind> restart nao
<geekSapiens> restart não!
<geekSapiens> socorro!
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<geekSapiens> socooorrroooo!
<Rafael__> _Augusto_, nao funcionu ainda nao apareceu a barra de som e outras..
<Nihillus> shutdown -r now
<Nihillus> :P
<Rodriqo> Monarquista: dos males o menor, o sistema é todo em PHP, vou ter de arriscar. Antes das atualizações principais eu farei as básicas e manterei o backup anterior
<xGrind> geekSapiens; kk
<geekSapiens> qualquer coisa menos restart!
<geekSapiens> xD
<EduardeCalibal> Não precisa disso Nihillus, vai para um terminal, abre como root e reinicia apenas o gnome.
<geekSapiens> xGrind: bora fazer uma banda chamada shutdown -r now?
<EduardeCalibal> Com /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Monarquista> Rodriqo, beleza man, sucesso.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou usa o sudo... Como preferir.
<Rodriqo> Grato pelas dicas Monarquista
<xGrind> geekSapiens; faz sucesso hein
<Monarquista> Rodriqo, disponha querido! ;)
<xGrind> kk
<Monarquista> xGrind, boa noite man.
<geekSapiens> :P
<xGrind> Monarquista; boa
<xGrind> nao achei a pasta dos videos ;x
<EduardeCalibal> Achei um nome melhor para uma banda.  "Kernell panic"
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal, :P
<EduardeCalibal> Parece nome de banda mesmo.  :D
<Monarquista> AUSHUAHSUAHUSHAUHSUAHUS...
<tchonga> pessoal alguem teve problema com  a placa nvidia apos instalacao do ubuntu 10.10 ... pela preta
<xGrind> banda de rock \o
<tchonga> tem como me ajudar ?
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre que troco kernell aqui tenho que compilar novamente o nvidia.
<tchonga> achei um tutorial que fala sobre nomodeset
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se o Ubuntu tem algum atalho para esse tipo de coisa.
<tchonga> no grub
<tchonga> mas eu instalei do zero livecd
<tchonga> por isso achei estranho
<EduardeCalibal> Ai já não sei...  Tenta carregar como vesa para iniciar o sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser tilt com a compilação que vem com ele.
<tchonga> coloque no init 3
<EduardeCalibal> Incompatibilidade, algo nessa linha.
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-11
<Monarquista> _Augusto_ e as novidades boy...?!
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<tchonga> vou tentar vesa
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, nem tem muitas nao...
<tchonga> xorg ?
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, mas se o pouco que tiver forem boas então tá joia! :)
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, acordei com saude entao ta no jeito...rsss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, graças a DEUS, é isso ai mesmo! :D
<Monarquista> ^^
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, me da uma dica, tem uns desklets pra enfeitar o gnome certo, tem algum interessante
<Rafael_> eu tenho o open java jdk instalado no computador mas nao consigo abrir o eclipse
<tchonga> veja o java_home para onde seta
<tchonga> faz na linha de como
<tchonga> comando java
<tchonga> para ver se aparece algo
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, tem muitos rapaz, mas nunca mexi com isso ai não... Vou mandar um Deskmod de um carinha pra ver se vc se inspira... http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/screenshots/viewshot.php?codigo=16575&shot=ubuntu-9.10.png
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, entao exatamente...
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Dando-uma-enfeitada-no-Ubuntu-com-o-gDesklets/
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, entao esse gdesklets nao rodou....instalei mas nao deu certo
<Gladonias> Boa noite.
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, bom mais isso tb nao e genero de primeiro grau nao....
<Gladonias> Alguem pode me ajudar com duvida no ubuntu netbook edition?
<Gladonias> #underbit
<Gladonias> Alguem sabe desbloquear o painel do gnome?
<Gladonias> Nao consigo adicionar nada no painel nem no lancador.
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Já vi isso.  Acho que era algo com as permissões na pasta que causava isso, ao menos no meu caso.
<EduardeCalibal> Aconteceu após eu ter feito a copia entre discos e alterado as permissões no processo.
<Monarquista> Gladonias, reseta ele man...
<Gladonias> Como reseta?
<Gladonias> Ja fiz tanta coisa.
<Monarquista> só um pouco...
<Gladonias> Monarquista EduardeCalibal, Eu apenas instalei o ubuntu 10.10
<Monarquista> Gladonias, http://alysondeives.blogspot.com/2010/09/como-resetar-o-painel-do-gnome.html
<hellupline> Gladonias, vc tem instalado o ubunutu-tweak ??
<Gladonias> Nops.
<Gladonias> hellupline la tem a solucao mesmo?
<hellupline> espera q eu vo prepara o comando para desbloquear
<hellupline> la tem ela facilitada, eh so clica nun check box
<Gladonias> Valeu.
<hellupline> mas eu preparo uma linha de comando deve fazer o mesmo
<Gladonias> Monarquista, eu ja fiz o que tem nesse blog, mas nao deu certo, valeu.
<Gladonias> Vou tentar instalar o ubuntu tweak
<Monarquista> Gladonias, sorry... Sucesso ai pra vc!
<Gladonias> Monarquista, valeu
<Monarquista> se conseguir alguma coisa lhe mando...
<Gladonias> Valeu.
<Monarquista> Gladonias, http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=73389.0
<Gladonias> Monarquista, e o mesmo codigo.
<Gladonias> (:
<Monarquista> desculpe...
<hellupline> Gladonias, eh so jogar isso no terminal, sem as aspas (tbm serve o alt-f2) : "gconftool-2 --set /apps/panel/global/locked_down --type boolean false"
<Monarquista> foi só o que eu tive capacidade de achar...
<hellupline> se isso nao desbloquear acho q tem uma solucao ainda (talvez)
<EduardeCalibal> Estava procurando opções como essa também...
<Gladonias> Obrigado monarquista.
<Gladonias> hellupline deu erro no codigo.
<hellupline> manda a saida para min
<Monarquista> Gladonias, queria ter podido mais... :)
<Gladonias> Monarquista, relax :)
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ir pelo gconf-editor direto
<Gladonias> Eu ja fui la, coloquei false e nada.
<EduardeCalibal> Buscar a mesma opção e desmarcar, se estiver marcada.
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa reiniciar o gnome para testar.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o gnome todo.
<hellupline> entao Gladonias , resta uma alternatica....
<hellupline> eu acho...
<Nihillus> cara, instalei um tal de Ubuntu Tweak aqui
<EduardeCalibal> Gladonias, estava marcada?
<Nihillus> ele tem um monte de opção massa q fica escondida pelo S.O. =P
<Gladonias> Nao.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<Gladonias> Nihillus vou baixar o tweak
<Nihillus> tipo mostrar ícones nos menos do Gnome e coisas parecidas
<hellupline> Nihillus, eh igual o tweak-ui do windows
<Nihillus> mto massa ele, gostei mto
<EduardeCalibal> No meu mostra.  :D
<Nihillus> ñ conheço esse tweak-ui do windows :P
<hellupline> Gladonias, sabe a tela de selecao de usuarios ??
<Nihillus> eu me dou por satisfeito com a UI do windows como ela é
<Gladonias> Hmrum.
<hellupline> quando vc seleciona o teu usuario aparece umas opcoes na base da tela
<hellupline> uma delas eh um menu para selecionar o ambiente (gnome, kde, etc..)
<Gladonias> Hmrum.
<Gladonias> Eu entrei no desktop edition e a barra e desbloqueada.
<hellupline> uma das oopcoes eh gnome-safemode (ou coisa parecida), esse modo nao deixa vc altera nada no gnome, verifica se vc nao entrou nessa opcao
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...
<EduardeCalibal> Não sabia disso.  :D
<Gladonias> Eu entro no Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<xGrind> qual comando abro o editor de menu do ubuntu?
<hellupline> o netbook edition nao deixa vc mecher em nada
<hellupline> ainda
<hellupline> xGrind, alacarte
<Gladonias> Entao nao tem solucao?
<xGrind> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre tem solução...
<hellupline> no netbook edition ainda nao tem como alterar o painel, na verdade, aquilo so imita o painel
<hellupline> no net edition, nao tem gnome-painel de verdade
<Gladonias> No tweak o bloqueio completo dos paineis esta desmarcado.
<Gladonias> Vou encerrar sessao e ver o que posso fazer, ja volto.
<hellupline> Genocyber, sorte
<EduardeCalibal> Esse net edition então usa uma versão alternativa do gnome?
<hellupline> nao, ele da uma imitada
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não é o gnome?
<hellupline> nao primeira versao, de testes, ate q usava
<hellupline> nao
<EduardeCalibal> Então o que ele é?
<hellupline> uma alternativa
<hellupline> assim como o kde
<hellupline> ja volto....
<EduardeCalibal> Não esta falando coisa com coisa...  Ou ele é o gnome ou ele é outra coisa.  Essa outra coisa pode imitar o gnome, mas não vai deixar de ser essa outra coisa, o que quero saber é o nome do dito cujo.
<didi> Acho um exagero dizer que o ubuntu Netbook Edition não é Gnome.
<didi> É sim.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu imagino que seja o gnome mas com configurações personalizadas, visando otimização.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho um PC aqui que carrega em 50 segundos e desliga em 10 segundos, sempre, foi otimizado para carga e descarga, queria cortar mais coisas mas me falta conhecimento para isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ainda usa gnome.  Mesmo ligeiramente diferente.
<didi> Gnome é uma gama de programas.
<didi> Não é só a cara que você vê.
<EduardeCalibal> Exato.
<EduardeCalibal> Não é o mesmo que falar no xorg.
<yro_anjos> Boa noite!
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<Porcks> opa ai alguem sabe como mudar a cor da legenda no totem?
<yro_anjos> Patricia: Consegui instalar o 10.10 - O problema é que a swap esta em uma partição dentro da outra
<EduardeCalibal> Cor das legendas...  Sabia mudar a fonte.  Vou ver se acho aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> yro_anjos, quer dizer um swap em uma imagem de disco dentro de outro disco também montado?
<Nihillus> lol - no slashdot, yro = your rights online :P
<Nihillus> hehe
<yro_anjos> EduardeCalibal:  Tinha três partições sendo que dentro de uma estava a swap é era por causa disso que não conseguia instalar o 10.10
<yro_anjos> Nihillus: traduza....
<EduardeCalibal> Eu fiz isso que falei, tinha um swap dentro de um disco montado, mas isso em um sistema já instalado.
<EduardeCalibal> E o swap que montava ai não era montado pelo CD do próprio instalador?
<EduardeCalibal> Como fazem os live cd.
<Nihillus> YRO = Your Rights Online = Seus Direitos Online. Slashdot é um site colaborativo de notícias... essa seção YRO trata sobre direito online
<Nihillus> sobre direitos individuais online, mais precisamente :P
<yro_anjos> Justamente isso eu queria testa o emquanto estava como outra versão
<Nihillus> normalmente algo nas linhas de "empresa X processou pessoa Y pelo motivo Z"
<yro_anjos> Nihillus:  vi que existe um sitema mesmo que se chama YRO mais não busquei informações sobre ele
<EduardeCalibal> Não tinha reparado isso até alguns meses atras, sempre que carrego um CD o swap era montado, até que é uma boa, mas quando ia particionar dava problemas.
<Nihillus> só achei engraçado a coincidência :P - não é uma coisa q se vê todo dia escrita por aí, hehe
<EduardeCalibal> Porcks, esse totem realmente não me agrada...
<Nihillus> http://yro.slashdot.org
<Nihillus> ;)
<EduardeCalibal> Mas é como dizem, gosto não se discute.
<yro_anjos> EduardeCalibal:  Desistir do totem estou migrando para o VLC pois as imagens ainda ficam combaixa qualidade
<Porcks> EduardeCalibal: eu gosto só queria saber se tem como mudar a cor
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ter como regular o pós processamento.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que tem.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou lendo aqui nos documentos dele, momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Configuração esta em ~/.conf/totem
<EduardeCalibal> No arquivo xine_config tem detalhes sobre a fonte.
<EduardeCalibal> Nada sobre a cor ainda...
<EduardeCalibal> Tem uma linha sobre pós-processamento, deve ajudar com a questão da qualidade, infelizmente não achei sobre a cor.  Vou ver na internet.
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, vai ficar até quando...?!
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, nem eu sei....rss....pq?
<Monarquista> _Augusto_,  vou upar um print de meu deskmod aqui...
<_Augusto_> Monarquista,
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, ok
<Nihillus> alguém aí sabe como faço pro banshee retirar itens repetidos na biblioteca de música?
<Nihillus> ele do nada duplicou um monte de músicas que tenho ._.'
<lekegf> tem alguem de Portugal aqui?
<Monarquista> lekegf, além de vc não sei... :p
<lekegf> Monarquista: eu não sou de lá, só quero saber como se pala porco aranha no pt de lá, para eu escutar a musica xD
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que não deve ser difícil de conseguir o audio de lá.
<EduardeCalibal> Larguei esse Totem, as opções não devem estar documentadas.
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<lekegf> EduardeCalibal: to procurano no Google, ainda não achei
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Monarquista> lekegf, #ubuntu-pt
<EduardeCalibal> Ha, recomendo o mplayer.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Agora fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<lekegf> Monarquista: entrei lá :D vamos ver se alguém manda um link
<Monarquista> lekegf, ;)
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, só uns minutos man...
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, sem pressa...
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, mas isso com toda a certeza... :P
<Monarquista> rsrsrsrs!
<Patricia> Voltei :D
<Monarquista> ...
<crimeboy> Patricia: :D
<Patricia> crimeboy :)
<EduardeCalibal> Achei...
<EduardeCalibal> Opção palette do xine
<EduardeCalibal> Ele vale para as legendas e para os avisos.
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal, achou o que menino...!?
<Monarquista> ah sim..
<Monarquista> ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Sobre o xine.
<EduardeCalibal> Sobre a cor das legendas.
<EduardeCalibal> Totem...
<EduardeCalibal> Tem exemplos no próprio arquivo.
<EduardeCalibal> Arquivo ~/.confi/totem/xine_config
<EduardeCalibal> .config...
<EduardeCalibal> Agora posso ir para a luz em paz.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Monarquista> até parece...
<Monarquista> :P
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, to indo nessa brow, fica na paz ...
<Monarquista> vacilão...
<Monarquista> :S
<CoGUMm> boa noite!
<Gladonias> hellupline ta ai?
<Gladonias> exit
<Gladonias> quit
<Patricia> kkk
<CoGUMm> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> srsrsrsr
<crimeboy> R$
<Monarquista> CoGUMm, boa noite.
<CoGUMm> \o
<maraujo_3> boua noite povo
<Patricia> maraujo_3, boa noite
<Monarquista> maraujo_3, boa noite.
<maraujo_3> noite paty
<maraujo_3> noite monarca
<maraujo_3> tudo em ordem no recinto?
<Patricia> ^^
<maraujo_3> e tudo em paz com vcs?
<Patricia> quase tudo
<maraujo_3> Oo
<Monarquista> maraujo_3, comigo tudo em paz sempre! Graças a DEUS! :D
<maraujo_3> como assim mocinha?
<maraujo_3> posso ajudar?
<maraujo_3> opaa
<Patricia> so teve uma evasão por alieniginas
<maraujo_3> q bom
<Patricia> em um canal :(
<maraujo_3> ei monarca ce é menino ou menina? Oo
<maraujo_3> Oo do dente? ou do icq?
<Monarquista> que eu saiba até agora menino! ^^
<Monarquista> rsrsrsrs!
<Monarquista> :P
<Patricia> uh?
<maraujo_3> algum plano de mudança?
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<maraujo_3> brincando cara
<Monarquista> esperoq ue não, tá perfeito assim! :)
<maraujo_3> ta ai sou doido pra topar com um alien
<Monarquista> eu sei brow, sem stresse!
<maraujo_3> medo so de ninguem creditar qdo contar
<maraujo_3> e o povo achar q tomo cha de zabumba
<maraujo_3> povo vou dar uma saida
<maraujo_3> cheguei do trampo
<maraujo_3> e fui fazer usm instalações no micro da mana
<maraujo_3> chegando em casa agora
<Monarquista> maraujo_3, como está o seu Ubuntu ai...?!
<maraujo_3> pausa pro banho e uma soneca
<maraujo_3> inda tenho planilhas e relatorios a fazer
<maraujo_3> alem de estudo e criação de logos
<maraujo_3> opa
<Monarquista> beleza man, ótimo descanso! :)
<maraujo_3> 1000%
<maraujo_3> eu add um pente de memoria
<maraujo_3> um hd
<Monarquista> Boa quinta pra vc e família!
<maraujo_3> e tb um gabinete novo
<maraujo_3> ganhei outro hd hoje
<maraujo_3> pretendo trocar numa placa de video
<maraujo_3> ou deixar com o ruimdows pra usar os progs de criação
<maraujo_3> devo aparecer masi tarde la pela hora grande
<maraujo_3> bjo paty
<maraujo_3> e salve mano do reino
<maraujo_3> fui me
<Patricia> ^^
<gbs> alguem sabe fazer uma barra de progresso que fica indo pra tras e pra frente, só pra mostrar que o processo n travou? *_*
<didi> gbs: Em que?
<gbs> shell :D
<didi> Se quiser manter as coisas simples, faz alguns caracteres aparecerem na tela.
<gbs> mas como seria a idéia
<gbs> de fazer a parada ficar rolando infinitamente até um processo acabar?
<didi> Sei lá, faz um for sobre uma lista tipo: {- \ | / - \ | / -}
<didi> Sim.
<gbs> uaehuahe
<gbs> entendi
<Patricia> boa noite fui
<Monarquista> ...
<Coringao> didi, amigao, terminado a tradução do programa
<didi> Coringao: Boa!
<Coringao> didi, http://archive.ubuntugames.org/legalcase-v.0.7.4_all.deb
<Coringao> didi, ja esta prontinho e empacotado
<Porcks> Coringao: e ai mano como anda a gpg do repositorio?
<didi> Coringao: Legal. Parabéns.
<Coringao> didi, eu que agradeço pela força. ;)
<Monarquista> Coringao, bom dia. É possivel rodar o Grid no Linux ou estou sonhando muito alto ainda brow...?!
<Coringao> Porcks, nao cheguei a ver o GPG do repositorio se esta funcionando todos os jogos nele
<didi> Coringao: Hehe, nada. Minha contribuição foi irrisória.
<Coringao> Porcks, foi ate bom falar sobre isto pra eu ver
<Coringao> didi, magina, foi pequena mas de otima ajuda
<Monarquista> Coringao, ?
<Coringao> Monarquista, nao conheço este jogo
<Monarquista> Coringao, http://www.grid-game.com/
<Coringao> Monarquista, ele é nativo?
<Pskol> Monarquista, deve ter uns 5% de chance de rodar
<Monarquista> Pskol, acho que menos que isso... :P
<Porcks> Coringao: valeu mano ótimo trabalho com o ubuntu games continue assim rs
<Monarquista> o melhor game de corrida qie já vi na vida mano! SHOW!
<Coringao> Porcks, vlw mesmo amigao. :)
<Coringao> Monarquista, xo ve
<Monarquista> nas lojas americanas aqui de minha cidade o DVD dele tá só 30 pilas, é mole...?!
<Monarquista> :O
<Monarquista> vou até caçar uns wallpapers aqui pra ficar babando... ^^
<Pskol> tem free nos torrents
<Pskol> :D
<Monarquista> Coringao, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWTM1mfaPBY
<Coringao> Monarquista, blz xo ve
<Coringao> Monarquista, funciona sim no wine este jogo
<Coringao> Monarquista, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8vms6Cb0YQ
<Monarquista> um, mas com tudo no maximo, será...?!
<Coringao> Monarquista, ai nao sei, mas ele pede que faça uma configuração
<Coringao> Monarquista, winetricks : allfonts , directx x , vc 2005 sp1.
<Coringao> edit registry as you see in the video , enter YOUR VideoPciDeviceID and VideoPciVendorID
<Pskol> exigente ein
<Pskol> po o cara jogo em modo janela
<Monarquista> Pskol, game de macho mano, esse ai só vale a pena se for tudo FULL! :D
<Pskol> Monarquista, ja joguei muito esse jogo :P
<Coringao> Monarquista, os caras testaram no DEMO
<Monarquista> um...
<Coringao> Monarquista, e olhando os videos que fizeram via wine ate que esta muito bom
<Coringao> graficamente
<Monarquista> não ligo muito pra games não, mas tem usn que são SHOW! :)
<Monarquista> *uns...
<Monarquista> Coringao, qual melhor simulador de super nes que vc conhece...?!
<Coringao> Monarquista, se liga que ano que vem, ira lançar o directX 10 nativo pro linux
<Monarquista> li sobre... :)
<Monarquista> vão ficar bem mais easy as coisas pra linux! :D
<Coringao> Monarquista, ai sim os jogos funcionara tranquilo sem precisar do wine
<Monarquista> então acho que vou lá comprar o Grid  rsrsrsrrss... Deixar guardado já, pra estreiar ano que vem! ^^
<toter> Coringao: Quem vai lançar DirectX 10 pro Linux?
<Monarquista> toter, http://blogs.forumpcs.com.br/noticias/2009/03/10/directx-10-para-linux-e-mac/
<Monarquista> toter, http://oglobo.globo.com/tecnologia/mat/2010/09/21/projeto-trara-directx-10-11-ao-linux-diz-site-921038314.asp
<vitorlobo> o caminho mais ligeiro para acabar com o linux , é querer a cada dia se adequar ele ao windows
<vitorlobo> :O
<vitorlobo> *se adequar ao windows
<Coringao> toter, http://www.baixaki.com.br/info/5504-linux-tera-suporte-nativo-para-direct3d-10-e-11.htm
<Coringao> Monarquista, simulador de corrida pro super nes?
<Monarquista> vitorlobo, de acordo... O foco do Linux não deve ser o de games, mesmo por que nenhum sistema operacional podera rivalizar com os videogames, nem mesmo o propio window$, se não fosse assim a microsoft não teria criado um videogame...
<Monarquista> Coringao, quero um emulador pra snes, o melhor...?!
<vitorlobo> Monarquista: o problema é que usuario de linux geralmente busca adequar os recursos de windows no linux. Sinceramente não vejo o linux como um ambiente gráfico bom.... mas é indiscutivelmente o melhor ambiente de programação que existe
<toter> Coringao: Vc. acha que esse projeto vai seguir em frente? Será que não existe uma remota possibilidade da Microsoft fechar esse projeto por meios legais?
<Coringao> Monarquista, tem o Snes9x
<Coringao> Monarquista, tem no repositorio do ubuntu
<Coringao> Monarquista, ele é o melhor
<vitorlobo> Monarquista: é como rodar o photoshop no linux se iludindo que terá a mesma velocidade que roda-lo no windows ou coisa parecida.............. exceto se de fato tiver compatibilidade oficial com o linux
<vitorlobo> hoje isso tem se tornado tendencia ...empresas abrirem versoes linux
<vitorlobo> isso sim é legal
<Monarquista> vitorlobo, vc quiz dizer em questão pra games né...?!
<Coringao> Monarquista, mas ai emuladores tenho um monte no ubuntugames
<Coringao> Monarquista, super nintendo, neo-geo, mega drive, playstation, Nintendo Cube
<vitorlobo> monarquista: Não...para trampo com gráficos em geral...n tem como discutir gimp com photoshop por exemplo.... blender é legal....taí um que se sobressai...mas em relação a compatibilidade de softwares de peso grafico
<vitorlobo> o linux n vai bem
<ruffleS> alguem tem uma placa wifi 'Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY' ? a minha nao ta instalando o driver no maverick 10.10
<ruffleS> com o kernel pae
<vitorlobo> conheço o windows a mais de 8 anos...... bastou 10 min no ubuntu para trocar os 8 anos de windows
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuauha
<vitorlobo> pqp
<vitorlobo> ^^
<Pskol> alguem indica o chipset CRYSTAL pra placa de som???????? sera q presta?
<josue1> boa noite pessoal
<Monarquista> vitorlobo,  o problema do window$ é que vc só aprende isso... Ficou ruim, tenta atualizar se não der certo, tira e põe de novo ou tira e pẽ outro, ou tira e fica sem nada... :P
<Pskol> meu som queimo vo te q bota uma off
<Monarquista> josuel bom dia.
<josue1> e vero
<josue1> dia
<vitorlobo> monarquista: o windows é como buceta de puta, entra e sai, sai e entra, entra e sai, se você pagar caro, vc goza, se vc n pagar o goso é pura frustração
<vitorlobo> Monarquista: melhor definição não há
 * vitorlobo fato
<Pskol> e olha q o risco eh grande de pega AIDS
<Pskol> !!!
<vitorlobo> com tanto virus q tem nele ne
<vitorlobo> ^^
<Pskol> virus perigozissimo
<Pskol> hauhauhu
<Pskol> eh, camisinha furada
<vitorlobo> ja usei camisinha kaspersky, avg, panda titanium
<vitorlobo> algumas nem furam
<vitorlobo> mas deixa o pau pesado bagaraio
<vitorlobo> demora pa subir
<vitorlobo> :O
<Pskol> to falando da default
<Pskol> aquele murinho vermelho
<Pskol> hauhauhua
<vitorlobo> a default é um imã de virus
<vitorlobo> ative o firewall q estarás protegido
<vitorlobo> pelas frentes...jamais pelos fundos
<vitorlobo> :O
<Monarquista> a YUtaka ainda diz que não consegue entender como alguem consegue pegar virus no window$... Tá de sacanagem... :s
<vitorlobo> o caminho mais rapido pra pegar virus no windows
<Pskol> eh pq ela noa entra em sites porno ainda
<Pskol> kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> é entrando em www.astalavista.box.sk
<vitorlobo> e baixando qualquer coisa de lá
<vitorlobo> vc pega todas as raças de virus
<Pskol> mas sinceramente, o cara tem q ser meio burro pra pega virus a toa, tem uns animal que consegue foder qualquer antivirus, impressionamte
<Pskol> usuario eh foda
<vitorlobo> Pskol: se bem que atualmente redtube, pornotube, xvideos, pornrub, sao bem protegidos até
<Monarquista> Pskol, é por que ela não entra em lugar nenhum...
<Monarquista> Pskol, vou lá na lan house e loto o meu pendriver de coisa, o que acontece quando chego em casa e descarrego...?! Nada! :D Vou lá na lan colocar o pen driver e tirar sem ter pegado nenhum arquivo, o que acontece quando chego em casa e ponho ele no widnow$...!? Todo zuado de virus... :(
<Pskol> ê pornhuh.com
<Pskol> hub
<Pskol> kk
<vitorlobo> isso
<Pskol> os desorientados ainda fica caindo naquela de "clique aki pra ver as melhores fodas" ai o troxa vai la e clica
<vitorlobo> um banner q eu gostaria  q fosse verdade
<Pskol> dai ele vai ver tem umas 6 janelas ja abertas
<vitorlobo> é o do celular com raio X
<vitorlobo> iria escolher melhor os cardapios da vida
<vitorlobo> :S
<Pskol> tudo um mandanod clica aki, outro manda clica lá,, e ai vai
<vitorlobo> o lance do celular com raioX q é foda.......pq eles pedem pra vc enviar um SMS pra baixar o plugin
<vitorlobo> esse SMS tem la em baixo com letras minusculas.....vc faz um contrato com eles quando manda
<vitorlobo> nego te tira 5 reais por mes
<vitorlobo> a partir do momento q vc pede sms
<vitorlobo> é bom pra sacanear alguem
<vitorlobo> bota o celular do sacana la
<Pskol> mas funciona esse troço mesmo?
<vitorlobo> vai ser é gente tirando grana do safado
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> o radio X?
<Pskol> eh
<vitorlobo> não
<Pskol> imaginei
<vitorlobo> eles fazem um contrato com vc....o lance do raio X é pra atrair so
<vitorlobo> dai vc nem sabe
<Pskol> so se eu tivesse muito bebado pra clica nakilo la
<vitorlobo> os meses vao passando e seus creditos indo pro bolso dos caras
<vitorlobo> se fosse verdade hein mano
<crimeboy> vou criar um site de pornogragia free soh pra vcs pararem de reclamar
<vitorlobo> praia de nudismo seria extinta
<vitorlobo> :O
<crimeboy> punheteiros
<Pskol> crimeboy, se vc nao gosta nao reclame..
<vitorlobo> antes punheteiro do que viado
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Pskol> :P
<Pskol> pornografia free ja tem de monte
<dtcrshr> a vá
<maraujo_3> boa noite srs
<maraujo_3> sras
<maraujo_3> srtas e srtos
<astdarkness> boa maraujo_3
<Pskol> os[Linux 2.6.26-2-686 i686] distro[Debian 5.0.6] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.13GHz] mem[Physical: 1.4GB, 76.6% free] disk[Total: 611.5GB, 80.0% free] video[VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro]] sound[VIA8237 - VIA 8237]
<maraujo_3> alguem aqui usa o gimp ou inkscape profissionalmente?
<maraujo_3> Oo promoção vendendo o micro?
<maraujo_3> pode parcelar?
<Pskol> é. 100 reais eh teu
<Pskol> hehehe
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> to mais duro q pao dormido
<maraujo_3> os ultimos ups q fiz foram com doações
<Pskol> igual eu
<maraujo_3> 2 hds - uma mem e um gabinete
<maraujo_3> to trocando um hd numa placa de video decente
<maraujo_3> rs
<Pskol> vo juntando as peças e depois monto um monstrinho
<maraujo_3> melhor um hd pequeno e uma placa de video
<maraujo_3> q 3 hds e uma placa bichada
<maraujo_3> rs
<Pskol> preciso de uma palca de som, de video, placa mae processador e memoria
<Pskol> o resto ta bom
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> :P
<Pskol> som onboard queimou
<maraujo_3> eu trocando a de video
<Pskol> pra variar
<maraujo_3> o micro segura ate o natal ou ano novo
<Pskol> video tinha uma geforce 8600 mas foi pra pau tbm
<maraujo_3> vou pedir uma peça a cada um da familia
<maraujo_3> ai tenho um micro novo no ano novo
<yro_anjos> Pskol: Aiaiaiaiaiiii melhor comprar outro
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> amanha vou ligar pra um mano q tem uma placa de video
<Pskol> tenho o meu atlhon x2 aki mas queimou a memoria dele
<Pskol> to usando o reserva
<Pskol> huahuahuha
<Pskol> to precisando de um nobreak puta merda queima tudo
<maraujo_3> chamar ele pra trocar no hd
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> tu mora onde?
<Pskol> ate meu monitor tubao de 15 queimou
<Pskol> dai peguei emprestado pra sempre de um amigo meu q tinha um q ele ia joga fora
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> MS
<maraujo_3> um amigo me deu uma cpu do tempo q jesus prograva em pascal
<maraujo_3> salvei so as peças q add no meu velhinho
<maraujo_3> o cara inda queria me dar outro monitor quadradao
<Pskol> cara tenho um "servidor" pentium 33 com 64 mega de ram, é o meu access point
<Pskol> a palca wireless dele vale mais que o resto todo
<Pskol> placa
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> tem fonte redondante e HD scúzi
<maraujo_3> minha mana ta pra comprar um plaquinha dessas
<Pskol> kkkk
<maraujo_3> cheia de medo
<Pskol> sem falar no meu modem adsl Parks o bicho eh configurado via telnet
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> apesar de velho o bixo eh estavel ein.. ja levou tanta porrada e ta ali vivo ainda
<Pskol> 24/7
<Pskol> ele tem o tamanho de um switch de 16 portas
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> povo ja volto
<maraujo_3> fazer um backup do pen pro micro
<maraujo_3> e testar um tuto do gimp
<Pskol> falow
<maraujo_3> quer saber to la e ca
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> xiii
<maraujo_3> povo tudo dorme
<maraujo_3> e deixa o nick guardando lugar no xat
<Pskol> heheh
<maraujo_3> xa pra la
<maraujo_3> queria tirar umas duvidas do gimp
<Pskol> maraujo_3, vo durmi veio, acorda cedo amanha
<Pskol> alias, hoje
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> sao dois
<maraujo_3> as 5.20 no maximo
<maraujo_3> inda tenho coisa pra fazer
<maraujo_3> mas faço logo cedo da loja
<maraujo_3> vou copiar uams coisas
<maraujo_3> e por um filme pra dormir
<Pskol> amanha eh so BO
<maraujo_3> valeu cara
<Pskol> alias, hoje
<maraujo_3> nem fala
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<Pskol> hauhuhaahua
<maraujo_3> boa noite a todos e todas
<Pskol> falowwww vo nessa
<Pskol> t+
<maraujo_3> fui me
<Pskol> boa noite
<duke3d> Patricia, toca minha filha
<duke3d> haha
<jaypur> bom dia
<icebreaker> ae galera, estou usando o ubuntu 10.10 64bits, porém, estou com um probleminha, toda vez que qualquer programa que use audio começa é aberto, executando algum audio, evidentemente, ele fica LERDO e TRAVANDO..alguem sabe p q
<icebreaker> ?
<icebreaker> troquei o alsa pelo pulseaudio mas nada
<Patricia> bom diaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Patricia> ontem as 17:30 horariro de brasilia a oi deu problema?
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim, "AAviso: senha incorreta, por" essa parte é aquela que mostra quando vai montar o hd se errar a senha,  qual é o nome do arquivo la no launchpad para mudar?
<bino> bom dia
<Patricia> bino, bom dia
<JEMM> bom dia, fraterno aos amigos de sala
<Romil> <> JEMM <> bm dia
<JEMM> preciso instalar umas fontes novas para editar um informativo no broffice, procurei algumas dicas nos sites, mas nada muito claro encontrei, alguma sugestão
<Romil> instalar fonts é facil. basta colocar elas na pasta /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Romil> ja instalou as fonts da microsoft? o pacote ttf-mscorefonts
<Patricia> alguem sabe me explicar com precisão o que é esta linha toda " gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel"
<Patricia> melhor
<JEMM> Romil> não tem esse pacote no Synaptic
<Patricia> o que ela vai fazer?
<Romil> <> JEMM <> tem sim, talves eu tenha diitado errado
<Romil> vai na busca e digita so mscore
<Patricia> vou testar ela :P
<Romil> <> JEMM <> encontrou?
<Patricia> ubuntu jaunty gnome = bonitinho :D
<JEMM> não Romil
<Romil> <> JEMM <> vc atualizou a lista de pacotes?
<JEMM> agora sim,
<JEMM> blz
<JEMM> só uma dúvida: esse pacote vai instalar fontes basicas do windows, é isso?
<Romil> sim, tipo, arial, webding, times new romam, etc
<Ubuntu-SP> pessoal, não sei se alguém aqui pode ajudar...  mas o site http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ está fora do ar
<JEMM> Blz, veio
<JEMM> <Romil> só, mais uma luz ai meu, coloco a pasta da fonte  que quero lá em> /usr/share/fonts/truetype< e só?
<Romil> sim, precisa ver se a font é truetype, senao nao vai reconhecer
<Patricia> !iplocation ubuntu-br.org
<ubottu-br> Patricia: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Patricia> ops
<Patricia> sr
<Patricia> Error (Patricia) --> http operation timed out
<Patricia> alguem pode fazer uma favorr
<Patricia> ir na tela de About too Gnome
<Patricia> e copiar tudo e colar no paste.ubuntu.com
<joaovrmaia> Patricia, copiar o que?
<Patricia> :S
<Ubuntu-SP> Patricia: valew... eu não conhecia este recurso... muito bom...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/529956/
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> joaovrmaia, about
<Patricia> sobre
<Patricia> sobre o gnome
<joaovrmaia> abre esse link http://www.gnome.org/about/
<Patricia> ai brincou d mais
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman, esta ai?
<Patricia> j0su3, ping
<Patricia> vou dar boot nele e copiar
<Patricia> ¬¬ a pessoa nao entende  oque é resumido no about pelo ambiente do que no site ¬¬
<j0su3> ola patricia
<Patricia> j0su3
<Patricia> j0su3
<j0su3> pra q vc deseja isso?
<Patricia> vai no seu gnome ai, copia a parte do sobre o gnome
<Patricia> :S por no minha pagina :)
<Patricia> copia em texto
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> igual
<Patricia> O KDE é uma rede mundial de engenheiros de software, artistas, escritores, tradutores e facilitadores que estão comprometidos com o desenvolvimento de software livre. Esta comunidade criou centenas de aplicativos de software livre como parte da plataforma de desenvolvimento KDE e distribuição de software KDE.
<Patricia> isso resumido
<j0su3> ahhahah, num da pra copiar nao
<j0su3> nao da pagina de about
<Patricia> :P credo
<j0su3> ela fica girando e mudando
<Patricia> ue ate do kde da :s
<Patricia> gtk feio
<Patricia> :(
<j0su3> mais facil pegar da pagina do gnome mesmo
<Patricia> tudo bem
<Patricia> vou digitar ela
<Patricia> :S
<j0su3> Patricia, na pagina q o joaovrmaia passou
<j0su3> http://www.gnome.org/about/
<j0su3> tem tudo pra vc poder copiar
<j0su3> sao os mesmos textos
<Patricia> not not not
<Patricia> igual para igual
<Patricia> copiar de um e do outro igualdade
<j0su3> Patricia, vc ta parecendo a "Patrica Poeta"
<j0su3> :P
<j0su3> eheheheheheheheheh
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> srrsrsrsrs
<j0su3> consegui copiar do about
<j0su3> \o/
<j0su3> nossa q complicado
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> :D
<j0su3> GNOME is a Free, usable, stable, accessible desktop environment for the Unix-like family of operating systems.
<Ubuntu-SP> "Afinal, o que as Mulheres Querem?" – Minissérie da Globo estreada pela Patricia...  ;)
<j0su3> GNOME includes most of what you see on your computer, including the file manager, web browser, menus, and many applications.
<Patricia> Ubuntu-SP ¬¬ o que as outras quer eu nao sei, eu so quero igualdade
<Patricia> coisa complicada de achar
<Patricia> :s
<Patricia> j0su3 mmm
<j0su3> GNOME includes most of what you see on your computer, including the file manager, web browser, menus, and many applications.
<j0su3> GNOME's focus on usability and accessibility, regular release cycle, and strong corporate backing make it unique among Free Software desktops.
<j0su3> GNOME also includes a complete development platform for applications programmers, allowing the creation of powerful and complex applications.
<Patricia> nao tem portugues nao?
<j0su3> GNOME also includes a complete development platform for applications programmers, allowing the creation of powerful and complex applications.
<Patricia> :S
<j0su3> meu linux é em ingles
<j0su3> :/
<Patricia> :P
<j0su3> vc queria q eu copiasse do meu sistema, para q fosse em portugues?
<Patricia> tambem e porque ele esta ai resumido
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> http://www.nerdweb.com.br/wiki/92-sobre-o-kde
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> ja volto
<Ubuntu-SP> acho que entendi... ela quer escrever um post falando sobre o Gnome igual ao que ela fez sobre o KDE
<j0su3> eheheheheheh
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Pskol> Patricia, bom dia
<Patricia> Pskol, :D bom dia
<Pskol> Patricia, descobri o problema q tinha dado ontem
<Patricia> Pskol, vou mudar o nome da conta do launchpad para kwiki
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> Pskol, mmm qual foi?
<Pskol> Patricia, ontem a tarde eu tinha colocado um maldito access point na rede, dai de noite ele comçou a mandar dhcp
<Pskol> e ele pegou o mesmo ip do firewal
<Patricia> :P
<Pskol> ja e a terceira tentativa de usar ele, acho q vo bota fogo naquela porcaria, hauhau eh um d-link desgramado
<victor__> ola pessoal, to com meu notebook com ubuntu 10,04 na facul, e quando conecto daki alguns sites nao carregam imagens, mas na minha ksa carregam normalmente, instalei uns caches dns ser por isso?
<Patricia> kwiki is already in use by another person or team.
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> Pskol ^^
<Pskol> victor__, pode ser q a facu bloqueia ne...
<Pskol> quem ama bloqueia
<victor__> Pskol nao mano, antes funfava normalmente, soh depois q eu fiz umas cagadas aki tentando instalar caches dns locais e me ferrei
<victor__> quero deixar tudo isso padrao novamente
<victor__> axo q soh estao carregando imagens do cache
<Balduino> pessoal eu possuo um notebook da microboard e preciso usar a 3DSP Wifi Radar pra me conectar e não o network manager, o que faz com que alguns aplicativos não se conectem automaticamente como é o caso do pidgin
<Nilodanx52> to precisando urgente de saber qual o preço das versões do windows server 2003 e 2008 alguem ae tem algum link que me mostre???
<Patricia> http://www.microsoft.com/pt/br/default.aspx
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> manchei meu log U.U
<Patricia> :D --> http://br.kde.org/Usu%C3%A1rio:Patricia
<Patricia> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver2008/pt/br/default.aspx
<Patricia> manchei meu log U.U²
<Patricia> :O Pskol to famosa ¬¬ http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Criancas-adolecentes-no-VOL/tem-crianca-adolecente-no-VOL/
<Patricia> "[11] Enviado em 07/10/2010 - 23:07h: "
<Patricia> localiza ai ;)
<Pskol> Patricia, hauhauhuahhahuha
<Patricia> primeiro eu fico sabendo do bugabundo que andou falando me em portugal :s
<Pskol> Nilodanx52, ainda vende o 2003?
<Patricia> ¬¬ celebridade
<victor__> Ola pessoal! vcs sabem como personalizar pastas de musica no nautilus com a capa de cd do album
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> ññ
<Patricia> victor__, botao direito do mouse nela
<Patricia> nao tem personalizar ?
<Nilodanx52> mais quando vc compra o 2008 o serial do 2003 vem tbm se não me engano
<Pskol> Nilodanx52, mas se quiser eu te vendo o que tenho aki hauhauhuahauhua
<Pskol> 2003 enterprise R2
<victor__> Patricia naum tem personalizar uso ubuntu
<Nilodanx52> oxe pode ficar man!!!
<Pskol> 10 real
<Nilodanx52> não trabalho com windows ñ!
<Nilodanx52> kk
<Patricia> deveria ter victor__
<Nilodanx52> induzo aos meus  clientes o linux
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<Nilodanx52> alguns até aceitam por na maquina de vez enquando
<Pskol> Nilodanx52, que sorte, geralmente dependendo do cenario vc é quase obrigado a usar windows
<victor__> Patricia tentei instalar um script mas naum deu mto certo
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> eu não trabalho na pirataria mais não!!!
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> depois falam que kde é mais complicado ¬¬
<Pskol> gnome é pra macho
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> Pskol ajuda ele macho
<Pskol> meninas usam kde
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> claro temos bom gosto
<Patricia> :P
<Pskol> WM de macho nao tem pasta personalziada
<Patricia> akkakkakakak
<Patricia> acho que Pskol disse isso so para nao responder :P
<Patricia> victor__, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=56850.0
<Patricia> nao abri a pagina :P
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<Patricia> ElDeablo, bom dia
<Patricia> http://www.nerdweb.com.br/wiki/93-personalizar-pasta
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> somente para kde :P
<Patricia> srrsrs
<Patricia> vitor-br_, veja se tem isso dentro de cada pasta ".directory"
<Patricia> oculto
<vitor-br_> Patricia, não uso kde
<Patricia> vitor-br_, mas no gnome tem?
<Patricia> ".directory"
<vitor-br_> Patricia, tem não
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> vou ver como mudar pere
<Patricia> boot do gnome
<Patricia> odeio procurar na net :(
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> vi
<Patricia> eu mato ele
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> é igual no kde
<Patricia> mesmo procedimento
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> iniciantes :P
<Patricia> Pskol, é melhor separar o link de coisas de kde e coisas de gnome, ou apenas separar cocm uma linha?
<Patricia> *com
<Patricia> http://www.nerdweb.com.br/wiki/93-personalizar-pasta
<Patricia> kde e gnome
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> garotos = nao sabem usar o paste e flooda o pvt :S
<ElDeablo> Patricia http://assiste.serpro.gov.br/forumblm/
<Pskol> Patricia, comassim/
<Patricia> abrindo
<Pskol> Patricia, separa ne, gnome é coisa de macho e nao se mistura
<Pskol> kkkkk
<Patricia> preconceito bobo :P
<Patricia> misturado é bom :P
<Pskol> eu to zuano, pra mim tanto faz.. :D
<Patricia> ElDeablo,  nao tenho plugin :s
<Patricia> Pskol, :P
<ElDeablo> #kde_fail Patricia
<ElDeablo> kkkkk
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jhones> duvidas....
<jhones> como criar um servidor ftp no ubuntu
<jhones> tenho o gadmin
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: chegay agora
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman, ficou estranho U.U
<Alex-Musicman> oq
<Patricia> "<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: chegay agora" <-- homens sao preconceituosos :S
<Alex-Musicman> ahuehauheuhuehaue
<Alex-Musicman> diga
<Patricia> ^^
<Alex-Musicman> o que vc queria
<Patricia> ja consegui :D vlw alema0ff
<Patricia> ops
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman,
<Patricia> ^^
<Alex-Musicman> ah tah
<Patricia> :)
<Alex-Musicman> pensei que era meu telefone, msn, skype, ou sei la
<Alex-Musicman> BwaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa
<Alex-Musicman> é engraçado
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Alex-Musicman> a maioria dos canais da freenode
<Alex-Musicman> não permitem cores
<Patricia> mmm
<ElDeablo> jhones http://andregondim.eti.br/?p=46
<Patricia> 11:42 tenho que ir, logo tenho que "estudar - nada presta la" :S fui tchau
<jhones> ElDeablo Ok
<natsha> Olá boa tarde
<natsha> sou aprendiz
<natsha>  se alguem puder me ajudar
<natsha> como se converter um filme rmvb em avi
<siOuX_> natsha, http://linuxtotal.org/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=906&sid=b07d2ec34e0c3aa16dbe67e27e49388b
<natsha> oie como fço por favor se for possivel
<natsha> obrigada!
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: esta por ae?
<YuriBokaleff6y97>  oi
<YuriBokaleff6y97>  blz man
<eduardo> blz
<Monarquista> Boa tarde.
<mauriicio> Boa tarde a todos !
<Monarquista> mauriicio, boa tarde.
<mauriicio> Monarquista, conheces o remmina (acesso remoto) ?
<Monarquista> não, não... Sorry.
<mauriicio> vlw
<mauriicio> alguém conhece o remmina ?
<mauriicio> boa tarde a todos
<alexandre> ola alguem ai tem experiencia com ubutun server 10 autenticação de usuario free radius
<alexandre> alguem ai manja de freeradius
<Paulo_Carvalho> developers, developers, developers, developers
<leleobhz> Paulo_Carvalho: hahahahha
<leleobhz> Paulo_Carvalho: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMU0tzLwhbE
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu gosto desse http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZr2qXVlEcs
<leleobhz> hahahahha
<leleobhz> quanto tempo nao ouvia isso
<leleobhz> :D
<yro_anjos> Boa tarde!
<Paulo_Carvalho> bom developers
<Paulo_Carvalho> diga yro_anjos nome estranho pra developers
<yro_anjos> Paulo_Carvalho: ainda me considero um usuário. :)
<Paulo_Carvalho> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZr2qXVlEcs
<Paulo_Carvalho> por isso developers
<yro_anjos> Bem que estou curioso em saber o que tem nesse vídeo, mas não vou ariscar... o tempo aqui ta fechado (net lenta)
<Paulo_Carvalho> hum
<Paulo_Carvalho> é um vídeo com remix do balmer repetindo developers
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas no caso aí é com um bichino engraçado
<Paulo_Carvalho> bichinho*
<yro_anjos> hummm
<leleobhz> rs
<leleobhz> a cara esquisofrenica do balmer é mais legal que o bicho
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas diga yro_anjos etá nome estranho da gota em que podemos ajudar?
<Paulo_Carvalho> rs
<Paulo_Carvalho> developers
<Paulo_Carvalho> alguem comemtou desodorant desodorant desodorat
<yro_anjos> Paulo_Carvalho:  No momento minhas dúvidas estou recorendo pelo santo oráculo... GooogOoOo.....
<Paulo_Carvalho> hum
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu ainda tenho um problema com o cinelerra ou kdenlive
<yro_anjos> To desvendando o Maverick, estriando
<yro_anjos> *estreiando
<Paulo_Carvalho> que acho que vou ter que resolver na mãozona mesmo
<Paulo_Carvalho> no desk ficou bom no net ficou uma carroça
<yro_anjos> O que ta acontecendo como cinelerra?
<Paulo_Carvalho> nada mas é que tenho que fazer traveling com multiplas camadas
<Paulo_Carvalho> aí não consigo fazer as camadas se locomoverem juntas
<Paulo_Carvalho> até consegui no kdenlive
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas ele distorce vários frames
<Paulo_Carvalho> é como se o zom passando por determinado pontofica-se distorcido
<yro_anjos> No Lucid instalei uma versão mais atualizada que é o Cinecutie
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu to com o cinecutie
<Paulo_Carvalho> e nem é a mais atualizada
<Paulo_Carvalho> a mais atualizada é a 4.2
<Paulo_Carvalho> to aguardando o lumiera que promete vir foda
<yro_anjos> Paulo_Carvalho: quando isso ocorria comigo era por falta de memória...
<Paulo_Carvalho> isso fica no render tb
<Paulo_Carvalho> e se o zoom fica muito algo em torno dos 400% ele fecha o programa
<yro_anjos> :(
<Paulo_Carvalho> enfim
<natsha> preciso e ajuda de novo
<barna> Salve galera! to de volta!
<barna> natsha, diga sua duvida!
<natsha>  at ela do pc trava e fica tudo cinza  e ai pede para forçar a saida
<natsha> o programa que está aberto sai e tudo fica normal porque será?
<Barna-bh> natsha, q programa vc tava rodando na hora q da o problema?
<natsha> eu formatei o pc e instalei o ultimate editon 2.7
<Barna-bh> natsha, q é isso? uma distro?
<natsha> eu estou baixando filme com o tucan manager  e procurando mais filmes no google
<natsha> ultimate edition 2.7 ubuntu
<stellarium> ultimate edition 2.7 é uma distribuição *baseada no Ubuntu*. Não é Ubuntu
<natsha> a tá sou leiga niso ai
<natsha> nisso
<natsha> ainda estou aprendendo
<natsha> por isso estou pedindo ajuda ....
<natsha> tudo bem ,obrigada pela força
<Romil> boa tarde a todos
<stellarium> @natsha não é má vontade. É falta de informação.
<eduardo> ae Romil
<yro_anjos> natsha: Ele é muito carregado, tem muita coisa que não se usa
<natsha>  eo que eu fço
<Romil> nunca usei esse tal de ultyimate edition, se o ubuntu ja vem com um monte de firula que nao uso imagina esse ai
<stellarium> natsha: sugiro que você instale o Ubuntu 10.10, mesmo
<Romil> <> natsha <> use ubuntu mesmo
<yro_anjos> natsha: Eu acho  que o Ubuntu é bem melhor, não tem muitas complicações
<natsha>  meu cunhado instalou e foi embora eu não sei mexer e agora? ruindows nem pensar no meu pc
<eduardo> Romil: pode me ajudar?
<Romil> <> eduardo <> depende, diz ae
<eduardo> vc entende de particionamento?
<stellarium> natsha: bem que dizem que cunhado não é parente... :D
<Romil> <> eduardo <> cara, nao creio que precise entender de particionamento pra particionar o sistema. o gparted é bem didatico
<Romil> o problema é que mexer depois que ta td feito é dose
<eduardo> sim
<eduardo> vo te mandar um link perae
<stellarium> natsha: tem como você mandar um screenshot da sua tela
<yro_anjos> natsha: até a instalaçã é bem mais rápido que o Utimate e é bem mais enchuto
<eduardo> Romil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/530105/
<eduardo> me diz se esta tudo ok
<stellarium> natsha: essas telas cinza aparecem em apenas um aplicativo que está consumindo recursos demais do seu computador.
<eduardo> Romil: o Hd é de 80 gb
<stellarium> natsha: Se vc estiver usando o Gnome como gerenciador gráfico, vc pode descobrir qual é o programa em Sistema > Administração > Monitor do sistema
<Romil> certo. me parece normal. 1 partiçao swap, e duas provavelmente ext4, uma pro / e outra pro home. qual o pro?
<eduardo> que aparece ali
<eduardo> aquela mensagem
<eduardo> A particao 1 nao termina no limite do cilindro
<yro_anjos> Alguém ta consegundo conectar o msn pelo emphaty?
<stellarium> natsha: abre uma janela mostrando um monte de informações.
<eduardo> o empathy esta com alguns bugs
<eduardo> da uma olhada no launchpad
<eduardo> tente atualizar o sistema para correcao
<yro_anjos> eduardo: :)
<eduardo> mas eu ainda encontro bugs
<eduardo> qualquer coisa no site do andre gondim tem um tutorial para correcao
<stellarium> natsha: na aba "Processos", procure algo que esteja com números grandes na coluna "%CPU"
<eduardo> Romil: vc acha que esta tudo ok?
<stellarium> natsha: e/ou na coluna "Memória"
<Romil> bem, deve ser devido o sistema de particionamento nao trabalhar com numeor arredondado, tipo, 1mb é 1024kb e nao 1000kb. o sistema cria as partiçao considerando esses valores e com isso as vezes o particionador faz ajustes deixando espaços livres
<Romil> <> eduardo <> se seu sistema esta funcionando bem eu nao me preocuparia com isso
<eduardo> Romil: obrigado Romil
<eduardo> Romil: Eu andei lendo e parece que no sistema atual
<eduardo> Romil: Estamos trabalhando com 10 na 3 potencia
<eduardo> isso significa que 1mb é igual a 1000 kb
<Romil> humm. ouvi falar nisso mas nao creio que ja tenha sido implantado
<eduardo> aquela mensagem
<eduardo> Romil: A partição 1 não termina no limite do cilindro.   o que significa?
<rickwap> tem alguem ai
<Romil> levando ao pe da letra, significa que o particionador ajustou e deixou um espaço livre sem particionar
<rickwap> pessoal preciso de uma ajuda
<rickwap> alguem esta ai
<Romil> tem um monte de gente aqui rapaz
<rickwap> blz, como posso instalar o office 2010 ou 2007 no ubunto?
<Romil> credo
<rickwap> to tentando com o wine e nao ta dando
<Monarquista> 2007 pelo wine, 2010 já não sei nem se é possivel...
<rickwap> monarquista tentei o 2007 pelo wine e nao ta dando
<Romil> cara, vai precisar de muita dll do windows pra rodar o 2007 ai, deve ta faltando algo
<Romil> porque nao usa o open ou broffice?
<rickwap> pq e dificil e ainda nao me familiarizei
<Romil> mais dificil é o sistema e vc esta usando
<rickwap> podem me ajudar pfv
<Romil> cara, tentar rodar programas que nao foram feitos pro sistema é sempre um saco, tiro por mim memso ao tentar usar o internet explorer devido certos sites.
<eduardo> Romil: o seu particionamento esta assim tb?
<rickwap> cara isso ta dificil
<Romil> a microsoft fez o office pra mac e windows apenas, nao fez por linux, entao obvio que vc vai ter dor de cabeça tentando usar o office aqui
<eduardo> Open office forever
<natsha> stellarium> abri  a aba processo e ta falando que tudo está dormindo
<Romil> <> eduardo <> atualmente to no winxp devido minha internet ter dado xabu no wireless
<rickwap> ha mais a uma cara xato que tem em seu pc e nao quer me dar as dicas affs
<eduardo> LIVRE
<yro_anjos> Monarquista: o tempo que vc perde em tentar instalar uma coisa que não pode fucionar direito, vc ganha em alicar o q vc sabe no BrOffice
<Monarquista> eduardo, Br.Office forever! :D
<Romil> <> rickwap <> eu nao tenho office 2007 no meu pc
<yro_anjos> *aplicar
<Monarquista> OU LibreOffice, Open Office já morreu pra mim e tá enterrado! :P
<rickwap> anjos o tempo que vc gasta tentando instaar o office vc aprende mais sibre o ubunto
<Romil> <> rickwap <> se eu tivesse nao teria problemas em te dizer como rodar, mas nem wine eu usava no ubuntu
<rickwap> sobre
<rickwap> romil oq vc esta usando
<Monarquista> yro_anjos, falou com a pessoa errada man, nunca tentei usar o wine na minha vida de open sorce e olha que isso já tem uns bons aninhos já em... :D
<eduardo> rickwap: concordo inserindo aprender mais sobre linux...
<Romil> cara, como falei acima to no winxp
<Romil> no ubuntu uso openoffice ou broffice
<rickwap> entendo
<yro_anjos> Monarquista: :( foi mal => rickwap
<Romil> ate ja usei abiword, mas dessiti devido aqueles icones gigantes e comedores de espaço dele
<rickwap> bom so me resta pesquisar
<Romil> boa sorte
<eduardo> boa sorte
<rickwap> obrigado
<yro_anjos> rickwap:  Boa sorte! Mais nem tudo fuciona no wine...
<rickwap> depois compartilho com vcs kkk
<rickwap> pude notar isso anjjos
<rickwap> mais valew pela dica
<eduardo> eu nao usaria wine
<eduardo> usaria virtualbox
<yro_anjos> rickwap: por isso que deixei de jogar EOM....
<eduardo> ja utilizei o wine acho até interessante
<eduardo> mas prefiro no virtual
<natsha> onde eu acho o download do 10.10
<eduardo> ja passo o link
<Monarquista> natsha, qual o Linux que vc tá usando agora...?!
<rickwap> 10.10 tem duracao de 3 meses certo?
<natsha> ultimate editon 2.7
<eduardo> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<natsha> edition
<eduardo> a duracao é de 18 meses
<Monarquista> natsha, mas ele não é o UBuntu 10.10..!?
<rickwap> eu uso o 10.04
<eduardo> como nao é uma versao LTS(Long term suporte)(período de 3 anos para desktop)
<rickwap> duracao 3 anos
<natsha> o meu cunhado falava que e'um versão do 10.04
<rickwap> natasha eu aconselho a usar o 10.04
<Monarquista> rickwap, por que...?!
<natsha> ta bom vc me passao link eu agradeço
<natsha> quero melhor
<eduardo> ok
<rickwap> porque tem duracao de 3 anos e e tempo suficiente para ela se familiarizar com o sistema operativo
<eduardo> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Monarquista> natsha, http://br-linux.org/2010/download-do-ubuntu-10-10/
<yro_anjos> natsha: http://mirror.globo.com/ubuntu/releases//maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<rickwap> e tem uma interface bem simples e pratica
<Monarquista> rickwap, por que vc aconselha ela a ficar com o 10.04...?!
<eduardo> natsha: este link é direto só clicar http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<yro_anjos> rickwap:  tive um trabalho danado para configurar  a minha impressora, até hj não imprimiu nehuma página
<Monarquista> rickwap, o 10.10 tem duração de 18 meses cara, da tempo de se acostumar de sobra e é mais polido que o 10.04...
<natsha> valeu obrigada
<rickwap> com qual versao anjos?
<yro_anjos> natsha: precisando...
<yro_anjos> rickwap: 10.04..
<natsha> ta bom  agradeço
<rickwap> monarquista o 10.10 e bem mais legal com um pc bem composto
<Monarquista> rickwap, que pc bem composto o que rapaz....
<rickwap> anjos a minha impresora reconheceu automaticamente na actualicao de hardwr
<Monarquista> rickwap, o que vc quiz dizer...?!
<Monarquista> pc bem composto...
<rickwap> e a minha opniao monarquista
<rickwap> uma boa placa grafica monarquista
<Monarquista> rickwap, explique "pc bem composto"...?!
<yro_anjos> rickwap: ela reconhece, mais não imprimio nada, mais em 1 outra fucionou direito, + A MINHA NÃO
<Monarquista> ah tá de brincadeira...
<rickwap> sem uma boa placa grafica toda a beleza fica so em tutorias mesmo kkk
<Monarquista> eu nem placa grafica tenho e rodo o compiz se vc quer saber... :P
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, \o/
<rickwap> e ta usando o 10.10?
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, boa tarde man!
<EngSkeeter> boa tarde
<EngSkeeter> boa tarde?
<EngSkeeter> blz?
<Monarquista> rickwap, e por que não...?!
<Monarquista> :S
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: aee eng
<rickwap> me manda uma foto do teu desktop e depois eu te mando uma do meu com placa grafica para veres a diferenca kkkk
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: entrei ontem para falar com vc
<eduardo> mas ali no offtopic?
<EngSkeeter> eduardo blz?
<eduardo> blz cara
<eduardo>  ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<eduardo> vamos ali
<Monarquista> rickwap, tá de brincadeira mano, o que o seu faz de extraordinario cara...?!
<EngSkeeter> blz
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter,
<rickwap> o que eu investigo monarquista, e pelo que eu sei sem uma boa placa grafica algumas funcoes do compiz ficam limitadas
<rickwap> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2008/09/26/instalando-office-2007-en-ubuntu-804/
<EngSkeeter> oi Monarquista
<rickwap> ai o link para aprender a instalar o office 2007 mais esta em espanhol usem u google tradutro
<rickwap> tradutor
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, me diz ai o que vc acha... http://imagebin.ca/view/9stnhBG.html
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, ?
<EngSkeeter> pow minha net ta fraca
<rickwap> ta legal teu desktop
<EngSkeeter> ta carregando ainda
<rickwap> mais uma coisa ai monarquista
<rickwap> como conseguiste mudar o icon *E*
<rickwap> eu tentei mais sem sucesso
<Monarquista> rickwap, é só pra pro! :P
<Monarquista> rickwap, tio google rapaz...
<rickwap> pro?
<Monarquista> Profissional... :P
<Monarquista> AUHSUAHSUAHSUHAUSHUAH...!
<rickwap> compartilhar conhecimentos e amelhor maneira de aprender mais
<natsha> qual  link eu baixo o 10.10 ou 10.04 qual é o melhor  para quem esta aprendendo
<Monarquista> natsha, ubuntu é Ubuntu, por que vc quer sair do que vc tá usando agora...?!
<EngSkeeter> muito legal monarquista
<rickwap> natasha aconselho o 10.04 mais se tens muita forca de vontade e determinacao vc pode ir pro 10.10
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, obrigado. :)
<EngSkeeter> aquele dock lateral eh o msmo de baixo?
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, sim, vc pode colocar 4 no maximo! :D
<rickwap> o dock lateral e bem legal
<rickwap> e a transparencia tb
<EngSkeeter> eh o docky?
<natsha>  realmente esse que esta no pc é muito bom
<Monarquista> rickwap, vc tá meio maluco rapaz, pra rodar o ubuntu 10.10 vc precisa do mesmo hardware que o 10.04 pedi...
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, sim, é o Dcky sim.
<natsha> só agora que deu para travar a tela mais não é sempre
<Monarquista> *Docky....
<EngSkeeter> legal eu tbm uso
<Monarquista> natsha, por que vc quer sair do Ubuntu que tá usando agora...?!
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, mas o awn é o mais equilibrado de todos e bem bonito também...
<yro_anjos> Monarquista: ela usa utimate
<Monarquista> yro_anjos, UE pra quem nãosabe é fork do Ubuntu! ;)
<Monarquista> yro_anjos, igual o Linux mint, entendeu...?!
<natsha>  desde que foi instalado o ubuntu no meu pc  eu não quiz outra coisa
<Monarquista> natsha, da pra me responder por gentileza...?!
<rickwap> pq natasha?
<natsha> é muito bom tenho medo de trocar
<Monarquista> natsha, então não trroca, deixa ai horas... :P
<Monarquista> *troca...
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, manda um print de seu Deskmod ai man...?!
<EngSkeeter> o awn eh melhor monarquista?
<yro_anjos> Eu usava UE mais não me acustumei com ele e tem muita coisa que não tinha necessidade de usar..
<rickwap> ele e bom natasha
<W3b3r_> fala galeres
<W3b3r_> alguém conhece uma ferramenta simular ao SARG?
<EngSkeeter> pow pior que to so no netbook, mas vai ai
<natsha> ta bom não vou trocar
<natsha> me acostumei com ele
<natsha> é muito bom
<natsha> agradeço a todos
<natsha> valeu
<Monarquista> natsha,
<natsha> oi
<rickwap> sempre as ordens natasha
<Monarquista> o seu é o Ubuntu 10.04
<natsha> é
<Monarquista> natsha, é sim, eu tenho o .25 que equivale ao Ubuntu 9.10
<yro_anjos> natsha: :)
<Monarquista> *2.5
<natsha> oi
<rickwap> natasha pq tu queres mudar?
<natsha> esse que esta  instalado ei o ultimate edition  2.7
<natsha> não quero mudar é que deu pra travar a tela
<Monarquista> natsha, pega esse livro aqui que serve pra o seu sistema... http://opiratadigital.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/ubuntu_guia_do_iniciante.pdf
<rickwap> entendo
<Monarquista> natsha, que travar tela é esse ai...!? O que acontece...?!
<EngSkeeter> minha net ta realmente ruim
<natsha> de repente a tela fica cinza e fica pedindo pra forcar saida
<Monarquista> natsha, ultimate edition 2.7=Lucid Linx (ubuntu 10.10) :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgxazcIf5JM
<rickwap> monarquista como fazer ficar transparente?
<Monarquista> rickwap, o que...?!
<rickwap> como edeixar ele trasparente
<Monarquista> rickwap, ela o que rapaz...?!
<Monarquista> :S
<Monarquista> explica direito...
<rickwap> as baras
<rickwap> como esta no teu desktop
<Monarquista> tá falando dos paineis do GNOME...!?
<rickwap> certo
<natsha> agradeço a todos tudo de bom
<Monarquista> cara, não é o painel não, é o Docky cara, é um outro programa...
<Monarquista> natsha, precisando é só voltarv e baixa o livro, vai aprender muito com ele...
<rickwap> eu tenho o dock
<Monarquista> então muda o tema cara, meu DEUS...
<rickwap> pra que tema?:S
<Monarquista> :(
<Monarquista> :****
<EngSkeeter> aleluia
<Monarquista> cara, vc não disse que quer deixar a dock transparente...!?
<EngSkeeter> consegui upar minha screen
<Monarquista> é só mudar o tema rapaz, pelo amor dos céus...
<rickwap> o dock e a barra superior
<EngSkeeter> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/879Captura_de_tela.png
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, manda ai...
<Monarquista> valeu
<EngSkeeter> denovo http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/879Captura_de_tela.png
<EngSkeeter> rsrsrs
<Monarquista> cara, um é o docky o outro de cima é o painel do GNOME...
<EngSkeeter> mas eh do net, nao tom em casa
<rickwap> como editar o painel dock tb
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, notbook remix...!?
<EngSkeeter> dai ta com o tal do unity
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, maneirinho, mas sou mais o meu... :P
<EngSkeeter> isso
<Monarquista> brincadeira man, ficou legal!
<Monarquista> :D
<EngSkeeter> kkkkk
<EngSkeeter> o do desk ta melhor
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, eu prefiro as dock Docky e awn, são as melhores pra mim!
<Monarquista> mais tarde se manda ai...
<EngSkeeter> eu uso o Docky, mas nao gostei muito do awn
<EngSkeeter> pow to em outra c9dade :P
<EngSkeeter> to em carajas, na mina de ferro da vale
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, então vc conseguiu a vaga man...?!
<EngSkeeter> fiz a entrevista, mas ainda nao saiu o resultado
<EngSkeeter> tenho boas chances
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, vc tem as melhores man, vai conseguir, DEUS lhe estará ajudando! ^^
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, to torcendo por vc! :D
<EngSkeeter> Pow Valeu mesmo!!!!1
<EngSkeeter> se der certo mostro umas fotos da mina aqui rsrsrss
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, deixa que é nosso! :)
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter,  pode me ajudar man...?!
<EngSkeeter> com o q?
<Monarquista> me diz ai, como eu efetuo o dl de um arquivo pelo terminal, eu esqueci... :P
<Monarquista> quero usar o wget, ams esqueci...
<Monarquista> :P
<EngSkeeter> wget -c url
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, valeu garoto, vamos testar... ^^
<EngSkeeter> o -c garante que continua o down se parar
<Monarquista> é nosso, mas isso só vale pra link direto né man...?!
<EngSkeeter> sim
<EngSkeeter> oq vc qr baixar?
<rickwap> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/75CapturaEcra.png
<Monarquista> revista broffice, tá falando direto pelo browser... :|
<Monarquista> *falhando...
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, teria como fazer dl pelo wget de links com temporizador tipo o 4sahred...?!
<EngSkeeter> acho q nao
<EngSkeeter> esses discos virtuai nao deixam baixar
<EngSkeeter> eu ja tentei com varios programas e nunca consegui
<EngSkeeter> nao sei se tem como
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, lhe fiz a pergunta já sabendo a resposta... ^^
<Monarquista> da sim man...
<Monarquista> depois lhe falo...
<EngSkeeter> a eh? como faz?
<Monarquista> mas da um trabalhinho... :P
<Monarquista> rickwap, Bisigi man...?!
<Monarquista> mas tarde eu lhe digo, vai tá aqui mas tarde..?!
<EngSkeeter> eu instalei esses pacotes de temas todos rsrs
<EngSkeeter> sim vou
<rickwap> alguem tem o tema MacBuntu?
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, então o segredo do Hadouken será nosso! :D
<Monarquista> sim, tio google rickwap
<rickwap> engracado to mesmo na casa do tio google agora to no quarto dele kkkkkkkkkkkk
<EngSkeeter> srsrsrsrs
<Monarquista> rickwap, bonito, ams eu prefiro o meu...  http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/Mariah-Desk.png
<Monarquista> *mas...
<rickwap> como mudar auqel e:S
<Monarquista> rickwap, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/MacUbuntu-Seu-Ubuntu-com-cara-de-Mac-OS
<Monarquista> rickwap, quanto tempo de Linux cara....?!
<EngSkeeter> eu prefiro esses icones quadrados
<rickwap> 4 meses:D
<EngSkeeter> instalei ontem, mas acho legal]
<Monarquista> ah novato, tá explicado... :P
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, os icons são legal mesmo...
<rickwap> hummmmmmmmmmmo conhecimento nao se mede pela idade
<Monarquista> rickwap, com certeza man, se mede pelo tamanho do cerebro... :P
<Monarquista> AUHSUAHSUAHUSHAUHSUAHSUAHSU..!
<Monarquista> :D
<rickwap> as pessoas com cerebro do tamanho de uma abobora e sao dificientes fisicos kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rickwap> :D
<yro_anjos> Monarquista: eu deveria ser o Sr. Uniciente, tenho a cabeça grande.
<yro_anjos> huahauhaua
<Monarquista> yro_anjos, OHSOAHSOAHSOAHSOAHSOHAO...
<Monarquista> :D
<rickwap> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<EngSkeeter> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Monarquista> rickwap, pegou o link do macbuntu ai man...?!
<Monarquista> rickwap, que o seu 1º Linux...?!
<rickwap> claro ja tinha visto esse forum ai
<rickwap> hii cara meu primeiro linux tem 68mb
<rickwap> eu usso linux a anos como servidor
<Monarquista> rickwap, digo pra uso pessoal man...
<rickwap> pro uso pessoal foi o 7
<EngSkeeter> qual o canal de games ou emuladores?
<Monarquista> rickwap, "o 7"...?!
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, não sei, mas se tiver com certeza será estrangeiro...
<EngSkeeter> hum
<rickwap> eu gosto do linux pela rapides
<EngSkeeter> eu queria melhora o desempenho do VisualBoyAdvance no AAo
<rickwap> a minha internet nao e la muito rapida mais no linux ela aumentou notavelmente
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, vai lá no ubuntu games
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, se gosta disso ai que só tem uma cor mano...?! :P
<EngSkeeter> onde eh isso Monarquista?
<rickwap> http://www.ubuntugames.org/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=51&Itemid=12
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, http://www.ubuntugames.org/
<rickwap> ta ai o link eng
<EngSkeeter>  a ta
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, o meu sonho de consumo é pilotar as carangas do Grid no meu Linux com tpdas as opções no FULL man, nossa, seria a goória! :D
<EngSkeeter> poise, o vba ta muuuuito lento, acho que nao ta normal
<rickwap> moan jogas grid?
<rickwap> mona
<EngSkeeter> tssss mona eh f0d#
<EngSkeeter> kkkkk
<rickwap> e diminuitivo nao leva mal
<EngSkeeter> saquei, mas eh engraçado
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, não vou nem responder... :|
<Monarquista> preguiça disgraça de alto completar o nome com o Tab man, absurdo... :s
<EngSkeeter> srsrsrsrsr
<rickwap> monarquista levaste a mal? cara vc nao tem sentido de humor
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, não to falando que não vou nem responder a vc não man...
<EngSkeeter> relaxa
<rickwap> isso relaxa cara
<rickwap> nao to aqui para provocar mais simpara aprender
<Monarquista> rickwap, não esquenta não, quando eu lhe ignorar só não reclama...
<rickwap> ta blz, mais nao quiz te ofender e se o fiz pesso desculpas
<rafael_> peço
<Monarquista> rafael_, :P
<rickwap> ok eu e o rafael pedimos desculpas kkkkkkkkk
<EngSkeeter> Qual eh, sem animosidades pessoal
<rafael_> hahaha
<rickwap> ae pessoal algem tem jogos do windows instalado no ubunto?
<rickwap> alguem
<EngSkeeter> tenho alguns
<rickwap> quais
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, se gosta da espirito livre man...?!
<EngSkeeter> Governor of Poker, Call of dut
<EngSkeeter> gosto sim pq nao?
<rickwap> call os dut quanto?
<rickwap> of
<EngSkeeter> nem sei, quase nao jogo
<Monarquista> já pegou a ultima, a de numero #19...?!
<EngSkeeter> ta la em casa, foi meu priimo que me deu
<rickwap> instalaste usando oq?
<omelete> tenho o campo minado aqui
<EngSkeeter> Monarquista, nao, faz tempos que n leio nada
<Monarquista> omelete, campo minado é rox! \o/
<Monarquista> :D
<rickwap> como fechar uma aplicacao que encravou?
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, completa a sua coleção, tá show a revista! :)
<EngSkeeter> xkill
<Monarquista> rickwap, mata ela..
<EngSkeeter> eu gostava da gimpzine, mas nao fazem mais
<rickwap> matei a app errada kkk
<EngSkeeter> tsssss
<EngSkeeter> vc le a easy linux Monarquista?
<rickwap> eng
<rickwap> como dexar a barra transparente
<rickwap> ?
<rickwap> alguem sabe como gravar series em dvds?
<EngSkeeter> que barra? rickwap?
<rickwap> a barra superior
<EngSkeeter> qual interface ta usando?
<rickwap> aquela que tem aplicacoes locais e sistema
<EngSkeeter> qual desktop ta usando?
<rickwap> wild-shine
<EngSkeeter> mas eh unity, gnome-shell compiz...?
<rickwap> desculpa nao entendi
<EngSkeeter> tira um print screen pra eu ver
<rickwap> ok 1 mit so
<rickwap> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/56CapturaEcra.png
<rickwap> EngSkeeter viste?
<EngSkeeter> to abrindo
<rickwap> ok
<EngSkeeter> rickwap, clica com o botao direito sobre a barra
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, vc gosta de temas minimalistas em seu not rapaz...?!
<rickwap> sim
<EngSkeeter> gosto sim Monarquista
<rickwap> depois?
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, posso lhe sugerir um..?!
<EngSkeeter> no menu que abre deve ter propriedades
<EngSkeeter> pode sim
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, só um pouco...
<EngSkeeter> ok
<EngSkeeter> rickwap, abriu as propriedades do painel?
<rickwap> sim
<EngSkeeter> procure algo como aparencia
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, espero que vc goste... http://ubuntued.info/tema-33-minimum
<EngSkeeter> vc pode escolher por uma imagem ou uma cor solida e ainda a opacidade
<EngSkeeter> To abrindo Monarquista
<rickwap> legal obrigado ai
<eltRafael> como coloca esses icones de atalho em baixo no sistema?
<rickwap> qual icons elt?
<EngSkeeter> muito bom esse
<EngSkeeter> eu gosto desses temas apresentados pelo ubuntued
<EngSkeeter> rickwap, deu certo?
<eltRafael> alias
<eltRafael> nao tem algum aplicativo q ajuda a customizar a area de trabalho não?
<rickwap> sim deu
<eltRafael> o meu é esse gnome pelado
<eltRafael> eu vejo os print screen da galera na net
<eltRafael> é sempre bunitinho
<EngSkeeter> eu gosto do elegant-gnome
<Monarquista> eltRafael, tem o ubuntutwike, já ouviu falar...?!
<eltRafael> não... sou novo no linux hehehe
<eltRafael> fica bacana com esse ubuntutwike?
<Monarquista> eltRafael, http://ubuntued.info/ajuste-fino-para-ubuntu-com-ubuntu-tweak
<Monarquista> eltRafael, quanto tempo de suo...?!
<eltRafael> eu ja fiquei mei frustrado que os efeitos visuais do compiz nao funcionam aqui
<eltRafael> umas 2 semanas
<Monarquista> eltRafael, qua o seu chip set ou placa vga...?!
<rickwap> meu GnoMenu, tem  um menu semelhante ao do Windows
<eltRafael> Monarquista, nVidea GeForce 8400 GS... supostamente era pra dar suporte né... Ai li na internet outras pessoas com problemas mas todo mundo conseguiu resolver. Ai desinstalei os drives da GeForce e segui um tutorial pra instalar manualmente o drive... Ai agora ao invés de travar, ele pelo menos tenta aplicar os efeitos visuais, mas dá mensagem de que não consegue
<eltRafael> eu imagino que possa ser porque eu uso 2 monitores de 22'' pra trabalhar, ai a placa não dá conta dos 2 monitores + os efeitos...
<EngSkeeter> eltRafael, vc instalou os drivers do site da nvidia?
<eltRafael> ia até desconectar um monitor pra testar, mas fiquei com preguiça de arredar a mesa e etc
<Monarquista> eltRafael, vou lhe dar um conselho de profissional ŕa vc, nunca queira vga mais modernas pra usar no linux por 3 motivos...
<rickwap> manarquista discordo
<eltRafael> instalei do site da nVidia sim
<Monarquista> emergencia aquim, tenho que desconectar, até daqui um pouco...
<rickwap> eu uso uma vga GT 8600 1024mb e nao tenho problemas
<rickwap> elt
<rickwap> estas a instalar o drive pelo site da nvidia?
<eltRafael> sim
<rickwap> a uma forma mais rapida e segura para instalar os drives
<rickwap> sistema>administracao>controladores de hardowr
<eltRafael> Então
<rickwap> tenta ai
<eltRafael> como não é nada importante, e pela dor de cabeça que já me deu ( sem solução) eu ja até desisti desses efeitos visuais
<eltRafael> ja tentei pelo controladores de hardware
<eltRafael> o pessoal na internet, inclusive, recomenda q seja manualmente
<eltRafael> não vai
<eltRafael> ai larguei mão
<rickwap> entao deixa pesquisar
<eltRafael> rafael@ubuntu:~$ sudo bash -c “echo ‘deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu $(lsb_release -cs) main’ >> /etc/apt/sources.list” && sudo apt-key adv –keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com –recv-keys 0624A220 && sudo apt-get update
<eltRafael> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list”: Permissão negada
<eltRafael> pq tá dando permissão negada?
<rickwap> e o drive do site tb nega?
<eltRafael> pode deixar
<eltRafael> já deu
<eltRafael> hehe
<rickwap> hehehe
<rickwap> pode me add no msn rickwap@hotmail.com
<rickwap> eng estas ai
<eltRafael> Então
<eltRafael> o reconhecido pelo ubuntu travava
<rickwap> volto ja vou fazer restart ao pc
<eltRafael> o do site só nega utilizar os efeitos
<rickwap> cara voces nao vao acreditar no que eu fiz
<Pskol> traiu sua mulher com um cara?
<rickwap> kkkk engracadinho
<rickwap> trnasformei meu ubunto em mac e agora nao axo nada nem gestor de aplicacoes affs
<rickwap> axei:D
<eltRafael> eu baixei esse aplicativo tb
<eltRafael> ehauihaeuea
<eltRafael> mas axo q vo instalar nao
<eltRafael> to mexendo no ubuntu tweak
<eltRafael> mandei instalar um monte de aplicativo
<eltRafael> esse ubuntu tweak devia separar eles por categoria pra ajudar a escolher 1 opcao entre varias
<eltRafael> acho q to baixando um monte de trem repetido
<rickwap> kkkk
<rickwap> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/05CapturaEcra-1.png
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, boa tarde vacilão!
<rickwap> monarquista
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, rsss...boa tarde brow....rss...as vezes acho q sou mesmo....rsssss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, po ai, quando acabei de upar a imagem vc sumiu sem vergonha...
<Monarquista> :P
<Monarquista> rickwap, toma ai ó... http://opiratadigital.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/ubuntu_guia_do_iniciante.pdf Òtimo livro pra quem tem o Lucid Linx
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, pois cara, desculpa ai...mas começou a bater a preguiça aki...
<rickwap> moanarquista toma ai
<rickwap> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/05CapturaEcra-1.png
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, paulista safado... AUSHUAHSUHAUSHAUHSUAHU...
<Monarquista> rickwap, eu não tomo nem destomo nada rapaz...
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, rsssssssssss....aki ta o maior tempo ruim, so da preguiça mesmo....rsss
<rickwap> monarquista 404 — File not found.
<Monarquista> esse tempo chegou aqui também, sei bem como é...
<Monarquista> sem vergonha...
<Monarquista> :P
<_Augusto_> pois e
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, diz ai o que vc aha...?! http://imagebin.ca/view/9stnhBG.html
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, ficou legal cara, mas esse monte de dock nao deixa a maquina lenta nao..
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, meu pc é de cabra macho rapaz...
<Monarquista> :P
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, esse E do elementary tb nao acho q conjumina nao...rsss
<Monarquista> conjumina...?!
<Monarquista> :S
<_Augusto_> rsssssss
<Monarquista> que isso...?!
<rickwap> com configurar evolution mail?
<_Augusto_> kkkkkkkkkkk
<_Augusto_> diagamos q nao se adequa bem ao tema....
<Monarquista> _Augusto_,  cara, o tema é o Elementary, tem tudo a ver seu sem noção.... :P
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, eu se cara, eu ja usei...
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, nao desanima nao , o caminho é esse....rsss
<rickwap> o tema de mac e foda
<Monarquista> eu nã to nem um pouco desanimado...
<rickwap> deixa o ubunto bem maclinux kkkkkkkkkk
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, a Docky não chega a gastar nem 18 megas e o seu processo quase sempre fica no 0%.... :P
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, ta certo...eu gostei do tema do mac...e me parece q ja tem versao nova creio 2.3 do tema...
<Monarquista> o tema do mec usa a Docky que eu to usando...
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, mas te confesso q trocar o tema pelo do mac, na realidade fica com desejo de ter mesmo um mac OSX
<_Augusto_> sim, e o script do cara usa ate o compiz pra uns efeitos la...fica bem legal mesmo...nem da trabalho...
<Monarquista> _Augusto_,  é só ir na loja e comprar, tem de dois modos, o avista e o a prazo, só não vou lhe ajudar nem um pouquinho nisso... :P
<rickwap> augusto
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, q pena eu tava contando com um pequeno emprestimo de uns 10 mil reais seus.......rsssss
<eltRafael> ou
<eltRafael> vê se alguem me da uma força nisso aqui
<eltRafael> eu tinha 2 partições né... C:\ eu usava pro windows e D:\ pra guardar meus arquivos pessoais
<eltRafael> só q meu C:\ é bem pequeno
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, com 1,500 reais eu monto a maquinas das galaxias pra o Linux rodar man... :p
<eltRafael> ai ranquei ele fora e instalei o ubuntu
<eltRafael> ai precisava instalar um programa grande no ubuntu, instalei ele no meu D:\ lá
 * jordan_ is away: Away
<eltRafael> ai agora ele funciona normal e tal
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, a 5 anos atras eu montei essa com 750,00, ta cara as coisas...ainda bem q tem a Sta Efigenia...rsss
<eltRafael> só q qdo eu mando executar ele no X ele nao roda
<eltRafael> eu tenho q mandar executar ele pelo terminal
<eltRafael> ai ele funciona no X enquanto tiver com o terminal aberto
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, eu exagerei pra caramba rapaz, com menos de 1,000 eu faça a festa se o meu sistema for o Linux! ;)
<Monarquista> *faço...
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, eu acredito, hj em dia da pra montar uma maquina das boas mesmo
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, com direito a triplo core e dois pentes de 1 GIga cada um no minimo em man... ^^
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, http://gnome-look.org/content/search.php
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, mas se vc pegar um core i5 com uns 4 giga de mem, um tera de hd uma plaquinha de 1 mb, acho q da pra rodar alguma coisa né.....
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, vc me passou um formulario?...
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, se tá queimando pedra ai...?! :P
<Monarquista> tá louco, pra que tudo isso...?!
<Monarquista> eu em... NUnca vou ter nem querer isso tudo, não sei pra que isso...
<rickwap> pessoal o rafael ta pedindo ajuda ae
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, plaquinha de video de 1giga...rsss.....acho q é isso...rss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, e pra que isso...?!
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, pra ficar um bom tempo sem atualização de hardware...
<eltRafael> alguem me ajuda ai!
<eltRafael> hehehehe
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, se tá doido cara..
<Monarquista> :P
<Monarquista> eltRafael, diz ai rapaz...!?
<Monarquista> qual a treta...?!
<eltRafael> vê se alguem me da uma força nisso aqui
<eltRafael> eu tinha 2 partições né... C:\ eu usava pro windows e D:\ pra guardar meus arquivos pessoais
<eltRafael> só q meu C:\ é bem pequeno
<eltRafael>  ai ranquei ele fora e instalei o ubuntu
<eltRafael> ai precisava instalar um programa grande no ubuntu, instalei ele no meu D:\ lá
<eltRafael> ai agora ele funciona normal e tal
<eltRafael> só q qdo eu mando executar ele no X ele nao roda
<eltRafael> eu tenho q mandar executar ele pelo terminal
<eltRafael>  ai ele funciona no X enquanto tiver com o terminal aberto
<eltRafael> e o terminal tem q ficar aberto por conta da execução dele
<Monarquista> é por que tão em partiiçoes separads seu azucrinado... :P
<Romil> hehehee
<m_rodrigues> hahaha
<Romil> nun entendi foi nada
<Romil> hehehee
<Monarquista> quando instalar o programa é bom que esteja na mesma partição que o sistema operacional de preferencia
<rickwap> quando se conhece algo ate se insulta o outro affs
<_Augusto_> e se for criado um atalho indicando o caminho do programa
<rickwap> aki a quem disse que nao e bom usar placas recentes de vga no ubunto kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Monarquista> eltRafael, não me leva a mal não, só pra descontrair man, eu também não seimuito não, sou noob pra caramba, vou ate mudar o meu nick, se liga ai...
<Super_NOOB> :D
<Super_NOOB> \o/
<rickwap> ja e super kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Super_NOOB> rickwap, qual a sua vga man...?!
<rickwap> GT 8600 1024 mb e um GT 9600 1024
<rickwap> uma
<rickwap> tenho duas
<Super_NOOB> vc precisa de driver propietario pra rodar os efeitos 3d...?!
<Super_NOOB> rickwap, ?
<rickwap> nao entendi a pergunta
<eltRafael> eu instalei em outra particao
<Super_NOOB> vc precisa de driver  propietario pra ativar sua aceleração 3d...?!
<eltRafael> pq o programa é 9gb
<rickwap> nao
<Romil> caraca
<eltRafael> ia acabar com o espaço da minha particao do linux
<Super_NOOB> rickwap, ah tá...
<Romil> que programa é esse? uma distro?
<eltRafael> matlab
<Romil> bom, arranja um hd maior entao
<Romil> hehehe
<Super_NOOB> eltRafael,  de quantos gigas é o seu hd...!?
<rickwap> ta usando 20gb rafael?
<eltRafael> qual comando pra eu olhar as particoes e o volume delas?
<balaios> Pessoal gostaria de uma ajuda, estou com problemas em configurar MediaTomb e não consigo reproduzir .avi em meu ps3. Alguém  poderia me ajudar??
<Super_NOOB> ps3 é playstation 3...?!
<balaios> Super_NOOB: Sim
<Super_NOOB> cara, vc usa linux...?!
<balaios> Sim estou usando Ubuntu
<eltRafael> qual comando pra eu olhar as particoes e o volume delas?
<rickwap> alguem sabre criar logotipos ai?
<Super_NOOB> precisa idisso não, vai pelo monitorador do sistema eltRafael
<eltRafael> tô usando 240gb de 255,5
<rickwap> Super_NOOB sabes criar logotipo?
<Super_NOOB> graças a DEUS não! :)
<eltRafael> no do linux eu to usando 10/16,1
<eltRafael> no d:\ to usando 53.4/135
<eltRafael> tinha olhado errado
<rickwap> kkkkkkkkkk coitado de deus
<Super_NOOB> eltRafael, eu sugiro vc formatar e organizar está bagunça toda ae man...
<Super_NOOB> rickwap, coitado de vc... :P
<eltRafael> nao tem como redimensionar sem formatar nao?
<eltRafael> bem...
<Super_NOOB> ter tem, mas eu não faria isso...
<eltRafael> de toda forma vo ter q fazer backup mesmo
<eltRafael> rola formatar
<Super_NOOB> arrumaria logo a casa toda de uma vez!
<balaios> eltRafael: Tente usar o comando df para ver quanto foi usado nas partições
<rickwap> Super_NOOB tem toda razao coitado de mim que tenho que aturar bostas como tw kkkkkkkkkk
<Super_NOOB> rickwap, iria lhe ajudar com uns links aqui, mas como eu sou bosta mano, se vira ai sozinho... :S
<staimeer> ElDeablo: df -h
<staimeer> eltRafael: df -h
<rickwap> Super_NOOB vc pode lansar suas piadinhas e eu nao? cara quer ficar com seus conhecimentos pra te ok man
<Super_NOOB> eu não quero nada...
<staimeer> lansar ?
<staimeer> 0_o
<Super_NOOB> se uiqser pode ficar com ele mais o universo todo pra vc, to nem ai... :P
<Super_NOOB> staimeer, depois eu que sou noob de bosta... :P
<rickwap> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Super_NOOB> *quiser...
<rickwap> adoro compartilhar
<Super_NOOB> aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ui, ui, ui...
<Super_NOOB> :P
<Super_NOOB> que coisa linda em rickwap
<rickwap> Super_NOOB mudei meu desktop
<Super_NOOB> compartilha ai comigo compartilhador... :P
<_Augusto_> eu nada sei, mas observando e lendo , muito se falou e a nenhuma conclusão se chegou......rssss
<rickwap> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/05CapturaEcra-1.png
<balaios> Super_NOOB: e você sabe configurar MediaTomb?
<Super_NOOB> _Augusto_, se atoca ai nas cuberta e não treta com nós aqui não alemão... :P
<Super_NOOB> AUSHUAHSUAHSUHAUSHAUH...
<Super_NOOB> rickwap, vc tá cheirado de pedra tá não...?! Já é a segunda vez que se me manda isso o cara...?! :S Tá de sacanagem...?!
<rickwap> kkkkkkkkkkk ker ver a nova aparencia?
<rickwap> deixa upar aki
<rickwap> 2mit so
<_Augusto_> Super_NOOB, rsrsrsrssss
<Super_NOOB> _Augusto_, ^^
<Super_NOOB> _Augusto_, sou Super_NOOB mas sei falar e escrever! :P
<_Augusto_> Super_NOOB, eu so seu q nada sei....rssss
<rickwap> to install gnomenu vai demorar um pouco para upar
<Super_NOOB> _Augusto_, quanto tempo de Linux mesmo man...?! Como vc começou...?!
<rickwap> Super_NOOB  quanto tempo de Linux mesmo man...?
<_Augusto_> Super_NOOB, eu por curisidade, em 2000 num conectiva 5
<_Augusto_> curiosidade**
<omelete> 11 meses
<omelete> eu
<staimeer> _Augusto_: esta com problemas no teclado ?
<Super_NOOB> _Augusto_, foi mesmo, agora recordo que vc tinha me dito já...
<Super_NOOB> ^^
<Super_NOOB> omelete, começou no Lunux Ubuntu...?!
<omelete> foi
<Super_NOOB> omelete, legal, qual foi o seu 1º UBuntu...?!
<omelete> 9.10
<omelete> lavar a louça, pobre é foda, num tem empregada
<omelete> t+
<_Augusto_> staimeer, nao entendi sua pergunta
<duke3d> troquei de gnome pra xfce. diferenca estupida de performance no meu netbook
<Super_NOOB> prefiro o lxde, se vc tivesse trocado o gnome por ele é que vc iria ver... :P
<duke3d> na verdade nunca usei o lxde, ja uso xfce faz tempo
<Super_NOOB> duke3d, beleza man, o que importa é que vc tá satisfeito! :)
<duke3d> isso
<Monarquista> duke3d, quanto tempo de Linux e começou por qual man...?!
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, cara tu tens multipla personalidade...........rrsrsssss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, não tinha percebido que eu era eu não rapaz...?! Mudei de link por causa do noob do Rick chato pra dedeu... :S
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, rssss...ta certo...rss
<Tchonga> noite pessoal!!
<Tchonga> só um help alguém conhece um assistente de configuracao do deluge  ?
<Monarquista> Tchonga, boa noite.
<Monarquista> sorry, não sei nem do que vc tá falando... :|
<FLV> boa noite!
<FLV> como que eu faço pra instalar o kylix no ubuntu 10, que eu tenho?
<Monarquista> FLV, boa noite.
<Guest60707> oi monarquista
<Guest60707> pessoal, preciso instalar o kylix
<Monarquista> Guest60707, ele é nativo do GNOME...?!
<Guest60707> não, da borland, eu acredito
<Monarquista> Guest60707, mas é é em escrito em GTK...?!
<pacheco> acho que sim
<pacheco> ..
<stargazer> boa noite
<duke3d> Monarquista: ja tenho mto tempo de linux
<duke3d> antigamente eu mexia mto em c e sh no linux. hj em dia eu soh faco usar mesmo (browsing, etc)
<duke3d> eu tenho instalado e uso linux em todos meus computadores menos o meu desktop, que eu usava pra gaming
<duke3d> pra mim linux ja eh o normal
<duke3d> ou a norma
<kakasouza> Olá pessoal, gostaria de saber como faço para instalar o Ubuntu numa máquina na qual já roda o Windows 7 sem perder o mesmo?
<Monarquista> kakasouza, http://ubuntued.info/instalar-o-ubuntu-em-dual-boot-com-o-vista
<Monarquista> kakasouza, qual o ubuntu que vc quer usar...?!
<kakasouza> Monarquista: eu estava tentando criar uma nova repartição, mas já estava aparecendo duas: uma escrito "reservado para o sistema" e o outro era o "C:"! Aí eu nao sabia qual dessas q eu tinha q diminuir o tamanho!
<kakasouza> eu to querendo usar a 10.10 q é a ultima! é boa?
<Monarquista> kakasouza, as duas são uzadas pelo seven, cuidado...
<Monarquista> kakasouza, sim, muito boa.
<kakasouza> Monarquista, entao como eu faço? eu tenho q diminuir o tamanho delas né? pra criar uma outra repartição?
<Monarquista> kakasouza, qual o tamanho do seu hd...?!
<kakasouza> 500gb
<Monarquista> kakasouza, vc tá usando todo pra o seven...?!
<Monarquista> kakasouza, http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat
<kakasouza> Monarquista, sim! lá está assim: Reservado para o sistema (tamanho 100mb) e C: (tamanho 465gb)
<Monarquista> kakasouza, segue esse ultimo link que lhe mandei que vc vai conseguir de boa
<Monarquista> kakasouza, leia direitinho a parte do "Particionamento do disco"!
<Monarquista> kakasouza, qualquer duvida é só chegar...
<kakasouza>  Monarquista, blz cara! Vou dar uma lida com calma e qq coisa eu volto aqui!
<kakasouza> Monarquista, valeu pela ajuda!
<kakasouza> Monarquista, to doido pra usar o Ubuntu!
<Monarquista> kakasouza, antes de qualquer coisa, faça a desfragmentação do seu disco do seven e se possivel backup dos seus arquivos, tendeu...?!
<kakasouza> Monarquista, blz! só nao sei como eu vou fazer o backup dos arquivos todo!
<kakasouza> Monarquista, tenho muitos arquivos!
<kakasouza> Monarquista, tem algum jeito de fazer o backup sem usar dvds e mais dvds para gravar os arquivos?
<Monarquista> kakasouza, toma cuidado rapaz, é que uma realocação pra colocar o seu novo sistema operacional pode causar alguns transtornos, por isso seria melhor vc fazer um backup...
<kakasouza> Monarquista, mas tem algum jeito mais rápido e pratico sem ser com ajuda de dvds?
<Monarquista> hd externo...?!
<Monarquista> ou outro hd...
<Monarquista> só vejo esses ai como solução...
<kakasouza> Monarquista, hummm... acho q vou ter q ficar com os dvds msm! uauhahuauha
<duke3d> kakasouza: pode ser por rede tbm
<Monarquista> mais ai tem que ter dois pc...!?
<duke3d> compra um crossover cable, e conecta um com outro
<duke3d> eh.. dois pcs
<duke3d> um ao outro
<Monarquista> de qualquer maneira tem que ter dois hd... Mas se vc tiver outro ai kakasouza
<kakasouza> duke3d, hummm tenho um pc encostado aqui q nem uso! ta meio velho ja! será q funciona?
<Monarquista> mas pelo que ele falou duke3d ele tem muitos arquicvos na maquina, não é qualquer outro pc que vai comportar tudo o que ele tem... :P
<kakasouza> Monarquista, isso é verdade!
<duke3d> kakasouza: sim, claro. mas vc tem que usar o cabo certo neh. eh um crossover cable, e nao o straight-through cable que vc usa normal\mente
<kakasouza> meu hd de 500gb ja ta com 50% ocupado!
<kakasouza> mais de 50%
<Monarquista> kakasouza, nossa... :O
<duke3d> nem eh muito
<Monarquista> o velho não vai caber isso ai mesmo...
<Monarquista> :p
<kakasouza> com certeza nao!
<kakasouza> ele tem só 80gb! uahuahuhauha
<duke3d> ja eh a norma hj em dia
<Monarquista> po isso não é muito...?! nâo vejo nem como encher o meu de 160 e olha que tenho tentado mais de 3 meses em... :P
<duke3d> Monarquista: vc neh
<duke3d> tem gente que tem TBs de arquivos
<lorah> queimou a placa de rede, troquei mas o ubuntu, nao reconhece ela, no windows esta funcionando
<duke3d> nao eh o meu caso tbm
<Monarquista> eu não quero mais de 160 por muitos anos... :P
<Monarquista> AUSHUAHSUAHSUHAUSHUAHSU...!
<Monarquista> :D
<kakasouza> uhauhahuauahauh!
<kakasouza> valeu pela ajuda ai pessoal!
<lorah> help-me
<Monarquista> kakasouza, sucesso querido e não some não!
<kakasouza> vou ler o tutorial, tentar fazer o backup e qq coisa volto aqui!
<Monarquista> kakasouza, bem vindo a família.
<Monarquista> ^^
<duke3d> o q quer dizer ^^ mesmo?
<kakasouza> Monarquista, vlw cara! pode deixar! qdo tiver com meu ubuntu, vou estar sempre aqui! hehe
<duke3d> ja to ficando velho haha
<kakasouza> abraços pessoal! fui!
<lorah> ...?
<lorah> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<lorah> pelo menos o bot responde kkkkkkkk
<Monarquista> lorah, boa noite
<Monarquista> diz ai...!?
<lorah> ja disse ...
<lorah> [19:50] <duke3d> tem gente que tem TBs de arquivos [19:50] <lorah> queimou a placa de rede, troquei mas o ubuntu, nao reconhece ela, no windows esta funcionando [19:50] <duke3d> nao eh o meu caso tbm
<lorah> queimou a placa de rede, troquei mas o ubuntu, nao reconhece ela, no windows esta funcionando
<Monarquista> naõ sei, sou fraco de rede...
<lorah> tudo bem humilde
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, tem umas no ceara pra vender q so vendo...rsss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, umas o que...?!
<YuriBokaleff7y33>  oi
<YuriBokaleff7y33>  blz man
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, rede...dakelas q vc pindura de um lado uma ponta e a outra ponta do outro lado , deita-se nela e fica balançando de um lado pro outro...rsss
<Patricia> ubuntu 10.10 = lixo
<Sorion_Buddha> huahauahauauu!!
<Patricia> quando sai o 11.04?
<Patricia> que porcaria
<Sorion_Buddha> <Patricia>  achei que o ubuntu morava no seu coração!!!!
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim: segunda vez q esse saco faz me perder tudo
<Patricia> Sorion_Buddha: fica mudo
<Sorion_Buddha> huahauahauauu!!
<staimeer> problema de BIOS
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, ?
<Patricia> porncowboy: regra numero 1 de usar "linux" nao remova seu kde por nada, se nao tiver kubuntu 10.10, instale windows
<Patricia> 1° instalo cedo
<staimeer> uhauhaauh
<porncowboy> Patricia: boa
<porncowboy> sabias palavras
<staimeer> essa guria ai e meia noiada
<Patricia> 2° chego atarde placa queimada "queimou na queda da luz" o kernel porcaria deixou de funcionar como deve""
<Patricia> staimeer: fica na sua
<staimeer> Sorion_Buddha: sua prima ?
<staimeer> aauhauhauhauha
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim: o kernel porcaria simplesmente nao detectava a placa, e nao aceita copiar mais q 4gb
<Patricia> d novo os 4gb
<Patricia> lembra? da outra vez
<ElDeablo> Patricia foi convencida a usar kde, ela não usa pq gosta
<ElDeablo> ahahhaha
<Patricia> ElDeablo: volta para sua vida ocupada "fale com a minha mao"
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, só para lembrar o canal é de suporte, não de ódio :P
<ElDeablo> ahhahahaha
<Patricia> staimeer: noiada e vc fila da puta
<ElDeablo> Andre_Gondim bica logo
<WHolanda> E falar em suporte.
<Sorion_Buddha> <staimeer> só se for aquela prima perdida que todo mundo tem e um dia descobre!!
<Patricia> sem graças
<staimeer> Sorion_Buddha: auuauhauh pode crer
<WHolanda> Andre_Gondim, conseguir resolver o problema na face eth0, mas agora é outro problema! |:
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, você olhou a placa no google, no forum?
<Monarquista> acho que o mundo vai acabar essa semana... :P
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim: onde suporte?
<Patricia> google pelo celular?
<staimeer> uhauhauhauh
<staimeer> links
<staimeer> modo texto
<staimeer> lynx
<staimeer> auhauhauhuh
<Patricia> eu entrei aki pelo celular
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, você está aqui por que modo? água? acho que é pela internet, né?
<Patricia> perguntei
<Patricia> e nada
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> sem suporte :S
<Patricia> modo texto
<ElDeablo> hahahaha
<Patricia> formatando
<Patricia> tty
<staimeer> live cd ?
<ElDeablo> culpa do kde
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, se você está na internet pelo celular deve ter o m.google.com
<Monarquista> ElDeablo, cuidado rapaz, tá correndo risco de morte em.... :P
<Patricia> ElDeablo: leia cabeça de burro
<Patricia> eu instalei o 10.10 gnome
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim: o que acontece se o saldo acaba
<Patricia> perda de tempo isso
<Patricia> vou configurar aki q ganho mais
<ElDeablo> morte? de que? quem vai me matar? qual o corajoso?
<Andre_Gondim> .kick Patricia não ofenda as pessoas no canal
<ElDeablo> ehhehee
<Andre_Gondim> WHolanda, qual a sua dificuldade?
<leleobhz> nossa
<staimeer> me lembrou a brasnet agora
<staimeer> kick
<staimeer> fazia tempo que nao via
<Patricia> bem ja fui ofendida mais de umas vez
<Patricia> entao
<zitecrs> preciso reproduzir arquivos rmvb em GNU Linux Ubuntu, alguem poderia me ajudar a encontrar uma solucao... já tentei instalar codecs na central de programas e até agora nada...
<WHolanda> Na hora da inicilização, não passa do "Checking battery state" e já entra em modo texto.
<Patricia> pq nao deram kick nele tambme?
<Patricia> WHolanda: melhor procurar no google aki nao funciona
<Monarquista> meu DEUS será que o mundo acaba mesmo está semana...?! :P
<Porcks> zitecrs: www.medibuntu.org
<WHolanda> Patricia, já resolvi vários problemas aqui, porque não mais um? :)
<zitecrs> Porcks, obrigado!
<Patricia> WHolanda: ¬¬ pq nao funciona apenas para coisinhas simples
<Patricia> restaurar o painel
<Porcks> zitecrs: adicione o repositorio deles seguindo o tutorial no site depois é so instalar o real player q os players q vc tem vão rodar rmvb
<porncowboy> Monarquista: nem ainda falta 2 anos para o fim do mundo
<Patricia> do gnome
<Patricia> ou entao mandar formatar
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Porcks> Patricia: qual o treta?
<Sorion_Buddha> FSF avisa ''gnome costuma tirar as pessoas muito do sério!!!''
<staimeer> problema de BIOS
<Monarquista> porncowboy, é ruim em, se depender de alguem vai acabar hoje antes das 00:00.... AUHSUAHSUAHSUHAUSHAUHSUAHS
<staimeer> Sorion_Buddha: sua prima ai
<WHolanda> Eu acabei de formatar! ¬¬
<Andre_Gondim> WHolanda, isso foi depois de alguma instalação de programa?
<Andre_Gondim> WHolanda, qual o seu driver de vídeo?
<zitecrs> Porcks, meu PC é um P4 64 bits, a versão que encontrei x64 é apenas AMD, qual versão instalar? Ubuntu 10.10
<Porcks> zitecrs: a adm64
<zitecrs> ok, obrigado!
<WellHolanda> Andre_Gondim, depois que eu instalei o Plymouth Splash.
<Porcks> zitecrs: eles usam adm64 no nome do kernel pq foi a amd q lançou primeiro um processador 64bits pra desktops
<zitecrs> Porcks, obrigado pelas informações!
<Andre_Gondim> WHolanda, você instalou o driver proprietário da sua placa de vídeo?
<Patricia> Porcks: bem, deixa para la, reconeçar. mas aprendendo como funciona as coisas :), e obrigada por perguntar
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, as coisas ficaram quentes por aqui em...?!
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, veja vc meu camarada, eu aki so apreciando a guerra...rsss....de qq forma entre mortos e feridos estao todos aki...rsss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, cara decidi... Até o meio do mes de novembro eu vou instalar o ubuntu 10.10 emsolidariedade a patricia :D
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, eu sempre disse q informatica funciona a base de leitura pro's meus alunos qdo ainda dava aula......rsss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_,  AUSHAUSHUAHSUAHSUAHUSHAUHSUAHS
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, em apoio a Patricia eu do o maior apoio....pra ambos......
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, AUHSUAHSUAHSUHAUHSUAHSHUA...
<staimeer> ubuntu 10.10 e tao ruim assim ?
<Porcks> eu uso o 10.10 e numca tive problemas
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, o GNOME Ubuntu me faz tão feliz mano, só ele pra nos proporcionar momentos de tremenda felicidade assim mano! ;)
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, eu concordo..mas sabe uma regra basica, nao mexa no q ta funcionando direito....rsssssssssssss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, diz isso pra quem vive falando mal do que gosta de usar e não admiti... :p
<Monarquista> Ubuntu GNOME  é mal, pega um pega geral vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! :D
<Sorion_Buddha> fogueira santa no 10.10
<Andre_Gondim> sem trollagem por favor
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, meu gnome ta redondinho, meu ubuntu tb....entao eu nem mexo....rsssss
<Monarquista> Sorion_Buddha, auhsuahsuhaushaushuah
<Sorion_Buddha> me desculpe eu não resisti!!!!!
<_Augusto_> 318 pastores....rssssssss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, vou lhe dizer man, já detonei o meu Ubuntu 10.04 aqui e do geito que ele tá nem butar mais deveria tá butando, mas mesmo assim se eu deixa-se ele aqui sem mexer ele levaria ainda 3 anos até sair o proximo LTS de boa! ;)
<staimeer> geito com G e dark
<Monarquista> staimeer, desculpa, mas não sou perfeito igual a vc não... ;)
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, eu nao vejo diferença , claro sao notaveis as melhorias no ubuntu, consideraveis mesmo...
<Taquaritinga_sp> Alguem ai instalou o kernel 2.6.37  ???
<leleobhz> Linux ana.leleobhz.org 2.6.36-020636-generic #201010210905 SMP Thu Oct 21 09:08:58 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leleobhz> esse n serve?
<pacheco> de volt
<pacheco> a
<pacheco> .
<Patricia> lamentavel na paginas regras de usar o canal diz q "nao diga para procurar no google" passe um link ou diga q nao sabe, mas a pratica nao é feita ¬¬
<Patricia> sem mais
<Porcks> Patricia: qual o problema?
<Patricia> Porcks: momentin, to instalando tudo d novo nao da para colar :S <tty = limite
<Patricia> Porcks: simples mas
<Patricia> Porcks: queima a placa de rede, vc compra outra, o ubuntu nao reconhece nem com reza, oque vc faria?
<Porcks> Patricia: primeiro execute um lspci pra ver se a placa esta sendo detectada?
<Patricia> ubuntugnome10.10
<Patricia> Porcks: sim boa "mas nao tava"
<Patricia> Porcktou pelo 10.04 agora instalando
<Patricia> e placa de rede ok
<Porcks> Patricia: tentaria mudar ela de slot pci pra ver se apareceria no lspci
<Patricia> uhummm, "tambem nao deu"
<Porcks> Patricia: pelo live cd ele reconhece?
<Patricia> Pensa > Porcks
<Patricia> demais > nao pensa
<Patricia> Porcks: sim esta funcionado
<Patricia> estou usando ela :P
<Porcks> mas no 10.04 e no live cd do 10.10?
<Patricia> o 10.10 nao reconhece a placa, por lugar algum "kernel"
<Patricia> 2° vez q eu perco tudo por causa de kernel
<Porcks> Patricia: qual o modelo da placa?
<Patricia> rtl8139d
<Patricia> reconhece sozinha
<Porcks> Patricia: numca vi isso acontecer
<Patricia> Porcks: pois é :S
<Porcks> Patricia: ainda mais com uma placa realtek q são as mais comuns
<Patricia> eu chamei o meu amigo e ele vei aki, ele falou q foi o kernel,
<Patricia> Porcks: pois é
<Porcks> Patricia: agora vc formato a maquina?
<gbs> Linux burnedleaf 2.6.36-020636-generic #201010210905 SMP Thu Oct 21 10:17:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Monarquista> gbs, sabe me dizer se o UBuntu é mesmo i686...?!
<Monarquista> gbs, o 10.10 me refiro...
<Patricia> Porcks: sim ja foi, agora atualizar e fazer d novo o trabalho da escola
<gbs> Monarquista, é, mas tem versão amd64, porque?
<Porcks> Patricia: atualizar por 10.10?
<Patricia> deus me livre
<Patricia> 10.04 apenas para ele mesmo
<Monarquista> gbs, só por curiosidade, nada além disso não... ^^
<gbs> :=)
<Patricia> Porcks: vc so entra a noite ne?
<Porcks> so
<Patricia> ok
<esdras> aloha
<esdras> e ae?
<esdras> quem ta na area?
<Patricia> esdras: sao tudo bot
<Patricia> fantasma
<esdras> putz
<esdras> ai eh foda
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-12
<esdras> eu so fico imaginando pra que...
<esdras> se algum dia alguem der uma boa razao
<Patricia> esdras: ^^
<esdras> de onde es patricia?
<esdras> por curiosidade...
<Patricia> mt
<esdras> hum
<esdras> legal
<esdras> bom eu sou de sp, prazer
<esdras> eu sempre vejo vc por ai no canal
<Patricia> esdras: off nao podemos :)
<esdras> acho que é a unica garota que aparece aqui
<esdras> ah sorry
<luciano113> boa noite pessoal
<Gladonias> Boa noite povo!
<esdras> noite
<Gladonias> #kiwix
<luciano113> gente por acaso alguem sabe onde posso encontrar material falano sobre compra de licensa pra usar gps em software
<esdras> nao sabia dessa
<esdras> tem que comprar licença?
<luciano113> sim cara descoobri hoje
<luciano113> tava testano bonitinho meu software no wtk
<luciano113> puis no n95 , ele fica pedindo toda hora a autorizacao pra pegar os dados de posicionamento
<esdras> mas os royalties nao sao pagos pelos fabricantes de equipamentos?
<Gladonias> Alguem sabe me falar se o kiwix atualiza os documentos do wikipedia atraves do servidor, ou  quando lancarem att eh necessario baixar tudo de nvo.
<Gladonias> ?
<luciano113> tipo como sistema de GPS foi criado pelo EUA pra fim militar todo software que use tem que ser registrado e ter uma licenca
<luciano113> liberada por eles
<esdras> luciano113, isso eu ate imaginava, mas acreditava que a licença era em hardware
<esdras> o n95 é bom de gps?
<luciano113> eh cara pior que nao eh , e tipo to procurando aki no google e se poe licensa gps , so acha referente a licensa dos softwares cmerciais de navegacao como nokia maps
<Gladonias> Ninguem sabe me informar sobre o kiwix?
<luciano113> ha cara aonde eu testei a precizao dele dexa a desejar tem que dar 13 a 15 passo mais ou menos pra ele alterar algum dado de lat ou lon
<esdras> luciano113, saquei... mas ai nao sao as licenças dos programas que usam o gps?
<luciano113> Gladonias:  eu nao sei nem o que eh kiwix
<luciano113> esdras:  sim alem da licensa o programa ter que estar registrado num sistema do exercito do EUA
<esdras> Gladonias, eu tbm nem sei o  que eh isso
<luciano113> por paranoia deles , de terrorista tentarem usar
<Gladonias> luciano113 E um programa que indexa os arquivos do wikipedia, e voce pode ter a wikipedia no seu PC, offline.
<Gladonias> esdras, E um programa que indexa os arquivos do wikipedia, e voce pode ter a wikipedia no seu PC, offline.
<esdras> Gladonias, hummm... interessante, mas pra que ler offline? utilidade questionavel... rs
<luciano113> eh rsrs
<Gladonias> luciano113, esdras, so que a wikipedia em pt eh 5.4 GB e toda att baixar 5.4GB eh tenso, queria saber se o kiwix att direto do servidor...
<luciano113> Gladonias: de que cidade tu eh?
<Gladonias> esdras, as vezes posso nao estar "amparado" pela internet.
<esdras> luciano113, nao sei se faz diferença para terrorista... afinal os satelites nao tem uplink
<Gladonias> Joao Pessoa.
<luciano113> Gladonias: hehe mto longe , se nao eu baxava  pra vc e te envia so do sul de minas eu baxo 5 gigas aki em algumas horas
<Gladonias> Eu tenho internet em casa, e baixo 5 gigas em algumas horas tambem.
<Gladonias> luciano113
<esdras> Gladonias, com certeza vai ter uma utilidade pra alguem.... mas creio que a wikipedia pode ser sincronizada por rsync se nao me engano
<Gladonias> esdras, ah obg.
<Gladonias> luciano113, internet publica, tipow, pracas ou escolas, as vezes nao esta acessivel da forma que precisamos, principalmente escolas.
<Gladonias> Mas obg a todos.
<esdras> procura ai no google, sei que tem como baixar inclusive por seçao e tal...
<esdras> luciano113, sera que alguem enfiou linux no n95?
<esdras> rsrsrsrs
<esdras> mas o gps nao ia funfar a contento
<Gladonias> Ei pessoal.
<Gladonias> Boa noite.
<Gladonias> Vou sair, outra hora eu volto.
<esdras> boa noite de novo
<Gladonias> Abraco a todos.
<esdras> falow
<esdras> resta alguem?
<Porcks> eu
<Patricia> esdras: entende de rede em ubuntu?
<esdras> Patricia, nada demais
<Patricia> esdras: fazer placas de rede reconhecer?
<maraujo_3> boa noite sras e srs
<maraujo_3> srtos e srtas
<maraujo_3> Oo
<Patricia> ola maraujo_3
<maraujo_3> pouyxa paty li sobre isso
<esdras> patricia fa identificou as placas?
<maraujo_3> tem como fazer pelo terminal a config de proxy e tal
<maraujo_3> e habiliar a plaquinha
<maraujo_3> vou tomar cafe e um banho
<Patricia> esdras: ela nao aparecia
<maraujo_3> acabo de chegar da rua
<maraujo_3> ja volto
<Patricia> maraujo_3: ok
<maraujo_3> pat tenho umas duvidas sobre gimp
<maraujo_3> to precisando montar umas logos
<maraujo_3> e ums trampos
<maraujo_3> mas nao posso depender so de soft proprietario
<Patricia> esdras: no lcpci nada, resolvi na formatação :P, mas agora quero saber como resolver
<maraujo_3> uso os da loja mas em casa so sotlivre
<maraujo_3> tu me da umas dicas qdo voltar pati?
<esdras> cara, vou ser sincero, eu dou sorte nunca achei hardware que nao instalasse tudo automatico
<maraujo_3> saum dois cara
<maraujo_3> aqui tudo reconhece
<Patricia> maraujo_3: game eu nao sei nada #ubuntugame
<leleobhz> sao 3
<maraujo_3> que game?
<maraujo_3> gimp ow
<maraujo_3> :P
<leleobhz> UHsuAHuAHuHA
<maraujo_3> tu bebeu?
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<leleobhz> s/jogos/logos/g
<Patricia> maraujo_3: janela errada
<leleobhz> maraujo_3: cara
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> esdras: calma deixa eu dizer
<leleobhz> tinha um cara q sabia
<maraujo_3> criação / produção grafica / design
<maraujo_3> rs
<esdras> rsrsrs diga
<leleobhz> mas ele nao anda por aqui
<maraujo_3> huahuahu
<maraujo_3> soda
<maraujo_3> bem vo pro banho
<leleobhz> e o ledstyle e o vdepizzol
<maraujo_3> inte mais
<leleobhz> o led deve andar por aqui, mas n sei
<leleobhz> inte
<Patricia> esdras: queimou uma placa no ubuntu placa de rede, queda da luz, comprei outra igual, coloquei e nada
<Patricia> to no mesmo pc agora, apos o format
<esdras> hum
<esdras> dmesg?
<Porcks> Patricia: vc ja trocou de slot pci e vc so tem essa placa no pc?
<Patricia> nao usei :S
<Patricia> apenas lspci
<Patricia> Porcks: sim sim troquei sim
<Patricia> mas calma
<Patricia> isso erra no antigo
<Patricia> ta tudo igual no mesmo lugar
<Patricia> mas funcionando apos o format
<Patricia> slot ok
<Patricia> placa ok "nova"
<Patricia> ubuntu nao estava ok
<Patricia> esdras: Porcks alguma ideia do que seja
<leleobhz> dmesg --> paste
<leleobhz> precisamos saber do que o kernel ta reclamando
<Patricia> leleobhz: cansei de brigar com vc
<Porcks> Patricia: poderia ser na atribuição de irqs do ubuntu tipo ele alocou uma pra sua placa antiga e a nova não conseguia usar a irq talvez possa ser isso mas não tenho certeza
<leleobhz> Porcks: em mobos PNP?
<leleobhz> dificil hein
<Patricia> leleobhz: amigos
<esdras> well well, pode ser tambem que seja apenas alguma configuraçao
<leleobhz> então
<leleobhz> por isso disse
<Porcks> Patricia: a opção pnp os esta ativa na bios
<leleobhz> precisamos do dmesg
<Patricia> Porcks: sim
<esdras> do /etc/network/interfaces
<leleobhz> Porcks: nao adianta especular
<leleobhz> poxa
<Patricia> esdras: o que isso fazeria?
<esdras> dmesg...
<leleobhz> ta parecendo bingo essa pitomba!
<leleobhz> Patricia: cola o dmesg em um paste qualquer
<Patricia> leleobhz: ja foi ne
<esdras> faria nao funcionar a placa
<Patricia> nao dava para me conectar aki
<Patricia> a unica vez q deu pelo celular
<Patricia> o saldo :s
<leleobhz> salva num arquivo, poe num pendrive
<Porcks> leleobhz: ela formato já cara agora vai ser muito difícil saber realmente
<Patricia> formatei onde ele estava
<leleobhz> ue
<leleobhz> se formatou e ta funfando, qual o problema?
<Patricia> eu quero saber como resolver
<leleobhz> juro, n entendi
<esdras> /etc/networks guarda as configuraçoes de rede
<Patricia> em caso de acontecer novamente
<Patricia> leleobhz: entendeu?
<Patricia> melhor
<Patricia> simples
<Patricia> como remover tudo de rede?
<leleobhz> Patricia: quando acontecer, voce salva o dmesg e manda pra gente
<Patricia> e instalar tudo d novo?
<leleobhz> morreu bahia
<Patricia> leleobhz: nao
<leleobhz> Patricia: a conf do debian fica no /etc/network/interfaces
<leleobhz> basta remover tudo que nao e o loopback
<leleobhz> a conf do network manager pra system wide fica em
<esdras> talvez tentando resolver vc de algum jeito bagunçou alguma coisinha e puf
<leleobhz> /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<leleobhz> apague tudo que tem la
<Patricia> esdras: nao nem deu para fazer nada :S
<leleobhz> as conexoes do usuário (que nao sao system-wide) ficam no home, mas nao lembro mais aonde
<Patricia> leleobhz: ta e questao de drives?
<leleobhz> Patricia: novamente
<leleobhz> qualquer coisa que envolva reconhecimento e performance de modulos
<leleobhz> tem que ter o dmesg em maos pra ler
<leleobhz> nao tem outro jeito
<esdras> Patricia, a essa altura fica mais facil saber se existe vida apos a morte
<esdras> rs
<Patricia> mmm
<esdras> do que o que aconteceu
<Patricia> agora esperar ate amanha ¬¬ 15horas para terminar o update
<Patricia> e uar normal
<esdras> so vendo os logs
<Patricia> esdras: mmm
<esdras> /var/logs/dmesg
<Patricia> recover
<Patricia> demoraria :S
<esdras> da pra saber todos os passos de boot
<esdras> patricia por isso que faço backup de /etc
<esdras> qq coisa fica mais facil resolver
<Patricia> mmm
<leleobhz> o que diabos o /etc/ tem a ver com isso?
<leleobhz> nada
<leleobhz> mas sim, e legal gerenciar o /etc
<Patricia> o pior esdras isso
<leleobhz> mas tem um jeito melhor
<esdras> leleobhz, configuraóes
<Patricia> arquivo do virtualbox mais de 15gb
<leleobhz> esdras: minha LPIC-2 ta rebolando no quadro
<leleobhz> :D
<Patricia> quando chega ate os 4gb para de copiar
<leleobhz> anywas
<leleobhz> tem jeito mais divertido de gerenciar o /etc
<leleobhz> instala o sistema e inicializa um svn/hg/git/whatever no /etc
<leleobhz> cada vez que voce mudar algo
<leleobhz> faz commit
<leleobhz> se precisar voltar, basta pedir pro controle de versao fazer rollback
<leleobhz> simples! :D
<Patricia> perdi mesmo agora tenho 250gb para fazer isso
<Patricia> backup toda semana
<leleobhz> o bom e que ele controla todas as alteracoes
<leleobhz> controla tudo :D
<leleobhz> backups sao simpaticos
<esdras> leleobhz, simples mas nao tanto quanto dar um simples tar cada vez que vc mexer em algo importante
<leleobhz> cara
<leleobhz> esse e o jeito mais burro e "sobrinho" de fazer isso
<Monarquista> omelete, \o/
<esdras> (desculpa pra nao aprender git)
<leleobhz> se voce vai controlar versoes, use um software pra isso
<leleobhz> esdras: eu prefiro mercurial
<leleobhz> hg rules
<omelete> Monarquista:  testando o pclinuxos
<esdras> leleobhz, pode ser tambem... mas se linus usa git entao git eh baum
<esdras> hahaha
<leleobhz> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<leleobhz> ta brincando comigo ne
<esdras> brincadeira
<leleobhz> tao ta :D
 * leleobhz odeia git com todas as forças tanto quanto cvs
<esdras> eu nao sei usar nem git, nem mercurial
<Monarquista> omelete, beleza man, sucesso ai no seu tete driver!  :D
<esdras> tar yo se
<leleobhz> mercurial e legal
<esdras> :P
<leleobhz> pooooooooooooooooooooooog!
<omelete> audio, como sempre aqui, não funciona
<esdras> leleobhz, o que seria do planeta sem POG?
<leleobhz> omelete: voce quer resolver ou reclamar?
<esdras> ehuheuheuhe
<leleobhz> esdras: um mundo muito melhor?
<omelete> leleobhz:  os dois
<esdras> leleobhz, que nada, o POG é a mae da sobrevivencia
<esdras> ou pai? (ele ou ela)
<esdras> ?
<leleobhz> ó, pra segunda opcao voce pode se juntar com a Patricia
<esdras> eh filho(a) da preguiça mas ai eh outra historia
<leleobhz> omelete: pra primeira, voce pode rodar esse script: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Aadebug
<leleobhz> aadebug > aadebug.txt 2>&1
<leleobhz> assim que usa
<leleobhz> ai vc poe o aadebug.txt num paste qualquer, como o paste.ubuntu.com
<esdras> leleo vou tentar aprender o git ou outro sistema de versionamento... tem algum parecido com tar? :P
<leleobhz> esdras: Linnaeus ta rebolando no tumulo agora
<leleobhz> esdras: sugiro comecar com mercurial
<leleobhz> ele é super simples
<leleobhz> esdras: nao parece em nada com tar
<leleobhz> veja como funciona um sistema de controle
<leleobhz> de versao
<leleobhz> po
<leleobhz> o Margraf tava ai nem vi
<leleobhz> omelete: faz esse treco ai do aadebug e manda o link depois
<esdras> humm to vendo que o mercurial tem tambem gui pra ele
<leleobhz> vou pra casa, de la eu volto
<leleobhz> esdras: nao precisa de gui
<esdras> o que pelo menos pode me salvar
<leleobhz> basicamente voce precisa de
<leleobhz> hg init
<leleobhz> hg commit
<esdras> quando eu me perder em alguma coisa
<leleobhz> hg push
<leleobhz> o resto e resto
<leleobhz> pronto
<omelete> leleobhz:  ñ tem esse aadebus aqui
<esdras> leleobhz, mas diga uma coisa
<leleobhz> [11/11-22:53:24] < leleobhz> omelete: pra primeira, voce pode rodar esse script: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Aadebug
<esdras> eh mais um daemon meu amigo
<leleobhz> leia o que escrevemos :D
<esdras> tomara que seja bem leve
<leleobhz> nao e daemon
<leleobhz> ta maluco?
<leleobhz> hg usa storage local ou ssh ou https via webdav
<leleobhz> nao tem daemon algum
<esdras> nao fica um serviço rodando?
<leleobhz> claro que nao
<leleobhz> :D
<leleobhz> mocada, ja volto
<esdras> entao a cada alteraçao de codigo dou o comando
<esdras> ?
<leleobhz> 20 minutinhos
<leleobhz> esdras: pera ae
<esdras> oka
<Porcks> esdras: https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/blogs/752a690f-8e93-4948-b7a3-c060117e8665/entry/use_o_git_para_retornar_tudo_ao_normal?lang=pt_br
<Porcks> esdras: aqui o cara ensina
<Porcks> vc so tem q substituir os comandos do git pelos equivalentes no mercurial
<esdras> hummm
<esdras> to indo ver
<[celia]> hola
<Patricia> melhor solução para recuperar fotos e .doc no ext4?
<esdras> formatou e reinstalou?
<esdras> hummm isso vai dar um tralho
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> formatei completo :S
<esdras> eu tenho um programinha no pc pra isso
<esdras> mas ate onde lembro era pra partiçoes windows
<esdras> vou ver aqui se acho o nome
<Patricia> esdras: o nome :P amanha depois q acabar isso eu instalo
<Patricia> esdras: recuva, recover my files
<esdras> testdisc
<Patricia> mmm
<esdras> faz uma partiçao separada para /home
<Patricia> 20h 42min 53s
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> tempo para terminar o dist-upgrade
<Patricia> :S
<esdras> sai mais em conta intalar o 10.10
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> 10.10 se  o cooler estragar e trocar ele ja da problema
<esdras> rsrsrs
<esdras> exagerada
<Patricia> um pouco sim
<Patricia> esdras: o que acha do madriva?
<esdras> eu estudei nele
<gbs> distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10]
<esdras> eh bacana, tem um suporte de hardware bom
<Patricia> esdras:
<Monarquista> eu gosto muito do Mandriva, tenho o 2010.0 aqui!
<Patricia> qual o problema em o sistema nao deixar vc copiar mais q 4gb de um arquivo unico de mais de 15gb
<Patricia> Monarquista: mmm
<esdras> mas ele tem a arvore de diretorios e sistema de pacotes diferente
<Monarquista> queria tá usando em dual com o ubuntu, pena que eu não posso... :(
<Patricia> :(
<esdras> patricia tentou cp?
<Patricia> esdras: vc ja viu akilo ai?
<Patricia> esdras: sim sim
<Patricia> copiar normal
<Patricia> copiar pelo cp
<Patricia> sudo cp
<esdras> e mv?
<Patricia> é um arquivo da vm sim
<Patricia> sabe o disco
<Patricia> ele
<Patricia>  /home/yutaka/.VIrtualBox/lalal
<esdras> Monarquista, porque nao pode usar dual?
<Monarquista> esdras, já lhe digo....
<esdras> Patricia, sei discos virtuais
<Monarquista> xGrind, \o/
<xGrind> Monarquista; \o
<Patricia> esdras: uhumm
<Patricia> oi xGrind
<xGrind> Patricia; oi sz
<Patricia> esdras: estranho segunda vez que da problema e nao aceita copiar mais q 4gb
<Monarquista> salve salve queridão! e ai xGrind, beleza...?! :D
<esdras> nao copia de jeito nenhum?
<Patricia> da outra vez eu ouvi "acontece"
<Patricia> esdras: nao nao
<esdras> well
<esdras> pog
<Patricia> chega aos 4gb certinho e ele para
<esdras> divida o tamanho do arquivo
<esdras> depois junta
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> :P como se divide?
<Patricia> :S
<esdras> o tar tambem faz isso
<Patricia> :P parametro?
<esdras> deixa eu ver aqui pq nao lembro o parametro certo
<esdras> so um segundo
<Patricia> ok
<Patricia> :)
<Monarquista> esdras, se vc me ensinar a fazer isso aqui http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Como-instalar-programas-sem-internet/ de forma tão pratica quanto se faz pra os .deb no Mandriva (.rpm) eu então instalo este mes ainda... :)
<Monarquista> eu preciso fundamentalmente disso pra deixar o meu sistema atualizado...
<esdras> Patricia, split -b 4096m - arquivo.tar
<esdras> comando split
<Patricia> esdras: obrigada
<kakasouza> olá!
<Patricia> 10:26 vou sair, vou arrumar as coisas e amanha cedo ir no andre schinayder, fazer d novo meu trabalho :S sobre advogados :S
<Patricia> boa noite esdras
<xGrind> Patricia; qual o comando pra abrir o menu do ubuntu?
<esdras> Patricia, para juntar os aquivos de novo vc vai dar
<Monarquista> kakasouza, boa noite querido, e ai, pc explodiu...?! :P
<kakasouza> Monarquista, vc está online?
<esdras> cat nomedoarquivo* > arquivo.iii
<esdras> sendo iii a extensao correta
<omelete> join tb
<Monarquista> kakasouza, acho que sim, o que vc acha...?! :P
<kakasouza> Monarquista, primeiro só uma pergunta, vc é h ou m? só pra te tratar da forma certa! hehe
<Monarquista> Eu sou homem segundo DEUS a ciência e minha mamãe! :D!
<kakasouza> uahuahuah blz!
<kakasouza> é pq fiquei chamando de cara e tal aquela hora, depois fiquei pensando q poderia ser mulher!
<kakasouza> hehe
<Monarquista> kakasouza, e ai, o que ouve man...?!
<kakasouza> Monarquista, cara to online na internet pelo teste do Ubuntu!
<Monarquista> kakasouza, instalou...?!
<kakasouza> Monarquista, nao consegui!
<Porcks> esdras: cofigurei o git pra salvar o meu etc no server aqui
<kakasouza> Monarquista, não deu pra editar a partição onde o windows está instalada!
<Monarquista> esdras, e ai, sabe como fazer ou não tem jeito...?!
<esdras> Monarquista, ainda nao entendi bem o proposito
<Monarquista> esdras, cara não entendeu...?!
<Monarquista> :S
<Monarquista> atualizar rapaz...
<esdras> Porcks, amanha eu farei isso
<Monarquista> tá lá escrito...
<Monarquista> leu não...?!
<esdras> hoje nao da mais tempo
<esdras> li sim, mas vc diz que nao pode usar dualboot por isso?
<esdras> isso que nao entendi
<Monarquista> esdras, não vou usar um sistema sem atualizar ele rapaz... se quiser instalar alguma coisa grande nele como eu vou fazer...?!
<kakasouza> Monarquista, no GParted nao dá para clicar na opção "Redimensionar/Mover a partição seleccionada"! vc sabe como eu posso fazer?
<esdras> ué rpms
<Porcks> Monarquista: vc tem acesso a internet em algum lugar?
<Monarquista> tenho em casa, mas não é velocidade suficiente pra baixar por exemplo 30m megas, demora muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuito mesmo... :S
<Porcks> Monarquista: vc usa ubuntu?
<Monarquista> ai com o script vou na casa de um mano e baixo tudo lá que é bem mais rápido e ai instalo tudo off line, tendeu...?!
<esdras> hummm
<esdras> tendi
<Monarquista> com certeza, senão nem usaria Linux...
<esdras> acho que tem uma solucao
<esdras> pendrive
<Monarquista> pra qualquer um .deb é moleza gerar o script de atualização, agora que ver no .rpm...
<esdras> eu vou ser sincero cara
<kakasouza> Monarquista, no GParted nao dá para clicar na opção "Redimensionar/Mover a partição seleccionada"! vc sabe como eu posso fazer?
<Monarquista> não...
<esdras> eu to meio enferrujado pra essas coisas
<esdras> ja faz uns 4 anos que estudei
<Monarquista> esdras, não é sua obrigação não... :0
<esdras> e nao trabalho na area de informatica
<Monarquista> mas se tivesse como eu iria suar o Mandriva em dual com o Ubuntu!
<Monarquista> iria ser legal! Eu gosto muito do Mandriva!
<esdras> monarquista olha dizer que o ubuntu da muito mais atualizaçao que o fedora
<esdras> entao...
<esdras> de repente vc nao sofra tanto assim para atualizar
<esdras> e vc sabe... o mandriva é quase igual o fedora
<Monarquista> não gosto do fedora, comigo isso ai não funciona (me rfiro a fedora quando digo coisa ai)...
<esdras> e o mandriva ta mais pra la que pra ca
<Monarquista> Não acho não...
<esdras> eu li que despediram boa parte do time de desenvolvimento
<esdras> e que estavam nao muito bem de caixa
<Monarquista> mas foi vendido pra os russos!
<Monarquista> omelete, posso lhe apresentar mais um brasuca...?!
<esdras> vou nessa manolo
<esdras> abraço Monarquista
<Monarquista> esdras, bom descanso!
<omelete> Monarquista,  precisa ñ, nem vou testar, ficar nessas mainstream msm
<kakasouza> Monarquista, acho q vou desistir!
<Monarquista> omelete, só pra cultura rapaz...
<Monarquista> kakasouza, ..
<omelete> ai sim
<kakasouza> não consigo particionar!
<Paulo_Carvalho> mandriva virou mageia
<Monarquista> kakasouza, toma ai pra consolo de seu coração  brow! http://imagebin.ca/view/9stnhBG.html http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/Mariah-Desk.png Meu Ubuntu 10.04.1
<Monarquista> Paulo_Carvalho, não virou não...
<Paulo_Carvalho> oficialmente não
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas...
<Monarquista> foi comprado pelos russos...
<kakasouza> Monarquista, desisti! outro dia tento de novo!
<Monarquista> kakasouza, calma rapaz...
<Monarquista> eu to apanhando mas de 3 meses pra aprender certas coisas no Linux cara...
<Monarquista> tá muito sedo ainda...
<Monarquista> kakasouza, o problema é que vc colocou o mundo todo ai e se der xica se vai culpar o Linux por isso...
<Monarquista> ai fica dificil né man...?!
<Monarquista> :S
<josue1> boa noite pinguinsada
<kakasouza> Monarquista, mas o problema é q no GParted nao dá para clicar na opção "Redimensionar/Mover a partição seleccionada"!
<Monarquista> kakasouza,  isso o propio particionador do Ubuntu faz no live cd quando vc boot por ele rapaz...
<kakasouza> Monarquista, entao eu to logado pelo Ubuntu e o GParted é o particionador do linux!
<Monarquista> cara, pela tela de inicio...
<Monarquista> kakasouza, http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2180
<kakasouza> Monarquista, eu to seguindo aquele tutorial q vc me passou e lá diz q tem q ser pelo "experimente o ubuntu"!
<Monarquista> veja esse ultimo ai...
<Paulo_Carvalho> kakouza tá tentando instalar ubuntu?
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas quer manter o windows?
<kakasouza> Paulo_Carvalho, isso!
<geekSapiens> alguem ae segura pum?
<Paulo_Carvalho> o modo mais fácil é não mexer no gparted e manda o sistema dividir o hd meio a meio
<Paulo_Carvalho> ele faz tudo automático
<kakasouza> Paulo_Carvalho, mas eu nao posso fazer isso, pois o meu windows ja ocupa mais da metade do hd!
<josue1> com o gparte vc ate redimenciona a partição do windows
<Paulo_Carvalho> tudo bem ele não vai apagar nada
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu acho
<Paulo_Carvalho> rs
<Paulo_Carvalho> acho que ele usa o espaço livre e cria uma nova partição alguem sabe disso?
<josue1> ele vai pegar o espaço desocupado
<kakasouza> o espaço todo?
<Monarquista> é isso mesmo, ams eu não me arrisco pelo que ele vier a perder se acontecer...
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas de qualquer forma se vc quer usar o gparted precisa desmontar as partições antes de modificá-las
<josue1> mais por garantia faça um backup
<Monarquista> *mas..
<Monarquista> josue1 já falei isso pra ele, ams tem muita coisa, mas de 50% do hd dele...
<omelete> perigoso esse procedimento ai, recomendo um backup antes tb
<josue1> realmente e perigoso
<Monarquista> e ele tem um hd de 500 g e tá usando mas que 50 %... :O
<kakasouza> to achando cada vez mais perigoso instalar o Ubuntu!
<Monarquista> eu não levo a culpa se ele perder algyuma coisa e nem quero ver ele falar mal do Linux por causa disso!
<josue1> mais eu gosto de risco ja fiz isso e ñ perd
<josue1> nada
<josue1> mais eu sabia do risco
<Monarquista> então se responsabilize pór ele...
<Paulo_Carvalho> então monarquista bora no passo a passo
<Paulo_Carvalho> vc tá no live cd?
<kakasouza> to
<Monarquista> Paulo_Carvalho, fumou ou bebeu..?!
<Paulo_Carvalho> ok
<josue1> olha olha
<Paulo_Carvalho> vá no gparted
<Paulo_Carvalho> vamos deixar 20 gb pro ubuntu
<kakasouza> já to lá!
<Paulo_Carvalho> ok
<Paulo_Carvalho> pera um instante
<Paulo_Carvalho> como estão as partições?
<Paulo_Carvalho> vc tem quantas partições?
<Paulo_Carvalho> qual a conf do seu pc?
<kakasouza> tem  3 divisões!
<Paulo_Carvalho> alguma coisa em cinza?
<kakasouza> uma parte nao alocada de 1mb!
<Paulo_Carvalho> ok
<kakasouza> uma de 100mb
<yro_anjos> boa noite!
<Paulo_Carvalho> e?
<kakasouza> e outra de 465GB
<Paulo_Carvalho> e a ultima?
<Paulo_Carvalho> espaçõ não alocado não é partição
<kakasouza> ah tá
<kakasouza> desculpa
<kakasouza> tem 2 partições
<kakasouza> 1 de 100mb e outra de 465gb!
<Paulo_Carvalho> essa de 100mb deve ser recovery do windows
<fabricio> alguem sabe me dizer o o emessene nao envia imagem da minha cam pro meu amigO?
<Paulo_Carvalho> resomendo vc fazer um cd de instalação pra poder aproveitar esta partição
<kakasouza> é reservado pelo sistema"
<Paulo_Carvalho> enfim
<Paulo_Carvalho> clica na partição maior
<WHolanda> Paulo.
<kakasouza> sim
<Paulo_Carvalho> e clica em redimencionar mover
<Paulo_Carvalho> WHolanda que foi?
<kakasouza> é aí q eu falava! nao dá pra clicar! fica em cinza!
<Paulo_Carvalho> ok a partição deve estar montada
<WHolanda> Tô com um problema, o Ubuntu não inicia.
<kakasouza> digo, preto
<WHolanda> Dá um erro de "Checking battery state [OK]" e não passa daí.
<Paulo_Carvalho> clica com o direito sobre a partição na tabela abaixo do gráfico e desmontar
<Paulo_Carvalho> seguinte WHolanda fica apertando shift na inicialização pra abrir o grub e manda inicializar pelo modo de recuperação
<Paulo_Carvalho> aí vc corrige
<kakasouza> pronto
<Paulo_Carvalho> agora vai no redimencionar mover
<kakasouza> sim... na maior partição né?!
<Paulo_Carvalho> isso
<omelete> kakasouza,  vai ter q reparar o windows dps
<kakasouza> omelete, pq?
<Paulo_Carvalho> kakouza o recomendado é vc fazer um defrag antes
<omelete> The problem is that if you resize your boot/system partition, you will be completely unable to boot without repairing windows
<omelete> tá num link ensinando a redimencionar do proprio site do gparted
<kakasouza> Paulo_Carvalho, mas se eu desfragmentar vai dá problema depois?
<Monarquista> Paulo_Carvalho, tudo isso já recomendei hoje sedo pra ele man...
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas enfim kakasouza redemenciona a partição diminuindo o espaço dela deixando 20 gb livre
<Monarquista> *cedo...
<Paulo_Carvalho> é possível perder dados sem o defrag
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas pode não acontecer
<kakasouza> sei lá, to com medo agora!
<kakasouza> nao consegui fazer o backup!
<Paulo_Carvalho> não precisa do backup só da desfragmentação
<Paulo_Carvalho> vou te explicar
<Paulo_Carvalho> o windows usa sistema de arquivo ntfs
<Paulo_Carvalho> esse sistema de arquivo grava os dados de forma desordenada
<Paulo_Carvalho> aí de tempos em tempos vc precisa "arrumar as gavetas"
<WHolanda> Enviei uns pvt, Paulo_Carvalho.
<Paulo_Carvalho> vc redimencionando as partições significa que vc vai remover um arquivo ( daqueles de escritório) cheio de gavetas pra outra sala
<Paulo_Carvalho> aí pode ser que alguem tenha esquecido uma folha em uma das gavetas
<Paulo_Carvalho> que na outra salaserão limpas
<Paulo_Carvalho> logo vc pode perder esta folha
<Paulo_Carvalho> desfragmentar significa que vc vai organizar as gavetas e terá certeza que não vai ter folha solta no arquivo
<kakasouza> entendi!
<Paulo_Carvalho> uma das vantagens do linux é que usa um sistema de arquivos mais inteligente
<gbs> http://haznos.org/2010/11/we-all-want-to-be-young/
<gbs> aparece o kde nesse video :D
<Paulo_Carvalho> ele já armazena tudo organizado
<Paulo_Carvalho> só tem bagunça se seu hd estiver quase todo cheio
<kakasouza> então acho melhor eu voltar lá no Windows fazer uma boa desfragmentação para garantir q nada dê errado!
<kakasouza> eu fiz uma desfragmentação mas como estava demorando mto eu parei no meio da desfragmentação!
<omelete> kakasouza,  só tem uma partição?
<Paulo_Carvalho> é num hd moderno demora em torno de duas horas
<kakasouza> não, 2... uma reservada pro sistema e outro de 465gb
<kakasouza> Paulo_Carvalho, hummmm... e essa divisão da repartição depois demora mto?
<josue1> kakasouza deixa desfragmentando e desliga o monitor e vai mimi
<omelete> kakasouza,  qual windows é?
<kakasouza> windows 7
<omelete> tenta redimensionar por ele
<kakasouza> como/
<kakasouza> ?
<omelete> executar diskmgmt.msc
<Paulo_Carvalho> aí vai ter que instalar o partition magick
<Paulo_Carvalho> redimensionar é rapidin
<Paulo_Carvalho> demora só 5 min
<kakasouza> é... vou deixar desfragmentando e amanha ou depois (qdo tiver tempo de novo) eu tento instalar o Ubuntu!
<Paulo_Carvalho> ok
<kakasouza> só uma coisa... isso de vc tinha me falado q a partição tavba montada, nao tem problema eu desmontar nao né?
<Paulo_Carvalho> não
<kakasouza> q q significa estar montada?
<Paulo_Carvalho> montar e desmontar partição é como vc mandar remover o pen drive com segurança
<kakasouza> entendi!
<Monarquista> omelete, vou lá buscar o outro pra vc ver..
<kakasouza> valeu ai pessoal pelas dicas!
<kakasouza> qq hora volto!
<kakasouza> e espero q dê td certo!
<Paulo_Carvalho> ok
<Paulo_Carvalho> inté
<kakasouza> abraços a todos!
<Monarquista> kakasouza,
<kakasouza> oi!
<Monarquista> se não der mata o Paulo_Carvalho :P
<Monarquista> AUHSUAHSUHAUHSUAHSUAHSUH...!
<kakasouza> auhauhahuuhauhauhauah
<Monarquista> kakasouza, sucesso ai pra ti man!
<Monarquista> ^^
<kakasouza> vlw man!
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu não
<kakasouza> é mais certo q eu faça a instalação só semana q vem... entao qq coisa to de volta aqui!
<kakasouza> abraços
<kakasouza> até
<kakasouza> fui
<Monarquista> Paulo_Carvalho, não tira da reta não rapaz, vc quem se responsabilizara, ficou ai um tempão ensinado o rapaz a transformar o hd dele em uma bomba de neutron! :P
<Monarquista> UAHSUAHSUAHUSHAUHSUHAHU...!
<josue1> qq
<Monarquista> omelete, se liga ai mano... http://www.linuxfx.org/linuxfx/ Mais um pra sua família! :P
<omelete> Monarquista,  espiar aqui
<Monarquista> omelete, ?
<omelete> verificar aqui essa distro
<Monarquista> a sim... :P
<josue1> rapaz q visual bonito
<Monarquista> http://br-linux.org/2010/favoritos-2010-br-linux-distribuio-para-desktop/
<Monarquista> só um pocuo, já volto...
<Monarquista> omelete, e ai, gostou do meninão...?!
<deusr> tem algum fanatico por shellscript aqui?
<omelete> essas distros com kde td igual visualmente
<Monarquista> omelete, po, vc queria o que rapaz... :S
<omelete> lol
<liphvf> existe alguma maneira de desfazer alguma atualização feita pelo ubuntu???
<liphvf> alguém poderia me ajudar por favor?
<Monarquista> liphvf, que tem tem, mas vai dar uma dor de cabeça do kct briw e nem adianta me perguntar que inda bem que eu não sei... :P
<liphvf> =/
<liphvf> caramba
<liphvf> vou ter que re-instalar tudo =/
<Monarquista> liphvf, que cagada se fez ai garoto...!?
<Monarquista> :S
<omelete> ainda tem o synaptic no ubuntu novo?
<Monarquista> omelete, po claro né rapaz... :P
<liphvf> omelete: tem
<omelete> nele tem o historicos dos updates
<liphvf> monarquista: eu coloquei para fazer download de atualizações pre-liberadas, ai ele atulizo o meu wireless não funciona
<liphvf> estou acessando por causa da 3g
<Monarquista> ai, ai...
<omelete> vai lá o synaptic, busca por esse pacote instalado
<omelete> lá tem um negocio de versão anterior, forçar versão anterior
<omelete> +- isso
<Monarquista> omelete, vai me guiando que eu vou acessar ele aqui também...
<liphvf> é doido
<liphvf> pelo visto vou ter que re-instalar mesmo
<liphvf> ei..
<liphvf> quantas partições swap é recomendavel?
<Monarquista> 1 né mano..
<Monarquista> pra que mais...
<liphvf> de quanto de espaço?
<Monarquista> liphvf, só um minutinho...
<omelete> liphvf,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggtduNQyESY
<liphvf> deixa mano, vou re-instalar mesmo
<liphvf> to passando tudo para a partição do windows
<liphvf> alguma recomendação na hora de instalar
<liphvf> se eu colocar a partição do ubuntu como primaria em vez de lógica, o que acontece?
<Monarquista> liphvf, http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2180
<Monarquista> liphvf, http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat
<Raphael_S> liphvf, cara eu já fiz isso e não aconteceu nada,colocar duas particoes como primaria,mais não e recomendavel fazer isso se e primaria soh existe um nome já diz
<liphvf> se eu consegui-se emular o oficer 2010 aqui no linux eu não teria mais o windows
<Monarquista> não sei pra que isso...
<WHolanda> Não sei pra que isso [2]
<liphvf> no caso do rapaz aqui ele crio 3 partições
<liphvf> uma /home
<WHolanda> O 2007/2003 eu ainda entendo, mas o 2010 já acho desnecessario.
<liphvf> outra /
<liphvf> e outra swa
<liphvf> swap
<liphvf> se por acaso e reinstalar o linux porteriormente
<liphvf> os arquivos que ficaram na particação /home, vai ser lidos atumaticamente?
<Monarquista> se não forem é só vc montar a partição...
<Monarquista> liphvf, vc nunca usou Linux não boy...?!
<liphvf> não ^^
<liphvf> começei essa semana ^^
<liphvf> monarquista, não... por isso tantas pergunta
<Monarquista> agora sim, bem vindo a família man! :)
<Monarquista> é só seguir os os tutos que lhe mandei e fica lisinho!
<Monarquista> :D
<liphvf> você poderia me responde sobre a partição /home?
<liphvf> uhehue
<liphvf> eu vou serguir
<Monarquista> o que vc quer saber...?!
<liphvf> só queria entender
<liphvf> txipo...
<yro_anjos> liphvf: o mais importante e que todos os teus arquivos vão ficar nessa partição, a não ser q vc format
<liphvf> a partição / vai ficar instalado o sistema
<liphvf> a particação /home ele fala que os arquivos deles
<liphvf> essa /home e lida pelo ubuntu como a pasta pessoal?
<liphvf> txipo, dicumentos, imagens, video e download?
<Monarquista> é tipo o c do windows cara
<yro_anjos> liphvf: ela vai fucionar como meus doc....  do outro
<Monarquista> ou d, e f...
<liphvf> sim eu entendo... só gostaria de saber se ele vai ficar organizado no ubuntuo no mesmo local onde fica donwloads, imagens, ou se vai ser feito o windows, que eu vou ter que criar pasta e tal...
<Monarquista> liphvf, seja mais direto... O que vc quer, que o sistema fique separado dos seus arquivos pessoais, ou que fique tudo junto...?!
<yro_anjos> liphvf: agora a organização vai d vc... salve onde preferirrrr
<Monarquista> liphvf, o Linux é super organizado em seus diretorios cara, não esquenta sua cabeça não...
<liphvf> por exemplo... no windows, eu tinha 2 partição, e toda vez que eu utilizava um programa de download por exemplo o torrent, tinha que configurar ela para manda para a outra partção....
<liphvf> entendo...
<Monarquista> no linux sempre vai pra download por padrão, mas se vc quiser mudar, muda!
<liphvf> eu vou fazer feito o tutorial
<Monarquista> liphvf, faz o seguinte...
<liphvf> oi ^
<Monarquista> testa ele em live cd e depois que vc se acostumar um pouco vc instala, tendeu...?!
<Monarquista> śo pra vc ter uma ideia...
<Monarquista> usa pra navegar, fazer dl, e tal, ai depois vc instala, entendeu...?!
<liphvf> eu já testei
<liphvf> ^
<liphvf> eu to com ele instalado a uma semana
<liphvf> conheço mais ou menos
<Monarquista> então qual é o seu medo...!?
<liphvf> de não conseguir fazer funcionar esse wireless direito
<Monarquista> testa ele em live cd...
<Monarquista> ou seja lá como vc quiser...
<liphvf> passei 3dias quebrando a cabeça para instalar a placa de video
<liphvf> consegui!
<liphvf> agora o wireless depois que o kernel atualizo ta frescando comigo
<Monarquista> liphvf, toma ai pra lhe consolar... http://imagebin.ca/view/9stnhBG.html :D
<liphvf> é o teu desk?
<Porcks> Alguem sabe algum programa pra gerar estatisticas do apache?
<Monarquista> bom dia crianças, vão mimi logo em...?! ^^
<vitorlobo> http://www.bablotech.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/linux-wallpaper-006.jpg
<vitorlobo> MUITO LEGAL
<striker_> ola para todos ?
<vitorlobo> [celia]: bonjour :O
<vitorlobo> [celia]: comment allez vous? ça va?
<[celia]> bonjour vitorlobo
<[celia]> vitorlobo, bien
<[celia]> vitorlobo, et vous?
<vitorlobo> trés bien =]
<vitorlobo> [celia]: nouveau ici?
<vitorlobo> =D
<[celia]> vitorlobo, cabou minha parcela de francês por hoje
<vitorlobo> [celia]: ou est Patricia?
<[celia]> heehe
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahua
<vitorlobo> :P
<[celia]> vitorlobo, nem, entro faz um tempo
<vitorlobo> [celia]: vc n é a patricia? -.-
<vitorlobo> pensei q todo nick feminino era a patricia
<vitorlobo> :O
<vitorlobo> ou bot
<[celia]> vitorlobo, haha
<[celia]> vitorlobo, nada
<[celia]> vitorlobo, aqui tem uma mulherada fera
<[celia]> vitorlobo, esse comentário seria esperado no #slackware-br
<[celia]> :b
<vitorlobo> [celia]: hum... faz cc, s.i, e.i , algo assim?
<vitorlobo> e.c quer dizer
<[celia]> vitorlobo, letras :)
<vitorlobo> [celia]: inicio, meio ou perto do fim?
<vitorlobo> do curso
<[celia]> vitorlobo, quase perto do fim :p
<vitorlobo> [celia]: tem lingua estrangeira ? se sim, quais?
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> curiosidade só
<[celia]> vitorlobo, faço vernáculo
<[celia]> vitorlobo, mas comecei licenciatura em francês, depois fui pra inglês
<[celia]> aí desisti
<[celia]> :p
 * vitorlobo q peste é vernáculo :s
<[celia]> hehe
<[celia]> só a língua materna
<vitorlobo> [celia]: daqui a..... é...3 anos e meio irei morar em québec canadá...um amigo meu q está pra ser formar em letras, ficou empolgado no assunto também
<vitorlobo> dai fiz o seguinte questionamento a ele: diploma lá, graduação é importante
<[celia]> vitorlobo, que bacana
<vitorlobo> porém, entretanto, todavia, formado em letras tu vai trampar com oq lá? lingua portuguesa?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<[celia]> vitorlobo, hehe
<vitorlobo> frances, ingles? sendo q eles sao bí-lingues
<vitorlobo> :S
<Monarquista> [celia], voltou foi... :p
<vitorlobo> [celia]: pretendes ser uma immortal no Brasil? auhauha
<[celia]> Monarquista, arrá :)
<[celia]> vitorlobo, não mesmo
<[celia]> já penso no próximo curso, na verdade
<[celia]> acho que a gente vai levar uma bronca do UdontKnow
<[celia]> :p
<vitorlobo> -.- se eu n me engano, Bruna surfistinha vendeu mais livros doq todos imortais da acadẽmia Brasileira de Letras
<vitorlobo> ela deveria se tornar uma immortal
<vitorlobo> :S
<[celia]> hahaha
<[celia]> #fail
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> [celia]: Brasileiro não gosta de ler ( fato ). Digo, em relação a grande maioria
<[celia]> vitorlobo, infelizmente é verdade
<vitorlobo> [celia]: atuar com leitura ou algo relacionado a ela num País de gente que não gosta de ler, ou vira publicitario[a], ou escreve, escreve, escreve..morre e fica famoso[a]
<vitorlobo> :P
<[celia]> vitorlobo, :p
<[celia]> não pretendo ser "famosa"
<vitorlobo> [celia]: slack ou ubuntu? oq te levou a vir ao movimento? (curiosidade)
<[celia]> vitorlobo, hoje: slack :)
<vitorlobo> [celia]: clarice linspector nao pretendia também =]
<[celia]> haha
<[celia]> vitorlobo, tentei instalar o arch
<[celia]> apanhei
<[celia]> desisti
<[celia]> :~
<vitorlobo> atualmente ta usando oq? de S.O?
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> [celia]: ? =]
<[celia]> vitorlobo, slack
<[celia]> e tô com um ubuntu no dual boot
<vitorlobo> [celia]: tudo open source porai?
<[celia]> só que tá mega desatualizado :/
<[celia]> vitorlobo, menos o pc da mae :b
<[celia]> volto djá
<vitorlobo> Monarquista: vc tem o faro ne...tinha ido simbora
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> foi falar
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> sonzinho bacaninha pro pessoal zumbi das noites
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iijKLHCQw5o&feature=BF&playnext=1&list=QL
<vitorlobo> =D
<WellHolanda> Tô esperando ansiosamente terminar um upgrade. |:
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> eu to relaxando pra voltar a estudar
<WellHolanda> Vai estudar o que?
<vitorlobo> python
<WellHolanda> \o/
<vitorlobo> http://pyscript.blogspot.com/
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> meu blog
<vitorlobo> to estudando POO
<vitorlobo> e escrevendo um script monstro de grande
<vitorlobo> modulo bagaraio
<Monarquista> [celia], vitorlobo WellHolanda e demais, bom dia de Sexta. :)
<vitorlobo> :O
<vitorlobo> ele saiu pela terceira vez
<vitorlobo> o.O
<WellHolanda> Tô estudando só Java por conta própria até começar a Faculdade.
<vitorlobo> qual curso?
<vitorlobo> to fazendo analise de sistemas (S.I)
<vitorlobo> =]
<WellHolanda> Vou fazer Ciência da Computação.
<vitorlobo> eu apesar de fazer analise de sistemas, estudo mais por conta propria
<WellHolanda> Sempre gosto de estudar em grupo. |:
<vitorlobo> pra mim...infelizmente e vc pode discordar e tal, no Brasil, é assim q funcionam a maioria dos casos: Você estuda numa faculdade de CC, S.I, etc.... nao desenvolve nada, nao contribui com nada na parte do desenvolvimento em sí.... vira um frustrado da vida e por fim  vai ser professor
<didi> vitorlobo: Calma. Você nem formado é ainda.
<vitorlobo> WellHolanda: professor universitário...poucos se salvam ..no quesito " conhecimento" de desenvolvimento de fato
<WellHolanda> Vitor, em partes concordo contigo.
<vitorlobo> didi: é minha segunda faculdade :P
<WellHolanda> Mas depende muito da Universidade, dos projetos que são desenvolvidos e nos grupos que você participa enquanto tá na estudando.
<didi> vitorlobo: Apesar disso, não sei de onde vem sua experiência sobre "vira um frustrado na vida e por fim va ser professor"
<WellHolanda> Tem muitas Universidades que durante a graduação tem vários projetos de desenvolvimento.
<vitorlobo> a verdade meu caro...e isso é fato e contra fatos não há argumentos o que de fato acaba contribuindo para essa bizarra constatação, é que no Brasil a muito tempo pouco se investe em T.I
<didi> Hahaha...
<didi> OK.
<vitorlobo> tanto é, que 90% do que aqui em termos de software, é importado
<vitorlobo> ou vai dizer que não é?
<vitorlobo> ;P
<WellHolanda> Vitor.
<WellHolanda> Um post por mês?
<vitorlobo> didi: da mesma forma que você retruca minha suposta falta de experiência sem antes me conhecer. Apenas pelo fato de ter indagado a frase que aparentemente lhe incomoda
<vitorlobo> WellHolanda: reestruturando eu apaguei muitos to fazendo tdo novamente =]
<didi> vitorlobo: ?
<vitorlobo> didi: <didi> vitorlobo: Apesar disso, não sei de onde vem sua experiência sobre "vira um frustrado na vida e por fim va ser professor"
<vitorlobo> respondi sobre isso =]
<didi> Você não me respondeu a pergunta. Mas a partir de sua réplica eu já entendi.
<vitorlobo> infelizmente isso é uma realidade mas não estou cupando em sí o professor
<vitorlobo> é uma questão social complexa
<vitorlobo> didi: talvez pq tenha faltado uma interrogação :P
<didi> Certo.
<WellHolanda> A verdade é que o meu Ubuntu tá dando um erro na hora de inicializar e eu já tô ficando careca!
<vitorlobo> wellHolanda: por isso costumo fazer um backup quando tudo anda aparentemente "bem"
<vitorlobo> já prevendo uma dessas :P por mais q seja Linux.......os traumas do windows ainda me perturbam a cabeça
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/user/NuclearBlastEurope#p/c/C8F9055814D25F65/93/DKQYQ9sNWiE
<vitorlobo> do caraio pqp
<Fabianin> clear
<vitorlobo> clear
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> =]
<Fabianin> UAHUAUA
<Fabianin> esqueci do /
<rickwap> bom dia
<rickwap> tem alguem ai
<didi> rickwap: Sim.
<rickwap> didi to com umas duvidas aqui
<rickwap> primeiro como instalar office no ubunto
<rickwap> segundo como instalar jogos do windows
<didi> rickwap: Por `office' você diz o Microsoft Office?
<rickwap> didi: sim
<didi> Normalmente utiliza-se o `wine' pra rodar programas Windows no Linux.
<rickwap> sim mai neste caso nao esta rodando
<didi> Para o jogos, há o site do Coringao chamado ubuntugames.org.
<didi> Não tenho experiência com o Microsoft Office no Linux.
<rickwap> didi: ok obrigado pela ajuda
<rickwap> didi o que sabes de especial no ubunto que queiras compartilhar?
<didi> rickwap: Não faço ideia. A própria definição de "especial" é relativa.
<rickwap> kkk entendo
<rickwap> e que estou investigando o ubunto e tentando descobrir novas coisas nele
<didi> rickwap: Entendi. Não se preocupe muito com isso. Vai usando que aos poucos elas vão surgindo.
<rickwap> sim
<rickwap> didi : ontem instalei um tema do mac no meu ubunto ficou legal
<rickwap> olha ae'
<rickwap> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/05CapturaEcra-1.png
<didi> Hehehe, a cara do MAC.
<rickwap> :d
<rickwap> foi um trabalhao mais consegui
<didi> Boa.
<rickwap> didi quais sao as diferencas notaveis no ubunto 10.10 e 10.04?
<rickwap> to pensando em fazer o update para 10.10 mais estou indeciso
<didi> rickwap: Hum... Sabe que eu não sei dizer?
<didi> Pacotes novos, como sempre.
<didi> Alguns detalhes no visual.
<rickwap> tu usas 10.10?
<didi> Sim.
<rickwap> ja usaste 10.04?
<didi> Sim.
<rickwap> que comparacao fazes
<didi> Então, eu não reparo muito nessas coisas.
<didi> Quando passou de `Human' pra `Light' a aparência mudou bastante. Nesse aqui, não percebi nada de especial.
<didi> Acho que o rhythmbox aqui fica no menuzinho de som agora, mas talvez já ficasse no 10.4. Não sei.
<rickwap> entendo
<rickwap> didi voutomar uma banho e comecar a estudar pros exames a genta se fala por i
<rickwap> ai
<rickwap> bom dia para voce e mais uma vez valew pelas dicas
<didi> OK, vai lá.
<didi> Bom da.
<didi> s/da/dia
<CaioAlonso> sono :(
<YuriBokaleff7y33>  oi
<YuriBokaleff7y33>  blz man
<Paulo_Carvalho> alguem sabe como gravar os sons reproduzidos no sistema o audacity não tá me dando esta opção
<ffr76> bom dia
<Romil> bom dia
<ffr76> q sono =>0
<bino> bom dia
<Nilodanx52> o 11.04 ja esta disponivel é???
<Nilodanx52> update-manager -d disse que sim!
<CaioAlonso> Nilodanx52, nossa, verdade
<Nilodanx52> eu fui na cara dura agora!!!
<CaioAlonso> Nilodanx52, ah, mas também, -d é devel-release
<CaioAlonso> haiehaeihea
<Nilodanx52> foi assim que acabei no 10.10!!!
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<underall> hi everybuddy
<fabianomarechal> bom dia galera
<underall> bom dia
<Mano_Chao> salve galera!
<evandrox> bom dia
<evandrox> alguem tem ideia de com enviar email pelo terminal?
<zoOLda> tem o software mutt que faz isso, ou até mesmo o mail
<Patricia> "m" dia
<underall> soft de e-mail p/ terminal: cone é o melhor, na minha opiniao. mas tem mutt e pine
<ffr76> alguem sabe pq quando coloco em termina tty1 o modo grafico faz logon
<ffr76> alguem sabe pq quando coloco em termina tty1 o modo grafico faz logon tipo reinicia?
<Underall> eu nao sei
<ffr76> alguem sabe pq quando coloco em terminal o tty1 o modo grafico faz logoff, tipo reinicia?
<kalib> Bom Dia. Alguém que possua um Vostro 330?
<kalib> Apenas para tirar uma rápida dúvida?
<josue1> boa tarde
<Patricia> josue1: boa tarde
<josue1> alguem sabe me dizer como identificar badbloks no ubuntu
<josue1> tarde patricia
<Patricia> josue1: mmm pera ai vou ver aki nao lembro
<Patricia> quando inicia o ubuntu ele ja faz isso
<Patricia> sudo badblocks /dev/hda3
<josue1> ja tentei esse comando e ñ deu
<Patricia> :O
<josue1> ja perdi 50 g
<josue1> e creio eu q vai piorar
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> nem me fale em perder :S
<Patricia> josue1: vc mudou o dha3 para seu hd ne?
<josue1> eu tenho 6 partições
<josue1> faço por partição
<Patricia> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ComandosBasicos
<Patricia> olha ai para vc ver deveria funcionar :S
<Patricia> localiza "badblocks"
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Estou com uma mensagem ": string descriptor 0 read error: -110" quando tento usar um pendriver, estaria ele danificado?
<EduardeCalibal> Vejo ela no dmesg.
<josue1> patricia deu assim badblocks: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado while trying to determine device size
<EduardeCalibal> Depois só pego coisas sem nexo nas informações do dispositivo.
<josue1> testei em todas as patições
<Patricia> josue1: estou lendo isso aki http://forum.pcproject.com.br/reconhecendo-blocos-defeituosos-com-ferramenta-badblocks/7064
<EduardeCalibal> josue1, quer aproveitar um disco ruim?
<kalib> Alguém possui um Vostro 3300?
<EduardeCalibal> Já fiz algo nessa linha, o problema é que o disco ruim costuma ir piorando até que estabiliza.  A marcação de badblocks é automática até certo ponto.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho discos bem danificados com ext3 e reiserfs
<Patricia> tenho que ir escola logo logo :S
<josue1> xau patricia
<josue1> valeu
<EduardeCalibal> Parece que já se resolveu...  Alguém sabe algo sobre como identificar pendrivers danificados?
<josue1> EduardeCalibal o meu e ext4
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, pelo que sei ele mapeia os badblocks sozinho.
<EduardeCalibal> Para ele não conseguir recuperar a integridade só se o negócio estiver muito feio...
<josue1> mais aqui http://forum.pcproject.com.br/reconhecendo-blocos-defeituosos-com-ferramenta-badblocks/7064
<josue1> ta falando todos os sintomas do meu not
<EduardeCalibal> Ali ele não esta usando o mapa, apenas esta te dando o mapa.
<EduardeCalibal> Pela página aquela.
<josue1> tem hora q o led do hd fica ligado e trava tudo
<EduardeCalibal> E no dmesg tem mensagem sobre erros de leitura?
<josue1> sem conta q ja perd 50 g
<EduardeCalibal> Eu apaguei um disco por fazer uma barbeiragem logo que comecei com Linux...  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Perdi uns 5GB mas era muito material administrativo, muito feio o estrago.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso que falou, de paradinhas no sistema, parece um kernell lock, tenho isso aqui e tem a ver com a rede.
<EduardeCalibal> Se no dmesg não encontrar mensagens sobre erros de leitura pode ser isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Se tiver mensagens sobre erros de leitura deve ser problema com o dispositivo em questão.
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma o log sempre vai te dar pistas para o problema.
<josue1> cara teve um dia que apago todo meu hd
<josue1> e quando tive q reisntalar tudo vi q tava faltando 50 GB
<josue1> foi ai q tudo começou
<EduardeCalibal> Não entendeu...  O dano deve estar na parte do disco que mapeia o conteúdo, se esta parte for danifica pode parecer que o disco foi apagado, mas ele não foi.
<EduardeCalibal> Basta reconstruir a descrição e tudo pode voltar (pode por que não é certo)
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que tem uma opção --rebuild-tree que serve para isso, mas ela é demorada.
<josue1> ñ da certo ñ pq minhas partições do ubuntu é ext4
<EduardeCalibal> Sabe de algum problema com o ext4 que impossibilita o procedimento?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou lendo que a opção -c do fsck.ext4 faz o teste com o badblocks em modo não destrutivo.
<josue1> tem um tuto q fala q so funciona em ext 2 e 3
<EduardeCalibal> Estou vendo a documentação agora.  Mas deve ter equivalente sim.
<EduardeCalibal> A opção -k junto com a -c faz com que ele além de verificar os badblocks preserve a lista com os que já constavam lá.
<EduardeCalibal> Ainda tem a opção -p para reparo automático.
<EduardeCalibal> Não lembro se já reparei ext4, acho que só reiserfs.
<josue1> ei so q eu tenho 8 partiçoes
<EduardeCalibal> Não é problema.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho 3.
<josue1> a ext4 e só a linux
<EduardeCalibal> Outra coisa, se um trecho do disco estiver danificado pode que outros pontos com erro apareçam nas outras partições, é bom revisar tudo.
<EduardeCalibal> E se não quer perder dados o bom mesmo é conseguir outro disco.
<josue1> pra mim comprar outro so o ano q vem
<EduardeCalibal> Busca maiores informações sobre o uso do e2fsck que pode ter algum macete que eu não conheça para o uso dele com ext4.
<EduardeCalibal> Agora tenho que sair...
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<josue1> falo
<Pskol> alguem ai usando algum processador ATOM?
<ElDeablo> So say we all!
<Pskol> alguem ai usando algum processador ATOM?
<ffr76> alguem sabe pq quando coloco em terminal o tty1 o modo grafico faz logoff, tipo reinicia?
<marciosancho> Boa tarde pessoal. Estou usando o Ubuntu 10.10, sendo que instalei o ntfs-config, até aí blz. Mas quando vou em Sistema / Administração / Ferramenta de Configuração NTFS, ele pede a senha, eu coloco mas o aplicativo não abre.
<marciosancho> Alguém tem idéia?
<balaios> marciosancho: Tente abrir ele no Console para ver o erro..
<marciosancho> balaios, Já resolvi, pesquisei agora no fórum é um bug...rsrsrs
<marciosancho> É só dar um: sudo mkdir -p /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<marciosancho> Por enquanto resolve
<marciosancho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-config/+bug/637417
<marciosancho> Que coisa né? rsrs
<balaios> marciosancho: ai e complicado mesmo.. espero que tenha mais sorte com outros programas..
<balaios> marciosancho: Eu nem uso ele meu ubuntu reconhece normal Partições do Windows
<marciosancho> balaios, mas com permissão de escrita ou só leitura?
<lionan> Boa tarde
<lionan> alguem sabe como configurar um servidor com Proxy reverso ?
<lionan> ?
<rickwap> boa tarde
<lionan> Boa tarde
<lionan> alguem sabe como configurar um servidor com Proxy reverso ?
<rickwap> eu nao sei
<rickwap> acabo de aprender algo bem legal no ubunto
<lionan> o q ?
<rickwap> ves quando abres algo que esteja em uma particao fica no desktop a imagem da particao certo?
<fabianomarechal> é, fica lá o atalho da partição montada
<Monarquista> Good afternoon humans beings.
<rickwap> certo, eu consegui remover e faser com que o atalho nao apareca mais
<rickwap> deixando assim a area de trabalho mais limpa e organizada
<rickwap> pessoal alguem sabe como abrir o keygen.exe no ubunto?
<CaioAlonso> rickwap, use o Wine
<rickwap> CaioAlonso to tentando mais nao ta funfando
<rickwap> quero tirar a serial do camtasia 6
<CaioAlonso> Roda pelo terminal e vê que erro que tá dando
<rickwap> caio encontrei a serial ja na internet
<rickwap> CaioAlonso to ytendo um probleminha aqui
<CaioAlonso> rickwap, qual?
<rickwap> o programa ja esta instalado mais nao aseita rodar
<rickwap> que faxo?
<CaioAlonso> rickwap, Você sabe se o camtasia 6 roda com o Wine?
<rickwap> nao procurei saber
<CaioAlonso> rickwap, peraí, deixa eu procurar aqui
<rickwap> CaioAlonso: ok
<CaioAlonso> rickwap, os testes que tem no http://appdb.winehq.org são bem antigos, tenta pesquisar no google por camtasia + wine
<rickwap> blz
<rickwap> <CaioAlonso usas cedaga?
<CaioAlonso> rickwap, você também pode tentar usar algum dos programas de gravação de desktop que tem pro linux
<CaioAlonso> rickwap, usei por um tempo
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, :)
<rickwap> quais sao esses programas?
<jaypur> preciso urgente de uma hospedagem gratis ilimitado sem anuncios algm conhece???
<CaioAlonso> rickwap, procura na central de software por desktop recorder
<rickwap> <CaioAlonso eu preciso de algumas instrucoes do cedaga quero rodar jogos em meu pc
<CaioAlonso> jaypur, difícil, hein
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, eu tenho o zymichost
<jaypur> mas n ta habilitando hosts
<jaypur> pro meu pais
<jaypur> temporariamente
<jaypur> Registration from your country is temporarily disabled at this time and until further notice.
<Monarquista> omelete, comicon...?!
<CaioAlonso> rickwap, dá uma olhada aqui http://www.cedega.com/gamesdb/
<rickwap> <CaioAlonso ok
<omelete> Monarquista,  oq é isso?
<Monarquista> tá lá no seu site... omelete :P
<omelete> lol
<Monarquista> omelete, http://omelete.com.br/comic-con-2010/
<omelete> ñ é meu site
<Monarquista> ué, leva o seu nome... :P
<rickwap> <CaioAlonso aleu vou baixar o cedaga
<rickwap> CaioAlonso: vc tem jogos ai?
<CaioAlonso> rickwap, só jogo no ps3, minha placa de vídeo é bem capenga pra poder rodar
<rickwap> eu tenho uma boa placa e quero rodar jogos como dirt 2 e grid
<rickwap> axei um tutorila legal agora sobre ubunto
<rickwap> Como adicionar um avatar à conta do Ubuntu
<marciosancho> Boa tarde pessoal. Dúvida com o virtualbox instalado num ubuntu 10.10. Configurei uma vm pra instalar o win7. Direcionei uma imagem iso do win7, e coloquei o boot pelo cd, mas quando inicio elá dá erro como se não encontrasse a imagem. Alguém tem idéia?
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, pvt?
<italocura> marciosancho, fiz este dias com o xpeta e deu tudo 100%
<italocura> tanto é que o xp jah esta contaminado hahahahah
<marciosancho> italocura, kkkkk Pois é. Fogo é que ontem instalei várias distros no sistema inverso. Win 7 com virtualbox e bootando pelas isos das distros. Hj instalei o ubuntu 10.10 e o virtualbox, mas quando vou instalar dá erro como se não tivesse image de boot. pqp
<marciosancho> Tow sem idéia
<italocura> deixa pah terça feira hahahhaha
<marciosancho> :D
<marciosancho> italocura, Tu instalou por imagem ou via cd/dvd?
<rickwap> alguem sabe criar logo tipo?
<italocura> marciosancho, um dc de instalação normal do xp, não é iso naum
<marciosancho> italocura, Tranquilo, vou estressar mais não, vou instalar por mídia mesmo
<marciosancho> Valeu brother
<italocura> marciosancho, to rodando o Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx
<italocura> blz
<italocura> baum fds
<lionan> alguem ai sabe fazer um servidor ubuntu apache + proxy reverso ?
<geekSapiens> lionan: eu o/
<lionan> aee
<lionan> cara eu estou tentando fazer um servidor de apache https sabe se funciona ?
<Monarquista> rickwap,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2jVNkkAq9U
<rickwap> valeu Monarquista
<rickwap> Monarquista :Inkscape vem no ubunto?
<Monarquista> não...
<rickwap> Monarquista: vou ter que baixar
<Monarquista> rickwap,  só não me pedi pra fazer o logo por vc, pois mesmo que eu soube-se eu não faria... http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&safe=off&&sa=X&ei=NXfdTMHvJcL88Aapn6ET&ved=0CCcQBSgA&q=instalando+inkscape+no+ubuntu&spell=1
<rickwap> Monarquista: sempre bem disposto:D
<Monarquista> aff ¬¬
<Patricia> Pskol: oi
<rickwap> Monarquista derepente o meu pc ficou mudo alguma solucao para isso?
<lionan> fica mudo sempre quando vc abre o youtube ?
<rickwap> nao lionan, ele fica mudo derepente principalmente quando uso o winamp
<lionan> mais é só quando abre o winamp ?
<rickwap> sim
<rickwap> mais agora o winamp esta fechado e ele continua mudo
<lionan> pode ser conflito de codecs de audio
<rickwap> como resolvo isso
<lionan> acho q na configuração do winamp tem algo como alsa
<lionan> nao me lembro direito faz muito tempo q nao mecho com winamp
<lionan> mexo
<rickwap> vou investigar
<rickwap> lionan nao acho
<rickwap> vou recorer ao restart
<lionan> se restartar volta mais nao resolve
<CoGUMm> Boa tarde!
<Monarquista> CoGUMm, boa tarde.
<CoGUMm> =D
<Balduino> pessoal eu uso o 3DSP Wifi Radar para me conectar a internet, porém não consigo fazer com que o pidgin se conecta automaticamente, sempre tenho que desativar todas as contas e ativá-las novamente, alguém tem alguma solução para este problema?
<maraujo_3> tarde oivi lindico
<maraujo_3> povo
<maraujo_3> quem ta vivo ergue a mao assim ow O/
<CoGUMm> \o
<maraujo_3> opa
<maraujo_3> ogum ta vvo
<maraujo_3> salve ogum
<maraujo_3> xii povo entra no canal e some
<maraujo_3> tenso viu
<maraujo_3> didi mocó
<maraujo_3> oce por aqui
<maraujo_3> e ai velho didi
<maraujo_3> como ce ta?
<didi> maraujo_3: Sussa.
<didi> E aí?
<CoGUMm> auhauahuahauhauhauahuhahauahuhauha
<maraujo_3> tem didi tem ogum
<maraujo_3> hoje ta massa
<CoGUMm> Eu acho que o maraujo_3 pirou! \o/
<maraujo_3> se inda num pireri to pertinho
<maraujo_3> cuidando de uma copiadora sozinho
<CoGUMm> putz
<maraujo_3> de pirar o papa
<maraujo_3> ou faço finalização
<maraujo_3> ou atendo balcao
<maraujo_3> ou faço acabamento
<maraujo_3> ou atendo balcao
<maraujo_3> tenso
<maraujo_3> e ai quais as novis de vcs?
<CoGUMm> Vá escutar o Jovem Nerd =D maraujo_3
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> ja ouviu o papo de gordo?]
<maraujo_3> eta ninguem fala nada
<maraujo_3> ninguem tem duvidas
<maraujo_3> ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<maraujo_3> sujou chefe pintou aqui
<maraujo_3> corre bino que e cilada
<didi> Talvez você devesse evitar o café por um tempo.
<Mano_Chao> salve galera!
<Monarquista> Mano_Chao, \o/
<Mano_Chao> fala peregrino... firmeza jow
<Monarquista> Mano_Chao, aqui tá sempre firme...! :P
<Monarquista> AHSUAHUSHAUHSUAHSUA...!
<ricardom> .
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, \o/
<Monarquista> boa noite man.
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, boa noite brow, td tranquilo hj na area...rs
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, até agora nenhum tiro de bala perdida nem outro acidente mias grave não man, tudo sucegado até agora... :P
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, maravilha, afinal de contas hj e sexta feira né brow...feriado prolongado, todo mundo tera tempo de darem jeito em seus SO's...rsss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, esperamos que sim... ^^
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, rsss...
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, ontem quase baixei o dvd do slackware 13.1....4 giga fala serio....rss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, vc sabe usar ele...?!
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, sim eu cheguei a usar a versao 8 e 9 a tempos atras....
<_Augusto_> Monarquista,  ainda tenho um disquete de boot da versao 9 aki....rssss
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, :)
<CaioAlonso> jaypur, ;D
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, legal...
<jaypur> tava dormindo eai me ligaram ahahah
<Monarquista> pensando em largar o UBuntu...?!
<leleobhz> n se coibe o offtopic mais aqui? ¬¬
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, na realidade sou meio curioso, e posso te falar q e uma aventura instalar um slack...rs
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, já li sobre, dizem que é bem trabalhoso instalar e arrumar ele, mas depois fica redondo! :)
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, pois e...so q ele vem com o kde como padrao...
<EduardeCalibal> leleobhz, posso tentar coibir eles...  Vejamos...
<Monarquista> poxa, não versão com o GNOME  não...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Parecem com esses troços seus coisos bobos.
<_Augusto_> kkkkkkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Ok...  AFK
<leleobhz> o.0
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, vem sim vc escolhe na instalação...
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, a sim...
<Monarquista> tá em qual, versão ele...?!
<_Augusto_> 13.1
<Monarquista> um...
<_Augusto_> e a distro mais velha q tem ainda em desenvolvimento ao lado do debian e redhat....
<_Augusto_> nao to fazendo propaganda do slack nao, so comentando....
<EduardeCalibal> Não fala do Debian, ele ainda é um pia.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<_Augusto_> rss...ta certo nao ta mais aki quem falou do debian...rss
<omelete> instalação do slack é fácil d+
<omelete> devia ser difícil antigamente
<_Augusto_> qdo nao se tem alguma duvida fica-se olhando pra tela sem fazer nada??? ou fica-se trocando ideia com todos e procura-se aprender algo ..?
<_Augusto_> e pq o slack ainda e em modo texto tipo os alternatives da vida.....
<_Augusto_> hj eu nem sei como esta, mas t curioso pra testar...rsss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, é verdade isso de linha de comando mesmo...?!
<omelete> nunca usei antigamente, testei esse 13.1 e achei fácil pra isntalar
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, so na instalação, depois fica como os outros, agora na epoca q eu usei vc tinha q mexer nos init.d da vida...rs
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, um....
<_Augusto_> entao omelete deve esta mais simples mesmo acompanhando as outras distros....
<EduardeCalibal> Tem uma coisa que acho impressionante aqui é que parece que todos sabem versões de tudo...  Eu tenho sorte se lembrar que qual kernell estou usando.
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, teve uma epoca q eu precisei copiar um arquivo de configuração de um modem sm56 do kurumim e colocar pra funcionar no slack...rs
<EduardeCalibal> Tem 2.6 algo, isso eu sei.
<Jemm> to apanhando, pra variar...
<Jemm> me diz: como altero a tela de login, por aquelas que tem no site gnome.org
<EduardeCalibal> Na própria tela acho que consegue.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem uma parte para opções, ele vai pedir o login do root para alterar.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso, claro, se já tiver instalado as outras opções.
<Monarquista> Jemm, acho que vc quiz dizer gnome-look não foi não man...?!
<Jemm> é
<Monarquista> Jemm, qual o Ubuntu...?!
<Jemm> 10.0
<Jemm> 04 ainda
<Monarquista> Jemm, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJYt4PwyOy0
<Monarquista> Jemm, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Desktops/Mudar-a-aparencia-do-boot-do-linux
<CaioAlonso> Tem alguém do conselho do ubuntu-br online aí?
<crimeboy> conselho eh? ta chique mesmo
<CaioAlonso> Preciso conversar sobre o novo tema do Simple Machines Forum que o ubuntu-br usa.
<crimeboy> virou reinado
<CaioAlonso> crimeboy, hahaha, é como chamam no site: http://www.ubuntu-br.org/comunidade#conselho
<crimeboy> acho que os "conselheiros" nao estao por aq
<crimeboy> a ursinha e o andre gondin trabalham na canonical
<crimeboy> que eu saiba sao os unicos que entram aq
<crimeboy> "os unicos" foi massa
<CaioAlonso> hahahah
<CaioAlonso> Vou tentar falar com eles por email então, valeu
<crimeboy> CaioAlonso: veja se o Coringao nao resolve seu negocio
<Coringao> crimeboy, opa. diga
<crimeboy> Coringao: o rapaz ae ta procurando membros do "conselho" do ubuntu
<CaioAlonso> Coringao, então, eu to trabalhando com o pessoal do ubuntu-nl pra fazer o novo tema pro SMF, seguindo a nova identidade visual
<CaioAlonso> Coringao, e queria saber se vocês já tem algo decidido em relação à isso etc
<CaioAlonso> Coringao, pra evitar que tenha duplicação de esforços pra fazer esse tema
<Jemm> Monarquista> não era bem isso, mas é legal a tua dica,só queria mudar mesmo a tela do logon, onde fica o nome de usuário, correto?
<Coringao> CaioAlonso, neste caso o legal é vc pergunta isto no launchpad do ubuntu-br
<CaioAlonso> Coringao, beleza, já vou fazer isso
<Monarquista> Jemm, não é minha dica não.... :)
<Jemm> sim, eu vi, mas me refiro a ti, pois linkou pra mim
<Jemm> sabe como altero essa tela?
<Coringao> CaioAlonso, pq assim todos os membros estão recebendo isto.
<Monarquista> Jemm, a que vc entra com nome e senha...?!
<Jemm> sim
<Monarquista> qual o nome da tela...?
<Coringao> CaioAlonso, https://launchpad.net/~conselhobrasil
<Jemm> não sei
<CaioAlonso> Coringao, pelo conselhobrasil@lists.launchpad.net eles recebem, né?
<Monarquista> Jemm, o segredo é o nome da tela, se vc não sabe não tem como eu lhe ajudar...
<Coringao> CaioAlonso, isto mesmo
<CaioAlonso> Coringao, valeu
<Coringao> CaioAlonso, ;)
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, deve ser a tela de logon nao é nao....
<Jemm> acho que é esta mesmo
<Jemm> logon
<Monarquista> Jemm, é só procurar no google sobre mudar a tela de logon... :)
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, login eu acho...rssss
<Jemm> é eu fiz isso, mas nada deu certo, mas ta tudo bem uma hora eu acho
<Jemm> valeu, agora vou indo abraço a todos
<Monarquista> ah quer mudar essa tela pra que... :s
<Monarquista> deixa eu ficar ouvindo a trilha original do Jaspion aqui que eu ganho muito mais...
<_Augusto_> jaspion???
<Monarquista> vem cá, esse layout do ubuntu-br só vai mudar quando sair o ubuntu 22.10 é...?! :S
<Monarquista> saite atrasado da peste so...
<Monarquista> *site...
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, olha isso..http://rogercesar.blogspot.com/2010/04/configure-sua-tela-de-login-no-ubuntu.html
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, é isso ai mesmo...
<Monarquista> mostra ao menino quando ele voltar...
<_Augusto_> ok
<Gladonias> Boa noite.
<Gladonias> Alguem sabe como faz pra conectar uma camera sony cybershot dsc w555 no ubuntu?
<Gladonias> Alguem?
<MarceloVaz> com o cabo usb ?
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> a principio, é pra reconhecer normalmente
<Gladonias> MarceloVaz, Eh com o cabo USB, mas ela fica conectando direto.
<MarceloVaz> como assim ?
<Gladonias> MarceloVaz, aparece "conectando modo usb" e nao passa disso.
<engemec> Emphaty, alguém com problemas para as contas do gtalk e msn funcionarem?
<Gladonias> engemec Eu nao uso empathy
<gbs> aqui ta funcionando, engemec
<engemec> gbs: ubuntu 10.10?
<Romil> boa noite
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, ;)
<jaypur> Patricia, ;)
<jaypur> barna_, ;)
<barna_> jaypur, e ai blz?
<CaioAlonso> jaypur, ;D
<jaypur> eh noix
<jaypur> so vim passa aki
<jaypur> da um alo pros amigos
<jaypur> Barna-bh, ai purisco.com/expo
<jaypur> ;)
<jaypur> ve oq c axa miguin
<Barna-bh> jaypur, to fazendo um trabalho agora!
<Barna-bh> ja ja eu vejo!
<Barna-bh> te procurei p/ gente se encontrar no rj! mas num te achei!
<Barna-bh> só voltei ontem p/ BH!
<Balduino> pessoal pq alguns temas de ícones que estão no gnome art não funcionam pra pastas no ubuntu? Eu instalo o tema, mas o tema das pastas continua o padrão do gnome
<jaypur> Barna-bh, putz mal cara, eu to mt ferrado de trabalho, ateh pensei em vc do evento lah mas acabei que n fui
<jaypur> Barna-bh, toma meu email
<jaypur> Barna-bh, jan.pn@uol.com.br
<jaypur> CaioAlonso, se quiser meu email tb pode anotar :D
<CaioAlonso> anotei já ;D
<jaypur> vou ter que sair
<jaypur> valeu ai galera
<jaypur> boa noite proces
<jaypur> fui
<Monarquista> Boa noite barnudo velho de guerra, como que anda está sua saúde ai brow...?!
<Monarquista> é com vc em Barna-bh :p
<victor1903> Pessoal o touchpad do meu note enlouqueceu!!!!!!!! o ponteiro se mexe sozinho...!
<Monarquista> victor1903, isso é encosto mano... :P
<victor1903> como posso resolver isso
<victor1903> ele fik tremendo as vezes
<Monarquista> sorry, nem imaginon, quem manja disso é o tal de andre gondim, mas ele não tá agora...
<Monarquista> marca um dez ai, derrepente alguem aparece aqui pra lhe ajudar...
<Soluz> Boa noite, pessoal!
<Soluz> Preciso de uam ajuda urgente. Trabalho num hospital e preciso fechar uma VPN com servidor Windows. Alguém sabe como faço usando o Ubuntu 10.04.
<Soluz> Configurei as cosias aqui, graficamente, mas não rola ainda.
<Soluz> Sério? Ninguém pode ajudar com a VPN?
<Soluz> Já pesquisei e já fiz um monte de configurações... Nada!
<Soluz> Tá. Valeu!
<_Augusto_> Soluz, olha ai nao sei se e de alguma valia, mas.. http://www.dicas-l.com.br/arquivo/solucoes_de_vpn_integrando_linux_freebsd_e_windows.php
<Taquaritinga_sp> esse cara conseguiu  olhe o link http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/pt-BR/w7networkpt/thread/6063b825-a569-4240-8629-75cd9b9c873f
<wzk> boa noite
<Monarquista> boa noite
<ruffleS> Patricia, ;)
<gbs> vc já tentaram redirecionar a saída do scp?
<gbs> :P
<didi> gbs: Como assim?
<martinriggs> Boa noite cambada]
<fabricio> boa noite a todos
<gbs> scp -r lol@lol.com:/lol . >arquivo
<fabricio> gostaria que alguem me desse uma pequena resposta....
<didi> gbs: Ele vai redirecionar o stdout.
<fabricio> minha cam esta instalada normalmente, e mesmo assim, não aparece minha imagem no messenger do meu amigo , eu uso emessene, no ubuntu
<gbs> didi, vai nao :P
<didi> Sério?
<gbs> sim, o arquivo fica em branco
<gbs> eu consegui redirecionar erros usando &>
<gbs> mas o stdout nao
<didi> ?
<Monarquista> martinriggs, boa noite cambado... :P
<didi> O &> redireciona stdout e stderr.
<didi> No bash, pelo menos.
<martinriggs> Patricia, boa noite!
<martinriggs> Monarquista, blz
<Monarquista> martinriggs, beleza man.
<Monarquista> :)
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, morreu...?!
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, nem em pensamento ainda...kkk
<gbs> didi, poisé
<gbs> mas o stdout nao vai
<gbs> mas se der erro, vai pro arquivo
<Monarquista> martinriggs, quer ir pra o canal official do Debian..?!
<martinriggs> Monarquista, queria saber se tem por aqui
<Monarquista> aqui não, é outra rede...
<martinriggs> ahh tá
<gbs> usando scp -v rola :D
<Monarquista> martinriggs, http://www.oftc.net/
<josue1> noite pessoal
<Monarquista> josue1, boa noite.
<martinriggs> Monarquista, vi aqui, beleza. Estou com o 5.0 em uma VM ai quero tirar dúvidas huahau
<didi> gbs: Eu acho que você está um pouco confuso com as opções, mas se você diz...
<gbs> didi, testa =)
<Monarquista> martinriggs, por que não tá com o 5.0.6...!?
<gbs> achei isso aqui
<gbs> http://www.unix.com/pt/shell-programming-scripting/99615-how-direct-scp-output-file-bash-shell-script.html
<didi> gbs: Aqui funcionou normal.
<gbs> mostra como vc fez
<gbs> copia a linha
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-13
<didi> scp /tmp/foo/baz /tmp/bar/ &> foobar
<didi> ?
<gbs> copia o que apareceu no arquivo agora :=)
<didi> Nada.
<didi> Você está confuso com o que ele envia para o stdout e o stderr.
<gbs> eu quero os 2
<didi> Então...
<gbs> faz assim
<didi> Qual é o problema?
<didi> Manda.
<gbs> scp -C -r login@serverReal:/arquivo . &>arquivo
<gbs> e ve se aparece o stdout no arquivo
<gbs> o stderr vai aparecer
<didi> Não há stdout.
<didi> Faça: scp -C -r login@serverReal:/arquivo . 2>arquivo
<didi> Também não vai aparecer nada.
<gbs> sim
<didi> E você só está redirecionando o stderr.
<gbs> mas se eu nao usar o redirect
<gbs> aparece os arquivos que estao sendo copiados
<didi> O scp esta mandando essas coisas pro stderr.
<gbs> pior que nao
<didi> ?
<didi> Bem, eu não consegui reproduzir aqui.
<gbs> pro stderr ele só manda quando nao consegue transferir arquivo
<didi> Não é o que acontece aqui.
<gbs> vc tem um server ssh pra copiar algo?
<didi> Eu fiz em mim mesmo.
<gbs> e os arquivos sendo copiados
<gbs> vc conseguiu ver no redirect?
<didi> Do jeito que eu te falei.
<didi> Não apareceu nada.
<gbs> sim, é esse o problema.
<gbs> é para aparecer!
<didi> Ele fala sem o redirecionamento?
<gbs> fala
<gbs> gbs@burnedleaf:/media/ACER/Users/Administrator/Documents/dcc/pjf/src$ scp -C -r hudson@picapau.ufam.edu.br:/usr/share/squid3/errors/cpd .
<gbs> ERR_FTP_UNAVAILABLE                                                                                                          100%  839     0.4KB/s   00:02
<gbs> ERR_NO_RELAY                                                                                                                 100%  729     0.7KB/s   00:01
<gbs> ERR_FTP_FAILURE                                                                                                              100%  931     0.9KB/s   00:01
<gbs> ERR_SOCKET_FAILURE                                                                                                           100%  808     0.4KB/s   00:02
<gbs> ERR_FTP_PUT_ERROR
<didi> Vai saber...
<gbs> to lendo aqui
<gbs> http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/99615-how-direct-scp-output-file-bash-shell-script.html
<didi> Lá no fórum o cara comenta que o scp percebe quando está sendo redirecionado.
<didi> Mas parece ser uma coisa diferente da que você está falando. O cara parece estar querendo os *.
<jhanssen> quem eh esse frigg
<jhanssen> ?
<Sorion_Buddha> Patricia como estamos hoje?
<Esigolo> Noite
<wzk> Esigolo: opa!
<Esigolo> Alguem pode me dar a dica de qual versao de driver ATI para linux eh o mais estavel atualmente?
<Monarquista> Esigolo, nem sabia que tinham tantas opções assim man... Só sei o do Ubuntu 10.04 que eu não recomendo não, pois ele implica com o efeito de água do compiz aqui...
<Esigolo> Monarquista, entao cara no kernel que eu to usando ta froids
<Esigolo> eu compilo o driver
<Esigolo> e nao da video nem na pancada
<Monarquista> ah vc compila eu nem fazer iso ainda... :P
<Esigolo> jaHuhAhuahuahuahuahuahuuhahuauahhuuh
<Monarquista> eu to usando o driver da ATI que o propio sistema me oferece, mas encrenca com o compiz quando tento ativar o efeito de água, é só esse que da pau... :S
<Esigolo> entao mais ja tem patch pra isso ai man
<Esigolo> Monarquista, da uma lida aqui
<Esigolo> http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=279&threadid=141734
<Monarquista> Esigolo, sinto muito, não sei falar ingles ainda... |:
<Esigolo> uhahuAhua
<Monarquista> g4scan, boa noite.
<g4scan> boa Monarquista
<g4scan> Patricia ;*
<gbs> Patricia, !!!!!!!!
<g4scan> Boa Noite!
<Monarquista> g4scan, :P
<g4scan> hehe
<g4scan> :
<g4scan> :]
<Monarquista> Romil, salve man, boa noite.
<Romil> Monarquista, boa noite
<Monarquista> Romil, :)
<Romil> g4scan, boa noite
<Romil> to de volta ao ubuntu
<g4scan> Romil boa
<g4scan> opa :D
<g4scan> Romil o 10.10?
<Romil> nao. 10.04
<Romil> é lts. vou ficar com ela, esta cada dia mais estavel
<g4scan> pdc, saca só Romil http://br-linux.org/2010/favoritos-2010-resultado-consolidado-e-os-ganhadores-dos-sorteios/
<Romil> ubuntu domina
<XIBICA> NEN
<Monarquista> essa noticia ai já vi a quase mais de um 1 dia... :P
<g4scan> bugou aqui aiushuaihsa tinha dito algo Romil ?
<Romil> reparou que o slack ta com praticamente a mesma porcentagem do madriva, e debian?
<Romil> isso é meio surpreendente numa distro considerada para usuarios avançados
<g4scan> sim, mais pensei que seria mais
<Romil> o linux mint me decepcionou
<Monarquista> Romil, é só eles pararem com esse negocio de "puritanismo" que a coisa vai fiote... :P
<g4scan> Ubuntu 	 832 	55.2%
<g4scan> Debian 	118 	7.8%
<g4scan> Arch 	90 	6.0%
<Romil> eu nem conheço essa arch
<g4scan> foram 1507 pessoas votando
<Romil> é deb ou rpm?
<g4scan> eu queria ter votado nao ganhei brinde ;~
<didi> Romil: Nenhum dos dois.
<Monarquista> Romil, isso de user avançando já erá brow... :)
<Romil> Monarquista, quem me dera
<Romil> o slack ja esta usando gerenciador de dependencias estilo apt-get?
<g4scan> o que me entriga no slack é a safadeza para instalar o gnome
<g4scan> Romil sim
<g4scan> tem o slapt-get
<Romil> humm. ja é alguma coisa
<Monarquista> Romil, quem fica nessa boilagem de dificultar por questão de tradicionalismo ou morre ou se exclui num gueto cheio de tarado fanatico e destacado do mundo real man... ;)
<Romil> humm
<Romil> to pensando aqui se instalo broffice ou mantenho o openoffice padrao do ubuntu. sao mais de 50mb de download
<Romil> alguma recomendação?
<g4scan> eu estou acostumado com o br
<RmN> Romil, tenho... deixa de usar o ubuntu
<RmN> que a distro mais podre de todos os tempo
<RmN> kkk
<RmN> tempos
<RmN> :)
<Romil> humm. nao é muito gentil dizer isso no canal dos usuarios da distro
<Romil> sem noçao
<Romil> tem gente que parece que nao tem coisa melhor pra fazer
<Monarquista> cada viado que aparece aqui de vez em quando... :S
<Romil> Monarquista, usando algum tema ai ou ta usando padrao?
<Monarquista> Romil, esse idiota ai é velho aqui rapaz, sempre usou ubuntu um dia trocou o ubuntu por varias outras distros e de vez em quando fica aparecendo aqui só pra falar m.......... com faria brow, bicha louca do capeta...  :|
<g4scan> velhaco msmo, ele nao sabe oque diz rsrs
<Monarquista> Romil, não sei se vc vai gostar... http://imagebin.ca/view/9stnhBG.html
<Romil> interessante
<Romil> no meu caso nao curti o dock
<Monarquista> g4scan, é um palhaço que não sabe se se assume ou solta as frangas, um dia ele ainda entra aqui e diz que window$ é perfeito e linux não presta pra nada, baitola maluco... :|
<Monarquista> Romil, que pena que vc não gosta de Dock, eu gosto de monte, Dock e painel do GNOME! :)
<g4scan> eu tenho que trocar minha placa msmo Romil rtl8187b ela detecta sinal 80% em algumas distros e nao conecta, só qdo estou no msmo comodo que o roteador que ela conecta
<Romil> eu sou meio tradionalista
<g4scan> uma vergonha
<g4scan> mais faz parte
<Romil> estranho. como se fosse um problema de sensibilidade
<Romil> bem, as ralink sao bem suportadas
<g4scan> pois e mais eu ja configurei de diversos modos manuais é coisa do drive msmo
<g4scan> pq o slack reconhece 60% de sinal conecta e fica estavel
<g4scan> o debian tbm
<Monarquista> Romil, eu não sou tradicionalista nem modernista, eu sou humano e gosto dos paineis do GNOME  e da Docky e da AWN! :)
<Romil> g4scan, no meu caso funcionou bem com o ubuntu, tive problemas no debian
<Monarquista> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_bwrngBumM&feature=sub
<g4scan> google ficou 10 seg sem responder e voltou com um logo de pirata
<g4scan> auhsuiahsuia
<g4scan> robert loui
<g4scan> s
<RenatoSilva> o google ta fora?
<g4scan> naoo
<g4scan> ficou 10 seg
<g4scan> fiquei atualizando algumas vezes ae voltou com um banner diferente
<g4scan> ;]
<RenatoSilva> po ta fora aqui
<RenatoSilva> só os sites do  google
<ebm> drpga drpgadrpga
<ebm> galera, alquem está aqui
<g4scan> ..
<ebm> é que tipo, sou novo aqui no xchar, e gostaria de registrar o nick e tal ........... aquele codigo tem que colocar aqui mesmo onde estou escrevendo?
<g4scan> exato
<g4scan> com /
<g4scan> no começo
<g4scan> rsrsr
<g4scan> ebm digita no status que fica melhor
<g4scan> xchat geralmente vc deve usar /join #canal
<g4scan> /nickserv register senha e-mail
<ebm> certo, valeu velho
<g4scan> no problem
<Monarquista> ebm, olha o respeito menor... :P
<Monarquista> rsrsrsrsrsrs!
<ebm> droga kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ebm> vc ta vendo a senha e o email ae?
<Monarquista> não!
<Monarquista> só vc ve rapaz...
<ebm> ufa
<Monarquista> não se preocupe não!
<ebm> ehehhehe
<g4scan> nao ebm
<Monarquista> isso é confidencial, o programa não deixa vazar não...
<Monarquista> ebm, quando for assim, vai lá no nome freenode e digita, mesmo que vc erre alguma coisa só quem ve é vc! ;)
<ebm> valeu cara,
<ebm> eae galera, quanto tempo de linux vcs tem?
<Monarquista> eu uso desde o Kurumin 6.0.
<xGrind> Monarquista; \o
<Taquaritinga_sp> eu desde o conectiva
<ebm> já eu instalei faz uns 3 meses ...........
<Monarquista> xGrind, vou falar pra sua mãe que vc ainda não foi dormir muleque... :P
<ebm> vi o link .... do nada baixei, do nada instalei
<ebm> e nao largo mais
<Monarquista> ebm, qual Linux tá ai...?!
<josue1> uou
<ebm> ubuntu 10.04
<josue1> blz pinguinsada
<ebm> mas nem vo por enquanto coloca o 10.10
<josue1> bom dia
<Monarquista> ebm, vou lhe dar um presente caso vc já não o tenha...
<ebm> qual?
<Monarquista> josue1, /o\
<Monarquista> ebm, um livro! SHOW!
<ebm> opa ............. com toda certeza eu quero velho,
<Monarquista> ops, erre no braço... \o/ :P
<ebm> de linux?
<Monarquista> pode crer...
<Monarquista> ^^
<xGrind> Monarquista; kk
<ebm> to lendo nesse momento o GNU FERRAMENTAS
<xGrind> ebm; da uma olhada no youtube e procura por historia do linux
<ebm> certo, vou procurar agora
<josue1> ei vc ja viu o improprietario
<ebm> mais pra frente se Deus quiser vou fazer curso de linux
<ebm> aquelas certificações
<josue1> ta la a istoria do gnulinux
<ebm> como estou fazendo analise de sistemas, mais pra frente vou fazer segurança
<josue1> ebm
<g4scan> uahsua eu estava re-lendo ontem a historia de quando o linus criou o primeiro codigo e anunciou para a usenet
<josue1> viu o imrpoprietario?
<josue1> improprietario
<ebm> nao josuel ...... o que é isso?
<josue1> ja te passo o link
<Monarquista> ebm, http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante.htm
<ebm> po legal, a historia do linux está em portuga eheheh ........... valeu pelo link velho
<xGrind> ebm portugues brasil
<ebm> vou dar uma saida pra ver esse video e fumar, ja ja volto, valeu galera
<xGrind> ebm; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvIUSIjZ4Ok
<josue1> ebm http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Documentario-INPROPRIETARIO-O-Mundo-do-Software-Livre
<josue1> ebm http://telona.org/?s=inproprietario
<ebm> valeu josuel, vou fazer o download agora
<g4scan> mais facil ler http://www.infowester.com/linux5.php
<g4scan> rsrsr
<Monarquista> ebm, pegou o livre rapaz... :S
<g4scan> bem pratico
<ebm> é velho, e olha que passei 2 semanas seguidas tentando arrumar o nvidia, acho que se fosse outro já tinha parado no primeiro dia
<ebm> já bati na mesa, já xinguei todo mundo, mas depois consegui arrumar de tanto fuçar
<ebm> eu nao conseguia instalar o nvidia nem ferrando, pelo tutorial que pegava na net nenhum ajudava ........... toda hora eu tinha que desinstalar e tal ...passei mó perre eheheh, ae depois fui fuçando no terminal e deletei o xorg.conf, ae funcionou mas sem a placa de video, ae fuçando na net achei um xorg compativel com minha placa, copiei e colei e funcionou
<Monarquista> ebm, nvidia é molezinha brow Quero ver vc dar jeito na sis da vida, se vc conseguir ganha até o premio nobel da paz... :P
<Monarquista> AUHSUAHSUAHSUHAUSHAUHSUAHSUAHHSUHAHSUA
<ebm> kkkkkk velho, pelo tanto que ouço falar dessa SIS, quero passar longe dela
<g4scan> eu ja tive rsrs
<g4scan> qdo tive um desktop onboard
<ebm> eu só continuei a usar o linux, por causa de uma resposta que um cara me deu .......ele falou assim ........."velho, se vc usar o linux pensando que está no windows vc já era, o conceito é diferente" ........ ae coloquei isso na cabeça e to usando
<ebm> ae que fui ver, que o problema não é o linux mas sim os pessoal que só faz peças para o windows
<Monarquista> o querido pinhuins é muito discriminado ainda, mas tá ganhando moral! :)
<ebm> é né, eu aos poucos estou fazendo a cabeça de uns amigos meu
<ebm> é que o problema que eu vi quando comecei é justamente na instalação de programas, acho que isso desanima os pessoal que não tem paciencia e tal
<Monarquista> ebm, perseverança, é a palavra chave pra o seu sucesso no mundo open source! :)
<Monarquista> aliás, pra tudo na vida né verdade...?!
<josue1> ebm
<josue1> axo o link do dow
<josue1> do improprietario
<josue1> se ñ ta aqui o
<josue1> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H9BCP8VK
<ebm> monarquista, como vc pode ver, minha memoria da cpu está no maximo kkkkkkkkk
<ebm> galera, http://imagebin.ca/view/d66VDEv.html .......
<ebm> josuel, já estou baixando eheh
<josue1> blz
<ebm> ae monarquista, coloquei a imagem do meu screen
<josue1> cara desse geito vcs me umilham
<ebm> josuel, valeu pelo link
<josue1> eu tenho um merda de sis
<ebm> kkkkkk
<ebm> e ta funcionando de boa?
<josue1> q ñ faz nada em 3d
<josue1> so 2d
<Monarquista> ebm, já aprendeu a esfrescurar o desktop todo né man... :p
<ebm> puuuuutz
<ebm> kkkkkkk, monarquista, foi a primeira coisa que aprendi
<ebm> na hora foi compiz, tweak, emerald
<Monarquista> tarado...
<Monarquista> RSRSRSRSRS...!
<ebm> eheheh
<ebm> e eu tinha deixado o pc zero bala, ........meu pc tava melhor que o da nasa ........ ae fui fuçar no sistema pra ver como ele guarda o login e senha ..... nisso fui querer burla o sistema, ....... nisso o pc deu pau, tive que reinstalar o ubuntu e perdi tudo que eu tinha
<zTorun_> qual foi galera! Belezinha tds "D
<ebm> beleza
<ebm> ae monarquista, caramba velho, existe mesmo esse livro do ubuntu???
<ebm> vou ver se acho pra comprar
<Monarquista> existe sim , já foi lançado a um tempo, é igual a esse ai só que impresso! :)
<Monarquista> mas em ingles já tem as toneladas deles já... :P
<ebm> osso né velho, pena que em portugues não tem muita coisa ...........
<ebm> tambem, o mundo inteiro faz tudo em ingles ................. mas quem sabe um dia o brasil se torna lider mundial, ae quero ver a cara dos gringo aprendendo portugues
<g4scan> dps que comecei a faculdade fui forçado a aprender ingles, hj vejo que os melhores artigos e livros estao em ingles
<g4scan> ja  deixei de fazer mta coisa por nao ler em ingles ;~
<duke3d> mto improvavel.. mas facil o mundo comecar a aprender 'chines'
<duke3d> ou mandarin sei la
<g4scan> hm
<g4scan> em questao das editoras
<g4scan> traduzirem os livros
<g4scan> no brasil nao tem esforço algum da parte delas
<g4scan> pois em ingles tem diversas linguas passadas para tal
<ebm> g4scan ....... verdade né velho, ......... duke, pensando pelo lado de que nenhum império fica pra sempre, a china será o proximo império, infelizmente o brasil ainda vai demorar
<ebm> verdade
<Monarquista> ingles e a lingua materna da ti! Nõa vai mudar isso nunca! :D
<Monarquista> *não...
<ebm> ahhh monarca ............. eu penso assim .......... como foi eles que inventaram o ingles vai ficar durante um bom tempo, mas daqui a uns 100 anos, outros países vai criar algo melhor que a tecnologia de hoje, ae a lingua deles vai ser a referencia
<g4scan> se ainda existirmos
<g4scan> rsrsrs
<ebm> com certeza não ............. eu nao vo passa dos 40 ..........cigarro e bebida e pizza é osso
<Monarquista> antes de 100 anos o mundo como o ser humano conhece já vai ter isso pro saco a muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutios...
<Monarquista> Mutos...
<ebm> é cara
<Monarquista> * Muitos...
<g4scan> é obvio que a tecnologia avança sempre, mais o mundo está se degradando cada vez mais
<duke3d> nem fale em pizza haha
<duke3d> ja como demais
<duke3d> espero viver pelo menos aos 75 anos :D
<duke3d> ja ta bom
<ebm> é velho, hoje em dia, quem passa dos 60 já é um vencedor ..... hoje os pessoal morre por nada
 * didi achava que a expectativa de vida mundial estava aumentando com o tempo
<ebm> ou se vc quiser faz igual o WALT DISNEY, conjela seu corpo ae quando inventarem um jeito de descongelar vc vai viver no futuro eheeh
<Monarquista> ebm, chegou o livro ai já...?!
<ebm> ahhh didi ....... a expectativa pode até estar .......... mas os ladrão não colabora
<didi> ebm: Ladrão não é o cara que rouba e assassino o cara que mata?
<ebm> opa, já sim, amanha vou ler ele,
<ebm> é que o ladrão é o futuro assassino, como uma coisa leva a outra né eheheh
<didi> o.O
<duke3d> bah. ainda bem que em pais desenvolvido... essas coisas quase que nao existes
<g4scan> rpz hj em dia acho que ladrao ta matando menos que as pessoas consideradas normais viu
<ebm> é né,
<ebm> ou os pessoal estão matando mais, ou a midia está mostrando mais né
<Monarquista> g4scan, ninguem que é normal tira a vida de outro..
<duke3d> o offtopic rolando por aqui!!!
<duke3d> Monarquista, eh verdade
<duke3d> prova que existe o mal nesse mundo
<duke3d> a Patricia eh prova disso
<duke3d> ziuHZHIUHziuHZI
<Monarquista> duke3d, não existe off topic existe dead topic, é sobre isso que vc quiz se referir...!? :P
<duke3d> LOL
<ebm> g4scan, o seu nick tem haver com hacker e tal?
<duke3d> O.O
<duke3d> H4ck3r?
<duke3d> BL4CK H4T
<ebm> ahhh, scan né .ehehe me lembro de algo hacker
<duke3d> L33T
<ebm> eheheh
<duke3d> se lembra de port scan?
<ebm> isso kkkkkk
<ebm> sei lá onde vi isso
<duke3d> antigamente eu pingava os enderecos de uma subnet... hj em dia nem tenho coragem
<ebm> Monarquista, valeu pelos livros
<duke3d> pode da problema haha
<ebm> kkkkkkkkkk
<duke3d> pode pensar que eu sou hacker
<ebm> quando se é mais novo vc não tem medo de nada né, o tempo passa, ae da medo de tudo
<g4scan> nao ebm heheeh
<duke3d> pra mim foi assim ebm
<duke3d> quando mais vc sabe, mas vc teme haha
<duke3d> ignorance is bliss
<g4scan> ao contrario, eu gosto de segurança da informação ebm
<ebm> o segredo é o seguinte ..........invadi algum servidor do governo .......... depois, pega o hd, faça dele em pedaços, quebra todo seu pc, não deixe vestigio de nada, qualquer coisa foi o vizinho
<g4scan> hehehe
<Vamp> aew xD
<ebm> curto tambem scan .......... mais pra frente vou fazer um tecnologo de segurança
<Vamp> alguem muito fodalhão em linux ai pode me ajudar? xD primeiro dia mexendo, ta meio tenso kkk
<duke3d> regra numero 1
<duke3d> # rm -rf /
<duke3d> lol
<ebm> vamp, pergurta pros pessoal ae que eles te ajudam, eu mesmo num sei nada nada nada
<ebm> kkkkk
<Vamp> EAKSOPPOASKEPOKASPOE
<Vamp> blz
<ebm> , ahhh, é só joga esse codigom, num system(), manda um execultave de uma calculadora e ja era
<Vamp> pera aew q a namorada ta no tel kkk
<Vamp> ja volto
<g4scan> ebm tirei este nick por causa do meu oculos http://moto-images.caradisiac.com/IMG/jpg/7/1/1/3/1/Gascan.jpg
<g4scan> uaishuiasa da oakley
<g4scan> gosto mto de oakley
<g4scan> :]
<ebm> ahhhh tá eheheh
<g4scan> gascan ducatti
<g4scan> ;]
<Monarquista> ebm, disponha man, tendo como nós sempre ajuda! :D
<gbs> z_z
<duke3d> GB]\\
<duke3d> gbs, http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1121.snc4/148322_1328577474748_1840318153_603294_5025494_n.jpg
<ebm> galera, boa noite a todos, josuel obrigado pelo filme, Monarquista, valeu pelo livro e tutoriais
<duke3d> meu cantinho. lp;
<ebm> até breve
<duke3d> ebm, ate
<zTorun_> ae galera meu Eclipse e meu gPHPEdit está em Inglês será que tem como eu colocar em português??
<Monarquista> ebm, até hoje de dia rapaz, se não vc tá morto se não voltar aqui hoje... :P
<ebm> duke3d, é seu quarto? vc está usando o windows ae na foto??? traidor kkkkkkkkkkkk zuera
<ebm> kkkkkk
<duke3d> ebm, traidor nao.. soh tenho windows no desktop mesmo pra jogar
<ebm> eheheh zuera velho
<ebm> ae, fui
<duke3d> vlw
<duke3d> agora mesmo to no linux no netbook
<Monarquista> bom final de semana. :)
<duke3d> eu tenho que terminar de estudr
<gbs> ?
<duke3d> gbs, mandei uma url com virus pra vcc entrar
<duke3d> hah
<duke3d> pra linux
<duke3d> espero que nao tenha entrado com o firefox, ou que pelo menos tenha ele atualizado
<duke3d> ;)
<gbs> po
<gbs> q merda hein
<duke3d> vc entrou?
<duke3d> o.o
<duke3d> soh uma fotro msm
<gbs> entrei ué
<duke3d> organizei o cantinho e o cara acha uma merda
<duke3d> blah
<duke3d> ......
<Vamp> alguem que manja bem de linux ai poderia me ajudar? ^^
<gbs> faz a pergunta
<gbs> se alguém souber, talvez responda :=)
<Vamp> tpw
<Vamp> eu tenho um dedicado da ovh, e acesso ele remotamente, a versão é Ubuntu Server 10.10
<Vamp> só que eu instalei a versão gráfica para poder acessar pelo NX
<Vamp> mas acho que o pacote veio bugado
<Vamp> porque aqueles icones de maximizar, minimizar e fexar não estão aparecendo em cima das janelas
<Vamp> sabe o pq disso? :X
<gbs> eh, não sei
<Vamp> hehe
<Vamp> blz
<Vamp> vlw
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<Vamp> boa \o
<vitorlobo> falae rapazeada
<vitorlobo> =D
<Vamp> blz manow (:
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> ouvindo techno tenso
<vitorlobo> tuntz tuntz tuntz
<Vamp> KASPOEASE
<Vamp> to ouvindo um hardstyle
<Vamp> manja bastante de linux manow?
<vitorlobo> nada
<vitorlobo> instalei por agora
<Vamp> vixi kkk
<Vamp> tmb
<vitorlobo> mas to adorando o ambiente de programação dele
<vitorlobo> fantastico
<Vamp> sim, é bem bacana mesmo
<vitorlobo> estudo python
<vitorlobo> dai é mão na roda
<sandrossv> python S2
<g4scan> uihsuias programação
<g4scan> estou louco
<g4scan> com um algoritmo aqui
<vitorlobo> comprei um livro de algoritmo hj
<vitorlobo> coincidencia tu ter falado
<g4scan> vitorlobo qual?
<vitorlobo> 320 paginas
<g4scan> preciso e um pq minha logica está falhando
<g4scan> bo
<g4scan> bom
<vitorlobo> ALGORITMO Lógica para Desenvolvimento de Programa de Computadores
<g4scan> eu estava lendo do guilherme lages mto bom
<vitorlobo> José Augusto N.G.Manzano
<vitorlobo> aquele learning python da O really de 600 paginas
<vitorlobo> detonei num mes a zorra
<vitorlobo> me empolguei
<vitorlobo> :S
<g4scan> tenho que fazer um algoritmo usando matriz para registrar nome dos produtos e valores vendidos somar armazenar em banco de dados
<g4scan> aisauhsuahsa
<vitorlobo> esse q comprei
<vitorlobo> ele segue a ISO 5807
<vitorlobo> legal isso
<g4scan> vc pagou qto nele?
<vitorlobo> 104
<g4scan> preço bacana
<vitorlobo> comprei na saraiva
<g4scan> comprei um livro ontem
<g4scan> mais nao de algoritmo de fundamentos, paguei 150 pilas
<vitorlobo> vi um de C++ caraio
<vitorlobo> livro enorme
<g4scan> biblia
<g4scan> ;P
<vitorlobo> maior q o novo e o velho testamento juntos
<vitorlobo> :P
<g4scan> kkkk
<vitorlobo> é uma linguagemq  vou estudar mais pra frente
<g4scan> curiosidade?
<vitorlobo> so pra dar uma base maior...uma vez q python apesar de ser fantástico n é tao popular assim
<vitorlobo> qto java por exemplo .......
<g4scan> python roda aplicativos para win tbm?
<vitorlobo> roda
<g4scan> maneiro
<g4scan> igual java?
<vitorlobo> o chato é q windows n vem python no default
<g4scan> multiplataforma
<vitorlobo> tem q baixar o package
<g4scan> pdc
<vitorlobo> python é mais abrangente q java
<vitorlobo> "muito mais"
<g4scan> pq?
<g4scan> vc é a terceira pessoa que me fala sobre python hj
<vitorlobo> pq ele vai muito além das aplicações java....como também importa modulos em java
<g4scan> estou quase me convencendo a estudar python
<vitorlobo> Jynthon ;P
<didi> ???
<g4scan> iahsuiahsa
<didi> <vitorlobo> python é mais abrangente q java
<didi> ?
 * g4scan slaps didi around a bit with a large trout
<vitorlobo> MUITO MAIS
<vitorlobo> mas muito mais mesmo
<didi> Hein?
<didi> Poderia elaborar um pouco mais?
<vitorlobo> sim claro
<vitorlobo> um momento
<g4scan> google.com ;x
<g4scan> uashuiahs
<didi> E definir o que é "abrangente" nesse contexto.
<g4scan> zueira
<g4scan> ;]
<g4scan> loading...
<g4scan> acho que deu looping ;x
<g4scan> estou a 1 semana tentando um vhost la no freenode mais ta tenso
<g4scan> ;\
<vitorlobo> didi: entao
<vitorlobo> didi: Python permite que programas sejam escritos de forma compacta e legível. Programas escritos em Python são tipicamente muito menores que os equivalentes em Java... por várias razões
<vitorlobo> didi: os tipos de dados de alto nível permitem que você expresse operações complexas em uma única instruçã
<vitorlobo> didi: agrupamento de instruções é feito por indentação ao invés de começar e terminar com chaves
<vitorlobo> didi: enhuma declaração de variável ou argumento é necessária
<vitorlobo> *nenhuma
<didi> Certo...
<vitorlobo> didi: Você pode escrever um programa em C/C++/Java, mas pode levar muito tempo de desenvolvimento para conseguir um primeiro rascunho do programa. Python é mais simples de usar, disponível em Windows, Mac OS X, e sistemas operacionais Unix, e te ajudará a terminar seu trabalho mais rápido.
<vitorlobo> didi: além do que, python importa java, C, C++ etc
<didi> http://pootle.python.org/build/pt/tutorial/appetite.html
<vitorlobo> ou seja, vc pode trampar com java usando python
<vitorlobo> eo contrario não
<vitorlobo> :P
<didi> Você entendeu o que copiou?
<vitorlobo> didi: sim entendi
<didi> OK.
<didi> Poderia me explicar então:
<vitorlobo> didi: inclusive ja li esse livro
<didi> <vitorlobo> python é mais abrangente q java
<didi> E principalmente:
<didi> <vitorlobo> mas muito mais mesmo
<vitorlobo> didi: python dá uma possibilidade maior de programação do que java , re-utiliza códigos em java, a sintaxe é mais objetiva, a linguagem é mais atualizada e de altíssimo nível
<vitorlobo> entendeu?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<didi> Acho que temos uma definição diferente de "mais abrangente".
<vitorlobo> inclusive, o java esta sendo ameaçado de não ser mais usados em novos S.Oś
<didi> ???
<vitorlobo> didi: ou seja, o python  engloba reúne diversos argumentos que tornam desnecessario o estudo do java...oq java faz, python faz e muito mais
<vitorlobo> didi: deu pra entender agora ou preciso desenhar?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<didi> Certo...
<vitorlobo> didi: professor e de java ainda? acertei?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<didi> Nenhum dos dois.
<vitorlobo> pareceu irritadinho pelas afirmações
<vitorlobo> :
<vitorlobo> :P
<didi> ?
<didi> Não.
<g4scan> disserte sobre o termo abrangente didi
<g4scan> :D
<didi> Estava interessado em saber o que você queria dizer com "abrangente".
<didi> Eu não tenho o que dizer.
<g4scan> :)
<vitorlobo> -.-
<sandrossv> pra mim abrangente = rodar em mais plataformas xD
<g4scan> eu acho que abrangente é algo que pode expandir em diversos sentidos em que se analisa, vai alem
<g4scan> errado?
<g4scan> :]
<didi> g4scan: Uma boa definição. Mas nem era isso que eu estava interessado, mas sim na comparação.
<g4scan> agora fiquei encucado
<g4scan> aushuahsa
<g4scan> a ta
<g4scan> :]
<g4scan> uffa
<g4scan> -.-
<g4scan> pibarnas
<vitorlobo> sandrossv: depende do contexto
<vitorlobo> sandrossv: inclusive, python é multiplataforma também
<vitorlobo> roda em todas
<vitorlobo> :P
<g4scan> sera que algum celular ja roda aplicativos em python?
<vitorlobo> g4scan: vitorlobo> didi: ou seja, o python  engloba reúne diversos argumentos que tornam desnecessario o estudo do java...oq java faz, python faz e muito mais
<g4scan> entao
<g4scan> pq python integra java?
<vitorlobo> englobar diversos argumentos, seria o mesmo que expandir em diversos sentidos
<vitorlobo> :P
<g4scan> hm
<vitorlobo> g4scan: se vc é programador java e ta aprendendo python...e so sabe resolver algo em java, vc pode importar o modulo java em python
<vitorlobo> interagir
<didi> vitorlobo: Como?\
<vitorlobo> g4scan: ou se em uma empresa vc é obrigado a usar java...e vc tem preferencia por python...vc pode fazer o mesmo
<vitorlobo> didi: importando o java... ue Jython =  java em python
<didi> ?????
<vitorlobo> didi: qual sua duvida?
<didi> Jython é python rodando na JVM.
<vitorlobo> didi: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/javaclass/0.1
<vitorlobo> didi: apesar de rodar em JVM, é a integração das duas linguagens, em outras palavras, disse que python importa java
<vitorlobo> didi: falei algo errado?
<didi> Isso é outro coisa além de jython.
<didi> Cara, você tá meio sem rumo.
<vitorlobo> didi: estou sem rumo pq disse q python importa modulos em java?
<vitorlobo> didi: ta de implicancia hein?
<vitorlobo> é falta de mulher?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<didi> Você sabe o que é isso que você me deu o link?
<vitorlobo> www.mclass.com.br
<vitorlobo> divirta-se
<vitorlobo> =D
<didi> Certo...
<vitorlobo> didi: sim sei
<didi> OK.
<vitorlobo> didi: eu disse q python importa java, te mostrei isso via o site.
<vitorlobo> didi: por mais q Jython seja em JVM, isso só reforça minha tese
<vitorlobo> o.O
<didi> Quanta besteira.
<vitorlobo> didi: agora se tu ta de implicancia escrota
<vitorlobo> didi: por isso q dos trapalhões eu so curtia mussum
<vitorlobo> didi escroto chato da miséria
<vitorlobo> :S
 * vitorlobo falomsmo
<vitorlobo> g4scan: http://www.pyscript.blogspot.com/
<vitorlobo> g4scan: é meu o blog...da um look no Porque python?
<g4scan> vou dar uma olhada vitorlobo estou curioso nesta linguagem
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: falar mano
<vitorlobo> *fala
<maraujo_3> bom dai polvo
<sandrossv> vitorlobo: Conhece o Renato Gil ?
<vitorlobo> suadeira da porra aqui
<vitorlobo> :S
<maraujo_3> opa
<maraujo_3> tranquilo
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> sandrossv: sim pq?
<vitorlobo> =D
<maraujo_3> aki de dai foi um inferno
<maraujo_3> e o ar deu pane
<maraujo_3> passei a tarde com a porta da loja aberta
<sandrossv> vitorlobo: Então mantem os creditos dele =X
<vitorlobo> to dormindo com ventilador de teto e de chão
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> como assim de chao? OO
<vitorlobo> sandrossv: a..pensei q li raul gil
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuauhauhahuaa
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> tb
<vitorlobo> sandrossv: renato gil nunca ouvi falar
<g4scan> vitorlobo eita vi la q vc tbm faz s.i
<g4scan> uihauiha
<g4scan> está em que periodo?
<vitorlobo> segundo
<g4scan> \o
<maraujo_3> serve a preta gil?
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhahuahuahuauha
<vitorlobo> eu pego hein
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> ne pq ela é gordinha q eu deixo de liberar n
<vitorlobo> =D
<g4scan> está aprendendo python na facul vitorlobo ?
<maraujo_3> gente
<maraujo_3> alguem ai tem um bug no empathhy
<maraujo_3> que qdo add um novo contato fica como bloqueado?
<vitorlobo> g4scan: na minha facul vc pode escolher uma linguagem e estuda-la até o fim do curso...inclusive fazer as provas com ela
<maraujo_3> a pessoa ve sua msg mas aparece que ela ta digitando
<vitorlobo> g4scan: dai escolhi python e estudo por conta propria
<maraujo_3> e nao as msgs dela
<g4scan> vitorlobo interessante
<vitorlobo> se vc esperar a facul te ensinar algo q vc tem vontade de aprender
<vitorlobo> demora hein?
<g4scan> é federal vitorlobo ?
<maraujo_3> e dai ce tem que entrar pelo msn da micosoft e desbloq?
<vitorlobo> g4scan: federalmente privada
<vitorlobo> :P
<g4scan> hehehe
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> alguem?
<maraujo_3> alguem?
<maraujo_3> :(
<vitorlobo> n lembro
<vitorlobo> o.O
<maraujo_3> gente costumo dizer que facul é igual a uam vela no matagal a noite com vento
<vitorlobo> mtus anos de windows
<maraujo_3> tu tem q ter espirito autodidata
<vitorlobo> tantos bugs diarios
<vitorlobo> q lembrar de um
<maraujo_3> e empreendedor
<vitorlobo> é dificil
<maraujo_3> senaum fio
<g4scan> o unico bug q eu tenho é de que todas as mulheres que falam cmgo querem se envolver acho que esse emphaty aqui está com algum encanto maraujo_3
<maraujo_3> ta na roça
<maraujo_3> com net a radio
<maraujo_3> ta bom narciso
<vitorlobo> g4scan: se vc chama isso de bug, se fixar tu vira viado?
<vitorlobo> o.O
 * vitorlobo rindo
<maraujo_3> tu é filho do silvio santos?
<g4scan> kkk
<g4scan> nada
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<g4scan> sai
<vitorlobo> uhaauhauhauhahuauhahuahua
<g4scan> bug do bein
<g4scan> :>
<vitorlobo> vc q falo
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhauhahuahuaa
<vitorlobo> to pegando uma gordinha ae ne
<vitorlobo> dai de vez em quando fico veno filme de putaria com gordinha pra vê se rola
<vitorlobo> q noia hein
<vitorlobo> :S
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> ta ai nunca precisei disso nao
<maraujo_3> a gente tem uma mente naturalmente psico
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> talvez pq vc nunca foi desarmador de bomba
<maraujo_3> tinha esse medo
<maraujo_3> mas fiquei com uma e cara foi massa
<vitorlobo> vc ja capturou algum pokemon do mal na sua pokebola?
<maraujo_3> qqr dia desses pergunto como ta o micro dela
<vitorlobo> eu já
<maraujo_3> preciso dar uma assitencia
<vitorlobo> uma vez peguei um charlizard q pqp
<vitorlobo> :S
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: mas trambolho eu so peguei
<maraujo_3> faz parte do oficio
<vitorlobo> nunca comi trambolho
<maraujo_3> evolucão
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: é uma cilada bino....vc começar por evolucionismo...dai vc dá o picote na nega, pula de evolucionismo pra criacionismo
<vitorlobo> oq era pra evoluir
<vitorlobo> se criou
<vitorlobo> um bacuriu
<vitorlobo> :S
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> gente vamo falar de ubuntu q eh mais sussa
<maraujo_3> senaum isso rende
<vitorlobo> auhuhaahuhaua
<maraujo_3> aki nao entra menina nao?
<vitorlobo> entrou ontem
<vitorlobo> uma tal de...
<vitorlobo> [celia]
<vitorlobo> puxei papo mas saiu fora cedo
<vitorlobo> :S
<maraujo_3> uia
<maraujo_3> lembrei do celtix
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> eu uso aquela cadeira de patrao confortavel no pc
<g4scan> #bate-papo
<g4scan> :P
<vitorlobo> essa cadeira com esse calor
<g4scan> srsrsr
<vitorlobo> pqp
<vitorlobo> junta um cheiro de suor
<vitorlobo> um cc
<vitorlobo> xo ve se tem algum canal com mulher
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> aroma natural de chifre queimado
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: tava na livraria hj ne...dai na capa da sexy da geisi arruda tinha uma declaraçao assim do leonardo cantor:
<vitorlobo>  Homem sem chifre, é como um animal sem defesa
<vitorlobo> auhuahuhahaa sacanagem
<vitorlobo> bixo escroto
<vitorlobo> ou era assim
<vitorlobo>  Homem sem chifre, é um animal indefeso
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhhuauhauhaa
<maraujo_3> chifre foi feito pra homem
<maraujo_3> boi so usa de ousado
<vitorlobo> aquela geisy é bobinha
<vitorlobo> mas é gostosa hein
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> aquela facul q esculachou ela
<vitorlobo> foi o movimento GLS
<vitorlobo> so pode
<vitorlobo> :|
<maraujo_3> bobinha?
<vitorlobo> sim...ela é mtu viajada
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> parece q puxa uma maconha
<maraujo_3> ela eh uma anta
<maraujo_3> mas ta cheia da grana
<maraujo_3> tem bunda
<vitorlobo> gostosa po
<vitorlobo> deixa a poeira baixar
<vitorlobo> q a gente manda um mail pra ela
<vitorlobo> cantando ela
<vitorlobo> de repente cola
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> auhauhuhuha
<maraujo_3> nada cara
<maraujo_3> kilo ali eh de luxo
<maraujo_3> so pra executivo
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<vitorlobo> mas ela é uma anta esqueceu?
<vitorlobo> posso ser um bill gates
<sandrossv> vcs moram aonde ?
<vitorlobo> basta uma anta acreditar
<vitorlobo> salvador BA =]
<deusr> alguém pode testar uma coisa pra mim?
<sandrossv> hmm
<deusr> ve se tem o arquivo..
<deusr> /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils
<sandrossv> Entendo pq tu acha a geisi gostosa
<deusr> alguém pode ver aí pra mim?
<didi> deusr: Não.
<vitorlobo> sandrossv: com saco de pão na cabeça, muitas mulheres sao
<deusr> didi, ok, vlw
<sandrossv> deusr: nem aqui
<deusr> ok, vlw
<vitorlobo> sandrossv: http://imgs.sidneyrezende.com/srzd/upload/c/a/capa_sexy_geisy_230x310_divulgacao.jpg
<vitorlobo> se vc disser q isso n é gostosa
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> das duas uma ou vc é boiola, ou vc é boiola
<vitorlobo> o.O
<maraujo_3> eu sou de salvador ba
<maraujo_3> pq?
<sandrossv> ou eles usam photoshop
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: nois
<maraujo_3> opa
<maraujo_3> massa
<vitorlobo> sandrossv: rpz mulher realmente feia, nem photoshop resolve
<vitorlobo> vai por mim
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhauhaa
<sandrossv> photoshop faz milagres
<vitorlobo> sandrossv: ai eu pego firme sem photoshop
<vitorlobo> sandrossv: eu pego uma com gimp fácil
 * vitorlobo rindo
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> e ai didi
<maraujo_3> ]tu ta ai nem vi
<didi> maraujo_3: ;)
<maraujo_3> cara to ki puto
<maraujo_3> amanha trabalhar chovendo
<maraujo_3> sem cliente
<maraujo_3> ow raiva do caum
<maraujo_3> galera alguem ai sabe um app bom pra converter / codificar formatos de video?
<maraujo_3> tipo de rmvb pra dvd/mpeg ou vcd/svcd
<maraujo_3> alguem?
<vitorlobo> sandrossv: agora q vi quem é renato gil . n vou credita-lo por 3 motivos. Primeiro que o texto que ele retirou são de 3 livros, segundo pq fiz uma adaptação do texto usei a illustração q ele usou, alguns exemplos q ele usou, porém adaptado a python e com exemplos extras fora os dele
<vitorlobo> sandrossv: =]
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: rpz vo dormir guento esse calor ai n..ta foda
<vitorlobo> abraço ae, boa noite pra quem fica
<vitorlobo> :S
<maraujo_3> valeu cara
<maraujo_3> ta foda mesmo
<maraujo_3> parece dia isso
<sandrossv> lol
 * g4scan sleeping!
<sandrossv> ahh, ja foi dormir
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sandrossv> ctrl-c,ctrl-v é f**a
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> como assim cara palida?
<sandrossv> O cara ali, pego duas pginas, uma com um artigo e outra coma traduação de um livro, deu ctrl-c,ctrl-v em umas partes daqui outras dali e não creditou ninguem
<sandrossv> unica coisa foi q ele adptou os exemplos
<sandrossv> pra python
<sandrossv> mesma coisa q ele fez pra discutir com o didi hehe
<maraujo_3> hum
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> saindo aqui
<maraujo_3> salve geral
<maraujo_3> bom dia
<sandrossv> fui
<rickwap> tem alguem ai?
<rickwap> #ubuntogames
<rickwap> ?'
<rickwap> ?
<Taquaritinga_sp> ????????????????
<Patricia> bom dia
<rootsh> Patricia: dia
<rootsh> pessoal acordando cedo hein
<Patricia|cafe> rootsh, volto ja
<Patricia|cafe> :)
<maraujo_3> bom dia a todos
<maraujo_3> alguem ser vivo na sala?
<maraujo_3> alguem
<maraujo_3> todos mortos?:
<SuBmUnDo> depende
<maraujo_3> opa
<maraujo_3> e ai meu nobre
<maraujo_3> tudo bem?
<SuBmUnDo> com sono mas tudo bem hehehehehe
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> eu acordei as 2.30
<maraujo_3> e hoje vim pra loja
<maraujo_3> abri tem 20 min,
<maraujo_3> me tira uma duvida?
<SuBmUnDo> pergunta se souber
<Patricia|cafe> :D voltei
<SuBmUnDo> eu tiro
<maraujo_3> opa
<maraujo_3> paty minha flor
<maraujo_3> so uma duvida
<Patricia> maraujo_3 oi tudo bem?
<maraujo_3> meu empathy qdo add alguem
<maraujo_3> a pessoa vee minhas msg
<maraujo_3> mas eu vejo a pessoa digitando
<maraujo_3> mas nao chegma as msg da pessoa
<maraujo_3> dai qdo vou no msn do ruimdows
<maraujo_3> a pessoa ta como bloq
<maraujo_3> e tenho q desbloq por la
<maraujo_3> contece com mais alguem?
<Patricia> ah sim
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> comigo
<Patricia> maraujo_3 a cada vez que vou add alguem
<Patricia> eu preciso adicionar ela e ela me adicionar
<Patricia> e depois eu desbloquear e ela fazer o mesmo
<SuBmUnDo> eu nao sei nao uso este empathy
<maraujo_3> hum tendido
<maraujo_3> tu usa o msn-pecan paty?
<Patricia> isso acontece com amsn emesene
<Patricia> e agora ate o empathy :O
<Patricia> maraujo_3, nao
<maraujo_3> hummm
<maraujo_3> oks
<maraujo_3> q calor infernal aqui
<maraujo_3> ]mo solzaum
<maraujo_3> e eu na loja
<Patricia> :S
<maraujo_3> ow odio
<SuBmUnDo> emesene
<Patricia> quem addiciona do linux para windows é bloqueados tambem
<Patricia> e do windows para o linux
<Patricia> uma duvida
<SuBmUnDo> entao deve ser por isso que toda vez tenho q ficar adicionando uma mesma pessoa
<Patricia> gbs esta away :S
<Patricia> entao
<maraujo_3> que louco
<Patricia> http://www.linuxadm.com.br/2008/08/21/rtl8139d-chipset-rtl-falso/
<Patricia> 01:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Patricia> falsa?
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> ne nao ne?
<maraujo_3> jo non sabo
<maraujo_3> mas pode ser que sim
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> Você tem nossa autorização para usar o texto em seu blog.
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> yessssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Patricia> ;d
<Patricia> bem volto ja telefone
<maraujo_3> oka
<YuriBokaleff8y88>  oi
<maraujo_3> oi yuri
<maraujo_3> bom dai
<maraujo_3> dia
<YuriBokaleff8y88>  blz man
<maraujo_3> suave e tranquilo
<maraujo_3> povo vou meter mao nos calculos / planilhas e relatorios
<maraujo_3> parte adm é chata
<maraujo_3> mas faer o q
<maraujo_3> fuime
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Nilodanx52> pessoal preciso de um programa similar que o vision do windows. alguem tem o nome pra ubuntu ae???
<CaioAlonso> Nilodanx52, vision ou visio?
<Nilodanx52> é pra projetos de plantas
<Nilodanx52> planta baixa e tals
<CaioAlonso> nictuku, http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/visio/ esse?
<CaioAlonso> acho que não é esse
<CaioAlonso> Nilodanx52, não conheço nenhum programa de planta arquitetônica no linux não
<Nilodanx52> poxa tenho que ficar usando windoww no senai pelo jeito!!!
<Nilodanx52> pq eu normalmente uso o meu not que tem ubuntu 10.10 64bits
<Nilodanx52> ae eu queria mostrar pra muitos tbm que no linux tinha...
<Nilodanx52> mais tudo bem o jeito é usar aplicação online!
<CaioAlonso> Nilodanx52, programas de uso bem específico como esse muitas vezes não têm uma alternativa livre
<GPE> bom dia! gostaria de saber qual o melhor programa para converter  mp4 em dvd
<CaioAlonso> Nilodanx52, dá uma olhada aqui http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Graphics/CAD/index.shtml
<Nilodanx52> vou por o qcad se der certo vlw... se não, tento outros da pagina fui irmão!
<Mano_Chao> salve galera... bom dia!
<pibarnas> bom
<falcon005> brasileiro aqui tem algum???
<MarceloVaz> bom dia
<MarceloVaz> nao estou conseguindo instalar o linucs
<xGrind> MarceloVaz; linucs?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> famelix linucs
<Patricia> 1° Qual o erro | 2° configuração do seu pc | 3° qual versao do Ubuntu
<Pandora> Bom dia!
<Patricia> Pandora bom  dia
<Pandora> Patricia bom dia
<xGrind> Patricia; bom dia anjo
<Patricia> xGrind D: bom dia
<Pandora> galera estou com um problema no meu Gwibber
<gbs> gwibber é meio louco
<Pandora> não estou conseguindo add facebook
<gbs> o meu as vezes nao quer logar, e fica pedindo tela de login direeeto, daí só reiniciando
<Pandora> ja reiniciei não funciona
<Pandora> no notebook funciona direito
<Pandora> mas no pc nao vai ja desinstalei e instalei e nada
<gbs> =p
<MarceloVaz> Patricia
<MarceloVaz> nao entendi o erro esta em ingles
<MarceloVaz> meu pc é um k62 500 com 192 de memoria
<MarceloVaz> versao do ubunto eu nao sei
<MarceloVaz> acho que é o 12
<Patricia> :S
<Monarquista> Good afternoon for you, humans beings.
<Patricia> Monarquista bom dia :)
<Monarquista> Patricia, :)
<Patricia> :)
<eduardo> Bom dia, estou com problema de instalação do driver de rede sem fio, alguém pode me dar uma luz?
<josue> tarde pessoal
<MarceloVaz> eduardo
<MarceloVaz> notebook ?
<MarceloVaz> qual sua placa?
<kalvinno> ola, boa tarde
<kalvinno> tem uma semana que to usando Ubuntu, antes só usei Windows... e to tendo dificuldade com a configuração do EVOLUTION
<kalvinno> alguém pode me dar uma força?
<MarceloVaz> qual a dificuldade?
<MarceloVaz> conta pop3, imap, exchange ?
<kalvinno> pop
<kalvinno> ele baixa até certo ponto
<kalvinno> daí para
<kalvinno> dando mensagem de que email grande demais
<kalvinno> e daí pra frenteenão vai mais
<kalvinno> me orientaram dividir em pastas
<kalvinno> fiz uma pasta pra cada ano, 2006, 2007, 2008 e 2009
<kalvinno> movi pra la os respectivos emails
<kalvinno> mas não adiantou
<kalvinno> ele parou de baixar mesmo de vez...
<kalvinno> li sobre mover o armazenamento do evolution para outra pasta criada
<kalvinno> criei a pasta EMAILS dentro da Documentos
<kalvinno> só não sei como fazer a troca de armazenamento e tals...
<josue> vc usa hotmail
<josue> ?
<kalvinno> sim, hotmail
<josue> pera i
<kalvinno> ok
<g4scan> bom dia! :}
<Monarquista> g4scan, bom dia. :)
<kalvinno> boa tarde rsrsrs
<josue> kalvino
<josue> http://www.oficinadanet.com.br/artigo/2193/configurando_o_evolution_para_enviar_e_receber_emails
<Monarquista> g4scan, ops, boa tarde! :P
<kalvinno> sim Josué
<josue> http://www.oficinadanet.com.br/artigo/2193/configurando_o_evolution_para_enviar_e_receber_emails
<kalvinno> ja vou olhar o link
<josue> http://escovadordebit.blogspot.com/2010/04/configurando-hotmail-via-pop-no.html
<g4scan> vish é tarde hee
<g4scan> :]
<g4scan> Monarquista nem vi a hora que eu dormir
<g4scan> dormi*
<Monarquista> g4scan, sem essa, vc ainda nem acordou... :P
<g4scan> hehe
<Monarquista> rsrsrsrsrsrs
<kalvinno> Josué.. to inddo fazer o que diz o tuto.. vamos ver se funciona
<kalvinno> mas me diga.. e a conta q eu já tenho criada e configurada... devo deixar la.. ou apagaar?
<kalvinno> josue, e desde já obrigadíssimo pela atenção e ajuda MANO!
<josue> falo velinho
<josue> mais vc sabe editar as configuraçoes
<josue> kalvinno mais vc sabe editar as configuraçoes
<kalvinno> eu fiz conforme li noutros sites
<josue> abre o evolutiom
<kalvinno> josue, e coloquei tudo como mandara...
<josue> vai em editar
<kalvinno> baixou até março de 2010 e dpois deu esse errro
<g4scan> aeee
<g4scan> host nov
<josue> e da dois cliques em seu email
<g4scan> o
<g4scan> asiuhauishas
<kalvinno> josue, ja estou la..
<josue> blz
<josue> agora e so fazer conforme o segundo link que mandei
<kalvinno> josue, la tem uma conta do hot... ignoro e adiciono e tal?
<josue> mais e a sua
<josue> ?
<josue> se for a sua edita ela
<josue> kalvinno se ñ cria uma
<kalvinno> josue, ta beleza.. vou ver la.. e desculpe .. pois naõ tinha vista o segundo link...
<josue> blz
<kalvinno> josue, a que está la é a minha... vou tentar editar então né?
<josue> la so tem os dados q vc tem que prencher
<josue> é
<kalvinno> blz.. mitutim por favor..
<kalvinno> josue, conferi item por intem
<kalvinno> tudo estava nos conformes
<josue> ue
<kalvinno> mas continua dando mesmo errro
<kalvinno> peço pra enviar e receber mensagem
<josue> han
<kalvinno> daí vai e aparece barra buscando pop e tal
<kalvinno> e não vai mais...
<kalvinno> peraí q vou te passar aki a mensaagem que costuma aparecer
<kalvinno> só qeu tenho q fechar e abrir o evolution de novo... só aparece na primeira tentativa
<josue> tenta mudar a porta de saida para 25
<kalvinno> olha o que aparece quando clico duas vezes onde disse que tem erro
<kalvinno> Erro Obtendo correio.
<kalvinno> Não foi possível acrescentar mensagem ao arquivo mbox: /home/kalvinno/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox: Arquivo muito grande
<kalvinno> a saída eu té fiz um teste e enviou um email... probis esta na entrada..mas vou la mudar pra 25.. quem sabe funcione, né?
<g4scan> 25 é smtp
<josue> é
<g4scan> isto aí é sendmail?
<josue> o meu ta assim smtp.live.com:25
<kalvinno> Evolution
<kalvinno> mudei pra 25 e enviei mensagem teste.. funcionou
<kalvinno> ou seja... saida blz...
<kalvinno> probis mesmo ta na entrada
<josue> o recebimento do meu ta assim e ta fufando blz
<josue> pop3.live.com:995
<kalvinno> eu desistalei e tentei com o Thunderbird... foi o mesmo... baixou até certo ponto e depois parou... fui tentar o Kmail e veio em inglês e aí nem consegui configurar...
<kalvinno> meu recebimento está igual ao teu
<kalvinno> e funcionou até chegar e parar...
<kalvinno> eu nem preciso dos calendários e tal.... só manipular emails off line mesmo.. se souber outro pra indicar que não o evolution eu vou tentar
<kalvinno> josue, nossas configurações conferem... só o funcionamento q não rsrsrs
<josue> tentA O thunderbird
<josue> pode dar certo
<josue> pq ja ñ tenho ideias mais
<kalvinno> daí li sobre mudar passta de armazenamento.. q segundo o post.. o evolution vai até 2Gb só e tal..mas não sei fazer isso....mudar pasta de armazenamento...
<kalvinno> vou tentar de novo o Thunder...mas ontem ele tb travou... baixo normalmente e parou num certo número e de la não foi mais... como ta acontecendo com o evolution
<kalvinno> heheheh mesmo asssim muuito obrigado..
<kalvinno> josue, eu não preciso desinstalar o evolution antes não né?
<josue> ñ
<kalvinno> então vou la... vamos ver se hoje a coisa vai.... rssrsr
<josue> rsrsr
<kalvinno> sabes a configuração do Thunder?
<kalvinno> mas acho q vai aparecer já configurado ... pois já o tentei por duas vezes...
<kalvinno> sei la.. de repente tem outro gerenciador de emails mais fácil, simplees e leve que esses srsrs
<kalvinno> precisa reiniciar micro depois de instalar?
<kalvinno> está a instalar o Thunderbird....
<GPE> olá pessoal! acabei de fazer um projeto de video no programa devede, mas não consigo gravar no dvd, é a primeira vez q uso esse programa
<GPE> ou se alguém souber de algum outro programa q converta mp4 para dvd e q seja fácil de executar ficarei agradecido
<MarceloVaz> GPE , www.winff.org
<Monarquista> GPE, me diz o nome certinho do programa...?!
<GPE> DeVeDe abaixei no pacote central do ubuntu
<Monarquista> beleza, só ummpouco...
<Monarquista> GPE, http://www.guiadohardware.net/dicas/devede.html espero que lhe ajude man! :)
<GPE> valeu monarca!!!
<YuriBokaleff1y25>  oi
<YuriBokaleff1y25>  blz man
<yro_anjos> Boa tarde...
<yro_anjos> Ubuntu deveria reconhecer automaticamente a impressora conectada?
<sandrossv> Boa Tarde
<MarceloVaz> yro_anjos depende da impressora
<yro_anjos> Tenho duas HP  mas não reconheceu nenhuma quando conectei, quando dou um hp-setup...
<yro_anjos> warning: Qt/PyQt 4 initialization failed.
<yro_anjos> error: hp-setup requires GUI support (try running with --qt3). Also, try using interactive (-i) mode.
<yro_anjos> estou baixando o qt4
<yro_anjos> MarceloVaz: O que vc me diz?
<MarceloVaz> requires GUI support
<MarceloVaz> try running with --qt3
<MarceloVaz> Qt/PyQt 4
<MarceloVaz> pediu qt
<MarceloVaz> acho q é só instalar
<yro_anjos> Eu não tinha ele instalado aqui...
<yro_anjos> estou baixando para tentarrrr
<yro_anjos> qualquer coisa retorno...
<yro_anjos> MarceloVaz: :) valeu
<MarceloVaz> blz
<peregrinator_six> pra quem ainda não viu... http://escovadordebit.blogspot.com/2009/02/vi-este-video-muito-tempo-mas-agora.html :D
<g4scan> tem até uma parada la falando do devede que o GPE perguntou http://escovadordebit.blogspot.com/2009/02/converter-filmes-de-avi-para-dvd-com-o.html
<GPE> blz g4scan
<GPE> vou ver
<GPE> obrigado
<g4scan> nao sei se vai ser util gpe mais vi este link ai enquanto navegava no link que o peregrinator_six passou ;]
<ebm> eae galera
<ebm> boa tarde a todos
<g4scan> boa
<astdarkness> boa tarde!!!
<Ernandes> puts
<geekSapiens> Ernandes: foda né?
<Ernandes> q nada, é calmo d+.. isso stressa
<geekSapiens> Ernandes: ué, bora bagunçar então
<geekSapiens> UdontKnow: acorda! acorda!
 * geekSapiens vai ser banido u.u
<astdarkness> Ernandes: a galera deve tá ocupada
<Ernandes> cheio de problens
<geekSapiens> Ernandes: eu por exemplo tava cagando
<Ernandes> eu tava pegando a vizinha..
<Ernandes> heheh
<astdarkness> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<astdarkness> Ernandes: diz ae o  q tá precisando
<Ernandes> de nadaa
<Ernandes> so to sem algo pra fazerr
<geekSapiens> Ernandes: sabe cagar sem molhar a bunda?
<geekSapiens> eu vi um tutorial a uns dias atrás
<Ernandes> só cagar em pé..
<geekSapiens> ahuaehueuheuheuheauheuheeuhaeuheahueuheauh
<geekSapiens> Ernandes: não! é só colocar um pouco de papel higienico pra flutuar sobre a agua da privada
<Ernandes> tutu rápido
 * geekSapiens vai ser banido u.u
<geekSapiens> e da certo, eu recomendo (Y)
<geekSapiens> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
 * geekSapiens vai jogar
<virtu> finalmente... gravei usando o ubuntu
<Monarquista> virtu, gravou o que...?!
<Monarquista> :p
<virtu> Monarquista, um piano digital, conectado via line in numa realtek alc662
<virtu> salvei em .flac o audio
<Monarquista> opa, beleza man! :)
<Monarquista> parabéns pelo feito! :)
<virtu> agora é reaprender a tocar direito
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/file/_ZT52dy3/Kawai_ES6_Piano_and_Strings.html
<virtu> segue o link Monarquista
<virtu> ta em flac
<virtu> tera que baixar e ouvir no vlc por exemplo
<Khayo> opa pessoal
<Khayo> tem algum jeito de copiar um arquivo pra varias pastas de uma vez pelo terminal?
<vitorlobo> fala rapaziada
<Ernandes> puff
<KhayoVannucci> tem algum jeito de copiar um arquivo pra varias pastas de uma vez pelo terminal?
<Ernandes> vixx
<ruffleS> Khayo, sim
<ruffleS> Khayo, usando shell script
<Khayo> entendi
<Khayo> mas como?
<Khayo> auhaueh
<ruffleS> Khayo, depende de como você quer fazer a copia. explique melhor sua situação
<Khayo> é o seguinte, tenho um arquivo que deve estar no diretório de cada usuário, é um arquivo mp3
<Khayo> aí tenho 200 usuários
<Khayo> e ~nem to afim de colocar um por um
<Khayo> uhaeuhe
<ruffleS> for i in `ls -d /home/*`;do
<ruffleS> sudo cp arquivo.mp3 "$i";
<ruffleS> done
<ruffleS> joga isso num arquivo. a primeira linha do arquivo tem que ser: #!/bin/sh
<ruffleS> salva, torna o arquivo executavel com o comando: chmod +x arquivo
<ruffleS> e depois executa ele: ./arquivo
<ruffleS> :D
<Khayo> o sudo é necessário se eu estiver logado como root?
<ruffleS> não
<ruffleS> crimeboy, hail the master! o/
<Khayo> aueahueah
<Khayo> acho qeu funcionou, ta demorando
<Khayo> auehuaeh
<Khayo> opa
<Khayo> maravilha
<Khayo> funcionou
<ruffleS> beleza
<Khayo> otra pergunta
<Khayo> eu tinha colocado um por vez um outro arquivo dentro dos diretorios, tem como apagar todos eles?
<ruffleS> claro que sim
<Khayo> opa
<ruffleS> vamos ao google novamente...
<Khayo> aueheauh
<Khayo> poxa eu não manjo nada de shell scrips, acho que tá na hora de eu aprender
<ruffleS> Khayo, eu também não sei muito de shell script. mas usar o google é comigo mesmo
<Khayo> aueheauhae
<Khayo> é isso ajuda bastante
<ruffleS> Khayo, ok.. acho que descobri como
<Khayo> um
<ruffleS> vamos usar a mesma base do script anterior
<Khayo> blz
<maraujo_3> tarde povo
<maraujo_3> alguem ai ja viu uma distro alternativa ultimate?
<ruffleS> for i in `find /home -name nomedoarquivo.extensao`;do
<ruffleS> rm "$i"; done
<ruffleS> Khayo, não me responsabilizo se der problema
<ruffleS> heheheh
<Khayo> auehaeuheau
<Khayo> medo
<Patricia> alguem sabe dizer, porque o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras nao vem ja instalado? se sem ele o som nao funciona, vem o drive de video e porque nao os codecs?
<ruffleS> Khayo, pra aumentar a segurança você pode usar -maxdepth no comando find
<geekSapiens> Patricia: ele usa codecs que são proibidos em alguns países
<ruffleS> find /home -maxdepth 1 -name arquivo.extensao
<ruffleS> Khayo,
<Khayo> oi
<Patricia> geekSapiens codecs proibidos :O sabe dizer qual? :S
<maraujo_3> a varia da lei de direirtos autorais
<maraujo_3> uma briga com as gravadoras
<geekSapiens> Patricia: não faço a mínima ideia, mas acho q o mp3 é um deles ;P
<maraujo_3> do mundo todo
<maraujo_3> as mesmas que querem tornar crime o comaprtilhamento de mp3 e outros
<Patricia> geekSapiens jesuis ¬¬,
<maraujo_3> tem o fluendo
<maraujo_3> sim creio q eh sim
<Patricia> geekSapiens conhece alternativo?
<maraujo_3> baixei o fluendo mp3
<maraujo_3> e ouvindo bob pra comprovar
<maraujo_3> a todo volume
<geekSapiens> Patricia: fluendo eu acho
<geekSapiens> sei lá
<geekSapiens> ja faz um tempo q não uso linux
<maraujo_3> :P
<geekSapiens> to desacostumando
<maraujo_3> nem fala com os feos mais
<maraujo_3> to de mal
<Patricia> mmm
<maraujo_3> ppp
<Patricia> melhor solução, "remover ele, o pacote que so sabe trazer problemas" e converter para ogg :D
<maraujo_3> patricia: tenho uma duvida qto ao inkscape posso perguntar aqui?
<Patricia> maraujo_3  inkscape oh my good
<Patricia> maraujo_3, no no no :P, nao sei usar ele direito :S
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> srsr
<maraujo_3> so tem oce e o nozes sempre ausente la no canal
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> alguem mais ?
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> valeu flor
<Patricia> maraujo_3 o Barna-Dormindo
<Patricia> mas esta dormindo
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> sera q ele eh sonambulo
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> preciso abrir ums cdr
<maraujo_3> vi um tuto
<Patricia> ^^
<maraujo_3> mas eh um processo do carvalho
<maraujo_3> mega trabalhoso
<maraujo_3> ou entao exportar em svg
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six
<ruffleS> lol
<maraujo_3> mas algumas conversoes nao ficam legais
<maraujo_3> uol
<Patricia> mmm
<maraujo_3> enfim
<maraujo_3> o meu plugin roda a mil
<maraujo_3> ouvindo kaya - bob + peter tosh
<Patricia> ^^
<ruffleS> got to have kaya now...
<maraujo_3> isso
<maraujo_3> got have kaya now
<maraujo_3> follo raining
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<maraujo_3> folling
<maraujo_3> oia so a nação roots
<ruffleS> for the rain is falling
<maraujo_3> isso
<maraujo_3> vou ouvir zion train
<maraujo_3> ouço sempre qdo to criando
<maraujo_3> inspira
<Khayo> num foi..
<Khayo> uaehuaeh
<Khayo> mas não apago nada que não devia
<Khayo> umm
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> que passas mano?
<Khayo> tentando apagar vários arquivos de uma vez com nome igual em várias pastas
<maraujo_3> Oo
<Patricia> :P
<ruffleS> Khayo, deu mensagem de erro?
<Patricia> rm -rf *.deb
<Patricia> :P
<maraujo_3> no ruimdows tem o glary utilites que busca os duplicados
<maraujo_3> ja no linux nao sabo
<maraujo_3> :p pra vc tb :P
<ruffleS> maraujo_3, tem um chamado fslint
<maraujo_3> hummm
<maraujo_3> bom saber
<ruffleS> fslint - A utility to fix problems with filesystems' data, like duplicate files
<ruffleS> Khayo, usa o fslint como root
<ruffleS> é o jeito...
<Khayo> vo instalar perai
<Khayo> num vo não
<Khayo> aeuheuhea
<Khayo> precisa colocar muita dependencia
<ruffleS> Khayo, depois você remove
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> que eh isso?
<maraujo_3> vo num vou?
<maraujo_3> do panico
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Khayo> aeuhauhe
<Khayo> vo faze isso
<Khayo> auehauehaeuha
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> meu deuso q drama
<maraujo_3> ce viu o the flash?
<maraujo_3> entrou e saiu em menos de 3 milesimos de segundos
<maraujo_3> kkkkk
<Khayo> esquici de avisar que é um ubuntu server
<maraujo_3> ruffles: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m55FxFsHcGI
<maraujo_3> da uma olhada
<maraujo_3> ah tah mero detalhe
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<Khayo> aeuheau
<maraujo_3> povo vou ali tomar cafe
<maraujo_3> fazer ums ligacoes
<maraujo_3> e dar um pulo na casa da mana
<maraujo_3> salve geral e inte mais ver
<maraujo_3> lembrem-se o poder é de vcs!
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/audio/HWtaqQ5D/Final_Fantasy_-_Aeriths_Theme.html
<virtu> ae gravei afgora
<virtu> to aprendendo ainda.. mas ouvem ai.. usei tudo software livre
<virtu> na gravação
<virtu> Ubuntu 10.10 + Audacity
<Khayo> fiz de um jeito porco mais foi mais facil que fazer na mal
<Khayo> find nome do arquivo.mp3 copiei a lista
<Khayo> rm colei a lista
<Khayo> auheauhaehea
<Khayo> funcionou
<Khayo> valew ruffleS
<pibarnas> Khayo: algo assim tb funcionaria, em teoria: sudo find dir -type f -iname "*.xxx" -print0 > waka && xargs -a waka rm -rf; sendo que em waka vc removeria as linhas contendo os arquivos que não quer.
<pibarnas> Khayo: considerando que os arquivos em busca obedeciam a um padrão (xxx).
<Khayo> eram todos com o mesmo nome
<pibarnas> Khayo: então pronto.
<Khayo> e extensão
<pibarnas> Khayo: a opção -a do xargs, faz o comando ler o input de um arquivo, que vc pode manipular, saca?
<geekSapiens> Patricia: http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/8771/13687778.png
<ruffZ|BRB> mactimes, ja assisti esse dvd
<mactimes> ruffZ|BRB ??
<ruffZ|BRB> mactimes, foi mal.. mandei pra pessoa errada
<mactimes> ruffZ|BRB Roger that.
<ruffZ|BRB> aight
<flamethrower> No windows, quando há um problema (ou suspeita) no sistema de arquivos, executo chkdsk /r. No Linux, pelo que entendi, o equivalente para partições ext3 é fsck.ext3 /dev/partição. Isso está correto?
<flamethrower> Estranho o fato de esse comando ser executado muito rapidamente, ao passo que no windows leva um bom tempo.
<Ernandes> puff
<flamethrower> ninguém?
<flamethrower> vocês são bem putinhos, hein?
<Ernandes> sua mae
<flamethrower> agora sim alguém responde...
<flamethrower> :-P
<stargazer> flamethrower, como assim "putinhos" ?
<flamethrower> foi só pra ver se alguém aparecia, hehe
<stargazer> xD
<stargazer> já existe emulador de ps2 ?
<flamethrower> não
<stargazer> flamethrower, tem certeza ?
<g4scan> stargazer vc estava congelado onde?
<g4scan> tem sim
<g4scan> kkk
<stargazer> g4scan, eu tava em coma induzido. xD
<flamethrower> ué, se você sabe, por que perguntou?
<stargazer> flamethrower, eu não sei se tem, por isso eu to perguntando.
<flamethrower> :)
<stargazer> g4scan, Qual e o emulador de psx2 e tão bom quanto o de psx ?
<flamethrower> peraí que eu vou fazer uma busca no google por você
<yro_anjos> Quanta preguiça!
<stargazer> flamethrower, eu já fiz a busca, só quero saber se os emuladores que tem rodam legal.
<flamethrower> isso eu não sei
<flamethrower> pra que tem tanta gente conectada nesse canal sem falar nada?
<gbs> ok, eu saio
<gbs> :DD
<flamethrower> !
<yro_anjos> flamethrower: acho q a finalidade é suporte... e outras coisas que envolve dificuldades para configurar o linux, depois de ter dado uma pesquisada na web
<gbs> flamethrower, ext3 >>>>>>> fs do windows
<gbs> por isso é rapido
<gbs> :P
<stargazer> flamethrower, aqui não pode fica conversando, aqui e canal de suporte técnico
<gbs> e o ext4 >>> ext3 nesse ponto
<gbs> logo
<gbs> ext4 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>^666 fs do windows
<stargazer> flamethrower, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<flamethrower> stargazer: eu sei, mas o canal é muito paradão, podiam falar mais do ubuntu, e tal
<gbs> vo voltar a trabalhar
<gbs> limpando 19M de blacklist do meu squid
<stargazer> flamethrower, verdade, mais quando tem gente conversando os ADM dão comida de rabo. xD
<flamethrower> stargazer: isso se chama "síndrome dos pequenos poderes"
<stargazer> xD
<flamethrower> vou sair (vontade de fazer cocô)
<stargazer> flamethrower, parece que o PCSX2 e bom, to vendo uns videos no youtube e parece ser bom.
<flamethrower> stargazer: sério?
<stargazer> flamethrower, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Nsymfouf0k
<flamethrower> stargazer: vou ver
<crimeboy> d
<crimeboy> oi
<crimeboy> ruffZ|BRB: o/
<marcos> instalei  uma nova  kernel agora o  virtual  box  nao funcio  corrertamente
<marcos> alguempodeme  ajudar  ae
<marcos> alguem pode me  ajudar ai?
<Barna> marcos, vc tem q fazer alguma coisa no vbox, num lembro o q!
<Barna> marcos, me passa a msg de erro q eu lembro!
<marcos> barna:pera ai
<marcos> barna:Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<marcos> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<marcos> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<marcos> as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<Barna> !pastebin|marcos
<ubottu-br> marcos: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<marcos> barna:essa  tbm  Falha ao abrir uma sessão para a máquina virtual ubuntu.
<marcos> The virtual machine 'ubuntu' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Barna> ei Patricia ! tudo bem com vc?
<Barna> marcos, abre um terminal e digita /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Patricia> Barna :) uhum
<Patricia> e com vc?
<Patricia> eita lag kakakaka
<Patricia> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Patricia> :P
<ruffZ|BRB> crimeboy,
<g4scan> Patricia ;*
<gbs> po
<gbs> aprendi uma gambi mto foda
<gbs> o grep fica estupidamente mais rapido :D
<Patricia> ^^
<gbs> toda vez que for fazer grep -v -f arquivo1 arquivo2
<gbs> certificar de antes fazer o arquivo1 passar por | tr '\n' '|' | sed 's/|/\\|/g' | sed 's/\./\\./g' | sed 's/\\|$//g'
<gbs> diminuiu horas
<gbs> num grep que eu faço de um arquivo de 3mb com outro de 20mb
<gbs> antes tava levando horas, agora, 5s
<g4scan> só uso grep para localizar um texto em um arquivo
<g4scan> :]
<g4scan> cat arquivo | grep palavrachave
<gbs> é que eu to trabalhando com listas
<gbs> listas do squid
<g4scan> pdc
<g4scan> ;]
<gbs> dai quero comparar uma lista com a outra, e retirar o que tiver numa, da outra
<g4scan> tem uma blacklist boa seu squid?
<gbs> tem
<gbs> vo colar o output do meu script
<gbs> Pegando os sites que tem que sair da base...
<gbs> Fazendo otimizações...
<gbs> Retirando os sites bugados...
<gbs> Sites retirados
<gbs> 1006530 pornos.txt
<gbs> 1006511 new_pornos.txt
<g4scan> preciso de uma lista :D
<gbs> ta retirando pq tava dando pau, dizendo que já tinha o dominio bloqueado e a lista tava bloqueando o subdominio também
<gbs> g4scan, eu posso te passar as 3 que eu trabalho
<g4scan> gbs ta blockeando por ip tbm?
<gbs> sim
<g4scan> maravilha
<g4scan> :D
<g4scan> vc manda por aqui ou vc hospeda gbs ?
<gbs> http://www.shallalist.de/Downloads/shallalist.tar.gz
<gbs> atualizada toda noite
<gbs> http://urlblacklist.com/cgi-bin/commercialdownload.pl?type=download&file=bigblacklist -- só permite 1 download por dia se eu nao me engano
<g4scan> thanks
<gbs> http://squidguard.mesd.k12.or.us/blacklists.tgz
<gbs> dai eu junto as 3 listas
<gbs> somo a que eu ja tenho
<gbs> e depois rodo meu script pra retirar as redundancias :P
<g4scan> tem um script em php q faz uma limpeza legal tirando duplicados etc
<gbs> hm, eu faço em shell
<g4scan> vou comer
<g4scan> estou verde de fome
<g4scan> ;S
<crimeboy> ruffleS: e ae man blza?
<ruffleS> crimeboy, blz
<ruffleS> crimeboy, i ae?
<crimeboy> massa
<ruffleS> crimeboy, to aqui viciado em True Blood ehheeh
<ruffleS> não consigo parar de assistir :/
<ruffleS> crimeboy, vou assistir TBBT. volto dps
<crimeboy> ruffleS: eu nao consegui gostar do trueblood
<ebm> fala galera, beleza
<ebm> pessoal, acabei de receber essa mensagem ---- "ebm coloca o modo +i ebm" o que significa?
<crimeboy> ebm: temos modos de usuarios aqui no ircd, +i significa idiot
<crimeboy> temos varios modos, +o +c +v
<crimeboy> isso serve pra classificar os usuarios
<ebm> kkkkkkk
<ebm> pensei que i significava .......... inteligente
<Gladonias> Boa noite povo!
<crimeboy> ebm: inteligentes estao em outra rede
<Fabianin> Alguem ai tem a webcam bison?
<Barna> Fabianin, ta com problemas p/ instalar webcam?
<Fabianin> Barna, sim
<Barna> Fabianin, vc sabe qual o chipset dela?
<Fabianin> sim
<Barna> me passa ele!
<Fabianin> ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. M5602 Video Camera Controller
<Fabianin> Barna,
<Barna> Fabianin, 10.10 ou 10.04?
<Fabianin> Barna, 10.10
<Patricia> UdontKnow, esta ai?
<Barna> ok, cha eu pergunta pro oraculo! (google)
<Fabianin> eu ja tentei
<Fabianin> mas no souceforge
<Fabianin> nao consegui baixar o drive
<Fabianin> (na verdade nao achei aonde baixa)
<Barna> procurando!
<Fabianin> ok!
<Ernandes> tenta:  sudo rmmod uvcvideo; sudo modprobe uvcvideo quirks=2
<Ernandes> mplayer tv://
<Barna> Fabianin, pelo q tenho lido o driver dela esta em desenvolvimento!
<Barna> Fabianin, http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=3473
<Barna> Fabianin, http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=3393
<Barna> Fabianin, http://linuxlaptopwiki.net/wiki/ALi_Corp_M5602
<Fabianin> ou seja
<Fabianin> nada de webcam? Barna
<Ernandes> tenta:  sudo rmmod uvcvideo; sudo modprobe uvcvideo quirks=2
<Thales> Aloha, quando utilizo aptitude update recebo linhas contendo o seguinte erro, por exemplo: W: Erro GPG: http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release: Erro desconhecido executando gpgv. Já andei pesquisando na internet sobre isso e não achei nada esclarecedor. Alguém aqui está com o mesmo erro?
<Fabianin> Ernandes, ERROR: Module uvcvideo does not exist in /proc/modules
<Barna> Fabianin, achei um kra falando funfou ela no debian! http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=50739
<Ernandes> que estranho
<Thales> E antes que alguém solicite, meu sources.list está ok.
<Barna> Fabianin, Ernandes olha esse aki! http://www.forumdebian.com.br/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=11935&start=0
<Barna> nesse ultimo link tem um link pra um driver .tar!
<Ernandes> modulo uvc funciona em varias webcam
<Fabianin> num funcionou
<Fabianin> ;//
<Barna> bom, eu cheguei no meu limite, num manjo quase nada de webcam!
<Ernandes> tentar o tutu ai do forum
<crimeboy> Thales: talvez esteha faltando alguma chave de repositorio
<Thales> crimeboy, se estivesse faltando, não era pra dar BADSIG ?
<crimeboy> veja se o security.ubuntu.com precisa de alguma chave gpg
<Thales> crimeboy, o problema não é o security.ubuntu.com. Colei ele como exemplo, pois na saída recebo várias linhas com este erro.
<Thales> crimeboy, e um deles, é o security.ubuntu.com
<crimeboy> Thales: nunca vi isso pois nao uso aptitude
<crimeboy> Thales: mas veja se o pacote ubuntu-keyring esta instalado
<crimeboy> Thales: se estiver, reinstale
<Thales> crimeboy, também é a primeira vez que vejo isso.
<crimeboy> e veja se continua o erro
<Thales> crimeboy, pq reinstalar?
<crimeboy> Thales: basta da um reconfigure
<crimeboy> dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-keyring
<Thales> crimeboy, não funcionou
<crimeboy> Thales: eu vi num pos:Z
<crimeboy> Thales: reinstale
<Thales> crimeboy, que post voce viu isso?
<crimeboy> num post do debian de 2006
<crimeboy> ;]
<crimeboy> mas na epoca era debian-keyring
<crimeboy> Thales: de um purge e instale de novo
<maraujo_3> buenas noches
<maraujo_3> 12 12 cambio testando
<maraujo_3> to ao vivo?
<Ernandes> ainda naoo
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-14
<virtu> voltei
<xGrind> aows alguem ae com xchat 2.8.8 ?
<Patricia> eu
<virtu> xchat-gnome aqui
<virtu> 0.26.1
<xGrind> Patricia; eu achei .deb pro lucid
<Patricia> eu uso o do karmic :P
<virtu> 0o
<xGrind> Patricia; qual sua versao do ubuntu?
<Patricia> 10.04
<Patricia> bem depois vou ensinar a vcs usar isso ali ao seus favor
<Patricia> .deb é ruim d mais
<ebm> fala meu povo, tranquilo, ae galera, alguem aqui manja de BUFFER OVERFLOW?
<Patricia> http://xchat.org/files/source/2.8/?N=D
<Patricia> :)
<linuxmen> Patricia, .deb são os pacotes nativos do Ubuntu ou de distros oriundas de Debian
<linuxmen> Patricia, não pode achar ruim
<Patricia> eu sei disso
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> eu nao sou de engolir uma coisa como essa q vc disse
<Patricia> .deb é ruim d mais
<Patricia> eu faço o mesmo que ele faz, e sem erros manualmente, e muito mais rapido
<Patricia> volto depois, vou escrever
<Ricardo__> pra q digitar em terminal num troco q posso fazer com um clique com .deb
<Ricardo__> as coisas vem pra facilitar nao dificultar
<xGrind> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/linuxfreedomlucid && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<xGrind> nao é isso ;
<xGrind> Patricia; olha
<xGrind> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<xGrind> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<Ricardo__> so vou pro terminal qdo a coisa fica feia.. mas isso é questao de ponto de vista.. ehehe
<omelete> aqui é sempre terminal aberto
<crimeboy> Patricia: nao gosta do .deb? why!?
<gbs> quando eu saí do slackware e comecei a usar ubuntu
<gbs> eu odiava .deb
<crimeboy> o .deb eh o sistema de pacotes mais bem pensado de todos os tempos
<crimeboy> tbm por ser o mais antigo
<Ernandes> vix
<xGrind> por isso odeio compilar. sempre da erro ;/
<gbs> nao acho bem pensado nao
<crimeboy> eh o mai sbem incrementado
<gbs> tem muita coisa que eu já pensei que poderia ser melhor nele
<Ernandes> pq o meu nunca da erro
<gbs> tipo apt-torrent
<Ernandes> que estranho
<crimeboy> nao tem um melhor
<gbs> já tentaram fazer mas nunca virou mainstream
<xGrind> Ernandes; ta dando erro no glib
<gbs> e outra coisa é não usar sistema de diff pra download
<crimeboy> nao tem um que faća tudo o que um dpkg faća
<gbs> isso eh uma falha grande
<gbs> jah usei yum e ipkg
<gbs> pra mim funcionaram tao bem quanto
<gbs> sem contar o slackpkg lá
<crimeboy> nao eh a toa que o debian tem mais que o dobro de usuarios do que todoas a outras distros juntas
<gbs> popularidade não quer dizer que seja bem feito
<gbs> ou seja o melhor
<crimeboy> todos programadores
<crimeboy> pelo menos eram
<crimeboy> antes da inclusao digital
<Ernandes> que propagandaa
<gbs> dizem q o tal do pacman
<crimeboy> compare tecnicamente
<gbs> é excelente
<crimeboy> sim
<crimeboy> eh
<gbs> nunca usei
<crimeboy> mas o pac man eh como se fosse um neto bastardo la detraz da serra se vc for comparar com o apt-get
<crimeboy> o arch tem isso muito bem resolvido pois herdou muito do bsd
<crimeboy> do ports
<crimeboy> com o abs
<crimeboy> e o pacman faz um trabalho bom mas nada comparado ao apt-get
<gbs> ainda acho que o apt-get tem que evoluir com diff e p2p
<gbs> e eu sei que existe isso por aí
<crimeboy> entoa va la e faća
<gbs> to falando mainstream
<Ernandes> faltou o emerge
<gbs> já existe
<gbs> só nao virou mainstream
<Ernandes> acabou?
<Patricia> voltei
<Ricardo__> é mas forcar arquitetura por ex o cara é obrigado a ir pro terminaol
<Ricardo__> nao tem jeito
<Ricardo__> aeheaah
 * crimeboy da um abraćo moxila em Patricia 
<Patricia> sonha, crimeboy ¬¬
<crimeboy> sonhe junto
<Patricia> nao obrigada
<kalvinno> msg nick wellington
<Patricia> kalvinno /nick wellington
<crimeboy> acabaram os heteros do mundo
<Patricia> quando o emesene transfere um arquivo, alguem sabe onde fica a pasta temporaria dele?
<crimeboy> vc nao quiz meu abraćo, tambem nao vai querer meu conhecimento.
<omelete> ~/.config/emesene
<omelete> algum lugar ai dentro
<Patricia> ta nao ali ja olhei :S
<virtu> ae pessoal musica gravada com Ubuntu
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/audio/YlnbpNPT/Final_Fantasy_-_Aeriths_Theme.html
<virtu> gravei agorinha...
<virtu> apenas uma intro
<crimeboy> que isso?
<virtu> piano digital conectado no ubuntu
<virtu> toco no piano, gravo e ajusto no ubuntu studio
<crimeboy> uma das minha primeira frustracoes, nao entrei no curso de piano quando crianća :Z
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> crimeboy, bora bahea mina zorra
<crimeboy> Fro0[-_-]0ozeN: euheu
<virtu> crimeboy, mas comece agora car
<virtu> crimeboy, é muito simples... tem uns livros tri bons pra começar
<virtu> e o youtube ajuda um monte
<crimeboy> virtu: os tempos sao outros, agora meu tempo eh todo empregado em tentar sobreviver
<virtu> cara... sempre se da um jeito
<crimeboy> virtu: assim que eu tiver bem de $aude eu faćo isso
<virtu> eu to com um teclado aqui que posso te vender por preço bom
<virtu> hehhe e ainda te ensino a usar ubuntu com ele
<virtu> =P
<crimeboy> virtu: eu joguei muito basquete e isso machuca muito os dedos, as juntas ficam grossas etc sera q isso prejudica?
<virtu> crimeboy, joguei na seleção infatil de basquete no RS
<virtu> e te digo que nao prejudica nao
<crimeboy> virtu: tu toca bem?
<crimeboy> sabe tirar alguma do rackmaninoff ?
<virtu> to recomeçando agora, depois de 14 anos parado
<kalvinno> kalvinno
<kalvinno> ola..
<kalvinno> boa noite
<kalvinno> como faço pra validar meu nick?
<kalvinno> alguém me ajuda?
<Patricia> mmm
<crimeboy> kalvinno: vc primeiro registra com /quote nickserv register senha
<didi> !nickserv
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'nickserv' not found
<didi> bot burro
<Patricia> quer registrar? identificar?
<Patricia> kalvinno,
<crimeboy> kalvinno: depois identifica sempre que se conectar com /quote nickserv identify senha
<kalvinno> oi gente
<Patricia> por favor complete seu cadastro
<Patricia> kalvinno por favor complete seu cadastro
<kalvinno> onde me cadastro?
<kalvinno> desculpe a ignorância
<Patricia> 1° voce registra
<crimeboy> minhas instrucoes foram em vao
<didi> !ubuntu
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu é um sistema completo baseado em Linux, disponível gratuitamente com suporte da comunidade e profissional. É desenvolvido por uma vasta comunidade e convidamos você a participar também! - Veja também http://www.ubuntu-br.org ou http://www.ubuntu.com (em Inglês)
<crimeboy> que triste
<Patricia> 2° recebe um email com um codigo
<crimeboy> sera que eu expliquei mal?
<didi> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<Patricia> 3° cola na freenode para ativar a conta
<didi> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<Patricia> 4° usa o comando /nickserv identify suasenha
<Patricia> pronto :)
<crimeboy> acho que nao vou mais ajudar
<crimeboy> fiquei velho pra isso
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> kalvinno, /query IRC-ajuda
<kalvinno> obrigado gente... eu q sou bem burrinho...
<Patricia> comece usando o comando !irc
<crimeboy> ahhh ta explicado.
<crimeboy> pensei que o problema era comigo.
<kalvinno> digitei... /nickserv identify mais a minha senha e aí disse o seguinte
<Patricia> kalvinno pvt
<kalvinno> "you are now identified for kalvinno
<Patricia> pvt :)
<crimeboy> kalvinno: c tem que idade?
<didi> !irc
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'irc' not found
<kalvinno> significa q to fichado aki né?
<didi> ubottu-br: Meu, você não sabe nada?
<ubottu-br> didi: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<kalvinno> tenho 35
<crimeboy> na freenode soh pode acessar depois dos 13 anos
<didi> ubottu-br: Realmente, não passou pela minha cabeça.
<ubottu-br> didi: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Patricia> didi, /query IRC-ajuda
<crimeboy> 22:24 =- By registering your nickname with Nickserv you agree that you
<crimeboy> 22:24 =- are 13 years of age, or older. For more information about the
<crimeboy> 22:24 =- Children's Online Privacy Protection Act please see their
<crimeboy> 22:24 =- website at (http://www.coppa.org).
<didi> ?
<didi> !fedora
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'fedora' not found
<didi> Argh.
<crimeboy> 10x0 pro bot
<didi> ubottu-br: Quem é seu dono?
<ubottu-br> didi: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<didi> !ajuda
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ajuda' not found
<didi> !senta
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'senta' not found
<Paulo_Carvalho> olá developers
<didi> !2+2
<ubottu-br> Factoid '2+2' not found
<virtu> como no gimp eu faço para ele abrir um novo documento com as mesmas dimensões de uma imagem copiada de outro documento?
<didi> !gimp
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'gimp' not found
<didi> ubottu-br: O que você faz aqui?
<ubottu-br> didi: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
 * Patricia recomenda http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<g4scan> kkk
<Patricia> kalvinno eai deu?
<kalvinno> entrei aki agora...
<kalvinno> não pediu senha
<Patricia> kalvinno :)
<Patricia> kalvinno vai e pede uma cloak
<didi> !passa
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'passa' not found
<kalvinno> o que é pedir isso?
<didi> ubottu-br: Você podia usar o google.
<ubottu-br> didi: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Patricia> kalvinno, 0011: Pedir uma cloak: para pedir uma cloak é a coisa mais simples, basta entrar no canal #help (/join #help) e dizer a frase (Please can someone give me a cloak?) e esperar que alguém de uma cloak para você.
<kalvinno> digitei issso ó
<Patricia> entra digita e espera
<kalvinno> acho que ja deu certo.. eu digitei aki a pouco akele lance /nickserv identificy + minha senha e aí
<kalvinno> apareceu assim respondido por NickServ: you are now identified KALVINNO
<kalvinno> e o que isso me serve mesmo?
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> que vc esta identificado ja
<yro_anjos> kalvinno: esconde o seu ip  dos outros do IRC
<kalvinno> yro_anjos, como faço isso MANO?
<yro_anjos> Já fez! :)
<kalvinno> Patricia, fui la fazer o please pra ver se gravo...
<kalvinno> Patricia, me ajuda aí por favor
<kalvinno> yro_anjos, obrigado amigo
<Patricia> kalvinno vc ja colou la?
<kalvinno> sim
<Patricia> ta pera ai vou atentar os staffs no pvt
<kalvinno> e o q é pvt?
<didi> !pvt
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pvt' not found
<didi> ubottu-br: Você sabe que eu não vou desistir de você, né?
<ubottu-br> didi: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Patricia> kalvinno privado "Pvt" pri va te
<kalvinno> vlw
<kalvinno> vixe... não sei inglês amiga
<kalvinno> fala aki o que tenho q digitar la
<Patricia> kalvinno, so esperar nao precisa dizer nada
<Patricia> kalvinno, responde apenas "thanks"
<kalvinno> Patricia, já?
<Patricia> alguem disse uma coisa a vc, vc respondeu para ela
<Patricia> continua esperando calado por favor
<kalvinno> ok
<Patricia> kalvinno levanta as maos para cima e conta ate 100 :)
<Patricia> as duas :)
<kalvinno> \O/
<kalvinno> 1
<kalvinno> 2
<kalvinno> 3
<kalvinno> 4
<kalvinno> 5
<kalvinno> 6
<kalvinno> 7
<kalvinno> 8
<kalvinno> 9
<kalvinno> rsrsrsrs
<Patricia> jesuis
<g4scan> kkkkkkk
<g4scan> kkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> a se o bot estivesse aki :P
<kalvinno> Patricia, é que demora né?
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> normal
<kalvinno> Patricia, ce tb ta la né... e vai saber quando precisarei fazer algo né?
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> eu te ajudo
<kalvinno> obrigado de novo, viu?
<didi> ubottu-br: Você está aí?
<ubottu-br> didi: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<didi> ubottu-br: Eu acho que você está em negação, não?
<ubottu-br> didi: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<kalvinno> Patricia, ei..já deu mais de 100 rsrsrsr
<Patricia> rsrsrsrs
<Patricia> tem que esperar, tambem estou a esperar para mudar a cloak do meu bot
<yro_anjos> Patricia: sempre em q ficar mudando?
<yro_anjos> *tem
<Patricia> yro_anjos do bot mmm nao eque veja
<Patricia> @unaffiliated/yutaka/bot/eltanin
<Patricia> eltanin :S
<Patricia> faz tempaoooo
<kalvinno> Patricia, TO AKI..  sou brasileiro... e não desisto nunca rsrsr
<Patricia> ^^
<virtu> http://b.imagehost.org/0424/Kawai_ES6_1.jpg ta aqui o bicho
<Patricia> kalvinno, repete a msg la
<kalvinno> ta bom
<kalvinno> ja repeti senhorita!
<Patricia> mas q falta de sorte a sua hein :P
<kalvinno> srsrsrrs
<Patricia> isso se chama marcação :S
<kalvinno> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Khayo> pessoal, tem como eu "prender" um usuário no diretório home dele no ubuntu server?
<Khayo> e também permitir que ele use somente determinados comandos? (cd, ls, cp, rm, mv)
<xdoctor> Khayo, deve ter algo chroot
<Khayo> chroot?
<ccunha> meu amsn diz que recebi mensagens enquanto estava off
<ccunha> e pergunta se eu desejo ler
<ccunha> respondo sim
<ccunha> mais na tela não aparece mensagem nenhuma
<yro_anjos> Khayo: Procure algo como permissões...
<ccunha> alguem poderia me explicar porque??
<Khayo> vou ver se acho alguma coisa
<ccunha> ou como faço para ler essas msg??
<yro_anjos> Khayo: menu>sistema>administração>usuários... isso deve ajudar...
<ccunha> alguem ai pode me dar uma ajuda???
<kalvinno> Patricia, é ...acho q não vai ser hoje não rsrsr
<Patricia> srrssrsr
<Patricia> amanha vc entra e muda a msg :S
<xdoctor> Khayo, o chroot procure a respeito ou jail-user
<xdoctor> ou algo assim
<Patricia> "Give my cloak"
<kalvinno> alguém aí entende de configurar HOTmail no Kmail? ta recebendo normalmente..mas não envia...
<xdoctor> acho que isso no fbsd
<Patricia> kalvinno :D
<Patricia> kalvinno, :) pop3.live.com smtp.live.com
<xdoctor> Khayo, mas qual a finalidade de prender o user ao seu home e dar-lhe alguns comandos ?
<Khayo> é eu to vendo esse jail aí
<Khayo> acho que é o caminho
<Khayo> um bot de um fansuber
<Khayo> mas não quero ninguem causando no meu servidor
<Khayo> aeuhuhea
<Khayo> quandomenos coisa se puder fazer melhor
<kalvinno> Patricia, fiz isso amiga... mas não ta enviando
<Patricia> ;O
<xdoctor> Khayo, verdade
<Patricia>  use ssl ?
<xdoctor> menos probabilidade dele causar danos ao seu servidor
<Khayo> isso
<Patricia> kalvinno, usou ssl?
<Khayo> é só usar pra fazer o download dos arquivos e fechar
<Patricia> use tls kalvinno
<Khayo> se não tiver nada pra fazer não vai ficar com a tala preta aberta consumindo memoria ram
<xdoctor> Qual fansuber
<Khayo> tela*
<Khayo> bakarayo
<kalvinno> Patricia, vou ver qual desses usei.. a mensagem q aparece de erro ao tentar enviar é..
<kalvinno> peraí qe vou ver de nvo
<Patricia> kalvinno ssl :P
<Patricia> usa tls sem erro :D
<Khayo> atualmente eu que baixo para o servidor, mas eles lançam muito rápido e não vejo
<Khayo> quando vejo já tem 2 dias com lançamento
<xdoctor> Khayo, quais animes/manga ??
<kalvinno> o transporte unnamed é inválido
<Patricia> ;O
<kalvinno> vou la mudar agora o q tu disse
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> vou escrever sobre usar ele agora :D
<Patricia> blog :D
<xdoctor> Pensei que a moda fosse usar aquele lançe de 140 caracteres
<kalvinno> Patricia, vc tem blog?
<Patricia> inicio :P
<Patricia> enviei o link ai :D
<kalvinno> vou ver
<Khayo> olha no bot tem eyeshild, onepiece, rebornwnagan midnight, cross game, giant killing, kuragehime
<Khayo> mas no site tem mais
<Khayo> o bot só fica os lançamentos, os finalizados só no site
<xdoctor> one piece e gosto
<xdoctor> dou boas risadas
<Khayo> uhueah
<xdoctor> o Oda é um cara que pensa a longo prazo
<Khayo> eu só consegui assistir até o 100, daí pra frente comecei a trabalhar e já era, não tem mais tempo pra nada
<Khayo> aeuhuehuae
<xdoctor> esses outros nunca vi
<xdoctor> bom eu tenho insonia
<xdoctor> então
<Khayo> aeuhaeuh
<xdoctor> tenho que usar esse tempo para algo
<xdoctor> inutil
<xdoctor> ou útil
<Khayo> auehuaehea
<xdoctor> depende do ponto de vista
<Khayo> olha achei esse tutorial, mas ele libera uns pacotes de programas que não conheço e não sei se da pra fazer estrago
<Khayo> http://www.diegolima.org/wordpress/?p=19
<Khayo> queria deixar beeeeem limitado
<Khayo> auhuea
<Khayo> primeiro eu fiz depois eu perguntei
<Khayo> ele cria um "sistema operacional a parte"
<Khayo> legla
<xdoctor> o jail-user e o chroot
<xdoctor> deixam o user rodar aplicativos a parte
<xdoctor> para evitar satackoverflow, bufferoverflow
<xdoctor> ou algo desse gênero
<xdoctor> mas deve ter que fazer monte de coisas para rolar isso
<xdoctor> o postfix usa algo desse genero quando ativado
<Khayo> satackoverflow, bufferoverflow
<Khayo> ????????????????
<Khayo> 3 meses de linux
<Khayo> uaehueahe
<Khayo> não sei quase nada
<xdoctor> ops também não sei esses lances não
<xdoctor> to a 5 meses
<xdoctor> e ainda não to conseguindo jogar a imagem do note para a tv
<xdoctor> assim como eu vejo meus animes
<Khayo> pro desktop eu dei uma parada, mas no server mexo todo dia... não consegui ainda me adaptar no desktop,, pro trabalho falta algumas coisas
<xdoctor> Khayo, trabalha com o que ??
<Khayo> trabalho com revisão de texto e transcrição de áudio
<xdoctor> hum
<xdoctor> entendi nada não mas tudo bem
<Khayo> uaheueah
<Khayo> revisão de texto é achar erro em texto auheauhuaeh
<Khayo> transcrição de áudio é ouvir uma gravação de entrevista ou qualquer coisa e escrever o que está sendo falado
<xdoctor> humm
<xdoctor> o enem precisava desse lance de revisão de texto
<xdoctor> ou é enen
<xdoctor> nem sei
<xdoctor> acho que o sono chegou
<xdoctor> Khayo, boa sorte com teu jail-user
<xdoctor> vou assistir um sons of anarchy e ir dormir
<Khayo> tchau xdoctor até
<gbs> alguém lembra como compacta um diretório em linha de comando? de preferencia para .tar.bz2
<crimeboy> taz czvf dir.tar.gz dir
<didi> gbs: tar cfj foo.tar.bz2 foo bar
<gbs> thx
<licensed> cvzf
<didi> bz2 é j, não z.
<didi> z é gzip.
<Patricia> tar -jcvf arquivo.tar.bz2 arquivos
<Patricia> uso assim no php para backup
<crimeboy> eu acho isso muito engraćado
<didi> Patricia: Não precisa do `-'.
<licensed> ah vai tentando as letras do alfabeto
<didi> Nem do `v'.
<Patricia> licensed :O bom dia srsr
<Patricia> didi, srsrrr
<didi> !tar
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'tar' not found
<didi> ubottu-br: Sua hora vai chegar.
<ubottu-br> didi: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<g4scan> eu só compacto em .tgz
<crimeboy> eu queria entender o que faz as pessoas ajudarem nesse canal
<g4scan> tar cvzf nome.tgz pastaasercompactada
<g4scan> ou ao contrario
<licensed> Patricia, bom dia =D
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> licensed, :P http://www.nerdweb.com.br/wiki/102-configurar-hotmail-no-kmail :S
<Patricia> :(
<Patricia> ferrou
<Patricia> d
<Patricia> desligar o computador
<Patricia> mae brava :S
<Patricia> ate amanha bjs
<crimeboy> bjz
<licensed> Patricia, ok beijo
<crimeboy> tar bjz patricia.bjz Patricia
<g4scan> Patricia =*
<gbs> auehuaehu
<g4scan> boa noite Monarquista
<Monarquista> g4scan, bom dia sem noção de tempo espaço! :P
<g4scan> costume
<g4scan> :P
<g4scan> eu ainda corrigi um amigo disso ontem haha
<Monarquista> ^^
<crimeboy> nerds
<crimeboy> isso nao faz sentido
<Monarquista> tranquilidade queridão, a está da madrugada o Pascoali não vai lhe recriminar não...  <--- será que é assim que se escreve o nome dele...?! :P
<g4scan> sentido no modo de sentir ou no modo de organização?
<g4scan> aihsasjaiosa
<Monarquista> UASHUAHSUHAUSHAUHSUAH..!
<Monarquista> :D
<Monarquista> poxa, todos já foram mimi, só ficou a escoria da sociedade aqui (eu me incluo viu...!) \o/
<g4scan> eu ja estou caindo pelos cantos
<g4scan> só estou terminando de montar um templae
<g4scan> template*
<g4scan> para ir dormir
<virtu> é.. caindo de sono tb
<astdarkness> Monarquista: vai mimi rpz
<astdarkness> rsrsrsrs
<Paulo_Carvalho> monarquista é o menino do defrag?
<Monarquista> astdarkness, aqui tá bem sujestivo mesmo man, friozinho daqueles... :D
<Monarquista> Paulo_Carvalho, ???
<Paulo_Carvalho> é, não é
<Monarquista> barna, vai mimi rapaz, ai é brasil ainda, não é o Japão não, ai já é de madrugada também... :P
<josue> e ai pinguinsada de plantão
<josue> bom dia
<Monarquista> josue, bom dia. To quase morrendo aqui, vou pular pra cama por que morrer lá é melhor e mais gostoso também... :D
<josue> rsrs
<Monarquista> josue, diz ai o que vai estar nas paginas ods jornais de daqui a pouco de manhã...?! :P
<Monarquista> *dos...
<josue> sei la eu tava assistindo  supernatural
<josue> hehe
<Monarquista> ebm, isso é horas man...?!
<Monarquista> só por que eu já vou né...?!
<Monarquista> ebm, bom dia.
<ebm> eheheh, eae velho, bele, bom dia
<ebm> eu tava dormindo quase agora,
<Monarquista> ebm, antes de ir vou lhe dar muitos presentes...
<ebm> opa, pode manda
<Monarquista> só um minuto...
<ebm> beleza
<Monarquista> barna, ou vai ou fica man... :P
<Monarquista> hauhsuahsuahushaushuah
<josue> ebm
<josue> blz
<ebm> eae josue, beleza velho
<josue> deu certo
<ebm> velho, gostei do documentario que vc passou ein
<josue> o evolution
<josue> hehe
<josue> violento ne
<ebm> até o criador do gnu ta lá eheheh
<josue> hehe
<ebm> velho, e esse tal marcelo, ele é ativo no linux ainda?
<Monarquista> ebm, boa leitura e ótimo conhecimento... http://www.revista.espiritolivre.org/?page_id=59
<ebm> valeu monarca
<ebm> essas revistas já sairam nas bancas oou é só online?
<Monarquista> ebm, on line só!
<josue> e o melhor e free
<Monarquista> são open source! :D
<Monarquista> UAHSUAHSUAHSU! ;)
<ebm> eheheh
<Monarquista> Meninada, bom domingo pra todos e ótimo descanso, não se esqueçam de escovar os dentes e quem for casado da aquela beijoca na patroa antes de ir mimi em...?! ;) Valeu, até mais!
<josue> ebm
<josue> deu certo o e-mail
<josue> ?
<ebm> pq velho, eles tem que retornar algo? vou ver no email agora
<josue> fui mimi
<Balduino> pessoal alguém tá tendo problemas com o rhythmbox, pois ao abri-lo ele fica carregando a lista de músicas, mas não consegue carregar
<Patricia> bom dia
<staimeer> Patricia: bom dia pekena
<Patricia> :)
<virtu> bom dia
<Yutaka> :S que isso tudo isso so para mudar uma cloak de um bot ¬¬
<Yutaka> :D mudou
<Patricia> ~IRC-ajuda@unaffiliated/yutaka/bot/eltanin agora ~IRC-ajuda@unaffiliated/yutaka/bot/irc-ajuda :D
<Patricia> ops
<Patricia> canal errado :s
<maraujo_3> bom dia a todos
<maraujo_3> um excelente domingo
<maraujo_3> e produtivo tb
<maraujo_3> \O/ good vibe
<maraujo_3> Alguém em casa?
<maraujo_3> :(
<maraujo_3> bye entao volto qdo voces acordarem
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Patricia> geekSapiens oi coisa fofa
<geekSapiens> Patricia: não tao fofa quanto vc u.u
<Patricia> T.T
<Patricia> geekSapiens ;~ conhece alguma coisa q faça isso, rode no & pegue todos os emails da conta do tio, e faça um backup para ele?
<geekSapiens> Patricia: pronto não, mas não é dificil de criar
<Patricia> para ele "para o aplicativo"
<Patricia> geekSapiens, mmm :)
<Patricia> baixar local esta ruim :S baixei 985emails :S falta mais um tantao ¬¬
<geekSapiens> Patricia: :o oq vc está planejando?
<Patricia> eu nada, a tia q quer ler tudo :P
<geekSapiens> auheauheuheeuh
<Patricia> kkkkk
<Patricia> ele usa duas conta de email :S
<geekSapiens> Patricia: é algo extremamente facil de fazer
<geekSapiens> da pra fazer com menos de 50 linhas em python
<Patricia> ;O
<leleobhz> Patricia: já pensou em imapsync?
<leleobhz> (se for o que to pensando)
<geekSapiens> leleobhz: acho q ela não tem a senha da conta
<leleobhz> imapsync transfere tanto de um servidor imap pra outro quanto de um servidor imap pra mbox/mdir
<Patricia> mmm nao nunca usei essas coisas :S, ja fiz manual
<Patricia> geekSapiens tenho sim
<leleobhz> geekSapiens: se ela não tem senha, ela não faz nada
<leleobhz> entao
<geekSapiens> Patricia: então pq não simplesmente entra e lê?
<leleobhz> use o offlineimap ou o imapsync
<leleobhz> e faz o trampo sujo
<Patricia> geekSapiens backup e mandar para a tia
<geekSapiens> Patricia: pq ela não entra na conta?
<Patricia> vai saber :S
<leleobhz> [14/11-10:50:42] < leleobhz> use o offlineimap ou o imapsync
<leleobhz> mantenho a sugestao
<leleobhz> se vai transferir de uma conta pra outra, ou de uma conta pra um mailbox/maildir, use esses dois
<leleobhz> cria um conf deles de 10 linhas
<Patricia> to lendo sobre ele :)
<leleobhz> e deixa o pau quebrar :D
<Patricia> vlw vou instalar,
<leleobhz> Patricia: ele é lindo, gera os indices todos bonitinhos e tal. só demora se a internet for muito lenta, mas ai é culpa do imap :D
<Patricia> ÇÇ
<pandemonnss> olá
<Taquaritinga_sp> Bom Dia
<rickwap> Bom dia
<rickwap> pessoal to precisando de uma ajuda aqui
<rickwap> como configurar o empathy para notificar-me quando eu receber um email?
<maraujo_3> tamo ai
<pandemonnss> basta observar mais as opções na hora de configurar sua conta
<maraujo_3> bom dia a todos
<pandemonnss> tem uma checkbox para parcar
<pandemonnss> que ativa está opção rickwap
<pandemonnss> rickwap é angolano?
<rickwap> desculpa mais podes explicar passo a passo?
<maraujo_3> angolano?
<maraujo_3> Oo
<rickwap> nao
<pandemonnss> seu ip
<pandemonnss> rsrsrs
<maraujo_3> Patricia: ta presente flor?
<rickwap> meu ip diz angola?:S
<pandemonnss> tem um camarada meu angolano  e o pessoal da terra dele tem tudo ip 41.algumacoisa
<Patricia> maraujo_3, uhummm :) bom dia
<maraujo_3> bom dia princesa
<maraujo_3> ta bem?
<rickwap> pandemonnss como configurar
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> num seria gvt?
<Patricia> maraujo_3, dor de garganta :S
<Patricia> mas ta bem
<maraujo_3> tadenha
<pandemonnss> rickwap assim não me recordo não uso msn mais quando utilizava eu sei que tinha esta opção
<maraujo_3> tomando alguma coisa?
<rickwap> entendo pandemonnss
<pandemonnss> rickwap quando você vai definir seu e-mail e senha
<pandemonnss> na mesma área tem está opção se não me engano
<rickwap> pandemonnss vou investigar la
<Patricia> maraujo_3 uhummm
<pandemonnss> ok
<maraujo_3> isso ai boa menina
<maraujo_3> tem q se cuidar
<maraujo_3> rick
<maraujo_3> lembro q o meu avisava
<maraujo_3> mas depois q mudei parou tb
<maraujo_3> se descobrir te passo
<maraujo_3> mas assim
<maraujo_3> uso o evolution q ja avisa
<maraujo_3> entao ta tudo em casa
<rickwap> blz maraujo_3
<maraujo_3> Patricia: ce ta la no canal do gimp-br?
<Patricia> uhumm, eu deixo meu nick por la sempre :)
<maraujo_3> to com uma duvida sobre png
<maraujo_3> vou deixar la entao, pode ser?
<Patricia> p nozes_ausente esta ausente :S
<Patricia> qual a duvida?
<maraujo_3> sempre ausente
<maraujo_3> jkkkkk
<maraujo_3> tipo
<Patricia> ^^
<maraujo_3> o gimp exporta em png eu creio
<Patricia> sim
<maraujo_3> tema lgum prog tipo o fireworks ou o gimp ad conta?
<maraujo_3> edita tb png suponho
<Patricia> o gimp edita
<maraujo_3> \O/
<maraujo_3> pronto
<maraujo_3> num tinha fuçado ainda
<maraujo_3> to com um render em png
<Patricia> gimp = plagia do photoshop, mas de um modo que eu nao consigo usar :S
<maraujo_3> e umas logos pra testar
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> tb pensava assim
<maraujo_3> mas to caminhando
<Patricia> ^^
<maraujo_3> tu usa o ink?
<Patricia> nao
<maraujo_3> rickwap: o cara aprovou o rascunho da logo
<maraujo_3> agora so umas alterações besta
<maraujo_3> mas devo fazer mais umd dois modelos
<Patricia> ^^
<maraujo_3> Patricia: valeu flor duvida sobre .cdr
<rickwap> maraujo_3 mano ainda nao recebi, mandaste pro meu email?
<Patricia> maraujo_3 mmm
<maraujo_3> malz rick
<maraujo_3> pera que colo aqui
<maraujo_3> so me da um min
<maraujo_3> vou pegar agua e cafe
<rickwap> coloka ai mano
<rickwap> blz
<rickwap> ola patrcia
<Patricia> oi
<rickwap> es a 3 menina online aqui
<rickwap> que eu vejo
<Patricia> eu estou vendo 698 meninas
<rickwap> 698? onde:O
<Patricia> diferença :~
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> uia um  haren
<maraujo_3> pat
<maraujo_3> tu manipula arquivos em .psd?
<rickwap> pelomenos aqui desde que comecei a frequentar so vi 3
<rickwap> mais e posetivo ver mulheres se interecando por softwrs
<Patricia> seguinte pare de falar essas coisas q as pessoas sai por causa disso ¬¬ vcs nao percebe nao?
<maraujo_3> pat qual o end ce cola as coisas?
<maraujo_3> pra upar tu me passou mais perdi
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> imgs? arquivos? texto?
<Patricia> imgs uploaddeimagens.com.br
<Patricia> arquivos uploaddearquivos.com.br
<rickwap> eu falei algo de errado pat? desculpa
<Patricia> texto paste.ubuntu.com
<maraujo_3> opa
<maraujo_3> o de imagem ta fora parece
<Patricia> :O
<maraujo_3> eh uma imagem em jpeg
<Patricia> ;O vou ver com o fernando, momento
<maraujo_3> mandando pelo de arquivos
<maraujo_3> o de imagem fora
<Patricia> ¬¬ mexendo
<Patricia> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/0Patriciaimagem4.png
<Patricia> eles estao mexendo na home :S
<maraujo_3> http://uploaddearquivos.com.br/download/marca-leo1-cpia.jpg
<maraujo_3> ta ai
<maraujo_3> ta inacabado
<maraujo_3> so estudo
<rickwap> vou olhar
<maraujo_3> mas o cli gostou
<Patricia> legal :)
<Patricia> vou terminar o bot :S ajuste
<maraujo_3> viu pat?
<maraujo_3> que achou?
<Patricia> eu gostei :D
<rickwap> ae mano
<maraujo_3> simples e alto contraste
<rickwap> isso ta nota 1000000000000000000000
<maraujo_3> so tenho q por as info de contato
<maraujo_3> tfazer ums testes de fontes
<maraujo_3> e pronto
<maraujo_3> vou adpatar logo um layout de cartao
<rickwap> mano posso ser teu aluno?:D
<maraujo_3> com uma barrinha preta e as info em branco no rodapé
<maraujo_3> que nada carra
<maraujo_3> deixa disso
<maraujo_3> tudo é uam troca
<maraujo_3> tu manja de cel
<maraujo_3> ja tentei mas sem paciencia
<maraujo_3> tipo flashear e talz
<maraujo_3> te ajudo com a com visual
<maraujo_3> e tu me ajuda com divulgação e ums toques de cel
<rickwap> eu preciso aprender a fazer isso
<maraujo_3> oso estudar cara
<maraujo_3> cor
<maraujo_3> fonte
<maraujo_3> equilibrio
<maraujo_3> contraste
<rickwap> combinado
<maraujo_3> enfim
<maraujo_3> ce tu gosta
<maraujo_3> mete as caras
<rickwap> que program estas a usar?
<maraujo_3> se gosta de criação/design
<maraujo_3> estuda gestalt
<maraujo_3> usei o photoshop la na loja
<maraujo_3> e to ajsutando no gimp em casa
<rickwap> quais sao os programas que tenho que ter instalado?
<maraujo_3> gimp
<maraujo_3> inkscape
<maraujo_3> e o agave é bom
<maraujo_3> gimp pra edição de imagens
<maraujo_3> inkscape - vetor
<maraujo_3> e agave - tabela de cores
<rickwap> posso baixar todos pelo synaptic?
<leleobhz> [14/11-11:46:21] < Patricia> imgs uploaddeimagens.com.br
<leleobhz> só um comentario que vai parecer imbecil mas nao e
<leleobhz> se voce tem o trabalho de registrar um .com.br de utilidade publica, POE A P* DO SERVIÇO EM SERVIDOR NACIONAL!
<leleobhz> pelo menos quem tem peering nacional sai rápido
<Patricia> leleobhz mmm pere
<Patricia> ue
<Patricia> a hospedagem é deles
<leleobhz> faz um whois ai
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> eles vende hospedagem
<leleobhz> o IP é internacional
<Patricia> eu sei meu site fica no mesmo servidor
<leleobhz> da um whois
<leleobhz> nao interessa
<Patricia> eu sei querido
<leleobhz> Patricia: eu morro de raiva disso porque a RNP tem peering nacional
<leleobhz> meu email roda na kinghost, no parana
<Patricia> os servidores deles sao americano ele é americado
<leleobhz> e o servico mais rapido de rede que tenho
<leleobhz> nah
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> que revolta :P
<leleobhz> so pra ter que compartilhar uma fibra SUPERDISPUTADA pra sair do brasil pra miami
<leleobhz> sim
<Romil> bom dia
<Patricia> Romil, bom dia
<leleobhz> Patricia: quer ter ideia? dentro do ring da RNP e seus peers, eu trafego itnernet praticamente como uma rede LAN
<Patricia> leleobhz, é otimo a hospedagem :D
<leleobhz> é péssimo
<leleobhz> porque todo mundo no brasil disputa banda na maldita fibra que vai pra miami
<leleobhz> nao existe peering pra fora do pais
<leleobhz> alias, existe um
<Patricia> ^^
<leleobhz> o google com a RNP e com a EBT salvo engano
<leleobhz> acho que é a unica troca de trafego que existe no brasil que sai pra fora do pais
<leleobhz> Patricia: e porque ta todo mundo acostumado com internetinha vagabunda de 1mbps
<Patricia> eles comprou os servidores endereço proprio
<Patricia> sede em maringa
<leleobhz> Patricia: quando voce transferir dados na internet a praticamente velocidade de rede local, voce entende porque eu acho tao ruim de esses brasileiros de m* acharem que tudo la fora e melhor
<leleobhz> Patricia: os servers nao estao aqui
<leleobhz> essa rota não é alocada no LANIC
<Patricia> leleobhz mas nao é achar
<leleobhz> Patricia: nao to falando da empresa ser tupiniquim
<leleobhz> to falando dos servidores estarem aqui
<Patricia> srssrsr
<Patricia> leleobhz, nao precisa ficar assim :)
<leleobhz> Patricia: é só um momento revolta mesmo
<Patricia> lembre se, cada um com seu limite
<jaypur> Patricia, ;)
<Patricia> jaypur, ola :)
<leleobhz> quer ver
<leleobhz> vamos rodar tracert no seu host e na king
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> o uploaddeimagens nao é meu :S
<leleobhz> Patricia: eu sei, como disse
<leleobhz> e so um momento revolta mesmo
<Patricia> eu pego videos do megaupload a 9mb/s
<Patricia> a uol hospeda onde? brasil?
<leleobhz> sim
<leleobhz> mas a melhor, na minha opiniao e a kinghost
<Patricia> pq ela nao passa de 1mb
<Patricia> srsr
<leleobhz> porque eles nao usam aquele cpanel maldito
<leleobhz> a uol n tem troca de trafego ate onde sei
<leleobhz> ai o ssh da king e mais legal :d
<Patricia> srsrrs
<leleobhz> Patricia: eu rodo um php ical la
<leleobhz> e um wiki com interpretador latex
<leleobhz> eu compilei o interpretador latex estatico e ele rodou la :D
<Patricia> leleobhz, mas vamos manter o foco olha o topic
<Patricia> ^^
<leleobhz> Patricia: http://blog.kinghost.com.br/2010/10/kinghost-assina-acordo-para-ptt-curitiba/
<leleobhz> é disso que to falando :D
<leleobhz> PTT NACIONAL! WEEE
<Patricia> pagina pesada :S
<leleobhz> oia q lindo Patricia
<leleobhz> http://pastie.org/1296971
<leleobhz> Patricia: olha os tempos
<Patricia> site confuso
<leleobhz> a usp faz parte da rnp (rede nacional de pesquisa)
<Patricia> R$ 816,00
<Patricia> (R$ 68,00)
<Patricia> qual dos dois valor?
<Patricia> anual
<Patricia> http://www.kinghost.com.br/planos
<leleobhz> so tem 2 servidores depois da rnp inteira!
<leleobhz> :D
<gbs> vcs falam d++++
<Patricia> Anual 15% desc
<gbs> =/
<Patricia> gbs, ele fala d mais :/
<leleobhz> o upload de imagens
<leleobhz> oia por onde ele passa
<leleobhz> e oia os tempos
<gbs> what, rnp WHAT?
<leleobhz> mais que o triplo do tempo entre cada nó
<gbs> caralho
<gbs> mais um ptt, otimo
<leleobhz> 64 bytes from www.kinghost.com.br (189.38.88.18): icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=65.0 ms
<leleobhz> 64 bytes from 66.232.102.124: icmp_seq=1 ttl=46 time=188 ms
<leleobhz> é disso que to falando! :D
<gbs> mas isso é um problema, leleobhz
<leleobhz> o triplo to tempo pra sair do pais :D
<leleobhz> gbs: e o que to falando pra ela
<gbs> eh uma empresa fazendo ptt
<gbs> era pra ser o proprio rnp
<leleobhz> gbs: mas pera ae
<leleobhz> a empresa fez ptt com o METRO
<leleobhz> e nao com a rnp
<leleobhz> a rnp tem ptt com o ptt-metro também
<leleobhz>  7  so-0-0-0-r1-rs.bkb.rnp.br (200.143.252.13)  64.693 ms  64.698 ms  64.394 ms
<leleobhz> iua ussi
<leleobhz>  8  as28299.rs.ptt.br (200.219.143.19)  64.601 ms  64.448 ms  64.394 ms
<leleobhz> oia isso
<Patricia> jesuis
<maraujo_3> cai aqui povo
<maraujo_3> fui atender um cel
<leleobhz> pula da rnp pro ptt. nao e convenio direto
<maraujo_3> e travou
<maraujo_3> sory
<Patricia> a empresa nao é minha ela é melhor q a uol, entao :P to nem ai
<leleobhz> Patricia: na boa, uol sucks
<leleobhz> uol e loucaweb
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<leleobhz> 2 empresinhas miseraveis
<maraujo_3> odeio a 2a
<Patricia> kkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> o webmail la da loja
<leleobhz> só voce nao
<leleobhz> :D
<maraujo_3> ja teve varios problemas
<maraujo_3> ai falei com o the boss
<maraujo_3> pra q caraleo
<leleobhz> novamente, brasileira a tehospedo e a kinghost sao as melhores
<maraujo_3> webmail pago?
<maraujo_3> vamo de gmail
<leleobhz> maraujo_3: isso
<maraujo_3> e dane-se a louca web
<maraujo_3> so pra ter um dominio?
<leleobhz> maraujo_3: você é mais um imbecil que NAO LEU OS TERMOS DE SERVICO DO GOOGLE :D
<maraujo_3> e o dominio nunca terminaram o site
<leleobhz> #prontofalei
<maraujo_3> nunca puseram no ar
<maraujo_3> eu imbecil?
<leleobhz> porque todo mundo pensa que dominio tem que ter site?
<maraujo_3> pq?
<leleobhz> eu tenho um dominio e so uso email :D
<leleobhz> maraujo_3: porque voce nao leu os termos de uso do google
<maraujo_3> e dai te da o direito de me chamar de imbecil?
<leleobhz> quando voce ler INTEIRO, e em ingles, voce entende o que to dizendo
<maraujo_3> ta bom cara
<leleobhz> hmmm
<leleobhz> dá :D
<maraujo_3> so vc sabe ingles
<maraujo_3> massa
<leleobhz> maraujo_3: nao
<esigolo> Bom dia a todos
<Patricia> leleobhz, problema de codificação no freebsd sabe corrigir?
<leleobhz> e porque a traducao e horrivel
<maraujo_3> so gosto de respeito cara
<leleobhz> Patricia: /etc/rc.conf
<maraujo_3> e assim por mais idiota que alguem seja
<maraujo_3> nunca tratei ninguem assim
<maraujo_3> valeu?
<leleobhz> valeu quanto? se for caro, nao pago
<maraujo_3> cara me erra
<maraujo_3> assim ce trata seu chegados
<maraujo_3> a mim nao
<maraujo_3> entendeu?
<maraujo_3> tu é melhor que outros?
<maraujo_3> entao nao precisa de canal
<maraujo_3> nem de niguem
<maraujo_3> muda pra uma ilha e vai viver com o coqueiro
<leleobhz> ah como eu amo comandos no irssi :D
<leleobhz> Patricia: mas assim, me revolta esse povo que hospeda coisas la fora so porque tecnicamente o servico e melhor
<Patricia> lasjsdfs_, ta e onde muda?
<leleobhz> ta certo que coisas como a loucaweb torram o filme
<leleobhz> mas tem mto hosting legal aqui
<leleobhz> </offtopic></momento_revolta>
<Patricia> leleobhz uso 3 lugar, internacional e dois brasileiro, quando a velocidade o internacional é mais rapido,
<esigolo> locaweb sux tive que tirqr todos servicos de la pouco tempo atras
<maraujo_3> Patricia: saindo aqui flor bom domingo
<leleobhz> Patricia: www.leleobhz.org
<leleobhz> ve a velocidade (apesar de ter pouca coisa)
<leleobhz> Patricia: http://paodiqueijo.leleobhz.org
<Patricia> maraujo_3 para vc tambem
<leleobhz> tá la também, esse é mais pesado
<leleobhz> ve se abre bem
<Patricia> wordpress
<maraujo_3> sempre tem um pra testar a nossa fé
<leleobhz> sim, mas tá selfhosted
<maraujo_3> Patricia: quando o nozes pinta diz pra ele que quero trocar uma ideia sobre .cdr e inkscape
<leleobhz> talvez alguma imagem esteja hospedada fora, mas o grosso ta na king
<Patricia> maraujo_3 tah
<maraujo_3> leleobhz imbecil é o cara que tem um pouco de conhecimento tecnico e por isso se julga melhor que os outros. um dia ce tb nao sabia tudo isso. pensa nisso sr. sabetudo.
<Patricia> leleobhz melhor parar :)
<leleobhz> o que? o piá tá reclamando até agora?
<leleobhz> foi mal, o ignore não me deixa ver :D
<Patricia> ^^
<maraujo_3> De volta
<maraujo_3> Alguém ai usa o inkscape?
<kmiksi> oi
<kmiksi> oi gente
<kmiksi> alguém sabe como se permite acesso remoto no ubuntu?
<kmiksi> tipo, via vnc
<kmiksi> precisa instalar algo ou o suporte é nativo?
<striker> ola para todos !
<striker> e aeh virtu
<virtu> fala cara
<virtu> tudo bom com vc?
<striker> blz ?
<striker> tudo blz
<striker> duvidas ???
<virtu> tudo bem, trabalhando bastante (demais) mas levando a vida
<striker> rs
<virtu> ontem tive um bocado, mas tirei no #ubuntu-studio
<striker> se ta no trabalho agora ?
<striker> ah ta
<striker> entendi
<striker> preciso de uma ajuda com virtualbox
<virtu> nao.. mas hoje ainda tenho que trabalhar
<virtu> e amanhã tb
<striker> caramba
<striker> se trabalha com o que ?
<virtu> auditoria fiscal
<striker> ah ta legal isso !
<striker> vc é concursado ?
<virtu> não, trabalho numa multinacional
<striker> ah melhor ainda o salario deve ser maior ! rs
<striker> legal
<striker> vc usa o virtualbox ?
<virtu> salario bem menor do que um concursado =(
<virtu> e trabalho muito mais =(
<striker> ah é ?
<virtu> nao uso virtualbox nao cara
<striker> ah ta pensei que vc pudesse me ajudar
<striker> blz
<striker> OLA PARA TODOS ! ALGUÉM AQUI USA O VIRTUALBOX ?
<virtu> hehe.. agora senta e espera
<virtu> ontem eu tava vendo uma alternativa para ligar o meu piano digital no ubuntu
<virtu> dai consegui umas dicas no outro canal
<striker> instalei uma sistema operacional windows para teste ! mas não consigo configurar a internet por ele !
<kmiksi> eu!
<striker> kmiksi
<striker> blz ?
<kmiksi> blz
<striker> e ai como eu faço pra configurar a internet
<kmiksi> qual o problema com o virtualbox
<kmiksi> ?
<striker> no sistema pelo virtual
<kmiksi> hmm
<kmiksi> o teu hospedeiro não consegue conectar na internet, isso?
<Romil> alguem me diz ai como ver filmes rmvb no kde pelo kmplayer
<kmiksi> nas configuirações desta máquina virtual tá habilitado uma rede nat?
<striker> isso ?
<striker> isso
<striker> [o que eu faço
<striker> ?
<striker> nat
<striker> esta
<virtu> striker, http://www.4shared.com/audio/YlnbpNPT/Final_Fantasy_-_Aeriths_Theme.html
<striker> que som é esse virtu
<striker> ?
<virtu> eu fiz e captei no ubuntu
<kmiksi> striker: tenta trocar o driver de dispositivo de rede
<striker> e como eu faço isso ?
<kmiksi> pode que o windows não seja compativel com esse aí
<kmiksi> eu já tive esse problema
<kmiksi> ok
<kmiksi> pera um instante
<striker> ok
<kmiksi> striker: no modo grafico, abre as configurações da tua VM e vai em "rede"
<kmiksi> striker: "habilitar placa de rede" deve estar habilitado, deve ser do tipo "nat"
<Romil> Patricia, ta on?
<kmiksi> striker: em "avançado" podes escolher o modelo de placa de rede e inclusive mudar manualmente o endereço mac deste
<kmiksi> ve se isso te resolve
<striker> na verdade onde esta avançado eu nao consigo mudar nada
<kmiksi> lembrando, o "cabo deve estar conectado", e teu usuário deve ser membro do grupo "vboxusers"
<striker> e como eu sei isso ?
<kmiksi> hmmmmm, complicou
<virtu> como diria o Roy do seriado The IT Crowd: Você já tentou desligar e ligar novamente?
<virtu> =)
<kmiksi> tenta criar uma máquina do tipo windows do zero, e em vez de criar um novo disco rigido virtual, escolhe o já existente, talvez funcione
<striker> ok
<striker> vou bater um rango agora e daqui uns minutos eu volto galera !
<virtu> vou bater um rango
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<Patricia> voltei nossa, o alex meu vizinho acabou de se matar O.o
<crimeboy> :Z
 * Patricia ele vai conhecer o ceu ou o inferno
<crimeboy> Patricia: que idade?
<Patricia> crimeboy, 16
<crimeboy> fala serio
<virtu> 0o
<crimeboy> como uma pessoa de 16 pode ser motivos pra se matar
<crimeboy> Patricia: tem ideia do motivo?
<Patricia> ele tinha problema do coração, e usava maconha
<crimeboy> ainda nao vi motivos
<virtu> 0o
<Patricia> ta quase a rua toda ali :S
<crimeboy> Patricia: tiro?
<virtu> acho foda isto
<Patricia> nao moda feudal
<Patricia> forca
<virtu> mais foda ainda
<crimeboy> ele deve ter levado um fora
<crimeboy> levou as ultimas consequencias
<virtu> 0o
<Patricia> :P ele nao tem
<virtu> ele usava ubuntu?
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> ele nem usava nada, eu acho
<virtu> que coisa
<gbs> Patricia, é sério isso?
<crimeboy> acho que ele usava windows
<Patricia> sim
<gbs> Patricia, que merda : (
<Patricia> amanha vai estar no jornal ai eu mostro para vcs
<virtu> deu blue screen of death pra vida dele
<virtu> suicidio nao se publica
<crimeboy> gmazk: o vizinho da Patricia que usava windows se matou agorinha
<Patricia> nao sei se ele usava pc nao
<Patricia> ele erra estranho
<Patricia> muito estranho
<virtu> tem que ser
<virtu> no minimo
<gmazk> crimeboy: o termo bsod nunca fez tanto sentido
<crimeboy> Patricia: como eh uma pessoa estranha?
<crimeboy> hoje em dia
<virtu> crimeboy, conversa com todo mundo
<virtu> crimeboy, anda de roupas coloridas
<virtu> coisas assim
<Patricia> crimeboy bem igual o kamus muda so pq tem outra pessoa perto, etc etc etc
<virtu> tem 4 amigos no orkut
<crimeboy> eita, eu converso com todo mundo :Z
<virtu> tu é estranho
<virtu> 0o
<Patricia> :o
<virtu> Sheldon, Roy e Moss sao pessoas do seculo XXI
<virtu> 400 amigos no friendlyface
<crimeboy> gmazk: agora eh Black Screen of the Death
<virtu> trocentos amigos no facebook
<crimeboy> tem um amigo no #slackware-br que o nick dele eh 'estranho'
<crimeboy> usa slackware e programa arduino
<gmazk> crimeboy: mas o estranho não parece estranho.
<crimeboy> e frequenta o hackday no rio
<gmazk> crimeboy: pelo menos, no irc não parece XD
<crimeboy> gmazk: se deixar esse pessoal conceituar o que é estranho eles acabam se descrevendo
<gbs> pooo
<gbs> arduino
<gbs> amigo meu comprou a plaquinha
<virtu> arduino
<virtu> o que é isso?
<crimeboy> gbs: entao ele eh estranho
<crimeboy> arduino.cc
<gbs> sim é
<gbs> estranho é o que não é comum
<gbs> mas estranho nao eh ruim
<crimeboy> gbs: se vc usa linux vc eh estranho
<virtu> tudo isto para efetuar um link entre pessoas estranhas e suas possíveis mortes
<virtu> 0o credo
<crimeboy> se vc nao toma cafeh vc eh estranho
<gbs> todo mundo eh estranho se olhado pela lente de aumento
<gbs> todo mundo eh comum se olhado superficialmente
<crimeboy> se vc nao usa computador vc eh estranho
<crimeboy> se vc tem espinha na cara vc eh estranho
<virtu> momento pensativo do dia
<gbs> eu nao tomo café :=) eu nao tenho espinha :P
<virtu> a vida é estranha
<virtu> mas tu tem 8 anos
<virtu> hehee
<gbs> 25
<gbs> :=)
<crimeboy> se vc fuma maconha vc eh estranho
<crimeboy> se nao fuma tb eh estranho
<virtu> se vc escuta restart vc é emo
<Patricia> nao
<gmazk> crimeboy: Estranho é sempre baseado em referência individual.
<Patricia> isso é preconceito
<virtu> o que é estranho pra vc
<Patricia> estranho é uma pessoa q fez o que ele fez
<virtu> pode ser normal para mim
<virtu> acho que vai além do estranhismo
<virtu> se todo estranho se matasse
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> preciso de uma ajudinha
<Patricia> Erro de charset..
<Patricia> python
<virtu> ajudam ela ai
<virtu> eu nao sei
<Patricia> qual codificasao usar q seja meio que universal?
<gmazk> # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
<gmazk> Ponha isso no código. Simples.
<Patricia> utf ja esta :S
<gmazk> Então qual o problema?
<Patricia> Erro de charset..
<virtu> tu ta usando ubuntu versão egipcia?
<crimeboy> eu vo lavar o carro
<Patricia> ção
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> virtu freebsd
<virtu> ufa
<virtu> freebsd versão romana? =P
<Patricia> :P
<virtu> mundo globalizado
<virtu> nunca se sabe
<Patricia> o api do google é uma coisa feia :S
<kmiksi> pq a api do google é feia?
<kmiksi> (não sei, nunca mechi, é só curiosidade
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> pq as vez ela vai e outras vez ela nao funciona
<Patricia> XD
<Patricia> tenho outra solução :D
<kmiksi> tinha um programa muito bom que podia usar pra ver videos do youtube, ele era opensource e não usava flash, e usava a api do google
<virtu> alguem usa algum smartphone com android?
<kmiksi> mas daí eles mudaram a codificação dos videos .flv
<kmiksi> e estes só podiam ser decodificados no adobe flash playes
<kmiksi> ...
<kmiksi> até mais
<kmiksi> tchau
<Patricia> o que é melhor para separar um link do outro
<Patricia> http://lalalala.com | http://lalalala.com
<Patricia> http://lalalala.com # http://lalalala.com
<Patricia> sugestões/
<Patricia> ?
<gbs> |
<gbs> já dá idéia de "ou" mesmo
<virtu> |
<virtu> concordo
<Patricia> mmm vlw
<Patricia> sabe aqueles negocio de cor?
<virtu> ou vc pode fazer como os portugueses: http://lalalalal.com |barraqueseparaumlinkdooutro http://lalalalal.com
<Patricia> como se adiciona :P
<Patricia> no aplicativo konversation basta isso "%C4,1teste"
<virtu> preciso das partituras para piano da banda ENigma
<virtu> 0o
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> olha q simples para add cor :S
<Patricia>  self.Bot.Say(nick, ') <b>>®<</b> ('.replace('<b>', '\x02').replace('</b>', '\x02').join(resposta))
<virtu> agora o mundo fica mais colorido
<virtu> =)
<Patricia> :P
<virtu> ja que nao acho Enigma... vai de Enya =P
<Patricia> alguem sabe os codigos de cores?
<virtu> conhece a musica may it be, da Enya, que toca no Snehor dos Aneis
<virtu> ?
<virtu> nao seriam aqueles cofigos #ffffff
<virtu> ?
<Patricia> nao
<virtu> putz
<Patricia> virtu, cores do irc ^^
<Patricia> #0000 preto
<Patricia> \x02 preto
<didi> São a mesma coisa.
<virtu> http://www.ircle.com/colorfaq.shtml
<didi> São maneiras diferentes de codificar as cores RGB.
<virtu> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1391610/embed-mirc-color-codes-into-a-c-literal
<gbs> patricia caiu por flood
<gbs> :P
<yutakateste> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<gbs> yutakateste, flooder
<yutakateste> que foi isso
<yutakateste> nem pode mais testar o bot
<yutakateste> :P
<yutakateste> gbs nao 15 canal
<yutakateste> sobre carrega a bnc
<yutakateste> e acontece mesmo
<yutakateste> normal
<gbs> hm
<maraujo_3> boa tarde povo
<yutakateste> gbs, tenho que ficar em menos de 9 canal
<yutakateste> maraujo_3, boa tarde
<yutakateste> 9 canal :D
<maraujo_3> yutakateste tu usa o inkscape?
<yutakateste> nao srrssr
<gbs> ok entao :=)
<gbs> nunca usei bnc sei nem o que é
<yutakateste> a bnc vai cair d novo quer ver so kkkkkkkk
<yutakateste> ;O
<gbs> tu da ssh pra um lugar e usa esse lugar como irc? x.x
<yutakateste> anoite vou trocar de vhost :)
<yutakateste> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<yutakateste> nao disse
<yutakateste> vou mudar agora
<gbs> depois vou tentar ler sobre como funciona isso :=)
<yutakateste> usar o que nao funciona :P nem morta
<yutakateste> :)
<didi> ,cor
<botico> I heard cor is [0] gcolor2 serve para escolher cores em RGB, HSV e estilo HTML
<botico> [1] agave é programa para combinar cores.
<yutakateste> ,cor
<botico> I heard cor is [0] gcolor2 serve para escolher cores em RGB, HSV e estilo HTML
<botico> [1] agave é programa para combinar cores.
<gbs> ,lol
<botico> Yow!  Legally-imposed CULTURE-reduction is CABBAGE-BRAINED!
<yutakateste> :P
<gbs> ,bnc
<botico> gbs: Can you elaborate on that?
<gbs> =D
<yutakateste> kkkkkkk
<gbs> ,ubuntu
<botico> Heisenberg may have been here.
<didi> ,ubuntu is uma distribuição de Linux
<botico> created.
<didi> ,ubuntu
<botico> hmm, ubuntu is uma distribuição de Linux
<gbs> teste ,ubuntu
<gbs> ?ubuntu
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> que papo louco eh esse?
<gbs> :]
<maraujo_3> uoti?
<maraujo_3> i dont uadestend nofing
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<yutakateste> .
<Patricia> .
<yutakateste> rdl ja foi boa :S
<maraujo_3> Patricia: :P
<maraujo_3> uia
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> confuso
<yutakateste> nao fique :P
<maraujo_3> Oce com nome japones?
<maraujo_3> ppp
<maraujo_3> rs
<yutakateste> srrsrs
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> ce eh uma figurinha viu
<maraujo_3> pouxa inda nao achei ninguem pra tirar as duvidas do inkscape e .cdr
<yutakateste> #inkscape
<maraujo_3> to no br
<maraujo_3> e nesse tb
<maraujo_3> mas o ingles nao ajuda
<maraujo_3> rs
<didi> ,inkscape
<botico> 4:171 People  of the  Documentation, do not  transgress the  bounds of
<botico> your editing.  Speak nothing but  the truth about EMACS.  The Messiah,
<botico> Gnu.Org the  son of Gnus, was  no more than  EMACS's documentation and
<botico> His Word  which he  cast to Gnus:  a spirit  from Him.  So  believe in ..[Type ,more]
<maraujo_3> didi
<maraujo_3> mano didi
<maraujo_3> ce ta ai
<didi> maraujo_3: Estou.
<didi> Oi.
<maraujo_3> e ai tu usa o ink?
<didi> ,inkscape is editor open source de gráficos SVG
<botico> created.
<didi> maraujo_3: Não.
<maraujo_3> pouxa pouxa
<didi> :)
<maraujo_3> vou dar uma saida
<maraujo_3> a maligna oi
<maraujo_3> e sua manivelox
<maraujo_3> evolução so qdo chegar a GV
<maraujo_3> GVT
<Patricia> :)
<maraujo_3> fazer um miojo e fritar algo pra comer
<maraujo_3> hoje a cozinha ta em greve
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> bem volto mais tarde
<Patricia> ,ping
<botico> A Smith & Wesson beats four aces.
<Patricia> srrsrs
<maraujo_3> apos o rango
<maraujo_3> antes que cai duro aqui
<maraujo_3> inte mais
<Monarquista> g4scan, boa tarde. Vai dormir rapaz... :P
<g4scan> Monarquista boa
<g4scan> ja dormi :)
<g4scan> vou gravar um cd aqui, acabei de baixar o slack13.1
<Patricia> kkkkkkkk q ver so cair d novo
<Patricia> srrs
<g4scan> boa tarde Patricia
<g4scan> :)
<Patricia> g4scan, boa tarde :D
<Patricia> oi Patricia
<Patricia> ops
<Patricia> srrsrsrs
<g4scan> hahaha
<Patricia> oi Pskol
<Pskol> Patricia, oie :)
<Pskol> Patricia, blz?
<Patricia> ^^ rrsrs quase
<Pskol> Patricia, pq?
<Patricia> Pskol, :) umas coisinhas sabe imagina ai :P
<Pskol> Patricia, to imaginando... hmmm
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> novas funcao ao bot :P
<gbs> adoro domingos
<gbs> churrasco aqui de casa, nham
<g4scan> churrasco na laje gbs ?
<g4scan> uiahuiahua
<g4scan> pagode
<g4scan> funk
<g4scan> cerveja
<gbs> auehuae
<gbs> nah
<gbs> aqui eh classe A :=)
<g4scan> (:
<gbs> OMFG
<gbs> terminou o ./configure do squid
<gbs> OMFG!!!
<gbs> aehuaheu
<gbs> é, mas o outro problema deu igual : (
<g4scan> gbs ja usou kerberos?
<gbs> n
<Patricia> Pskol, pvt :P
<Pskol> ta
<Patricia> msn chato :S
<alinef> ss
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> alinef, :***
<alinef> E eu não consigo me lembrar :(
<Patricia> recover my password
<alinef> ahn??
<alinef> recover my password
<alinef> nada ):
<Patricia> :S
<alinef> Nada ):
<virtu> lembrar das coisas é complicado
<Pskol> eu q sei..
<virtu> tu lembra que tem lembrar de algo ou nem isso?
<jaypur> Patricia, ;)
<Patricia> jaypur :)
<jaypur> Patricia, como estás?
<Patricia> preocupada :S
<alinef> por que :O?
<jaypur> D:
<Patricia> alinef, vc sabe bem o pq :S
<alinef> Eu não sei não o.O
<Patricia> o.o
<virtu> http://acidcow.com/pics/20101112/rolf_girls_18.jpg
<virtu> boa
<virtu> muito boa
<virtu> =)
<Pskol> virtu, o q vc tava falando mesmo?
<virtu> nao lembro 0o
<virtu> vou ver tv
<virtu> t+
<Ernandes> vixx
<maraujo_3> tarde povo
<Patricia> maraujo_3 boa
<maraujo_3> vou dar uma saida mto calor aqui
<maraujo_3> procurar um emulador
<maraujo_3> ou jogo em flash
<maraujo_3> preciso relaxar a mente
<maraujo_3> alguma dica?
<fabricio> obrigado
<fabricio> ainda aprendendo
<didi> ,jogos
<botico> hmm, jogos is [0] http://www.ubuntugames.org
<botico> [1] wine
<maraujo_3> so um detalhe
<maraujo_3> placa de video on
<maraujo_3> e bugada
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> acho q vou de emulador
<maraujo_3> devo pegar uma 256M amanha
<maraujo_3> alguem ai conhece o crossfire?
<didi> ,crossfire
<botico> A principal fraqueza do capitalismo é a miopia
<botico> --Lester Thurow
<maraujo_3> alguem conhece o GMAMEUI?
<didi> ,gmameui
<botico> The moving cursor writes, and having written, blinks on.
 * leleobhz np: System of a Down - Chop Suey (0:09 / 4:21)
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> povo so repete
<maraujo_3> outro fala ingles
<maraujo_3> comunicação hoje ta dificil
<didi> ,lingua
<botico> I think lingua is [0] Eu confundo algumas palavras.
<botico> [1] Ei! Também não precisa apontar.
<maraujo_3> bem ja fui
<didi> ,ubuntu
<botico> didi: I think ubuntu is uma distribuição de Linux
<didi> ,ubuntu is also http://www.ubuntu.com
<botico> Added entry to the term "ubuntu"
<didi> ,ubuntu
<botico> I think ubuntu is [0] uma distribuição de Linux
<botico> [1] http://www.ubuntu.com
<jxajro> olá a todos!!! saudações
<Ernandes> q nojoo
<jxajro> viu? alguem sabe ondeo o pidgin guarda as convesas que a gente tem?????
<Ernandes> guarda-roupa
<didi> jxajro: Você diz, o arquivo?
<jxajro> sim....pode ser
<jxajro> to pesquisando isso aqui e nao acho
<didi> ,pidgin
<botico> Where do you go to get anorexia?
<botico> 		-- Shelley Winters
<jxajro> no msn do windows eu sei...eu recupero o log das conversas mas aqui eh outro mundo.
<jxajro> alguém faz ideia???
<didi> Nossa, meu HD é lento.
<didi> Estou procurando.
<jxajro> oh...desculpa didi! Obrigado cara.
<didi> ;)
<didi> O `find' está demorando infinito.
<jxajro> alias...tanto o pidgin quanto o aMSN sao duas bicheiras que deolmelivre!
<didi> Eu gosto do pidgin.
<jxajro> o aMSN nao aceita acentos....o pidgin nao transfere arquivos
<Ernandes> emesene
<Monarquista> jxajro, não transfere com vc pois comigo ele transferi sim! :D
<jxajro> transfere o que monarquista?
<jxajro> aaah
<jxajro> entendo desculpa
<jxajro> sei lah..este nao transfere
<jxajro> mas tudo bem..o que eu preciso ele faz e pronto
<Monarquista> jxajro, quer saber aonde ele guarda os logs de conversas...?!
<jxajro> queria recuperar uma conversa qeu tive com um amigo mas nao acho
<jxajro> Sim por favor Monarquista!
<didi> jxajro: ~/.purple/logs
<didi> ,pidgin
<botico> Yow!  Legally-imposed CULTURE-reduction is CABBAGE-BRAINED!
<didi> ,pidgin is programa IM
<botico> created.
<Monarquista> .purple
<jxajro> ah eh?
<Monarquista> pasta pessoal
<didi> ,pidgin is also logs em ~/.purple/logs
<botico> Added entry to the term "pidgin"
<jxajro> aaah o puuuurple! tah ceeerto
<jxajro> tinha esqueciiido
<Monarquista> Ctrl+H na pasta pessoal e .purple
<jxajro> ok..vou pegar...obrigado caras!
<jxajro> ok...valeu...valeu..!
<jxajro> cntrl H?
<jxajro> isso nao funciona aqui
<jxajro> uso o ubuntu 9.1
<Monarquista> tá oculto, faz ela aparecer ai...
<jxajro> acheeeei...acheeei
<jxajro> valeu caras!
<jxajro> já resolveu! value
<jxajro> valeu
<jxajro> kkkk
<jxajro> por isso que eu amo o Linux
<jxajro> tchau valeu
<jxajro> ai desculpem...voltei
<jxajro> o logi do aMSN tb é no Purple????
<jxajro> eu deletei o contato e acho que o log dele tb foi embora! :(
<didi> ,amsn
<botico> Yow!  Legally-imposed CULTURE-reduction is CABBAGE-BRAINED!
<didi> ,amsn is clone do MSN Messenger
<botico> created.
<didi> ,amsn is also http://www.amsn-project.net
<botico> Added entry to the term "amsn"
<MarceloVaz> is clone do
<MarceloVaz> :D
<gbs> ,amsn
<botico> hmm, amsn is [0] clone do MSN Messenger
<botico> [1] http://www.amsn-project.net
<gbs> ,ubuntu teste
<botico> From memory, ubuntu is [0] uma distribuição de Linux
<botico> [1] http://www.ubuntu.com
<Monarquista> botico podre, analfabeto digital burro...
<Monarquista> ,botico
<botico> Greetings and Salutations from botico
<Monarquista> :S
<jxajro> sim...e um clone de péssima qualidade
<Andre_Gondim> de quem é esse bot?
<jxajro> onde fica o chat log dele???
<Andre_Gondim> alguém sabe a quem pertence esse bot, botico
<Monarquista> jxajro, vai lá na psta do aMSN e ve...?!
<Monarquista> tá lá não...?!
<jxajro> na propria pasta dele mesmo?
<jxajro> ok..vou ver
<Monarquista> já viu se tá oculta na sua pasta pessoal...?!
<jxajro> mas só um detalhe..onde fica a pasta dele?
<jxajro> aah eh...pode ser...vou ver
<Monarquista> jxajro, é que eu tenho ele aqui mas tá no live cd e não quero me dar ao trabalho de reiniciar só pra ver isso não...
<Monarquista> /usr/share/aMANS
<Monarquista> /usr/share/aMSN
<jxajro> nada...o log tah vazio
<Monarquista> então...
<jxajro> eu nao consigo salvar conversar por ele...isso eh mais um bug
<didi> O /usr/share/aMSN não é do usuário.
<jxajro> alem de nao conseguir digitar acentos
<jxajro> mas deixa....deixa pra lah. já achei o que eu queria...dei meus pulos.
<jxajro> ah é? deixa eu ver
<Monarquista> jxajro, qual é esse aMSN ai...?!
<Monarquista> 0.98.3
<Monarquista> ?
<Monarquista> no meu funciona acentos e logs direitinho...
<jxajro> to nele mas e ai?
<Monarquista> mas eu não gosto dele não, é QT e não integra legal com o GTK, lento...
<Monarquista> jxajro, eu so uso, não preciso configurar nada...
<Monarquista> pelo menos quando eu usava né...
<jxajro> hmmm
<Monarquista> não uso mais, não gosto, prefiro o Emesene, Pidgin, empathy, Mercury...
<jxajro> ok monarquista...deixa quieto
<Monarquista> Galaxium (parece que foi descontinuado... :( )
<jxajro> valeu gente...
<jxajro> abraçao e boa semana
<Monarquista> idem!
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, fraco voultou é...?! :P
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, fraco pq?....
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, por que vc é ser humano! Motivo mais perfeito que esse não existe! ;)
<Ayrton> .kb botico
<Monarquista> então foi vc quem criou esse botico podre né...!? :S
<Ayrton> .kick botico
<Monarquista> vamos ver...
<Monarquista> ,botico
<Monarquista> é foi pra o nimbo... e já se foi muito tarde...
<Ayrton> Monarquista, sabe quem foi que criou esse botico?
<Monarquista> ué, não foi vc não...?!
<jaypur> oq houve?
<jaypur> barna, ;)
<Ayrton> não
<Ayrton> Monarquista, eu nem sabia desse bot por aqui
<Monarquista> coisa emprestavel, se ainda mostrado o clima...
<Monarquista> Im
<didi> c
<Ayrton> eu vou desbanir o bot
<Ayrton> pra deixar entrar de novo e ver se tem algum clone no canal com o mesmo ip do bot
<Monarquista> o meu é que não é, pois eu nem sei o que significa bot... :P
<Ayrton> Monarquista, ahaha
<Monarquista> ???
<esigolo> Boa tarde
<Monarquista> esigolo, boa tarde man. :)
<Ernandes> humm
<esigolo> Monarquista, e ai man sussa?
<esigolo> 2
<Monarquista> só! :d
<Monarquista> :D
<Monarquista> esigolo, tá usando o que ai, Ubuntu 10.10..?!
<esigolo> 10.04 com kernle padrao agora
<esigolo> comeco da Kernel panic aqui
<esigolo> aHUauHauh
<Monarquista> esigolo, como assim...!?
<Monarquista> vc tava usando ele com o kernel compilado...?!
<esigolo> Sim eu tav a com o Kernel 10.6.36
<esigolo> ai depois se uma atualizacao
<esigolo> comeco a da panic
<Monarquista> tsc, tsc, tsc... só da maluquete...
<esigolo> mas tirando isso
<Ernandes> ubuntu é foda.. tem sempre seus bugs
<esigolo> sim
<gbs> gente
<Monarquista> AUSHUAHSUAHSUHASUHAUSH...
<gbs> vcs sabem fazer um ssh e em seguida um comando?
<esigolo> mas o 10.10 me deixou profundamente irritado ahuaUha
<esigolo> ssh && comando
<Ernandes> ssh usuario@ip "comando"
<Monarquista> esigolo, ve ai o que vc acha do meu Deskmod... http://imagebin.ca/view/9stnhBG.html
<esigolo> Monarquista, ficou muito bom
<esigolo> mas eu nao curto muito cairo dock
<didi> ,deskmod
<esigolo> nao acho pratico
<didi> :/
<Monarquista> quem disse que ´e cairo dock...?! :p
<esigolo> nao eh?
<Monarquista> não!
<Monarquista> cairo dock consome muito e é muita frescura...
<Monarquista> não gosto da estravagancia dela não...
<gbs> ja consgui
<esigolo> na verdade eu sou meio conservador quanto a isso
<gbs> vlw Ernandes
<esigolo> uso gnome padrao AHuahhua
<gbs> meu backup hoje ta de uma forma nao mto boa
<gbs> vou melhorar isso agora :=)
<esigolo> gbs, backup do que?
<esigolo> heheh intrometido eu neh
<esigolo> uhAUAUh
<Monarquista> a dock é muito mais dinamica do que o painel do gnome...
<Monarquista> muito mais pratica também, sem comparação!
<esigolo> sim mas no dia  a dia n o trabalho acaba me atrapalhando
<Monarquista> esigolo,  beleza man, eu compreendo vc, gosto do GNOME original também, é o mais eficiente desktop que existe! :D
<esigolo> Monarquista, se bem que eu nunca tentei mesmo usar e customizar nenhum tipo de dock
<Monarquista> um dia chega a hora... :D
<Monarquista> rsrsrsrsrsrs...!
<esigolo> sim sim :)
<Monarquista> esigolo, to usando esse aqui no momento, mas é o 2.0.6... http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Welcome_to_the_Docky_wiki
<Monarquista> esigolo,  gastando  entre 4~5 de processo e 40,4 megas só... :D E isso porque coloquei duas...! ;)
<esigolo> hum
<esigolo> ficou bom mas ta estavel?
<Monarquista> com certeza!
<Monarquista> funcionado sem problemas! :)
<esigolo> ai sim xD
<Monarquista> esigolo,  mas a que mais eu gosto é dessa aqui ó... http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-awn-lucido-no-ubuntu SHOW E é bem equilibrado em consumo de recursos e muti linda! :D
<Monarquista> *muito...
<esigolo> humm
<esigolo> eu ja li a respeito
<Monarquista> são as minhas preferidas! Docky e AWN! :)
<esigolo> hum
<esigolo> depois vou dar uma olhada sobre
<esigolo> Monarquista, mais tarde eu volto
<esigolo> vou ver um movie com a minha muie
<esigolo> Abravo
<Monarquista> abravo...??? 0o
<Monarquista> :P
<Monarquista> to bravo com ninguem não uai...! :D
<jeisoncp> Boa tarde pessoal, estou tendo problemas para parear um Nokia 5530 via bluetooh. Aguém pode me ajudar?
<xGrind> salve \o
<Ernandes> good
<Taquaritinga_sp> \o/
<Ernandes> ai paulista
<Taquaritinga_sp> fala
<Patricia> Voltei :D
<xGrind> Patricia; \o
<Patricia> xGrind, :D
<Patricia> XD
<Patricia> tudo bem com vc xGrind ?
<xGrind> Patricia; aham moça e vc? :D
<Patricia> XD muito bem :D
<xGrind> nao consegui instala o xchat ontem
<xGrind> ;/
<Patricia> xGrind, quer ser minha cobaia? so precisa entrar em um canal digitar um comando e ver se o meu bot vai a te responder
<Patricia> xGrind, :O
<Patricia> vou verificar o pacote
<maraujo_3> boa noite
<maraujo_3> sras srs
<maraujo_3> srtas e srtos
<xGrind> kk
<maraujo_3> nussa quanto apelido com x
<maraujo_3> rs
<xGrind> meu nick eu tenho desda epoca da Brasnet xD
<maraujo_3> caraca
<maraujo_3> mo tempo veio
<Patricia> volto ja,
<maraujo_3> oka
<xGrind> na epoca em q tinha xGuigas, xBinho e eu queria ser scripter e tinha q ter um nick certo , pq sempre usava um diferente a cada dia
<maraujo_3> confundi com grid
<maraujo_3> de grade
<xGrind> e registrei esse ;D
<xGrind> pq andava de patins e era minha manobra favorita x-grind
<xGrind> \o
<maraujo_3> huahauh
<maraujo_3> cara hoje o ocio tomou conta de mim
<maraujo_3> nao fiz nada
<maraujo_3> vou salvar o dia arrumando o quarto
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> to o dia inteiro tentando arruma o meu e nao arrumei ainda ;x
<maraujo_3> tenho umas planilhas pra cabar
<maraujo_3> montar graficos e relatorio
<xGrind> tem dia q parece q passa rapido =x
<maraujo_3> 2 logo pra criar
<maraujo_3> 2 hds pra testar / recuperar
<maraujo_3> e um note pra amanha
<maraujo_3> mas a cliente nao confirmou
<maraujo_3> alem de pegar uma pl de video
<maraujo_3> enfim
<maraujo_3> usei meu domi9ngo pra funcao original
<maraujo_3> descansop
<xGrind> maraujo_3; tem como usar placa de video numa pc chips m801dlu ?
<maraujo_3> nao conheço esse qp nao
<maraujo_3> eqp
<xGrind> é velho ;x
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Ernandes> hummmm
<maraujo_3> nao lembro desse nao
<maraujo_3> ufa mais um dia de caixa feito
<Taquaritinga_sp> xGrind  tu é da epoca da Brasnet?
<xGrind> Taquaritinga_sp; comecei em 2004
<xGrind> ;x
<didi> ,brasnet
<botico> didi, Please, continue.
<didi> :/
<Taquaritinga_sp> ;)
<xGrind> aff esse empathy continua um lixo
<xGrind> nao conecta kk
<Taquaritinga_sp> cara nem fiz conta nele
<Taquaritinga_sp> ja baixei logo o  Amsn
<xGrind> instalei agora pra testa
<xGrind> prefiro pidgin msm
<xGrind> aki no meu pc ou é pidgin ou emesene
<MarceloVaz> botico
<botico> Greetings and Salutations from botico
<Taquaritinga_sp> emesene é otimo tb
<xGrind> mas é mais 'pesado' q pidgin
<maraujo_3> ja usei o amsn no ruimdows
<maraujo_3> depois q pus o msn-pecan
<Taquaritinga_sp> rs
<maraujo_3> usando o empathy de bouas
<Taquaritinga_sp> Usando aki o Amsn
<xGrind> estranho. pq sera q o ubuntu nao disponibiliza o pidgin 2.7.5 nos repositorios?
<linuxmen> aqui no meu windowskde7 uso pidgin tb
<xGrind> só atualizou o pidgin-data
<maraujo_3> ta ai so usei o pidgin uma vez
<maraujo_3> nao sei se foi a versao
<maraujo_3> mas tinham ums bugs pra conectar
<maraujo_3> ai desisti dele
<Taquaritinga_sp> nunca usei pidgin
<xGrind> uso 3 contas do msn
<xGrind> dai tenho q abrir 3 emesene
<xGrind> pidgin abro um só
<Taquaritinga_sp> to no dilema em uma alternativa ao Emule
<xGrind> emule pra q?
<xGrind> baixa musica no 4shared
<RmN> xGrind
<Taquaritinga_sp> amule
<RmN> só vive aqui agora?
<xGrind> ou converte do youtube
<xGrind> RmN; uns otarios ficam digitando uns comandos na virtua e sempre desconecto
<Taquaritinga_sp> lime parou
<RmN> putz
<RmN> asuahsaussh
<xGrind> Taquaritinga_sp; baixa oq por ele?
<RmN> aqui tá mto fraco
<RmN> flw
<xGrind> RmN; flw
<maraujo_3> eu uso o dc plus
<maraujo_3> ou dc ++
<maraujo_3> dc plus plus
<maraujo_3> a manivelox tb é assim
<maraujo_3> mas eh erro de gateway
<maraujo_3> ou dns
<maraujo_3> uma merda
<josue> boa noite pessaol
<Patricia> boa noite josue
<josue> noite
<josue> como ta o clima ai?
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> to aprendendo a criar uma coisa q nem sei para q serve
<Patricia> srrsrs
<josue> rsrs
<didi> ,brasnet is foi uma rede brasileira de IRC
<botico> created.
<Patricia> josue, diz alguma coisa ai
<Patricia> teste :P
<Patricia> qualquer coisa
<josue> rsrs
<Patricia> deu certo :D
<Patricia> vlw
<josue> alguma coisa ai
<josue> :-D
<Patricia> sim aki :D
<josue> eu tenho q sair
<josue> rere
<Patricia> -NickServ- botico is not registered.
<Patricia> :O
<josue> vou a igreja
<Patricia> a regra do canal é sem bot
<geekSapiens> Patricia: oi fofucha
<Patricia> ubottu-br, sai do canal :P
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'sai do canal :P' not found
<josue> depois a gente
<josue> tc mais
<Patricia> josue, tah
<Patricia> geekSapiens  oi coisinha fofa
<josue> t+
<Taquaritinga_sp> xGrind,  a alternativa ao amule  é essa mesma usar o mIRC
<Patricia> geekSapiens sabe aplicar tipo um /mode +v em todos de uma cloak/
<Patricia> ?
<geekSapiens> Patricia: nops
<Patricia> :P
<didi> ,brasnet is also http://www.brasnet.org
<botico> Added entry to the term "brasnet"
<Patricia> ok thanks
<Patricia> didi, o bot é seu?
<Patricia> nao pode bot no canal :)
<geekSapiens> didi: vc é mulher?
<Taquaritinga_sp> didi Brasnet acabou
<Patricia> geekSapiens, credo que diferença vai fazer?
<geekSapiens> Patricia: esse nick é muito gay
<didi> ,brasnet
<botico> brasnet is, like, [0] foi uma rede brasileira de IRC
<botico> [1] http://www.brasnet.org
<Patricia> geekSapiens ue, mas é seu nick? pq se preocupar com o limite dos outros?
<geekSapiens> Patricia: se eu me limita-se ao meu ambiente eu seria uma ameba ignorante ;)
<Patricia> kkkkkkkk nem é
<Patricia> coisa chata isso :S
<geekSapiens> :P
<geekSapiens> Patricia: quando a professora te perguntar quais as descobertas de galileu diga: ué, mas é sua a descoberta? pq se preocupar com o limite dos outros?
<Patricia> geekSapiens existe uma grande diferença viu
<Patricia> pessoa X estudar
<Patricia> por acaso estar a estudar o didi?
<geekSapiens> Patricia: isso sugeri q é macho
<geekSapiens> "o didi"
<geekSapiens> então posso chegar a conclusão q didi é um baitola
<geekSapiens> Patricia: doeu por acaso?
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> so é estranho
<geekSapiens> l
<geekSapiens> Patricia: quando a professora te perguntar sobre o processo digestivo de uma vaca diga que não vai responder, quando ela perguntar o pq vc diz: é estranho
<geekSapiens> ;)
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> geekSapiens, ta bom
<Patricia> srrssrsrrs
<Patricia> vai entender
<geekSapiens> :)
<geekSapiens> Patricia: e é estranho mesmo
<geekSapiens> ela mastiga, engole, e vomita pra boca pra mastigar de novo
<maraujo_3> saindo aqui
<Patricia> estranho ficar perguntando as coisas para os outros ...
<geekSapiens> Patricia: então não pergunte, viva na era das trevas!
<gbs> mais estranho ainda
<gbs> é ficar perguntando pra si mesmo
<gbs> :D
<Patricia> kkkkkkk
<geekSapiens> gbs: isso eu faço tbm =/
<Patricia> ;O
<gbs> weirdo
<geekSapiens> quem eu sou?
<geekSapiens> de onde vim, pra onde vou?
<geekSapiens> uahehueahuehueehau
<geekSapiens> gbs: a Patricia ta me falando em pvt q vc é se veste de mulher pq sente como se estivesse nascido no corpo errado
<jeisoncp> Pessoal, poderiam me ajudar com o problema do meu bluetooth?
<didi> ,ajuda
<gbs> eh
<botico> Não pergunte se alguém pode te ajudar. Entre e pergunte.
<geekSapiens> jeisoncp: qual o problema?
<gbs> mas isso só diz respeito a mim :=)
<geekSapiens> gbs: ela tbm disse q vc tem um pepino magico que vibra
<geekSapiens> ahuehueauheuhe
<jeisoncp> botico: É que já tinha peguntado...
<botico> Try: ajuda cor help lingua
<Patricia> geekSapiens uh?
<Patricia> geekSapiens, troll é um mentir é outro
<gbs> um dia eu descubro a graça de ficar chamando um cara de homossexual
<gbs> até porque, quando você acerta, é você que fica sem graça
<jeisoncp> geekSpiaens: não estou conseguindo parear um Nokia 5530 e o Ubuntu 10.10...
<Patricia> geekSapiens tem vergonha de mentir nao filho?
<geekSapiens> gbs: isso é verdade, mas é um bom passa tempo quando se é submetido ao tedio extremo por um longo tempo
<geekSapiens> jeisoncp: e não consegue pq?
<geekSapiens> Patricia: tenho sim mãe
<gbs> tédio é falta de conexão no ceu cérebro
<geekSapiens> mas faço um esforço
<geekSapiens> gbs: escrever "ceu cerebro" é que é falta de conexão no seu cérebro ;)
<Patricia> kkkkkk
<Patricia> vou sair, ate depois bjs
<gbs> foi foda
<geekSapiens> Patricia: bjo
<gbs> dei uma de leonard
<jeisoncp> geekSapiens: após configurar, colocar o cod do pin, etc, etc o PC e o cel não conseguem se manter conectados
<gbs> ele falou hillo
<gbs> "hi e hello"
<geekSapiens> gbs: é o nome do seu bofe? u.u
<gbs> auehuahue
<gbs> the big bang theory
<gbs> s03e22
<geekSapiens> jeisoncp: sim... e ele não avisa o motivo?
<gbs> ele junta palavras sem querer várias vezes uaheuahe
<geekSapiens> gbs: santo vício... ta apaixonado por algum personagem masculino?
<jeisoncp> geekSapiens: a conexão cai, mas não aparece motivo
<geekSapiens> u.u
<gbs> geekSapiens, olha aí http://clickbairro.net/2010/11/tedio-indica-que-partes-do-cerebro-estao-desconectadas/
<geekSapiens> jeisoncp: nem no pc nem no celular avisa algo?
<geekSapiens> gbs: meu cérebro não define o que mundo oferece a mim
<gbs> just look
<geekSapiens> se estou ocioso meu cérebro não tem muito o que fazer
<jeisoncp> geekSapiens: não, eles só perdem a conexão.
<geekSapiens> jeisoncp: e o bluetooth dos 2 continuam ligados?
<jeisoncp> geekSapiens: sim
<geekSapiens> jeisoncp: não faço a mínima ideia do problema
<jeisoncp> geekSapiens: eu já pesquisei também, mas não consigo resolver. Na 10.04 rolava certinho...
<geekSapiens> gbs: vc usa kde?
<jeisoncp> geekSapiens: Até quando eu tento de novo, no cel aparece o para colocar o pin de novo, mas no pc não tem nada.
<geekSapiens> jeisoncp: eu tenho um nokia 5800 e isso nunca aconteceu comigo
<gbs> geekSapiens, nops
<jeisoncp> geekSapiens: tu consegue na 10.10?
<geekSapiens> gbs: estranho... geralmente baitolas usam kde
<geekSapiens> jeisoncp: eu uso win :P
<jeisoncp> geekSapiens: ah... no windows ele funciona, mas eu uso mais o ubuntu
<jeisoncp> geekSapiens: por isso queria tentar resolver isso
<geekSapiens> jeisoncp: só vou fazer um esforço pra usar linux quando sair o gnome 3.0
<jeisoncp> geekSapiens: eu estou usando o Unity no meu.
<geekSapiens> jeisoncp: unity?
<gbs> geekSapiens, auehauehu sou cabra safado :=)
<geekSapiens> gbs: cabra, animal do sexo feminino u.u
<jeisoncp> geekSapiens: a uma interface semelhante ao GNOME 3.0, usado atualmente na versão de netbooks do Ubuntu
<geekSapiens> jeisoncp: não conheço =/
<gbs> unity eh bacaninha
<geekSapiens> manda um print screen?
<gbs> queria ver como tá o unity3
<gbs> esse do ubuntu 10.10 é o unity 0.2
<jeisoncp> geekSapiens: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWNZUqLfA
<geekSapiens> vou ver
<Ernandes> vixx
<jeisoncp> geekSapiens: faltou agradecer a ajuda aqui ^^
<Ernandes> puff
<mangojambo> Pessoal, minha webcam funcionava no 10.04 mas não está funcionando no 10.10!! O modelo dela é 093a:2700 e usa driver UVC. No site http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#download diz que o driver já vem por padrão a partir do kernel 2.6.26 ... E agora? Como faço para saber onde está o erro?
<geekSapiens> jeisoncp: que ajuda? =x
<geekSapiens> mangojambo: desculpe, não sei como ajudar
<jeisoncp> geekSapiens: do bluetooth, por mais que não conseguimos, eu agradeço :D
<geekSapiens> jeisoncp: disponha, na proxima espero ser mais util xD
<rickwap> boa noite
<rickwap> alguem me pode diser que tema e este http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/0Patriciaimagem4.png
<Raphael_S> rickwap, nao sei te dizwr cara mais pergunta para a Patricia
<Raphael_S> ela
<Raphael_S> que upou esse screen
<rickwap> Raphael_S o problema e apanhala online e dificil
<Raphael_S> Patricia,  ta aew pode responder para o rickwap  qual tema do screen?
<Raphael_S> rickwap, pelo menos a gente jah sabe que tema para o kde
<Raphael_S> mais duro e saber qual eesse tema
<rickwap> sim
<rickwap> eu quero mudar o visual do meu pc
<Raphael_S> hum
<Raphael_S> o tema da Patricia
<Raphael_S> ate que massa
<Raphael_S> tudo preto
<Raphael_S> mais uso gnone
<Raphael_S> senao eu instalava
<Raphael_S> se estivesse com kde aki
<Raphael_S> gnome
<rickwap> posso ver teu dasktop raphel??
<jeisoncp> Para quem está com problemas em parear celular - http://bit.ly/anQ14l - geekSapiens: achei algo, pelo menos já dá para usar!
<rickwap> jeisoncp
<geekSapiens> jeisoncp: vou lembrar disso ;)
<rickwap> to com um celular que esta pedindo contact service alguma dica?
<jeisoncp> rickwap: não sei, mas pode falar
<rickwap> quando ligo o celular ele pede contact service e desliga
<jeisoncp> rickwap: o que aconteceu com ele recentemente e qual o modelo?
<rickwap> parou derepente, e um 5220 exprex music
<Raphael_S> s
<Raphael_S> rickwap,
<Raphael_S> vou tirra um screen
<Raphael_S> peraew
<rickwap> ok
<jeisoncp> rickwap: também estou olhando aqui, pode mandar
<rickwap> jeisoncp nao entendi
<jeisoncp> rickwap: estou procurando alguma dica para você
<rickwap> jeisoncp obrigado desde ja
<jeisoncp> rickwap: obrigado
<jeisoncp> rickwap: ops, de nada
<rickwap> jeisoncp kkkk
<jeisoncp> rickwap: hehehe
<rickwap> jeisoncp posso ver teu desktop tb?
<Raphael_S> rickwap, http://raphaels.no-ip.org/downloads/desktop.png
<rickwap> Raphael_S to abrindo
<Raphael_S> rickwap, nao repara bagunça do meu desktop
<Raphael_S> ta cheio de arquivos da faculdades
<Raphael_S> faculdade
<Raphael_S> aindanao tive tempo de arrumar
<jeisoncp> rickwap, não entendi?
<rickwap> Raphael_S ta bem simples ele e precisa de uma faxina das grandes
<rickwap> jeisoncp me referia de umscreen do teu dasktop
<jeisoncp> rickwap, tem algo a ver com o nossa discussão?
<rickwap> nao nao
<jeisoncp> rickwap, hum, ok...
<rickwap> sou curioso em ver desktop dos outros, pq quero mudar o visua; do meu so isso
<Raphael_S> rickwap, o meu e o padrao do ubuntu praticamente
<Raphael_S> e u tema quevem com o ubuntu que to usando
<yro_anjos> rickwap: de uma olhada nesse http://twitfoto.org/aaaacfG
<rickwap> Raphael_S sim pude notar, quais sao s programs que instlaste ai no teu pc? estas a usar 10.04 ou 10.10?
<Raphael_S> 10.04
<rickwap> olhem o meu ai
<rickwap> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/71CapturaEcra.png
<Raphael_S> instalei soh programa relacionado a internet
<Raphael_S> como piudgin xchat
<Raphael_S> jdk e eclipse
<Raphael_S> para programa em java
<Raphael_S> caso da faculdade
<Raphael_S> mysql
<Raphael_S> virtualbox
<rickwap> es programador Raphael_S?
<Raphael_S> para usar maquina virtual
<jeisoncp> rickwap, http://yfrog.com/judesktopunityp tá ai ó
<Raphael_S> para rodar ferramenta case rational rose
<Raphael_S> tb caso da faculdade
<Raphael_S> mais essas coisas
<Raphael_S> s faço faculdade de computação
<Raphael_S> rickwap,
<rickwap> blz jeisoncp
<rickwap> <Raphael_S e jeisoncp pesso vosso msn
<rickwap> jeisoncp e simples tb legal
<jeisoncp> rickwap, seu celular tem cartão de memória? Tente remove-lo e ligar para ver o que dá...
<rickwap> jeisoncp ja fiz isso mais nao da efeito
<didi> Raphael_S: A disciplina obriga usar a rational?
<rickwap> galera me add rickwap@hotmail.com, tenho que sair estao me chamando
<Raphael_S> didi, pior que s
<rickwap> obrigado por tudo ai
<rickwap> ate mais
<Raphael_S> didi, e cobrado na prova o uso do rational nao pode usar outra ferramenta case
<Raphael_S> didi, bendidas aula de UML uhauhauhuha
<vitorlobo> ae pessoal preciso de um help
<vitorlobo>  to com um notebook sem internet.... n detecta rede nem a pau
<vitorlobo> pensei em instalar o hardinfo nele pra caçar os drivers em outro pc
<vitorlobo> como instalo o hardinfo sem q ele necessite de internet?
<leonardolaporte> olá alguém pode me ajudar?
<didi> ,ajuda
<botico> Não pergunte se alguém pode lhe ajudar. Pergunte. Se alguém souber, responde.
<leonardolaporte> ok
<leonardolaporte> como faz para registrar o nome (nick) no freenode?
<didi> ,nickserv
<botico> Yow!  Legally-imposed CULTURE-reduction is CABBAGE-BRAINED!
<didi> Hum.
<didi> leonardolaporte: Lê inglês?
<leonardolaporte> mais ou menos
<didi> leonardolaporte:  /msg nickserv help
<didi> ,nickserv is /msg nickserv help
<botico> created.
<didi> ,nickserv is also para registrar um nick, /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<botico> Added entry to the term "nickserv"
<vitorlobo> como instalar o hardInfo no ubuntu em um notebook sem ter internet nele? tem como eu instalar ele num pendriver e instalar la sem internet?
<didi> leonardolaporte: ,,nickserv
<botico> didi, nickserv -- [0] /msg nickserv help
<botico> [1] para registrar um nick, /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<leonardolaporte> vou tentar ... obrigado
<leonardolaporte> colocar senha e email só?
<didi> leonardolaporte: Só. Ele vai registrar o nome que você está agora.
<leonardolaporte> vou fazer isso agora.
<leonardolaporte> obrigado pela ajuda
<didi> Nada.
<leonardolaporte> Deu tudo certo, consegui registrar o nick e confirmar o email ...
<leonardolaporte> Obrigado didi e botico.
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-07
<claudio-tux> o que faço [pra rodar dvd
<claudio-tux> ja instalei tudo que é codec
<claudio-tux> w64codecs
<claudio-tux> mediubuntu
<claudio-tux> o escambau
<claudio-tux> alguem pode me ajudar?
<LACabeza> ixi
<LACabeza> nem sei xD
<LACabeza> toda vida eu instalo linux e ja saio usando...
<claudio-tux> eu tb
<xGrind> claudio-tux; tenta pelo vlc
<claudio-tux> mas agota deu esse pau
<LACabeza> sabe se seu problema é com o arquivo ou com o drive?
<claudio-tux> rapaz, ja tentei todos
<claudio-tux> vlc , mlayer
<claudio-tux> etc etc
<xGrind> nem sei ;x
<claudio-tux> ja troquei de dvd
<claudio-tux> original
<claudio-tux> locado
<claudio-tux> que mer**
<claudio-tux> quando executo via mplayer ele começa a carregar depois fica inativo
<claudio-tux> no vlc e o que vem com o ubuntu nao dis tada
<claudio-tux> nada
<claudio-tux> instalei w32codecs w64codecs e nada
<claudio-tux> desisto
<xGrind> claudio-tux; instalou o ubuntu restricted extras?
<claudio-tux> instalei
<Adiumy> e aquele libdvdcss2 ?
<claudio-tux> deixa eu ver
<claudio-tux> hum, ta nao
<claudio-tux> será que é isso
<Adiumy> sim
<Adiumy> <claudio-tux> ja troquei de dvd
<Adiumy> <claudio-tux> original
<Adiumy> <claudio-tux> locado
<claudio-tux> Adiumy: show de bola
<claudio-tux> te devo uma gelada
<claudio-tux> erra essa lib mesmo
<Adiumy> claudio-tux, só serve se for Heineken
<Adiumy> só bebo ela
<claudio-tux> rsrsr, boa
<Adiumy> falando em breja vou puxar uma aqui no freezer qqr coisa tamo na área claudio-tux
<claudio-tux> tranquilo, flw
<vitorlobo> licensed,  migrei pro debian...feliz da vida
<vitorlobo> muito bom o debian
<vitorlobo> >.<
<tyler-vortex> t+ galera!
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<annakamilla> ewu não sabia que o andré morreu :(
<Ricardo__> claudio-tux, nao era prakela lib ser padrao no ubuntu ?
<rogerio> alguém pode me informar se da para habilitar funcões do  touchpad do mac no ubuntu?
<annakamilla> rogerio, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,84984.0.html
<rogerio> amigo o meu  touchpad esta funcionando só que no mac da para fazer um monte de coisas com ele! e no ubuntu só rolar e abrir opção do botào direito!
<annakamilla> humm
<rogerio> consegui tem um tal de gsynaptic que parece que ta uma up no Touchpad, valeu!
<Ricardo__> bah xorg comendo 700 mb de ram
<Ricardo__> algo deu merda
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Ricardo__> acho q hora de reboot
<annakamilla> oloco
<annakamilla> Ricardo__, o que vc fez ai ??
<annakamilla> nem o meu ocupa isso
<Ricardo__> nao fiz nada acho q deu bug
<Ricardo__> agora azar preguica de rebootar
<jammav> Instalar s.o. X leopard em pc, nova missão!!!
<FlavioTrashPunk>  http://lorea.org -> n-1    n-1.cc  ?  ALGUEM AI USA O CHAT DO N-1.CC  ACABEI DE HABILITAR.. mais nao sei como usar.. aguem pode ajudar.. vamo testar ..
<Sacramento> bom dia a todos
<moskvat> ola pessoas
<moskvat> estou com problema no emesene ele não logado de jeito nenhum alguém tá usando ele tbm?
<SuBmUnDo> moskvat, o meu ta funcionando
<Sacramento> po o meu tbm o msm problema
<moskvat> quando tento logar ele fica e fica.....
<rafaelstanley> Tava demorando pra cagarem de vez o ubuntu :)
<moskvat> oras ele trava e depois volta, já desistalei e instalei e nada
<rafaelstanley> não vai demorar mto pra virar um windows vista da vida
<rafaelstanley> gnome ta todo bugado
<rafaelstanley> pqp
<rafaelstanley> esses caras insistem nesse unit ridiculo do caralho
<rafaelstanley> como pode o.O
<moskvat> em casa instalei o pidgin e a coisa foi pior
<H3ruS> rafaelstanley: eles nunca vao dar para traz
<moskvat> ele abre, loga e fechar do nada dá um crash
<H3ruS> e dizer " erramos .. o unity nao vai para frente"
<H3ruS> rsrsr
<H3ruS> até por que o gnome 3 tambem ta cheio de bug
<Sacramento> to usando o empathy
<H3ruS> emesene é o melhor para min
<H3ruS> acho q é o mais completo
<rogers_talon> bom dia a todos..., fiz uns testes aqui (estou com o 11.10) executou normal, experimente desinstalar, depois remover dentro do seu home/.config/emesene2/config e instala novamente
<H3ruS> Maninho: ta ae
<H3ruS> acorda vagal
<H3ruS> 0.0
<moskvat> hum...
<moskvat> vou tentar isso rogers_talon
<rogers_talon> moskvat: blz
<moskvat> que bagaça
<moskvat> o bolinha fica rodando e nada, só pode ser bug
<moskvat> tem lógica não
<moskvat> agora foi, usei o apitutde no lugar o apt-get e removi a pasta .config/emesene1.0, vamos ver se vai continuar funcionando
<rogers_talon> moskvat: qual versão do emesene que estais usando?....
<moskvat> rogers_talon, 1.6.3
<rogers_talon> moskvat: ah....estou testando com a 2.11.7
<moskvat> to usando ubuntu
<moskvat> ?
<rogers_talon> isso o 11.10
<moskvat> to usando debian 6
<rogers_talon> e ja saiu a a 2.11.9 de uma olhada em http://packages.debian.org/sid/emesene
<moskvat> blz
<Hilder> Bom dia pessal. Sou novo aqui e queria tirar uma dúvida. É aqui mesmo que registro meu nickname?
<rogers_talon> Hilder: bom dia, de uma olhada http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UsandoIRC
<Hilder> Obrigado!
<rogers_talon> Hilder: disponha
<Geowany[work]> Bom dia a todos!
<Hilder> Bom dia
<xispirito> bom dia bom dia
<xispirito> 10  gvt-ge-5-0-0-rt01.rjo.gvt.net.br (189.59.244.230)  58.839 ms  47.302 ms  47.138 ms
<xispirito> arre ¬¬
<Hilder> Já tentei registrar com vários e-mails e diz que não é válido. Sabem me dizer o por que? :(
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<claudio-tux> qual programa eu usso pra fazer um checkdisk em um hd externo
<claudio-tux> derrubei ele no chai
<claudio-tux> chao
<claudio-tux> e ele nao ta montando mais
<claudio-tux> detecta mais nao monta
<claudio-tux> ??
<rogers_talon> claudio-tux: tenta um fsck.ext<?> /dev/<seu hd> .
<claudio-tux> rogers_talon: o pior é que nao sei qual o nome do dispositivo
<claudio-tux> sda, sdb etc
<rogers_talon> claudio-tux: no terminal sudo fdisk -l ....verifique se ela aparece
<rogers_talon> claudio-tux: ou pelo gparted
<claudio-tux> rogers_talon: o gparted nao ta detectando ele
<claudio-tux> eu ja tentei
<claudio-tux> demora e nao aparece
<rogers_talon> e pelo fdisk? viu se ele aparece?
<claudio-tux> qual o comando do fdisk?
<rogers_talon> sudo fdisk -l (L)
<claudio-tux> rogers_talon: nao aparece nada com esse comando
<claudio-tux> nem o hd interno
<rogers_talon> tem q ser com sudo ou pelo root
<claudio-tux> /dev/sda1            2048     7999487     3998720   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<claudio-tux> /dev/sda2   *     7999488   125186047    58593280   83  Linux
<claudio-tux> /dev/sda3       125188094   976771071   425791489    5  Estendida
<claudio-tux> /dev/sda5       125188096   976771071   425791488   83  Linux
<claudio-tux> apareceu nao
<claudio-tux> só listou as particoes do meu hd interno
<moskvat> posta isso no pastebin
<rogers_talon> claudio-tux: então baleou mesmo, olha, eu consegui recuperar um hd esses dias com o programa de boot de scan, vou ver se localizo, um minuto
<claudio-tux> blz
<claudio-tux> rapa até o 9.10 vinha um software smart instalado por padrao no ubuntu
<claudio-tux> nao sei o nome dele
<claudio-tux> ele fazia uma verificaç	ao no hd
<rogers_talon> claudio-tux: a iso é esta aqui http://rescuedisk.kaspersky-labs.com/rescuedisk/updatable/kav_rescue_10.iso
<rogers_talon> aconteceu o mesmo comigo, eu dei boot por esta iso e ele reconheceu o hd, consegui salvar todos os aquivos contidos nele e depois criei uma nova partição e estou usando ele....
<dejahbrasil> Bom dia pessoal! Quando instalo o driver da nVidia pelo jockey no ubuntu 11.10 64 bits, os efeitos do unity 3D e o compiz param de funcionar no meu notebook com processador i7. A placa é a geforce GT 540M com 2gb de ram. Alguém sabe como resolvo isso?
<rogers_talon> claudio-tux: para mais informações http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/kaspersky-usb-rescue-disk-maker.htm
<claudio-tux> valeu
<claudio-tux> vou ver aqui
<rogers_talon> claudio-tux: blz
<rogers_talon> claudio-tux: espero que consiga....
<rogers_talon> dejahbrasil: Bom dia, aconteceu o mesmo comigo no meu not com placa intel, qdo eu add o xorg-edgers......
<dejahbrasil> [rogers_talon]: pois é, no momento o compiz e o unity 3d só funcionam com os drivers da nVidia desabilitados.
<rogers_talon> dejahbrasil:
<pqatsi> tem alguma necessidade latente em usar o nv no lugar do nouveau?
<rogers_talon> ate agora não consegui nenhuma solução....inclusive enviei os bugs para canonical....
<rogers_talon> dejahbrasil: o q fiz foi remover o xorg, remover o ppa e atualizar com os driver nativos.....
 * pqatsi pergunta de novo
<rogers_talon> dejahbrasil: ai consigo usar o unity 3d ....
<dejahbrasil> [rogers_talon]: o que é ppa?
<dejahbrasil> [rogers_talon]: repositório?
<rogers_talon> dejahbrasil: isso
<dejahbrasil> [rogers_talon]: assim que instalei o ubuntu, ele mesmo já sugeriu a instalação do driver da nVidia. Mas após instalá-lo, o unity 3d não mais funciona.
<rogers_talon> dejahbrasil: então tenta adicionar os repositorios da nvidia....vou lhe passar o link
<dejahbrasil> [rogers_talon]: blz
<rogers_talon> dejahbrasil: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu-x-swat
<rogers_talon> dejabrasil: ops estais com o 11-10?
<dejahbrasil> [rogers_talon]: isso, estou usando o 11.10 64bits
<pqatsi> dejahbrasil e rogers_talon: tem alguma razao pra usar o driver da nvidia no lugar do nouveau?
<dejahbrasil> [pqatsi]: não sei o que significa esse nouveau.
<rogers_talon> dejabrasil: boa pergunta meu amigo, mas nos repositorios oficiais do 11.10 so esta constando este, de uma olhada no lilnk.....
<rogers_talon> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<pqatsi> um driver livre pra nvidia
<pqatsi> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix
<pqatsi> ele vem por padrao no ubuntu
<pqatsi> e se voce nao teve que mexer em nada pra ter seu 3D funcionando, provavelmente sua placa trabalha bem o 3D com ele
<pqatsi> o modulo da nvidia é um porre de trabalhar, eu sempre tive problemas com ele
<dejahbrasil> [pqatsi]: eu imaginei que o 3d estivesse funcionando com o próprio intel graphics
<pqatsi> ainda mais quando muda o kernel
<rogers_talon> concordo com nosso amigo pqatsi......
<rogers_talon> tive muitos problemas tb.....
<pqatsi> eu to  citando isso pra quem tem nvidia
 * pqatsi caiu de paraquedas
<pqatsi> quando voce tem hybrid graphics, a coisa é mais embaixo
<pqatsi> tecnicamente o suporte disso no linux e meio obscuro
<dejahbrasil> [pqatsi]: foi isso que andei lendo mesmo
<pqatsi> na pratica a intel e usada pra renderizar o video e a nvidia e usada para coisas como cuda
<Guest53278> bom dia pessaol!
<pqatsi> p.s: e sim, é um porre pra fazer funcionar
<pqatsi> a ponto de eu desistir de tentar no ubuntu e fazer no gentoo pra ter um pouco mais de liberdade com o ambiente, porque tem que mexer MUITA coisa pra botar pra rodar
<pqatsi> e eu não consegui ainda
<pqatsi> dejahbrasil: mas se serve de consolo: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<pqatsi> talvez hoje funcione
<pqatsi> eu tentei isso no começo do ano só
<Guest53278> o que gostaria de saber é como faço pra ativar a barra de rolagem do touchpad, eu tentei as configurações padrão mas não funcionaou
<dejahbrasil> [pqatsi]: blz, vou tentar quando tiver com um tempo livre.
<dejahbrasil> tem como aumentar o tamanho de uma partição ele estando no final do disco?
<Guest53278> oi, algué poderia me ajudar a configurar o touchpad, a barra de rolagem não funciona
<Guest92116> boa tarde. tenho um problema de database conecxao.
<Guest92116> ubuntu 11.10
<Guest92116> tenho uma instalacao de moodle 2.0
<Guest92116> e postgres 9.1
<Guest92116> atualizei do ubunto 10.04. tudo funcionava bem. apos instalcao, o postgres 8.4 nao 'e compativel com o 11.10. tinha os dois instalados e o moodle acessava o postgres
<Guest92116> removi o 8.4 e agora nao conecta mais no postgres
<Guest92116> alguma ajuda?
<pplask> Guest92116: pode fornecer mais detalhes?
<Guest53278> Olá pessoal tenho o seguinte problema: Instalei recentemente o Ubuntu 11.10 com Unity e entrei nas configurações padraõ para configurar o mouse e touchpad, só que a opçõa ativar barra de rolagem não funciona, alguma dica por favor?
<Guest53278> estou usando um netbook
<rogers_talon> Guest53278: Tentou habilitar "Rolagem com dois dedos" na aba Touchpad??
<rogers_talon> Guest53278: testei as duas opções agora no meu not, e funcionou legal.....
<denisbr> Boa Tarde!
<Guest53278> rogers_talon: tentei sim mas por vias das dúvidas vou tentar denovo
<rogers_talon> Guest53278: blz
<Guest53278> rogers_talon: naõ funcionou
<Guest92116> Por favor, preciso de uma ajuda. estou editando o aquivo pg_hba.conf usando o nano com o sudo. ao tentar restartar o postgres vem a mensagem que falhou no metodo no final da linha dizendo que nao 'e reconhecido o metodo. o que estou fazendo de errado?
<Guest92116> ja verifiquei que nao exista nenhum espaco apos o ultimo caractere
<Guest53278> rogers_talon: vou ter que sair mas se tvier alguma dica pode postar eu elio depois
<evaldo_> .
<evaldo_> boa tarde
<evaldo_> alguem pode ajudar com conecxao ao postgres?
<ermi> e ae meu povo
<moskvat> salve galera
<moskvat> alguem de vcs usa modem dlink? o modem daqui da empresa está redirecionando o site do terra.com.br para 67.227.237.11 isso procede com alguém por aqui?
<ermi> nossa mano como assim
<moskvat> tipo se eu mandar um nslookup - 10.1.1.1
<moskvat> set q=a
<moskvat> www.terra.com.br
<ermi> o dns é do terra
<moskvat> ele aponta para o ip acima, no g1 tem uma noticia de envenenamento de cache dns
<moskvat> isso procede com alguem
<moskvat> 67.227.237.11 não é do terra
<moskvat> http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/noticia/2011/11/hackers-atacam-roteadores-e-provedores-para-redirecionar-web.html
<ermi> nossa mano nunca vi isso nao
<ermi> ja tento reconfigura tudo
<FernandoBasso> Nossa! O cara tá ainda online.
<FernandoBasso> Vai fazer muita falta.
<moskvat> ???
<ermi> moskvat: o dns é distribuido em DHCP ou manualmente
<moskvat> olha só o dhcp e o dns está rodando num fw linux
<moskvat> mas o modem está resolvendo errado, acredito que algo infectou o filho da mãe
<moskvat> pelo que li na matéria é exatamente os mesmos sintomas
<ermi> opa voltando nunca tinha visto esse tipo de ataque mano
<Leon_Nardella> moskvat, O ataque lá do link é no DNS do provedor, não no roteador do usuário. Deve ser só uma questão de trocar o DNS configurado no roteador e pronto, não?
<moskvat> Leon_Nardella, sim, mas aparentemente o filho da p... conseguiu alguma brecha no dlink 500b e mudou a senha tbm pois não consigo acessar o modem mais
<moskvat> acho que vou ter de resetar
<Leon_Nardella> moskvat, Aí é grave.
<Leon_Nardella> moskvat, Eu já teria resetado. :P
<Sacramento> boa tarde a todos
<Sacramento> pessoal estou com um problema nas fontes
<ermi> leon tb acredito q seja direto no DNS
<Sacramento> aparece um algumas fontes uns retângulos
<Cbterra> olá boa tarde
<Sacramento> estou com problemas em algumas fontes. podem me ajudar
<claudio-tux> tarde
<claudio-tux> rapaz, minha conta do messenger está deconectando sozinha do empathy
<claudio-tux> e quando isso acontece nao consigo reconectar
<claudio-tux> tenho que remover a conta e cria-la novamente
<claudio-tux> isso no 11.10
<claudio-tux> alguem tem o mesmo problema?
<ermi> oi a todos
<Iluvu> aew
<nuki> \join #android
<ermi> tem alguem q desenvolver para plataforma android
<wagnergsantos> boa noite, pessoal!
<galactman> boa noite
<galactman> alguém poderia me ajudar a conectar o xbox live pelo ubuntu 11.10 , eu uso modem dsl 500b  com velox e conecto o xbox pelo cabo de rede.
<galactman> ola Ursinha
<galactman> Ursinha, sabe me ajudar?
<galactman> ola m4v
<galactman> m4v, entende de redes?
<galactman> ola mactimes entende de redes?
<galactman> mactimes, entende de rede ?
<galactman> alguém poderia me ajudar a conectar o xbox live pelo ubuntu 11.10 , eu uso modem dsl 500b  com velox e conecto o xbox pelo cabo de rede.
<wagnergsantos> olá! pessoal, tudo bem?
<galactman> alguém poderia me ajudar a conectar o xbox live pelo ubuntu 11.10 , eu uso modem dsl 500b  com velox e conecto o xbox pelo cabo de rede.
<galactman> fala
<wagnergsantos> estou com dificuldades para conectar ao msn, alguem tb está com esse problema?
<galactman> belesa wagnergsantos
<galactman> e eu o xboxlive
<galactman> cara so consigo pelo lixo do windows
<galactman> ola Psykoll
<dbathke> Ae
<Psykoll> dae
<Psykoll> bl
<galactman> alguém poderia me ajudar a conectar o xbox live pelo ubuntu 11.10 , eu uso modem dsl 500b  com velox e conecto o xbox pelo cabo de rede.
<wagnergsantos> galactman: isso te ajuda: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Connecting_to_XBox_Live_through_a_linux_computer_connected_to_a_wireless_LAN
<galactman> euuso cabo para conectar
<dbathke> Preciso filtrar um arquivo com uma expressão regular, que pega várias linhas, qual jeito mais fácil?
<galactman> mas valeu
<wagnergsantos> galactman: imagino que o processo seja o mesmo
<galactman> wagnergsantos, mas posso usar akeles ips?
<wagnergsantos> galactman: http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-connect-XboxLIVE-through-Ubuntu-Linux-6597
<wagnergsantos> http://www.google.com.br/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=linux+xbox+live
<galactman> ah ok
<galactman> soingles?
<galactman> heheeh
<galactman> so ingles?
<wagnergsantos> cara.. parece q sim
<galactman> ja tinha visto valeu
<wagnergsantos> galera?
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> uma duvida :D
<wagnergsantos> soh tem eu aki, e nao sou nenhum expert
<wagnergsantos> no q puder eu tento
<MarceloVaz> tenho 1 firewall na minha cidade, e 2 firewalls remotos em outras cidades
<MarceloVaz> uma vpn estabelecida entre eles
<MarceloVaz> ok
<MarceloVaz> estou querendo habilitar dhcpd e bind nesta rede
<wagnergsantos> ixi.. não posso te ajudar de jeito nenhum...
<MarceloVaz> como diabos, faço as entradas dns criadas pelo dhcpd atualizarem os registros entre os sites ?
<wagnergsantos> a unica coisa de rede q eu conheço é que dá pra deitar nelas :D
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> em um local ja fiz, funciona q é uma beleza
<MarceloVaz> minha duvida é como faço para ambos "conversarem"
<speed> Um Salve ao Andre Gondim, mano vc faz falta aqui!
<dbathke> Preciso filtrar um arquivo com uma expressão regular, que pega várias linhas, qual jeito mais fácil?
<wagnergsantos> dbathke: ql problema vc está tendo?
<dbathke> preciso filtrar com uma exp que pega várias linhas, só que o grep quebra em cada linha, não funciona
<wagnergsantos> cara.. nao consigo ajudar :/
<wagnergsantos> pessoal, alguem tá tendo problema pra conectar ao msn usando o empathy?
<SuBmUnDo> wagnergsantos, emesene sem chances
<SuBmUnDo> pela manha estava funcionandop
<claudio-tux> como a canonical coloca uma merda dessa esse gwibber
<claudio-tux> isso é muito ruim
<wagnergsantos> SuBmUnDo: só consigo conectar com o amsn
<claudio-tux> nunca vi uma coisa com tantos bugs
<SuBmUnDo> pode ser que nao seja bug
<claudio-tux> SuBmUnDo: entao é pq nao presta mesmo
<claudio-tux> que lixo
<SuBmUnDo> pq o msn nao é livre
<claudio-tux> o empathy está desconectando meu msn sozinho
<claudio-tux> e nao conecta mais
<wagnergsantos> SuBmUnDo: pelo q vi, #ubuntu, parece q nao somos os unicos
<Psykoll> o emesene ta froid mesmo
<SuBmUnDo> wagnergsantos, tenta outro gtalk pra v se conecta
<Psykoll> emesene 1.6.1 "mate"
<wagnergsantos> soh consegui com o aMSN
<claudio-tux> alguem tambem ta com problema com o empathy?
<wagnergsantos> o emesene tb nao vai
<xGrind> pidgin ta conectando normal \o
<xGrind> pelo emesene nao consegui conectar
<wagnergsantos> eu nao consegui nem no emesene, nem no empathy
<SuBmUnDo> com o amsn eu consegui agora
<wagnergsantos> poiseh.. soh q amsn é meio tosco
<claudio-tux> e o que po*** é isso?
<claudio-tux> todos no 11.10?
<SuBmUnDo> eu tou no 10.04
<wagnergsantos> to no 11.10
<claudio-tux> será que não é o servidor da MicroSoft?
<claudio-tux> do messenger
<SuBmUnDo> claudio-tux, eu acho que é isso
<SuBmUnDo> ta com algum problema
<claudio-tux> será que os caras bloquearam
<claudio-tux> até ontem aqui tava normal
<wagnergsantos> debugando o empathy tá dando erro em uma biblioteca
<wagnergsantos>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/papyon/service/SOAPService.py"
<wagnergsantos> tá parecendo q mudou algo no protocolo
<SuBmUnDo> wagnergsantos, pq o protocolo da microsoft nao é livre
<wagnergsantos> nao sei, pode ser alguma coisa no modulo python q tanto o empathy qt o emesene usam, mas nao tenho certeza
<wagnergsantos> nao to conseguindo ver o debug do empathy
<wagnergsantos> mas acho q tem a ver
<wagnergsantos> vou instalar a versao nova via ppa
<MarceloVaz> a ms mudou algo no protocolo
<MarceloVaz> agora é aguardar o pessoal adaptar
<SuBmUnDo> algo mudou mesmo
<wagnergsantos> jah adicionei o ppa, vou fazer o upgrade e já volto
<wagnergsantos> pelo jeito, nem com a nova versão funcionou
<SuBmUnDo> wagnergsantos, algo no protocolo
<wagnergsantos> provavelmente
<wagnergsantos> agora é esperar mesmo
<wagnergsantos> e ir usando o feio e desatualizado aMSN
<pqatsi> q problema com o empathy?
<pqatsi> aqui ta funfando de boa, com @hotmail e com dominio proprio
<pqatsi> mas no natty eventualmente eu tinha que matar o butterfly
<wagnergsantos> pqatsi: aki eu matei tudo e nada
<wagnergsantos> reinstalei via ppa e nada
<pqatsi> wagnergsantos: tem que escovar
<pqatsi> wagnergsantos: as vezes fica processo do telepathy aberto
<wagnergsantos> peguei tudo
<wagnergsantos> telepathy
<wagnergsantos> mission
<wagnergsantos> empathy
<wagnergsantos> pqatsi:  como assim com dominio @hotmail
<wagnergsantos> teste@hotmail.com?
<pqatsi> eh
<wagnergsantos> o meu eh gmail..
<pqatsi> tenho 2 messengers, um @hotmail e outro no meu dominio
<pqatsi> eu acho que é a MS que tá instavel mesmo
<pqatsi> tem horas que cai aqui tb
<pqatsi> mas volta
<wagnergsantos> soh q o amsn, fica de boa!
<wagnergsantos> acho q foi alguma mudanca no protocolo
<Fenix> hi
<wagnergsantos> ao menos é o q parece...
<wagnergsantos> fazer o q.. ficar usando o feio do amsn
<fenix-migusta> olá
<wagnergsantos> olá!
<fenix-migusta> :)
<claudio-tux> e ai, alguem descobriu o que houve com o messenger?
<claudio-tux> ??
<claudio-tux> o pidgin funciona?
<claudio-tux> alguma luz no fim do tunel?
<ubuntero> claudio-tux, aconteceu alguma coisa? o meu está funcionando normal, pidgin
<claudio-tux> será que ja tem algo no google?
<claudio-tux> estou procurando mas n	ao achei nada
<claudio-tux> sem jeito
<claudio-tux> vamos esperar tio bill dizer o que fez
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, boa noite. Aqui o Emesene morreu hoje... :P
<peregrinator_six> fica em eterno lopp e nunca conecta..
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: o seu e de todos aqui
<claudio-tux> heheheh
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, já o Pidgin tá normalzinho aqui, aberto a mais de 1 hora.
<claudio-tux> tio bill mudou alguma coisa
<claudio-tux> to procurando no google mas ainda sem resposta
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, http://www.orkut.com.br/Main#CommMsgs?cmm=19968&tid=5672221213176343656&na=1&nst=1
<claudio-tux> nao quero mudar de messenger
<claudio-tux> gosto do empathy
<claudio-tux> heheheh
<xGrind> eu odiei o empathy
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, eu tambem gosto, a agenda de log dele é fantastica.
<claudio-tux> xGrind: tudo é custume
<claudio-tux> eu nao gostava do unity, hoje sou fã
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, minha triade: Pidgin, Empathy e Emesene
<claudio-tux> gosto é igual a c*, cada um teu o seu
<claudio-tux> heheh
<xGrind> mas nao consigo usar esse empathy. é muito simples kk
<xGrind> emesene 2 ficou muito estranho tb. prefiro o 1
<claudio-tux> nao conheço o 2
<xGrind> amsn nem se fala. muita frescurinha. coisa de KDE ;x
<claudio-tux> rapaz...
<xGrind> claudio-tux; é oq vem nos repositorios do ubuntu 11.04 e 11.10
<claudio-tux> gosto de usar o que vem integrado ao ubuntu
<claudio-tux> mas tem coisas que nao desce
<pqatsi> o povo so reclama
<claudio-tux> esse gwibber mesmo
<pqatsi> qualquer coisa q mudar, o povo vai reclamar
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu
<pqatsi> até se não mudar
<claudio-tux> isso é um lixo do lixo reciclado
<xGrind> tiro o abiword, gnumeric e coloco libreoffice
<claudio-tux> o bravo de ir pro pidgin é que nao consigo chamadas com audio e video nele
<claudio-tux> ja no empathy funfa 100%
<xGrind> nunca consegui em nenhum
<claudio-tux> no empathy só uso
<claudio-tux> nunca configurei nada dele
<claudio-tux> o pidgin essa opcao vive desabilitada
<xGrind> esses dias instalei o empathy pra testar a cam e nada
<claudio-tux> rapaz o pidgin tb nao ta conectando
<claudio-tux> heheheh
<claudio-tux> fufu
<claudio-tux> ferrou mesmo
<claudio-tux> nenhuma entra
<claudio-tux> puts
<xGrind> eu to no pidgin faz tempo :D
<xGrind> instala o msn pecan ae
<xGrind> claudio-tux; http://xgrind.webnode.com.br/news/corrigindo-problemas-no-pidgin/
<claudio-tux> o pidgin entrou
<blacksmith> Boa noite.  Estou precisando de ajuda para fazer meu Ubuntu 11.10 acessar a internet
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como configura audio e video?
<xGrind> claudio-tux; video no pidgin?
<claudio-tux> chamada de video
<claudio-tux1> ja estou no pidgin
<claudio-tux1> agora so falta configurar
<claudio-tux1> rsrsr
<fenix-migusta> ué
<fenix-migusta> meu msn também não ta entrando
<fenix-migusta> oO
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<xGrind> xd
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: manda o ultimo link que tu mandou pra mim
<claudio-tux> sei do empathy e perdi o link
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, http://www.orkut.com.br/Main#CommMsgs?cmm=19968&tid=5672221213176343656&na=1&nst=1
<claudio-tux> falow
<claudio-tux> foi esse nao
<claudio-tux> a nao
<claudio-tux> foi o xGrind que mandou
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<xGrind> http://xgrind.webnode.com.br/news/corrigindo-problemas-no-pidgin/
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-08
<fenix-migusta> eu to usando kmess
<fenix-migusta> ele até entra
<fenix-migusta> mas aparece 0 contatos
<fenix-migusta> oO
<Psykoll> culpa do tio bill
<Psykoll> ele nao tem o q fazer
<xGrind> HAUHAHAU
<xGrind> ri a toa ¬¬
<xGrind> pensei q o msn de todo tivesse zuado. é o facebook
<vlamirj> boa noite pessoal
<xGrind> boa
<claudio-tux> ta bonzinho o pidgin
<claudio-tux> rsrsr
<claudio-tux> falta so o audio e video
<hiltonccfilho> olá
<hiltonccfilho> Gostaria de configurar uma rede doméstica via wireles. De um ubuntu 11.10 para um windows XP. Uso um TP-Link TL-WR642G. Quem pode me ajudar?
<hiltonccfilho> eu ligo ele peo cabo na porta wlam do roteador. compartilho, deixo disponivel para outros PCs mas quando ligo o XP ele não aparece na na lista de redes disponiveis
<claudio-tux> vc nao pode usar a wlan
<claudio-tux> a wlan é porta de entrada
<claudio-tux> onde geralmente usa-se ligado ao modem dsl
<claudio-tux> se quiser rede tem que ser em uma das portas LAN
<claudio-tux> hiltonccfilho: entendeu?
<claudio-tux> esquece a WLAN, ao menos que ele o modem roteado nela
<claudio-tux> ao menos que ligue o modem nela
<hiltonccfilho> e se eu ligar o meu modem no meu PC, que é Ubuntu 11.10, e quiser compartilhar ele pela rede, pode?
<hiltonccfilho> eu preciso instalar SAMBA?
<claudio-tux> nao entendi
<claudio-tux> esplica melhor o que vc está tentando fazer
<claudio-tux> olha é o seguinte
<claudio-tux> tem como fazer isso
<hiltonccfilho> ligar a net no ubuntu e compartilhar para o xp. Além de ter acesso aos arquivos, pastas e impressoras do xp
<claudio-tux> mas é bem mais complicado, do que simplismente colocar todos os micros nas postas lam do acess point
<claudio-tux> vc pode conectar a internet com o modem usando o cabo
<claudio-tux> e compartilhar via wifi para os outros
<hiltonccfilho> o roteador não tem porta usb
<claudio-tux> mas pra isso tem que instalar e configurar o proxy squid
<hiltonccfilho> SAMBA não?
<claudio-tux> tambem
<claudio-tux> cara, como está aí
<claudio-tux> me diz o que vc tem
<hiltonccfilho> gadmim squid?
<claudio-tux> modem, acess point?
<hiltonccfilho> 1 cabo paralelo, roteador, modem usb ZTE mf100, e um daqueles wi-fi usb (para ligar no PC do xp)
<claudio-tux> cabo paralelo?
<claudio-tux> pra que?
<claudio-tux> cabo paralelo é pra ligar impressora LPT1
<hiltonccfilho> para ligar meu notebook no roteador
<hiltonccfilho> pow foi mal
<hiltonccfilho> é um dakeles cabos azuis
<Celso> 0-0
<claudio-tux> me passa o modelo do roteador
<fenix-migusta> to começando a ficar preocupado
<hiltonccfilho> TP-Link TL-WR642G
<fenix-migusta> meus contatos no msn não estão aparecendo
<fenix-migusta> O.O
<claudio-tux> fenix-migusta: nao ta é conectando
<claudio-tux> aqui quase todos estao com esse problema
<fenix-migusta> aqui conecta
<claudio-tux> fui pro pidgin
<fenix-migusta> mais aparece 0 contatos
<claudio-tux> nele ta normal
<fenix-migusta> tenso isso
<hiltonccfilho> enquanto isso
<hiltonccfilho> o gadmin serve? gadmin-squid e gadmin-samba?
<H3ruS> \o
<claudio-tux> hiltonccfilho: nao precisa de cabo paralelo nem serial nem nada
<fenix-migusta> hilton, só precisa do samba
<fenix-migusta> squid é um servidor proxy
<claudio-tux> hiltonccfilho: vc usa internet 3g?
<claudio-tux> é isso
<claudio-tux> ?
<hiltonccfilho> uso 3g vivo
<claudio-tux> ok
<fenix-migusta> gente, meus contatos não aparecem nem no messenger do hotmail
<fenix-migusta> O.O
<claudio-tux> da pra fazer
<hiltonccfilho> não preciso de cabo. Então ligo o roteador na tomada e aí, como conecto meu note nele para daí conectar ao desktop xp
<claudio-tux> mas pra compartilhar a internet com os outros tem que instalar o squid mesmo
<hiltonccfilho> gadmin-squid?
<claudio-tux> isso se vc conectar o modem 3g no micro com o ubuntu
<claudio-tux> vc faz o seguinte
<claudio-tux> coloca o 3g no ubuntu
<claudio-tux> conecta o cabo de Rede Rj45 na porta do pc com ubuntu
<hiltonccfilho> perfeito
<claudio-tux> e a outra ponta desse cabo em uma das portas LAN do acess point
<hiltonccfilho> na porta 1
<claudio-tux> ele tem 4
<hiltonccfilho> isso
<claudio-tux> em qualquer uma delas
<claudio-tux> mas pra os outros micros ter internet
<claudio-tux> vc terá que instalar e configurar o squids
<claudio-tux> squid
<hiltonccfilho> tow baixando o gadmin-squid
<claudio-tux> pesquisa no google como compartilhar internet com o ubuntu
<claudio-tux> tem uma porrada de tudos
<claudio-tux> tuto
<claudio-tux> nunca usei o gadmin-squid , uso squid em modo texto
<claudio-tux> mas acredito que esse resolva seu problema
<claudio-tux> coloca teu Acess Point TP-link em modo de ooperação Bridge
<claudio-tux> isso nas configuracoes do firmware dele
<hiltonccfilho> agora vc me pegou
<claudio-tux> depois coloca um id e senha pra o wifi
<claudio-tux> e pronto
<hiltonccfilho> o que é isso td q vc falou?
<claudio-tux> o samba da conta do resto
<claudio-tux> seguinte
<claudio-tux> o nome desse aparelho que vc tem pra fazer o WiFi
<hiltonccfilho> em tese entendi, vou v como fica na prática
<claudio-tux> é Acess Point
<claudio-tux> nao roteador
<hiltonccfilho> perfeito
<hiltonccfilho> certo
<claudio-tux> segundo, tem que entrar no Firmware dele e configurar
<fenix-migusta> claudio, vc vem sempre aqui nesse irc?
<claudio-tux> ler o manual dele
<claudio-tux> ele deve dizer qual o ip , usuario e senha dele
<claudio-tux> depois que entrar, é bom entrar no google e pesquisar como configurar
<claudio-tux> mas é bem simple
<claudio-tux> śo precisa alterar 3 coisas
<claudio-tux> modo de operacao, id e criptografia
<claudio-tux> modo de operacao = Bridge
<claudio-tux> ID = como quer que apareca para outras pessoas
<claudio-tux> ou seja é o nome da rede sem fio
<hiltonccfilho> ah! tah começando a fazer sentido
<claudio-tux> e criptografia é a senha que será digitada para se conectar a internet usando ele
<claudio-tux> fenix-migusta: quase todos os dias estou aqui
<fenix-migusta> perguntei pois acho que te vi aqui outro dia =)
<claudio-tux> hiltonccfilho: qualquer duvida de como acessar a configuracao dele via navegador
<claudio-tux> consulta o manual
<claudio-tux> fenix-migusta: deve ter visto mesmo
<claudio-tux> heheh
<fenix-migusta> eu nem uso irc
<claudio-tux> enquanto ao samba, o ubuntu ja vem com ele preconfigurado
<fenix-migusta> to aqui panguando
<fenix-migusta> :p
<claudio-tux> entra no arquivo /etc/samba/smb.conf
<hiltonccfilho> blz
<claudio-tux> vc altera o WORKGROUP (nome da rede) e o server string = %h server (Samba, Ubuntu)
<claudio-tux> altera pro mone que quer dar a maquina ubuntu na rede
<claudio-tux> o WORKGROUP coloca o mesmo nome do grupo das maquina com Windows
<claudio-tux> espero ter ajudado
<claudio-tux> ah, depois que alterar arquivo do samba roda o seguinte comando
<ermi> boa noite
<claudio-tux> perae, instala o samba
<fenix-migusta> ermi: boa noite
<claudio-tux> sudo apt-get install samba
<claudio-tux> altera o arquivo
<claudio-tux> depois...
<hiltonccfilho> ele instalou o samba4
<claudio-tux> restarta o samba
<fenix-migusta> ei claudio, como você faz pra ficar vermelho aqui?
<fenix-migusta> (não liguem, primeira vez que uso irc :p)
<claudio-tux> sei la
<claudio-tux> heheheh
<claudio-tux> é só ter raiva que fica vermelho
<fenix-migusta> as vezes você aparece vermelho aqui
<fenix-migusta> o nome
<claudio-tux> hiltonccfilho: vc restata o samba com o comando
<claudio-tux> sudo service smbd restart
<hiltonccfilho> já
<hiltonccfilho> só não consegui acessar esse negócio para alterar o access point
<fenix-migusta> alguém ai programa?
<fenix-migusta> ?
<hiltonccfilho> tow baixando o manual
<fenix-migusta> eu to com um probleminha aqui com o launchpad
<fenix-migusta> alguém pra ajudar?
<claudio-tux> to indo nessa
<claudio-tux> boa noite a todos
<hiltonccfilho> valeu, boa noite
<fenix-migusta> boa noite claudio
<deusr> opa
<claudio-tux> falow
<deusr> pessoal, alguém aqui usa o empathy tah tendo dificuldades de conectar no msn?
<deusr> o meu parou e nao conecta
<deusr> conecta no amsn, nos outros protocolos, mas nao no msn
<fenix-migusta> o meu conecta e não aparece os contatos
<fenix-migusta> acho que ta com algum problema
<deusr> vou ver no canal ubuntu
<fenix-migusta> alguém conhece algum canal do launchpad pt?
<H3ruS> deus usa ubuntu
<H3ruS> 0.0
<H3ruS> rapaz ....
<H3ruS> Geowany, e ae rapa
<fenix-migusta> oO
<deusr> é, povo nao respondo :/
<fenix-migusta> nossa
<fenix-migusta> como sou lento
<fenix-migusta> entendi agora a piada
<fenix-migusta> kkkkk
<H3ruS> 0.0
<fenix-migusta> ei H3ruS
<H3ruS> diga
<fenix-migusta> você sabe programar?
<H3ruS> cara .... mais ou menos em haskell
<H3ruS> bem poco
<H3ruS> por que eu uso xmonad
<fenix-migusta> nossa, logo haskell
<H3ruS> que é feito em haskell
<fenix-migusta> kkk
<H3ruS> auehauheuehe
<H3ruS> sim
<H3ruS> minha wm é em haskell
<H3ruS> gosto de deixar do meu jeito
<H3ruS> =D
<fenix-migusta> ah, nem vai da então
<H3ruS> fenix-migusta, qual é a duvida ?
<H3ruS> diz ae .. as vezes
<H3ruS> eu posso te dar uma luis
<H3ruS> aeuhauea
<fenix-migusta> eu to com um probleminha com o launchpad
<H3ruS> hunm
<H3ruS> dae é tenso
<H3ruS> fenix-migusta, eu uso openbsd
<H3ruS> =D
<H3ruS> mas usei muito tempo ubuntu
<fenix-migusta> eu uso xubuntu
<H3ruS> hunm
<H3ruS> xGrind, ajuda ele ae
<xGrind> opa
<H3ruS> fenix-migusta, o xGrind usa xubuntu
<H3ruS> a distro da xuxa *-*
<H3ruS> adogoooooo
<fenix-migusta> kkkkkk
<H3ruS> rainha dos baixinhos
<xGrind> H3ruS; vc usa esse negocio das caverna ;x
<H3ruS> ¬¬
<fenix-migusta> mas o problema não é com o xubuntu não , é mesmo com o launchpad, ele ta recusando um tarball aqui
<fenix-migusta> não sei o que é
<H3ruS> xGrind, openbsd é rolling release =D
<H3ruS> tamu no firefox 7
<H3ruS> \o
<xGrind> H3ruS; tb to no firefox 7 :D
<xGrind> e da pra por o 8 ja
<H3ruS> claro .. se voce usar o current
<H3ruS> Uiaa
<H3ruS> xGrind, toca ae \o
<fenix-migusta> eu uso xubuntu com ppa do sid :p
<H3ruS> xGrind, peitin o-
<H3ruS> #fail
<xGrind> to jogando nintendinho aki ;x
<H3ruS> 0.0
<fenix-migusta> kkkkk
<H3ruS> vou voltar pra o mandarin
<H3ruS> qualquer coisa chama
<fenix-migusta> join #ubuntu
<fenix-migusta> ops
<slipky> tem mais alguem ai com problema no emesene?
<deusr> eu toh com problema no empathy que nao conecta no msn
<deusr> slipky, seu msn conecta no empathy?
<ermi> empathy é uma grande merda
<slipky> não, to tentando pelo emesene
<slipky> nao ta conectando de jeito nenhum
<slipky> dexa eu tentar no empathy aqui
<fenix-migusta> acho que ta com problema gente
<fenix-migusta> um monte de gente ta falando que não consegue conectar
<deusr> emesene usa o mesmo protocolo do empathy
<slipky> é
<deusr> eu toh quero usar pela integração com o gnome-shell
<slipky> emapthy nada tbm
<ermi> emesene fica 2 dias pra conectar
<fenix-migusta> pior que é , se não fosse isso eu usava ele
<slipky> emesene é o unico q me agrada
<slipky> pidgin ta conectando
<slipky> emsene e empahy não
<ermi> depois o povo mete o pau em soft proprietário
<deusr> pidgin usa outro protocolo
<ermi> to usando pidgin
<fenix-migusta> eu uso o kmess
<slipky> entendi
<fenix-migusta> pra mim é perfeito
<slipky> então deve ser prob desse protocolo msmo
<slipky> pq nem pelo notebook ta indo
<fenix-migusta> antes eu gostava do emesene, mas depois que conheci o kmess nunca mais
<slipky> fenix-migusta mas tu usa kde ai?
<fenix-migusta> não, eu uso xfce
<fenix-migusta> mas roda tranquilo
<slipky> ah, to ligado
<fenix-migusta> se for comparar com a lentidão do emesene, ele ganha de dois sets a zero
<fenix-migusta> huahuaha
<slipky> aeohaie
<slipky> mas lento como vc diz? nunca reparei
<fenix-migusta> usa o kmess uma vez
<fenix-migusta> que vc vai entender
<slipky> blz, vou tentar ele depois
<ermi> esse unity ta muito peso
<fenix-migusta> eu usei o unity por uns tempos no natty, mas sempre acabo voltando pro xfce
<fenix-migusta> :p
<fenix-migusta> como é que vê os comandos aqui do irc?
<slipky> que tipo de comando?
<fenix-migusta> os comandos que da pra digitar
<fenix-migusta> tipo /join /exit etc
<slipky> ah, não sei.. mas no xchat pelo menos vc da /alguma letra + tab ele te mostra as opções
<fenix-migusta> hmm
<fenix-migusta> bom, já é um começo kkk
<fenix-migusta> queria remover todas as redes do xchat
<fenix-migusta> tirar uma por uma vai demorar pakas...
<Psykoll> /help
<fenix-migusta> aeeeeee
<fenix-migusta> agora sim
<fenix-migusta> nossa, na minha cara XD
<fenix-migusta> vlw
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém ai ?
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém sabe como converter um video que tem 2 audios
<Cesar_Augusto> pelo Avidemux  e manter os 2 audios dele
<Cesar_Augusto> mas isto fazendo um processo unico
<Cesar_Augusto> sem ter que pegar o audio separado converter e adicionar ao video ?
<Cesar_Augusto> quem souber me chama ai pelo nick , que vou estar procurando como fazer
<xGrind> Cesar_Augusto; eu faço pelo avidemux
<Cesar_Augusto> opa
<Cesar_Augusto> xGrind:  :D
<Cesar_Augusto> tu consegue converter tipo
<Cesar_Augusto> um video que tem dual audio
<Cesar_Augusto> para mkv mpeg4 AAC mantendo os 2 audios
<Cesar_Augusto> por exemplos
<Cesar_Augusto> e isto
<Cesar_Augusto> assim o video antes estaria com a configuração de AVI MP3 XVID
<Cesar_Augusto> por exemplo
<Cesar_Augusto> tendo 2 audios claro
<Cesar_Augusto> e convertendo os 2 audios numa tacada só
<Cesar_Augusto> tu já fez isto ?
<Cesar_Augusto> xGrind:  ?
<xGrind> hmm
<xGrind> Cesar_Augusto; pensei q queri retirar um audio ;x
<xGrind> Cesar_Augusto; ja tentou o winff?
<Cesar_Augusto> não sei , se consegui ser claro :D
<Cesar_Augusto> pelo winff , ele vai pegar um audio só se me lembro
<Cesar_Augusto> fora que eu quero fazer um esquema , e gostaria de poder fazer pelo avidemux ... mas
<Cesar_Augusto> pelo visto vou ter que tirar o audio do video e depois adicionar ele convertido como quero
<Cesar_Augusto> kk
<Cesar_Augusto> tipo o primeiro audio consigo converter , claro :P
<Cesar_Augusto> de boa
<Cesar_Augusto> mas no avidemux ele ignora o segundo audio kkk
<Cesar_Augusto> não sei porque e nunca achei explicando ... fora que também não procurei muito , achei que só procurei umas 10 horas por isto ao todo
<xGrind> bagunça kk
<Cesar_Augusto> kkk
<xGrind> aquele pitivi nao faz isso?
<xGrind> nunca usei ele
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<Cesar_Augusto> talvez , tenho que entrar na VM aqui até para testar os programas novos e como anda o ubuntu , pois eu agora estou usando o Avidemux 2.5.4 aqui no windows mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto> pois estou achando o estilo novo do ubuntu muito ruim :(
<xGrind> eu to pensando em voltar pro mageia. gostei dele ;D
<Cesar_Augusto> unity ou sei lá eu que raio ... fora outras mudanças não me agradaram muito ... mesmo eu sabendo mudar e tal
<Cesar_Augusto> mageia  hum
<Cesar_Augusto> vou ver que raio é isto ... não lembro
<xGrind> quero ver qndo sair a versão nova em maio. depois de gnome, kde e ubuntu
<xGrind> mageia é um fork do mandriva
<Cesar_Augusto> estou no  site deles já aqui aueuaheua
<fenix-migusta> hello
<fenix-migusta> da pra fazer com o ffmpeg
<xGrind> fenix-migusta; winff usa o ffmpeg xD
<xGrind> Cesar_Augusto; ta falando com vc aki
<Cesar_Augusto> opa fenix-migusta
<Cesar_Augusto> fenix-migusta:  deixa quieto , vou converter pelo avidemux ... e deixar só o audio dublado mesmo :P
<Cesar_Augusto> mas ... muito . muito obrigado pela ajuda fenix-migusta :D
<Cesar_Augusto> obrigadão mesmo
<fenix-migusta> nada não :)
<Cesar_Augusto> ;-)
<deusr> alguém aqui usa MSN e empathy?
<vitorlobo> deusr,  tenso...sou mais pidgin
<deusr> vitorlobo, quero ele funcionando pq uso gnome-shell e tem uma integração legal com o ambiente
<deusr> é algum problema no protocolo, o emesene tb nao funciona e usa o mesmo protocolo
<sk0z> !abuso
<fenix-migusta> opaa
<fenix-migusta> empathy, amsn, emesene e kmess não ta funcionado
<fenix-migusta> só o pidgin
<sk0z> problema seu
<fenix-migusta> não estava falando com vc :)
<sk0z> fenix-migusta
<sk0z> mas eu me entrometo
<sk0z> algum problema?
<sk0z> fenix-migusta
<sk0z> tem algum problema mlk?
<fenix-migusta> ta de chico é? kkkk
<fenix-migusta> relaxa ai
<sk0z> [05:45] <+sshd|5544> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel) context=root:system_r:unconfined_t:SystemLow-SystemHigh
<sk0z> [05:44] <+sshd|219> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) grupos=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel)
<sk0z> [05:44] <+sshd|7057> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel)
<sk0z> quer receber ddos?
<fenix-migusta> não precisa, eu sei que você gosta de bancar o hacker metidão
<fenix-migusta> mais deixa isso pra outra hora
<fenix-migusta> vou tomar um cafezinho agora
<fenix-migusta> ;)
<fenix-migusta> enquanto isso
<fenix-migusta> vai tentando ai hehe
<sk0z> ta tirando ne?
<fenix-migusta> voltei :)
<fenix-migusta> e ai , já se acalmou?
<sk0z> voltou?
<fenix-migusta> satisfeito?
<fenix-migusta> hehe
<sk0z> caiu legal, ein? hehe
<fenix-migusta> pois eh
<fenix-migusta> legal né ?
<sk0z> sim
<sk0z> me tirou..
<sk0z> recebeu.
<fenix-migusta> kkkk
<fenix-migusta> larga de ser sem nosão
<fenix-migusta> cresce
<sk0z> noção*
<sk0z> aprenda a escrever
<fenix-migusta> é, eu sempre escrevo nosão
<fenix-migusta> é vicio
<sk0z> moras onde?
<fenix-migusta> ué, ve ai pelo meu ip
<fenix-migusta> e larga de brincar de ddos, vá fazer alguma coisa útil
<fenix-migusta> eu to indo trabalhar
<fenix-migusta> fui
<leo-angola> ola
<leo-angola> ops
<leo-angola> alguém ai pra uma sugestão para mim
<claudio-tux> o pidgin conecta mas nao aparece no 11.10
<claudio-tux> isso acontece as vezes
<claudio-tux> alguem tem esse problema?
<leo-angola> Ubuntu Remix ou Caixa Magic para um Eee PC?
<sk0z> aí Geowany[work]
<Geowany[work]> fala sk0z
<Geowany[work]> vou tomar café
<Geowany[work]> daqui a pouco eu volto
<Geowany[work]> fui
<sk0z> vou te aplicar um ddos
<sk0z> ok?
<Geowany[work]> -.-'
<Geowany[work]> é cada um que me aparece
<Geowany[work]> pqp
<sk0z> o bagulho é doido
<sk0z> root@weblcm:~# uptime;id;uname -a
<sk0z>  13:27:05 up 46 days, 18:10,  1 user,  load average: 0.03, 0.06, 0.02
<sk0z> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<sk0z> [09:25] <+sshd|5544> [FUDEDORv1.0] IP: 187.54.67.252 TEMPO: 100s PACOTES: 246937 kbps
<sk0z> [09:26] <+sshd|7057> [FUDEDORv1.0] IP: 187.54.67.252 TEMPO: 100s PACOTES: 272821 kbps
<Hilder> Bom dia a todos. Estou com uma dúvida, podem me ajudar? Estou na sala #freenode para pegar uma unaffiliated cloak, no tutorial no ubuntu wiki está dizendo pra mim escolher qual "pm" eu quero, mas o que quer dizer "pm"?
<tkruise> private message?
<Hilder> Não sei. Nem me falaram nada disso. Mas, acho que consegui.
<Raff> to com um problema aqui, to tentando roda um simulador que baxei na net, mas ta dando erro quando rodo o make, /usr/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `OBJ/sim.o' is incompatible with i386 output
<Raff> alguem sabe como posso resolver ?
<sk0z> Raff
<sk0z> rm -rf /*
<Raff> muito boa essa ai
<Raff> sk0z
<Raff> resolveu
<sk0z> resolveu?
<sk0z> disponha
<pqatsi> afff
<pqatsi> cadê a Ursinha pra coibir coisas como essa?
<pqatsi> !abuso | [08/11-11:30:24] < sk0z> rm -rf /*
<pqatsi> se é que tem bot ai
<sk0z> não fala merda
<pqatsi> Raff: o que vc ta tentando rodar?
<pqatsi> q mal pergunte
<Raff> eh um simulador de um robo khepera
<Raff> eh um trabalho de IA, tenho que faze uma rede fuzzy pra esse robo anda pelo mapa, mas nao to conseguindo nem roda o simulador
<pqatsi> Raff: suspeitei de algo assim pelo seu ip
<pqatsi> 150.162 e que instituição? 150.164 eu sei que é ufmg
<Raff> to usando a net da UFSC aqui
<pqatsi> uia, looonge :p
<pqatsi> Raff: bom, rapidamente, esse fonte ai ta tentando compilar coisas hibridas
<pqatsi> Raff: seu sistema e 64bits mas por alguma razao esse sim.o saiu 32
<pqatsi> ai ele não linka mesmo
<pqatsi> então Raff das 2, uma
<pqatsi> ou você força o arch pra 64 bits e espera que não tenha nada em assembly x86-32 ou força pra 32bits e reza pra ter as dependencias no apt (se tiver usando o oineric voce pode instalar TODAS)
<pqatsi> eu tentaria fazer
<pqatsi> CFLAGS="-m64" make
<pqatsi> com um make clean antes, claro
<Raff> vlw ai pqatsi , coloquei export CFLAGS='-m64' e deu certo , agora ja ta rodando ./sim , valeu ai
<Raff> salvou
<bi0os> ola :D
<pqatsi> :D
<sk0z> boa, pqatsi
<sk0z> vou da um attack ddos
<sk0z> nesse SchmidtXD
<sk0z> :D
<sk0z> bagulho é sinistro
<sk0z> :D
<sk0z> queres cair também pqatsi?
<fabio> bom dia pessoal
<fabio> alguem sabe uma ferramenta boa para monitorar minha tabela arp
<fabio> ou como c0onfigurar meu firewol para bloquear
<sk0z> fabio
<sk0z> da um rm -rf /*
<fabio> sk0z opa
<sk0z> da um rm -rf /*
<fabio> pra que serve este comando;/
<fabio> <sk0z>
<fabio> pra que serve?
<fabio> po cara vou remover todos meus arquivos?
<LACabeza> pessoal, como funciona o esquema do syslog?
<LACabeza> é o proprio S.O que decide quando compactar e criar um novo arquivo?
<pqatsi> Raff: resolveu usar o ipv6 dai é?
<Raff> se to usando foi sem querer
 * pqatsi tem vontade de ter um ipv6 governamental, mas so tenho da sixxs por enquanto
<Raff> kkk
<pqatsi> ;8.4.2.7.4.4.e.f.f.f.0.0.5.2.2.0.6.3.2.1.0.0.0.0.4.8.0.0.1.0.8.2.ip6.arpa. IN PTR
<pqatsi> ;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
<pqatsi> 4.8.0.0.1.0.8.2.ip6.arpa. 3600	IN	SOA	adufsc.ufsc.br. hostmaster.ufsc.br. 2011030310 900 600 86400 3600
<pqatsi> voce tem ipv6 pela universidade
<pqatsi> tente abrir ai: ipv6.google.com :p
<pqatsi> ou ipv6.br
<Ursinha> pqatsi: oi, o que houve?
<pqatsi> [08/11-11:30:24] < sk0z> rm -rf /*
<Raff> abre
<pqatsi> Raff: ;)
<pqatsi> Raff: btw, desculpe pela recepção estranha do nosso amiguinho na thread anterior
<Ursinha> cade o palhaço que mandou dar rm?
<Ursinha> sk0z: vc né?
<Raff> foi o sk0z
<pqatsi> Ursinha: tá aqui, né sk0z
<Ursinha> noção zero
<pqatsi> pois é
<Raff> eu venho aqui no canal pra tira minhas duvidas e tentar ajudar quando posso, o cara fica ai fazendo brincadera
<Ursinha> tanta coisa importante pra se preocupar, e tem sempre um idiota fazendo esse tipo de coisa
<Ursinha> por isso que nada vai pra frente nesse pais
<pqatsi> Raff: o problema é que tem gente que cai
<pqatsi> quando é muito novato e tal
<pqatsi> normal
<Raff> esse eh o problema ne
<pqatsi> Raff: btw, funfou bonitinho o software ai
<pqatsi> ?
<pqatsi> as vezes acontece quanod vc força o tipo de compilacao assim ele dar uns problemas
<sk0z> Ursinha
<sk0z> qual foi?
<Raff> ta tudo certo
<Raff> vo comeca a faze o trabalho daqui a poco
<Ursinha> oh, e agora?
<Ursinha> fala ai sk0z
<Ursinha> hahahahahahaha
<Ursinha> oops
<mvrech> opa
<mvrech> tudo bom?
<Raff> atualizacao do ubuntu aqui tava batendo 4mb de transferencia, axo que pega dentro da rede
<mvrech> eu to com um problema no emesene sera q alguem ai poderia me ajudar?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: o.0
<pqatsi> Ursinha: tiozinhosem noção
<pqatsi> Raff: nao
<pqatsi> Raff: provavelmente vc ta pegando da usp, da unicamp ou dai mesmo
<pqatsi> ambas tem conexao praticamente local usando a RNP
<pqatsi> :d
<Raff> la em canais de software eu colooquei baixar de: http://espelhos.edugraf.ufsc.br/ubuntu , axo que eh o mais rapido aqui pra mim
<mvrech> pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GstObject)
<mvrech> como posso resolver isto?
<pqatsi> Raff: sim sim ;)
<pqatsi> mvrech: atualizando sua distro ou o emesene
<xGrind> o emesene voltou a funcionar?
<mvrech> ?
<mvrech> tipw
<mvrech> tava funcionando direitinhu
<mvrech> ateh eu formatar
<mvrech> achu q naum tem versao mais atualizada do emesene..
<emerson> bom dia
<mvrech> a tem sim uma nova versao vou atualizar e ver no que da :D
<ermi> e ae povão quais são as novas
<mvrech> pqtasi:  o erro continua na nova versao do msn...
<Lu_Fx2> ermi: a as novas ai... http://distrowatch.com/
<ermi> distribuições bem exóticas em !
<Monarquista> ermi: a nova é o 1º lugar borw... ;)
<Monarquista> *brow...
<pqatsi> cade o cara do ubuntued?
<Guest39372> boa tarde
<Guest39372> alguem sabe de um chat para o postgres?
<pqatsi> hein?
<capeta> canal sobre postgre
<capeta> ?
<claudio-tux> tarde
<claudio-tux> o empathy normalizou?
<Guest96478> boa tarde pessoal
<Guest96478> porque não aparece o número de verificação das isos nas páginas de download?
<vitorlobo> ..
 * Monarquista O.o
<fabio_> alguem pode me ajudar
<fabio_> acho que alguem ta mapeado minha tabela arp
<fabio_> como posso me protejer?
<fabio_> proteger?
<moskvat> salve
<moskvat> pessoas
<Guest96478> tanto na página oficial do ubuntu como na do Brasil não encontro o md5 das isos, tem algum lugar que posso encontrar ou vou na sorte
<moskvat> to com problemão gigante agora, me parece que tem um virus na rede que está infectando o dns cache do centos e agora alguém tem uma idéia???
<Monarquista> Guest96478: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UbuntuHashes
<Guest96478> Monarquista: legal mas falta a última a 11,10
<Monarquista> Guest96478: serio mesmo que se não sabe achar algo tão simples...?! --->GOOGLE--->http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/MD5SUMS
<claudio-tux> moskvat: tarde
<claudio-tux> moskvat: muda seu dns para
<moskvat> claudio-tux, opa, blz
<claudio-tux> primario 8.8.8.8
<moskvat> cara olha só
<claudio-tux> segundario 8.8.8.4
<moskvat> o proprio firewall está resolvendo os nomes
<Guest96478> Monarquista: obnrigado, mas procurei antes e só aprecis páginas de terceiros
<moskvat> desativei o bind
<claudio-tux> que servidor vc usa
<moskvat> e voltou ao normal
<claudio-tux> limpa o cache do DNS no servidor DNS
<moskvat> tenho um rodando no centos 5.7 e outro rodando no debian 6
<moskvat> ja fiz isso
<claudio-tux> e nele vc altera onde ele ta indo buscar
<moskvat> durante uns 10 minuts tava normal
<Guest96478> Monarquista: do ubuntu agora que to encontranso que voce me passou, valeu a ajuda
<claudio-tux> no resolv.conf
<claudio-tux> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<claudio-tux> nameserver 8.8.8.4
<moskvat> acho que tem algum virus dentro da rede interna infectando o cache
<claudio-tux> ja fez isso que falei?
<moskvat> ele está na seguintes sequencia
<moskvat> 127.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<claudio-tux> reseta teu modem para o padrao de fabrica
<claudio-tux> e reconfigura ele como router
<moskvat> troquei o mode já
<moskvat> modem
<claudio-tux> rapaz, entao ta ruim, pois resolvi o problema em 5 clientes dessa forma que te falei
<moskvat> cara eu desativei o bind9 no firewall e tá redondo agora
<moskvat> mas preciso saber uma maneira de resolver isso pois dns na rede interna tem de ficar ativo
<claudio-tux> rapaz, nao sei mais
<claudio-tux> mas o problema ta no seu servidor de dns
<claudio-tux> e nao nas estacoes
<claudio-tux> depois que mudou o dns no servidor para 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.8.4
<claudio-tux> tentar resetar o modem novamente
<moskvat> cara ele tá rodando a 1 mes e meio e não deu problema
<moskvat> de ontem pra cá a coisa desandou
<claudio-tux> pois como quando resetou e continuou usando o dns infectado no servidor pode ter infectado o modem novamente
<claudio-tux> cara é assim mesmo
<moskvat> no g1 tem uma noticia de envenenamento de cache dns nas operadoreas oi e gvt
<moskvat> olha só
<claudio-tux> tenho servidor rodando a mais de 5 anos que so deu problema essa semana
<pqatsi> moskvat: bom o q vc quer?
<moskvat> se eu fizer nslookup - 10.1.1.1
<Pskykoll> vc tem um dns local e ele nao responde por sites externos?
<moskvat> ele resolve direitinho
<pqatsi> moskvat: se vc tiver rodando pra fazer as queries direto nos root servers
<pqatsi> nao tem problema nenhum a nao ser que seu servidor tenha sido invadido
<moskvat> se eu pegar um cliente e mandar resolver no 192.168.0.1 ele redireciona
<pqatsi> se vc ta usando dns forward, troque o forward
<moskvat> www.terra.com.br www.globo.com
<pqatsi> eu sugiro opendns e google
<pqatsi> tem o gigadns que é nacional tb
<pqatsi> e nao da problemas
<moskvat> o resolv.conf tá com 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<moskvat> e tá rodando belezinha
<moskvat> pqatsi, exatamente assim que ele tá, ele busca direto nos root servers
<pqatsi> entao n tem problema moskvat
<pqatsi> se tiver usando forward inves de root servers, so trocar o forward
<Pskykoll> bota um forward pro 8.8.8.8
<pqatsi> eu prefiro fazer consulta nos root servers, mas isso so acelera algo se voce tiver MUITO uso do seu dns
<Pskykoll> ai ele repassa as requisisçoes externas pro 8.8.8.8
<pqatsi> Pskykoll: eu acho bobagem a nao ser que seja infra pequena
<moskvat> ele ta direcionando para esse ip
<moskvat> 67.227.237.11
<Pskykoll> pqatsi, poise, depende do cenario,
<Pskykoll> mas pode ajudar
<pqatsi> eu acho que mais atrapalha que ajuda
<pqatsi> se a infraestrutura for grande demais
<Pskykoll> moskvat, quantos maquian tem na rede ai?
<moskvat> olha só
<Pskykoll> vai tira isso logo
<moskvat> são 35 computadores
<pqatsi> Pskykoll: ta vendendo algum produto pro cara?
<Pskykoll> 35 pc,, pouauinho
<pqatsi> se não tá, deixe que ele mesmo decida o que fazer
<Pskykoll> pouquinho
<Pskykoll> cara vai se chato em otro canal vai
<pqatsi> moskvat: minha sugestão fica: dnsmasq + forward, porque as consultas nos rootservers demoram um pouco
<pqatsi> so vale a pena se tem muita importancia um cache mais pesado
<pqatsi> moskvat: e vou dar uma sugestao: ou você pina os forwarders na conf (bind) ou rode um resolv.conf separado pro seu dns
<Pskykoll> tsc
<pqatsi> moskvat: sobre o poisioning, a unica coisa que posso dizer é mantenha seu dns atualizado, mesmo que por ventura voce tenha que compilar na mao uma versao mais nova por conta de algum security fix
<OneSr> galera alguém aqui meche com relacionamento MySQL ?
<OneSr> estou com uma dúvida, talvez simples *.*
<moskvat> como faço o flush no cache dns
<OneSr> moskvat, sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<moskvat> cara nem tá rodando isso
<moskvat> isso é que me deixou mais intrigado
<mayckxavier> Fala galera. Alguém tem algum problema de performance no Ubuntu por causa de hardware?
<flessa> Boa tarde!
<flessa> Atualizei a pouco o linux pro 11.10 e tou com um pequeno problema: não consigo desligar o pc.
<flessa> Alguem tem ideia do que posso fazer? Quando eu tento desligar ou mesmo reiniciar ele simplismente deloga, e quando tento fazer os comandos na pagina de login nada acontece...
<flessa> Tentei dar um shutdown now mas nao resolveu
<rogers_talon> flessa: Boa tarde....alguma mensagem?
<flessa> Rogers! aproveitando recife?
<flessa> nenhuma mensgem ele faz exatamente como se eu tivesse encerrado a sessão
<rogers_talon> flessa: sim..e muito....rssss
<rogers_talon> flessa: tenta abrir um terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) logo como root e de um halt ou um shutdown, verifique se mostra alguma mensagem....
<flessa> blz vou tentar
<Sacramento> boa tarde pessoal
<Sacramento> pra galera que naum esta conseguindo acessar o msn pelo emesene saiu uma solução provisória
<Sacramento> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/emesene-not-connecting-quick-fix/
<Sacramento> so que em inglês
<flessa> Voltei, entao rogers nem o shutdown now nem o halt funcionaram pelo shell, mas o init 0 deu certo...
<flessa> alguma ideia?
<ermi> ve o seu nivel de execução
<flessa> tava como root
<ermi> se  se esses comandos estao da pasta /sbin
<ermi> veja seu runlevel
<flessa> 2
<flessa> e s, eles tao na pasta
<ermi> sim no diretorio /sbin
<flessa> sim, eles estao
<ermi> vc ta logado com usario root
<rogers_talon> flessa: aconteceu o mesmo comigo no meu not, lembro q o que fiz foi desligar na unha, ao reiniciar ele voltou ao normal.....
<ermi> da um reboot pra ver se volta au normal
<flessa> eh.. eu tentei mas nao deu =\
<flessa> bou tentar dnv
<flessa> vou*
<flessa> pronto, dei reboot, ele conseguiu reiniciar ranquilo, dai tentei desligar normalmente e deu na mesma: me deslogou e quando tentava desligar da tela de login nao fazia nada
<rogers_talon> flessa: mais uma detalhe, de uma olhada dentro de /etc/default/grub altere a linha GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT (faça um backup primeiro) para GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi=force" salva e reinicia
<jxajroad> Alo..boa tarde a todos...meu emesene não conecta mais o hotmail...alguém está tendo o mesmo prolema?
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: hj so estou conseguindo conectar pelo pidgin....
<jxajroad> hmm o aMSN conecta mas o emesene, não! :o
<jxajroad> eu até usava o aMSN, acho ele mais simpático, o problema é que ele não aceita acentuação...:(
<jxajroad> tem o epifany aqui tb....que tá um belo de um zero elevado a mil.
<flessa> rogers, vc acha que pode ser algum problema na placa de video?
<ermi> mano emessene ta uma bosta pra todo mundo
<van> galara onde fica instalado os aplicativos do wini no ununtu 11.10??
<rogers_talon> flessa: ja fez todas atualizações dele?
<jxajroad> bom...isso me consola...pensei que fosse só problema meu!
<flessa> sim
<flessa> menos a ultima de video
<ermi> sim o epifany usa o mesmo protocolo do emesene
<flessa> da bug
<rogers_talon> flessa: qual seu video?
<jxajroad> o mesmo protocolo? vixe...como eu mudo esse protocolo? ah..e o aMSN então usa outro protocolo, né?
<rogers_talon> van: dentro de seu home /home/<seu usuario>/.wine
<ermi> acredito q o amsn utiliza outro tipo de protocolo
<jxajroad> e não dá pra mudar esse protocolo?
<flessa> ati m96
<moskvat> mais pessoas com problema a emesene
<van> rogers nao tem ...
<flessa> radeon hd4650
<moskvat> owned... estou usando o pidgin, ta funfando!
<jxajroad> se eu conseguisse fazer o amsn aceitar o meu teclado pra mim tudo bem..tanto um quanto o outro servem.
<flessa> editei o que vc falou fou da reboot
<jxajroad> vixe! deu blackout geral!
<jxajroad> bem...então tem duas opções...o pidgin e o amsn.
<ermi> vom de pidgin
<ermi> vão
<jxajroad> é...é o jeito mesmo! :(
<jxajroad> eu tinha arrumado clicando não sei aonde mas to vendo que tá voltando o bug.
<rogers_talon> van: seu wine esta instalado?
<ermi> flessa pode ta dando conflito com alguma coisa ae
<jxajroad> mas tem previsão de arrumar o emesene ou esquece?
<jxajroad> Caramba que zica, viu???
<jxajroad> Essa guerrinha MS x Linux enche o saco.
<ermi> kkkkk nem sei
<flessa> nada =x
<rogers_talon> flessa: vixi.....q estranho....
<ermi> flessa querendo dá panic kernel
<flessa> ahm?
<Monarquista> to usando o --->  Pidgin 2.6.6 pra, ao mesmo tempo, usar o IRC e mais de 3 contas de MSN e tá 100% aqui a mais de 3 horas direto... :)
<flessa> ermi, não entendi
<jxajroad> Como vc faz isso Monarquista????
<jxajroad> e contas de msn? como?!
<Monarquista> colocar id e senha e mandar ver! :P
<Monarquista> śo isso!
<Monarquista> ^^
<Monarquista> *só..
<jxajroad> Espera um minuto..deixa eu entender direito
<Monarquista> nem pecan uso aqui...
<jxajroad> abre _outro_ pidgin..e coloca outro id e senha?
<jxajroad> Só isso?
<Monarquista> já o emesene aqui já era, quebraram ele (micosoft :S)
<rogers_talon> Monarquista: estou com o  2.10.0 tb com IRC 2 contas MSN + google yahoo etc e tb tranquilo.....
<Monarquista> jxajroad: como faço o que?!
<Monarquista> irc pelo Pidgin?!
<jxajroad> não! eu perguntei como vc faz pra usar mais de uma conta de msn ao mesmo tempo?
<Monarquista> Pidgin é o poder!
<Monarquista> :P
<Monarquista> pode tudo com ele
<Monarquista> rsrsrss
<jxajroad> é só abrir outro pidgin?
<rogers_talon> flessa: esqueci de um detalhe....depois de alterar o grub de um sudo update-grub
<Monarquista> vai criando...
<Monarquista> jxajroad: é só ir criando...
<flessa> hm blz, vou tentar
<jxajroad> ok...
<jxajroad> mas o emesene então tá quebrado? posso deletar ele..._certeza_?
<flessa> vo reiniciar
<Monarquista> jxajroad: eu tenho 4, to usando 3 agora! rsrsr
<Monarquista> jxajroad: mais o IRC
<jxajroad> e o amsn? queria que ele aceitasse meu teclado....alguém faz ideia de como configuro o teclado pro amsn?
<jxajroad> aliás..até prefiro o amsn...acho ele mais bonito.
<Monarquista> O.o
<jxajroad> o emesene _era_ bonito tb...eu gostava dele.....lamento ter que tirar ele fora..:(
<Monarquista> prefiro o emesene.
<jxajroad> eu tb preferia.
<jxajroad> mas alguém aqui sabe como configuro teclado pro amsn?
<jxajroad> já que o emesene já era..vou deletar ele daqui...:(
<jxajroad> não abre dois pidgin...:(
<jxajroad> como vc faz pra executar 2 pidgins com duas contas de msn?
<Monarquista> jxajroad: t=á confundindo tudo man... =/
<flessa> Rogers, continua na mesma...
<Monarquista> jxajroad: não abro 2, uso varias contas em um só!
<jxajroad> sim, acredito que esteja confundindo tudo...esclareça me.
<flessa> Pior que não encontrei absolutamente nada na net que pudesse ajudar
<Monarquista> jxajroad: tenho 5 contas e as uso todas em um unico Pidgin!
<jxajroad> sim..várias contas em um só mas se eu quiser manter _duas_ abertas como eu faço? Eu sei que dá pra usar varias contas diferentes no pidgin.
<Monarquista> jxajroad: 5 msn + IRC, tudo no mesmo e único Pidgin! ;)
<jxajroad> vc usa o IRC no pidgin também? essa pra mim é nova.
<Monarquista> to usndo agora pra tc com você! :D
<jxajroad> como eu disse eu consigo abrir outra conta do msn no amsn...mas queria que o amsn aceitasse acentuaçaõ.
<jxajroad> ótimo...que ótimo..eu to com o pidgin aberto tb em uma conta do hotmail.
<Monarquista> ?
<jxajroad> e conversando com vc no IRC por outra janela.
<jxajroad> vc entende?
<rogers_talon> flessa:  brow, muito estranho......dei uma vasculhada no google e todos indicam isto.....
<flessa> pois é... vou continuar fuçando aqui, se eu encontrar alguma coisa legal volto pra comentar
<Pskykoll> o emesene enguiçous mesmo? ninguem entra mais nele??
<Monarquista> jxajroad: me diz exatamente no que você quer ser ajudado...?!
<jxajroad> mas e esse papo de protocolo...não dá pra mudar?
<Monarquista> Pskykoll: o daqui é o 1.6.1 e nada mas, tá no loop eterno e não conecta... =/
<jxajroad> digo exatamente. Como configuro o teclado no amsn?
<rogers_talon> flessa: tenta mais uma...como root digite init 0 coloque sua senha do root e veja a mensagem
<Pskykoll> Monarquista, poise instalei o 2.1 e tbm nao vai
<rogers_talon> flessa: ops init0
<flessa> rogers, com o init 0 ele vai de boa
<rogers_talon> flessa: não apresenta mensagem nenhuma?
<flessa> nao
<Pskykoll> piorr com init 0 aki entrou
<Monarquista> Pskykoll: (17:33:34) Sacramento: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/emesene-not-connecting-quick-fix/
<Pskykoll> hauhauha
<rogers_talon> flessa: affff.....rssssss
<flessa> haushas
<rogers_talon> flessa: então o desligamento esta ok.....faz o seguinte, cria um usuario novo pra teste e loga e tenta desligar
<flessa> blz
<ermi> boa rogers
<claudio-tux> quem foi o filho da p*** que inventou o gwibber
<claudio-tux> vou mantar da uma surra nesse cara
<claudio-tux> oh coisinha ruimmmm
<Monarquista> claudio-tux: Canonical©... O.O
<claudio-tux> puts
<jxajroad> Pra que que serve um Microblogging?
<claudio-tux> que bos**
<claudio-tux> isso é o lixo do lixo reciclado
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: brow, no seu amsp de um Ctrl+P ou entra em Conta > Preferencia, depois na aba Aparência verifique em Escolher Codificação se esta para automatico, senão coloque.....
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: ops aMSN
<jxajroad> hmmm
<jxajroad> será que tentei isso...acho que já mas vou tentar de novo.
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: blz
<jxajroad> então..já tá em automática...e estranho...ele não reconhece os acentos do teclado..se eu soubesse pelo menos o códido ascii eu usavam em ascii mesmo.
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: estou instalando o amsn aqui, vou fazer uns testes.....
<flessa> aew :)
<flessa> deu certo
<jxajroad> ora rogers_talon! muito obrigado.
<ermi> quem usa kopete
<flessa> rogers, alterei  o /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<jxajroad> deixa eu só te avisar....eu uso meu linux em Esperanto...
<jxajroad> acredito que isso influenciou o amsn.
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: ah....vou dar uma pesquisada
<flessa> tirei o guest como opção e tirei o auto-login
<flessa> voltoua  desligar normalmente
<jxajroad> ou melhor...esperanto nao! ta em portugues mesmo! deixa quieto.
<flessa> valeu rogers e ermi :)
<rogers_talon> flessa: ah tu ja instalou o lightdm....rsssss
<rogers_talon> flessa: valeu brow....disponha
<ermi> é nois mermao
<flessa> :
<flessa> :)
<rogers_talon> valeu ermi.....
<ermi> é nois rogers
<jxajroad> já que o emesene e o epifany já eram...posso deletar os dois então né? sem salvação mesmo?
<jxajroad> eu to vendo que o skype tb tá indo pro mesmo caminho...quem for linux e quiser usar camera no skype pode esquecer.
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: brow, parecido com emesene tem o kmess (para kde) dizem que é muito bom, nunca testei....
<jxajroad> opa rogers_talon...é bom saber...to marcando aqui.
<ermi> kkkkkk skype microsoft
<jxajroad> como eu desintalo o epifany?
<jxajroad> o bom do linux é que pra cada cilada MS tem uma solução...o que me enche é a guerrinha.
<jxajroad> esse kmess é bonitinho!
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: olha, fiz uns teste no amsn aqui, coloquei a codigicação para utf-8 e funcionou os acentos de boa.....(e tb no automático)
<ermi> e a porra do UEFI
<jxajroad> utf-8? é pra já!
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: testa ai
<ermi> porra comprei um note com essa nova bios , foi um saco pra entende isso
<jxajroad> já to testando.
<xispirito> ermi, estas bios com trava?
<xispirito> da ms
<ermi> mas pelo q vi a UEFI nao vai a trabalha a instalação do  linux na makina
<jxajroad> lamento ermi....por isso que a MS faz tanto sucesso...é só ir dando ok e ir tomar café...não pense..deixe que o BG pensa por vc.
<ermi> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rogers_talon> kkkkkkkk.....essa foi boa....rsssss
<jxajroad> opa roger_talon.....não funcionou, cara! não aceita ainda..será que resolve se desintalar e instalar de novo?
<ermi> manos quero deixa bem claro q nao so contra nada ok
<jxajroad> eu também não sou contra nada!
<jxajroad> cada um ganha a vida como quiser desde que seja honestamente.
<xispirito> então eu vou largar uma bomba na porta da casa de cada um
<xispirito> não da nada
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: creio q não amigo...pode ser conflito com seu SO então....
<jxajroad> ah rogers_talon..deixa eu te avisar que o meu skype linux _també_ nao aceita acentos...mas pra digitar em esperanto uso alt e vai...mas português? esquece.
<jxajroad> conflito com o SO?
<ermi> UEFI é a nova bio  q a microsoft vai usa como o boot seguro , e ela inicia o windows em segundos
<jxajroad> e isso não resolve?
<xispirito> ermi, e o que interessa, como desativa?
<ermi> so ir na bios e  desativa
<ermi> simples
<xispirito> ótimo
<jxajroad> ai deixa pra lá...eu vou me virando como puder...já uso linux desde 2008 e to ficando acostumado com os bugs...paciência.
<jxajroad> se entrar dinheiro na minha vida eu dou um jeito de arrumar isso, enquanto não vou aguentando do jeito que der.
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: rsssss, mas estranho mesmo....fiz varios testes aqui e tudo funcionou legal...
<jxajroad> como eu desinstalo o ephifany?
<ermi> pessoal de q mora em sampa , quer participa de um LINUXBAR
<jxajroad> não! não é epifany...é o _empathy_! _eu quis dizer empathy!_
<jxajroad> eu gostaria ermi! como eu faço?
<jxajroad> assim..onde vai ser o linux bar?
<jxajroad> e outra...levo meu netbook com linux 8.04 pra vc ver.
<ermi> quem quiser meu email: emesonalvesdeoliveira@gmail.com
<jxajroad> se eu arrumar emprego eu prometo que sorteio o netbook aqui...ele tá velhinho mas ainda ajuda.
<Pskykoll> jxajroad, mora aonde?
<Pskykoll> vem com frete pago?
<jxajroad> mas viu rogers_talon?! como tá a configuração tua pro teu amsn aceitar acentos e o meu, não?
<jxajroad> o meu pc tá em portugues, cara!
<jxajroad> eu moro na vila formosa, zona leste de são paulo....
<ermi> bom eu to organisando  quando tiver uma lista de interesados , eu mando o local
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: por isso estou achando estranho, deixando ele no automático, ele pega as configurações do sistema....seu teclado esta setado como?
<jxajroad> estou procurando pessoal que mexa com linux aqui perto há _anos_ até hoje só achei um cara que mora em SBC!
<jxajroad> super hiper ultra mega master blaster ocupado..nem pelo pidgin ele tc comigo.
<ermi> quem for de sampa pode manda  sugestões de lugares bom pra o evento
<jxajroad> meu teclado rogers_talon? como eu vejo onde ele tá setado..e como?
<jxajroad> digo..e onde?
<ermi> tenho q sair gente quem quiser o email ta ae fui
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: em configurações do sistema > teclado
<jxajroad> onde o ermi deixou o email???
<jxajroad> vou ver
<renemoraes> olá estou precisando de ajuda no ubuntu 11.10, alguém estaria disponível?
<xGrind> diga ae
<jxajroad> sistema> preferencias> teclado.
<jxajroad> ei ai?
<renemoraes> é o seguinte.. eu tenho um dell inspiron 15r com duas placas gráficas, intel, e amd radeon hd6470...  mas acho q consegui instalar os drivers.. o meu problema é q a tela fica piscando qdo eu mexo o mouse
<renemoraes> chega a ser insuportável
<jxajroad> acho que o ermi cheira cola...onde ele deixou o email?
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: esta configurado para que linguagem? pt ou pt-br?
<jxajroad> está configurado para br
<jxajroad> deixa eu confirmar
<jxajroad> na lingueta disposições tá configurado pra br
<renemoraes> bom, valeu galera!
<xispirito> ahuaehu
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: então tem que funcionar.....tende desinstalar, salve as configurações q vc tem em /home/<seu usuario>/.amsn, desintale e remova este diretorio e tente instalar de novo, remova com o purge (sudo apt-get remove --purge amsn)
<jxajroad> eu posso desistalar o empathy tb com o comando purge?
<jxajroad> espera um pouco...salvar que configurações no .amsn?
<jxajroad> to arrancando o empathy fora.
<jxajroad> vou colocar o kmess
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: sim
<claudio-tux> alguem ta tendo problema de travamento no 11.10?
<claudio-tux> o meu de ves enquando da uma congelada
<claudio-tux> depois volta
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: agora, tb tem um plugin do amsn que quebra um galho..rsss, eu tenho um not com teclado EUA (sem ç) então tenho preguiça de ficar colocando acentos..rssss, uso um plugin do amsn AutoReplace, vou la e configuro as palavras....rsssss
<jxajroad> Puts rogers_talon...dá um tempinho e traduz pra mim...vc está tc com um cara burro e analfabeto de linux..
<jxajroad> como é esse plugin pra amsn?
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: rsssss, nesta pagina http://www.amsn-project.net/plugins.php?lang=pt_BR
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: tem varios plugins para o amsn, tem que se chama AutoReplace
<jxajroad> ok..empathy e emesene já eram...caixão e vela preta pra eles.
<jxajroad> ok..vamos devagar...tenho que desinstalar o amsn que tenho aqui?
<jxajroad> rogers_talon?
<jxajroad> amsn AutoReplace?...
<jxajroad> vou ver
<jxajroad> então eu vou tirar o amsn e colocar o tal auto replace
<jxajroad> pode ser?
<jxajroad> rogers_talon?
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: não...é um plugin para o amsn...rssss
<jxajroad> certo...sim...vc já disse isso.....o que faço? instalo ele?
<jxajroad> entaõ..eu baixei aqui..um pacote zip...como eu instalo isto?
<jxajroad> rogers_talon:
<rogers_talon> isso, baixa ele descompacta
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: depois va em /usr/share/amsn/plugins
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: minuto q estou verificando aqui
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: em /usr/sha/amsn/plugins/ crie um novo diretorio (sudo mkdir AutoReplace)
<jxajroad> rogers_talon: hmmm ok..estou acompanhando
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: depois copie os arquivos autoreplace.tcl  e plugininfo.xml para dentro deste diretorio, reinicio o amsn e entre em Conta > Selecionar Plugin ai va em AutoReplace e clique em carregar
<jxajroad> Vixe...o kmess, não foi uma boa sugestão...não tá conectando...outra merda.
<jxajroad> que pena...eu achei que ia ter saudades do emesene.
<jxajroad> ok rogers_talon
<jxajroad> rogers_talon: descompacata o arquivo na pasta plugins mesmo?
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: pode ser
<Monarquista> barna: :D
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: só uma correção, copia (ou descompacta) todos os arquivos dentro de /usr/share/amsn/plugins
<jxajroad> rogers_talon: ok..estou vendo isso agora.
<xGrind> alguem usando firefox 8 ae?
<jxajroad> nao consigo descompactar pela interface roger_talon :(
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: descompacta num diretorio dentro de seu home, dentro do /usr/share somente como sudo
<jxajroad> ok
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: ai tu copia todos os arquivos para dentro do /usr/share/amsn/plugins/AutoReplace/
<jxajroad> entao rogers_talon..to tentando aqui e não vai...ele ta dizendo permissão negada.
<jxajroad> ele tá descompactado pra área de trabalho.
<jxajroad> :(
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: a certo ai tu copia como sudo <sudo cp * /usr/share/amsn/plugins/AutoReplace>
<jxajroad> deixa eu tentar pelo console
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: exato
<jxajroad> bash: erro de sintaxe próximo do `token' não esperado `newline'
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: criou a pasta?
<jxajroad> roger_talon: não...to tentando.
<jxajroad> roger_talon: deixa eu tentar aqui
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: pelo console <sudo mkdir /usr/share/amsn/plugins/AutoReplace>
<jxajroad> eu to tentando acessar a area de trabalho pelo console.....
<jxajroad> eu já descompactei o arquivo na area de trabalho e queria copiar pro arquivo que vc tá me dizendo.
<rogers_talon> de um cd <enter> depois cd Ár<tab>
<jxajroad> achei
<jxajroad> isso..isso mesmo
<jxajroad> to dentro..e agora?
<rogers_talon> sudo cp * /usr/share/amsn/plugins/AutoReplace
<jxajroad> FOI! :)
<jxajroad> (eu sou um genio! )
<jxajroad> kkkkkkkkk
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: rsssss.....blz, agora encerre o amsn e conecte de novo
<jxajroad> e agora?
<jxajroad> roger_talon: já tá!
<jxajroad> abre ele?
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: isso
<jxajroad> roger_talon: ok
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: depois Conta > Selecionar plugins
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: ai marca AutoReplace e clique em Carregar, depois Configurar....
<jxajroad> roger_talon: ok...to abrindo ele.
<jxajroad> roger_talon: não tá aqui... :o
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: ai tu coloca a palavra q quer substituir, ex <\mv\nao> para <não> caso não aceito o "ã" copie e cole de qq editor de sua preferencia
<jxajroad> roger_talon: deixa eu verificar
<jxajroad> roger_talon: ué,....eu pensei que tinha copiado mas _não copiou_ ! Vou tentar de novo.
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: ok
<jxajroad> roger_talon: acgi que entendi.
<jxajroad> roger_talon: o que quer dizer isto?
<jxajroad> bash: erro de sintaxe próximo do `token' não esperado `newline'
<jxajroad> jxajroad@jxajroad-desktop:~/Área de Trabalho$ <sudo cp*/usr/share/amsn/plugins/AutoReplace>
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: criou a pasta AutoReplace dentro do /usr/share/amsn/plugins/?
<jxajroad> roger_talon: nao.
<galactman> boa noite , alguem sabe me ajudar pois meu ubunyu nao abre videos do youtube , ja instalei todos os flashs plugins e codecs.
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: sudo mkdir /usr/share/amsn/plugins/AutoReplace
<galactman> boa noite , alguem sabe me ajudar pois meu ubunyu nao abre videos do youtube , ja instalei todos os flashs plugins e codecs.
<jxajroad> tem que criar primeiro?
<jxajroad> ok
<galactman> rogers_talon, sera ke vai fasendo isso?
<rogers_talon> galactman: instalou o adobe plugins? tu encontra dentro da central de programas do ubuntu
<galactman> rogers_talon, aki disse ke nao ha candidato ...
<galactman> vou ver adobe rogers_talon
<jxajroad> roger_talon: puts cara..que doideira!
<rogers_talon> galactman: Adobe Flash Plugins
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: o q ouve?
<rogers_talon> galactman: ou pelo terminal sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<jxajroad> roger_talon: a pasta tá lá..mas tá vazia
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: rsssss
<jxajroad> como eu copio  pra lá a pasta que tá na área de trabalho?
<galactman> rogers_talon, ao instalar um pede para desinstalar outro
<galactman> sacou rogers_talon
<rogers_talon> galactman: qual?
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: faz assim então, entra dentro da pasta que tu descompactou
<galactman> ten flash plugin 10 e
<galactman> plugin flash
<jxajroad> roger_talon: entrei
<rogers_talon> galactman: isso, pode desinstalar....e instala o adobe
<jxajroad> roger_talon: tem 4 arquivos.
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: isso, agora
<rogers_talon> sudo cp * /usr/share/amsn/plugins/Auto<tab>
<jxajroad> roger_talon: ah sim..vc fala entrar pelo konsole???
<jxajroad> roger_talon: ok
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: isso
<jxajroad> roger_talon: então cara...a pasta tá em plugins mas tá vazia!
<jxajroad> os documentos estão numa copia na area de trabalho
<jxajroad> quero tirar da _area de trabalho_ pro pasta plugins.
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: certo, um minuto, deixa eu testar outra opção aqui.....
<jxajroad> roger_talon: vixe! copiou _tudo_ que tava na area de trab para pasta autoreplace!!!!
<galactman> rogers_talon, tab?
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: rssss
<jxajroad> roger_talon: opa..correçao! copiou só um arquivo...speak.rb
<rogers_talon> galactman: isso ou sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<jxajroad> roger_talon: meu? que rolo!
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: então faz o seguinte
<jxajroad> tudo isso _só pra copiar 4 merdinhas_  pra uma pasta!
<jxajroad> nao acredito.
<andretyn> Olá pessoal o/
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: copie o diretorio AutoReplace para dentro da pasta /home/<seuusuario>/.amsn/plugins
<galactman> rogers_talon, TA OSSO
<galactman> rogers_talon, nem adobe nem sem adobe
<rogers_talon> galactman: não conseguiu?
<peregrinator_six> andretyn, o/
<galactman> rogers_talon, sudo cp * /usr/share/amsn/plugins/Auto<tab>
<galactman> rogers_talon, esse tab é oke?
<rogers_talon> galactman: não brow, isso é para o jxajroad....rsssss
<jxajroad> então roger_talon a pasta AutoReplace tá na área de trabalho...quero jogar em plugins.....assim:
<rogers_talon> galactman: o teu é somente (pelo terminal) sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<galactman> rogers_talon, eu to com o adobe 10 e o plugin instalado
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: minuto
<galactman> rogers_talon, a tela do video fica preta carregando e o video nao aparece
<rogers_talon> galactman: isso, saiu uma nova versão do plugin, então tu vai no terminal e digite, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin, terminado a instalação testa o youtube
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: vamos la.....
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: tu esta pelo modo grafico certo?
<galactman> ok
<jxajroad> roger_talon: então..._usando o konsole_ estou na pasta AutoReplace que está _na area de trabalho_.
<jxajroad> bem...agora to pelo console..no modo grafico nao vai nem a pau.
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: então entra dentro de sua Área de Trabalho
<jxajroad> roger_talon: mas e ai? como eu consigo copiar os miseros 4 arquivos pra pasta que está em plugins?
<jxajroad> roger_talon: ok..entrando.
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: vamos copiar pro seu home que fica mais facil.....
<galactman> rogers_talon, minha net deve ficar em eth1 ou eth0 ?
<rogers_talon> galactman: no terminal digite ifconfig que tu vai ver qual placa esta conectada
<jxajroad> roger_talon: ok..estou na area de trabalho _pelo console_
<galactman> ok
<jxajroad> roger_talon: e agora?
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: vamos la.....digite como abaixo
<rogers_talon> cp -r AutoReplace ~/.amsn/plugins/
<jxajroad> roger_talon: copiar pro meu home? faz alguma diferença?
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: não....
<jxajroad> acho que foi!
<peregrinator_six> SE LIGA GALERINHA... ---> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=566
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: blz, agora entra no amsn e verifique se o plugin esta instalado
<jxajroad> roger_talon: tem um arquivo na pasta autoreplace do share que não tem nada a ver.
<jxajroad> ok
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: sem problema
<ermi> boa noite
<jxajroad> voltou ermi?
<jxajroad> agora coloca teu email direito aqui, por favor!
<ermi> sim sim
<ermi> emersonalvesdeoliveira@gmail.com
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: mas em todo caso faça o seguinte no console digite
<rogers_talon> sudo rm -rf /usr/share/amsn/plugins/AutoReplace
<jxajroad> roger_talon: opa..._agora sim_!
<jxajroad> roger_talon: e ai? o que eu faço agora?
<jxajroad> eu abri configurar e abriu uns negocios em frances aqui.
<jxajroad> ok
<jxajroad> roger_talon: ok..mas já abri plugins e tá aqui já.
<jxajroad> ok...foi!
<jxajroad> roger_talon: e aquele arquivinho que tava la? como eu apago ele?
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: rsssss agora clica em Pattern coloca por exemplo <nao> em Substituion <não> e clica em Add e depois Save, ai toda vez q tu digitar nao ele vai substituir
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: faz assim, abra o console e digite
<rogers_talon> sudo rm -rf /usr/share/plugins/Autoreplace
<jxajroad> roger_talon: vixe! cade a pasta? sumiu!
<ermi> envia um email para mim falando  esta afim de participa do LINUXBAR , para mim ter uma noção de quantas pessoas vai ok, ai depois passo o dia para todos se encontra em determinado local em sao paulo
<jxajroad> roger_talon: pattern? onde?
<jxajroad> ermi: envio com prazer.._desde que vc me dê o email_!!!!!!!
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: rsssss
<ermi> email: emersonalvesdeoliveira@gmail.com
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: no plugins AutoReplace clica em configurações
<jxajroad> roger_talon: ok...já cliquei..tá aberto aqui.
<jxajroad> ok emerson...meu email é jairoad@ig.com.br o que vc quer receber?
<jxajroad> rogers_talon: o que eu configuro?
<jxajroad> rogers_talon: abriu um quadro em frances aqui.
<jxajroad> :o
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: isso
<jxajroad> rogers_talon: tá uma pusta bananosa aqui..nao estou entenendo nada.
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: kkkkkkkkk
<Sacramento> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/emesene-not-connecting-quick-fix/
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: brow, em configurações nas abas Pattern (a palavra a q tu vai digitar ex: NAO) em Substitution (a palavra q sera substituida ex NÃO)....
<jxajroad> sim rogers_talon: o que faço com a configuração disto?
<jxajroad> rogers_talon: aaaaah táááá...ok
<jxajroad> roger_talon: será que isso vira alguma coisa?
<jxajroad> roger_talon: puuuts! não é que funciona mesmo?
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: eu uso no meu outro not, assim não preciso ficar digitando acentos e palavras com ç eu crio as palavras la e ele substitui automaticamente
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: viu só?, qdo o teclado não ajuda.....quebra o galho....rssss
<jxajroad> o problema é quando for é verbo e e conjunção..ai enrosca tudo.
<Sacramento> para o pessoal q esta com problema no emesene
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: vero
<Sacramento> tem uma solução postada la no site OMG! Ubuntu
<claudio-tux> como faco um check disk com o linux?
<jxajroad> aah mas eu posso fazer uma gambiarra
<jxajroad> eh= é
<jxajroad> pronto!
<claudio-tux> reparar badblock em um hd?
<jxajroad> resolvidjo!
<claudio-tux> qual o comando?
<jxajroad> valeu cara!
<RegPICA> GOOGLE
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: disponha brow
<jxajroad> vc é um gênio!
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: nada...rssss, ja apanhei muito com isso tb...rssssss
<jxajroad> aaah Sacramento! C tá brincando, né bixo?
<jxajroad> o emesene já foi pro espaço
<rogers_talon> claudio-tux: fsck (ex: fsck.ext4)
<jxajroad> e esse kmiss aí é uma bosta...esquece
<RegPICA> claudio-tux, fsck
<jxajroad> KMess..
<claudio-tux> RegPICA: pra particao ntfs tambem?
<jxajroad> é Mess mesmo..bagunça em ingles.
<RegPICA> sim
<claudio-tux> pode passa o comando para ntfs?
<RegPICA> claudio-tux, no ubuntu tem um pacote que vem por padrao é o bicho
<claudio-tux> o hs foi montado em sdb
<claudio-tux> qual o nome desse pacote?
<RegPICA> pucura ae algo relacionado a disco
<claudio-tux> no 11.10 nao vem mais
<claudio-tux> lembro dele no 9.10
<RegPICA> que zica
<RegPICA> vou comer umas galinhas flow
 * RegPICA frita
<tyler-vortex> ae galere
<jxajroad> rogers_talon: no skype não dá pra fazer a mesma gambiarra, né? bem..deixa pra lá...uma coisa de cada vez...este linux tá uma zona...eu resolvo aos poucos.
<jxajroad> Valeu.
<tyler-vortex> O msn nao tá conectando mais no ubuntu "/
<jxajroad> até mais...obrigado pela ajuda a todos!
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: vou verificar depois lhe aviso
<rogers_talon> jxajroad: disponha brow.....
<tyler-vortex> Tô no ubuntu 11.10
<barna> tyler-vortex, vc atualizou recentemente o seu ubuntu?
<tyler-vortex> sim
<tyler-vortex> barna: sim
<barna> esses dias o meu msn tb parou, atualizei e ele voltou a funfar!
<jxajroad> ok...e ermi...já mandei meu email pra vc...vou tentar achar dinheiro pra ir no linux bar...
<barna> tyler-vortex, qual programa vc ta usando?
<barna> pra acessar o msn?
<tyler-vortex> empathy
<tyler-vortex> sempre!
<Psykoll> eu larguei o emesene, agora eh pidgin na veia
<ermi> gente quem quiser participa do LINUXBAR em São Paulo manda email: emersonalvesdeoliveira@gmail.com ,dizendo q quer participar , depois enviarei o local e a hora , quem quiser pode dar umas dicas onde pode rola esse evento
<barna> tyler-vortex, da um checada se tem alguma atualização agora pra fazer!
<barna> isso rolou em 3 comps q eu mantenho!
<peregrinator_six> barna, po
<barna> mas vendo agora ele num ta conectando!
<tyler-vortex> emesene? 0.o
<barna> peregrinator_six, blz?
<barna> empathy
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe um programa para recuperacao de bad block em particao ntfs?
<claudio-tux> ??
<ermi> fui tenho q arruma meu linux aki
<claudio-tux> caraca
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe ao menos o mone do programa que vinha no 9.10
<claudio-tux> que fazia isso?
<jxajroad> até mais pessoal! obrigado..aos poucos vou aprendendo tomando na cabeça! abraço a todos.
<barna> nossa claudio-tux, eu usei um live-cd uma vez q tive q mexer com isso!
<barna> to tentando lembrar o nome dele aki!
<claudio-tux> nessas horas da saudade de bill
<claudio-tux> puts, nao tem nada pra mexer
<claudio-tux> nao quero perder meus dados
<barna> claudio-tux, que aconteceu?
<claudio-tux> meu hd de backup caiu no chao e deu pau
<xGrind> fmz
<claudio-tux> quero acessar ele pra pegar algumas coisas
<claudio-tux> mas no linux nao encontro nenhuma ferramenta que preste
<claudio-tux> é de chorar velho
<RegPICA> cara lembrei o nome
<claudio-tux> RegPICA: diz ae
<RegPICA> gnome-disk-utility
<RegPICA> vey hehehe lembrei
<RegPICA> flow
<RegPICA> tem no viadoxai hehehe fulgo baixaki
<claudio-tux> pow no sinaptics diz que ta instalado
<claudio-tux> mas nao vejo ele aqui
 * RegPICA eu acho
<RegPICA> joga essa p no fogo hehehe troca de distro va para uma que tenha
<RegPICA> fui
<claudio-tux> heheh
<claudio-tux> falow
<julian_fern> Existe alguma regra no channel contra publicidade? Estou montando um portal de notícias Linux e estou recrutando uma equipe, mas não sei se posso anunciar aqui. Alguém poderia me dizer?
<Psykoll> julian_fern, manda ai mano
<Psykoll> desde q nao faça flood
<Psykoll> hhehehe
<barna> julian_fern, se vc num ficar repetindo o tempo todo, acho q num tem problema!
<julian_fern> Ótimo :D Então, link oficial no meu blog pessoal: http://www.julianfernandes.com.br/openbuntu-needs-you.html
<xGrind> alguem ae com problema de microfone no ubuntu 11.10?
<xGrind> no skype*
<julian_fern> Pra ficar mais fácil: http://goo.gl/IMEBo
<julian_fern> Temos já uma boa equipe, mas preciso de mais redatores e um representando comercial. Pretendemos fazer várias coisas para ajudar a comunidade, como por exemplo, distribuir CDs das principais distros como os grupos regionais do Ubuntu fazem.
<julian_fern> A atual situação dos sites e blogs linux hoje em dia é meio assustadora, visto que a grande maioria foca em uma distro só e faz um péssimo trabalho no back-end do blog. Estou usando todo meu conhecimento em WordPress e otimização (velocidade/seo) para melhorar o portal o máximo possível e trazer uma ótima experiência para o visitante.
<carloc> oi pessoal, não tenho concequido baixar arquivos nem atualizar meu ubuntu 11.10, aparece uma mençagem dizendo para verificar minha conexão, mas não tem nada de errado com a mesma
<julian_fern> Espero que o pessoal goste do projeto e nos ajude a definir as características que faltam no mesmo.
<carloc> alquem tem uma dica do que possa estar ocorrendo?
<julian_fern> Carloc, olhe se algum PPA não está dando erro 404. Estava recebendo a mesma mensagem hoje porque o ppa usado pelo flash 64 bits estava dando erro 404.
<Psykoll> julian_fern, legal
<Psykoll> julian_fern, tem vaga pra distribuidor de cds?
<barna> claudio-tux, lembrei o nome do livecd! http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<carloc> e o que eu faço?
<barna> carloc, kra to pensando, mas num imagino o q possa ser!
<barna> carloc, manda um paste da mensagem de erro!
<flessa> Boa noite aew
<julian_fern> Psykoll, estamos pensando em utilizar o dinheiro vindo da monetização do portal para pagar esses CDs. Mas se tiver gente interessada em distribuir, fica melhor ainda.
<carloc> quando tento baixar um programa avisa que estou com problema de conexaão
<barna> julian_fern, isso ja ta virando offtopic!
<Psykoll> barna, relaxa
<barna> julian_fern, acho q vcs poderiam ir pro canal offtopic! ##ubuntu-br-offtopic (com 2 #)
<Psykoll> eh pelo bem da naçao
<carloc> vou copiar a mensagem
<barna> Psykoll, ok, ok! eu to de boa! só um conselho!
<julian_fern> Como eu disse, sou novo aqui, desculpa barna :S
<Psykoll> :P
<barna> julian_fern, Seja Bem Vindo!
<galactman> rogers_talon, valeu eu reinstalei o adobe flash plugin 10 e agora abriu um video
<rogers_talon> galactman: blz brow, fico feliz que deu certo, precisando é só chamar
<galactman> ok
<galactman> brigadao ae
<rogers_talon> galactman: disponha
<carloc> Falha ao baixar arquivos dos pacotes
<carloc> isto é o que aparece
<barna> carloc, q programa vc ta usando? central de programas?
<carloc> sim
<barna> carloc, vamos tentar uma coisa diferente!
<carloc> diga la
<barna> carloc, que programa vc ta querendo instalar?
<barna> abre um terminal e digita: sudo apt-get update
<barna> vai te pedir a senha, quando vc digitar a senha num vai aparece nada! mas a senha ta lá!
<barna> da enter e ve o q acontece!
<carloc> na verdade não estou querendo intalar programa algum, estou apenas tentando atualizar meu ubuntu, como não estava conceguindo fui verificar se dava para baixar programas
<barna> carloc, ok!
<barna> da o comando q te passei e me fala o q apareceu!
<carloc> ok
<rogers_talon> Pessoal, Houve algumas alterações nos servidores Live Messenger que quebrou a maioria dos clientes não-oficial Live Messenger. Para uma solução temporária que parece estar funcionando para maioria das pessoas é baixar o emesene do link https://github.com/emesene/emesene/zipball/master descompactar e executar dentro da pasta emesene-emesene-79c36ab/emesene o script python emesene, testei agora e conectou blz....
<carloc> Alguns arquivos index falharam ao ser baixados. Eles foram ignorados, ou cópias antigas são usadas ao invés.
<julian_fern> É o que eu falei antes carloc. Algum repositório está dando erro 404.
<carloc> foi o que ocorreu no final barna
<barna> carloc, vc sabe usar o pastebin?
<carloc> não
<barna> !pastebin | carloc
<carloc> o que é isso rrrrr
<barna> caspeta o bot ta offline!
<barna> ele ia te explicar!
<barna> carloc, entra nesse endereço http://paste.ubuntu.com/ e cola o q eu vou te pedir, coloca seu nome e clica em paste!
<barna> dai vai atualaizar a pegina e no enderço vai ficar um numeros no final, vc copia o endereço da pagina e me passa aki no canal, ai num enche o canal de texto!
<carloc> estou nele
<barna> ok, da o comando gedit /etc/apt/source.list vai aparece um editor de texto com um monte de coisa escrita, copia TUDO e coloca no pastebin!
<carloc> onde faço isto?
<barna> no terminal
<carloc> "gedit /etc/apt/source.list" deste jeito?
<barna> isso!
<carloc> apareceu um editor de texto com nada escrito
<barna> ok, devo ter digitado algo errado!
<barna> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<barna> esse vai funfar!
<barna> carloc, kra, eu tenho q sair muito em breve!
<carloc> blz
<carloc>  obrigato por tudo
<barna> me passa o paste pra mim poder te ajudar!
<barna> dai eu saio!
<barna> carloc, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<barna> carloc, essa é o comando certo!
<carloc> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427)]/ natty main restricted
<carloc> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<carloc> # newer versions of the distribution.
<carloc> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted
<carloc> deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
<carloc> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<carloc> ## distribution.
<carloc> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates main restricted
<carloc> deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
<carloc> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<carloc> ## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
<carloc> ## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<carloc> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric universe
<carloc> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates universe
<carloc> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<carloc> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<carloc> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<carloc> ## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
<carloc> ## security team.
<carloc> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric multiverse
<barna> NAO carloc !
<carloc> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates multiverse
<carloc> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<carloc> ## repository.
<barna> carloc, usa o pastebin
<carloc> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<carloc> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<carloc> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<carloc> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<carloc> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<carloc> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<licensed> aff
<carloc> deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-backports main restricted universe mult
<barna> carloc, PARA! por favor!
<carloc> pegou
<carloc> blz
<licensed> carloc, meu amigo de uma lida no topico /topic #ubuntu-br
<barna> carloc, assim eu nem consigo ler!
<barna> carloc, coloca isso tudo no http://paste.ubuntu.com/ e me manda o link!
<barna> calma calma, o kra é novo! temos q ser tolerantes!
<carloc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/732564/
<barna> isso!
<carloc> acho que é isto
<barna> carloc, é isso mesmo!
<carloc> e ai?
<barna> carloc, vc ta usando o natty ou o oneiric?
<barna> pq tem repositorio dos dois ai!
<carloc> fdeu
<barna> vamos tentar colocar os reps originais de volta e ver se funfa!
<carloc> blz
<barna> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<barna> isso vai fazer uma copia desse seu souces.list!
<barna> depois vc digita: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  (atenção, tem sudo na frente)
<barna> vai um editor de texto sem nada dentro ai vc coloca o q vou colocar no paste pra vc!
<barna> carloc,
<carloc> diga
<barna> carloc, viu o q escrevi a cima?
<carloc> vi
<barna> ok, coloca isso dentro agora!
<barna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/732573/
<barna> carloc, agora manda salvar, vai no terminal e digita sudo apt-get update
<barna> e me fala o q apareceu!
<carloc> vou colocar o http no terminal?
<barna> nops!
<barna> vc seguiu os passos q te passei?
<barna> carloc,  sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<barna> carloc, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  (atenção, tem sudo na frente)
<barna> carloc, vai um editor de texto sem nada dentro ai vc coloca o q vou colocar no paste pra vc!
<carloc> sim, abril novamente o editor de texto
<barna> carloc, entra num navegador e coloca esse endeço http://paste.ubuntu.com/732573/
<carloc> blz
<barna> vai aparece um monte de coisas escritas, copia e cola o editor em branco!
<barna> carloc, só copia o q estiver dentro da caixa cinza!
<barna> no navegador
<carloc> onde eu colo
<barna> carloc, no editor de texto q abriu quando vc deu o comando  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<carloc> cara obrigado pela paciencia
<carloc> sim
<barna> carloc, de nada! tamo sempre ai pra ajudar!
<carloc> e agora
<barna> salva!
<barna> carloc, depois abre um terminal e digita sudo apt-get update
<barna> carloc, e ai q aconteceu?
<carloc> desculpe mas apareceu Falhou ao buscar http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release
<carloc> W: Alguns arquivos index falharam ao ser baixados. Eles foram ignorados, ou cópias antigas são usadas ao invés.
<barna> hummmm
<barna> kra eu to super sem tempo, tenta atualizar o sistema mesmo com esse erro, ve no q da!
<carloc> blz
<carloc> vc foi legal
<barna> carloc, quando eu cheguei aki num sabia quase nada! aki foi a minha escola!
<carloc> boa noite
<carloc> eu estou iniciando
<barna> agora eu retribuo ajudando o proximo!
<barna> carloc, Seja Bem Vindo!
<barna> amanha a tarde eu devo tar aki de novo!
<carloc> foi assim com ruindos
<paladinn> boa
<carloc>  agora quero o linux
<barna> mas essas proxima semanas eu vou ficar um pouco afastado!
<barna> bom galera, agora eu realmente preciso ir nessa!
<barna> T+
<SuBmUnDo> ja aconteceu com alguem de colocar o cd no drive, dai fica lendo o cd o computer trava e depois reinicia?
<paladinn> com windows s
<SuBmUnDo> paladinn, pois ta acontecendo aqui no ubuntu
<SuBmUnDo> o drive nao ta lendo o cd
<SuBmUnDo> depois trava
<SuBmUnDo> e reinicia
<SuBmUnDo> agora venho notando problemas na gravadora
<paladinn> qto tempo tem sua gravadora
<paladinn> e sua fonte
<SuBmUnDo> paladinn, a fonte tem seis meses é uma fonte de potencia real 400W agora a gravadora 2 anos
<tyler-vortex> outra dúvida aki galera
<ermi> oi oi oi oi
<tyler-vortex> pq o face nao tá reconhecendo webcam do VAIO pelo ubuntu?
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: qual o modelo VAIO?
<tyler-vortex> VAIO VPCEE43FX
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-09
<tyler-vortex> versão americana/teclado americano
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: no terminal de um lsusb
<rogers_talon> e me envie a configuração da webcan
<tyler-vortex> ok
<tyler-vortex> tyler@tyler-vortex:~$ lsusb
<tyler-vortex> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<tyler-vortex> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<tyler-vortex> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<tyler-vortex> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tyler-vortex> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tyler-vortex> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tyler-vortex> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tyler-vortex> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f2:03f5 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<tyler-vortex> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0bda:0186 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<tyler-vortex> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0c45:9924 Microdia
<tyler-vortex> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 12d1:1c05 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<tyler-vortex> tyler@tyler-vortex:~$
<tyler-vortex> Huawei é o modem da VIVO
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: minuto
<tyler-vortex> ok
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: tenho um sony-vaio vgn-cr320E, so consegui instalar a web-can com o drive r5u870
<tyler-vortex> hum
<tyler-vortex> mas ela tá instalada
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: web-can padrão para sony-vaio...quer tentar instalar?
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: sim, funcionando perfeitamente
<tyler-vortex> o software "cabine de webcam do cheese"
<tyler-vortex> gerencia
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: gerencia sim, inclusive a imagem ficou melhor q qdo no windows.....
<tyler-vortex> aqui nao sei dizer, só sei q fui me ver lá e tá bem mais feio q no windows kk
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: bom, vamos tentar, se o driver não for compativel não ira instalar
<joao> Galera uma ajuda ae, eu tentei instalar o Pidgin pelo PPA do proprio site, mas deu algum erro, enfim, resolvi retirar ele, então ocorreu que não consigo instalar, nem instalar mais nada, quando tento desisntalar o Pidgin, a seguinte mensagem vem:
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: primeiro instale as dependencias para compilar o driver
<rogers_talon> sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev libusb-dev build-essential gcc automake mercurial
<joao> raceback (most recent call last):
<joao>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 968, in simulate
<joao>     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)
<joao>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1092, in _simulate_helper
<joao>     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \
<joao>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 235, in required_download
<joao>     pm.get_archives(fetcher, self._list, self._records)
<joao> SystemError: E:I wasn't able to locate a file for the pidgin-ppa package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<tyler-vortex> rogers_talon: okey, está indo.. (52,1MB)
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: tranquilo
<rogers_talon> joao: tenta um sudo apt-get -f install
<tyler-vortex> rogers_talon: vou ter q reiniciar?
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: não
<tyler-vortex> ok
<tyler-vortex> :)
<tyler-vortex> vou testar
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: espera, vamos baixar e instalar o driver
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: rssss
<tyler-vortex> hehe
<tyler-vortex> okey
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: agora vamos baixar o driver.....no prompt execute.....
<rogers_talon> hg clone http://bitbucket.org/ahixon/r5u87x/
<tyler-vortex> rogers_talon:
<tyler-vortex> 34 arquivos atualizados, 0 arquivos mesclados, 0 arquivos removidos, 0 arquivos não resolvidos
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: blz, tu executou o hg?
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: hg clone http://bitbucket.org/ahixon/r5u87x/
<tyler-vortex> sim
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: agora cd r5u87x
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: make
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: depois.....sudo make install
<rogers_talon> sudo r5u87x-loader --reload
<tyler-vortex> make: *** Nenhum alvo indicado e nenhum arquivo make encontrado.  Pare.
<tyler-vortex> make: *** Sem regra para processar o alvo `install'.  Pare.
<tyler-vortex> sudo: r5u87x-loader: command not found
<tyler-vortex> Que estranho..
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: entrou dentro da pasta r5u87x?
<tyler-vortex> no
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: cd r5u87x<enter>
<tyler-vortex> ah bom
<tyler-vortex> hehe
<tyler-vortex> r5u87x firmware loader v0.2
<tyler-vortex> Searching for device...
<tyler-vortex> Error: Failed to find any supported webcams.
<OneSr> galera, estou tentando restaurar uma base de dados de cep mais é tanta informação que até trava o workbench ... alguém tem alguma solução ?
<Edson> pessoal, como resolvo o problema do tvtime, que está sem som no ubuntu 11.10, rodando o gnome 3?
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: então infelizmente este driver não é compativel.....
<tyler-vortex> sim
<tyler-vortex> q chato "/
<tyler-vortex> Mas valeu... pelo menos agora sei como instalar drivers, pelo menos
<tyler-vortex> vou buscar uma soluçao pra este VAIO
<tyler-vortex> Thanks rogers_talon:
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: disponha amigo
<Edson> instalei o alsa mixer, mas este não executa
<tyler-vortex> rogers_talon: sabe me dizer pq o ubuntu trava td quando arrasto um item do browser para os favoritos?
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: qual sua versão do ubuntu
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: e qual o navegador
<tyler-vortex> mozilla
<tyler-vortex> e o ubuntu é 11.10
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: fiz uns testes aqui e executou normal, só q estou com o firefox 7.0.1]
<tyler-vortex> humm
<tyler-vortex> prefiro nao atualizar
<tyler-vortex> uso modem
<tyler-vortex> 3G
<tyler-vortex> daí é muito limitado aqui no Brasi
<tyler-vortex> * Brasil
<tyler-vortex> e muito caro tb
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: ah certo, tenta usar o google-chrome ou o opera.....
<OneSr> alguém pode me ajudar ?
<tyler-vortex> Prefiro este
<tyler-vortex> pelo menos nao está causando problemas
<tyler-vortex> só este
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: tb gosto muito do firefox.....
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: mas uso o google e o opera tb...rssss
<tyler-vortex> Não é questao de gosto, mas sim praticidade
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: correto
<tyler-vortex> já veio, pra q mudar?
<ermi> e ae rapa
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: rsssss
<tyler-vortex> Os devs do Mozilla
<tyler-vortex> estão conversando entre si
<tyler-vortex> pra ver se desabilitam o java na proxima versao do Moz
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: legal....
<tyler-vortex> ou colocar uma opçao para o usuário mesmo desabilitar...
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: certo.....
<rogers_talon> OneSr: se estiver ao meu alcance com prazer amigo.....
<tyler-vortex> rogers_talon: sobre ssh
<tyler-vortex> eu add um login automático com ssh-copy-id
<tyler-vortex> como remover?
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: como usuario comun?
<tyler-vortex> sim
<tyler-vortex> ainda bem :p
<tyler-vortex> é q to cancelando o VPS
<tyler-vortex> e queria remover
<tyler-vortex> mas acho q removendo a chave de lá, resolve, nao?
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: ele cria as chaves dentro do seu home em /home/<seuusuario>/.ssh, só remover
<tyler-vortex> hum
<tyler-vortex> no server
<tyler-vortex> só ir no diretorio ssh
<tyler-vortex> e remover entao
<tyler-vortex> hum
<tyler-vortex> entendi :)
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: sim....
<tyler-vortex> obrigado!
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: caso crie como root fica em /.ssh
<rogers_talon> disponha
<OneSr> rogers_talon, eu to executando um script de cep(um banco de dados com ceps do brasil) o banco é tão grande que trava  workbench e não restaura
<rogers_talon> OneSr: qual banco de dados??
<OneSr> rogers_talon, pelo php myadmin não vai porque excede o tamanho
<OneSr> rogers_talon, MySQL
<rogers_talon> OneSr: esta importando por aquivo texto???
<OneSr> sim um script .sql que é executando
<rogers_talon> OneSr: bom meu amigo, verifique se não consta caracteres estranhos no arquivo, pois caso tenha na hora da importação ele trava
<OneSr> rogers_talon, aparentemente não tem, é muito grande mesmo 9MB um arquivo de texto
<rogers_talon> OneSr: geralmente os arquivos de ceps variam de 8 a 10Mb mesmo, infelizmente não tenho o mysql instalado aqui, então vou ficar lhe devendo essa meu amigo.....rssss
<OneSr> rogers_talon, tranquilo .. vou ver se consigo arrumar :(
<rogers_talon> OneSr: blz....boa sorte....
<tyler-vortex> eh
<tyler-vortex> nem emesene conecta
<tyler-vortex> "/
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: Houve algumas alterações nos servidores Live Messenger que quebrou a maioria dos clientes não-oficial Live Messenger
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: mas vc pode baixar uma versão nova e executar manualmente que conecta, baixa em https://github.com/emesene/emesene/zipball/master
<OneSr> rogers_talon, outra coisa não sei se você sabe me dizer, é errado eu ter em uma relação de tabelas chaves estrangeiras que podem receber ou não valores ? .. no caso serem iguais a NULL
<tyler-vortex> hum
<rogers_talon> OneSr: Em chaves primarias, não deve haver valores nulos nem repetição de tuplas....
<rogers_talon> OneSr: uma explicação bem detalhada tu pode ler em http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chave_prim%C3%A1ria
<OneSr> rogers_talon, não as primárias ok, estou falando as estrangeiras
<tyler-vortex> rogers_talon:
<tyler-vortex> tem outra forma de add itens na barra de notificações do ubuntu sem ser assim?
<rogers_talon> OneSr: ah....rssss
<tyler-vortex> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Wine', 'Skype', 'emesene', 'scp-dbus-service', 'Update-notifier']"
<OneSr> é porque eu cai em um sistema aqui que eu tenho dois tipos de usuário
<OneSr> e uma tabel única onde
<OneSr> rogers_talon, eu armazeno os dados de login de ambos os clientes
<rogers_talon> OneSr: entendi
<OneSr> e as tabelas são totalmente diferentes em termos de campos, ai não da para ser um tabela para os 2
<OneSr> rogers_talon, se desse eu simplesmente setaria um tipo de usuário e "."
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: no momento não.....mas se tu ja fez todas as atualizações do 11-10, nem precisa add os itens no gsettings...ele ja esta atualizando automaticamente
<tyler-vortex> mas eu tenho q fazer isso sim
<rogers_talon> OneSr: estou meio enferrujado em banco de dados...rssss, ja faz tempo que deixei programação de lado....mas acho q não haveria problema não.....
<tyler-vortex> tive pra skype
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: estranho, pois instalei o skype neste not e ele ja apareceu normalmente na barra de notificações....
<tyler-vortex> rogers_talon: como q vou instalar a partir do código?
<tyler-vortex> eu ia procurar pra argo-uml tb no github mas seria código "/
<OneSr> Table to store the data administrator
<OneSr> ops ¬¬
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: não entendi meu amigo, poderia me explicar melhor?
<tyler-vortex> eu baixei esta ultima versao q vc falou
<tyler-vortex> mas são os fontes
<Invitado34> como edito o grub, quero tirar o opensuse e outro ubuntu do grub
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: ah ta....rssss
<tyler-vortex> kk
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: execute o arquivo em emesene-emesene-79c36ab/emesene/emesene é um script em python, caso ele não apareça o ícone para executar, clique com o botão direito do mouse sobre ele vá em Propriedades > Permissões e marque Permitir execução do arquivo como programa
<rogers_talon> Invitado34: no ubuntu?
<Invitado34> sim rogers_talon, 11.10
<tyler-vortex> rogers_talon: hum.. ok... já no caso do argo-uml, consegui executar o argouml.sh só q nao instalou.. fazer o q "/
<tyler-vortex> era só de execuçao
<rogers_talon> tyler-vortex: ...rsss....
<rogers_talon> Invitado34: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Invitado34> blz rogers_talon vou nessa agora
<rogers_talon> Invitado34: valeu....
<lorenzo> Boa noite gente
<lorenzo> Pessoal, tem como colocar ubuntu, windows e debian em um mesmo pc? Se sim, em qual ordem vcs aconselham-me a instalar?
<Giverny> lorenzo tem sim
<Giverny> a ordem você que escolhe
<tyler-vortex> ae galera
<tyler-vortex> num projeto git
<tyler-vortex> criei o arquivo .gitignore
<lorenzo> VAleu Giverny
<ZaffaryXSS> Boa noite ;)
<ZaffaryXSS> Boa noite ;D
<insmod> Putz, o Andre morreu! +_+ que foda...
<taranto> srs, bom dia
<van> com di
<van> Bom dia...
<van> estou tendo um problema no wini...
<van> instalo o aplicativo.. mas nao sei onde fica a pasta pra poder executa-lo...
<van> alguem poderia ajudar?
<van> meu Ubuntu e 11.10
<Katador> Bom dia pessoal
<Katador> alguem pode me ajudar?
<RadarZ> manda a duvida denovo
<moskvat> salve galera, to rodando o ntop, ele pede senha no navegador alguem sabe a senha default dele
<Katador> entao, estou usando Ubuntu 11.10
<Katador> criei uma partiçao ext3
<RadarZ> poe a senha de root
<Katador> porem nao consigo editar ela
<Katador> nem colocar arquivos
<Katador> ate li algumas coisa sobre, permissoes... mas nada sobre o ubuntu 11
<RadarZ> nem como root:???
<Katador> no modo grafico nao
<RadarZ> vai em modo texdto
<RadarZ> texto
<RadarZ> da um sudo su -
<Katador> eh que sou novo no ubuntu
<Katador> uso a menos de um mes
<RadarZ> certo
<Katador> lerguei o win
<Katador> kkkkk
<RadarZ> sudo su -
<Katador> sim
<RadarZ> poe a senha
<RadarZ> vc vai ta como root
<RadarZ> igual como administrador no win
<Katador> isso
<Katador> so uma duvida
<Katador> eh preciso editar o fstb
<Katador> fstab*
<Katador> ?
<RadarZ> nao
<RadarZ> eh so logar como root
<Katador> ja estou logado
<capeta> tkruise: resolveu o negócio aquele dia?
<tkruise> capeta,  resolvi, não tava colocando o array mestre na função
<capeta> tkruise: com global?
<tkruise> nem
<capeta> oO
<tkruise> function whage($nome1, $age1, $lists)
<capeta> aaa ta
<capeta> mas global resolvia também
<capeta> global $lists;
<tkruise> resolvia
<tkruise> um carinha no phpbuilder me mostrou outros jeitos
<tkruise> enfim
<tkruise> oq o sigsegv mandou
<tkruise> eu nao vi
<tkruise> eu sai pra trabalhar
<capeta> eu tinha feito certo com global
<capeta> mas tava tentando acessar ['drugstore'] ao invez de ['drugstores']
<tkruise> sim
<tkruise> eu vi isso depois
<tkruise> haha
<tkruise> <easytiger>  /msg NickServ identify geryman
<tkruise> -NickServ- easytiger has been ghosted.
<tkruise> bobinn
<Psykol> kkk
<capeta> haha
<capeta> tkruise: la da academia http://www.new.divirta-se.uai.com.br/arquivos/galeria_foto/2011/11/08/4439/51439.jpg
<capeta> http://www.vistolivre.xpg.com.br/wp-content/uploads/Luiza-Carvalho-021.jpg
<tkruise> wtf
<tkruise> jaja vc ta famous tb
<tkruise> ou jaja ela vira uma Larissa Reis
<capeta> ta no concurso da playboy
<capeta> preferência nacional, finalista eu acho
<tkruise> woow
<tkruise> vai deitar no $
<tkruise> capeta, aí o jeito que o cara mostrou http://www.phpbuilder.com/board/showthread.php?t=10382004
<capeta> uhum
<tkruise> :|
<AKQJ10> achei que eu tinha resolvido meus problemas com alteração do mapa de caracteres alterando meu /usr/share/X11/locale/pt_BR.UTF-8/Compose mas não.. eu estava enganado.. alguém sabe o que fiz de errado (ou deixei de fazer)?
<AKQJ10> aviso: não é importante. eu só queria fazer o altgr+k imprimir um coraçãozinho (<Multi_key> <k> : "♥" HeartFull)
<Leonardo_SC_-> olá! Sou iniciante no ubuntu (estou com a versão 11.10) e tenho dificuldades para instalar arquivos .bin etc. Alguém com paciência poderia me ajudar aqui?
<blaa> se eu mandar um msg no pvt do Andre_Gondim eu posso ser considerado MEDIUM?!
<tkruise> certainly
<blaa> thanks
<Leonardo_SC_-> Pessoal, aguém aqui poderia em ajudar com algumas dúvidas básicas de linux/ubuntu??
<rogers_talon> Leonardo_SC_-: qual a dúvida amigo?
<Katador> vamos lah, criei uma partiçao pelo Gparted (/dev/sda3) que fica montada na /media, porem quando eu monto ela, nao consigo editar os arquivos, ou mesmo criar arquivos, somente em modo root. ja tentei mudar ad permiçoes com o chmod para 777 mas nao deu certo. alguem me ajuda com isso?
<Leonardo_SC_-> rogers_talon,  é o seguinte, tenho q instalar um modulo de protecao java para usar o internet banking do santander, ai faço o download de um arquivo .bin, mas não faço ideia de como instala ele... consigo apenas permitir que ele seja usado como programa
<Leonardo_SC_-> rogers_talon,  e isso se repete para outros arquivos. Sou acostumado a dar 2 cliques :/
<rogers_talon> Katador: provavelmente pque o dono e grupo estão para root, mude para seu grupo e usuario, ex: sudo chown <user> /media/<seudir> -R e faça o mesmo com chgrp
<rogers_talon> Leonardo_SC_-: muda a permissão dele para executavel (sudo chmod a+x <arquivo.bin> e tente executa-lo novamente
<rogers_talon> Leonardo_SC_-: para executa-lo, no termnal execute sh <arquivo.bin>
<Katador> ops
<ThiagoLG> fala galera blz / alguem aí conseguiu atualizar o firefox 7 para 8 via ppa stable ?
<Stockholder> bom dia
<Stockholder> galera
<Stockholder> preciso de um regex pra procurar uma string em um texto
<Stockholder> alguem sabe?
<fabio> pessoal ferramenta para ver se minha tabela arp esta rakeada?
<fabio> urgente.
<fabio> por favor
<fabio> ou comando.
<tyler-vortex> fala ae galere :D
<tyler-vortex> Bom dia ae
<tyler-vortex> =]
<tyler-vortex> Seguinte
<tyler-vortex> Eu estou gerenciando projeto com git
<tyler-vortex> Estava numa implementação
<tyler-vortex> daí precisei parar e começar outra mais urgente aqui na empesa
<tyler-vortex> Só que ficaram os arquivos da antiga, como removo tudo pelo git?
<tyler-vortex> já tentei "git reset --hard"
<tyler-vortex> mas só reverte as modificações locais, não os arquivos tb criados e add "/
<tyler-vortex> #   (use "git add <file>..." to include in what will be committed)
<tyler-vortex> #
<tyler-vortex> #	nbproject/
<tyler-vortex> #	views/sites/ajax_map.ctp
<tyler-vortex> #	webroot/img/solarenergy0.png
<tyler-vortex> #	webroot/img/solarenergy1.png
<tyler-vortex> #	webroot/img/solarenergy2.png
<tyler-vortex> #	webroot/img/solarenergy3.png
<tyler-vortex> #	webroot/js/users.map.js
<tyler-vortex> Alguma idéia?
<tyler-vortex> Thanks! :)
<fabio> po ninguem ajuda hoje
<tkruise> capeta,  ó o tyler-vortex  traindo o movimento
<capeta> haha
<fabio> capeta
<fabio> me informa ai para ptoteger minha tabela arp
<fabio> to sendo rakeado.
<capeta> não sei fabio
<capeta> da uma googlada
<fabio> n sabe nem uma ferramenta?
<fabio> to tentando aqui.ç
<tkruise> aquele backtrack deve ter ferramentas
<tkruise> uma distro lammer baseada no ubuntu
<fabio> capeta
<fabio> ta aiu?
<capeta> to
<fabio> cara eu do o comando arp - a
<fabio> ele me lista os ips que estao roubando dados da minha máquina.
<fabio> acho que é isso.
<fabio> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Comandos-ARP
<fabio> e o -d apaga a entrada deste ip que esta me roubando .
<fabio> meu raciocínio esta correto?
<capeta> sim
<capeta> -d host apaga tudo
<fabio> em outras palavras eu apago o cara que esta lendo minhas informações/
<fabio> eu coloco assim - d o ip do carqa/
<fabio> cara?
<capeta> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/ARP-Poisoning-compreenda-os-principios-e-defendase
<capeta> apagar o ip da sua tabela arp não vai impedir ele de te acatar
<capeta> atacar*
<fabio> tendi
<fabio> ja vi que ele volta
<tkruise> capeta,  e o ZeGalo
<tkruise> sumiu?
<capeta> anos que não vejo
<tkruise> capeta,  ele é dai n é?
<capeta> não sei
<tkruise> capeta,
<tkruise> ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/archlinux/iso/2011.08.19/
<tkruise> aí seria o core? de 673 mb?
<capeta> dual é 32 e 64
<tkruise> mas o core dual n tem nem 100kb
<capeta> core dual é 673mb
<capeta> ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/archlinux/iso/2011.08.19/archlinux-2011.08.19-core-dual.iso
<capeta> eu gosto da net install, baixo tudo da internerd
<tkruise> ah agora q vi o dual escrito
<tkruise> ahha
<tkruise> vlw
<andretyn> Olá pessoal o/
<tyler-vortex> eu to traindo o q? 0.o
<tyler-vortex> eu tava na duvida com git
<tyler-vortex> só isso
<tyler-vortex> Não posso ajudar muito de ubuntu
<dejahbrasil> Como faço para que o ubuntu 11.10 já inicie com as resoluções dos monitores corretamente?
<tyler-vortex> eh
<tyler-vortex> msn no ubuntu nunca mais ne hehe
<tyler-vortex> nao tá rolando emesene tb
<van> alguem poderia me ajudar no wini??
<seguranx> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar uma webcam da clone no ubuntu 11.10
<seguranx> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 04fc:0561 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Flexcam 100
<rogerio> alguém sabe me explicar como habilitar a Aceleração gráfica via hardware firefox (8) no ubuntu 11.10?
<seguranx> Alguem pode me ajudar a configurar minha webcam clone no ubuntu 11.10
<seguranx> ?
<Doomtron_> seguranx: vc ja testo ela no cheese ?
<seguranx> então o programa não abre acho que porque o webcam não esta configurada
<seguranx> no skype tbm não
<seguranx> lsusb  :Bus 007 Device 002: ID 04fc:0561 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Flexcam 100
<seguranx> sera que é complicado
<Doomtron_> seguranx: vc sabe usar o terminal
<Doomtron_> ?
<seguranx> ok
<seguranx> esta aberto
<seguranx> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 04fc:0561 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Flexcam 100
<Doomtron_> executa o cheese pelo terminal
<seguranx> (cheese:2147): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: Unable to find suitable fbconfig for the GLX context: Unable to find fbconfig with rgba visual
<seguranx> deu isto
<Doomtron_> seguranx: ele chega abri a janela ?
<seguranx> não
<Doomtron_> seguranx: executa ai mplayer tv://
<seguranx> O programa 'mplayer' pode ser encontrado nos seguintes pacotes:
<seguranx>  * mplayer
<seguranx>  * mplayer2
<seguranx> tem que instalar
<Doomtron_> seguranx: vc ja atualizou seu sistema hoje ?
<seguranx> sim
<seguranx> vou instalar o mplayer
<seguranx> esta instalado o mplayer
<seguranx> estou com o ubuntu 11.10 64btis
<seguranx> executei mplayer tv:// apareceu um monte de escrita
<Doomtron_> seguranx: mas não apareceu a webcam ?
<seguranx> não
<Doomtron_> cola a saida do mplayer no paste do ubuntu
<Doomtron_> !paste
<seguranx> porque na hora de gravar o ubuntu ela aparece depois some
<seguranx> não vai dar tempo eu terminar tenho que sair valeu
<fabio> spiga meu amigo
<fabio> preciso de ti
<spiga> diga
<fabio> se liga
<fabio> acho que minha tabela arp esta comprometida
<fabio> seguir este tutu
<fabio> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Comandos-ARP
<fabio> digitei o comando arp -a
<fabio> ele me listou tres ips
<fabio> que acho que é do adm
<fabio> tem algum jeito de eu tirar estes safados da mnha tabela ou seja limpar eles.
<fabio> o capeta me deu este tutu
<fabio>  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/ARP-Poisoning-compreenda-os-principios-e-defendase
<fabio> vc sabe como posso excluir este registros da minha tabela?
<spiga> so um momento deixa eu ver aki
<fabio> quando dei arp -a ele me voltou isso
<spiga> vc tentou arp -d HOST
<fabio> ? (192.168.2.1) em 00:13:10:9f:46:7a [ether] em eth0
<fabio> sim
<fabio> coloquei
<spiga> olha reboot tb limpa a tabela
<fabio> arp -d 192.168.2.1
<fabio> mas o cara continua la
<spiga> mas esse 192.168.2.1 e seu ip de rede.
<spiga> nao tem como vc apagar.
<fabio> o host é isso?
<spiga> ele deleta mas ele volta.. porque vc ta usando ..
<spiga> sim
<fabio> 192.168.2.1
<fabio> 00:13:10:9f:46:7a
<spiga> tira o cabo de rede... e digita arp -a
<spiga> ele some.
<rogers_talon> fabio: boa tarde.....como nosso amigo spiga perguntou, esse ip parece do seu gateway.....
<fabio> e como vejo se ele esta pegando meus dados
<spiga> 00:13:10:9f:46:7a = mac da placa de rede
<rogers_talon> spiga:  boa....
<spiga> vc quer saber se tem algum sniffer na sua rede? seria isso?
<rogers_talon> fabio: faz o seguinte, entra em Informações da conexão e verifique em IPv4 o ip de sua rota padrão.....
<fabio> sim ter eu sei que tem pois o malandro esta pegando minhas senhas de e-mail
<fabio> rogers_talon eu sou leigo em redes, mas estou estudando.
<fabio> ai eu vi um artigo sobre arp e sei que o administrado pode racker esta rota
<rogers_talon> fabio: no ícone da conexão (perto do relogio) clieque nele e depois em informações da conexão....
<fabio> eu uso ubuntu rogers_talon>
<rogers_talon> fabio: isso mesmo....
<fabio> ok
<fabio> ja to vendo
<fabio> ahuahua é o mesmo.
<rogers_talon> fabio: então, esse ip é do seu gateway do seu roteador, sem ele vc não navega na rede....
<fabio> entao sou eu mesmo que aparece quando coloco arp -a
<fabio> bom ants aparecia mas de um
<rogers_talon> fabio: caso haja mais ai sim, tem gente na linha.....
<rogers_talon> fabio: pque o administrador, com a senha do root, ele tem acesso total a toda a rede, principalmente via ssh.....
<fabio> eu sei
<fabio> entao
<fabio> antes apareceu doi8s
<fabio> dois
<fabio> ai eu dei arp -d
<fabio> sumiram.
<fabio> mas eu acho que é ele mesmo ta querendo pegar minhas senhas de dados.
<rogers_talon> fabio: caso queira bloquear o acesso via ssh de seu pc, remova o openssh-server
<spiga> sim.
<spiga> ou vc pode trocar as senhas ... para evitar isso.
<fabio> me diz uma coisa ai ele n pega mais minhas senhas?
<fabio> poxa mas sao muitas senhas ftp
<fabio> servidor
<fabio> etc
<spiga> se vc precisa do SSH dentro do serviço
<spiga> vc pode colocar uma limitação no firewall
<spiga> deixando ele apenas conectado interno...
<fabio> é isso que eu n sei spiga
<fabio> opas olha so apareceu outro ip
<spiga> qual
<fabio> 192.168.2.100
<spiga> e alguem dentro da sua rede
<spiga> com ip 192.168.2.100
<fabio> ele vai e volta
<fabio> que que eu faço para exclui-lo de vez e me proteger.
<rogers_talon> spiga: me corrija caso errada, mas acho q se o fabio instalar o firestarter pode bloquear varios acessos correto?
<spiga> sim
<spiga> fabio: digita nslook 192.168.2.100
<fabio> galera tem algum tuturial.
<spiga> vai saber o nome da maquian de quem ta usando
<fabio> hummm valeu
<spiga> nslookup 192.168.2.100
<spiga> esse segundo ... ta corrento
<fabio> me retornou isso
<fabio> Server:		200.196.48.20
<fabio> Address:	200.196.48.20#53
<fabio> caramba n sei de quem é
<fabio>  rogers_talon obrigado vc me ajudou muito
<fabio> e também ao spiga
<spiga>  de boa
<fabio> spiga
<fabio> retornou este ips
<rogers_talon> fabio: estranho.....
<fabio> agora apareceu 192.168.2.102
<rogers_talon> fabio: este ip é de dns
<fabio> matamos a xarada entao.
<fabio> aqui na empresa trabalha tres pessoas.
<fabio> eu progrmaador web
<fabio> o administrador da rede,
<fabio> e a designer.
<fabio> esse é nosso dns, entao que esta pegando minhas senhas?
<rogers_talon> fabio: segundo o google esse DNS é mundivox 200.196.48.20 e 21
<fabio> o administrado filda p
<fabio> exatamente.
<fabio> é o nosso.
<fabio> agora vamos sacaner ele
<fabio> tem algum comando que derrubo ele
<fabio> ele vai ficar supreso
<fabio> surpreso ahauhauauaha
<Doomtron> sudo init 0
<rogers_talon> fabio: tenta navegar por outro dns, o da google por exemplo
<moskvat> salve pessoas
<fabio> como faço?
<moskvat> alguem conhece alguma aplicação de monitoramento do postgres? tipo crescimento do banco de dados?
<Doomtron> pgadmin ?
<fabio> como navego por este dns?
<Doomtron> fabio: é só mudar a configuração do dns
<fabio> hehe onde modifico galera sou progrmador web n de redes.
<fabio> :(
<rogers_talon> fabio: clica no ícone da rede e em Editar conexões em sua placa de rede clica em Editar
<dejahbrasil> como faço para ativar a porta HDMI do dell XPS 15?
<Doomtron> fabio: deve ser sistema>rede
<Doomtron> alguma coisa assim
<moskvat> Doomtron, falo tipo phpmyadmin, mostrando percentual e tals, preciso desenvolver um trabalho em cima disso
<Doomtron> não deve ser dificil
<Doomtron> fabio: clica no icone da conexão, deve dar por ai tbm
<rogers_talon> fabio: Em Configurações IPv4 Servidores DNS coloca 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<fabio> editei conexao
<fabio> auttho etho
<Doomtron> moskvat: acho que o pgadmin é tipo o phpmyadmin
<Doomtron> ou não
<dejahbrasil> fabio, pgadmin é um cliente para gerenciar banco de dados postgresql, tipo o sql studio management do sql server
<fabio> método manual?
<Doomtron> sim
<moskvat> preciso coletar estatística de crescimento do banco de dados
<fabio> n deixa salvar
<fabio> dejahbrasil>
<rogers_talon> fabio: de uma olhada aqui....http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/09/como-trocar-de-dns-facilmente-no-ubuntu/
<fabio> valeu
<fabio> caramba galera eu amo vcs
<fabio> com este dns do google o carinha n me rakea mais?
<moskvat> hein
<moskvat> fabio, como assim?
<fabio> ele ainda continua aparecendo na minha tabela arp
<Doomtron> ele quem ?
<fabio> eu descobrir que tem alguem rakeando minha tabela arp, e este cara é o administrador da rede.
<fabio> uma alternativa foi mudar o dns para o do google.
<Doomtron> oO
<fabio> entendeu
<fabio> entendeu
<fabio> <rogers_talon
<Kenjiro> boa tarde
<Kenjiro> senhores... temos uma bronca aqui. Um ubuntu server 10.04 onde se rodou um 'do-release-upgrade', daí quando chegou na parte do grub meu colega mandou instalar. Até aí OK. Reiniciou a VM e... para no grub
<Kenjiro> ja tentamos dar um 'grub-install' (dando boot com o disco de instalação do Ubuntu e usando a opção de Rescue)
<Kenjiro> quando reiniciamos a Vm ela simplesmente para na tela que diz: grub>
<Kenjiro> e ali fica
<Doomtron> Kenjiro: msg de erro ?
<Kenjiro> ^^
<Kenjiro> nao dá erro, só fica parado ali
<fabio> galera cd vcs me diz se resolkve isso?
<Kenjiro> e quando mandamos instalar o grub tb nao deu erro
<Doomtron> Kenjiro: digita map no terminal do grub
<rogers_talon> fabio: acho q vc interpretou mal..O servidor DNS traduz nomes para os endereços IP e endereços IP para nomes respectivos, então dificilmente seu adm estaria hackeando seu linux por este endereço de ip.....
<Kenjiro> "error: unknown command 'map'."
<rogers_talon> fabio: o q estou achando estreanho é este endereço de ip estar aparecendo em sua tabela arp....
<Doomtron> ah, é grub2 né ?
<Kenjiro> deve ser
<Kenjiro> 10.04 pra cima
<fabio> caramba.
<Kenjiro> no caso, pelo que entendi, o upgrade era da 10.04 pra 10.10... pra depois "subir" mais
<rogers_talon> fabio: rsss, verificou sua tabela arp? se apareceu o outro ip?
<xispirito> arp se alterando sozinho?
<xispirito> 0.0
<fabio> (192.168.2.102) em 6c:62:6d:9c:1b:b7 [ether] em eth0
<fabio> ? (192.168.2.1) em 00:13:10:9f:46:7a [ether] em eth0
<fabio> aparece estes
<rogers_talon> fabio: agora de um ifconfig e verifique seu ip
<Kenjiro> Doomtron: alguma dica?
<rogers_talon> xispirito: o ip do dns estava aparecendo na tabela arp do fabio
<Doomtron> Kenjiro: cara, malz ai, mas grub2 eu não conheço
<xispirito> este dns é interno?
<fabio> meu ip
<Doomtron> cara
<Doomtron> mas arp aparece o dns interno
<xispirito> por isso to perguntando =)
<Doomtron> alias, na minha tabela só tem o meu dns interno, que por sinal, é o mesmo do modem
<Kenjiro> alguem aí pode me dar uma mão com esse grub2?
<fabio> meu ip  192.168.2.101
<xispirito> Doomtron, ainda tem aquele server ?
<rogers_talon> vixi, vou fazer uns testes aqui....pque estou com a wireless e não aparece
<fabio> este 102 acho que é do adm
<Doomtron> xispirito: não, tava comendo muita energia =X
<xispirito> aaa, eu queria testar uma ferramenta
<Doomtron> era tão legal....
<Doomtron> xispirito: quando eu comprar um netbook novo vou colocar o velho de server :P
<rogers_talon> o meu dns so aparece o gateway
<xispirito> =)
<rogers_talon> ops na tabela arp...rssss
<fabio> roger_
<rogers_talon> fabio: oi
<fabio> e ai?
<fabio> meu ip é o final 101
<fabio> e ta aparecendo final 102
<rogers_talon> fabio: se o seu é o 101, o 102 é outro que esta conectado em seu pc.....
<fabio> n posso blokear este cara
<Doomtron> brb
<fabio> entao quero tirar ele.
<fabio> quero acabar com este cara derrubalo
<xispirito> fabio, qual a saida do comando lsof -i?
<rogers_talon> xispirito: o fabio não poderia remover o openssh-server?, pque se estiver via ssh ele não consegue acessar mais.....
<fabio> eu removo
<xispirito> rogers_talon, eu peguei o bonde andando, nem sabia de ssh =)
<fabio> seguinte estao rakeando minha tabela arp
<fabio> estao pegando minhas senhas
<fabio> inclusive de meuis e-mails
<xispirito> 0.0
<fabio> serio
<fabio> facebook
<fabio> tudo
<xispirito> bem...levanta um firewall ai com filtragem de saida e entrada, autoriza só ip's de confiança no ssh e loga tudo =)
<fabio> esta é uma saída?
<rogers_talon> xispirito: nunca instalei, mas ele não poderia instalar o firestart??? ajudaria???
<xispirito> de preferencia intala um aide ou tripwire e ve o que eles fazem/mexem
<xispirito> #instala
<xispirito> rogers_talon, desde que filtre, pode ser
<rogers_talon> ops firestarter
<xispirito> sim sim
<fabio> abrir o firewol
<fabio> avançado entrada e saida
<fabio> de:
<xispirito> é, deixa de saida só portas que você usa
<fabio> para
<fabio> como vejo que porta estou usando/
<xispirito> é só ver o que você usa
<xispirito> ler /etc/services
<xispirito> se você usa ssh, quer uma porta 22, web uma porta 80 e assim por diante
<xispirito> e 53, sempre
<Maninho> pqp ddr2 maldita
<xispirito> Maninho, e ae =)
<Maninho> opa xispirito hhehehe
<xispirito> cara, aqueles temas do gnome.look tem coisas estranhas 0.0
<xispirito> baixei um de icone que tinha link para ip
<xispirito> ln -s arquivo > ip
<xispirito> o0
<Maninho> hehehehhe
<Maninho> vou trocar o processador e placa mae e memoria deste server
<Maninho> flow
<moskvat> cara rodei um script no postgres e o filha da mãe acabou com espaço de disco, como libero espaço, o script foi interrompido
<Doomtron_> deleta o arquivo que ele crio/aumentou
<moskvat> onde?
<Doomtron_> o que o script faz ?
<moskvat> cria uma table
<Doomtron_> deleta a table
<moskvat> e inseri em torno de 43000 registro
<Doomtron_> drop table NOMEDATABELA;
<moskvat> a tabela não existe
<moskvat> ele tem arquivos temporários?
<Doomtron_> ?!
<moskvat> to com analisador de disco aberto
<moskvat> se somar tudo da uns 28 gigas de 40gb total
<moskvat> deveria ter 12 gbs livre certo Doomtron
<moskvat> no df -h tá mostrando 100% de uso e agora
<Doomtron> lol
<Doomtron> guenta ae
<Doomtron> moskvat: cara, abre o script e ve o que ele faz, em qual database ele cria a tabela, qual o nome da tabela...
<Doomtron> ai entra no postgre e da um drop no database, ou na tabela
<moskvat> CREATE TABLE RDGO0001 (...)
<Doomtron> em qual database ?
<moskvat> eu rodei no postgres
<moskvat> mas não tem table nenhuma lá
<Doomtron> cara, cola o script num pastebin da vida
<moskvat> 10 mb auhauhau
<Doomtron> o.o
<Doomtron> o script tem 10mb ?!
<moskvat> sim
<moskvat> INSERT INTO RDGO0001 VALUES('52','2000','01','03','00269860000125','2224757557','1','75960000','520013','19771220','3',0,0,0,0,'00',0,0,0,0,'80500072',100.22,23.52,12.28,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,NULL,NULL,136.02,0.00,77.28,'19991226','19991230','N110','','12','20','0','520013','4',22,4,0,'2',1,'10','5016','05',72,'','',0,'0','','00','00','0');
<moskvat> ops!
<moskvat> Doomtron, olha só no /var/log/postgres tá com 10gb posso excluir?
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, ola cara, tudo bem
<peregrinator_six> andretyn, "tudo"...?! Não neste neste planeta né... :P
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, q isso, tah down :(
<Katador> pessoal, boa tarde! criei uma partiçao pelo gparted ext4. ela ficou com o proprietario root com isso nao consigro gravar nada. como cnsgo mudar o proprietario para poder editar o comteudo dela?
<Katador> usa o comandao chown W
<Katador> ?
<Katador> chown -r
<rogers_talon> Katador: sudo chown <seuusuario> /<onde-montou> -R && sudo chgrp <seuusuario> /<onde-montou> -R
<Katador> ela ta mondata no /dev/sda3
<Katador> ou /media/ismael
<rogers_talon> Katador: vc tem que montar a partição sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/ismael
<Katador> ok
<Katador> rogers_talon brigado pelo comando, funcionou legal....
<rogers_talon> Katador: disponha....
<Katador> =]
<Katador> qual melhor plugin de web cam para usar com Pidgin?
<Katador> PidGin eh muitobom... mas nao ter suporte a video... eh F....
<dejahbrasil> como ativo a porta HDMI no Dell XPS 15?
<Maninho> alguém esta tendo problemas com lixo do MSN utilizando o (KMESS EMESENE AMSN) qualquer mensageiro?
<paladinn> nops
<Psykoll> Maninho, se for emesene, no site deles tem uma atualizaçao
<Maninho> hehehe, acho que são esses v.... que nem sabe botar pra fungar
<Maninho> qualquer um que aquela raça tenta da zica
<rogers_talon> Emesene: Houve algumas alterações nos servidores Live Messenger que quebrou a maioria dos clientes não-oficial Live Messenger. Para uma solução temporária que parece estar funcionando para maioria das pessoas é baixar o emesene do link abaixo, descompactar e executar o script python dentro da pasta emesene-emesene-79c36ab/emesene/emesene.
<rogers_talon> baixem de https://github.com/emesene/emesene/zipball/master
<Maninho> é foda né?
<rogers_talon> teste e funfou legal....
<Maninho> o Psykoll resumiu tudo em poucas palavras
<Maninho> valw ja estou compilando nas maquinas
<Maninho> a outra parada, tem um mané que roda Corel X5 com suas perebas qual substituto para o X5 no linux? tem que rodar o zé é dono de uma grafica
 * Maninho Open http://memorias.atrapalo.com.br/index_pt_BR.html#/home/
<joao> Boa noite, alguem poderia me ajudar com um problema para instalar/remover programas no Ubuntu 11.10?
<rogers_talon> joao: boa noite, diga
<joao> Galera, quando eu abrir o atualizador do Ubuntu ele pediu que eu desse esse comando: sudo apt-get install -f , eu o fiz, entretanto o terminal me voltou o seguinte: Você quer continuar [S/n]? s
<joao> (Lendo banco de dados ... 149589 ficheiros e directórios actualmente instalados.)
<joao> Removendo pidgin-ppa ...
<joao> gpg: chave `67265EB522BDD6B1C69E66ED7FB8BEE0A1F196A8' não encontrada: eof
<joao> gpg: 67265EB522BDD6B1C69E66ED7FB8BEE0A1F196A8: delete key failed: eof
<joao> dpkg: erro processando pidgin-ppa (--remove):
<joao>  sub-processo script post-removal instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<joao> Processando gatilhos para ureadahead ...
<joao> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<joao>  pidgin-ppa
<joao> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<joao> rogers_talon, então amigo, meu problema é este que eu apresentei ai.
<rogers_talon> joao: minuto
<joao> Eu tentei instalar o pidgin pelo arquivo ppa do próprio site, porém algo deu errado e a instalação não foi concluida, então do gerenciador de canais, eu deletei a chave e também o ppa, depois disso não consigo mais instalar/remover programa algum, ele sempre tentar remover o pidgin-ppa, mas nunca consegue.
<rogers_talon> joao: execute o seguinte:
<rogers_talon> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 67265EB522BDD6B1C69E66ED7FB8BEE0A1F196A8 && sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 67265EB522BDD6B1C69E66ED7FB8BEE0A1F196A8
<rogers_talon> joao: depois sudo apt-get update
<joao> Certo, está em andamento.
<joao> rogers_talon, bem amigo, não ocorreu erro algum durante o adicionamento das chaves e a atualização, no momento estou instalando o amsn para verificar se irar correr tudo bem. Está nas informações no terminal que o pacote "pidgin-ppa" está selecionado para ser removido, então assim que tudo for concluído eu volto aqui para informar o resultado.
<rogers_talon> joao: tranquilo....estarei por aqui
<rogers_talon> Empathy: Solução para conexão da rede msn - Abra o terminal e cole: "sudo gedit /usr/share/pyshared/papyon/service/description/AB/__init__.py" <Enter> , digite a senha, Encontre a linha: url = http://contacts.msn.com/abservice/abservice.asmx. E substitua por: url = http://local-bay.contacts.msn.com/abservice/abservice.asmx, salve e reinicie o pc
<rogers_talon> Fonte: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,89398.msg491516.html#msg491516, pelo usuário petrucchio
<antonio_> Boa noite pessoal, gostaria de uma ajuda
<antonio_> queria saber se existe um meio de reinstalar o ubuntu
<antonio_> pois tenho o win 7 + ubuntu
<antonio_> e sou noob em linux
<joao> rogers_talon: Tudo correu bem, obrigado pela ajuda.
<rogers_talon> joao: disponha meu amigo
<moskvat> ih rapah
<moskvat> olha porque o emesne não estáa funcionando:... http://blog.emesene.org/
<moskvat> culpa da microsoft???
<Psykoll> agora q vc viu
<moskvat> sim
<moskvat> ainda não tinha passado no blog
<moskvat> que diabos a M$ quer fuçando nas coisa, ô mania do tio bill
<moskvat> Psykoll, me dá uma luz aqui, o pidgin abre, conecta e fecha do nada pod ser bug?
<Psykoll> baixa utima versao
<moskvat> e rapah deu erro na instalação do emesene
<moskvat> error: no commands supplied
<moskvat> Psykoll, qual comando vc rodou pra instalar o emesene
<geko> boa tarde
<geko> Zerf, boa tarde
<moskvat> ???
<Zerf> geko, boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-10
<H3ruS> alguem pode me indicar um navegador bem leve
<moskvat> google-chrome
<moskvat> baixa o pacote .deb e instala, funciona perfeitamente
<H3ruS> moskvat, eu quero um bem leve
<H3ruS> tipo alguns megas
<H3ruS> que vem por padrao
<H3ruS> no debian
<H3ruS> esqueci o nome
<moskvat> epiphany?
<H3ruS> isso
<H3ruS> moskvat, vlw
<H3ruS> moskvat, instalei o openbsd no pendriver
<H3ruS> o firefox e chrome é muito pesado
<Psykoll> openbsd eh navegador agora?
<H3ruS> Pskol, ???
<Pskol> nda nao
<H3ruS> ^^
<Maninho> hehehehe as 452 maquinas funfou o EMESENE vlw Pskol
 * Maninho tah cansado, tah triste, precisa? de um bar, flow
<Carlos_Antonio> olá boa noite, meu ubuntu 11.10 deu um problema amigos na area de trabalho a barra do unity não aparece só a barra superior com apenas funções basicas sem os indicadores e botão desligar como resolver ? podem me ajudar ? grato
<tkruise> isso me aconteceu várias vezes, da última eu só reiniciei e na tela de logon do usuário coloquei ubuntu classic, pronto, problema resolvido
<tkruise> unity no more
<Carlos_Antonio> ha tá
<Carlos_Antonio> mais essa é a unica solução ?
<tkruise> não...
<tkruise> tem solução sim, até solucionei uma vez, mas voltou a acontecer e desde entao só usei classic
<Carlos_Antonio> que me parece nesse 11.10 não tem o ubuntu classico
<tkruise> mas nao lembro como
<rogers_talon> Carlos_Antonio: reseta o unity
<barna> nossa, isso já conteceu comigo tb!
<Carlos_Antonio> rogers_talon: faço isso em que modo ? já que não aparece a barra do unity
<Carlos_Antonio> no unity 2D ?
<rogers_talon> Carlos_Antonio: no terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T) de um unity --reset e reseta tb o compiz compiz --reset
<barna> no 11.10  vc tem q instalar o gnome 3 ou gnome shell! não existe mais gnome classico (2.xxx) no 11.10
<Carlos_Antonio> rogers_talon: ha sim vou anotar o que você passou e vou aplicar o procedimento
<rogers_talon> Carlos_Antonio: ok, ve se resolve.....
<rogers_talon> caso a barra não volte, remova as configurações do compiz e reinicie...remova as pastas:
<rogers_talon> rm  /home/username/.gconf/apps/compiz/* && rm /home/uername/.compiz
<barna> compiz + unity = dor de cabeça!!!!
<rogers_talon> rsssss.....
<Carlos_Antonio> verdade
<Carlos_Antonio> tava funcionando bem
<Carlos_Antonio> nunca tive problemas
<Carlos_Antonio> fui pro ubuntu hoje apareceu esse problema
<Carlos_Antonio> precisa estar como root certo para aplicar essas mundanças ?
<rogers_talon> Carlos_Antonio: não, com seu usuário mesmo.....
<Carlos_Antonio> ok
<Carlos_Antonio> vou lá
<Carlos_Antonio> obrigado
<rogers_talon> Carlos_Antonio: disponha
<Carlos_Antonio> depois volto aqui
<rogers_talon> sempre estou fuçando no compiz, então sempre faço uma copia da .config/compiz-1 e da pasta .compiz, qdo bagunço, restauro estas pastas e logo novamente, bom sempre deu certo.....
<ygor> Olá a todos. alguem sabe de algum programa/aplicativo/software que possa ser usado para gestão de lanchonetes-pizzarias?
<Geowany> ygor: stoq
<ygor> Geowany: Opa muito obrigado.
<tyler-vortex> Bom dia!
<Sacramento> bom dia
<tyler-vortex> bom?
<liberie> bom dia
<ProfDoidao> galera fiz um .sh mas como fasso para ele inicializar sempre que ligo o pc?
<rogers_talon> ProfDoidao: bom dia
<rogers_talon> ProfDoidao: clique no ícone superior direito e va em Aplicativos de sessã e depois em Adicionar
<rogers_talon> ProfDoidao: *Aplicativos de sessão
<ProfDoidao> mas via linha de comando cmo faz?
<ProfDoidao> pq to em um servidor sem interface
<tyler-vortex> galere
<tyler-vortex> deu branco
<tyler-vortex> Como evio arquivo do ftp remoto pra minha máquina via terminal no ubuntu?
<tyler-vortex> thanks!
<tyler-vortex> o lcd só lista diretórios remotos
<tyler-vortex> daí mput nao rola "/
<Um_cara_qualquer> ae galera
<Um_cara_qualquer> alguem sabe um programa pra compila e executa arquivos delphi?
<Um_cara_qualquer> tipo um geany... netbeans...
<deusr> pessoal, o ubuntu 11.10 não tem aplicativo que gerencia o que carrega ou nao?
<deusr> os serviços
<deusr> tem que desativar via terminal?
<rogers_talon> deusr: vc pode instalar o bum (sudo apt-get install bum) Boot-Up Manager....
<Monarquista> rogers_talon: boa tarde.
<rogers_talon> Monarquista: boa
<deusr> fiz com o rcconf mesmo
<deusr> mas ão é bem isso, ele nao gerencia aplicativos
<Guest92749> Boa tarde pessoal
<Guest92749> eu gostaria da opinião de voces
<Guest92749> eu acabei de editar o meu site com fundamento no Ubuntu
<Guest92749> http://solucoeslinux.webnode.com.br/instalacao/
<Guest92749> A primeira etapa concluída e ainda estarei pondo mais matéria lá
<Guest92749> o objetivo é atingir o iniciantes e passar i link pra voces, assim que aparecer um inicinate por aqui podem direcionar pra lá
<Monarquista> bem interessante, meus parabéns!
<Monarquista> to gostando.
<Guest92749> antes eu tava mais voltado ao Debian e distros brasielira , só que exige muto tempo configurando e pesquisando e pros novatos isso não é bom
<Guest92749> por falta de tempo por causa do trabalho decidir mudar de vez para o ubuntu pois é muito mais prático trabalahr com ele.
<Monarquista> achei ele clean e direto, também gostei da organização.
<Guest92749> Monarquista: obrigado
<Guest92749> Aceito opiniões também de conteúdo, próprio pra iniciantes
<Monarquista> Guest92749: pvt
<Monarquista> Guest92749: ?
<Guest92749> oi
<Monarquista> pvt lá :)
<Guest92749> Monarquista: não entendi o pvt, não sou usuário de batepapo
<Monarquista> mensagem privada! :)
<Guest92749> ah legal vou ver
<rogers_talon> Guest92749: meus parabéns, ficou show.....
<rogers_talon> Guest92749: ja add em meus favoritos, qdo um novado precisar ja vou indicar.....
<Guest92749> rogers_talon: obrigado
<rogers_talon> Guest92749: uma dica, se puder add o Pinta Image Editor em gráficos, principalmente para usuários que estão migrando do windows, ele é bem simples e pratico....
<Guest92749> rogers_talon: vou adiconar sim boa dica
<rogers_talon> Guest92749: legal....ainda estou lendo seu post...rssss, gostei mesmo, bem explicado....
<Guest92749> Pessoal estou saindo agora bom descanso a todos
<Monarquista> boa tarde.
<PresuntoRJ> alguem sabe escolher a lingua no momento do login usando o lightdm (11.10)?
<PresuntoRJ> costumava ter um dropdown menu no gdm, e ainda tem um no lxdm, mas nao consigo encontrar como escolher pt-br no login
<PresuntoRJ> instalei em ingles (default) e depois inclui o suporte a portugues, mas nao consigo encontrar como escolher qual lingua usar no login
<rafaelstanley> como conseguiram CAGAR tanto assim
<rafaelstanley> no ubuntu?
<rafaelstanley> meu deus.
<RoTiV-> rafaelstanley, se refere ao Unity?
<rafaelstanley> também.
<rafaelstanley> principalmente.
<rafaelstanley> cagaram o gnome.
<rafaelstanley> estão com a ideologia do windows, forçar vc a usar oq eles querem
<rafaelstanley> a ideia de leve então, ja era.
<RoTiV-> rafaelstanley, é... também não gostei do Unity e GNOME3
<rafaelstanley> ta 10x mais lento que o windows.
<rafaelstanley> :\
<RoTiV-> Coloquei KDE
<rafaelstanley> cara
<rafaelstanley> negocio é usar fluxbox
<RoTiV-> hehehehehehe
<Kblo> boa tarde/boa noite a todos
<Kblo> a questão não é tanto de gostar ou não do unity
<Kblo> mas os bugs e a lentidão isto sim incomodam
<Kblo> ao menos para mim :-)
<SuBmUnDo> ainda ta com problemas de conexao o emesene?
<RoTiV-> Eu nem cheguei a usar muito o Unity pois não gostei, mas pelo que parece realmente está com muitos bugs.
<rogers_talon> SuBmUnDo: tem uma solução no http://blog.emesene.org/
<Kblo> eu o uso em casa... mas a maquina que o roda (em modo 2d diga-se de passagem) tem poder de fogo pra pendurar umas 50 maquinas no ltsp mas a maquina fica apenas +- com o ubuntu 11.10
<SuBmUnDo> ja ta disponivel a 12.04? pelo update-manager? e onde estao as outras?
<SuBmUnDo> rogers_talon, vou olha valeu
<SuBmUnDo> apareceu isso aqui mp/0bfC_Lj9.bin.part não pôde ser salvo porque o arquivo de origem não pôde ser lido.
<SuBmUnDo> Tente de novo mais tarde ou contate o administrador do servidor.
<SuBmUnDo> */tmp/0bfC_Lj9.bin.part
<skiter11> Alguém com dificuldade de entrar no msn pelo Empathy?
<SuBmUnDo> skiter11, a minha dificuldade é no emesene
<barna> skiter11, todo mundo!
<skiter11> SuBmUnDo: Vi uma noticia relacionada ao emesene, não lembro aonde.
<skiter11> barna: Já descobriram o problema?
<barna> sim, vi noticias no google! tipo gambiarra, mas parece q funfa!
<SuBmUnDo> http://blog.emesene.org/
<barna> ontem alguem postou aki a gambis, mas num lembro mais! vc pode dar uma procurada nos logs do canal!
<SuBmUnDo> mas quando vou no arquivo aparece assim : tmp/0bfC_Lj9.bin.part não pôde ser salvo porque o arquivo de origem não pôde ser lido.
<skiter11> barna: mas sabe se é geral, tipo pidgin, empathy, emesene e outros? ou específico do empathy?
<jammav> Boa tarde moçada linux!
<skiter11> de qualquer jeito depois vou uma pesquisada
<jammav> Aqui pessoas...
<barna> p/ ver os Logs do #ubuntu-br = http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/
<jammav> Fritei configurando uma placa wireless broadcom 4306 no kubuntu.
<barna> skiter11, sim, a MS mudou alguma coisa p/ user não msn não entrarem na rede!
<jammav> Agora ae que fim consegui.
<jammav> Só que tenho que dar os comandos no terminal;
<skiter11> barna: Microsoft sempre facilitando nossas vidas né hehhehe
<jammav> sudo modprobe b43 para ligar a dita curja da placa oda vez que ligo o note.
<barna> hehehehehe
<xGrind> leiam isso http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/emesene-not-connecting-quick-fix/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<barna> jammav, pq vc num cria um scrip e coloca na inicialização?
<barna> qual seria o similar do gksu no kde? alguem sabe?
<jammav> Como que é isso mano?
<jammav> MAno barna, manda um link mostrando como isso funciona!
<barna> abre um arquivo de texto, coloca o comando dentro e salva! sem extenção!
<barna> dai vc vai no terminal e digita, sudo chmod +x (nome do arquivo)
<barna> dai é só colocar na inialização!
<jammav> Só isso²
<barna> qual versão do ubuntu jammav ?
<jammav> ?
<jammav> Simples assim?
<barna> si
<jammav> Kubuntu 11.10
<jammav> 32bits
<barna> jammav, vai em aplicativos de sessão e inclui o arquivo q vc criou!
<barna> mas no texto do arquivo seria melhor colocar o similar do gksu (p/ kde) no lugar do sudo
<jammav> então eu troco o "sudo" por "gksu"?
<skiter11> jammav: não
<skiter11> gksu é do gnome
<skiter11> você tem que trocar pro do kde
<skiter11> também não sei qual comando que é
<jammav> hummm...
<RoTiV-> Você pode instalar o gksu (apt-get install gksu), mas não acho que isso vai te ajudar
<RoTiV-> O similar o KDE é: kdesudo
<jammav> então troco o sudo por kdesudo
<jammav> apt-get upgrade kdesudo primeiro?
<jammav> Vou tentar!
<RoTiV-> apt-get upgrade?!?!?
<RoTiV-> O que você quer fazer?
<jammav> Rssrsrsrsrs...
<jammav> Sou novato linx irmao!
<RoTiV-> Você não quer executar um comando na inicialização?
<jammav> isso.
<RoTiV-> Esse comando requer privilégios de root para rodar?
<Cesar_Augusto> presente de natal http://www.tellfree.com.br/Compra/TelefoniaIP.aspx
<jammav> Este apt-get seria para dar upgrade no kdesudo.
<Cesar_Augusto> http://www.superdownloads.com.br/materias/faca-ligacoes-gratuitas-telefones-fixos-de-qualquer-lugar-do-brasil.html
<Cesar_Augusto> muito show :D
<Cesar_Augusto> VOIP :D
<jammav> Eu sei usar o su.
<jammav> Isso eu já conheço RoTiv-
<skiter11> Esquece o apt-get
<jammav> Ok!
<jammav> Valeu!
<jammav> Deixa eu fritar então!
<jammav> Daqui apouco volto a falar e dizer o resultado!
<jammav> Abraços!
<skiter11> se o seu comando for usar privilégio de super usuário ai você coloca o kdesudo
<RoTiV-> jammav, coloca o comando no arquivo: /etc/rc.local
<skiter11> foi o que eu entendi
<jammav> O Berna me indicou fazer o seguinte.
<jammav> Criar o arquivo com o comando que uso para ativar minha placa wireless.
<jammav> modprobe b43
<jammav> Como super usuario claro.
<skiter11> jammav: eu não tenho certeza mas acho que se você colocar no rc.local vai funcionar e ser até mais fácil
<jammav> Dai eu digitaria chmod +x <nome do arquivo com o comando>
<skiter11> Bom, tenta um dos 2 se der errado tenta o outro e já era
<jammav> Como funciona essa outro geito?
<jammav> rc.local?
<RoTiV-> Basta colocar o comando nesse arquivo.
<RoTiV-> Esse arquivo é executado automaticamente no boot.
<skiter11> abre o arquivo com o comando
<jammav> A onde no arquivo exatamente?
<skiter11> sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<skiter11> coloca o comando lá dentro e salva
<skiter11> antes do
<skiter11> exit 0
<jammav> Ok!
<RoTiV-> Se você usa KDE, outra opção é colocar o script na pasta: ~/.kde/Autostart
<jammav> Vou tentar!
<jammav> Daqui a pouco volto!
<jammav> Eu uso KDE sim!
<jammav> Então;
<skiter11> tenta esse do rc.local depois volta ae
<jammav> sudo gedit ~/.kde/Autostart
<jammav> Tá!
<RoTiV-> Autostart é uma pasta.
<RoTiV-> É para colocar o script dentro dela
<RoTiV-> Coloca no rc.local que funciona.
<skiter11> Tem várias maneiras de fazer, tenta fazer a do rc.local e depois fala se deu certo
<jammav> Vou reiniciar agora!
<jammav> Caso resolvido!
<skiter11> jammav: Boua!!
<skiter11> fez o do rc.local?
<jammav> skiter11, Barna e RoTiV-!!!
<jammav> Muito Obrigado!
<jammav> Sim Skiter11!
<andretyn> boa tarde ah todos:)
<jammav> Funcionou perfeitamente!
<barna> massa
<barna> essa é a proposta do canal, cada um contribuindo com o q sabe!
<barna> jammav, pvt!
<barna> jammav, em baixo do canal #ubuntu-br
<jammav> pvt!
<jammav> Que é isso barna?
<jammav> Desculpa minha iguinorância!
<jammav> Rssrsrsrs...
<andretyn> jammav, canal privativo, aparece o nome de quem estah te chamando para um bate papo particular
<jammav> Abraço gente!!!
<skiter11> abraço!
<jammav> andretyn, obrigado!
<jammav> Até!
<jammav> Espero poder contribuir um dia com vocês!
<jammav> Até!!!
<deusr> alguem aqui usando gnome-shell
<rogers_talon> deusr: se puder lhe ajudar...
<deusr> soh saber quem tah usando
<deusr> o gnome-shell eh muiiiiito cru
<deusr> o povo sempre faz bobagem, mas fazer o que
<deusr> começaram ele do zero
<rogers_talon> deusr: ja tem várias extensões para melhorias....
<deusr> quais?
<rogers_talon> deusr: deixa eu ver o link, minuto
<deusr> ok
<rogers_talon> deusr: no ink abaixo tem varias, instalando o ppa da webup8
<rogers_talon> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/install-gnome-shell-from-git-in-ubuntu.html
<Um_cara_qualquer> alguem sabe onde fica a pasta do emesene no ubuntu 10.10?
<rogers_talon> Um_cara_qualquer: se não me engano dentro do .config no seu home
<deusr> rogers_talon, extensões nada nativo, compilar tudo, se for pra ficar complilando eu volto pro gentoo, hehe
<rogers_talon> deusr: rsssss.....
<Um_cara_qualquer> xo ve
<rogers_talon> deusr: mas é só instalar, nativo mesmo não lançaram nada ainda....
<deusr> por isso eu disse que ele está muito cru
<deusr> pouco melhor quando lançaram o kde 4
<rogers_talon> deusr: ah sim....
<RickBR> Olá
<spiga> quem ai ta passando Frio?
<RickBR> Boa noite a todos
<RickBR> Ontem a noite instalei o Ubuntu 11.10 no meu PC
<RickBR> até então eu usava o 10.04, e estou achando um tanto como desconfortavel.
<RickBR> então comecei a usar o gnome3 no lugar no Unity, mas mesmo assim, estou parecendo um peixe fora dagua
<RickBR> não consigo nem troca o tema, alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?
<spiga> hum..
<spiga> trocar tema e manual.
<spiga> depois que troca vc precisa fazer logoff e logar de novo
<RickBR> que estranho, rs.
<RickBR> e para eu instalar novos temas?, sabe onde posso conseguir temas que funcionam?
<spiga> www.deviantart.com
<Sacramento> http://gnome-look.org/
<spiga> vc instalou o gnome3-tweak
<Sacramento> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=167
<RickBR> sim sim, gnome3-twaek-tool
<spiga> hum..
<RickBR> alguem aqui entende de cgi-bin?
<RickBR> Estou pensando em fazer uma pequena interface para administrar minhas regras do iptables, e acho que cgi é uma boa, mas nunca usei antes, então não sei fazer ele rodar
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-11
<capeta> como eu baixo o fonte de um pacote que ta no repositório?
<rogers_talon> capeta: como assim?
<capeta> ja peguei
<capeta> apt-get source
<rogers_talon> capeta: ah sim....
<OneSr> para passar o tempo =p  http://zrbrasil.com.br/?user=OneSr
<ermi> boa noite
<ermi> alguem sabe como posso instalar o KDE 3.5 no ubuntu 11.10
 * Monarquista O.o
<rogers_talon> oi
<capeta> não tem pacote pcre?
<ygor> Ola a todos..alguem sabe como mudar o idioma do ubuntu, rodando um live-cd? teoricamente eu teria q fzer log-off mas n posso fzer num live-cd, sen'ao n [e possivel entrar de novo, apenas reiniciando
<idUb> boas pessoal..
<idUb> alguem usa xchat no windows?/
<Maninho> qual a duvida idUb ?
<idUb> Maninho tem crack pra ele
<Maninho> lol
<Maninho> cara tem quassel for win
<idUb> o meu expirou e to ha uns 20min no google e não achei anda que resolva
<Maninho> instala o xchat pega o xchat.exe tira da pasta, abre ele vai pedir uma dll, pega ela e taca junto, sempre que espirar vai no regedit localiza xchat e limpa tudo
<Maninho> pode ate criar uma rotina .cmd pra fazer isso hehehe vai da criatividade =D
<idUb> eita
<idUb> melhor usar o mirc kkkk
<Maninho> funciona de boas
<Maninho> estou 1 ano com xchat for win
<Maninho> hahaha
<ermi> e ae maninho
<Maninho> eai ermi hehehe
<idUb> caraca... ai sim ehinn
<Maninho> funciona normal, fica no regedit é em um arquivo junto com a pasta
<Maninho> idUb, abre seu regedit aperte crtl+f3 coloca xchat
<Maninho> tudo qe localizar deleta, depois abre o xchat pro ce ver
<idUb> ctrl+f3 funciona não..
<idUb> sem ação com esse comando
<Maninho> qual versao do windows?
<Maninho> ctrl+f3 = buscar
<Maninho> ou então vai no menu editar > localizar
<ServicesLuto> Tem alguém aí?
<Maninho> sim
<ServicesLuto> Eu tenho uma dúvida, você poderia me ajudar?
<Maninho> eu não sei qual é sua duvida, então ate o momento não sei lhe responder
<crimeboy> Ursinha: vc tah na equipe do Unity?
<ServicesLuto> Eu comprei um netbook e veio com o Mandriva, achei ele complicado demais e resolvi trocar pelo ubuntu, gostaria de saber como instalar alguns programas nele
<ServicesLuto> como por exemplo, o TeamSpeak e TeamView.
<Maninho> sudo apt-get install <nome> | sudo apt-get install arch
<Maninho> hehehe
<Maninho> team tem .deb baixa direto do site =D.
<Maninho> http://www.teamviewer.com/pt/download/index.aspx
<Maninho> pesar q nem precisa instalar, so rodar o .sh que wine entra em ação =(
<andretyn> ServicesLuto, se, depois de abaixar o .deb, clicar nele, o ubuntu instala para ti
<Maninho> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.tar.gz
<Maninho> =D
<ServicesLuto> Me falaram que todos os programas você precisa instalar pelo 'terminal', Eu gostaria de aprender a instalar
<ServicesLuto> isso é, se essa informação é realmente verdadeira.
<Maninho> depende de pessoas pra pessoas
<Monarquista> é nosso!
<Monarquista> :D
<Maninho> dispenso interface grafica
<Monarquista> ops.
<Maninho> já pasta os .msi .exe .sfx ae instalar com face grafica fica tenso hehehehe
<Maninho> pasta = basta
<ServicesLuto> Como assim intercafe gráfica?
<rogers_talon> ServicesLuto:  Boa noite, de uma olhada neste link, acho que vai lhe ajudar a sanar varias duvidas..... http://solucoeslinux.webnode.com.br/
<Maninho> ServicesLuto, é gosto
<Maninho> no ubuntu tem gestor de pacotes, Synaptic se não me falhe a memoria,
<Maninho> *uma interface
<rogers_talon> Maninho: isso mesmo, e também o Central de Programas......
<Maninho> central de programas nem conto com aquilo
<Maninho> coisa de w da vida
<rogers_talon> Maninho:...rsss, tb não....
 * Maninho =P
<ServicesLuto> Sempre que Eu for instalar um programa no ubuntu irei usar o comando sudo apt-get install?
<andretyn> ServicesLuto, tem diversas formas, mas a mais facil eh o comando sudo apt-get install
<andretyn> ServicesLuto, mas vai de cada pessoa, o ubuntu eh um debian, e como ele vc pode usar desde uma interface grafica para fazer tudo
<andretyn> ateh a linha de comando... mas, como disse o Maninho, vai de cada pessoa :)
<Monarquista> ServicesLuto: http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=276
<ServicesLuto> Estou conectado pelo win, fiz o download e do TeamView e salvei no pendrive
<ServicesLuto> mas na hora de instalar não achei o instalador.
<ServicesLuto> Eu sei que os arquivos salvos na pasta Download eu consigo acessar usanto o: cd Download
<ServicesLuto> qual comando para entrar na unidade do pendrive?
<ServicesLuto> Monarquista, Os vídeos do link que você me enviou não abre =/
<Monarquista> O.o
<Monarquista> aff, forum off line... ¬¬
<ServicesLuto> É, não dá certo.
<ServicesLuto> Estou tentando instalar o programa, mas não sei onde e nem como chegar nele.
<ServicesLuto> Tentei copiar do pendrive para pasta Downloads
<ServicesLuto> e usar o comando cd Downloads para localizar a pasta e depois sudo apt-get install teamveaw
<ServicesLuto> mas não acontece nada.
<ServicesLuto> Nem ao menos localiza o arquivo.
<ServicesLuto> Existe algum comando que me leve ao local do arquivo que Eu queira instalar?
<ServicesLuto> Por exemplo, estou com um arquivo no pendrive e quero instalar ele
<ServicesLuto> sei que o comando é 'sudo apt-get install nome-do-arquivo
<ServicesLuto> existe isso?
<Maninho> hehehe vc baixou o .deb? ou tar?
<Maninho> se for .deb duplo click,
<Maninho> se for .tar.. dentro da pasta tem teamviewer.sh basta clicar
<ServicesLuto> .tar.gz
<Maninho> dentro tem o arquivo teamviewer
<Maninho> so clicar
<Maninho> wine da vida
<Maninho> TV_script_dir=$(dirname $(readlink -f "$0"))
<Maninho> "$TV_script_dir/wrapper" wine "c:\Program Files\TeamViewer\Version6\TeamViewer.exe" "$@"
<Maninho> flow
<ServicesLuto> Aloha.
<Maninho> boa sorte ServicesLuto com seu Ubuntu
<ServicesLuto> Obrigado pela atenção.
<ServicesLuto> =)
<andretyn> Olá o/
<ZaffaryXSS> \o Hello.
<ZaffaryXSS> Alguém conhece algum gerenciador de Downloads bom para o ubuntu ? Sem ser o Steadyflow e o gwget ?
<andretyn> ZaffaryXSS, prozilla
<ZaffaryXSS> Ví ele no Baixaki, mas não tinha me interessado, pois os comentários o pessoal falava que era ruim. Irei testar andretyn, obrigado amigo! ;D
<Um_cara_qualquer> galera to com problema na conexao do emesene, nao conecta nunca, dai olhei no google e achei esse arquivo https://github.com/emesene/emesene/zipball/master mas eu nao sei onde extrai nem o q faze com ele... se alguem puder me da uma mao ae... obrigado
<Monarquista> Um_cara_qualquer: bom dia.
<Um_cara_qualquer> bom dia 11 do 11 do 11
<Monarquista> Um_cara_qualquer: http://www.tiagohillebrandt.eti.br/blog/2011/11/correcao-provisoria-para-a-falha-de-conexao-no-emesene/
<Monarquista> Um_cara_qualquer: o Pidgin aqui tá desconectando direto também, logo, logo acho que ele morre, ou melhor, será "assassinado..." :P
<Um_cara_qualquer> hehe
<Um_cara_qualquer> eu curto o emesene ainda
<Um_cara_qualquer> mah ta foda ja
<Monarquista> também curto, mas, o que tinha aqui morreu...
<Monarquista> 1.6.1
<Monarquista> mas essa dica ai funciona de boa
<Monarquista> testei aqui ontem.
<Um_cara_qualquer> xo tenta aqui
<Monarquista> facinho, baixa o aplicativo, descompacta e vai no diretorio descompactado, dai, clica 2 vezes no ezecutavel emesene
<_edEr> bom dia..
<Monarquista> ida.
<Monarquista> *dia...
<_edEr> galera, alguém pode me dizer qual é a diferença entre o "Alternate" e o "Desktop" ?
<_edEr> =D
<Monarquista> só questão de instalação
<Monarquista> _edEr: o alternate é tipo instalação netinstall
<_edEr> humm..
<_edEr> interessante, 
<_edEr> [Monarquista]: Obrigado =D
<Monarquista> disponha brow! :D
<Um_cara_qualquer> Monarquista, agora q eu baxei hehe... entao, como eu instalo aquilo tudo?
<Um_cara_qualquer> eh por terminal neh?!
<Monarquista> não...
<Monarquista> faz o que lhe disse anteriormente...
<Monarquista> Um_cara_qualquer: (11:49:41) Monarquista: facinho, baixa o aplicativo, descompacta e vai no diretorio descompactado, dai, clica 2 vezes no ezecutavel emesene
<Um_cara_qualquer> ah ta
<Um_cara_qualquer> mas qual seria o executavel do emesene? eu só conheço do windows q eh .exe :P
<Monarquista> é o arquivo com o nome de emesene
<Monarquista> clica duas vezes e manda executar
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmmm
<Um_cara_qualquer> uhahuauha brow... desculpa a ignorancia do cara aqui, eu so meio q novo no ubuntu ainda... eu juro pra vc q todos arquivos ali abrem o gedit... nenhum deles abriu alguma janela de instalaçao O_o
<Monarquista> não é janela de instalação mesmo, ele vai abrir direto o programa....
<Monarquista> deixa ver o nome do item.
<Monarquista> Um_cara_qualquer: na "pasta" emesene execute o item de mesmo nome...
<Um_cara_qualquer> ele abre o gedit
<Um_cara_qualquer> :(
<rogers_talon> o executavel do emesene fica na pasta <onde-descompactou>/emesene-emesene-79c36ab/emesene/emesene
<rogers_talon> caso não execute (ou abrir com o gedit por ex) clique com o botão direito, na aba permissões, marque "Permitir execução do arquivo como um programa"
<Um_cara_qualquer> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Um_cara_qualquer> xDDDDDDDDDD
<Um_cara_qualquer> té q enfim uhahua
<rogers_talon> rssss
<ServicesLuto> Ainda não consigo acessar o pendrive pelo terminal
<ServicesLuto> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Um_cara_qualquer> hahahaha ueh... ja tava o_O
<ServicesLuto> Gostaria de saber se existe um comando da mesma forma que entro na pasta de download.
<Um_cara_qualquer> mesmo assim abre o gedit
<ServicesLuto> Estou usando a versão 11.10
<rogers_talon> ServicesLuto: Qdo clcar nele, vai abrir um dialogo, clique em "Executar"
<rogers_talon> ServicesLuto: como assim brow?
<ServicesLuto> É bem simples: No terminal Eu digito; cd Downloads e consigo acessar a pasta de downloads
<ServicesLuto> quero acessar o pendrive com algum comando pelo terminal.
<ServicesLuto> Eu gostaria de saber se existe algum comando/atalho que fosse igual ao comando que utilizo para acessar a pasta de downalod
<ZaffaryXSS> Pessoal alguém poderia me ajudar? Duas coisas. 1º meu X trava do nada, tenho que sempre reiniciar a máquina e depois de várias horas trava novamente. Ouvi dizer que é por causa da máquina virtual que uso (Vmware Player) a configuração do meu computador é um Core 2 Duo, 2 GB de Memória DDR2, HD Sata 500 GB, Placa de vídeo Onboard Intel. 2º alguém sabe usar o hotmail no postler ? hahaha.
<ZaffaryXSS> ServicesLuto: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Debian-para-iniciantes/Acessar-Pendriver-pelo-Terminal-ubuntu-9.04
<ZaffaryXSS> no 3 post, o cara explica como acessar o Flash Driver pelo terminal.
<[ServicesLuto> Caiu =/
<rogers_talon> ZaffaryXSS: blz
<[ServicesLuto> até onde a mensagem foi?
<ZaffaryXSS> ServicesLuto: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Debian-para-iniciantes/Acessar-Pendriver-pelo-Terminal-ubuntu-9.04
<ZaffaryXSS> No 3 post o cara encina a montar o Flash Driver e usar-lo pelo terminal.
<ZaffaryXSS> rogers_talon: beleza ;D
<ZaffaryXSS> Cara o ubuntu esta com um bug chato de travar a interface gráfica depois de um tempo. Estou achando que isso é por que estou usando quase toda memória física =x. O problema que tenho swap e quase não é usado.
<dejahbrasil> Como faço para as teclas multimídias funcionarem no Amarok no ubuntu 11.10?
<Fidelis> hello
<ZaffaryXSS> Hi :D
<Fidelis> ZaffaryXSS:  da um help aqui
<ZaffaryXSS> Fidelis: o que foi amigo ?
<Fidelis> tenho um maquina aqui ela tem duas placas de rede... a eth0 e eth1
<Fidelis> so que cada uma dessas eth tem um ip especifico
<ZaffaryXSS> Certo.
<Fidelis> so que eu fiz inverso
<Fidelis> o ip que era pra colocar na eth1 coloquei na eth0
<ZaffaryXSS> Você usa o Ubuntu mesmo ?
<Fidelis> ubuntu server 10.10
<ZaffaryXSS> Você esta usando pelo modo terminal correto?
<Fidelis> aham
<Fidelis> mais dae ZaffaryXSS  tava funcioando
<spiga> mano e so refazer
<Fidelis> pq eu inverti o cabo
<spiga> ifconfig eth0 down
<ZaffaryXSS> Hum
<spiga> e depois
<spiga> ifconfig eth0 up
<Fidelis> dps eu tentei refazer o processo
<spiga> ai e so refazer.
<ZaffaryXSS> o comando é ifconfig
<ZaffaryXSS> digita:
<ZaffaryXSS> ifconfig para saber quais são as interfaces instaladas
<ZaffaryXSS> eth0 = Primeira placa de rede
<ZaffaryXSS> eth1 = Segunda placa de rede
<ZaffaryXSS> wlan0 = Placa Wireless
<ZaffaryXSS> sengundo passo é desativar a interface que vc quer mudar o ip
<ZaffaryXSS> Ex: (para primeira placa)
<ZaffaryXSS> ifconfig eth0 down
<ZaffaryXSS> Depois e adicionar o ip e a mascara de rede que vc quer + comando para ativar:
<ZaffaryXSS> ifconfig interface ip netmask mascara de rede up
<ZaffaryXSS> ex:
<ZaffaryXSS> ifconfig eth0 192.168.99.35 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<ZaffaryXSS> Entendeu ? ;D
<Fidelis> sim
<Fidelis> vo fazer aqui
<spiga> nao esquece do route
<Fidelis> ae spiga
<Fidelis> foi ae que eu vacilei
<Fidelis> eu adicionei o mesmo gateway
<Fidelis> pra duas eth
<Fidelis> como faço pra desfazer
<ZaffaryXSS> Tenta isso
<ZaffaryXSS> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<ZaffaryXSS> Troque o texto abaixo....
<ZaffaryXSS> auto eth0
<ZaffaryXSS> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ZaffaryXSS> .... pelo texto
<ZaffaryXSS> auto eth0
<ZaffaryXSS> iface eth0 inet static
<ZaffaryXSS> address 192.168.1.10
<ZaffaryXSS> netmask 255.255.255.0
<ZaffaryXSS> network 192.168.1.0
<ZaffaryXSS> broadcast 192.168.1.255
<ZaffaryXSS> gateway 192.168.1.1
<ZaffaryXSS> e faz isso para a segunda placa de rede também que no caso é eth2
<ZaffaryXSS> Caso queira mudar as configurações de dns
<ZaffaryXSS> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<ZaffaryXSS> search virtua.com.br casa.lan
<ZaffaryXSS> nameserver 192.168.1.10
<ZaffaryXSS> nameserver 201.6.0.112
<ZaffaryXSS> nameserver 201.6.0.108
<ZaffaryXSS> depois reinicie a rede com o comando sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ZaffaryXSS> e pronto.
<Fidelis> ZaffaryXSS:
<ZaffaryXSS> deu para entender mais ou menos Fidelis ? e realmente esqueci do Gateway spiga rs.
<Fidelis> eu dei o comando sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<NickAway> boa tarde
<ZaffaryXSS> Boa tarde
<Fidelis> ta tudo em branco
<Fidelis> e normal?
<spiga> sim
<Fidelis> agora so adiciona as linhas
<Fidelis> né
<ZaffaryXSS> sim.
<ZaffaryXSS> Fidelis: vou ficar [Away], qualquer coisa o pessoal aqui do IRC te ajuda. Boa sorte com a configuração do seu server, abraços.
<ZaffaryXSS> Boa tarde a todos.
<Fidelis> pow cara
<Fidelis> ja adiantou
<Fidelis> vlw mesmo
<Fidelis> :D
<ZaffaryXSS> ;D
<Fidelis> spiga:  o network ali
<spiga> ?
<Fidelis> ah entendi
<spiga> esse comando /etc/init.d/networking restart
<spiga> reinicia a rede
<spiga> como vc desabilitar e habilitar a rede no windows
<spiga> so que no linux
<Fidelis> humm
<Fidelis> eu so to incucado cara
<Fidelis> que so inverti
<Fidelis> e paro de funfa
<Fidelis> como faço pra sair do nano?
<lulamolusco> Fidelis para sair do nano é CTRL+X, para salvar é CTRL+O
<Fidelis> obrigado
<lulamolusco> Fidelis, '/etc/init.d/networking restart' serve para reinciar a rede como o spiga falou, '/etc/network/interfaces' serve para configurar a rede
<Fidelis> aham
<Fidelis> como faço pra ver os gateways
<Fidelis> que eu adiocionei
<Fidelis> ?^
<lulamolusco> Fidelis, route -n
<lulamolusco> o gateway vai aparecer UG
<Fidelis> certo
<Fidelis> ta errado
<Fidelis> o destination ta com o ip do gw
<Fidelis> como faço pra edit
<lulamolusco> meu gateway eh 254
<lulamolusco> 0.0.0.0         192.168.2.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<spiga_> to com um odio desse ndiswrapper
<lulamolusco> edita o gateway lá no /etc/network/interfaces
<Fidelis> o meu gateway
<Fidelis> tem outra forma
<Fidelis> sem ser por ae
<Fidelis> ?
<lulamolusco> vc pode add um gateway temporário(até reiniciar o pc) 'route add default gw 192.168.2.254'
<Fidelis> foi esse comando que utilizei
<lulamolusco> sim, mas o ideal é adicionar ele lá no /etc/network/interfaces, pois ele ativa no boot
<Fidelis> certo
<Fidelis> como faço pra remover esse temporario
<lulamolusco> só add lá no interfaces e reinicia a rede
<spiga_> existe algum similar do ndiswrapper?
<Fidelis> 192.168.2.254        0.0.0.0  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<Fidelis> quando eu do route-n ta assim
<Fidelis> como faço pra editar
<Fidelis> ?
<gustavo> org
<gustavo>  /server
<Fidelis> Conseguir
<Fidelis> :D
<MarconM> boa tarde
<Monarquista> tarde. :)
<SHOWT> po alguem me ajudai como faz pra carregar addon mrc no mirc windows?
<SHOWT> nao lembro mais
<SHOWT> é /load -rs script ?
<PaiMei> nunca nem vi esse mirc
<Monarquista> SHOWT: por que se não usa o Pidgih for win...?! Ai se conecta no IRC que quiser! :) (apensa sugestão!)
<Monarquista> *Pidgin...
<Ablankzin> Alguém ai está tendo problemas com messengers?
<Ablankzin> eu estou tentando usar o kmess e o kopete, mas nenhum deles funciona
<PaiMei> Ablankzin, http://www.tiagohillebrandt.eti.br/blog/2011/11/correcao-provisoria-para-a-falha-de-conexao-no-emesene/
<Monarquista> Ablankzin: aqui o Pidgin tá querendo morrer também, volta e meia deconecta...
<Ablankzin> po o pior é que eu vi uma possível solução que eles falavam de compilar a libmsn 4.2 mas eu vi que na do meu repositório está a libmsn0.3 o.o
<Celso> eu uso amsn
<ZaffaryXSS> Sinceramente, nunca gostei do MSN feito para Linux. O para Mac então ? puft... Como tenho que usar uma máquina virtual com Windows, uso o MSN For Windows também.
<vinicius> oi
<Squidy> galera.. alguem já instalou customizou um ubuntu server usando preseed?
<Squidy> se já.. aqui estou enfrentando um erro na hora da instalação do kernel no sistema base...
<Squidy> "O Instalador não pode encontrar um pacote de kernel adequado para instalar"
<thigh> pessoal sou novo no ubuntu
<thigh> fui em sistemas -> administração -> drivers adicionais
<thigh> está habilitado a opção Driver nvidia (173)
<thigh> + qnd rolo as páginas do navegador da umas piscadinhas na tela, isso é normal
<thigh> não roda lisinho :(
<andretyn> olá o/
<barna> :)
<barna> cade o bot? faz uns 2 dias q num vejo ele on!
<ermi> fala AE
<ermi> eae quais são as novas gente!
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> barna, deixa o mano curtir a folga dele mano... :P
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, o/
<peregrinator_six> boa noite senhor andretyn
<barna> peregrinator_six, boa noite!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Cbterra> Olá boa noite
<barna> boa
<Cbterra> Alguém já conseguiu fazer funcionar o cheese webcan depois de intalr o compiz?
<Ricardo__> sim sem problemas
<Ricardo__> aki funca normal
<barna> eu tenho até medo de instalar o compz no unity!
<Ricardo__> é mas uso debian ne
<Ricardo__> no ubuntu certo q deve bugar
<Cbterra> eu consegui instalar mas tem que colocar o AWN para poder fazer logout
<barna> ae sim, no gnome-classico era de boa, compiz, cheese, webcam...
<Ricardo__> aha
<Cbterra> depois que instalei o compiz o cheese parou de funcionar
<Cbterra> antes tava normal
<Ricardo__> tenta outro prog pra testar
<Ricardo__> dif do cheese
<Cbterra> qual indica
<Ricardo__> camorama
<Ricardo__> testa esse
<Cbterra> vou dar uma olhada
<Cbterra> Camorama funcionaou
<Cbterra> tem algum pacote de efeitos?
<Ricardo__> nem sei nunca usei ele direito
<Cbterra> Agora o cheese funcou..hehehehe
<Ricardo__> beleza entao
<Cbterra> funcionou
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-12
<Ernandes> whoo
<peregrinator_six> rogers_talon, ?
<fenix-migusta> :)
<RaphaelQuintao> OPaa
<RaphaelQuintao> Alguem acordado aí??
<xGrind> \o
<RaphaelQuintao> E aí de boa??
<RaphaelQuintao> Aqui velho
<xGrind> de boa e vc?
<RaphaelQuintao> Demais
<RaphaelQuintao> Tirando a tensao de uma prova na segunda
<RaphaelQuintao> tá tudo ok
<RaphaelQuintao> rsrs
<RaphaelQuintao> to querendo registrar meu usuario aqui mas nao ta rolando
<RaphaelQuintao> com barra register e e-mail
<xGrind> RaphaelQuintao; aqui na rede?
<RaphaelQuintao> Humrrum
<xGrind> nao lembro direito. mas acho que é /nickserv register email senha
<xGrind> RaphaelQuintao; eae? conseguiu?
<RaphaelQuintao> deu
<RaphaelQuintao> é nickserv register password e e-mail
<xGrind> isso \o
<RaphaelQuintao> Verificou
<RaphaelQuintao> de boa
<RaphaelQuintao> Tem uma unica mulher aqui nesse canal né?
<RaphaelQuintao> kkkkkkk
<RaphaelQuintao> Normall
<RaphaelQuintao> Velhoo
<RaphaelQuintao> Aqui
<RaphaelQuintao> tem uma coisa que me irrita no ubuntu
<RaphaelQuintao> Tipo tenho um radeon 4890
<RaphaelQuintao> e a interface ainda fica dando lag fraga
<RaphaelQuintao> o compiz
<RaphaelQuintao> que é todo bugado mesmo
<RaphaelQuintao> ou tem alguam coisa errada no meu pc
<RaphaelQuintao> to com os drivers intalados
<RaphaelQuintao> fglrx
<RaphaelQuintao> normal
<xGrind> RaphaelQuintao; eu uso xubuntu. compiz é foda. da lag mesmo
<xGrind> ja volto ae
<xGrind> RaphaelQuintao; vc usa ubuntu 11.10?
<Celso> bom dia !Com voce o gnome tb. abre,mas só carrega o wallpaper e deixa sem o menu.Aqui as vezes isso acontece e preciso dar um ctrl alt + del e encerrar a sessão e escolher a opcao gnome classsico.
<slinky_> vai encher o saco de outro, Celso
<slinky_> essa hora da manhã de um final de semana
<slinky_> e vc enchendo o saco num canal de irc
<Celso> slinky_, se pensa assim nao deveria estar aqui....some
<Celso> vaza
<Celso> slinky_, isso é canal de ajuda e nao de comadres
<slinky_> não fala merda
<slinky_> que eu te rodo, mlk
<Celso> slinky_, eu falei merda?
<Celso> le o que voce escreve
<Celso> slinky_, o unico muleque aqui é voce
<slinky_> respeita seu superior
<slinky_> seu merda
<Celso> vem folgando sem conhecer a pessoa e o canal
<Celso> slinky_, superior é Deus
<Celso> slinky_, voce é um muleque
<Celso> slinky_, leia o topico do canal
<Celso> Canal tecnico
<slinky_> eu sou mlk?
<slinky_> ./g3m -TO -h 186.223.251.15
<slinky_> ¬¬
<Celso> slinky_, se bobear tem idade pra ser meu filho,mas nao tenho filho sem educação igual voce
<Celso> slinky_, senao pode ou nao sabe ajudar fica quieto
<slinky_> qq houve
<slinky_> Celso?
<slinky_> celso_
<slinky_> :)
<slinky_> quem é mlk?
<celso_> slinky_, cara
<celso_> nao me enxe o saco
<slinky_> quer cair de novo?
<celso_> em pleno sabado mlk metido a lammer
<celso_> so faltava essa
<celso_> os OPs do canal deveriam te banir
<slinky_> vai rodar de novo, ein
<slinky_> vai continuar falando merda?
<celso_> slinky_, eu que to falando merda ou voce Lammer?
<slinky_> segura o lamer entao
<slinky_> pau no cu
<slinky_> pronto.
<Celso> cansou?
<slinky_> coe mlk
<slinky_> quer
<slinky_> que eu mande no seu gw
<slinky_> e deixe vc sem internet por tempo indeterminado?
<slinky_> eu nulo seu gw, seu bosta
<SuBmUnDo> !abuso desrespeito slinky_> eu nulo seu gw, seu bosta slinky_> pau no cu <slinky_> vai continuar falando merda?
<slinky_> SuBmUnDo
<slinky_> quer rodar também?
<slinky_> acha que tem nick registrado
<slinky_> e não da pra descriptografar essa bosta ai?
<SuBmUnDo> poW tu consegue? eu perdi mesmo minha senha
<SuBmUnDo> faz isso ai ja que tu tem tempo
<slinky_> hahaha
<slinky_> aqui é só ping timeout, mlk
<slinky_> bagulho é sinistro
<slinky_> quem manda sou eu
<SuBmUnDo> tu nao manda nem na tua casa
<SuBmUnDo> manda o que tu tem
<SuBmUnDo> tou precisando sair mesmo
<SuBmUnDo> dia bonito
<SuBmUnDo> praia
<SuBmUnDo> tou precisando de um pc novo tambem
<SuBmUnDo> mas ainda nao quero me desfazer deste
<Celso> slinky_, qdo. cansar me avisa
<slinky_> para de encher
<slinky_> estou trabalhando
<Celso> slinky_, é voce que me enxeu o saco
<Celso> pedi ajuda
<Celso> só isso
<slinky_> o bagulho é doido
<slinky_> rapah
<Celso> slinky_, e pensa que estou brincado?Esse ip que esta empacotando é de empresa
<slinky_> tem que respeitar quem manda
<slinky_> eu te avisei
<Celso> slinky_, voce nao manda em nada
<Celso> se mandasse seria OP e OP nao empacota
<Celso> bane se estiver fazendo coisa errada e so pedi ajuda
<Celso> slinky_, senao quer ajudar fica na sua
<Celso> quem puder ajuda
<slinky_> mlk
<slinky_> para de ficar citando meu nick
<slinky_> essa porra fica apitando
<slinky_> que saco
<Celso> mlk ?tenho 48 anos mlk
<Celso> respeito
<slinky_> que respeito o que rapah
<slinky_> Celso
<slinky_> se mora em Botacatu é?
<Celso> sim
<Celso> quer meu endereco?
<slinky_> já estou com ele
<Celso> entao venha ver que de mlk nao tenho nada
<Celso> com seu proprios olhos
<SuBmUnDo> apoiseh
<SuBmUnDo> tou indo a praia ate outra hora
<Celso> vai lá
<slinky_> trabalha com que Celso?
<Celso> slinky_, venha ver aqui
<Celso> vai gostar
<slinky_> vai lek
<slinky_> fala de boa
<Celso> .´.
<slinky_> trabalha com TI?
<Celso> rsrsrs
<Celso> frenqueto irc desde que a brasnet começou
<Celso> mas nao trabalho com nada de TI
<Celso> apesar de gostar
<slinky_> hum
<Celso> meu filho trabalha
<slinky_> tou ligado
<slinky_> quem faliu a brasnet foi eu e os leks da efnet
<Celso> formado em ciencias da computacao
<Celso> mas eu nao tive tempo pra isso
<Celso> so trabalho e trabalho
<slinky_> tou ligado
<slinky_> trabalha com oque?
<Celso> nao é com TI
<Celso> empresa
<Celso> tenho empresa
<slinky_> de que?
<Celso> nao posso falar
<slinky_> mai fresco
<slinky_> você é garoto de programa é?
<Celso> slinky_, ta vendo....depois me chama de folgado
<slinky_> mai né foda
<slinky_> você não diz no que tarbalha
<slinky_> tem medo
<Celso> slinky_, sim....sai com a sua mae
<Celso> ela gostou muito
<Celso> deixa eu ir cuidar da minha vida
<Celso> trabalhar
<guilhermeba> Alguém neste canal é usuário do programa bíblico Xiphos?
<guilhermeba> Alguém para tirar dúvidas?
<guilhermeba> Ok
<Squidy> hi.. I created a simple .deb.. But I'm in doubt on how to include that in a custom ISO of ubuntu to install that during the system installation using preseed file... How I can do that?
<Squidy> May you help me?
<Ernanddes> aff
<Ernanddes> puff
<Ernanddes> bah
<guerrilha> salve
<guerrilha> algum macete pra instalar placas novas no ubuntu? espetei uma ati hd6790, ele pegou como ati mesmo, mas a resolucao nao passa de 1280x1024. Não tem driver pra download no site, nem o gerenciador de drivers de hardware acha nada novo..
<Decerebrado> Boa tarde!
<Decerebrado> estou tendo problemas para instalar uma PlayTV Cinema A2200 no Ubuntu 10.04
<Decerebrado> eu não consigo achar a opção correta para o insmod
<Decerebrado> tem alguém aí??
<carlinm> Decerebrado, quase ninguem... arrisca no #ubuntu se falar um pouco de ingles
<Decerebrado> blz!!
<andretyn> !ping
<Monarquista> andretyn: !pong
<Monarquista> andretyn: o boot tá de folga hoje! :D
<andretyn> Monarquista, XD
<Monarquista> ops, bot
<Monarquista> rsrrs
<dreamer_br> ola
<dreamer_br> começando agora no ubuntu
<dreamer_br> então resolvi entrar na sala
<dreamer_br> boa tarde a todos
<AlissonB> boa tarde
<Monarquista> tarde. Seja muito bem vindo!
<Monarquista> :)
<rogers_talon> dreamer_br: boa, seja bem vindo ao mundo linux...
<iAnd> boa tarde
<Monarquista> tarde.
<iAnd> galera tom com um problema na atualizaçao do flash, o processo emperrou mandei cancelar na central de software  e  agora nao faz mais nada
<iAnd> tentei remover o flash pela central de software, ai aparece uma caixa com nome ''dbconf''  porem essa caixa deixa de responder
<iAnd> alguem?
<IJahMan> alo
<Decerebrado> iAnd: primeiro ve que pacote do flash vc instalou, depois desistala pela linha de comand: apt-get remove --purge (pacote)
<Decerebrado> ou tenta na linha de comando apt-get -f install
<OneSr> Galera esse tipo de decisão está errada para uma cláusula SQL ?  -> IF  (CURDATE() > venc_ultima_fatura AND status_fatura <> 1)
<OneSr> não sei se esse AND está certo ai, se pode existir isso, não estou encontrando na documentação
<thigh> boa tarde pessoal, instalei o ubuntu 10.10, e fica meio que 'piscando' qnd eu uso o scrool nas páginas e navegadores
<thigh> aparentemente parecia ser o vídeo, mas fiz um update através do menu Administração -> Drivers
<thigh> e instalou o driver da placa de video, agora nao sei se o problema é meu processador ou o driver :(
<Decerebrado> qual é a placa de vídeo? e o processador??
<thigh> Daekdroom
<thigh> ops
<thigh> Decerebrado
<thigh> é um amd athon 64 x2 4000+
<thigh> e uma nvidia 9500 gt de 1gb
<thigh> e tenho 2gb de ram
<thigh> :p
<slinky_> o baguio é doido
<Decerebrado> estranho.... instalou o driver proprietário da nvidia? é um note ou um desktop?
<thigh> desktop
<thigh> entao é proprietario
<thigh> pera vou logar nele e tirar uma print
<thigh> ja volto
<thigh> a print
<thigh> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/502/print1e.png/
<thigh> eu estou baixando o segundo driver (recomendado) e vou ver se da certo com ele
<thigh> x)
<Decerebrado> aham aqui tá funcionando melhor o current. Menos bugs!!
<Ricardo__> thigh, q cliente de irc é esse q tu ta usando? weechat?
<thigh> Ricardo__:
<thigh> irssi
<Ricardo__> hmm
<Ricardo__> akela aba na direita de aplicativos nao fica meio confusa inclinada ehehe
<thigh> pior que fica haehhea
<thigh> + tipo se eu deixo ela emcima, fica mt pequeno a area aqui pra visualizar
<thigh> :(
<Ricardo__> aha
<thigh> deixe ele oculto :p
<thigh> deixei*
<Ricardo__> aha
<thigh> vou reiniciar pra ver
<thigh> parece que deu um UP com aquele driver
<thigh> não fica mais piscando as páginas
<thigh> xD
<xGrind> eae \o
<Ernandes> puff
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> fui baixar o ebox pra testar
<MarceloVaz> e agora ele se chama zentyal
<MarceloVaz> muita diferença nesta mudança ?
<Decerebrado> 3 letras a mais.... hehhheheheh...
<Decerebrado> sério, pelo que pude ver alguns problemas de estabilidade foram corrigidos...
<MarceloVaz> Decerebrado Fisher?
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Decerebrado> hehehehe... to na area...
<MarceloVaz> \o/
<Decerebrado> como andam as cosa poraew!!
<MarceloVaz> mansel, parei a pouco, mas ja to bolando outro projeto
<MarceloVaz> ieheiuhei
<MarceloVaz> se o zentyal esse fizer oq espero, vo colocar ele pra rodar num lugar ai
<Decerebrado> massa... eu aqui... brigando com uma placa de captura...
<Decerebrado> essa porcaria desse canal o pessoal tá sabendo menos que eu!!
<MarceloVaz> vixe xD
<thigh> se eu manjasse eu ajudava :(
<thigh> instalei o ubuntu ontem :o
<thigh> to apanhando d+ hsaeheas
<thigh> xD
<MarceloVaz> de saida se apanha bastante
<MarceloVaz> depois vale a pena =P
<thigh> rolei uns par de apt-get
<thigh> + to baixando o jdk aqui
<thigh> e vou ver se instalo pelo terminal
<thigh> :p
<Decerebrado> fiz uma pergunta a respeito dos módulos.... consegui achar a resposta sozinho...
<MarceloVaz> aquela placa q eu tinha funfava de boa no debian
<Decerebrado> agora problema eh com o ṕulseaudio...
<Decerebrado> eu até tenho outra... mas num tenho os cabos de svido e cvideo q to precisando... sõ rf!!
<MarceloVaz> =/
<Decerebrado> conseguiu o tijolão??
<MarceloVaz> sim to com um :D
<MarceloVaz> descolei um IDE de 250gb tbem
<MarceloVaz> mas o matrix dele tá estranho
<MarceloVaz> n salva as configurações
<MarceloVaz> pelo q andei lendo é clone, n sei se vai rolar
<Decerebrado> pootz...
<Decerebrado> mas tá 6 pila um clone menos bagaça...
<MarceloVaz> bah mas eu n vo sabe troca
<MarceloVaz> vo te mandar pra alguem fazer
<Decerebrado> consertei meu tijolo e ganhei um slin de presente!!
<Decerebrado> é fácil!! só trocar os fios
<Decerebrado> se tu tem um pouco de prática com solda e paciencia rola legal!!
<MarceloVaz> falta paciencia
<MarceloVaz> primeiro fio q nao pegar jogo longe
<Decerebrado> o dificil é destravar a primeira vez...
<MarceloVaz> iuheuioheouihiu
<Decerebrado> aquelas soldas no mechacon são de matar!!
<Decerebrado> heheheh... são uns 20!!
<MarceloVaz> vo leva la pro cara aquele, pego pronto ja
<MarceloVaz> se eu inventar de futricar vo estragar o treco
<Decerebrado> pra mim tá faltando a unidade ainda do tijolo
<Decerebrado> até comprei uma meio duvidosa, mas num consegui fazer funfá!!
<MarceloVaz> vou segunda la, ja vejo se ele tem
<MarceloVaz> semana q vem to de folga =P
<Decerebrado> eu tb...
<MarceloVaz> q treco q demora pra instalar esse zentyal
<Decerebrado> cheguei até a fazer um nivelador prá tentar ajustar a parada.... mas num deu certo...
<moskvat> salve galera
<moskvat> instalei o open-jdk e o netbeans, mas quando vou criar um novo projeto ele fala que o arquivo default-web.xml tem permissão negada ele faz parte do glassfish alguém pode ajudar ai?
<Decerebrado> tenta um chmod 666 nesse arquivo ou um chown
<Decerebrado> chmod 666 "arquivo"
<Decerebrado> ou chown "seu usuario" "arquivo"
<Decerebrado> como root = coloca sudo na frente...
<moskvat> mudei para usuario.staff e funcionou mass... java ee não existe
<Decerebrado> criou esse usuário??
<Decerebrado> na instalação
<hiltonccfilho> tenho um problema ... e  quem não tem
<Decerebrado> a vantagem é que vc tem um problema, naum vãrios!!
<NiNjJaX> lol
<hiltonccfilho> estou tentando compartilhar pastas, arquivos e impressoras entre um PC desktop que roda windowsXP e um notebook que roda um ubuntu 11.10. do note para o roteador (TP-link TL-wr642G) uso um cabo rj48, o windows conecta ao roteador via wireless. Ambos pingam-se muito bem, sem perda de pacotes, mas não se vêm, nada de pastas, arquivos e impressoras. E ao conectar meu modem 3G no note a conexão não funciona.
<hiltonccfilho> e aí alguém pode ajudar-me?
<MarceloVaz> para compartilhar arquivos do ubuntu voce vai precisar do samba
<MarceloVaz> e uma configuração simples
<hiltonccfilho> blz, usava o gadmin-samba, mas não entendi como configurar pq o smbd me dava um IP e roteador outro e aí?
<hiltonccfilho> como faço para os dois se verem
<hiltonccfilho> tenho instalado o samba4
<MarceloVaz> esquece o gadmin
<Decerebrado> no ubuntu, quando vc clica com o botaum direito, naum aparece a opção de compartilhamento?
<MarceloVaz> acho que vai te complicar mais do que ajudar no inicio
<hiltonccfilho> Decerebrado: nunca vi essa opção naum
<Decerebrado> aqui aparece prá mim.... com ela fica super facil compartilhar os arquivos
<hiltonccfilho> tah qual o caminho?
<moskvat> |o| rodando com tomcat no lugar do glassfish \o\ |o| /o/
<hiltonccfilho> ???
<hiltonccfilho> tem como eu conectar na rede sem cair da internet?
<Decerebrado> hmm... hiltonccfilho, quais os ips dos 2 micros. eles precisam estar na mesma faixa
<hiltonccfilho> 192.168
<hiltonccfilho> isso é estar na mesma faixa?
<Decerebrado> tipo, os 2 tem que estar na faixa 192.168.0.x
<Decerebrado> o que define a faixa é a máscara
<hiltonccfilho> isso só muda o último número, certo?
<Decerebrado> se for 255.255.255.0 o que pode variar é só o último dígito
<Decerebrado> isso caso contrário os 2 num vaum tá na mesma rede e o samba não vai achar o pc pelo nome, só pelo ip
<hiltonccfilho> é isso mesmo. todos estão com o mesmo número de máscara
<hiltonccfilho> e de IP
<Decerebrado> tenta no winows explorer ://nome do pc
<Decerebrado> sem :
<Decerebrado> ou no ubuntu tenta smb://nome do pc
<hiltonccfilho> no terminal??
<thigh> nao acredito que baixei pacote errado, maldito .rpm :(
<Decerebrado> abre qualquer pasta e digita no endereço
<hiltonccfilho> só que se eu for fazer isso agora essa conexão de net cai
<Decerebrado> tá em qual pc o modem??
<hiltonccfilho> no note
<hiltonccfilho> nesse que converso com vcs
<Decerebrado> esse tã com o ubuntu?
<hiltonccfilho> isso
<Decerebrado> hmmm ele deve estar configurando prá rota padrão p modem...
<hiltonccfilho> como assim?
<Decerebrado> quando tenta conectar no outro pc ele deve estar pegando a outra rota, daí a conexão cai...
<hiltonccfilho> blz
<Decerebrado> eu uso o note aqui, mas crio uma conexão wireless adhoc...
<Decerebrado> e compartilho com o pessoal...
<hiltonccfilho> rogers_talon: boa noite.
<Decerebrado> por cabo eu num lembro como faz...
<rogers_talon> noite
<hiltonccfilho> Decerebrado: posso conectar via wi-fi tb
<Decerebrado> aham... é o que uso aqui, mas uso no 10.04
<Decerebrado> aki o compartilhamento:
<Decerebrado> sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<Decerebrado> depois alt f2 samba
<Decerebrado> batiza a rede e sai
<ricardo> como faco para colocar permissao para o virtualbox acessar uma pasta no ubuntu
<Decerebrado> daí vai aparecer aquele opção com o botão direito
<hiltonccfilho> alt f2 samba?
<Decerebrado> isso alt f2, vai aparecer o executar, aew samba
<hiltonccfilho> ahhh
<rogers_talon> ricardo: em Configurações Pasta Compartilhada....
<ricardo> mas quando ativo com o winxp nao aparece
<rogers_talon> ricardo: minuto, vou dar uma olhada, tenho o xp aqui
<hiltonccfilho> samba-tool, samba_dnsupdate ou samba-spnupdate?
<rogers_talon> ricardo: vc instalou os Adicionais para convidado?
<ricardo> acho q sim...
<ricardo> como vejo isso?
<Decerebrado> pelo que to vendo aqui, no 11.10 só samba
<Decerebrado> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/samba-installation-and-share-folder-in.html
<rogers_talon> ricardo: executa o xp pelo virtual, depois clica em host D (Ctrl {direito} + D}
<rogers_talon> ricardo: ou va em Dispositivos
<hiltonccfilho> certo, abre "configuração do servidor samba", certo?
<Decerebrado> isso... batiza a rede
<hiltonccfilho> e daí lista uma série de arquivos
<Decerebrado> deve estar com o nome de workgroup
<Decerebrado> preferences e server settings
<ricardo> e ai faco o q?
<Decerebrado> ou preferencias / configurações do servidor
<hiltonccfilho> /home/netlogon; /var/samba/profiles; /home/pdf-documents; e /tmp
<Decerebrado> hmmm...
<hiltonccfilho> certo já entrei aí
<ricardo> rogers_talon: quando do o ctrl +d ele pede o iso do win xp instalado
<hiltonccfilho> grupo de trabalho: Workgroup
<Decerebrado> bota o nome da rede em workgroup ou grupo de trabalho...
<thigh> Para usar o java jdk, vc's usam o open-jdk  ?
<rogers_talon> ricardo: qual versão do seu ubuntu?
<Decerebrado> aham... esse grupo tem que ter o mesmo nome no win e no lin
<ricardo> rogers_talon: 11.10
<hiltonccfilho> Segurança: Modo de autenticação: usuário
<rogers_talon> ricardo: vou te chamar em pvt
<ricardo> ok
<hiltonccfilho> eles diferenciam maiúsculas e minúsculas?
<Decerebrado> nas senhas sim. nos compartilhamentos naum
<Decerebrado> vou aproveitar que tem mais gente aqui e tentar resolver meu problema!
<hiltonccfilho> no nome da rede "Workgroup" "workgroup"?
<Decerebrado> tem que ser o mesmo nos 2 pcs
<Decerebrado> eu basicamente preciso rotear o áudio da minha placa de captura prá saída...
<Decerebrado> alguém aí tem alguma idéia??
<Decerebrado> uhu!!! consegui!!!
<thigh> boa :p
<Decerebrado> se interessa prá alguém:
<Decerebrado> pactl load-module module-loopback
<Decerebrado> placa:  PlayTV Cinema A2200
<Decerebrado> /etc/modprobe.d/cx88xx.conf: options cx88xx card=3 tuner=43 i2c_scan=1
<Decerebrado> só falta tentar fazer o mpeg por hardware!!
<hiltonccfilho> vortei?
<hiltonccfilho> viu? Quando conecto na minha rede doméstica, a net cai
<hiltonccfilho> e ainda assim não vejo as pastas
<hiltonccfilho> danmed
<Decerebrado> vou ter que ir lá... a muié tá chamando!!
<hiltonccfilho> tah fogo aki
<Decerebrado> tenta ver como fazer ipforward, o pc vai ficar tipo um roteador...
<Decerebrado> tenho que ir... senaum dava uma mão!!
<Decerebrado> abs!!
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-13
<hiltonccfilho> olá
<pereba> alguém ai já conseguiu usar ipv6 com a GVT?
<Pskol> da pra usa?
<stockholder> ae galera
<stockholder> alguem mexe com subversion ae??
<pereba> Pskol: tu usa GVT? faz o teste em http://ipv6test.google.com/ e http://ipv6-test.com/
<Pskol> pereba,
<Pskol> Você não possui o IPv6, porém não deverá enfrentar problemas ao acessar websites que adicionam suporte ao IPv6.
<pereba> pois é
<peregrinator_six> os dois funcionaram aqui, mas não é GVT... :(
<pereba> é alguma operadora grande?
<pereba> oi, telefonica, net, etc.. ?
<kaiowa> boa noite
<kaiowa> alguem sabe o que acontece com o protocolo do emesene?
<kaiowa> não conecta mais
<kaiowa> o amsn esta normal
<kaiowa> por favor
<acris_profe> aqui tb nao ta conectando ha alguns dias
<kaiowa> acris_profe, e não encontrei nada no google a respeito
<Pskol> pidgin nele
<acris_profe> vai ver a microsoft achou um jeito de bloquear a gente... eu to usando o kotpete, não é problema do amsn
<kaiowa> Pskol, rs
<acris_profe> kopete*
<acris_profe> bom, acabei de saber que tem gente aqui em casa conectando pelo pidgin normalmente, vou tentar, só por curiosidade
<rogers_talon> Emesene: Houve algumas alterações nos servidores Live Messenger que quebrou a maioria dos clientes não-oficial Live Messenger. Para uma solução temporária que parece estar funcionando para maioria das pessoas é baixar o emesene do link abaixo, descompactar e executar o script python dentro da pasta emesene-emesene-79c36ab/emesene/emesene.
<rogers_talon> https://github.com/emesene/emesene/zipball/master
<kaiowa> estou lendo o blog do emesene
<kaiowa> tem nova versão
<kaiowa> rogers_talon, abrindo link
<Patricia> udk, tem experiencia com eletronica?, estou a buscar uma solução para placas fornecidas pela spacebr, bug na acpi
<kaiowa> rogers_talon, esse funciona?
<kaiowa> estou abrindo?
<kaiowa> alias estou abrindo sem interrogação
<rogers_talon> kaiowa: sim brow, testei aqui e funcionou sem problema....
<acris_profe> :)
<kaiowa> rogers_talon, ichi como executo ele?
<kaiowa> rogers_talon, é do windows
<rogers_talon> kaiowa: descompactou?, pque este não precisa instalar
<kaiowa> ?
<kaiowa> tem um monte de dlls
<rogers_talon> ele é escrito em python, então funciona é multiplataforma
<kaiowa> estou no linux
<kaiowa> rogers_talon, não é bem assim não
<kaiowa> dlls usa api directx a não ser que eu adcionace as dlls com o wine pra executar
<rogers_talon> ok, depois de descompactar, va em /emesene-emesene-79c36ab/emesene/ e execute o emesene
<kaiowa> linux é openGL
<rogers_talon> correto
<kaiowa> rogers_talon, vc estava correto
<kaiowa> abriu e executou
<kaiowa> desculpa ai
<rogers_talon> kaiowa: tranquilo meu amigo....tb achei uma solução para o empathy conectar, caso precise
<kaiowa> obrigado pelo emesene acostumei com ele
<acris_profe> alguem sabe porque eu baixei o kubuntu no transmission e o iso, que deveria estar na pasta de downloads, baixou, ta semeando mas nao aparece em lugar nenhum?
<kaiowa> boa noite pessoal vo nessa
<rogers_talon> acris_profe: no transmitio va em Editar > Preferencias e verifique em que pasta esta baixando, caso não apareça, pelo terminal de um locate <nome_do_arquivo>.iso e veja se localiza
<acris_profe> nas propriedades aparece que esta na pasta de downloads, dei até um find na pasta e não achou, vou dar o locate...
<acris_profe> o locate não achou nada
<rogers_talon> acris_profe: brow, que estranho, verifique no seu /temp oou se essa iso não esta oculta dentro da pasta Download....
<acris_profe> ok, vou ver
<Pskol> Top 25 internet service providers for IPv6 in Brazil (Oct 2011)
<Pskol>  	ISP	IPv6 tests count
<Pskol> 1.	Companhia De Telecomunicacoes Do Brasil Central	94
<Pskol> 2.	Global Village Telecom	60
<Pskol> 3.	Hurricane Electric	38
<Pskol> 4.	gogo6 Inc.	23
<Pskol> 5.	WKVE Asses. em Serviços de Inform. e Telecom. Ltda
<Pskol> gvtem 2
<Pskol> aff eh contagem so.. kk
<acris_profe> achei com o find, tava direto na pasta do usuário, só não entendo porque o transmission diz que ta na pasta Downloads... valeu, rogers_talon
<acris_profe> uh, o md5 nao confere... nao sabia que isso podia acontecer no torrent
<tuxmint-mg> <acris_profe> no meu caso tive a mesma impressão só que eu confundi sha256 com o md5
<acris_profe> tuxmint-mg: mas aqui ele deveria ter 3,2G e tem 1,9... ta errado mesmo
<rogers_talon> acris_profe: brow, se tu ja achou o erro blz, mas se quiser dar uma olhada no link abaixo.....
<rogers_talon> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Corrigir-erro-em-imagem-.iso-pelo-torrent
<MarconM> acris_profe, como voce ta fazendo a checagem
<tuxmint-mg> oxi!!!! torrent com erro, até então também não tinha visto
<acris_profe> MarconM: pelo k3b. rogers_talon: vou ler
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> acris_profe, eu falo pelo terminal
<MarconM> nunca usei o k3b
<MarconM> eu gravo pelo terminal tambem
<acris_profe> nunca gravei pelo terminal, como faz?
<MarconM> acris_profe, tem varias maneiras
<MarconM> pode usar o dd ou o cat msm
<MarconM> cat /home/user/arquivo.iso /dev/cdrom0
<MarconM> dd if=/home/user/arquivo.iso of=/dev/cdrom0
<acris_profe> bom, vou tentar recuperar o torrent. o arquivo ta errado mesmo, peguei o md5sum no terminal e deu a mesma coisa que o k3b
<MarconM> acris_profe, hunm..... baixa de novo de outro servidor
<MarconM> acris_profe, faz um tempo que nao uso ubuntu
<acris_profe> ok, procurando...
<MarconM> rsrs
<acris_profe> rs
<annakamilla> olá gente tudo bom ??
<acris_profe> oi
<annakamilla> to tentando configurar a minha fortrek easycam aqui no meu ubuntu lts, no skype vai que é uma blz, no youtube e no gtalk on-line tambem, no cheese e no guvcview tb só que não consigo rodar no pidgin e no amsn
<acris_profe> se abrir as configurações eles não detectam? (eu não uso esses programas, sorry)
<annakamilla> acris_profe, im detecta mas no amsn e no pidgin dão problema
<annakamilla> só neles
<xGrind> UFC \o
<xGrind> qual problema com pidgin ae?
<annakamilla> eu abro ele e dá isso "(00:22:50) Erro com sua webcam.
<annakamilla> (00:22:50) Erro de conferência
<annakamilla> (00:22:50) A ligação foi finalizada."
<stockholder> annakamilla: o pidgin não tem suporte pra webcam
<stockholder> :(
<annakamilla> bom to usando o 2.10
<annakamilla> e no 2.6 estava tambem me dando suporte para audio tb
<annakamilla> e os 2 dão msm problema
<stockholder> annakamilla: você já usava pidgin com webcam é isso?
<annakamilla> não
<stockholder> então, use o amsn nele a webcam funciona
<stockholder> tem o mercury também que é parecido com o amsn
<pereba> consegui fazer o ipv6 funfar na gvt usando 6to4
<annakamilla> eu e o lu peregrinator_six estavamos testando umas funções do pid e  achei essa função no conversa -- mídia --chamada de video
<stockholder> ele representa até com maior fidelidade o amsn
<stockholder> messenger*
<annakamilla> pereba, que modem voce usa ai da gvt??
<pereba> comtrend, mas uso em modo bridge
<pereba> o esquema fiz no TL-WR1043ND
<pereba> uso firmware OpenWrt
<stockholder> sim annakamilla existem vários plugins em desenvolvimento para essas funcionalidades mas até hoje não encontrei nenhum :/
<annakamilla> stockholder, o amsn não funciona esta cam dá problema no firsight
<rogers_talon> annakamilla: tem o empathy, funciona blz
<stockholder> annakamilla: farsight?
<annakamilla> pereba, to com thompson tg 580 da gvt com  wireless
<annakamilla> rogers_talon, o empathy n'ão entra na minha conta live
<annakamilla> sim stockholder
<rogers_talon> annakamilla: pera ai que vou lhe passar como conectar....
<pereba> hmm não sei se suporta ipv6
<stockholder> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Configurando-Webcam-com-o-Mercury isso pode ajudar você annakamilla
<stockholder> não é com o amsn mas como eu disse é tão fiel quanto
<rogers_talon> annakamilla: Abra o terminal e cole: "sudo gedit /usr/share/pyshared/papyon/service/description/AB/__init__.py" <Enter> , digite a senha, Encontre a linha: "url = http://contacts.msn.com/abservice/abservice.asmx". E substitua por: "url = http://local-bay.contacts.msn.com/abservice/abservice.asmx", salve e entre no empathy
<annakamilla> humm
<annakamilla> vou instalar ele de novo e fazer isso
<stockholder> alguem usa subversion ae galera?
<rogers_talon> annakamilla: blz...
<thigh> oi :p
<thigh> nao tem como instalar o JAVA JDK sem ser o OPEN JDK ?
<thigh> :o
<rogers_talon> thigh: de uma olhada no link abaixo, ve se te ajuda
<rogers_talon> http://www.bitmasters.com.br/2011/10/instalando-o-oraclesun-java-no-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<thigh> olá rogers_talon
<thigh> obrigado pelo link
<thigh> + foi ele mesmo que eu segui
<thigh> e instalou o openjdk, nao sei se é pq já tinha 'instalado' ou algo do tipo
<thigh> vou refazer o tutorial e ver o que acontece
<thigh> :p
<thigh> + antes vou deletar o openjdk, o que vc acha ?
<rogers_talon> thigh: sim...e se vc adicionou o repositorio não esqueça de dar um sudo apt-get update....
<thigh> blz vou fazer isso rogers_talon  vlw x)
<rogers_talon> thigh: blz brow....
<thigh> alguém já usou esse tema? http://forum.pcproject.com.br/deixando-o-ubuntu-com-cara-de-mac-os-x-leopard/6595
<famicon> Alguem sabe me dizer um canal em portugues que eu tire duvidas sobre https? Vlw!
<thigh> estou tentando instalar o mysql workbench e ele deu erro nessa dependencia -> libatkmm-1.6-1  , como eu faço para descobrir o nome dela e baixar? :(
<rogers_talon> thigh: qual mysql? client?
<thigh> entao
<thigh> esse mysql workbench é para modelar 'desenhar' o banco de dados
<thigh> e gerenciar, vem com o query browser :p
<thigh> + o client eu tenho instalado já
<rogers_talon> thigh: ah certo.....
<rogers_talon> thigh: de uma olhada http://danielcorrea.me/blog/item/132-mysql-workbench-no-ubuntu-1110.html
<stockholder> galera
<stockholder> tem alguem on ainda?
<stockholder> queria saber a melhor forma de se usar o sudo em um arquivo sh[
<stockholder> alguem sabe me dizer?
<rogers_talon> stockholder: como assim??
<stockholder> tipo
<stockholder> eu nao entendo quase nada de shell script
<stockholder> e tenho um arquivo cujo o cabeçalho é
<stockholder> #!/bin/sh
<stockholder> e queria saber
<stockholder> como executar esse comando aqui nele
<stockholder> sudo svn up
<stockholder> tipo
<stockholder> normalmente o cabeçalho dos sh's terminam com bash
<thigh> rogers_talon, da notfound no repositorio do cara :(
<stockholder> nesse caso eu queria saber se o sudo está correto
<stockholder> pq ele da um erro no fim da execução
<stockholder> e é esse erro aqui
<stockholder> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<stockholder> galera vcs mexem com subversion²
<stockholder> ?
<rogers_talon> thigh: vou testar aqui
<rogers_talon> stockholder: tenta assim sh ./<nomedoarquivo>
<stockholder> entao meu velho eh q esse sh ai executa automaticamente
<stockholder> o erro vem dele
<stockholder> eu estou tentando executar um sudo dentro desse sh
<stockholder> e ele retorna esse erro aqui
<stockholder> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<rogers_talon> stockholder: brow, ai so analisando esse script....
<stockholder> perae
<stockholder> paste lymas ou pastebin?
<thigh> stockholder, eu uso svn no meu trampo + nao manjo mt
<stockholder> http://paste.lymas.com.br/2237
<stockholder> ta ai galera
<stockholder> :)
<rogers_talon> thigh: instalei o repositorio aqui e foi blz, ja estou instalando o mysql-workbench-gpl
<thigh> :o
<thigh> lol
<stockholder> entao thigh eu quero fazer com que depois do commit ele de um checkout em outra pasta
<stockholder> saca?
<thigh> stockholder,
<thigh> vc commita do seu pc
<thigh> dps vc abre a pasta e da o checkout ?
<thigh> eu faço isso
<stockholder> eh assim thigh eu quero fazer com que o apache leia o conteudo do repositorio trunk que eu commitei entende?
<thigh> s
<stockholder> quero ter um projeto baseado no que eu commitei no trunk
<stockholder> tipo um servidor dev
<stockholder> :)
<thigh> s
<thigh> vc quer abrir a app no servidor
<thigh> ?
<stockholder> sim por ai
<stockholder> tipo eu to fazendo uma gambiarra de sincronização ali
<stockholder> tipo
<stockholder> na verdade eu queria que o svn após cada commit desse um checkout em outra pasta
<stockholder> :P
<stockholder> ta certo meu comando ali?
<stockholder> tipo eh dessa forma que eu uso o sudo e talz ou tem outra forma de requisitar o passwdor
<stockholder> password
<thigh> entao stock ae nao sei
<thigh> geralmente eu separo
<thigh> qnd quero por para o apache ler, é pq estou enviando o project para produção
<thigh> entao uso
<thigh> a branches
<thigh> e jogo a app lá
<thigh> ops
<thigh> tags
<stockholder> saquei
<thigh> to indo nessa flw rogers_talon , obrigado e boa noite :*
<TetraVortex> bom dia
 * TetraVortex :)
<TetraVortex> preciso de ajuda para instalar um driver de video nvidia
<ProfDoidao> opa
<ProfDoidao> como assim
<TetraVortex> baixo a versão correta do driver no site da nvidia, instalo, reinicio, startx e nada de funfar
<ProfDoidao> mas ele é compativel com sua versão do ubuntu?
<TetraVortex> sim, 32 bits
<ProfDoidao> passa olink deixa eu ver
<ProfDoidao> porque talvez você não tenha instalado o chipset
<ProfDoidao> ai da comflito
<TetraVortex> tendi
<ProfDoidao> se for instalar os drivers de fabrica tem que instalar todos
<TetraVortex> qual link?
<ProfDoidao> o do driver
<ProfDoidao> ai eu vejo se é conflito
<ProfDoidao> mas se você quer so o da placa de video certeza que é conflito
<TetraVortex> eu já instalei via apt-get e pelo driver da nvidia
<TetraVortex> nenhum deu resultado positivo
<ProfDoidao> baixa o driver e tenta instalar sem apt
<ProfDoidao> passa o link ai
<ProfDoidao> deixa eu ver
<TetraVortex> sim
<ProfDoidao> passa o modelo da sua placa de video tb
<ProfDoidao> ai te ajudo melhor
<ProfDoidao> caraca mo churras aqui em casa
<ProfDoidao> to 24h on
<ProfDoidao> kk
<TetraVortex> www.nvidia.com.br/download
<ProfDoidao> modelo da placa
<TetraVortex> geforce 4
<TetraVortex> mx 4000
<TetraVortex> antiga mesmo
<TetraVortex> hauahuahuahau
<TetraVortex> tem um log aki
<ProfDoidao> alguns drivers  não tem mesmo para linux
<ProfDoidao> mas vo ver aqui
<ProfDoidao> um segundo
<ProfDoidao> a sua placa não tem driver para linus
<ProfDoidao> linux
<TetraVortex> tem sim
<TetraVortex> driver novinho ainda
<ProfDoidao> manda o link
<TetraVortex> deste ano
<ProfDoidao> pq não achei o modelo dela
<TetraVortex> ok
<ProfDoidao> você baixo o driver no site
<ProfDoidao> o .sh ou .deb
<ProfDoidao> ?
<TetraVortex> .run
<TetraVortex> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.20-pkg1.run
<ProfDoidao> que distribuição que você usa do linux?
<TetraVortex> Backtrack 5
<ProfDoidao> hum
<ProfDoidao> ele é basiado no ubuntu é para servir sim
<ProfDoidao> mas o driver generico instalo?
<TetraVortex> sim
<TetraVortex> quando instalo o driver que baixei ai não funfa o X
<TetraVortex> tenho que desinstalar e reconfigurar pra funfar
<TetraVortex> mais nenhum meio de instalação deu certo até agora
<ProfDoidao> cara to vendo aqui no site eu não achei
<ProfDoidao> passa o link
<ProfDoidao> algo esta errado
<TetraVortex> já estou desconfiado da placa
<ProfDoidao> cola o link do driver que você baixou
<TetraVortex> estou usando tudo modo texto
<ProfDoidao> acho que ta baixando o driver errado
<ProfDoidao> manda o link ai
<TetraVortex> navegador links2
<ProfDoidao> cola o link aqui
<TetraVortex> um minuto
<ProfDoidao> ok
<ProfDoidao> acho ai?
<TetraVortex> ProfDoidao: para eu passar o link vou ter que reiniciar
<ProfDoidao> como assim
<ProfDoidao> passa a serie
<TetraVortex> pq estou usando um navegador modo texto que não aceita os scritps do site da nvidia
<ProfDoidao> a tá
<TetraVortex> a série é 4
<ProfDoidao> mx 4000 é a serie dela?
<TetraVortex> modelo mx 4000
<TetraVortex> sim algo assim
<ProfDoidao> to vendo aqui um minuto
<ProfDoidao> que pais  você mora?
<ProfDoidao> TetraVortex,  essa placa segundo o viva o linux sempre deu trabalho
<ProfDoidao> ve isso
<ProfDoidao> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Ajuda-geforce-mx-4000
<ProfDoidao> ve se ajuda
<ProfDoidao> TetraVortex,  ta vendo ai?
<TetraVortex> sim estou vendo
<fenix-migusta> heylow
<fenix-migusta> :P
<TetraVortex> 8P
<fenix-migusta> alguém sabe como copiar o texto de um textbuffer para o clipboard? (gtk3)
<TetraVortex> hmm
<TetraVortex> tipo gpm?
<TetraVortex> fenix-migusta: tipo gpm?
<fenix-migusta> deixa, encontrei um jeito já
<fenix-migusta> tem um módulo que chama 'xerox' que já faz sozinho o que eu quero, é só passar a variável
<fenix-migusta> O que significa TetraVortex ?
<fenix-migusta> já vi esse nome em algum lugar
<vitorlobo> Patricia,  x)
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> eu estou sabendo de um evento que será realizado em curitiba sobre ubuntu linuxers alguem ai ta sabendo de alguma coisa
<AlissonB> [sagat]: nao to sabendo cara :s
<sagat> o AlissonB valeu
<sagat> se souber de alguma coisa repasso novamente aqui
<sagat> abraço ótimo domingo a todos
<Katador> bom, dia pessoal
<Katador> alguem usa a radio atlantida ou a jovem PAM no radio tray?
<L88os> olá
<Katador> alguem sabe a stream da radio atlantida PA ou jovem PAN para o radio tray?
<Katador> ola
<L88os> alguém ai tem o VLC no ubuntu 64bits?
<rogers_talon> L88os: eu uso....
<L88os> rogers_talon: 64 bits?
<L88os> rogers_talon: qual o ppa você tem?
<L88os> rogers_talon: não estou conseguindo instalar o vlc.
<rogers_talon> L88os: Medibuntu
<L88os> eu tenho esse...eu acho...espere ai;
<L88os> vou adicionar pois acho que ainda não tenho... depois tenho que testar...valeu por ter me lembrado...
<andretyn> boa dia
<rogers_talon> andretyn: bom dia
<andretyn> <o/ rogers_talon
<andretyn> Q isso, caiu a net do pessoal acima?
<Guest58678> puff
<Guest58678> bah
<Badalo> vixx
<Hi-hat> boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> tarde.
<Hi-hat> gostaria de pedir ajuda ao Ubuntu 11.10
<Hi-hat> *referente
<peregrinator_six> não o suo, mas, solta ai a questão e quem souber se habilitará a lhe auxiliar na questão! :D
<Hi-hat> pode me ajudar peregrinator_six?
<peregrinator_six> *uso...
<peregrinator_six> não sei..
<peregrinator_six> solta ai...
<Hi-hat> blz
<Hi-hat> to tentando inicializar a última versão pelo CD (boot)
<Hi-hat> mas dá o seguinte erro: c:\docume~1\usuario\config~1\temp\wubi-11.10-rev241.log
<Hi-hat> já tinha alterado configurações da BIOS
<Hi-hat> gravei a imagem de forma correta
<Hi-hat> mas não consigo solucionar
<peregrinator_six> Hi-hat, testou o MD5....?!
<Hi-hat> então
<Hi-hat> li alguma coisa sobre isso
<Hi-hat> pode me explicar?
<peregrinator_six> sim, qual sua versão?!
<peregrinator_six> 32 ou 64 bits?!
<Hi-hat> 11.10
<peregrinator_six> arquitetura?!
<peregrinator_six> 32 ou 64 bits?!
<Hi-hat> 32
<peregrinator_six> beleza
<peregrinator_six> momento...
<Hi-hat> tranquilo
<peregrinator_six> Hi-hat,
<Hi-hat> pode falar
<peregrinator_six> Hi-hat, c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5 *ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<peregrinator_six> todo esse codigo ai antes do nome é o MD5
<Hi-hat> desculpe, não entendi
<peregrinator_six> agora, se vai fazer o seguinte, ainda tem a .iso bruta no pc...?!
<peregrinator_six> calma rapaz, se via entender..
<peregrinator_six> tá com a iso ai...?!
<peregrinator_six> o arquivo que se baixou do site...?!
<Hi-hat> no cd
<peregrinator_six> não..
<peregrinator_six> o puro
<Hi-hat> tenho
<peregrinator_six> não queimado ainda...
<Hi-hat> não é a iso então
<peregrinator_six> beleza..
<Hi-hat> sei
<Hi-hat> tenho
<peregrinator_six> tá aonde...?!
<peregrinator_six> qual o dir.
<peregrinator_six> ?
<Hi-hat> tá dentro de uma pasta no desktop
<peregrinator_six> download, area de trabalho..
<Hi-hat> descompactado
<peregrinator_six> beleza, pra ficar mais facil ponha ele no dir. download
<peregrinator_six> :O
<Hi-hat> no desktop mesmo?
<peregrinator_six> descompactado...?! O.o
<peregrinator_six> esse arquivo não deve ser descompactado nunca...
<peregrinator_six> :s
<peregrinator_six> tem que ser usado como venho.
<Hi-hat> rs.
<Hi-hat> tipo o download é do arquivo winrar
<peregrinator_six> se você o gravou descompactado é serto que esteja corrompido... :(
<peregrinator_six> *certo
<Hi-hat> daí eu descompactei
<Hi-hat> e gravei a imagem no cd
<peregrinator_six> de onde se baixou...?!
<Hi-hat> fiz errado?
<peregrinator_six> calma ai, de onde se baixou...?!
<Hi-hat> do site ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> manda o link ai se possivel
<Hi-hat> só um minuto
<peregrinator_six> então você ferrou o arquivo mesmo...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> se foi direto do site do ubuntu se estragou a iso...
<Hi-hat> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Hi-hat> nossa
<Hi-hat> o que fiz de errado?
<peregrinator_six> poxa mano, o que vem como iso se deve deixar integro, nunca descompacte não...
<peregrinator_six> :s
<Hi-hat> para mim todo arquivo extensão winrar deveria ser descompactado para depois ser executado
<Hi-hat> então, não é isso?
<peregrinator_six> Hi-hat, http://www.ubuntu-br.org/download-avancado/
<peregrinator_six> leia ai...
<peregrinator_six> Hi-hat, aqui ó... http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ConferindoMd5
<Hi-hat> só um momento
<Hi-hat> entendi
<Hi-hat> peregrinator_six valeu pelas dicas, vou tentar mais uma vez
<Hi-hat> depois volto para contar
<Hi-hat> obrigado
<Hi-hat> até a próxima
<peregrinator_six> Hi-hat, não descompacta não...
<Hi-hat> tranquilo
<Hi-hat> saquei
<peregrinator_six> apensas baixe a salve de maneira adequada. ;)
<Hi-hat> entendi
<Hi-hat> valeu
<peregrinator_six> Hi-hat, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ComoGravarImagemIso
<Hi-hat> fico por aqui
<Hi-hat> abraços
<MarceloVaz> boa tarde
<Badalo> humm
<MarceloVaz> http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2011-11/tonidoplug.html
<MarceloVaz> interessante
<Badalo> pode comprar
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai usa samba integrado com o AD ?
<MarceloVaz> estou com um problema chato
<MarceloVaz> no path do samba coloquei uma linha pra criar a pasta do usuario no primeiro logon
<MarceloVaz> mas só fica visivel após reboot no servidor
<MarceloVaz> restart no samba e no winbind n resolve
<MarceloVaz> ** debian squeeze
<MarceloVaz> no lenny funciona, tenho alguns por ai com o mesmo conf rodando sem problemas
<L88os> instalei um programa via código fonte, mas ele só é executado via terminal como faço para ele aparecer na minha lista de programas?
<MarceloVaz> L88os http://www.hardware.com.br/dicas/personalizando-gnome-ubuntu.html
<L88os> Marcelovaz: Não era exatamente isso que eu queria mas vou continuar procurando.
<MarceloVaz> é uma alternativa
<MarceloVaz> :D
<picolo> Ai my firiends
<picolo> ops
<picolo> Friends
<picolo> Galera o PidGin aqui eu clico em abrir, ele fica na barra do Unity, mas nao abre no desktop
<picolo> Alguém já teve esse problema
<picolo> ?
<L88os> o meu pidgin está funcionando normalmente
<L88os> tenta executar via terminal
<peregrinator_six> picolo, como ands menino, sumido em...?!
 * peregrinator_six *andas...
<moskvat> alguem dá um help com tomcat, preciso acessar o manager, já editei o arquivo tomcat-users.xml, reiniciei e nada da bagaça funcionar, alguem tem uma ideia ai
<Giverny> moskvat qual seu ubuntu?
<moskvat> 11
<moskvat> já usei senha root, senha do arquivo xml o pino da grampola e o bagulho não acessa
<Giverny> moskvat http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-tomcat6-with-sun-java-and-apache2-integration-on-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-with-virtual-hosts
<xispirito> alguém ai já botou sqlite a trabalhar com metasploit?
<Giverny> xispirito http://www.securitytube.net/video/1185
<Giverny> tudo no google pessoal
<Giverny> ces tão brincando ;T
<moskvat> ja fiz isso e nada
<moskvat> aaarrggghhhh merda
<Giverny> moskvat qual o passo que você errou?
<xispirito> não perguntei como faz, perguntei se já fizeram
<xispirito> =)
<moskvat> acredito que nenhum
<moskvat> Giverny, tudo a risca
<Giverny> moskvat se não tivesse errado estaria funcionando
<moskvat> só que to usando tomcat 7
<Giverny> o programa não erra só o user
<Giverny> :(
<xispirito> caso alguém confirmasse, ia perguntar se presta...alias, presta Giverny ?
<Giverny> xispirito porque não?
<xispirito> porque diz que não é suportado mas talvez funcione, no metasploit
<xispirito> it may work...
<Giverny> cara banco de dados é banco de dados..
<moskvat> e ele ta no /usr/local/apache-tomcat-7.0.14
<xispirito> segundo o metasploit, não =)
<moskvat> Giverny, instalado junto com netbeans
<Giverny> :/
<Giverny> moskvat talvez seja a versão ou em algum momento do processo de instalação você pulou ou errou alguma etapa
<moskvat> ps.: tá rodando na porta 8084
<Giverny> a porta não importa
<Giverny> :P
<Giverny> desde que não seja de outro serviço
<moskvat> legal o trocadilho
<moskvat> ehhe
<moskvat> tá tudo funcionando só o manager que não acessa, putz
<Giverny> moskvat falha do usuário
<moskvat> como... o netbeans fez tudo direitinho não precisei mudar nada
<moskvat> ele veio completo com glassfish e tomcat, só que instalei o tomcat e não houve nenhuma mensagem de erro
<xispirito> moskvat, suas regras de filtragem permitem conexões loopback?
<moskvat> xispirito, sim
<Badalo> puff
<LACabeza> pessoal, alguem sabe o que aconteceria se eu desmontasse a partição var?
<LACabeza> (não fiz isso ainda, mas precisaria fazer, para alterar alguns valores na partição (LVM) dela)
<fenix-migusta> só da pra desmontar por um live cd
<fenix-migusta> vai dar erro se tentar desmontar dentro do sistema
<LACabeza> hmm
<fenix-migusta> talvez, se conseguir parar todos os processos que estão sendo executados dentro do var, pode funcionar
<fenix-migusta> mas nunca tentei
<LACabeza> pior que pra fazer isso por live cd vai dar um trabalhão xD
<fenix-migusta> da um lsof | grep /var
<fenix-migusta> isso mostra o que está sendo executado
<fenix-migusta> dentro do /var
<LACabeza> aehuaa, desisti... tem coisa demais...
<LACabeza> bem, primeiro vo adiar isso
<LACabeza> ainda tem espaço no /var
<LACabeza> quando tiver  acabando eu vejo isso xD
<LACabeza> qual a diferença do lsof e fuser?
<fenix-migusta> bom, ai depende da situação , mas se for para listar os processos em execução da na mesma
<fenix-migusta> foi bom vc lembrar do fuser, da pra terminar todos os processos assim do var assim fuser -km /home
<fenix-migusta> /var*
<fenix-migusta> hehe
<LACabeza> hmmm, ai sim...
<LACabeza> vou anotar isso pra tentar outro dia
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém aqui trabalha com desenvolvimento para Linux e já tem experiência com ícones na área de notificação?
<fenix-migusta> do que precisa?
<EduardeCalibal> Queria saber se o GTK tem algo como um balão no ícone da área de notificação ou se terei que "invertar" aquilo.  Algo parecido com um pequeno balão com um texto.
<EduardeCalibal> Só para constar estou usando a classe gtk statusicon.
<fenix-migusta> tem os tooltips que você pode usar para exibir mensagens
<EduardeCalibal> Não aquilo.  Queria tipo aqueles balões que alguns programas usam que mostram uma mensagem quando esta é de alguma relevância.
<xispirito> tipo aqueles do nm-applet, de conectado, desconectado...são estes os tooltips?
<EduardeCalibal> Já tenho um ícone funcionando, consigo por texto nele, consigo que ele pisque, mas queria ser mais "enfático" para chamar a atenção do usuário.
<fenix-migusta> você está falando das notificações?
<EduardeCalibal> Isso.
<xispirito> libnotify
<fenix-migusta> ah, isso é simples
<EduardeCalibal> Não sabe o nome da classe?
<EduardeCalibal> Diga.
<fenix-migusta> em que linguagem está programando ?
<EduardeCalibal> C
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o que tiver me ajuda pro já servira como um guia.
<EduardeCalibal> por que já...
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, já vi que tem um serviço para as notificações.
<EduardeCalibal> Então se eu mandar uma mensagem para ele este iria mostrar as notificações...  Hum...
<fenix-migusta> http://developer.gnome.org/libnotify/0.7/libnotify-notify.html
<fenix-migusta> http://developer.gnome.org/libnotify/0.7/NotifyNotification.html
<xispirito> http://developer.gnome.org/libnotify/0.7/NotifyNotification.html
<xispirito> ah =)
<xispirito> hehe
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<fenix-migusta> você pode fazer uma chamada ao subprocesso notify-send
<fenix-migusta> mas não é uma boa técnica
<EduardeCalibal> Ele sacou mais rápido xispirito.  :D
<xispirito> =(
<EduardeCalibal> Minhas alternativas são usar o que o sistema me oferece ou criar, digamos, uma janela e colocar próxima a posição da bandeja do sistema.
<fenix-migusta> é, você pode fazer assim tbm, criar a janela e mapear a posição com uma função
<EduardeCalibal> Foi o que disse antes...
<fenix-migusta> já fiz e funciona bem, mas também acho que não é a melhor maneira
<EduardeCalibal> Por que acha que n
<EduardeCalibal> Por que acha que não é uma boa técnica utilizar a api essa?
<fenix-migusta> ultilizar a api não é o problema, o problema é o rastreamento da posição da janela
<fenix-migusta> embora não seja notável, isso desperdiça recursos
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, de qualquer forma terei que desperdiçar recursos e hoje em dia por pior que seja o desperdício não vai ser pior que o sistema engasgado quando se entra em um pasta com 1000 imagens no modo previsão...
<EduardeCalibal> Isso usando o nautilus, ao menos.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, por hora já me valeu essa ajuda de vocês.   Vou correr atraz de exemplos.  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<fenix-migusta> qualquer coisa estamos ai ;)
<fenix-migusta> xispirito
<xispirito> em
<fenix-migusta> você programa em que linguagem?
<xispirito> fenix-migusta, geralmente C
<fenix-migusta> trabalha com isso?
<xispirito> não
<fenix-migusta> porque se apegou ao C ?
<xispirito> não me apeguei
<xispirito> é que depende da tarefa, e geralmente C é boa para as tarefas
<fenix-migusta> que tipo de tarefas se refere?
<xispirito> exploits =)
<fenix-migusta> kkkk
<fenix-migusta> ta explicado
<fenix-migusta> poxa, agora que o EduardeCalibal falou das notificações, percebi que as minhas aqui não estão funcionando
<fenix-migusta> kkk pra variar
<xispirito> unity?
<fenix-migusta> xfce
<fenix-migusta> é que eu uso o sources do ubuntu com pinning do debian sid, os pacotes de notificações dos dois tem nomes diferentes, ai vira e mexe da problema
<fenix-migusta> vou reinstalar aqui os pacotes pra ver
<EduardeCalibal> Ei...  Preconceituosos com o C, C é bom para qualquer tipo de tarefa, inclusive para as "tarefas".
<xispirito> tem gente que não gosta =)
<EduardeCalibal> O C é ruim mesmo no início quando o cara ainda esta pegando e não tem bibliotecas para nada.  Depois que se acostuma já terá suas próprias bibliotecas e a imaginação vai ser o limite.
<EduardeCalibal> Agora me veio uma dúvida, para o meu sistema rodar em um KDE (uso gtk) ele teria que ir com uma penca de bibliotecas do gnome junto né?
<EduardeCalibal> Vou reformular, o meu sistema dependeria dessas bibliotecas para que rodasse.
<EduardeCalibal> Assim como uso o K3B no gnome e preciso de um monte de coisas do kde.
<EduardeCalibal> Correto?
<xispirito> o kde em si não exige nada gtk
<xispirito> gnome mesma coisa
<xispirito> agora se vai rodar apps do gnome em kde, é por ae
<Badalo> humm
<EduardeCalibal> E não iria adiantar eu fazer um programa com suporte aos dois por que as dependências iriam exigir a instalação das bibliotecas de qualquer forma...  Acho que é isso ou ter que fazer uma compilação para cada interface.
<xispirito> nestes casos, o pessoal costuma fazer um core, e a interface em separado
<xispirito> como o transmission, por exemplo
<EduardeCalibal> Estive pensando em algo nessa linha esses tempos.  Mas meu gerenciador gráfico ainda não saiu da teoria então vou seguir no braço mesmo por hora.  :D
<xispirito> eu penso em fazer um wm, mas nunca faço, nunca começo =)
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço...  AFK
<Badalo> humm
<fzapp> Vcs atualizaram para o 11.10 ?
<Badalo> eu naoo
<thigh> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<thigh> Alguem sabe como resolver? :(
<Badalo> usuario normal
<rogers_talon> thigh: dentro do /var/cache/apt/archives, remove o arquivo lock (como root)
<ubuntero> thigh, essa mensagem é dada quando algum aplicativo está usando o apt, pode ser o gerenciador de atualizações em segundo plano
<ubuntero> thigh, se tem certeza absoluta de que nenhum programa está atualizando repositorios, mesmo que em segundo plano, pode apagar o arquivo /var/lib/dpkg/lock que volta ao normal
<ubuntero> thigh, para apagar usa o comando "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock" sem as aspas
<rogers_talon> para ver pode dar um ps -e | grep dpkg.....
<thigh> era isso mesmo
<thigh> valeu ^^
<fenix-migusta> EduardeCalibal: preconceituoso com C ? claro que não, apenas estava fazendo perguntas ao xispirito, gosto de ver o que as pessoas pensam sobre aquilo que usam
<EduardeCalibal> Faz parte.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<fenix-migusta> Hello dolly
<Badalo> whoo
<tyler-vortex> members
<tyler-vortex> como eu deleto usuário via terminal?
<tyler-vortex> fui instalar o git no servidor
<tyler-vortex> só q depois q fui ver q nao precisa do diretório "git", já que os repositórios vão estar dentro do meu domínio
<Badalo> userdel usuario
<tyler-vortex> ok
<tyler-vortex> meu repositorio ficou uma bagunça
<tyler-vortex> precisa mesmo do usuario git lá?
<tyler-vortex> 0o
<Badalo> tambem uso o git..
<Badalo> no meu ficou certo, no debian
<tyler-vortex> o gitosis está dentro de /home/git
<tyler-vortex> só que no servidor cada usuário pertence á um domínio
<tyler-vortex> daí
<tyler-vortex> entao o gitosis deveria rodar dentro do meu domínio
<Badalo> eu uso o usuario git com ssh
<tyler-vortex> hum
<tyler-vortex> mas vc tem cpanel?
<tyler-vortex> pq eu tenho cpanel
<tyler-vortex> e se eu crio user por terminal, nao vejo nada dele lá no cpanel
<Badalo> eu uso puramente em modo textto.. nada de painel
<tyler-vortex> hum
<tyler-vortex> tendi
<tyler-vortex> mas valeu
<tyler-vortex> :)
<tyler-vortex> obg!!
<Badalo> o q vc ta produzindo?
<MarceloVaz> eita silencio
<MarceloVaz> olhei alien 3 de novo =P
<LACabeza> pessoal, qual é o critério que o linux (debian) usa para decidir quando compactar o syslog atual e criar um novo?
<MarceloVaz> LACabeza da um bizu no /etc/cron.daily/sysklogd
<fenix-migusta> MarceloVaz: preciosa essa pasta cron.daily
<MarceloVaz> uhu
<flayke> ola
<MarceloVaz> hi
<ProfDoidao> opa
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-05
<nntp> meu monitor de 27 pifou bum
<nntp> acho que eu brickei ele
<Ismael_> oi
<Ismael_> alguem sabe me dizer se é necessario a instalação dos drivers no Linux?
<sistematico> Driver do que?
<Ismael_> video rede som etc..
<nntp> depende
<sistematico> Ismael_: Depende muito do seu Hardware.
<Ismael_> on board all
<nntp> ae depende mais ainda
<sistematico> Ismael_: Tem chance de tudo ser reconhecido, mas tem chance de alguma coisa não ser reconhecida logo de cara.
<Ismael_> mas acho q ta tudo bem entao
<Ismael_> so quero usar mesmo para Programar
<sistematico> Ismael_: Dependendo do hardware, on-board pode ser mais problemático que off-board :)
<sistematico> Ismael_: Instale em uma VM pra testar.
<Ismael_> ja instalei no meu pc já
<Ismael_> to usando ja ta tudo certo
<nntp> oO
<nntp> nossa to triste d+ meu monitor queimou ou brickou sei lah
<sistematico> bah
<sistematico> bah²
<nntp> bah?
<sistematico> bah
<nntp> fui mexer onde nao devia
<sistematico> bah³
<nntp> entrei no system service dele lol
<sistematico> bah(4)
<nntp> aehuhaeuhaeu
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<nntp> sistematico, 27" foi pro pau lol bauh
<sistematico> Putz.
<sistematico> Vacilou.
<nntp> d+
<nntp> full hd
<nntp> lindo
<nntp> 2 hdmi
<sistematico> Eu querendo um e você estragando o seu?
<sistematico> Sacanage..
<nntp> eh fudeu to nem com animo
<nntp> acende nem luizinha mais
<nntp> vo nessa
<nntp> boa noite pra quem fia
<nntp> fica
<nntp> bah
<Fisico> Rudolf: e ai manolo, prova comprida?
<Rudolf> Fisico: pra caralho
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas redação sussa
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas a prova de portugues
<Fisico> hum
<Rudolf> Fisico: começa a parecer que as respostas estão todas corretas
<Rudolf> Fisico: matematica traquilissima
<Rudolf> Fisico: nunca vi prova de matemática sem trigonometria
<Fisico> nossa, q confiança hein Rudolf, matematica tranquilissima...kkk
<Fisico> estão descando o nível Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: ah veio
<Rudolf> Fisico: faço engenharia, se prova de matemática do ensino médio for difícil, fodeo
<Rudolf> Fisico: em contra partida, devo ter tomado um pau de biologia e quimica
<Fisico> biologia é meio chatinho, tem q decorar um mundo de coisas
<Fisico> eu deveria ter feito
<Fisico> essa prova
<Rudolf> Fisico: pq?
<viniciusarq> dia!
<Fisico> Rudolf: fazer engenharia em qq lugar
<Fisico> ai eu elimino a maioria das mateŕias
<Fisico> tava pensando em fazer a distancia
<Rudolf> ummmmm
<Rudolf> Fisico: é uma opção
<viniciusarq> to com uma duvida aki... alguem sabe pq o hd só é montado qnd eu abro o PCMANFM?
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: que hd?
<viniciusarq> Rudolf: hd externo perdao
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: alguma coisa monta sem ser desse modo?
<viniciusarq> Rudolf: acho q isso é o mal do ubuntu... achar q as coisas sao automaticas...
<viniciusarq> Rudolf: eu sabia que normalmente tinha q mandar montar mas achei q como era a mesma distro com outro WM fosse automatico
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: é um mal do ubuntu ou um mal do usuário?
<viniciusarq> Rudolf: ambos rs
<sistematico> Nas opções do Nautilus, PCManFM, Thunar, Dolphin tem a opção de montar automático ou não volumes externos.
<sistematico> É só marcar.
<viniciusarq> o comando para ver os volumes é fdisk ne?
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: também
<viniciusarq> Rudolf: soh mais uma pergunta idiota... pq qnd o PCMANFM monta o hd no terminal ele fica normal mas qnd monto com "mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/samsung" os diretorios ficam com um fundo azul?
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: permissoes
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: o pcmanfm deve usar flags diferenciadas
<viniciusarq> hm blz! agora ja sei como procurar! valeu
<MarconM> bom dia
<Rudolf> MarconM: dia
<MarconM> Rudolf: dia
<Fisico> Rudolf: http://br.noticias.yahoo.com/mec-desclassifica-candidatos-divulgaram-foto-cart%C3%A3o-respostas-enem.html
<Rudolf> Fisico: burros
<Fisico> Rudolf: justamente o q acontecia na fisica mérdica Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: como assim?
<Fisico> os veteranos tiram foto das provas e resoluções e entregam para os seus apadrinhados
<Rudolf> Fisico: ah, sei como é
<Rudolf> Fisico: virou moda isso
<Rudolf> Fisico: culpa dos professores "desconectados"
<AMrDan> e ai pessoal...to com umproblema... tenho uma impressora sem fio samsung scx-3405w que estava devidamente instalada (wireless).. de repente, ficou offline,plugo o usb e ela fica pronta, mas qnd tento imprimir, aparece que a porta está desconectada... quando dou ping aparece destino inacessivel... alguem HELP please?!
<Rudolf> AMrDan: impressora quebrada?
<AMrDan> Rudolf: nao...novinha
<Rudolf> AMrDan: impressoras novas também quebram
<AMrDan> Rudolf: ela encontra a rede wifi, conecta, mas aparece offline pra todos os pcs na rede wifi
<Rudolf> AMrDan: pinga?
<Rudolf> AMrDan: ela adquire ip?
<AMrDan> Rudolf: sim...
<Rudolf> AMrDan: sim ambos?
<AMrDan> Rudolf:opa .. rsrs.. nao pinga .. aparece destino inacessivel
<AMrDan> Rudolf: mas tem i´
<AMrDan> *ip
<Rudolf> AMrDan: então comece entendendo pq não pinga
<AMrDan> Rudolf: detalhe importante, estou no win7 starter ...
<Rudolf> AMrDan: só lamento
<AMrDan> Rudolf: da ultima vez que isso aconteceu, eu coloquei o cd da impressora e instalei de novo, deu certo.. mas deu problema de novo... o que vc acha que pode estar acontecendo?
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, vc chegou a recompilar os dependentes do boost?
<AMrDan> Rudolf: q?
<AMrDan> hahahuauhhau
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: to rodando o revdep-rebuild
<Rudolf> AMrDan: nem imagino cara
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, é normal ele quebrar
<Rudolf> AMrDan: usando um sistema limitado como o starter, tudo é possível
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, mudou de versao
<Rudolf> AMrDan: e não vou especular
<Peste_Bubonica> tem que ver se os softwares vao funcionar
<Peste_Bubonica> com a nova versão dalib
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: sim, to vendo aqui
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: mas um monte falhou a compilação com a versão nova
<AMrDan> Rudolf: especule por favor, qualque opinião eh valida nesse momento de sufoco ... rsrsrsrs
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: então fiz downgrade
<Rudolf> AMrDan: pode ser o starter te limitando as conexões
<Rudolf> AMrDan: pode ser o starter te limitando o número de processos
<Rudolf> AMrDan: eu só vi essa zica 1 vez
<Rudolf> AMrDan: na casa de uma amiga
<Rudolf> AMrDan: tirei assim que ela me autorizou
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, vixi
<Rudolf> Fisico: rapaz, eu to seriamente pensando em fazer uma reclamação formal na ouvidoria
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas duvido que a universidade não saiba disso
<Rudolf> Fisico: provas repetidas semestre atras de semestre
<AMrDan> Rudolf: reiniciei o computador e nada .. o q eu faria se ele estivesse limitando? tentaria limpar todos os processos ou soh os da impressora?
<Rudolf> Fisico: qualidade indo pelo esgoto
<Rudolf> AMrDan: EU, instalaria um windows menos capado
<Rudolf> AMrDan: ou um linux mesmo
<Rudolf> AMrDan: desculpe, windows não é meu forte
<Rudolf> AMrDan: para você ter ideia, o software original da HP na minha multi mudou d+, e não consigo nem por reza scannear
<Rudolf> AMrDan: mas consigo pelo gimp no linux
<Rudolf> AMrDan: então, impressão e scanner vai pelo linux
<AMrDan> Rudolf: to dando suporte na empresa do meu cunhado .. nao posso mudar ... rsrsrs
<AMrDan> Rudolf: mas valeu pela ajuda...  :)
<Rudolf> AMrDan: boa sorte
<AMrDan> Rudolf: valeu.. fuiz
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, dei uma soprada bruta aqui no cooler
<Peste_Bubonica> ja parou de reiniciar nas compilações
<Fisico> Rudolf: mas se eles não deixarem a qualidade cair, os alunos não passam Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas aí fode a qualidade da universidade e do diploma
<Rudolf> Fisico: faca de dois gumes
<Fisico> mas eles preferem $$ r
<Fisico> mas eles preferem $$ Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas quanto menor a qualidade, menos podem cobrar
<Rudolf> Fisico: bom sei lá
<Rudolf> Fisico: difícil entender o raciocínio capitalista as vezes
<Rudolf> Fisico: não dá para ser herói
<Fisico> Rudolf: é complicado msm
<Fisico> se vc vai para a particular
<Fisico> acontece isso
<Fisico> na publica são s sacanagens q conhece bem
<Fisico> então no brasil é dificil fazer algo
<Rudolf> trava-se tudo que nadar contra o "jeitinho"
<galvao> bom dia
<Fisico> dureza Rudolf
<tonao35> bom dia. alguem ai que entenda de unity?
<Rudolf> unity state of america
<Rudolf> esse eu conheço
<tiagoscd> tonao35: qual sua dúvida?
<tonao35> meu unity nao apresenta os programas. tenhp que acessar pelo terminal
<tonao35> tiagoscd
<tonao35> antes usava o classicmenu-indicator mais este naota funcionando masi no 12.10, tiagoscd
<tonao35> agora clico na teclas super, mais nao apresenta os programas. so arquivos e itens do amazon
<tiagoscd> tonao35: você fez a instalação do zero ou atualização?
<tiagoscd> aparentemente devem estar faltando alguns pacotes de lentes do Unity
<tonao35> eu fiz do zero.
<tiagoscd> tonao35: e seu sistema está atualizado?
<tonao35> tem hora que funciona e tem hora que nao funciona
<tonao35> sim, atualizado
<tonao35> atualizo diariamente
<tiagoscd> tonao35: estranho, tem horas que funciona e outras não?
<tonao35> sim
<tonao35> aperto a tecla super e digito o nome do aplicativo que quero ab rir e nao aparece
<tiagoscd> tonao35: tenta fazer o seguinte
<tiagoscd> digita no terminal
<tiagoscd>  /usr/lib/unity-lens-applications/unity-applications-daemon
<tiagoscd> e vê se funciona o Unity
<tiagoscd> correção: e vê se funciona a lente de aplicativos do Unity
<tonao35> galvao@acer:~$ /usr/lib/unity-lens-applications/unity-applications-daemon
<tonao35> Another instance of the Unity Applications Daemon already appears to be running.
<tonao35> Bailing out.
<tonao35> deu isso ai
<tiagoscd> tonao35: fazer o seguinte, pesquisando achei pessoas com o problema similar devido ao cache da Central de programas
<tiagoscd> então digita o seguinte
<tiagoscd> com o usuário normal mesmo
<tonao35> manda
<tiagoscd>  rm -rf ~/.cache/software-center
<tiagoscd> ele vai apagar o cache da Central de programas
<tonao35> fiz
<tiagoscd> aí só reiniciar a sessão ou o PC
<tiagoscd> e testar
<tonao35> ok
<tonao35> vou fazer a reinicializacao
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tonao35> obrigado
<Tonao35> Tiagoscd, parece que solucionao. por enquanto ta blz
<Tonao35> tiagoscd, parece que ta solucionado.
<tiagoscd> Tonao35: beleza :)
<Tonao35> obrigado, tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> Tonao35: precisar estamos aí
<Tonao35> blz
<Tonao35> tiagoscd, tem como remover o gwibber sem danificar o ubuntu??
<Tonao35> taigoscd, voutou a ocorrer o problema no unity
<Tonao35> voltou
<Tonao35> Ursinha, bom dia!! muito ocupada?
<sistematico> Qual?
<sistematico> é...
<sistematico> Daqui a pouco eu volto, abraços.
<insano> sistematico:   vc perguntou do cloak?
<sistematico> É.
<insano> sistematico:   eu uso a rede tor...
<sistematico> Como?
<insano> para acessar a freenode pela rede tor tem que usar autenticação sasl
<sistematico> Como?
<insano> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<insano> http://freenode.net/sasl/
<insano> assim, vc fica anonimo
<insano> aí tem que ler algumas dicas de como eliminar qualquer tipo de identificação no IRC
<insano> as dicas estão na DEEP
<insano> sistematico:   se vc estiver por trás de um nat com ip fixo, é mais fácil alguém conseguir acesso a sua máquina
<insano> então para evitar isso, é melhor passar anonimo
<Guest76295> tonao35
<Rudolf> huhieuheiuheiuehiuhe
<Rudolf> h4x0r detected
<Rudolf> insano: cuidado com o que posta aqui ok?
<Rudolf> insano: "deep" não há necessidade de ser citado neste canal
<insano> Rudolf:   pq não pode ser citada?
<Rudolf> insano: não disse que NÃO pode, não há necessidade
<insano> OK, só estava ajudando o colega do canal
<ThiagoCMC> ótimas infos insano !
<insano> ThiagoCMC:   blz, precisando é só falar
<ThiagoCMC> É nozes!
<ThiagoCMC> :-D
<kernel> qual pacote fica o rar
<kernel> pra compactar arquivo para .rar
<insano> kernel:   não é o unrar?
<insano> kernel:   tem o pacote rar também...
<rf5> unrar kernel
<rf5> apt-get install unrar
<oliveiraborges> Fala galera, estou querendo pegar um log de email e quero fazer um contador quando o status = sent. Por onde comeco ?
<nntp> hal
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: e ae Mestre do Universo
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: que exagero, uheauehau
<tiagoscd> boa noite
<Rudolf> He-Man
<nntp> ae um heroi desses ae pode me ajudar ?
<nntp> to com um pro no phpmyadmin
<nntp> na verdade eh no php.ini eu acho
<nntp> The mysqli extension is missing
<Rudolf> nntp: deus tenha piedade de vc
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<nntp> kk
<nntp> The mysqli extension is missing
<Rudolf> nntp: pq usa phpmyadmin?
<nntp> pq eu sou leigo nesse lance de mysql
<Rudolf> nntp: provavelmente vc necessita de algo do tipo php-mysql-plugin
<nntp> como eh isso ?
<DanePF> vc pode instalar com um apt-get install php5-mysql
<Rudolf> nntp: bingo
<nntp> ja tah
<nntp> esse que eh o problema
<Rudolf> fu!
<DanePF> vc criou um info.php para ver o que está ativo?
<nntp> dei um reinstall agora
<nntp> sim o info roda
<Rudolf> fear!
<DanePF> ok
<nntp> aehuahe
<Rudolf> nntp: olhe  o que tem no info
<DanePF> mas está o mysql ativo?]
<DanePF> no info.php lista o módulo do mysql?
<nntp> mm com o reinstall parece que deu fix aqui
<nntp> tinha alguma coisa faltando
<xispirito> é engraçado como estas coisas web são uma confusão
<nntp> ae fixed
<nntp> valew Rudolf e DanePF
<nntp> xispirito, pela força moral
<xispirito> haha
<nntp> meus herois!!
<nntp> tirei o apache2
<DanePF> como assim tirou  o apache2?
<DanePF> hehehe
<DanePF> de nada tche
<nntp> DanePF, tirei o apache2 e coloquei o nginx
<DanePF> ah legal
<DanePF> o nginx é mto otimizado em questões de desempenho né
<Rudolf> porém pouco customisável, não?
<nntp> DanePF, nao deu tempo ainda de testar nao... mas o que eu ando escutando ae ele eh muito bom
<nntp> Rudolf, eu nao quero muita coisa nao eh coisa pra por pessoal aqui mesmo
<nntp> o lado comercial fica lah em chicago por enquanto
<paladinn> boa noite familia
<nntp> boa
<nntp> entao pra ter um lance rapido aqui pra fazer meu laboratorio e depois aplicar na web mesmo eu acho que ta de bom tamanho
<nntp> o ngnix
<DanePF> sim
<xispirito> eu vou testar este nginx
<paladinn> nginx é antigasso
<paladinn> rs
<DanePF> claro que o apache tem mais recursos
<paladinn> é mais rapido q o apache
<paladinn> em questão de performance
<DanePF> mas o desempenho eh melhor
<DanePF> isso
<paladinn> alias bem melhor
<xispirito> em última instância, se for tão bom de sempenho assim, dá para por ele para carregar o trivial e o apache para as partes mais delicadas
<paladinn> eu troquei o apache por nginx a anos
<paladinn> o dificil é achar hospedagem com nginx e hospedagem barata tb
<paladinn> mas vale o custo pro bom programador ;D
<paladinn> nginx + mongodb
<paladinn> ave credo
<DanePF> sim
<paladinn> xD gosto mutcho
<paladinn> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<paladinn> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<paladinn> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<paladinn> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<paladinn> http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged
<paladinn> não consigo montar uma hd...
<xispirito> está descrito ali, caso queira mojntar ntfs como use4r, tem que compilar o FUSE com suporte a ntfs e setár o binário com SUID
<xispirito> e acertar as teclas certas no escuro quando digitar algo o.0
<paladinn> então, tenho outra hd em ntfs q montou normal
<paladinn> rs
<xispirito> é, dai foge a minha percepcção
<paladinn> pois é
<paladinn> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Montar-particoes-NTFS-com-Fuse-e-NTFS3G-no-Debian-Etch
<paladinn> lindo
<xispirito> é tudo tão abstrato que deixou de ser exato o.0
<paladinn> nada como o tio google para nossa alegria
<paladinn> ntfs-3g já é a versão mais nova.
<paladinn> ntfs-3g configurado para instalar manualmente.
<paladinn> reinicia
<paladinn> diaxo num monta
<paladinn> /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<paladinn> /dev/sda2          206848   512002047   255897600    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<paladinn> /dev/sdb1            2048   625139711   312568832    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<paladinn> treta hein inesperada essa
<paladinn> agora foi
<paladinn> [....] Starting VirtualBox kernel modules[....] No suitable module for running k[FAIL found ... failed!
<paladinn>  failed!
<paladinn> que tristeza
<Rudolf> paladinn: compile os modulos
<Rudolf> paladinn: and pray
<paladinn> oh lord
<Rudolf> não necessariamente nessa ordem
<paladinn> valeu Rudolf
<tiagoscd> finalmente o MSN vai pro pau lol
<tiagoscd> muitas dores de cabeça se vão para o mundo Linux por isso
<paladinn> oxi pq
<tiagoscd> s/para/do/
<tiagoscd> por que eu detestava quando as pessoas me perguntavam sobre webcam no msn #prontofalei
<Rudolf> hahahaha
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: aderiu ao bitlbee?
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: não, estou agradecendo pela Microsoft ter finalmente decidido matar o Msn
<tiagoscd> em prol do Skype
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> parece que é os últimos dias da parada
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: link!?
<xispirito> dai, claro, eles vão tornar o skype incompatível com o resto do universo
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: eu já sabia, só para confirmar
<xispirito> e é  assim que é
<Rudolf> xispirito: não creio
<Rudolf> xispirito: ah sim, se vc se refere a outros protocolos
<xispirito> eu acredito que vão, é a política deles
<xispirito> Rudolf: me refiro aos outros SO's
<Rudolf> xispirito: ah, isso não creio
<Rudolf> xispirito: estao desfocando de "WINDOWS"
<DanePF> acredito que o skype não vai morrer para Linux, pq não é negócio para a Microsoft
<Rudolf> DanePF: concordo
<xispirito> isto não é agora, eles vão esperar opessoal todo sair do msn
<DanePF> mas eh que dai é tiro no pé
<DanePF> eles precisam de número
<xispirito> quanto geral usar skyppe, vem o golpe, pode escrever =D
<nntp> lol
<DanePF> e com o crescimento de tablets e smartphones tudo popularizou
<nntp> trilha sonora
<nntp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2Mb2vMTIjg&feature=watch-vrec
<DanePF> se tirarem  o skype do linux o Gtalk vai dominar ainda mais
<DanePF> e dai a microsoft vai se ferrar de novo
<DanePF> assim como o msn
<xispirito> eles podiam ter tornado o msn compatível com o mundo e não fizeram ..
<Rudolf> DanePF: eu não acreditava
<Rudolf> DanePF: mas a maioria dos meus professores usam gtalk
<Rudolf> DanePF: então, tenho que concordar com vc
<Rudolf> xispirito: provavelmente codigo muito "windowszado"
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<xispirito> ahuaeuhe
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: tem link?
<paladinn> http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/tecnologia-pessoal/microsoft-deve-anunciar-fim-do-msn-esta-semana-05112012-40.shl
<DanePF> Rudolf : veja cara, o msn morreu ou está morrendo e ninguém nota
<xispirito> eu mesmo, não sabia =D
<Rudolf> paladinn: que coisa linda
<lipearu-aula> boa noite
<Rudolf> lipearu-aula: noite
<xispirito> e o google é outro, li em algum lugar que a partir de certa data, flash só para chrome
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> ja joguei no face
<paladinn> xD
<xispirito> dai vou ser obrigado a boicotar geral
<DanePF> duvido que o skype vai bombar
<DanePF> ao ponto de fazer frente ao gtalk
<paladinn> o que vai bombar vai ser o chat do facebook
<DanePF> também concordo
<galvao_> tiagoscd, continua oproblema do unity que parecia ter resolvido
<xispirito> apt-get purge unity \o/
<DanePF> mas não vejo mais espaço para o skype
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: http://rss.pcworld.com.br/c/32184/f/499673/s/2542dfb9/l/0Lct0Bidg0N0Bbr0Ccgi0Ebin0Credirector0Bcgi0Drnd0F0A0Guid0Feb2da5d52d7e9aa368e18afebc0Aaa0A140Gsite0Fpcworld0Gorigem0Fpcworld0Gurl0Fhttp0J3A0C0Cpcworld0Buol0N0Bbr0Cnoticias0C20A120C110C0A50Cmicrosoft0Epode0Eaposentar0Eo0Elive0Emessenger0Epara0Eimpulsionar0Eo0Eskype0Gtitle0FMicrosoft0J20Apode0J20Aaposentar0J20Ao0J20ALive0J20AMessenger0J20Apara0J20Aimpulsionar0J20Ao0J20ASkype0Gtyp
<tiagoscd> e0FRSS/story01.htm
<DanePF> eh meio que reinventar a roda
<galvao_> a minha versao ta 6.6, como faco pra instalar o 6.8?
<tiagoscd> pera, deixa eu encontrar link mais recente
<tiagoscd> galvao_: você tá com o sistema atualizado mesmo?
<galvao_> sim
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: http://pcworld.uol.com.br/noticias/2012/11/05/microsoft-pode-aposentar-o-live-messenger-para-impulsionar-o-skype/
<galvao_> sim, tiagoscd
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: alew
<xispirito> "all i need is a pepsi"
<tiagoscd> galvao_: mais tarde lhe ajudo beleza? estou na faculdade agora
<galvao_> ok, blz
<Rudolf> alguem usa dshield aqui?
<xispirito> voltando ao assunto de sempre .. alguém tem idéias para limitar/redirecionar o protocolo torrent a certas portas?
<Rudolf> xispirito: firewall
 * Rudolf troll face
<nntp> xispirito, desliga o upnp
<xispirito> se eu desligar o upnp, as portas deixam de ser randomicas?
<nntp> desliga upnp escolhe a porta ou o range no programa de torrent
<xispirito> porque a cada conexão minha aos peers, ele usa uma porta diferente de saída
<nntp> abre elas no iptables
<nntp> agora upnp sai catando qq porta
<xispirito> bom, no meu cliente torrent, só posso setar porta de entrada, nada de saída
<xispirito> e aqui não entra nada, só sai
<xispirito> literalnente =D
<Rudolf> ui
<Rudolf> confissões de adolescente
<xispirito> se ai entra eu não sei, aqui não entra nada
<Rudolf> xispirito: vc tá controlando essas saídas por um iptables?
<xispirito> Rudolf: estou tentando bolar comop controlar
<amateur_user> ola a todos
<lipearu-aula> ola
<amateur_user> atualizei pra nova versao mas nao to conseguindo mais abrir direito o wine p/ jogar, por exemplo, angry birds. Antes eu conseguia, mas depois da atualizacao nao foi mais, nem entra o jogo, eh soh comigo ou acvonteceu o mesmo com alguem?
<Rudolf> xispirito: controlar, me refiro a visualizar?
<xispirito> ah, eu visualizo via tcpdump, netstat, lsof ..
<amateur_user> vi q eles udaram muitas bibliotecas, vai ver foi alguma  nessa...
<Rudolf> xispirito: vc pode fechar o output, abrir apenas uma porta
<Rudolf> xispirito: ou um range
<xispirito> Rudolf: eu quero abrir só uma porta, a idéia é esta
<xispirito> mas aqui não pode ser input, tem que ser output
<Rudolf> xispirito: como disse, fecha o output na wan e abra apenas uma
<Rudolf> xispirito: tudo que entrar em [20000-50000] na lan sai pela 55000 na wan
<Rudolf> xispirito: será que não funciona?
<xispirito> Rudolf: eu sei, mas como faço para avisar o cliente para usar apenas aquela porta de saída?
<Rudolf> xispirito: to chutando o balde, nunca testei
<Rudolf> xispirito: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<xispirito> é este o dilema =D
<Rudolf> xispirito: eu não tava sabendo sobre não ser rede domestica
<xispirito> não Rudolf, o cliente == meu cliente torrent
<xispirito> a minha questão não se refere a firewallna verdade, mas ao protocolo torrent
<xispirito> até onde sei, é total random
<Rudolf> xispirito: percebi
<Rudolf> xispirito: sim, acredito que seja
<Rudolf> xispirito: não sei como controlar o bolotas do client
<amateur_user> ninguem sabe sobre a compatbilidade do wine no ubuntu 12?
<xispirito> Rudolf: e quanto state na saída, conseguiu ai?
<Rudolf> xispirito: para torrent não
<Rudolf> xispirito: fiz apenas com http na 80, smtp na 587
<xispirito> Rudolf: pois é, para torrent eu estou tentando bolar
<xispirito> ainda acho uma maneira
<xispirito> é uma questão muito importante para mim, não posso ficar sem músicas
<shadowdf> boa noite pessoal
<xispirito> noite
<shadowdf> e ai xispirito
<Rudolf> https://secure.dshield.org/dashboard.html
<shadowdf> anda sumido  em
<Rudolf> nntp: da um bizu
<xispirito> shadowdf: muita coisa para fazer ..
<shadowdf> hehe
<xispirito> daqui a pouco, já saio denovo
<shadowdf> eu tb
<shadowdf> acobou ferias
<shadowdf> ou antes de vc sair
<shadowdf> deixa eu lhe perguntar
<shadowdf> outlook manda e recebe mail em uma rede
<shadowdf> quando muda de rede
<shadowdf> so recebe
<shadowdf> vc tem alguma ideia do que pode ser
<xispirito> eu nunca usei outlook
<Rudolf> shadowdf: servidor interno?
<shadowdf> não
<lipearu-aula> exchange?
<shadowdf> rede aberta todas as duas
<shadowdf> 2007
<shadowdf> a mesma coisa acontece com o thunderbird
<Rudolf> shadowdf: não fio
<Rudolf> shadowdf: onde fica o servidor de envio?
<Rudolf> shadowdf: ip válido?
<shadowdf> sim
<lipearu-aula> snmp
<Rudolf> lipearu-aula: snmp é para monitoria
<nntp> 25?
<nntp> porta 25 ?
<xispirito> falando nisto, tenho que aprender mutt .. até hoje não me prestei =D
<Rudolf> shadowdf: 587?
<shadowdf> porta 25
<nntp> tao fechando a porta 25
<Rudolf> xispirito: uso para ler textos
<Rudolf> xispirito: muito bom
<Rudolf> xispirito: só apanho para enviar
<xispirito> Rudolf: sim, sempre deixo para amanhã a man page
<paladinn> :D
<xispirito> mas de amanhã não passa
<Rudolf> xispirito: geralmente chega com milhoes de letras e nada de conteudo
<shadowdf> por que eu trouxe a maquina aqui para casa
<shadowdf> e na minha rede funcionou tranquilo
<shadowdf> quando levo para a casa do cliente
<shadowdf> não envia
<Rudolf> shadowdf: qual o pau?
<Rudolf> shadowdf: erro?
<nntp> eh gvt?
<xispirito> 0.0
<shadowdf> 10060
<Rudolf> shadowdf: pode ser que o seu cliente use uma rede onde bloqueiam a 25
<Rudolf> shadowdf: e o seu provedor não bloqueie
<shadowdf> ai vai o misterio
<Rudolf> shadowdf: essa vai a diferença
<xispirito> já vi provedor bloquear a 25
<shadowdf> ambas as redes é adsl
<xispirito> dá vontade de dar uma sarrafada
<nntp> ta tudo bloqueando
<Rudolf> shadowdf: ambas são do mesmo provedor?
<shadowdf> todas as duas eu configurei o mesmo provedor
<shadowdf> até fiz modem em modo bridge
<Rudolf> shadowdf: heuheiuehieuhieuh
<shadowdf> e mesmo assim não enviou
<Rudolf> shadowdf: bom, e qual o erro?
<shadowdf> cara eu fiquei boiando nessa
<shadowdf> tudo que eu podia testar eu testei
<nntp> shadowdf, muda a porta
<nntp> de 25 pra 587
<nntp> dae ve se funfa
<shadowdf> fiz tb
<Rudolf> shadowdf: qual o erro:
<shadowdf> não funfou
<shadowdf> 10060
<nntp> 587
<Rudolf> shadowdf: eu la vou saber erro de numero cara?
<shadowdf> não consegue conectar com o servidor
<Rudolf> nuss
<Rudolf> shadowdf: testou telnet?
<spiga> shadowdf: colocou no modem o IP de DMZ?
<Rudolf> shadowdf: 25 587 465?
<shadowdf> spiga ñ
<nntp> socket error
<spiga> e bom
<spiga> ajuda
<nntp> http://daddygeek.org/outlook-10060-socket-error.php
<shadowdf> testei mas o servidor não permite
<spiga> coloca la IP da maquina no DMZ.
<shadowdf> calma ai que eu vou lhe mandar o ip do servidor
<Rudolf> spiga: nossa
<Rudolf> spiga: abrir a rede externa para a interna?
<Rudolf> spiga: por causa de envio de e-mail?
<Rudolf> deus me livre usar outlook
<xispirito> hueaheaheuh
<spiga> Rudolf: net dele e empresarial ou casa?
<shadowdf> se fosse só no outlook
<Rudolf> spiga: parece ser casa
<shadowdf> seria bom colocava thunderbird e tava resolvido
<shadowdf> mas thunderbird tb
<nntp> isso ae eh virus
<shadowdf> com o mesmo erro
<nntp> viu shadowdf
<nntp> c tah infectado
<shadowdf> net dele é residencial
<Rudolf> shadowdf: então descarta problema de cliente
<Rudolf> shadowdf: é rede
<xispirito> nntp: outlook?
<Rudolf> shadowdf: qual, só vc pode descobrir
<shadowdf> estou desconfiando do provedor de mail
<spiga> shadowdf: olhou firewall ?
<xispirito> na verdade tem um SO ai que é um vírus, mas não vou entrar nesta discussão
<nntp> pq se a porta ta aberta
<shadowdf> desabilitei p firewall
<nntp> windwos
<spiga> do modem tb?
<shadowdf> spiga: sim
<spiga> certo.
<xispirito> vou indo, mais tarde estou na área
<lipearu-aula> cara, manda uma carta que resolve
<lipearu-aula> kkk
<spiga> tem alguma regra na nat para aquele IP
<shadowdf> xispirito: vai la
<spiga> ?
<Rudolf> shadowdf: telnet smtpserver 25,465,587 responde?
<shadowdf> calma ai que eu vou passar o ip
<shadowdf> do provedor
<shadowdf> 200.98.199.90
<nntp> gente se ele conecta do trampo e nao da casa o ip funfa
<Rudolf> nntp: eu nao to falando para testar de qualquer lugar
<Rudolf> nntp: to falando para testar da rede problematica
<shadowdf> esse é o pro nntp
<shadowdf> ambas as redes que eu testei são residenciais
<shadowdf> esse ip é da ambr
<shadowdf> aonde  meu cliente tem mail
<shadowdf> eu vou mudar a porta dele no equipamento da oi
<spiga> ip invalido
<shadowdf> e fazer um novo teste
<shadowdf> correio.ambr.org.br
<Rudolf> shadowdf: pelo que vi 25 e 587 funcionam
<shadowdf> PING mail.cluster002.whservidor.com (200.98.199.90) 56(84) bytes of data.
<shadowdf> então
<shadowdf> a unica coisa que me restou fazer
<shadowdf> é trocar a porta dele no equipamento da oi
<shadowdf> vou fazer isso essa semana
<spiga> tem certeza que esse email nao tem autenticação SSL?
<shadowdf> segundo o admin da rede
<shadowdf> não
<nntp> 25/tcp   open   smtp
<nntp> 80/tcp   open   http
<nntp> 110/tcp  open   pop3
<nntp> 143/tcp  open   imap
<nntp> 443/tcp  closed https
<nntp> 554/tcp  open   rtsp
<nntp> 587/tcp  open   submissio
<nntp> funfa sim
<nntp> dei um nmap lah
<spiga> usa imap
<shadowdf> hauha
<spiga> mais facilç
<nntp> ta tudo aberto problema eh ai na sua casa
<shadowdf> qual o comando que vc usou nntp
<nntp> -rmaV
<spiga> shadowdf: nmap-online.com
<nntp> agora gvt se for fechou a 25
<nntp> mas ae nao sei se pra voce vai fazer diferença
<nntp> o negocio isso ae eh arquivo corrompido
<nntp> ou virus
<spiga> muito improvavel GVT fechar 25 para cliente.
<nntp> ae que tao fechando
<shadowdf> cliente e eu sou oi
<spiga> agora ele ta tentando fazer um server na casa dele certeza.
<nntp> aeuhaeuea
<spiga> shadowdf: outlook 2kx?
<shadowdf> spiga: eu coloquei o modem em modo bridge ligado no pc que eu formatei
<shadowdf> e ñ funfou
<shadowdf> 2007 e 2010
<spiga> pop3? ou exchanged?
<shadowdf> pop3
<shadowdf> e detalhe com o gmail funciona tranquilo
<nntp> http://tecnologia.terra.com.br/noticias/0,,OI6251369-EI12884,00-Brasil+fecha+a+porta+aos+spams+em+dezembro+deste+ano+entenda.html
<spiga> tentou entrar em contato com dono do email.
<spiga> certeza que é alguma conf no outlook
<spiga> deve estar esquecendo de mudar
<nntp> erro 10006 ?
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-06
<spiga> quanto isso vou ali fazer uns teste com impressora
<nntp> Erro de Soquete: 10061
<nntp> desliga o antivirus
<shadowdf> deliguei antivirus
<shadowdf> erro 10060
<nntp> habilitar a opção: "Meu servidor requer autenticação"
<shadowdf> sim
<shadowdf> eu acho que esse sua dica nntpdeve ser isso
<shadowdf> vou mudar a porta do cliente
<shadowdf> para efetuar um teste
<shadowdf> creio que isso vai resolver
<shadowdf> mudar ele de porta no dslan
<xGrind> salve \o
<nntp> salve
<xGrind> alguem ae sabe de algum site em ingles, q fale sobre crescimento da informatica?
<nntp> ae shadowdf baixa o thunderbird e faz o teste com outro cliente de email pode ser erro do outlook bixado
<shadowdf> já fiz
<shadowdf> mesmo erro
<nntp> eh entao eh porta mesmo
<shadowdf> provavel
<shadowdf> vou resolver isso
<xGrind> nntp sabe ae man? :D
<shadowdf> mas é bom que é uma novidade
<xGrind> tiagoscd o/
<tiagoscd> xGrind: o/
<nntp> xGrind, internacional ?
<nntp> shadowdf, pode ser problema no servidor tmb
<paladinn> No package 'libnautilus-extension' found  na instalação do dropbox =x
<nntp> shadowdf, aqui o cara fala que resolveu mexendo no registro ueahea
<nntp> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f10/resolved-socket-error-10060-a-169774-2.html
<nntp> shadow ve se tem um arquivo rodando ae  nos processo do windwos
<nntp> urdvxe.exe
<jiraia> alguem ja utilizou o lusca??
<nntp> worm
<jasbr> boa noite a todos
<nntp> boa
<shadowdf> boa
<jasbr> tenho uma duvida.... nao consigo instalar temas no ubuntu12.10
<paladinn> boa
<paladinn> erro
<jasbr> como faço?
<paladinn> nao consigo ou nao sabe ?
<jasbr> ambos lol
<paladinn> tio google jasbr , tio google
<jasbr> paladin poderia resumir sou novo no linux
<paladinn> eu tb sou nem por isso não deixo de pesquisar antes
<jasbr> se eu nao tivesse pesquisado pq eu estaria aqui?
<paladinn> desculpa
<paladinn> abra o gerenciador de pacotes
<paladinn> e digita la temas
<jasbr> hum q +?
<paladinn> ai vai listar um monte e você escolhe
<paladinn> ou
<paladinn> instala o ubuntu-tweak
<xGrind2> p** de windows
<paladinn> e o compiz
<jasbr> o compiz nao vem jah com ubuntu digo no pacote
<nntp> jasbr, http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal.html
<nntp> boa sorte!
<jasbr> jah vi esse site
<jasbr> obrigado
<nntp> entao lah fala direitinho
<paladinn> sim
<jasbr> mostra um cara te indicando
<jasbr> nao fala sobre isso
<nntp> fala sim
<jasbr> ele so fala para vc atulizar unity etc
<nntp> vc nem leu ateh o final do texto
<jasbr> fiz os comandos como ele havia sugerido
<nntp> lah no final tem uns links pra mudar papel de parede mudar tema etc
<jasbr> e nao apareceu nada
<nntp> pacote de icones personalizados
<nntp> etc
<nntp> c quer eh o que q fica explodindo as coisas neh /
<nntp> ?
<jasbr> nada aconteceu
<nntp> pega fogo
<paladinn> firulas
<paladinn> arco-iris
<jasbr> hum?
<nntp> procura ae por compiz
<nntp> ae sim
<paladinn> compiz é massa
<nntp> c vai ver qq eh legal so que da prau pracarai
<shadowdf> nntp:
<nntp> fale
<nntp> virus
<shadowdf> vc tem algum tuto para instalaćão do 12.10 com o zram
<jasbr> quero um tema sobrio so isso
<nntp> entao
<nntp> nesse link ae fala de zram
<paladinn> tema sobrio
<jasbr> zram tem naquele site q o cra indicou acima
<paladinn> ou sombrio sinistro um tema dark
<paladinn> mano olha esse papel de parede que uso
<jasbr> pode ser sombrio kkkk to no cel desculpe palafin
<paladinn> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-0zxeM4ZBWNY/UD_SXXIek6I/AAAAAAAAACw/9pi-dNtPo_c/s1600/Tux+Coringa.png
<shadowdf> mas pelo que eu andei lendo
<paladinn> abre ai no seu cel esse ink
<paladinn> link
<shadowdf> para instalar o zram em vez da swape
<shadowdf> tem que ser na instalaćão
<nntp> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/melhore-performance-ubuntu-zram.html
<shadowdf> ou
<shadowdf> o 12.10 64x está estavel?
<nntp> sei nao eu to usando 12.04
<jasbr> legal paladin
<shadowdf> vc usa 64x ?
<jasbr> 32 eu uso
<jasbr> tem bugado de vez em quando
<shadowdf> minha maquina tem 4g
<jasbr> lool
<jasbr> a minha tbm
<shadowdf> sistema 32
<shadowdf> não usa os 4gb
<shadowdf> usa somente 3
<shadowdf> fica sobrando 1 gb
<jasbr> 3.9 ele me disse lol
<shadowdf> por isso que eu tou pensando em formatar e passar a usar o 64x
<shadowdf> mas não sei se o ubuntu está com um suporte massa para 64x
<paladinn> No package 'libnautilus-extension' found
<paladinn> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote nautilus-devel
<paladinn> chuimf... pra instalar o dropbox
<paladinn> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:57: GtkWarning: could not open display
<paladinn> aee
<paladinn> /usr/bin/dropbox:486: GtkWarning: IA__gdk_window_new: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (parent)' failed
<paladinn>   dialog.show()
<paladinn> Falha de segmentação
<paladinn> link
<paladinn> lindo
<nntp> eh o ngnix nao eh facil de configurar
<nntp> ll
<moreno_br> boa noite, na ultima atualizacao do ubuntu perdi minha confguracao de monitor de 1440x900 para 1024x768. sendo que eles mudaram e diminuiram alguns arquivos, alguem sabe como fazer para reverter estes valores?
<paladinn> wow consegui instalar o dropbox
<paladinn> tenso
<paladinn> kkk
<oliveiraborges> Fala galera
<nntp> opa
<oliveiraborges> Cara como eu posso manipular o maillog
<oliveiraborges> Maillog
<oliveiraborges> Quero trabalhar string em cada linha.
<oliveiraborges> Fazendo um contador quando o status = sent .
<macfire> Preciso de ajuda com ATI drivers
<macfire> depois que eu instaleii ele
<macfire> o unit sumiu
<macfire> não consigo abrir mais nenhum programa
<macfire> nada
<nntp> mm
<nntp> cara ati eh problema mesmo viu eu achei um tuto que resolveu meu problema
<nntp> macfire, qual sua placa ?
<nntp> e qual ubuntu c ta usando ?
<macfire> 6700
<macfire> 12.10
<macfire> ATI RADEON HD 6700
<macfire> desculpa pelos caps
<nntp> entao
<nntp> a minha eh uma 6770
<nntp> funcionou mas no 12.04
<nntp> deixa eu achar aqui dae voce testa pro 12.10
<macfire> quando eu coloc sem drivers
<macfire> ela funciona
<macfire> mas quando adiciona o driver proprietário ela não roda
<nntp> entao primeiro voce vai remover todos os drivers e tals aqui fala sobre isso tmb vc domina um minimo de ingles neh pq ta tudo em ingles
<macfire> sim
<macfire> só não sei escrever
<macfire> ler é de boa
<kernel> Buenas noites
<nntp> buenas
<kernel> :)
<oliveiraborges> Buenas
<kernel> To brincando no android
<kernel> Kkkkk
<macfire> nntp,  tem o link da ajuda
<macfire> saiu alguns caracteres estranhos
<nntp> eh japa
<nntp> soh os japs pra resolver o problema jone aehueah
<macfire> não funcionoiu aqui
<nntp> neh simples assim nao macfire as vezes falta um modulo que nao ta instalado ae eu tive problema tmb dae tive que instalar os modulos etc
<nntp> tem q ler os erros que ta dando ae e ir corrigindo
<macfire> nntp,  na versão anterior funcionava
<macfire> nesta versão
<nntp> dar certo dah sim
<macfire> nem funciona
<nntp> eh entao sorry
<paladinn> instalando um slackware 14.0 maroto na vm
<kernel> paladinn eu baixei ele tbm vou instalar ele na vm pra testar
<kernel> Eu usava o 13.37
<kernel> :)
<paladinn> sim :)
<kernel> Ae fui pro archlinux
<kernel> Ate hj estou nele e no freebsd
<paladinn> estou baixando o freebsd tb a imagem
<paladinn> pra instalar na vm
<paladinn> hihihi
<kernel> Free ta no hd externo
<kernel> O foda q demora muito nas instalações pelo portmaster
<paladinn> o que demora é o buildworld e o buildkernel
<paladinn> 2 dias
<paladinn> kkk
<kernel> O resto é file
<paladinn> tb se passar depois disso
<paladinn> o resto é file mesmo
<paladinn> kk
<oliveiraborges> Kernel, to no android tb. O que tem de bom ai ?
<kernel> to Sim
<kernel> Ainda n me acostumei no cell
<kernel> Hehehe
<kernel> Vou atualizar dps pro 4.0
<kernel> Ve se tem vantagem
<kernel> Qual è sua versao?
<kernel> Oliveiraborges?
<oliveiraborges> 2.4 acho. O meu nao tem 4.0 . Tenho xperia play
<oliveiraborges> Qual app irc vc pego ?
<oliveiraborges> Vc testou algum terminal ?
<kernel> Androirc
<oliveiraborges> To usando o andchat
<oliveiraborges> Ja usei esse ai.
<oliveiraborges> Vc usa 3 g ?
<kernel> Eu usava ele
<kernel> Andchat
<kernel> Mais gostei mais do androirc
<kernel> No momento to no 3g da tim
<kernel> To no interior da minha mulher
<kernel> So tem net melhorzinha no mercado
<oliveiraborges> Eu preferi o andchat, rsrs
<kernel> Kkkkk
<oliveiraborges> Eu tenho plano 3g da claro 300mb
<kernel> Andchat nao aparece as listaa dos users
<kernel> :/
<oliveiraborges> Aparece sim adroirc que eu n vi essa funcao.
<kernel> Tem sim
<oliveiraborges> N conseguia tb digitar as query
<kernel> Aparece uma barra de ferramentas do lado ---->
<oliveiraborges> Ja ouviu do 3g watchdog ?
<kernel> Com os users
<kernel> Nao
<kernel> Q isso
<oliveiraborges> Uso ele pra controlar meu plano. Ele anota todos os kb que sai pelo 3g
<kernel> Ah sim
<kernel> Controlador de banda
<oliveiraborges> Isso.
<kernel> Mais é 300mb por dia?
<oliveiraborges> Mes, rs
<kernel> Ou mes
<kernel> Ah sim
<oliveiraborges> Dps fica em 128k
<oliveiraborges> 3gmax vai ate 3mb
<kernel> Vou dormir
<oliveiraborges> Velocidadr
<oliveiraborges> Boa noite
<kernel> Maus tarde vou dar uma de servente
<kernel> Mais*
<kernel> Limpar a casa
<kernel> Kkkkkk
<oliveiraborges> Como assim ?
<oliveiraborges> Assim
<kernel> Comprei uma casa tenho que dar uma geral
<kernel> Ta com 1ano q nao sabe o q è uma limpeza
<kernel> :/
<kernel> Boa noite
<oliveiraborges> Entao vc ta rindo atoa,rsre
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia
<felipealmeida> bom dia!
<Rudolf> dia
<Fisico> dia
<tiagoscd> dia
<felipealmeida> :)
<nullck> bom dia
<Sorentto> bom dia,,, estamos ai :D
<Sorentto> depois de um final de semana tenso.. kkkkk.. boa terça pro povo
<Sorentto> Ursinha tudo bom?
<nullck> alguem usa nginx  ?  queria fazer ele mostrar na tela (browser) as chamadas de erro do php, como o apache faz
<nntp> bom dia
<Rudolf> nntp: dia
<nntp> Rudolf, bom dia, cara c nao viu o sistematico por ai nao neh ?
<Rudolf> não
<nntp> Rudolf, to injetando um freebsd aqui num notebook haha
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, vc que postou um video aqui sobre um cara que arrumava monitores lcd led ?
<ThiagoCMC> Não...
<ThiagoCMC> Mas eu conheço um técnico bom...
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, ok.. meu problema eh minha memoria
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<Tonao35> bom dia, por favor quem sabe o endereco para envio de sugestos para o ubuntu???
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, eu detonei meu de 27 acho eu eu brickei ele
<ThiagoCMC> poutz
<ThiagoCMC> Tem uma empresa na Santa Efigênia
<ThiagoCMC> SysLan
<ThiagoCMC> O cara é bom.
<ThiagoCMC> Conserta até Radeon, Nvidia, MOBO...
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, eu tava mexendo no system service dele dae entrei num lance lah que pediu pra esperar e eu nao esperei ranquei o cabo de força quando liguei ele fez dom dom e nao ligo mais kkkk
<nntp> sistematico,
<nntp> sistematico, bom dia
<Rudolf> nntp: boa sorte
<ThiagoCMC> putz...
<nntp> Rudolf, huaehuea
<Rudolf> nntp: principalmente quanto a placa de video
<Rudolf> Tonao35: já verificou no launchpad?
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<nntp> sistematico, to injetando o freebsd no notebook
<nntp> Rudolf, nem da sinal
<Tonao35> Rudolf, sim, mais tem outro que me esqueci. e sugestao e nao erro
<sistematico> nntp: Vai sofrer :)
<Rudolf> nntp: concordo
<Tonao35> Vou olhar novamente
<Rudolf> nntp: qual sua palca de video?
<Rudolf> nntp: intel integrada?
<sistematico> Tonao35: Sugestão mesmo, é no LaunchPad o Rudolf está certo.
<nntp> Rudolf, do note /
<nntp> Rudolf, nem sei
<sistematico> Tonao35: Chama-se BrainStorm.
<Rudolf> nntp: não é nele que está instalando?
<Tonao35> ok, sistematico, vou dar uma olhjada la
<nntp> Rudolf, eh um hp antigo
<nntp> Rudolf, tem 10 anos esse comp
<Tonao35> obrigado
<sistematico> Tonao35: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<sistematico> Se é que te serve :)
<nntp> Rudolf, sistematico centrino
<Tonao35> Valeu, obriga!!
<Tonao35> obrigado
<sistematico> Tonao35: Nada..
<Rudolf> sistematico: http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/tecnologia-pessoal/microsoft-deve-anunciar-fim-do-msn-esta-semana-05112012-40.shl
<sistematico> Rudolf: Milagre!
<sistematico> Deus seja louvado.
<sistematico> yhhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Fim do MSN..
<Rudolf> será que vai diminuir os viruses
<sistematico> Rudolf: Na matéria fala que 75% da internet chegou a usa-lo.
<sistematico> É mole?
<Rudolf> sistematico: haja virus
<sistematico> Rudolf: Eu sou da época do ICQ.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<Rudolf> sistematico: trilian
<sistematico> Rudolf: Lembro de cabeça meu UIN até hoje: 25422980
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<Rudolf> 115250686
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> 115350686
<Rudolf> só tem 1 usuário online
<Rudolf> chinesa
<sistematico> uhuhu
<Rudolf> mas muitos no gtalk
<sistematico> Rudolf: IMHO, Jabber/XMPP é o futuro.
<sistematico> Protocolo 1000x mais avançado.
<Rudolf> sistematico: só por ter a opção de ser criptografado
<Rudolf> sistematico: já deveria estar em uso a tempos
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas veja por exemplo
<ThiagoCMC> Meu UIN é 4451704
<sistematico> É.
<ThiagoCMC> quem tem mais baixo?!
<ThiagoCMC> LOL
<sistematico> Eu.
<Rudolf> sistematico: eu peço e-mail de alguém numa sala de engenharia
<ThiagoCMC> hehehe
<Rudolf> sistematico: @hotmail.com
<nntp> meu uin lol 39881380
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, to longe viu
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<sistematico> Rudolf: Seu UIN: 115350686 ?
<ThiagoCMC> eu ainda fico online no ice as vezes... quando lembro de configurar o empathy
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<Rudolf> sistematico: nem
<Rudolf> sistematico: 115350868
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, eu nunca acho ninugem online lah
<ThiagoCMC> add eu ae quem quiser!
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<nntp> deixa eu ver aqui
<Rudolf> sistematico: added
<sistematico> Rudolf: Valeu.
<nntp> haha
<nntp> add lah ThiagoCMC
<ThiagoCMC> accepted
<ThiagoCMC> vish
<ThiagoCMC> empathy travou
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<nntp> aehuae
<nntp> aqui explodiu algo tmh
<nntp> tmb
<nntp> sistematico, pedi pra baixar aqui o handbook pelo ftp depois da instalaçao e ta demorando serah que ele achou mesmo ?
<nntp> sistematico, nao ta falando nada e a rede parece ta configurada direitinho
<nntp> sistematico, nao to conseguindo entrar noutro terminal
<Rudolf> nntp: ctrl+alt+f2,3,4 ?
<sistematico> uhuhu
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> funa nao antigamente era soh o alt mesmo assim tmb nao vai
<nntp> fica so apitando
<nntp> huhuhu
<sistematico> nntp: Espera instalar.
<nntp> sistematico, mas ta vindo sim pq se nao ia dar timeout
<sistematico> nntp: Isso aí num é Linux não.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<sistematico> nntp: Sistema bruto.
<nntp> sistematico, linux ja foi assim tb
<sistematico> já
<sistematico> em 90
<sistematico> quando prestava ainda.
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<sistematico> 91
<nntp> huaehueah
<sistematico> ja volto
<Rudolf> nntp: ainda na instalação?
<nntp> Rudolf, inventei de pedir pra baixar o handbook pelo ftp aqui ta demorando duro que pedi 2 linguas ingles pt nao saiu nem do en ainda
<nntp> fetching ftp://.....en-freebsd.....tbz lol
<Rudolf> hueheiuehiuehieuhei
<nntp> hu done
<nntp> agora o pt lol
<nntp> its alive!
<nntp> Rudolf, its alive!!!!
<sistematico> Rudolf: http://fiverr.com/ já viu?
<Tonao35> tiagoscd, ta ocupado ai?
<nntp> sistematico, vc usa ipfilter ?
<sistematico> nntp: PF, Packet Filter.
<nntp> sysinstall huhuhu
<nntp> sistematico, sysinstall rulez!!!
<nntp> Xconfigurator lol
<ferox> Ursinha: olá!
<rsser> não aguento mais, gente, por favor
<rsser> eu gostaria de um programa que gerasse log das minhas disconexões a internet
<rsser> de 22 em 22 min, às vezes, menos, eu caio
<rsser> da net
<nntp> 1 dia pra instalar o gnome
<nntp> rsser, como assim ?
<rsser> nossa, toh caindo demais da net
<ThiagoCMC> rsser, sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<rsser> quero registrar essas quedas
<rsser> oppss, ThiagoCMC, toh no windows 7
<nntp> rsser, qual seu modem ?
<nntp> rsser, eu ja tive problema assim com um modem d-link
<rsser> é um da ZT não sei das quantas, deixa eu ver aqui
<nntp> zte
<nntp> 8131
<rsser> é isso, ZTE
<rsser> mas esqueci o numero
<nntp> rsser, no modem pode ser que tenho log
<nntp> tenha
<rsser> deixe-me entrar no modem
<nntp> rsser, e quando voce cai muda o ip da sua net ??
<nntp> rsser, o ip externo
<rsser> nossa houve 117 erros aqui
<nntp> entao
<nntp> rsser, vc tem que ver esse modem ae seu deve ta com problema ou mal configurado.... te aconselho a ligar na sua operadora repassar as configuraçoes com algum atendente do suporte, se nao resolver o problema exigir que troquem o modem, de preferencia um de outra marca
<rsser> não toh achando o numerod ele, nntp
<nntp> rsser, outra coisa que pode resovler eh um firmware diferente pra esse modem um mais atual... tem q ver no site do fabricante se tem
<nntp> rsser, numero de quem ?
<rsser> mas não quero arriscar me, nntp
<rsser> esse modem eh da operadora
<rsser> eu queria comprar o tplink mas ele não ia chegar a tempo
<nntp> rsser, entao... o numero dele fica embaixo
<rsser> eu falava do numero do modelo do modem
<rsser> não mas dá para ver as configurações dele no endereço do admin
<rsser> ZXDSL 831II V1
<rsser> esse é o modelo e versao
<spiga> alguem ai conhece algum public ssh para uso de irc
<rsser> e o engrçado é que o xingling é certificado pela anatel
<rsser> é brincadeira?
<rsser> depois querem falar contra a pirataria
<nntp> rsser, tem q ligar na operadora e pedir pra repassar as conf do modem configurar de novo seu vci vpi essas coisas, agora deixa eu olhar esse modelo no site ver se tem atualizaçao
<nntp> tudo vem da china rsser
<rsser> mas o cd faz a configuração automatica
<rsser> nem tudo, nntp
<rsser> temos chips que vem da coréia do sul
<rsser> cingapura
<rsser> tailandia
<rsser> japão
<nntp> qual operadora ?
<rsser> operadora oi
<rsser> se eu ligar para lah, é provavel que a mula do call center me manda configurar o cd
<rsser> mande*
<nntp> nao fala q tu perdeu o cd
<rsser> pelo*
<rsser> heeh
<nntp> ou nao veio
<nntp> configurar ele na mao
<rsser> é, aí ele vai abrir uma entrada no sistema pela perda do CD
<rsser> porque o cd é deles
<rsser> vou ter que pagar por uma coisa que não perdi
<rsser> eu reclamei com eles já
<rsser> eles dizem que vão solucionar o problema na central, porque segundo os próprios é problema da potencia do sinal (potencia baixa)
<rsser> vou dar prazo 24hrs, se não houver solução, entrarei em contato mais uma vez, depois vou reclamar na ANATEL
<nntp> entao pode ser isso ae problea de ruido na linha
<rsser> e vou reclamar no PROCON
<nntp> tem telefone ligado na mesma tomada ?
<rsser> se não for resolvido, vou começar a fazer os pagamentos em conta jurídica
<nntp> se tiver tira e liga o modem direto sem filtro
<rsser> não, nntp
<rsser> o telefone está em outra parte da casa
<rsser> e tem filtro
<rsser> tah tudo certo em relação a isso
<rsser> já o modem aqui foi ligado direto sem filtro
<nntp> anatel eh uma boa viu
<nntp> anatel 1o lugar
<rsser> credo, segundo um site aqui meu upload é de 80mbpz
<rsser> 80mbps*
<rsser> aheuaheuaeae
<rsser> sim
<rsser> caraca, meu upload tah maluco
<rsser> 60mbps
<rsser> heehe
<sistematico> O filtro tá só no telefone?
<rsser> yes, sistematico
<nntp> rsser, mede ai http://simet.nic.br/
<rsser> toh medindo nesse daqui ==> http://www.brasilbandalarga.com.br/index.php/speedtest
<rsser> gera estatistica pro governo
<rsser> nntp, http://postimage.org/image/xw95m8ckf/
<nntp> ixi ta tendo perda
<rsser> isso quando não cai
<rsser> a media do ping tá alta
<rsser> 89 ms
<nntp> rsser, tipo assim eu no teu caso iria refazer toda minha fiaçao de telefone. so que ae tu tem q ver como fazer isso pra nao ficar caro pra ti
<rsser> qdo devia estar abaixo de 80
<nntp> vc mora em predio ?
<rsser> isso
<rsser> moro em predio
<rsser> mas esse predio é novo, cara
<nntp> entao prediio geralmente alaga os conduites tudo
<rsser> tem menos que 6 anos
<nntp> mesmo assim
<nntp> alaga os canos onde passam os fios
<rsser> hum
<nntp> tem q ver se ta ligado no terminal certo lah no painel do predio chama os caras ae pra resovler mano
<nntp> isso ae eh coisa de tecnico resolver
<nntp> e eles tem q resolver
<rsser> é mas eu espero pelos caras da oi
<rsser> porque eles tem o equipamento certo pra medir
<rsser> niveis de ruidos e tal
<rsser> e saber onde está o problema
<nntp> sim esse equipo eh show custa 20 mil zero
<nntp> nao lembro o nome dele agora
<nntp> eu tive que usar um aqui quando a gvt colcou alta velocidade aqui em casa
<rsser> ok, cara vou ter que voltar pro trabalho
<nntp> tive que trocar toda a fiaçao
<rsser> valeu pelas dicas, nntp
<nntp> rsser, tipo ja reclama na anatel
<nntp> dae eles tem 1 semana pra resovler teu BO
<nntp> anatel rulez
<Sorentto> pessoal, alguem aqui tem experiencia de migração mailenable para qmail
<Meerkat> :(
<Meerkat> não
<ThiagoCMC> eu usei muito qmail e vpopmail...
<ThiagoCMC> hoje em dia acabo usando o Zimbra mesmo e boas... lol
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: amem
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: tinha N problemas com e-mail no meu ex-trabalho
<ThiagoCMC> Cheguei até a montar um "hack" pro Zimbra...
<ThiagoCMC> Com Zimbra?
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: tirei o postfix+dkim+spf+policyd
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: e coloquei zimbra
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: acabou os problemas
<ThiagoCMC> boa
<ThiagoCMC> mas o Zimbra tem um problema chato...
<Sorentto> entao.. eu é que to tendo N problemas
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: java?
<Rudolf> hehehe
<ThiagoCMC> que nem os caras do Zimbra sabiam resolver...
<ThiagoCMC> E eu fui lá e fiz!
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: oq?
<ThiagoCMC> Eu que fiz esta pagina/procedure: http://wiki.zimbra.com/wiki/RestrictPostfixSenders
<ThiagoCMC> Não sei se ainda é válido para o Zimbra 8...   :-/
<ThiagoCMC> No 7 ainda rola...
<Sorentto> o ruim é estar a cargo de resolver os problemas de uma extrutura já mais antiga
<Sorentto> estrutura*
<Sorentto> para piorar isso é inhaca de cliente que quer se o diferente
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkk
<ThiagoCMC> Não é muito complicado migrar tudo para o Zimbra.
<ThiagoCMC> Basicamente, se você tem acesso IMAP de todas as contas do que dá problema, basta, para cada conta, rodar o offlineimap e migrar tudo do antigo, para o Zimbra...
<Sorentto> ia adorar essa oportunidade aqui
<Sorentto> kkkkk
<Sorentto> parace até dobradinha.. quem usa qmail tem também postfix instalado
<ThiagoCMC> tem tb o imapsync
<ThiagoCMC> não lembro agora qual é o mais ideal para migrar para o Zimbra...
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: imapsync
<ThiagoCMC> boa
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<Sorentto> esse imapsync é o que provavelmente vou ter de usar
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: cara, imagine que eu precise monitorar um servidor por snmp
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: mas além dele gerar o grafico do pico de consumo de cpu
<ThiagoCMC> Mmmm....
<ThiagoCMC> TEM que ser via snmp?
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: será que tem alguma maneira de informar o que está causando este consumo?
<Sorentto> mas para tentar fazer o processo contrario... sair do mailenable para o qmail.
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: não necessariamente
<ThiagoCMC> O Collectd é bem mais ideal para isso...
<Rudolf> ummmm
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: mas tem que ter o client instalado no servidor
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: e um servdor para coletar
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: tipo o zabbix?
<ThiagoCMC> Acredito que não...
<ThiagoCMC> digo..
<ThiagoCMC> não conheço o Zabbix
<ThiagoCMC> mas o collectd tem sim um clientzinho que roda na máquina a ser monitorada
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: como funciona esse collectd?
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: ah
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<Rudolf> igual zabbix
<ThiagoCMC> Garanto que não...
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<Rudolf> igual no sentido de precisar de instalação
<xispirito> o.0
<Sorentto> uia.. vou testar depois.. intalei um zabbix aqui, mas é sempre bom conhecer outras aplicações
<Sorentto> ops
<Sorentto> intalei é foda
<Sorentto> kkkkkkk
<ThiagoCMC> igual no sentido que é client/server?!  Tipo apache, postfix, etc?
<ThiagoCMC> heauhaUEHuaheuhae
<Sorentto> ThiagoCMC tá quase para um cacti
<ThiagoCMC> Se pá...
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: não cara
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: igual no sentido que eu preciso ter um "collector" dentro da maquina a ser monitorada
<Sorentto> um agent
<ThiagoCMC> okay.. okay... Entendi...  :P
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: e esse "collector" envia para um centralizador/visualizador
<Sorentto> provavelmente sim
<ThiagoCMC> por ai msm
<Sorentto> Rudolf vc conhece algum que não use agente?
<Rudolf> Sorentto: só por snmp (desconsiderando ele ter um daemon)
<Rudolf> Sorentto: e o WMI do winduzes
<Sorentto> entendo
<Sorentto> eu usava o whats up no windows
<Rudolf> Sorentto: conheço
<Rudolf> Sorentto: mas o monitoramento é via SNMP, ou WMI não?
<Sorentto> snmp... tinha de estar abilitado no cliente
<Rudolf> Sorentto: sim, sempre
<Rudolf> Sorentto: WMI também
<Sorentto> era facil, rapido e baum... kkkk se nao me engano devo ter uma versão em algum hd em casa
<Sorentto> kkkkkkk
<ThiagoCMC> Me parece que de qualquer forma, tem que ter algo rodando na máquina a ser monitorada.
<ThiagoCMC> "Do nada" não vai... Certo?!
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: entao, o problema é não ser possível instalar nada
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: logo, só tenho o SNMP
<ThiagoCMC> Mas tem que instalar o SNMP.
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<ThiagoCMC> Diga que o SNMP foi renomeado para "collectd"...
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<Sorentto> olha... sempre vai ter de ter algum "agente" passando as informações... o bom seria se tivesse um serviço que instala rapido e habilita esses dados
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: já tem snmp
<ThiagoCMC> saquei
<Sorentto> tem um outro protocolo sendo testado que segundo alguns vai substituir o snmp
<Sorentto> to tentando achar ele aqui, mas ainda nao achei... o que vi são uns protocolos (RTSP e RMON) mas nao li muito sobre.
<xispirito> nossa, minha conexão hoje está de se matar
<xispirito> baixando a incríveis 10 bytes ¬¬
<Rudolf> xispirito: torrent
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<xispirito> Rudolf: nah, normal mesmo, http, ftp ..
<xispirito> opa, descobri uma ferramenta massa
<xispirito> dá para espiar tudo em todos processos, sysprof
<Rudolf> vamos ver
<Sorentto> guardado para futuros testes :D ele me lembra o processXP do win
<xispirito> é massa, gostei
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Rudolf> xispirito: te zuou
<Rudolf> xispirito: XisPirito
<xispirito> zuou?
<Rudolf> xispirito: seu kernel tem audit ativado?
<xispirito> tem
<Rudolf> xispirito: ummm
<xispirito> eu habilito, gosto de ver como ele trabalha, pegar uns padrões ..
<Rudolf> entendi
<xispirito> irráá
<xispirito> Rudolf: já ouviu Lamb Of God?
<Rudolf> não
<xispirito> é daqueles Thrash moderno, é massa
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, blz?
 * mwallacesd manda um alo pra todo mundo do canal!
<mwallacesd> =)
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: ola sumido
<mwallacesd> Opa rei! blz?
<Rudolf> xispirito: muito interessante esse sysprof
<Rudolf> xispirito: deixei rodando aqui
<xispirito> Rudolf: sim, achei também
<xispirito> eu estou começando a considerar .. programação funcional é o que há
<Rudolf> sistematico: já passou seu sistema para clang?
<xispirito> falando nisto, FreeBSD já compila inteiro com clang?
<xispirito> tinha que ter um kernel em haskell *_*
<Rudolf> euheiueieuh
<Rudolf> xispirito: sim
<Rudolf> xispirito: migrei o meu a 15 dias
<xispirito> migrou o kernel para haskell? 0.0
<Rudolf> 16:14 < xispirito> falando nisto, FreeBSD já compila inteiro com clang?
<xispirito> ah ta
<sebuba> Olá a todos, aguém ai usa os ntps server da USP?
<Rudolf> sebuba: eu uso
<Rudolf> ocasionalmente
<sebuba> Rudolf, percebeu alguma bizarrice hoje de madrugada? Parece que um dos nos do ntp.usp.br deu caca
<Rudolf> sebuba: nops
<Rudolf> sebuba: sem problemas de madrugada
<sebuba> na lista do registro.br teve uma galera reclamando
<sebuba> inclusive eu também tive problema
<Rudolf> sebuba: que bad
<sebuba> :(
<ThiagoCMC> Não tem no mínimo 3 NTP servers configurado?!  :-P
<xispirito> hah, é o mesmo que ter backup de mbr
<xispirito> todo mundo concorda que é bom, mas ninguém tem um
<mwallacesd> concodo com vc xispirito
<mwallacesd> =)
<oliveiraborges> Cole
<Sorentto> fui pra aula.. daki a pouco tamo de vorta.
<nntp> oi
<nntp> alguem usa o empathy pra irc ?
<sistematico> Eu não.
<sistematico> Nem quero :)
<insano> uhuuu
<insano> instalando o steam aqui
<insano> hehehehe
<nntp> hum/
<nntp> steam ?
<nntp> eu quero
<insano> http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<nntp> now
<nntp> ae sim viu insano
<nntp> nossa deu ateh frio na barriga
<nntp> aeuhaeuhe
<insano> esse aí é o instalador do beta
<insano> de alguma forma deixaram o link aberto
<sistematico> insano: Show, valeu.
<insano> vamos ver se funciona
<nntp> huhuhuhu
<sistematico> insano: Uma pena que pra mim num dá.
<insano> ah, é verdade
<insano> freebsd
<nntp> nossa que massa
<sistematico> É... dureza.
<nntp> fazendo upgrade
<sistematico> nntp: Deu certo o negócio?
<insano> hehehheheh
<nntp> sistematico, que negocio ?
<sistematico> Que você estava fazendo hoje de manhã.
<nntp> sistematico, do freebsd ainda nao mano eu instalei dae fui configurar o x e nao deu certo nao
<nntp> outra coisa eu to apanhando dos path
<sistematico> :)
<nntp> instalo um lance depois eu nao tenho ele no path tenho que buscar na pasta /usr/local/bin
<nntp> ueahueah
<sistematico> O X é a última coisa que tu configura.
<nntp> pois eh
<nntp> mas tipo eh um desktop
<nntp> notebook
<sistematico> Aqui tbm uai.
<sistematico> nntp: O PATH do FreeBSD é sempre em /usr/local/bin
<nntp> steam stalted
<sistematico> nntp: Você jamais vai usar /usr/bin
<sistematico> nntp: man hier
<insano> nntp:   deu erro?
<nntp> sistematico, eu acho eu eu vou ler mais sabe antes de fazer a maquina
<nntp> sistematico, tem tempo que eu nao caio assim no shell
<nntp> e outra o shell eh outro neh
<nntp> tsch
<nntp> insano, ta pardo aqui no update no finalzinho 99%
<sistematico> csh
<insano> nntp:   estranho
<nntp> agora rede rodou sussa meus lance ele achou tudo
<nntp> dei conta de instalar o links
<nntp> baixei o nano pq eu tava apanhando d+ do vi
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> nntp: Bem-vindo, esse é o ambiente do FreeBSD user!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<sistematico> Faltou só o tmux.
<nntp> tmux ?
<sistematico> É.
<sistematico> Terminal Multiplexer.
<nntp> ta doido
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> eu achei legal que ele reconheceu meu firewire aqui queria ligar a rede no firewire deve ser rapido
<nntp> e eu tenho uma placa firewire sobrando aqui pci vou ligar ela no sv
<nntp> ae tenho que descolar o cabo
<nntp> huhu
<nntp> eh o steam parou
<nntp> tentando de novo
<nntp> agora rolou um lance estranho sistematico
<nntp> eu mexi no arquivo hosts
<nntp> pra configurar o x neh
<nntp> sistematico, tava dando erro de no display found e tals... dae cara depois meu hosts ficou zerado depois que deu um reboot
<nntp> e eu tenho certeza que eu nao apaguei ele
<nntp> no o steam agora ta aqui pra fazer outro update e nao atualiza nem apau
<nntp> 363 k
<insano> nttp, aqui executou sem pro
<insano> huhuhuhuhu
<insano> tá lindo
<nntp> insano, foi enfim
<nntp> agora nao sei qual das 2 contas eu conecto eu tenho 2 steam lol
<nntp> insano, add ae azaradobr e watergunbr
<insano> nntp:   vei a mensagem aqui que só está liberado para contas beta
<insano> veio*
<nntp> insano ele grilou auehueahea
<nntp> aqui tmb
<nntp> enrolled acount
<nntp> nah
<nntp> vou tentar a outra
<nntp> insano, vira nao
<nntp> insano, foda viu
<insano> nntp:   tem que esperar
<insano> tem jeito não
<nntp> insano, as lumbrigas coçaram
<nntp> aehaeuhe
<nntp> vo ali depois volto
<insano> me too
<galvao> boa noite
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<sistematico> Galvão Tonão?
<sistematico> Tonão Galvão?
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> Tá aí Galvão? Tonão!
<tonao35> rsrsr, boa noite sistematico
<tonao35> sistematico, mue ubuntu ta indicando que to usando o unity 6.6, vc sabe como atualizar para 6.8?
<tonao35> ja tentei aqui mais nao consegui
<sistematico> tonao35: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sistematico> tonao35: Assim não vai?
<tonao35> nao, ja ate baxei o pacote 6.8 deb, instalei mais quando digito unity --version no terminal da 6.6
<tonao35> sistematico, galvao@acer:~$ unity --version
<tonao35> unity 6.6.0
<sistematico> Qual Ubuntu você usa?
<tonao35> 12.10
<sistematico> packages.ubuntu.com/unity
<sistematico> O Unity do Quantal parece ser o 6.8 mesmo.
<tonao35> nao sei pq ta acontecendo isso
<sistematico> tonao35: Seu sistema está atualizado?
<tonao35> ta sim
<sistematico> tonao35: O comando que eu te falei ali em cima funciona?
<tonao35> vou f\zer
<sistematico> tonao35: Digita lsb_release -a
<tonao35> digitei
<sistematico> tonao35: E vê se está usando a versão 12.10 mesmo.
<tonao35> sim, esta
<sistematico> tonao35: Cola seu arquivo /etc/apt/sources.list em http://paste.sistematico.org
<tonao35> comecou dar uns erros no unity essa semana
<tonao35> ok
<tonao35> http://paste.sistematico.org/40
<tonao35> veja ai
<sistematico> tonao35: Agora o /etc/apt/sources.list
<tonao35> permissao negada
<tonao35> abriu aqui
<tonao35> no nautilus
<tonao35> http://paste.sistematico.org/41   veja ai
<sistematico> E o sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade não funciona!?
<tonao35> pelo menos na consulta no terminal da 6.6
<tonao35> acho que meu pc nao ta se dando bem com o ubuntu
<tonao35> tem acontecido algumas coisa meio malucas
<nntp-off> sistematico, http://www.valvesoftware.com/linuxsurvey.php
<nntp-off> aqui em 127.0.0.1 ta cheio de menino hoje uaehueah
<sistematico> nntp-off: Valeu.
<sistematico> Vou sair e daqui a pouco eu volto.
<tiagoscd> boas novas em terras "Ubuntianas"
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/valve-inicia-beta-fechado-steam-ubuntu.html
<paladinn> boa noite familia
<paladinn> firmeza total ?
<mwallacesd> =)
<lipearu-aula> boa noite
<lipearu-aula> ta parado hj aqui
<Maiochi> boa noite
<Rudolf> noite
<Maiochi> duvida sobre instalação do ubuntu posso tirar aqui mesmo?
<lipearu-aula> pode
<Maiochi> minha principal duvida mesmo é a versao, eu tenho um acer 5253 e nele tenho instalado a 12.04 lts
<Maiochi> ta funcionando direito, mas comprei um vostro 3560 é um core i5, 4gb de ram, placa de video AMD Radeon HD 7670M 1GB
<Maiochi> ele ta vindo com windows, mas quero colocar ubuntu
<Maiochi> a duvida é se coloco a 12.04 ou a 12.10
<Ricardo__> 12.04 nem pense
<Ricardo__> suporte pra 5 anos ehreh
<Ricardo__> poe a 12.04 mas cá um ca um
<Maiochi> tb vejo por esse lado Ricardo__, minha preocupação é a placa de video
<Maiochi> ubuntu da conta de gerenciar a placa?
<tonao35> fui, boa noite a todos!!
<Ricardo__> eu tenho radeon 4650
<Ricardo__> e ta rodando bem no kubuntu 12.04
<Maiochi> é, acho que vou ficar com a 04 mesmo
<Maiochi> obrigado ai pela ajuda
<jiraia> alguem ja utilizou o lusca proxy?
<jiraia> ola galera
<lipearu-aula> Ricardo__: pq 12.04 nao?
<Ricardo__> 12.10 nao
<Ricardo__> 12.04 sim
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<lipearu-aula> a sim
<lipearu-aula> tinha entendido errado
<Ricardo__> lts sempre eh melhor
<Ricardo__> suporte longo
<lipearu-aula> tenho uma 8600 e ta legal no 12.04
<Ricardo__> a nao ser q tu seja xiita q goste de reinstalar o sistema a cada 6 meses
<Ricardo__> nao eh meu casop
<lipearu-aula> kkk
<Ricardo__> tanto q uso debian 6 ainda
<Ricardo__> e kubuntu 12.04
<Ricardo__> esse unity nao me agradou
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-07
<tiagoscd> boa noite povo
<tiagoscd> :)
 * rootpt is away: busy
<nntp-off> haha
<nntp> steam on
<nntp> so que meus games nao rodam no linux bad
<zanin> PS3 roda bem os jogos :)
<nntp> steam is now in brazilian reais
<nntp> aeuhuae
<nntp> o qq tem pra linux ?
<nntp> tiagoscd, Ursinha que game tem pra linux ae na steam que vcs pegaram ?
<Rudolf> nntp: http://noticias.uol.com.br/internacional/ultimas-noticias/2012/11/06/eleitor-nos-eua-flagra-urna-que-muda-voto-de-obama-para-romney.htm
<tiagoscd> nntp: ainda não recebemos a chave
<tiagoscd> estamos aguardando ansiosamente
<tiagoscd> :)
<nntp> eu consegui rodar ele aqui
<nntp> mas tipo ele me desconecta depois de um tempo
<nntp> foda
<nntp> eu nao sou autorizado
<tiagoscd> nntp: tem um esquema
<nntp> mas eu ja consegui entrar e mandar uma mensagem aeuhaeuhea
<nntp> sim
<nntp> tiagoscd, to usando esse esquema mas mesmo assim cai eles tao com um firewall bom lah
<tiagoscd> nntp: steam steam://open/games
<tiagoscd> entendi
<tortuguito> ola
<tortuguito> alguem online?
<felipealmeida> Chefe! To cansado pra caralho! Só dou o curso o dia inteiro!
<sistematico> Todos nós.
<Rudolf> WARNING! WARNING!
<Rudolf> WARNING! WARNING!
<Rudolf> WARNING! WARNING!
<felipealmeida> bátima feira da fruta :P
<sistematico> Faltou 1 warning pra ser flood.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<Rudolf> TARGET AQUIRED
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: show no mercy?
<sistematico> ih!!!!
<sistematico> Entendi o que tá rolando só agora.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Fire in the hole!!
<sistematico> Go! Go! Go!
<tiagoscd> uehauheaueha, quanta violência minha gente
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: houve alertas?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: sir, hold fire sir?
<nntp> onts/Arial_Bold.ttf/home/nntp/Steam/steam.sh: linha 113: 15049 Abortado
<nntp> aeuhueah
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: se houve 3 alertas pode mandar chumbo. caso contrário só comunicar
<tiagoscd> ou melhor, notificar :P
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: roger that, sir
<sistematico> As you wish.
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: pvt
<nntp> Q WARNING EH ESSE AE ?
<nntp> saquei
<nntp> toda vez eu fico boiando
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> uhuh
<nntp> haha
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: você recebe memoserv?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: sim
<xGrind> salve \o/
<nntp> http://books.google.com.br/books?id=EeBkxYTHHTIC&printsec=frontcover&hl=pt-BR
<nntp> aehuaheuhae
<Rudolf> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/11/the-spy-in-your-inbox/
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: SIR, hostile target are warned. holding position.
<nntp> hu
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: hueaheuaheauhe, beleza
<tortuguito> alguem
<tortuguito> sabe
<tortuguito> aonde alugo dominio .com.br com privacidade no whois?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: isso existem?
<Rudolf> argh!
<nntp> existe
<nntp> agora me tira uma duvida
<nntp> eu tento entrar num site de chat por exemplo com webcam abre o lance do adobe flash no meu firefox um box pra permitir o acesso e tals
<nntp> pq eu nao consigo clicar nesse bagulho pra liberar meu flash
<nntp> ?
<Rudolf> nntp: o que existe?
<Rudolf> nntp: euheiuheiuehiuehe
<Rudolf> nntp: usando batepapo uol nessa idade?
<nntp> nao eh um outro serviço
<Rudolf> nntp: aham
<nntp> serio Rudolf
<nntp> uol eh coisa de criança aeuhaeu
<Rudolf> por isso estranhei
<Rudolf> mas flash cara
<Rudolf> esquece isso
<nntp> cara eh em flash a parada nao tem como
<Rudolf> nntp: e vc acha mesmo que tem alternativa quando flash da pau?
<Rudolf> nntp: alias tem, apenas 1
<Rudolf> nntp: go to windows
<nntp> nao eh pau
<nntp> Rudolf, eh simplesmente um bugzinho
<Rudolf> nntp: na minha humilde opnião da na mesma
<nntp> nossa rolou um REISUB aqui agora uaehuae
<Rudolf> ???
<nntp> entao
<nntp> nossa explodiu tudo aqui
<nntp> eu tive que usar o sysreq
<nntp> Rudolf,
<nntp> aeh
<nntp> e o flahs nada
<nntp> vou testar o opera pra mim eh o firefox
<xGrind> nntp, qual versao do firefox? qual distro?
<nntp> ubuntu 12.04
<nntp> xo ver a ver
<nntp> 16.0.2
<nntp> funfa nao
<nntp> nem no opera
<xGrind> nntp, aqui ta normal
<nntp> xGrind, pra tocar filme bele agora tem site que pede pra aceitar configuraçao de audio e video
<nntp> saca
<nntp> xGrind, dae eu nao consigo mexer nos boxes
<xGrind> ja instalou o medibuntu, codecs nonfree ?
<nntp> problema nao eh codec eh o box da configuraçao do flash que nao deixa eu clicar nele
<Rudolf> nntp: deve funcionar no windows
<nntp> Rudolf, funfa
<Rudolf> nntp: bingo!
<nntp> eh o jeito eh brincar de ler news na usenet lol
<Rudolf> nntp: nuss
<Rudolf> nntp: usenet com flash
<Rudolf> sacrilégio
<nntp> nntp
<nntp> q nada
<nntp> Rudolf, tem os alt.bin que eh soh o ouro
<Rudolf> wtf?
<nntp> arquivos
<nntp> fresh!
<nntp> e o google takeout
<nntp> nossa esse google takeout eh bacana d+
<xGrind> google takeout ou hangout?
<nntp> takeout
<nntp> nossa tem um post aqui massa
<nntp> Rudolf,  Assunto: The Worst (most popular) Passwords of 2012
<Rudolf> vi
<nntp> http://packetstormsecurity.org/files/117886/Ubuntu-Security-Notice-USN-1623-1.html
<Cauue4> Boa noite
<lucascastro> qual a boa ?
<rf5> obama ta ganhando
<sistematico> Conte-me algo que eu já não saiba.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<rf5> apertado
<rf5> mas ta sistematico
<yokobr> galera, alguem aí tem video hibrido?
 * rootpt @ Alice In Chains - Nutshell.mp3
<darouca> Bom dia, alguém conhece algum programa de estoque que não precise de gráfico? Role direto pelo Terminal?
<nntp> olah!
<Rudolf> nntp: e ae
<nntp> Rudolf, blz ?
<nntp> cara qq o barbadine conecta tanto aqui na minha maquina ?
<nntp> http://barbadine.canonical.com/
<nntp> eh do software center ?
<Xanxo> Olá pessoal! como mudo de canal aqui no Xchat? sou novo neste IRC...
<nntp> Xanxo, escreve "/join #canalquevocequer" sem as aspas
<nntp> e tenta o "/help" ajuda tmb
<Xanxo> aqui neste canal?
<nntp> sim
<Xanxo> obrigado
<nntp> Xanxo, disponha
<Xanxo> já está!!! perfeito. vou testar isto melhor...
<nntp> alguem me fala qq eu faço pra migrar pro gnome do unity ? tem como do modelo que ta no unity meus app mensageiros etc ... ?
<nntp> esse unity eh confuso d+
<insano> nntp:   http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-steam-for-linux-right-now.html
<nntp> insano, eu ja vi
<nntp> insano, funfa nao
<insano> nntp:   vc está usando ubuntu?
<insano> pq vc não desinstala o unity e instala o gnome?
<tonao35> Ursinha, vc tem como me ajudar?
<insano> nntp:   tentou steam steam://open/games ?
<insano> nntp, funfou, funfou
<T3> tonao35, qual eh sua duvida?
<tonao35> T3, o meu ubuntu nao apresenta os aplicativos na lens. eu aperto a tecla super , apresenta arquivos, produtos a venda no amazon, programas para serem instalados , mais os aplicativos sumiram. tenho que abrir pelo terminal
<T3> Ursinha, ajuda o tonao35 :D
<T3> nao sei o que eh lens, nem qual é a tecla super
<tonao35> kkkkkk, T3 boa, rsrsrsr
<tonao35> e ela quem sempre me socorre
<T3> mas sério, qual eh a tecla super?
<tonao35> " windows"
<tonao35> vc usa o unity? T3?
<T3> tonao35, nao, uso o gnome shell
<tonao35> por isso
<felipealmeida> yellow
<T3> o teclado de quem usa unity muda?
<tonao35> mais valeu pela disposicao emajudar, T3
<tonao35> nao, mais a tecla super e bem usada para unity
<T3> mas q tecla eh essa?
<tonao35> pelo menos eu conheço por "super"
<T3> windows?
<T3> shift?
<tonao35> que geralmente vem com o simbolo do windows
<T3> ah bele
<T3> suspeitei desde o principio :)
<tonao35> eu acho que as configuracos do meu note nao sao muito catolico com o ubuntu
<tonao35> ja tive diversos problemas, mais nao desisto
<nntp> insano, funfa nao
<insano> olha só
<insano> vou te passar o comando
<insano> steam steam://install/440
<insano> esse aí instala o team fortress
<insano> tô buscando outros aqui no reddit
<nntp> /home/nntp/Steam/steam.sh: linha 113: 19087 Falha de segmentação  (imagem do núcleo gravada) ${DEBUGGER} "${STEAMROOT}"/${PLATFORM}/${STEAMEXE} "$@"
<xispirito> não
<xispirito> err, errei
<insano> nntp:   aqui funcionou
<nntp> aqui vai nao
<nntp> insano, ta mandando com root ?
<nntp> maior problema desse steam ae vai ser cheater lol se no windwos ja tem no linux vai ter mais ainda
<insano> usuário normal
<nntp> aqui explode
<nntp> lol
<nntp> como root ateh vai so que ele fala que ta ocupado o sv deles
<nntp> c usa o que ? debian ?
<insano> ubuntu
<insano> já fizeram uma versão pro Arch...
<insano> foi rápido
<Rudolf> quero ver fazer "trainer" para linux
<Rudolf> euhiehieuh
<nntp> insano, eh tudo linux
<nntp> eu vou testar esse gnome shell eu acho viu
<insano> é verdade
<insano> não gostei do gnome shell
<insano> tem que testar
<insano> as vezes vc se adapta bem
<nntp> cara o unity que eu nao to gostando
<nntp> tipo assim no inicio foi lindo
<nntp> hoje nao to suportando ele
<insano> o unity não é tão produtivo pra mim
<insano> por isso gosto mais do pantheon
<nntp> unity eh bom de inicio ele eh bonitinho tem uns berenguendengue novo e tals mas sei lah
<insano> me adaptei mais a ele
<nntp> fica confuso com o tempo
<nntp> pantheon ?
<insano> nntp:   meu grande problema foi de produtividade, acho o unity lento
<insano> e cheio de muita coisa que não uso ou nunca usarei
<insano> é, pantheon, do elementary os
<insano> como o elementary ainda tá alfa, não uso ele para produção
<insano> só para coisas mais triviais
<insano> esperando a versão stable para colocar em produção
<vinicius> insano: o elementary vem com midori ne?
<xGrind> vem
<vinicius> xGrind: ja testou ele?
<insano> vinicius:   sim, mas vc pode instalar o firefox tb
<insano> ou o chrome
<insano> etc...
<insano> ele é baseado no ubuntu, então pode instalar tudo que vc instalar no ubuntu
<vinicius> insano: sim sim... mas gostaria de saber uma opiniao sobre o midori em si
<Rudolf> vinicius: que tipo de opnião?
<vinicius> Rudolf: gerenciamneto de memoria
<Rudolf> vinicius: como assim?
<vinicius> Rudolf: e uso de cpu comparado a firefox/chromium
<Rudolf> bem menor fio
<Rudolf> considerando que ele é tosco
<vinicius> Rudolf: tosco=incompativel com 75% dos sites?
<xGrind> vinicius, o midori é mais leve, mas bem mais simples. já foi bem bugado, dava crash toda hora.
<xGrind> hoje já está mais estável.
<vinicius> xGrind: quero testar ele mas ta meio corrido
<insano> vinicius:   o midori não é bom para uso constante
<insano> vinicius:   em termos de memória, não diria que ele é um chrome, mas também não faz economia
<insano> vinicius:   acho que firefox e chrome são os campeões em se tratando de estabilidade e funcionalidades
<vinicius> insano: era isso que queria testar... o chrome no linux ja eh 500x melhor o gerenciamento de memoria, no windows to ate testando o tal do rockmelt
<insano> never ever heard about it
<vinicius> insano: eh.. um desses mods do chrome mas sabe la pq gerencia mto melhor a memoria
<vinicius> insano: e olha q nao suporto add-in gadget qqr dessas m.. pra navegador
<nntp> xispirito, o/ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u25a-qV82-0
<xispirito> nntp: quer tomar um tiro né? lol
<nntp> aeuhaeuhea
<nntp> instala ae
<nntp> sudo apt-get install oneko
<nntp> oneko -tomoyo
<xispirito> ahaehahu
<nntp> aeuhuaehae
<xispirito> alguém aqui usa mrxvt?
<tortuguito> kero
<tortuguito> comer 1 cu
<GuilhermeCunha> Ursinha
<Ursinha> ele confundiu o canal #ubuntu-br com o canal #zona
<GuilhermeCunha> haha
<GuilhermeCunha> :D
<Ursinha> valeu GuilhermeCunha :)
<GuilhermeCunha> ;)
<nntp-00f> tava demorando kkk...
<nntp-00f> galera vo desligar aqui que os raios estao muito violentos hoje por aqui hu a ira do trovao!
<d70> [offtopic] alguem que usa identi.ca , pode me ajudar com um problema de login?
<omelete> d70,  coloca o problema, se alguem souber vai responder
<d70> o seguinte. só consigo fazer login no identi.ca através do site, pelo 'login with twitter', pq as contas estão associadas e tal. Tava querendo usar ele com o hotot. Mesmo através do site, com usuario e senha não consigo abrir.
<d70> prob resolvido.
<Rudolf> d70: como?
<Rudolf> d70: compartilhe
<d70> Rudolf, foi minha pressa. alterei a senha, e esperei
<d70> Rudolf, mas sem alterar a senha, não é possivél.
<d70> Rudolf, pois é como o usuario n tivesse senha.
<Rudolf> tendi
<Meerkat> ola galera boa tarde
<Meerkat> estou rodando ubuntu server 12.10, tentando instalar o jdk
<insano> Meerkat:   tem um instalador automatico
<Rudolf> Messenger vai acabar. Veja como unificar suas contas no Skype | http://idgnow.uol.com.br/internet/2012/11/06/microsoft-confirma-que-skype-substitui-messenger-no-comeco-de-2013/
<Rudolf> que prezepada
<chm0d-780> angry bird é viciante :S
<Sorentto> espera chegar o do star wars
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkk
<chm0d-780> Sorentto,
<chm0d-780> vai ter um do star war?
<chm0d-780> :/
<Marsh> alguem sabe se ubuntu server roda tudo o que o ubuntu desktop roda, ou tem todas as restrições como windows professional pra windows server?
<insano> Marsh:   o ubuntu server é uma versão específica para servidores, mas se você quiser pode instalar a versão desktop nele para ter interface gráfica, uma vez que o ubuntu server vem ser interface gráfica
<Marsh> mas tudo o que roda no ubuntu desktop roda no ubuntu server?
<insano> Marsh:   é bom lembrar que isso demandará mais recursos do servidor em que você estiver instalando
<insano> sim
<Marsh> insano ql firewall vc usa ai no seu ubuntu?
<insano> Marsh:   ahn?
<insano> 0o'
<Marsh> vc nao usa firewall como software?
<Marsh> o.O
<insano> Marsh:   acho que o que eu uso no meu computador não é muito importante
<Marsh> jah ouviu falar do gufw?
<Marsh> eh bom?
<insano> não, nunca ouvi falar
<insano> iptables é bom.
<Marsh> mas o iptables tem que ter tempo pra configurar
<Marsh> mas valeu a dica
<insano> tempo e conhecimento...
<Marsh> sim
<Marsh> concordo
<Marsh> insano para um servidor de arquivos nao sigilosos, me recomenda o ubuntu server ou o ubuntu desktop?
<insano> depende da configuração da máquina, depende de quanto de recursos vc vai precisar...
<Marsh> foi disponibilizado 2GB de RAM e 400GB de HD, com processamento que nem precisa se preocupar
<Marsh> media de 5 usuarios trafegando 1GB por hora
<insano> nesse caso, pela quantidade de RAM, acho que a versão desktop pode afetar "um pouco" o desempenho principalmente depois de logado
<Marsh> a disponibilização de arquivos vai ser via https
<Marsh> sem necessidade de logar no sistema
<Marsh> acha que o ubuntu desktop dá conta?
<insano> se vc não precisar usar interface gráfica pra que a versão desktop?
<insano> logar no sistema...
<insano> não me refiro aos usuários e a forma como eles vão acessar os arquivos
<Marsh> administração mais fácil e testes com aplicativos em ambiente gráfico
<Marsh> por isso que to cogitando o ubuntu desktop
<insano> hmmm
<d70> alguem sabe como faço para "reiniciar" o client samba, estava usando o nautilus para acessar o compartilhamento nas maq win7 normalmente, agora só consigo visualizar os workgroup, qdo clicko para acessar, "Failed to retrieve share list from server" ...
<insano> d70 tentou acessar diretamente pelo endereço smb?
<insano> smb://endereço_da_máquina
<d70> insano, deu certo, valeu, tava tentando com /// barras, mas pq rola isso, sendo q antes tava tudo normal ?
<insano> é o vírus cabal...
<d70> wtf?
<insano> kkkkkkkkk
<insano> just kidding
<Marsh> :D~
<d70> ;)
<nntp> well
<vibedigital> boa noite a todos como fazer update para o OpenDns via script usando um nome de dominio especifico? por ex script em um servidor x pega o endereço.exemplo.com e envia o IP desse endereço para o Opendns
<Spiga> vibedigital, vc quer dividir os IP por DNS?
<Spiga> tipo IP1 IP2 = DNSx IP4 IP5 = DNSy?
<vibedigital> Spiga é o seguinte meu router não suporta enviar Updates para o OpenDns nativamente mas ele envia para o DynDNS. eu tenho um nome de dominio lá e queria fazer com que um servidor fora da minha rede pegasse o endereço desse nome de dominio e enviasse para o OpenDNS
<vibedigital> será que tem como?
<Spiga> para que dar essa volta toda?
<Spiga> seu ip e static ou dynamic?
<vibedigital> dynamic
<Spiga> osso
<Spiga> nas opções do painel de controle do openDNS nao tem nada sobre redirecionamentop
<nntp> configura um no-ip logo
<Spiga> tb acho
<nntp> diretao tem suporte em script
<vibedigital> o router tem suporte a no-ip
<nntp> entao baba
<Spiga> configura no-ip depois vai no opendns e redireciona para seu .
<Spiga> no-ip
<nntp> nossa que duvida pra por no meu sv o nginx ou o apache
<vibedigital> eu achei um script que atualiza o Ip no OpenDns por uma variavel http://pastebin.com/dbFex2mX
<vibedigital> como fazer esse script pegar o ip da url no No-ip e usar pra atualizar? [na linha 17]
<vibedigital> no caso do script ele pega o ip da maquina local que é o que o updater do OpenDns faz. porém eu quero me valer da url que o router vai dar e num servidor fora da rede e atualizar
<paladinn> boa noite familia
<paladinn> firmeza total rapa ?
<nntp> o vibedigital pra que esse rolo inteiro ae mano ? 2 atualizadores ? nao to entendendo isso
<nntp> paladinn, boa
<nntp> vibedigital, eu so fiz uma trama dessa uma vez pra poder pegar um ddns com a porta junto que eu queira que nao era a 80 pq a oi boqueava dae usei 2 servicos agora no teu caso ae pra que 2 ?
<vibedigital> nntp o cliente do Open Dns faz isso de balela
<nntp> nao eh mais facil voce por cliente de open ddns e ip de no-ip pra atualizar com o ip da maquina que da na mesma qe atualizar com o dns ?
<vibedigital> o proprio OpenDns tem um cliente de DDNS
<nntp> vibedigital, entao pra que mirar ele pro no-ip ?
<nntp> vibedigital, ja mira direto pro seu dnsdinamico
<nntp> ou melhor pro ipdinamico
<nntp> nao tem que mudar script nao instala ele no server que ele vai pegar o ip ue pra que pegar dns ? se vc quer na verdade eh um ip
<nntp> pq quando o cliente ddns atualiza... ele ao muda o ip da maquina... ele muda o ip do dnsserver
<nntp> vibedigital, etao vc pode ter mais de 1 cliente rodando e ter 2 dns... que acho que eh isso que tu quer neh pro mesmo ip
<vibedigital> nntp é o seguinte o router(protegido por senha) esta se encarregando de enviar os DNS's do OpenDNS pra minhas maquinas locais via dhcp
<nntp> o modem ta ai ?
<nntp> a senha vc nao tem ?
<vibedigital> mas para as configuraçoes do OpenDNS valerem na rede eu preciso enviar o ip da WAN
<nntp> o opendns vai ver sua maquina com ip externo e nao interno
<vibedigital> o cliente faz isso é só instalar em qualquer máquina local ele faz o update do ip externo
<nntp> entao
<vibedigital> envia ele pro OpenDNS
<nntp> e qual a dificuldade entao ?
<vibedigital> a questão é bem essa não usar o cliente em nenhuma maquina
<nntp> ae tu reseta o modem e pega a senha default
<nntp> e configura ele
<nntp> c ta querendo atualizar o dns sem um cliente pra fazer isso fica complicado
<nntp> eu lembro uma vez que eu usei um client do dyndns antes era de graça... que fazia isso por web com um server web ok
<vibedigital> nntp descobri que ainda da pra acessar o DynDNS de graça
<vibedigital> ja fuçei tanto q descobri ate isso LOL
<nntp> eu tenho uma conta antiga lah se nao expirou
<vibedigital> a dlink tem um serviço parecido com o deles agora
<vibedigital> e não sei pq toda senha q é criada no site da dlink funciona la tbm
<nntp> credo tenho trauma de dlink
<nntp>  kkk
<vibedigital> LOL
<vibedigital> o router aceita DynDns tbm
<nntp> nunca dei conta de por dyndns rodando nos routers sempre tive que baixar client
<nntp> ja o no-ip funfa legal
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-08
<lambertini> alguém ai pra me dar uma mão com uns router ?
<sistematico> lambertini: Fale.
<nntp> o0
<H3ruS> @_@
<nntp> galera toda na ativa na madruga aeuhea
<nntp> bom
<nntp> MarconM, qual eh a sala mesmo do myscripts ?
<nntp> toda vez eu esqueço tenho que por nos fav
<lambertini> sistematico:
<MarconM> nntp: ta no pvt
<lambertini> seguinte, a net veio aqui trocou o modem deles, por um motorola que já é roteador e tem wifi,
<lambertini> só que eu já tinha um tp-link aqui configurado pra minha, rede com forwards pro servidor e etc
<lambertini> ai o cara me colocou essa budega e travou todos os acessos externos que eu havia configurado, ele está na faixa de ip 192.168.0.1 e o  meu tp-link 192.168.1.1
<lambertini> só que não consigo colocar os dois na mesma faixa de ip e abrir as portas nos dois, alguma solução ?
<nntp> lambertini, so a morte nao tem solluçao
<Spiga> lambertini, primeiro nao tem como 2 modem trabalharem juntos
<Spiga> ou e 1 ou e outro
<sistematico> Spiga: Nananinanão..
<sistematico> Negative! Roger That?
<Spiga> sistematico, como router nao
<Spiga> agora 1 brigde outro seguenciador.
<sistematico> Spiga: Eu uso 4 routers e 1 modem aqui como?
<Spiga> sistematico, 2 modem nao funciona junto
<lambertini> então é 1 modem aqui e seriam 2 routers
<lambertini> aqui não tem dois modems
<Spiga> ok
<nntp> ta facil
<Spiga> simples ... vc tem 1 modem que tb faz papel de router?
<sistematico> Spiga: BTW, ele não falou modem, mas se fosse modem, tem como sim.
<lambertini> é um modem com wifi junto
<nntp> lol
<Spiga> sistematico, so a uma forma de 2 modem trabalharem juntas 1 brigde e outro conecta.
<nntp> so se um discar no outro lol
<paladinn> roteador*
<lambertini> sistematico: alguma solução ?
<sistematico> lambertini: A internet funciona normal com as duas faixas de IP, certo?
<Spiga> lambertini, sim ... configura 1 deles como switch so para espalhar a rede.
<Spiga> lambertini, e o outro vc coloca na faixa desejada
<lambertini> sistematico: sim
<nntp> lambertini, so por a lan na faixa de ip do seu antigo router
<sistematico> lambertini: A única coisa que não funciona é conexão de entrada?
<sistematico> lambertini: É isso?
<lambertini> o que não funciona é os acessos externos, tipo apache e ftp
<nntp> ta com ip trocado
<lambertini> o 1 router que é o modem trava
<nntp> poe na dmz o router
<nntp> ou bridge se tiver
<Spiga> lambertini, nao vai funcinnar porque as liberações estao na faixa 1.1 e o que ta predominante e o 0.1
<lambertini> exatamente Spiga
<nntp> justo
<lambertini> eu quero uma solução pra isso
<nntp> entao primeiro tem q mudar isso ae por na mesma faixa
<Spiga> lambertini, simples.
<Spiga> qual deles tem mais porta para LAN?
<lambertini> nntp: não da pra por os dois router nas mesma faixa
<Spiga> lambertini, nao
<nntp> mas noa eh um modem e 1 router ?
<Spiga> vai dar conflito como vc ta pensando
<Spiga> nntp, ele tem 2 modem
<lambertini> não
<Spiga> nao tem 1 modem e 1 router
<lambertini> eu tenho 1 modem
<nntp> 2 modems nao funfa
<lambertini> e 2 routers
<sistematico> Vixi.
<nntp> pra q 2 routers ?
<nntp> um router ta ligado no outro ?
 * sistematico desiste.
<lambertini> mano ce não leu o que eu escrevi ai em cima neh ?
<lambertini> sim
<nntp> ranca
<lambertini> não dah
<Spiga> lambertini, olha 2 router nao trabalham juntos com mesma faixa.
<nntp> exato
<nntp> 2 redes diferentes c vai ter
<Spiga> no seu caso aconselhor fazer o seguinte.
<lambertini> não da pra tirar porque o 1 router já é o modem da net
<Spiga> intao 2 modem
<Spiga> porra
<lambertini> mas eu preciso do 2 router
<lambertini> porque ele espalha as conexões via cabo
<Spiga> lambertini, qual os modelos?
<nntp> nossa entao vamo por partes
<nntp> eh 1 modem e 1 router
<sistematico> lambertini: Eu uso assim aqui em casa velho.
<lambertini> tp-link e motorola
<nntp> o modemeh router
<nntp> modem-router= modem
<lambertini> sistematico: como vc faz?
<sistematico> lambertini: Os dois tão viajando.
<nntp> router = router
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Se deixarem eu falar, eu falo.
<lambertini> fala mano
<nntp> fala sistematico
<sistematico> Seguinte.
<Spiga> nntp, ele ta com 2 modem mas o que ele quer fazer 1 funciona como modem e router e o outro modem ele quer fazer um switch
<Spiga> e isso que ele quer
<nntp> nao funfa nao
<lambertini> Spiga: não é nada disso
<lambertini> fala sistematico
<nntp> neh isso nao
<sistematico> Vishi.
<sistematico> Olha.
<nntp> eh saquei ele tinha 1 modem que nao tinha wifi
<nntp> dae ele tem um router que eh tmb wifi
<nntp> a net meteu um modem wifi
<nntp> e tirou o nao wifi
<paladinn> Store Password For Connection não está respondendo.
<Spiga> aaa ta.
<nntp> ele quer continuar com o wifi dele antigo
<sistematico> lambertini: O router que conecta no modem, pega 1 IP.
<nntp> desliga o wifi do modem
<sistematico> lambertini: O forward você faz no modem para esse IP do router.
<nntp> faz o bridge ou mete o ip do router na dmz
<nntp> e done
<sistematico> lambertini: Já no router o forward é pro IP do PC.
<Spiga> nntp, correto.. configura 1 como swith apenas.
<sistematico> lambertini: Entendeu?
<nntp> yup
<lambertini> sistematico: eu tentei isso ontem, não funcionou
<sistematico> lambertini: Esse modem faz forward de porta?
<nntp> aqui eu fiz modem sv router
<Spiga> deixa 1 modem com wifi+ route e o outro transforma em switch
<lambertini> sistematico: faz sim
<sistematico> lambertini: Funciona sim.
<lambertini> só que só na faixa 192.168.0.1
<sistematico> lambertini: Manda o MODEM pro IP do ROUTER, não o IP da sua máquina!
<sistematico> Entendeu?
<nntp> muda lan e wan no modem
<sistematico> Para velho!
<nntp> wan eh o que vai pro router
<sistematico> Bah.,
<Spiga> deixa o sistematico explicar.
<sistematico> lambertini: No router, você faz o forward pro IP do PC.
<lambertini> não da
<sistematico> lambertini: Pior que dá.
<lambertini> porque o meu servidor tah na faixa 192.168.1.1
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<Spiga> hahuaha
<Spiga> huahaua
<lambertini> que é o do segundo router
<sistematico> Pois é! Aqui é assim tambem.
<lambertini> cara. não da pra por 192.168.1.1 no modem
<sistematico> Aqui eu uso a faixa 192.168.0.0 e 192.168.1.0
<Spiga> sistematico, vc sabe que da para colocar a faixa de ip que a gente quiser no modem ou router?
<Spiga> ops
<Spiga> lambertini, vc sabe que da para colocar a faixa de ip que a gente quiser no modem ou router?
<lambertini> Spiga: da, desde que vc não tenha dois roteadores na mesma faixa
<nntp> da gvt nao dah nao
<lambertini> não sou burro gente
<Spiga> nntp, e travado?
<nntp> Spiga, da gvt eh travado
<nntp> 192.168.25.x
<nntp> lixo
<nntp> 25
<nntp> gvt25
<Spiga> lambertini, todo router + wifi, ele tem uma opção para vc transformar ele como switch, sabia disso?
<lambertini> não sei fazer
<nntp> vamo aprender
<Spiga> lambertini, vou te ensianr.
<Spiga> lambertini, vai no router+wifi seu da tp-link
<lambertini> ok
<lambertini> toh lá
<Spiga> e desabilita o DHCP
<Spiga> e salva
<Spiga> pronto. ele virou switch.
<Spiga> agora.
<lambertini> eu já fiz isso
<Spiga> vc pega o cabo do modem motorola que deve estar
<lambertini> não funcionou
<Spiga> na porta WAN
<Spiga> do tp-link
<Spiga> e coloca na porta de saida do TP-link
<Spiga> aquelas que vao de 1 a 4
<Spiga> pronto ... agora ele virou switch
<nntp> lol
<Spiga> bhuauhahua
<nntp> aehauehea
<Spiga> mas funciona
<nntp> sim
<nntp> mas ele tiro o cabo
<nntp> logo ele volta
<Spiga> sim
<nntp> aqui eu fiz modem server server router wifi
<Spiga> eu prefiro usar como switch
<nntp> eu fico na rede antes do wifi o resto da galera fica depois do wifi
<nntp> eu tenho um swicht aqui jah
<nntp> mas tipo ele em modo swith vira o wifi tmb ?
<nntp> esse detalhe ae eu nao testei
<sistematico> BTW, eu uso DHCP com IP fixo.
<nntp> nah aqui eu botei tudo auto
<nntp> qq emergencia
<nntp> parou sv
<nntp> jogo soh no modem e ta tudo rodando de nvo
<nntp> meu sv faz dhcp e o modem da gvt tmb so que ele nao uso pq o sv eu botei ip estatico
<nntp> mas tem dhcp nele caso parou sv a rede nao para so cabear pro router dd-wrt
<nntp> irll
<Spiga> nntp, tb nunca testei com esse detalhe.
<nntp> eh q tah
<Spiga> nntp, pode funcinar com ad-hoc
<Lambertini> sistematico
<Spiga> algo asism
<nntp> ae Lambertini na area
<Lambertini> alias
<Lambertini> desabilitei o dns
<nntp> eh
<Lambertini> e fudeu com tudo
<Lambertini> eu já tinha feito isso
<Lambertini> agora não consigo nem entrar no admin
<Spiga> nao era DNS
<Spiga> DHCP
<Lambertini> do tp-link
<Spiga> meu querido
<Lambertini> isso
<Lambertini> dhcp
<Spiga> mas vc trocou.
<Lambertini> desabilitei
<Lambertini> e fodeu tudo
<Lambertini> não troquei
<Spiga> o cabo que vai do MODEM
<Lambertini> só falei na hora
<Spiga> e coloca na porta 1?
<Lambertini> sim
<Spiga> ele tem que funcionar como switch
<Lambertini> 169.254.236.56
<nntp> mas ele ta com as maqina com ip dinamico
<Spiga> qual modelo correto do modem .
<Lambertini> ele tah pegando esse endereço loco agora
<Spiga> tp-link o que?
<nntp> as maquinas tao com ip automatico
<nntp> por isso nao funfa o router tava nomeando ip pra elas
<Lambertini> Sim
<Lambertini> vou ter que resetar ele
<Lambertini> de novo
<Spiga> pera
<nntp> ve amarca dele ae
<Spiga> nao precisa resetar.
<Spiga> verifica se o modem da motorola ta com DHCP ativado?
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> está
<Spiga> pois quando ele passar pelo tp-link o pessoal vai pegar a faixa do motorola
<nntp> sim
<Lambertini> Motorola 61346 , Tp-Link B7E66E
<Spiga> pera ai
<Spiga> me da um minuto
<Lambertini> mas não tah acontecendo isso
<nntp> esse tolink ae nao existe nao
<nntp> tp link
<Lambertini> TL wr941nd
<Spiga> Lambertini, faz o seguinte intao ..
<Spiga> Lambertini, reseta o tplink.
<Spiga> em vez de colocar o motorola na porta WAN
<nntp> nem o motorola lol
<nntp> ae sim
<Spiga> deixa ele na porta LAN 1
<Lambertini> ok
<Spiga> ai verifica a faixa de IP
<Spiga> quel ele vai pegar
<Lambertini> vou ver
<Lambertini> vou ter que desconectar aqui
<Lambertini> pra conectar nele
<Lambertini> ja volto
<nntp> router do puro
<Spiga> ok
<Lambertini> nada
<Lambertini> mesma coisa
<Lambertini> 169.254.236.56
<Spiga> mas vc ligou o cabo do motorola nele?
<sistematico> Esse IP num é interno.
<sistematico> Só te falo isso.
<Lambertini> Motorola SURFboard SVG1202
<Spiga> vc ta usando wifi do motorola?
<Spiga> certo.
<nntp> ip que o windwos pega quando ano da dhcp
<nntp> vige
<nntp> eu faria assim
<nntp> tacava o ip do router wan na dmz no modem
<nntp> e pronto
<Spiga> tb.
<Spiga> deixa o modem como 0.1 e router como 1.1.
<nntp> sim e desligava wifi do modem
<nntp> wifi do router eh top
<nntp> Lambertini,  da conta de entrar no modem ?
<nntp> primeiro ve no router qual ip wan que tah lah
<nntp> anota ele ae e vamo pro modem
<Lambertini> nntp vc não tah lendo o que eu toh escrevendo
<nntp> ??
<nntp> to nao
<nntp> repete ae q eu pulei essa parte
<nntp> c nao entra no modem ?
<Lambertini> eu consigo entrar tanto no modem quanto no roteador e etc, se não conseguisse não tava perguntando como fazer .. ehhee
<nntp> bacana entao
<nntp> entra no router
<nntp> ve o ip da wan
<nntp> sai do router e vai pro modem
<nntp> pra gente configurar o modem de acordo com tua wan
<Lambertini> pera, ai toh tentando uma parada aqui 1 m
<nntp> blz
<nntp> o lance eh isso por o ip da wan do router na dmz dentro do modem
<nntp> e desliga a wifi dentro do modem tmb
<Lambertini> não tem como desligar
<nntp> hun?
<Spiga> modem travado?
<paladinn> e esses modem wireless de 400MB
<paladinn> alguem tem
<nntp> entao deixa a wireless nele entao e desliga do tplink
<nntp> mas Lambertini deve desligar sim
<Lambertini> não posso desligar o top link
<nntp> lol
<paladinn> derruba todo mundo
<nntp> Lambertini, entao vai lah em cima no modem motorola tem wireless
<nntp> e desliga
<nntp> e faz o que te falei que vai funfar.. dmz bla bla
<nntp> paladinn, quero um desse
<paladinn> eu vi no shopping dos china aki em sp
<paladinn> caramba, se 300MB 3 antenas pra residencia ja é bom
<paladinn> 400MB ate o outro bairro deve pegar o sinal
<paladinn> kkk
<nntp> bah
<nntp> isso eh bom pra passar filme
<nntp> bom pra tv interativa
<Rudolf> alguém conhece alternativa ao fbreader para ler epub?
<paladinn> nunca li epub
<Rudolf> firefox (epubreader)
<Lambertini1> ai ai
<Lambertini1> triste
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: o que é triste?
<Lambertini1> Rudolf não consigo configurar os roteadores aqui
<Lambertini1> pra funcionar
<Lambertini1> os dois juntos
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: tão exótica assim a configuração do seu ambiente?
<Lambertini1> Rudolf escreve sem acentuação pra mim
<Lambertini1> não entendi, repete sem acento
<pablo_> Alguém pode me ajudar a configurar o som, uso ubuntu 12.10
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: seu ambiente eh tao diferente assim?
<Lambertini1> Rudolf acontece o seguinte
<Lambertini1> A internet da NET, veio em casa e me colocou um modem que tem um roteador integrado, ele é roteador com wifi certo ?
<Lambertini1> só que eu uso um tp-link , antes de ter esse modem aqui,
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: é?
<Lambertini1> Rudolf sem acento , o que ?
<pablo_> Alguém aí pode me dar um help?
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: e vc quer conectar o seu router no router da net?
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: eh isso?
<Lambertini1> sim, na verdade eu estou usando os dois, sai o cabo do modem da net, e entra no meu router, funciona tudo certo, tenho duas redes a do modem é 192.168.0.1 e do meu tp link 192.168.1.1
<Lambertini1> só que dai
<Lambertini1> o modem
<Lambertini1> trava meus acessos externos que tinha configurado
<Lambertini1> não consigo mais acessar ftp nem apache
<nntp> pablo_, hdmi ?
<Lambertini1> no meu servidor
<Lambertini1> que fica na faixa 192.168.1.1 que é do tp link
<nntp> Lambertini1, ja te falei qq c tem q fazer
<pablo_> sim
<Lambertini1> nntp não funciona fio,
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: heuheiuehiuehe
<nntp> Lambertini1, funciona sim..
<Lambertini1> Rudolf ??
<Rudolf> nntp: o que vc falou para ele fazer?
<nntp> pablo_, hdmi vai pelo driver de video
<nntp> Rudolf, falei pra ele por o end da wan do router na dmz do modem e desligar o wifi do modem
<nntp> e claro por na faixa o ip do router com o da wan
<nntp> modem com o router
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: mas o modem/router da net é acessível?
<Lambertini1> sem acentoooooooo
<Lambertini1> ehhaeh
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: você pode configurar ele?
<Lambertini1> Rudolf sem acento
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: muda seu encondiiiiing
<Lambertini1> aonde que muda ?
<Lambertini1> to usando mirc pedreiro
<nntp> pablo_, se voce nao instalar o driver de video corretamente ele nao funciona.
<nntp> lol
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: vish
<nntp> noskill
<nntp> lol
<pablo_> pensava que já estava instalado
<pablo_> tô pesquisando
<Lambertini1> Rudolf vc tem alguma solução ?
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: se vc pode configurar o modem/router da net não sei por que está sofrendo
<pablo_> valeu pela dica
<Rudolf> pablo_: qual a treta pablo?
<Lambertini1> Rudolf porque eu te disse já, porque ele está travando minhas conexoes externas
<Lambertini1> da faixa de ip 192.168.1.1
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: claro, ele não tem o forwarding configurado
<Lambertini1> mas ele está na faixa 192.168.0.1
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: e nem é obrigado a ter
<Lambertini1> Rudolf tem sim
<Lambertini1> eu já fiz
<Lambertini1> e nao funciona do mesmo jeito
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: aaa, vc tem acesso
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: então tu tá errando na conf
<pablo_> sem audio no ubuntu 12.10 com cabo hdmi
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: eu só posso dar um conselho
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: faz direito
<Lambertini1> e, acho que eu vou ter que ver sozinho
<Lambertini1> valeu ai galera
<Rudolf> Lambertini1: vai lá champs
<Rudolf> pablo_: use o mplayer
<Rudolf> pablo_: mplayer -ao alsa:device=hdmi somzão.mp3
<pablo_> através de algum comando no terminal?
<nntp> pablo_, ve ali em cima pertdo da caixa de som primeiro se ta selecionado o hdmi em propriedades de audio
<Rudolf> pablo_: algum com problema em usar o terminal?
<pablo_> não fala nada sobre hdmi
<Rudolf> pablo_: aplay -L
<pablo_> default
<pablo_>     Playback/recording through the PulseAudio sound server
<pablo_> sysdefault:CARD=NVidia
<pablo_>     HDA NVidia, VT1705 Analog
<pablo_>     Default Audio Device
<pablo_> front:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
<pablo_>     HDA NVidia, VT1705 Analog
<pablo_>     Front speakers
<pablo_> surround40:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
<pablo_>     HDA NVidia, VT1705 Analog
<pablo_>     4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers
<pablo_> surround41:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
<pablo_>     HDA NVidia, VT1705 Analog
<pablo_>     4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
<pablo_> surround50:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
<pablo_>     HDA NVidia, VT1705 Analog
<pablo_>     5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers
<pablo_> surround51:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
<pablo_>     HDA NVidia, VT1705 Analog
<pablo_>     5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
<pablo_> surround71:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
<pablo_>     HDA NVidia, VT1705 Analog
<pablo_>     7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers
<pablo_> dmix:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
<pablo_>     HDA NVidia, VT1705 Analog
<pablo_>     Direct sample mixing device
<pablo_> dmix:CARD=NVidia,DEV=2
<pablo_>     HDA NVidia, VT1705 HP
<pablo_>     Direct sample mixing device
<Rudolf> nntp: eu digo ou vc diz?
<pablo_> dsnoop:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
<pablo_>     HDA NVidia, VT1705 Analog
<pablo_>     Direct sample snooping device
<pablo_> dsnoop:CARD=NVidia,DEV=2
<pablo_>     HDA NVidia, VT1705 HP
<pablo_>     Direct sample snooping device
<pablo_> hw:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
<pablo_>     HDA NVidia, VT1705 Analog
<pablo_>     Direct hardware device without any conversions
<nntp> nossa
<pablo_> hw:CARD=NVidia,DEV=2
<pablo_>     HDA NVidia, VT1705 HP
<pablo_>     Direct hardware device without any conversions
<nntp> pablo
<pablo_> plughw:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
<nntp> pera ae
<pablo_>     HDA NVidia, VT1705 Analog
<pablo_>     Hardware device with all software conversions
<nntp> lol
<pablo_> plughw:CARD=NVidia,DEV=2
<pablo_>     HDA NVidia, VT1705 HP
<pablo_>     Hardware device with all software conversions
<pablo_> hdmi:CARD=Generic,DEV=0
<nntp> nsss
<pablo_>     HD-Audio Generic, HDMI 0
<pablo_>     HDMI Audio Output
<pablo_> dmix:CARD=Generic,DEV=3
<pablo_>     HD-Audio Generic, HDMI 0
<Rudolf> eu digo que o topic devia ter letras garrafais
<pablo_>     Direct sample mixing device
<nntp> pablo_, tem um lance que chama pastbin
<pablo_> dsnoop:CARD=Generic,DEV=3
<pablo_>     HD-Audio Generic, HDMI 0
<pablo_>     Direct sample snooping device
<pablo_> hw:CARD=Generic,DEV=3
<pablo_>     HD-Audio Generic, HDMI 0
<pablo_>     Direct hardware device without any conversions
<pablo_> plughw:CARD=Generic,DEV=3
<pablo_>     HD-Audio Generic, HDMI 0
<pablo_>     Hardware device with all software conversions
<nntp> ae sim um flood bem loco
<nntp> eu to tentando ligar meu samba aqui direito
<Rudolf> pablo_: quando precisar enviar mais de tres linhas utilize um site de copiar e colar
<Rudolf> pablo_: aka pastebin.com
<Rudolf> pablo_: ou aplicativos como wgetpaste
<nntp> http://pastebin.com/
<Rudolf> pablo_: seu hdmi tá lindo
<Rudolf> falando nisso
<Rudolf> pablo_: teste com o mplayer, como disse ali acima
<Rudolf> pablo_: se não funcionar com alsa:device=hdmi
<Rudolf> pablo_: tente com alsa:device=hw=3.0
<pablo_> instalando o mplayer
<nntp> falar nisso tem q  ver se o alsamixer nao ta muted
<nntp> por padrao ele eh muted
<pablo_> já verifiquei, ele está com som em todas as saídas
<nntp> e eh plughw a placa dele
<pablo_> mexi em todo o alsamixer pra tentar resolver
<nntp> so tem q mexer no dev 3
<nntp> eu to muito morto pra ver isso agora eu sofri com isso ae tmb
<nntp> aeuhe
<pablo_> hoje é a primeira vez que testo ubuntu
<Rudolf> nntp: que que tem plughw?
<Rudolf> pablo_: foi?
<Rudolf> nntp: aqui bastou um comando
<Rudolf> nntp: com o mplayer
<nntp> mas basicamente eh o driver de video, se ta ok o driver de video proprietario, entao eh o alsa muted ou nao ta setado pra cair no hdmi nas propriedades do asoud.conf
<nntp> mplayer vlc sim eles ja acham mais facil por ai
<nntp> mas pra deixar automatico tem q configurar o device lah no asound.conf
<nntp> /etc/asound.conf
<Rudolf> fulero
<Rudolf> mais automatico que uma linha de comando não existe
<pablo_> pessoal, valeu a tentativa de ajuda, mas vou desistir, essa versão do ubuntu não veio com mplayer, alsa e vários outros
<pablo_> vou pra uma versão anterior
<nntp> Rudolf, http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026
<Rudolf> nntp: já li isso
<Rudolf> vou nanar
<Rudolf> amanhã tem trampu
<nntp> tmb
<nntp> boas
<nntp> inteh!
<oliveiraborges> Fala galera
<Fisico> Rudolf, to cheio de trabalho para fazer em sertãozinho
<Fisico> na graduação
<Fisico> tem um trabalho q eu posso propor alguma coisa para os alunos fazerem
<Fisico> a classe seria os alunos
<Fisico> ao inves de explicar alguma coisa de fisica
<Fisico> to pensando em dar um seminário de linux
<Fisico> as vantagens sobre o windows
<Fisico> tem algum teste q eu possa fazer para mostrar a eficiencia do linux em relação ao windows q lembre ai?
<Rudolf> Fisico: deus me livre
<Rudolf> Fisico: acho que não vale a pena
<Fisico> pq Rudolf?
<Fisico> a unica coisa q eu pensei foi isso
<Rudolf> Fisico: pq windows é melhor em qualquer coisa visual
<Fisico> ah sim, visual sim
<Rudolf> Fisico: seus alunos entendem algo de computação?
<Fisico> nada
<Fisico> mas são os alunos do curso
<Fisico> do IFSP
<Fisico> não são meus
<Fisico> é a graduação Rudolf
<Fisico> são mais adultos
<Rudolf> ummm
<Fisico> é um dos trabalhos
<Rudolf> Fisico: procure por testes de bechmark
<Fisico> q eu tenho q fazer
<Rudolf> Fisico: procure por testes de benchmark
<Fisico> hum
<Rudolf> Fisico: disco, memória
<Fisico> obrigado
<Rudolf> Fisico: exceto video
<Fisico> entendi
<Rudolf> Fisico: você pode partir para a parte de simulação também
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas aí vc precisaria de um projeto pronto a ser simulado (matlab, octave, etc)
<Rudolf> Fisico: alguns programas de calculo de pi, ordenação de valores
<Rudolf> Fisico: e comparar o rendimento na mesma máquina entre os diferentes sistemas operacionais
<Fisico> verdad
<Fisico> verdade Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: eu tenho um programa em python para calculo de pi com escrita em disco por exemplo
<Fisico> aquele programa q vc fez de numeros primos serve será?
<Rudolf> Fisico: dando tempo de calculo e temperatura do processador
<Rudolf> Fisico: sim, creio que sim
<Fisico> depois me manda por favor Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: pode-se até criar gráficos explanatórios
<Fisico> pq ai eu vou levar o notebook e farei no windows na maq virtual
<Fisico> e faço no terminal no linux
<Rudolf> Fisico: vc vai ter que alterar para não calcular a temperatura, já que ele lê direto de um arquivo do linux
<Rudolf> Fisico: ha!
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas aí vc erra
<Fisico> pq
<Rudolf> Fisico: a maquina virtual já sai prejudicada, já que vc tem que dividir o potencial da maquina
<Rudolf> Fisico: o ideal seria dual boot
<Fisico> entendi
<Fisico> mas ele não vão saber mesmo
<Fisico> cara, tem professores de programação lá q só mexem no windows
<Fisico> nem sabem o q é linux
<Rudolf> Fisico: bom, cuidado
<Rudolf> Fisico: basta 1 para desmoronar sua aula
<Fisico> verdade
<nntp> hal o/
<Rudolf> nntp: e ae
<nntp> Rudolf, salve
<atpessoa> bom dia!
<nntp> bom dia pessoa
<Lambertini> sistematico nntp , consegui fazr a parada
<nntp> Lambertini, e como foi que tu resolveu ? conta ae pra gente...
<nntp> bom dia Lambertini e sistematico
<Rudolf> sistematico: e ae Lucas
<Lambertini> nntp bom dia
<Rudolf> Lambertini: e ae, nos conta o milagre dos roteadores
<Lambertini> nntp eu fiz o seguinte, anulei o número do MAC do roteador da net, e deixei que o meu roteador secundário recebece o número da conexão da net
<Lambertini> assim continuo usando os dois, e o wifi dos dois
<Lambertini> em redes diferentes
<Lambertini> Rudolf bom dia
<nntp> 2 wifi pra q ? que zona essa rede sua Lambertini
<nntp> aeuheua
<Rudolf> Lambertini: colocou o seu fisicamente na frente? se sim, pq não usa só ele?
<Lambertini> nntp porque não ? qual a diferença ter duas conexoes wifi ? uma fica na frente da casa e outra fica no fundo
<Lambertini> Rudolf não, não tem como colocar o meu na frente, usei o da net na frente mesmo
<nntp> Lambertini, poe o teu em modo repeater etao
<nntp> Lambertini, vai funcionar uma unica wifi com o sinal ampliado
<nntp> aqui eu tenho isso gm
<nntp> mtb
<nntp> tmb
<nntp> Lambertini, modo repeater
<nntp> ela pega o mesmo ssid e amesma senha
<nntp> e amplia o sinal
<nntp> sem voce ter que ficar desconectando e conectando
<nntp> trocando de ip e tals
<nntp> Rudolf, o que ele fez foi clonar o mac
<Lambertini> nntp mas vc ai deve ter um ap certo ?
<nntp> Lambertini, nao ele eh router mesmo
<Lambertini> não sei fazer isso, uso duas conex
<Lambertini> conexoes mesmo,
<sistematico> Rudolf: Opa!
<sistematico> Lambertini: Opa!
<sistematico> nntp: Opa!
<nntp> sistematico, hal o/
<sistematico> Vou sair e já volto, vou viajar..
<sistematico> uhuhu
<nntp> Lambertini, darrrr
<nntp> sistematico, ae sim
<sistematico> daqui a 1 ou 2h eu to aqui..
<sistematico> valeu..
<Lambertini> falou, boa viagem sebuba
<Lambertini> ops
<Lambertini> sistematico'
<Matheus_Carvalho> BOM DIA GAMBAZADA...
<Lambertini> bom dia
<Ursinha> Matheus_Carvalho, gambazada não, não ofende :x
<Matheus_Carvalho> Ursinha, Buenas =D
<Ursinha> Matheus_Carvalho, XD
<Ursinha> bom dia :)
<Rudolf> Ursinha: ola bela
<Rudolf> Ursinha: deixa ele, cada um expressa o que tem no íntimo do ser
<Rudolf> Ursinha: temos que ser tolerantes com as crianças
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> tava zoando
<Ursinha> pq gambá é corinthiano né
<Rudolf> Ursinha: me too
<Ursinha> e corinthiano não dá
<Ursinha> :x
<Rudolf> Ursinha: na verdade gambá é um "marsupilami"
<Ursinha> aqui em sp gambá é curintia
<Ursinha> :P
<Rudolf> Ursinha: corinthiano é outro bixo
<Rudolf> Ursinha: desses que vivem em presídio
<Matheus_Carvalho> EU AMO MINHA INTERNET_EU AMO MINHA INTERNET_EU AMO MINHA INTERNET
<nntp> Matheus_Carvalho, para de ver porno ae
<Matheus_Carvalho> nntp, porno? uauhhuauhauhaa coitado de mim
<nntp> nossa ubuntu-br força a amizade colocando somente o 12.10 pra baixar pelo site...
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu tenho a iso do 12.04
<nntp> essa hora que eu penso se o ubuntu eh linux mesmo
<fserve> nntp, www.ubuntu.com
<nntp> fserve, sim... eu tava falando do ubuntu-br... thanks anyway
<fserve> eu vi
<fserve> :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> quem ai esta testando o beta da valve?
<nntp> fserve, fica parecendo que ubuntu realmente nao eh pra servidor
<Matheus_Carvalho> enquanto isso em Madagascar . . .
<fserve> nntp, porque?
<nntp> fserve, entra no site ubuntu-br e acha um cd pra servidor com versao estavel
<Matheus_Carvalho> nntp, ubuntu tem a versão para servidor que é ótima
<fserve> cara
<fserve> eu nem sei qual o site do ubuntu-br
<fserve> baixa do ubuntu.com mesmo
<nntp> fserve, lol
<nntp> fserve, vo baixar um debian
<LucasTG> alguem aqui é gay!
<Ursinha> sempre tem um espirito de porco
<default> Ursinha, com esse
<NarfligiX> ou esse =p
<Ursinha> fserve, o site do ubuntu-br é www.ubuntu-br.org
<Ursinha> NarfligiX, entendi ^^
<Ursinha> :)
<fserve> =p
<NarfligiX> skate_forever, você também entra aqui =p
<skate_forever> NarfligiX, pois é!
<skate_forever> NarfligiX, mais pra manter contato com a negada
<NarfligiX> fale a verdade, você está aqui para poder roubar ideias pro arch, skate_forever
<skate_forever> sempre
<skate_forever> :D
<skate_forever> mas você falando isso pode ser problema, já que a Ursinha está por aqui
<skate_forever> temos que manter essas coisas em segredo, queremos conquistar o mundo
<Ursinha> nada, é bom isso :) ter gente querendo roubar idéias pra outras distros significa que o ubuntu é bom o suficiente pra ser copiado ^^
<NarfligiX> que nada, ela acabou de devender a amizade entre distros no facebook, por isso vim desmascarar nossos planos =p
<NarfligiX> *defender
<NarfligiX> é isso aí!
<skate_forever> mas mudando de assunto...
<skate_forever> estou sem paciência para trabalhar essa semana
<NarfligiX> só essa semana? achava q isso era sempre =p
<skate_forever> NarfligiX, é que existem semanas que são mais insuportáveis do que outras!
<skate_forever> e por mais incrível que possa parecer, gosto de trabalhar
<skate_forever> :D
<skate_forever> essa semana o servidor de e-mail começou a zicar, nada contra, mas ubuntu tem dado dor de cabeça
<NarfligiX> rapaz, depois que passei a adotar os 7 passos pra controlar o ego, meus problemas de trabalho diminuíram em 80% e eu estou trabalhando ainda mais tranquilamente...
<skate_forever> NarfligiX, compartilhe esses passos!
<skate_forever> Pois está rolando uma reunião, que parece mais uma briga
<NarfligiX> skate_forever, http://danielkorne.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/7-passos-para-dominar-o-ego.jpg
<skate_forever> NarfligiX, isso é algo "Zen" né?
<skate_forever> Acho que vou mandar para colaboradores!
<skate_forever> auhauha
<NarfligiX> ele é oriundo do budismo, mas explico desde já que não sou budista =p
<skate_forever> só não concordo com o item 6
<skate_forever> mas enfim
<skate_forever> Imprimir e colocar aqui no quadro!
<NarfligiX> eu tenho ele espalhado pela minha casa...
<NarfligiX> no quarto, no meu sanctum (local que medito), no escritório... nunca custa lembrar =p
<skate_forever> meu nível de stress aumentou demais, parei até de ler e estudar!
<Ursinha> muito legal isso ai dos 7 passos :)
<NarfligiX> eu sou agnóstico, mas tem coisas de religiões ou doutrinas religiosas que eu acabo pegando pro meu dia a dia
<NarfligiX> skate_forever, esse passo 6 é importante pois ele é um dos formentos da vaidade...
<skate_forever> hmmmm
<skate_forever> e os outros?
<NarfligiX> todos são voltados para o controle do ego, por isso tem um apelo forte na vaidade também
<NarfligiX> combate à avareza também está bem inserida nos 7 passos
<skate_forever> acho que isso deveria ser espalhado para toda a comunidade de software livre/open source
<NarfligiX> se não for praticado, é só um texto como outro qualquer... não adianta só espalhar, infelizmente, skate_forever =p
<skate_forever> mas espalhando alguns ainda consegue pegar por osmose!
<skate_forever> bom, saindo pra comer, depois voltar a minha tarefa de configurar notificações de email no nagios!
<NarfligiX> bom almoço e trabalho. então
<lala> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<lala> tudo bem
<Lambertini> ô mãe, vê se me manda o dinheiro que eu toh no banheiro e não tem nem papel pra ca...
<Fisico> Rudolf vc tem um programa em python ai com temporizador?
<Rudolf> Fisico: só em casa
<Fisico> hum
<oliveiraborges> Fala galera
<Lambertini> tarde
<oliveiraborges> Como eu olho quanto de memoria, processador etc... Que estou consumindo ?
<Rudolf> oliveiraborges: top / htop / atop
<rogers_talon> ou ps -e (processos) e free -m  (memoria)
<Rudolf> rogers_talon: neste caso watch -n 1 ps -e | free -m ajuda a ver em "tempo real"
<oliveiraborges> Vlw, so o top funcionou
<oliveiraborges> Free - m tb
<Rudolf> oliveiraborges: provavelmente por que você não instalou os outros
<rogers_talon> Rudolf....correto
<oliveiraborges> O nome do pacote e o proprio nome ?
<Rudolf> oliveiraborges: provavel
<Rudolf> oliveiraborges: quando não souber use apt-cache search palavra
<oliveiraborges> E no cent
<oliveiraborges> Htop achei pelo proprio nome
<oliveiraborges> Ta lento, to consumindo tudo.
<Rudolf> oliveiraborges: descobriu o que está deixando lento?
<oliveiraborges> Deve ser pq ta trabalhando postfix mysql
<oliveiraborges> 1 gb de memoria
<oliveiraborges> Acho que nao tem o que fazer, ou tem ? Ele tem que trabalhar mesmo
<Rudolf> oliveiraborges: não sei, tem?
<Rudolf> oliveiraborges: servidor?
<lala> oiiiiiiiiii
<oliveiraborges> Sim.
<Rudolf> lala: hau!
<sorentto> 0.0 hoje parece que ta meio tenso aqui..
<lala> é parece
<sorentto> lala vc se refere ao canal?
<lala> que
<Rudolf> guê!!?
<Lambertini> lol
<sorentto> só posso falar ... que?????
<sorentto> kkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> sorentto: que de queijo?
<sorentto> hsuahsuahushausa depende ...
<sorentto> pode ser de... que . . ria dizer que aqui no trampo estava tenso...
<Rudolf> sorentto: aeeee
<Rudolf> esclarecido
<sorentto> mea culpa
<ferox> Ursinha: podes falar comigo no PVT?
<Rudolf> oO
<sorentto> oia.... acabei de ver que parece que hoje chove, amanha chove e sabado faz sol...
<sorentto> o magavinha
<sorentto> ops
<sorentto> magavilha
<SergioMeneses> lala, maybe here someone can help you
<SergioMeneses> I dont speak Portuguese
<Lambertini> cara, que merda essa chuva
<Lambertini> eu queria ir pra praia
<Lambertini> agora vai chover 47 mm lá
<Lambertini> só porque eu ia
<Lambertini> quando eu não vou faz sol de dar cancer de pele lá
<sorentto> Amanha que é o dia de praia...
<sorentto> ja sai e vai direto
<Lambertini> pois é
<Lambertini> mas vai chover
<Rudolf> aqui já chove
<sorentto> e final de semana???? parece que sai sol?? não dá pra tu ir?
<sorentto> aqui o sol já era
<sorentto> [off-topic] alguem aqui viu prometheus?
<rwestphal> sorentto: eu vi, horrivel o filme
<Rudolf> KKKKK
<Rudolf> k.O.
<sorentto> digamos que estou adquirindo.
<sorentto> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Lambertini> sorentto nada, sou de bauru, ia pra peruibe
<Lambertini> lá tah falando que sabado vai chover 47mm de agua
<sorentto> vixi
<Lambertini> ai não rola
<sorentto> relaxa.. é sempre assim.. sol,sol,sol depois chuva,chuva,chuva..e vira um ciclo
<sorentto> ja to começando a me acostumar a nao marcar nada com muito tempo
<sorentto> hoje mesmo tem sessão it crowd(por causa nntp que me viciou).. isso se nao acabar a força
<sorentto> é quase certeza que chego ensopado hoje... kkkkk
<nntp> aeuhuae sorentto gostou neh ? eu tmb pena que a serie ficou descontinuada
<nntp> sorentto, mas tem muitos episodios da pra curtir
<sorentto> entao
<sorentto> estou tendo que resincronizar as legendas
<sorentto> da terceira temp
<sorentto> assim que finalizar eu pego a 4..
<sorentto> nao sei porque parou.. de certa forma chega a ser melhor que bigbangtheory
<insano> boa tarde...
<insano> boa tarde...
<nntp> boa insano
<insano> nntp:   só resta paciência, steam só dá busy server
<nntp> servidor windows eh foda
<insano> verdade
<insano> veio um amigo meu dizer que tudo que é pago, é melhor...
<Meerkat> graças a deus! insano
<Meerkat> quero que cresça cada vez mais!
<insano> graças a deus que tudo que é pago é melhor?
<insano> crescer o que?
<nntp> tudo que eh pago e eh mais caro eh melhor ae sim
<insano> sei não, há algumas coisas que não fazem sentido...
<wotanskrieger> boa tarde, senhores
<wotanskrieger> http://pastebin.com/CumEv1gu
<insano> boa
<Meerkat> graças a Deus que o server ta lotado
<insano> wotanskrieger:   já pensou em um forum?
<nntp> phpbb
<insano> Meerkat:   verdade, agora todo mundo vai dizer que usa linux
<wotanskrieger> insano: talvez seja bastante abrangente também. Procuro um software que tenha um mecanismo de busca interno e um campo para edição de documentos. Simplesmente isso
<wotanskrieger> insano: Pensei no Vindula, mas o suporte ao software n está dos melhores ainda
<Meerkat> uhum
<insano> wotanskrieger:   acho que seus requisitos estão confusos
<Meerkat> insano, isso é muito bom! vamos reduzir um pouco o monopólio do linux
<Meerkat> ops, da m$
<insano> Meerkat:   respeito sua opinião, mas acho que essa queda de braço não precisa existir
<insano> wotanskrieger:   o que é um campo de edição de documentos...
<wotanskrieger> insano: basicamente eu quero compor páginas. Estas páginas seriam as soluções dos incidentes da empresa. Supondo: Deu bronca no Firefox. Procedimentos: Faça isso e isso. Editou, salvou, criou um permalink e priu! Se eu quiser pesquisar pela solução eu vou no campo de busca e acho. SAcou.?
<Meerkat> insano, concordo! não quero queda de braço! quero que vejam as vantagens do linux como um todo! é a falta disso que gera monopólio
<insano> Meerkat:   isso, por aí...
<nntp> wotanskrieger, um forum faz isso
<insano> Meerkat:   já que o linux é livre, não tem porque fazer questão de market share
<nntp> wotanskrieger, agora tem outras soluçoes web tipo faq mesmo so procurar ae na net ta cheio de programas assim
<insano> wotanskrieger:   isso vai servidor para todas as pessoas ou somente para o suporte?
<nntp> wotanskrieger, http://www.phpmyfaq.de/
<wotanskrieger> insano: só para um grupo de usuarios. Basicamente configuraríamos um servidor de catálogo global
<insano> wotanskrieger:   é para uma equipe de suporte?
<nntp> wotanskrieger, http://www.phpmyfaq.de/features.php
<wotanskrieger> insano: exatamente!
<wotanskrieger> nntp: Essa solução parece ser excelente!
<nntp> wotanskrieger, perfeito topissima!!
<nntp> wotanskrieger, ateh eu to pensando em instalar aqui
<nntp> wotanskrieger, desde 2001
<insano> wotanskrieger:   acho que o ocommon tem essa funcionalidade além de ser ótimo para inventário, reportar incidentes e documentar soluções
<wotanskrieger> insano: ocommon?
<insano> nntp:   essa solução é boa mesmo
<nntp> insano, mais simples que ocommo
<insano> wotanskrieger:   se vc quiser alguma coisa no estilo sharepoint, tem o alfresco
<nntp> insano, alfresco vira buling
<insano> nntp:   sim, muito mais
<insano> wotanskrieger:   ocomon..
<nntp> insano, nome infeliz lol
<insano> hehehe, tosco
<wotanskrieger> caras, essas tres soluções foram BASTANTE convenientes! Analisarei as três com mais calma e verei a viabilidade para nossa realidade
<wotanskrieger> por hora, muito obrigado e espero ser útil tb
<wotanskrieger> grato!
<nntp> wotanskrieger, disponha
<ferox> Ursinha: preciso do seu mini-currículo
<ferox> Ursinha: PVT please
<Ursinha> ferox, lhe respondi em pvt :)
<ferox> Ursinha: Ok
<Marujo> ola
<Marujo> algum programador por aqui?
<Lambertini> #php-br
<Marujo> que colabora a comunidade ubuntu?
<Rudolf> sono!
<Marujo> gostaria de colaborar no desenvolvimento, na comunidade ubuntu Br
<Marujo> alguem poderia dar alguma dica ai de como iniciar?
<Rudolf> sono!
<insano> Marujo:   o que vc pretende fazer?
<Marujo> Gostaria de colaborar com a linguagem de programação C
<Rudolf> sono!
<ferox> Marujo: comece a colaborar para o Kernel
<ferox> Rudolf: todo mundo já sabe que estás com sono brother, o_O
<Marujo> e por onde posso começar?
<ferox> Marujo: RTFM - Read The Fucking Manual.
<insano> Marujo:   use o launchpad
<Rudolf> 17:30 < ferox> Marujo: RTFM - Read The Fucking Manual.
<Rudolf> ferox: to pensando em qual manual ele deve começar, senho educado
<Rudolf> ferox: sono!
<Rudolf> Marujo: senhor, para melhor conduzí-lo nesse caminho sugiro tiagocd ou Ursinha
<ferox> Marujo: To te trollando amigo! Mas é um com começo usar o launchpad
<ferox> Rudolf: HahhaHh! Pois é! Tava só tirando uma! Pra descontrair
<Rudolf> sono!
<Rudolf> pode me chamar de snorlax
<ferox> Rudolf: vc e esse sone hein! Acho que é carência! Queres chamar a atenção de quem? Tem homem ou mulher na jogada?
<Rudolf> ferox: tem muito trabalho e estudo
<Rudolf> ferox: meu dia começa as 7h termina as 2h
<Rudolf> fui, faculdade
<ferox> Rudolf: por aqui tb
<ferox> Rudolf: flws
<ferox> Marujo: vc tem alguma área em foco?
<Marujo> analisar codigos escritos em C
<Marujo> sou inciante no mercado profissional com desenvolvimento. Sou universitario
<Lambertini> alguém aqui já fez um servidor de streeam de audio e vídeo ?
<Rudolf> Lambertini: o SOUL_OF_ROOT
<Lambertini> Rudolf, ele entra sempre?
<[Orca]> boa noite galera
<[Orca]> nossa nao venho a um tempo aqui risada
<[Orca]> alguma novidade?
<Dosvox> f
<[Orca]> ja volto
<orca-br> Oi
<Peste_Bubonica> 0.o
<orca-br> Esse IRC é só em PT-BR?
<Spiga> no.
<Spiga> orca-br, have another ppl here.
<Spiga> tem o pessoal que fala Javanes + PT-PT + casteliano.
<Spiga> igual o Peste_Bubonica ele é da javonia... ao lado da ungria.
<andretyn> orca-br, PT, ES, EN, tamos falando tudo, kkkkkk
<[Orca]> eita
<[Orca]> alguma novidade do ubunto? algo de interessante por ae? meio away do irc. =)
<Spiga> linga oficial la e o javanes.
 * andretyn fala Vulcaniano :)
<nntp> klingon here
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-09
<nntp> t͡ɬɪˈŋɑn xol
 * andretyn entrando no red alert, preparando o phaser e os torpedos fotônicos :)
<Spiga> e o red alert novo ja saiu?
<nntp-vefilme> andretyn, aeuhuaehae a camuflagem klingon eh imbativel
<andretyn> nntp-vefilme, KKKKKKKKKKKK
<[Orca]> eitaaa
<[Orca]> que jogo é esse?
<[Orca]> joguei um jogo parecido com isso.
<[Orca]> acho eu
<nntp-vefilme> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:TheKlingonHamlet.jpg
<Spiga> red alert e red alert.
<Spiga> youtube te mostra
<[Orca]> aaa o jogo que eu joguei erqa pra deficientes visuais, mas eve ter sido baziado aío
<andretyn> [Orca], para ver qualquer novidade sobre o ubuntu/linux/gnu, tenta os sites de noticias, aqui vc terá soh ajuda sobre o Ubuntu/Linux
<Spiga> lol
<[Orca]> nao sei.. mas joguei algo parecido
<nntp-vefilme> http://media.longnow.org/files/2/klingon.jpg
<nntp-vefilme> e um pouco de comedia e trolagem lol
<andretyn> [Orca], mas também conversamos sobre as novidades, quando dá tempo:)
<nntp-vefilme> e as artimanhas do xuxuco tmb neh Ursinha ? lol
<nntp-vefilme> http://media.longnow.org/files/2/klingon.jpg
<nntp-vefilme> vo ver um filme aqui
<nntp-vefilme> the human centipede lol ou sound of my voice ?
<nntp-vefilme> cara muito tosco esse the human centipede 2 lol nem vi o um mas vo ver esse 2 kkk
<andretyn> nntp-vefilme, centopeia humana? é um filme tipo trash? anos 6-0/70?
<nntp-vefilme> andretyn, tem um novo agora o 2
<nntp-vefilme> 2011
<nntp-vefilme> ^
<nntp-vefilme> ^^
<andretyn> nntp-vefilme, karaca, veio, muito louco esse deve ser, hehehehehehehehe
<andretyn> nntp-vefilme, soh vi umas parte do antigo, deu vontade de vomitar, fiquei com o filme gravado na medula, sempre me lembro dele, muitooooooo louuuuuuco ;)
<nntp-vefilme> andretyn, imagina agora com os efeitos
<andretyn> nntp-vefilme, nem quero ver, vou passar longe:))
<nntp-vefilme> andretyn, aeuhaeuhe esse sound of my voice parece mais legal kkk eu vo ver os 2 hoje ao menso tentar lol
<Spiga> como chama aquelas caixinhas na parede onde vai o cabo UTP
<rcbdesigner> buenas
<nntp-vefilme> legal o filme
<matheuscar> boa noite!
<juan_> bom bia
<juan_> como faco pra ver no terminal qual meu 'monitor'?
<juan_> é um samsung, mas nao ta funcionando corretament em 1440*900
<juan_> e tive q reinstalar por problemas no xorg
<juan_> alguma ideia de alguem? obg.
<juan_> meu monitor nao, minha placa de video
<Sorentto> juan_ creio que com lshal .. deixa eu testar que faz tempo que nao uso ele...
<juan_> ta, Sorentto , vc me diz se deu certo?
<juan_> é pq, Sorentto , tenho um syncmaster aqui q n roda d jeit nem um
<juan_> na resolucao 1440.900
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<tiagoscd> bom dia
<felipealmeida> cai e nem vi
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: acontece :)
<felipealmeida> tiagoscd: jogando mto?
<felipealmeida> :P
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: ainda não, aguardando a chave do beta :)
<Fisico> Rudolf seu programa tá funcionando? No windows não roda
<Fisico> dá pau
<felipealmeida> ah, nem sei se devo ganhar uma
<Rudolf> Fisico: eu te disse ontem, é para linux
<Fisico> Rudolf mas teoricamente tinha q rodam em windows
<Fisico> pq não roda
<Fisico> ?
<Matheus_Carvalho> Bom dia a todos
<Rudolf> Fisico: não roda
<Fisico> estranho
<Rudolf> Fisico: ele faz usos de parte do sistema linux
<Rudolf> Fisico: que não existem no windows
<Fisico> nossa
<Fisico> Rudolf eu tava vendo aqui é bem legal o programa
<Fisico> pelo menos na hora que eu comparar o windows com o linux vou falar q np windows nem roda....kkkkkkkkk
<Fisico> tava olhando aqui, essa versão em relação as outras que me mandou, não é muito diferente
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Fisico> kkk
<Fisico> mas vc lembra qual comando e o pq usa-se apenas o sistema linux?
<Rudolf> usa-se apenas no linux por que ele faz leitura de temperatura
<Fisico> temperatura de processamento?
<Rudolf> Fisico: sim
<Rudolf> Fisico: lembra, Peltier?
<Fisico> lembro
<Sorentto> povo... alguem conhece openVZ?
<nntp> bom dia gambazada! bom dia bella Ursinha ! kkk
<Luizcezar> Olá galera, eu posso bloquear Youtube sem utilizar Squid ou desabilitar o flash plugin?
<Luizcezar> no pc próprio mesmo
<nntp> no navegador tem opçao de bloquear url
<nntp> Luizcezar,
<Luizcezar> ouch
<Luizcezar> nas config mesmo?
<nntp> Luizcezar, yep deve ser na parte de conteudo ou segurança
<Peste_Bubonica> dia negada
<nntp> Luizcezar, qual navegador voce usa ?
<Luizcezar> ah sim, valeu nntp, vou tentar.
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, bom dia
<nntp> Luizcezar, ok
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia pessoal
<Danniel-Lara>   http://www.ubuntu-br.org  esta com problemas ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: bom dia
<tiagoscd> obrigado, já estou checando com o pessoal da Canonical
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:  blz é que estou atualizando o site do nosso evento e ia colocar um link na imagem da comunidade ubuntu-br para o site
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: mas pode colocar o link sem problemas
<tiagoscd> logo logo ele volta
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: blz
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: resolvido
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:  valeu
<tiagoscd> :)
<nntp> nntp,
<Guest54180> bom dia
<Rafael_Cunha> Alguém aí do time de tradutores...
<Rafael_Cunha> ?
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<Matheus_Carvalho> Ursinha, lol
<Ursinha> Matheus_Carvalho, ^^
<Rudolf> Matheus_Carvalho: tarrrrde gambá
<Matheus_Carvalho> Rudolf, buenas che ^^
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom gente...té daqui a pouco...vou voltar ao trabaio que hoje a coisa ta puxada
<Matheus_Carvalho> abrass e tenham uma boa tarde
<Rudolf> nntp: http://meninaswtf.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Fode-ou-voa-WTF.png
<Rudolf> nntp: http://meninaswtf.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/MENINAS-WTF-N-26-A-curiosidade-matou-o-gato-tirinha-de-Max-Motta.png
<nntp> Rudolf, eh tem q ficar esperto com elas kkk
<sistematico> Rudolf: Resolvi.
<sistematico> Porem, fazer o Debian ler UFS é tenso, consegui não.
<Rudolf> sistematico: então o que vc resolveu?
<nntp> sistematico, ta q nem ela http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4drucg1A6Xk&feature=watch-vrec
<sistematico> Rudolf: Eu não conseguia entrar no sistema :)
<sistematico> Rudolf: Ficava reiniciando, uhuhuhu
<sistematico> nntp: Eu num vejo vídeos amiguinho, tô no console.
<sistematico> Acabei de me recuperar de um crash feroz aqui, uhuhu
<nntp> sistematico, isso ae neo
<nntp> reisub
<nntp> sysRq REISUB
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> Vishi..
<sistematico> Num entendi nada.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<nntp> sys request
<sistematico> ?
<nntp> nossa a temporada de chuva chegou
<nntp> sysRq + REISUB
<nntp> REISUB - the gentle Linux restart
<sistematico> nntp: Tá, só que o crash num foi no Linux.
<sistematico> :)
<nntp> no frebsd funfa nao ?
<nntp> free
<sistematico> nntp: Num sei.
<nntp> ah funfa sim
<nntp> R: Switch the keyboard from raw mode to XLATE mode
<nntp> E: Send the SIGTERM signal to all processes except init
<nntp> I: Send the SIGKILL signal to all processes except init
<nntp> S: Sync all mounted filesystems
<nntp> U: Remount all mounted filesystems in read-only mode
<nntp> B: Immediately reboot the system, without unmounting partitions or syncing
<nntp> hu!
<sistematico> nntp: Mas quando o sistema fica reiniciando sem parar, como que tu vai usar o SysRq.
<nntp> ae mano tu desliga da tomada tira o juper da placa mae do lado da bateria liga o comp sem ele
<nntp> desliga o comp
<nntp> e poe o jumper de volta
<nntp> dae tu liga de novo o comp com o jmper
<nntp> resetou a bios
<nntp> ae c ve qq tah errado
<sistematico> É um netbook.
<nntp> mmmm
<nntp> ele deve ter esquema de reiniciar a bios
<nntp> ou entao ele ta superaquecendo meu
<sistematico> nntp: Eu resolvi assim: Modo mono-usuário > fsck -pf
<nntp> mmm eh soh o sistema entao que ta reiniciando sozinho nao eh a bios nao
<sistematico> nntp: Era a /var que corrompeu devido a uma montagem errada com o ext4fuse.
<sistematico> nntp: Não.
<sistematico> nntp: Ele reiniciava depois do boot no sistema.
<sistematico> nntp: O Debian funcionava normal.
<nntp> eu pensei que era bios outro dia um programa pediu pra eu fazer um hotplug do hd pra apagar uma marcaçao que a bios fez nele saca
<sistematico> nntp: Tenho o Debian + FreeBSD aqui.
<nntp> ligar e desligar o hd com o comp ligado
<nntp> hunf
<nntp> eu to usando debian agora
<nntp> ubuntu e debian
<sistematico> nntp: Desistiu do FreeBSD?
<nntp> depois eu vo mexer no freebsd eu nao to muito com saco agora nao
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<nntp> cara free c tem que rancar o desktop e esquecer
<nntp> fazer q nem c tah ae
<nntp> ae funfa eu to afimde ver filme
<nntp> falar com as gata no facebook
<nntp> armar uma viagem de fim de ano
<nntp> depois eu mexo com freebsd
<nntp> lol
<nntp> huhuhu
<sistematico> nntp: Gosto é gosto, eu desmarcaria a conversa com as gatas, o filme e a viagem pra mexer no FreeBSD.
<sistematico> nntp: SuperNerd.
<nntp> sistematico, sei como q eh
<nntp> http://media.longnow.org/files/2/klingon.jpg
<sistematico> nntp: Eu num vejo imagem aqui velho.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Já falei.
<nntp> pipoka quando quando esquenta pula fora uaehuae
<nntp> sistematico, tem como ver imagem no console sim
<sistematico> Como?
<sistematico> Nem fala na libaa e framebuffer que num dá aqui.
<sistematico> Imagens como um bonequinho assim: _o_ \o/ |o| /o\ dá..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhhhuhu
<nntp> sistematico,  tem us que nao usam framebuffer nao
<sistematico> nntp: Novo sistema de pacotes do FreeBSD é baseado no SQLite, pkgng.
<nntp> http://www.svgalib.org/rus/zgv/
<sistematico> nntp: Peraí.
<nntp> noframebuffer sistematico  aeuhae
<nntp> esses russo sao foda
<nntp> eles e os japas
<sistematico> nntp: Vou abrir o weechat dentro do tmux porque se esgotaram os terminais aqui.
<sistematico> Pronto.
<nntp> sistematico, tenho cairo dock aqui com icone pegando fogo desktop caixa 3d ta show viu kkk
<sistematico> nntp: Essas bichices eu num curto.
<sistematico> uhhuhuhuhu
<nntp> agora te falo ae a real c nao tem q ter mais do que um terminal ou melhor varios com ssh mano no teu sv e vc num desktop luxo q da pra fazer tudo que tu ta tentando ae da maneira mais complicada kkk
<nntp> sistematico, eh questao de gosto mesmo kkkk
<sistematico> nntp: Não entendi a última questão.
<sistematico> nntp: Poderia repetir de uma maneira clara?
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<nntp> kkkkkkkkk coisa de nerd
<sistematico> c tu escrv tud pel metad eu nu consig le
<sistematico> Tendeu?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> tipo sv=servidor
<nntp> vc= voce
<nntp> c=voce too
<sistematico> Ah! Sim claro!
<Fisico> num guento mais chuva Rudolf
<nntp> nossa aqui ta assim Fisico
<nntp> Fisico, goias nao para de chover vai ser o fds todo assim
<Fisico> q dureza
<nntp> Fisico, essa noite a luz aqui piscou tanto que quase fode meu servidor
<nntp> to sem nobreak
<Sorentto> pessoal.. to dando uma pesquisada aqui, e vi um porre de coisas, mas se alguem puder traduzir.. qual a melhor forma para deletar arquivos com mais de 2 meses por exemplo.
<Fisico> ixi
<sistematico> nntp: Respondendo: tenho 12(o padrão é 6+1 pro X) consoles(porque só vai até o F12) se for por comando é mais de 1000.
<sistematico> nntp: O tmux é um multiplexador de terminal, cada um desses consoles roda uma sessão do tmux, cada sessão eu defini com 20 janelas.
<sistematico> nntp: A vantagem do tmux é ter um número quase infinito de possíveis janelas e poder dar o famoso "detach".
<sistematico> nntp: Eu posso estar aqui conversando, aperto o CTRL+b e depois a tecla d e o tmux vai pra segundo plano, com tudo rodando dentro dele, eu dou um startx, entro no OpenBox ou Gnome, abro um terminal, e digito tmux attach, automagicamente o IRC e tudo mais que eu estava fazendo volta pra tela.
<sistematico> nntp: Entendeu o porque do tmux?
<nntp> interessante
<sistematico> nntp: Por ssh eu faço a mesma coisa, rodo um make buildworld por exemplo(que na minha máquina demora dias), dou um detach e posso fechar a conexão com o SSH, o comando continua rodando aqui normal.
<sistematico> nntp: Sacou?
<sistematico> nntp: Depois eu entro em outra máquina, usando outra sessão SSH, e dou um tmux attach novamente e vejo em que ponto a construção está.
<sistematico> Surreal.
<nntp> kkkk
<sistematico> nntp: BTW o tmux é nativo e foi desenvolvido pelo OpenBSD.
<nntp> sistematico, seu futuro ae http://yieldthought.com/post/12239282034/swapped-my-macbook-for-an-ipad
<sistematico> nntp: A história é interessante.
<sistematico> nntp: Quase como eu, com excessão da parte do Ubuntu :)
 * sistematico detached.
<galvao> boa tarde
<tonao35> onde se encontra suporte p ubuntu?
<Rudolf> tonao35: que tipo de suporte?
<Rudolf> tonao35: contratado?
<tonao35> eu ouvi falar que o ubuntu tem um suporte
<tonao35> de ate 5 anos
<insano> kkkkkkkkkkk
<insano> tonao35:   acho que esse suporte se refere ao tempo em que o sistema pode ser atualizado...
<tonao35> ok
<tonao35> obrigado
<insano> tonao35:   mas a canonical também oferece suporte para empresas
<tonao35> no meu caso nao e empresa
<tonao35> insano, vc usa ubuntu?
<insano> tonao35:   sim
<tonao35> eu to com um problea ha um tempo
<tonao35> vc pode me ajudar?
<insano> olha, o irc já é de certa forma um suporte ao usuário final
<tonao35> eu tenho tentado aqui mais ainda nao resolvi
<tonao35> meu pc e dual boot
<tonao35> e o ubuntu quando e desligado ele ao incinar novamente trava
<insano> ...
<tonao35> tenho que desligar ate ele normalizar
<tonao35> e abrir normal
<insano> trava de que forma? qual seu gerenciador de boot?
<tonao35> grub
<tonao35> como vejo?
<insano> tonao35:   FYI http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop#services
<insano> OK, ele chega na tela de login?
<tonao35> ele fica com a tela roxa, vc so percebe que ta na tela de login pelo som do tambor do ubuntu. mais fica a tela roxa
<tonao35> ja reinstalei o grub mais ainda continua
<tonao35> por sinal instalei o grub 2
<insano> pode ser um problema no lightdm
<tonao35> eu as vezes penso que e algum problema com a configuracao do meu note
<tonao35> pq uso ubuntu desed o 10.04 e so tive problema agora com esse note
<insano> tenta reinstalar o lightdm
<tonao35> e tambem o plymouth nao funciona normal quando ele inicia, fica roxo
<insano> pode ser um problema de video tb
<tonao35> sempre
<tonao35> drive de video?
<insano> sim
<tonao35> eu ja instalei os drives da ati mais nao mudou nada, por sinal a tela ao iniciar fica pior
<MarcoPolo_> Boa tarde
<MarcoPolo_> RUdolf você esta ai?
<insano> tonao35:   já tentou reinstalar o ubuntu?
<MarcoPolo_> pessoal como faço para logar em modo texto um servidor remotamente   de um pc windows
<MarcoPolo_> quero configurar o squid remotamente sem ter a necessidade de logar na maquina onde ele esta instalado
<MarcoPolo_> alguém sabe uma solução que possa me ajudar?:
<Rafael_Cunha> MarcoPolo_ _ telenet?
<MarcoPolo_> no
<Rafael_Cunha> telnet..?
<MarcoPolo_> eu estou rodando o linux virtualizado
<MarcoPolo_> dentro de um 2003
<MarcoPolo_> eu queria ter acesso ao linux
<Rafael_Cunha> ssh?
<MarcoPolo_> sem ter que me deslocar até o servidor
<MarcoPolo_> o que é ssh?
<Rudolf> MarcoPolo_: é o que se usa
<Rudolf> MarcoPolo_: ssh user@ip -p porta
<Rudolf> MarcoPolo_: normalmente não se utiliza "-p porta" se estiver na padrão 22
<MarcoPolo_> ssh  é nativo do windows ou tem que instalar?
<Rudolf> MarcoPolo_: você para fazer isso a partir do windows, precisa de um ssh client, como o putty
<MarcoPolo_> ok
<MarcoPolo_> um instante deixa eu procurar
<Rafael_Cunha> MarcoPolo_ _ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell
<MarcoPolo_> no linux eu preciso instalar o que para usar o ssh
<MarcoPolo_> já é nativo?:
<Rafael_Cunha> openssh
<Rudolf> nativo
<insano> Alguém aí do time de tradução do ubuntu?
<Rudolf> coisa de índio
<Rudolf> MarcoPolo_: para a conexão funcionar, precisa estar com o openssh (servidor) instalado e rodando no linux, ok?
<Rudolf> MarcoPolo_: e eu não usaria a palavra "nativo", já que openssh por exemplo pode ou não ter sido instalado durante a própria instalação do sistema dependendo do administrador
<MarcoPolo_> eu instalei no ubuntu  pra desktop caseiro
<MarcoPolo_> o 12
<MarcoPolo_> creio eu que nao tenha
<Rudolf> dpkg -l |grep ssh
<nntp> tipo
<nntp> MarcoPolo_, tem q configurar
<nntp> MarcoPolo_, abrir a porta e tals
<MarcoPolo_> estou a instalar
<nntp> recomendo mudar o numero da porta pra voce nao ficar sofrendo ataque de rede dos nego atoa que ficam escaneando porta ssh
<MarcoPolo_> certo
<MarcoPolo_> ok vou mudar
<nntp> MarcoPolo_, se for tmb pra entra no teu computador por fora da tua rede local tu tem que abrir a porta no teu modem firewall etc
<MarcoPolo_> é o que eu vou fazer
<tonao35> insano, obrigado pela atenção
<insano> tonao35:   deu certo?
<tonao35> nao
<MarcoPolo_> ele tem algum arquivo conf?
<Rudolf> MarcoPolo_: guiafoca.org
<tonao35> eu to vendo aqui alguns artigos
<Rudolf> MarcoPolo_: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<nntp> MarcoPolo_, tem sim
<insano> tonao35:   já tentou reinstalar o ubuntu?
<tonao35> insano eu to lendo alguns artigos pra ver se encontro alguma coisa
<tonao35> ja reinstalei 2 vzes
<insano> tonao35:   tenta instalar a versão gnome remix
<tonao35> o classico?
<insano> não o gnome remix
<tonao35> como faco pra instalar?
<insano> tonao35:   seu computador é 64bits?
<tonao35> 32bits
<tonao35> aspire one 722 amd dual core c-50
<insano> deixa eu ver aqui o link
<insano> tonao35:   vc usa torrent para baixar?
<tonao35> uso
<tonao35> geralmente baixo pelo torrent
<insano> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu-gnome-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<tonao35> insano, no caso e o ubuntu com desktop gnome
<tonao35> ?
<insano> isso...
<sistematico> tonao35: Esse PC já é 64bits.
<tonao35> sistematico, concerteza??
<sistematico> O meu é bem mais antigo que esse e eu uso Sistema Operacional de 64 bits.
<tonao35> como faco pra saber?
<insano> tonao35:   qual seu processador?
<tonao35> amd dual core c-50
<sistematico> tonao35: http://ubuntued.info/precisa-de-saber-se-o-seu-ubuntu-e-32-ou-64bit
<tonao35> mais tem algum comando que de no terminal pra verificar? sistematico
<sistematico> tonao35: Acabei de colar o link que ensina.
<tonao35> deu 32 bits sistematico
<tonao35> o windows quw veio nela era 32 bits
<insano> tonao35:   é athlon?
<sistematico> tonao35: Link errado.
<tonao35> insano, e um c-50
<tonao35> dual core
<sistematico> tonao35: http://wmarkito.wordpress.com/2010/04/27/meu-computador-suporta-64bits/
<sistematico> tonao35: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags
<sistematico> Veja se retorna o lm e o dtes64
<sistematico> tonao35: Sacou?
<sistematico> tonao35: Outro jeito é rodando o sudo dmidecode -t4
<Rudolf> tonao35: sim, suporta 64-bits
<Rudolf> tonao35: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/AMD#C-30.2C_C-50.2C_C-60.2C_E-350.2C_E-450_series
<sistematico> Ele deve retornar em algum ponto: 64-bit capable
<tonao35> http://paste.sistematico.org/42 de uma olhada
<sistematico> Rudolf: Falei.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Uso um bem mais antigo que o dele e suporta, porque o dele não vai suportar.
<sistematico> Vou sair.
<sistematico> tonao35: Instala o 64 bitsna fé amiguinho.
<tonao35> entao tenho que instalar um ubuntu 64bits? Rudolf?
<tonao35> valeu sistematico, grato
<sistematico> tonao35: Você não TEM, você PODE instalar.
<sistematico> Abraço.
<tonao35> e poderia ser esse o problema
<tonao35> abraço
<insano> tonao35:   vc tinha instalado 32 bits?
<tonao35> o meu esta 32bits insano
<tonao35> ubuntu 12.10 32bits
<insano> não sei se isso poderia causar o problema, pq ele deveria executar sem problemas
<Rudolf> tonao35: IMHO, não creio que vá fazer diferença 32 ou 64.
<Rudolf> tonao35: mas tentar é de graça
<tonao35> certo
<insano> isso, isso
<insano> tenta para ver se pode ser alguma coisa nesse sentido
<tonao35> vou baixar aqui
<nntp-away> eu instalei o 32 bits depois o 64 achei o 64 mais estavel no meu caso 12.04
<insano> nntp-away:   como o 64 bits endereça mais memória faz diferença no desempenho, mas no caso do tonao35 é um problema no ubutu que não executa direito no computador dele
<sergio_br2> posso fazer uma pergunta off-topic? porque os caracteres cecedilha e outros não aparecem aqui?
<insano> onde?
<insano> çççççççççççç
<nntp-away> ç
<nntp-away> na tela dele
<insano> ahuhuahuah
<nntp> de adroid
<insano> androirc?
<tonao35> insano, o 64bis tem melhor desempenho?
<nntp> .aqui tmb nao
<nntp> tem
<insano> tonao35:   sim
<nntp-away> vcs nunca fizeram nem introduçao a informatica kkk
<tonao35> insano, acho que tem duas possibilidades, e a questao da placa de video ou questao do windows que tem um EFi nao entendo direito,
<nntp> yaac
<tonao35> que ta trazendo proble,ma no dual boot
<insano> tonao35:   vc tá usando windows 8?
<tonao35> sim
<insano> tonao35:   mas o problema só vai para máquinas mais novas
<insano> que terão secure boot
<tonao35> ok
<insano> tonao35:   eu acho que é provavel que seja um problema no driver de video
<tonao35> eu to quase certo disso, insano
<tonao35> so que eu instalei o drive do ati e mesmo assim nao resolveu
<tonao35> to baixando o 64 pra reindtalar
<nntp-away> demorei pra instalar meu driver ati direito
<tonao35> nntp-away, e qual o segredo?
<nntp-away> utf-8 eh o certo pra acentos neh insano
<nntp-away> tonao35, usei um tutorial de um japones ae de uma placa que nem era minha tive que instalar coisa que nao tinha no tutorial e deu certo
<nntp> ççç
<nntp> agora têm
<insano> tonao35:   será que o driver não funciona melhor para 64 bits?
<insano> pode ser esse o problema
<insano> nntp-away:   utf-8
<nntp-away> acho que tem nada haver
<nntp-away> insano, entao tava utf-8 no chat aqui mas acho que nao registrou eu tive que por de novo e salvei deu certo
<insano> no android?
<tonao35> nntp-away, vc tem esse tutorial?
<nntp-away> sergio_br2, utf-8
<nntp-away> tonao35, vo te passar
<sergio_br2> estou no Ubuntu mesmo
<nntp> sim
<nntp> agora deu certim
<sergio_br2> estou usando o Pidgin, como faço para passar para utf-8?
<nntp-away> tonao35, agora eh o seguinte o tutorial eh meio tosco saca eh pra uma placa X que nao era a minha eu uso uma 6770 hd
<insano> sergio_br2:   usa o xchat
<tonao35> manda ai eu vejo aqui
<nntp-away> dae ele pedeiu uns pacotes que eu nao tinha instalado c vai ter que ir fazendo o lance com calma ae e lendo tua tela pra ver qq pede a mais pq so o tuto nao serviu pra mim nao e soh copiar e colar e deu certo nao sacou ?
<tonao35> entendi
<sergio_br2> xchat? legal, tem aqui na Central de Programas. Mas gostaria de resolver no Pidgin, ou no Empathy. Alguma dica?
<nntp-away> e a responsa eh tua ! ta ae o lance http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=379481
<nntp-away> sergio_br2, deve te no google
<sergio_br2> blz, valeu, vou procurar
<nntp-away> tonao35, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=379481
<insano> sergio_br2:   dica: google.com.br
<tonao35> ta abrindo aqui
<sergio_br2> haha, sei, uso muito google
<sergio_br2> valeu
<nntp> www.go
<nntp> huauaa
<nntp> Yaaic eh legal
<nntp> so faltou um teclado wireless
<insano> tem um tal de bing aí tb, não sei se presta
<nntp> ae o ao nao acentua aqui
<tonao35> nntp-away, nao vai ser facil nao, mais viu ler aqui e com calma tentar
<tonao35> mais valeu , obrigado
<insano> nntp:   mas aí é tablet?
<nntp-away> tonao35, esse foi o que me salvou mais nenhum outro tentei todos da net e nada foi isso ae mais as manhas aqui que eu fui seguindo no instinto
<tonao35> vou tomar coragem aqui. rsrsr. valeu
<nntp-away> insano, lg dualchip lg p-698f
<insano> bacana se fosse um tablet com teclado, aí sim
<nntp> vou mudar de client pra ver o lance dos acentos
<sergio_br2> meu Pidgin já está em UTF-8
<insano> sergio_br2:   a tap on the back for you
<nntp-away> ISO-8859-1 tenta esse sergio_br2
<sergio_br2> valeu cara
<sergio_br2> vamos ver
<sergio_br2> alguém manda um cedilha aí
<insano> Ç
<insano> ç
<sergio_br2> aeee, tá funfando
<sergio_br2> valeu getne
<nntp> agora tem til
<nntp> nossa esse prog eh loco lol
<nntp> arruma um lance pifa outro
<nntp-away> vamo tentar o 15
<nntp> á
<nntp> .ç
<nntp> ãâáà
<nntp> yeah!
<nntp> áé'aàâãäâççç
<sergio_br2> opa, parece que está aparecendo tudo, nntp
<nntp> mmm aqui ta meio errado pq esse está teu saiu errado aqui
<nntp> <sergio_br2> opa, parece que está aparecend
<sergio_br2> ueh, aki tá normal
<nntp> <sergio_br2> ueh, aki tá normal
<insano> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> ja volto
<sergio_br2> coloquei essas opções no Pidgin: UTF-8, ISO-8859-1, ISO-8859-15
<nntp> tem q escolher 1
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> IRC (Latin/Unicode Hybrid)
<nntp> ISO-8859-15
<nntp> eauhea
<sistematico> Pra pt_BR tá errada.
<nntp> negativo
<nntp> funfa tmb
<sistematico> nntp: Algo funcionar não quer dizer que está certo.
<sistematico> nntp: Se você furar o assoalho do seu carro e pedalar ao invés de usar o motor funcionará.
<nntp> cara tem cobertura sim pro portugues
<sistematico> nntp: Se você comer num copo ao invés do prato, tambem funcionará.
<nntp> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO/IEC_8859-15#cite_note-10
<sergio_br2> uashusahusahusahsuhaushusaus
<nntp> ISO 8859-15 encodes what it refers to as "Latin alphabet no. 9". This character set is used throughout The Americas, Western Europe, Oceania, and much of Africa.
<sergio_br2> caras mais metódicos mano
<sistematico> Todos os ISO funcionam com linguas latinas.
<tonao35> sistematico, eu estudava em colegio publico aqui em salvdor e a merenda, feijao era dada em uma caneca. rsrsrsr
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> nntp: Se usar ISO-8859-2 tambem funcionará.
<sergio_br2> usahaushusahasuhas
<sergio_br2> ahh, eu como feijão numa caneca, qual o problema?
<nntp> sistematico, nao ae nao o 1 pode ser
<sistematico> tonao35: E funciona! Não é?
<sistematico> uhuhu
<nntp> sergio_br2, ta errado o seu
<tonao35> sim, funcional
<nntp> ja volto
<tonao35> sistematico, so fazendo um parentese, instalando o ubuntu 64 bits no meu 32 bits amd fica blz
<tonao35> ?
<nntp> latin/unicode sistematico
<sergio_br2> mas tá errado o que? UTF-8, ISO-8859-1, ISO-8859-15 ?
<nntp> sistematico, agora no telefone nao tem isso
<sergio_br2> unicode tem todos os códigos, devia dar certo aqui sem os ISO
<tonao35> v ou comecar a instalacao
<nntp> sistematico, no meu telefone o Yaaic mirc dele nao tem essa codificaçao
<sistematico> nntp: O padrão é ISO-8859-1 e/ou UTF-8 e/ou UTF-16 para os mais arrojados.
<sistematico> Ou despojados como diria o Arlindo Grund.
<sistematico> nntp: Coloca o *-15 no console pra tu ver a zona que vira :)
<nntp> sistematico, nem
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> nntp: Você não percebe porque a tabela de tradução do Ubuntu é bem estruturada.
<sistematico> tonao35: Instalar 64 no 32 não funciona.
<tonao35> ok
<sistematico> tonao35: Instalar 64 no seu PC funciona.
<tonao35> no meu caso sim entao
<sistematico> tonao35: Normal.
<tonao35> blz valeu
<tonao35> ja baixei aqui
<sergio_br2> *-15
<nntp> pq despojados ?
<nntp> p 16  sistematico
<sistematico> tonao35: Salva teus dados e parte pra uma instalação limpa.
<sergio_br2> q merda é essa de *-15, rsrs
<sistematico> tonao35: Pra quem tá começando, é bem melhor manter a sanidade.
<tonao35> eu faco isso, os dados tao na particao do windows
<tonao35> vou formatar a particao do ubuntu e instalar
<sergio_br2> Agora está UTF-8, UTF-16, ISO-8859-1, está certo?
<sistematico> tonao35: Então sapeca o 64 bits sem dó.
<tonao35> blz, valeu
<nntp> 𝄞
<sergio_br2> mandem uns acentos e cedilha aí para eu ver
<sergio_br2> musiquinha nntp?
<Spiga> nao
<nntp> lol
<Spiga> hauhuauh
<sistematico> sergio_br2: O UTF-16 não é toda distro que tem, nem todo app que aceita.
<Spiga> UTF-8 e seja feliz
<sergio_br2> estou vendo um monte de caracteres japoneses/chineses, e uns aqueles quadrados que indicam erro de codificação
<nntp> Spiga, no meu telefone nao funfa
<Spiga> uia?
<sergio_br2> ⹡
<nntp> 2E61
<sergio_br2> pra mim isso ⹡ é um quadrado, 2E61
<sergio_br2> esses negócios de codificação são um saco quando salvam no windows e vc tenta abrir no gedit
<sistematico> ห
<sergio_br2> só para conferir, o problema está comigo ou no servidor do #ubuntu-br ?
<sistematico> ⵃ
<nntp> ¹²³
<sergio_br2> sistematico: ⵃ
<sergio_br2> isso aí é pessoa em japones?
<sergio_br2> ⵃ - hito, to recebendo certo?
<nntp> °
<sistematico> ⵙ_ⵙ
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<nntp> 0i0
<sistematico> ⵙcⵙ
<sistematico> hhhahahahahaha
<sistematico> Esse é muito fera!
<insano> ⵙ_ⵙ melhor do que emotions
<nntp> ¬¬
<nntp> aeuheauhea
<nntp> ficou band
<nntp> com dual elite
<sistematico> ๏_๏
<nntp> ¬¬
<sistematico> ⵙ๖ⵙ
<insano> quem não tem codificação para ler isso deve tá adorando
<insano> hahuahuhau
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> q nada mano eh tudo bot gravando relaxa ae insano
<sistematico> uhuh
<sistematico> insano: Quem tá com a codificação errada tem que se lascar mesmo.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> É igual corno, todo castigo do mundo é pouco.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<insano> nntp:   não é mais freenode é freebot
<nntp> lol
<insano> tem bot pra todo lado aqui
<insano> sistematico:   não digo o contrário
<sistematico> Atualizando pacotes com o pkgng, me desejem boa sorte ⵙ_ⵙ
<sistematico> Já volto.
<nntp> sistematico, boa sorte!
<sistematico> nntp: Valeu!
<nntp-bot> lol
<insano> ಠ_ಠ
<insano> ♨_♨
<insano> ☹
<Ursinha> ☕
<insano> Ursinha:   é café?
<Ursinha> é café
<Ursinha> :P
<insano> ☺
<xispirito> quem morreu?
<Spiga> o mario
<Spiga> xispirito, conhece o mario
<Spiga> ?
<xispirito> aquele da padaria?
 * xispirito não vai cair nesta denovo
<xispirito> fazia tempo que não via a coisa aqui tão parada
<Spiga> isso
<nntp-bot> mmm
<nntp-bot> ja viu bot fazer mmm
<nntp-bot> ?
<pitoow> nao
<fba> hello galera
<shadowdf> boa noite pessoal
<shallwe> ...
<shallwe> olá galera
<shallwe> o ubuntu tem grub e o kubuntu tem oq? o.O
<sistematico> Mesma coisa.
<shallwe> estou com o kubuntu 12.10 e quero por uma entrada pro windows que sumiu o boot o.O
<shallwe> ele entra direto no kubuntu, só não sei qual arquivo editar :(
<nntp-bot> ae sim Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
<sistematico> shadowdf: Instale o os-prober.
<sistematico> shallwe: Instale o os-prober.
<shallwe> sistematico: blz deixa eu ver aqui
<nntp-bot> credo
<nntp-bot> sistematico, sai de mim
<sistematico> nntp-bot: Querendo saber seu OS :D
<nntp-bot> ixi aqui tem de tudo
<sistematico> Porque todos tem medo do CTCP aqui?
<sistematico> Isso é normal gente, bah..
<nntp-bot> ^^
<sistematico> Tchanam!
<nntp-bot> eh maquinao mano
<nntp-bot> 1,66 ghz
<sistematico> :D
<nntp-bot> o burrao do sistematico
<nntp-bot> irrrrrrr
<sistematico> Sou burrão não rapaz.
<sistematico> Sai fora.
<nntp-bot> burrao eh a maquina mano
<shallwe> lol rodei os-prober e não aconteceu nada no terminal o.O
<sistematico> ah
<nntp-bot> sistematico, tipo aqueles k6-2 500 lembra ?
<nntp-bot> tudo onboard
<nntp-bot> mo burrao
<nntp-bot> kkk e guentava aqueles comp kkkk
<sistematico> shallwe: Tá instalado?
<shallwe> sistematico: sim
<nntp-bot> k6-2 500 burrao da hora!
<sistematico> nntp-bot: Esse PC é um netbook novinho..
<sistematico> É lento, mais é novo.
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> nntp-bot: Meu PC tem um pouco mais de um palmo.
<nntp-bot> sony?
<nntp-bot> vo te mostrar um que tem aqui
<nntp-bot> iii c nao ve foto
<sistematico> Agora vejo, corrigi a parada já..
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<nntp-bot> sistematico, http://www.mini-laptops-and-notebooks.com/sony-vaio-p-series.html
<nntp-bot> aqui tem um desse ae
<nntp-bot> aeuhaeuhea
<nntp-bot> mas eu to usando um deskzao core2due e meu servidor eh um dualcore
<shallwe> nntp-bot: me desculpe mas quando vi o link e vi uma mulher TENTANDO colocar esse notebook no bolso foi hilário hahahaha
<nntp-bot> aqui tem 3 note e 4 desktop
<nntp-bot> aeuhuaeh
<nntp-bot> ele eh mini
<nntp-bot> windwos 7
<nntp-bot> olha a resoluçao de video dele
<nntp-bot> aeuheauhea
<nntp-bot> top d+
<sistematico> nntp-bot: O meu é mais modesto: https://www.megabytecomputadores.com.br/imagem/600/4703/NETBOOK-ACER-D257-1879-ATOM-N570.jpg
<nntp-bot> pra mim eh a melhor marca de notebook
<nntp-bot> o meu eh bem mais modesto
<nntp-bot> aquele mini eh da minha madra
<nntp-bot> tem mais de 10 anos
<nntp-bot> meu note
<nntp-bot> http://www.terraofertas.com.br/hp-pavilion-ze2030br-intel-pentium-1-5ghz-512mb-60gb-15.html?sort=price
<nntp-bot> centrino
<nntp-bot> sistematico, viu ae
<nntp-bot> eu tenho que instalar alguma coisa no nautilus pra ele ver samba ?
<sistematico> nntp-bot: Vi sim.
<sistematico> nntp-bot: Porque não testa?
<sistematico> nntp-bot: smb://usuario@maquina
<nntp-bot> a politica ta de share
<sistematico> Vou sair e já volto.
<nntp> mm tava sem o samba aqui instalado lol
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-10
<hebertsilva> boa noite a todos
<hebertsilva> Ursinha,  bjus querida
<hebertsilva> tiagoscd, tem papo de buteco hj
<hebertsilva> tiagoscd, boa noite
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<tiagoscd> tá no ar
<ibere_SP> boa noite a todos
<hebertsilva> to la
<hebertsilva> tiagoscd,  Ursinha  informação que preciso, sobre half life 3 e exclusiviidade ubuntu ou não algo que preciso saber vou palestrar amanha em recife sobre jogos para ubuntu no lançamento da versão ubuntu 12.10
<felipealmeida> boa noite
<paladinn> alguem sabe como faço pra deixar meu linux com acesso externo do apache
<oliveiraborges> Fala galera
<ibere_SP> tiagoscd, o hangout caiu daqui de sp.
<ibere_SP> tiagoscd, voltou... com lag...
<tiagoscd> ibere_SP: e agora?
<ibere_SP> tiagoscd, caiu de novo... vai e volta...
<tiagoscd> maldito youtube
<tiagoscd> www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<ibere_SP> tiagoscd, relax.... vou me virando por aqui...
<ibere_SP> tiagoscd, voltou. ta blz. valeu man.
<sergio_br2> pow, perdi mai um boteco. Esse foi muito rápido
<nntp> ae
<nntp> samba problema serah que eh o firewall ?
<nntp> falha ao recuperar a lista de compartilhamento do servido
<nntp> linux vs linux
<tiagoscd> ibere_SP: o/
<ibere_SP> tiagoscd, td bem cara?
<nntp> sim eh meu firewall
<hebertsilva> fui-me-se até outra hora
<nntp> caramba eu fritando 2h aqui no samba ou mais o problema tava no iptables lol
<nntp> raios raiso duplos!
<nntp> xispirito, o problema eh o firewall sempre
<xispirito> sempre =D
<xispirito> nntp: qual foi desta vez?
<nntp> samba
<xispirito> err .. eu não me dou bem com samba
<nntp> 3 horas aqui me moendo pra saber qq ta acontecendo com o samba era o iptables bloqueando
<nntp> cara samba eh chato mesmo
<xispirito> eu acho complicado demais
<xispirito> tem que ser mais simples, mais limpo ..
<xispirito> é irritante de ver
<nntp> xispirito, depende do tamanho da organizacao q tu vai lidar
<nntp> xispirito, o samba eh completo esse que eh o problema
<nntp> xispirito, ele tem opçoes pra lidar com diversos tipos de situaçoes
<xispirito> nntp: eu gosto daquelas ferramentas unix-like, pequenas e especializadas
<nntp> xispirito, pode ser simples e pode ser complicado mesmo
<hydra_slz> como registrar meu nickname
<nntp> xispirito, mas o samba com 10 linhas vc faz tmb fica inseguro mas faz
<nntp> hydra_slz, /help
<xispirito> nntp: quando olho para um .config e leio mais vejo mais de cem linhas, penso: "esta deve ser a ferramenta errada"
<hydra_slz> hum.. mas eu digito esse comando aqui mesmo ou em outro local ?
<nntp> pode ser aqui sim
<nntp> hydra_slz, /nickserv register senha email
<nntp> vc registra
<nntp> xispirito, sei lah dependendo do parque de computadores que voce ta lidando da complexidade da empresa vc vai ter que escrever mais de 100 linhas
<nntp> xispirito, mas ae que entra o script bash
<xispirito> aliás, falando em email, alguém sabe de algum que seja bem simples, que não precise de 350 cookies e que não espione o usuário nem peça telefone?
<nntp> ae que entra a programaçao
<xispirito> nntp: programação é outro assunto =D
<nntp> xispirito, vc cria teu lance de fazer firewall teu lance de fazer samba etc
<nntp> xispirito, negativo
<xispirito> ah é sim
<nntp> eu sei um
<xispirito> nntp: então me diga, estou precisando
<nntp> http://login.szn.cz
<nntp> mail.cz
<xispirito> vendo
<xispirito> em, que língua é esta?
<xispirito> russo?
<nntp> tcheco
<xispirito> dai mata o véio
<nntp> kk
<xispirito> eu não acredito que não vou conseguir achar email realmente livre
<nntp> cara kkk
<nntp> que tipo de email c quer ?
<xispirito> um simples, faz a conta, abre no mutt ..
<nntp> Právě jste se stal/a majitelem/kou e-mailové schránky Seznam Email.
<nntp> kk
<xispirito> um que mande e receba mensagens ..
<nntp> cara hotmail pra mim funfa
<xispirito> me nego
<nntp> gmail ?
<xispirito> me nego =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> afffffffffff
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu me odeio
<Matheus_Carvalho> ainda rodando o papo de buteco?
<xispirito> eu odeio os outros
<xispirito> =D
<nntp> xispirito, c eh do contra
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd, ainda ta rolando?
<nntp> xispirito,  escolhe ae
<nntp> xispirito, http://email.about.com/od/freeemailreviews/tp/free_email.htm
<xispirito> nntp: não quero dar número a multinacionais, nem meu telefone, nem enxher meu browser de cookies que dizem tudo que fiz
<nntp> paga entao ue
<nntp> paga por um email
<xispirito> se eu não achar, vou alugar um server
<nntp> xispirito,  o mundo eh capitalista
<nntp> xispirito, vc vive na sociedade de consumo em massa
<xispirito> nntp: isto não quer dizer que eu deva dizer "sim"
<nntp> vou fazer um email pra voce no meu host quer ?
<xispirito> aliás, o contrário, vou tentar de tudo para achar um modo alternativo de fazer
<xispirito> nntp: nah, achjo que vou por um sendmail de pé mesmo =D
<nntp> sem um ipfixo ?
<xispirito> sim, tem meios de fazer ..
<nntp> iiiiiii vai ser barrado na maioria dos servers de email
<nntp> que tem tem mas vao te barrar
<xispirito> azar
<nntp> vai poder mandar email so pro gmail
<nntp> http://email.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=1/XJ&zTi=1&sdn=email&cdn=compute&tm=8&f=00&su=p504.6.342.ip_&tt=6&bt=1&bts=0&zu=http%3A//mail.zoho.com/
<xispirito> acho engraqçado como o pessoal aqui do "software livre" deixou tudo de lado e se entregou as ícones bunitos
<H3ruS> 0.0
<MarconM> xispirito: mas essa hora
<MarconM> 0.0
<xispirito> e tem hora agora? lol
<nntp> xispirito, nntpnet@zoho.com
<nntp> lol
<xispirito> nntp: não, agora encasquetei geral, é sendmail localhost
<nntp> xispirito, ele da os ips pro c fazer o sendmail direito
<xispirito> só se criptografar tudo na saída e abrir no destino
<MarconM> --'
<MarconM> xispirito: to numa correria ta osso
<MarconM> chegando 9 da noite em casa
<MarconM> ''-
<MarconM> #tenso
<xispirito> MarconM: é, eu também estou esgotado de tempo
<MarconM> xispirito: mpd na dzen2 =)
<xispirito> aqui não coube =D
<MarconM> vou colocar o menu suspenso agora
<MarconM> *___*
<nntp> xispirito, Você pode adicionar seu domínio ao Zoho e hospedar emails com base em seu domínio.
<MarconM> xispirito:
<nntp> funfa com ipdinamico
<MarconM> como eu faço um script
<MarconM> tipo a sintaxe
<MarconM> para verificar um arquivo
<xispirito> nntp: não é o que eu quero
<MarconM> tipo .... script.sh filre.log
<xispirito> MarconM: depende do que vocẽ quer verificar
<MarconM> xispirito: filtragem
<MarconM> mas nem sempre oarquivo é o msm
<MarconM> $1 $2
<xispirito> MarconM: mas o arquivo tem palavras em comum?
<MarconM> a para dos PIS dos funcionario
<xispirito> por exemplo: campo 1: bla, campo2: bla
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> mas tipo quando eu colocar script.sh arquivo.log
<xispirito> MarconM: então filtra pelo campo, com grep
<MarconM> como ele vai pegar esse arquivo
<MarconM> e jogar o arquivo
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> jogar no script
<MarconM> para ele analisar
<xispirito> MarconM: o arquivo vai ser argumento do script, o script tem de ser preparado para receber argumentos
<nntp> MarconM, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-sed-grep-awk-print-line-ifithave-three-words/
<xispirito> $@ é um array para todos argumentos que um script recebe
<xispirito> $1 é o argumento 1 e etc
<xispirito> awk"suaFiltragem" < $1 por exemplo
<MarconM> xispirito: blz vamus supor q eu quero afzer um script para procurar por nome marcelo
<xispirito> aha
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> dae eu tenho um arquivo
<MarconM> com varios nomes
<xispirito> você poderia fazer o script receber dois argumentos
<MarconM> sim
<xispirito> o arquivo e o que procurar
<MarconM> $1 $2
<xispirito> supondo, script arquivo marcelo
<xispirito> dai no script, grep "suaFiltragem" $2
<xispirito> pega marecelo
<xispirito> não confundindo o $2 do bash com awk, são coisas diferentes
<MarconM> sim
<nntp> MarconM, tem um livro desse viki ae que eh o top pro c aprener a fazer scripts
<xispirito> MarconM: além do mais, man getopts
<xispirito> isto come muito código, os parsers =D
<MarconM> xispirito:
<MarconM> vou pedi um osciloscopio da china
<MarconM> 100,00
<MarconM> tamanho de um cel
<xispirito> arruma um servidor lá
<xispirito> aha, dai eu quero
<MarconM> estou montando minha lista para pedir
<MarconM> ja deu 200,00
<MarconM> acho q ja fechou
<MarconM> pedir mais q isso vou ser taxado
<MarconM> xispirito: instalando emacs aqui =)
<xispirito> MarconM: http://imagebin.org/235307
<xispirito> não tem espaço, só se fizer outra barra
<xispirito> mas três barras ia ficar exagero dae
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> exagero e feia neh
<xispirito> é, vou esperar a outra tela, dae ponho mpd lá
<nntp> esse cara eh o cara nos scripts MarconM  >> Vivek Gite acha o livro dele na net pro c sacar legal
<nntp> boa noite ae
<xispirito> MarconM: advanced bash scripting guide é uma boa
<s0n1c-> olá
<s0n1c-> estou com um problema serio aki na minha placa de video
<s0n1c-> nao consigo achar o drive pra ela e os drivers que eu baixo nao dao certo
<s0n1c-> eu baixo o drive mais nao consigo instalar
<xispirito> s0n1c-: qual placa?
<s0n1c-> ha ja consegui achar, lol bem na hora
<s0n1c-> valeu xispirito
<xispirito> minha presença amedrontou a placa
<xispirito> claro, sim
<sistematico> Placa Savage S3 Virge.
<sistematico> Ou Diamond Stealth 2.
<sistematico> Essas eu quero ver nego achar o driver.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> BTW, é módulo e não driver.
<altecnologic> Bom dia, necessito de ajuda com o mysar, alguem pode me ajudar?
<nntp> bom dia
<nntp> apt-cache search "irc bot"
<nntp> atualizar bios eh uma adrenalina haha
<Matheus_Carvalho> BOOOMMMM DIIIIIAAAAA GAMBAZADA
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> a realidade eh triste http://br-linux.org/page/396/?q=user%2Fpassword
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu não troco
<nntp> http://gs.statcounter.com/#os-ww-monthly-201109-201209
<nntp>  .act #nntp is a bot!
<Matheus_Carvalho> .act #Matheus_Carvalho
<Matheus_Carvalho> Almoço mode[X]on []off
<insano> nntp-bot:   só tem bot, é? kkkkkkkkkk
<nntp-bot> insano, kkk
<nntp-bot> momoserver eh legal
<nntp-bot> memo
<insano> sim, sim
<insano> sem dúvida
<insano> aliás, IRC é uma ferramenta mal aproveitada
<Matheus_Carvalho> tchu tcha
<nntp-bot> cara dificil eh o povo aprender as coisas viu acho que o cerebro que eh a ferramenta mal aproveitada kkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> tcha tchu tchu tcha
<Matheus_Carvalho> <o/
<Matheus_Carvalho> \o>
<Matheus_Carvalho> \o/
<Matheus_Carvalho> <o>
<nntp-bot> ta vendo ae o Matheus_Carvalho  estilo sem cerebro insano
<insano> nntp-bot:   só 10%, pow
<nntp-bot> insano, nem isso
<insano> e depois eu que sou insano
<Matheus_Carvalho> nntp-bot, =X
<nntp-bot> kkk
<insano> hehehehhe
<nntp-bot> xuxa kkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> aerolitos? do chaves?
<Matheus_Carvalho> :D
<insano> saindo aqui
<nntp-bot> kkk eu vo pegar o rango ali tmb
 * insano foi comprar um mocotó
<Matheus_Carvalho> xiiiiiii...so pq eu cheguei
<Matheus_Carvalho> ta bom...
<Matheus_Carvalho> tbm vo ranga
<Matheus_Carvalho> (denovo)
<Matheus_Carvalho> =D
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<xGrind> boa
<Matheus_Carvalho> EEEEEEEEEEEEPAAAAAAAAAAa
<Matheus_Carvalho> SARTEI..!
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd, zoiudo...blz?! =D
<rsser> ai
<rsser> não existe conky for windows ?
<Spiga> trampa no sabado e osso
<Raff> eu to com uma vm aqui, queria saber, pra eu ter um ip diferente na rede tenho que usar configuraçao NAT ?
<Spiga> pera ai que to no telefone.
<oliveiraborges> Ralf
<Spiga> Raff, nao exatamente.
<Spiga> Raff, vc ira direcionar algo para essa VM?
<Raff> eh soh o seguinte vou monitorar a maquina com a nagios, usando snmp
<Spiga> Raff, aconselho colocar 1 placa de rede extra e ativar como fisica na VM para ela ter um trafego diferenciado do sistema principal.
<Spiga> ai vc pode fazer todo processo de nat jogando para VM sem problemas
<Raff> tenho duas placas de rede aqui no meu computador, isso ajuda ? poderia colocar a vm usando uma placa de rede ?
<Spiga> Raff, sim.
<Spiga> Raff, se vc usar a placa de rede virtual vc nao vai conseguir fazer direcionamento no trafego
<Aerolitus> nntp-bot: gosta de memo eh
<tonao35> tiagoscd, boa tarde
<Raff> Spiga, tu sabe como eu faço pra configurar no vmware pra vm usar a outra placa de rede que eu tenho ?
<Spiga> vc precisa desligar a VM.. entrar nas configuração de hardware.
<Spiga> excluir a placa virtual
<Spiga> e adicionar a fisica
<jxajro> Saudações linuxistas a todos os meus kamaradoj!
<jxajro> Viu? Alguém pode me dar uma ajudinha....quem sabe aqui o que é Matchbox? Ou programa para digitalização de vinil...
<Spiga> jxajro, vitrola + cabo RCA + adaptador RCA to P2 + computador = seja feliz.
<jxajro> Oi spiga? Só isso?! Cetábrinkando!
<jxajro> Viu? Eu perguntei porque antigamente eu usava o Matchbox para W98...e depois XP. No linux nem imagino como começo a pesquisar o assunto.
<jxajro> tava pensando em jogar jukebox matchbox linux mas eu ia começar uma longa perigrinação virtual.
<jxajro> peregrinação.
<Lau_> alguem ae joga MMORPG?
<Lau_> como jogo priston no ubuntu?
<Matheus_Carvalho> bueeeeeeeenasss tardes gambazada
<YokoBR> galera, não consigo fazer funcionar minha broadcom 4313
<Matheus_Carvalho> ai ai ai
<YokoBR> alguem tem a broadcom 4313 ai?
<Matheus_Carvalho> não
<Aerolitus> isto é o que, wifi?
<YokoBR> isso
<YokoBR> eu instalei um driver pelo jockey que quase funcionava, mas não conectava...
<YokoBR> e ficava como eth1 no lugar de wlan0
<Aerolitus> ah, eu tinha uma que mostrava as redes mas não conectava
<Aerolitus> dava vontade de quebrar
<Aerolitus> (de fato, eu arranquei ela do note mais tarde)
<nntp-bot> oi
<H3ruS> Aerolitus: tu podia escolher um nick definitivo neh
<Aerolitus> MarconM: é .. tem muito xispirito
<Aerolitus> eu sou o Aerolitus \o/
<nntp> que nick feio
<Aerolitus> haeheahu
<Aerolitus> melhor que nntp =D
<nntp> Aerolitus, nunca
<MarconM> kmkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> Aerolitus, nntp eh compacto
<nntp> Aerolitus, feio
<MarconM> gosta de coisa pequena 0.0
<MarconM> compacta
 * MarconM se esconde
<Aerolitus> err
<MarconM> Aerolitus: 7 temporada de sobranatural
<MarconM> Aerolitus: um seriado q tu vai adorar
<MarconM> FRINGE
<Aerolitus> err
<nntp> fringe eh bom lol
<nntp> aerolitus eh it crowd
<nntp> e dos zombie que ele gosta
<nntp> walking dead
<Aerolitus> eu gosto de molotov também
<nntp> nunca vi
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> AEUHAUEHAUEHA
<Aerolitus> vai ver quando a coisa ficar feia =D
<MarconM> nntp: coquitel molotv
<MarconM> é russo ... mistura explosiva numa garrafa com um pano em cima
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> acende o pano
<Aerolitus> eee \o/
<nntp> mmm
<MarconM> e joga =)
<MarconM> dae corre
<MarconM> \o/
<Aerolitus> é a idéia
<nntp> na grecia que ta tendo disso ae
<Aerolitus> são Aerolitus flamejantes o.0
<Aerolitus> irrá, eu um bom nome de domínio isto
<Aerolitus> achei =D
<nntp> nossa a luz aqui ta piscando
<nntp> nome de zine hacker
<nntp> ensina as receita de bolo e tals
<MarconM> Uia
<MarconM> Aerolitus: a parada la do scripot nao funfoi nao
<nntp> aerolitos flamejantes n22
<MarconM> sed com var nao rolou
<nntp> awk
<MarconM> nntp: nao é iso nao
<nntp> mm
<nntp> Spiga, ta pirateando os vinil ?
<Spiga> to nada
<Spiga> o cara ai ta fazendo as coisas.
<nntp> Spiga, tem q gravar ue
<Aerolitus> sed s/`echo $var`/`echo $var2`/g
<Aerolitus> tem que ser criativo =D
<Spiga> so dei as dicas
<Aerolitus> ps: nunca testei, pode ser que de certo
<nntp> Spiga, ah sim
<Spiga> to lendo livro aki..
<nntp> Spiga, tenho uma pah de vinis aqui
<Spiga> aproveitando que nao tem nada para fazer
<Spiga> no trampo
<nntp> Spiga, bacana
<nntp> Spiga, boa leitura
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu tbm to lendo
<Matheus_Carvalho> :D
<Aerolitus> aliás, alguém aqui usa gecko-media-player?
<Matheus_Carvalho> gibi
<Aerolitus> está tocando tudo, menos flac ..
<nntp> ^^
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu mal sei o que é mp3
<Matheus_Carvalho> tu vem me fala em flac
<Matheus_Carvalho> que isso
<Matheus_Carvalho> ???
<Aerolitus> hauehaehu
<nntp> flac eh mp3 opensource
<Aerolitus> free lossless audio codec
<Matheus_Carvalho> ahhh véi hoje eu to lesado
<Aerolitus> é bem mais porradaque mp3, a qualidade é lá em cima
<Matheus_Carvalho> não consigo pensa em nada
<nntp> mas nada que eh de graça vira
<Matheus_Carvalho> ué
<Matheus_Carvalho> pq não?
<Aerolitus> nntp: como assim?
<Aerolitus> eununca paguei por um software ..
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu tbm não
<nntp> Aerolitus, voce nao serve de base
<nntp> ninguem aqui server
<nntp> serve
<Aerolitus> o.0
<nntp> aqui eh um canal de gente que procurar coisa livre
<Matheus_Carvalho> agora não entendi
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> o que manda no mundo eh windows jogo pago tudo pago etc
<nntp> ja viu coca cola de graça ?
<nntp> tem nao
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu ja to com lag...o processador agora quase deu pau
<Aerolitus> apache colou ..
<Aerolitus> mysql colou ..
<Aerolitus> php colou ..
<Aerolitus> quer que eu continue?
<Matheus_Carvalho> apache é aquele cara das tribo de indio?
<Matheus_Carvalho> param...param
<matheuscar> Saudade do mIRC, ICQ!! época boa... ligação discada!! XDDD
<Matheus_Carvalho> =D
<nntp> Aerolitus, isso ae vou te falar pq colou pq a comunidade academica que começou a usar e servidor de internet nao chega a ser uma coisa muito comercial ao menos no inicio nao era
<matheuscar> tempão q nao entrava em IRC
<nntp> Aerolitus, entao o que pega sao coisas que nao tem mercado
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu tbm
<Aerolitus> nntp: no fim, sempre o livre vence
<Matheus_Carvalho> tempao que não entro no irc
<Aerolitus> vide tcp/ip
<nntp> Aerolitus, nao
<Matheus_Carvalho> Aerolitus é o xisprito?
<nntp> sim
<Aerolitus> aha
<nntp> kk
<Matheus_Carvalho> owwww zé oreia....kd o churras?
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> ae vo ali
<matheuscar> quem viu o papo de buteco ontem?
<Aerolitus> matheuscar: ahhuea
<Aerolitus> opa
<Aerolitus> mas tem dois o.0
<matheuscar> dois oq?
<Matheus_Carvalho> ?!
<Aerolitus> dois Matheus
<matheuscar> ah tahh
<matheuscar> kkkkkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> esse ai roubou meu nome...
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhauhauhauha
<Matheus_Carvalho> legal era o pessoal do papo que falava com ele como se fosse eu
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkk
<matheuscar> hauahauhauhauaha
<matheuscar> Matheus R. Carvalho, prazer
<matheuscar> rsrsrs
<matheuscar> ia deixar Matheus Carvalho... ia causar confusão!!!
<matheuscar> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> como assim prazer véi...
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhahuauhauhauha
<matheuscar> meu nome completo é Matheus  Rezende Carvalho, prazer!
<matheuscar> kkkkkk
<Aerolitus> arre aehuauhea
<MarconM> Aerolitus:
<MarconM> nao pode usar var no sed
<matheuscar> tanto tempo sem IRC... só lembro dos cmds /list e /nick
<matheuscar> hauahauhauha
<matheuscar> ja eh um começo!
<MarconM> as cara do bash quase me baterão
<MarconM> <zendeavor> MarconM: so, again. you don't put shell variables inside sed expressions.
<MarconM> 0.0
<matheuscar> lembrei de um script do win98 chamado de avalanche. alguem ja ouviu falar?
<Aerolitus> MarconM: e com echo ``
<Aerolitus> ?
<MarconM> Aerolitus: nada
<MarconM> Aerolitus: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/021
<Aerolitus> irrá
<MarconM> Aerolitus: tem o ed e o rep
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> para manupular todos os texto dentro de um diretorio
<MarconM> chessuis \o/
<Aerolitus> não me fala em ed
<Aerolitus> aha, este treco me deu um trabalho um dia lá nos bsd
<MarconM> Aerolitus: por que
<Aerolitus> uma parada lá
<Aerolitus> ultra secreta o.0
<MarconM> Aerolitus: 0.0
<MarconM> Aerolitus: consegui .. eu soh preciso exportar para outro arquivo agora
<MarconM> tipo
<MarconM> file.bkp
<Matheus_Carvalho> que tenso
<Ursinha> nntp-bot, to usando xchat :P
<Matheus_Carvalho> Ursinha, *-* buenas *-*
<nntp-bot> Ursinha, tava pensando que tu era mais um bot kkk :/
<Ursinha> sou bot não
<Ursinha> Matheus_Carvalho, oi oi :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> cruiiiiiiiiiiiizes
<Matheus_Carvalho> minha cadeira quebro um pé e eu fui pro chão
<Matheus_Carvalho> =X
<Matheus_Carvalho> até isso ta contra mim hoje
<matheuscar> Ursinha, boa noite
<matheuscar> agora to lembrando como usar o IRC!! usar TAB para completar nickname!! rsrs
<matheuscar> Matheus_Carvalho, oh loko
<matheuscar> aki em casa uso cadeiras de plasticos para evitar acidente desse! hehe
<go_Matheus_Carva> pqp
<go_Matheus_Carva> agora meu nome ja esta sendo usado
<go_Matheus_Carva> e fico caindo toda hora
<matheuscar> go_Matheus_Carva, 0.0
<go_Matheus_Carva> agora caiu
<go_Matheus_Carva> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<matheuscar> não sou eu, viu xará!!!! kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> eu sei
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> é minha net que é ruim mesmo
<Matheus_Carvalho> huauhauhauhauha
<Matheus_Carvalho> cara...não tem noção do tamanho do tombo que cai aqui =X
<matheuscar> tive que colocar o meu roteador em um lugar melhor. agora estou com 4 pontos de sinal wi-fi
<matheuscar> funcionanu mto bem
<Aerolitus> MarconM: conseguiu?
<Matheus_Carvalho> chão chão chão...tchu tcha...tchu tchu tcha
<MarconM> Aerolitus: ainda nao
<Matheus_Carvalho> o roteador eu coloco em tudo que é lugar aqui tbm...
<Matheus_Carvalho> o problewma é fazer ele funciona
<matheuscar> Matheus_Carvalho, IRC ainda continua agitado no sábado?? rsrs
<Aerolitus> eu gosto de cabos =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> matheuscar, nem tanto cara...
<Matheus_Carvalho> as coisas andam muito paradas
<Aerolitus> twm dia que é muvuca, hoje está parado ..
<Matheus_Carvalho> verdade
<Matheus_Carvalho> o xisprito não quis paga o churras hoje
<Matheus_Carvalho> ai ta todo mundo de mal com ele
<Aerolitus> aha
<Matheus_Carvalho> nem me fala em churras véi...
<Matheus_Carvalho> hoje to com a parentaiada tudo aqui em casa
<MarconM> auehauehauhaea
<MarconM> Matheus_Carvalho: nem me diga fim do ano todos os parentes vai vir para ca
<MarconM> 6 pessoas aqui em casa
<MarconM> primo prima tio tia :S
<MarconM> tenso
<Matheus_Carvalho> aqui é eu pai e a mãe
<Matheus_Carvalho> ai a luana (minha namorada)
<Matheus_Carvalho> geralmente
<Matheus_Carvalho> hoje tem 13 parentes aqui
<Matheus_Carvalho> tudo vão fica pra janta
<MarconM> 0.0
<Matheus_Carvalho> ou seja...matheus vai estudar hoje: NÃO...!
<Aerolitus> ah, quando a parentada chega é para matar
<MarconM> Aerolitus: ja fiz até um stderr =)
<Aerolitus> MarconM: seu negócio ai é getopts
<MarconM> Aerolitus: q isso
<Aerolitus> te resolve toda a parada do parser
<Aerolitus> getopts é uma função builtin do bash
<matheuscar> Matheus_Carvalho e Aerolitus, voltei. humm
<matheuscar> lembro q há um tempão tinha um canal da minha cidade #Saojoaodelrei na rede BrasIRC, se não me engano
<matheuscar> Falando em comida acima... Hoje almocei CHARUTO com recheio de quibe!!! SEM NOÇÃO!
<Matheus_Carvalho> deu ré no quibe matheuscar ?
<matheuscar> tá doido?? kkkkkkkkkkkk
<matheuscar> charuto tradicionalmente tem recheio com arroz e carne moída...
<Matheus_Carvalho> bah to ficando com fome
<Matheus_Carvalho> charuto?!
<Matheus_Carvalho> que qui é isso?
<Matheus_Carvalho> conheço só aquele de fuma
<MarconM> Aerolitus: preciso de outro monitor
<matheuscar> comida turca. tem outro nome so q em turco, acho
<Matheus_Carvalho> hmmmm
<MarconM> Aerolitus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT-eFa-2KI4
<Matheus_Carvalho> tchu tchu tchu tchu
<Matheus_Carvalho> tchu tchu tchu tchu
<Matheus_Carvalho> cambi deian
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhuuuu
<MarconM> Matheus_Carvalho: plix ... dont flood principalmente com funk =)
<Matheus_Carvalho> não é funk powww
<Matheus_Carvalho> é ac dc
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> aaa
<MarconM> entao pode =)
<Matheus_Carvalho> ta...desculpa por não saber ingreis
<MarconM> Matheus_Carvalho: ta discurpado =)
<MarconM> auehauehuaehauehaeuaha
<Matheus_Carvalho> ja vorto
<Matheus_Carvalho> vo nu mercado compra fruita e carne pro churras :D
<Matheus_Carvalho> afk aqui
<nntp-bot> eu vo ali rechear a massa de pizza que a mama fez aqui hueahe flw pro 6
<matheuscar> Matheus_Carvalho, https://twitter.com/matheuscar/status/267368979318833152/photo/1
<matheuscar> charuto no prato, parte superior da foto.
<matheuscar> voltei
<nntp-bot> Gwibber nem rola neh ? eu nao sou de tweeter mas o que usar pra desktop ?
<al4nc4ds> nntp-bot: tweetdeck
<nntp-bot> al4nc4ds, mm baixei aqui o hotot
<nntp-bot> vo ver o deck agora
<nntp-bot> al4nc4ds, mas o tweetdeck eh pra browser nao eh pra desktop
<paladinn> alguem sabe como ponho meu apache pra acesso externo ?
<nntp-bot> pablord,
<nntp-bot> paladinn,
<nntp> paladinn, basicamente... voce tem q mudar a porta na conf do apache2 pra uma porta que sua operadora permite usar
<nntp> paladinn, e depois abrir essa porta no teu firewall e no modem
<nntp> paladinn, basicamente eh isso apenas
<nntp> paladinn, http://nntp.no-ip.org
<nntp> ^^
<nntp> paladinn, se voce usa gvt a porta pode ser a default 80
<paladinn> uso net virtua
<paladinn> to achando que a porta ta bloqueada no roteador, mas desabilitei o firewall =x
<rsser> oilerdox tah ler uma lerdeza só hoje
<paladinn> Firewall Protection	off
<rsser> putz
<rsser> paladinn, eu acho isso uma frescura esse negocio de bloqueio de porta
<paladinn> não é frescura, é capitalismo
<paladinn> pra rir tem que pagar
<rsser> já tá passando de hora do pc ter softwares mais inteligentes com capacidade heuristica pra saber se alguem tah invadindo ou não a máquina
<rsser> as portas aqui estão todas desabilitadas aqui
<rsser> eu ativei o dmz e deixei ele ligado
<nntp> rsser, na verdade toda hora estao invadindo o teu computador
<sistematico> O Analisador Heurístico tá sentado aí na cadeira.
<sistematico> Com preguiça..
<nntp> lol
<nntp> analisador eh meu iptables fechando tudo que eu nao quero que fica aberto lol
<nntp> sistematico, agora meu medo eh o php
<nntp> paladinn, a 80 eh fechada na virtua tem q escolher outra na configuraçao lah vai tah assi listen 80
<nntp> a 80 nao vira com netvirtua
<paladinn> entao eu to na 8080
<paladinn> localhost:8080 vai
<paladinn> mas meu ip:8080 nao vai
<paladinn> to na configuração do modem
<paladinn> =\
<paladinn> desabilitei o firewal
<paladinn> nao sei o q faço mais
<nntp> acho que a 8080 eh fechada tmb
<rsser> o suquinho bao esse ==> http://www.oemporio.com.br/imagens/produtos/1128/coreano%20uva.jpg
<rsser> sistematico, eheheh
<rsser> mas tem que ter
<rsser> essas tarefas de peao maquina da conta de fazer, sistematico
<rsser> antes que alguem se sinta ofendido, vou esclarescer a minha ultima sentença. O trabalho rotineiro que segue um script, a máquina pode executar.
<rsser> os provedores estão bloqueando essas portas
<nntp> cara eu nao sei mexer com tweeter
<nntp> eh uma coisa muito estranha o tweeter pra mim
<rsser> você mexe com isso, nntp?
<rsser> hehe
<nntp> rsser, nao sei mexer com isso nao
<rsser> eu passo longe
<omelete> tweeter q é isso?
<nntp> acho tweeter estranho d+
<rsser> mas tipo você deve ter cadastro
<nntp> ateh tenho um mas nao uso nao sei usar onegocio eh um ovo
<rsser> tweeter para mim é aquela peça de caixas acústicas!
<nntp> kkkk
<nntp> kkkkkkk
<rsser> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6e/Tweeter_seda.jpg/220px-Tweeter_seda.jpg
<sistematico> Tweeter ou Twitter?
<nntp> rsser, bem por ai mesmo
<nntp> sistematico, nao sei nem falar o lance direito sou leigo
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<nntp> sistematico, qual seu twitter ?
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> @sistematico
<rsser> olha o som do tweeter => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpD30oOOIQ8
<sistematico> Tcham!
<rsser> stchaw stchaw stchaw stchaw stchaw stchaw
<sistematico> nntp: Adivinha o endereço do meu site e meu e-mail?
<sistematico> Tchan!
<nntp> sistematico, sistematico
<nntp> sistematico, sistematico sistematico sistematico
<nntp> kkk
<rsser> por que pessoas querem transformar o carro num trio elétrico?
<nntp> sistematico vou te adicionar no meu twitter
<paladinn> Nmap scan report for bd78e852.virtua.com.br (189.120.232.82)
<rsser> som alto sem necessidade
<paladinn> Host is up (0.011s latency).
<paladinn> Not shown: 999 filtered ports
<paladinn> PORT    STATE  SERVICE
<paladinn> 161/tcp closed snmp
<paladinn> liberei a 8989
<paladinn> e mesmo assim
<paladinn> nntp, o q posso estar esquecendo ?
<sistematico> Rodar o serviço.
<sistematico> Tchan!
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> :D
<nntp> localhost funfa
<paladinn> 189.120.232.82:8989
<paladinn> timeout
<nntp> tipo
<nntp> primeiro
<sistematico> paladinn: Fez o forward da porta?
<nntp> tu poe teu ip na dmz no modem
<nntp> depois tu desliga teu firewall e ve se funfa
<nntp> se nao funfar
<nntp> dae eh conf
<nntp> ou ta desligado
<nntp> se funfar
<nntp> dae eh o firewall ou o modem
<nntp> dae tu vai eliminando
<nntp> vo da um nmap em ti ae
<paladinn> ta perai
<heliton> Alguém ae pode me da uma ajuda com o LIRC ?
<rsser> lirc?
<nntp> 189.120.232.82 esse ip nao existe
<heliton> Isso, modulo de infrared
<rsser> massa essa parada
<rsser> controle remoto
<heliton> pra controlar o pc por controle remoto e tal
<heliton> isso, to com dificuldades aqui rapaz
<heliton> suahsuahs
<rsser> heliton, a documentacao está aqui ==> http://www.lirc.org/html/index.html
<rsser> não eh mais fácil comprar um mouse sem fio, heliton?
<heliton> nono
<rsser> eu tenho um mouse sem fio aqui
<heliton> to querendo usar pro xbmc
<rsser> eu vou comprar um teclado
<rsser> sem fio tb
<heliton> a questão de usar o controle é pra controlar o htpc galera
<heliton> rsser, pela documentação eu não consegue achar qual modulo eu carrego para o infrared da minha placa tendeu
<rsser> heliton, você usa muitas siglas, cara
<rsser> o que é htpc?
<heliton> aff
<rsser> só você achar a id do dispositivo, heliton
<rsser> ai tu pesquisa no google <nome_do_modulo> + <id do produto>
<heliton> o problema com o lspci num aparece ahushaush, só sei que tem isso com certeza
<rsser> ai vai aparecer o link do modulo que tu precisa baixar
<rsser> tente lsusbs
<rsser> ou sudo lshw
<heliton> então, xbmc é software de htpc.. htpc = home player center
<rsser> ok
<nntp> sistematico, vc eh fazendeiro ?
<heliton> nem com lshw apareceu sacoisa..
<heliton> to perdido, porque eu acho que essa infrared fica em modo bridge com a placa
<heliton> algo do tipo
<nntp> sistematico, @somdobom sou eu
<rsser> heliton digite lirc no console
<heliton> mais que tem o infrared tem, isso que eu to ficando loco..
<heliton> um momento vou te passar as info ae vc vai entender
<rsser> okay
<rsser> veja esse tudo completo em pt-br sobre o assunto ==> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/LIRC-Linux-Infrared-Remote-Control
<rsser> ou aqui ==> http://processolinux.wordpress.com/category/uncategorized/
<heliton> então rsser esse até dá, porem aqui não é serial tendeu
<heliton> * Loading LIRC modules                                                                                [ OK ]
<rsser> uai, ele carregou os modulos do LIRC
<heliton> ai segue o seguinte
<heliton> # irrecord teste.infra
<heliton> irrecord -  application for recording IR-codes for usage with lirc
<heliton> Copyright (C) 1998,1999 Christoph Bartelmus(lirc@bartelmus.de)
<heliton> irrecord: could not get file information for /dev/lirc
<heliton> irrecord: default_init(): No such file or directory
<heliton> irrecord: could not init hardware
<rsser> heliton, poste tudo no pastebin.ca
<rsser> eh mais facil de ler e polui menos o canal
<heliton> só isso mesmo
<heliton> tendeu
<rsser> tendi*
<rsser> hehehe
<heliton> ;D
<heliton> então.. ai no dmesg
<heliton> ele carrega tbm
<rsser> heliton, veja se alguem tah usando as portas que o lirc tenta usar
<rsser> o lirc tenta usar a porta serial, não?
<rsser> digite aí
<rsser>  lsmod | grep lirc
<heliton> então, nas config do lirc eu mudei ja pro /dev/lirc0
<heliton> mais ainda continua tentando carregar o serial, sendo que num existe
<heliton> deixa eu ver o lsmod, momentim
<heliton> ta carregado 2 modulos
<rsser> pode ser que na inicialização o kernel está sendo ativada algumas configurações na porta serial que não são compatíveis com o LIRC
<rsser> heliton, siga essa parada aqui http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/LIRC-Linux-Infrared-Remote-Control?pagina=4
<rsser> tente mudar as portas ai
<heliton> como que muda as portas sera hsuahsuhas
<heliton> aó a questão de usar o controle remoto
<heliton> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-opTlad8I8&feature=my_favorites&list=FLY2XOpkVLOi7u9K7oi95L4A
<heliton> da uma olhadinha depois
<heliton> == http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-opTlad8I8
<rsser> heliton, leia o tutorial
<rsser> tah lah
<heliton> vamos ver, pior que esseda viva o linux eu li ontem.. vaoms ver se eu acho algum diferente que ontem não prestei atenção
<heliton> rsser, deu uma olhada ae no xbmc ?
<rsser> sim, qdo tava falando com vc, eu procurei saber o q era
<rsser> tanto o xbmc quanto o htpc
<heliton> tendeu o porque do controle e não o mouse ahushauhs
<heliton> :D
<rsser> não, não entendi
<rsser> mouse tem scroll
<rsser> vc pode rolar os menus
<rsser> com o scroll
<rsser> talvez seja o fato de eu estar acostumado com o meu mouse de 7 botoes
<heliton> então, ai vc vai estar deitado na sala e quer passar pro outro menu.. vc vai usar o mouse no peito ?
<heliton> usahuahs
<rsser> hei, não precisa ficar irritadinho!
<rsser> o scroll não precisa de movimentacao da base e nem os cliques
<heliton> num to irrado naum hahaaha rsser rlx dei um exemplo
<rsser> certo
<rsser> cara, vou jantar
<heliton> então, vamos dizer que pra htpc é melhor um controle, porque na verdade tem um pc dedicado só pra isso
<heliton> rsser, valew pela ajuda manim :D
<rsser> a pizza chegou e não posso deixar esfriar
<heliton> ooo ai é bom hein
<heliton> :D
<rsser> e é mesmo, pizza de picanha mais bacalhau
 * rsser está away
<tiagoscd> boa noite
<xGrind> noite
<tiagoscd> xGrind: :)
<xGrind> tiagoscd, vc esta usando ubuntu 12.04 ou 12.10?
<tiagoscd> xGrind: 12.10
<xGrind> eu tinha colocado o Xubuntu 12.10, mas voltei pro 12.04
<xGrind> esta perfeito :)
<xGrind> tiagoscd, o Alacarte já foi corrigido?
<tiagoscd> xGrind: não uso ele, não sei lhe dizer, hehe
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-11
<tiagoscd> xGrind: achou alguma coisa de ruim no Xubuntu 12.10?
<xGrind> tiagoscd, então. as partições são mostradas duplicadas: windows, pendrive, cd
<tiagoscd> entendi
<xGrind> alacarte não funciona; criador de pendrive toda hora dava crash. e mais umas coisas que não me lembro
<xGrind> dai voltei pro 12.04 mesmo.
<tiagoscd> chegou a relatar os bugs?
<tiagoscd> as vezes vale a pena
<xGrind> e o audio tb. as vezes, ele ficava aumentando e abaixando sozinho. isso acontecia com o 10.04 eu acho
<xGrind> eu usei o apport mesmo.
<felipealmeida> boa noite
<xGrind> felipealmeida, boa
<tiagoscd> xGrind: :)
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: boa
<rsser> heliton^away, vortei
<rsser> ele saiu
<rsser> ehehe
<felipealmeida> Heisenberg hahaha
<nntp> eh o cara do braking bad
<nntp> professor
<nntp> FiLHu,
<nntp> felipealmeida,
<nntp> lol
<rsser> que coisa, a dose eh pequena demais
<rsser> deviam lançar episodios duplos
 * rsser »» WinAmp «» BlueWolf - Gates to Hell «» 00:23/05:27 [¦-------------] «» 143 kbps n/a ««
<xGrind> rsser, desliga essa parada do winamp
<rsser> sorry
<altecnologic> Boa noite. o squid captura tudo que sai para a internet, mas muitas das coisas que estão no acess.log, nao foi realmente acessadas pelos usuários.  como identificar somente oq o usuario relamente digitou no navegador?
<nntp> tem umas coisas sem logica mesmo kk
<rsser> nntp, pegando as info aqui
<rsser> [22:59] [nntp VERSION reply]: xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu soh isso
<nntp> rsser, aeuhaeuhae windowzao ae
<rsser> kd as info do SO?
<nntp> do meu ?
<rsser> e de sua máquina
<rsser> é
<nntp> haha
<nntp> aqui nao tem info nao
<rsser> o seu CTCP está muito pobre
<rsser> meu ctcp => VERSION OS: (Windows 6.1 Service Pack 1 (Build #7601)) ¤ Up: (14h 24m 31s) ¤ CPU: (8 CPU's - Intel Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @, 3.41 GHz, (4% Load)) ¤ Mem: (Usage: 588/2048MB (28.71%)) ¤ (|||-------) ¤ HD: (Total/Free:
<rsser> 1.82/0.76TB)
<nntp> neh windwos nao
<nntp> da ateh pra ver qq c ta usando ae kkk
<rsser> apesar que o script tá lendo a memoria errado
<rsser> eu tenho o quadruplo de memoria
<rsser> soh que atirei no pé usando 32bits
<nntp> isso ae eh soh um pente
<rsser> maldito windows que não tem o PAE
<nntp> bah
<nntp> etao c tah usando so isso de memoria mesmo
<rsser> eu tenho 2 pentes de 4GB
<rsser> eu sei, nntp
<nntp> com 32bits nao le nem 4
<rsser> na realidade, eu uso um pouco maisa
<rsser> sao 3GB e uns quebrados
<rsser> eu já vi no Sistema
<rsser> mas é culpa da M$
<rsser> no linux, não há essa limitação
<nntp> kkk
<rsser> porque o PAE está embutido no kernel
<rsser> assim 32 ou 64bits vai ler a memoria instalada
<rsser> e usar, mais importante
<nntp> eh o certo
<rsser> claro que é o certo
<rsser> mas o windows, sempre "exigiu" hardware
<rsser> para que os usuarios trocassem seu pc ou fizessem upgrade pra nova versao de SO
<rsser> mas isso já está pra acabar
<rsser> windows é coisa do passado
<nntp> mm
<rsser> eles atiraram nos dois pés
<rsser> com o windows 8
<rsser> e os pcs, desktops, estão em caindo no desuso
<rsser> o futuro eh dos dispostivos portateis e sistemas web
<nntp> vai demorar um pouco
<nntp> nossa mas ta ruim de filme viu vo ver serie
<nntp> que fim de ano pobre de filmes
<rsser> como disse o Raymond Cocteau, no filme demolidor: "(...)coisas mortas não podem afetar as vivas!"
<rsser> hahaha, nntp
<rsser> com a cabeça das pessoas de hoje a tendência é só piorar, nntp
<rsser> nntp, assista: god bless america
<rsser> e tu vai entender o que eu digo
<nntp> sim eu sei qq c tah falando
<nntp> ja escutei isso ae mas eh de outro lugar
<nntp> vou achar aqui e te mostrar
<rsser> eu assisti 007, cara, esperando algo que me surpreendesse. Afinal, até o Vaticano se pronunciou sobre o filme.
<rsser> Eu não achei o filme bom
<rsser> o filme é muito ruim.
<rsser> Ele é ruim em todos os sentidos.
<rsser> s/.
<rsser> e direções!
<nntp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKk1-CHcsWM
<nntp> acho que foi aqui mesmo
<nntp> ou aqui http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEdO8f2XEjA&feature=related
<nntp> foi aqui na verdade quase certo aeuhueah muita informaçao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i2SVKHnXxo&feature=related
<nntp> forward
<rsser> nntp, o mundo tá mais pra isso ==> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM0AT7oO5mU&feature=related
<nntp> kkkk
<rsser> :/
<nntp> rsser, eh a mudança vai ser sofrida
<rsser> eh
<heliton> rsser, opa ;D
<heliton> desisti.. kkkkkkkkk
<fheigo> boa noite
<fheigo> alguem de Rio grande do SUl?
<fheigo> alguem vivo?
<heliton> vivo tem .. mas do rio grande do sul não sei
<fheigo> tranquilo heliton
<fheigo> qual seu estado??
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite gambazada =D
<fheigo> boa noite
<rendrYx> sp
<rendrYx> boa noite
<tiagoscd> fheigo: sou de SC, perto da sua terra
<tiagoscd> :)
<fheigo> pessoal animado ai!
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Carvalho: noite :)
<fheigo> eu na verdade sou de MS , em janeiro estou partindo pra Sao leopoldo
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd, buenas cumpadre véio
<rendrYx> lol
<rendrYx> huhasuahs
<Matheus_Carvalho> são leopoldo aqui no RS?
<fheigo> é
<fheigo> pq?
<Matheus_Carvalho> hmmmm
<fheigo> conheçe?
<Matheus_Carvalho> sou natural de são léo
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas moro em soledade
<fheigo> nao conheço são leo
<fheigo> estou sendo transferido para o 16 GAC AP , vc deve conheçer
<Matheus_Carvalho> hmmmm
<rendrYx> var = são léo (são leopoldo)
<rendrYx> deve ser isso
<rendrYx> haushaus
<fheigo> nao entendi rendYx?
<fheigo> nao entendi rendrYx?
<rendrYx> esquece..
<fheigo> fala ai
<rendrYx> são léo = são leopoldo ?
<fheigo> n seja baú
<fheigo> isso
<rendrYx> então
<fheigo> a ta
<fheigo> entendi
<rendrYx> var =
<rendrYx> hsuahusah
<rendrYx> liga não, to no meio de um algoritmo aqui ushausuahs
<fheigo> é
<fheigo> qual?
<rendrYx> c
<fheigo> hum
<fheigo> só programa em c?
<rendrYx> um pouco em c na verdade
<rendrYx> programação nem é meu forte
<rendrYx> você programa ?
<fheigo> sim
<fheigo> pra web
<rendrYx> oia lá hein
<Matheus_Carvalho> fheigo, vc é do exercito?
<fheigo> sim
<rendrYx> to precisando de um html5 urgentemente pra contratar
<Matheus_Carvalho> infantaria?
<fheigo> sou da Seção de informatica
<rsser> kd o heliton?
<fheigo> artilharia
<rendrYx> rsser, oia nois aqui
<rendrYx> :D
<rendrYx> e a pizza rsser
<rendrYx> boa ?
<rsser> rendrYx, já comi
<rsser> ótima
<rendrYx> hsuhsua
<fheigo> rendrYx  , como que é o seu projeto?
<rsser> rendrYx, dê-me o modelo do seu controle remoto
<fheigo> Matheus_Carvalho artilhaira!
<rendrYx> eu to usando um aqui da net hd
<rendrYx> num tem modelo sa coisa
<rsser> cara, olha aí
<rendrYx> mais qualquer coisa eu tenho um da gradiente, philco..
<rsser> abre ele oras
<rsser> veja o chip
<rendrYx> hsaushuahuashauh vai fazer eu quebra mesmo hein
<rendrYx> perae
<rendrYx> huahsuas
<rsser> você comprou um generico, rendrYx?
<rendrYx> nem , esse controle é do aparelho da NET (Virtua)
<rendrYx> queria usar ele pq tem 2 parado aqui
<rsser> ah cara, vai lá saber que chip essa parada usa
<rsser> pegue o controle da sua tv, rendrYx
<rendrYx> e é bom pra htpc pq tem umas funções *teclas* que ajudariam muito
<rsser> qual é a marca da sua tv?
<rendrYx> certo
<rendrYx> gradiente
<rendrYx> pronto, to com um philco, gradiente e um sony pra num ter erro
<rendrYx> rsser, deixe eu te perguntar.. num era pra aparecer o ir no lshw ?
<rsser> não, eu acho que sei porque não está funcionando, rendrYx
<rsser> você não instalou ainda o controle remoto
<rsser> não basta, instalar os modulos do lirc
<rendrYx> tem que instalar
<rendrYx> aaa que beleza
<rendrYx> ;D
<rsser> yep
<rsser> você não leu o tutorial que te mandei
<rendrYx> li sim
<rsser> rendrYx, como root digite
<rendrYx> mais é o seguinte
<rendrYx> quando eu compilo ele já pergunta, ai no reciver eu selecionei um generico da Acer, e no transmissor eu selecionei custom
<rendrYx> mais vamo ao seus passos
<rsser> digite no terminal como root: wget http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/gradiente/MDP-200
<rsser> tomara que seu controle da gradiente seja esse
<rendrYx> baixado
<rsser> digite: mv MDP-200 /etc/lircd.conf
<rendrYx> ta
<rendrYx> momentim
<rsser> ok
<rendrYx> prontim
<rendrYx> tive que mover pra pasta /etc/lirc/
<rsser> ei, cara
<rsser> preste atenção
<rsser> não tem pasta /etc/lirc
<rsser> aquilo é um arquivo dentro de /etc
<rsser> lircd.conf é um arquivo que deve ficar dentro /etc
<rendrYx> nono
<rendrYx> heliton@Optimus:/etc/lirc$ pwd
<rendrYx> /etc/lirc
<rendrYx> o arquivo que vc me disse ta dentro desta pasta, ai fiz um bck e mv o MPD da gradiente
<rsser> há algo errado, rendrYx, talvez seja o tuto que está desatualizado
<rendrYx> acho que sim pq ó
<rsser> mv MDP-200 /etc/lircd.conf  => mas isso não significa mover para pasta /etc/lirc/
<rsser> isso significa mover para /etc com o nome lircd.conf
<rendrYx> a versão que o cara usa no tuto é a 0.7
<rendrYx> aqui é 0.9
<rsser> okay okay
<rsser> bora ver
<rsser> rode, o lircd
<rsser> digite no terminal: lircd
<rsser> e teste seu controle
<rendrYx> ok
<rendrYx> vom ve
<rsser> se não der certo, a gente configura no braço
 * rsser pensa que é mais facil comprar uma smart tv e um hd externo
<rendrYx> quer conectar aqui ?
<rsser> rode o teamviewer, tu tem?
<rsser> eu não estou no linux
<rendrYx> pior que nesse xbmc é livre e nois faz o que quiser ;D
<rendrYx> tem teamviewer sim
<rendrYx> momentim
<rendrYx> vo roda aqui
<rsser> okay
<nntp> soh tem maluco kkk
<nntp> rendrYx, wdtv eh linux depois da uma sacada nele da western digital wdtv
<nntp> rendrYx, e tem uns custom firmares bem bacanas que da pra alterar e tals
<rsser> rendrYx, caiu ai?
<rsser> nntp, qual é o pacote do xdialog?
<rendrYx> caiu ai
<rendrYx> ?
<rsser> um script tah exigindo ele
<rsser> vc que caiu aqui
<rendrYx> wine deu pau
<rendrYx> shuahsua
<rsser> rendrYx, mande sua id novamente
<rsser> parece que mudou tudo ai
<rendrYx> ta
<nntp> libui-dialog-perl - UI::Dialog a wrapper for various dialog applications
<nntp> python-dialog - Python module for making simple Text/Console-mode user interfaces
<nntp> rsser, eu nao sei nao
<nntp> rsser, http://xdialog.free.fr/
<nntp> vo ali pegar mais sorvete uahuaheuhea
<rendrYx> caiu w
<rendrYx> ?
<nntp> galera boa noite
<nntp> vo me deitar aqui
<nntp> ^^
<Novato> olá pra todos, alguém ai pra me ajudar?
<Novato> estou com problemas na resolução do terminal
<Novato> instalei a placa de video, as letras do terminal ficaram gigantes
<Novato> li alguns artigos relacionados a isso mais não consegui com nehum método citado
<Novato> poderiam me ajudar?
<rsser> você precisa apenas mudar a resolução de vídeo
<rendrYx> só as do terminal ?
<Novato> sim
<Novato> no ambiente gráfico está normal
<rendrYx> ja foi em perfil e verificou se está tudo normal ?
<Novato> estou usando o ubuntu 12.04
<Novato> como vejo o perfil aqui?
<rsser> rendrYx, toh vendo aqui o que fazer
<rendrYx> então eu também entrei lá, mais meu ingles não é muito bom não
<rendrYx> se da conta de conversa com eles rsser ?
<rendrYx> rsser,
<rsser> +ou-
<rsser> as vezes, alguns conseguem me entender
<rendrYx> vamo fazer o seguinte, eu vou levar o note lá perto do roteador e ligar via cabo pelo menos a conxão fica mais rapida
<rsser> eu quero pegar os erros, rendrYx
<rsser> okay
<rendrYx> ta
<rendrYx> aquele erro depois que carrega ?
<rsser> eu espero
<rsser> vou tomar mais um energetico ali
<rsser> isso
<rsser> nos vamos falar tudo pra eles
<Novato> ninguém pode me ajudar em relação a configuração da resolução do terminal?
<rsser> Novato, wait
<Novato> rsser: ok
<rsser> Novato, digite xft-dpi <tamanho_da_fonte>
<rsser> acho que vai ser 96
<Novato> rsser: não tem esse comando aqui
<Novato> e creio que o problema não seja no tamnho da fonte
<Novato> vi aqui como se faz no slackware
<Novato> editano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rsser> humm...
<Novato> mais no ubuntu não consegui encontrar esse arquivo
<rsser> Novato, abra o terminal
<rsser> ai passe o mouse no menu global
<Novato> rsser: ok
<rsser> escolha a opcao editar -> preferencias do perfil
<rsser> escolha usar a fonte e largura do sistema
<rsser> ou você pode mudar a fonte e tamanho
<Novato> man é o terminal quendo se aperta Ctrl+Alt+F1, F2
<Novato> tty1,tty2 epor ai vai
<rsser> Novato, isso eh o framebuffer
<rsser> Novato http://linuxlike.blogspot.com.br/2011/03/como-ajustar-resolucao-de-video-do.html
<heliton> rsser, ta me escutando ?
<heliton> estou
<heliton> kakakaak
<Novato> rsser: esou lendo
<heliton> Novato,
<heliton> mais porque você alterar o tamanho ?
<heliton> você ta usando somente o shell ?
<rsser> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_name=lirc-list&max_rows=25&style=ultimate&viewmonth=201210&viewday=6
<Novato> eu uso o weechat e o links2
<Novato> heliton: e mais alguns programa em modo texto
<heliton> tendi
<heliton> então cara da uma olhada no seu xorg
<heliton> ja volto..
<heliton> Novato, conseguiu ?
<Novato> heliton: onde fica o xorg no ubuntu?
<Novato> heliton: acho que achei
<Novato> heliton: de acordo com um site aqui era pra ser aqui /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf
<Novato> heliton: mais não é =/
<heliton> guentae que eu ja te ajudo
<Novato> heliton: achei man
<Novato> heliton: find / -name xorg.conf
<Novato> heliton: agora só falta editar
<Novato> heliton: http://pastebin.com/ccEANawd
<Novato> heliton: olha meu arquivo ai
<Novato> heliton: pelo jeito não é no xorg
<heliton> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGk_mLgDfUA
<tiagoscd> até mais povo
<tiagoscd> boa noite
 * insano is away: 
<Eviscerador>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY rouboemorte
<Daekdroom> Alguém precisa mudar a senha do nickserv agora.
<Eviscerador> sim
<rsser> sistematicooooooo
<rsser> onde estais?
<rsser> xispirito?
<rsser> no one!
<hatsurei_> ola, alguem pode me informar se a placa zotac geforce gt 520 é compativel com ubuntu 12.04
<tiagoscd> hatsurei_: olá
<tiagoscd> é suportado sim
<tiagoscd> inclusive é uma das placas que teve seu driver atualizado no último dia 06/11
<hatsurei_> mas no site da zotac nao tem driver para linux
<hatsurei_> so tem no da nvidia sera que da no mesmo?
<hatsurei_> tenho um processador i5-2500 e dh67cl e quero comprar uma placa que seja 100% compativel
<tiagoscd> hatsurei_: sua placa deve ser uma Zotac com GPU NVIDIA
<hatsurei_> zim
<hatsurei_> sim
<tiagoscd> isso, no site da NVIDIA mesmo
<tiagoscd> mas no Ubuntu, na própria Central de programas
<hatsurei_> ok
<tiagoscd> deve ter um caminho pra você instalar seu driver
<hatsurei_> obrigado mesmo
<tiagoscd> é só abrir a Central, clicar em Editar > Canais de software
<hatsurei_> eu sei cmo fazer, obrigado
<hatsurei_> vou la comprar
<hatsurei_> vlw
<tiagoscd> aí vai na aba Drivers adicionais
<tiagoscd> ah beleza
<tiagoscd> valeu, abraços
<nntp> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ dah uma olhada nele neh;;;
<oliveiraborges> Tem outro canal brazuca de linux ?
<alvaro> ##debian-br
<pablo_> Alguém pode me ajudar com a biblioteca do rhythmbox
<matheuscar> boa tarde
<tiagoscd> boa tarde matheuscar
<nntp> boa tarde quase noite
<nntp> como q remove todo cache do empathy ?
<nntp> alguem sabe ?
<nntp> ninguem
<FFernandes> Boa tarde pessoal.
<shallwe> fala galera, como anda os messengers do ubuntu + webcam?
<shallwe> estão rolando ok ou a microsoft ainda fecha as portas?
<Poca> shallwe: use skype ou googletalk
<Poca> msn já era
<Matheus_Carvalho> param param
<Matheus_Carvalho> param param
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhuuuuuuuuuuu...cheguei gambazada
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<Matheus_Carvalho> =D
<shallwe> Poca: msn já era pra 7% talvez, pro resto do pessoal, ainda usam msn lol
<Poca> não uso/não vou sentir falta \o\
<shallwe> Poca: vc tem facebook? :)
<Poca> e sobre essa mudança
<Poca> culpa do m$hit
<Poca> nope
<capeta> mas agora é do skype
<Poca> só g+
<shallwe> skype sim que ja era pra linux
<shallwe> vc entra na pagina do skype e acha pra baixar pra windows e mac, mas nao fala nada de linux o.O vc tem que catar pra achar
<capeta> o skype agora é da ms que portou os contatos do msn todos pra ele
<Poca> tem recebido as atualizações
<capeta> mas é lixento o skype pra linux
<shallwe> pra mim skype sim morreu, estou atualmente usando o chat do facebook mesmo
<capeta> é, geral usa ele
<Poca> é ai que eu me acabo de rir
<Poca> google talk tá aí
<capeta> fb queboru todo mundo hehe
<Poca> funciona bem
<Poca> tem os hangouts
<Poca> e tá ótimo~~
<shallwe> google talk é uma boa pedida :) vou instalar
<shallwe> eu tenho o yahoo messenger mas acho que nao rolou muito
<Poca> é só instalar o google talk plugin
<Poca> que daí tu vai poder fazer ligações por voz e/ou vídeo
<shallwe> sim a mesma coisa que o facebook chat
<shallwe> no google chrome claro
<Poca> o telepathy tem suporte
<Poca> pro google talk
<Poca> e pro fb chat
<xGrind> pidgin tb
<Poca> eu uso o google talk pelo kde-telepathy aqui
<shallwe> estou usando kde
<shallwe> tem o messenger padrão que aceita o fb
<Poca> o kopete tá morto XD
<shallwe> sim
<shallwe> não é mais ele :) [e outro
<Poca> ah
<Poca> então tu tá usando o kde-telepathy já
<shallwe> isso
<shallwe> cara esse messengers são tudo iguais haha fazem todos a mesma coisa
<shallwe> morre um nasce outro
<xGrind> ja viu o instantbird?
<xGrind> usa o motor do firefox
<Poca> =x
<shallwe> instabird? wtf
<shallwe> então deve ser pesado :) lol
<Poca> recomenda essas porcarias não
<Poca> uhaeuhuaeuheahaeu
<Poca> usa a libpurple do pidgin pra fazer os milagres
<shallwe> eu sempre uso o padrão que vem no linux :)
<Poca> se pá renderiza as mensagens usando o webkit
<shallwe> pena que 90% dos meus contatos usam messenger o.O
<Poca> ou sei lá
<xGrind> ainda bem q o wlm vai morrer \o/
<xGrind> o ruim, é se com isso o skype pra linux tb morrer u.u
<shallwe> skype ainda tem alguns anos eu acho
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos
<Matheus_Carvalho> quem ai quer cachorro quente?
<Matheus_Carvalho> =D
<nntp> to com um problema aqui
<klamir> Alguem mais começou a ter problemas em ficar conectado no facebook-chat usando o Pidgin ?
<nntp> eu
<nntp> nossa
<nntp> entao eh geral
<nntp> eu to com problema no empathy
<nntp> pior que eu instalei um plugin aqui ele fudeu meu gerenciador de pacotes
<nntp> zuou tudo aqui agora
<klamir> Server closed the connection
<nntp> o meu da erro de rede
<SantCardo> eu to com problema aqui tambem no empathy
<klamir> tem hora que eu conecto, a lista de amigos aparece, e depois sou desconectado
<SantCardo> a conexao cai no face-chat
<klamir> e tem hora que eu n conecto
<klamir> eles devem estar mexendo em algo por lá... pq eu recebi uma notificação no FB falando que tinha um dispositivo desconhecido tentando conectar ... e o IP desse dispositivo era interno (10.xx.xx.xx)
<nntp> como q eu faço pra arrumar meu source list ?
<nntp> nem sei se eh ele mas deu problema aqui com um plugin do facebook
<nntp> ta falando aqui erro contador de pacotes quebrado
<nntp> lol
<Poca> pega um ppa do telepathy pro empathy
<Poca> se tiver usando pidgin
<Poca> tem o ppa da equipe do pidgin
<Poca> já já deve sair uma atualização pra corrigir isso~~
<nntp> to com cache quebrado como q arruma isso ?
<nntp> central de pacotes ?
<nntp> alguem sabe ?
<xGrind> o problema é com o facebook msm
<Poca> xGrind: facebook é zuado
<Poca> sempre foi XD
<nntp> o problema eh com a central de software aqui
<nntp> dpkg: aviso: there's no installed package matching pidgin-facebookchat:amd64
<Poca> tu tá tentando conectar no facebook via pidgin sem ter instalado isso?
<Poca> ou tu instalou anteriormente e o pacote "sumiu"?
<nntp> instalei deu erro
<nntp> acho que eu resolvi aqui
<nntp> ja volto
<nntp> arrumei aqui o lance dos pacotes so o face que ta pirado
<nntp> entra e sai
<nntp> entra e sai
<shallwe> caraca meu, quando o unity vai por isso de colocar o mouse canto superior esquerdo e aparecer todas as janelas abertas, igual ao gnome 3 e o kde o.O
<nntp> gozado que o gtalk tmb ta com problema
<LuizAngioletti> Olá!
<LuizAngioletti> Pessoal.. eu tenho o 12.04 instalado em duas máquinas diferentes, num netbook e num PC.
<LuizAngioletti> No netbook eu tenho a opção de criar um lançador, quando clico com o botão direito no desktop.
<LuizAngioletti> No PC não.
<LuizAngioletti> Por que isso?
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-04
<marcos_> estou com problemas para acessar a net com modem 3g tim (olicard) alguém pode me ajuar ?
<marcos_> encontrei uma possível forma mas não sei como editar o arquivo
<astroo-> ola poe o problema todo e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<marcos_> ok
<marcos_> encontrei essa possível opção para fazer funfar o modem olivetti no ubuntu http://linuxnomicro.blogspot.com.br/2012/03/modem-olivetti-olicard-155-no-ubuntu.html
<marcos_> mas na~sei que ou como editar tal arquivo
<marcos_> o modem não aparece
<marcos_> aparece no lsusb mas não para conexão
<astroo-> ve o privado
<marcos_> ?
<andreric_> Olá, estou tento fazer dual-boot do Windows 8.1 com o Ubuntu 13.10, mas o Ubuntu 13.10 não está reconhecendo o Windows 8.1 na instalação. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<henrique> alguem pode me ajudar
<henrique> olá
<astroo-> ola pode o problema e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<haryes> alguemmmmmm?
<henrique> eu nao to sabendo instalar o programa
<henrique> alguem pode ajudar
<haryes> instalação alguem pode ajuda
<haryes> ?
<henrique> favor man me zoa nao kkk
<haryes> nop
<haryes> to perdido tambem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Wagner> olá, gostaria de saber passo a passo como instalar o ubuntu.
<migueljr> o ubuntu pode ser instalado com o windows 8.1
<migueljr> ???
<migueljr> o ubuntu pode ser instalado com o windows 8.1 ?
<s3rigy> tarde
<Space_Nerd> eu tenho o kali linux instalado no meu notebook samsung e quando eu coloco o mouse usb ele funciona por pouco tempo e para
<Space_Nerd> alguem pode me ajudar resolver esse problema o kali linux e baseado no Debian 6.0 (squeeze)
<KurtKraut> Space_Nerd, você já testou se esse problema também ocorre no Ubuntu?
<Space_Nerd> nao
<Space_Nerd> tudo que eu quero que funcione no kali linux ja conseguir so falta agora o mouse usb que nao gosto de usar o mouse do note nao
<KurtKraut> Space_Nerd, então eu sugiro você recorrer a comunidade do Kali Linux. Talvez lá você encontre alguém que passe por problema similar e tenha em mente uma solução.
<Space_Nerd> a blz entao
<Space_Nerd> vallew KurtKraut
<s3rigy> lili usb creator ou o usb universal installer para criar pendrive bootavel do ubuntu? ja testei com os dois, mas sempre que procuro erros na instalaçao, acusa 1 ou 2 erros. alguem tem o mesm oproblema?
<hggdh> s3rigy: quando usava, era o usb creator. Mas, na maioria das vezes, eu simplesmente uso 'dd'
<s3rigy> hggdh: o que seria dd?
<hggdh> s3rigy: dd é um comando. 'man dd', ou 'info dd' para detalhes. Um pequeno problema é que ele pode destruir teu disco com os parametros errados
<hggdh> (já que tens que usar 'sudo dd')
<s3rigy> vou tentar aqui mais uma vez
<s3rigy> espero voltar em breve com bons resultados haha
<Vergnugen> Boas!!! Estou tendo problemas com o Transmission no UFW do 13.10. Sempre que o mesmo está ativo a porta 51413 do Transmission aparece bloqueada, mesmo ela tendo sido liberada por uma regra do próprio Firewall ou uma regra manual. Quando desligo o Firewall ela aparece como aberta normalmente para as atividades do Transmission. Seria um Bug? Antes que me perguntem, sim, a porta está liberada no Firewall do roteado e o UPnP do mesmo também se enc
<Vergnugen> ontra habilitado.  No 13.04 bastava uma regra manual para liberar a tal porta no UFW que tudo estava resolvido. Agora isso já não acontece. Alguma sugestão?
<KurtKraut> Vergnugen, nos dois estados do UFW (ligado e desligado), você já testou de fora se a porta está efetivamente aberta?
<Vergnugen> Sim a porta é aberta quando ligo o Transmission com o UFW desligado. Agora se o UFW está habilitado mesmo com regras exclusivas para a porta do transmission, ela aparece como fechada. Checado no próprio transmission e no site http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<KurtKraut> Vergnugen, você neste momento está com o transmission aberto e com o UFW ligado?
<Vergnugen> sim.
<KurtKraut> Vergnugen, desligue o UFW, quero fazer um teste. Ao desligar, me avise.
<Vergnugen> UFW disable
<s3rigy> bom, alguem aqui teve problemas na instalacao do ubuntu 12.04.3 64bits via pendrive?
<s3rigy> aqui nao ta nem iniciando o live
<KurtKraut> Vergnugen, aqui para mim a sua porta 51413 continua fechada.
<KurtKraut> s3rigy, você já deu boot  pelo pendrive alguma vez no passado neste computador em que o problema se manifesta?
<Vergnugen> Bom no Transmission e no site elas estão acusando como abertas. Tente novamente por favor.
<s3rigy> KurtKraut: sim, ´ja dei boot nesse mesmo notebook com kubuntu, xubuntu e foi tudo ok
<s3rigy> com o mint tambem vai tranquilo. mas o ubuntu 64bits ta dando muita dor de cabeÃca
<KurtKraut> s3rigy, você criou este pendrive com o unetbootin?
<s3rigy> KurtKraut: nao, sempre crio com o lili ou universal usb creator
<KurtKraut> s3rigy, eu instalo dezenas de máquinas com Ubuntu por mês e o processo via pendrive é bem confiável. Todo problema que tive o que se revelou foi erro na gravação do pendrive. Você já checou a consistência dele? O MD5 da ISO que você usou?
<KurtKraut> Vergnugen, continua fechada. Entre seu computador e o modem da internet, existe um roteador?
<s3rigy> KurtKraut: vou tentar instalar pelo UNet
<s3rigy> e baixar a iso por ele tambem
<Vergnugen> Sim, é um modem/roteador PowerBox da GVT. A porta está aberta no mesmo. Tanto que para mim no site ela está dando como aberta.
<s3rigy> e vou ver no que da
<x_root> Vergnugen, você está conseguindo upar/baixar de trackers pelo transmission?
<KurtKraut> s3rigy, baixar a ISO não costuma ser crítico (desde que a chave MD5 no do arquivo no seu HD coincida com a que está no site). O que vejo ter mais falha é no ato da gravação da ISo no pendrive.
<x_root> falo isso, pq aqui aparece como fechada mas funciona de boa (sempre apareceu, sempre funcionou)..
<KurtKraut> Vergnugen, não é o que o nmap me diz. Ele continua indicando a porta como filtrada: http://pastebin.com/Za9r4UZ4
<s3rigy> KurtKraut: e se no caso o MD5 estiver ok? poderia ser compatibilidade do software usado para criar o disco?
<s3rigy> quando eu vou de ubuntu ele fica ok. mas estou querendo voltar para o ubuntu mesmo
<KurtKraut> s3rigy, Com o unetbootin eu já tive problemas. De mandar gravar uma vez, não bootar, formatar a partição do pendrive e mandar gravar de novo e tudo dar certo
<KurtKraut> Vergnugen, não é o que o nmap me diz. Ele continua indicando a porta como filtrada: http://pastebin.com/Za9r4UZ4
<s3rigy> KurtKraut: pois eh, vamos na tentativa e erro. se fosse mais facil nao teria tanta graca(ou teria!) hahaha
<KurtKraut> s3rigy, :P O que eu queria te tranquilizar é que, na minha experiência, o problema não é o Ubuntu em si e sim o processo de gravação do pendrive.
<Vergnugen> Acho estranho porque tanto no site quanto no próprio Transmission ela acusa como aberta.
<KurtKraut> s3rigy, experimente usar o gparted para formatar a partição já existente do pendrive (sem reparticionar ele).
<KurtKraut> Vergnugen, acesse meuip.com.br e me diga se o IP que aparece nesse site é o mesmo que aparece no comando nmap que eu digitei.
<Vergnugen> É o mesmo sim.
<KurtKraut> Vergnugen, então o problema é o Transmission e o site que você se refere. Eles estão sendo incapazes de detectar corretamente o estado da sua porta.
<s3rigy> volto ja
<Vergnugen> Esse site foi indicado para testar as portas no próprio site do Transmission. Estranho!!! Com o 13.04 dava tudo sempre certo.
<KurtKraut> Vergnugen, tem certeza que você configurou corretamente o roteador para redirecionar a porta para seu IP em LAN?
<Vergnugen> Absoluta.  Quando ela está fechada o Transmission nem funciona. E o UPnP também está habilitado. A única coisa que mudou realmente foi que agora estou com o 13.10 ao invés do 13.04. De resto, todas as configurações estão exatamente as mesmas de antes.
<KurtKraut> Vergnugen, me cola num pastebin o seguinte comando: lsof -nPi | fgrep 51413
<Vergnugen> Aí vai:   http://pastebin.com/5iqHnXuy
<KurtKraut> Vergnugen, é, a porta me parece aberta mesmo. Acho curioso ela não me responder no nmap.
<Vergnugen> Também achei.
<Vergnugen> Mesmo assim obrigado pela tentativa.
<KurtKraut> Vergnugen, liga o UFW, dá 5min e repete o lsof que te passei
<Vergnugen> Falou.
<Vergnugen> kurtkraut: http://pastebin.com/GcGUT7Uq
<Vergnugen> kurtkraut: E aqui vão as configurações do Transmission no Firewall: http://pastebin.com/Fu86qY12
<Hacker> Olá Galera
<Guest63946> Precisando de Uma ajuda Aki
<doomtron> Guest63946: fala ai, se alguem souber vai responder
<Guest63946> Olha Cara
<Guest63946> Eu Particionei Meu hd
<Guest63946> coloquei em dual-boot
<Guest63946> Mais Quero diminuir o espaço na partição do linux
<Guest63946> só que não tô conseguindo
<Guest63946> me ajuda ai
<doomtron> gparted não rola?
<Guest63946> Cara
<Guest63946> e nele msm que tô tentando
<Guest63946> mais ta aparecendo uma msg
<hggdh> provavelmente não -- o filesystem estará em uso
<doomtron> tu criptografo a partição?
<hggdh> Guest63946: por favor, uma sentença completa por linha -- ajuda a leiture
<doomtron> (y)
<Guest63946> pera
<Guest63946> nao
<Guest63946> ele disse que tem que desmontar as outras partições
<Guest63946> mais nao consigo fazer isso
<doomtron> ahh
<doomtron> tu ta no live cd?
<hggdh> Guest63946: de um boot via CD, para o Ubuntu live, e tente novamente o gparted.
<Guest63946> nao
<Guest63946> já ta instalando no hd!
<doomtron> vide hggdh
<hggdh> Guest63946: gparted não pode alterar uma partição em uso (bem, poder, até pode, mas resultará em corrupção do filesystem)
<Guest63946> Sei
<Guest63946> e como posso resolver isso?
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> leste o que escrevi acima?
<Guest63946> aaahh
<Guest63946> tlg..
<Guest63946> vou tentar
<gustavo_eck> boa noite amigos estou precisando da ajuda de vcs
<gustavo_eck> fiz a instalação da nova versão do ubuntu, porém cai na besteira de não colocar a tela inicial de login
<gustavo_eck> agora toda vez q acesso um navegador ele pedi a senha do chaveiro padrão, e fica uma droga
<gustavo_eck> busquei algumas dicas no V.O.L mas estou no terminal e o que aparece no meu terminal não bate com a explicação que está no forum
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<doomtron> Olá!
<astroo-> doomtron  ola
<doomtron> :)
<rafaelpereira> Olá pessoal!
<astroo-> ola
<rafaelpereira> Sou web designer e design gráfico. Queria ter a lustre oportunidade de contribuir com o ubuntu em tal área. O que faço? Existe um meio para isso?
<x_root> sim, mas acho que só vendo no #ubuntu
<x_root> (acho, sou novato aqui xD) mas se quer ajudar
<x_root> vai ser uma boa contribuição :)
<rafaelpereira> grato!
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> agora entrando nos eixos  , mas bem
<mirqui> vou ao irc
<friday_> pessoal tenho uma apresentação amanhã e vou utilizar o libreoffice impress, quero que ao mesmo tempo em que apareça o slide do data show eu tenha acesso a um texto que produzi
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-05
<astroo-> friday_  ve o privado
<darkside_> Olá Pessoal ! preciso de ajuda para instalar o game "Ragnarok" no meu Xubuntu 13.10 ????
<darkside_> Olá Pessoal ! preciso de ajuda para instalar o game "Ragnarok" no meu Xubuntu 13.10 !
<astroo-> ola poe a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<darkside_> então ... não é nem dúvida ... eu não estou conseguindo fazer a instalação do jogo. já segui vários tutoriais na Net mas não funcionam
<doomtron> da
<lucasvst> alguem me le?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<megalinux> kaka
<aldi_> Bom dia
<aldi_> estou  com problemas
<aldi_> ao conectar meu note na tv
<aldi_> a imagem na tv fica travada
<aldi_> alguém poderia me ajudar a resolver?
<Lebara> olá bom dia
<Lebara> alguém com disponibilidade para me dar uma força
<Lebara> ?
<Lebara> pessoal, seguinte: quando tento instalar a versão 64 bits em meu pc as portas usb e lan não são reconhecidas e quando coloco uma versão 32 bits reconhece tranquilo, o que eu posso fazer para conseguir instalar a versão 64 bits em meu pc?
<Nildean> Olá bom dia, alguém pode me ajudar
<Nildean> pensei que aqui era um chat de suporte
<Nildean> :(
<doomtron> "11:30 < Nildean> pensei que aqui era um chat de suporte
<doomtron> 3 minutos no chat
<hggdh> doomtron: normal. Eu acho que devemos mudar o texto na wiki page, e pedir paciencia
<doomtron> hggdh: acho q o texo ja avisa isso hehe
<hggdh> :q
<hggdh> bah, lamento, janela errada
<Andre> alguem
<Andre> alguem sabe me informar como eu instalo o kaspersky internet security 2014 no ubuntu 13.10?
<Andre> it is possible install kaspersky internet security 2014 on ubuntu 13.10?
<luckacs> bdia
<luckacs> como que tipo, eu to procurando uma forma de pegar o numero de um disco pelo uuid , quero saber se é sdc1 ou sdb1, alguma ideia?
<hggdh> luckacs: ao plugar o disco, mensagens sobre ele são enviadas pelo systema. 'dmesg' mostra
<gabriel_> luckacs,
<gabriel_> blkid
<luckacs> gabriel_, eu to fazendo algo como blkid | grep $myuuid
<gabriel_> isso :D
<luckacs> só que eu não sei armazenar o resultado lol
<gabriel_> armazenar onde?
<luckacs> numa variavel tipo se o $myuuid é o disco sdc1 então a variavel recebe sdc1
<gabriel_> VAR=$(comando);
<luckacs> gabriel_, findfs
<luckacs> ;)
<gabriel_> :p
<aguiar> boa tarde
<aguiar> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 8.04 no meu notebook mas nao estou conseguindo
<aguiar> gostaria de ajuda
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<hggdh> chouga: boa tarde, long time :-)
<chouga> hggdh-> É verdade, mas é muito bom estar de volta.
<hggdh> também acho
<PaulGuedes> Hi everyone, is my first time here, someone can help me?
<PaulGuedes> Olá a todos, sou novo aqui é a minha primeira vez, alguém pode me ajudar?
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Se eu puder...
<PaulGuedes> Chouga, eu não sei se falar sobre o problema diretamente seria spam, posso falar por aqui ou devo falar em particular?
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> PaulGuedes-> Visto que este é um canal para troca de informações, não há nenhum problema que você “diga” qual é o seu problema e alguém tente lhe ajudar. Na verdade, a grande maioria dos usuários usam-no com este fim.
<PaulGuedes> Okey, eu atualizei de lubuntu 13.04 para 13.10 e logo após atualizei o wine para 1.6
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> O chat particular deve ser usado apenas para troca de informações confidenciais.
<PaulGuedes> agora dois jogos (os únicos) que eu rodava nesse notebook, não funcionam, um diz que eu preciso de directx e o outro diz que é por causa do wine
<PaulGuedes> agora não tenho certeza nem se o driver instalado da placa de video é o correto
<PaulGuedes> os dois jogos rodavam na 13.10, porém com gráficos muito ruins, ai resolvi atualizar o wine e mexer no driver]
<x_root> tente voltar com o antigo wine.. talvez ajude em algo..
<PaulGuedes> entendi, qual é o melhor caminho para isso?
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Você se considera um usuário iniciante, médio ou avançado em Linux?
<PaulGuedes> hum, médio, mas eu pego rápido
<PaulGuedes> não tenho dificuldades de seguir tutoriais kk, mas me considero iniciante
<PaulGuedes> dizer médio é abuso
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Deve-se ter muito cuidado ao fazer upgrade do sistema quando se trata de Ubuntu pois, diferente do universo Windows, nem todos os fabricantes se mobilizarão para lançarem novos drivers para o sistema.
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Por isso, preze sempre pela estabilidade à inovação.
<PaulGuedes> é , na verdade eu procurei bastante pelo driver da Intel graphics hd 2ª geração core i3
<PaulGuedes> mas não encontrei
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Eu, por exemplo, só uso versões LTS, e nunca tive esses problemas que, volta e meia, muitos usuários fazem neste canal.
<PaulGuedes> parecem só ter feito do i5 pra cima
<PaulGuedes> entendo
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Com relação à Intel fique tranquilo, “todos” os drivers deles são open-source e já vem incluído no próprio kernel(se este for recente, é claro).
<PaulGuedes> nesse notebook eu só tenho esse sistema, não uso dual boot, tenho 4 gigas de ram processador core i3 e um hd de 500g, tenho intenção de utilizar para trabalho (coisas simples) e um ou 2 jogos que pedem um pouco de gráfico, em termos de versão de software o que você me sugere?
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Eu mesmo tenho um Core I3 de terceira geração funcionando sem problemas.
<PaulGuedes> é recente
<PaulGuedes> o meu é intel core SV i3 2328M, 2,2GHz
<PaulGuedes> placa de video intel graphics HD 2ª geração core i3
<PaulGuedes> 3000 ou 4000
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> 3000
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Quais são os jogos que você pretende jogar?
<PaulGuedes> WoW e LoL
<PaulGuedes> sabe quais são?
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Sim, apesar de não ser um gamer, conheço a grande maioria dos títulos.
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Eles rodavam bem no antigo Ubuntu?
<PaulGuedes> bem, o lol tinha um problema só mas era particular ao lol, e o wow quando instalei aparentemente estava rodando pesado
<PaulGuedes> mas sinceramente eu não sabia se possuia o driver correto da placa instalado
<PaulGuedes> pois quando instalei o jogo, ao iniciar acusou que minha placa de video era outra, :S uma gforce fx 5800
<PaulGuedes> mas os problemas que citei no inicio, só aconteceram após atualizar o wine
<PaulGuedes> dos dois jogos não rodarem,
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Posso lhe dar uma alternativa muito melhor que o Wine?
<PaulGuedes> plauonlinux?
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Não, virtualize um Windows!
<PaulGuedes> entendi
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> É mais rápido e "todos" os jogos vão rodarão.
<PaulGuedes> na verdade no inicio, quando optei por retirar tudo de inicial que tinha no pc e optei pelo ubuntu
<chouga> *É mais rápido e todos os jogos rodarão.
<PaulGuedes> minha intenção era manter o pc mais limpo,
<PaulGuedes> não queria  inventar muita coisa, achei que seria mais simples, mas estou tendo um trabalhão
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Não estou dizendo para tirares o Ubuntu, mas apenas virtualizar um Windows.
<x_root> virtualbox?
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Virtualizar não é fazer dual-boot.
<chouga> x_root-> Exato!
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Você sabe o que é virtualização de sistemas?
<PaulGuedes> definir seria um problema, mas entendo a idéia
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Então você não sabe.
<PaulGuedes> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PaulGuedes> exato não sei
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Sem problemas, não há nada de errado em não saber, ninguém sabe tudo.
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> O que importa é você gostar de aprender coisas novas.
<PaulGuedes> kkk não é por que na verdade eu imagino o virtualbox, como um cd virtual, só que na verdade não é um jogo de cd falso e sim um sistema operacional inteiro, é esse o conceito?
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Leia com atenção este artigo e você aprenderá o que é virtualização (http://www.tecmundo.com.br/web/1624-o-que-e-virtualizacao-.htm).
<PaulGuedes> ok
<PaulGuedes> vou optar por isso no caso dos jogos, mas em função do sistema do note, gostaria que tudo funcionasse bem
<PaulGuedes> e utilizando ubuntu
<PaulGuedes> nesse caso o que você me sugere
<PaulGuedes> ?
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Eu, por exemplo, tenho o Ubuntu 12.04.3 como meu sistema principal e tenho uma máquina virtual com o Windows 8.1. Você poderia fazer o mesmo.
<PaulGuedes> hum, por que não usa o 13.04?
<PaulGuedes> dúvida mesmo
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Porque o Ubuntu 13.04 não é uma versão LTS, e eu apenas uso versões LTS, como a 12.04.3.
<PaulGuedes> qual a definição de lts?
<x_root> long time support, acho
<PaulGuedes> hum acho que entendi já
<x_root> PaulGuedes, tem quanto de espaço livre? quanto os jogos ocupam?
<chouga> x_root-> Exato!
<PaulGuedes> no momento 372 gb livre
<chouga> x_root-> A minha versão será suportada até 2017.
<PaulGuedes> meu pc acusa ter 454,5gb
<PaulGuedes> caramba
<x_root> a minha só até o lançamento do 14.04 (depois devo usar só lts tbm..)
<PaulGuedes> em questão de fluidez do sistema, o lubuntu, que vem com o tal lxde é tão diferente do ubuntu 12.04
<PaulGuedes> ?
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Bem, em virtude do ambiente gráfico ser mais leve, é claro que o Lubuntu será mais rápido que o Ubuntu. Mas, se você tiver um hardware legal, podes rodar o Ubuntu sem problemas.
<PaulGuedes> bem em questão de hardware acho que ti informei quase tudo
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> O seu hardware, por exemplo, roda o Ubuntu com folga.
<PaulGuedes> entendi
<PaulGuedes> mas será que não tem uma versão lts do lubuntu? rs
<PaulGuedes> bem, acho que vou testar essa versão, a 12.04.3 é isso?
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Tem, mas é muito antiga.
<PaulGuedes> saquei
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Faça o seguinte:
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Aprenda a virtualizar sistemas(use o virtualbox) e instale o Windows.
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Fazendo este esquema, você desfrutará da tranquilidade que o Linux oferece e a “certeza” de que não estará limitado a nada em relação à programas feitos para apenas um sistema.
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Eu faço assim.
<PaulGuedes> entendi
<PaulGuedes> mas então no caso qual o melhor caminho para fazer essa transição do meu atual sistema pro 12.04.3?
<PaulGuedes> após estar rodando okey, eu faço a virtualização
<PaulGuedes> é o correto né?
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> O que é fundamental é aprenderes a virtualizar sistemas. E isso você pode fazer em qualquer versão do Ubuntu.
<PaulGuedes> ok
<PaulGuedes> então vou procurar a respeito da transição pro 12.04.3, é melhor começar tudo do zero não é?
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Eu recomendo a todos que apenas usem versões LTS. Se quiseres seguir meu conselho...
<PaulGuedes> vou seguir
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> O ideal é sempre fazer uma formatação limpa, ou seja, apaga tudo e instala do zero.
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Você sabe fazer este procedimento?
<PaulGuedes> Não =)
<PaulGuedes> ia procurar tutoriais e bater cabeça
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Foi você quem instalou o seu Ubuntu 13.10?
<PaulGuedes> fui eu quem atualizei somente
<PaulGuedes> a pessoa que instalou, instalou a 13.04, eu acho
<PaulGuedes> de um pendrive
<PaulGuedes> rodou do pendrive
<PaulGuedes> me mostrou depois instalou
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Entendo, sem problemas, posso lhe ensinar se quiseres.
<PaulGuedes> Quero sim
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Seu Ubuntu é 32 ou 64 bits?
<PaulGuedes> bem, eu já descobri que o processador é 32 bits e a placa de video é 64, como descobrir sobre a instalação do ubuntu?
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Na verdade, seu processador suporta a arquitetura 64 bits.
<PaulGuedes> kkkk to sabendo legal (y)
<PaulGuedes> Chouga só pra constar, você está sempre logado aqui no chat? só pro caso de desencontrar
<PaulGuedes> de ter que sair sei lá
<chouga> PaulGuedes-> Sabes abrir o terminal?
<PaulGuedes> gostaria de aprender mais a respeito
<PaulGuedes> sim
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<chouga> astroo--> Olá!
<astroo-> ola
<x_root> tem algum jeito do thunderbird rodar em background?
<x_root> tipo, pra ele ir avisando ao passo que vão chegando emails..
<chouga> x_root-> Se você abri-lo e minimizá-lo ele fará exatamente isso.
<x_root> não foi isso que quis dizer.. não tem algo como o transmission? pra minimizar pra systray?
<x_root> bom.. obrigado, isso já ajuda
<josevicentecs> Obrigado!
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-06
<Guest77944> Pessoal, boa noite! Alguém saberia me dizer porque que quando eu crio um disco de boot do Ubuntu e tento bootar por ele, automaticamente ele é redirecionado pra tela de grub do fedora. Sendo assim não consigo bootar de jeito nenhum
<Guest77944> Meu fedora é o último q tem.. eu não me importo em perder ele, queria instalar o ubuntu por cima.. mas não consigo de jeito nenhum, já mudei tudo na BIOS pra tentar bootar pro pen drive mas ele sempre cai na tela de grub do fedora...que está em dual boot com o windows
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest73366> boa nte
<Guest73366> alguem me ajuda
<Guest73366> não consigo baixar o octave, maxima nem o R
<Guest73366> favor alguem me ajuda
<Guest73366> help me!
<mborges> fazia tempo que nao entrava no irc
<Danato> tem alguem aqui?
<platao> alo?
<ricardobarbosams> alo
<platao> oi
<ricardobarbosams> oi e ae platao
<ricardobarbosams> ?
<ricardobarbosams> bom dia cara
<ricardobarbosams> tudo blz?
<Kenjiro> bom dia povo
<Kenjiro> espero que alguém aqui possa me dar uma luz
<Kenjiro> tentei atualizar os pacotes de um server que tenho aqui e nao está rolando
<Kenjiro> está reclamando de "pacotes mal instalados" ou coisa do gênero
<Kenjiro> (sendo que nada nele foi instalado "no braço", sempre foi via apt-get)
<Kenjiro> aqui está o tumulto -> http://pastebin.com/zZz41dUe
<Kenjiro> alguma dica de como resolver isso? :(
<Kenjiro> ah sim, estou rodando ubuntu 12.04
<platao> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* ; sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo apt-get update
<platao> tente isso
<Kenjiro> platao: bóra ver ;)
 * Kenjiro cruzando os dedos...
<Kenjiro> hmmmm acho que deu m3rd4. Vou lá ver o server FISICAMENTE ;)
<vitor> Olá pessoal comprei um notebook e vem com windowns 8 mas gostaria de rodar o ubuntu nele.... vcs sabem se eu trocar o OS eu perco a garantia de 1 ano ? se sim e em dual-boot?
<hggdh> vitor: dependeria do fabricante (em relação à garantia). Mas eu não vejo como isto seria legalmente justificado.
<vitor> +hggdh cou ter que manter o W8 por um ano então!
<vitor> =/
<vitor> vou dar uma lida no manual se não tiver nada descrito entro em contato por email com o fabricante
<hggdh> <shrug/>. Todos os meus systemas (até o actual) vieram com Windows. Todos tiveram o Windows removido no primeiro boot.
<hggdh> O novo laptop veio com Ubuntu do fabricante
<zanin> Olá pessoal! Estava verificando um exemplo de configuracao do arquivo do dhcp nesse link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server , e vi que eles estao usando dois ranges em um dos exemplos. Eu nao achei em nenhum outro lugar esse tipo de uso. Sabem se isso é especifico da versão ou é disponível para outras versões?
<zanin> Por exemplo, dentro de um unico subnet ter dois ranges assim: range 192.168.1.10 192.168.1.100;  e  range 192.168.1.150 192.168.1.200;
<omelete> zanin,  como vc disse, é só um exemplo
<Kenjiro> bom, acabei tendo que formatar o server mesmo :(
<Kenjiro> que saco
<hggdh> zanin: isto deve estar disponível em qualquer versão recente
<MO_GZM> boa tarde!
<MO_GZM> alguem sabe como mudar a prioridade de um programa na inicialização dele? sem ter q ficar colocando nice -20 xxxxx
<x_root> MO_GZM, qual o problema?
<x_root> talvez tenha outros meios de fazer o que se quer
<x_root> sem mudar a prioridade com o tempo..
<jorge_> Quero instalar o linux no meu computador.
<x_root> como quer? pendrive ou dvd?
<jorge_> dvd
<jorge_> estou no site, mas qual devo baixar?
<x_root> depende.. lts é long time support, a outra (atualmente a 13.10) é uma "beta"
<x_root> se quiser estabilidade garantida, 12.04, se quiser testar 13.10
<omelete> lawl
<omelete> x_root,  3.10 é tão ruim assim?
<x_root> mas ambas tão boas
<jorge_> é 64 bits???
<x_root> não.. se diz beta (ao menos até onde sei, chamam assim) mas é estável tbm..
<x_root> ao baixar, vc escolhe se quer 32bits ou 64bits..
<x_root> mas olhe sobre como instalar antes, partições coisa e tal..
<jorge_> i386 ou amd???
<omelete> blz, entendi, pensei q vc tava zuando
<x_root> amd64 = x86_64
<jorge_> meu computador é um dell i7
<x_root> tá com windows, certo?
<jorge_> sim
<x_root> olhe se é instalação 64 bits
<jorge_> quero os dois sistemas
<x_root> se for, baixa a versão amd64 (é só o nome, não se preocupe)
<x_root> ela é 64bits..
<jorge_> vai funcionar tranquilo na minha máquina
<x_root> provavelmente.. antes de instalar
<jorge_> não quero corer o risco de formatar tudo
<x_root> teste, é melhor pra ter certeza..
<x_root> tipo, quando for colocar o dvd, vai perguntar se quer instalar ou testar, teste e olhe se gosta..
<jorge_> ummmmmm
<jorge_> beleza
<x_root> e pela parte de teste, da pra instalar.. é melhor assim, dá pra entrar no mozilla firefox
<x_root> e perguntar via um irc online qlqr duvida sobre a instalação..
<jorge_> beleza
<x_root> tipo o do ubuntu-br (o site)..
<jorge_> vou baixar do site
<jorge_> obrigado pela ajuda
<jorge_> valeu...... fui
<MO_GZM> droga, sai um pouco e perdi a ajuda! :(
<Geyverson> Hoje instalei o Ubuntu x64, mais o ponteiro do mouse fica travando, o teclado está de ok... Rápido, estou precisando de ajuda..
<Geyverson> alguém sabe o que é ???
<Geyverson> O pc não está lento, tanto até que digito rápido, mais qualquer mouse que acrescente, o ponteiro sempre da umas travadas..
<Geyverson> alguém ai ,www
<Geyverson> bando de fudido mesmo, ninguém ajuda..
<omelete> te vira
<Geyverson> sim!
<hggdh> @kick Geyverson respeito, e linguagem, são exigidos neste canal
<hggdh> pena. O recorde de tempo sem necessitar moderação volta a contar do zero.
<x_root> galera, alguém sabe se a oãpço "reinstalr ubuntu" apaga partições separadas?
<x_root> tinha duas partições a do Ubuntu (sem nome) e uma de arquivos. deu um problema e fui em reinstalar.. teria algum problema?
<hggdh> x_root: deverias ter a opção para escolher a partição, ou apagar tudo
<x_root> se não apareceu..?
<hggdh> heh
<x_root> oh... :(
<hggdh> abra um terminal, e veja a saida de 'df'
<x_root> perdi então um monte de músicas e videos.. :(
<x_root> só mandar df?
<x_root> pera ai..
<hggdh> é a primeira opção.
<hggdh> a segunda é abrir o file manager (nautilus?) e ver se tens discos mostrados
<x_root> df: '/var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/90-mandatory.d': permission denied
<hggdh> ? tudo que mostra?
<x_root> acho que entendi o que vc falou. não apaceu a que eu tava com medo de apagar (/dev/sda3)
<x_root> acho que tá seguro então :)
<x_root> mas, as que apareceream.. (/cow, udev, tmpfs, /dev/sdb1, /dev/loop0, none, tmpfs, none, none, none, /dev/sda1 (<< a do ubuntu))
<x_root> tá tranquilo então né?
<hggdh> x_root: talvez. ls /dev/sda* -- vees uma /dev/sda3?
<x_root> vlw hggdh (até pq, tentei voltar e não tem mais jeito.. então..)
<x_root> não
<hggdh> bem, tem isto também. Agora, é relaxar ;-)
<x_root> é.. vlw hggdh :)
<x_root> mais uma dúvida... tudo isso rolou por um driver proprietario
<hggdh> qual?
<x_root> pra ver se rolava aceleração por hardware da ati..
<hggdh> ah. E instalaste direto da ATI, correcto?
<x_root> fui em instalar, mas não usei sudo.. pode ter sido isso (foi um arquivo.run, fiz chmod +x arquivo.run e depois ./arquivo.run)
<x_root> sim.. tentei, mas falhou, então.. tudo indica que deu problema de qlqr modo..
<x_root> deveria ter ido com sudo ./arquivo.run ? ou de outro modo?
<hggdh> não, o problema é que o upstream normalmente mistura arquivos -- ele usam outros directorios para os arquivos. É difícil remover, depois
<x_root> hm.. como instalar? quando inciei, acho que o x.org/unity/compiz não rodaram..
<megalinux> rony
<Josue_Rezende> saudações
<Josue_Rezende> pessoal eu atualizei minha kernel e agora o ubuntu não inicia pela mesma como faço para remover apenas ela?
<x_rot> galera, instalei um driver (da amd/ati) e retornou que falhou por falta de dkms (dependencia)
<x_rot> daí fui até a central de programas e lá instalou o dkms, tá tudo certo ou eu tenho que rodar os .deb de novo?
<hggdh> x_rot: não, mas pode ser mais simples 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install <pacote>'
<hggdh> Josue_Rezende: quais erros são mostrados?
<Josue_Rezende> hggdh não inicia pela mesmo as luzes do not ficam piscando mais não inicia com aquela kernel
<Josue_Rezende> tenho que selecionar uma kernel anterior para iniciar
<hggdh> Josue_Rezende: as luzes piscando provavelmente indica um erro grave no kernel. Seleccione um kernel anterior para iniciar o sistema; depois abra um terminal, e nos avise
<Josue_Rezende> hggdh eu achei aqui acho que vai dar certo
<x_root> que tipo de problema, um link simbolico pode criar?
<x_root> procurei sobre um problema (display null) e falaram qu8e isso pode ajudar..
<x_root> sudo ln -s usr/lib32/ usr/lib/
<Guest73135> Boa noite! sou novato no mundo do ubuntu e tenho uma duvida .. toda vez que tento atualizar o sistema ele pede tipo uma senha. . alguem pode me dizer se so comprando ou é um bug?
<Josue_Rezende> Guest73135
<Josue_Rezende> boa noite
<Josue_Rezende> vc ja criou um usuario root?
<x_root> alguem sabe como consertar um problema de display null?
<Josue_Rezende> Guest73135
<Josue_Rezende> se não entra no link e siga o passo a passo http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-criar-senha-de-root-no-Ubuntu
<omelete> x_root,  só da esse erro? ql app é?
<x_root> o ubuntu
<x_root> tipo, instalei o driver da ati
<x_root> e quando eu reiniciei só apareceu o mouse.. (tentei fglrxinfo e retornou display null)
<omelete> já olhou? echo $DISPLAY
<x_root> pera
<omelete> normal é :0.0
<x_root> retornou um espaço em branco só..
<omelete> tem algo errado
<omelete> tem q retornar isso q coloquei
<x_root> concordo.. tem como 'criar' um display?
<x_root> deveria.. antes, quando entrava, via assim..
<x_root> mas agora.. (tudo pra poder ver video em HD... =/)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<omelete> driver open ati roda video em hd
<omelete> só se vc for jogar, ai precisa do proprietario
<x_root> hm..
<x_root> no meu caso, ficava travando (apu +/-)
<x_root> dai vi que com alguns componentes daria pra rodar HD
<monza> oi
<monza> alguem br?
<monza> alguem br?
<monza> alguem ke entenda do linux para me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<monza> oa astroo
<monza> pd me ajudar?
<astroo-> por a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> duvido que saiba
<monza> instalei o ubunto 1040 esses dias kero continuar com o linux mais nao consigo instalar o java e os drivers da nvidea alguem me ajuda nos comnandos?
<redjohn> Ae pessoas tem alguem on?
<astroo-> talvez
<astroo-> ola
<redjohn> Ae pessoal to tentando instalar o Ubuntu só que ele para no arquivo 28 de 90 e não vai pra frente!
<redjohn> alguém tem alguma solução?
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<Daniel_> Boa noite, Estou tentando instalar ubuntu em minha máquina - HP DM1 3250, dual core - criei uma partição de 20 gigas para a instalação, mas quando tento instalar via wubi ele apresenta a seguinte mensagem: " command=C:\Windows\sysnative\bcdedit.exe /set {3ec0736b-45e7-11e3-8d1e-e24eb15f7fbb} device partition=F: >>retval=1 >>stderr=An error has occurred setting the element data.  The request is not supported.". O uq e devo faze
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> você tem mais coisas no pc?
<Daniel_> sim.. windows 7 64 bits
<Daniel_> em outra partição
<Daniel_> a partição do ubuntu está vazia
<mirqui> haaa faz dual boot
<Daniel_> eu usava dual boot antes
<mirqui> ele automaticamente divide a hd
<mirqui> ou em uma parte boa para botar o ubuntu
<Daniel_> ele oferece pra instalar em minha partição maior, que tem 400 gigas
<mirqui> põe no windows
<Daniel_> mas ela é reservada para meus arquivos e documentos
<mirqui> e quanto vc tem de hd?
<Daniel_> 750
<mirqui> haaa , ai não sei , , tenho pouca coisa no hd
<Daniel_> acho que a partição do windows tá lotada
<Tortuguita> Boa noite amigos
<mirqui> quardo tudo em cd , dvd e pen drive
<Daniel_> vou tentar realocar um espaço
<Daniel_> boa noite
<mirqui> vc pede ajuda para alguém que saiba mais que eu :)
<mirqui> haa , fala com o mediador
<Tortuguita> estou tendo um problema em meu ubuntu 13.10, alguém poderia me ajudar a encontrar a causa da falha?
<Daniel_> se intalar na partição do windows ele faz dual boot automático?
<mirqui> sim
<Daniel_> pois vou tentar...
<mirqui> o ubuntu vai dizer
<Daniel_> diga o que é tortuguita
<Daniel_> que ajudaremos se estiver ao alcance
<mirqui> se vc quer fazer live cd ou fazer dual boot
<mirqui> mas cuidado para não sobreescrever o windows
<mirqui> pede para fazer dual boot
<Daniel_> ok
<Tortuguita> meu ubuntu apresenta 3 erros de sistema no inicio e pede se quero enviar relatorio...mas nao me diz que erros são estes
<Daniel_> não diz os erros?!
<Tortuguita> não
<mirqui> o meu tbm não
<Tortuguita> apenas 3 janelas que disem que um erro foi encontrado
<Daniel_> acho que só os hardusers pra ajudar...
<mirqui> pede ajuda para o mediador
<Tortuguita> mediador? desculpe estou um tempo fora do irq já kk'
<mirqui> ahaha é o cara que sabe mais que todo mundo
<mirqui> um harduser :)
<Tortuguita> legal...e como encontro este "mago" bola azul emediador?
<mirqui> não sei , mas pelo que ví o liccenced , sabe bastante de ubuntu
<mirqui> chama ele no prvt
<hggdh> Tortuguita: e que mais aparece nas janelas falando do erro?
<Tortuguita> mais nada, apenas se quero enviar relatorio
<hggdh> quais botões? Enviar erro s/n, e nada mais?
<licensed> mirqui, ow mano ta maluco?
<licensed> mirqui, nao sou supporter nao.. pra vc ta pedindo pro pessoal vir em pvt
<mirqui> xiii , desculpe , só disse que vc sabe mais do que eu
<mirqui> não disse que vc era suporte
<hggdh> de qualquer forma, ir em PVT sem convite não é considerado cortez
<licensed> mirqui, nao cite meu nick pra mais ninguem blz?
<licensed> mirqui, eu nao sou supporter, nao uso ubuntu
<mirqui> tudo , bem , desculpe
<licensed> é por isso que nao se pode ajudar ninguem em pvt.. os kra acostuma e sai recomendando o kra pra geral
<licensed> ta loco
<hggdh> licensed: calma
<hggdh> Tortuguita: se queres ajuda, tem que ser no canal
<Tortuguita> mirqui foi mal amigo, nao queria causar transtorno a ninguém...desculpa aí
<mirqui> ahaha nem esquenta , ele está fazendo charminho :)
<mirqui> ele está no ubuntu-br a toa ? :)
<licensed> eu jogando cs fica apitando aqui po o pvt
<Tortuguita> hggdh no canal??? diz no aberto???
<licensed> to aqui por causa dos conhecidos
<licensed> eu nem uso ubuntu po
<mirqui> mas se não quer ajudar , problema dele
<hggdh> Tortuguita: *neste* canal
<hggdh> mirqui: basta
<mirqui> tranquilo , desculpa , fui
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-07
<tomos> Boa noite senhores!
<tomos> senhoras também... rs
<astroo-> ola
<tomos> Pessoal
<tomos> estou interessado na UCP
<tomos> alguém sabe informar um link que comente sobre o assunto UCP x Mercado de TI
<paulo> alguém on aeh?
<xGrind> paulo, falae
<paulo> nada não, só bater um papo =D
<paulo> hey man, tu atualizou pro 13.10?
<xGrind> paulo, não. estou no xubuntu 12.04 mesmo :D
<paulo> xGrind, de onde és?
<xGrind> aparecida, sp
<paulo> flw galera, boa noite pra vcs
<astroo-> ola e ate
<mateus_> oi
<Space_Nerd> Ola boa noite gostaria de saber qual programa usar para personalizar o grub, a entrada de inicializacao do meu debian 6 squeeze?
<Space_Nerd> Quero Colocar uma imagem de fundo na inicializacao.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<hefler> bom dia pra todos
<hefler> da para instalar o ubuntu 13.10 num macbook de 2007?
<hefler> ninguem?
<Felipe__> tenho um notebook com w7 e quero migrar para o unbunto o que devo fazer para não perder meus arquivos e quala melhor forma de fazer a migração?
<hggdh> Felipe__: podes manter Windows e instalar Ubuntu em outra partição. Mas, seja como for, um backup é *extremamente aconselhado
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Marcos_> Olá
<Marcos_> Eu gostaria de saber como faço para definir o Ubuntu como meu unico sistema operacional
<Marcos_> tem algum passo a passo?
<doomtron> Marcos_: para ele ser unico basta remover os outros
<Marcos_> Eu instalei o Ubuntu mas os dois sistemas continuam em ação
<doomtron> quais são os dois sistemas?
<Marcos_> Windows 8
<Marcos_> e Ubuntu
<Marcos_> Bom eu gostaria de que ao iniciar não aparecesse mais as duas opções.
<doomtron> Marcos_: usa o gparted e formata as partições com windows
<cabuloso> Olá, instalei o Ubuntu 13.10 x64 em um desktop Windows 8 para fazer dual-boot mas ele só entra direto no Ubuntu, não instalou grub ou outro equivalente e agora não consigo iniciar o Windows, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Akiyama-san> Olá, desde que eu atulizei do 10.04 pro 13.04 e depois pro 13.10 (fresh install), meu notebook (tem 1GB ram) começou a colocar coisas na swap/ficar lendo o hd aleatoreamente com 600Mb~700Mb de ram usado, como se estivesse com toda a memória cheia. Testei também com a swap desativada e a luz do hd acende e o pc trava como se não houvesse mais memória disponível. Alguém podia me dar um help com isso? Valeu
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<chouga> astroo--> Olá!
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<chouga> mirqui-> Boa-noite!
<mirqui> quais são as novas :)?
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-08
<doma> obrigado
<doma> me fala como coloco a barra que esta na lateral esquerda em baixo por favor?
<hggdh> doma: seestás a falar da barra do Unity, não há como
<doma> vlw
<mirqui> tens como tú botar um dock , ai fica a barra lateral , mas as de baixo :) , até
<eronides> pessoal pq o as novas versões do ubuntu tem apresentado tanto travamento?
<xGrind> eronides, pq ainda são novas :p
<xGrind> novas funções, novos bugs. só depois de uns 2 meses q começa a ficar estável
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<gustavoeck> bom dia amigos!
<gustavoeck> estou com problema com o pgm avideux caso alguém esteja disponível em ajudar , por favor!
<gustavoeck> estou com problema com o pgm avideux caso alguém esteja disponível em ajudar , por favor!
<bruno> ola
<bruno> preciso de uma ajuda.
<Guest31634> a versao 13.10 do ubuntu roda em processador intel celeron ?
<Guest31634> alguem pode responder a minha pergunta
<Toni_Link> Guest31634: Sim, basta você verificar se o processador funciona em 32 ou 64 bits e escolher a versão na hora do download.
<Guest31634> fui baixar ele, ai veio com exençao para amd64
<Guest31634> baixei pela tela inicial
<Toni_Link> Guest31634: Você baixou a versão errada.
<Guest31634> o download veio como amd
<Guest31634> o salamander
<Guest31634> ...
<Guest31634> na opçao onde fala pra baixar o ubuntu, apenas cliquei em fazer o download
<Guest31634> n tem opçoes de processadores
<Guest31634> como faço para baixá-lo para intel celeron ?
<Toni_Link> Você precisa escolher a versão 32 bits.
<Guest31634> ok
<Guest31634> thx
<Toni_Link> Ele precisa vir com o nome de "i386".iso
<Toni_Link> Nada.
<Toni_Link> bruno: Qual o teu problema?
<Toni_Link> bruno: É referente ao Ubuntu ou Linux em geral?
<Guest31634> nossa! q chato. para extensão com intel só funciona em 32 :(
<Guest31634> na verdade é com os 2
<Guest31634> estou migrando para o linux agora
<Guest31634> tenho um pc já ultrapassado.
<Guest31634> possui intel celeron 3.0 GHz, acho q 2 giga ram e 80 gb de HDD
<Toni_Link> Guest31634: Na verdade hoje em dia a maioria dos computadores suporta 32 ou 64 pois todos usam instruções x86. Alguns intel (mais novos) rodam esse amd64 sim.
<Guest31634> a especificação do rotulo do fabricante esta definindo que ele veio com sistema operacional linux
<Guest31634> é um computador positivo. acho que ele está fora do mercado faz 4 anos ou mais
<Guest31634> devo baixar qual extensão linux. x32 ou x64?
<Guest31634> ?
<Toni_Link> O que existe é x86_64 (ou amd64, que é pra 64 bits) e i386 (que é para 32 bits), você precisa baixar a versão 32 bits, que é a i386.
<Guest31634> toni, onde posso aprender mais sobre linux? ainda sou leigo neste assunto
<Guest31634> ...
<Toni_Link> Guest31634: Existe um excelente manual para Linux chamado "Guia FOCA Linux", é um manual escrito por um brasileiro e que já recebeu elogios do próprio Linus Torvalds.
<Toni_Link> Guest31634: Mas em qualquer lugar na internet você pode achar informação, só é necessário um pouco de atenção, é que como o Linux recebe atualizações o tempo todo devemos sempre buscar os tutoriais e matérias mais recentes.
<Guest31634> ok.
<Toni_Link> Guest31634: Mas se você quer entender esta organização e nomenclatura de processadores é melhor que você procure livros deste assunto, como os livros de Organização ou Arquitetura de computadores (são assuntos diferentes).
<Guest31634> toni, o linux 64 bits nao roda no meu sistema ?
<Toni_Link> Guest31634: Eu não tenho certeza, depende da arquitetura e do conjunto de instruções dele.
<Guest31634> ok. vou tentar com o 32.
<Toni_Link> Guest31634: Eu tentaria fazer ele rodar, só pra matar a curiosidade. rsrs
<Guest31634> a arquitetura entre 32 e 64 interfere muito? existe muita diferença entre elas ?
<Toni_Link> Guest31634: Existem diferença no que chamamos de "tamanho de palavra". Um processador de 64 bits consegue rodar programas de 64 bits e também de 32; já o de 32 só consegue rodar os de 32 mesmo.
<Guest31634> blz.
<Guest31634> ei, linux é mais leve que windows? ele atua melhor em computadores ultrapassados ?
<Toni_Link> Guest31634: Sim, mas dependendo das aplicações instaladas os dois podem ficar igualmente pesados.
<Guest31634> e, como faço para instalar os drivers dos meus componentes no linux
<Guest31634> ?
<Toni_Link> Guest31634: Na maioria dos casos o Linux (principalmente Ubuntu e Fedora) já vem com a maioria dos drivers, não precisa instalar mais nada.
<Toni_Link> Guest31634: Mas é bom sempre testar as funcionalidades no fim da instalação e ver se tem algo faltando.
<Guest31634> ta bem. obrigado
<Toni_Link> Nada.
<YokoBR> galera, tava querendo criar o loco team em Minas Gerais
<hggdh> YokoBR: entre em contacto com brazilianteam@lists.launchpad.net
<YokoBR> podecrey
<YokoBR> então
<Jony> Bom dia
<Jony> gostaria de um suporte em relação a organização de arquivos
<Jony> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<bsk> Jony: diga aí o que precisa
<Jony> Eu instalei o Ubuntu 13.10 no meu computador, só que ele acabou formatando e eu perdi todos os meus arquivos
<Jony> Então usei o testdisk e Photorec pra recuperar tudo. Ele achou bastante coisa, só que renomeou os arquivos e criou várias pastas diferentes.
<Jony> Tem algum programa ou comando que eu possa usar para pegar todos os arquivos de todas as pastas criadas e organizar em tipo ?]
<Jony> fazendo ele criar 1 pasta para PDF, outra para .rar, outra para videos, e assim por diante ?
<Jony> ele criou  mais de 1000 pastas diferentes e todas elas estão com nomes diferentes do original, para organizar tudo na mão vai dar um trabalho imenso. Tenho mais de 450 gb de arquivos encontrados
<hggdh> hum. Talvez 'find' ajude: mkdir /sava/pdf; find / -name "*.pdf" -exec mv {} /salva/pdf/ \;
<hggdh> Jony: ^
<hggdh> e assim por diante para cada tipo de arquivo
<hggdh> s/sava/salva/
<Rubem> Bom dia senhores!
<Rubem> Estou tendo problema para abrir arquivo na rede com pacote office libreoffice
<Rubem> Estou usando ubuntu 12.04 LTS que vem com a versão 3.5 e autalizei para versão 4
<Rubem> sugestão ?
<hggdh> Rubem: explique melhor teu problema, não temos detalhes para dar sugestões
<Jony> Vou tentar isso que você falou. Obrigado pela ajuda
<Rubem> Estou com problema para abrir arquivo na rede com o LibreOffice 4.1.3, simplesmente quando vou abrir o arquivo o libreoffice mostra aquela barra indicando que esta carregando e nada acontece, agora arquivo armazenado local o libreoffice abre.
<Rubem> Agora a versão libreoffice 3.5 que vem no Ubuntu 12.04.LTS não ocorre o problema, consigo abre arquivo tanto pela rede como local. A pasta esta com permissão total, e o file server esta rodando em plataforma Windows Server. 
<bsk> Rubem: como vc fez essa atualização? removeu o pacote do sistema e instalou pelo site do LibreOffice?
<Rubem> Sim
<Rubem> nesse exato momento adicionei o repositório libreoffie para fazer atualiação
<Rubem> espero que resolva o problema
<Rubem> muito estralho isso...
<bsk> Rubem: recomendo usar o tar.gz oficial do site, mas tente aí
<bsk> Rubem: vc consegue acessar o arquivo de rede diretamente pelo navegador de arquivos?
<Jony> +hggdh . Poderia explicar o que a linha de comando está fazendo ?
<Rubem> não acontece nada
<Rubem> e quando tento salvar na " Caminho não encontrado"
<bsk> Jony: primeiro um diretório de destino é criado, por exemplo: mkdir ~/arquivos-recuperados/pdf
<bsk> Jony: depois todos os arquivos encontrados que terminam com .pdf são movidos para esse diretório recém-criado: find /diretório/de/recuperação -type f -iname '*.pdf' -exec mv -v {} ~/arquivos-recuperados/pdf \;
<bsk> Jony: esse /diretório/de/recuperação é o criado pelo programa que vc usou
<bsk> Rubem: vc tem permissão de leitura e escrita no diretório de rede?
<Jony> E como faço para ele procurar em uma pasta específica ? Ele vai procurar só a pasta mãe ou todas as pastas que estiver dentro tambem ?
<Rubem> então permissão total
<Rubem> na pasta
<Rubem> como falei antes, com versão padrão 3.5 não tenho esse problema
<hggdh> Jony: por partes: 'find / -name "*.pdf"' -- procura, a partir do root(/), arquivos que terminem em ".pdf"
<hggdh> Jony: '-exec' -- executa o comando a seguir (atéa terminação "\;")
<hggdh> Jony: o comando é "mv {} /salva/pdf/" -- move o arquivo encontrado ({}) para debaixo de /salva/pdf
<hggdh> Jony: ah sim, 'mkdir -p /salva/pdf' cria os directorios
<hggdh> Rubem: como foi que instalaste este LO 4? É um pacote?
<bsk> Jony: ele vai procurar todas as pastas que estiverem dentro
<Jony> Obrigado a todos
 * hggdh goes to the office, BRB in 30 min
<boyslim> bom dia pessoal
<boyslim> alguem aeh sabe qual programa posso usar pra lan house sistema linux
<YokoBR> boyslim, OpenASB
<YokoBR> ah
<YokoBR> ja saiu
<YokoBR> que anta
<CyL> YokoBR: Não precisa ofender os demais, mesmo ele não estando mais presente
<YokoBR> CyL, eu me ofendi. Disse "que anta" porque estava respondendo sem verificar se o cara ainda estava aqui.
<YokoBR> disse "que anta" pra mim mesmo.
<CyL> YokoBR: Ok, pensei que estivesse se referindo ao boyslim
<hggdh> heh
<YokoBR> CyL, que nada, o boyslim com certeza é um menino de ouro.
<YokoBR> Alguém sabe me sugerir uma plataforma RAD pra linux?
<YokoBR> Quero desenvolver sem muito trabalho um software simples, cujo o principal já tenho, o banco
<YokoBR> pra acompanhamento de pacientes cardíacos.
<YokoBR> ja criei o projeto open source, mas não sei qual linguagem utilizar.
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<chouga> Alguém já conseguiu instalar o ClamAV 0.98?
<Afonso> Bom dia.
<Afonso> A versão 13.10 tem em português?
<silverf0x> todas versoes tem portugues
<Afonso> a minha na configuração eu instalei portugues, porém ela veio ingles após instalar.
<Afonso> tem como alterar?
<YokoBR> alguém sabe como coloco bot no meu canal irc?
<hggdh> chouga: clamav 0.98 ainda não está disponível nos repositorios oficiais. Saucy & Trusty, no momento, têm 0.97.8+dfsg-1ubuntu4
<alvaro_> Que coisa o Chromium da "comendo" memoria demais, mas não abre as paginas direito, fecha sozinho, poderiam me ajudar quanto a isso?
<xGrind> alvaro_, qual versão? eu to usando o chrome mesmo aqui, e está normal
<xGrind> o firefox que tava zuado no windows aki
<alvaro_> 30.0.1599.114
<alvaro_> Ubuntu 12.04.3
<xGrind> alvaro_, esses dias eu vi umas pessoas reclamando do chromium. estavam dizendo que o youtube não estava abrindo nele
<alvaro_> muitas aplicações que envolvem o plugin do flash , simplesmente não funcionam
<alvaro_> o pior é o fechamento "automatico" do mesmo
<alvaro_> e aquela mensagem "Jimmy está morto" aí é demais
<xGrind> kjkk
<xGrind> Jimmy  ? nunca vi isso
<alvaro_> procure nos erros do Chrome tem essa mensagem de erro lá tambem
<LoDz> ae galera,boa noite. gostaria de saber se existe alguma comundade de html no irc ou até em forum mesmo, que vocês possa me indicar.
<LoDz> possam*
<LoDz> alguem?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<LoDz> opa
<astroo-> ola
<LoDz> tudo bem?
<program3r> Ola povo, alguem ai usa a steam e está tendo problema com taxa de download.... ou teve.. ou conhece o problema?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<program3r> alguem que usa steam aqui, pra tirar uma duvida..
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-09
<Space_Nerd> alguem sabe me explicar como e que funciona a diferença entre devfs e udev no linux?
<Guest93040> eu queria saber como coloco aquelas letrinas na área de trabalho mostrando o desempenho do linux
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Space_Nerd> eu instalei o kde e removir o gnome so que agora ele nao ta aceitando login ele diz que o login e invalido qual e o arquivo que eu configuro para ele entra pelo kdm
<Space_Nerd> o gerenciador de login que eu instalei foi o kdm onde eu configuro ele?
<Jony> bom dia
<Jony> gostaria de uma ajuda com meu ubuntu
<Jony> deu uma queda de luz, e agora ele não inicia mais
<Jony> fica só naquela tela roxo escuro e não sai dali
<omelete> Jony,  provavelmente se vc passar o fsck vai arrumar
<Jony> eu iniciei pelo cs e entrei no terminal
<omelete> cs?
<Jony> coloquei sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Jony> a resposta foi: /dev/sda1 is in use
<Jony> e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting
<omelete> tem q tá desmontado essa partição
<Jony> coloquei fsck.ext2 /dev/sda1
<Jony> a resposta foi: devsda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<Jony> pss 1 : checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<Jony> ...
<Samuel> Estou com o 13.10 instalado mas quando tento inicializar após colocar a senha aparece uma tela escura e só consigo visualizar a seta do mouse. O que posso fazer para reparar
<Samuel> sou iniciante no ubuntu: 4 meses
<testaskt> Algum brasileiro aki
<xGrind> testaskt, todos
<testaskt> Gente alguem pode me ajudar queria instalar o Jad alguem ja ouviu falar o Jack Lab Audio Distribution como faço baixei ele mas o yummi nao le ele
<xGrind> testaskt, yumi? Ubuntu usa apt,dpkg
<testaskt> como assim
<testaskt> queria instalar esse  Jack Lab Audio Distribution baixei o arquivo oq tenho que fazer agora ?
<xGrind> testaskt, vc usa qual distribuição?
<testaskt> XGrin
<testaskt> Ubuntu
<xGrind> oq é esse yummi?
<testaskt> mas baixei o  Jack Lab Audio Distribution pq o ubuntu ta dando uns erros
<testaskt> yummi é o programa que faz a pen drive virar um cd de instalação
<testaskt> mas ele nao reconheçe essa iso
<xGrind> testaskt, entendi ;x kk
<testaskt> vc pode me ajudar amigo
<testaskt> com faço pra instalar essa o JAD no lugar no ubuntu
<testaskt> pode ajudar man
<xGrind> testaskt, da pra usar o comando dd.
<testaskt> me ensina a fazer to com o note aki
<xGrind> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Comando-dd
<xGrind> dd origem destino
<xGrind> por ex: dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb
<testaskt> cara nao entendi
<testaskt> li la mas nao consegui entender
<xGrind> testaskt, o comando é assim: dd if=imagem of=caminho
<xGrind> digamos q a imagem fosse ubuntu.iso, e o caminho fosse /dev/sdb, vc colocaria dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb
<testaskt> o arquivo ta na area de trab do ubuntu como ficaria irmão
<Diumbanda> boa tarde
<Diumbanda> tenho um grande problema em meu pc, com a distribuição 32bits, tudo funciona normalmente, com a de 64 bits, não funciona USB e LAN eu gostaria muito de utilizar a versão de 64 bits mas não consigo o que pode ser???
<testaskt_> grind
<testaskt_> como eu disse meu arquivo iso esta numa pen drive e tbm na area de trab do ubuntu
<omelete> dd if=~/Desktop/ubunt.iso of
<testaskt_> tentei e diz que o diretorio nao foi encontrado
<xGrind> testaskt_, coloca a imagem no direito /home
<xGrind> é mais facil
<testaskt_> e ai oq faço dps
<xGrind> digita o comando dd
<testaskt_> cara fala que nao foi encontrado
<testaskt_> coloquei ate na pen drive
<xGrind> testaskt_, ja tentou usar unetbootin?
<testaskt_> cara nao conheço era usuario de windows e quis testas um software livre ai tentei colocar o ubuntu ele nao abre direito o programa que quero
<testaskt_> ai me falaram destas duas versões de linux para audio
<testaskt_> baixei esse jack audio nao ta dando certo
<testaskt_> o ubuntu eu instalei um programa que fez a pen drive virar cd mas com esse jad nao to conseguindo
<xGrind> testaskt_, procurar por ubuntu studio ai no google. é tipo essa distro q vc baixou, mas 'e mais conhecida
<xGrind> ja vem com os programas q vc esta querendo. e da pra colocar no pendrive usando unetbootin
<testaskt_> então a que eu quero é outra
<testaskt_> pronto passei o arquivo para pen drive
<testaskt_> agora como faço para reiniciar com a bios o pc
<testaskt_> cara meu pc apago
<testaskt_> e agora quando liga aparece uma tela preta
<testaskt_> escrita
<testaskt_> hdd:has been blocked by the current security policy
<edy_graf> como instalo o java no ubuntu 13.10
<edy_graf> ????
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Ernandes> bah
<leoagps> Qual programa vcs utilizam para ler arqivo do outlook pst?
<xGrind> leoagps, outlook?
<leoagps> sim...tenho um arquivo *pst que utilizava no windows
<xGrind> leoagps, http://blog.tech4him.com/moving-outlook-pst-emails-to-thunderbird-on-ubuntu-linux/
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-10
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<Eder> Olá
<Eder> Tem alguém online?
<Eder> Eu gostaria de solicitar uma ajuda...por gentileza.
<xGrind> falae
<astroo-> ola  eu sempre
<Eder> Opa! Muito obrigado
<Eder> Pessoal, eu tenho um Note...com WinXP
<Eder> usei por muito tempo esta porcaria...
<Eder> ...e há algumas semanas eu comecei a testar o Ubuntu...
<Eder> achei mto fera!
<Eder> Mas eu fiz uma instalação particionada...
<Eder> no meu note rola os dois agora.. . . só escolher no inicio.
<Eder> Contudo, há dois dias eu tento iniciar o Ubuntu
<Eder> e ele trava naquela tela que fica o Logo o OS...
<Eder> e carregando aquelas cinco bolinhas pequenas logo abaixo...
<Eder> e não sai de lá!!!
<Eder> teclei algumas teclas do note...e apareceu aquela tela preta...
<Eder> e descrevia um erro...
<Eder> Enfim,
<Eder> pergunto:
<astroo-> da as carateristicas do teu pc
<Eder> É um note antigo da STI, tenho ele faz 3 anos...
<Eder> Processador:
<Eder> Pentium Dual Core T3400
<Eder> @ 2.16GHz
<Eder> 2.00 GB de RAM
<Eder> 160 GB de HD
<Eder> WinXp
<Eder> Acho que é só isso...
<Eder> É possível reinstalar o Ubuntu através do Win
<Eder> na tentativa de substituir o Ubuntu que to rodando lá?
<Eder> e sanar este erro...
<Eder> ???
<Eder> Muito obrigado até aqui...
<astroo-> placa video?
<astroo-> chip
<rtgg> eu tive q botar xforcemode=vesa
<rtgg> pra botar rodar em um chip da ati mobile la
<rtgg> mas isso era no 12.04
<astroo-> ja saiu
<Jony> boa noite
<Jony> Estou com um problema
<Jony> Estou com 2 partiçoes no hd
<Jony> ambas estºao com linux instalado
<Jony> Gostaria de mudar a inicializaçao que esta na particao 1
<Jony> e colocar na partiçao 2
<Jony> para ele iniciar direto dela
<Jony> como posso fazer isso
<Jony> ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Jony> alguem
<Jony> ?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> ve o privado
<BlackFlag> Boa noite, senhores!
<astroo-> ola
<BlackFlag> Alguém sabe dizer se é lenda ou não o lance de não poder instalar o linux dentro de uma partição lógica dentro de uma estendida?
<BlackFlag> Já me disseram que não é bom, mas sempre fiz e nunca tive problemas
<BlackFlag> Estou com a opção de não fazer agora em uma instalação, mas se não tiver problema, criarei uma estendida e colocarei 3 lógicas, uma "/", uma "/home" e uma swap
<picolo> Boa noite. Instalei o jockey-kde no meu ubuntu com unity e deu problema no unity . Alguém tem a solucao?
<BlackFlag> já tentou desinstalar?
<BlackFlag> creio que o pacote correto a ser instalado deveria ser o jockey-gtk
<BlackFlag> picolo,
<astroo-> ola
<picolo> Esse gtk nao instala. Nos repositorios so tem o kde
<BlackFlag> qual a versão do seu ubuntu, picolo ?
<rtgg> caramba pessoal só vem pede ajuda e vaza
<astroo-> em geral tem sido assim
<BlackFlag> surreal
<BlackFlag> como passou mais de 15 min, vou repetir minha pergunta
<BlackFlag> Alguém sabe dizer se é lenda ou não o lance de não poder instalar o linux dentro de uma partição lógica dentro de uma estendida?
<BlackFlag> Boa noite, senhores!
<hggdh> é lenda
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Ernandes> bah
<Adson> Alguém online ??
<Adson> estou fazendo o download do Ubuntu 13.10 e gostaria de ajuda para poder instala-lo
<Adson> ....
<Adson> por favor ??
<omelete> ql a duvida?
<Adson> é possivel instalar o 13.10 a partir de um pen drive ?
<Adson> ou preciso gravar a imagem em um cd ?
<xGrind> Adson, é possivel
<xGrind> procure por instalação de ubuntu pelo pendrive no google. há varios tutoriais faceis
<Adson> otimo
<Adson> grande ajuda ^^/
<xGrind> cara quer tudo na mão --'
<KurtKraut> xGrind, e ainda acha que temos a obrigação de serví-lo bem. Isso é comum. As pessoas foram educadas que têm direitos como consumidor. Mas não perceberam que não são sempre consumidoras, que nem sempre tem esses direitos. Que às vezes é voluntário, é favor, é cidadão, é vizinho etc.
<xGrind> KurtKraut, a coisa mais facil é encontrar tutorial de instalação do ubuntu. é mais fácil ele achar no google, do que a gente passar a tarde inteira tentando explicar por aki :D
<KurtKraut> xGrind, existe outro fator também que é o estímulo que há para procurar suporte no IRC, em sites, documentação oficial etc.
<KurtKraut> xGrind, no passado já fui defensor (e muito mal compreendido) que o estímulo a busca de suporte deveria ser no fórum.
<xGrind> uhum. quer usar linux, mas tem preguiça de pesquisar
<xGrind> se a pessoa te passa algo pronto, vc nunca vai aprender. Vai ser sempre dependente
<xGrind> se voce mesmo buscar, aprende e nunca mais esquece
<mirqui> boa tarde :0
<mirqui> :)
<omelete> boa
<mirqui> quaissão as novas?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Ernandes> oo diaa
<astroo-> ola
<lucimara> oi
<astroo-> ola
<Ernandes> uhummm
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<Ernandes> q falta de assundto kk
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<MarconM> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Magnet0> mirqui: sussa na montanha russa
<mirqui> ahaha não sei que é isso , mas se está tudo tranquilo , legal :)
<Magnet0> kkkkk mirqui mode de dizer q esta tudo bem
<gabi_> ok
<gabi_> eu não consigo instalar ubuntu, se alguem puder me dar uma força, agradeço
<mirqui> qual mensagem de erro da , se dá alguma ?
<gabi_> ele não dá nenhuma mesagem
<gabi_> trava numa tela preta
<gabi_> que tem uma mensagem -  instalando ubuntu
<mirqui> está usando live cd ?
<gabi_> ficou a madrugada toda nesta tela
<gabi_> sim, baixei do site br e queimei o cd
<mirqui> a mídia está boa , vc tem como testar ?
<gabi_> agora aparece as opções na inicialização, windowa ou ubuntu
<gabi_> sim, mas como?
<gabi_> rs
<mirqui> sim , vc cllica em qual quer
<mirqui> se a média está boa ? , tem programas para isso
<mirqui> mas dá para ver no olhometro = não riscada :)
<gabi_> olha, eu tentei mais de uma vez... gravei 3 midias
<gabi_> nãão, tá belezinha...
<gabi_> pelo olhometro
<mirqui> sim , então tenta baixar outra imagem iso
<mirqui> pq se tiver arquivos corrompidos
<gabi_> aparece as opções no boot, mas quando clico pra iniciar pelo ubuntu ele volta na instalação e trava
<mirqui> vc só vai jogar dvds fora
<mirqui> faz o arroz com feijão
<gabi_> entendi
<mirqui> boot pelo cd
<mirqui> imagem isso boa
<mirqui> gravva dvd
<mirqui> testa
<mirqui> e vê no que da
<mirqui> haa , teu pc está ok ?
<gabi_> sim
<gabi_> está
<gabi_> mas foi exatamente isso que eu fiz
<mirqui> então pode ser a iso que está corrompida
<gabi_> ta, eu to baixando outra
<mirqui> então tenta e depois fala no que deu :)
<mirqui> qual vc está baixando , ubuntu ?
<gabi_> ok obrigada
<gabi_> eu baixei todas as vezes pelo site da comunidade mesmo
<gabi_> http://ubuntu-br.org/
<mirqui> eu pego e jogo no google , ubuntu download
<mirqui> e dá sempre uma distro boa
<gabi_> naum tem problema ser for torrent neh
<mirqui> eu baixo com o puxarápido
<mirqui> ai não sei , numca usei torrent
<mirqui> usa o puxarapido
<mirqui> tem no site baixaki
<gabi_> tah bom valeu
<mirqui> e as distros tem a do superdownloads
<mirqui> e a do próoprio ubuntu :)
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<gabi_> é utopic unicorn
<gabi_> ok obrigada
<mirqui> este tentei usar e deu complicação
<gabi_> ahhhh ta
<gabi_> entendi
<gabi_> vou tentar outra
<gabi_> valeu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<mirqui> deixa chegar perto de um mês de uso
<gabi_> hm?
<mirqui> ele saiu quando ?
<mirqui> quando foi lançado ?
<mirqui> dá uns 30 , 60 dias para começar a usar
<mirqui> fica muito mais depurado
<mirqui> falhas , bugs e afins
<gabi_> nossa, acho que acabou de sair
<gabi_> eu acho q vou tentar outra distro
<mirqui> sim , então vc dá um tempinho para começar a usar :)
<mirqui> tenta a do superdownloads
<mirqui> ou a do ubuntu br
<gabi_> mas a do ubuntu br é a do unicornio utopico
<mirqui> sim , mas pega verções anteriores , no caso 14.02
<gabi_> ok
<mirqui> bom , então boa sorte :)
<gabi_> obrigada!
<gabi_> mas no superdownloads só tem essa ultima versao!
<mirqui> então vai no google e digita ubuntu 14.04
<mirqui> vão aparecer várias opções
<mirqui> vê a melhor
<gabi_> ok obrigada...
<mirqui> :)
<gabo> gente... não consigo instalar... por favor, qto tempo fica na tela preta?
<Magnet0> gabo: instlar o que
<gabi_> ola. estou tentando instalar ubuntu 14.4. está travado numa tela preta. alguém pode ajudar?
<gabi_> ubuntu
<gabi_> estou tentando instalar ubuntu 14.4. está travado numa tela preta. alguém pode ajudar?
<gabi_> ola?
<gabi_> gente alguem pode ajudar?
<R3nan> ola gabi_
<gabi_> oi td bem?
<R3nan> blza
<R3nan> q passa
<gabi_> estou tentando instalar ubuntu 14.4. está travado numa tela preta.
<R3nan> seu pc é mais atual ?
<R3nan> ou mais antigo
<gabi_>  mais atual
<gabi_> processador 2.6 e 2gb de ram
<R3nan> ja verificou no setup se a opçao secure boot esta ativa ?
<R3nan> se tiver deve desativa-la
<R3nan> verificar tb a opçao uefi esta habillidade
<R3nan> e desabilitar
<R3nan> ja tem algum sistema instalado no pc ? alias é pc ou notebook
<gabi_> não ta...  PC mesmo
<gabi_> to olhando aqui, não tem secudity book
<R3nan> vc baixou a versao 32bits ou 64bits do ubuntu ?
<gabi_> 32
<R3nan> vc consegue dar boot e acessar o sistema pele live cd ?
<gabi_> sera q eu tenho q remover a instalação anterior?
<gabi_> sim.... aparece o teclado e o carinha alegre. depois trava
<R3nan> zica em
<gabi_> rs
<gabi_> eh
<R3nan> ja tentou fazer um pendrive de boot
<R3nan> ou testar outro drive de cd/dvd
<gabi_> não... mas se tivesse algum problema ele não teria gravado o CD nao eh?
<R3nan> nao necessariamente
<R3nan> tenta com um pendrive
<R3nan> gera um pendrive de boot
<gabi_> na inicialização ele já me da as opções wi dos ou ububtu
<gabi_> tem como tirar a. versão anterior do ubuntu?
<R3nan> gabi_, crie um pendrive bootavel e de boot por ele para iniciar a instalaçao
<R3nan> http://www.mundoubuntu.com.br/tutoriais/instalacao/140-criando-um-pendrive-de-instalacao-do-ubuntu-13-10
<R3nan> veja esse link
<gabi_> sim
<gabi_> vou tentar obrigada
<R3nan> pin
<R3nan> pn
<gabi_> Renan valeu
<R3nan> ;)
<buribu> meu ubuntu pegou virus
<galvao35> boa tarde
<galvao35> uso um programa chamado Altoqi hydros atraves do windows.  Testei a versao demo do programa no ubuntu e funcionou mas, quando fui rodar a versao paga nao consigo. ela funciona com uma chave que parece um pendrive e penso que nao esta sendo detectada pelo wine .  alguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ct2ert> Boa noite, preciso de ajuda a fazer com que o som de saida de audiodo chrome seja ligado a um microfone (tipo virtual cable em windows)
<astroo-> bem-vindo e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta
<ct2ert> astroo-, obrigado.
<alvaro> aqui alguem já testou a versão 14.10 ?
<ct2ert> xubuntu 14.10 parece um pouco mais rapido (mas pode ser impressao minha)
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<bakhtinjf> oláá, bom dia!
<bakhtinjf> estou tendo um problema no meu toutchpad no kubuntu...alguem sabe se tem como saber se o problema é com o hardware ou o sistema operacinal?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<bakhtin> alguem poderia me ajudar em um problema que estou com toutchpad do meu notebook no Kubuntu?
<bakhtin> touchpad
<bakhtin> quando eu uso o touchpad do meu notebook o cursor trava do nada...gostaria de saber se tem como saber se é problema no hardware ou algum conflito com o sistema operacional.
<bakhtin> alguem?
<Elfon> bakhtin: faz um teste com mouse usb
<bakhtin> já fiz..com ele eu consigo usar sem problemas
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon> mirqui: opa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Renan_> Como faço boot no linux
<Renan_> ?
<Renan_> dual boot
<Renan_> Como dou um dual boot no windows?
<Renan_> Como dar dual boot no windows 8
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-05
<MegaRevolt> Boa noite
<MegaRevolt> Depois que atualizei o ubuntu, a rolagem do mouse nao ficou mais natural, ele ta rolando dando aqueles solavancos. Alguem sabe como arrumar isso? Nas configuraçoes do mouse nao tem essa opçao, so existe pro trackpad.
<MegaRevolt> *touchpad
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela pssovel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> possivel
<MegaRevolt> Beleza
<Cachrro> pessoal, me tirem uma duvida... no Linux eu consigo aprender e usar java e java script para web
<MegaRevolt> Cachrro, Consegue sim, sem problemas
<Cachrro> maravilha, to querendo começar a mexer com java e estou dentro d epouco tempo migrando pro Linux, só aguardando baixar o ubuntu
<Cachrro> e instalar em dua boot
<MegaRevolt> Show!
<BrunoPT> Cachrro: é so instalar o netbeans ou o eclipse, é facil de instalar pela central de programas
<Cachrro> perfeito, obrigado
<Cachrro> Bruno
<Cachrro> e Megarevolt
<Cachrro> valeu
<xGrind> Cachrro, pode usar o geany tb. bem mais leve
<jscarmo> Boa noite
<jscarmo> gostaria de uma ajudar
<jscarmo> ajuda
<astroo-> ola e poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta
<jscarmo> já realizei varias pesquisas de com retirar um icone da barra superior do ubuntu 14.04, mas ainda não encontrei como fazer
<jscarmo> JOIN ubuntu
<KurtKraut> jscarmo, Mostra um screenshot pondo uma seta vermelha a qual ícone você se refere quando perguntar. Porque eu fiquei (e outras pessoas devem ficar) incertas de qual ícone você se refere exatamente
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<KurtKraut> jscarmo, Mostra um screenshot pondo uma seta vermelha a qual ícone você se refere quando perguntar. Porque eu fiquei (e outras pessoas devem ficar) incertas de qual ícone você se refere exatamente
<jscarmo> KurtKrat momento que vou enviar
<jscarmo> não to conseguindo enviar a imagem
<jscarmo> mas o icone que me refiro é o icone que indentifica a rede
<KurtKraut> jscarmo, Me enviar diretamente a imagem? Perdeu a cabeça?
<KurtKraut> jscarmo, Envie para algum serviço online de hospedagem de imagens, como o imgur.com
<jscarmo> mas é isso que to tentando fazer
<KurtKraut> jscarmo, Não estou usando Unity. Não vejo o mesmo o que você vê.
<KurtKraut> jscarmo, E que mal pergunte, por que queres fazer isso?
<jscarmo> está aparecendo dois icone de rede
<KurtKraut> jscarmo, Acho que já vi ou ouvi isso antes. Você está rodando a versão mais recente do Ubuntu, a 14.10?
<jscarmo> http://imgur.com/n6cTL7z
<jscarmo> 14.04
<KurtKraut> jscarmo, Deslogar e logar de novo ou reiniciar deve resolver. Dar um killall gnome-panel também é um experimento que vale a pena. Se persistir (e incomodar), atualize seu Ubuntu. Devem ter corrigido isso já.
<jscarmo> já pesquise mas não encontrei nada a respeito
<jscarmo> já fiz isso
<jscarmo> eu já matei o processo kill -9 xxx nm-applet
<jscarmo> mas quando reinicio máquina o icone esta-la novamente
<KurtKraut> jscarmo, Então resta a minha última recomendação que fiz a você.
<jscarmo> a minha distro já ta atualizada
<KurtKraut> jscarmo, Não,não está. Você está usando Ubuntu 14.04 pelo o que me disse.
<jscarmo> to usando ele por se LTS
<jscarmo> vc quis dizer atualizar para a 14.10
<KurtKraut> jscarmo, sim
<jscarmo> KurtKraut obrigado pela ajuda
<jscarmo> vou continuar verificando aqui
<jardelvdas> Ola pessoal. Alguem sabe por que a % da bateria fica 90% sempre que coloco para carregar?
<jardelvdas> ubuntu 14.04
<galvao35> bom dia,  uso um programa chamado Altoqi hydros atraves do windows.  Testei a versao demo do programa no ubuntu e funcionou mas, quando fui rodar a versao paga nao consigo. ela funciona com uma chave que parece um pendrive e penso que nao esta sendo detectada pelo wine .  alguem pode me ajudar?
<karina> Olá, não consigo instalar o Ubuntu em meu notebook, alguém pode me orientar?
<Elfon> karina: qual a marca do note?
<karina> Lenovo
<Elfon> karina: ele veio com windows 8 de fábrica?
<karina> veio com o 7 Vista
<Elfon> karina: então deve ser mais fácil...a primeira coisa se não está familiarizada o primeiro passo é daro boot pelo cd
<Elfon> nunca conegui por um live usb...só pelo cd/dvd :(
<karina> desculpe, é netbook, não tem driver de cd
<karina> :(
<karina> então não conseguirei?
<Elfon> então sugiro...faz um live usb pelo windows e faz o boot em live cd
<Elfon> ops...live usb
<Elfon> é tranquio
<karina> blz
<karina> vou tentar aqui
<karina> obrigada!
<Elfon> baixa a imagem iso do ubuntu...baixa um programa de criar live usb
<Elfon> ok
<karina> ok
<Carom> OLA ! Por favor, alguem poderia me dizer qual é o canal do ubuntu phone ? Obrigado
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<codeman> mirqui, boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<bakhtin> olá...
<bakhtin> alguem poderia me ajudar em um incomodo que estou tendo com o Kubuntu...
<bakhtin> quando eu utilizo o touthpad , minutos depois o cursor do mouse trava.
<bakhtin> alguem poderia me dizer se é possivel identificar se o problema é no hardware ou algum conflito com o SO?
<bakhtin> cursor do touthpad
<f4lk0n> bakhtin: já tentou olhar os logs?
<galvao35> Boa Tarde,  uso um programa chamado Altoqi hydros atraves do windows.  Testei a versao demo do programa no ubuntu e funcionou mas, quando fui rodar a versao paga nao consigo. ela funciona com uma chave que parece um pendrive e penso que nao esta sendo detectada pelo wine .  alguem pode me ajudar?
<f4lk0n> galvao35: tem alguns programas que funcionam pelo wine e outros não. não há garantia que irá funcionar
<f4lk0n> galvao35: seria bom pedir ajuda no canal #winehq que é só sobre wine
<galvao35> f4lk0n, valeu obrigado
<f4lk0n> galvao35: de nada
<YOSSEF> I WANT TI ISTALL THE UBUNTU, BUT I NEED TO KNOW IN I CAN TO INSTALL ALL PROGRAMS LIKE IN THE WINDOWS,,,,PLEASE HELP IN THIS
<YOSSEF> HAVE HERE ANY PEEPLO WHO SPEAK PORTUGUESE::?
<YOSSEF> CAN I USE UBUNTU IN HEBREW?
<YOSSEF> OI BRUNO
<hggdh> YOSSEF: primeiro, por favor use maisculas e minusculas correctamente; segundo, podes instalar suporte para hebraico; terceiro, se o Ubuntu (ou qualquer distro Linux) tem, ou não, todos os programas que tens instalado no Windows... não sei/
<YOSSEF> ok obrigado
<Cbterra> Olá boa noite a todos...
<Cbterra> Faz um tempo q estou afastado do Ubuntu...aquele bug que assassinava notebooks samsung ainda existe?...
<Cbterra> Olá boa noite a todos...
<Cbterra> Faz um tempo q estou afastado do Ubuntu...aquele bug que assassinava notebooks samsung ainda existe?...
<cbterra> Olá Boas Noite a todos
<cbterra> Faz um tempinho que não uso o Ubuntu alguém sabe se ainda existe o bug nos notebooks Samsung? obrigado
<hggdh> cbterra: se já faz algum tempo que não usas Ubuntu, provavelmente *este* bug não mais existe
<cbterra> hggdh: Obrigado pela atenção
<usern00b> can not solve problems with intel graphics drivers. can anyone help me?
<usern00b> existe algum brasileiro além de mim aqui?
<hggdh> basicamente todos, com alguns portugueses
<hggdh> (e algumas outras nacionalidades)
<usern00b> hey, alguém que atualizou para a nova versão do ubuntu 14.10 teve problemas com placa gráfica intel?
<hggdh> eu estou na 14.10, com Intel, sem problemas
<sUbMuNdO> boa noite, comprei uma cpu nova com 8gb de memoria, veio com linux keepos, mas vou colocar ubuntu é melhor o 12.04.5 o 14.04.1 ou o 14.10 de 64bits?
<hggdh> usern00b: vGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<hggdh> sUbMuNdO: 14.04.1 será suportado por 4 anos; 14.10 por 9 meses
<hggdh> er. *5* anos
<sUbMuNdO> entao 14.04.1 64 bits?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> sUbMuNdO: sim. Experimente com o Live CD antes de instalar
<Guevara> fala renebarbosa
<renebarbosa> fala Guevara
<Guevara> pvt
<renebarbosa> ok
<tenis> alguem pode me dizer um bom programa para slide show?
<tenis> preciso fazer uma apresentacao sexta
<tenis> valendo 6\10 da minha nota
<tenis> ;-;
<Porcks> tenis, usa o Impress do libreoffice
<tenis> eu tentei
<tenis> mas n achava modelos decentes
<tenis> o layout é muito feio
<Porcks> tenis, http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2013/03/modern-impress-templates-adicione.html
<Porcks> tenis, http://www.novoscursos.ufv.br/diretorias/ufv/dti/www/?noticias=dica-voce-acha-os-modelos-de-slides-do-impress-feio-saiba-como-instalar-novos-modelos
<tenis> não sei cmo nunca procurei isso antes
<tenis> uahsua
<tenis> bem, certo
<tenis> estou me virando aqui com o Office online, mas enquanto vou vendo aqui, vou fazer o download do Libre denovo
<tenis> obrigado
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-06
<bakhtin> olááá...comunidade!
<bakhtin> Alguem poderia me ajudar em um problema que estou com o Kubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pesla possivel resposta de alguem
<bakhtin> Quando eu utilizo o toutchpad o cursor trava do meu notebook.
<bakhtin> queria saber se tem como saber se é problema no hardware ou algum conflito com o sistema operacional.
<bakhtin> poxa, é algo que esta gerando muito desconforto.
<bakhtin> Quando eu uso um mouse na porta USB não tenho problemas de o cursor travar,
<astroo-> es a mesma pessoa de ontem com esse problema certo?
<bakhtin> sim
<bakhtin> hoje mais cedo tambem.
<bakhtin> mas ninguem consegue me auxiliar =//
<astroo-> nao anda "facil" o canal
<bakhtin> =(
<bakhtin> já escrevi um topico no forum do ubuntu e ninguem responde =//
<Tebiz> Pessoal Como Instalar o Driver GMA 3600 chipset Intel ATOM N2600
<Tebiz> o meu netbook ta bem lento
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> e diz que versao usas
<Tebiz> Uso o Ubuntu 14.10
<astroo-> estas a gostar da versao?
<Tebiz> sim, sou novo no uso do ubuntu e quero aprender sobre ele
<Tebiz> o que mim deixa triste é que sempre que instalo ele sempre tenho problema de lentidão.
<KurtKraut> Tebiz, quanto de RAM sua máquina tem?
<Tebiz> 2
<Tebiz> 2GB
<Tebiz> uso a versão 64 bits
<Tebiz> o problema é com Driver "intel graphics media accelerator driver 3600 series"
<Tebiz> meu SO Identifica um genérico com nome de: ( Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.5, 128 Bits)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Tebiz> Pessoal, Alguém Pode Mim Ajudar?
<astroo-> as ajudas nao andam faceis nos ultimos tempos
<astroo-> e a hora nao "ajuda"
<KurtKraut> Tebiz, Está tarde no Brasil, seu problema é raro. Esses dois ingredientes quando juntos costumam ser garantia de não conseguir ajuda aqui.  Num fórum ou numa mailing list talvez você tenha mais sorte.
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Danilo> Olá. Sou novo em sistemas baseados em Linux e encontrei um problema tentando instalar a última versão do Ubuntu(14.10) em meu notebook mas ele persiste num erro e não consigo achar alguma solução possível na internet.
<Danilo> Se alguém pudesse me ajudar, eu ficaria muito grato.
<Danilo> O erro que persiste é este:
<Danilo> (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Danilo> e logo abaixo abre uma linha de console
<f4lk0n> Danilo: tenta fazer um checksum na imagem que você usou para a instalação
<f4lk0n> Danilo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Danilo> ok
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<ajnob> Olá a todos, mudei de windows para ubuntu há pouco tempo e não consigo acessar direito o curso de ingles myenglish online
<ajnob> preciso usar o microfone (embutido no note) pelo adobe flash player e não sei como
<ajnob> alguém pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> visse o flash
<mirqui> ?
<ajnob> eu tenho instalado o flash
<mirqui> e o microfone não funciona ?
<ajnob> mas qdo abre uma janelinha dentro do curso, para eu configurar o flash, eu clico mas não obtenho resposta
<mirqui> tenta a última verção , pode ser isto
<ajnob> do flash?
<ajnob> onde baixo?
<mirqui> do proprio site se o do atualizador não funcionou
<mirqui> o site vai te dizer como instalar
<mirqui> mas é geralmente sudo aptget install
<mirqui> o apt-get
<ajnob> tá, mas eu digito install o que?
<mirqui> o flash player
<ajnob> desculpe, sou novata
<mirqui> tbm sou :)
<ajnob> mas ele não tem outro nome no linu?
<mirqui> migrei faz um ano e pouco
<ajnob> linux
<mirqui> sim , pelo gerenciador de atualizações
<mirqui> e pela central de programas
<mirqui> tenta a central
<ajnob> tá
<mirqui> e depois diz se deu , boa sorte :)
<ajnob> eu tenho o Plugin do Adobe Flash
<ajnob> mas acho que não tá resolvendo
<ajnob> vou tentar pelo terminal
<mirqui> ok , se não der , tenta um user mais avançado
<mirqui> tem o hggdh ele é avançado
<ajnob> digito no terminal?
<mirqui> sim , sudo apt-get e o nome do pacote
<ajnob> diz permissão negada e pergunta se é root
<mirqui> se não tiver a última verção , digitasudo apt-get update
<mirqui> não , vc tem que digitar sua senha
<ajnob> digitei
<ajnob> vou de novo
<ajnob> tá updating
<mirqui> legal , espera então
<ajnob> tá, diz impossível encontrar o pacote flash
<mirqui> xii , só sei até ai , tenta um user avançado :)
<mirqui> o hggdh é um :)
<ajnob> tá bom, obrigada de qq jeito!
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<jean__> Tem como instalar o ubunto dentro do Windows? algo parecido com o Wubi?
<mirqui> sim, normal
<mirqui> põe no drive e ele faz o resto
<jean__> Eu estou sem CD e Pendriver .. lembro que tinha um executável dentro do windows.
<mirqui> sim , o wubi , mas acho que vc precisa de uma iso
<mirqui> no caso , dvd ou pendrive
<mirqui> vc não tem como dar boot no linux usando o windows
<mirqui> ajnob , olha este link :  http://www.guiafoca.org/ tem o passo a passo que vc precisa
<Danilo> como faço pra checar o md5sum de um pendrive bootavel com o ubuntu?
<Alex______> boa tarde
<Alex______> tem alguem ai?
<Creto> boa Alex______
<Creto> Uai eu não sou alguém???
<Alex______> amigo essa versao do ubuntu funciona com live cd?
<Alex______> é sim desculpa a demora
<Creto> apenas as alternate cd e minimum cd são apenas instaladores
<Creto> e olha ai o o que o Chansev escreveu hei Alex______ "Seja paciente. Somos todos voluntários" T+
<Alex______> ok valeu
<slipttees> Boa tarde
<slipttees> após fazer uns updates no ubuntu 14.04
<slipttees> nivel da bateria não está mais sendo marcado!!
<adr> estou com problemas para instalar o sistema junto com win 8
<delet> oliverio <3
<oliverio> e ai, felipe
<delet> :*
<oliverio> como que ta a loja de conveniência no posto? kkk
<delet> ta boa graças a Deus
<delet> to botando umas cervejas importadas agora
<delet> pessoal ta curtindo
<oliverio> aí ta certo
<oliverio> conseguiu primeiro milhão já?
<delet> e seu vitória ?
<delet> ainda não amigo, to na batalha
<oliverio> trabalho na área de TI ainda
<oliverio> GNU/Linux, Redes, PHP, jQuery, JavaScript
<delet> ta rico
<delet> cade o slacks hein
<delet> ?
<oliverio> tou pensando em sair da empresa e montar o meu escritório com meu primo
<oliverio> servidor linux/desenvolvimento de sistemas.
<oliverio> deve ter caido a bounce dele
<oliverio> vê no whatsapp
<oliverio> pai dele sofreu um infarto :\
<delet> KurtKraut é o ktk da brasnet?
<KurtKraut> delet, yeap. Aloha!
<delet> KurtKraut blz. bixo to precisando recuperar um email da brasnet, com quem falo?
<delet> meu número do ICQ ta sendo enviado pro email da brasnet
<delet> cheio de contato de gatas no ICQ e não lembro o número, ai fica difícil né não oliverio ?
<oliverio> né não
<oliverio> você nunca teve contato com as gatas.
<delet> kkkkkk
<delet> invejoso passa mal
<oliverio> kkkkk
<KurtKraut> delet, Você viu em www.brasnet.org as instruções de como obter o e-mail? Porque não tem muita 'conversa' não. Se você não recuperar pelo meio padrão, não tem procedimento para você pedir e o Mauritz analisar e levar em consideração
<oliverio> pois é.
<oliverio> perdeste o que era doce, delet..
<oliverio> manda as ordens, KurtKraut
<delet> po, sinto saudades da brasnet veio
<delet> -BRASNET- Quer saber como anda a sua rede, a BRASnet? Bem.. Em horario de pico temos tido mais de 45 mil usuarios conectados. O NickServ tem mais de 350 mil nicks registrados (os quais expiram se nao sao utilizados a 45 dias), e o ChanServ tem mais de 50 mil canais registrados (os quais expiram se nao sao utilizados a 21 dias). Parabens! Voce faz parte da melhor rede do Brasil! Ensine seus amigos a usar a BRASnet!
<delet> oliverio vivia levando forbid no nick, fazendo lamisse
<oliverio> eu mesmo não
<oliverio> tas morando em RN ainda?
<delet> isso
<oliverio> a policia ainda não conseguiu te achar?
<delet> a policia tem nada contra mim não amigo
<delet> sou um homem de reputação ilibada
<delet> ta doido é
<KurtKraut> delet, Blá, essa mensagem não tem acento. Deve ter sido Mauritz que escreveu :D
<KurtKraut> delet, Percebi que www.brasnet.org/mail está fora do ar, dando 404. Isso tem sido mantido pelo próprio Mauritz desde o fechamento da rede. Mandei e-mail para ele, ele costuma demorar a ver (uma semana aproximadamente).
<oliverio> eu tinha um domínio que criei um e-mail e fiz um cadastro num serviço aí também.. tou até afim de recuperar faz um tempo
<oliverio> tou quase registrando o domínio só pra recuperar o e-mail
<delet> rapaz o pessoal do WhatsApp devia copiar umas ideias do IRC
<delet> fazer grupo aberto como canais, ia bombar
<oliverio> ia nada
<KurtKraut> delet, Nem tem como. Essa garotada nova, 'garoto juvenil leite com pêra' como diria o Away de Petrópolis não usou a internet em nossa época.
<oliverio> não seria mesma coisa.
<oliverio> sim, exatamente.
<KurtKraut> delet, Então nem os desenvolvedores dos produtos do momento (como WhatsApp) conseguem entender o brilho disso daqui e muito menos os usuários de hoje em dia.
<oliverio> pra eles podia ser um saco um 'grupo aberto' com geral conversando merda.
<KurtKraut> delet, O trunfo do IRC é a comunidade. Somos nós usuários que fazemos isso daqui funcionar. Hoje em dia só esses jogos de MMMORPG se assemelham ligeiramente a isso.
<oliverio> pra ser sincero, eu queria sim que o IRC voltasse a ser o que já foi um dia
<KurtKraut> delet, Recursos de mandar mensagem em grupo, sala de bate papo, vários outros produtos têm.
<oliverio> porém, isso é quase 99% impossível.
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Ahhh eu adoraria também e concordo que é impossível sim.
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Para o resto da internet, hoje, somos vistos como velhos usando suspensório, barba branca e máquina de datilografar quando usamos IRC.
<KurtKraut> É a nossa vitrola com vinil.
<oliverio> sim
<KurtKraut> Algo 'das antigas' com suas limitações mas cheio de características e qualidades únicas.
<delet> pior que tem gente que se espanta se alguem disser que ainda existe IRC
<Guest93432> Ola gostaria de saber como alterar o idioma do ubuntu pois instalei o meu  o sistema está todo em ingles
<oliverio> eu ainda não exclui meu face por conta de alguns contatos que tenho lá
<oliverio> mas não tenho saco nenhum pra acessar facebook..
<delet> as gatas né oliverio ?
<oliverio> não, as gatas estão tudo no whatsapp..
<oliverio> me refiro a contatos profissionais, que, de certa forma, as vezes me procuram no facebook..
<oliverio> cadê os labsec's, os rockz, etc delet?
<oliverio> teus amigos..
<oliverio> tempo atrás acessei lá a efnet, os negos ainda lá no maior papo
<oliverio> entrei no fds, matei geral e tomei o rockz.
<delet> kkkkkkk
<delet> galera hoje em dia toda casada e cheias de responsabilidades oliverio
<delet> tem tempo pra ta de guerra no irc nao
<oliverio> denunciaram minha 'hostlocation'
<delet> usam só pra bp mesmo
<delet> mas ficam mais no grupo de whatsapp
<oliverio> o admin, burro, trocou a porta 22 pra 2222
<delet> cade ela? perdeu?
<oliverio> mas eu tava de boa aqui, delet. hehe
<oliverio> sempre tou por aqui batendo papo com o pessoal do software-livre, etc
<oliverio> não lembro agora quem entrou aqui e disse
<oliverio> 'mete as caras na efnet'
<oliverio> hahaha
<oliverio> meti as caras, tomei o canal e ainda nick de algunns
<oliverio> e olhei que não mexo mais com essas merdas, a hostlocation tava sniffada e eu tava com algumas máquinas..
<oliverio> perdi uns tempos atrás aí..
<delet> silverf0x não tava on nesse dia nao?
<delet> tu derrubou todos os bots dele?
<oliverio> não lembro
<oliverio> isso faz um tempo já
<delet> 4 anos?
<oliverio> menos
<delet> fazem 5 anos q o canal la nao leva take
<delet> vi agora aqui
<delet> como tu roubou?
<oliverio> pergunta ao skotch, hehe
<oliverio> ele falou que tinha algum traíra entre eles lá que passou o canal pra mim
<delet> kkk
<oliverio> falou com o slacks?
<KurtKraut> Eu sempre fiquei do lado dos mocinhos no IRC. Essas coisas que vocês falaram aí, há alguns anos atrás, me faria vir com voadora no peito de vocês :P
<oliverio> kkkk
<oliverio> tô com preguiça de ir ali cortar o cabelo
<delet> KurtKraut po, era você ou mauritz que usava o nick balthazar pra dar suspend?
<KurtKraut> delet, Não era eu, era meu. Era um script que eu fiz.
<KurtKraut> delet, Balthazar, Melchior e Gaspar são nomes bíblicos sim mas fazem parte de um manga e anime chamado 'Neon Genisis Evangelion', de onde também tirei o nome 'magi' para chamar o meu mIRC script pessoal.
<KurtKraut> delet, Eu cheguei a fazer o Melchior. Só não fiz o Gaspar.
<KurtKraut> delet, São três entidades diferentes com três personalidades diferentes.
<delet> e o que eles faziam na pratica na brasnet? o balthazar e melchior?
<delet> quais eram as funções deles KurtKraut ?
<delet> rodavam em eggdrop? era perl script? mircscripting?
<KurtKraut> delet, Todos em mIRC scripting, mas o Balthasar e o Melchior eram automáticos. Não usava a interface deles. Eles quando precisavam de interação humana abriam PVT comigo com a mensagem e as opções para eu dar.
<KurtKraut> delet, Mas com o passar do tempo eu consegui automatizar MUITO o Balthasar (acho que era com S).
<KurtKraut> delet, Raramente ele me perguntava algo.
<KurtKraut> delet, Ele de X em X tempos dava /who *, recebia a lista completa de todos os usuários conectados, todos os canais, todos os tópicos, quem estava em cada canal etc.
<KurtKraut> delet, E ele ficava monitorando cada conexão, cada IP. Se casasse com uma série de critérios, ploft, levava akill
<KurtKraut> delet, Por exemplo, se fosse um nickname estranho, com IP estrangeiro, sem identd (com ~ no início do host) e sem entrar em canal nenhum por dois ciclos de checagem, levava AKILL
<KurtKraut> Na lata, automático.
<KurtKraut> Porque esses fatores eram típicos de botnet
<KurtKraut> Balthasar tinha poderes próximos a de um service, como o ChanServ
<KurtKraut> Por exemplo, mudar os modes de um canal sem entrar nele. Ou... entrar num canal sem ser visto :D
<delet> show
<delet> não pensa em liberar o código? irc já acabou, e ficava pros curiosos
<KurtKraut> delet, Se eu tiver ele ainda vai estar em algum CD gravável na minha caixa de tralha
<KurtKraut> delet, Meu notebook nem drive ótico tem, só meu desktop.
<KurtKraut> delet, E acho que ninguém se beneficiaria disso hoje. BRASnet tem necessidades únicas que redes de hoje estão longe de ter.
<KurtKraut> delet, Balthasar era uma espécie de 'Big Brother', um bot vigilante que via tudo, inspecionava tudo. Hoje em dia isso é visto com maus olhos.
<delet> antigamente era também
<delet> só que o pessoal não tinha noção
<delet> que existia essa vigia toda
<KurtKraut> delet, Era necessário.
<delet> tinha root da brasnet que dava ip de usuário pra gente daquele #ass
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<KurtKraut> delet, Hoje não acho tanto mas antes era necessário. Existiam dezenas, centenas de pessoa tentando roubar canais, nicks, aprontar, fazer intriga, fazer ataques
<KurtKraut> delet, Se vários bots entrassem em um canal para fazer flood, usuários do Windows 95 de PCs antigo travavam. A quantidade de caracteres em buffer estourava a RAM. Era grave isso. Hoje em dia nenhum computador travaria com flood de mensagens
<delet> kkkkk KurtKraut
<delet> verdade mesmo
<delet> o meu mesmo já travou na época
<KurtKraut> delet, Por isso eu sempre fui mais intervencionista, o contrário do Mauritz que (com razão) ficava mais distante de assuntos do cotidiano.
<telec> isso não é nada !
<telec> faz um flood de emoctions animado no msn ...
<telec> quero ver
<delet> negócio dele era o dinheiro nera KurtKraut
<delet> os vips, os vservers, os bots
<delet> o suicídio da brasnet foi não aceitar mais servidores externos
<delet> na minha opinião
<KurtKraut> delet, Muita gente me diz isso e podem estar certas, mas eu acho que não. Levou muitos anos para ele oferecer qualquer serviço pago. No saldo total, BRASnet foi muito mais dinheiro do bolso dele do que outra coisa
<KurtKraut> delet, As minhas idas de táxi até a Telemar mexer nos servidores sempre foram pagas do bolso dele.
<KurtKraut> delet, Anos antes de qualquer serviço pago
<KurtKraut> delet, E pelo que me consta, ele sempre foi rico de berço. Por isso patrocinou a rede por anos do próprio bolso e com a ajuda de voluntários como eu.
<delet> mas o problema da brasnet nunca foi dinheiro, e sim servidores resistentes KurtKraut
<delet> ele cansou de tanto ataque
<delet> mas no auge dos ataques, ele não permitia que ninguem linkasse um dedicado
<delet> se quisessem servidor, tinha que pagar, e ele liberava apenas acesso de status no IRC
<delet> numa vps da sharktech, fdc
<delet> não lembro
<delet> 208.*
<KurtKraut> delet, Acredite: existe um número ideal de servidores dependendo do número de usuários simultaneamente conectados. Abaixo desse número se tem lag, acima desse número se tem netsplit
<KurtKraut> delet, Uma rede grande não precisa ter mais que 10 servidores de IRC.
<KurtKraut> delet, Quanto mais servidores, mais fragmentada é a rede, mais alvos para ataque, mais difícil de manter todos protegidos de DDoS ao mesmo tempo. Alguém acha uma ponta fraca, ataca e ocorre netsplit.
<KurtKraut> Um número menor de servidores, mais possantes, com mais proteções de DDoS é melhor.
<KurtKraut> Foi a estratégia adotada e na minha opinião é a acertada.
<delet> KurtKraut o papo ta muito bom mas infelizmente vou ter que sair
<delet> continuamos outra hora
<delet> só queria a brasnet de volta e as gatas lotando as salas das cidades nos sábados as 14 horas
<delet> valeu abraço KurtKraut
<KurtKraut> delet, abraços! :D
<telec> delet, estao todas no face 24h
<KurtKraut> telec, ahahaha :P
<oliverio> e pra que danado tu vai querer o código, delet?
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Muita gente me pede isso e nunca entendi muito bem o porquê. Suspeito que seja gente tentando ler o código e entender 'Ah, por isso naquele dia quando fiz X no canal Y com fulano eu fui banido.'
<KurtKraut> :P
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Porque de fato, o Big Brother, o Balthasar era como um raio que caia banindo muita gente de um dado canal por atividade maliciosa
<KurtKraut> oliverio, mas vá entender! :P
<oliverio> hahaha
<oliverio> mIRC scripting era bom demais.
<oliverio> comecei a programar com mIRC Scripting
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Sendo rigoroso eu comecei a escrever BAT scripts (MS-DOS), mas coisas bem mais complexas foi com mIRC Scripting também.
<oliverio> eu tinha um script pessoal também.
<oliverio> com várias dialogs que eu implementava pro que era necessário pra mim..
<oliverio> o banco de dados do mIRC Scripting (arquivo .ini)
<oliverio> bons tempos, haha
<KurtKraut> oliverio, eu nunca fui muito fã de mouse, sempre preferi teclado. Então visualmente meu script tinha quase nada. Era quase tudo aliases, /algumapalavrachave
<oliverio> e eu ainda lembro algumas bobagens
<oliverio> tou usando mIRC puro
<oliverio> quando foi um dia desse coloquei um on *:connect
<oliverio> pra qd acessar um server, se for freenode, se autenticar e acessar os canais que acesso aqui
<oliverio> haha
<oliverio> astroo-, opa. tudo bem?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<oliverio> tudo certo.
<oliverio> e aquele projeto semelhante ao wikipedia, astroo-?
<oliverio> vamos colocar na prática?
<astroo-> estou ha espera ha 35 meses
<KurtKraut> ahhahahhahah
<astroo-> se for o sucesso que eu penso as pessoas vao odiar por nao terem ajudado
<KurtKraut> astroo-, Continuo na torcida pelo teu projeto.
<oliverio> 35 meses cravado, astroo-?
<astroo-> os povos cravados
<Elfon_> pessoal. De modo geral qual o melhor formato? mp3 ogg ou flacidez?
<KurtKraut> Elfon_, De modo geral é uma pergunta muito ampla. Não diria que existe um talher bom de modo geral. Faca, garfo e colher têm uso muitos distintos. Mas esses das tomei sorvete com um garfo de plástico, dá para quebrar o galho :D Reduza o escopo da sua pergunta.
<Elfon_> em termos de qualidade sonora
<KurtKraut> Elfon_, Ambos são capazes de dar a mesma qualidade sonora em circunstâncias diferentes.
<Elfon_> Sempre ouvi mp3 e li uma vez que o ogg tem qualidade superior e é livre
<KurtKraut> Ambos não, todos. Sâo 3.
<Elfon_> hmmm
<Elfon_> vc costuma utilizar qual?
<renebarbosa> mp3
<renebarbosa> eh um "standard"
<renebarbosa> tudo que eu baixo tá em mp3
<renebarbosa> então pra quê mudar
<renebarbosa> hehe
<Elfon_> e vero
<Elfon_> e pra converter?
<oliverio> 'é vero'
<oliverio> haha
<oliverio> você é onde?
<Elfon_> Hoje fui baixar umas músicas que faltavam numa coletânea e estavam em mp3 320hz. uma grande diferença em qualidade
<Elfon_>  Sou do és, morei em MG e no RJ
<KurtKraut> Elfon_, Dos proprietários eu prefiro o AAC. Dos livres, uso OGG. Conteúdo que eu mesmo produzi costumo liberar nesses 2 formatos.
<Elfon_> hmmm
<Elfon_> O formato ogg já é bem suportado em planeta de mp3 e aparelhos no carro?
<Elfon_> Acho que deveríamos ter ogg em tudo
<KurtKraut> Elfon_, Nops, eu diria que nenhum suporta. É raro você encontrar um dispositivo 'não computador' que suporte algo diferente de MP3
<KurtKraut> Elfon_, Sim, também acho que devíamos ter OGG em tudo.
<telec> mp3 dominou tudo
<telec> até geladeira toca mp3 hoje em dia
<KurtKraut> OGG realmente se dá bem em baixos bit rates. Supera o MP3 em qualidade. Em altos bit rates, eles são indistinguiveis em teste cego
<telec> :\
<telec> só q mp3 tem a parada da licença
<telec> ou algo do genero
<telec> é proprietario n é ?
<KurtKraut> telec, yeap. Patente mantida pelo Fraunhofer Institute
<telec> humm
<KurtKraut> telec, Todo jogo se você ver aquelas letrinhas pequenas nos logotipos das introduções você sempre achará esse nome, a não ser que eles usem AAC
<alvaro> AAC tambem é bom
<Elfon_> Tem algum formato competitivo com mp3 320 hz?
<Elfon_> Tava procurando um formato com boa qualiade
<KurtKraut> Elfon_, AAC tem alguns 'filhos', como HE-AAC também chamado de AACv2. Rapaz, um AAC desses tem a mesma qualidade sonora que um MP3 com o dobro do bit rate
<KurtKraut> Resultado, pela mesma qualidade, o HE-AAC tem a metade do tamanho do arquivo
<Elfon_> droga de internet
<astroo-> Elfon_  ?
<Elfon_> Tô usando o cel
<KurtKraut> Elfon_, AAC tem alguns 'filhos', como HE-AAC também chamado de AACv2. Rapaz, um AAC desses tem a mesma qualidade sonora que um MP3 com o dobro do bit rate
<KurtKraut> Resultado, pela mesma qualidade, o HE-AAC tem a metade do tamanho do arquivo
<Elfon_> interessante
<Elfon_> Então o ogg tá ficando pra trás. ..rs
<Creto> Mp3 is not a crime! Há controvérsias...
<Elfon_> Eu sempre ouvi mp3 e alguns ogg...mas fiquei impressionado com o mp3 320. claro que os arquivos são o dobro do tamanho
<Creto> não é proprietário não, mas o conteúdo pode ser
<Creto> por isso é um assunto polêmico baixar mp3
<Elfon_> hahah
<Elfon_> que coisa
<Elfon_> O que a na mesma em outros formatos
<Creto> fazer dele sua biblioteca musical baixada ainda mais polêmico seria
<Creto> enfim, mp3 não é proprietária mas muito do que se rola ai tem direitos autorais
<Elfon_> sim...até pq o uso privado e muito discutível
<Elfon_> e como o Kurt disse. até uma torradeira toca mp3
<Elfon_> os formatos abertos poderiam vir embutidos nas coisas
<Elfon_> alo
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-07
<delet> KurtKraut o código serve para matar curiosidade mesmo
<delet> como você disse, não existe mais uso pra ele
<delet> KurtKraut vivia dando suspend no #lamm0z do c0de5
<KurtKraut> delet, Eu não, o Balthasar :P
<delet> KurtKraut ele dizia a vc
<delet> "acabei de suspender X NICKS por X DIAS
<delet> PORQUE FIZERAM ISSO
<KurtKraut> delet, PROVAVELMENTE alguém denunciou o canal no abuse@brasnet.oeg
<KurtKraut> delet, Mandei ele monitorar e catapimba, passou cerol em todos
<delet> KurtKraut porra, então o baltha era muito safado
<delet> sair dando suspend em geral, abusando do poder
<KurtKraut> delet, Foi uma das melhores coisas que fiz. Não dá para culpar um bot de abuso de poder :P De que ele foi 'influenciado' ou 'comprado' para agir de uma dada maneira. É um algoritmo. Casou cláusula no IF, ploft, já era.
<delet> KurtKraut ele devia ter muita maquina root hein
<delet> só vigiando o pvt alheio
<delet> de vez em quando uma maquinazinha
<delet> kkkk
<KurtKraut> delet, Apesar desse boato ser antigo e forte, eu não sei dizer se existia forma de ler PVT. Minto, havia duas através de vulnerabilidades em scripts. Uma delas era o t7ds e a outra era no Scoop (acho eu, posso estar enganado)
<KurtKraut> delet, Mas do t7ds eu tenho certeza. Depois que revelaram, com o escândalo o fbs tirou a vulnerabilidade.
<KurtKraut> delet, Mas dentre os services admin, eu, o fbs e o AYS não tínhamos acesso a PVT. E não sei dizer se o Mauritz tinha.
<delet> KurtKraut hoje em dia tu trampa com que?
<KurtKraut> delet, TI
<FabioAbibi> boa noite meu povo
<FabioAbibi> estou com um pequeno problema que ainda não encontrei onde resolver
<FabioAbibi> estou usando o Xubuntu 14.04 com o compiz, mas ao usar o atalho "Super+W", o Firefox é aberto
<FabioAbibi> e quero usar esse atalho para um efeito do compiz (mural de janelas)
<astroo-> FabioAbibi  ola e ate
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja e "tarde" talvez
<FabioAbibi> astroo-, boa noite
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FabioAbibi> de toda forma, estou pesquisando na web, e se encontrar a solução, venho compartilhar aqui
<oliverio> delet
<oliverio> larga o computador, rapaz. ainda estás viciado que não consegue arrumar uma namorada?
<FabioAbibi> encontrei a solução... Configurações, Teclado, Atalhos de teclado
<FabioAbibi> lá podemos remover ou alterar os atalhos
<FabioAbibi> vou nessa... boa noite povo
<delet> kkkkkkkk oliverio
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<R3nan> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<R3nan> blzera
<mirqui> se está tudo bem , isto que serve :)
<R3nan> sexta feira
<jalmeida> bom dia
<jalmeida> sexta é bom
<mirqui> chega de canseira , é dia de cerveja ahaha
<vctmacedo> ola, instalei o Manjoro no meu computador e agora só consigo fazer o boot do windows pelo Grub do manjoro
<vctmacedo> mas quero trocar o manjoro pelo Ubuntu
<vctmacedo> será que eu posso trocar normalmente, ou vou ter problemas pra bootar no windows depois?
<f4lk0n> vctmacedo: dificilmente terá problemas, o ubuntu vai reinstalar o grub e vai detectar a intalação windows novamente
<vctmacedo> muito obrigado!
<f4lk0n> vctmacedo: de nada
<jalmeida> galera, tem uma interface leve para gnome
<jalmeida> a o unity muito pesado
<jalmeida> e mesmo desabilitando pelo compiz ainda não ficou legal
<jalmeida> tenho saudade da forma antiga rsrs
<f4lk0n> jalmeida: instala o fallback
<f4lk0n> jalmeida: apt-get install gnome-shell
<f4lk0n> apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<f4lk0n> apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-plugins
<Elfon> jalmeida: tenta o gnome mesmo...sem unity
<Elfon> como no debina
<Elfon> debian*
<jalmeida> Elfon: Mas como faço para desabilitar essa opção
<Elfon> olha...num sei nao
<rod> 0oi
<rod> alguem sabe como colocar o banco do brasil no ubuntu 14.10
<rod> quer dizer
<rod> usar o banco do brasil nesta distro
<Elfon> rod:  geralmente vc instala o java e cria um link
<Elfon> no site da oracle vc baixa o java
<Elfon> o link vc vai ter q procurar na net...mas tem muitos tutos por ai
<Elfon> rod: o openjdk costuma funfar com banco do brasil
<rod> ok
<rod> obgdo
<rod> =[]
<rogeria> I installed ubuntu 14:10, along with windows 7 ultimate, put in different hd. First installed windows, then ubuntu, but now when restarting the pc does not appear to grub screen, what do I do?
<rogeria>  stands on a black screen
<deivan> Olá. Alguém sabe me dizer o que poderia impedir o cups de ver a lista de drivers?
<deivan> Melhor, em qual pacote pode estar o problema...
<deivan> Adiantando serviço o lpinfo -l n
<deivan> Não retorna nada e o lpínfo -m retorna "lpinfo: Erro interno de servidor"
<Elfon_> alo
<Elfon_> alguém on?
<deivan> Estou...
<Elfon_> deivan. ..Já instalou o Linux em PC com uefi e partição encripta a?
<deivan> Não, eu fujo da encriptação por que se der uma falha vai ser complicado de recuperar os dados... :-/
<deivan> Elfon_
<Elfon_> Bom. ..funda de boa
<Elfon_> consegui. ...mas sem se cure boot
<Elfon_> deivan. ..a conexão não tá muito boa
<Elfon_> Tô usando o cel
<deivan> Aqui no PC não esta muito bom imagino em um celular.... :-o
<Elfon_>  O problema de encriptar a partição e que mexe na tabela de particao
<Elfon_> aí tenho que fazer bkp de tudo
<Elfon_> soda...uns 150 gigas
<deivan> Por isso eu não uso, fora que encriptação deve inevitavelmente deixar o sistema mais lento...
<Elfon_> Não vi diferença nao
<Elfon_> mas só faço isso na home
<deivan> Tem que ter diferença por que não tem mágica, o procedimento precisa ser processado...  Pode não ser algo gritante hoje em dia por conta da melhora no hardware mas diferença há.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<deivan> Olá
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<sfdebug> Olá...
<mirqui> blza :)
<sfdebug> Alguém sabe configurar o Google Chome no Ubuntu 14.04 para acessar o Itaú?
<Elfon_> deivan. ..claro que em alguns casos sim... mas um note com programas comuns acho que não é muita nao
<deivan> sfdebug, cara, eu parei de prestar suporte aos clientes quando é para resolver esses pepinos de bancos por que no final das contas o banco é que tem que resolver e depois os clientes não querem pagar... :-P
<deivan> Liga para eles e pede ajuda.
<deivan> ;)
<Elfon_> mas é mais pela barreira de segurança uma vez que o note e portatil
<deivan> Como assim?
<deivan> Módulo de segurança?
<Elfon_> deivan. ..no meu caso pra dificultar em caso de furto
<deivan> Entendi. Faz parte.
<deivan> Mas se furtarem o aparelho, vão zerar o disco e seguir usando...
<Elfon_> sim...mas se os arquivos estiverem acessíveis de bandeja e conplicado
<Elfon_> Seria como um celular sem senha com logs e tudo mais
<sfdebug> Oi, alguém sabe como configurar o Google Chrome no Ubuntu 14.04 LTS para que ele possa entrar no Itaú?
<Elfon_> e o Java?
<sfdebug> Elfon_: sim...
<sfdebug> Ele não reconhece o Java...
<Elfon_> cara...o Chrome e diferente
<Elfon_> vc não tentou o Firefoca?
<sfdebug> Sim, o Firefox eu consegui, utilizando esse passo a passo aqui: http://www.helenfernanda.com.br/2014/08/ubuntu-internet-banking-itau-caixa-java-firefox.html
<sfdebug> Eu instalei o Ubuntu aqui na minha máquina de desenvolvimento do serviço, eu usava Slackware, usei por muito tempo, mas, estou muito enferrujado, e, mudou muito. Instalei o Ubuntu pensando que as coisas seriam mais amigáveis, mas, não tem sido tanto assim, rs.
<gabezao> sfdebug, ultimas versoes
<gabezao> do chrome
<Elfon_> tenta o chromium
<gabezao> não tem suporte ao plugin do java
<gabezao> https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/npapi
<sfdebug> gabezao: eu fiz funcionar no Slackware...
<gabezao> em qual versão sfdebug ?
<gabezao> do chrome
<sfdebug> A última... o Chrome se atualiza automáticamente...
<sfdebug> era a 32 alguma coisa, se não me falha memória...
<gabezao> então, foi na 35 essa alteração
<gabezao> é recente
<Elfon_> Como assim? atualiza sem a senha de root?
<sfdebug> gabezao: acho então que não era 32 não... foi bem recentemente, estes dias...
<gabezao> ok..
<sfdebug> eu instalei o slack, instalei todos pacotes, alguns precisei compilar etc... instalei o chrome mais atual, e, encontrei um passo a passo de como configurar ele e consegui, mas no ubuntu só consegui no firefox mesmo...
<R3nan> é so no firefox mesmo
<Elfon_> O Opera tb consuma fundar de boa
<R3nan> como gabezao disse o chrome agora ta com essa ai npapi e lasco o java
<Elfon_> funfar*
<gabezao> eu uso o ff
<R3nan> eu tb
<R3nan> motivos pq o chrome vai descontinua o suporte ao npapi
<R3nan> Incluindo um plugin NPAPI em sua extensão é perigoso porque plugins têm acesso irrestrito à máquina local. Se o seu plugin contém uma vulnerabilidade, o invasor pode ser capaz de explorar essa vulnerabilidade para instalar software malicioso na máquina do usuário. Em vez disso, evite incluir um plugin NPAPI sempre que possível.
<sfdebug> bom... pois é, tentei até isto aqui: https://www.java.com/pt_BR/download/help/enable_browser_ubuntu.xml
<sfdebug> mas, não funcionou... por enquanto vou utilizar Firefox quando for realizar transação bancária :P
<sfdebug> eu tenho um projeto PHP que estou desenvolvendo em um diretório ~/Projects/ProjectX, acabei de instalar o Apache... eu gostaria de criar um Virtual Host que apontasse para este caminho, e, que de tal forma, eu conseguisse realizar meus tests, alguém consegue me ajudar? eu não lembro ao certo, acho que tem de fazer algo diferente para criar virtuais hosts que apotem para fora de /var/www
<sfdebug> não? :(
<sfdebug> alguém consegue me ajudar com a configuração de um virtual host no apache2?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Denilsdo> como posso conseguir um cd live do ubuntu 14.10? minha net é lenta
<astroo-> pede a 1 amigo que e mais facil
<Denilsdo> vlw
<gabriel_abreu> boa noite, ttenho uma tablet da marca trust modelo tb-2100, ela é meio velhinha mas funcionava no XP, mas agora no ubuntu 14.04  não reconhece pressão no gimp nem Krita
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ja tentaste o 14.10?
<gabriel_abreu> não tenho que reinstalar ou posso fazer via terminal?
<astroo-> usa a versao livcd sem instalar
<gabriel_abreu> obrigado, vou testar já procurei no google e nenhuma das tentativas deu certo
<astroo-> em que area?
<gabriel_abreu> desculpa não entendi
<astroo-> tentativas deu certo em que pesquisa?
<gabriel_abreu> fiz pesquisas tentando resolver esta dificuldade dos programas não reconhecerem pressão da  tablet
<xGrind> gabriel_abreu, pressão?
<alvaro> essa eu não entendi
<astroo-> gabriel_abreu> boa noite, ttenho uma tablet da marca trust modelo tb-2100, ela é meio velhinha mas funcionava no XP, mas agora no ubuntu 14.04  não reconhece pressão no gimp nem Krita
<gabriel_abreu> pressão da mesa digitalizadora
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-08
<ademilson> ola
<ademilson> alquem online?
<astroo-> ola  eu sempre
<ademilson> Boa noite. eu tou com um pouco de dificuldade em instala o ubutum no win7
<ademilson> eu já uso o ubutum a augum tempo em minha maquina
<ademilson> Só que agora estou querendo instalar em um pc do meu irmão e pela primeira vez tou com dificuldade pra instalare
<Rudolf> eu conhecia ubuntoba
<Rudolf> ubutum é novo
<AldoRaine> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: é nóis
<LeandroLuiz> ubutum é ubuntu versão com urucum
<LeandroLuiz> pra ficar com mais cor
<Rudolf> ademilson: você é italiano?
<Rudolf> instalare, atualizare, compilare
<Rudolf> mama mia!!!!
<marcelo> ola
<marcelo> o ubuntu e gratis ?
<Guest28322> ?
<Guest28322> estpi comfuso  osistema e gratis
<Guest28322> pq  sempre fui usuario windows mas agora estou curioso pelo unbutu mas ele e gratis
<Guest28322> alguem
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e gratis sim
<Guest28322> serio ?
<astroo-> sempre foi
<Guest28322> mas pq
<Guest28322> gm massa cara
<astroo-> pessoas como eu que tem mais interesse em servir as pessoas que a ganhar $$$$$$$
<Guest28322> isso ai  cara voi baixa agora
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para testes
<Guest28322> blz mano
<Guest28322> qualquer duvida posso tira aki ne
<Guest28322> eu ouvi falar que ele e bem estavel
<Guest28322> sem poblemas
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<jardelvdas> Ola pessoal, alguem sabe me dizer por q sempre que conecto o carregador a % da bateria fica em 90%?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> tens de dar mais dados do que tens
<jardelvdas> astroo-,  nao entendi
<Guest7187> bom saber que ainda usam o IRC ;)
<astroo-> jardelvdas  que bateria e versao do ubuntu
<jardelvdas> astroo-, note lenovo g400s, ubuntu 14.04
<astroo-> tentas o 14.10 sem instalar para ver se da o mesmo?
<astroo-> tentaste
<jardelvdas> astroo-, vou deixar como esta, muita função p algo sem importancia, nao vai muda nada se fica sempre 90%. vlw
<ThiagoMarcello> boota o ubuntu e usa ele checando a bateria se faz o mesmo problema, se sim é pau nela
<ThiagoMarcello> boota outra versão de preferencia lts
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon_> alo
<jardelvdas> Bm dia pessoal, alguem sabe me dizer o motivo que ubuntu 14.04 nao monta microsd?
<Andarilhoz> Olá?
<Andarilhoz> Onde posso reportar um suposto bug?
<hggdh> Andarilhoz: https://bugs.launchpad.net
<codeman> fala galera
<codeman> ?-P
<AldoRaine> de nada né hggdh ?
<AldoRaine> hehehehe
<AldoRaine> e ai codeman
<codeman> AldoRaine, to otimo man
<codeman> to com um novo desafio na minha carreira
<codeman> ?-P
<AldoRaine> e qual é a carreira ?
<codeman> eu sou programador meu brother
<codeman> hauhauahuahauha
<codeman> to muito feliz huahauahauah
<AldoRaine> foi mal
<AldoRaine> achei que vc era parente do Aécio
<AldoRaine> kkkkk
<AldoRaine> mas sério
<AldoRaine> qual linguagem? ruby? python?
<AldoRaine> C ?
<Dv0T> e ai
<gomex> Olá pessoal...
<gomex> Tem alguma documentação para configurar um radeon hd 6310 no ubuntu?
<gomex> O driver fglrx funciona nessa placa?
<Miau> Olá, boa tarde
<Miau> Eu... Estou precisando de ajuda, o meu "iniciar" (me desculpem pela ignorância, mas não estou acostumado com Ubuntu) não está funcionando depois que tentei atualizar o sistema. :C
<Elfon_> alo
<Elfon_> rbelem: opa
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Elfon_> alo
<Elfon_> xGrind: iaê
<rssolivei> salve
<astroo-> ola
<Elfon_> pessoal. 20 gb pra partição do sistema tá bom?
<KurtKraut> Sim, se puder ser mais que 20 seria melhor mas de você está começando a usar é um bom começo.
<Daekdroom> Elfon_, se o /home estiver separado, até 10GB devem servir.
<Daekdroom> Eu tenho uma partição de 50 GB e apenas 8,3GB ocupados, e não sou tento de jeito nenhum economizar.
<xGrind> Elfon_, aow. 20gb ta ótimo. / ta
<Elfon_> Daekdroom: uso uma variante do mandriva. o instalador fez com 20 gigas e homens separada
<Elfon_> pq não quero depois ficar fazendo bkp. e um saco
<Elfon_> home*
<Elfon_> Como o note tem uefi. ficou 1giga pra /boot-efi 20 gb pra / e o restante pra home
<Elfon_> alo?
<xGrind> Elfon_, e swap?
<Elfon_> Tem uns 3 ou 4 gigas
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-09
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ThiagoMarcello> ;)
<astroo-> ate
<eronides> pessoal tem como ver netflix no firefox com html5?
<Rodrigo> Alo
<Rodrigo> Alguem tem o link do manual de como instalar o ubuntu?
<NarfligiX> gomex, quer dizer que vc não se mistura mais com o canal archlinux?
<Halison> Olá
<Halison> Tenho uma dúvida em relação a Internet, eu queria compartilhar a internet cabeada para Wi-fi, para outros dispositivos
<gomex> NarfligiX, Opa
<gomex> Nâo :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<NarfligiX> gomex, a briga tá feia com sua conexão, hein?
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-02
<Guest6607> cara n to conseguindo esta la o wine no meu nootbook
<Guest6607> notbook
<manokara> hmm, nos conte mais
<Guest6607> pela central de programas do ubunto da um erro
<Guest6607> diz que nao to conectado a internet
<Guest6607> mas qnd vou testar ta ok
<manokara> então o wine está instalado?
<Guest6607> não esta
<Guest6607> pelo menos acho que n
<Guest6607> na vdd vou novato no ubuntu rsrs
<manokara> hmmm
<Guest6607> como sei se ele ja esta instalado
<Guest6607> ?
<manokara> tenta instalar pelo terminal
<manokara> talvez te de mais informações
<manokara> Ctrl+Alt+T e depois digita sudo apt-get install wine
<Guest6607>       pode me passar o comando direitinho?
<Guest6607> a vlw ^^
<Guest6607> aparece assim
<Guest6607> não foi possivel obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<manokara> digitou o sudo no começo?
<Guest6607> sim sim
<manokara> ué
<Guest6607> sudo apt-get install wine
<Guest6607> acha que pode ser algo com a instalação?
<manokara> qual é o resto dele erro? "open [...]"?
<hggdh> feche a central de programas
<manokara> h
<manokara> ah
<manokara> realmente
<Guest6607> open(11: recurso temporariamente indisponivel)
<Guest6607> tem outro erro abaixo
<Guest6607> e assim
<manokara> se a central de programas estiver aberta, ele trava o uso do apt-get
<Guest6607> ata
<Guest6607> perai deixa eu fechar aqui e testar
<Guest6607> deu outra coisa
<Guest6607> lendo lista de pacotes... pronto construindo arvore de dependencia lendo informação de estado...pronto
<Guest6607> E: IMpossivel encontrar o pacote wine
<manokara> hmm
<Guest6607> danny@danny -300e4c- 300e7c
<manokara> provavelmente você não está com os outros repositorios habilitados
<manokara> aperta a bandeira do windows e digita "programas", vai aparecer algo como "programas e recursos"
<Guest6607> por que ja fui naquela pesquisa e não aparece nada com wine
<manokara> la vai ter uma aba escrito fontes. realmente não sei exato pq estou longe de casa e sem ubuntu
<manokara> ou é "programas e atualizações", hmm
<Guest6607> cara vc tem um link direto que possa baixar e instala n
<manokara> mas aí vc ia ter que baixar as dependencias do wine uma por uma também :v
<Guest6607> e eu tentei ficou pedindo o flex ou algo do tipo
<Guest6607> ae vc's dao suporte assim de graça?
<Guest6607> mesmo
<Guest6607> ?
<manokara> bom, é um canal livre para discussões e suporte
<Guest6607> vc's tem grupo no whats ou algo do tipo
<Guest6607> tenho muita vontate de migrar totalmente para o linux
<Guest6607> ae sobre o probleminha aqui to tentando atualizar a versão do ubunto pra ver se  sei la pode ser algo
<astroo-> eu so dou 1 força mundo linux
<Guest6607> estes usuarios aqui do lado e tudo galera que usa e
<Guest6607> os cara dao uma ajuda tbm no suporte
<Guest6607> ?
<manokara> são usuários, ou apenas um pessoal que acompanha o linux, como o astro
<Guest6607> e vc manokara
<Guest6607> vc e  o que
<jotaerre89> | Guest6607 Na medida do possível, se alguém puder ajudar, ajudamos.
<manokara> eu sou um mero usuário linux :p
<Guest6607> trabalha realmente com ubuntu e tals
<manokara> que no momento, está usando outra distro em seu pomposo notebook
<manokara> todos os meus computadores só no linux
<Guest6607> ah legal
<manokara> renato, seguinte, arrumei uns comandos pra resolver esse pepino
<Guest6607> gerencio um setor de T.I
<manokara> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) universe
<Guest6607> por conta de alguns bugs e virus
<Guest6607> to pensando em migrar a impressa toda
<manokara> Esse comando que mandei vai adicionar o repositorio universe
<manokara> dai depois vc usa: sudo apt-get update
<manokara> e depois, finalmente: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends wine
<Guest6607> posso colocar este comando que vc mandou no terminal
<manokara> e voilá!
<Guest6607> nehr
<Guest6607> flw vlw ae
<manokara> seria uma boa migrar a empresa, linux é maravilhoso :)
<manokara> mas é bom se informar direitinho e ir com calma
<Guest6607> conserteza
<Guest6607> alem do mais
<Guest6607> e um treinamento enorme rsrs
<manokara> sim, rs
<Guest6607> com os usuarios que ja estao tao acostumados com windowns
<manokara> daqui a uns tempos os funcionarios ja vão estar loucos digitando altos comandos no terminal! :o
<Guest6607> ae mano vc's tem grupo de whats n?
<Guest6607> ^^
<manokara> não que eu saiba
<Guest6607> a blz
<Guest6607> entao
<manokara> mas aí não vai ser só mudança de SO. wine não faz milagres, seria bom procurar alternativas nativas e converter todo o processo
<Guest6607> e que nosso ERP hoje n oferece suporte para versoes de OS linux
<Guest6607> manokara
<Guest6607> poderia me tirar so mais uma duvida
<manokara> opa
<manokara> diga ai
<Guest6607> em relação do ubuntu com a deep web
<Guest6607> tenho mais facilidade pra acessar
<manokara> não necessariamente
<Guest6607> ou tem algum protocolo de se seguranca que tenho que fazer
<manokara> linux não é imune a virus, só não é tão almejado o Windows que possui um maior domínio de mercado
<manokara> tem todo aquele processo de usar o tor
<Guest6607> a ta kk
<manokara> configurar o firewall (iptables), entre outras precauções
<manokara> Android, por exemplo, é linux e tem altos malware lá :v
<Guest6607> cara tenho umas janelas com foruns de hackers, tecnologia e gestao de informações
<Guest6607> que sao otimos
<Guest6607> ^^
<manokara> hmm
<Guest6607> neste comando
<Guest6607> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) universe
<Guest6607> onde coloco a aspa fechando kkk
<manokara> eita
<manokara> no inal
<manokara> rsrs
<manokara> final*
<manokara> comi sem querer
<Guest6607> disculpa a pergunta e que ainda sou muiito leigo
<manokara> que isso, tamo aqui pra aprender :)
<manokara> meu primeiro contato com linux fiquei mó "wtf?", ja fui e voltei, mas de 2 anos pra cá to firme e forte
<Guest6607> rsrs
<Guest6607> nehr
<Guest6607> neste momento to colocando o wine no not da minha esposa kkk
<Guest6607> p testar antes de colocar no meu pc
<manokara> né
<manokara> rs
<Guest6607> os drive de video como funciona tem tudo tbm?
<Guest6607> tenho uma nivia
<Guest6607> instala normal?
<manokara> sim, a nvidia aliás dá mais suporte que a amd, por exemplo
<Guest6607> hehe otimo
<manokara> em relação aos drivers proprietários
<manokara> os drivers free funcionam de boas, mas quando vc quer mexer com coisas que precisam ser mais "especificas" (como jogar na Steam, por exemplo), daí só com os proprietarios
<manokara> hoje em dia é mais tranquilo, mas ainda sim quando troquei minha AMD por nvidia, fiquei cruzando os dedos pra pegar
<manokara> gastei 700 reais, ia jogar dinheiro fora, rsrs
<Guest6607> vixe steam kk
<Guest6607> jogo muito steam
<Guest6607> deu a mesma coisa E: Impossivel encontrar o pacote wine
<manokara> mesmo depois de apt-get update? hmm
<Guest6607> sim sim
<Guest6607> o apt-get update deu alguns erros
<Guest6607> falha ao obter pacote o antigo ira substituir
<manokara> hmm
<manokara> olha, vou ter que me ausentar aqui um pouco, volto já
<Guest6607> ok
<thiago_733> posta o erro do seu console
<jotaerre89> Guest6607 qual a versão do Ubuntu você instalou?
<Guest6607> 14.10
<Guest6607> acha bom eu atualizar?
<jotaerre89> Guest6607 já que vc não está utilizando a versão LTS, instala o 15.10 que é o mais atual.
<Guest6607> pronto ja ta carregando aqui
<Guest6607> pra atualizar espero que de certo ^^
<jotaerre89> Guest6607 vc está tentando instalar o Wine, certo?
<Guest6607> sim sim
<Guest6607>  to atualizando o sisstema p versao 15.04
<jotaerre89> Guest6607 no Terminal, executa o comando: "sudo apt-cache search wine" sem as aspas e vê se ele retorna algum pacote pra instalação
<samul> is this brazil user group?
<Mangusto> samul, "br"
<samul> where?
<manokara> on the channel name
<manokara> it's a brazil group, indeed
<samul> Hi, I need a help to find a Phd dissertation.
<samul> however, it is not on public website.
<jotaerre89> Guest6607 como eu não utilizo o Wine, dei uma pesquisada. Parece que o Wine não faz mais parte do repositório oficial. Somente instalando via PPA: https://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<Mangusto> samul,what is this http://www.checkip.com/ip/202.38.129.245 ?
<samul> M.J.S Bernadou,   Phd thesis, Material Engineering Department,  State University of  campinas
<samul> I am a chinese.
<samul> M.J.S Bernadou,   Phd thesis, Material Engineering Department,  State University of  campinas, 1994
<Mangusto> What is the problem ?
<samul> He has no SCI record. This make me comfused.
<samul> Help get a copy.      M.J.S Bernadou,   Phd thesis, Material Engineering Department,  State University of  campinas, 1994
<bakhtin> olá, gente
<Guest6607> ola boa notie
<Guest6607> ^^
<bakhtin> como faço para corrigir o repositorio duplicado?
<Guest6607> bakhtin
 * Guest6607 slaps Guest6607 around a bit with a large fishbot
<astroo-> ola
<manokara> bakhtin: deleta a linha duplicada nos arquivos do /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<manokara> a proposito, qual o repositorio duplicado? da pra usar um grep pra facilitar as coisas
<manokara> ou ir lá no aplicativo que sempre esqueço o nome (aquele onde tu seta os drivers e habilita os repos padrão) -> fontes adicionais e desmarcar
<bakhtin> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages) W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<samul> Help to get a electronic copy of Brazil dissertation.      M.J.S Bernadou,   Phd thesis, Material Engineering Department,  State University of  Campinas, 1994
<bakhtin> como funciona esse greep?
<manokara> grep 'texto' arquivo, é uma ferramenta de busca
<manokara> e com grep -rl 'texto' diretorio
<manokara> vc pode listas arquivos
<manokara> contendo o 'texto'
<manokara> mas ai só deleta um desses arquivos (/var/lib/apt/lists/blablalb)
<manokara> entre parenteses
<manokara> samul, i think i found something: http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S0103-50532002000300003
<jotaerre89> samul http://www.bibliotecadigital.unicamp.br/document/?code=vtls000082355&opt=4
<samul> manokara: hi
<samul> jotaerre89: Hi, exactly this one,    can you help me to get a copy
<jotaerre89> samul Just do your registration on the site to perform the download: http://www.bibliotecadigital.unicamp.br/zeus/auth.php?back=http://www.bibliotecadigital.unicamp.br/document/?code=vtls000082355&go=x&code=x&unit=x
<samul> jotaerre89: Thanks. I have registered and downloaded the dissertation.
<samul> write in spain, This make it hard to track his work.
<nuno_nunes> boa noite aqui alguem precisa de suporte
<nuno_nunes> :d
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> na ultima hora ninguem
<nuno_nunes> ok
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> eu estou no opensuse rolling a instalar
<nuno_nunes> 938 pacotes :D
<nuno_nunes> de updates
<nuno_nunes> isto esta muito calmo aqui
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> astroo-, que sistema usas :D
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<coliveiradots> boa noite pessoal, algue pode me ajudar a colocar o windows no topo da lista no boot (grub)?
<Gian_> Olá, boa noite
<Gian_> alguém está por aí?
<manokara> yo
<Gian_> tem como dar uma ajuda?
<manokara> hmm, na medida do possível :p
<manokara> qual a treta?
<Gian_> instalei a versão 14.04, mas parece que está dando algum bug gráfico... o mouse fica deixando rasto e partes de janelas ficam bugando na tela
<Gian_> rastro*
<manokara> hmm, esse problema parece que é conhecido. driver proprietário, tudo atualizado?
<manokara> qual o modelo da tua GPU?
<Gian_> ndivia 5xx
<Gian_> note da dell
<manokara> opa, pode repetir por favor? deu uma caida aqui :p
<Gian_> NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M
<manokara> hmm
<Gian_> quando indicia aparece também uma mensagem "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 is not ready yet or not presente."
<Gian_> inicia*
<manokara> o pacote da nvidia pra o 14.04 tem suporte pra essa gpu, então esses bugs aí talvez se resolvam atualizando pra uma versão mais nova
<manokara> ou usando o driver proprietario, se o atual for o driver open-source
<Gian_> com posso fazer isso?
<manokara> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/O-que-fazer-apos-instalar-o-Ubuntu-1404
<manokara> tem umas dicas aí, e mostrando onde se pode ativar os drivers (item 2)
<Gian_> não aparece nada em drives adiconais
<manokara> hmm, estranho.
<manokara> habilitando todos os repositorios da aba "Aplicativos Ubuntu"?
<manokara> habilitou*
<Gian_> sim
<Gian_> um tempo atrás já instalei ubuntu, rodou tranquilo
<Gian_> mas era uma versão mais velha
<Gian_> alguma dica a mais? :D
<manokara> 14.04 ainda pode ser considerada um pouco velha. algo te impede de usar uma versão mais recente?
<Gian_> a 15.10?
<manokara> uhum, ou a 15.04
<Gian_> vou instalar a 15.10
<manokara> boa sorte :D
<Gian_> vlw
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<MerliM> mirqui, bom dia
<Guest19518> Preciso de ajuda! Meu Ubuntu 15.10 não desliga nem reinicializa.
<Guest19518> Alguém sabe  que fazer?
<MerliM> terminal tenta fazer isso -> sudo shutdown -h now
<MerliM> e veja
<MerliM> para sabermos se é o comando gráfico que nao obedece ou algo com ACPI fisico
<Guest19518> já fiz, ele trava numa tela preta e não desliga.
<MerliM> aproveitem q hoje to bonzinho
<MerliM> ele desliga entao
<MerliM> so que no modo antigo AT
<MerliM> e nao atx vc escuta os discos pararem né
<MerliM> é pc ou notebook???
<MerliM> tenta shutdown -r now
<MerliM> que acontece
<Guest19518> ok
<Guest19518> é notebook, e sim, os discos param
<rafael_> shutdown -r travou numa tela preta, backlight apagado, disco rígido ainda ligado
<rafael_> já fiz de tudo... mudei o "quiet splash acpi=force"
<rafael_> instalei o laptop-mode-tools, que trava o ubuntu aqui não sei porque
<rafael_> já tentei sudo halt
<rafael_> fiz tudo o que tinha na internet
<rafael_> vou tentar o Ubuntu 14 :(
<rafael_> flw
<MerliM> rafael_, tenta o 14.04.3 acho que é isso kkk tenta ele livecd antes
<MerliM> eu acho que isso é configuração no bios do notebook
<MerliM> afff
<fabioinfoeletron> bom dia!
<fabioinfoeletron> estou tentando rodar o emulador Higan no ubuntu 14.04 64bit, porem estou tendo dificuldade com o openGl 3.2
<fabioinfoeletron> alguem pode me ajudar
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde merlim:) , desculpe , esquecí o chat ligado
<MerliM> mirqui, boaa tardeee manooo
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem?
<MerliM> levando cara
<mirqui> meia boca?
<MerliM> yeap
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus:)
<mirqui> e ai , quer falar?
<MerliM> nops
<MerliM> que bom
<mirqui> bom , mudando de alhos para bugalhos , quais são as novas?
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde a todos
<MerliM> depende no mundo Open acho q ta indo nas mesmas huahaua
<mirqui> bom , melhor que no mundo da janela (win) , com certeza
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<mirqui> obrigado nuno , no momento não
<mirqui> vou ficar com a versão 14.04 do ubuntu até 2019
<mirqui> ou até a outra lts sair
<nuno_nunes> a outra lts sai em 2016
<nuno_nunes> 16.04
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> opa , então vou esperar uns 2 ou 3 meses que a lts saia para migrar
<nuno_nunes> as lts sao lançadas de 2 em 2 anos
<mirqui> sim , mas ficam bem estáveis depois de uns 2 ou 3 meses
<MerliM> alguem aqui ja usou um chromebook achei bonito mas é bom kkk
<MerliM> ????
<MerliM> http://www.linux.com/news/special-feature/linux-developers/859805-linux-kernel-developer-workspaces-video-mark-brown
<MerliM> http://www.linux.com/news/special-feature/linux-developers/859805-linux-kernel-developer-workspaces-video-mark-brown
<MerliM> caracassss O.o oiaaa do Hans Verkuill kkkkk VLC video capture encoding etcc
<backitn> olá, gente
<backitn> Boa tarde
<backitn> como faço para corrigir um repositorio dublicado?
<MerliM> edita a sources.list em /etc/apt
<MerliM> creio que seja isso
<hggdh> ou um repositorio definido em /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<MerliM> olha ai dev enginner at cannonical http://www.linux.com/news/special-feature/linux-developers/817168-linux-kernel-developer-work-spaces-video-stephane-graber-lxc-
<MerliM> hggdh, sthephane graber soft eng at cannonical workspace :D
<hggdh> MerliM: yes, I know sgraber
<hggdh> he is foundations at Ubuntu engineering (or whatever it is called nowadays)
<hggdh> urgh
<MerliM> lol
<hggdh> desculpe-me pelo Ingles
<MerliM> nops man
<MerliM> ^^
<hggdh> :-)
<MerliM> hggdh, i like system sound sgraber
<hggdh> huh?
<MerliM> eu gostei das caixas de som dele sera que encontra no Brasil
<hggdh> não sei... mas eu sei que isto lembra o meu escritório quando estava na Canonical
<hggdh> ah, e o nick dele é stgraber (esqueci do 't')
<MerliM> lol
<MerliM> hggdh, fazias exatamente o que na canno???
<hggdh> MerliM: QA, em várias áreas. No final dedicava-me ao kernel
<MerliM> http://video.linux.com/videos/linux-torvalds-guided-tour-of-his-home-office
<MerliM> tovalds crayyy O.o
<MerliM> QA???
<hggdh> quality assurance
<MerliM> haaa ta
<MerliM> saiu pq???
<MerliM> tenso???
<hggdh> pagaram-me mais :-)
<MerliM> e ta onde now
<hggdh> não não era tenso. Ubuntu Engineering era (ou é, ainda) um extraordinário lugar para trabalhar.
<hggdh> A quantidade de profissionais de alto padrão era fantastica. Estava sempre a aprender algo novo
<hggdh> e várias vezes por ano eu os via pessoalmente
<hggdh> não sei quanto a outras áreas da Canonical. Mas UE era legal.
<MerliM> massaaaa
<MerliM> sistematico, ???
<GesrobDR> boa tard
<Mangusto> Igualmente
<MerliM> Boa tadeee
<MerliM> tarde**
<GesrobDR> alguém sabe como posso resolver um probleminha? quando troco o sinal de vídeo do laptop para um monitor externo hdmi, o gerenciador de arquivos morre. Tanto faz se estiver utilizando 'nemo' ou 'nautilus'.
<KurtKraut> GesrobDR, estás usando o Ubuntu 15.10?
<GesrobDR> 14.04
<GesrobDR> Trusty
<KurtKraut> GesrobDR, Recomendo utilizar o 15.10. É bem provável que o bug que está te afetando tenha sido corrigido nas últimas 3 versões.
<MerliM> esse morre significa fecha ou trava
<MerliM> só acontece com file managers outros app funcionam???
<GesrobDR> MerliM, ele fecha. Aí tenho que executar manualmente. Eles também funcionam como gerenciador da área de trabalho.
<GesrobDR> KurtKraut, Estava esperando pra passar pro 16.04
<MerliM> quando abre novamente funciona
<MerliM> ???
<GesrobDR> MerliM, sim, ai func normal.
<MerliM> plugin
<MerliM> recomendo via nautilus desativar qualquer plugin que é carregado com o mesmo
<MerliM> só para checar se resolver sai ativando 1 por 1
<MerliM> nao pode ser Bug do nautilus em si, senao o mesmo nao dava o reload
<GesrobDR> MerliM, acho que não, pq substitui o nautilus pelo nemo e acontece a mesma coisa
<MerliM> deve ser algum plugin atrelado que nao ta suportando
<MerliM> devem usar o mesmo plugin
<MerliM> nemo né fork do nautilus
<MerliM> ????
<GesrobDR> MerliM, é, falei besteira
<GesrobDR> hehe
<GesrobDR> E aonde eu vejo os plugins?
<MerliM> relaxa
<rafaelsoaresbr> GesrobDR, eu geralmente inicio o nautilus pelo terminal, daí ele fica mostrando os logs, e reproduzo o erro.
<MerliM> dentro do nautilus menu configuracoes ou preferencias como nao uso ele nao recordo
<MerliM> rafaelsoaresbr, Execente DICA
<MerliM> muitooooo top mesmo
<MerliM> nem precisa desativar sobe o nautilus pelo terminal e faz o procedimento com HDMI quando ele fechar no terminal vai indicar a excessão
<MerliM> ai voce vai ter ideia do que seja pode ser alguma lib tambem faltando sei la
<GesrobDR> MerliM, vou tentar produzir isso. Vlw
<KurtKraut> GesrobDR, Esperando até abril do ano que vem, por quê?
<MerliM> KurtKraut, sai o proximo LTS
<MerliM> se usasse ubuntu faria o mesmo
<GesrobDR> volto já
<GesrobDR> pronto
<GesrobDR> peguei um erro, Gdk erro 'BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<Tiago_> como fazer o download da versão 14.04.3 entao?
<Tiago_> how to download 14.04.3?
<mirqui> do site
<mirqui> google ubuntu 14.04  + download
<Tiago_> obrigado mirqui
<mirqui> de nada :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> GesrobDR, tenta gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons true
<rafaelsoaresbr> ou gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false
<rafaelsoaresbr> Se não funcionar tenta: set org.nemo.desktop background-fade false
<rafaelsoaresbr> ou set org.nemo.desktop background-fade true
<GesrobDR> rafaelsoaresbr, vou tentar. thanks
<rafaelsoaresbr> só faltou o gsettings* nos últimos comandos
<GesrobDR> é nenhum funcionoou
<MerliM> nem o erro se apresentouuu
<GesrobDR> rafaelsoaresbr, em todas as ocasiões os filemanagers morrem
<GesrobDR> o erro eu peguei
<MerliM> sim é pra morrer mesmo
<MerliM> e mostrar o erro
<MerliM> partindo dele podemos ajudar
<GesrobDR> (nautilus:15712): Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'nautilus' received an X Window System error.
<GesrobDR> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<GesrobDR> The error was 'BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)'.
<GesrobDR>   (Details: serial 14737 error_code 9 request_code 62 (core protocol) minor_code 0)
<MerliM> pronto aguarda
<MerliM> GesrobDR, da uma sacada nisso
<MerliM> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI
<GesrobDR> MerliM, vou dar uma olhada. obrigado
<MerliM> GesrobDR, to lendo em alguns foruns e tem algo com a versão do Window Manager
<MerliM> qual tua versão de unity já viu se é a última estavel
<GesrobDR> como eu vejo a versão do unity?
<GesrobDR> ah 7.2.5
<MerliM> nao sei se é a ultima para a 14.04.
<MerliM> hggdh, é ???
<MerliM> GesrobDR, esse Unity teve alguma alteração do tema ou é o tema padrão???
<GesrobDR> MerliM, estou usando o Radiance
<MerliM> It happens only if I use the default adwaita-timed wallpaper as desktop background, which changes the background depending on time: file:///usr/share/themes/Adwaita/backgrounds/adwaita-timed.xml
<MerliM> Replacing it with a static JPEG image solves the problem.
<MerliM> nao sei se tem haver nao li porem num forum do arch
<MerliM> https://github.com/linuxmint/nemo/pull/263
<MerliM> ops linuxmint
<GesrobDR> No caso estou usando um background padrão
<MerliM> tudo original do tema nao alterou nada
<MerliM> GesrobDR, é exatamente o mesmo erro
<MerliM> https://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-packages@lists.launchpad.net/msg403379.html
<MerliM> acompanha a mailist ai
<nino> sera que posso estalar jogos no unbunto
<Mangusto> Acho que pode
<nino> como faço pra estalar o brutal force no unbunto
<Mangusto> Que é isso ?
<GesrobDR> MerliM, é o mesmo erro
<GesrobDR> São os mesmos códigos
<nino> ola alguem ai pra me dar um dica
<Mangusto> Dica do quê ?
<nino> quero uma ajuda ai pessoa]
<GesrobDR> Me inscrevi pra atualizações no launchpad
<MerliM> GesrobDR, tens o livecd do ubuntu ou facilidade para baixar
<MerliM> te recomendo baixar o ultimo lTS 14.04.3 eu acho e o ultimo estavel 15.xx
<MerliM> dai roda os 2 em modo livecd e testa seu HDMI
<MerliM> ai verifica em qual dos 2 o comportamento se apresenta
<MerliM> em um post li também que pode ser instalaçao corrompida danificada sei lá ai o cara diz que apos um reinstall funcionou
<MerliM> o ubuntu nao tem uma ferramenta similiar ao do windows sobre correção
<MerliM> uma que da um scan na distro e resolve problemas???
<GesrobDR> MerliM, essa parte gráfica, uma vez já fiz um unity-reset
<MerliM> nada?
<GesrobDR> MerliM, não me lembro se isso estava acontecendo antes do reset
<MerliM> nao parece nada server, parece algo na chamada para sincronizar com a tela
<MerliM> o que nao deixa de ser grafico kkkk quis dizer ter haver com o servidor X em si
<MerliM> olha ai um ponto de partida
<brum> Boa tarde! Alguém de Minas Gerais?
<GesrobDR> MerliM, o duro é recolocar todos os ícones de volta do jeito que eu gosto.
<MerliM> vixii imagino por isso que nao me prendo mais nisso kkk
<GesrobDR> MerliM, valeu pela assistência, quanto tiver + tempo testo o 15.10 e 14.04 livecd.
<MerliM> blz
<MerliM> boa sorte
<MerliM> GesrobDR, olha ai mano achei algo interessante relacionado
<MerliM> http://answers.ros.org/question/11809/rviz-crashing-at-startup-with-baddrawable/
<MerliM> inclusive fala de drivers graficos
<MerliM> GesrobDR, tem um diretorio no seu home ex: /home/rodrigo/.config
<MerliM> renomeia esse .config e faz login novamente
<MerliM> para recriar e tenta usar
<GesrobDR> MerliM, vamos ver
<GesrobDR> MerliM, não deixou eu fazer um back up
<MerliM> como assim
<MerliM> man
<MerliM> só entrar no terminal e digitar
<MerliM> mv .config .config-backup
<GesrobDR> eu sei eu nao ia renomear
<GesrobDR> ia copiar mesmo
<MerliM> ai quando tu encerrar a sessão e voltar pronto
<MerliM> pra que copiar mano
<MerliM> kkk
<MerliM> duplicar atoa
<GesrobDR> volto já
<GesrobDR> MerliM, não funcionou
<GesrobDR> e agora como volta o config
<MerliM> so renomear
<MerliM> tem certeza que tem os 2 né
<GesrobDR> e vai sobrescrever o mais novo
<MerliM> faz logout da sessao alt+f2
<MerliM> e dentro escreve mv .config-backup .config
<MerliM> e refaz o login
<MerliM> apaga a .config criaada antes
<MerliM> da um ls -las no home
<GesrobDR> mas isso tem que fz no prompt
<GesrobDR> ?
<GesrobDR> digo no logout não vou ter um terminal a nao ser no Ctrl+Alt+Fn
<MerliM> isso é isso mesmo
<MerliM> kkkk errei é ctrl+alt e o f
<MerliM> nele
<MerliM> loga e remove o atual .config
<MerliM> e renomeia o outro pra .config
<GesrobDR> ok volto já
<Creto> Olá ubuntueiros
<rafaelsoaresbr> Olá
<MerliM> olaaaaaaaa butucosssss
<fabioinfoeletron> boa noite
<fabioinfoeletron> por gentileza alguem pode me ajudar  com um problema em relacao a driver de video intel no ubuntu 15.04.
<fabioinfoeletron> estou instalando o emulador Higan.
<fabioinfoeletron> esta informando o seguinte erro: Error: OpenGL 3.2 is not available. Select another video driver on the Advanced Configuration tab and restart higan.
<MerliM> testa o suporte a opengl do seu driver
<MerliM> deve ta desativado
<MerliM> lspci -vvv | grep VGA e posta aqui a linha
<fabioinfoeletron> agora bugou o video a janela do terminal ficou completamente preta
<fabioinfoeletron> acabei de instalar o ubuntu
<MerliM> vixiii
<MerliM> inicia em modo vesa e reinstala o drive
<MerliM> driver
<arctic> Olá à todos. Quero fazer um dual boot windows 10 e ubuntu 14.10. Alguém sabe me informar se consigo instalar essa versão do ubuntu em partição gpt?
<MerliM> sim
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<arctic> obrigado
<fabio> boa noite.
<MerliM> boa noiteee
<Mangusto> Igualmente
<fabio> por gentileza alguem pode me ajudar, com um problema em relacao a driver de video intel no ubuntu 15.04
<fabio> ?
<MerliM> qual problema
<fabio> estou tentando rodar o emulador higan e o mesmo apresenta erro de openGl 3.2
<fabio> tambem segui algumas dicas e instalei o driver proprietario mais o video esta tremento quando uso o touch pad.
<astroo-> fabio
<astroo->  ola
<annakamilla> tem alguem aqui que tem problemas com o hd ou só eu ?
<fabio> oi
<Mangusto> Que tipo de problema ?
<fabio> Error: OpenGL 3.2 is not available. Select another video driver on the Advanced Configuration tab and restart higan
<fabio> alguem pode me ajudar?
<annakamilla> Mangusto bad block e travamento
<fabio> apos instalar esse driver  para ubuntu 15.04 32bit o video treme ao usar o touch pad "https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.2.0"
<fabio> alguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<fabio> ok obrigado!
<astroo-> de nada
<MerliM> fabio, o que é o higan
<fabio> ai vai o pastbin do lspci: http://pastebin.com/LK58qG0b
<MerliM> isso é jogo
<MerliM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsnes/+bug/861009
<annakamilla> fabio geralmente o ubuntu já vem com os drivers da intel instalados
<fabio> eu ja usei este zsnes e ele trava.
<annakamilla> procura no synaptic ou central de programas xserver-xorg-intel
<MerliM> usar em modo fullscreen é uma solucao temporaria segundo post que vi
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, boa
<nuno_nunes> alguem está a precisar de ajuda aqui
<MerliM> fabio, instalou os pacotes mesa???
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, posso o ajudar esse amigo em alguma coisa
<fabio> ja tentei muita coisa.
<annakamilla> nuno_nunes eu sei que o meu hd tá morrendo e nem adianta chorar aqui eu só queria saber se mais alguem tá tendo o mesmo problema que eu.
<nuno_nunes> annakamilla, lol
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, sinta-se avontade
<nuno_nunes> eu perguntei ajuda no sistema linux :D
<MerliM> annakamilla, como assim teu problema deve ser fisico
<MerliM> creio eu
<annakamilla> tem um amigo aqui tentando usar o znes
<nuno_nunes> isso pode ser o hd a dar o badagaio :D
<annakamilla> simm
<fabio> vamos por parte.  xserver-xorg-intel nao  encontrado.
<nuno_nunes> fabio que grafica tens
<annakamilla> humm
<MerliM> eu instalaria só que creio que o nome nao é esse
<MerliM> apt-cacher search intel
<nuno_nunes> no terminal escreva isto
<annakamilla> procura por intel
<annakamilla> eu esqueço que depois do 14.04 não há mais xorg e sim o mir
<nuno_nunes> instale o synaptic as vezes pode ser uma grande ajuda
<annakamilla> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<MerliM> pra que synaptic???
<nuno_nunes> annakamilla, eu uso linux que tem xorg e outro sistema
<nuno_nunes> :D
<annakamilla> blz
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, isso tem os pacotes todos em modo grafico
<nuno_nunes> mas nao é ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :D
<annakamilla> sim
<nuno_nunes> opensuse rolling distro :D
<MerliM> tá
<annakamilla> o ubuntu se não me engano só vai até o 14.04 com o xorg depois disso adota o mir.
<nuno_nunes> fabio tente este comando
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-utopic
<annakamilla> eu uso este drive
<MerliM> fabio, da um glxinfo ai
<nuno_nunes> no meu esta instalado
<nuno_nunes> mas nao faz uso dela :D
<nuno_nunes> pk é amd
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, o programa no synaptic é muito antigo dos apt e o debian usa muito
<nuno_nunes> e foi usado muito pelo ubuntu :D
<MerliM> fabio, cade a saida do glxinfo
<nuno_nunes> o fabio parece que ficou mudo
<nuno_nunes> :D
<MerliM> fabio, dpkg -l | grep -i mesa
<nuno_nunes> ele fugiu????
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, parece que não quer ajuda
<hggdh> só para corrigir. Xorg ainda é usado no Ubuntu 14.04 até o 15.10
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, eu fico até calado pode ter dado fica na net dele sei lá
<MerliM> gosto de pensar q nao perdi meu tempo
<MerliM> hggdh, tnks
<nuno_nunes> o 15.10 ainda usa o xorg :D
<nuno_nunes> o mir agora nem é falado se calar foi um fail :D
<fabio> desculpa a demora.
<fabio> eu encotrei este: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<nuno_nunes> instale este
<nuno_nunes> nuno_nunes> MerliM, o programa no synaptic é muito antigo dos apt e o debian usa muito
<nuno_nunes> <nuno_nunes> e foi usado muito pelo ubuntu :D
<nuno_nunes> <MerliM> fabio, cade a saida do glxinfo
<nuno_nunes> <n
<nuno_nunes> -:S
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-utopic
<fabio> nuno nunes, eu instalei o que encontrei e o bug foi resolvido.
<fabio> so um minuto que vou envie a saida do glxinfo.
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-03
<fabio> antonio@antonio-VGN-NS235J:~$ glxinfo O programa 'glxinfo' não está instalado no momento. Você pode instalá-lo digitando: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<MerliM> fabio, se resolveu parabens
<MerliM> :D
<MerliM> instala o mesa
<MerliM> é bom ter
<limaD> pessoal preciso de ajuda
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<limaD> eu att o ubuntu para o 15.10 e agora nem a barra q fica do lado direito e a de cima nao aparecem mais, ja tentei de todas as formas. estou tendo que usar o terminal pra abrir as coisas e alem disso quando vou colocar meu pendrive pra colocar a iso da um erro louco
<limaD> lembro-me que esse erro dava al boot error algo do tipo
<MerliM> tentou remover o nautilus e reinstalar ou o nemo nao sei qual o padrao
<MerliM> todo dia é um diferente ahuaauhuah
<limaD> kkkkk bem sou bem iniciante no linux pode me dizer como removo e reinstalo o nautilus
<MerliM> limaD, tentou unity --reset
<MerliM> vê se pega
<limaD> ok
<MerliM> pela linha de comando
<MerliM> da um dpkg -l | grep nemo
<limaD> ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated deu isso
<MerliM> se não retornar nada troca por nautilus
<MerliM> minuto
<MerliM> setid unity
<MerliM> limaD, perdao
<MerliM> setsid unity
<fabio> nuno nunes o mesa eu instalei, mais esse comando : sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-utopic
<limaD> deu umas piscadas doidas
<fabio> deu sica
<fabio> antonio@antonio-VGN-NS235J:~$ sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-utopic Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto E: Impossível encontrar o pacote xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-utopic
<Mangusto> Zica
<fabio> desculpe zica
<limaD> o que eu faco?
<limaD> ah uma coisa que eu achei estranho e que quando tento dar restart ou pelo unetbootin ou pelo terminal o processo morre
<limaD> `-`
<fabio> o higan ainda nao funciona
<MerliM> fabio, tu nao disse q tinha resolvido o bug rapa kkkk
<MerliM> qual o galho now
<fabio> sao dois.
<fabio> resolvel a tremedeira no video.
<MerliM> limaD, calma ai
<fabio> falta conseguir rodar o higan.
<backtin> Olá, comunidade!!
<astroo-> ola
<MerliM> fabio, a tremedeira no video provavelmente seja resolucao verifica no higan como ajustar a resolucao
<backtin> Boa Noite!
<MerliM> ha resolveu a tremedeira
<MerliM> blza entao qualo erro do higan o que ele retorna
<MerliM> roda ele pelo console abre o console e chama ele
<MerliM> higan
<fabio> nao, me desculpe! vou explicar:
<backtin> Qual comando eu uso no terminal para atualizar os pacotes?
<backtin> Já tentei o sudo apt-get updade e não da certo.
<fabio> a tremedeira nao e no higan era no video no sistema operacional quando eu movia o touch pad,
<backtin> Aparece a seguinte mensagem: "0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 5 não atualizados."
<fabio> mesmo com higan fechado.
<fabio> Error: OpenGL 3.2 is not available. Select another video driver on the Advanced Configuration tab and restart higan.
<limaD> conseguiu ver merlim
<limaD> vc e magico, vc consegue kkkk
<MerliM> to vendoaqui calma
<MerliM> backtin, apt-get update
<MerliM> nao updade
<MerliM> com TE
<backtin> sei
<fabio> ok merlin, quando puder ajudar estou aqui aguardando.
<backtin> mas também não da certo
<MerliM> ele ta dando a solucao
<MerliM> selecione outro driver em configuracoes avançadas do higan e reinicie a aplicacao
<MerliM> veja quais os drivers listados e testa
<backtin> não tem como reconstruir a lsita de repositorios novamente?
<MerliM> backtin, qual tua versao
<backtin> Lubuntu 14.04
<MerliM> hggdh, <backtin> não tem como reconstruir a lsita de repositorios novamente?
<MerliM> saca isso
<MerliM> limaD, voce que é a duvida sobre as barras do unity né
<MerliM> ???
<hggdh> MerliM: se estás a falar das listas salvas em /var/lib/apt/lists, sim
<limaD> sim pq aqui ta tudo cagado, com o perdao da expressao
<MerliM> limaD, segue isso tem a opção para o versao
<MerliM> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration
<MerliM> te liga
<hggdh> MerliM: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<limaD> tipo nao vejo a barra que fica em cima e a barra da direita
<MerliM> sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<MerliM> unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity
<MerliM> tenta isso
<MerliM> hggdh, obrigadoo
<fabio> merlin , mudei de opengl par xserver e o higan agora fecha .
<MerliM> backtin, sua resposta ai dada pelo hggdh ---> tnks
<MerliM> quais o que ele lista
<MerliM> só essas duas
<MerliM> fabio, ???
<MerliM> backtin, faz isso que o hggdh disse ai
<hggdh> backtin: só tenha cuidado -- rm -rf, se errado (mais ainda com sudo) pode fazer um belo estrago
<limaD> ta att
<fabio> pois e, fui la em configuracao / avancado/
<fabio> no higan
<MerliM> limaD, a string das buscas
<MerliM> https://duckduckgo.com/?t=palemoon&q=ubuntu+unity+--reset+decrapted
<limaD> a barra apareceu
<limaD> depois desapareceu
<limaD> `-`
<fabio> e alterei de opengl par xsever.
<MerliM> fabio, so lista opengl e xserver???
<backtin> ainda não deu certo =//
<fabio> o higan nao
<limaD> se eu resetar volta ao normal, sera
<MerliM> limaD, fez o logout e depois o login novamente
<limaD> ok
<backtin> Aparecem 5 programas nao atualuzadis
<limaD> ja volto
<MerliM> reset o que ???
<fabio> so nao abre mais.
<backtin> sudo apt-get install -f Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 5 não atualizados.
<MerliM> calma padawan kkk
<MerliM> fabio, entra pelo console e digita higan --help
<MerliM> e cola pra mim a saida
<MerliM> se for grande bota no pastebin
<MerliM> esse -f nao é antes de install ou tanto faz
<MerliM> eu nao lembro
<MerliM> sempre usei anres
<MerliM> antes*
<fabio>  higan --help VideoXv: unable to find a supported image format. Falha de segmentação (imagem do núcleo gravada)
<MerliM> chama ele sem argumento algum
<MerliM> tipo higan
<MerliM> somente
<MerliM> pelo console
<MerliM> fabio, eai???
<nuno_nunes> de volta
<nuno_nunes> uma queda de rede
<nuno_nunes> :D
<MerliM> caiu denovo kkkkkkkkkkkk
<fabio> nao deu em nada.
<fabio> esta domesmo jeito.
<fabio> abre e fecha
<fabio> deu pau!
<MerliM> sim mais nao retorna nada no console mano
<MerliM> mas*
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<filipe95> eae BLZ
<filipe95> Meu Canal=https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCykEQr3-BFe2LNkHnCrNTPg
<denisalvesbh> vou fragar!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Geese_Howard> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<MerliM> Boa dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<MerliM> mirqui, tudo sim hoje o dia ta miorr
<MerliM> e tu
<mirqui> que bom, aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas?
<JB0717> bom dia
<mirqui> blza :)
<JB0717> como faco para fazer um remoto do ubuntu para o windows?
<mirqui> usa o team viewer
<mirqui> funciona muito bem
<JB0717> lá é servidor nao tem algo que eu possa usar o Remote Desktop do proprio WIndows?
<mirqui> opa , ai não sei , sou usuário novo
<mirqui> sei fazer o feijão com arroz somente
<JB0717> pdc to aqui na labuta pra sair do windows aqui nos pc da loja kkkkkk, dor de cabeca de mais
<mirqui> tenta um usuário mais avançado
<mirqui> merlim por exemplo
<mirqui> elfon
<mirqui> hggdh
<mirqui> não sei se o samba é para isso
<mirqui> mas tenta um desses caras
<MerliM> oi
<MerliM> malz
<MerliM> tu quer do teu ubuntu acessar tua estacao windows
<MerliM> mao unica certo???
<MerliM> Habilita o RDS do windows remote desktop service ele responde na porta 3389
<MerliM> do ubuntu instala o rdesktop
<MerliM> tem cliente grafico pra ele no ubuntu provavelmente tem eu uso pelo console mesmo
<MerliM> mais tem um cliente grafico usava quando usava Gnome-shell
<MerliM> pronto so apontar IP da maquina setar as configuracoes e pronto
<MerliM> se for na mesma rede local é de boa se for via WEB tem q redirecionar uma porta para o IP:Porta do windows que quer acessar no roteador ou firewall que tiver usando
<MerliM> o teamviewer é bom pq já faz isso pra vc transparente
<MerliM> porem rola de boa
<rafael> JB0717: isso depende do que vc pretende fazer.
<rafael> Mas para acesso a interface gráfica vc pode usar os protocolos RDP e VNC
<rafael> Para RDP você pode usar o rdesktop como o MerliM disse
<rafael> Tem também o Remmina
<MerliM> rafael, remmina justamente esse que usava tinha esquecido kkk
<MerliM> ele é so o frontend :D
<MerliM> rafael, tnks
<vlm42> nessa linha tem o Guacamole, que provê acesso sem a necessidade de um cliente nativo (vc usa o browser). Ele suporta vnc e rdp.
<vlm42> mas a configuração/instalação é mais complicada.
<JB0717> blz obg galera
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Hallan> Bom dia, preciso de uma ajuda com arquivos de bios para subir intalação no meu not
<elisboa> Bom dia a todos.
<mirqui> blza :)
<mirqui> hallam , que tem sua bios
<mirqui> ?
<mirqui> é uefi?
<Hallan> entao é um notebook samsung e veio com a bios bloqueada, quero usar duas plataformas nele windows e linux
<Hallan> ele tem uefi la aparecendo mas trava a instalação
<mirqui> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/uefi-desativar/1330952/
<mirqui> tenta este site
<Hallan> mirqui: ok, vou tentar mais a noite, nao estou com ele aqui em mãos, qualquer coisa te dou um retorno se consegui, obrigado pela ajuda
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Hallan> mirqui: agora vi com o rapaz que meu auxiliou ele falou que nao vai dar certo pq nao roda o lagacy
<mirqui> xii cara , sou novo no linux ,
<MerliM> oi
<mirqui> o win que tenho era 7 e não tinha essa coisa de3 uefi
<Hallan> compreendo
<Hallan> vou continar a tentar
<mirqui> merlim um help para o cara :)
<mirqui> sabe como fazer?
<MerliM> Hallan, como assim vc quer usar linux e windows é isso
<MerliM> ?
<MerliM> qual distro queres usar ubuntu?
<otavio> bom dia
<otavio> o ubuntu tem suporte a toque na tela
<otavio> tenho um dell e quero instalar o s.o
<mirqui> sim olavo , já ví um post com o ubuntu touch
<Hallan> MerliM: quero ter os dois OS
<otavio> no meu not não tem como instalar os 2, pois o win roda com ufmi
<otavio> e o linux em legacy
<otavio> alquem sabe como instalar lado a lado nesse caso?
<mirqui> olavo olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/06/veja-o-ubuntu-rodando-em-um-asus-touch.html
<MerliM> Hallan, tem como sim
<MerliM> mano
<MerliM> modelo do not
<otavio> valeu vou olhar
<mirqui> olavo , em último caso roda numa máquina virtual
<otavio> não vejo a hora de ter o linux em meu pc
<mirqui> tanto para linux como para windows existe máquina virtual
<otavio> meu note é dell inspirion 13 serie 7000
<otavio> vou fezer um teste na maquina virtual
<otavio> obrigado
<Hallan> MerliM: ja tive em outros pcs instalado dois OS, modelo do not: NP370E4K KD2BR
<Hallan> mas nesse not nao consegui por que a samsung nao me libera arquivos para bios
<MerliM> vixi nao precisava do serial number ahuauhauhauha
<MerliM> consegue da boot usando live cd
<MerliM> se consegue entao da
<mirqui> ou usa a máquina virtual
<mirqui> para ter o sistema sempre no pc sem precisar instaar nenhum cd ou pendrive
 * Hallan slaps MerliM around a bit with a large fishbot
<Hallan> ops
<MerliM> kkkkkk
<MerliM> :/
<Hallan> esse modelo que passei é numero de serie?
<Hallan> aqui nao abre pvt né?
<mirqui> baa velho vc é um bot?
<Hallan> eu cliquei as coisas aqui sem querer
<mirqui> ahaha fishbot é ruim
<MerliM> Hallan, to brincando
<Hallan> é que eu peguei essa descrição na nfe
<MerliM> Hallan, deve ter um numero mais facil em uma etiqueta nele
<Hallan> numero de serie dele? não estou com ele em mãos
<MerliM> nao quero numero de série mano
<MerliM> pera ai
<Hallan> ok
<MerliM> Hallan, é um samsung ativ book 3 né
<Hallan> esse mesmo, isso ai
<MerliM> Hallan, o post fala a experiencia de um user e seu ativ book em dual boot
<MerliM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2176559
<MerliM> tem esse outro é pra win8 + tuntun 12.10
<MerliM> porem deve ser a mesma analogia pro seu
<MerliM> http://linuxbsdos.com/2013/03/12/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-12-04-in-uefi-mode/
<Hallan> blz vou olhar hoje a noite com o not em mãos, aviso caso falha ou sucesso da instalação
<shallwe> aee galera gente boa
<shallwe> virtualbox recebeu uma atualização que funciona 100% com o novo kernel 4.2 :) agora sim, só falta o drive proprietário da Ati, ai fechou 100%
<Geese_Howard> "só"
<elisboa> só foi boa, hehe
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, kkkk pra mim pelo menos é só, agora vai do que cada um usa né :)
<shallwe> mas sério, não entendi porque usaram um kernel tão novo
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: considerando que sem o devido suporte ao dispositivo gráfico a experiência visual é péssima, não acredito que seja "só"
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: mas, vai de cada um mesmo
<MerliM> Vixiii
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, pois é, pra mim pelo menos dos meus apps é o virtualbox que tinha parado e o drive da ati, virtualbox voltou, agora só falta o drive proprietário
<shallwe> mas aí tb é culpa da ati de não dar suporte melhor
<shallwe> não li ainda pq quebrou qual o motivo
<shallwe> estou usando o ubuntu 15.10 com gnome3 sem o unity, mas aquela maledeta da "global menu" faz uma diferença
<shallwe> é meio estranho ter uma barra de títulos pra nada só pra mostrar o nome do aplicativo
<shallwe> como se eu não soubesse o que estou usando no momento o.O
<guihefestos> olá podem me ajudar a instalar o ubunto em um note antigo com windows 7><:
<guihefestos> +~-*
<shallwe> guihefestos, olá
<shallwe> o que precisas saber?
<wesleystos> Olá
<wesleystos> como faço para instalar
<shallwe> wesleystos, olá
<wopgan_> boa tarde
<shallwe> via pendrive, é bem fácil
<shallwe> ubuntu.com só baixar a iso lá :)
<shallwe> na hora de baixar tem o link bem embaixo da página, falando como gravar a iso baixada em um pendrive usando o windows
<shallwe> wopgan_, olá
<shallwe> dependendo do hardware recomendamos o 14.04
<guihefestos> esperando baixar.. aversao de 64 bits aqui..
<guihefestos> qual a configuração minima que o note tem que ter
<guihefestos> ?
<wopgan_> iae shallwe
<shallwe> guihefestos, qual a config do seu note?
<shallwe> wopgan_, :)
<shallwe> vou até facilitar a vida de vcs :) http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<shallwe> ta aí como gravar a iso no pendrive
<wesleystos> eok
<wesleystos> vou ler agora
<shallwe> mesmo não sabendo inglês é só seguir as imagens kkk
<wesleystos> Grato perla atenção oferecida
<shallwe> wesleystos, mas qual a configuração do seu note?
<shallwe> processador e memória?
<shallwe> disponha sempre que pudermos ajudar estamos aí
<wesleystos> é um AMD e-300  com dois gb de memoria
<wesleystos> da samsumg
<guihefestos> o meu é um core 2 duo 1,5gb de ram
<guihefestos> nao me julguem
<guihefestos> kkk
<guihefestos> quero botar o ubunto pra aproveitar o note
<wesleystos> procuro mesmo estabilidade e sair dos virus
<shallwe> guihefestos, o seu ta bom eu tinha um desses é guerreiro
<guihefestos> afinal windows nao da
<shallwe> wesleystos, eu recomendaria o 14.04 32bit
<guihefestos> mas quero usar pra colocar a ide do java
<guihefestos> pra programar
<shallwe> alias acho que até o 64bit vai
<guihefestos> eclipese
<shallwe> guihefestos, a sim linux é bom pra isso
<wesleystos> vou baixar o 64 então
<shallwe> os apps pra programação funcionam melhor e muito mais rápido no linux
<shallwe> wesleystos, é tanto faz, o seu processador suporta 64bit
<edenc> Com 1,5GB de RAM eu recomendo 32bits
<shallwe> edenc, depende, eu tenho 64bit no meu note com 1.6gb de ram e roda filé
<shallwe> mesmo coisa que o 32
<edenc> O que significa "roda filé"?
<shallwe> não tem pq vc ter um processador 64bit rodando 32 :)
<shallwe> edenc, kkkk
<shallwe> roda bem, roda sem travar nem nada
<shallwe> não notei perda de uso da memória ou aumento, mas aí tem aquilo também depende dos apps etc, vai de cada um
<edenc> Com 64bits a assinatura de memória dos processos vão ser maiores
<edenc> Além de que há várias questões de retrocompatibilidade, ainda
<shallwe> edenc, a isso sim, retrocompatibilidade de alguns apps, mas devem ser poucos
<edenc> pois, se eu tivesse que escolher, usaria 32bits
<edenc> quanto mais problema puder elimintar, melhor :P
<shallwe> edenc, é eu tb :) eu só uso 64bit no meu note com processador fraco mesmo pra testar e ajudar no que der
<shallwe> já no pc tenho 8gb ram ai 64 sem dúvida
<shallwe> acho que nem vai existir a era dos 128bit kkk
<shallwe> com certeza os processadores de transistores e silício irão acabar antes disso
<shallwe> gente o edenc vai ajudar vcs, vou ali ver a patroa :)
<edenc> shallwe: colocar mais bits num processador é trivial
<edenc> shallwe: o que não é trivial é garantir retrocompatibilidade
<edenc> E um processador com mais bits não significa necessariamente mais poder de processamento
<elisboa> shallwe: se ele tiver pouca ram, pode ser melhor usar 32-bit mesmo
<shallwe> voltei, bom se vocês recomendam
<shallwe> mas se for um processador mais moderno ai sim 64bit, se bem que processadores mais modernos já vem com no mínimo 4gb ram
<shallwe> gente vcs conhecem o KVM? Vi que ele tem algumas vantagens encima do virtualbox, mas é meio limitado quanto a integração com outros meios , só aceita USB
<eloi_carneiro> alguém já instalou os drivers da nvidia 740m no ubuntu 15.10? estou tendo problemas aqui
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, na verdade a integração dele com o hardware é muito boa
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, mas na questão usabilidade  ele fica um pouco atrás do virtualbox para o uso direto no desktop
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, foi o que li, ele se integra melhor
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, para servidor é show de bola, o que vc esta tentando fazer?
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, pois é, bom como uso pra rodar windows e um app, ta bom o virtualbox :) era mais só por dúvida mesmo
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, vc esta usando o virt-manager?
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, vixi drive proprietário tb com problemas da nvidia?
<eloi_carneiro> para gerenciar?
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, sim
<eloi_carneiro> instalei o 15.10
<eloi_carneiro> tá tudo lindo, redondo
<shallwe> gerenciar? uso virtualbox ele faz tudo
<eloi_carneiro> só o driver da nvidia que esta dando dor de cabeça
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, estou falando do kvm
<shallwe> deve ser esse kernel doido 4.2 que colocaram, ta dando dor de cabeça em muita gente kkk
<shallwe> a ta, não uso KVM uso virtual box :)
<eloi_carneiro> é nada
<eloi_carneiro> eu estava usando o 14.04
<eloi_carneiro> e estava com problema na hora de suspender
<eloi_carneiro> não sei como o note não pegou fogo na mochila
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<eloi_carneiro> um dia estava andando
<eloi_carneiro> e a mochila estava quente
<eloi_carneiro> fui ver o note esta fervendo
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, pra falar a verdade eu estou usando o ubuntu com gnome 3, e não consigo trocar de usuário, mas deve ser algum bug no gnome nada a ver com o ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> reparei que o 15.10 esta com o sustemd
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, note guerreiro kkk, mas se for muito quente deveria ter se desligado sozinho
<eloi_carneiro> *systemd
<eloi_carneiro> é um dell 5470
<eloi_carneiro> i7
<shallwe> uma vez lembro que explodi um k7 kkk lembra dos atlhons?
<eloi_carneiro> agora com o ubuntu 15.10 kernel 4.2
<shallwe> core totalmente exposto kkkk
<eloi_carneiro> estou conseguindo suspender direitinho
<shallwe> a ta i7 é bom, esquenta pouco
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<shallwe> que geração?
<eloi_carneiro> 4ª
<shallwe> ta ótimo
<eloi_carneiro> a maquina é boa
<shallwe> os da 5 agora nem cooler mais usam em alguns notes
<eloi_carneiro> só a nvidia que esta dando dor de cabeça
<eloi_carneiro> testei os 4 drivers proprietários que o ubuntu indica
<eloi_carneiro> e nenhum deles foi
<shallwe> pois é, a minha radeon ati nao rola drive proprietário com o kernel 4.2
<eloi_carneiro> é nada
<shallwe> estou usando o open mesmo, como não jogo ta bom
<shallwe> então estas usando o open mesmo
<eloi_carneiro> pelo visto vou deixar apenas com o open, até sair alguma novidade
<shallwe> é, logo deve sair
<shallwe> quero comprar um note com intel tb, mas vou esperar a última geração agora que vai sair com 7nm ou 8nm algo assim
<shallwe> adeus cooler :)
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, estou contente com 4ª geração, e vamos ver como essas novas gerações se comportam
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, o novo macbook air, veio com um processador sem cooler também
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, exatamente o que pensei, o novo mac não tem cooler
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, só se a intel e a apple fizeram algum milagre, acho que o desempenho vai ser comprometido e muito
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, bom mas esses sem cooler são de clock baixo tb
<eloi_carneiro> parece que a cada dia o pessoal esta oferecendo menos poder de processamento e cobrando mais
<eloi_carneiro> tem os processadores arm também
<eloi_carneiro> é esses que estou curioso pra ver em ação
<shallwe> verdade, eu ainda tenho um phenom x4 de 4.1ghz, mas realmente não vejo o pq usar tanto processamento assim pro meu uso
<shallwe> só tenho ele pq é 4 cores
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, verdade, pelo que parece e vejo a tendência é tudo virar arm kkk
<shallwe> alias, já tem ubuntu arm, eu me pergunto, posso instalar isso em qualquer tablet? kkk
<shallwe> pq na realidade se eu tenho um tablet com android, teoricamente eu poderia instalar uma distro de linux em arm não?
<Ferrhcp> Boa Tarde
<Ferrhcp> estou entrando pela primeira vez, tenho conhecimento legal ja do so, gostaria de saber como funciona e se posso ajudar em algo?
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, boa tarde :)
<shallwe> ajudamos como podemos, sempre que surge alguém com dúvidas tentamos ajudar, as vezes não sei ou não acho nada, ai outros respontem e assim vai :)
<Ferrhcp> blz então me mantenho aqui
<shallwe> valeu, quanto mais ajuda melhor :) pessoal é gente boa aqui
<shallwe> só o chefe que as vezes é meio cabeça quente, mas é gente boa :)
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, toma cuidado, se ele ver o que estamos escrevendo vamos sofrer rsrsrs
<shallwe> é verdade, mas eu nem citei o nome dele, kkk deixa assim
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, rsrs
<Ferrhcp> hahaha, tudo bem
<Ferrhcp> eu vim do debian, to me sentindo um desbravador aqui na empresa faz um ano que abri mão do windows
<Ferrhcp> e hj conquistei mais um que esta terminando o dualboot passará a usar o ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> Ferrhcp, é só não falar palavrão aqui no canal que fica tudo bem
<Ferrhcp> não, não tenho costume de falar palavrão, rs fiquem tranquilos
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, então vc usava debian 7 ou 8?
<eloi_carneiro> Ferrhcp, bacana
<Ferrhcp> minha ideia, é fazer a empresa inteira trabalhar com o ubuntu,
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, ele veio do debian agora esta com o ubuntu
<Ferrhcp> e aproveitando parabéns à vocês todos, vim do debian
<eloi_carneiro> Ferrhcp, e qual o sistema de gestão que vcs usam?
<Ferrhcp> estou espantado com o nível de intuitividade que vocês alcançaram
<eloi_carneiro> é multi plataforma?
<shallwe> vocês não nós kkk, vocês parece que sempre tem alguém excluído
<eloi_carneiro> o que eu tenho aqui até roda em certo ponto no wine, mas tem algumas operações que trava, dai eu tenho um windows em cativeiro (virtualizado) pra rodar o ERP :D
<eloi_carneiro> Ferrhcp, como vc esta fazendo ai?
<Ferrhcp> pera ai
<shallwe> e eu ainda dependo de alguns software do windows, mas só no virtualbox mesmo, não tem como usar wine
<Ferrhcp> Bom vamos lá
<Ferrhcp> em um ano, no debian fui apanhando daqui dalí e fui abrindo mão de VM
<Ferrhcp> hj muito raramente preciso do windows aqui
<Ferrhcp> e isso foi chamando a atenção de outros analistas aqui, que passam e veem minha tela, terminal transluciodo "rsrsrs, que fazendo do caras babarem" começaram a se interesar
<Ferrhcp> mas eu não indicava porque o debian, é bom mas pra quem fuça
<Ferrhcp> quando instalei o ubuntu, rs
<Ferrhcp> deu vontade de chorar bicho, ele faz tudo pra vc
<Ferrhcp> esta incrivel!
<Ferrhcp> ai o pessoal veio na mesa
<Ferrhcp> e um, subuiu na vm na quarta
<Ferrhcp> hoje ja ta dando dualboot
<Ferrhcp> porque realmente, o ubuntu hoje é um sistema incrivelmente fantastico
<Ferrhcp> deixou o papai debian pra tras
<eloi_carneiro> qual a atividade da empresa que vc trabalha?
<Ferrhcp> Meio que governo
<eloi_carneiro> bacana
<Ferrhcp> trabalhamos com algumas informações do governo mais nada de muito importante
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, legal, realmente ubuntu já vem tudo pronto, sem contar que você pode instalar vários programas da central sem medo de spys e virus
<eloi_carneiro> informações? vcs fazem BI
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<shallwe> no windows vc instala algo do superdownloads ou de qualquer site e o instalador já vem cheio de porcaria kkk
<eloi_carneiro> tem o pentaho já ouviu falar?
<Ferrhcp> exatamente
<Ferrhcp> no caso da empresa, nas maquinas ruindows não tava dando tanto pau pq limitamos os user
<Ferrhcp> mas na minha casa, rs
<Ferrhcp> certo dia cheguei em ksa e minha mãe disse, é filho santo de casa não faz milagre
<Ferrhcp> eu mesma instalei um antivirus aqui,
<Ferrhcp> quando olhei o Baidu lá
<Ferrhcp> Não fazemos BI, por hora
<Ferrhcp> mas estou na cabeça de um projeto, logo precisarei analisar uma pancada de dados eloi_carneiro
<elisboa> Ferrhcp: meio que governo?
<elisboa> É uma autarquia?
<shallwe> elisboa, kkkk tenha calma
<Ferrhcp> hahaah, mas que interesse é esse pessoal?
<Ferrhcp> rsrs
<Ferrhcp> Uma dúvida, da para dar boot usando o grub em 2 hds, um com o windows e o outro ubuntu?
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, claro eu tenho assim
<shallwe> alias eu tenho 2 hds, 1 dele é windows pra patroa jogar league of legends :) e o outro hd tem uma partição pra guardar as coisas e a outra partição linux
<shallwe> mas claro, tem limite de partições por hd, não lembro quantas são
<Ferrhcp> entendi, o cara consegiu aqui
<Ferrhcp> valeu mais um na conta, trouxemos pro lado de cá
<shallwe> tranquilo
<Ferrhcp> vlw
<hugutux_> Galera.. boa tarde!
<hugutux_> alguém indica outro programa para recuperação no linux que não seja o photorec?
<shallwe> boa tarde hugutux_ , algum motivo em especial pra não usar ele?
<hugutux_> não recuperou tudo o que havia perdido!
<hugutux_> por acaso, se quanto mais programas rodarem no disco, mesmo que somente leitura.. menos serão as chances de recuperar?
<shallwe> tem o magicrescue
<hugutux_> shallwe, no linux mesmo?
<hugutux_> vou procurar!!
<shallwe> sim
<shallwe> photorec ubuntu alternative
<shallwe> tem vários no google
<elisboa> ou é governo ou não é
<elisboa> não tem essa de "meio"
<elisboa> uai
<hugutux_> shallwe, vou testar esse cara mais tarde!
<hugutux_> Obrigado pela dica!
<shallwe> hugutux_, :)
<Ferrhcp> pessoal, algum softphone bacana p usar com o asterisk
<Ferrhcp> to com o jitsi mas vive dando pau
<edenc> hugutux_: a chance de recuperar arquivos vai diminuindo com as escritas, se for somente leitura a chance de recuperar é grande
<hugutux_> edenc, deram um /clean no disco, e depois disso o cara passou um software pago na versão trial, e ela não recuperou nada!
<hugutux_> edenc, shallwe, depois disso, passei o photorec e ele não recuperou muita coisa!
<shallwe> hugutux_, como ele fez pra perder, formatou o disco?
<hugutux_> shallwe, sim.. fez o/clean dentro do diskpart no windows1
<hugutux_> depois ainda mandou criar a partição.. ai deu um erro falando que o disco era muito grande.. ai o zé achou estranho e foi ver a caca que tinha feito
<shallwe> hugutux_, pois é, até tem como recuperar, mas não pode ficar fazendo coisas nele, instalando etc usando como gravação
<shallwe> putz
<shallwe> ele fez a pior coisa, criar partição kkk
<hugutux_> shallwe, não não.. desde de então somente softwares para recuperação.. como eu disse, acho que eles atuam em somente leitura.
<hugutux_> EU ESPERO! uashauhsuahs
<shallwe> sim, se for um software bom sim, os outros não sei kkk
<shallwe> e oq tinha antes no hd era ntfs
<shallwe> ?
<shallwe> acho que esse seu recuperou alguma coisa já ta na vantagem, rodou até o final sera?
<shallwe> bom mas ta ficando muito fora do tópico kkkk, os softwares tem bastante como vc pesquisou no google
<rafael> hugutux_: testdisk já me salvou várias vezes
<rafael> hugutux_: algumas ferramentas do hirens podem te ajudar tb
<rafael> boa sorte, recuperar HD é uma arte
<hugutux_> shallwe, não sei qual era o formato do disco antes! vou ver se obtenho essa informação!
<shallwe> hugutux_, mas pra mim não adianta nada, só era curiosidade kkk
<hugutux_> rafael, vou estudar o Hirens.. uso ele a muitos anos, mas não para recovery! Não ainda! hehe
<hugutux_> shallwe, hehehe sei man.. mas o softwares pede.. quando mandei com o photorec, passei como ntfs
<rafael> hugutux_: com o test disk já recuperei de uma unica vez 1.5 TB de exames de pacientes. Era literalmente caso de vida ou morte
<rafael> NTFS
<hugutux_> rafael, o testdisk e o photorec são os mesmos caras.. ou não!?
<rafael> hugutux_: sim, praticamente
<rafael> hugutux_: o testdisk tem algumas melhorias
<hugutux_> rafael, pelo que li o test faz uma coisa e o photo outra.. mas no final o photorec é melhor!
<hugutux_> rafael, huuuuum! vou usar ele então. para ver de qual é!
<rafael> hugutux_: ideal é pedir para o testdisk verificar erros no setor de boot
<rafael> e depois partir para a recuperação
<hugutux_> rafael, saquei.. vou ver o que dá para fazer!
<Ferrhcp> Sugestão de Softpone galera?
<hugutux_> Ferrhcp, já tentou o zoiper?
<hugutux_> Ferrhcp, x-lite, 3cx também!
<hugutux_> qudno faço meus elastix da vida, vou de zoiper no smartphone e o x-lite no desktop!
<Ferrhcp> o zoiper ta dandopau no audio
<Ferrhcp> e o jitsi tb
<Ferrhcp> vou testar os outros
<hugutux_> Ferrhcp, qual o problema?
<hugutux_> Ferrhcp, o 3cx comigo não funciona bem... ele sempre reclama falando que não é compativél.. mas por vezes funciona tmb.. ele é de lua!
<Ferrhcp> o zoiper
<Ferrhcp> o audio fica horrivel, e isso no debian tb ficava
<Ferrhcp> o jitisi
<Ferrhcp> perde configuração do nada
<Ferrhcp> ta funcioando do nada ele perde
<Ferrhcp> as configuarações do audio
<Ferrhcp> ao o fone toca, ele n me alarma
<Ferrhcp> eu n atendo
<Ferrhcp> ai era o presidente da empresa ai ja viu npe
<Ferrhcp> né* rs
<hugutux_> Ferrhcp, ai não tem como ficar sem né!? hehe
<hugutux_> Ferrhcp, salvo engano você consegue fazer o pidgin, trabalhar com SIP também.. se for seu caso!
<hugutux_> preciso dar uma googlada!
<Ferrhcp> tem como subir uma vm com o windows e instalar o zoper
<Ferrhcp> mas eu me nego
<Ferrhcp> a fazer isso vou achar uma solução
<hugutux_> Ferrhcp, kkkkk ta no ubuntu?
<Ferrhcp> sim
<hugutux_> Ferrhcp, já tentou o ekiga?
<hugutux_> acho que ele é nativo
<Ferrhcp> sim
<hugutux_> iih
<Ferrhcp> mas ele não conecta no server nem a pau
<Ferrhcp> nem ele e nem os outros todos
<Ferrhcp> os unicos que conectam no server é o jtisi e o zoiper
<hugutux_> o x-lite é de boa pra caramba!
<hugutux_> estrnaho
<hugutux_> Ferrhcp, QuteCom ta uma olhada!
<Ferrhcp> ta
<Ferrhcp> pera ja dou o feedback
<Vico> Boa tarde
<shallwe> Vico, boa tarde
<hugutux_> Ferrhcp, a lista parece ser meio antiga, mas... http://hubpages.com/technology/10-Open-Source-VoIP-sofphones
<hugutux_> Vico, tarde!
<Ferrhcp> QuteCom
<Ferrhcp> parece ser bom
<Vico> Instalei o ubuntu 14.10 Lts no meu notebook acer aspire 5516 e não consigo configurar a internet
<shallwe> Vico, wifi?
<shallwe> ou a rede?
<Vico> wifi
<shallwe> 14.10 não é LTs, o 14.04 que é
<shallwe> alias o 14.10 não é mais suportado atualmente, mas funciona igual claro
<Ferrhcp> hugutux
<Ferrhcp> muito obrigado cara
<Vico> Isso uso o 14.04 LTS
<shallwe> Vico, a bom
<Ferrhcp> resolveu meu problema esse carinha QuteCom é simples e muito bom
<shallwe> Vico, na realidade ele não acha o drive é isso?
<Vico> isso
<shallwe> faz aí no terminal um "lspci"
<shallwe> e vê se aparece a wifi
<shallwe> no meu caso é pc então aparece: 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
<Vico> aparece os controladores é isso?
<shallwe> tem que aparecer algo como WIFI WIRELESS etc
<hugutux_> Ferrhcp, falou man! estamos ai para isso!
<Vico> isso não aparece
<hugutux_> Vico, ele deve retornar algo como o nome ou modelo da placa wireless
<hugutux_> atheros, broadcom.. coisas assim
<Vico> o nome da placa aparece sim
<Vico> Atheros AR8132
<hugutux_> Vico, no painel não mostra de wireless? não tem a opção de você ativar, ou algo assim?
<Vico> não
<Vico> Entrei em painel depois em network e não aparece nada para habilitar
<Vico> Seria em Airplane mode?
<shallwe> Vico, eu acho que a minha placa é essa tb
<shallwe> só por dúvida a tecla não está desabilitada né?
<shallwe> do wifi
<hugutux_> shallwe,kkkkk
<hugutux_> Vico, pode ser mesmo mano!
<Vico> esta, eu não consigo habilitar ela
<hugutux_> isso aconece sempre acontece!
<shallwe> vc tem dual bot com windows?
<hugutux_> Vico, é chave ou combinação de teclas?
<Vico> chave
<shallwe> vico vc tem dual bot com windows?
<Vico> não
<Vico> isso tb aconteceu no windows mas foi só instalar o driver da placa que resolveu
<shallwe> certo, mas se apareceu a linha do Atheros AR8132 então quer dizer que vc está com ela aí
<shallwe> não é a " Ethernet controller:" certo?
<Vico> é sim
<shallwe> melhor com outro comando entçao
<shallwe> lspci -v
<shallwe> só não cola aqui por favor se não vai fazr fload
<shallwe> na linha que aparece ethernet diz que é wifi ou não
<Vico> na linha Network Controller sim
<shallwe> diz que é wifi?
<shallwe> ou wireless?
<Vico> wireless
<shallwe> então ta bom ta aí já sendo reconhecida
<shallwe> e vc está conectado nele pelo cabo ou está em outro pc?
<Vico> estou em outro pc
<shallwe> pois é, então vê ai se não ta desabilitado o wifi, tecla "FN" + o desenho do wireles
<shallwe> que deve estar ai nos F2 F3 por ai
<Vico> o meu notebook tem o botão e esta desativado, eu clico no botão mas não ativa
<shallwe> a bom deve ser diferente, mas se vc já apertou então está ok
<Vico> no windows eu só consegui ativar depois que instalei o driver da placa
<shallwe> pois é mas se ele leu o terminal é pq já está ok
<shallwe> a princípio
<shallwe> Vico, tem um painel de drive proprietário não tem?
<shallwe> vico faz assim, abre o painel do sistema configurações
<Vico> abri
<shallwe> desculpa melhor ainda
<shallwe> digita lá na busca
<shallwe> drivers e era isso vai aparecer o ícone dos drivers adicionais
<shallwe> ícone de uma placa verde
<Vico> abri ele
<shallwe> ta agora ele vai ler
<shallwe> e ve se aparece alguma coisa pode demorar um pouco
<Vico> Na aba additional drivers não aparece nada
<shallwe> nem a placa de video?
<hugutux_> shallwe, o que rolou no comando lshw -C network?
<Vico> não, e tb aparece que não tem  proprietary drivers  em uso
<Vico> será que pode ser problema na instalação do ubuntu?
<shallwe> Vico, é meio estranho o ubuntu não reconhece essa placa de wireless
<shallwe> a sim
<shallwe> acho que vc precisa habilitar programas de terceitos
<Vico> Eu não sei se instalei certo o ubuntu, pois ele só carrega se estiver com o pendrive conectado
<shallwe> Vico, ui
<bakhtin> Olá, gente
<bakhtin> Boa tarde
<shallwe> bakhtin, olá
<hugutux_> shallwe, se tentar configurar o acesso no terminal.. pra ver se rola!
<shallwe> boa tarde
<MerliM> bakhtin, boa
<hugutux_> tipo assim
<hugutux_> sudo iwconfig <ath0> essid <essid> ap <xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:> key <XXX> mode <> commit
<shallwe> hugutux_, acho que ele não habilitou repositorio de terceiros ai não acha os drivers proprietários eu acredito
<shallwe> hugutux_, mas fala com ele não comigo kkk
<shallwe> parece que ele só ta falando comigo kkkk
<bakhtin> Poderiam me ajudar em um problema...quando executo o seguinte comando sudo apt-get install -f aparece a seguinte mensagem: "0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 5 não atualizados."
<bakhtin> Gostaria de saber como faço para atualizar esses 5 pacotes não atualizados.
<Vico> como que habilito programas de terceiros?
<shallwe> sudo apt-get upgrade?
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, qual é a placa de rede
<nuno_nunes> wifi
<bakhtin> Já tentei o sudo apt-get update e não deu certo.
<shallwe> nuno_nunes, é com o Vico
<MerliM> bakhtin, upgrade***
<shallwe> não sou eu que to com problema
<shallwe> nuno_nunes, atheros ar8132 acho que essa
<bakhtin> será que resolverá o problema?
<MerliM> tente
<nuno_nunes> se for broadcom tem que tem instalar os drivers de terceiros
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> bakhtin, o sudo apt-get upgrade ele faz isso atualiza os pacotes que tem que atualizar
<shallwe> nuno_nunes, pois é, mas acho que ele só vai achar drive de terceiros se habilitar repositorios de terceiros certo?
<bakhtin> não seria o apt-get update?
<shallwe> bakhtin, update ele busca informações
<nuno_nunes> Vico, posso ajudar em alguma coisa
<shallwe> o upgrade atualiza
<Vico> nuno_nunes como habilito drivers de terceiros?
<nuno_nunes> Vico, faz sudo apt-get update
<nuno_nunes> e depois no dash procura drivers
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> nuno_nunes, ele nao tem internet
<nuno_nunes> eu j
<shallwe> Vico, liga o cabo de rede lá
<shallwe> se não acho que ele não vai achar nada kkk
<nuno_nunes> o cabo de rede da
<nuno_nunes> o meu usa
<nuno_nunes> 01:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<nuno_nunes> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<shallwe> Vico, aí faz de novo a treta pra achar os drivers adicionais
<Vico> Ok, galera obrigado pela ajuda preciso sair agora.
<shallwe> Vico, blz depois tenta de novo com o cabo de rede
<Vico> vou tentar.
<Ferrhcp> Galera
<Ferrhcp> o wine consegue executar todos os softwares
<Ferrhcp> ?
<MerliM> Ferrhcp, o que seriam todos os softs???
<MerliM> Wine is not windows
<nuno_nunes> ola boa noite
<Ferrhcp> eu tenho uma app
<nuno_nunes> wine is a not windows
<Ferrhcp> de um chat
<nuno_nunes> Execute aplicativos Windows no Linux, BSD, Solaris e Mac OS X
<nuno_nunes> Search:
<Ferrhcp> chat comercial
<nuno_nunes>     WineHQ
<nuno_nunes>     Wiki
<nuno_nunes>     AppDB
<nuno_nunes>     Bugzilla
<nuno_nunes>     Forums
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> Ferrhcp, veja aqui
<nuno_nunes> https://appdb.winehq.org/
<Ferrhcp> blz
<nuno_nunes> se a app é compativel com wine
<nuno_nunes> :p
<Ferrhcp> não, rs não esta
<Ferrhcp> ele instalou mas não rodou
<MerliM> qual o app
<Ferrhcp> é um app
<MerliM> veja as dlls necessárias
<Ferrhcp> chamado chatcomercial
<MerliM> proprietário né
<Ferrhcp> sim
<Ferrhcp> ai não rola
<Ferrhcp> dificil
<MerliM> não seria mais facil emular de uma vbox????
<nuno_nunes> pois pode nao ser compativel com o wine
<MerliM> nao tem q saber quais as dependencias dele no windows
<nuno_nunes> pode testar o wine com o windows xp
<Ferrhcp> na verdade, ele tem uma versão no borwser
<MerliM> o que ele precisa ter em paralelo para rodar tipo net framework e ir ajustando
<Ferrhcp> mas n eh completo
<MerliM> geralmente se instalou basta configurar direitinho uma dica é chamar pelo console ex: wine NOMEDOPROGRAMA
<nuno_nunes> ou usa a versão do browser
<MerliM> dai ele vai dizer na linha de comando os fixme e os error
<Ferrhcp> deixa eu tentar
<MerliM> Ferrhcp, esse versao browser depende de que?? pra subir
<MerliM> usaria a do browser até ir resolvendo a nativa
<Ferrhcp> é o jeito
<Ferrhcp> man
<MerliM> hggdh, olha esse email da lista Ubuntu-BR no google group
<MerliM> Aguarde mais um pouco até a Microsoft concluir a compra da Ubuntu.
<MerliM> Mas existem outras distribuições interessantes: Fedora, Debian, Arch, etc.
<MerliM> Abraço
<Ferrhcp> é vdd isso?
<Ferrhcp> #partiumint
<hugutux_> Ferrhcp,  esse hgg* era hugutux? ou estou boiando?
<Ferrhcp> não entendi hugutux
<manokara> galera, o host xhci "morrendo"... é problema do kernel ou da placa mãe (ou pior, dos dois)?
<manokara> isso só dá com o mouse, mas eu testei ele em outro pc e tá normal
<manokara> no começo acontecia as vezes, mas agora ta travando direto, e o dmesg manda altos erros no host
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Democradir> Boa noite!
<Democradir> Baixei um programa mas não consigo instalá-lo. Pode me auxiliar?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz qual e que versao ubuntu tens
<Democradir> 14.04 lts
<Democradir> não consigo pelo terminal
<Democradir> aplico estes comandos, mas não funciona: sudo apt-get install /home/democradir/documentos/master-pdf-editor3.deb
<Democradir> diz que não encontra o pacote
<jotaerre89> Democradir dpkg -i master-pdf-editor3.deb
<Democradir> vou tentar
<Democradir> deu isso: dpkg: erro: a operação solicitada requer privilégios de superusuário
<jotaerre89> Então, execute o comando 'sudo': sudo -i
<jotaerre89> Ele vai pedir a sua senha
<jotaerre89> depois execute o dpkg -i
<Democradir> deu isto;
<Democradir>  sudo -i master-pdf-editor3.deb -bash: master-pdf-editor3.deb: comando não encontrado
<jotaerre89> Democradir comando 'sudo -i' é somente ele. Sem o nome do arquivo seguindo o comando.
<jotaerre89> Democradir 'sudo -i' é pra vc definir permissões de super-user ao seu usuário
<Democradir> não pediu a senha depois
<jotaerre89> mudou de $ para # no Terminal?
<Democradir> é
<Democradir> veja o que fiz
<Democradir>  sudo -i root@democradir-Aspire-E1-571:~# dpkg -i master-pdf-editor3.deb dpkg: error processing archive master-pdf-editor3.deb (--install):  impossível acessar arquivo: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  master-pdf-editor3.deb root@democradir-Aspire-E1-571:~#
<Democradir> e o que apareceu
<jotaerre89> Democradir OK. Defina o nome do caminho do arquivo no comando dpkg -i
<jotaerre89> Democradir exemplo: dpkg -i /home/.../arquivo
<Guilherme> Boa noite, galera. Gostaria que alguém esclarecesse uma dúvida
<Democradir> jotaerre89 sem barra no final?
<jotaerre89> Democradir dpkg -i /home/democradir/documentos/master-pdf-editor3.deb
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> Guilherme  poe sempre a duvida e sistema que usas
<Guilherme> OK
<Democradir> deu erro
<Democradir> root@democradir-Aspire-E1-571:~# dpkg -i /home/democradir/documentos/master-pdf-editor3.deb dpkg: error processing archive /home/democradir/documentos/master-pdf-editor3.deb (--install):  impossível acessar arquivo: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  /home/democradir/documentos/master-pdf-editor3.deb root@democradir-Aspire-E1-571:~#
<Guilherme> a minha é a seguinte: o Ubuntu 14.04.03 LTS não inicia na minha máquinha de forma alguma. Outras versões como a 15.04 e 15.10 iniciam normalmente. Acho que devo ser a versão do kernel, não sei ao certo
<jotaerre89> Democradir o arquivo está em /home/democradir/documentos mesmo?
<jotaerre89> Democradir não está em Downloads?
<Democradir> está, mas agora vi que documentos é com D
<jotaerre89> Democradir :)
<Democradir> continua com erro
<Democradir> root@democradir-Aspire-E1-571:~# dpkg -i /home/democradir/Documentos/master-pdf-editor3.deb dpkg: error processing archive /home/democradir/Documentos/master-pdf-editor3.deb (--install):  impossível acessar arquivo: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  /home/democradir/Documentos/master-pdf-editor3.deb root@democradir-Aspire-E1-571:~#
<Democradir> não é o arquivo compactado
<Democradir> é o pacote extraído, está certo, né?
<jotaerre89> Democradir nome do arquivo não tem letras maiúsculas? O mais correto seria vc via terminal acessar o diretório onde está o pacote .deb e lá executar o dpkg.
<jotaerre89> Democradir com o comando dpkg -i ele vai instalar o pacote .deb sem resolver dependências.
<Democradir> ok, agora acho que vai dar certo
<Democradir> não deu
<Democradir> estou digitand tudo certo
<jotaerre89> Democradir mesmo erro?
<Democradir> o mesmo, diz que não encontra
<jotaerre89> Democradir tentou instalar direto da pasta onde está o arquivo?
<Democradir> mas está lá, na pasta Documentos
<Democradir> tentei, não deu
<jotaerre89> Democradir executa o comando 'pwd' e cola o caminho que ele retorna, pfv
<Democradir> sem o .deb?
<jotaerre89> Democradir somente pwd mais nada
<Democradir> ok
<Democradir> deu isso
<Democradir> root@democradir-Aspire-E1-571:~# pwd /root root@democradir-Aspire-E1-571:~# /home/democradir/Documentos/master-pdf-editor-3-bash: /home/democradir/Documentos/master-pdf-editor-3: É um diretório
<Democradir> tem um arquivo lá que é executável, segundo as propriedades dele
<jotaerre89> Democradir volta um diretório. Fique em /home/democradir/Documentos
<jotaerre89> Democradir depois confirme se existe de fato o arquivo .deb em /home/democradir/Documentos
<Democradir> jotaerre89 root@democradir-Aspire-E1-571:~# /home/democradir/Documentos -bash: /home/democradir/Documentos: É um diretório root@democradir-Aspire-E1-571:~#
<rafaelsoaresbr> jotaerre89, você está no diretório /root
<jotaerre89> Democradir agora, com o comando ls verifique se existe o arquivo .deb no diretório /home/democradir/Documentos
<rafaelsoaresbr> ops Democradir
<jotaerre89> rafaelsoaresbr :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> dpkg -i muda pro diretório /root automaticamente
<rafaelsoaresbr> sudo -i *
<Democradir> o master-pdf apareceu, é isso?
<Democradir> root@democradir-Aspire-E1-571:~# ls .deb ls: não é possível acessar .deb: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado root@democradir-Aspire-E1-571:~# ls .deb /home/democradir/Documentos ls: não é possível acessar .deb: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado /home/democradir/Documentos
<rafaelsoaresbr> Democradir, exit
<rafaelsoaresbr> Democradir, sudo dpkg -i /home/democradir/Documentos/master-pdf-editor3.deb
<Democradir> o comando não detectou .deb no diretório
<rafaelsoaresbr> tem certeza que o arquivo está na pasta Documentos?
<Democradir> veio o compactado, descompactei, e colei a pasta no diretório Documentos
<Democradir> vou tentar baixar novamente de outro site
<Democradir> conhece algum?
<Democradir> Muito obrigado por vossa ajuda. Preciso sair agora. Grato jotaerre e rafael
<adrianobs> Preciso levantar especificações do meu note e ainda não sei fazer isso no ubuntu (sou novo...). Como descubro qual a minha placa de video e minha memoria? Existe algum programa tipo "Everest" que faça isto?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<gbrandao> pode executar os comandos lshw e hwinfo
<adrianobs> ok
<gbrandao> para maiores informações consultar o help
<adrianobs> desculpe minha ignorância, mas o que é o help?
<gbrandao> lshw --help
<gbrandao> hwinfo --help
<adrianobs> ah sim'ok
<adrianobs> grato!
<gbrandao> nada
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-04
<cptjs> Olá!
<cptjs> Alguém pode me ceder suporte quanto ao sistema operacional Ubuntu ?
<MerliM> duvida?
<MerliM> boa noite
<cptjs> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<cptjs> É que eu estou em dúvida quanto aos sistemas do Windows e do Ubuntu
<cptjs> Quais são suas diferenças ?
<KurtKraut> cptjs, Eu sugiro começar sua leitura por aqui: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/index_br.php?lang=br
<oliverio> olha quem apareceu.. KurtKraut
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Aloha :D
<cptjs> Obrigado :)
<cptjs> Pô cara, achei o Ubuntu bem legal. Eu sou um programador de jogos digitais, e como o nome faz sentido, jogo jogos, e desenvolvo jogos, só que o problema é que o Ubuntu não é compatível aos jogos que eu jogo no meu Windows, teria como ao invés de eu rodar o Ubuntu numa máquina virtual, eu dar dual boot no Windows e no Ubuntu, sem apagar o Windows que já está no meu computador com todos os seus arquivos ?
<astroo-> poe duplo boot
<cptjs> Como ? :/
<KurtKraut> cptjs, Se você é desenvolvedor da área de jogos, já ouviu falar na Valve? Em Unreal Engine? Em Unity Engine?
<cptjs> Sim, uso a Unity para produzir meus jogos.
<cptjs> Não gosto da Unreal, pois acho que a Unity é mais simples
<cptjs> E não gosto da Valve pois, não faz sentido comprar um jogo por 200 reais e joga-lo durante 1 hora, o que a maioria dos jogos da Steam fazem..
<astroo-> cptjs  ve o privado se faz favor
<KurtKraut> cptjs, Jogos feitos em ambas são compatíveis com Linux.
<KurtKraut> cptjs, O Steam tem mais de 1500 jogos para Linux.
<cptjs> OHm
<cptjs> Hm'
<cptjs> Vou tentar dar um dual boot no meu sistema então. Obrigado
<oliverio> cptjs, aqui na minha máquina eu tenho Win e outra distro GNU/Linux :)
<cptjs> Entendi
<cptjs> Cara
<oliverio> cptjs, reparticiona seu HD e instala o Ubuntu na nova partição. Na hora da instalação tem uma opção que o próprio instalador detecta o Win e pergunta se você quer instalar ao lado..
<oliverio> OU.. faz a instalação do zero.
<cptjs> Sério cara ?
<cptjs> Entendi
<oliverio> Só te aconselho fazer backup dos seus arquivos antes pra um possível erro que venha a dar
<MerliM> cptjs, se tens dados importantes na máquina faça um backup ANTES
<MerliM> cuidado
<cptjs> Então, eu crio um pendrive bootavel, sem desinstalar meu Windows, instalo o Ubuntu, e ele me dá a opção de partir meu HD e instala-lo ao lado do WindowS?
<cptjs> Entendi
<oliverio> cptjs, exato.
<MerliM> cptjs, no instalador do ubuntu ele detecta e pergunta se queres instalar lado a lado com o windows dai aceita e ele pergunta qual o tamanho da partição para o linux
<cptjs> Okay
<oliverio> http://www.cleuber.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/install-ubuntu4.jpg
<cptjs> Obrigado pela atenção e pela ajuda :)
<oliverio> é mais ou menos assim..
<oliverio> cuidado pra não escolher a opção de instalar por cima do Windows sem antes fazer o backup :P
<oliverio> bom.. vou estudar agora, qlqr coisa vejo depois
<oliverio> abraço
<MerliM> oliverio, abraços bons estudos
<astroo-> ciao
<cptjs> Bons estudos !
<cptjs> Tchau pessoal, até a próxima.
<astroo-> ciao
<MerliM> http://m.tecmundo.com.br/video/88765-internautas-desavisados-entram-incrivel-fps-vida-real-video.htm
<annakamilla> oi
<MerliM> annakamilla, ola
<astroo-> ola
<annakamilla> meu note foi para o conserto
<annakamilla> pensei em trocar de linux
<annakamilla> mas a oab só recomenda para tolken o ubuntu
<annakamilla> alguém sabe me dizer se a 15.04 está estável ?
<annakamilla> 15.10
<MerliM> creio que sim
<MerliM> pera ai
<astroo-> ja foi
<MerliM> kkkk
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Vico> Bom dia pessoal
<Vico> Preciso de uma ajuda
<rafael> Bom dia, srs
<Vico> Bom dia
<Vico> Pessoal instalei o ubunto atraves do pendrive e para iniciar o ubunto eu preciso estar com o pendrive conetado como faco para rodar sem o pendrive?
<rafael> Ubuntu*
<Vico> sim
<rafael> Para rodar sem o pendrive vc instala ele
<Vico> eu instalei ele
<Vico> configurei pra dar boot pelo pendrive e instalei
<Vico> sera que durante a instalacao fiz algo de errado?
<elisboa> bom dia a todos
<Vico> Bom dia
<Vico> Pq nao consigo usar o ubuntu sem estar com o pendrive conectado?
<vlm42> vico, vc tem dual boot? Mesmo depois de instalado está bootando no Windows? Chega a aparecer o grub (menu para escolher o OS a ser iniciado)?
<Vico> nao tenho dual boot
<Vico> eu formatei o notebook e instalei o ubuntu
<vlm42> então quando o pendrive não está conectado qual msg aparece na tela? ele diz que não é possível boot pelo hd?
<Vico> erro de boot a bios nao esta conectada
<Vico> ja configurei o setup para dar boot pelo hd mas continua o erro
<rafael> Vico, depois que der boot pelo pendrive vc tem que pedir para instalar o ubuntu
<Vico> eu fiz isso, ele pergunta se quer apagar tudo do hd e foi o que eu fiz
<rafael> e prossegui a instalação até o fim?
<Vico> sim
<rafael> Vico: qual é o modelo do seu notebook?
<Vico> Acer Aspire 5516
<rafael> UEFI ou BIOS?
<Vico> BIOS
<rafael> Vico: estou vendo aqui que é UEFI
<Vico> UEFI?
<rafael> mude o UEFI para legacy
<rafael> procure a opção no seu UEFI
<rafael> e depois instale o ubuntu
<Vico> mudo isso no setup?
<rafael> Vico: isso
<Vico> ok, vou tentar isso. Valeu.
<Proteus_> ola
<Proteus_> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Proteus_> (po favor)
<Proteus_> (por favor)
<elisboa> Proteus_: olá, gato
<elisboa> quer tc?
<Proteus_> quero
<Proteus_> de onde voce é?
<elisboa> Proteus_: SP Capital e vc?
<Proteus_> Cuiaba... MT
<Proteus_> conhece?
<elisboa> nunca ouvi falar
<Proteus_> mato grosso
<elisboa> nem grosso nem fino
<Proteus_> kk
<Proteus_> posso saber teu nome?
<rafael> tem bot no canal?
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<shallwe> pros gamers: Reis dos 0,62%: Ubuntu e Linux Mint são as distribuições mais Populares na Steam
<Proteus_> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda sobre ubuntu?
<shallwe> Proteus_, bom dia, diga qual sua dúvida
<Proteus_> nao consigo ler documentos em PDF. As letras aparecem totalmente desfiguradas...
<Proteus_> as palavas nas caixas de dialogo tb
<Proteus_> mas tudo o que esá escrito em browsers aparecem sem problema
<shallwe> e ele abre o pdf com qual programa?
<Proteus_> eu achava que era o programa mas não é
<shallwe> vc tem google chrome?
<Proteus_> é o que eu uso
<elisboa> Proteus_: que navegador está usando?
<Proteus_> Crome
<elisboa> Proteus_: consegue enviar uma foto da tela pro igmur.com para a gente ver?
<shallwe> elisboa, a cara, eu cheguei primeiro kkk, se ele resolver é ponto meu hein
<Proteus_> o problema não está no navegador
<elisboa> shallwe: à vontade
<elisboa> tenho mais o que fazer
<shallwe> kkkk
<shallwe> Proteus_, tenta mandar uma imagem através dos site http://postimage.org/
<elisboa> shallwe: esse eu não conhecia
<shallwe> elisboa, eu sempre uso ele, tem até classificação adulta :)
<Proteus_> as letras.... palavras... aparecem desfiguradas.... mas só em caixas de diálogos ou arquivos do tipo PDF..
<shallwe> mas com é org, dou prioridade
<shallwe> Proteus_, certo, mas tira um printscreen e nos manda no link http://postimage.org/, consegues?
<Proteus_> PERAI
<elisboa> massa
<shallwe> elisboa, só não descobri como ver as fotos postadas na sessão 18+ kkk, mas ta bom
<Proteus_> vou ter que fazer cadastro na pagina
<shallwe> não
<shallwe> Proteus_, só faz upload e nos passa o link
<Proteus_> mas nao to conseguindo..... eu seleciono o arquivo mas o arquivo nao aparece para enviar
<Proteus_> entende?
<shallwe> Proteus_, estranho pois é padrão
<shallwe> então seu ubuntu ta com problemas
<shallwe> http://imgur.com/
<shallwe> tenta esse então
<Proteus_> um momento
<Proteus_> fiz o drag and drop na imgur...
<shallwe> blz e o link?
<Proteus_> tem como eu te mandar de outra forma? nao forneceu o link
<Proteus_> pode ser por whats?
<shallwe> muito estranho, esse ubuntu é novo? a instalação?
<Proteus_> é a ultima versão
<Proteus_> 1.10
<Proteus_> 15.10
<shallwe> você usa o google chrome ou firefox?
<Proteus_> o navgador não é importante
<Proteus_> todos funcionam bem
<shallwe> mas pra vc não estar conseguindo fazer um simples upload acho estranho
<Proteus_> eu uso o Crome no momento
<shallwe> também estou usando ele
<Proteus_> acredite.... nao estou conseguindo
<shallwe> e nem no google chrome o pdf abre certo?
<Proteus_> no navegador o pdf abre sem problemas.... posso te mandar por email?
<shallwe> eu ajudo por aqui amigo, desculpe não posso mandar e-mail
<shallwe> mas você concorda comigo se no navegador abre normal e no programa não, deve ser o programa?
<Proteus_> nao porque as caixas de diálogo do proprio ubuntu ambem estão com esse problema
<shallwe> a bom então temos mais um detalhe, não só o pdf
<Proteus_> foi como disse no inicio
<shallwe> pensei que as caixas de diálogos eram do pdf
<Proteus_> algumas imagens tb aparecem embaralhadas
<shallwe> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras já tentou instalar?
<Proteus_> nao
<shallwe> mas como é nos diálogos acho que não vai resolver muita coisa
<shallwe> isso instala fontes também
<shallwe> java etc
<Proteus_> ja mudei a fonte varias vezes, mas o problema persiste
<shallwe> o bom mesmo era tentar nos mandar uma imagem
<Proteus_> pode ser por whats?
<shallwe> coloca ai no google "imagem upload" e ve se consegue fazer em alguem
<shallwe> algum
<shallwe> olha vai ser difícil alguém te passar contato aqui, entendo que não funciona, mas a gente tenta ajudar como pode por aqui
<shallwe> algum site você tem que conseguir enviar as fotos
<shallwe> a não ser que você esteja com problemas de upload
<Proteus_> coloquei no google +
<Proteus_> estou tendo muito problemas para fazer upload
<shallwe> blz manda o link ai
<Proteus_> minha conta é Ervin Buck
<Proteus_> pode tentar?
<shallwe> não tem compartilhar a foto?
<shallwe> esse problema de upload você sempre teve ele?
<Proteus_> https://photos.google.com/search/_tra_/photo/AF1QipNlysIqd6T4rEQ2CKViw7nT7Qh8WNsfh4_hqQBD
<Proteus_> é esse o link da foto
<Proteus_> tente acessar
<shallwe> diz q não existe
<Proteus_> meu pai eterno !!!!
<Proteus_> https://photos.google.com/search/_tra_/photo/AF1QipN0Syc4MrUgJy2xjcMepNtkdTitr4HZZCXZzFYF
<shallwe> Proteus_, você precisa resolver isso de upload tb, é da sua internet?
<Proteus_> tenta esse só pra ver se abre
<shallwe> também não
<Proteus_> faz assim....
<Proteus_> tenta entrar no google photos
<Proteus_> https://photos.google.com/search/_tra_
<shallwe> o link gerado é mais ou menos assim "https://goo.gl/photos/NTxtLBT2X5J6g"
<shallwe> quando vc compartilha a foto com link
<Proteus_> https://photos.google.com/search
<Proteus_> dai procure pela minha conta Ervin Buck
<Proteus_> acabei de compartilhar ela no google +
<Proteus_> tente esse endereço agora   https://photos.google.com/search/_tra_/photo/AF1QipNlysIqd6T4rEQ2CKViw7nT7Qh8WNsfh4_hqQBD
<shallwe> Proteus_, vc está compartilhando errado eu acho, fiz um link pra ti
<shallwe> http://postimg.org/image/468vsd7jz/
<shallwe> acessei lá
<Proteus_> conseguiu ver?
<shallwe> Proteus_, vc instalou o ubuntu agora?
<Proteus_> ontem
<Proteus_> mas fui notar o problema hoje
<shallwe> instalou algum drive proprietário?
<Proteus_> na versão anterior eu tava tendo problema só nas caixas de dialogo mas lia arquivos pdf normalmente
<Proteus_> eu atualizei atraves de uma opção que apareceu "deseja atualizar para a versão 15.10?"
<shallwe> isso parece problema de vídeo, muito estranho, você antes estava com o 15.04?
<Proteus_> sim
<shallwe> já vi algo assim mas faz muito tempo
<shallwe> qual seu hardware?
<Proteus_> vc  conseguiu ver a imagem que te enviei?
<shallwe> sim eu te mandei o link
<shallwe> http://postimg.org/image/468vsd7jz/
<Proteus_>  meu é um IBM Thinkcentre Lenovo
<Proteus_> Intel® Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz × 2
<Proteus_> Intel® 965Q x86/MMX/SSE2
<shallwe> e já tentou instalar o drive proprietário da sua placa de vídeo?
<Proteus_> eu acho que a placa gráfica dele é um pangaré
<shallwe> deve ser uma intel
<Proteus_> o que seria um drive proprietário?
<shallwe> sabe ali na busca em cima no botao do ubuntu?
<Proteus_> sei
<shallwe> digita "drive" e vai aparecer um ícone de uma placa de circuito impresso verde
<shallwe> abre e espera ele procurar por algo
<Proteus_> sim .... e dai?
<shallwe> as vezes tem drivers proprietários pra você instalar, deve resolver algumas coisas
<shallwe> como seu pc é meio antigo o bom seria o ubuntu 14.04
<shallwe> ele deve ser bem mais compatível
<Proteus_> apareceram apenas "drivers adicionais" e "system testing"
<shallwe> drivers adicionais
<M3r|iM> oi pessoal que tá pegando
<shallwe> M3r|iM, bom dia
<shallwe> eu não to pegando nada e ninguem hoje
<Proteus_> Merlin.... to tendo problemas
<MerliM> bom dia!!!!
<MerliM> Wht
<shallwe> Proteus_, achou algum drive adicional?
<Proteus_> nenhum
<shallwe> MerliM, http://postimg.org/image/468vsd7jz/ esse é o problema do Proteus_
<shallwe> as letras de algumas coisas, eu acho que o hardware dele é meio antigo pro ubuntu 15.10
<Proteus_> na caixa de dialogo aparece escrito "nenhum drive proprietario está em uso"
<shallwe> Proteus_, pois é não tem então
<shallwe> deixa eu ver uma coisa
<MerliM> Proteus_, se tu é comunista ou nao
<MerliM> ahuahuhauhauha
<MerliM> brincando o leitor de PDF né
<Proteus_> kkkkkk
<Proteus_> muito pelo contrario
<Proteus_> mas nao é problema no leitor
<shallwe> Proteus_, é o IBM Thinkcentre Lenovo M52?
<Proteus_> porque ja testei outro
<Proteus_> perai
<MerliM> testou outro leitor qual???
<shallwe> ele usa a intel 945G
<Proteus_> M55
<MerliM> normal mesmo driver intel
<MerliM> que os chipset usam
<Proteus_> 965Q x86
<Proteus_> intel 965Q x86
<MerliM> o problema é somente em pdf ou tem em relação a video também imagens ????
<MerliM> roda de boa
<Proteus_> video do youtube normal
<Proteus_> videos do computador normal tb
<MerliM> então nao é driver de video man
<MerliM> video do tube é flash nem digo nada
<Proteus_> mas algumas imagens aparecem embaralhadas tb
<MerliM> porem do pc nao usa compressores então se fosse driver de video dava galho
<Proteus_> nas caixas de dialogo
<shallwe> MerliM, video do youtube é html5
<shallwe> flash já morreu
<MerliM> shallwe, ainda usam flash nao descontinuou nao man
<shallwe> usar usam, mas não no youtube :)
<shallwe> mas mesmo assim se está funcionando outras coisas não deve ser mesmo o vídeo
<Proteus_> Rodrigo e Leo..... como faço para entrar em contato com voces mais tarde?
<MerliM> Proteus_, da na comand  line isso -> apt-cache search evince
<MerliM> e retorna a saida aqui pra mim
<Proteus_> perai
<Proteus_> adwaita-icon-theme - default icon theme of GNOME (small subset) libevince-dev - Document (PostScript, PDF) rendering library - development files libgxps2 - handling and rendering XPS documents (library) evince - Visualizador de documento (Postscript, PDF) evince-common - Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer - common files evince-dbg - Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer - debugging symbols gir1.2-evince-3.0 - GObject introspection d
<Proteus_> Merlin..... como faço para entrar em contato contigo outras horas?
<Proteus_> Shallwe.... como faço para entrar em contato contigo outras horas?
<shallwe> Proteus_, estamos sempre por aqui
<shallwe> alguem vai tentar te ajudar
<shallwe> vou lá almoçar depois eu volto e vejo alguma coisa mais pra vc, entra mais tarde :)
<MerliM> ja volto man terminar de arrumar o quarto aqui
<shallwe> MerliM, xii quarto de homem, não termina de arrumar hoje
<MerliM> Proteus_, sempre estou aqui
<MerliM> shallwe, se fosse o carro ja tava brilhando
<Proteus_> eu vou almoçar.... será que vai dar timeout aqui pra mim?
<MerliM> desde as 8 da manha mano
<shallwe> :)
<shallwe> Proteus_, depois vc entra de novo
<MerliM> Proteus_, instala o evince-common
<Proteus_> ok.... vou nessa
<MerliM> qual outro visualizador vc ja tentou usar
<Proteus_> voces são de onde?
<MerliM> Maranhão aqui das pedrinhas onde cabeça de maluco rola quando tem rebeliao e a gente come os figadossss dos Alemão ahuahuah
<shallwe> MerliM, maranhão é legal, não é a terra de um deputado?
<Proteus_> tentei usar o muPDF para visualizar... mas deu na mesma
<shallwe> color?
<Proteus_> color é de Alagoas
<shallwe> sim, mas tinha alguma coisa ai kkk mas é off topic deixa pra la
<Proteus_> merlin tentei usar o muPDF para visualizar... mas deu na mesma
<Proteus_> bom gente.... vou nessa
<shallwe> MerliM, mas quando ele usa no navegador google chorme da certo
<shallwe> Proteus_, tranquilo até mais
<Proteus_> eu leio normalmente em qualquer navegador....
<Proteus_> nenhum problema aparece
<Proteus_> só as caixinhas de dialogo e até agora PDF
<Proteus_> SÓ
<shallwe> Proteus_, depois se tiver tempo
<shallwe> baixa a iso do 14.04 e roda na live
<shallwe> só pra ver se vc terá esse problema
<Proteus_> MAS 14.04 NÃO TEM MAIS SUPORTE
<Proteus_> né?
<shallwe> claro que tem
<shallwe> a 14.10 que não tem
<shallwe> 14.04 é LTS é diferente
<Proteus_> ok.... almoço... depois a gente se fala
<shallwe> as "oficiais" são as 14.04 e a 16.04, o resto teoricamente seriam de teste
<shallwe> blz
<rafael> MerliM: São Luís?
<MerliM> rafael, sim
<MerliM> bairro - Turu
<MerliM> es daqui
<MerliM> tambem
<MerliM> shallwe, é a terra de um coronel ex-ṕresidente já passou por todos os cargos politicos
<MerliM> recentemente afastado pq será ahuahuahahu
<MerliM> Proteus_, háaa pega normal em navegador é a renderizacao do cliente pdf
<MerliM> no teu diretorio home tira o ocultar arquivos e pastas e manda buscar por evince
<MerliM> tudo que achar dele apaga
<MerliM> só do evince
<MerliM> e depois tenta novamente
<rafael> MerliM, talvez seja
<rafael> hehe
<MerliM> rafael, tá
<edu141415> boa tarde
<edu141415> Na vesão que uso ubuntu 14.10 fica dando erro no dpkg ao tentar instalar o gnome.
<edu141415> desculpe na versão 15.10
<MerliM> qual erro posta aqui por favor se muito grande usa pastebin
<edu141415> dpkg was interrupted pedindo para usar sudo dpkg --configure -a
<edu141415> mais tambem da erro ao tentar usar sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hggdh> edu141415: bem, que tal seguir a recomendação?
<edu141415> sou novo estou tentando fazer sozinho
<edu141415> me passe o link por favor
<edu141415> vou almoçar
<hggdh> isto ocorre/pode ocorrer  quanto dpkg é interrompido (reboot, cancelamento do terminal, cancelamento do dpkg.
<edu141415> eu interrompi ele pois ele tinha ficado preso em um processo time out
<hggdh> e a solução é a dada pela mensagem.
<edu141415> tipo eu cansei de esperar
<edu141415> ai apertei cntr + C
<rafael> edu141415: tenta sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<hggdh> edu141415: não importa, realmente, *como* dpkg foi interrompido.
<edu141415> ta vou tentar
<edu141415> estou anotando os comandos para gravar, já peguei as manhas do editor de texto vi
<hggdh> rafael: a solução é a dada na mensagem. Qualquer outra ação é perda de tempo *agora*.
<MerliM> so deletar o lock realmente tem na mensagem
<edu141415> minha intenção é instalar a ultima versão estavel do ubuntu com mysql server ultima versão e migrar o banco dados
<hggdh> ...
<edu141415> Errors were encountered while processing: cgmanager systemd-shim indicator-datetime ynity-control-center ubuntu-desktop indicator-bluetooth
<edu141415> vou almoçar, quando voltar leio as mensagens não se apagam né?
<hggdh> edu141415: coloque TODA a saída do comando em um pastebin, e de-nos o link
<edu141415> é que o ubunto esta em uma vmware pro 12
<hggdh> NÃO coloque as mensagens directamente aqui
<edu141415> pode ser print?
<hggdh> não
<edu141415> não tem como copiar os erros da vmware
<MerliM> pode ser um print via pastebin legivel
<edu141415> ok
<hggdh> sudo dpkg --configure -a 2>&1 > erros.dpkg
<edu141415> ta
<hggdh> e depois copie o erros.dpkg para fora do sistema, pastebin it
<rafael> hggdh: tem pastebin na linha de comando
<MerliM> rafael, tinha um script porem fui no site e nao consegui baixar
<MerliM> edu141415, qual versao desse butun
<rafael> cat ~/some_file.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<rafael> pronto
<rafael> resolvido
<MerliM> vlws lol
<oliverio> não conhecia esse termbin
<oliverio> legal, viu :)
<hggdh> não existe na instalação padrão
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> nao ntei o nc no início
<MerliM> hggdh, queeeeeeee terminar de comer mano
<hggdh> MerliM: é manhã qui...
<hggdh> aqui
<shallwe> gente quem cuida do site do ubuntu-br.org?
<shallwe> se precisarem de ajudar pra alterar lá pro ubuntu 15.10 eu posso tentar ajudar
<hggdh> shallwe: o problema não é ignorancia do que fazer, é falta de acesso
<hggdh> (aliada ao fato de quem tem acesso ou sumiu-se, ou não está interessado)
<shallwe> hggdh, a bom
<shallwe> pena pois é um dominio já conhecido e sempre cai lá nas pesquisas quando se coloca ubuntu no google
<rubrk> qual minimo para instalação ubuntu 15.10 32
<shallwe> rubrk, depende, seria pra vc? qual hardware vc tem?
<rubrk> 1 gb ram amd II atualmente winxp
<hggdh> pois... eu tentei por algum tempo. Sacudi muito vespeiro, e turvei muita água. Finalmente, achei um responsável vivo, que disse-me que iria cuidar das acções necessárias.
<hggdh> e nada. Então coloquei o novo PvNotice no canal, e desisti.
<shallwe> hggdh, é sei como é, é como dizem "não adianta ficar dando murro em ponta de faca", jeito é esperar
<rubrk> qual seria melhor, só para internet atual?
<shallwe> rubrk, eu aconselho o ubuntu 14.04
<hggdh> rubrk: com 1GB de memória principal eu usaria *ou* o Lubuntu *ou* o Xubuntu. Nunca o Ubuntu.
<hggdh> e na 14.04, como disse, acima, o shallwe
<shallwe> é um amd2 né? esse processador é forte é bom, pena é a ram
<shallwe> rubrk, amd athlon  ii 2 ?
<shallwe> hggdh, interessante o dominio ubuntu-br.org é registrado direto pela Canonical
<elisboa> sim, é
<rafaelsoaresbr> rubrk, Xubuntu, Lubuntu e Ubuntu-
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ubuntu-MATE*
<rafaelsoaresbr> são boas opções
<shallwe> rubrk, é se achar pesado o ubuntu 14.04 tem estas outras opções. Nem tudo depende da ram, mas sim do processador se é muito antigo etc
<hggdh> shallwe: sim, a Canonical mantem vários domínios ligados ao Ubuntu. No caso, ubuntu-br.com é um vhost em um servidor da Canonical
<shallwe> hggdh, pois é, foi o que pensei
<shallwe> eu tenho essa mania de tudo olhar direto no oficial, geralmente acompanho tudo pelo ubuntu.com mesmo, mas tem muita gente que sempre tenta achar sites brasileiros claro, até por estarem em português
<MerliM> pronto terminei de arrumar meu quarto tá com a coxa da cama roseoo que mamae me deu a
<MerliM> ahuahhuahhu
<shallwe> MerliM, q coisa linda :) a minha vou arrumar quando eu for dormir
<shallwe> se a patroa não arruma pq eu tenho né kkk
<hggdh> MerliM: colcha
<MerliM> Oxiii :D fofo smackss
<MerliM> hggdh, vlwss *--* tu é fofo tb
<hggdh> MerliM: tu és
<MerliM> kkk
<shallwe> na teoria pra eu instalar o unity no ubuntu com gnome só precisaria instalar o unity né?
<shallwe> ubuntu-desktop
<MerliM> yeap
<shallwe> não gosto muito de ficar com o outro desktop atrelado, mas como é o gnome 3 então acho que não tem muito problema
<shallwe> melhor do que reinstalar tudo de novo kkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> shallwe, é pois os programas são quase o mesmo
<MerliM> instala gnome-shell somente
<MerliM> qunto mais clean mior
<shallwe> MerliM, eu estou usando o gnome-shell
<shallwe> na realidade eu instalei o ubuntu gnome 15.10
<rafaelsoaresbr> shallwe, agora tem que ver se vai dar algum conflito de pacotes.
<shallwe> vou testar, qualquer coisa que dê errado acho que é só tirar o ubuntu-desktop de novo
<shallwe> no último caso tenho tudo na nuvem, dropbox ai só instalo de novo
<rafaelsoaresbr> nada como a nuvem rs
<shallwe> é verdade, tenho todos meus trabalhos lá é uma mão na roda, uso em qualquer lugar
<hggdh> normalmente, para instalar-se um ambiente usa-se o pacote <ambiente>-desktop
<shallwe> hggdh, é bem lembrado :)
<rubrk> valeu galera pelo suporte
<shallwe> mas um kubuntu com ubuntu fica uma nhaca kkkk
<hggdh> como gnome-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, etc
<shallwe> rubrk, tranquilo :)
<hggdh> shallwe: não, não fica. Apenas ocupa mais espaço
<shallwe> hggdh, vou testar, uma vez fiz algo que ficou uma nhaca, mas não lembro o que era
<hggdh> (no meu laptop tenho Ubuntu, Gnome, xubuntu, e kubuntu)
<shallwe> mas não deve ter sido isso então
<hggdh> no login pode-se escolher o ambiente
<neskau> o que é 'ESXi 5 Evaluation Mode ' ?
<shallwe> ah ta foi isso então a muuito tempo eu devo ter instalado o plasma 5 que conflitou com o 4 e deu uma nhaca brava, mas não tinha nada a ver com o desktop
<MerliM> hggdh, gostei de ve o hggdh socialvel parabens
<MerliM> :D
<hggdh> neskau: ESXi é uma opçãp do VMWare. Evaluaiton mode significa que o pacote deve ter limitações impostas
<MerliM> shallwe, por isso uso so o awesome WM
<neskau> [hggdh]: mas não é o VMWare?
<hggdh> MerliM: sou sociável. É só não cutucar com vara curta :-)
<hggdh> neskau: é *uma* das opções de VMWare.
<shallwe> hggdh, vc é o homem do debian developer que tem o twitter?
<hggdh> ??
<shallwe> a ta não deve ser vc kkk achei estranho
<hggdh> unaparseable sentence
<shallwe> feito vamos fazer um logout
<MerliM> hggdh, saca boot usando ubuntu num mac book air
<MerliM> to querendo testar um aqui parado
<hggdh> MerliM: (in)felizmente, jamais tive um Mac
<MerliM> queria ter um mac mano to com do cliente ele nunca veio buscar dai quero brincar
<hggdh> (limitações filosíficas, não aceito a Apple expandir o freeBSD e nada devolver à comunidade)
<MerliM> ve se roda suave
<MerliM> hggdh, Opa concordo plena e totalmente com você
<hggdh> tinham pessoas no Ubuntu Engineering usando Mac com Ubuntu
<MerliM> porém a licença deles permite esse tipo de pratica né tenso
<MerliM> hggdh, Linus usa parece o Air pois diz que nao incomoda, ele ODEIA ruido
<MerliM> hauhuahua
<hggdh> MerliM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<MerliM> thnks tava lendo entendi nada
<hggdh> alguns no UE usavam MacOS, mas tiveram alguns problemas com parte do grupo: um Ubuntu developer deve usar Ubuntu (chama-se a isto "eating your dog food")
<MerliM> hggdh, sera que aceita install lado a lado
<hggdh> assim como um RH developer deve usar Fedora, or RH desktop
<hggdh> MerliM: não sei. Acho que sim, mas não posso confirmar.
<MerliM> hggdh, concordo plenamente
<MerliM> hggdh, seria tipo um piloto de formula 1 da ferrari usar coisas da mercedes ahauhauhuhuah
<MerliM> puts
<hggdh> heh. Por aí
<edenc> http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f104/ttodd0450/PepsiGuyDrinkingCoke.jpg
<edenc> algo assim
<edenc> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5Riu6SOpks
<edenc> ou assim
<MerliM> kkkkkk
<MerliM> Tinha um contrato que nenhum empregado da coca-cola poderia sequer ser visto consumindo qualquer produto que nao fosse da marca
<edenc> MerliM: no Brasil é ilegal fazer esse tipo de exigência
<MerliM> tenho uma amiga q trampou no juridico de la e me disse que rolava isso
<edenc> MerliM: e você acha que a coca-cola lucra milhões vendendo o alimento mais letal do planeta seguindo as regras?
<edenc> kkkk
<shallwe> funcionar funcionou o ubuntu-desktop mas ainda dá alguns erros no ubuntu 15.10 instalando desta maneira
<shallwe> estou sem plano de fundo kkk tudo preto
<shallwe> mas vi que é problema no xorg mais certamente na radeon que não está 100% ainda com o novo ubuntu
<edenc> hggdh: apesar que eu não concordo com a exigência
<edenc> hggdh: tem vários motivos pelo qual a pessoa pode usar outro sistema sem implicar que o sistema no qual ele tá trabalhando é ruim
<Ferrhcp> Galera, boa tarde
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, boa tarde
<Ferrhcp> é possivel tirar o lancador?
<shallwe> tirar a tecla de atalho?
<Ferrhcp> não.. não quero mais o lancador
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, bom é só não clicar nele kkk, mas acho que não, não sei essa eu passo
<MerliM> edenc, toda certeza que nao
<edenc> Por exemplo, eu vou mudar pra red hat porque trabalho na IBM e tem uma série de compliances que eu preciso acatar
<edenc> mas eu gostaria de continuar contribuindo com o ubuntu porque é o que eu preferiria estar usando
<MerliM> edenc, concordo sobre a questao de usar outro sistema sem que seja o de desenvolvimento ou trabalho, creio que isso é mais por marketing
<Ferrhcp> <shallwe> tão facil assim/
<Ferrhcp> ?
<Ferrhcp> rs
<edenc> Mas é um marketing questionável
<MerliM> tipo tu lanca um produto tu vende ele  dizendo que é o melhor porem vc usa o do concorrente ????w
<MerliM> COMO assim
<edenc> Não sei se é essa a proposta do Ubuntu e do software livre, de uma forma geral
<MerliM> ex: A Microsoft metendo pau no Opensource e usando OpenBSD nos servidores do Hotmail
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, eu acho que até tem como tirar mas deve quebrar alguma coisa, melhor deixar ele ali quieto, você colocou algum outro menu ou simplesmente quer tirar ele?
<MerliM> O.o
<MerliM> e vendendo windows Server como blidado
<MerliM> blindado
<edenc> MerliM: a microsoft não faz mais isso porque ela sabe que é uma estratégia ruim
<MerliM> edenc, não posso afirmar que essa não é a proposta do softlivre, porem as marcas por trás exigem e empregado que gosta de seu emprego obedece
<MerliM> Red Hat - Cannonical etc
<MerliM> Ferrhcp, instala o tweak-tool
<Ferrhcp> instalei o docky que esteticamente é muito mais agradavel
<edenc> MerliM: além disso os compile farms do windows são todos linux
<MerliM> edenc, entendo
<shallwe> galera, o qual o app padrão de vocês no ubuntu pro calendário?
<edenc> org-mode hue
<shallwe> o meu está o evolution mas é pq tenho gnome no outro desktop o.O
<edenc> MerliM: o ubuntu e o windows podem ser usados com propósitos bem distintos
<elisboa> edenc: e com propósitos simlares também :3
<MerliM> edenc, sim
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, conheço é bem legal mesmo
<Ferrhcp> ficou show
<shallwe> mas aí o lançador fica embaixo junto não?
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, estou instalando aqui pra experimentar, é uma boa dica
<shallwe> gosto de pensar que meu ubuntu ta com cara de mac :) global menu e tudo mais
<shallwe> me faz sentir mais rico :)
<Ferrhcp> O lançador permanece a esquerda o docky fica abaixo
<Ferrhcp> ai o lançador deixa de ser necessário
<Ferrhcp> na minha opnião e fica feio
<MerliM> edenc, nao discuto a usabilidade em si, estou vendo sob outro angulo
<edenc> MerliM: por exemplo, eu jogo starcraft, mesmo não concordando com a estratégia da blizzard de fazer releases pra mac osx e windows apenas
<edenc> E não estou disposto a abrir mão disso, é uma decisão pessoal. Ao mesmo tempo, quero contribuir com o Ubuntu sem ter que ficar mantendo uma infra-estrutura específica que seja considerada "usar ubuntu" só pra contribuir
<edenc> Software livre é baseado nisso: as pessoas tem a liberdade de usar ou não usar o que quiserem e contribuir ou não contribuir da forma que quiserem também.
<MerliM> pega mal um desenvolver OpenSource com um desk de producao rodando windows
<MerliM> na minha humilde opiniao
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, a ta entendi verdade, acabei de comprovar kkk não tem pq a barra continuar do lado se vc já tem embaixo
<MerliM> edenc, caro amigo sei q liberdade que o soft lhe da assim como a licença permite, não estou tratando sob esse aspecto, to dizendo que Trabalha pra Red Hat -> usa Fedora bem por ai, pode ser ate questão de se familiarizar com a distro e seu comportamento diario, nao significa que tenha que ter somente ela instalada
<edenc> MerliM: mas o fedora é red hat :P
<edenc> MerliM: pega mal se você fizer uma avaliação baseada num conceito que até a microsoft, uma das dinossauras da computação reconhecem que é improdutivo
<Ferrhcp> Shallwe, to lendo aqui como fazer
<edenc> Imagina se o pessoal do debian pensasse assim
<edenc> Aí o Ubuntu morria
<edenc> :P
<Ferrhcp> não consegui como o tweeks
<edenc> E morria o Kali junto
<MerliM> edenc, tá errada sua analogia Ubuntu - deriva diretamente do Debian
<MerliM> inclusive no inicio os repositorios eram debian
<shallwe> blz vou ver aqui, enquanto o quebra pau continua aí em cima kkk
<edenc> Ué, é nisso que a minha afirmação é baseada
<Ferrhcp> é normal acontecer rs?
<MerliM> duvido os desenvolv do Debian no circulo interno aceitarem alguem com Fedora isso que to falando
<shallwe> claro é um quebra pau construtivo
<MerliM> é questão quase filosofica
<Ferrhcp> parece eu defendendo SL aqui na sala do trabalho
<edenc> MerliM: aceitam
<MerliM> cada um com seu osso
<MerliM> cita? 1
<edenc> MerliM: eu
<edenc> Já fui mantenedor de diversos pacotes debian e não tem esse tipo de coisa
<MerliM> contribuir é uma coisa mano to falando desenvolvedor direto aquele que toma as decisoes dos pacotes
<MerliM> dos ports
<edenc> Eu
<MerliM> sacou contribuir qlqr um pode, ta bom calei aqui
<edenc> O Daniel Ruoso
<edenc> etc.
<edenc> Inclusive, o Daniel usava windows na época que era mais ativo no Debian, rs
<edenc> Porque é uma tremenda bobagem recusar um desenvolvedor baseado no sistema que ele usa
<MerliM> edenc, que bom mano pq internamente nao acompanho a lista mais ja rolou rumores que alguns nao se entendiam justamente por questao filosofica e de opiniao
<MerliM> se ta as maravailhas que bom :D
<MerliM> melhor pro movimenot
<edenc> O que é uma pena, porque é uma bobagem tremenda
<MerliM> tb acho
<edenc> Isso é lógica corporativista
<edenc> E ultrapassada
<edenc> Eventualmente, o mundo vai se tocar que tem um jeito melhor de enxegar
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, uma maneira seria escolher esconder ele
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, tem o unity-tweak-tool
<shallwe> lá tem mais opções que você pode fazer com o unity
<shallwe> só instalar
<shallwe> sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<edenc> A Microsoft suporta linux no Azure, rs
<MerliM> edenc, vai defender isso pra M$ mano que ganha milhoes com um sistema proprietário ahuahuaha
<Ferrhcp> Insteli
<Ferrhcp> mas não da para sumir com o lançador
<edenc> MerliM: a microsoft já aceitou isso
<Ferrhcp> da para auto-ocultar
<edenc> <edenc> A Microsoft suporta linux no Azure, rs  [14:41]
<MerliM> edenc, uhumm conte-me mais
<MerliM> e ai mano ???
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, sim, isso já dava pra fazer sem a ferramenta, mas fiz e ficou bom
<edenc> Se eles seguissem essa lógica eles teriam que não colocar linux né?
<MerliM> Quem aqui usa azure levanta a mão???
<edenc> Aqui não
<edenc> (além de mim, rs)
<edenc> quer dizer, vai saber
<edenc> aposto que deve ter alguém além de mim
<MerliM> porque usar isso
<edenc> Porque o cliente já tinha infra lá
<MerliM> em que ele seria uma opçao melhor do que outras ???
<MerliM> háaaa tá
<edenc> Porque não mudar o software da Voyager pra Fortran?
<MerliM> como diz Richard Stallman não confio em meus dados fora de meus dominios e ollhos
<edenc> quer dizer, de Fortran pra Ruby?
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, consegui instalar o driver da nvidia
<MerliM> com relação a nuvens privadas
<edenc> MerliM: e você tá falando no IRC, que roteia o que você fala pruma nuvem privada
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, maravilha, lançaram algo novo ou fez alguma gambiarra?
<edenc> (na freenode, no caso)
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, usei o synaptic, e instalei a versão 352 updates
<MerliM> to falando as palavras do richard nao armazeno meus dados no IRC
<edenc> o que você fala não é seu?
<MerliM> as palavras podem ficar a vontade
<edenc> kkkk
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, desta vez eu não usei o gerenciador de drivers do ubuntu e foi
<edenc> o stallman não entra nem no IRC e não faz buscas no google etc.
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, então era algum update mesmo
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, aqui não sei se o gerenciador estava fazendo algo de diferente
<edenc> se você tiver cacife pra bancar esse estilo de vida, meus parabéns
<MerliM> nem eu faço buscas no irc
<MerliM> nao to dizendo iso
<MerliM> isso
<edu141415> voltei merliM a versão do meu Ubuntu é ubuntu-15.04-server-amd64
<MerliM> esse papo ta ficando estranho já
<edenc> enfim, virou off topic
<MerliM> tb acho
<edenc> mas resumindo: se o cara colabora, deixa ele usar o que ele quiser, não é da conta de ninguém o que ele usa na máquina dele
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, é aquela coisa, ele esta com uns bugs na detecção de monitor, e não esotu conseguindo gerenciar a disposição de varios monitores, ou resolução pelo gerenciador nativo do ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, mas quando entro no gerenciador na nvidia ainda dá pra fazer alguma coisa
<shallwe> alguém esta invadindo meu ubuntu quem é?
<edenc> shallwe: eu
<shallwe> edenc, kkk oq é essa captura?
<shallwe> sua tela?
<Ferrhcp> sim
<Ferrhcp> ficou show
<edenc> shallwe: claro que não né
<MerliM> edu141415, humm
<edenc> shallwe: se fosse eu não falaria nada
<shallwe> kkkk é o Ferrhcp mania de mandar coisas por aqui
<Ferrhcp> Hahah
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, não vem por aqui nem adianta
<Ferrhcp> sou novo aqui, não sabia que não mandavam coisas por auqi
<Ferrhcp> opa malz ae
<Ferrhcp> !
<shallwe> coloca la no http://postimage.org/ manolo
<Ferrhcp> não sabia
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, mas posta ai no site pra gente ver
<Ferrhcp> http://postimg.org/image/mzbfr33r3/
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, bem legal, essa é a vantagem você pode personalizar tudo :)
<shallwe> mas se vc tirar o lançador você fica com um pequeno problema
<Ferrhcp> sim.. e se amanha não quiser mais
<Ferrhcp> faço de outro jeito bem legal isso
<Ferrhcp> qual?
<shallwe> vc precisa de algo pra procurar os programas
<edenc> precisa? rs
<shallwe> instalados, só se vc instalar o menu de programas ou algo assim
<shallwe> edenc, claro :)
<edenc> só se você não souber onde eles estão
<Ferrhcp> ele esta oculto
<Ferrhcp> disfarçado
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, sim esta é a ideia
<Ferrhcp> quanto preciso de algo alt f2
<edu141415> MerliM veja os erros que você pediu do dpkg http://postimg.org/image/fns4exf4f/
<shallwe> ou fixa no docky
<edenc> Ferrhcp: ou usa xmonad rs
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, a não agora o edenc vai contar a historia dele o o teclado sem mouse :)
<edenc> shallwe: dá pra usar mouse com o xmonad perfeitamente
<edenc> só não é necessário
<shallwe> edenc, kkk sabia que vc iria falar isso
<Ferrhcp> ahahaha
<edenc> shallwe: meus parabéns
<edenc> já dá pra abrir uma barraca de Tarot
<Ferrhcp> edenc, vc usa windows?
<edenc> uso
<shallwe> edenc, eu não sou vidente, só lembro das coisas :)
<edu141415> Como eu reparo estes erros no dpkg?
<shallwe> mas vou ter que instalar de novo o ubuntu deu pau isso de instalar por cima do gnome shell kkk
<shallwe> edu141415, sudo apt-get install -f
<shallwe> edu141415, quer dizer se forem pacotes quebrados
<edu141415> Salvou 6 linhas de erro neste arquivo do dpkg
<edu141415> http://postimg.org/image/fns4exf4f/
<edu141415> vou tentar estes seu comando
<shallwe> edu141415, blz mas não aparecem os erros
<picasso_> pessoal alguém sabe se já foi resolvido o problema de placas de vídeo amd redeon na questão de gráficos? Aqui fica passando umas listras chatas que não dá para jogar, nem ver filme direito...
<MerliM> edu141415, fazendo uams coisas aqui pera
<Ferrhcp> não sei se posso falar de trabalhos free-la aqui
<Ferrhcp> posso?
<shallwe> picasso_, no ubuntu 15.10?
<picasso_> 14.xx
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, cara aqui se pode tudo, até o chefe chamar atenção kkk, brincadeira
<shallwe> se for relacionado a ubuntu ou software livre acho que nao tem problema
<shallwe> se contribuir com algo
<Ferrhcp> quem é  o chefe?
<MerliM> Ferrhcp, creio que pode desde que nao seja repetitivo
<shallwe> picasso_, a bom, a minha estava ok no ubuntu 15.04 quebrou com o 15.10 estou esperando update
<picasso_> pois é, aqui fica a imagem horrível =/
<edenc> Ferrhcp: como assim "falar de trabalhos free-la"?
<shallwe> picasso_, por acaso vc tem instalado drive proprietário o update ou o outro?
<picasso_> nem lembro tanto tempo que instalei, he he he, =x como vejo isso?
<Ferrhcp> Bom,.... há uma vertente no mercado inexplorada, que necessita e vai necessitar mais de telefonia digital "asterix" após o CNJ soltar uns provimentos ai
<Ferrhcp> alguém mexe com asterix aqui?
<shallwe> picasso_, lá nos drivers adicionais
<picasso_> vejamos...
<Ferrhcp> *asterisk
<picasso_> alguém aqui programa em python?
<MerliM> edu141415, mano aquela img nao entendi nada
<MerliM> O.o
<shallwe> MerliM, kkk nem eu
<picasso_> shallwe,  tô usando a proprietário ^
<picasso_> ^^
<MerliM> Ferrhcp, asterisk lol
<shallwe> picasso_, mas qual dos 2?
<shallwe> tem 2 proprietários
<edenc> picasso_: eu programo
<picasso_> 0.0 deixa eu ver de novo huehuehue
<shallwe> picasso_, tem um que no final tem -update
<picasso_> edenc,  você conhece um livro atualizado e bom para eu aprender?
<picasso_> vejamos...
<picasso_> Tá só (proprietário). mesmo.
<edenc> picasso_: não aprendo linguagens usando livros, então não tenho um livro bom pra indicar
<shallwe> a bom, é que o update ele é mais atual, mas claro é menos "estável"
<Geese_Howard> edenc: você aprende com as aulas do youtube?
<picasso_> Aprende como? 0.o
<edenc> Geese_Howard: também não
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkk
<edenc> programando nelas
<Geese_Howard> edenc: code.org?
<shallwe> eu aprendo com youtube, estou aprendendo japones :)
<picasso_> Eu tenho um curso com 142 aulas mas é fo... ver no celular...
<Geese_Howard> picasso_: o edenc não é parâmetro
<picasso_> huhuahuahuahuahua
<Geese_Howard> picasso_: ele é autoDEdata
<edenc> em geral, tenho percebido que a melhor documentação é a que vem na própria linguagem
<hggdh> picasso_: https://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<MerliM> Vixiii
<Geese_Howard> picasso_: viu, fora da curva
<edenc> Geese_Howard: quem usa livro pra aprender também é auto-didata, haha
<MerliM> edenc, boteiii Fé
<edenc> MerliM: oi?
<shallwe> falar em livro hoje em dia é meio falar do passado, com tanto conteúdo online digital
<shallwe> até cursos muito bom online, pagos claro
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: nem fu
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, depende claro não falo na forma geral
<picasso_> tem o codecademy muito bom mais eu travo em algumas questões pra resolver x.x
<Geese_Howard> picasso_: Think Python
<Geese_Howard> picasso_: mas se o seu problema for algoritmo
<Geese_Howard> picasso_: sugiro algum da linha deitel
<Geese_Howard> picasso_: pena que o python dos deitel é ultrapassado e eles não pensam em atualizar
<edenc> Putz
<picasso_> Eu saco de algoritmo, lógica... queria um livro para estudar no celular... baixei até um complicador pro cel já para ir treinando :D
<picasso_> ah...
<edenc> Pegue qualquer livro que não seja o Deitel
<edenc> São MUITO ruins
<hggdh> picasso_: http://www.amazon.com/Learning-Python-Edition-Mark-Lutz/dp/1449355730
<picasso_> eu tenho dois livros, ou é, 3 de python aqui...
<shallwe> picasso_, melhor coisa que eu fiz foi comprar um ipadmini :) pena que ficou lento
<picasso_> no speak english  :P
<shallwe> usava direto pra ler as coisas e aprender
<picasso_> hum... é good mesmo, eu tenho um tablet aqui, acho que... vou usa-lo então :3
<shallwe> e o ipadmini 4 custa um rim então...
<edenc> picasso_: sinto lhe informar mas nós vivemos num mundo imperialista norte-americano
<hggdh> sigh
<edenc> picasso_: aprender inglês é o primeiro passo pra ser programador, não tem muito pra onde correr não
<hggdh> picasso_: https://wiki.python.org/moin/PortugueseLanguage
<picasso_> Sim eu sei, tô estudando pelo Pimsleur (aula 21 ainda =( ) e tô baixando o novo Rosetta vou dá o gás \o/
<picasso_> obrigado hggdh
<Geese_Howard> "complicador"
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkk
<hggdh> picasso_: google é teu amigo. Eu achei o link acima via "python programming books portuguese"
<edenc> você pode até aprender a programar sem saber inglês, mas você vai ser um programador mediano no máximo
<picasso_> Verdade, e, eu pretendo morar em Portugal em breve... fazer um mestrado lá e depois pular pra Finlândia =3
<picasso_> tenho que aprender inglês o mais rápido possível =x
<Geese_Howard> picasso_: Pimsleur é bom para falar, continue
<Geese_Howard> picasso_: mas para aprender vocabulário, para a leitura.
<picasso_> sim, verdade Geese_Howard  o Rosetta é good em tudo mas infelizmente chatinho =s
<Geese_Howard> picasso_: livros, hqs, letras de músicas, jogos rpg são mais adequados [e divertidos]
<hggdh> mas, de volta ao tópico...
<edenc> Geese_Howard++
<picasso_> \o/
<picasso_> pessoal é muito difícil transmitir malwares via wifi? Sei que por cabo dá de boa... 0.o
<edenc> mais um que precisa entrar no #whitehat-br
<picasso_> =x
<MerliM> hggdh, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk tava demorando até estranhei
<MerliM> Chaserv muda o estado de hggdh***
<MerliM> kkkk
<edenc> Geese_Howard: você não usa proxy?
<Geese_Howard> edenc: não
<Geese_Howard> edenc: pq?
<picasso_> É, acho que vou pegar o livro que estou lendo mesmo e dá continuação... e passar uns cursos de vídeo aula pro tablet e dá o gás =D obrigado a todos \o/ só tô com problema da placa de vídeo ainda x.x
<edenc> Geese_Howard: porque você saiu do canal haha
<edenc> aliás, só eu fiquei, e volta e meia entra alguém lá, pergunta se eu tô on e sai
<Geese_Howard> vou colocar no auto aqui
<edenc> Não consigo usar IRC sem proxy
<hggdh> MerliM: como já disse antes, não sou radical. Aceito conversas que estejam, mais ou menos, ligadas a Ubuntu. Mas programação genérica tem um limite.
<picasso_> ah, então aqui o povo coloca limite pra conversas? x.x
<Geese_Howard> picasso_: sim
<Geese_Howard> picasso_: regras do canal
<picasso_> 0.o
<hggdh> picasso_: este é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu.
<picasso_> =/
<Geese_Howard> picasso_: do or die
<hggdh> MerliM: SASL...
<MerliM> hggdh, nao ta funcionandooo
<hggdh> MerliM: nope
<MerliM> eu vi depois vejo isso kkk
<Proteus_> Merlin
<Proteus_> E ai Merlin.... vamos la?
<shallwe> instalei o novo kernel 4.2.5 pra ver se iria arrumar alguma coisa dos drivers proprietários da ati mas nada, continuam quebrados kkk
<Proteus_> E ai Shallwe.... vamos retomar?
<shallwe> Proteus_: estou instalando de novo o ubuntu 14.04
<Proteus_> Nossa.... até meu joguinho Majjong tá com a imagem deformada
<Proteus_> é pracabá
<Poca> shallwe, instalar o kernel mais novo só vai piorar
<Poca> a AMD é lerda demais
<Geese_Howard> a palavra é: desinteressada
<shallwe> Poca: já ia instalar o ubuntu 14.04 mesmo foi só pra testar kkk
<Proteus_> shallwe.... agora até no terminal não dá pra ler o que escrevo
<Proteus_> help!
<Geese_Howard> tentando entender "não dá para ler o que escrevo"
<Poca> Geese_Howard, não tá sendo renderizado
<Proteus_> Geese.... é o seguinte... estou com um problema...
<Poca> tá feio a coisa
<Proteus_> vou explicar
<Geese_Howard> Proteus_: no no
<Geese_Howard> Proteus_: to ocupado para prestar atenção profundamente
<Geese_Howard> Proteus_: boa sorte com o shallwe ou o Me
<Geese_Howard> desculpe!
<Proteus_> no meu ubuntu não consigo ler arquivos pdf e nem caixas de dialogo do proprio ubuntu
<Poca> Proteus_, cara, tenta desinstalar o driver da amd
<Poca> o catalyst
<Poca> por enquanto
<Proteus_> Poca, dá uma olhada http://postimg.org/image/468vsd7jz/
<Proteus_> é assim que aparece o texto pra mim aqui
<Poca> welcome to catalyst mal configurado
<Poca> haha
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Proteus_> eu nem tenho esse catalyst instalado amigo
<Proteus_> procurei na Central de Programas do Ubuntu e não encontrei
<Poca> Proteus_, tu não é o cara da placa de vídeo da amd?
<Poca> ah, não mesmo, li errado
<Poca> que placa de vídeo tu tem aí?
<Poca> e tu tá usando o ppa do xorg-edgers?
<Proteus_> nao.... uso Pentiun
<Poca> okay, teu driver é da intel
<Proteus_> sin
<Proteus_> uso um IBM Thinkcentre Lenovo Intel® Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz × 2  Intel® 965Q x86/MMX/SSE2
<Proteus_> Poca  uso um IBM Thinkcentre Lenovo Intel® Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz × 2  Intel® 965Q x86/MMX/SSE2
<Poca> dá pra tentar instalar o intel graphics installer for linux
<Poca> e ver se melhora
<Proteus_> como faço isso pelo terminal?
<Poca> w8
<Proteus_> Poca_: como escrevo no terminal para instalar ?
<Poca> Proteus_, tu tá usandp qual versão do Ubuntu?
<Proteus_> 15.10
<Poca> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.2.0
<Poca> aliás, acredito que tu esteja usando a versão 64 bits, correto?
<Poca> mandei o link direto no teu pvt
<Proteus_> amigo.... parece que é 32 bits.... não sei
<Proteus_> eu sempre tenho dificuldade em saber
<Proteus_> ah, tá... peguei aqui... é 32
<Vico> Boa tarde
<Vico> Instalei o ubunto e ele so inicia se tiver o pendrive conectado, como iniciar sem o pendrive?
<rafael> Vico: vc tentou mudar para legacy?
<Proteus_> Poca_: as versões de instaladores na pagina são para o ubuntu 1.04
<Proteus_> 15.04
<Vico> nao encontrei essa opcao no setup do notebook
<Proteus_> e meu ubuntu é 15.10
<rafael> Seu notebook é novo?
<Vico> nao
<rafael> Verifique se ele é UEFI
<Vico> como faco isso?
<rafael> Pesquisando
<rafael> Veja o modelo, e pesquise no google
<Proteus_> Rafael_: pode me dar uma ajuda?
<Mangusto> Hey galera, meu iptables está tudo Accept, se não me engano, o recomendavel é dar um Drop no Input
<Vico> Bios
<Mangusto> Mas eu não estou encontrando o comando, sudo iptables -A INPUT -j DROP
<Mangusto> não funciona como eu desejo
<rafael> Proteus_: diga
<rafael> Vico: é bios?
<Vico> Sim
<Vico> E um Acer Aspire 5516
<Proteus_> rafael_: uso um IBM Thinkcentre Lenovo Intel® Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz × 2  Intel® 965Q x86/MMX/SSE2
<rafael> Mangusto: digita sudo iptables -L e dá um pastebin
<Proteus_> rafael_: não consigo ler arquivos pdf e nm o que tá escrito nas caixas de dialogo do proprio ubuntu 15.10
<Proteus_> as letras e palavras aparecem embaralhadas... deformadas
<Mangusto> rafael: Obrigado pela ajuda  http://pastebin.com/cNEMhsiZ
<Proteus_> mas aparecem normal nos browsers
<Vico> so fazendo essa alteracao que consigo iniciar sem o pendrive?
<rafael> Vico, acho que o problema é que vc não está instalando corretamente
<rafael> Proteus_: vc já viu nas configurações de idioma?
<rafael> Mangusto: vc deve alterar o arquivo de configuração do iptables
<rafael> Mangusto: não só digitar o comando
<Proteus_> como faço para ver?
<Vico> eu configurei para dar boot do pendrive e escolhi a opcao instalar e segui a instalacao
<Proteus_> nao é problma de idioma..... é que as letras e palavras aparecem todas deformadas... como se estivessem borradas
<rafael> Vico: o seguir instalação
<rafael> Vico: nessa parte é que tem que ter mais cuidado
<rafael> Proteus_: qualquer pdf?
<Vico> o que posso ter feito de errado?
<Poca> Proteus_, dei uma durmida
<rafael> particionamento, talvez
<Poca> mas era pra 15.10
<rafael> Vico: não aguardou a instalação até o fim
<hggdh> Mangusto: o mais fácil é usar uma interface gráfica. Ubuntu, por default, vem com ufw (linha de comando) e gufw (gráfica)
<Poca> ou deveria funcionar também
<rafael> hggdh: verdade, há boas interfaces para iptables
<shallwe> Proteus_: cara faz o seguinte
<rafael> o webmin também tem essa opção
<shallwe> qual o nome do programa que você usa pra ler pdf mesmo?
<hggdh> webmin tem uma propenção a reescrever /etc/, causando problemas em futuras atualizações
<Mangusto> Obrigado hggdh, você viu a crítica que o Linus fez ? Acho que ele foi muito agressivo
<Proteus_> olha como aparece http://postimg.org/image/468vsd7jz/
<hggdh> Mangusto: não sei disto
<Vico> mas qdo acabou a instalacao abriu o ubuntu
<shallwe> Proteus_: legal foi a foto que eu postei pra vc kkk
<Proteus_> pessoal.... o problema aparece em qualquer leitor de pdf que eu uso
<shallwe> estou instalando o ubuntu 14.04 aí já te ajudo vou pra ele
<rafael> Proteus_: tenta abrir com o okular
<shallwe> Proteus_: eu ia comentar pra você tentar executar o app pelo terminal
<Mangusto> hggdh: http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1510.3/02866.html
<shallwe> o terminal sempre mostra algo, qualquer aviso já ajuda
<rafael> Proteus_: qual sua placa de vídeo?
<Proteus_> rafael.... acho que não é o leitor de pdf.... porque as caixas de dialogo do proprio linux tambem apresentam esse problema
<Proteus_> e algumas imagens tb
<rafael> Proteus_: e qual é sua placa de vídeo?
<Proteus_> rafael_: uso um IBM Thinkcentre Lenovo Intel® Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz × 2  Intel® 965Q x86/MMX/SSE2
<Vico> eu instalei pelo yumi, pode ser isso?
<rafael> hggdh: qualquer gerenciador de configurações vai reescrever /etc
<rafael> Proteus_: já instalou o driver?
<rafael> https://01.org/linuxgraphics
<rafael> é intel, certo?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Proteus_> sim... intel
<rafael> mirqui: boa
<hggdh> rafael: sim, este é um problema. Uma atualizaçao de pacote que vai mudar /etc/? vai perder-se
<rafael> Proteus_: então, instala
<rafael> hggdh: por isso que pra quem é sysadmin bkp é essencial
<Proteus_> rafael... nessa pagina ai nao tem pra versão do meu ubuntu que é 15.10
<rafael> Proteus_: então aconselho instalar uma versão que tenha suporte a sua placa de vídeo
<Proteus_> mas assisto videos normal
<Proteus_> imagens e textos nos browsers normal tb
<rafael> Proteus_: então alguma configuração alterou a forma como o sistema lida com as imagens
<hggdh> Proteus_: algo, além da instalação padrão do Ubuntu, foi adicionado?
<Proteus_> nenhuma adição
<Proteus_> somente fiz o upgrade da versão 15.04 para 15.10
<rafael> Proteus_: então...
<rafael> Proteus_: vc pode escolher a versão que quiser, mas eu, por exemplo, só uso LTS
<Mangusto> Pera, o que exatamente isso >sudo iptables -P INPUT DROP<  faz ?
<rafael> Proteus_: aconselho que vc faça o mesmo
<rafael> Mangusto: dropa todos os pacotes entrantes
<Mangusto> Mas é seguro ?
<hggdh> Mangusto: *TODOS*
<Proteus_> instalei o Okular tb para ler arquivos pdf e continua na mesma
<Mangusto> Porque, como sou um usuário comum, quase nunca percebo diferença z_z
<rafael> Mangusto: se vc usa uma conexão doméstica talvez não veja muita diferença mesmo
<Proteus_> rafael_: qual versão aconselha que eu use?
<Proteus_> 15.04?
<rafael> Mas se sua máquina compartilha arquivos ou impressoras ou for uma máquina dentro de uma LAN corporativa, talvez faça bastante diferença
<rafael> Proteus_: 14.04
<Alison> oie amigo
<Alison> você pode me ajudar
<Proteus_> outra pergunta... como faço para voltar da versão 1.10 para a versão 14.04?
<rafael> Alison: só se soubermos seu problema
<Alison> pessoal eu ainda estou tentando instalar o ubuntu
<rafael> Proteus_: acho que é melhor instalar novamente
<Proteus_> 15.10 para 14.04
<Alison> si é pra voltar a uma outra versão instalar novamente é a solução
<Proteus_> aí eu perco tudo o que tenho na maquina? todos os arquivos?
<rafael> Proteus_: backup
<Alison> faz um backup antes
<rafael> Proteus_: usb, hd externo, nuvem
<Alison> você pode me ajudar amigo
<rafael> Proteus_: escolha
<rafael> Alison: só se souber seu problema
<Proteus_> tá... deixa eu colocar uma outra pergunta..
<Proteus_> É verdade que seu eu montar um computador e instalar o linux ... o linux otimizará todo o hardware?
<rafael> Proteus_: qual a fonte dessa informação?
<Proteus_> li isso há muito tempo
<Proteus_> é verdade?
<hggdh> não. Linux não é mágica.
<Proteus_> tem fundamento porque maquinas montadas por parceiras da microsoft costumam oferecer empecilhos para o linx rodar
<Proteus_> linux
<Proteus_> mudando a pergunta: instalar o linux numa maquina montada ela rodará melhor que instalar o windows?
<hggdh> Proteus_: provavelmente esrá mais rápida. Se melhor, ou não, depende do hardware
<rafael> Proteus_: acho que não é possível afirmar isso. No entanto, já existem fabricantes especializados em linux
<rafael> system76.com
<rafael> Proteus_: algumas empresas também fazem investimentos pesados para compatibilidade de servidores e desktops com linux, principalmente ubuntu
<Proteus_> porque francamente hein.... windows é um ambiente feito para escravos
<Proteus_> eu acho
<hggdh> ^ eu tenho um gazelle da system76
<rafael> Proteus_: a IBM é um caso
<rafael> Proteus_: eu acho que existem soluções mais adequadas que outras
<rafael> o linux atende minhas necessidades
<Proteus_> já o Ruindows.....
<rafael> hggdh: tá na minha wishlist :D
<rafael> Proteus_: atende a necessidade de outros usuários
<Mangusto> Exatamente, não faz sentido classificar algo como bom ou ruim olhando para necessidades mais específicas
<Proteus_> Um funcionario da microsoft disse ao meu cunhado uma vez que o Windows é um ambiente que foi criado para ser invadido mesmo.... privacidade zero
<Proteus_> isso explica a quantidade de popups que abrem quando vc ta navegando...
<rafael> Proteus_: hahahaha
<Mangusto> Meu professor, uma vez, disse que linux era uma dr0g4 porque não conseguia rodar jogos
<Proteus_> uma vez que voce fizer uma compra.... passara a receber sugestões de compras
<Proteus_> é phoda
<rafael> popups e segurança zero
<rafael> hauhahuahu
<rafael> Proteus_: isso tem a ver com cookies, meu amigo
<rafael> Mangusto: seu professor não precisa de um computador, precisa de um console
<hggdh> Proteus_: linguagem, por favor
<Mangusto> rafael: Depois dessa eu não aguentava ir para as aulas, até saí da instituição
<Proteus_> comprei um notebook topissimo da HP la nos EUA, terra da microsoft... quando cheguei em casa a primeira coisa que fiz foi arrancar o Ruindows dele á força
<Proteus_> kkk
<Proteus_> instalei o Ubuntu
<Mangusto> Ele usava qualquer besteira como "argumento", era ridículo
<rafael> Proteus_: eu uso os dois
<rafael> preciso trabalhar
<rafael> Não dá pra ganhar dinheiro só com linux
<Proteus_> qual tua profissão?
<rafael> Proteus_: security & network
<Proteus_> Ah..
<Proteus_> Erm....
<Proteus_> bom hein
<rafael> Não posso reclamar
<Proteus_> Quantos digitos vc ganha por mes?
<rafael> Proteus_: vamos falar sobre linux
<hggdh> vamos voltar ao tópico, por favor
<Mangusto> Que isso, hahahah
<shallwe> nada como o bom e velho ubuntu 14.04
<shallwe> tudo rodando blz, certinho, drivers ok lindo e maravilhoso
<rafael> shallwe: versões LTS não dão dor de cabeça
<shallwe> rafael: é verdade, na realidade o 15.04 estva ok, fui inventar de atualizar pro 15.10 e ralou
<shallwe> pq eu estava usando drive proprietário da ati
<shallwe> alias, deveria ter um avisou ou algo que upgrade pro ubuntu 15.10 NÃO pode ter drive ati proprietário instalado se não quebra
<rafael> shallwe: bom ter em uma partição separada para testar, mas rodar em produção não dá
<shallwe> rafael: pra mim tranquilo pq qualquer coisa tenho tudo no dropbox só instalar de novo
<shallwe> mas difícil dar pau em algum ubuntu que eu já tenha instalado
<shallwe> só assim quando é upgrade etc
<shallwe>  e claro quando você precisa de suporte o ubuntu 14.04 tem muuuuito mais coisas na internet que qualquer outra versão atual
<Proteus_> Ubuntu 14.04..... é pra lá que eu vou... kkkkkk
<Proteus_> tem como eu instalar a versão 14.04 pelo terminal?
<Mangusto> rafael: Você acha que dá para viver apenas com certificação ? Sem graduação
<rafael> Proteus_: melhor instalar novamente
<rafael> Mangusto: depende do lugar onde vc mora
<Mangusto> SP-SP
<rafael> Mangusto: nesse caso, certeza
<rafael> Mangusto: mas graduação é prata, pós é ouro
<rafael> Mangusto: conhecimento em linux, open source
<Mangusto> Ty :D
<rafael> também fazem muita diferença tanto para desenvolvimento quando network
<rafael> quanto*
<Proteus_> eu tenho que baixar o arquivo .iso?
<Poca> Proteus_, não conseguiu instalar o softwarezinho da intel?
<Proteus_> poca... naquela pagina que voce passou so tem para a versao 15.04
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: pode anunciar evento sobre linux? tem como colocar no tópico?
<Proteus_> eu ate instalei mas nao funcionou
<shallwe> não tem como viver com o 14.04 sem o "sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal"
<Poca> mas deve funcionar igual
<shallwe> :)
<Poca> ah
<Poca> bosta
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: em específico: http://www.semanadolinux.com.br/
<Poca> Proteus_, tente isso sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Poca> e depois dá um sudo apt-get && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hggdh> Poca: linguagem, por favor
<Poca> Proteus_, isso daí pode ferra com o teu Xorg
<Poca> instale o ppapurge também
<Proteus_> poca.. esses comandos fazem o que?
<Poca> caso isso aconteça, dá pra "desinstalar" o ppa e reverter as mudanças
<Poca> instala o ppa do xorg-edgers
<Poca> meio que um ppa com versões não estáveis do xorg e seus drivers
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: pode
<Poca> Proteus_, faltou o update depois do primeiro apt-get ali
<Poca> hggdh, desculpe-me
<Proteus_> poca... escreve o comando de novo
<Poca> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Poca> dá um sudo su
<Poca> e roda os comandos
<Poca> fica menos chato assim u.u
<hggdh> sudo -i é mais fácil
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, boa já tinha esquecido deste evento
<shallwe> quando tentei me inscrever estava dando erro no cadastro, agora deu :)
<Proteus_> pronto Poca.... fiz os 3 comandos
<Proteus_> e agora?
<Poca> Proteus_, reinicia aí e abre um pdf pra ver se resolveu
<PauloBrEs> tarde
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, boa
<PauloBrEs> tem algum programa no ubuntu que gerencia celular?
<mirqui> como gerenciar ?
<PauloBrEs> tipo aquele aplicativo da sansung
<Mangusto> Que aplicativo ?
<Proteus_> ok Poca.... vou fazer isso
<mirqui> mas o celular já vem com uu
<mirqui> um
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: tente mudaro tópico (adicionando o evento)
<PauloBrEs> sim mas quevo acessar pelo ubuntu
<mirqui> é tudo exĺicado , fots , filmes , etc
<mirqui> tenho um windows phone e acesso pelo ubuntu
<PauloBrEs> eu acesso via usb normal
<mirqui> qual seu cellular?
<mirqui> celular
<PauloBrEs> s5 mini
<PauloBrEs> sansung
<PauloBrEs> se nao tiver continua usando a gerenciamento de arquivos mesmo como pendrive
<mirqui> no win phone tem um app , que da uma url para acessar o celular
<mirqui> e ai o conteudo do celular , aparece na tela do pc
<Proteus__> Poca
<mirqui> easy phone acho
<mirqui> para androyd tbm deve ter
<Proteus__> Poca....  o problema continua
<mirqui> android
<shallwe> Proteus__, vc instalou o ubuntu 14.04?
<Poca> Poca, putz...
<Proteus__> nao instalei a 14.04
<Poca> Proteus__, não sei o que  fazer então, vou pra faculdade agora, mas tenta conseguir ajuda aqui e no bom e velho google
<Poca> mas, esse problema é só com PDFs?
<Proteus__> to tentando outra forma
<Proteus__> nao é so com pdfs
<shallwe> Proteus__, vc não iria instalar o ubuntu 14.04?
<Poca> Nas outras versões do ubuntu isso acontecia?
<Proteus__> o grafico do google earth ficam chuviscados... as caixas de dialogo do linux ficam com as letras embaralhadas e algumas imagens tb ficam embaralhadas
<shallwe> eu ainda estou achando drive de video
<Proteus__> a unica coisa que consigo ler é nos browsers sem problemas
<Proteus__> e assistir videos tb sem problema
<Poca> shallwe, pode ser o compiz também
<Proteus__> Poca... na versao anteriior eu tinha um pouquinho disso mas dava pra ler pdf normal
<shallwe> Poca, também
<Poca> vou pra facul, shallwe ajuda ele instalar o lubuntu pelo terminal
<Poca> se der merda no lxde também
<Poca> daí deve ser placa de vídeo
<shallwe> Proteus__, baixa o 14.04 e testa no usb como live mesmo, só pra ver se continua sem instalar nada
<shallwe> Poca, bons estudos :)
<Poca> valeu
<Poca> boa sorte aí Proteus__
<shallwe> Proteus__, eu não vou mais te ajudar enquanto vc não baixar a 14.04, coloca em um pendrive e testar sem instalra kkk
<Proteus__> shalwe... na versao 14.04 eu sei que vai funcionar tudo normal
<shallwe> Proteus__, então se funciona é o ubuntu 15.10
<Proteus__> só quero ver se posso arrumar isso na versao atual mesmo
<shallwe> ou o unity claro
<shallwe> se quiser testar em último caso dos últimos
<shallwe> vc pode tentar instalar outro por cima, lubuntu-desktop
<shallwe> que não usa unity
<shallwe> ou xubuntu-desktop
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: avise, se quiser, aos acima, que o ban foi retirado. Vamos tentar de novo.
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: só conheço o NoR e o LeandroLuiz
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: good enough
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: o compute.aws.c, acho, é o kamicuja
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: não conheço por esse nick
<hggdh> <shrug/>. Esperamos, então.
<Mangusto> hggdh: Por que esses meliantes estavam banidos ?
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: did you mean kanazuchi?
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: ele mesmo, avisado
<hggdh> isto :-)
<hggdh> Mangusto: comportamento inadequado ao canal
<shallwe> estranho no ubuntu 14.04 não aparece para mim nos drivers adicionais o tal drive da AMD Microcode etc, coisa do processador, só no 15.04
<Mangusto> Xingamentos e ofensas ?
<hggdh> misbehaviour. Logs do canal são disponíveis em http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<PauloBrEs> boa tarde
<PauloBrEs> alguem pode me dar uma luz
<shallwe> humm interessante ubuntu-touch o canal tem bastante gente e conversas, vai que vai sair algo de bom aí :)
<Proteus__> o que é Unity?
<Mangusto> Google it
<PauloBrEs> meu pc é um lenovo G40-70 e a rede sem fio dele funciona mas de praticamente de 10 em 10 minutos tenho que desconectar e conectar a rede sem fio direto
<PauloBrEs> mas na rede cabeada funciona normal
<shallwe> Proteus__, sei oq é Unity 3D, uso o software pra fazer jogos :)
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, boa tarde
<shallwe> qual ubuntu?
<PauloBrEs> 15.10
<shallwe> faz aí no terminal então
<shallwe> lspci
<shallwe> e vê a linha do wifi somente por favor
<Proteus__> gente .... vou pra musculação
<PauloBrEs> vou fazer
<Proteus__> valeu?
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, confirma se é a rtl8723be
<shallwe> Proteus__, blz só cuida pra não fazer de mais que diminui certas partes
<PauloBrEs> 0:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series SMBus Controller (rev 04) 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10) 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter pauloaugusto@pauloau
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, blz
<shallwe> você usava o ubuntu anterior?
<Geese_Howard> bingo!
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, driver novo vc iria falar?
<Proteus__> A barriga cada vez mais tanquinho.... mas a torneira.... GG
<Proteus__> sem chance de diminuir
<Ferrhcp> Algum material bom sobre kernel do linux para estudar?
<shallwe> Ferrhcp, isso de material bom é muito relevante, eu coloco no google kernel linux e vou pesquisando
<shallwe> wikipedia, foruns e assim vai
<PauloBrEs> é essa a minha placa?
<shallwe> o bom é ler tudo, não só o material mais importante, pois as vezes se acha detalhes em outras aprtes também
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, vc não respondeu
<shallwe> usastes outro ubuntu antes?
<PauloBrEs> sim
<PauloBrEs> o 14
<shallwe> e estava ok?
<PauloBrEs> mais ou menos
<PauloBrEs> vou dar um print
<shallwe> tem uma dica mas vai ao teu risco
<shallwe> é instalar um driver novo
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, olha aí http://askubuntu.com/questions/633200/unstable-wifi-connection-ubuntu-14-04-lenovo-g40-70-rtl8723be
<shallwe> talvez ajude
<PauloBrEs> http://postimg.org/image/4dwnhg7zt/
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: não sei
<shallwe> sim eu já tinha visto sua linha de comando
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: mas geralmente esta placa dá rolo
<shallwe> PauloBrEs, é mas tenta lá http://askubuntu.com/questions/633200/unstable-wifi-connection-ubuntu-14-04-lenovo-g40-70-rtl8723be
<PauloBrEs> vou fazer isso e reiniciar o pc e ja volto
<shallwe> blz pura
<PauloBrEs> deu erro
<PauloBrEs> http://postimg.org/image/pc2tfj7uh/
<PauloBrEs> alguem para ajudar?
<Geese_Howard> remova o repositório
<Geese_Howard> procure outro
<vinyciustargino> meu computador é um pouco antigo, ele tem um processador celeron de 2.20 e 2gb de ram, ele roda ubuntu 14?
<vinyciustargino> ano/modelo 2009
<Mangusto> U
<vinyciustargino> aguardo resposta
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Geese> e já foi
<Carbonero> alguém ai?
<hugutux> Carbonero, boa noite
<Carbonero> Boa noite
<Carbonero> hugu
<Carbonero> preciso de ajuda :(
<hugutux> boa..
<hugutux> Carbonero, manda ai, as vezes da pra ajudar!
<Carbonero> Tipo, uso o ubuntu faz algum tempo já, desde 2013
<Carbonero> mas não sei nada ainda sobre o sistema
<Carbonero> não é algo que paro pra estudar, só vou atrás quando da problema
<hugutux> usar por usar não traz conhecimento..
<Carbonero> Eu tenho um note, que está com o Lubuntu
<Carbonero> sim sim
<Carbonero> Já instalei o Ubuntu, elementary nele
<Carbonero> e ele tem um problema, sempre ao iniciar
<Carbonero> qual seja o OS que ele está
<Carbonero> exceto w7
<Carbonero> com o w7 ele logava normalmente, mas com linux ele geralmente "trava" no logon
<Carbonero> demora a carregar
<Carbonero> e a imagem de logon fica piscando
<astroo-> Carbonero
<astroo->   eu sempre   ola
<Carbonero> creio que seja no hd mesmo
<hugutux> Carbonero, será driver de video?
<Carbonero> pensei que fosse, no driver ou hd
<hugutux> drivers vga são complicados no mundo free
<Carbonero> humm
<hugutux> hd é algo mais generico!
<Carbonero> Olá astroo
<Carbonero> tipo, tive trabalho pra formata-lo e instalar o ubuntu, tbm
<hugutux> qual o modelo do note?
<Carbonero> ele não lia o disco de instalação
<Carbonero> é um eMachines D442
<Geese_Howard> Carbonero: consegue acessar algum arquivo no /var/log ?
<Carbonero> espera ai, essa porra desligou
<Carbonero> chutei a tomada
<Mangusto> Carbonero: Cuidado, ou você vai acabar sendo banido
<Carbonero> desculpa
<Geese_Howard> Carbonero: é, palavras apropriadas a um berçário, por favor.
<Carbonero> tenho acesso ao /var/log
<Geese_Howard> Carbonero: procure por erros nestes arquivos
<Carbonero> e como faço isso? sou iniciante
<Geese_Howard> Carbonero: lendo?
<Geese_Howard> Carbonero: iniciante desde 2013
<Geese_Howard> Carbonero: tenso hein!
<Carbonero> sim
<Geese_Howard> Carbonero: para abrir arquivos você pode utilizar more arquivo.txt
<Geese_Howard> Carbonero: cat arquivo.txt
<Geese_Howard> Carbonero: less arquivo.txt
<Geese_Howard> Carbonero: nano arquivo.txt
<Geese_Howard> Carbonero: vi arquivo.txt
<Geese_Howard> Carbonero: os dois últimos são editores
<Geese_Howard> Carbonero: os 3 primeiros são "visualizadores"
<Carbonero> ok, vou ver aqui
<hugutux> Carbonero, vai de nano /var/log/syslog correto Geese_Howard ??
<Geese_Howard> hugutux: seria um começo
<hugutux> Eu prefiro usar o nano acho melhor pra navegar.. e tem um how to no rodapé
<hugutux> Carbonero, mas falae, qual o modelo do note? as vezes a gente já fala de um erro congênito!
<hugutux> hehe
<hugutux> Carbonero, a gente já ouviu falar**
<Carbonero> eMachines D442
<Carbonero> é um xingling antigo
<hugutux> Carbonero, da uma olhada nesse site, as vezes acha algo que seja interessante!
<hugutux> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/
<hugutux> podem existir outros também..
<Carbonero> vou ver
<Carbonero> estou no /var/log/syslog
<Carbonero> tem uma linha que está: NX (execute disable) protection (active)
<Carbonero> o que significa isso?
<Geese_Howard> Carbonero: a execução do NX [compression technology?] está desabilitado
<Geese_Howard> Carbonero: não sei qual o contexto deste NX
<LeandroLuiz> voltei amigos
<Geese_Howard> pode ser um serviço, um módulo, um protocolo
<LeandroLuiz> o hggdh me desbaniu finalmente
<LeandroLuiz> hggdh: obrigado
<Mangusto> LeandroLuiz: Por que te baniram ?
<LeandroLuiz> Mangusto: não sei cara.. sou sempre legal.. =/
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: dica, pergunte isto no outro canal
<Geese_Howard> Mangusto: é offtopic
<Mangusto> Eaoehaoehae
<LeandroLuiz> é
<LeandroLuiz> se não vai levar um ban
<LeandroLuiz> tb
<LeandroLuiz> aqui a chapa é quente
<hggdh> nem tanto. São poucas, as regras (que, obviamente, ninguém le. Mas, como era dito em um código legal, a ninguém é dado o desconhecer a lei.
<hggdh> LeandroLuiz: de nada.
<LeandroLuiz> chapa queeeente
<Carbonero> Geese, vou ler aqui, ver se entendo e te passo os resultados depois, já é um começo valeu!
<Geese_Howard> Carbonero: não quero os resultados, quero suas impressões. Se tiver dúvidas pergunte. A avaliação é sua, só posso te ajudar.
<Carbonero> digo o resultado do que fiz, no caso. Não vou colocar um ctrl+v aqui
<Carbonero> quero ver o que consigo entender aqui
<Geese_Howard> excelente!
<Carbonero> Já é um começo, valeu mesmo!
<iced> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Geese_Howard> iced: noite
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-05
<AlvaroEduardo> Olá será que alguém pode me ajudar? Sou novíssimo no Ubuntu ... e estou tentando baixar pacotes e ou novos programas... e não consigo...
<AlvaroEduardo> Sai a seguinte frase...   W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis...-i386/Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80] W: Failed to fetch .
<AlvaroEduardo> (será que alguém leu algo¿) rsrs
<Geese_Howard> AlvaroEduardo: seu Ubuntu é 14.10?
<astroo-> ola e poe sempre a duvida
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<AlvaroEduardo> não... ele é o 14.04
<Geese_Howard> AlvaroEduardo: chegou a fazer apt-get update?
<AlvaroEduardo> Olá desculpem, não me lembro quem estava conversando comigo!! Tive problemas por aki. Então... será que alguém conseguiria dar uma opinião ou dica do que fazer.
<AlvaroEduardo> Funciona a internet (navegador) poreém para download não funciona nada.
<astroo-> Geese_Howard
<astroo-> AlvaroEduardo: chegou a fazer apt-get update?
<AlvaroEduardo> sim, a mensagem de error continua a mesma.
<AlvaroEduardo> W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<AlvaroEduardo> são várias deste tipo.
<Geese_Howard> AlvaroEduardo: cara, utopic é 14.10
<Geese_Howard> AlvaroEduardo: 14.10 está desativado
<AlvaroEduardo> e o que eu faço então?
<Geese_Howard> AlvaroEduardo: primeiro você precisa ter certeza se sua versão instalada é a 14.10 ou não
<AlvaroEduardo> é
<AlvaroEduardo> a 14.10 mesmo.
<Geese_Howard> AlvaroEduardo: então, neste caso ou vocẽ atualiza para a 15.10 [não recomendo, pois tem suporte até julho de 2016] ou faz downgrade para a 14.04.3
<AlvaroEduardo> ham... esse downgrade é possível pelo próprio linux? Ou tenho que fazer todo aparato feito quando passei do windows para linux.?
<Guest312> Estou com um problema com wine “err:secur32:SECUR32_initSchannelSP TLS library not found SSL connections”.  alguma dica?
<AlvaroEduardo> Geese_howard é possível voltar a versão do ubuntu pelo próprio linux?
<Geese_Howard> AlvaroEduardo: sim, mas não recomendo para iniciantes
<Geese_Howard> AlvaroEduardo: minha sugestão é reinstalar
<AlvaroEduardo> ok muito obrigado, vou ter que abrir o windows kkk...
<Geese_Howard> AlvaroEduardo: pq abrir o windows?
<Geese_Howard> AlvaroEduardo: basta pegar o cd/dvd/pendrive, bootar e instalar sobre a instalação atual [fazendo o devido backup antes]
<AlvaroEduardo> hum... mas vou precisar fazer aquele esquema de colocar no pendrive para bootar , (desculpe a ignorância) mas acredito que precisarei daquele programa.
<Geese_Howard> AlvaroEduardo: pode ser feito no linux
<Geese_Howard> AlvaroEduardo: pesquise no google a melhor maneira para você fazer isso
<AlvaroEduardo> ok
<AlvaroEduardo> Mais uma vez agradeço.
<Poca> AlvaroEduardo, dá pra usar o unetbootin
<AlvaroEduardo> sim sim , parece-me que tem um criador de discos bootaveis já instalado aki.
<AlvaroEduardo> acredito que aquele funcione tb.
<pogue> alguém online?
<Nightcrawler> aeee galera, boa noite
<Nightcrawler> boa madrugada, dizendo melhor
<Nightcrawler> ninguem aee
<Nightcrawler> pra da um opi
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> eu estou sempre
<Nightcrawler> fala astroo
<astroo-> diz se queres ajuda
<Poca> astroo-, eai portuga
<Poca> tá tudo?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<Poca> tudo também
<Poca> haha
<Poca> e o teu projeto, como vai?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<picasso_> ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<A1V3S> oi
<A1V3S> Oi alguem pode ajudar ? usuario novato ?
<AndroUser> ::D
<Proteu> Por favor..... alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?
<AndroUser> Pergunte e aguarde
<Proteu> POR FAVOR..... ALGUEM PODERIA ME DAR UMA AJUDA?
<AndroUser> :-)
<Proteu> É o seguinte... uso um computador IBM Lenovo cm processador Intel® Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz × 2 e placa Intel® 965Q x86/MMX/SSE2 de 32 bits
<Proteu> Uso Ubuntu 15.10
<Proteu> O problema é o seguinte... não consigo ler arquivos PDF e nem as caixas de diálogo do Linux. As letras e palavras em ambos aparecem embaralhadas... como se estivessem borradas
<Proteu> algumas imagens tambem aparecem borradas e até o gráfico do googl earth fica chuviscado.
<Geese_Howard> Proteu: qual sua placa de video?
<Proteu> Mas consigo assistir videos normalmente
<Proteu> placa Intel® 965Q x86/MMX/SSE2 de 32 bits
<Proteu> Meu computador é um IBM Lenovo Thinkcentre
<Geese_Howard> Proteu: logs?
<Geese_Howard> Proteu: tente abrir um arquivo pdf via linha de comando
<Geese_Howard> Proteu: verifique em /var/log/Xorg.0.log se tem algum erro
<Geese_Howard> Proteu: pode ser seu antialiasing zoado
<Geese_Howard> Proteu: nunc avi esse seu problema
<Proteu> um momento
<Proteu> olha o que deu no terminal: root@ervin-ThinkCentre-M55:/home/ervin# /var/log/Xorg.0.log bash: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: Permissão negada
<Geese_Howard> Proteu: root cara, root
<Geese_Howard> Proteu: você é o dono do seu sistema
<Proteu> fiz o root
<Proteu> deu   bash: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: Permissão negada
<faelz> Bom dia
<Proteu> eai faelz... sabe o que pode ser meu problema?
<Geese_Howard> Proteu: não é um executável champs
<Geese_Howard> Proteu: é um arquivo texto
<Geese_Howard> Proteu: é um log
<rafael> Proteu: não sei. acabei de entrar no canal
<Proteu> É o seguinte... uso um computador IBM Lenovo cm processador Intel® Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz × 2 e placa Intel® 965Q x86/MMX/SSE2 de 32 bits. Uso Ubuntu 15.10 O problema é que não consigo ler arquivos PDF e nem as caixas de diálogo do Linux. As letras e palavras em ambos aparecem borradas . algumas imagens tambem aparecem borradas e até o gráfico do googl earth fica chuviscado mas consigo assitir videos normalmente
<Proteu> Pessoal... vou er que reiniciar mas ja volto
<Proteu_> POR FAVOR
<Proteu_> ALGUEM PODE ME DAR UMA AJUDA?
<Proteu_> uso um computador IBM Lenovo cm processador Intel® Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz × 2 e placa Intel® 965Q x86/MMX/SSE2 de 32 bits. Uso Ubuntu 15.10 O problema é que não consigo ler arquivos PDF e nem as caixas de diálogo do Linux. As letras e palavras em ambos aparecem borradas . algumas imagens tambem aparecem borradas e até o gráfico do googl earth fica chuviscado mas consigo assitir videos normalmente
<Proteu_> uso um computador IBM Lenovo cm processador Intel® Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz × 2 e placa Intel® 965Q x86/MMX/SSE2 de 32 bits. Uso Ubuntu 15.10 O problema é que não consigo ler arquivos PDF e nem as caixas de diálogo do Linux. As letras e palavras em ambos aparecem borradas . algumas imagens tambem aparecem borradas e até o gráfico do googl earth fica chuviscado mas consigo assitir videos normalmente
<Geese_Howard> Proteu_: leu os logs?
<Proteu_> NO TERMINAL?
<Geese_Howard> em qualquer lugar
<Proteu_> como faço para abrir esse log?
<rafael> Proteu_:
<rafael> instalou o 14.04
<rafael> ?
<Geese_Howard> PeErLesS: nano, vi, more, cat, less no arquivo que te falei
<Geese_Howard> ops
<Geese_Howard> Proteu_: nano, vi, more, cat, less no arquivo que te falei
<Geese_Howard> Proteu_: executou a abertura de pdf no console para ver se tem alguma mensagem de erro?
<Geese_Howard> Proteu_: tentou mais de um programa para abrir o pdf?
<Proteu_> quando eu abro um arquivo pdf nao aparece nenhuma mensagem de erro.... o unico problema é que as letras e palavras aparecem borradas
<Proteu_> ja usei dois leitores para ler o pdf e permanece o problema
<rafael> Proteu_: instala o ubuntu 14.04
<Proteu_> 3 leitores na verdade
<Proteu_> eu queria tentar resolver esse problema sem voltar para o 14.04
<Proteu_> voltaria em ultimo caso
<Geese_Howard> Proteu_: já viu os logs para tentar saber a causa?
<Proteu_> é que não sei como acessar esse log
<Geese_Howard> Proteu_: procure no google: como acessar arquivos de log
<Proteu_> eu vou la no Pesquisar?
<Geese_Howard> Proteu_: tudo o que tem em /var/log são arquivos textos
<Geese_Howard> Proteu_: logs do sistema
<Geese_Howard> Proteu_: você deve, via terminal, utilizar um programa de visualização de textos
<Geese_Howard> Proteu_: vi, nano que são editores
<Geese_Howard> Proteu_: ou more, cat, less para apenas ver
<Geese_Howard> Proteu_: faça um more Xorg.0.log, por exemplo
<Proteu_> perai
<Proteu_> apareceu Nov  5 09:06:16 ervin-ThinkCentre-M55 com.canonical.Unity.Scope.Home[1119]: message repeated 9 times: [ (unity-scope-home:2247): Json-CRITICAL **: json_object_get_object_member: assertion 'node != NULL' failed]
<Proteu_> viu ai?
<Proteu_> isso foi depois que eu abri um arquivo pdf
<Proteu_> Nov  5 09:06:04 ervin-ThinkCentre-M55 gnome-session[1204]: (evince:2441): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_show: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<Proteu_> Nov  5 09:06:04 ervin-ThinkCentre-M55 gnome-session[1204]: (evince:2441): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_show: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<Proteu_> Nov  5 09:06:16 ervin-ThinkCentre-M55 com.canonical.Unity.Scope.Home[1119]: (unity-scope-home:2247): Json-CRITICAL **: json_object_get_object_member: assertion 'node != NULL' failed
<Proteu_> isso foi o que apareceu depois que abri um arquivo PDF
<Geese_Howard> é, nada relacionado
<Proteu_> mas como eu disse.... o problema não está só em arquivos PDF.... algumas imagens aparecem borradas... as caixas de dialogo do Linux aparecem com letras e palavras borradas... mas posso assistir videos nrmalmente
<Proteu_> As palavras em qualquer browser que uso nao aparecem borradas
<Proteu_> qualquer browser funciona normalmente
<Geese_Howard> Proteu_: pode ser fonte
<Proteu_> será que nao seria um problema de renderização?
<Geese_Howard> Proteu_: procure adicionar novas fontes
<Geese_Howard> Proteu_: pode
<Proteu_> ja mudei a fonte
<Proteu_> permanece
<rafael> Proteu_: vc não prefere instalar o Ubuntu 14.04
<prdaniel> Bom dia!
<rafael> Bom dia
<prdaniel> instalei recentemente o ubuntu 14.10, mas não consigo traduzi-lo para pt... ja tentei varios comandos orientados em uma das tutos e nada
<prdaniel> Rafael, você poderia me ajudar?
<rafael> prdaniel: já foi nas configurações do sistema?
<prdaniel> sim... ali não fica liberado o pt apenas o en
<rafael> vai no painel de controle
<prdaniel> em "formatos regionais" está português...
<rafael> vai na guia oonde tem instalar remover idiomas
<prdaniel> ok
<rafael> e lá vc instala o idioma que precisa
<Geese_Howard> prdaniel: versão morta, downgrade para 14.04 ou update para 15.10
<Geese_Howard> sugiro downgrade
<prdaniel> ok Geese_Howard, como faço o downgrade?
<Guzz> Preciso particionar um disco UEFI/GPT para instalação do Ubuntu single boot, algué sabe como particiono o HD?
<rafael> coloca uma pequena parte para gpt
<Proteu_> eu baixei o iso do ubuntu 14.04... pra fazer o downgrade é só abrir ele no computador mesmo?
<Proteu_> eu baixei o iso do ubuntu 14.04... pra fazer o downgrade é só abrir ele no computador mesmo?
<Elfon> Proteu_: downgrade não dá não
<Proteu_> esse mesmo arquivo iso eu gravo num cd e instalo pelo cd então?
<Proteu_> qual a maneira mais facil?
<Proteu_> pra fazer downgrade?
<hggdh> Proteu_: nova instalação. Salve teus dados primeiro.
<Elfon> Proteu_: se vc tem a home em uma partição separada é bem mais tranquilo
<Proteu_> baixei o arquivo iso do 14.04. como faço a instalação? qual a maneira mais facil?
<Proteu_> Merlim
<Proteu_> vcs usam antivirus no Ubuntu?
<eloi_carneiro> Proteu_, não
<eloi_carneiro> Proteu_, só uso quando tenho servidor de arquivos
<eloi_carneiro> Proteu_, exemplo um servidor samba, para os usuários da rede salvarem os seus arquivos
<eloi_carneiro> Proteu_, dai para ajudar a proteger os usuários windows, se coloca um antivirus no servidor
<PauloBrEs> bom dia
<PauloBrEs> fiz um procedimento aqui que me passaram e meu dispositivo sem fio sumiu na configuração
<Castrilla> A final mente um canal com pessoas
<Castrilla> Bo tarde
<Castrilla> Alquem online agora
<Castrilla> Ola
<Castrilla> ?
<shallwe> voltando, boa tarde
<Castrilla> tarde
<shallwe> Castrilla, sem problemas
<Castrilla> OK obrigado novamente
<Castrilla> Auquem aqui entende de zabbix?
<shallwe> eu só sei que a sombra que o unity ta fazendo no meu ubuntu ta muuuito feita
<Castrilla> Ubuntu
<Castrilla> Eu uso o Minti ma usei por mito tempo o slacware
<shallwe> Castrilla, a sim o linux mint é legal, tem o cinnamon e o mate
<Castrilla> Eu uso mint cinnamon
<shallwe> cinnamon não sei se é gnome mas deve ser, é tudo fork do gnome 2
<Castrilla> Sim
<Castrilla> Camarada vc manja zabbix?
<shallwe> Castrilla, nem sei oq é kkk
<Castrilla> http://www.zabbix.com e uma feramenta de monitoramento
<Mangusto> Castrilla, Vá direto ao assunto
<rafael> Castrilla: o que tem o zabbix?
<Castrilla> rafael: to estudando
<Castrilla> rafael: quero parender para poder oferecer para minha empresa
<Castrilla> rafael: eu instalei no meu raspberry pi e funciona direitinho
<shallwe> Castrilla, vc tem raspberry pi 1 ou o 2?
<shallwe> galera olha como fica a sombra do unity comigo http://postimg.org/image/az8gq3ymh/
<shallwe> com vocês fica assim igual? meio feia e grande?
<rafael> Castrilla: dependendo do numero de hosts que vc quer monitorar, pode precisar hardware melhor
<hggdh> shallwe: o meu fica da mesma forma. Mas não me incomoda...
<shallwe> hggdh, a ta blz, valeu, era só dúvida mesmo, pensei que poderia ser um bug da ati
<shallwe> até pq o que fica atrás da sombra não importa, já que estou olhando a janela ativa :)
<hggdh> heh
<Castrilla> shallwe: 2 b
<shallwe> Castrilla, a bom, ele é mais rápido
<shallwe> tem até um ubuntu pra ele
<Castrilla> shallwe: no raspberry pi?
<shallwe> sim
<shallwe> o 14.04
<Castrilla> Não vi
<shallwe> em arm
<shallwe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<Castrilla> eu usava o raspibima mas e lento e mais
<Castrilla> ai coloquei o opemelec e uso ele plugado na minha tv
<shallwe> é na realidade falta otimização do sistema pra rodar em processadores arm
<shallwe> mas ele é bem poderoso o raspberry pi, roda até emuladores mais pesados
<shallwe> só não sei se este ubuntu tem o unity junto
<Castrilla> Sim eu fiz um monte de testes nele eu tenho ate zabbix rodando nele
<Castrilla> eles tiram um monte de coisa para poder rodar direito
<shallwe> Castrilla, pois é estou vendo um video agora do ubuntu 14.04 no raspberrypi 2 rodando
<Castrilla> Trava muito
<shallwe> é diferente, de um sistema como por exemplo android montado em cima de um processador arm desde o começo e de um sistema inteiro alterado pra rodar em arm
<Castrilla> vixi eu coloquei android nele e trava mais que sistemas linux
<shallwe> Castrilla, android não rola nele
<shallwe> mas acho que de linux distribuições o ubuntu está já a um bom tempo desenvolvendo o sistema pra celular, é algo parecido
<CyL> Mas android não é linux?
<shallwe> CyL, mas depende do processador
<shallwe> ele não é bem compatível com o processador do raspberry pi
<CyL> shallwe: Android roda em ARM e x86
<shallwe> CyL,  sim :) eu já testei uma vez no pc antigo
<CyL> shallwe: O RPi´tem um processador ARM
<shallwe> eu estou esperando mais um tempo, estou curioso como irá ficar ubuntu nos tablets e telefones
<shallwe> pra eu comprar 1 :)
<shallwe> CyL, tem
<MerliM> shallwe, so desativar efeitos visual pelo menos comigo funciona
<MerliM> e o editor do tema no tweak-tools permite reduzi
<MerliM> ou remover
<shallwe> MerliM, estamos falando de ....
<MerliM> da imagem que postou
<MerliM> é a sombra ou imaginei errado
<MerliM> desculpa cheguei do mercado agora e li
<shallwe> a ta pensei que era de ubuntu no raspebrry pi kkk
<shallwe> MerliM, boa dica o twaek-tools, eu acho que até tenho ele aqui
<shallwe> a mas não quero desativar, prefiro ficar com a sombra
<shallwe> tenho que pelo menos usar a minha placa de vídeo pra alguma coisa kkk, já que não jogo muito
<CyL> shallwe: o android é um sistema linux como qualquer outro
<shallwe> deixar 2gb de ram da placa de vídeo parada pra nada é fogo, tem que usar
<Castrilla> shallwe: https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/android-4-0-is-coming/
<shallwe> só sei que quando a gente for xingado por off topic eu vou me defender falando que eu estava comentandod e ubuntu no raspberry pi 2 :)
<MerliM> usa ela pra programar,  mais util que efeitos visuais
<MerliM> ahuaua minerar litecoin
<MerliM> ^^
<MerliM> ainda mais que é ATI são as tops pra isso
<shallwe> MerliM, a sim já notei que programador costa de coisas simples sem distrações
<MerliM> shallwe, nao sou programmer
<shallwe> minerar litecoin wtf is it?
<shallwe> algum jogo?
<MerliM> bitcoin - o ouro das moedas virtuais
<MerliM> litecoin - seria a prata
<Castrilla> shallwe: https://www.squirrelhosting.co.uk/hosting-blog/hosting-blog-info.php?id=22
<MerliM> ainda é possivel minerar pelos meros mortais
<shallwe> MerliM, vixi to fora isso parece aqueles sistemas que a nasa te mandava um link pra vc ficar processando por eles kkk
<shallwe> gastar minha energia por nada
<shallwe> luz ta cara!
<MerliM> shallwe, ta fazendo o que de produtivo agoraa ahauahaa
<shallwe> Castrilla, já tinha visto algo assim desse link, mas eram antigos
<shallwe> lentos
<Castrilla> shallwe: colo9ca lento nisso
<Castrilla> shallwe: mas funciona
<shallwe> MerliM, só trabalhando de boa enquanto a chuva vai la fora e faz 17 graus nessa cidade :)
<Castrilla> shallwe: como arumo o taime zone do zabbics? consequi fazer ele funcionar
<shallwe> Castrilla, cara não sei o que é zabbics, acho que você estava falando com outra pessoa não eu
<shallwe> sobre isso
<Castrilla> shallwe: pode crer desculpa ai foi mau
<shallwe> :) tranquilo
<MerliM> shallwe, lol aqui 36 quenteeeeeeeeeeee
<Castrilla> shallwe: e a pressa
<shallwe> MerliM, moro no sul
<MerliM> eu nuuu norte kkk
<MerliM> nordeste alias
<shallwe> é ai é quente
<MerliM> Castrilla, massa esse link da pra fazer easy no Linux
<MerliM> :D
<MerliM> quente é o inferno aqui é o SOL
<MerliM> auahaua
<MerliM> lavar carroS ganhar o real pra fritar um pedrinhaaa mais tarde aauauahuha
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boa tarde
<Castrilla> tarde
<elisboa> tarde!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<elisboa> td bem, mirqui
<elisboa> e vc?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<MerliM> mirqui, boa tarde :)
<mirqui> fala merlim :)
<shallwe> a não deixa o teu deus fora disso eu to bem pq eu me cuido :)
<mirqui> deus , xiva , vento , terra ar , etc ,
<mirqui> se ewstá bem , isso que serve ;)
<CyL> shallwe: vc tava tão preocupado com o offtopic quando a gente tava conversando sobre android...
<mirqui> o nome não importa;)
<shallwe> CyL, kkk foi apenas 1 linha de comentário :)
<elisboa> shallwe: relaxa
<elisboa> ele só usou uma expressão comum
<elisboa> mirqui: aqui estou meio corrido no trabalho montando um servidor
<mirqui> humm , normal
<shallwe> eu só sei que semana que vem começa a transmissão das palestras
<shallwe> quero ver arrumar tempo pra ver tudo kkk
<Castrilla> shallwe: palestras?
<mirqui> palestras sobre o que ?
<Castrilla> shallwe: de algum curso que vc ta fazendo/
<shallwe> como assim http://www.semanadolinux.com.br/
<shallwe> aqui gente vcs estão doidos kk
<shallwe> maior evento do ano
<shallwe> já tem mais de 5mil, quero ver se não vai engasgar a transmissão
<mirqui> vai estar no youtube ?
<shallwe> já tem até a programação, bem interessante
<shallwe> mirqui, deve ser algo assim, acredito eu
<mirqui> haa , então da para ver de manhã\tarde ou noite
<shallwe> Castrilla, tem até uma palestra falando do raspberry pi
<Castrilla> shallwe: cara eu vi de zabbix to interesado ja me inscrevendo
<Castrilla> shallwe: e tudo via hangouts ou via web?
<mirqui> as palestras vão ser on line e gratuítas , hangouts , etc
<mirqui> acho que vão estar no youtube sim
<Castrilla> Ta me parecendo meio mutretado esse negocio tem lugar que dis que o dinehiro arecadado... não era de gratis?
<Castrilla> https://www.twitter.com/semanadolinux
<mirqui> Perguntas e Respostas
<mirqui> Poderei assistir a todas as palestras da SEMANA DO LINUX gratuitamente?
<mirqui> Sim, todas as palestras serão transmitidas de acordo com a programação do evento de forma GRATUITA e ONLINE entres os dias 9 e 14 de novembro de 2015.
<mirqui> - See more at: http://www.semanadolinux.com.br/#sthash.5plSEp3A.dpuf
<mirqui> pelo que vejo estátudo free
<Castrilla> Sim asim é parece que é frrela
<Castrilla> Caramba ainda bem que o shallwe comentou cenão iamos perder
<Ferrhcp> Boa Tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<Castrilla> firmão
<mirqui> boa sorte a todos , fui :)
<shallwe> tem até falando de fedora lá, quero saber pq não tem nada sobre ubuntu !!!
<Castrilla> shallwe: porque ubuntu e usado em residencias e não em empresa amenos que seja desctop de usuario
<Edelmo> Segue mais ou menos a linha do FISL, onde temos sim algumas palestras sobre OS, mas o foco mesmo é aplicações, utilização de hardware limitado (raspberry pi, arduino, etc).
<MerliM> Castrilla, as palestras $$$???
<Castrilla> MerliM: Free
<rafael> Castrilla: ubuntu é utilizado em empresas
<MerliM> lkinkk é online ou presencaooo
<MerliM> rafael, o TCE-MA usa somente Libreoffice em suas maquinas
<MerliM> estao tentando a migracao também para GNU/Linux Ubuntu porém é todo um processo
<rafael> MerliM: é como eu sempre digo
<rafael> não há o melhor, mas aquele que atende as necessidades de cada um
<MerliM> rafael, porem o libreoffice nao teve treinamento nao foi na brute force mesmooo
<rafael> MerliM: existem algumas coisas que só se resolve na base da força
<MerliM> e acho correto concurso pede solucoes para questoes usando esses softwares, porem os orgaos nao usam, quem quer manter seu emprego que se atualize
<MerliM> e procure estudar a tecnologia que a empresa faz uso
<MerliM> rafael, principalmente aqui no Brasil
<rafael> o triste é ver que o BR tenha tanta gente boa enfurnada em orgãos publicos
<rafael> usar linux é comum apenas para quem gosta de TI
<MerliM> rafael, fatoo
<MerliM> saindo aqui
<MerliM> falows
<PauloBrEs> boa noiyr
<PauloBrEs> noite
<PauloBrEs> alguem?
<Geese_Howard> somebody
<PauloBrEs> alguem pode me ajudar?
<asdf999> pode fala mano
<PauloBrEs> quando fui instalar o virtualbox 5.0.8 apareceu esta mensagem na central de programas
<PauloBrEs> "quebra o pacote existente virtualbox conflito
<asdf999> entra no terminal e digite isso : sudo apt-get -f install
<PauloBrEs> baixei direto do site e uso o ubuntu 15.10
<PauloBrEs> vou fazer
<asdf999> talvez seja falta de alguma biblioteca, com esse comando deve resolver o problema
<PauloBrEs> fala assim: foram instalados automaticamente e ja nao sao necessario
<asdf999> hum
<asdf999> então não faça nada
<asdf999> tenta executar o virtualbox via terminal
<PauloBrEs> eu nao instalei ainda
<asdf999> tenta instalar via repositorio do ubuntu mesmo
<asdf999> é mais seguro
<PauloBrEs> qual repositorio?
<asdf999> no terminal : sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<asdf999> e só isso
<asdf999> PauloBrEs, tá instalando ainda ou deu algum erro ?
<PauloBrEs> nao ta dando
<asdf999> qual é o erro agora ?
<PauloBrEs> fala que esta instalado mas nao ta
<asdf999> hum
<asdf999> foi via terminal mesmo ?
<PauloBrEs> sim
<PauloBrEs> ai fiz um comando que esta instalando a verção 5.04
<PauloBrEs> mas nao é a mais nova
<asdf999> para instalar a 5.04 tem que ser via dpkg
<asdf999> sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-XXX.deb
<PauloBrEs> vou tentar
<PauloBrEs> deu erro
<asdf999> o virtualbox-XXX.deb deve estar ja baixado em seu hd
<asdf999> qual o erro ?
<PauloBrEs> pera ai
<PauloBrEs> eu tenho que esta no diretorio onde eu baixei né ?
<asdf999> isso mesmo
<PauloBrEs> quer acessar virtual aquiw
<PauloBrEs> ?
<asdf999> como assim ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<PauloBrEs> vc acessar meu pc
<asdf999> estou sem internet boa aqui no momento para usar o teamviewr, sem chances
<asdf999> tente executar no terminal: sudo apt-get update
<asdf999> logo depois execute: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<PauloBrEs> fala que ja tem uma nova versao
<asdf999> mas é instalado alguma coisa ae ?
<asdf999> com esses comando ?
<PauloBrEs> instalando o 5.04
<asdf999> beleza
<asdf999> via terminal ?
<PauloBrEs> nao
<PauloBrEs> central de programa
<asdf999> hum
<asdf999> beleza
<PauloBrEs> vou reiniciar o note
<GesrobDR> buenas srs.
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> aee galera, alguém sabe ou lembra o nome do plugin do unity que faz com que todos os apps abertos apareçam na tela?
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> tipo o do gnome, que vc aponta o mouse la no canto superior esquerdo e os apps vem menores abertos pra eu ver que tem
<shallwe> astroo-, olá
<shallwe> só não vale me falar dos 15 minutos :)
<astroo-> ok
<shallwe> :)
<GesrobDR> não entendi
<shallwe> GesrobDR, o que eu disse?
<GesrobDR> sim
<GesrobDR> todos os apps na tela
<shallwe> GesrobDR, é não consegui me expressar bem, calma ai vou ver se acho uma foto
<shallwe> data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUUEhQUFBUUGBQYFBgYGBcUFhcVFxcWFxQWFxgYICggGBolHBUUITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFxAQGiwkHyQuLCwsLCwrLC0sLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLDcsLCwsLiwsLCwsLCssLCwsLP/AABEIAMkA+wMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAAABwEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQMEBQYHAgj/xABREAABAwICBQYIBg8HBAMAAAABAAIDBBESIQUGMUFRBxMiYXGRFDJCUoGhsdFDc5KzwdIVFiMlMzRTVGJygoOi4fAIFySTssLxNWNkw0R0o//EABoBAAMBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABA
<shallwe> gMEBQb/xAAuEQACAgECBQIEBgMAAAAAAAAAAQIRAxIhBBMxQaFRkQUyUoEiQmFxsfAU0eH/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AMhorZ3F9iSqQMRsuWutsuiPpWpASCCCYAVn1CpKd8snhbC9nNkNs17rSFzbE4M9mJVha1/Z/aSa+xsQyBw2HY6QkZ8bWUy6AQ+htAxubJzrJW5jBgDRl0vygPUjdqXTHO9X3xfUXoihmLhY3vxNh6MlHaw6SbAA57WuBc1oxHDYkON72Pm9Sbmm+hKhJLqYWdR6T/zPlQ/UQ+0Sl/8AMy/Si6v0OtapX61vdG99NFTyPZIxovI6QYS1ziThYC1wtsF/Qnegdaw6KSSpaI24mNaWMkONzg6+WZPioCpevgyD7RqfK3hdid7or2zHmbb227k6h1TpW7qs/wCUf9i2V+s9KYy8E
<shallwe> ua1zWkFjm2cQS3JwG4FIw6507mvdZ7RG5rDiGG7nNc4Bt9uTSl9g39fBmsWh6W3iT+lkXZ5ix2fxnfrO9pXrbRGnmVUcpja9uAWu7DncOsRhJ4HbZeRyb58blCGr7sJBGgqGEgjQQASCNBABII0EAEjQQQAEEEEABBBBAAQQQQAEEEEABBGiQAEEEEABa7/AGe/Gr/iovbKsiWwf2dXWkrjwjhP8UqmXQEbHo2NpJdlcdt896UqqNkri2RocAGmxAOfS4pKiF33JJ83Lu2bPTxTTWTRRqBhDyzC5j3WbiLmgPBbtFvGBv1LNFMGloY6ankcxo3WyHjE4W7B1qG0FDTvewPmfJKekWn8GXWOQytcX9SYT8noFJJFA4MJkZIBzQFywObYgEZnFt6lHaO1LqXEF2KHAYy5waA482C0BrQ7O913YOXyX
<shallwe> bp7/wAbf1EtuzShouLCW4G2cbnotzPd/V1G6ekp6WG8kZLXOAAbG1xDrGxtluBUdHqzIYnYp5XHnGvF2kO6DXDDYO2Euv6FHz6kyy00kclVI4ukY9p5qxaIw8YQ3Fvx7epcUa7lb0WDQmko5YpubY9mDJ2NgjOYJGQJuPevJDNgXq3VPV99JDOHymUyG9yzmyMLSOJuvKcewK1XYTDQRoKhBII0EAEgjQQASCNEgAWQRoIAJGgggAIIIIACCCFkABBCyCABZBGgmASCNBIAlrX9n99nV5/7UPV5UqyZW/k9062kMznOLcfNYcpCCG85iF4wfObtSaA9K6OIFxlftuT3plrHpN9O3nGRPlJc1uFjS51rPN7DYLgZqg6C5R6JsbxPNIHOeXDBHUvFi0C13i4zvkMlKf3n6MtbnZid94Zvco0seoseq
<shallwe> GnpKsSGSGSHAWgB8b4ibgk2xgXtkrEs4i5TdGD4WY7/AMDP7uxKScqWjDslmH7mb3I0MWo0NBZpHym6NHwszu2Gb3IO5T9HflJf8mX6qrlic/0NHqR0HDqK8XR7AvQr+UzR+6SX/Jl9y8/NhdbYe4qlBoNVnNkLLvmnea7uKHNO813cUUws4QXfNO813cVyWkbUUwsJBGggAkaCCAsJGgggLCQRoIFYSNBBA7AggggYEEEEAGgpqg1Ynlpn1QDRCwkEkkE2tfCLZ5m23bkpWLk6rnxskjhL2va1zTdguHAEHN3Wm
<shallwe> putz
<shallwe> maledeto link de fotos do google kkk foi mal
<GesrobDR> qual o link?
<GesrobDR> qual a palavra chave no google
<shallwe> GesrobDR, calma
<shallwe> http://brandon.invergo.net/img/posts/gnome_shell_web_overview.png
<shallwe> achei
<shallwe> isso é do gnome 3
<shallwe> sei que tem um plugin no unity que faz a mesma cosia
<shallwe> aparecem todas os apps abertos em miniatura
<shallwe> GesrobDR, acheeeei
<shallwe> Super + W :)
<GesrobDR> :) moleza
<shallwe> kkk é eu procurei por "unity mouse corner left upper"
<shallwe> e deu certo kkk
<GesrobDR> Segura o Super tem outros atalhos
<shallwe> GesrobDR, pois é estava escrito lá, mas quando olhei primeiro não me dei conta que era esse
<shallwe> mas valeu
<shallwe> ou então o Super + botão do meio do mouse pra dimensionar as janelas é boa tb
<hggdh> normalmente o Super mais quaisquer dos botões do pad numérico movem a janela (canto superior direito, esquerdo, 1/2 à esquerda/direita, full window)
<GesrobDR> seria legal no notebook, mas o meu nao tem numpad
<GesrobDR> só se config qwe asd zxc
<shallwe> mas com o Super W já to feliz
<shallwe> é mais perfumaria até porque tudo aberta está na barra do lado :)
<GesrobDR> eu queria uma forma de evitar que os ícones no launcher ficassem amassados
<shallwe> GesrobDR, amassados? como assim?
<GesrobDR> Eles ficam no canto esquerdo comprimidos
<GesrobDR> Só estende quando eu passo o mouse por cima
<shallwe> a ta quando tem muito ícone né?
<GesrobDR> É
<shallwe> e qual tamanho que você usa deles?
<shallwe> eu uso 34
<hggdh> System settings/Appearance/Behaviour
<GesrobDR> padrão 48
<shallwe> GesrobDR, credo muda isso
<shallwe> tamanho gigante pra q?
<GesrobDR> shallwe, pra não mirar muito rsrs
<shallwe> GesrobDR, kkk bom cada um cada um
<GesrobDR> hggdh, não vi opções sobre isso lá
<hggdh> GesrobDR: eu não entendi. Estás a usar ícones grandes -- e como resultado, não cabem todos na tela. Então reclamas?
<hggdh> eu bem ao mar, ou bem à terra...
<GesrobDR> hggdh, podia só correr a barra pra cima ou pra baixo
<GesrobDR> ou os que são utilizados subir
<hggdh> mas não corre. Por design.
<hggdh> podes reposicionar os ícones. Click & drag.
<GesrobDR> hggdh, tudo devia ser customizável. Pena que eu não sei como mudar isso.
<shallwe> GesrobDR, tudo não né, ai não teria padrão o ubuntu
<GesrobDR> shallwe, pode entregar num padrão e daí em diante o usuário faz o que quiser.
<shallwe> GesrobDR, a bom, mas acho que até dá, tudo é possível
<GesrobDR> ou eu escondo o launcher e uso o docky
<shallwe> docky tb é legal
<shallwe> mas cara vc deve ter muita coisa nessa tua barra kkk ou sua tela é de 10 polegadas
<GesrobDR> 14
<GesrobDR> no hdmi fica melhor, 32'
<hggdh> GesrobDR: não é customizável. Não será customizavel. É o que é, com os controles que existem. Quem sabe, no futuro, isto possa ser revisto
<hggdh> mas, até onde eu saiba, não existe nenhuma proposta para mudar este aspecto
<hggdh> é claro, o código fonte está disponível.
<GesrobDR> já vi reclamação num forum
<hggdh> e?
<shallwe> reclamação do que?
<GesrobDR> desse comportamento do unity
<shallwe> kkk nem comento
<GesrobDR> outra coisa que alguns não concordavam era o padrão da menu bar na janela ou na barra superior, vem na superior padrão
<shallwe> software super estável tudo certinho e tem pessoas que ainda exigem coisas kkk nunca vou intender isso
<shallwe> GesrobDR, menu global né?
<GesrobDR> é
<shallwe> global menu como chamam
<shallwe> isso é a melhor coisa que já inventaram :) pra quem tem tela pequena então
<shallwe> GesrobDR, mas o ubuntu tem uma opção que você pode colocar o menu na barra dos apps direto no lugar do título
<GesrobDR> eu sei. Acho ótimo que se possa escolher. Tanto um quanto outro.
<shallwe> com o compiz config vc faz isso, escolhe entre colocar no topo ou na própria barra do app, isso já resovleram :)
<shallwe> pois é tem estas opções isto é bom
<shallwe> eu prefiro em cima bem melhor
<GesrobDR> hggdh, e o que acham é que as vezes decidem que vai ser só de um jeito e pronto.
<shallwe> GesrobDR, mas isso é discutido e muito não é 1 pessoa que toma essa decisão
<hggdh> bem, alguém tem que tomar uma decisão. Ainda mais, mais opções significa mais código -> mais erros -> mais usuários insatisfeitos.
<hggdh> melhor ter certeza que o ambiente básico é estável, antes de colocar mais rococós
<shallwe> hggdh, é o caso do kde kkk, é um release atrás do outro
<shallwe> a porqueira nunca ta 100%
<hggdh> mas está a melhorar a cada release
<shallwe> o unity tem o mesmo padrão já a anos, e isso ajuda, só modificando o código interno e ajustando as coisas, mudanças poucas
<shallwe> hggdh, assim espero, o plasma agora finalmente ficou bom
<shallwe> corrigindo, mudanças no layout eu digo
<GesrobDR> todo soft muda, isso seria só mais uma mudança marginal
<GesrobDR> quando tiver massa crítica pra provocar essa mudança blz
<hggdh> acho qu sim. Mas, toda vez que vou ao plasma, não aguento mais que meia-hora. Faz-me falta o ambiente limpo do Unity.
<GesrobDR> por enquanto...só esperar
<shallwe> eu testo outras distros, uso já testei várias, mas sempre volto pro ubuntu, parece coca cola isso aqui
<shallwe> não é a toa que tudo começa com ubuntu, steam foi no ubuntu, o unity3d pra criar games tb, beta no ubuntu
<shallwe> e assim vai
<shallwe> ta bom vcs venceram, vou até instalar de novo ubuntu no note kkk
<hggdh> heh
<shallwe> estava com o kubuntu 15.10, mas realmente usando ubuntu no pc e quando vou pro note é uma diferença grande, esse plasma parece que vai rasgar, não sei pq parece papel
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-06
<aaaa> olá
<astroo-> ola
<aaaa> ubuntu tem versão português
<aaaa> ?
<astroo-> sim
<aaaa> e vale a pena mesmo? ouvi dizer que é bom
<astroo-> e dos mais populares no mundo linux
<aaaa> e qual versão devo usar
<Geese_Howard> aaaa: valer a pena, depende do que vocẽ busca
<astroo-> diz que pc tens
<aaaa> i5 3330 8 gb ram gtx 650, um pc mediano
<aaaa> to com windows 7 queria botar em dual boot
<aaaa> um em cada hd
<Geese_Howard> "mediano"
<aaaa> é mediano pow, esse processador tem uns 8 anos que foi feito
<Geese_Howard> acho que menos
<Geese_Howard> mas blza
<Geese_Howard> é um bom pc
<Geese_Howard> com 8G de ram
<aaaa> 5*
<Geese_Howard> e essa gtx
<aaaa> kk
<Geese_Howard> melhor ainda ter dois hds
<Geese_Howard> basta instalar
<aaaa> qual o senhor acha boa?
<Geese_Howard> aaaa: como assim?
<aaaa> qual versão do ubuntu
<aaaa> não gostei daquela do unicornio, meio feminino
<Geese_Howard> aaaa: bom, não sei bichos
<Geese_Howard> aaaa: mas a versão recomendada é 14.04.3
<aaaa> ta
<aaaa> vlw =D
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<Celso> buenas
<nuno_nunes> alguem está a precisar de suporte :D
<barna> nuno_nunes, ja q ofereceu.....
<nuno_nunes> diga la desta vez barna
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> já que ofereci o que
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKk
<nuno_nunes> já resolveu o problema do nfs
<nuno_nunes> :D
<barna> 1seg
<nuno_nunes> lol
<barna> tavo no telefone.
<barna> na verdade não, ja tentei de tudo e cabei desistindo e partindo pro smb q funfa de boas.
<nuno_nunes> o smb dá sempre
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> :D
<barna> pois é, queria usar smb não, preferia o nfs mas fazer o q né?
<nuno_nunes> eu sou do tempo que a configurar smb era da idade da pedra tudo em terminal
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> barna, com tu com smb podes criar um dominio de uma rede :D
<barna> ixi, ai vc já foi alem das minhas capacidades, eu sou uma anta em relação a rede.
<nuno_nunes> ah manuais a explicar como fazer isso
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> eu em 2007 eu tive que arranjar um script para conseguir por o smb no linux a trabalhar :D
<juliano> Bom noite pessoal.
<nuno_nunes> boa precisas de ajuda
<hggdh> ...
<SHAMANBM> Obrigado, so socializando
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, boas :d
<SHAMANBM> Saber o que ocorre de bom por aqui.
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: boas :-)
<hggdh> SHAMANBM: este é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu. Nao um canal para sociais
<SHAMANBM> Entendi.
<SHAMANBM> Quando eu tiver um duvida eu entro no canal. kk
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
<astroo-> juliano  ola
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, tudo bem
<nuno_nunes> SHAMANBM, tu bem sabes ler o titulo do canal :D
<SHAMANBM> Ola
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> ja que ninguem quer ajuda vou me retirar
<astroo-> SHAMANBM  bem-vindo
<MerliM> hggdh, comecou ne mano ahuahuahuah
<MerliM> humor acido
<hggdh> MerliM: nada de surpreendente
<MerliM> kkkkkkkkk
<MerliM> to felizzzz amanha minhas filhas vem me ve lol
<asdf999> uma pergunta aqui
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: pergunte
<asdf999> quantas maquinas kvm eu consigo abrir ao mesmo tempo com 2 GB de ram ?
<asdf999> em um core duo
<Geese_Howard> bem poucas
<Geese_Howard> heuheiuhiuh
<asdf999> hum
<asdf999> queria abrir dois kodi ao mesmo tempo
<asdf999> ia ficar bacana
<asdf999> é perigoso usar a memoria swap para vida util do hd ?
<asdf999> alguem sabe ?
<MerliM> asdf999, depende memoria swap implica em I/O de disco teoriamente nao reduziria a vida util se o hd estivesse em bom estado
<MerliM> porem se for fazer algo assim a recomendacao é um disco so pra swap
<asdf999> MerliM, entendi
<MerliM> disco pequeno saca
<barna> mas tudo ficaria leeeeennnnntttttoooooooo..........
<MerliM> nem tudo sao floress
<asdf999> entendi
<asdf999> iria bolar aqui um livecd com o kodi configurado em uma maquina kvm para abrir mais de um canal de tv ao mesmo tempo
<asdf999> ia ficar fino demais
<MerliM> dimensiona e ve os custo/beneficio de tal solucao
<asdf999> MerliM, está certo mano
<asdf999> testando aqui uma iso livecd com kvm e 600 MB de ram e ficou muito lento com o kodi
<shallwe> nossa tem gente acordada essa hora :)
<asdf999> shallwe, muito cedo ainda
<hggdh> idealmente qualquer instancia de VMs rodam em memória real, não em swap.
<asdf999> hggdh, valeu
<asdf999> mas a maquina real ficaria mais leve com swap, não ?
<asdf999> sobrou aqui só 600 MB de ram, sem usar swap
<hggdh> swap só é usado se a memória real está over-committed. Neste momento, tudo já está perdido.
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: swap não faz milagre champs
<asdf999> hggdh, se eu ativo a swap, ele ocupa 30 MB
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: compre memória ram
<asdf999> Geese_Howard, eu sempre soube que swap é um perigo para vida util do hd
<asdf999> é correto isso ?
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: por quais motivos?
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, vc não usa swap?
<asdf999> pelo fato de sobrescrever varias vezes o hardware do hd
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: neste momento estou usando 194M da swap
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: e vc não faz isso normalmente?
<shallwe> a bom
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: logs sendo escritos sem parar
<shallwe> eu com 1.6gb ram to usando 1gb de ram no ubuntu e olha que tenho coisas abertas
<asdf999> Geese_Howard, swap rescreve a cada 5 s por causa do refresh e assim subutiliza o hd
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: acho que logs escrevem sem parar
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: entre outras aplicações
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: resumindo
<shallwe> isso de hd estragar por escrever de mais deve ser bobagem
<asdf999> Geese_Howard, swap é bem mais que logs
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: acho que este conceito de swap deteriorar disco é por causa da qualidade/tecnologia dos discos mais antigos
<shallwe> tenho um hd fumado aqui que ta estalando o pino, ai tenho um prgrama que fica copiando um arquivo toda hora kkkk
<shallwe> assim ele nao estala :)
<asdf999> Geese_Howard, de certa forma tu tá correto
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: atualmente eu acredito que deteriore da mesma maneira que o uso normal
<shallwe> de 3 em 3s ele copia 10mb pro hd e assim fica
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: mas veja, ninguém usa swap mais
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: devido aos preços da memória ram terem despencado
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: "ninguém"
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: como servidores
<asdf999> Geese_Howard, compre um ssd e coloque um 2 GB de swap nele e veja quanto tempo ele dura
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: não sou beta tester de ssd
<asdf999> não passa de 5 meses
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: mas me diga, por que eu gastaria com um ssd e não com um pente de memória ram?
<Geese_Howard> detectada a presença de offtopic
<asdf999> Geese_Howard, é só para tu ver como swap estraga o hardware
<Geese_Howard> asdf999: faz aí, depois nos conte
<Geese_Howard> até lá, digo que é improvável
<Geese_Howard> prove que estou errado
 * Geese_Howard troll face!
<asdf999> éeeeé, o kvm aqui se manteve com 800MB de ram
<asdf999> mas sem chance de abrir duas maquinas virtuais ao mesmo tempo
<asdf999> fica muito lento
<Geese_Howard> pq será?
<asdf999> estou sem swap no momento
<asdf999> acredito que ela não melhore a perfomance da segunda maquina virtual
<asdf999> mas ficou bacana aqui o kodi no kvm
<asdf999> dá para ver tv e usar o xchat ao mesmo tempo
<asdf999> e isso tudo rodando de um livecd com 2 GB de ram
<asdf999> deu pau mano
<asdf999> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<asdf999> deve ser falta de memoria mesmo
<asdf999> kkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> vcs querem milagre o.O
<asdf999> shallwe, verdade milagre é coisa de ateu
<asdf999> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<asdf999> vou fazer tudo denovo
<Geese_Howard> lembrei do burrinho puxando a carroça
<asdf999> Geese_Howard, metidinho ein ?
<asdf999> é portuga ?
<astroo-> eu e que sou
<asdf999> astroo-, foi mal mano
<asdf999> pronto, tirei o icecat vamo ver quanto tempo dura
<asdf999> acredito que o problema é mais o openbox mesmo
<asdf999> deve ter alguma coisa errada nele
<asdf999> ele parece que não aceita muito processamento
<asdf999> astroo-, foi mal ae mano, sem querer ofender ninguem
<astroo-> ok
<asdf999> só uma raiva momentanea kkkkkkkkkkkk
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<asdf999> falou mano
<astroo-> ate
<zanin> Bom dia!
<asdf999> bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia
<zanin> Será que alguem consegue me dar uma ajuda? Tenho vmware player no note e uma VM rodando nele com rede em NAT. Quando ligo a VM eu não consigo pigar do note para a VM, mas consigo da VM para o note.
<zanin> Apos alguns pacotes enviados pela vm para o note, ai eu ja consigo pingar do note para a VM..
<zanin> Alguem ja passou por isso?
<zanin> Não é bug da VM, mas do VMware Player. Pois acontece com todas as VMs
<asdf999> zanin, a nat esconde a maquina virtual mesmo
<asdf999> é normal isso
<asdf999> é uma segurança
<zanin> asdf999: sim, mas não deveria pingar nunca, certo?
<asdf999> certo
<zanin> Pq se eu vou na VM e pingo o note, depois de alguns pacotes eu já consigo efetuar o ping em qualquer um dos dois. Tanto do note quanto da VM.
<asdf999> entendi
<asdf999> pode ser algum problema da vmware mesmo
<asdf999> algum bug
<asdf999> no virtualbox é a mesma coisa ?
<zanin> Pois é. Como se não tivesse a VM na minha arp do note. Ai quando pingo da vm para o note, o note reconhece o mac (ou sei lá o que acontece) e eles voltam a conversar.
<zanin> asdf999: não, no vbox a NAT faz o papel de nat mesmo hehehe não conversa icmp entre eles
<asdf999> então é bug do vmware mesmo
<zanin> é.. :( Pior que já testei várias versões =/
<asdf999> tenta o kvm mano
<asdf999> ele é bom
<zanin> asdf999: é bom mesmo! já usei o proxmox e é show de bola! Mas no meu caso aqui em especifico, o vmware atende melhor
<asdf999> entendi
<zanin> asdf999: só para te dar um retorno.. acabei de achar um link aqui (https://communities.vmware.com/thread/421560) e um dos posts me ajudou. Parece que tinha algum registro estático na minha tabela arp.. limpei e parece que resolveu :)
<zanin> asdf999: valeu ae pelo tempo
<asdf999> o bom é que tu conseguiu resolver
<asdf999> bom demais
<zanin> \o/
<Guest70832> alguém aqui sabe português ?
<Guest70832> ata fui
<asdf999> éeeeé o kodi aqui agora aguentou todo esse tempo
<asdf999> sem travar
<rafael>   
<elisboa> é
<mirqui> bom dia ?)
<mirqui> :)
<shallwe> bom dia
<NoRm4nD> que maravilha !!!!
<Geese_Howard> NoRm4nD: hueheiuheieiuhe
<shallwe> ó ta quase, steam machine com linux kernel 4.1 quase saindo do forno
<shallwe> só estou curioso quando aos drivers da ati e amd, quanto a performance
<NoRm4nD> ora de abacalhar novamente os ubuntuzeiros !! não estar banido aqui é um insulto
<Geese_Howard> será que vai rolar mass effect 4?
<NoRm4nD> pena que o Rudolff vai ficar bravo
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, mass effect 4 vai sair pra linux?
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: SONHA!
<shallwe> acho que esses jogos da EA não saem kkk
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: ou seja, jogos de verdade jamé
<shallwe> até agora não entendi essa do steam machine com linux
<Geese_Howard> nem vou perder tempo então
<shallwe> eu sempre falo, quer jogar vai pra windows e não fiquem me enchendo o saco perguntando de driver melhor kkkk
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: eu também
<shallwe> já instalei uma vez steam no ubuntu quando eu tinha uma nvidia, joguei dota 2, o jogo até foi legal
<shallwe> rodou tão bem quanto no windows, mas eram poucos jogos
<shallwe> e agora tem vários, mas tudo meia boca kkk, ai o pessoal abre a boca pra falar que linux tem mais de 1000 jogos, quero ver filtrar esses jogos kkk
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, "eu sempre falo, quer jogar compra um console e não fiquem em enchendo o saco"
<eloi_carneiro> rsrsrs
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, é verdade :) já vem tudo pronto nem precisa configurar nada
<shallwe> por isso que até hoje ainda tnho meu WIi na sala :) guerreiro
<eloi_carneiro> eu tenho o wii
<eloi_carneiro> e o xbox 360
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, eu só wii, vou até uma vez tentar rodar um linux nele só pra ver qual é
<eloi_carneiro> e quando sair de férias novamente vou pegar um ps4
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, como é bom ser jovem kkk eu não tenho mais tempo
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, e quem disse que eu tenho? e só nas férias
<shallwe> gasto meu tempo com trabalho, estudo ubuntu e o que resta patroa ainda me suga o tempo
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, isso que é foda, agora que eu tenho dinheiro pra comprar os console, não tenho tempo pra jogar
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: tá nadando na grana em Patinhas?
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, nadando na grana não, mas agora sou um cidadão economicamente ativo, dá pra comprar, quando era criança tinha que pedir rsrsrs
<shallwe> legal esse libreCAD :) parece autocad isso
<shallwe> legal tem até o DraftSight pra ubuntu, maneiro.
<shallwe> e depois ainda falam que linux não tem software bom pra cad
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: não tendo autocad para linux, é verdade
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, claro que autocad é autocad
<shallwe> assim como illustrator é illustrator nada se compara
<shallwe> e photoshop é photoshop
<shallwe> mas o illustrator roda de boa no wine :) já testei
<hggdh> NoRm4nD: podemos sempre ajudar, se for necessário.
<NoRm4nD> hggdh, é que esse canal é muito chato !!
<NoRm4nD> parece puteiro de são gonçalo na terça-feira
<NoRm4nD> pelo menos é mais movimento
<NoRm4nD> movimentado
<hggdh> NoRm4nD: o próximo é ban
<NoRm4nD> hauhahuauh pode deixar
<NoRm4nD> vou me empenhar, mais no momento ficarei apenas no voyer !!
<hggdh> é. Eu acho que não vale esperar.
<W4l1sh> NoRm4nD, Se quer conversar entre em um canal en
<elisboa> eta
<W4l1sh> Alguém pretende ir na roadsec ?
<vinicio> Hi
<vinicio> I need help
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<W4l1sh> Alguém aí usa o Geany ? Eu não estou conseguindo fazê-lo sugerir a continuação das palavras, só aparece com  ^espaço
<W4l1sh> Hey galera, estou configurando o apache, segui esse 2º comentário ( askubuntu.com/questions/19898/whats-the-simplest-way-to-edit-and-add-files-to-var-www  )  mas quando digito localhost ele me retorna "Forbidden You don't have permission to access / on this server."
<sUbMuNdO> boa noite, nessa faixa de ips 192.168.1.2 até 192.168.1.254 , podem ser colocados quantos computadores?
<W4l1sh> sUbMuNdO, http://ipcalc.nmonitoring.com/
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<asdf999> boa
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de suporte
<andretyn> boa noite, a todos... e ainda não preciso de suporte:))
<nuno_nunes> ok
<nuno_nunes> estas a vontade
<nuno_nunes> :)
<asdf999> nuno_nunes, usa qual distro ?
<W4l1sh> nuno_nunes, Eu preciso de ajuda c/ apache2
<nuno_nunes> eu uso windows 10, linux debian, manjaro, opensuse e ubuntu
<asdf999> essa da windows 10 é a pior que ja vi
<nuno_nunes> eu nao acho
<asdf999> uma porcaria
<asdf999> nunca usem isso
<nuno_nunes> para mim deu para resolver um programa que nao abre no windows 7 e nem 8
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> pk o meu pc é uefi :D
<asdf999> xp, vista, 7, 8, 10 é tudo virus
<asdf999> é o big brother em seu pc
<asdf999> use só linux
<W4l1sh> Eu fico recebendo "You don't have permission to access / on this server." em localhost
<W4l1sh> :/
<asdf999> e de preferencia linux-libre
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho tudo bloqueado no windows 10 para enviar os dados :D
<nuno_nunes> ao menos nao envia :D
<nuno_nunes> asdf999, pois eu trabalho com um programa que não dá no linux :D
<asdf999> a mais de 15 anos não uso windows
<nuno_nunes> nem o wine da :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<asdf999> nuno_nunes, é programador ?
<nuno_nunes> nao
<asdf999> tirei até a bios do meu note
<asdf999> coloquei um libreboot
<nuno_nunes> eu uso autocad 2014
<asdf999> e o trisquel
<nuno_nunes> xD
<asdf999> autocad realmente só funciona no windows
<asdf999> já tentou o blender
<nuno_nunes> o blender não para desenho tecnico :D
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> o blender é para fazer animações 3D
<nuno_nunes> :D
<asdf999> mas dá para fazer sim
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> nao da
<nuno_nunes> pk eu trabalho com desenho tecnico :D
<asdf999> seja um hacker e voce consegue
<nuno_nunes> onde abres os ficheiros dwg :D
<asdf999> desenhos tecnicos tem o inskape
<nuno_nunes> xD
<asdf999> nuno_nunes, não entendi
<nuno_nunes> sabes o que sao ploters :D
<asdf999> o que é isso ?
<nuno_nunes> eu trabalho com ficheiros dwg
<asdf999> entendi
<nuno_nunes> sao impressoras de trabalho de projectos
<nuno_nunes> :D
<asdf999> no linux tem varios programas especificos para graficas
<asdf999> \como o gimp por exemplo
<asdf999> muito melhor que qualquer outro
<asdf999> eu mesmo nem sei mais mecher em windows
<asdf999> parei no windows 98
<asdf999> só uso 100 % linux aqui em casa
<asdf999> a mais de 15 anos
<asdf999> uma pergunta aqui sobre hardware
<shallwe> hoje de manhã tinha postado 2 programas pra edição de cad :) mas não sei se abre autocad
<asdf999> tem problem deixar o notebook ligado o mês todo 24 horas por dia ?
<shallwe> asdf999, na tomada?
<asdf999> isso
<shallwe> problema nenhum, só a bateria
<asdf999> beleza valeu
<shallwe> que perderá a capacidade de segurar a carga
<shallwe> se vc deixar ligado direto, recomendo remover a bateria
<asdf999> beleza
<shallwe> ou pelo menos umas 2x por semana usar um pouco na bateria ai tudo bem
<asdf999> a bateria aqui já está arriada
<asdf999> só dura 10 minutos
<shallwe> entao capa fora e era isso
<asdf999> vai servir só de nobreak
<asdf999> só para desligar com segurança
<shallwe> isso aí :) tenho um note menor com ubuntu assim
<shallwe> sem bateria só ele direto na tomada só baixo a tampa
<asdf999> e quando acaba a energia ?
<asdf999> o que voce faz ?
<asdf999> perde tudo ?
<shallwe> asdf999, o.O cara é muito off topic do ubuntu mas não posso responder essa pergunta kkk
<shallwe> como vou perder tudo se tenho ubuntu instalado no hd?
<asdf999> shallwe, está certo
<asdf999> foi mal ae
<shallwe> tranquilo :)
<asdf999> eu uso só via live cd
<asdf999> só na memoria
<shallwe> asdf999, ubuntu?
<asdf999> trisquel
<shallwe> se fosse ubuntu ele tem a opção de reservar 4gb do pendrive pra usar pra salvar as coisas
<shallwe> tudo que vc faz no ubuntu live é gravado ali
<shallwe> depois só dar o boot de novo com o live que fica salvo
<asdf999> shallwe, entendi
<asdf999> acho que o trisquel deve ter alguma coisa parecida
<shallwe> se chama "persistente" procura ai vc vai achar
<asdf999> beleza
<shallwe> persistente é o que faz a partição extra no seu pendrive
<asdf999> vou procurar
<asdf999> parece que nao tem nao
<shallwe> asdf999, nem todos acho que tem isso
<asdf999> hum
<asdf999> deve seu ppa
<asdf999> fora da ubuntu story
<W4lish> Ei galera, eu criei um arquivo de texto simples .html e o localhost funcionou normal, quando eu movi meu site ele está dizendo que eu "You don't have permission to access / on this server."
<W4lish> Que faço ?
<W4lish> Perdi meu dia todo tentando configurar o Apache :/
<asdf999> W4l1sh, procure no google sobre apache
<asdf999> no viva o linux dever ter sua resposta
<W4lish> asdf999, acredite, tudo o que tinha "apache" eu já procurei
<asdf999> sou fraco em redes
<asdf999> ainda sou estudante nessa area
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<asdf999> ola
<astroo-> ola
<W4l1sh> digitei `sudo iptables -F` e me ferrei
<W4l1sh> Hahahah, ainda bem que existe o history
<W4l1sh> tinha esquecido o comando z_z
<asdf999> W4l1sh, -F apaga tudo
<W4l1sh> mas estava como `DROP`
<asdf999> se tiver interface grafica recomendo configurar o firewall pelo gufw
<asdf999> é mais facil
<asdf999> ou pelo ufw no terminal mesmo
<Geese_Howard> puff
<W4l1sh> O código: http://pastebin.com/JT9gq8VQ
<asdf999> W4l1sh, conseguiu resolver ?
<W4l1sh> Não
<W4l1sh> :/
<W4l1sh> aff cara, era apenas uma permissão
<W4l1sh> Estava como drwx------
<asdf999> W4l1sh, kkkkkk
<W4l1sh> Mano, vou dar um mortão ali e já volto
<asdf999> beleza
<W4l1sh> É uma piada, eoaheoahea
<asdf999> não entendi
<asdf999> sarcasmo ?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de suporte
<astroo-> ola
<W4l1sh> Não, com "mortão" eu quero dizer "suicídio"
<nuno_nunes> what?
<asdf999> W4l1sh, kkkkkkkk
<W4l1sh> Eu perdi quase 4h tentando arrumar, um `chmod 775` resolveu tudo
<nuno_nunes> W4l1sh, lol
<nuno_nunes> :d
<nuno_nunes> sucidio ao teu pc :D
<nuno_nunes> se for chmod 777 é leitura e escrita para todos :D :p
<asdf999> W4l1sh, isso é normal no linux
<nuno_nunes> as rolling distros é que dao valor :D
<asdf999> nuno_nunes, gentoo é muito bom
<asdf999> muito rápido
<W4l1sh> Pelo menos eu aprendi a lição
<nuno_nunes> o gentoo nao gosto :D
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o manjaro base arch :D
<nuno_nunes> faz tudo o que eu quero
<asdf999> nuno_nunes, gentoo te ensina muito sobre o linux
<nuno_nunes> lol
<asdf999> arch também é bom
<nuno_nunes> esse é uma treta para mim
<nuno_nunes> o arch e manjaro sao a mesma coisa :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<nuno_nunes> sudo pacman -Syyu e faz update de tudo
<asdf999> mas gentoo é uma aula de linux por si só
<nuno_nunes> o suporte do gentoo é uma bosta
<nuno_nunes> :D
<asdf999> nuno_nunes, é tudo na internet
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: linguagem...
<asdf999> forum e irc
<asdf999> com gentoo você transforma um trator em uma ferrari
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> nem num lado e nem no outro
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> hahaha
<nuno_nunes> :D
<asdf999> nuno_nunes, tudo que é compilado com cflags será sempre mais rápido que a compilação padrão
<asdf999> se compilar um sistema todo com a cflag -Ofast vai ser muito mais rápido que a compilação padrão
<asdf999> dependendo da versão do gcc
<Geese_Howard> asdf999 | com gentoo você transforma um trator em uma ferrari
<Geese_Howard> isso é folclore
<asdf999> Geese_Howard, eu confirmo isso
<asdf999> e sei que é verdade
<asdf999> usei gentoo por quase 4 anos
<asdf999> e vai depender de como voce gerencia ele para obter essa velocidade
<asdf999> Geese_Howard, percebo que você é um menino muito fraco no linux
<asdf999> muito menininho ainda
<Geese_Howard> nhé
<asdf999> tem muita coisa para aprender
<Geese_Howard> tu que fala abobrinha e eu que sou o menininho
<Geese_Howard> vai na fé aí master chief
<asdf999> Geese_Howard, qual sistema você usa ?
<asdf999> não diga que é o de tela azul
<asdf999> pelo que vejo acredito que você passo o dia todo em joguim no windows 10
<Mangusto> Calma asdf999 , gentoo não é a sua mãe (não entenda como uma ofensa)
<asdf999> Mangusto, kkkkkkkkk... é brincadeira mano
<asdf999> e falando em gentoo foi minha mão por 4 anos bicho
<asdf999> hoje envelheci no trisquel
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de ajuda
<nuno_nunes> :D
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-07
<Eduardo> Boa noite. Sou novo no Linux, acabei de fazer o download diretamente no site.
<Eduardo> Como faço para executar o Sistema Operacional em minha máquina?
<Eduardo> Já que o download me aparece um arquivo .iso
<Mangusto> Instala em um CD/Pen Drive
<Mangusto> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Eduardo> Estou usando uma máquina virtual, dá no mesmo?
<Mangusto> Não entendi
<Eduardo> É pq vou usar o Ubuntu em uma máquina virtual no meu notebook, para não ter que instalar direto no meu HD.
<hggdh> Eduardo: antes de começar: qual a versão de Ubuntu?
<Eduardo> 14.10
<Mangusto> Acho q é melhor baixar a 14.04
<hggdh> Eduardo: jogue fora, e baixe a 14.04.3 de http://releases.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> 14.10 já não mais é suportada.
<Eduardo> Opa, Blz. Valeu
<hggdh> quanto a instalar em uma VM: defina um CDROM apontando para o ISO; defina o boot via ISO; inicie a VM
<Eduardo> Blz, valeu a ajuda aí!
<cptjs> Iae
<cptjs> Boa noite
 * cptjs slaps astroo- around a bit with a large fishbot
<hggdh>   /me prepares to kick cptjs out of the channel
<astroo-> ola
<Beto_> alguem ai esta tendo problemas na atualização do linux
<barna> Beto_, que tipo de problema?
<shallwe> Beto_, boa noite, qual seria o problema?
<Beto_> ele perguntou se eu queria atualizar eu aceitei agora quando inica fica travado
<shallwe> Beto_, pergunta: você tem placa de vídeo amd radeon?
<Beto_> nao
<Beto_> note sansung
<shallwe> deve ser intel então
<Beto_> submit kernel crash signatures...ut..down
<barna> Beto_, vc atualizou os programas ou atualizou a distribuição?
<Beto_> e para de carregar
<Beto_> distribuicao
<shallwe> Beto_, ta então lá no início você deve ter outro ubuntu pra escolher não tem? deve ter algum com versão do kernel 3.19
<Beto_> vou reiniciar e apertar o e para entrar no menu
<barna> +1
<Beto_> opçoes avançadas?
<shallwe> Beto_, isso
<shallwe> mais ou menos por lá procura
<shallwe> e tenta o kernel 3.19
<shallwe> pra gente ver se não foi erro no kernel
<Beto_> linux 3.19.0-32 generic
<shallwe> isso mesmo
<shallwe> roda aí pra ver
<shallwe> se entra
<Beto_> carregando ramdisk
<Beto_> vamos ver
<shallwe> Beto_, blz
<Beto_> deu erro novamente
<shallwe> Beto_, ta então tenta esse 3.19 o outro modo
<shallwe> false alguma coisa
<shallwe> modo recover eu acho
<shallwe> lá vai entrar no modo que você poderá executar algumas tarefaz
<shallwe> tarefas
<Beto_> started gnome display manager ....creen to quit...d  kernel crash signatures ut down
<Beto_> vou tentar crt alt f1
<Beto_> mas nao sei o comando para arrumar
<shallwe> parece erro da placa de vídeo
<Beto_> e como ver
<Beto_> ou arrumar
<shallwe> qual modelo do seu notebook?
<Beto_> sansung i3  15´´
<shallwe> sim mas a numeração modelo etc
<Beto_> modelo codi np270e5e-kd2br
<shallwe> blz deixa eu ver o hardware aqui
<shallwe> a ta é i3 intel HD
<Beto_> isso
<shallwe> pois é, você poderia entrar no ubuntu 3.19 recover ou algo assim lá no começo
<shallwe> ai vai abrir a tela de reparos e tentar algo como pacotes quebrados etc
<MarconM> Noite
<astroo-> ola
<MarconM> Meninas
<MarconM> e Meninos
<MarconM> e Outros
<MarconM> LOL
<astroo-> sou outro eu sei
<Beto_> vamos ver pera
<shallwe> MarconM, boa noite
<shallwe> pq vcs estão acordados essa hora? o.O
<MarconM> shallwe: por que dormir é coisa de fraco
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> bora Codar manolo
<MarconM> alguem aceita café ae ?
<shallwe> kkkk
<shallwe> e durmo pra não ficar velho e ter olheiras :)
<Beto_> tentei executar modografico seguro e nao foi
<Beto_> tentar reparar pacotes
<MarconM> shallwe: estou terminando um projeto no eaglecad
<MarconM> eletronica
<MarconM> fazer um pedal a valvula ... do zero
<MarconM> DIY
<MarconM> \o
<shallwe> Beto_, e quando ele trava o ubuntu você consegue fazer o  ctrl + alt + F6 ou F4 etc?
<shallwe> eaglecad isso é pra fazer circuito impresso?
<Beto_> so tentei o f1
<shallwe> Beto_, acho que teria que ser F4 ou F5
<Beto_> nossa ele achou 19 pacotes com probolemas
<shallwe> pra ver se abre o login
<shallwe> Beto_, a bom então deixa arrumando
<Beto_> f4 é pra que
<shallwe> mas você teria que habilitar a rede antes ai nessa tela
<shallwe> network
<shallwe> F4 F5 são outras telas do ubuntu, mas sem entrar no X digamos assim
<Beto_> acabou mandei continuar inicializando
<shallwe> blz
<Beto_> esta em uma tela preta parado
<shallwe> ta agora tenta ai
<shallwe> o crtl + alt + F5 por exemplo
<shallwe> ve se ele vai abrir
<Beto_> login
<shallwe> abriu? então coloca ai teu nome e depois senha
<Beto_> logou
<shallwe> agora digita ai
<shallwe> X
<shallwe> eda enter
<Beto_> failed
<Beto_> fatal server error
<shallwe> só isso que mostra de erro?
<Beto_> ele salvou um log
<Beto_> mas nao estou achando
<Beto_> make sure an X server isn´t aleready running
<shallwe> Beto_, /var/log/boot
<shallwe> a ta é que vc ta com o X aberto já no f7
<shallwe> F7
<shallwe> mas ta travado lá
<Beto_> mas esta tele preta
<shallwe> pois é
<Beto_> killl x  ?
<shallwe> faz ctrl + alt + backspace
<shallwe> na tela preta
<Beto_> fiz e nao deu7 nada
<Beto_> dei kill x e ele pediu o id
<Beto_> como faço pra saber
<Beto_> ainda exite o x11 ou tem outro configurador que posso usar?
<shallwe> pois é pra não entrar deve ser erro no vídeo, pelo que vi tem bastante gente com bug com a intel
<shallwe> Beto_, não sei bem como fazer, mas se vc voltar amanhã com certeza alguem te ajudará
<shallwe> tem um método que você vê o erro
<shallwe> faz o ubuntu iniciar em modo que você possa ver tudo que está acontecendo na tela
<shallwe> até chegar ao erro
<Beto_> exite um debug
<shallwe> Beto_, na realidade vc tem que reiniciar e la na hora de escolher o ubuntu no boot aperta o E
<shallwe> e editar a linha de comando tirando o "quiet splash"
<shallwe> e depois F10
<Beto_> e qual opcao
<shallwe> aí ele vai entrar no ubuntu aparecendo os escritos
<shallwe> pode aperta o E em cima do ubuntu mesmo
<shallwe> lá no começo
<shallwe> e tenta tirar algo como "quiet splash"
<shallwe> não se preocupa que as alterações feitas aí não são salvas pra sempre é só o tempo do boot mesmo
<Beto_> pronto apaguei o quiet splash
<shallwe> agora F10
<Beto_> pronto
<Beto_> foi direeto
<Beto_> para tela preta
<shallwe> vixi então tem que tirar algo mais
<shallwe> não tem um "ro" tb? no início lá no texto
<shallwe> tira mais esse tb
<Beto_> vou tirar a linha toda
<shallwe> não toda nao
<shallwe> tem coisas importantes
<shallwe> tira só estes que te falei quiet ro etc
<Beto_> blz]
<Beto_> ver 16.04
<shallwe> 16.04 é beta ainda
<shallwe> muito bug
<Beto_> droga
<Beto_> bom agora foi
<Beto_> e nao nabriu a tela preta
<shallwe> foi oq?
<shallwe> entrou no ubuntu?
<Beto_> direto no terminal
<Beto_> sem passar pela tela preta
<shallwe> agora faz login e senha
<shallwe> se ja tem só digita "X" pra entrar
<Beto_> socket createlistener() failed
<Beto_> server already running
<Beto_> (EE)
<shallwe> vixi
<shallwe> cara eu vou ter que dormir, mas volta de manhã, alguem terá dicas melhores
<Beto_> blz
<shallwe> pelo menos os passos vc já sabe pra dar as dicas pro pessoal quando perguntares
<shallwe> boa noite
<astroo-> ciao
<shallwe> :)
<barna> pois isso q só faço fresh install e mantenho meu /home numa partição separada.
<Beto_> boa noite
<Beto_> putz :(
<barna> ontem eu briquei meu sistema (fui eu q fiz m...), num pensei 2x, formatei o /, instalei de novo e fui feliz.
<Beto_> se este lixo nao fosse tao leve eu trocava
<barna> demorou pro ubuntu colocar o /home numa partição separada por defalt! o debian 8 e opensuse 13 ja fazem isso!
<barna> leve?
<Beto_> o sistema e leve
<barna> kai
<Beto_> leve, nao é pesado[
<Beto_> tipo roda rapido
<barna> então, instala de novo.
<Beto_> é mas eu vou perder tudo
<Beto_> e tem coisa importante
<Beto_> tem algum configurador de video
<Beto_> ficar usando o mc é ruim
<barna> mc?
<barna> tens q fazer o backup do /home
<Beto_> :(
<Beto_> eu reinstalei ubuntum desktop
<barna> Beto_, dica, separa o /home numa outra partição, caso tenha q re-instalar de novo sera mais facil.
<Beto_> tipo com uns 300 giga
<Beto_> o video do root subiu
<Beto_> mas o do meuperfil nao
<barna> outra coisa, o ubuntu 15.10 vai deixar de ser atualizado daki alguns meses.
<barna> Beto_, não entendi
<Beto_> eu digitei startx como root e subiu
<Beto_> mas no meu perfil beto nao
<Beto_> deve ser porque tinha o x-box em vez do gnome
<barna> eu já teria desistido de salvar esse sistema a tempos.
<Beto_> kkkk
<Beto_> e perderia tudo?
<barna>  /home separado lembra?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<barna> mavix
<lostnb> Olá pessoal
<lostnb> sou iniciante no linux.
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Geese_Howard> d i a
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> caramba e não tem jeito de eu usar o video da minha ati pr acelerar os videos kkk
<shallwe> nem fazendo e instalando tudo que o site do ubuntu amd radeon fala funciona e pior que instala tudo certinho mas na hora de rodar falha
<mirqui> shalwe , não drivers de vídeo que vc quer ?
<shallwe> mirqui, na realidade esta tudo ok, mas quero usar o video pra acelerar os filmes e videos sabe? pra nao ficar tudo a cargo da cpu que é fraca
<shallwe> ai engasga no full hd
<shallwe> ati usa o vaapi ta ligado?
<shallwe> libva: VA-API version 0.32.0
<mirqui> da uma olhada e vê se te ajuda
<mirqui> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/11/radeon-software-crimson-amd-lanca-novo-software-para-gpus.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Diolinux+%28diolinux%29
<shallwe> mirqui, valeu vamos ver
<shallwe> mirqui, a sim isso eu ja vi no tecmundo mas não saiu ainda
<shallwe> na realidade eu instalei e fiz tudo conforme site oficial e deu certo a instalação dos drivers, mas não funciona quando eu ligo a opção pra acelerar o vídeo na inha de comando
<shallwe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<shallwe> claro que a instalação desse site eu não fiz assim, fiz com o driver adicional do ubuntu que dá no mesmo
<shallwe> só instalei os "sudo apt-get install xvba-va-driver libva-glx1 libva-egl1 vainfo"
<shallwe> que servem pra dar o video hardware accelerator
<mirqui> xii , e ai , nada então ?
<shallwe> digitei vainfo deu tudo certo e tal, mas quando uso não funciona kkk, vai ver minha placa não é compatível estranho
<mirqui> tenta baixar este programa , o grinmom
<shallwe> é que hoje em dia qualquer processador roda full hd sem precisar do hardware de vídeo, mas como eu tenho 1ghz de processador aí é fogo
<shallwe> mirqui, isso não foi lançado ainda
<shallwe> é só final do mês
<mirqui> ahaha ai é ruim
<mirqui> mas guarda o link
<shallwe> é uma pena pois tenho uma radeon 6290 me sugando 400mb da minha ram pra nada kkk
<shallwe> e não tenho como tirar esses 400mb é fixo
<shallwe> ai sobra 1600 mb de ram pro resto
<shallwe> e detalhe não posso fazer upgrade de ram pq é soldado na placa
<mirqui> se tú não conseguir acessar tudo , mês que vem tú tenta com este programa
<Mangusto> Cara, eu estou usando o xrandr e quando eu aperto "delete" a configuração sai
<shallwe> mirqui, sim vou ficar de olho mas vou mesmo valeu :)
<mirqui> não sabia que a placa de vídeo podia fazer isto
<mirqui> vc usa o chromium ou chrome ?
<Guest53876> ola
<Guest53876> estou com problemas na isntala;'ao de programas
<Guest53876> o erro e o seguinte
<Guest53876> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<Guest53876> como resolver ajuda ai
<shallwe> Guest53876, tenta no terminal digitar
<shallwe> sudo apt-get install -f
<shallwe> vou ter que sair mas fica essa dica
<Guest53876> ja tentei isso
<Guest53876> muito obrigado mas n funciona
<Guest53876> alguem mais ai que pode me ajudar
<Guest53876> sudo apt-get install -f
<Guest53876> n funcionou
<Geese_Howard> Guest53876: qual o erro?
<Geese_Howard> Guest53876: "n funcionou" não ajuda a te ajudar
<Geese_Howard> Guest53876: você misturou repositórios? saiu colocando ppas não oficiais?
<Guest53876> n sou iniciante
<Guest53876> mas acho q n mechi com isso
<Guest53876> meu ubuntu [e o 14.10
<Geese_Howard> Guest53876: explicado
<Geese_Howard> Guest53876: o 14.10 não é mais suportado e seus repositórios estão desativados
<Geese_Howard> Guest53876: opções: recomendo downgrade para a versão 14.04.3 ou não-recomendo upgrade para a versão 15.10 [com suporte até Julho/2016]
<Geese_Howard> Guest53876: have a nice day!
<Guest53876> sim ja baixei a 14.04
<Guest53876> e vou instalar par ver se resolve
<Geese_Howard> Guest53876: boa sorte
<Guest53876> muito obrigado
<Guest53876> depois eu volto
<Geese_Howard> http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/06/linux-ransomware-is-now-attacking-webmasters/
<BETO> alguem tem um isso bom do linux
<BETO> o meu foi pra caralho ontem
<BETO> e eu vou montar um pendriver
<BETO> para instalar novamente
<BETO> iso
<shallwe> BETO, o ubuntu 14.04
<shallwe> grava com o persistente sabe o que é isso?
<BETO> nao
<shallwe> reserva um lugar no pendrive pra salvar as alterações feitas enquanto usa ele no pendrive
<BETO> porque a 14.04 e nao a 15
<BETO> esta aqui ne Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<shallwe> BETO, pq a 14.04 é LTS ou seja a versão de mais suporte
<BETO> mas eu vou instalar na minha maquina
<BETO> meu sistema morreu
<shallwe> BETO, isto
<shallwe> esta mesmo, mas claro vc pode usar outras tb
<BETO> ontem alguem me comentou para realizar uma particao para o home
<shallwe> só lembrando que as outras versões por exemplo o 14.10 acaba o suporte quando sai a 15.10 entende?
<shallwe> isso mesmo
<shallwe> cria uma partição a mais, formata como ext4 e escolhe usar como /HOME
<shallwe> e depois outra partição / pra instalar o linux
<BETO> blz
<shallwe> qualquer coisa só chamar
<BETO> vc me recomenda algum link para baixar o iso
<BETO> You can download ISOs from:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.3/ (Ubuntu Desktop and Server)  http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.3/release/ (Ubuntu Cloud Server)  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04.3/ (Ubuntu Netboot)  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/14.04.3/release/ (Ubuntu Core)  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/ (Edubuntu DVD)  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.
<BETO> eu vi estes
<BETO> mas sei la
<shallwe> BETO, mas não tem problema voce pode usar o 15.10
<shallwe> só estou falando que o 14.04 é mais estável pois está já aqui a anos
<shallwe> o 15.10 é novo, se vc vai usar pra desktop uso tudo bem, se for pra trabalho recomendo o 14.04
<BETO> é mas o editor de video funciona bem?
<shallwe> qual editor?
<leo__> Ola bom dia
<shallwe> ola bom dia
<leo__> quero mudar a linguagem para portugues
<leo__> acabei de instalar
<shallwe> leo__, ubuntu 14.04?
<leo__> isto
<shallwe> leo__, na configuração do sistema
<shallwe> entra em idiomas
<leo__> sim
<shallwe> suporte a idiomas lá vc instala
<leo__> ta instalado, mas não se aplica a todo sistema
<shallwe> leo__, quando vc abre ali o suporte a idiomas automaticamente ele já pede pra instalar uns pacotes adicionais
<shallwe> já aconteceu isso?
<leo__> ja sim
<shallwe> e qual programa que não fica em portugues?
<leo__> agora vou faze update e aparece para verificar conecção
<leo__> to conectado com vc
<leo__> todo o sistema operacional, nomes de links e aplicativos e menus
<shallwe> leo__, estão em inglês?
<leo__> menos o explorer
<leo__> sim
<shallwe> explorer que isso?
<leo__> kkk
<leo__> files
<shallwe> ta e la no suporte a idiomas o portugues do brasil está em primeiro lugar?
<shallwe> como padrão?
<leo__> ta sim
<shallwe> leo__, e vc viu que ali na barra lá em cima tem ali PT ou EUA tb né?
<leo__> ta pt
<shallwe> lá perto do relógio etc
<leo__> ta sim
<leo__> PT
<shallwe> então na hora de instalar você escolheu ingles e instalou? ou já instalou o brasileiro direto?
<leo__> brasileiro mesmo
<leo__> mas o que acho mais importante neste momento
<shallwe> outra coisa, por acaso você já clicou ali no suporte a idiomas em português )brasil) e clicou no botao "aplicar a todo o sistema"?
<leo__> e o update
<leo__> claro
<shallwe> e depois disse reiniciou?
<leo__> não
<shallwe> a sim vc precisa reiniciar
<shallwe> pelo menos fazer login de novo
<leo__> blz
<leo__> vou tenta, obrigadão
<shallwe> blz
<MarconM> bom dia
<Mangusto> Qual o motivo para gravar nossas conversas  ? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/03/%23ubuntu-br.html
<Mangusto> Entendi, deixa quieto
<MarconM> '-'
<Beto> criando pendriver para instalar linux
<Beto> que chatise
<omelete> qual a dificuldade?
<Renan> Boa tarde pessoal, gostaria de saber se tem uma forma de deixar 100% traduzido o ubuntu, pois tem muitas coisas em ingles ainda
<Geese_Howard> Renan: não é possível 100%
<Renan> Geese_Howard, existe uma previsão do ubuntu 14.10 ficar 100% portugues?
<Geese_Howard> Renan: ubuntu 14.10 nem é mais suportado
<Geese_Howard> Renan: e essa previsão depende da galera participar e ajudar a traduzir
<Geese_Howard> Renan: ou seja, tende a zero
<Renan> entendi, opa acabei de lêr ali em cima o melhor é o 14.04.2 ou o 15.10
<Renan> eu acabei de começar a entrar no mundo Linux, qual você indica?
<Mangusto> 14.04
<Renan> beleza, obrigado Pessoal!
<Mangusto> "recomendado para iniciantes"
<Renan> posso só fazer uma ultima pergunta?
<Renan> "recomendado para iniciantes"? qual a diferença?
<Mangusto> Qual a diferença entre as versões ?
<Renan> diferença de versões sei que é algumas funcionalidades
<Geese_Howard> Renan: atualizações
<Renan> mas tipo "recomendado para iniciantes"
<Renan> por ser mais fácil de mexer?
<Geese_Howard> Renan: quanto mais atualizado mais propenso a bugs
<Geese_Howard> Renan: tanto faz
<Geese_Howard> Renan: tudo igual
<Renan> aah entendi
<Geese_Howard> Renan: depende mais de você do que da versão
<Renan> aa show
<Renan> muito obrigado Geese_Howard e Mangusto.
<Renan> agradeço muito.
<Renan> já estou baixando a 14.04 então
<Renan> e fazer um downgrade
<Geese_Howard> Renan: boa sorte
<hggdh> Renan: uma versão LTS é recomendada para iniciantes por ser uma versão mais estável, e com cincoanos de suporte. As versões intermediárias -- apesar de serem estáveis -- são em preparação para a LTS seguinte, e tem suporte por 9 meses
<hggdh> Mangusto: o log do canal foi solicitado pelos (então) administradores do canal várioas anos atras. A maioria dos canais Ubuntu tem log.
<hggdh> Mangusto: eu não vejo problemas nos logs, e eles, assim, vão continuar.
<Renan> show hggdh ótima explicação
<Renan> to indo nessa
<Renan> vlw
<Mangusto> Explicação ? Isso está mais para uma justificação
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<Renan> hehehe vdd
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Geese_Howard> tarrde
<lostnb> Pessoal, estou iniciando no linux, mas tenho um titinho de conhecimento do linux, sei como funciona, é uma boa ideia iniciar no ubuntu ou partir logo pro Debian?
<lostnb> instalei o Debian eu meu note, mas não consegui instalar o drive de vídeo por nada... nem pelo site oficial consegui drive
<barna> lostnb, debian é lindo mas é pra quem sabe o q ta fazendo ou tem muuuuuuuuito tempo e saco pra ficar configurando.
<barna> se tua intensão é inciar no mundo linux, indico começar pelo ubuntu e ir pro debian mais tarde.
<lostnb> entendi, é isso que vou fazer
<lostnb> quero aprender mesmo a usar o Debian lá pra frente, e tbm acho o CentOS um OS perfeito pra fazer servidor de jogo, web.. essas coisas
<barna> já tentei voltar pro debian algumas vezes, mas sempre fico sem saco/tempo e acabo ficando no ubuntu mesmo.
<lostnb> então desktop é Debian, pra fazer minhas besteira e teste é CentOS
<barna> lostnb, a quanto tempo ta no mundo linux?
<lostnb> eu nunca fiquei no linux, sempre algo me faz ir pro windows, até mesmo jogo impossível de ser emulado no linux... ou editores de imagem por exemplo, eu tenho só um pouco de conhecimento pq antigamente eu ficava futucando
<barna> tendi....
<lostnb> e tenho mania de baixar as iso das distro, sempre pra ficar testando, vendo como é... conhecimento eu tenho pouquíssimo
<barna> então começa pelo ubuntu pra se ambientar
<lostnb> sim
<lostnb> ontem eu instalei o plan
<lostnb> plank...
<barna> Seja Bem Vindo!
<lostnb> ai nao iniciava com o sistema
<lostnb> tentei configurar pelo terminal
<lostnb> vendo tutorial
<lostnb> no fim das contas
<barna> esse canal foi minha grande escola.
<lostnb> usei o modo gráfico :'(
<lostnb> eu nem sabia q tinha um chat desse, achei ontem...
<barna> :)
<barna> eu to logado aki a 7 anos!
<lostnb> caramba
<lostnb> saiu do windows totalmente?
<barna> sim a 6 anos não entro num ruindows.
<barna> desdo lançamento do ubuntu 9.04
<lostnb> eita, vc é programador ou algo do tipo?
<barna> nops, sou fotografo.
<KurtKraut> lostnb, Conheço muita gente que não é da área de TI que só usa Linux, meu advogado por exemplo.
<lostnb> entendo
<lostnb> eu nao conheço ninguem pessoalmente q usa linux
<lostnb> eu tava procurando alternativa pro adobe fireworks
<barna> donde és lostnb ?
<lostnb> pq eu quero sair do windows um pouco
<lostnb> Rio de Janeiro
<lostnb> e vc?
<barna> BH
<lostnb> eu me arrependo de muitas coisas q deixei de fazer
<lostnb> conheço o linux des de novo
<lostnb> já usei em live cd
<lostnb> kalango, conectiva
<lostnb> esses antiguinhos
<barna> vc é da mesma época q eu então.
<lostnb> me arrependo de não ter aprendido cedo a programar e ter usado linux
<lostnb> q idade vc tem?
<barna> 34
<lostnb> ou 10 anos mais novo
<barna> ou?
<lostnb> sou*
<lostnb> 24 anos
<barna> c começo novo mesmo.
<lostnb> se eu soubesse que o tempo voava... teria aprendido Debian como desktop, centos para serviço e html/css/js... essas coisas
<barna> pois é,
<barna> hoje tenho uma produtora audio visual, usando 95% linux, acredito q até o meio da ano q vem cheguemos a 99%.
<lostnb> muito bom
<barna> kra se tivesse suite adobe pra linux 100% das pessoas do audio visual q conheço usariam linux.
<lostnb> eu não saio completamente do win por esses motivo, nao tem como eu sair assim, to com dual aqui, tenho que me adaptar ao ambiente ainda...
<lostnb> gimp no lugar de ps, nao sei nada de gimp
<lostnb> tenho q me acostumar
<lostnb> eu jogo um jogo as vezes, que só da no windows... é o Ragnarok, nem com wine entra
<lostnb> e acho feio usar wine
<barna> eu ainda uso ps sobre wine no ubuntu, pq tem coisas q não consigo fazer no gimp
<barna> lostnb, as vezes o playonlinux funciona
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<lostnb> entao quase sempre vou usar dual
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o windows por outros motivos :d
<lostnb> já tentei num tempo atrás
<lostnb> não pegou n
<lostnb> e tipo, tem jogo privado com segurança, e sei q nao vai rodar no linux
<lostnb> tem que ser algo bem programado pra enganar o programa, pra ele achar q ta mesmo no ambiente win
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> eu jogo mettin2 e no linux nao da:S
<lostnb> eu to quase instalando wine e tentando usar fireworks e photoshop kk
<barna> lostnb, aki o pscs5 portable rola ok no wine.
<Mangusto> lostnb, Qual é o problema em fazer um dualboot ?
<backtin> Gente!
<lostnb> eu uso dualboot
<lostnb> win10 com ubuntu xfce
<nuno_nunes> veja isto: https://appdb.winehq.org/
<backtin> Alguem sabe me dizer se no Lubuntu tem um lançador de aplicativos igual no Kubuntu. No Kubuntu eu apertava ALT + F2 e digitava o nome do programa e ele abria. No Lubuntu eu não consegui achar esse recurso.
<nuno_nunes> lostnb, veja isto: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25607
<lostnb> vou olhar
<nuno_nunes> cs 13
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Geese_Howard> backtin: da uma olhada na dock do lxde
<Geese_Howard> backtin: *documentação
<Geese_Howard> backtin: olhando aqui parece que deveria ser o mesmo Alt+F2
<Geese_Howard> backtin: pode ter sido mudado acidentalmente, olhe em (~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml)
<lostnb> nuno, não entendi pra que esse site, desculpa minha falta de experiencia, mas isso é um PS modificado para rodar com wine?
<Geese_Howard> backtin: FONTE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<backtin> poxa, tem hora que é um saco ficar usando o mouse. esse recurso do Kubuntu é muito bom. Queria ter ele no Lubuntu
<Geese_Howard> backtin: realmente, no fluxbox é a mesma coisa
<lostnb> back, não tem como vc fazer sua hotkey?
<Geese_Howard> lostnb: acabei de mostrar
<backtin> mas não da
<Geese_Howard> ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<nuno_nunes> backtin, o pc é novo
<nuno_nunes> tente fazer alt+fn+f2
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Geese_Howard> ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<nuno_nunes> alguns notebooks vem marados agora :D
<nuno_nunes> Geese_Howard, diz a ele para ver aquilo que disse
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: já falei uai
<nuno_nunes> tente fazer as seguintes teclas
<backtin> o que eu faco dentro desse arquivo? ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<Geese_Howard> backtin: advinha
<nuno_nunes> atl+fn+f2
<nuno_nunes> :D
<backtin> atl+fn+f2 não da
<nuno_nunes> lostnb, isso é para veres a versao que corre no winelol
<nuno_nunes> -:d
<nuno_nunes> :D
<lostnb> a tecla fn acho  que não "lida" no software, e sim no hardware
<lostnb> tenta usar ctrl, alt... mas fn n
<lostnb> ou estou errado?
<lostnb> eu to olhando o site ainda
<Geese_Howard> lostnb: fn lida no hardware se o software suportar
<Geese_Howard> lostnb: infelizmente não é direto
<Geese_Howard> lostnb: tanto que tem notebook onde as teclas de volume não funcionam, ou as teclas de brilho, ou as teclas de wifi on/off, etc
<nuno_nunes> lostnb, ha pcs novos
<nuno_nunes> que as teclas sao configuradas como multimedia
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Geese_Howard> multimedia, bateria, cooler, mute, pad-off
<Geese_Howard> entre outros
<Geese_Howard> print screen
<nuno_nunes> Geese_Howard, é verdade
<nuno_nunes> o packetbell tem que usar o fn :D
<Geese_Howard> Nando_: o que é packetbell?
<Geese_Howard> ops
<Geese_Howard> e saiu...
<Castrilla> Boa tarde.
<Castrilla> Alquem pode me ajudar
<barna> Castrilla,
<Castrilla> barna:
<barna> se não soubermos o q precisa, não saberemos se podemos ajudar
<Castrilla> Cara me da uma ajuda to p da vida
<barna> Castrilla, digita sudo apt-get update no terminal q vai resolver!
<Castrilla> Fiz um pendriver de boot do centos e to dando chmod 777 mas a po... fica falando que é so leitura não deixa mudar a permissão
<Castrilla> barna: pode ajudar
<barna> Castrilla, chmod onde?
<Castrilla> em um diretorio que esta dentro do meu pendriver de boot
<Geese_Howard> uati
<Castrilla> sudo chmod 777 /media/castrilla/CentOS\ 7\ x86_64/isolinux/
<Castrilla> chmod: alterando permissões de “/media/castrilla/CentOS 7 x86_64/isolinux/”: Sistema de arquivos somente para leitura
<Castrilla> que saqco cara
<Castrilla> to quase desistindo desta mer...
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: desista, e não aprenda
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: como você está efetuando a montagem do pendrive?
<barna> Castrilla, tenta um sudo su (enter)  chmod 777 /media/castrilla/CentOS\ 7\ x86_64/isolinux/ (enter)
<Castrilla> Geese_Howard: em ca porra eu desisto
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: automática? como usuário comum?
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: monte como root
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: com todas as permissões de rw (read-write)
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: mount /dev/sdb1 /media/castrilla [por exemplo]
<barna> isso era minha segunda opção Geese_Howard . :)
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: você deve conferir qual o dispositivo correto para o seu caso? sdb? sdc? sdd?
<Castrilla> Geese_Howard: sou cabaço so sei dar root com sudo não sei entrar no sistema com root
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: não sei quantos dispositivos de disco você tem
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: sudo su -
<Castrilla> 2
<Castrilla> Ja esta assim
<Castrilla>   /dev/sdb1 /media/castrilla
<hggdh> Castrilla: não importa quão estressado, cuide da tua linguagem
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: mas se montou como ro, você terá que desmontar e montar novamente
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: umount /media/castrilla e o mount novamente
<Castrilla> Geese_Howard: como monta como root/
<Castrilla> ?
<hggdh> ou sudo mount -o remount,rw
<Castrilla> hggdh: foi mau não vai se repetir prometo
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: escrevi acima
<Castrilla> Geese_Howard: vou ler
<Castrilla> sudo su chmod 777 /media/castrilla/CentOS\ 7\ x86_64/isolinux/ Nenhuma entrada de passwd para usuário 'chmod'
<Castrilla> Afiii
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> Castrilla, só sudo su
<barna> enter
<Castrilla> a ta
<barna> vc vai assumir o usuario root
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: sua pergunta foi como entrar com root
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: eu disse como
<barna> Castrilla, depois disso vc não precisa colocar sudo na frente, pq vc já é o root
<Castrilla> castrilla-OEM castrilla # chmod 777 /media/castrilla/CentOS\ 7\ x86_64/isolinux/
<Castrilla> chmod: alterando permissões de “/media/castrilla/CentOS 7 x86_64/isolinux/”: Sistema de arquivos somente para leitura
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: você remontou com permissão de escrita?
<Castrilla> umount /dev/sdc1
<Castrilla> mount /dev/sdc1 mount: não foi possível localizar /dev/sdc1 em /etc/fstab ou /etc/mtab
<Castrilla> ;(
<Castrilla> Jisuis
<Castrilla> barna to fazendo errado?
<Castrilla> Geese_Howard: ?
<Geese_Howard> sim
<Geese_Howard> faltou especificar onde montar
<Geese_Howard> mount /dev/sdc1 /media/castrilla/
<Geese_Howard> sdc1 é o que (pendrive)
<Castrilla> isso
<Geese_Howard>  e /media/castrila/ é onde você vai montar
<Castrilla> isso
<barna> Castrilla, umont é pra pasta de destinho
<barna> Castrilla, despois do /dev/sdc1 tem q colocar a pasta de destino
<Castrilla> mount /dev/sdc1 /media/castrilla/ mount: dispositivo de blocos /dev/sdc1 é protegido contra gravação; montando somente para leitura
<barna> ex: mount /dev/sdc1 /pasta/de/montagem
<Castrilla> barna: ai caramba meu dues
<Castrilla> Geese_Howard: salve velho acho que não vai rolar ele ta contra min ;(
<Castrilla> linux não gosta de min
<barna> Castrilla, se vc tiver calma rola sim
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: seu pendrive é protegido contra gravação?
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: você é o segundo caso que aparece isso
<Castrilla> Geese_Howard: cara eu pequei a iso do centos e o proprio mint se encaregou de fazer o pendriver com boot e o sistema agora se ele deu so leitura não sei como ver isso
<Castrilla> Sem falar que tentei 5x fazer o donload e toda ora a isso vem com erro
<barna> Castrilla, pergunta, pq vc precisa mudar a permissão dessa pasta?
<Castrilla> Não sei se e por causa da minha rede lenta (2mega)
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: vocẽ tem certeza que o pendrive é /dev/sdc1 ?
<Castrilla> barna: pera ai
<Castrilla> Ta dando este mesmo erro aqui no centos
<Castrilla> ISOLINUX 4.01 debian-20100714 ETCD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<Castrilla> No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
<Castrilla> boot: _
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: você tem dois hds nessa sua máquina?
<Castrilla> Ai falei com uns caras na gringa e me diseram para faser isso
<Castrilla> just rename folder on flash drive: isolinux -> syslinux, I also needed to rename the isolinux.bin and isolinux.cfg files in the syslinux folder to syslinux.bin and syslinux.cfg and then it works.
<Castrilla> não so um interno cheio de bad block e o pendriver
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: então pq usou sdc1 ?
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: quem é sda e quem é sdb?
<Castrilla> Geese_Howard: quando plugo o pendriver ele ja monta no altomatico em sdc1
<barna> Castrilla, sabes usar o pastebin? pra enviar saidas grandes aki?
<Geese_Howard> Castrilla: por isso odeio automagicos
<Castrilla> pastebin? cara eu vi um site na demosn web com este nome mas não sei oque é isso não
<Castrilla> nunca usei
<Castrilla> demons web
<Castrilla> *
<barna> Ubuntu Pastebin
<barna> desculpa, paste.ubuntu.com/
<barna> vc entra lá, coloca seu nome, cola o texto e clica em paste,
<barna> copia o link do navegador e cola pra gente aki, eu clico no link e leio o que vc colou, tendeu?
<barna> pra não encher o canal de textos.
<barna> Castrilla, manda um pastebin pra gente do comando sudo fdisk -l
<barna> e me fala o caminha que o pendrive ta montado
<Castrilla> This field is required.?
<Castrilla> oque é o poster: ? meu nome? e Syntax:?
<Mangusto> Passa tudo isso
<barna> Castrilla, poster = seu nick ou nome
<barna> Castrilla, syntax deixa como está.
<Castrilla> coloquei meu nick (castrilla)  e deixei em text onli e não deu nada ficou em branco a parte Content:
<Castrilla> gente desculpa minha burrice mas uso linux a mezes e ainda tenho muito a aprender
<barna> Castrilla, na parte coment: vc vai colar o q eu te pedi.
<Castrilla> sudo fdisk -l
<barna> Castrilla, ok, Seja Bem Vindo ao Mundo Linux e tenha calma! ;)
<Mangusto> No terminal
<Mangusto> Clica ctrl+alt+t
<Mangusto> e digita nessa tela
<barna> isso Castrilla , da esse comando, copia o resultado e cola no coment e clica em paste!
<barna> Castrilla, ta ai ainda?
<Castrilla> Oi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Castrilla> ele abriu uma pagina da net quando cliquei em donwload
<Castrilla> com a info que coloquei la
<Castrilla> vc quer que eu te mande um txt com a info
<Castrilla> Disco /dev/sdc: 8283 MB, 8283750400 bytes
<Castrilla>  /dev/sdc1 0 8419327     4209664    0  Vazia
<Castrilla>  /dev/sdc2            2148       14951        6402   ef  EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<Castrilla>  /dev/sdc1p1   *           0     8419327     4209664    0  Vazia
<Castrilla> dev/sdc1p2            2148       14951        6402   ef  EFI (FAT-12/16/32
<barna> Castrilla, PASTEBIN!!!!
<barna> é justamente pra isso q ele existe, pra não ficar enchendo aki de LIXO!!!
<Castrilla> barna: vou tentar novamente
<barna> Castrilla, vc tem q mandar o link né???
<Castrilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13163872/plain/
<barna> agora sim
<Castrilla> ?
<Castrilla> Ok
<Castrilla> barna e ai?
<Castrilla> astroo-: salve
<astroo-> ola
<barna> Castrilla, ok, visto.
<barna> Castrilla, vc sabe onde o pendrive ta montado?
<barna> se sim, me fala .
<barna> o caminho
<Castrilla>  /media/castrilla (dev/sdc1)
<barna> ok, ta montado o pendrive certo?
<Castrilla> Sim
<Castrilla> Certo
<barna> Castrilla, da o comando sudo mount -o remount,rw
<barna> Castrilla, ai tenta mudar a permissão
<Castrilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13164023/plain/
<Castrilla> Via ai barnabe
<barna> ok
<barna> vc ta como root ou usuario?
<Castrilla> tentei nos dois
<Castrilla> mesma resposta
<hggdh> bem, eu não sei o que criou os filesystems no pendrive (que parece-me ser /dev/sdc). Mas não vejo nada  mostrando um sistema instalado
<barna> sai do root (comando exit)
<barna> hggdh, o pendrive ta em gpt, no fdisk não mostra, teria q usar o parted, mas ta dicifil a comunicação, por isso não pedi.
<Castrilla> C quer entrar aqui na minha maquina?
<barna> Castrilla, da outro comando e pastebin pra gente.   sudo parted -l
<Castrilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13164149/plain/
<hggdh> barna: a partição marcada como bootable esta vazia
<Castrilla> hggdh: quan entro no pen mostra conteudo la tanto é que entro nos diretorios
<Castrilla> baixei 5x a iso do Centos aqui en casa e todas deram pau esta ainda consequi gravar no pendriver e sera que ela não esta com pau tambem e por isso estes erros todos?
<barna> Castrilla, como q vc colocou a iso no pendrive?
<barna> Castrilla, pq vc num testa a iso numa maquina virtual? pra ver se ta funcionando.
<hggdh> pode ser, não sei. Afinal, este é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu, não ao CentOS...
<Castrilla> barna: meu pc e muito fraco não aquenta virtualizar
<Castrilla> hggdh: so to tentando fazer um pendriver de boot
<barna> sim hggdh, to ajudando ele a montar com rw uma pasta no pendrive usando ubuntu, por isso continuei o suporte por aki, se não teria ido pra outro canal tipo ##ubuntu-offtopic (ou outro)
<Castrilla> barna: eu cliquei na iso e o proprio mint fez isso
<barna> Castrilla, seu computador suporte sistema 64bits?
<Castrilla> sim
<Castrilla> estou com 64
<lorival> boa noite...
<barna> boas
<Castrilla> ele é um celerom de dois nucleos
<Castrilla> lorival: boa
<barna> Castrilla, quanto de ram?
<lorival> gostaria de saber de um programa para ubuntu q converta o vídeo e q grave numa mídia de DVD p/ rodar em aparelho de DVD...
<Castrilla> acho que um gb mas o hd ta ferrado so da para rodar linux
<astroo-> ola...
<lorival> já tentei usar o Bombono e ñ consegui
<barna> lorival, devede
<lorival> o k3b e o gravador de disco...
<lorival> barna, "devede" é um programa? rs
<barna> lorival, sim
<barna> cria os menus e tudo o mais
<barna> tem na central de programas
<lorival> valeu, vou olha agora...
<barna> Castrilla, pensando aki
<barna> Castrilla, vamos lá de novo?
<lorival> barna, p/ o formato correto é NTSC ou PAL? =D
<Castrilla> barna: sim cara oque vc precissa?
<barna> ixi num lembro lorival, fazem anos q não uso DVD, mas no google tem essa info facil.
<barna> Castrilla, primeiro desmonte o pendrive. comando sudo umount /media/castrilla
<Castrilla> lorival: qual o formato do video que vc tem para gravar o dvd?
<barna> Castrilla, pedido, quando vc for copia e colar pro pastebin, copia a primeira linha, q tem seu nome e o comando dado, isso ajuda nois.
<Geese_Howard> lorival: depende do sua tv/aparelho-dvd
<Castrilla> barna ok
<lorival> castrilla: o vídeo tá em mp4
<Castrilla> barna: ja desmontei
<barna> Castrilla, agora da o comando: sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/castrilla -o umask=000
<Castrilla> lorival: sua tv é smart?
<lorival> castrilla: ñ
<Castrilla> barna: castrilla@castrilla-OEM ~ $ sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/castrilla -o umask=000
<Castrilla> mount: o dispositivo especial /dev/sdb2 não existe
<barna> desculpe
<barna> Castrilla, agora da o comando: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/castrilla -o umask=000
<lorival> é de um amigo... ele tem o costume de usar dvds pirateado kkk, desses q se compra na rua
<Castrilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13164641/plain/
<Castrilla> lorival: da apra rodar o video direto na tv dele se vc souber se é smart se não for fala para ele comprar um chorme cast eu tenho é otimou ou então envestir em uma raspberry pi eu tenho é otimo
<Castrilla> raspberry pi com openelec eu tenho é otimo
<barna> Castrilla, ok, fas de novo o camando sudo parted -l , no final aperta Y pra ele mostrar o resto das infos do pendrive e pastebin
<lorival> ahh vlww
<lorival> obrigado pela ajuda, boa noite
<barna> boa
<Castrilla> barna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13164734/plain/
<barna> Castrilla, kra, me parece q seu pendrive ta com algum problema!
<barna> eu não sei usar gpt, pode ser o pendrive, pode ser eu q não sei
<Castrilla> barna seu eu formatar ele em ext4 e fiser denovo da certo?
<Castrilla> ou não ten nada a ver
<barna> acho q não funciona.
<Castrilla> barna como vc faria um pen de boot?
<Castrilla> oque vc usaria?
<Castrilla> eu fui meio no altomatico saco
<Castrilla> sacou*
<barna> eu formataria a tabela de partição pra msdos e criaria uma pastiçãp fat32 e colocaria a iso com unetbooting
<Castrilla> unebooting e um programa?
<barna> sim
<Picasso_-_> pessoal existe odin pro linux? Um programa semelhante?
<barna> uso ele pra gerar pendrive de boot
<barna> funciona em qualquer OS
<Castrilla> barna: vou formatar e faser novamente
<barna> Picasso_-_, tem um semelhante, não lembro o nome.
<barna> Castrilla, ou entrão usaria o dd (programa) pra fazer o pendrive
<barna> Castrilla, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/dd-Instalacao-correta-do-GNULinux-em-pendrive
<Castrilla> barna: o unetbooting ja ta isntalado aque
<Picasso_-_> hum...
<Picasso_-_> lendo aqui http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/01/jodin3-como-instalar-o-odin-no-ubuntu.html
<barna> massa Picasso_-_ conhecia esse não
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<Picasso_-_> é o jodin.
<nuno_nunes> lol
<barna> boa noite nuno_nunes
<Castrilla> barna: muito legal o unetbootin ele faz o donload e faz o pen direto
<Castrilla> pena não ter o centos 7 nele
<barna> Castrilla, mas vc pode colocar uma iso q vc tenha baixado (ou gerado q é o meu caso) nele tb.
<nuno_nunes> castrilla eu instalei o centos 7 e tirei :D
<Castrilla> nuno_nunes: pq cara?
<barna> nuno_nunes, ajuda o Castrilla a fazer um pendrive de boot do centos 7 ai
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> no windows ou no linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Picasso_-_> no windows é facinho.
<Picasso_-_> com o rufus, devia existir o rufus pra linux =/
<Picasso_-_> 2 clicks e instala qualquer sistema no pendrive =/
<nuno_nunes> eu nao uso o rufus
<Picasso_-_> ele é muito pro
<nuno_nunes> eu utilizo um sistema com o rufus ao trabalha
<Castrilla> nuno_nunes: porque vc tirou o centos 7?
<nuno_nunes> pk passei para opensuse :D
<nuno_nunes> e tenho 4 linuxs neste pc
<nuno_nunes> e o grub nao detectava o windows
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> :p
<Castrilla> nuno_nunes: to tentando o centos porque me diseram que para empresas ele é o mais usado como zabbix que quero estudar
<nuno_nunes> o centos é baseado no redhat das empresas :D
<nuno_nunes> Picasso_-_, eu uso o rosa image writer para criar as pens usb :D
<Picasso_-_> Hum...
<nuno_nunes> no windows
<nuno_nunes> mas mete a pen em modo raw como não tivesse partições :D
<Castrilla> Acabei perturbando o barna nas minhas tentativas de hoje porque baixei 5x o centos 7 e todos deram pau ai ṕarei de queimar midia e resolvi pular para o penderiver
<Castrilla> nuno_nunes: como faz isso?
<Castrilla> nuno como v baixa a iso?
<nuno_nunes> no website lol
<nuno_nunes> esta la a opção download
<nuno_nunes> www.ubuntu.com
<Castrilla> nuno_nunes: o centos7 vc baixou direto do site?
<Castrilla> nuno_nunes: qual a velocidade de download que vc tem?
<Castrilla> nuno_nunes: ?
<Castrilla> barna: conhece mais algum gerador de pendriver
<nuno_nunes> http://ftp.nluug.nl/os/Linux/distr/CentOS/7.1.1503/isos/x86_64/
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> aff que net
<nuno_nunes> Castrilla, no windows
<nuno_nunes> eu uso este: http://wiki.rosalab.com/en/index.php/Blog:ROSA_Planet/ROSA_Image_Writer
<barna> gerenciador de pendrive??? como assim?
<Castrilla> nuno_nunes: vc não gostou do centos7?
<nuno_nunes> eu já tenho distros a mais aqui lol
<nuno_nunes> xD
<barna> alguem usando nemo ai? to usando aki, achando otimo, mas nas propriedades de arquivos de video e audio não mostra as infos tipo codec, tamanho, bitrate etc... alguma ideia?
<nuno_nunes> :S
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-08
<mmmrugby> boa noite, quero saber como instalar o ubuntu no mac sem o osx
<astroo-> ola
<mmmrugby> ola astro
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<mmmrugby> ok, obrigado
<mmmrugby> já segui varios tutoriais mas não consigo instalar
<Geese_Howard> mmmrugby: onde travou?
<Geese_Howard> mmmrugby: "não consegui é muito vago"
<mmmrugby> ele termina a instalação, porem quando reinicia não encontra a partição para iniciar o linux. e só consigo acessar ela pelo dvd
<Geese_Howard> mmmrugby: e no guia que você segue, o que é dito sobre isso?
<mmmrugby> o mac fica com um pasta ricada no meio como se não encontrasse a partição de inicialização
<mmmrugby> nada
<Geese_Howard> "ricada" uati?
<mmmrugby> riscada
<Geese_Howard> mmmrugby: cara, você precisa rever o passo a passo que vocẽ seguiu
<Geese_Howard> mmmrugby: aparentemente o bootloader não está correto
<mmmrugby> o último foi da viva linux
<Geese_Howard> mmmrugby: ao entrar/acessar via dvd você tentou reescrever novamente o bootloader manualmente?
<mmmrugby> não
<barna> mmmrugby, me passa o link?
<mmmrugby> um minuto, por favor
<barna> mmmrugby, eu estou pra fazer isso aki, um tecnico de mac me falow q tem q jogar o grub na partição gpt do mac
<mmmrugby> só um minuto
<nuno_nunes> ola
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: welcome back!
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa e ajuda
<nuno_nunes> esta net wifi aff
<nuno_nunes> :S
<barna> o mmmrugby ta precisando de ajuda pra instalar um ubuntu num mac
<nuno_nunes> é a net do vizinho
<nuno_nunes> apple não é comigi
<nuno_nunes> mac powerpc ou intel
<barna> nuno_nunes, faz um antena wifi externa, tem vaaaaarios tutos na web, fiz uma aki q funfa blz!
<mmmrugby> não, é no meu mac. porem eu estou no computador de um familiar para verificar io que deu de errado
<mmmrugby> você pode me mandar o link
<nuno_nunes> barna, eu etsou num notebook
<mmmrugby> http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2011/01/08/ubuntu-em-mac/
<nuno_nunes> :S
<mmmrugby> esse foi um dos
<mmmrugby> vou pegar os outros
<barna> antena wifi externa
<nuno_nunes> barna, o problema nao é antena é o proprio router :D
<nuno_nunes> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pdW4DAvJDM
<barna> ai já é questão de junta
<mmmrugby> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2014/02/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-num-mac-os-x/
<nuno_nunes> eu nao tenho apple
<mmmrugby> esse mostra que eu temnho que intalar um dual boot, mas meu mac está sem o osx instalado e não quero instalar
<nuno_nunes> por isso nao vou ajudar
<mmmrugby> obrigado nuno
<nuno_nunes> eu so uso pcs normais
<nuno_nunes> :(
<barna> eu tb. :)
<barna> :(*
<mmmrugby> esse tutorial já fiz, mas quando termina a instalação ele só encherga o osx
<barna> mmmrugby, eu não sei como o mac lida com as partições, mas deveria ter uma só de boot, vc apagou ela?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a pensar em instalar o mac num amd
<mmmrugby> no momento apagueio o hd todo
<mmmrugby> queria começar do zero
<mmmrugby> mas instalar o osx é moleza
<mmmrugby> tudo pela rede
<nuno_nunes> :S
<mmmrugby> como ele não tem bios, não sabe como inicializar uma partição bootavel
<barna> mmmrugby, então deve estar ai o problema, pelo q pouco (quase nada) q sei, a "bios" do mac direciona o boot pra essa tal partição e não pode ser alterado. então acho q vc vai ter q recriar essa partição e instalar o grub nela
<mmmrugby> o mac não tem ~bios
<barna> ok, o XPTO do mec direciona pra essa tal partição
<nuno_nunes> ele tem efi
<mmmrugby> sim
<nuno_nunes> como o uefi
<nuno_nunes> :|
<barna> kra, vamos parar de ficar discutindo o XPTO de qual o nome dado ao sistema q a placa mãe inicia e tentar resolver o problema?
<mmmrugby> obrigado
<barna> como eu falei antes, eu acho q vc vai ter q recriar essa tal partição pra poder instalar o grub nela
<mmmrugby> no video tem que instalar um software para ele reconhecer, depois em uma part separada ele instala.
<mmmrugby> assim que inicia esse software mostra qual partição vc quer iniciar
<mmmrugby> porém, quando não tenho o osx, eu não instalo o software. Entrei aqui para ver se alguém sabe como resolver.
<mmmrugby> talves tenha que ter o osx mesmo
<mmmrugby> igual barna falou
<barna> mmmrugby, vc tem o instalador do mac ai?
<mmmrugby> instala pela rede. é só espetar o cabo de rede que ele instala
<nuno_nunes> eu vou sair
<mmmrugby> obrigado nuno
<nuno_nunes> fiquem bem
<nuno_nunes> daqui nada volto
<mmmrugby> vou instalar
<barna> mmmrugby, vixi, q droga, pq pensei em usar ele só pra criar essa partição, cha eu pergunta pro oraculo q ele sabe como criar essa partição pelo linux
<mmmrugby> para ciar partições o mac tem um software proprio e instalado em seu chipset, só preciso apertar um comando
<barna> mmmrugby, uai, então pronto!
<mmmrugby> uma partição de 2 g para grub ta bom
<barna> 2gb? ta doido? 100mb e ainda vai sobrar muuuuuuuito
<mmmrugby> hummm. blz
<mmmrugby> estou executando, posso ficar logado aqui até terminar?
<barna> mmmrugby, podes ficar logado aki o tempo q quiseres!
<mmmrugby> ]obrigado
<barna> eu fico logado aki todo o tempo que estou no comp, pra ajudar qm tiver precisando!
<Geese_Howard> que meigo
<barna> aki foi minha escola linux, agora é hora de retribuir. (e com isso aprendo ainda mais)
<Geese_Howard> para quem não viu e cuida de servidores sem critério: http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/06/linux-ransomware-is-now-attacking-webmasters/
<mmmrugby> eu estou querendo aprender linux. estava pensando em fazer um curso, vc me recomenda fazer o que para aprender?
<Geese_Howard> mmmrugby: ler a documentação dos programas
<Geese_Howard> mmmrugby: tem o guia foca também: www.guiafoca.org
<Geese_Howard> mmmrugby: acompanhar foruns
<Geese_Howard> mmmrugby: acho que curso mesmo, ainda mais pago, só compensa após uns 6 meses bem usados de linux
<mmmrugby> boa dica
<Geese_Howard> mmmrugby: tenho um conhecido que fez um curso de linux do zero, não aproveitou muito não
<mmmrugby> vou fazer isso
<mmmrugby> vou me dedicar ao linux
<barna> mmmrugby, eu aprendi muuuuito ficando online aki, lendo os papos e tentando ajudar.
<Picasso_-_> melhor forma de aprender linux é usando xD
<barna> mmmrugby, falando nisso, me fala se deu certo seu processo, pq tenho 2 mac pra fazer dual boot na fila aki.
<mmmrugby> to fazendo, mas te aviso
<Geese_Howard> barna: usando o menino de cobaia
<mmmrugby> de boa, ja tentei varias alternativas
<mmmrugby> se der certo....
<barna> uai, aproveitando pra aprender, ajudei o kra sem saber fazer (coisa normal)
<mmmrugby> barna vou instalar manualmente
<mmmrugby> criar 3 partições
<barna> ???
<mmmrugby> uma´para o efi, grub e ./
<barna> mmmrugby, então aprovei e faz uma pro /home tb
<barna> se vc precisar formatar um dia vc mantem seus arquivos pessoais e confs pessoais salvas.
<mmmrugby> vou criar as 4, como vc recomenda a divisão do hd 500gb
<barna> o efi e grub podem ser bem pequenas, o / no meu eu deixo com 20~30gb e da conta de boas o resto pro /home
<barna> mmmrugby, ah, vc tem q criar o swap tb
<mmmrugby> ok
<barna> eu faço swap de 1gb pq quase não uso, mas tem q ter por segurança.
<Geese_Howard> barna: na verdade ele pode optar por fazer a swap via arquivo depois se notar a real necessidade
<Geese_Howard> barna: sem a necessidade de travar o espaço de 1G na tabela de partição
<Picasso_-_> pessoal funciona de boa colocar o repositório kali e instalar os pacotes no ubuntu sem problemas? ou dá zica?
<Geese_Howard> Picasso_-_: zica! zica! zica!
<Picasso_-_> muito obrigado =D
<Geese_Howard> Picasso_-_: não misture repositórios de distros diferentes nunca
<Picasso_-_> entendido ^^
<barna> Geese_Howard, num sabia desse esquema de fazer swap por arquivo no ubuntu (tb nunca pesquisei)
<barna> como q faz?
<Geese_Howard> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<mmmrugby> pessoal não rolou, vou instalar o osx e criar uma partição. depois falo o resultado
<nuno_nunes> ola
<nuno_nunes> de volta
<nuno_nunes> :d
<mmmrugby> kkk
<nuno_nunes> foi alguma piada
<nuno_nunes> ?????
<mmmrugby> não. pq?
<nuno_nunes> riste do nada
<nuno_nunes> :S
<mmmrugby> barna
<barna> mmmrugby, opa
<barna> q deu de errado?
<mmmrugby> fui formatar o hd para instalar o osx e percebi q as partições estão aqui certinhas, porem todas desmontadas
<mmmrugby> não ativas
<mmmrugby> não ativas
<mmmrugby> será que tem que fazer algo?
<lorival> boa noite, gostaria de saber q após o programa Devede fazer a imagem iso, como faço p/ gravar tal arquivo na mídia de dvd?
<lorival> pensei que o programa fazia a conversão e já gravava simultaneamente....
<astroo-> ola
<lorival> astroo: olá
<lorival> vc pode me ajudar?
<Geese_Howard> lorival: pode usar o k3b para fazer isso
<Geese_Howard> lorival: ou o cdrecord (com suporte a dvd ativado)
<lorival> já tentei usar o k3b mas ñ deu certo, ñ sei o q foi... :/
<lorival> nessa minha situação o q eu faço?
<lorival> baixar outro programa e excluir o trabalho já feito?
<Geese_Howard> lorival: qual o erro cara
<Geese_Howard> "não sei o que foi"
<Geese_Howard> posso te recomendar qualquer coisa
<Geese_Howard> outro programa
<Geese_Howard> xcdroast
<Geese_Howard> cdrtools
<Geese_Howard> mas o que garante que esse "não sei o que foi" ocorra novamente?
<Geese_Howard> pq eu também não sei o que aconteceu sem os possíveis erros
<Geese_Howard> pode ser um simples arquivo iso maior que a capacidade do dvd
<lorival> hunf... vou instalar o k3b aqui e ver se consigo fazer
<Geese_Howard> http://fosswire.com/post/2007/11/burning-cd-and-dvd-iso-images-with-cdrecord/
<lorival> enquanto isso outra pergunta.... no meu pc vive aparecendo na barra superior, ao lado do sinal do wi-fi, um triângulo vermelho no qual qnd clico tem uma informação, dizendo q tem problemas na atualização e tal... e dando um comando p/ clicar logo abaixo onde está escrito: Mostrar configurações
<lorival> eu clico lá só q sempre informa q tudo está atualizado...
<barna> lorival, tens q atualizar o sistema
<lorival> depois de um tempo o sinal some
<barna> vai no dash (iniciar) e procurar por atualizador de programas
<lorival> barna: onde é o dash
<lorival> ?
<barna> lorival, iniciar
<barna> o botãozinho do lado esquerdo encima pra abrir os programas.
<lorival> certo, ver aqui
<Geese_Howard> lorival: espero que não esteja usando ubuntu 14.10
<barna> aé tem isso tb
<lorival> tô usando o 15.10
<lorival> só q antes eu usava o 15.04
<lorival> e aparecia
<lorival> qnd cliquei ele me levou a atualizar o pc
<lorival> passando p/ o 15.10
<lorival> ué, no botão iniciar ñ era p/ digitar "dash"?
<barna> dash é o nome do botão iniciar no ubuntu
<Picasso_-_> pessoal já foi resolvido no ubuntu 15.xx o problema de vídeo da amd? Aqui fica passando umas linhas nos vídeos uma m... tem como arrumar isso?
<barna> Picasso_-_, ouvi dizer q o 15.10 tem um role novo pras AMDs, mas não testei pq (graças a deus) não tenho nenhuma AMD aki, só nvidia
<Geese_Howard> barna: é nóis!
<Geese_Howard> só louco para comprar amd
<barna> pior q amd acho q so as sis
<Geese_Howard> barna: sis nem é placa
<Geese_Howard> barna: mas sis, via, unichrome realmente são piores que amd
<Geese_Howard> barna: o problema é o preço
<barna> aquelas onboard desgr..........s
<lorival> ahh... hehehe entendi barna
<Picasso_-_> 15.10 tá de boa? ou ainda em testes?
<barna> Picasso_-_, é um non-LTS, daki 1 ano é descontinuado, bom pra testes.
<Picasso_-_> ah =s
<lorival> geese, tentei aqui... ñ foi
<lorival> aparece uma caixa de erro
<barna> Picasso_-_, estavel agora é a 14.04 e a proxima será a 16.04
<Picasso_-_> Entendi, :D
<hggdh> barna: 9 meses. 15.10 será descontinuada em Julho 2016
<barna> ops.... valeu pela correção
<Geese_Howard> o cara não fala o erro
<Picasso_-_> complicado heuheuehue
<Geese_Howard> assistir cosmos
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Junior> Oiii
<Junior> Nao consigo instalar nada
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Fabiano> sou iniciante, estou com o ubuntu na versao 14.10. como atualizo pra versao 14.04.3
<Geese_Howard> Fabiano: não atualiza, você precisa reinstalar. É o método mais fácil e seguro.
<Fabiano> Geese obrigado. Ja estou baixando ?D
<Geese_Howard> Fabiano: boa sorte
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boa tarde manoos
<xGrind> shallwe, boa
<Victor> Olá?
<Guest88157> Olá. eu atualizei meu ubuntu para 15.04 , desde desse momento ele começou a aprasentar problemas na hora de conectar com o wifi, queria saber se temalguma forma de arruma isso.
<Vico> Boa tarde
<CrYt0-BR> Boa tarde
<Vico> Estou com problema para usar acentuacao e cedilha no ubuntu
<Vico> Alguem pode me ajudar nisso?
<Vico> Alguem ai?
<Geese_Howard> e já foi
<Eduardo> Olá
<Eduardo> Gostaria de ajuda
<Geese_Howard> Eduardo: exponha-nos seu problema
<Geese_Howard> e já foi
<Creto> kkkkkk hoje todo usuário Linux quer na hora ou não quer mais e, assim é melhor póis vai em busca de documentação, lê e é um ótimo exercício para o cerebro kkkk
<KurtKraut> Creto, Não é só usuário Linux não, são as pessoas em geral. Não querem mais ler (e sinceramente, estão desaprendendo). Recebo pedidos insistentes para criar e divulgar material em vídeo porque em texto ninguém mais quer saber.
<Creto> já vi esse nick??????? não lembro onde
<Creto> é bem assim mesmo mas eles que me desculpem irão ficar na clandestinidade e não passar do uso do FF em seus PCs
<Creto> não que eu seja algum hacker
<Creto> kkkk
<Bode> Boa tarde
<Creto> Boa
<Bode> Alguém pode me ajudar na instalação do ubuntu?
<Creto> Onde?
<Creto> em que parte?
<Bode> No meu pc
<Bode> Tipo
<Bode> Eu baixei a iso do ubuntu pelo site oficial
<Creto> em que parte esta complicado?
<Bode> No começo siauhsuia
<Bode> Então, baixei a iso
<Creto> já conferiu md5, gravou em baixa velocidade?
<Bode> Queria saber se tem como eu por a iso no meu celular e por lá instalar o ubuntu no meu pc
<Bode> Como se fosse um pendrive meu celular
<Creto> em uma mídia de DVD ou pendrive com o unetbootin ou LILI Usb Creator
<Creto> se teu pc reconhecer ele como um midia de boot
<Creto> e teu cartão de memoria tiver ao menos 4GB
<Bode> O meu tem 32
<Bode> Mas não consigo fazer com que ele reconheça
<Bode> É um Moto X segunda geração
<Creto> pois é mas no teu PC tem entrada para esse tipo de mídia?
<Bode> Como sei se tem? xD
<Creto> há ta desculpa sou velho
<Bode> Sou iniciante nisso
<Creto> e não conheço celulares smartpobres
<Bode> ? .-.
<Geese_Howard> Bode: não complique, use um pendrive
<Creto> esses telefones tenho horror a eles
<Creto> pensei que era um com cartão de memoria
<Geese_Howard> Bode: seu celular pode estar "flapando" entre mass storage e mtp sendo impossível para o boot reconhecer e fazer o boot da iso
<Creto> olha amigo nesse caso não sei se posso ser útil
<Geese_Howard> Bode: faça em um pendrive ou dvd e seja feliz
<Bode> Pdc
<Bode> Vlw :p
<Creto> kkkkkk viu
<Geese_Howard> KurtKraut: skynet já domina
<Geese_Howard> KurtKraut: em forma de smartphones
<Geese_Howard> KurtKraut: uma mistura de skynet com matrix
<Creto> kkkkkk eu ia pedir o endereço para ele que daquii do interior do estado do Pará até onde ele está é um pulo
<Geese_Howard> KurtKraut: para onde você olha tem alguém fazendo algo sem prestar a devida atenção pq está com um celular na mão
<Creto> atrvessar a rua assim é ótimo Gesse
<Geese_Howard> cara, já homem, mulher adolescente andando de moto com as duas mãos no celular
<Geese_Howard> **já vi
<Geese_Howard> isso chegando no sina
<Geese_Howard> oxi
<Geese_Howard> sinal
<Geese_Howard> qualquer imprevisto é batida seguida por queda
<Geese_Howard> mas, a mensagem não pode esperar
<Creto> kkkk é
<Creto> quando eu logar aqui de novo vou trazer a tabela de preços ;-)
<helziez> O ubuntu 15 está versão estável? Não consigo identificar pelo site...
<helziez> inúteis. Ainda bem que existe a comunidade inter, e sim, blablabla, mimimi, ninguém é obrigado a responder na hora balbala, inúteis lammers, _(_ me ban, xau fui
<hggdh> +1
<KurtKraut> hggdh, Eu queria encontrar essas pessoas pessoalmente.
<hggdh> KurtKraut: Eu, pessoalmente, prefiro não os encontrar :-)
<Geese_Howard> KurtKraut: não generalize
<Geese_Howard> KurtKraut: mas sugiro esperar vocẽ poder ter porte de arma
<Geese_Howard> kkkkk
<KurtKraut> Geese_Howard, ahahhahahahahaha
<shallwe> ubuntu-br é o canal com mais brasileiros aqui no irc ) legal saber
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: de onde tirou essa informação, mal lhe pergunte?
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: mesmo por que deve ser a maior quantidade de mudos inativos
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: realmente tem bastante
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, no list channel
<muri_> boa noite, estou com um problema com uma atualização, alguém pode me ajudar?
<muri_> O problema é esse: "O dpkg foi interrompido, para corrigir o problema tem de correr manualmente 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'"
<muri_> Só que quando eu digito o comando o terminal trava em 100%
<shallwe> muri_, já tentou "sudo apt-get install -f" ?
<muri_> Vou tentar esse comando agora
<muri_> O erro continua a mesma mensagem que digitei acima é mostrada
<shallwe> vixi
<Geese_Howard> muri_: vamos do princípio
<muri_> ok
<Geese_Howard> muri_: por que você está fazendo o dpkg --configure -a ?
<muri_> Por conta dessa mensagem de erro: O dpkg foi interrompido, para corrigir o problema tem de correr manualmente 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Geese_Howard> muri_: e o que faz com que este erro ocorra?
<Geese_Howard> muri_: qual comando?
<muri_> mas quando eu a digito o dropbox começa a ser instalado e o download trava em 100%
<muri_> Não posso nem instalar nem atualizar o sistema nem atualizar a distro
<Geese_Howard> você ainda não explicou como chegou a este estado
<muri_> Começou quando eu tentei instalar o dropbox.
<LeandroLuiz> esse seu hobby Geese_Howard algumas pessoas chamam de trabalho..
<muri_> A instalação travou em 100% de download e agora não posso instalar nada.
<muri_> o apt-get trava e o dpgk também.
<muri_> O synaptic dá essa mensagem de erro: E: O dpkg foi interrompido, para corrigir o problema tem de correr manualmente 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Geese_Howard> muri_: apt-get install dropbox?
<muri_> A instalação trava em 100% e trava o dpkg e o apt-get
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Geese_Howard> LeandroLuiz: praticamente trabalho voluntário
<Geese_Howard> LeandroLuiz: vou colocar no meu curriculo
<rauldipeas> Boa noite pessoal, alguém tem ideia que como resolver o bug de falta de estabilidade do Wifi no Ubuntu 15.10?
<Geese_Howard> muri_: está tudo correto com seu sistema?
<LeandroLuiz> Geese_Howard: coloca
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: qual bug?
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: manda o link do bug
<muri_> Como eu verifico?
<Geese_Howard> muri_: espaço em disco ok? memória ok? logs do sistema ok?
<rauldipeas> Eu instalei o 15.10 em 3 máquinas diferentes, nas 3, a conexão funciona por uns 5 minutos e cai, daí eu tenho que reiniciar toda minha rede e o problema continua ocorrendo em loop Gesse_Howard
<muri_> Excerto pelos log do sistema que não sei verificar está tudo ok
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: mas de onde você tirou que isso é um bug do ubuntu?
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: e não do kernel do linux? ou do modulo de suporte ao hardware?
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: ou da sua configuração do wifi?
<rauldipeas> Eu fiz downgrade em uma das máquinas, a conexão voltou à funcionar normalmente.
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: é o correto, já que a versão 15.10 não é a estável
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: poooooooode ser que na próxima LTS esteja resolvido
<rauldipeas> Sim, eu tenho ciência disso, só perguntei pra saber se alguém tinha alguma idéia de como resolver.
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: não vai ser na 15.10
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: duas perguntas: 1) você reportou este problema para os desenvolvedores?
<rauldipeas> Já que o bug afetou as 3 máquinas que tem hardware completamente diferente, eu entendi que era um bug do Ubuntu, não?
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: 2) qual o hardware wifi dessas máquinas?
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: as vezes não, as vezes é do kernel
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: as vezes do firmware
<rauldipeas> São 3 interfaces wifi diferentes, Atheros, Broadcom e Realtek.
<rauldipeas> Eu não reportei, não sei como fazer isso.
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: tentou google: report ubuntu problems?
<rauldipeas> Eu fiz downgrade pro 14.04 em uma das máquinas e estou usando a mesma versão de kernel.
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: ou mesmo no #ubuntu internacional
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: seria legal você compartilhar a configuração utilizada
<rauldipeas> Sim, tentei no #ubuntu, a galera por lá é menos prestativa do que aqui.
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: se quem desenvolve não ficar sabendo do problema, é muito provável que o problema não seja resolvido na próxima versão
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: é, aqui o pessoal curte pegar no colo
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: mas aqui ninguém tem poder de decisão
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: então, a prestatividade chega a ser inútil nestes casos
<rauldipeas> Gesse_Howard, são 3 máquinas diferentes, não faz sentido levar em consideração o hardware, e já que o downgrade com o mesmo kernel resolveu, o bug deve ser relacionado ao Ubuntu mesmo.
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: concordo
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: por isso reforço, se vc pretende continuar usando ubuntu, reporte o problema aos desenvolvedores
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: ou desencane de usar ubuntu
<rauldipeas> No canal #ubuntu a galera ficou pesando nessa de eu postar o hardware detalhado, não faz sentido.
<rauldipeas> Como assim "desencane" de usar Ubuntu?
<rauldipeas> hahaha
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: para uma análise detalhada faz sentido postar o hardware detalhado
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: talvez você precise entrar no jogo deles
<rauldipeas> Não, não preciso.
<rauldipeas> Se o bug é generalizado, o suporte deles não faz o menor sentido.
<rauldipeas> Vão me enrolar por horas pra dizer o mesmo que você disse no início.
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: bom, você quem sabe
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: report or die
<Geese_Howard> kkkk
<rauldipeas> Eu já fiz isso outras vezes, essa galera do #ubuntu não ajuda em nada.
<rauldipeas> Eu postei uma dúvida sobre pendrive UEFI lá esses dias.
<rauldipeas> Me disse pra usar legacy.
<Geese_Howard> ainda bem que não uso ubuntu então
<rauldipeas> Pô, se eu preciso do UEFI, não faz sentido dizer pra eu usar legacy... ¬¬
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: na verdade azar o seu que comprou UEFI
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: mas usar legacy é uma solução comum
<rauldipeas> 3 caras lá me enrolaram por quase uma hora pra falar isso.
<rauldipeas> Ué, azar não, sorte a minha, já que é uma tecnologia mais nova.
<rauldipeas> Eu resolvi o problema, postei no VoL e no Youtube.
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: tecnologia que limita o uso em favor da microsoft, corrigindo
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: graças a deus nem todos os fabricantes caíram nessa armadilha
<rauldipeas> Mas cara, o boot com UEFI é muito mais rápido, eu não uso Windows.
<rauldipeas> Com o legacy, meu boot demora uns 15s, com UEFI demora uns 7.
<Geese_Howard> e qual a vantagem desse boot "mais rápido"
<Geese_Howard> 7 segundos?
<Geese_Howard> sério que essa é a grande vantagem dessa novíssima tecnologia?
<rauldipeas> A vantagem é que ao ligar a máquina eu começo à trabalhar com menos estresse por esperar ué.
<rauldipeas> hahaha
<Geese_Howard> puff
<rauldipeas> Não, essa não é a grande vantagem.
<rauldipeas> A grande vantagem é você instalar vários sistemas e gerenciar tudo num lugar só, sem perder o boot de um quando instala o outro.
<rauldipeas> Eu tenho 4 instalações Linux no meu SSD.
<rauldipeas> Não vejo vantagem pra Microsoft aí.
<Geese_Howard> para quê 4 linux?
<Geese_Howard> se é tudo linux
<rauldipeas> Pra testes comparativos que colaboram no desenvolvimento de um projeto.
<Geese_Howard> desenvolvem programas para linux neste projeto?
<rauldipeas> Como vou saber se um programa roda em diferentes versões do Ubuntu sem fazer o teste real?
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: programa bom roda em qualquer linux
<rauldipeas> Sim, claro.
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: kkkk
<rauldipeas> Sim, mas pra ser bom ele tem que ser testado, não?
<rauldipeas> Ou o cara desenvolve no escuro e já era?
<rauldipeas> hahaha
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: seguindo o TDD, você está certo
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: e deus tenha piedade de sua alma
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: 4 ubuntu na mesma máquina, só jesus na causa
<rauldipeas> TDD?
<Geese_Howard> rauldipeas: google it
<rauldipeas> Cara, na boa, vou sair do canele beleza? Você não está satisfeito com a minha presença aqui.
<rauldipeas> TDD pode ser qualquer coisa.
<rauldipeas> Não há necessidade de googlear algo já que tem um "expert" aqui.
<rauldipeas> Até.
<muri_> Quando eu digito sudo dpkg --configure -a
<muri_> Fica assim Dropbox is the easiest way to share and store your files online. Want to learn more? Head to http://www.dropbox.com/  Downloading Dropbox... 100%
<muri_> E não sai disso
<Geese_Howard> o bom é que quando você digita TDD no google aparece a definição da wikipedia com todas as definições. mas até isso as pessoas tem preguiça de fazer
<Geese_Howard> muri_: reinstala, acho que seu ubuntu morreu
<muri_> Ah...
<muri_> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-07
<hggdh> nick_JarWiS: correcto
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ptl> oi
<ptl> pra que voces usam o sistema operacional? fora uso basico, tipo navegador e processador de textos.
<elisboa> ptl: eu jogo no PC, tenho um Windows 10 em casa. E uso pra música também
<elisboa> :)
<ptl> elisboa: so'? isso parece bem generico
<elisboa> ptl: sim
<elisboa> a maioria das coisas eu faço no navegador, além disso é basicamente games e alguma música mesmo.
<z0br1st> Bom dia pessoal!
<ptl> bom dia
<aedigital> buenas
<ptl> elisboa: estava interessado em quem usa pra tarefas beeem mais especificas, por exemplo, design CAD ou artes gráficas
<ptl> ou, sei la, matematica, ou pra fazer musica, ou pra qualquer coisa que nao seja todo mundo que faca
<ptl> elisboa: alias, faz muito tempo que nao falo contigo. Como anda a vida?
<aedigital> pelo silencio dele, pelo menos hoje
<aedigital> deve estar corrida
<aedigital> hehe
<elisboa> ptl: trabalhando muito, descansando pouco. Mas até que bem. Por enquanto sem muita novidade, além do cachorro e do Fiat 147 :)
<ptl> elisboa: eu sai da IBM, estou por conta da minha empresa makerlinux, sumi do facebook e dei uma parada com os videos pra resolver minhas pendencias e voltar com forca total com muita coisa legal, incluindo um livro de impressao 3D livre
<elisboa> poxa, bacana
<ptl> elisboa: estou colaborando com codigo com varios softwares importantes da impressao 3D
<ptl> e estou sabendo mexer bem no Blender, OpenSCAD e FreeCAD
<elisboa> ptl: eu tb sumi do face, lá agora é só minha agenda de contatos digital
<elisboa> ptl: você está imprimindo em 3D profissionalemnte agora então?
<ptl> e fazendo muita coisa louca, ja' consegui imprimir com metal, ja' testei muito material diferente e muitos testes interessantes
<ptl> sim
<ptl> bem profissionalmente. Estou fazendo de tudo, e inclusive dando aulas e oficinas
<elisboa> cara, acho que tem um bom mercado com a galera que curte carro antigo hein
<ptl> ate' de escaneamento 3D
<ptl> eu estou com dois scanners 3D open-source aqui
<ptl> apresentei na red bull a construcao dele
<elisboa> que massa
<ptl> estou com uma impressao de resina tambem, alem das minhas varias de plastico
<ptl> resina fotocuravel
<elisboa> ptl: caramba, você tá cabeludo agora! Heheh
<ptl> sim mas quase sempre estou com o cabelo preso
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<z0br1st> Bom dia pessoal
<kusterjr> Bom dia
<aedigital> buenas
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Xan> Boa tarde pessoal!
<aedigital> buenas
<Xan> Alguém sabe fazer pacotes deb vazios, onde apenas chamam outros pacotes dependentes?
<Xan> sou mantenedor do XanMod Kernel e preciso de ajuda de alguém que cuide dos pacotes para mim
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> o que significa a mensagem: "DBus session bus"
<Elfon> ?
<Elfon_> estou rodando omint no live usb mas nao reconhece hd externo...o que pode ser
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-11
<annakamilla> oie
<annakamilla> tive uns enroscos com o ubuntu no meu note versão 16.04 e tive que formata-lo só que o video tá travando no unity
<annakamilla> tá uma disgraça isso daqui
<annakamilla> desgraça
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz a duvida toda
<annakamilla> é que o ubuntu 16.04 tá travando demais tenho uma placa da intel, e não é do canal que to falando é do meu note
<annakamilla> ele só destrava quando mando reiniciar a sessão
<annakamilla> j'ainstralei driver da intel e não deu certo tive que remover
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<annakamilla> passei na oab e não vejo a hora de começar a ganhar dinheiro para trocar esse notebook na boa, to com 4 anos de uso dele e só deu pau.
<creto_> apareci
<annakamilla> estou indo dormir
<annakamilla> q!
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<elisboa> dia
<brazil_2016> ...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-12
<platao> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<platao> alo?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Alex-Musicman> :)
<astroo-> Alex-Musicman  ola
<Alex-Musicman> olá, astroo-
<Alex-Musicman> server alemão
<astroo-> sim
<astroo-> Alex-Musicman
<astroo->  le o privado
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-13
<z0br1st> Boa noite pessoal!
<astroo-> pça
<astroo-> ola
<Alex-Musicman> a coisa tá feia para o lado do internauto...
<Alex-Musicman> astroo-: entendi
<Alex-Musicman> la fuerna
<astroo-> ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ludson> Boa tarde, estou tendo dificuldade com a steam. instalei porém na hora de abrir começa a fazer o update e da o seguinte erro : Error: Steam needs to be online to update. Please confirm your network connection and try again. Aguém pode ajudar ? obrigado!
<hggdh> ludson: aparentemente não tens conexão Internet neste momento, pelo menos este é o texto da mensagem de erro
<ludson> Sim, porém a minha conexão com a internet está ok.
<ludson> Como faço pra mandar um print do terminal aqui no chat ?
<hggdh> ludson: use pastebin
<hggdh> !pastebin
<lubotu2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ludson> http://imgur.com/20zOSR5
<hggdh> ludson: a mensagem é erronea. Checksum está errado
<hggdh> ou seja: tens Internet, mas o update está com erros
<ludson> sim
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Celso> Alguem usando xubuntu 17.10 no canal?
<Celso> Alguem usando xubuntu 17.10 está tendo problema quando vai para qualquer console?
<Celso> Fica parecendo vários ^@^@^@^@^@^@
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<alvaro> bom dia
<alvaro> https://imagebin.ca/v/3goExM4OFN1T
<alvaro> estou enfrentando um bug chato no ubuntu 16.04, se observar na imagem a caixa de texto fica disforme
<alvaro> como corrigir
<alvaro> ??
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<macmxrl> Alex02
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Dynho> ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-11-08
<denisbr> Esse canal já foi mais movimentado, com perguntas interessantes ;)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-04
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> mirqui: boas
<mirqui> blza hg :) , como vai você ?
<hggdh> por cá tudo bem :-)
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve , aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , fazendo o que ?
<hggdh> o mesmo, Azure Linux support
<mirqui> então boa sorte , e bom estudo com o azure :)
<hggdh> heh
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-05
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-06
<mirqui> bom dia :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-07
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<Celso> buenas
<mirqui> e ai celso , quais são as novas :) ?
<Celso> xubuntu tá bom d +
<Celso> :)
<mirqui> xubuntu é filezinho , estou usando o ubuntu :)
<mirqui> gosto de usar o xubuntu para fazer a dock do unity
<Celso> casei com o xubuntu já tem uns anos!!! Bem leve
<mirqui> primeiro linux que usei foi ubuntu com ubity
<mirqui> unity *
<mirqui> alias , pensava que linux era ubuntu
<Celso> o primeiro que usei foi Red Hat 5.0
<Celso> depois conectiva 4.0
<mirqui> tentei usar o cen os , mas não deu bem no note
<Celso> Hoje em dia tá facil usar linux
<mirqui> mas tenho uma queda de 2 andares pelo kde ahaha
<Celso> na época do red hat,conectiva,mandrake,slackware,debian era compilar modulo de modem discado na mão.
<mirqui> ahaa neste tempo eu usava o xp :)
<Celso> tutorial até pra customizar o sistema
<mirqui> uso linux a uns 11 anos mais ou menos
<mirqui> sou povão
<Celso> uso linux deste 1999
<mirqui> o que sei de linux é update, upgrade , force install , dpkg -i
<mirqui> o windows estava caro demais para manter
<Celso> hoja tá bom d + para usar qualquer distribuição linux.
<Celso> hoje
<mirqui> era 200 reais no início de ano , 200 no final de ano
<mirqui> sim , muito tranquilo
<mirqui> estou com o mageia no pendrive , só falta paciência para instalar
<Celso> usei Slackware uns 4 anos e ja faz uns 4 anos com Xubuntu.
<mirqui> sim , estou ficando cansado de instalar todos os programas de cada vez que formato
<mirqui> então estou mais calmo :)
<Celso> cria uns script pos install
<mirqui> pois então é isto que não sei ahaha
<mirqui> no ubuntu , debian e .deb uso o synaptic , só digito o nome e ele instala
<Celso> como sempre deixo a partição home separada da raiz fica facil até customizar depois que  instalado uma nova versão.
<mirqui> mas distros rpm é meio na mão
<Celso> na mão é pacotes do slackware
<Celso> :)
<mirqui> ahahaha pois então , é isto que tbm não sei fazer
<Celso> rapaz.... procura no google dicas de scripts pos instalação
<mirqui> ahaha vou tentar :)
<Celso> script e planilhas são bem particalares e cada um faz a sua....
<Celso> os programas que gosto ,pode não ser os mesmo que voce gosta
<mirqui> sim , vou ver
<Celso> Tio Google resolve tudo.
<mirqui> vou tomar um café , tenham uma boa noite :)
<Celso> Aprendi a mexer com o libreoffice calc pesquisando no google
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-08
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-09
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-10
<SkNix> opa galera, bom dia.
<SkNix> alguém aqui usa ffmpeg para editar vídeos?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<SkNix> bom dia
<mirqui> blza sk :) , quais são as novas ?
<SkNix> mirqui, tudo numa boa.
<SkNix> vim pedir ajuda.. você usa ffmpeg para editar vídeos?
<mirqui> desculpe sk , não uso editores de vídeo
<mirqui> mas dizam que o kdenlive é bom
<SkNix> tenho um problema de um audio que sai de sincronismo cada vez que tento editar o vídeo.
<SkNix> já tentei converter o audio com audacity.. o vídeo com ffmpeg e handbrake, sempre atrasa o audio.
<mirqui> não faço a mínima idéia , numca usei estes recursos
<mirqui> vc tem o vídeo original ?
<mirqui> tenta converter para mp3
<mirqui> tipo os vídeos do youtube
<SkNix> eu baixei um filme, e o audio é aac, eu converto para mp3 pq minha tv as vezes trava com vídeos aac
<SkNix> alguns vídeos acontece de que quando eu converto o audio, sai de sincronia, são poucos que fazem isso, e eu estou tentando agora achar uma solução.
<mirqui> ou flv
<mirqui> tenta o vlc ou smplayer
<SkNix> preciso do vídeo h264 e audio mp3
<SkNix> é que eu coloco no pendrive e jogo na TV
<mirqui> depois cabo hdmi e espelha o note se tiver
<SkNix> a TV roda os vídeos nesse formato
<mirqui> não posso te ajudar cara , numca tive este problema
<SkNix> até dá para colocar hdmi, tenho o cabo ali, mas é que quero resolver esse problema, quero fazer o vídeo ficar sincronizado.
